# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ (για οσους το κανουν)

## penelope1985

Σκέφτηκα να ξεκινησω αυτο το thread για το οποιο συζητησαμε στο thread εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα πριν απο μερικες μερες...

----------


## lbp_ed

Θα γράψω κι εγώ κι ας τσακωθήκαμε.. Σήμερα 86,2.

----------


## penelope1985

ποτε τσακωθηκαμε?

----------


## lbp_ed

Πριν και καλά

----------


## BettyG

79 .100 (για δεύτερη μέρα)

----------


## penelope1985

+ 300

----------


## BettyG

-100

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> -100


μηπως ειχες μολις κατουρησει?

μηπως ειχες ωρες να πιεις νερο?

----------


## BettyG

2 μέρες ήμουν 79.100 σήμερα 79, νερό πίνω πάρα πολύ

----------


## device

απλα ηθελα να καταδειξω οτι τα 100 γραμμαρια δεν δειχνουν τιποτα
ακριβως οπως δεν δειχνει τιποτα το να παρεις 100 γραμμάρια.

----------


## BettyG

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα , αλλά χάνω τραγικά αργά και τώρα κάτι αρχίζει να χαράζει, γιαυτό το μετρώ καθε μέρα σχεδόν.
Αν και ξέρω οτι είναι βλακεία...

----------


## device

αν σε βοηθαει σε κατι κοιτα εδω το διαγραμμα

http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wGU5yzZ/


ΚΟΥΙΖ!
λες οτι ειμαι σε αυτα τα κιλα που ειμαι επειδη:

1. δεν χανω αρκετα γρηγορα τα κιλα
2. τοτε που φτανω σε ενα καπως ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο σταματαω τη διαιτα και αρχιζω την ανιουσα?

----------


## BettyG

Την κουρτίνα 1 για μένα...

----------


## device

κανεις λαθος.

απλα πες μου ηλικια και πότε έκανες την πρωτη σου δίαιτα και θα στο αποδειξω

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Την κουρτίνα 1 για μένα...


η ερωτηση ομως πηγαινε για μενα.
σε ρωταω ξεκαθαρα για το τι βλεπεις στο διαγραμμα. 
ακολουθα το λινκ

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by device_
> κανεις λαθος.
> 
> απλα πες μου ηλικια και πότε έκανες την πρωτη σου δίαιτα και θα στο αποδειξω


είμαι 32 χρόνων, τα κιλά μου ήταν σχεδόν πάντα κανονικά , έπαιζαν 3 πάνω 3 κάτω.
Όμως έκανα δύο απανωτές εγκυμοσύνες, χωρίς να έχω επανέλθει από την πρώτη ήρθε η δεύτερη.
Είναι κοντά 1 χρόνος που προσπαθώ συστηματικά να χάσω αυτά τα κιλά, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι τρομερά.
Υπάρχουν κάποια ορμονικά προβλήματα που προσπαθούμε να ρυθμίσουμε με το γιατρό μου και μάλλον πάει καλύτερα τελευταία. Θα δείξει...

στο τίκερ σου υπάρχει σκαμπανέβασμα, τι άλλο?

----------


## device

ακριβως....

αν εχανα εστω και 200 γραμμαρια το μηνα θα ημουν στο ιδανικο μου βαρος.
Αντ αυτου μια χαρα γρηγορα τα εχανα, γρηγορα τα επαιρνα και φτου κι απ την αρχη.

και σε καθε κυκλο φορτωνομουν κι ενα κιλο εις αναμνηση.

1 χρονος = 12 μηνες
απο 1 κιλο το μηνα να χανεις, there you are!!!!

----------


## irenep

παιδια εγω τις 2 τελευταιες μερες το εχω γ@@@@σει το θεμα του φαγητου και ειμαι απιστευτα πρησμενη και στεναχωρημενη.
+1 κιλο μες σε 2 μερες.
ενα βημα μπρος 2 πισω.

----------


## BettyG

μακάρι βε device, δε με νοιάζει να τα χάσω γρήγορα, αρκεί να φύγουν και να επιστρέψω στα παλιά μου, έστω περίπου.

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by irenep_
> παιδια εγω τις 2 τελευταιες μερες το εχω γ@@@@σει το θεμα του φαγητου και ειμαι απιστευτα πρησμενη και στεναχωρημενη.
> +1 κιλο μες σε 2 μερες.
> ενα βημα μπρος 2 πισω.


σιγα τα λαχανα
κανεις δεν καταστραφηκε απο 1-2 ημερων ατασθαλιες
αρκει να ΜΗ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ!

συνεχισε κανονικα σαν να μη συνεβη τιποτα.

----------


## irenep

αχ device μου. θελω υποστηριξη αλλιως τα παραταω. αν σου πω ποσα γλυκα και φαγητα εχουμε στο σπιτι θα τρελαθεις. 
4 διαφορετικα ειδη χειροποιητων γλυκων και μια πιατελα τυροπιτακια επισης χειροποιητα. και αυριο θα ετοιμασει η μανουλα που δεν με νιωθει καθολου 1 κεικ και 1 ωραιοτατο σουφλε τυριων.
και μονο που τα βλεπω μου ανεβαινει το αιμα στο κεφαλι.
δεν με βοηθανε καθολου.
φταιω και εγω γιατι αν ξεκινησω δεν σταματαω αλλα πραγματικα δεν με καταλαβαινουν και δεν με βοηθανε καθολου στο σπιτι.
λες και το κανουν για να μου σπασουν τα νευρα.

----------


## device

καντους εσυ σπασιμο.

σταματα να τρως οτιδηποτε εχει παραχθει απο τη μαμα σου.
εγω αυτο εκανα οταν εμενα με γονεις. Της ειπα ΤΕΡΜΑ, τωρα θα φτιαχνω εγω τα δικα μου και μεινε εσυ με τα δικα σου να τα βλεπεις να σαπιζουν. Ε δεν αντεχοταν!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα βεβαια παντα θα υπαρχουν αυθονες ποσοτητες φαγητων διπλα μας. Και αν δεν υπαρχουν στο σπιτι θα περασεις εξω απο ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο η ενα φουρνο... Το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να τα βλεπεις και να μην τα τρως...

----------


## irenep

ευχομαι σε τρεις μερες να ξαναγραψω και να σας πω ποσο αναλαφρη νιωθω.σε ευχαριστω device για την συμβουλη σου.
πραγματικα μπηκα στον πειρασμο να παρω καθαρτικα για να φυγει το φουσκωμα. αλλα την τελευταια φορα που το επιχειρησα (ευτυχως πριν μηνες) μπηκα σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο υπερφαγιας.ξερω δεν ειναι υγιες και δεν αγορασα τελικα.
θα κανω υπομονη λιγες μερες και ελπιζω να δω συντομα αποτελεσματα.
ξερετε καποιες τροφες που βοηθουν στο φουσκωμα;
μην μου πειτε μονο για το νερο.

----------


## device

εγω πάντως στο σπιτι μου δεν βαζω κεικ γλυκα και αλλες αηδιες. Αν τα βαλω θα καταναλωθουν, αν δεν τα αγορασω δεν θα ορμηξω στο ζαχαροπλαστειο.

Αντιθετα αγοραζω πολλα λαχανικα, οποτε στο τελευταιο μου βουλημικο ορμησα και εφαγα τεραστιες ποσοτητες...... μπροκολου!!!

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by irenep_
> ευχομαι σε τρεις μερες να ξαναγραψω και να σας πω ποσο αναλαφρη νιωθω.σε ευχαριστω device για την συμβουλη σου.
> πραγματικα μπηκα στον πειρασμο να παρω καθαρτικα για να φυγει το φουσκωμα. αλλα την τελευταια φορα που το επιχειρησα (ευτυχως πριν μηνες) μπηκα σε εναν φαυλο κυκλο υπερφαγιας.ξερω δεν ειναι υγιες και δεν αγορασα τελικα.
> θα κανω υπομονη λιγες μερες και ελπιζω να δω συντομα αποτελεσματα.
> ξερετε καποιες τροφες που βοηθουν στο φουσκωμα;
> μην μου πειτε μονο για το νερο.



να σου πω πιο ειναι το φαρμακο για ολα αυτα?
ο χρονος!!!!
η επιμονη και υπομονη.

----------


## irenep

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλα βεβαια παντα θα υπαρχουν αυθονες ποσοτητες φαγητων διπλα μας. Και αν δεν υπαρχουν στο σπιτι θα περασεις εξω απο ενα ζαχαροπλαστειο η ενα φουρνο... Το θεμα ειναι να μπορεις να τα βλεπεις και να μην τα τρως...



οτιδηποτε φτιαγμενο εκτος σπιτιου το εχω αποκλεισει.εκτος απο κουλουρακια και χυμους ή καφεδες.τουλαχιστον τα καταφερα σε αυτο.

----------


## penelope1985

Αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο. Στο σπιτι πρεπει να υπαρχει ως επι το πλειστον πολυ φαγητο καλης ποιοτητας... αρκετες επιλογες ωστε να μην τρεχεις στα delivery.

----------


## irenep

ο χρονος.... ποσο δικιο εχεις.
γενικα αν δεις και αλλα μνμτα μου θα δεις οτι ειμαι αρκετα αισιοδοξη αλλα τωρα επειδη λυγισα αισθανομαι νικημενη και πως τωρα πρεπει να κανω ακομα μεγαλυτερη προσπαθεια απ'οτι πριν.δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## BettyG

Για το ξεφούσκωμα έχω ακούσει για βραστή πατάτα

----------


## irenep

μπετουλα μηπως ξερεις κατι πιο ελαφρυ;
τετοια ωρα πατατα δεν λεει...

----------


## BettyG

αν σου πω πολύ νεράκι δε θα σου αρέσει Ιρενε μου, όμως αυτο είναι η λύση σου...

----------


## badgirl11

83.9 κιλα
(το πρωι)

----------


## device

και για του λογου το αληθες: δεν θυμαμαι ποια ειπε οτι χανει δυσκολα τα κιλα αλλα σκεφτηκα "εγω τα χανω ευκολα ή δυσκολα?"

αν σκεφτω οτι 3 βδομαδες διαιτας δεν εχασα γραμμάριο (ειχα παρει και μισο κιλο) μαλλον δυσκολα χανω.
αν ομως σκεφτω οτι μεσα σε 2 μερες εχασα 600-800 γρμμαρια τοτε μαλλον ευκολα ε?

Απλα δεν ισχυει τιποτα απ τα 2. Απλά τα κιλα δεν πεφτουν με γραμμικη σχεση. Ουτε το ενα κουλουρακι θα διακοψει την απώλεια.
Απλά πρέπει να εχεις υπομονη και να περιμένεις να περασουν αυτες οι 3 βδομάδες. Και τωρα μπορει να ξανακολλήσω σε αυτα τα κιλα. Ε και?
μετα απο 2 βδομάδες θα χασω κανα κιλο, ετσι "ξαφνικα"
δεν ειναι ξαφνικα όμως, ούτε ενας μαγικός τρόπος, ειναι προσπαθεια εβδομάδων.


Και πολύ το χαιρομαι που το σωμα που εχω ειναι αποτελεσμα των δικών μου προσπαθειών και ειμαι πολύ περηφανη για το σωμα μου (οκ, δεν ειναι τελειο αλλα το σμιλεύω εγω και ειμαι αποκλειστικη κυριαρχος πάνω του


στο κατω κάτω ουτε το μυαλο του Αινσταιν εχω, ούτε τη μόρφωση της Αρβελέρ ούτε της ταχυτητα του Gebrelassie αλλα εχω αποδεχτει το οτι απεχω απ την κορυφη. Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω γιατι πρεπει με το ζορι ολες να εχουμε το σωμα της Μπελουτσι....
(που κι αυτο, αν το σκεφτεις, δεν ειναι και τέλειο....)

----------


## penelope1985

-300

----------


## BettyG

Tα ίδια, 79

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα το πρωι ημουν 87,6
δεν ενθουσιαζομαι γιατι χθες δεν εφαγα καλα μεσα στη μερα..... αλλα καιρο ειχα να δω το 87 και χαρηκα!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

83.6 κιλα, α ψηλωσα κ λιγο χεχεχεχεχε

----------


## lia_lia

-300gr

----------


## BettyG

-200 γρμ. απόψε!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> -200 γρμ. απόψε!


Ααααααα, συναγωνίστρια πήρε φόρα!!!!
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Συνέχισε....

----------


## christina2311

Γεια σας και από εμένα.
Έχω πολύ καιρό να γράψω λόγω μεγάλων αλλαγών και αρκετής αδιαφορίας προς τον εαυτό μου.
Επέστρεψα λοιπόν και επέλεξα αυτο το θέμα σαν πρώτο γιατί είναι σχετικά ανώδινο και μου αρέσει όταν υπάρχει πρόοδος να το μοιράζομαι και να δίνω κουράγιο και σε άλλους.
Ξεκίνησα πριν μια εβδομάδα λοιπόν στα 70κλ. και μια εβδομάδα μετά έχω χάσει 1 κιλο.
Ο στόχος είναι ακόμα μακριά βέβαια αλλά υπάρχει θέληση και για πρώτη φορά υποστήριξη.

----------


## tidekpe

καλή επάνοδο...κιόλας ένα κιλό; Αψογη, σε βρίσκω.

----------


## irenep

-300gr αλλα ακομα πρισμενη.

----------


## christina2311

σε ευχαριστώ πολυ tidekpe.
καλή επιτυχία και σε εσένα και σε όλους μας.

----------


## changes

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι;σε περιπτωση παχυσαρκιας τα δυο κιλα απωλεια τη βδομαδα τα βρισκετε πολλα;

----------


## irenep

εξαρταται και πως τα χανεις,δηλαδη τι διατροφη ακολουθεις.οχι μονο ποσο χανεις.

----------


## changes



----------


## irenep

με 1400 θερμιδες εισαι μια χαρα. απλα αν εισαι στην αρχη να ξερεις πως απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν θα χανεις 2 κιλακια την εβδομαδα αλλα πιο αργα και σταθερα. μπραβο σου παντως! ποτε δεν εχω χασει 2 κιλα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα!

----------


## changes



----------


## changes

> _Originally posted by irenep_
> με 1400 θερμιδες εισαι μια χαρα. απλα αν εισαι στην αρχη να ξερεις πως απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν θα χανεις 2 κιλακια την εβδομαδα αλλα πιο αργα και σταθερα. μπραβο σου παντως! ποτε δεν εχω χασει 2 κιλα μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα!


ε,πως να χασεις αν εισαι πετσι και κοκκαλο,βρε συ.αν ola ki ola θες να χασεις 5 και 3 κιλα που βλεπω στο τικερακι σου που να βρεθουν καλο μου 2 κιλα λιπος να χαθουν σε μια βδομαδα;

----------


## device

φυσικα και θα χαθουν τα κιλα σου.
θα χαθουν όμως ένα-ένα και οχι πέντε πέντε.

υπομονη και επιμονη χρειάζεται

----------


## irenep

εγω αυτο που εχω διαβασει και εχω ακουσει και απο διαιτολογους στην τηλεοραση ειναι πως δεν πρεπει να πεφτουμε κατω απο 1200 θερμιδες γιατι τοτε πεφτει ο μεταβολισμος μας. δηλαδη το σωμα μας αντιλαμβανεται οτι υποσυτιζεται και ''καει'' λιγοτερο για να συντηρηθει.
δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται να το μειωσεις αρκει να το κρατησεις σταθερα στις 1400 για μεγααααλο χρονικο διαστημα.
μην βιαζεσαι. φανταζομαι τα κιλα δεν τα πηρες σε μια νυχτα για να τα χασεις και εξισου γρηγορα!

----------


## changes

> _Originally posted by device_
> φυσικα και θα χαθουν τα κιλα σου.
> θα χαθουν όμως ένα-ένα και οχι πέντε πέντε.
> 
> υπομονη και επιμονη χρειάζεται


Που τα πουλανε αυτα,βρε device να παω να αγορασω να εχω αποθεμα;:S:S
Δεν την παλευω,παιδια.Εχω τοσο ξεχασει πως ειναι να μην εισαι χοντρος που νομιζω οτι το σωμα μου εμενα δε μπορει να υπαρξει αλλιως.Ενω χανω,τρωω φρικες εδω και μερικες μερες.Οτι δεν παιζει ποτε να αδυνατισω.Δε μπορω να με καταλαβω ρε γαμωτο.Λες και αντιδρω στην αλλαγη επειδη με βολευει η συνηθεια...

----------


## Danai20

irenep 'εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και επίσης δημιουργεί πρόβλημα και στην καρδιά που δεν μπορεί να εκτελέσει τις λειτουργίες της. Γι αυτό τόσα νεαρά μοντέλα και ηθοποιοί στο Χόλιγουντ πεθαίνουν από καρδιακή προσβολή σα 20 και 30 τους.

----------


## irenep

καληνυχτα!!!

----------


## changes

ρε δωστε λιγο κουραγο στη συναγωνιστρια,σας λεω.δεν την παλευω:S:S:S:S:S:S

συγγνωμη που ειμαι οφτοπικ...αλλα ειδα ζυγισμα και μπηκα...:S:S:S

----------


## tidekpe

έλα βρε αλλαγούλα...γιατί, πουλάκι μου, τόση νταουνίλα;;;;;;και χάνεις και κλαίς;;;;;;;
ένα θα σου πω: ΕΊΜΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ κι όμως σου χαμογελώ...

----------


## tidekpe

και θα σου χαμογελώ πάντα....

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by changes_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by device_
> φυσικα και θα χαθουν τα κιλα σου.
> θα χαθουν όμως ένα-ένα και οχι πέντε πέντε.
> 
> ...



αχ, πόσο σε καταλαβαινω!!!!
απλά προσπάθησε να μην το σκέφτεσαι τόσο πολυ.
Βάλε άλλους στόχους, εγω π.χ. έβαλα αθλητικούς στόοχυς για φέτος οπότε δεν σκέφτομαι το βάρος τόσο πολυ.

----------


## penelope1985

-300. Καλα παμε

----------


## mtsek85

χθες 77,6
σημερα πρωι 88,00 (χωρις να εχω ενεργηθει)

για να δουμε, την Κυριακη που θα κανουμε το επισημο τι θα δουμε.... παντως το 88,9 που ημουν τοοοσο καιρο το εχω αφησει πισω.. την περασμενη κΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΠΧ ΕΛΕΓΕ 88,6... ελπιζω αυτη να λεει 87 κ καααααατι... σνιφ

----------


## taniataniatania

64,4 σήμερα και πρώτη μέρα στη δίαιτα

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλή αρχή!!!

----------


## badgirl11

84.2 αναθεμα τα ουζα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by taniataniatania_
> 64,4 σήμερα και πρώτη μέρα στη δίαιτα


ευχομαι να δεις 5 μπροστα τσακα τσακα!

----------


## taniataniatania

Αμήν κ πότε! έχω να το δω το 5 μπροστά, από το καλοκαίρι του '08!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## badgirl11

θα δεις τα 1-2 πρωτα κιλακια θα φυγουν ευκολα...μην ανυσηχεις! εγω δε θυμαμαι καν ποτε ειχα πεντε μπροστα  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

-200 σήμερα

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by taniataniatania_
> 64,4 σήμερα και πρώτη μέρα στη δίαιτα


Καλή αρχή Τάνια! και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## mtsek85

τρομερη ασταθεια με τα κιλα μου...
τωρα εκανα την κινηση και ελεγε 89..... 
τελος, 1 φορα τη βδομαδα ζυγισμα γιατι θα φρικαρω και θα τα παρατησω....

ουφ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

βρε μτσεκ ζυγιζεσαι κ ακυρες ωρες...δε λεει καλο μου! εμ 1 φορα τη βδομαδα καλα ειναι...εγω δεν αντεχω κ ανεβαινω καθε μερα...(παλια 100 φορες τη μερα) αλλα εν γνωση μου οτι εχει διακυμανσεις η ενδιεξη ακομα κ 2 κιλα πανω κατω αναλογα την φαση, την ωρα, τι εφαγες , τι ηπιες, κτλ...

----------


## TETH

Βρε mtsekακι δεν ζυγιζομαστε καλο μου το βραδυ που εχουμε φαει εχουμε πιει κτλ
Πρωι και μετα την τουαλετα..μην αγχωνεις τον εαυτο σου αδικα. (ποιος μιλαει!)

----------


## badgirl11

:Smile: ) xaxaxax

----------


## mtsek85

αχ δασκαλε που διδασκες....!
ε περιεργεια βρε τετη....

----------


## penelope1985

+400

----------


## taniataniatania

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Τα ίδια με χθες, 64.4 ...

----------


## badgirl11

82.7 οεοεοοεοε

----------


## mtsek85

πλακα μας κανεις κοπελιαααααααααααα

ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ

σε βλεπω να μη σου κανει το νυφικο σε λιγο... χαχα

----------


## karamela_ed

*ωπ το καναμε τελικά το θεματάκι :P 

Λοιπόν εγω ζυγίστηκα χθες και ημουν 139,4 είμαι αδιάθετη όμως, σημερα αυριο τελειώνω οπότε δεν στεναχωριεμαι που δεν ειχα καθόλου απώλεια γι ατην εβδομαδα που πέρασε*

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> πλακα μας κανεις κοπελιαααααααααααα
> 
> ΟΛΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ
> 
> σε βλεπω να μη σου κανει το νυφικο σε λιγο... χαχα


μωρε το νυφικο θα μου κανει...το μεγα προβλημα ειναι το σουτιεν που μου πλεει ελαφρως και η μοδιστρα δε μεε αφηνει να το αλλαξω γιατι ολα τα μετρα του νυφικου ειναι πανω σαυτο βασισμενα...στην coup.
Θα πρεπει να φαω ολη την Αθηνα κ αν βρω το ιδιο ακριβως σουτιεν σε καινουργιο καλως...αλλα ουτε το νουμερο της κουπ μπορω ναλλαξω...καλα ας αδυνατισω κ θα βαλω βαμβακια στο σουτιεν χαχαχαχαχα
Βασικα ειμαι στην ιδια φαση με την Τετη, δν ειμαι ευχαριστημενη τοσο καιρο με μενα...δεν εβλεπα...τωρα τελευταια κατι γγινεται κ επιτελους το νιωθω οτι αδυνατισα...ισως επειδη μου το λενε ολοι, μεχρι κ ο πατερας μου!
Με κοιτανε με υφος...δες πως αδυνατισε καλε το παιδι μας...μα ιδια κιλα ημουν πριν...καποτε...δε το θυμουνται?

[b]karamela μη πτοεισαι...η περιοδος κανει τρελες κατακρατησεις...

----------


## blue_velvet

badgirl, καποια στιγμη πηγαιναμε μαζι στα κιλα. Πως το εκανες αυτο το μαγικο και εχασες τοσο?? Μπραβο!!

Λοιπον, σας ειπα??? 9 Απριλη πολιτικος γαμος, παντρευομαι!!
Οποτε θα πρεπει να προσπαθησω πλεον πιο σοβαρα να χασω οτι μπορω μεχρι τοτε ( σε νορμαλ πλαισια παντα, μην αρρωστησουμε κιολας.. )

----------


## badgirl11

εμ καποια στιγμη αλλα ποια? σκεψου οτι κ 3 κιλα να χανεις το μηνα ποσο αλλαζει το βαρος σου σενα τριμηνο...δεν ξερω, τα ιδια που εκανα κ πριν εκανα, ισα ισα που ενα μηνα τωρα δεν εκανα κ διαιτα...

Με το καλο! Θασαι κουκλαρ:α!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλε πόσες νυφούλες εχουμε?
να ζήσετε κοριτσακια μ ετο καλο ο γαμος σας :*

----------


## badgirl11

νασαι καλα καραμελα μας, και στα δικα σου να πω? ή παντρεμενη?

----------


## BettyG

στάσιμη σήμερα, οκ δεν πειράζει

----------


## sanelaki

AX....δυστυχως 2 μερες τωρα εκανα απο καποια παρασπονδια..
και πηρα 1 κιλο. 74.6 σημερα..μπαντ μου..επα8α το ιδιο που επα8ες και εσυ..ξαφνικα μπλοκαρα..στο κεφαλι μου ξαφνικα κατι αλλαξε και παο εκει που ειχα την πληρη αυτοσυγκρατηση...ξαφνικα στη θεα μιας λιχουδιας λυγιζα 2 μερες τωρα... ποπο..πρεπει να σταματησω τωρα γιατι 8α παρω οτι εχασα..  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## blue_velvet

85. 4 Σημερα!!! 
Πως εγινε αυτο απο χτες? Ημουν τοσες μερες γυρω απο τα 85.9 - 86.1 και σημερα εγινε το θαυμα!!

----------


## penelope1985

-100

----------


## taniataniatania

κ εγω πήρα σημερα... +400  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

83.2 alla ηταν πολυ ωραιο το χθεσινο γλυκο!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα σας κυρίες μου,
όχι κοριτσαρα μου δεν ειμαι παντρεμένη, σε ευχαριστώ πολυ παντως

Λοιπόν εγω σήμερα στάσιμη στα 139,4 με περιοδο αλλα ευελπιστώ για αυριο που τελειώνω  :Wink:

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα πρωι 86,5

για να δουμε...!

----------


## BettyG

-200 σήμερα, είμαι 78 καλά πήγε η εβδομάδα

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> AX....δυστυχως 2 μερες τωρα εκανα απο καποια παρασπονδια..
> και πηρα 1 κιλο. 74.6 σημερα..μπαντ μου..επα8α το ιδιο που επα8ες και εσυ..ξαφνικα μπλοκαρα..στο κεφαλι μου ξαφνικα κατι αλλαξε και παο εκει που ειχα την πληρη αυτοσυγκρατηση...ξαφνικα στη θεα μιας λιχουδιας λυγιζα 2 μερες τωρα... ποπο..πρεπει να σταματησω τωρα γιατι 8α παρω οτι εχασα..


συμβαινει βρε καλο μου αυτο...το κακο ειναι οταν συμβαινει για μεγαλη χρονικη περιοδο...δε λυγιζα...απλα δεν ειχα καμμια ορεξη για σωστη διατροφη...Τελικα πριν λιγες μερες αρχισα διαιτα με την Τετη. Την σταματησα, μετα ξαναρχισα αλλα κ παλι δεν μπορω να κανω διαιτα...
Απλα δεν εχω διαθεση, ειμαι γενικα σε περιεργη φαση...προσπαθω να τρωω καπως μεζεμενα κ υγιεινα μεχρι την Κυριακη που παω στο διαιτολογο μου...ουτε κ κεινου τα κανω αλλα τα λεω κ ξεσπαω...απο κιλα παντως καλα παω παλι, δεν εχω παραπονο...συντομα θα δω 7 μπροστα, νιωθω δυνατη παλι

----------


## penelope1985

+ 700 Ο Αλκαιος φταιει...

----------


## badgirl11

ρε τον αλκαιο...εμενα φταιει το κλουβιο το κεφαλι μου...
83.4 μετα απο υπερφαγια

----------


## penelope1985

Ε μα βεβαια... Αφου αντι να φαω το γιαουρτι μου εφαγα μια σαλατα απ'εξω... Βεβαια μπορει να φταιει και το γεγονος οτι ειναι πρωτη μερα περιοδου...

----------


## badgirl11

α για τοσο νορμαλ μιλας? που να δεις τι εφαγα εγω

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα καλημεραααααααα

σημερινα 86,9
μακαρι να μεινει μεχρι αυριο και να σταθεροποιηθει το βαρος μου!!!!
3 μερες παντως τοσο με διχνει..
καλο αυτο!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> α για τοσο νορμαλ μιλας? που να δεις τι εφαγα εγω



απο τις σαλατες π παραγγελνω ειναι καλυτερες οι μπριζολες...

----------


## sokolatitsa

καλημερα εγω ζυγιστικα σημερα κ ειμαι 700γρ κιγοτερο απο την δευτερα...τελικα ο επιμενων νικα

----------


## karamela_ed

καλησπέρα
Σήμερα με εδειξε 139,1 -300γρ απο χθες 
αλλα δεν εχω και πολυ διαθεση παρολαυτα:/

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> α για τοσο νορμαλ μιλας? που να δεις τι εφαγα εγω
> 
> 
> ...


αυτο ειναι γεγονος...μια σαλατα με σως κ τ λ τελικα μας φορτωνει θερμιδικα περισσοτερο απο μια μπριζολα με λιγα λαχανικα...

----------


## penelope1985

-700

----------


## BettyG

στάσιμη στα ίδια 78 κιλα

----------


## penelope1985

-300

----------


## mtsek85

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, γιατι 4 μερες τωρα η ζυγαρια μου ειναι στο 87 και εχω δει και το 86 κατα διαστηματα μεσα στη μερα!!!!! ελπιζω αυτο να ηταν και πλεον να παρω μπροστα και να αρχισω να χανω.... τα μαγουλα μου παντως εχουν μεσει αρκΕΤΑ ΚΑΙ η κοιλια μου δεν ειναι πρισμενη!!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!!

ειδα και διαφορα στους ποντους!!! Πολυ σημαντικο και αυτο!!!! αντε να δουμε!!! αρχιζω να ελπιζω πως το Πασχα θα τα φτασω τα 85...!!!! 3 βδομαδες ειναι μωρε!!!! αν και το Πασχα εχουμε... κουλουρακια... τσουρεκακια... ψητα.... θα παω κ στο νησι οποτε θα ειμαι συνεχως σε κοσμο που σημαινει οοολο μεζεδακια... ποτα.. κρασια.... αλλα το ξερω πως φετος θα εχω μετρο!!! Ηδη εχω εχω αρχισει να ξεμυαλιζωω και ατομα γυρω μου για να μπουν στον ισιο δρομο! τι ΟΜΟΡΦΟ!!!!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

αυτη τη βδομαδα θα γραφω και εγω καθε μερα ποσο ζυγιζομαι.. απλα απο περιεργεια γιατι ξεκιναω νεα διατροφη και θελω να δω πως τα παω..... λοιπον ξεκιναμε με 89,900 (ναιιι ειδα το 8 μπροστα )

mtsek85 τον ιδιο στοχο για το πασχα εχουμε... για να δουμε! εγω λεω επιτελους να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο ( κολυμβητηριο δλδ) αυτη την βδομαδα και ελπιζω να με βοηθησει να χασω λιγο περισσοτερο απο ενα κιλο την βδομαδα ετσι να φτασω στα 85 μεχρι το πασχα!!

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο σας κοριτσια!

----------


## mtsek85

Μεγάλο στόχο βαζεις Ζωητσα!!!! Σου ευχομαι να τον πετυχεις!!!! Αχ αντε και μετα, δευτερο στοχος τον Ιουλιο να ειμαι με 7 μπροστα!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> αυτη τη βδομαδα θα γραφω και εγω καθε μερα ποσο ζυγιζομαι.. απλα απο περιεργεια γιατι ξεκιναω νεα διατροφη και θελω να δω πως τα παω..... λοιπον ξεκιναμε με 89,900 (ναιιι ειδα το 8 μπροστα )
> 
> mtsek85 τον ιδιο στοχο για το πασχα εχουμε... για να δουμε! εγω λεω επιτελους να ξεκινησω γυμναστηριο ( κολυμβητηριο δλδ) αυτη την βδομαδα και ελπιζω να με βοηθησει να χασω λιγο περισσοτερο απο ενα κιλο την βδομαδα ετσι να φτασω στα 85 μεχρι το πασχα!!

----------


## badgirl11

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ κοπελες! παμε μαζι! κ γω αρχιζω σημερα με ζωητσα κ μτσεκ κ τετη κ ΜΚΕΗ κ δε συμμαζευεται!
Θα κανω κ διαιτα ισοδυναμων και νηστειες και θα δω επιτελους 7 μπροστα γιατι με βαρεθηκα!

83.0-83.1 σημερα!

----------


## mtsek85

αντε βρε BAD μου!!! ΑΝτε να αρχισεις επιτελους!!!! Γιατι ωραια μας λες να κανουμε βηματακια, αλλα εσυ τι μου κανεις???? ΑΝτε να παμε δυναμικα στα μειον!!!!

----------


## BettyG

-300 γρμ. σήμερα 
(δεν αλλάζω τικεράκι ακόμη)

----------


## christina2311

Εγώ δυστυχώς πήρα αντί να χάσω. 71 και πάλι από την αρχή. Απογοήτευση...
Έχω ξεχάσει πως ήμουν πριν πάρω τα κιλά και φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτά.
Μέσα σε αυτό το σώμα όμως υπάρχει ένας άλλος άνθρωπος φυλακισμένος τον οποίο θέλω τόσο πολύ να ελευθερώσω αλλά δοκιμάζω πάντα το λάθος κλειδί.
Δυο εβδομάδες γιανα χάσω οσα πήρα σε δύο ημέρες.

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by christina2311_
> Εγώ δυστυχώς πήρα αντί να χάσω. 71 και πάλι από την αρχή. Απογοήτευση...
> Έχω ξεχάσει πως ήμουν πριν πάρω τα κιλά και φοβάμαι ότι πρέπει να μάθω να ζω με αυτά.
> Μέσα σε αυτό το σώμα όμως υπάρχει ένας άλλος άνθρωπος φυλακισμένος τον οποίο θέλω τόσο πολύ να ελευθερώσω αλλά δοκιμάζω πάντα το λάθος κλειδί.
> Δυο εβδομάδες γιανα χάσω οσα πήρα σε δύο ημέρες.


Βλέπω καλά ή με γελάν τα μάτια μου? θέλεις να πάς 45 κιλά???? 

πές μου οτι δεν θέλεις πραγματικά κάτι τετοιο....

----------


## christina2311

ειμαι πολύ κοντούλα και έχω πρόβλημα με το πόδι μου. για να αποφύγω την εγχείρηση πρέπει να είμαι περίπου 47, όπωσ που έχει πει ο γιατρός μου. και αν με δεις σε αυτά τα κιλά πίστεψε με είμαι πολύ καλή κ καθόλου "υπερβολικά αδύνατη" Λόγω σωματοδομής εχω και αρκετα πιασιματακια ακομα και στα 45. Και 47 να παω παντως, ευτυχισμενη θα ειμαι. Μια ζωη αυτα ηταν τα κιλα μου, 45-46-47... και σε καποια ρουχα φορουσα medium, οχι παντα small. μην σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό λοιπόν κ μην τρομαζεις. πραγματικα ειμαι πολύ ποιο υγειης σε αυτα τα κιλά.
και σκεψου πωσ ετρωγα πολυ και τα διατηρουσα. αλλη ζωη τοτε ομωσ. δεν δουλεα σε μια καρεκλα ολη μερα. και δεν αντιμετωπιζαα την στεναχωρια με φαγητο.

----------


## penelope1985

68,9 σημερα...
-600
Εχω ζυγισμα στον διαιτολογο σε μια ωρα.

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα η μερα δε μπηκε κ τοοοοοσο καλα...

88,3... δλδ +1,3... why????? snif snif...

----------


## badgirl11

κατακρατηση καλο μου μαλλον...
82.8
αυριο θα το εχω κανει 82.5 ελπιζω

----------


## BettyG

-500 σήμερα! έφτασα 77.200 !

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο Βεττυ και στα 70 συντομα!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο Βεττυ και στα 70 συντομα!


Κι εσύ Bad, το ταχύτερο στο στόχο σου! Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## badgirl11

ναρθω εκει που εισαι για αρχη! νασαι καλα

----------


## BettyG

Σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα !

----------


## mag_ed

Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα μετά από καιρό και έχω πάρει κιλά. Είμαι 75 κιλά. Αποφάσισα ότι δε θα κάνω άλλη δίαιτα. Μετά από κάθε δίαιτα είχα φοβερές κρίσεις υπερφαγίας και μάλιστα για μέρες. Θα τρώω όσο πεινάω. Θα προσπαθήσω απλά να μην τρώω χωρίς λόγο. Θα προσπαθήσω να ακούω το σώμα μου και να καταλαβαίνω αν πεινάω ή αν τρώω από συνήθεια ή από ανία ή από εκνευρισμό ή για όλους τους άλλους λόγους που με οδηγούν να ανοίγω το ψυγείο και να ψάχνω στα ντουλάπια.

----------


## badgirl11

την καλυτερη δουλεια θα κανεις...ισως σε βοηθησει και το βιβλιο "μπορω να σας κανω αδυνατους" που δεν αναφερεται σε διαιτα αλλα στο να τρως ελευθερα...

----------


## DALIA_ed

Τι ωραιο θεματακι...ειμαι κι εγω φανατικη του καθημερινου ζυγισματος , πολλες φορες μαλιστα μεσα στην ιδια μερα. Ενταξει ξερω οτι μεσα στη μερα το βαρος μας εχει διαβαθμισεις και οτι η κανονικη απωλεια φαινεται αν ζυγιζομαστε σε αραια αλλα τακτικα διαστηματα, ομως εγω εξακολουθω να ανεβοκατεβαινω στη ζυγαρια συνεχεια, ειδικα οταν κανω διαιτα... Φανταστειτε τι στερητικο εχω παθει τις τελευταιες μερες που ο μικρος μου γιος μου εσπασε τη ζυγαρια ...ειχα μια ηλεκτρονικη ,πολυ τζαμι ειχε αποκλιση μολις 200 γρ απο την επαγγελματικη της διαιτολογου μου.
Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να την ξαναβρω, οποτε ειμαι σε αναζητηση αγορας καινουριας.

Εχετε καμια καλη (και οικονομικη) να προτεινετε;

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα παλι στα 87..... ουφ.. ελπιζω να ειμαι σταθερα σαυτα ολη τη βδομαδα...

----------


## penelope1985

68,8

-100

----------


## badgirl11

83,0!

----------


## irenevaladia

*DALIA* εγώ έχω μία PHILIPS ψηφιακή και είναι μια χαρά!

----------


## BettyG

-100 σήμερα (77.100), τικεράκι θα αλλάξω μαζεμένο με μεγαλύτερη απώλεια...

----------


## badgirl11

θα επανελθω το πρωι για ζυγισμα...ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα μου σπασει τα νευρα η ζυγαρια για 2-3 μερες...θαναι ακουνητη ή θανεβαινει
κ μετα θα πεσει ενα κιλο!
αν δε γινει αυτο θαρχισω να τρωω πιο συχνα...ταπερ, ταπερ, ας ειναι!

----------


## penelope1985

68,7

-100

----------


## badgirl11

82.6 (-400)

----------


## Kate2

57,7

----------


## device

ενω ειναι συλλαθος και το ξερω, ζυγιστηκα και σημερα και εχασα αλλα μισο κιλο απο προχτες οπου ειχα χασει αλλο 1,5.
μεσα σε 3 μερες επεσα 2 κιλα. Ρε γμτ μηπως πρεπει να τρωω περισσοτερο ή να κατσω και να απολαυσω την καθοδο μια που τις προηγουμενες 2-3 βδομάδες δεν εχανα ουτε γραμμαριο?

----------


## badgirl11

γραφεις τι τρως αναλυτικα καπου?
ξαναδες τα κ κρινε...
παντως προσωπικα σεμενα οταν μενει σταθερη η ζυγαρια ενω κανω σωστη διατροφη, μετα ξαφνικα πεφτει, κ μαλιστα οταν απογοητευτω κ αρχισω κ τρωω βλακειες...
φυσικα λογω των προηγουμενων εβδομαδων προσπαθειας σου επεσε η ενδειξη κ νομιζω αφου πεφτει καλα πας...αρκει να τρως απολα...

----------


## badgirl11

δες λιγο στο τι εφαγα σημερα γιατι γραφαμε μαζι κ μαλλον δεν το προλαβες...(ενα μηνυμα εκει που μιλαγαμε)

----------


## BettyG

Ακριβώς αυτό! να το απολαύσεις, κι εγώ κάτι τέτοιο περιμένω!

σήμερα -100 (77)

----------


## badgirl11

xaxaxax device συυννενοηση φυστικι χαχαχα το εκανα κουοτ να το ξαναδεις. φιλια εφυγα
γεια σου μπετυ κ με το καλο 69  :Wink:  ας απολαυσουμε την καθοδο, ελπιζω κ μενα να φυγει απο το 83 παρα κ να παει 82+ συντομα

----------


## Μαφάλντα

> _Originally posted by mag_
> Σήμερα ζυγίστηκα μετά από καιρό και έχω πάρει κιλά. Είμαι 75 κιλά. Αποφάσισα ότι δε θα κάνω άλλη δίαιτα. Μετά από κάθε δίαιτα είχα φοβερές κρίσεις υπερφαγίας και μάλιστα για μέρες. Θα τρώω όσο πεινάω. Θα προσπαθήσω απλά να μην τρώω χωρίς λόγο. Θα προσπαθήσω να ακούω το σώμα μου και να καταλαβαίνω αν πεινάω ή αν τρώω από συνήθεια ή από ανία ή από εκνευρισμό ή για όλους τους άλλους λόγους που με οδηγούν να ανοίγω το ψυγείο και να ψάχνω στα ντουλάπια.


Αυτό ακριβώς αποφάσισα κι εγώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια πάνω-κάτω και ανεξέλεγκτου φαγητού.Πλέον τρώω μέχρι να χορτάσω,δεν απαγορεύω στον εαυτό μου καμία τροφή και δεν ασχολούμαι με ιδιαίτερα γεύματα τύπου ψητά και βραστά.Αν έχω παστίτσιο θα φάω παστίτσιο,αν έχω πατάτες τηγανητές θα τις φάω,αν έχω ψητό στεγνό κοτόπουλο ή ψάρι θα φάω αυτό.Έκοψα όμως τελείως το βραδυνό.Μόνο γάλα.Αν ξωκείλω λίγο,ξώκειλα .δεν δίνω σημασία.Προσπαθώ να μην ψάχνομαι ψυχολογικά γιατί άκρη δεν βγάζω.Το παλεύω συμπτωματικά με το να μη δίνω λαβές στον εαυτό μου να νοιώσει ότι στερείται.πάει πολύ καλά εδώ και10-12 μέρες περίπου και με απώλεια.

----------


## mtsek85

απογευματινό ζυγισμα, στα 87,5... για να δουμε..
δε βλεπω να βλεπω το 86 αυτη τη βδομαδα...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> xaxaxax device συυννενοηση φυστικι χαχαχα το εκανα κουοτ να το ξαναδεις. φιλια εφυγα
> γεια σου μπετυ κ με το καλο 69  ας απολαυσουμε την καθοδο, ελπιζω κ μενα να φυγει απο το 83 παρα κ να παει 82+ συντομα


Μακάρι Bad, και σε σένα το εύχομαι να φτάσεις τα 80 σύντομα, επιμονή και θα γίνουν όλα.  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

68,3
-400 γρ

----------


## Kate2

57,1 σήμερα! (-600) Τελικά κορίτσια μου κάνετε καλό! σκέφτομαι ότι είναι να γράψω τί έφαγα και συμμαζεύομαι...
Μαφάλντα διάβασα ότι έχεις γράψει ως τώρα και είναι σαν να τα έγραψα εγώ... Περίεργο...

----------


## mtsek85

οσο παει και χειροτερα,,,

σημερα πρωι 88 και παλι.... τι εγινε εχασα 1 κιλακι κ μεσα σε μια βδομαδα το πηρα παλι??? ή φταινει που περιμενω σε καμια βδομαδα να αδιαθετησω...? αλλα τοσο νωρις να ανεβουν τα κιλα???? ελεος................ σνιφ....

----------


## badgirl11

83.2... το κρασακι κ οι μεζεδες...

----------


## irenevaladia

57,5 
σταθερή για την ώρα ? τι πολιτική λέτε να ακολουθήσω; Εγώ λέω να εξακολουθήσω στον ίδιο ρυθμό μέχρι το Πάσχα.

----------


## BettyG

irene, εννοείται αφού πηγαίνεις σούπερ !

εγώ 77 σήμερα, ακίνητη στα ίδια

----------


## Μαφάλντα

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> Μαφάλντα διάβασα ότι έχεις γράψει ως τώρα και είναι σαν να τα έγραψα εγώ... Περίεργο...


Καθόλου περίεργο..Διαβάζω τη σκέψη σου..Είμαι ο Γιούρι Γκέλερ..
ΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ..(απόκοσμη φωνή)

----------


## christina2311

68 σημερα. Επιτελους το 6 και παλι μπροστα. Επομενος στοχος το 67. Οταν βαζω μικρους στοχους κατω απο τον υπερστοχο με βοηθαει πολυ. Δεν χρειαζεται να φτασει κανεις στο τελος για να πει ενα μπραβο στον εαυτο του. Μπαβο μας ποιπον εστω και για τα 100 γραμμαρια που μπορει να χασουμε καποια στγμη, γιατι η προσπαθεια αξιζει το απαινο οχι το αποτελεσμα...το αποτελεσμα ακολουθει.

----------


## badgirl11

αντε να ξημερωσει αυριο να δουμε τι κοστισαν παλι τα σουβλακια! επομενος στοχος να ξαναπαω 83 γιατι αποκλειεται ναμαι τοσο! αντε καλο ξημερωμα ναχουμε!
κριστιν εχεις δικιο!

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο βρε Christin, έτσι με θετική σκέψη και αποφασιστικότητα κερδίζονται οι μάχες..

----------


## christina2311

σε ευχαριστω Lily. Εσύ βλεπω κοντευεις στον στοχο σου. μπραβο! 25 μονο λιγα δεν ειναι. και στα δικα μας

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by christina2311_
> σε ευχαριστω Lily. Εσύ βλεπω κοντευεις στον στοχο σου. μπραβο! 25 μονο λιγα δεν ειναι. και στα δικα μας


Σου το εύχομαι και εσένα κορίτσι μου, 
ναι εγώ κοντεύω, σκέφτομαι να κατεβάσω λίγο το στόχο μου για να έχω και ένα μικρό περιθώριο.  :Smile:  Καλή συνέχεια Christine.

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα!!!!

81/77/65 με πρώτο στόχο τα 70.

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! -500 γρ σημερα. Αλλα το μεσημερι θα παω στο κινεζικο στον Πειραια και αυριο θα ειμαι σιγουρα πανω.

----------


## badgirl11

κρατηθηκα κ δεν ζυγιστηκα  :Big Grin:  αυριο στο διαιτολογο μου! βασικα θα ζητησω πρωτα τη μεζουρο μετρηση ωστε ναπαρω τα πανω μου! γιατι απο κιλα παλι τα πανω μου πρεπει να χω παρει χαχαχαχα

----------


## elpida1989

Kαλημέρα κι απο 'μένα!
Εγώ δυστυχώς το καθημερινό ζύγισμα δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω.Αν δεν ζυγιστώ μια μέρα νιώθω κάπως..έχω συνηθίσει έναν χρόνο τώρα.
63,6 λοιπόν σήμερα!Ευχομαι σ' όλες κι εις κατώτερα!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο για την απωλεια!
ευτυχως το αφησα πισω μου το καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι ειχε καταντησει αηδια πια...ζυγιζομουν παντου κ ...παντα! κ πολλες πολλες φορες την ημερα...

----------


## elpida1989

Κάποια περίοδο πήγα κι εγώ να κάνω αυτό το λάθος(τα πολλά ζυγίσματα την μέρα),αλλά ευτυχώς κατάλαβα τι πήγα να πάθω και το έσωσα τελευταία στιγμή.

----------


## badgirl11

οντως ολα μετρο θελουν...

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ελπιδάκι τη διατροφη ακολουθεις όλα αυτα τα κιλα τα έχασες σε ένα χρονο?

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> Ελπιδάκι τη διατροφη ακολουθεις όλα αυτα τα κιλα τα έχασες σε ένα χρονο?


Nαι,σ' εναν χρόνο..όπως είπα και χθες δεν έκανα κάτι ιδιαιτερο..μόνη μου μ' αυτα που όλες ξέρουμε,πολλά και μικρά γεύματα,όχι γλυκά ψωμιά και άλλα τέτοια(αν και έτρωγα άσπρο ψωμί για τοστ,ιδιαιτερα στην αρχή).Ετρωγα επίσης μακαρόνια με κιμά χωρίς καθόλου λάδι,ούτε στα μακαρόνια,ούτε στον κιμά(και πιστέψτε με η γεύση δεν αλλάζει),πολύ κοτόπουλο μ' όλους τους τρόπους μαγειρεμένο και γενικά έτρωγα πολλά φαγητά που μ' αρέσουν και είναι παχυντικά,απλά τα μαγείρευα πολύ υγιεινά.Πχ ένα κομμάτι παστίτσιο που έχει κανονικά 700 θερμίδες το έκανα να έχει 450.Ετσι δεν μου έλειπε τίποτα.Είναι πολύ καλό κόλπο για όσες θέλουν να το δοκιμάσουν.Τα μόνα που δεν πλησίαζα είναι τα τηγανιτά και τα γλυκά.Α, και φυσικά η ποσότητα..εννοείται οτι οτι έτρωγα ήταν σε μικρή ποσότητα,εκτός απ' τις σαλάτες φυσικά που τους έδινα και καταλάβαιναν.χεχε

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο σου Ελπίδα, είσαι αξιέπαινη ! Καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## badgirl11

ωραια τωρα ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι θα δυσκολευτω απιστευτα για τα επομενα 10 κιλα...διοτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα κανω ολα αυτα...

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ωραια τωρα ειμαι πεπεισμενη οτι θα δυσκολευτω απιστευτα για τα επομενα 10 κιλα...διοτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα κανω ολα αυτα...


Γιατί βρε bad μου?μην σε πιάνει απελπισία.Αυτός είναι μόνο ένας τρόπος αδυνατίσματος,αυτός που ακολούθησα εγώ.Είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα βρεις κι εσύ την κατάλληλη διατροφή για σένα,μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> κοριτσια δεν ξερω ημουν 116 κιλα περυσι τον Μαιο και σημερα 92 δηλαδη απωλεια γυρω στα 24 κιλα ομως παρατηρω ότι δεν έχω τον ενθουσιασμο που ειχα όταν ξέκινησα και βλεποντας ότι έιμαι στα μισα ακριβως..και δεν πλησιάζω καν το στοχο μου.Πως διατηρούμε όλη εκείνη την ενεργεια αποφασιστικότητα που εχουμε στην αρχη μιας διαιτας??????θελω να το ξαναβρω αυτό φυσικα φταει και οτι κολλησε τελευταια η ζυγαρια ....


24 κιλά δεν είναι λίγα!Ισα ίσα..μην απογοητεύεσαι.Σκέψου το κόπο που έκανες για να τα χάσεις..Δεν είναι κρίμα να το αφήσεις τώρα?Οσο για την ζυγαριά είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να κολλάει.Αν θες να την ξεκολλήσεις αυξομείωσε τις θερμίδες που παίρνεις.Φάε παραπάνω την μία μέρα,λιγότερες την επόμενη κλπ..μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ξεκολλάει ο μεταβολισμός σου.Πιστεψέ με είναι δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## badgirl11

δεν εχω ορεξη πια, αυτο που λεει η πεταλουδιτσα. Νομιζω βρηκα τη λυση ομως, αφου δε θελω να κανω διαιτα δε θα ξανακανω διαιττα κ ο,τι γινει...απλα θα γραφω τι τρωω να τα βλεπω...

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> δεν εχω ορεξη πια, αυτο που λεει η πεταλουδιτσα. Νομιζω βρηκα τη λυση ομως, αφου δε θελω να κανω διαιτα δε θα ξανακανω διαιττα κ ο,τι γινει...απλα θα γραφω τι τρωω να τα βλεπω...


Οτι θέλεις bad μου,οτι σε κάνει να νιώθεις εσύ καλά.Απλά προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να διατηρήσεις τα κιλά σου,ωστε όταν θελήσεις να ξαναξεκινήσεις να ξεκινήσεις απ' αυτά τα κιλά.

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> δεν εχω ορεξη πια, αυτο που λεει η πεταλουδιτσα. Νομιζω βρηκα τη λυση ομως, αφου δε θελω να κανω διαιτα δε θα ξανακανω διαιττα κ ο,τι γινει...απλα θα γραφω τι τρωω να τα βλεπω...


καπου η διαιτα μας κουραζει η αληθεια ειναι ομως οπως ειπε και η ελπιδα δεν ειναι κριμα τοσο κοπο που καναμε....?εγω προσπαθω να το επεξεργαστω μεσα μου οπως εκανα και οταν ξεκινησα για να βρω την δυναμη το κουραγιο να το συνεχισω και ας κολλησα λιγο...που θα παει θα φυγουν...ελα ρε bad μου αλλη μια τελικη προσπαθεια...για το γαμωτοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!

υγ:ελπιδα ποσες μερες ηταν το μεγαλυτερο κολλημα της ζυγαριας και ποσα κιλα εχανες περιπου την βδομαδα?

----------


## elpida1989

> υγ:ελπιδα ποσες μερες ηταν το μεγαλυτερο κολλημα της ζυγαριας και ποσα κιλα εχανες περιπου την βδομαδα?


Eχανα 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα σταθερά,αλλά τώρα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.Χάνω κάπου 600 gr την εβδομάδα..
Το μεγαλύτερο κόλλημα ήταν όταν ήμουν 85 κιλά όπου είχα κολλήσει για 3,5 εβδομάδες.Ηταν πολύ δύσκολο να μην τα παρατήσω,αλλά ευτυχώς τα κατάφερα.Μετά απ' αυτό κατά καιρούς κολλάω για καμια-δυο μέρες,αλλά μετά ξεκολλάω.Βέβαια τώρα όποτε κολλάω κάνω και το κολπάκι που σου είπα και αμέσως παίρνω μπρος.
Μην σε αγχώνει η ζυγαριά,είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.Υπομονή και επιμονή χρειάζεται.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by elpida1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> δεν εχω ορεξη πια, αυτο που λεει η πεταλουδιτσα. Νομιζω βρηκα τη λυση ομως, αφου δε θελω να κανω διαιτα δε θα ξανακανω διαιττα κ ο,τι γινει...απλα θα γραφω τι τρωω να τα βλεπω...
> 
> 
> Οτι θέλεις bad μου,οτι σε κάνει να νιώθεις εσύ καλά.Απλά προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να διατηρήσεις τα κιλά σου,ωστε όταν θελήσεις να ξαναξεκινήσεις να ξεκινήσεις απ' αυτά τα κιλά.


μες το μυαλο μου εισαι...!
αυτο παλευω ενα διμηνο τωρα, μολις κανει οτι ανεβαινει μαζευομαι κ πεφτει. Τρεμω στην ιδεα να παχυνω! αντε να τα χασω παλι μετα...
ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη κοριτσια, αν εβλεπα 7 καλα θαταν...μονο που θελει εξτρα προσπαθεια κ δεν ειμαι σε φαση! επειτα τι ειχα τι εχασα...ουτε κ θυμαμαι ποτε ειχα 7 μπροστα...
Παντως σημερα με κοιτουσα κ σε ποντους δοξα το Θεο μια χαρα παω...το γυμναστηριο κανει θαυματα!

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα και παλι στα 87.. δε πειραζει, χασαμε ποντους...!

νεο μετρημα

κιλα 87 (σταθερα στα κιλα με την περασμενη βδομαδα)
στοιθος 104 --> 101 (περασμενη βδ) --> 99
μεση 92 --> 89 (περασμενη βδ) --> 89
περιφερεια 123 --> 120 (περασμενη βδ) --> 119
κοιλια 123 --> 120 (περασμενη βδ) --> 117

καλα παμε απο ποντους

----------


## badgirl11

84.0! φαγωμενη ομως

ωραιο το ποντομετρημα μτσεκακι! αντε εχψω κ γω αυριο διαιτολογο να δω τι διαφορα...

----------


## mtsek85

ναι απο ποντους πηγα σουπερ αυτη τη βδομαδα!!! τελικα με γεμιζει πιο πολυ αυτο, απο τη ζυγαρια μου!!!! εκει βλεπεις διαφορα!!!! το κακο ειναι πως 3 μερες (βαζω κ τη σημερινη) δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο, αλλα εκανα πολλες δουλειες σπιτι.. οποτε εκαψα κ ετσι κατι... κ οι δουλειες της νοικοκυρας σε μαζευουν, τι λετε?

επισης εχω αγορασει ενα μπουζακι εφυδρωσης με μανικη 3/4 και παει μεχρι τον αφαλο... το φοραω εδω και 4 μερες οταν γυριζω απο τη δουλεια κ ειμαι σπιτι ή γυμναστηριο και σημερα ολη μερα. τι λετε θα κανει δουλεια? ελπιζω πως ναι... εχω παρει και αναλογο καπρι αλλα δε μπορω να το φοραω γιατι παει πανω απο τον αφαλο και με ενοχλει (εχω σκουλαρικι στον αφαλο και δε μπορω γιατι ειναι σφιχτο το καπρι..)

----------


## Kate2

56,7 σήμερα... Αντε όλοι μαζί προς το στόχο! Πάντως ο τρόπος μαγειρέματος που προτείνει η ε΄λπίδα είναι πολύ καλός. Έτσι έχασε ο άντρας μου 10 κίλα.

----------


## BettyG

-500 grm. σήμερα! (76,5)

----------


## penelope1985

+600 και καλα να λεω...

----------


## irenevaladia

57.3

----------


## taniataniatania

> _Originally posted by taniataniatania_
> 64,4 σήμερα και πρώτη μέρα στη δίαιτα


63,3 10 ημέρες μετά...πάλι καλά...

Καλημέρα σε όλες!

----------


## badgirl11

mppravo tania!
84.0 para tiσ χθεσινες krepales

----------


## BettyG

Παραμένω 76.5 και σήμερα

----------


## ria_ed

κ σήμερα 77 ... νιωθω υπέροχα!!!!!!!!!!! ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## blue_velvet

85.3 σημερα.
Αντε να δουμε μεχρι το γαμο (9/4) τι θα εχω καταφερει.

----------


## penelope1985

-1,2 σημερα αλλα χτες ολο το πρωι ειχα διαρροια...

----------


## Kate2

57,4 Μάλλον άρχισαν οι κατακρατήσεις της περιόδου...  :Frown:

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα το πρωι, 86,5....... δε πειαζει, τουλαχιστο ειδα 86.. και θα προσπαθησω για ακομα πιο χαμηλα...  :Smile:

----------


## blue_velvet

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> σημερα το πρωι, 86,5....... δε πειαζει, τουλαχιστο ειδα 86.. και θα προσπαθησω για ακομα πιο χαμηλα...


Βλεπω οτι ξεκινησαμε με τα ιδια κιλα και εχουμε σχεδον κοινους στοχους..
Αντε να δουμε πως θα παμε :-)

----------


## mtsek85

οντως!!! Αν και εισαι 1 κιλακι κατω εσυ,,,,, τι διατροφη ακολουθεις? Μια χαρουλα θα τα παμε και θα τα καταφερουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elpida1989

63,5!Eχω ψιλοκολλήσει απ' ότι φαίνεται,αλλά θα ξεκολλήσω που θα πάει!

----------


## taniataniatania

63,4 σήμερα... +100 γρ απο χθες

Ξεκινάω δυναμικά σήμερα..!

----------


## BettyG

-100 γρμ. (76.400)

----------


## penelope1985

+1kg σημερα...

----------


## taniataniatania

> _Originally posted by taniataniatania_
> 63,4 σήμερα... +100 γρ απο χθες
> 
> Ξεκινάω δυναμικά σήμερα..!



63.6 και πάλι..

----------


## murcielago

Καλησπέρα κορίτσια! Σας διάβασα σήμερα, λέω να σας κάνω παρέα μέχρι να τα καταφέρω γιατί είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος...  :Smile: 
<a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wRTqT9F/">
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wRTqT9F/weight.png"></a>

----------


## murcielago



----------


## BettyG

76.400 και σήμερα , κόλλημα μου μυρίζεται...

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! Κουράγιο BettyG!

----------


## elpida1989

Βetty μου,δεν είσαι η μόνη..
63,4 χειρότερα κι απο χελώνα πάω..

----------


## penelope1985

67,7
-500

----------


## mtsek85

σχετικα με το βαρος.... πριν απο ποσες μερες βλεπουμε να ανεβαινει οταν ερχεται η περιοδος....?

----------


## granita_ed

νομίζω 1-2 μερούλες πρίν.!

68,000 

-700 αλλά δυστυχώς ξέχασα σήμερα τα λιποτόξ και φοβάμαι μήπως χαλάσει η διαίτα

----------


## mtsek85

αν δεν πηρες πρωι, απλα συνεχισα τα υπόλοιπα που εχεις μεσασ τη μερα +τη διατροφη που λεει....

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by elpida1989_
> Βetty μου,δεν είσαι η μόνη..
> 63,4 χειρότερα κι απο χελώνα πάω..


καλημέρα elpida, θέλω την παρηγοριά σου, βλέπω ότι ξεκινήσαμε απ'τα ίδια κιλά αλλά εσύ βλέπω έχεις φτάσει τον δικό μου στόχο..σε πόσο καιρό τα έχασες και τί διατροφή ακολούθησες; αχ τα έρμα πότε θα φύγουν;;;

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> αν δεν πηρες πρωι, απλα συνεχισα τα υπόλοιπα που εχεις μεσασ τη μερα +τη διατροφη που λεει....


δυστυχώς 7 θα είμαι σπίτι..οπότε θα πάρω μόνο τα βραδινά και το φακελάκι...αγχώθηκα τώρα...

----------


## mtsek85

μην αγχωνεσαι!!!
απλα μη χαλασεις τη διατροφη σου!




> _Originally posted by semie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> αν δεν πηρες πρωι, απλα συνεχισα τα υπόλοιπα που εχεις μεσασ τη μερα +τη διατροφη που λεει....
> 
> 
> δυστυχώς 7 θα είμαι σπίτι..οπότε θα πάρω μόνο τα βραδινά και το φακελάκι...αγχώθηκα τώρα...

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by elpida1989_
> Βetty μου,δεν είσαι η μόνη..
> 63,4 χειρότερα κι απο χελώνα πάω..
> 
> ...


Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση bomo μου,αλλά τώρα το είδα!
Κοίτα επειδή τα κιλά είναι πολλά μην περιμένεις να τα χάσεις πολύ γρήγορα.Εγώ τα έχασα σ' εναν χρόνο,αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πότε πέρασε γιατί έβαζα μικρούς και εφικτούς στόχους.Αν το εφαρμόσεις αυτό θα δεις οτι θα χάσεις τα κιλά σου χωρίς να το καταλάβεις.Δηλαδή θα μπορούσες αρχικά να βάλεις σαν στόχο το Πάσχα.Πχ μέχρι τότε να έχεις χάσει 2 κιλά..μετά το καλοκαίρι κοκ
Μ αυτόν τον τρόπο ο καιρός περνάει εύκολα..άσε που μετά τα 10 πρώτα κιλά δεν θα μπορείς να σταματήσεις τη δίαιτα γιατί θα βλέπεις διαφορά στον εαυτό σου και δεν θα σ' αφήνει η χαρά να σταματήσεις χιχι.
Τώρα όσο για την διατροφή..το έχω πει πολλές φορές οτι δεν έκανα κάτι συγκεκριμένο.5 γεύματα την μέρα..συνήθως το πρωί κονφλέικς ολικής αλέσεως με γάλα χαμηλών λιπαρών ή 2 φρυγανιές και δεκατιανό κανένα φρούτο.Το μεσημέρι τώρα δεν είχα κάτι σταθερό..ότι μου έκανε όρεξη το έτρωγα,μέχρι και παστίτσιο είχα φάει,απλά πρόσεχα πολύ όταν το μαγείρευα..ένα κομμάτι δλδ που κανονικά έχει 700 θερμίδες το έκανα να έχει 450..έτρωγα και μια σαλάτα μαζί(απαραίτητη σε κάθε γεύμα) και ήμουν μια χαρά.Αυτό αν μπορέσεις να το εφαρμόσεις στην ζωή σου θα σε διευκολύνει ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ,γιατί δεν θα σου λείπει τίποτα και θα χάνεις και κιλά.Πολλές απ' τις μέρες πάντως είχα στο μεσημεριανό μου κοτόπουλο(θαυματουργό για την δίαιτα κατα την γνώμη μου).Το απόγευμα τώρα έπινα κανένα ποτήρι ή έτρωγα κανένα φρούτο.
Το βράδυ,δεν έτρωγα σχεδόν τίποτα..τις περισσότερες φορές φρούτα ή καμιά μαρουλοσαλάτα με ξύδι.
Μην απελπίζεσαι πάντως..όλα θέμα θέλησης είναι.Η αρχή είναι δύσκολη..έτσι όμως και καταφέρεις ν' αρχίσεις τ' άλλα θα είναι παιχνιδάκι και θα δεις με τα πρωτα κιόλας κιλά που θα φύγουν πόσο ωραία θα αισθάνεσαι!!!
Α,και κάτι επίσης πολύ σημαντικό...αν κάποια μέρα ξεφύγεις απ' το προγραμμά σου ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ!!!Συνέχισε σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα.
Αυτα....ελπίζω να βοήθησα αρκετά bomo Μου!Οτι άλλο θέλεις ή όποια άλλη απορία έχεις εδώ είμαι εγώ!

----------


## Danai20

elpida 

και εγώ έτσι τα έχασα τα 40 κιλά! Πρωί μεσημέρι κανονικά και το βράδυ σαλάτα. Μάλλον ανακαλύψαμε τον τρόπο για την καλύτερη δίαιτα :Smile: 

Είναι αυτό που λες βασικά, ότι σου δίνει την ελευθερία να τρως ότι θες το μεσημέρι. Εγώ μέχρι και καρμπονάρα είχα φτιάξει με μακαρόνια ολικής, ζαμπόν άπαχο και κρέμα με 2%. 
Βλέπω στα 5 τελευταία και πιο επίμονα είμαστε και οι δύο :Smile: 

Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> σχετικα με το βαρος.... πριν απο ποσες μερες βλεπουμε να ανεβαινει οταν ερχεται η περιοδος....?


μπορεί και μια εβδομάδα πρίν και μία μετά, ειδικά το μετά με έχει τσακίσει αν θες το πιστεύεις! Μετά από μια εβδομάδα επανέρχομαι!

Ακίνητη και σήμερα η ζυγαριά μου, κορίτσια , 76.400  :Frown:

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by Danai20_
> elpida 
> 
> και εγώ έτσι τα έχασα τα 40 κιλά! Πρωί μεσημέρι κανονικά και το βράδυ σαλάτα. Μάλλον ανακαλύψαμε τον τρόπο για την καλύτερη δίαιτα
> 
> Είναι αυτό που λες βασικά, ότι σου δίνει την ελευθερία να τρως ότι θες το μεσημέρι. Εγώ μέχρι και καρμπονάρα είχα φτιάξει με μακαρόνια ολικής, ζαμπόν άπαχο και κρέμα με 2%. 
> Βλέπω στα 5 τελευταία και πιο επίμονα είμαστε και οι δύο
> 
> Πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα


Nα 'σαι καλά Δανάη μου!Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Και σενα είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακή η απωλειά σου,μπράβο σου!Πολύ χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι η μόνη που έχει χάσει τόσα κιλά και
ευχομαι και ελπίζω να ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες πολλεεες!!!!
Πάντως όντως πιστεύω οτι αυτός ο τρόπος που ακολουθήσαμε εμείς για να χάσουμε τα κιλά μας είναι ο πιο σωστός και ο πιο αποτελεσματικός.Εχω κάνει πολλές 
δίαιτες,αλλά καμία δεν μ' έκανε να πλησιάσω τόσο τον στόχο μου.Το πολύ πολύ έχανα 9 κιλά και μετα πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά!

----------


## murcielago

Δανάη, Ελπίδα, Μπέττυ μάς δίνετε ελπίδα!
 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## elpida1989

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Δανάη, Ελπίδα, Μπέττυ μάς δίνετε ελπίδα!


Aυτο θέλουμε και εμείς murcielago!!!

63 ακριβώς!Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by elpida1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Δανάη, Ελπίδα, Μπέττυ μάς δίνετε ελπίδα!
>   
> 
> ...



κοριτσια δηλαδη προτεινεται ισορροπημενο πρωινο και μεσημεριανο και το βραδυ μονο σαλατα???????

----------


## penelope1985

67,5 
-200 γρ

----------


## badgirl11

αχ ποσο μουχει λειψει το ζυγισμα κοριτσια...μολις επιστρεψω θα ζυγιστω κ επανερχομαι! καλες καθοδους ναχετε!!
ομολογω ομως οτι η κοιλια μου εχει μαζευτει καπως, παροτι διατροφικα δε τα παω ακομα καλα...

----------


## penelope1985

γιατι καλε ζυγαριες δεν εχετε εκει?

----------


## Danai20

petalouditsa 

σε μένα αυτό δουλεύει. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να μετράω θερμίδες όλη την ώρα, όπως επίσης να τρώω αηδίες του τύπου μισό κουλούρι και 30γρ τυρι (!). Τρώω 2 κανονικές μερίδες πρωί και μεσημέρι και το βράδυ σαλάτα. Αυτό όμως που έχω κόψει εντελώς είναι τα άσπρα αλεύρια κι τη ζάχαρη. 
Τώρα που είμαι στα 5 τελευταια προσπάθησα να δοκιμάσω και καμιά άλλη δίαιτα, αλλά πάντα σε αυτή γυρνάω τελικά και είναι η μόνη που μπορώ να κρατήσω.

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλα!!!

Κορίτσια πείτε καμια καλή ζυγαριά να αγοράσω γιατι αυτη που εχω κατι έχει πάθει και δεν δουλευει!!! :-(

----------


## murcielago

Semie, κυκλοφορούν κάτι ζυγαριές πολύ ντιζαϊνάτες, χρωματιστές, ψηφιακές... μούρλια!


Εδώ κοιτάξτε πώς κάνω κι εγώ τώρα που συγκρατούμαι να μην φάω γλυκά!:

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/102818/2/

----------


## granita_ed

[quote]_Originally posted by murcielago_
Semie, κυκλοφορούν κάτι ζυγαριές πολύ ντιζαϊνάτες, χρωματιστές, ψηφιακές... μούρλια!


Εδώ κοιτάξτε πώς κάνω κι εγώ τώρα που συγκρατούμαι να μην φάω γλυκά!:

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/102818/2/ 

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wRTqT9F/]


βασικα ψαχνω καμια μάρκα που να χει κ λιπομετρητη και να καλη,μην μου βγαζει βλακειες δλδ για αυτο δυσκολευομαι!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!

----------


## penelope1985

+1,1 kg 
Παρα πολυ κακα αλλα χτες το βραδυ μετα το βραδυνο ταραξα το ψυγειο...

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by elpida1989_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσι , να σαι καλά. Αχ αυτή η ανυπομονησία είναι που μου ρίχνει την ψυχολογία. και πριν 7-8 χρόνια έχασα 35 κιλά με το δικό σου διατροφικό μοντέλο, ξέρω πώς είναι. Απλά ρώτησα μήπως και είχες κάνει κάτι περισσότερο θαυματουργό και λιγότερο βαρετό, χα χα!
αλλά έτσι είναι, αν το έραβα λίγο το στόμα δεν θα χρειαζόταν να ξαναχάσω για 2η φορά 35 κιλά.. ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως :Wink:

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Καλημέρα!


καλώς την! πρωινή πρωινή..

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Καλημέρα!


α! και φυσικά καλώς μας ήρθες γιατρέ μου! αυτό με την φτέρνα που έπαθες δεν ξέρω τί είναι ακριβώς, αλλά εγώ μετά από 6μηνη απάθεια και καθισιό και πρόσθήκη πολλών κιλών, όταν ξεκίνησα να περπατήσω γρήγορα σαν αεροβική, στα 50 μέτρα ένιωθα τα πόδια μου πόλύ αδύναμα, έτοιμα να αρχίσουν να τρέμουν. φυσικά σταμάτησα και σηκώθηκα και πηγα σπίτι απ΄την τρομάρα μου...

----------


## BettyG

-400 σήμερα, 76 στρογγυλά παρ΄όλο που ξέφυγα χθές.

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!

Bomo μου, bomo μου σ' έφτασα στα κιλά (κοιτούσα το τίκερ σου γιατί ξεκινήσαμε περίπου από τα ίδια)- άντε να δούμε ποια θα γίνει πρώτη διψήφια να τραβήξει και την άλλη στην κατηφόρα!!  :Smile: 






Υ.Γ. Η φτέρνα μου είναι κάπως καλύτερα τώρα που ελάφρυνα έστω και λίγο και φυσικά με το αντιφλεγμονώδες κάθε μέρα απαραιτήτως

----------


## murcielago

Bomo τώρα τι γυμναστική κάνεις; Εγώ ξεκίνησα λίγο ποδήλατο (στατικό) που δεν επιβαρύνει τις αρθρώσεις και νομίζω ήταν καλή επιλογή! Βάζω μέτριες αντιστάσεις και κάνω τώρα για 10 μέρες 5 λεπτά μόνο- θα το αυξήσω σταδιακά. Στόχος είναι να μην κουραστώ και τα παρατήσω και παράλληλα να ξυπνήσω λίγο το μεταβολισμό μου που κοιμάται ύπνο βαθύ.
Διότι αυτό με τη φτέρνα έτσι το έπαθα: ξεκίνησα πριν ένα μήνα περπάτημα με το πάθος του νεοφώτιστου και πήγαινα παντού ποδαράτο, κάθε μέρα. Έλα όμως που τα κοκκαλάκια μου δεν ήταν φτιαγμένα να κουβαλούν 2 ανθρώπους αλλά μόνο έναν! Και διαμαρτυρήθηκαν εντόνως...

----------


## penelope1985

-900. Ηρθα παλι στα κανονικα. Αλλα θα συνεχισω μεχρι και την Κυριακη αυστηρα...

----------


## granita_ed

Είμαι πλεόν 67.200! δλδ -3.800!και -14 πόντους συνολικα!
Επόμενος στόχος -1.5 μέχρι το Πάσχα!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 

...αλλά +300 γραμμάρια. Γιατί ζυγαριούλα μου; Επειδή χθες στις 11 το βράδυ έφαγα μια μπάρα δημητριακών των 150 Kcal; Δεν θα το ξανακάνω!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

67,6 -100 γρ δλδ

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
Το είδα εγώ το όνειρο... +200 γρ. ακόμα! Ελπίζω να σταματήσει εδώ το... regain! Τουλάχιστον δεν οφείλεται σε διατροφικά ατοπήματα αλλιώς θα με έτυπτε η συνείδησή μου με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα... (αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις: τύψεις--> άγχος--> παρηγοριά μέσω πρόσληψης υδατανθράκων... κλασική συνταγή καταστροφής)

Πενέλοπε μια και είσαι από πάνω μου να σου πω κι εγώ συγχαρητήρια για τα 16 χαμένα κιλά και υπομονή να χάσεις και τα 3 τελευταία- θα βγεις στην παραλία κούκλα!  :Smile: 

Ας μετρηθώ κιόλας να δούμε τι λέει και η μεζούρα:
Μπράτσο: 33,5 cm (ήταν 34,5!)
Στήθος: 115 cm (σταθερό αλλά δεν με χαλάει!  :Smile:  )
Μέση: 100 cm (σταθερή κι ας ήταν η πρώτη που περίμενα να μικρύνει μια και εγώ ποτέ δεν είχα κοιλιά...)
Περιφέρεια: 128 cm (ήταν 130!)
Μηρός: 70 cm (ήταν 74!)
Γάμπα: 47 cm (ήταν 48!)

Χαιαιαιαίρομαι!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 


Υ.Γ.: Πρώτη φορά κάνω δίαιτα που διαρκεί πάνω από μισή μέρα και είμαι περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! + 400 γρ. 68

----------


## taniataniatania

[/quote]

63,3 10 ημέρες μετά...πάλι καλά...

Καλημέρα σε όλες![/quote]

62,8 σήμερα

----------


## badgirl11

84.0 κ αρχιζω!

----------


## BettyG

-500 σήμερα, 75.500!

----------


## penelope1985

67,1 -900 γρ. Αντε γιατι εχω βαρεθει να βλεπω 67 μπροστα.

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Καλημέρα σε όλους!!
> 
> Bomo μου, bomo μου σ' έφτασα στα κιλά (κοιτούσα το τίκερ σου γιατί ξεκινήσαμε περίπου από τα ίδια)- άντε να δούμε ποια θα γίνει πρώτη διψήφια να τραβήξει και την άλλη στην κατηφόρα!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τα ζώα μου αργά όπως πάντα εγώ...3 μέρες μετά απαντάω! άργησα αλλά να μαι! λοιπόν φιλενάδα, το διψήφιο το πιασα,άντε και στα δικά σου!! κατηφόρα μπροστά, κρατήηηηησουουου!!!!!

αυτό με το υπερβολικό ποδαράτο το κάνω και γω, με πιάνει η μανία και τον πρώτο καιρό ξεπατώνομαι στο περπάτημα.. για την γυμναστική που ρωτάς κάνω μία ώρα κάθε μέρα γρήγορο αερόβιο περπάτημα, και κανα δίωρο περπατάω στις καθημερινές μου δραστηριότητες δηλ.έκοψα αυτοκίνητα και λεωφορεία και πηγαινοέρχομαι στη δουλειά με τα πόδια. Δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαίο αλλά για ανθρώπους με τόσα κιλά όπως εμείς πραγματικά έχει αποτέλεσμα. αν ήμουν 60 κιλά και ήθελα να γίνω 55 αμφιβάλω αν θα είχα αποτέλεσμα! και ναι κυρίες και κύριοι βρήκα έναν ακόμα λόγο να είμαστε περήφανοι και χαρούμενοι που είμαστε χοντρούληδες: μπορούμε και χάνουμε κιλά!! αν ήμουν πιο αδύνατη δεν θα έχανα, τώρα όμως μπορώ και χάνω αρκετά, χε χε!! τί σκαρφίζεται ο άνθρωπος για να επιβιώνει...μεγαλείο το ανθρώπινο μυαλό....!

----------


## BettyG

τίποτα στα ίδια, 75,5

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> τίποτα στα ίδια, 75,5


βρε μπετυ γιατι ζυγιιζεσαι βραδυ? Ζυγισου πρωι να δεις το κανονικο σ βαρος

----------


## BettyG

Το πρωί ζυγίζομαι φίλη μου, αλλά συνήθως δεν προλαβαίνω να μπώ, και το γράφω το βράδυ  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

-900 σημερα, αποψε εφαγα περιεργα (πατατες τηγανιτες κ τα συναφη) αντε να δω αυριο τι θα δειξει  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

-300 66,8

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα καλημερα σε όλους!!!!
σημερα πρωινο ζυγισμα στα 85,5!!!!!!!!!! μισο κιλακι εμεινε, λετε να το χασω σε 5 μερες....??????? νιωθω παρα πολυ καλα γενικα!!!!! και αν και αδιαθετη, η κοιλια ειναι πλακα!!!!!!!!! τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> καλημερα καλημερα σε όλους!!!!
> σημερα πρωινο ζυγισμα στα 85,5!!!!!!!!!! μισο κιλακι εμεινε, λετε να το χασω σε 5 μερες....??????? νιωθω παρα πολυ καλα γενικα!!!!! και αν και αδιαθετη, η κοιλια ειναι πλακα!!!!!!!!! τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


καλέ τί είναι μισό κιλάκι για 5 μέρες;;;; σίγουρα θα το χάσεις! εγώ σου έχω και τα πυροτεχνήματα έτοιμα!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

μακαρι μπομο μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ υυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!! !

ειναι ο πρωτος στοχοςςςςςςςςςς Πασχα στα 85!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kate2

57 σήμερα τελευταία μέρα περιόδου. Να ξαναδώ το 56 που το έχασα τόσο γρήγορα ως το Πάσχα τουλάχιστον...
mtsek85, τα πας πολυ πολυ καλά τελευταία. Ξεκίνησες τα lipotox? Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ μήπως τα πάρω μετά το Πάσχα μπας και προχωρήσω λίγο πιο γρήγορα...

----------


## mtsek85

οχι δε τα εχω ξεκινησει ακομα...
ακολουθω τη διατροφη μου... βασικα την τελευταια βδομαδα δεν κανω σωστη διατροφη γιατι νηστευω... απο την αλλη ειμαι αδιαθετη και με πιανουν τρελες ορεξεις...
αλλα μαλλον αρχισε ο οργανισμος μου να χανει επιτελους!!!!!!!!

αν συνεχισει ετσι, δε θα τα παρω τελικα τα lipotox, μην επιβαρινω τον οργανισμο μου αδικα...!

το μονο που πηρα, ειναι μια κρεμα συσφιξης που τη χρησιμοποιω απο χθες και απο την εμπιρια μου εχω δει να κανει καλη δουλιτσα

----------


## granita_ed

αχ κ εγω θέλω να χάσω ένα κιλάκι μεχρι τη Κυριακή αλλα το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο!! :-(

μπράβο σας που μπορείτε και κρατάτε τη διαίτα ενω νηστεύετε!

----------


## mtsek85

ε οσο μπορουμε..... ουφ!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

εγω εδω και 3 μερες εχω κολλήσει στα ιδια κιλα και έχω στεναχωρηθει αρκετα.βεβαια ελάττωσα και το λιποτοξ γιατι μου τελειωνει κ περιμενα να μου στείλουν αλλα και πάλι ελπίζω αυριο να με δείξει λιγοτερο.... :-(

----------


## mtsek85

καλη επιτυχια οπως κ ναχει!!!!!!!!
εγω περιμενω να περασουν οι γιορτες και ετα θα δω στανταρ ποσο θα ειμαι....
γιατι μπορει σημερα να ειμαι στα 85,5 αλλα μπορει με τα κοκορετσια να φτασω παλι τα 90...

----------


## granita_ed

σ ευχαριστώ καλη επιτυχια και σ εσένα!

----------


## chocolat134

mtsek ποια κρεμα χρησιμοποιεις? γιατι αυριο λεω να αγορασω κι εγω μια

----------


## mtsek85

πριν αυτες που ειχα ηταν της elancy μια για την κοιλια και μια για την περιφερεια για συσφιξη

τωρα εχω παρει παλιτ ης elancy την καινουργια που ειναι με τριπλη δραση για συσφιξη, κταριτιδα και λειανση. 

Γενικα εχω βαλει πολλες φορες κρεμς και μονο με την elancy ειδα αποτελεσματα...

οι αλλες εχουν περιπου 25,00 η καθεμια, την καινουργια την πηρα 28,00 χθες...
οι παλαιες μου ειχαν κρατησει 1μιση μηνα (και εκανα και καλη χρηση σε μεγαλη επιφανεια)

για να δουμε τωρα τι θα γινει.... πιτσευω και παλι καλο αποτελεσμα γιατι ειναι καλη εταιρεια  :Smile:

----------


## chocolat134

ααα...θα τη δοκιμασω κι εγω, καλη μου ακουγεται

----------


## mtsek85

με τις προηγουμενες δεν ειχα παραπονο, απλα τις ειχα κοψει γιατι ειχα σταματησει τη διαιατα τοτε και ηταν αχρηστο να βαζω κρεμα... τωρα που μπηκα δυναμικα αρχισα και παλι!!! για να δουμε! η φαρμακοποιος παντως μου ειπε πως της εχουν πει καλα λογια και για την τελευταια

----------


## badgirl11

αρχισα κ γω σημερα κρεμα, θα βαζω μια παλια οταν κανω ντουζ (αχρησιμοποιητη) κ εναν ορο το βραδυ (καινουργιο). Αντε να δουμε. Βασικα θελωω αν μετρησω μονη τους ποντους αλλα δεν ξερω πως...
Μτσεκ πως ακριβως μετρας? υψος αφαλου? περιφερεια σε ποιο σημειο? μπρατσα σε ποιο?> ξερω ειμαστε σε ασχετο θεμα αλλα επειδη λετε για τις κρεμες...

εχω κ ραντεβου με το διαιτολογο την αλλη κυριιακη νομιζω οποτε θα με μετρησει. 
Μου εστειλε κ διαιτα αλλα δεν με κοβω να την κανω παλι...ο,τι ναναι κανω. Για να δουμε!

83.1 μετα τις τηγανιτες πατατες

----------


## penelope1985

ΣΚΑΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ 









67,4 +600 ΓΡ

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 85,8!!!!!!!!

παμε καλα....!!!!!
παμε πολυ καλα!!!!!!!
παμε τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Παλιοκοριτσο σε φτανωωωω
το νου σου!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα είναι καλή μέρα!είμαι πλεόν 66,500!!!!!γιούπι!!!

----------


## mtsek85

αντε ειδες που γκρινιαζες?
μια χαρουλα τα πας...

----------


## granita_ed

ναι ευτυχως!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> σημερα στα 85,8!!!!!!!!
> 
> παμε καλα....!!!!!
> παμε πολυ καλα!!!!!!!
> παμε τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Παλιοκοριτσο σε φτανωωωω
> το νου σου!


πριτς!
82.1!
:P

----------


## penelope1985

-400 γρ
67!!!!!!

----------


## sanelaki

πηνελοπη μου τα πας πολυ καλα βλεπω!!! μπραβο!! εγω προχθες εφαγα λιγο παραπανω και πηρα 600 γρ και εχ8ες που δεν εφαγα πολυ εχασα τα 200. και πηγα και για τρεξιμο. δεν επρεπε να μου μεινουν...σνιφ. βεβαια ειμαι σε 2 μερες να αδιαθετησω και ελπιζω να ειναι αυτος ο λογος...

----------


## sanelaki

ααα!!μτσεκ συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα και στη μπαντ!! ειδα οτι το βραδυ ησουν 84,5 πριν περιοδο??? μπραβο!!! θα κατεβεις κι αλλο.. μπαντ μου μπραβο και σε σενα κοριτσαρα μου που ξεκολλησες επιτελους απο αυτο το ρημαδι το 84-83!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> πηνελοπη μου τα πας πολυ καλα βλεπω!!! μπραβο!! εγω προχθες εφαγα λιγο παραπανω και πηρα 600 γρ και εχ8ες που δεν εφαγα πολυ εχασα τα 200. και πηγα και για τρεξιμο. δεν επρεπε να μου μεινουν...σνιφ. βεβαια ειμαι σε 2 μερες να αδιαθετησω και ελπιζω να ειναι αυτος ο λογος...


ακριβως και εγω το ιδιο επαθα! πηρα 600 και εχασα 400. αν και χτεσ το βραδυ εφαγα σιζαρς... την τεταρτη το πρωι ημουν 66,8 οποτε πρεπει να ξανακατβω αμεσα... γιατι ειναι και την κυριακη το μεγαλο φαγοποτι...

----------


## sanelaki

για το φαγοποτι προβλεπω για μενα μεγαλη λιτοτητα και αποφυγη αυτου!!το δυσκολο θα ειναι το βραδυ της αναστασης που 8α ειμαι στον παπππου μου που λατρευει να με μπουκωνει!!χαχαχαχα..ισως πω οτι ποναει η κοιλια μου.. κατι τετοιο. 8ελω πολυ να πετυχω τον πρωτο στοχο!!θυμαμαι στην αρχη που πηγαινα για παντελονι σε ζaρα και berskha και εβαζα το 42 και το 44 και δεν μου εκαναν. και εχθες πηγα να δω τι παιζει ,ετσι απλα να δοκιμασω να δω τι εχω καταφερει και μπηκα σε 38!! και τοπ κουμπωσα κιολας. βεβαια ενιω8α οτι αν κατσω θα σκιστει (ηταν σφιχτο ακομα ) αλλα σε 2 κιλακια αντε 3 θα μου ειναι καλο!!!και τα παλια μου ρουχα ηταν ολα 36&38!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω τωρα πλεω στο 40 και το 38 μου ειναι τσιτα... πιστευει στα 64 να ειμαι οκ στο 38. Προς το παρον εχω βολευτει με 2 τζιν απο μαρκς εντ σπενσερ νουμερο 12. Εχουν τελεια εφαρμογη...

----------


## badgirl11

82-82.1

----------


## sanelaki

ax δηλαδη ειμαστε στα ιδια ε?? εγω περιμενω να χασ ωλιγο ακομα πριν παρω καινουριο παντελονι 38αρι..χιχιχιι

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ax δηλαδη ειμαστε στα ιδια ε?? εγω περιμενω να χασ ωλιγο ακομα πριν παρω καινουριο παντελονι 38αρι..χιχιχιι


ναι αλλα εσυ πρεπει να εισαι πιο ψηλη...

----------


## sanelaki

ειμαι 1,73. εσυ??

----------


## penelope1985

1.60

----------


## sanelaki

nai ομως σιγουρα εισαι πιο λιγα κιλα...

----------


## penelope1985

ναι αλλα εσυ εισαι ιδια κιλα με το υψος σου οποτε στην ουσια θα εχεις κατεβει απο το 25 σε ΔΜΣ

----------


## sanelaki

nai exv katebei.eimai h sto 23 h sto 24. den uymamai

----------


## penelope1985

οποτε εισαι οκ πια...αδυνατη. ενα εγω ειμαι ακομα υπερβαρη...

----------


## sanelaki

τι αδυνατη καλε? χαλια μαυρα ειμαι ακομα.και δεν με βλεπω και καλα...

----------


## penelope1985

ελα ρε συ μην υπερβαλεις... ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 





66.9 -100 γρ

----------


## badgirl11

allooooooo 82.5μετα απο βραδυνο γευμα εξω...

----------


## penelope1985

66.7 -200gr
χρονια πολλα! χριστος ανεστη!

----------


## BettyG

Χριστός Ανέστη!! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλες!

-1.500 (74 κιλά) επιτέλους !

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο ρε συ!

----------


## penelope1985

66,5 -200γρ
Τελεια! Περιμενα μετα το χτεσινο οργιο θερμιδων να ειναι παλι στα 67.

----------


## penelope1985

66,4 -100gr

----------


## Kate2

Γεια σας και Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά σε όλους!
56,5 Φτηνά τη γλιτώσαμε με την Πασχαλιάτικη κρεπάλη...

----------


## Constance

Τι κανετε παιδακια μου.Πωπω ειχα ενα τριμηνο να μπω και να γραψω.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι περασα μια δυσκολη φαση και δεν τηρησα τη διαιτα μου.Την εσπασα την ξαναρχησα, μετα ηρθε το πασχα, τωρα ομως τερμα τα ψεματα, τα χω παρει με τον εαυτο μου.Το καλο ειναι οτι αυτο το τριμηνο δεν πηρα παραπανω κιλα, παρεμεινα στα 82(ζυγίστικα σημερα μετα απο μια μερα αποτοξίνωσης), οποτε συνεχίζω απο κει που εμεινα.Ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα.

----------


## badgirl11

καλη επιστροφη στη διαιτα constance! μια απο τα ιδια, παρολαυτα εγραφα και τις κρεπαλες μου καθημερινα!
Τωρα εχω ενα στοιχηματακι μεχρι Κυριακη, πρεπει αλλο ενα κιλο να χασω!
Μετα ελπιζω ναχει κλεισει κ το στομαχι κ να τρωω λιγοτερο γιατι απο διαιτα αποκλειεται να ξανακανω...

82.3!
εμεινε 1 κιλο!

----------


## Constance

Badgirl μου σε θυμαμαι.Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα.Το στοιχημα το εχουμε βαλει λιγο πολυ ολοι, τωρα που ανοιξε ο καιρος.Μολις αρχισαν οι ζεστες και αλλαξε και η ωρα αρχισα να γκρινιαζω.Λεω ωχ παλι ερχεται καλοκαιρι κι εγω ακομα δεν εχω χασει τα κιλα που θελω.Κλασικη Constance. :Stick Out Tongue:  Τερμα θα το κερδισουμε το στοιχημα, θα εμψυχώνει η μια την αλλη. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

απο θεμα κιλων ολα καλα καλο μου...εφτασα τον κυριο στοχο μου!
οσο για τα υπολοιπα μπα δεν ειμαι σε μαχητικη φαση...ουτε καν ασχολουμαι πια...οσο βλεπω τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει εστω κ 100 γρ. δε θα ξανασχοληθω μεε το τι τρωω...
απλα θα τα γραφω να εχω επιγνωση του τι γινεται...
πονταρω στο οτι εχω μαθει πια τι πρεπει να κανω κ θα το κανω αβιαστα ή καθολου,,,

Καλη καθοδο Constance μου, κ γω σε θυμαμαι, χαιρομαι που γυρισες να μεγαλωνει η παρεα ξανα,
Πλεον εχω κ ιντερνετ στο νεο σπιτι κ απτη μερα που θα παντρευτω κ μετα θα ξερω οτι θα μπορω τα βραδακια να σας εμπιστευομαι τον πονο μου...
ετσι δε με φοβαμαι, θα χασω κ τα αλλα 10 κιλα χωρις κοπο...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> απο θεμα κιλων ολα καλα καλο μου...εφτασα τον κυριο στοχο μου!
> οσο για τα υπολοιπα μπα δεν ειμαι σε μαχητικη φαση...ουτε καν ασχολουμαι πια...οσο βλεπω τη ζυγαρια να πεφτει εστω κ 100 γρ. δε θα ξανασχοληθω μεε το τι τρωω...
> απλα θα τα γραφω να εχω επιγνωση του τι γινεται...
> πονταρω στο οτι εχω μαθει πια τι πρεπει να κανω κ θα το κανω αβιαστα ή καθολου,,,
> 
> Καλη καθοδο Constance μου, κ γω σε θυμαμαι, χαιρομαι που γυρισες να μεγαλωνει η παρεα ξανα,
> Πλεον εχω κ ιντερνετ στο νεο σπιτι κ απτη μερα που θα παντρευτω κ μετα θα ξερω οτι θα μπορω τα βραδακια να σας εμπιστευομαι τον πονο μου...
> ετσι δε με φοβαμαι, θα χασω κ τα αλλα 10 κιλα χωρις κοπο...


Καλη σκεψη εκανες.Δε χρειαζεται διαιτα.Κανεις απλα καλη διατροφη και θα το σωμα θα χανει κιλα χωρις κοπο οπως ειπες.Μπραβο που συνεχίζεις να προσπαθεις.Κι εγω κατι θεματα που ειχα εχουν λυθει και θα μπαινω στο φορουμ συχνα απο δω και περα.Θα τα λεμε.
Τωρα προσεξα την αποχη των περισσότερων αυτες τις μερες.Και ειναι λογικο.Mετα το Κυριακατικο τσιμπουσι γυρισα σπιτι και ηθελα να ανοιξει η γη να με καταπιει. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχ εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ που εγραφα τις γουρουνιες μου επι 2 μηνες...
σιγουρα καποιοι θα ειπαν μα τι γραφει αυτη αφου δε κανει προσπαθεια...
ομως ετσι το συνειδητοποιησα κ επανηλθα καπως πιο υγιεινα...
αποτελεσμα: στο γαμο μου θαμαι πιο αδυνατη απο,τι πριν 4 χρονια που με γνωρισε  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> χαχαχαχ εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ που εγραφα τις γουρουνιες μου επι 2 μηνες...
> σιγουρα καποιοι θα ειπαν μα τι γραφει αυτη αφου δε κανει προσπαθεια...
> ομως ετσι το συνειδητοποιησα κ επανηλθα καπως πιο υγιεινα...
> αποτελεσμα: στο γαμο μου θαμαι πιο αδυνατη απο,τι πριν 4 χρονια που με γνωρισε


Ειναι τελειο το συναισθημα το χω ξανανιωσει πριν 6 χρονια που τα χα καταφερει να φτασω τα 68.Θα εισαι κουκλα στο γαμο σου ειμαι σιγουρη. :Smile:  Οσο για τις γουρουνιες, θα τις γραψω κι εγω στανταρ.Ετσι για παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην.

Καλο βραδακι σε ολους.

----------


## badgirl11

αρχισε να κατεβαινεις μπας κ σε ακολουθησω...ειμαστε κ τα ιδια κιλα πια...
Καλη καθοδο κουκλα! ας τις γουρουνιες πισω κ κοιτα μπροστα...

----------


## penelope1985

-100 gr 66,3

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα καλημερα

σημερινο πρωινο ζυγισμα στα 86 αλλα καργα φαγωμενη απο χθες κ χωρις να εχω εενργηθει..... περιμενω σωστα αποτελεσματα την Κυριακη
απο σημερα ξανα προγραμμα, γιατι το καναμε χαααααλια τοσες μερες στις διακοπες!!!! και με το +1 ειμαι ικανοποιημενη! χιχι

----------


## mtsek85

παντως ενα ειναι σιγουρο... πρωτος στοχος 85 το Πασχα και πετυχε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

προχωραμε λοιπον στους επομενους!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

λοιπον λοιπον χθες αρχισα στα 142,3 και σημερα που ζυγιστηκα 140,7 -1,6 κιλό  :Big Grin: 
χαρηκα πολύ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Τωρα εχω ενα στοιχηματακι μεχρι Κυριακη, πρεπει αλλο ενα κιλο να χασω!
> Μετα ελπιζω ναχει κλεισει κ το στομαχι κ να τρωω λιγοτερο γιατι απο διαιτα αποκλειεται να ξανακανω...
> 
> 82.3!
> εμεινε 1 κιλο!


82.1

----------


## karamela_ed

γιατι αποκλειεται να ξανακανεις διαιτα?

----------


## badgirl11

γιατι εδω κ 2 μηνες "τσιναω" κ δεν θελω να κανω διαιτα με τιποτε!
οποτε εχω στοχο να παραμεινω στασιμη στα 80 ή να κατεβω (σιγουρα οχι να παχυνω)

Μπραβο για την απωλεια! καλη αρχη κ κατρακυλα!

----------


## BettyG

74 και σήμερα αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι, τις έκανα τις αταξίες μου οπότε πάλι καλά που δεν πήρα κιόλας...

----------


## penelope1985

Tελικα ο πυρετος εχει και τα καλα του:




-800 γρ 65.5

----------


## mtsek85

σημερινο πρωινο ζυγισμα στα 86,5

ε οκ, ενα κιλακι θα φυγει γρηγορα.....  :Smile: 

απο ποντυος παντως, με μια μετρηση που εκανα ειμαι παλι μειον!!!!!!! τελεια!
σωστα αποτελεσματα την Κυριακη!

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω σημερα ημουν +200 γραμμαρια
αλλα δεν με πειραζει γιατι ειναι να αδιαθετησω σημερα αυριο, οποτε ειναι λογικο

----------


## penelope1985

+200 gr λογικο περιμενω περιοδο απο ωρα σε ωρα

----------


## mtsek85

και σημερα στα 86......

εχω να παω 3 βδομαδες γυμναστηριο... λεω να αρχισω παλι κ σημερα... οπως επισης σκεφτομαι να παω να αγορασω καια θλητικό μαγιο και αλυσιδα για το ποδηλατο για να ειμαι ετοιμη!!!! την επομενη βδομαδα μαλλον ξεκιναω!

----------


## karamela_ed

Περαστικά σου Πηνελόπη 

λοιπόν κοριτσαρες το σημερινό ζύγισμα έδειξε -700 γρ αν και περιμενω να αδιαθετησω  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

81.7 κ με πολυ διαθεση να κατεβω κι αλλο!
σημερα ακουσα κ το θεικο "καλε αυτη εμεινε κοκκαλο" χαχαχαχχα
ε οχι κ κοκκαλο αλλα ναι ειμαι αγνωσριστη ρε γαμωτο κ δε το βλεπω κιολα!

Θεικο περιστατικο:
σε καταστημα με εσωρουχα μπηκα εντρομη να προλαβω να αγορασω τα νεα νυχτικα που μου αρεσαν (πεφτουν σαν τις μυγες εκει)
κ οταν τους ρωτουσα με αγωνια "εχει μεινει νουμερο για μενα" με κοιταξαν με απορια κ μου ειπαν...γιατι να μην εχει, φορας medium...εκει εμεινα κουφετο.
Πανε οι εποχες του XXL κοριτσια, ανεπιστρεπτη ελπιζω!
Αφηστε που πηρα θεικα εσωρουχα θεικα! εχει φτιαξει τοσο η διαθεση μου...παροτι δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιησει ακομα, παροτι κ τα νεα παντελονια ολο μου φαρδαινουν...τι να πεις!

----------


## karamela_ed

ΜΠΡΑΑΑΒΟ 
φανταζομαι ποσο χαρουμενη θα νιωθεις  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

πραγματικα μπραβο σου!

----------


## grin

έτσι μπράβο, τα καλά να διαδίδονται να παίρνουμε και μεις κουράγιο!!

κανε κουράααααγιο γιατί, είναι κατηφόοορα μπροστάααα κι είναι μεγάλη!! ό,τι να ναι..που τη θυμήθηκα τη Μαραγκόζη....

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 81.7 κ με πολυ διαθεση να κατεβω κι αλλο!
> σημερα ακουσα κ το θεικο "καλε αυτη εμεινε κοκκαλο" χαχαχαχχα
> ε οχι κ κοκκαλο αλλα ναι ειμαι αγνωσριστη ρε γαμωτο κ δε το βλεπω κιολα!
> 
> Θεικο περιστατικο:
> σε καταστημα με εσωρουχα μπηκα εντρομη να προλαβω να αγορασω τα νεα νυχτικα που μου αρεσαν (πεφτουν σαν τις μυγες εκει)
> κ οταν τους ρωτουσα με αγωνια "εχει μεινει νουμερο για μενα" με κοιταξαν με απορια κ μου ειπαν...γιατι να μην εχει, φορας medium...εκει εμεινα κουφετο.
> Πανε οι εποχες του XXL κοριτσια, ανεπιστρεπτη ελπιζω!
> Αφηστε που πηρα θεικα εσωρουχα θεικα! εχει φτιαξει τοσο η διαθεση μου...παροτι δεν το εχω συνειδητοποιησει ακομα, παροτι κ τα νεα παντελονια ολο μου φαρδαινουν...τι να πεις!


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!συνεχισε ετσι κ θα δεις οτι ολη σου η προσπαθεια θα σε ανταμείψει!

----------


## penelope1985

-200 gr 65.5 kg

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπράβο κοριτσάρες, έτσι μια χαρα όλες!

Μπράβο κακό κορίτσι, έλα πάρε τα πάνω σου, αισιοδοξία χρειάζεται και θα τα καταφέρεις σίγουρα!

----------


## badgirl11

αντε να δουμε μπας κ καταφερω να κανω καμια διαιτα βρε Λιλυ!

83.2 σημερα μετα τις κρεπαλες τις χθεσινες  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lily_ed

Μπα κατακράτηση είναι, το αλκοόλ , αφυδατώνει και ο οργανισμός αντιδρά έτσι, 
κατακρατώντας ότι υγρό του δίνουμε. Αύριο θα είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## karamela_ed

-400 gr απο χθες και χαρηκα γιατι χθες αδιαθετησα και παρολα αυτα εχασα  :Big Grin: 

badgirl έχει δικιο η Lily αυριο θα εισαι κομπλε, μην στεναχωριεσαι  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

-400gr αλλα περιμενα περισσοτερα.ισως φταει που ηπια 12 ποτηρια νερο κ 2 πρασινα τσαγια ή που το τελευταιο το εφαγα αργα κ ας ηταν μονο μια σαλατα.δε ξερω τι να πω.Ηθελα τοσο πολυ να μαι 65,5 αυριο ρε γμτ.

----------


## karamela_ed

μα -400 πιστευω ειναι πολυ καλα

για να μην πω τελεια

το νερο κανει πολυ καλο κανει να φευγουν οι τοξινες απο τον οργανισμο μας

με ποσο θα ησουν ικανοποιημένη?

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by semie_
> -400gr αλλα περιμενα περισσοτερα.ισως φταει που ηπια 12 ποτηρια νερο κ 2 πρασινα τσαγια ή που το τελευταιο το εφαγα αργα κ ας ηταν μονο μια σαλατα.δε ξερω τι να πω.Ηθελα τοσο πολυ να μαι 65,5 αυριο ρε γμτ.







Μμμμμ! Και εγω την Τριτη ημουν 66,3 και την Τεταρτη ημουν 65,5. Θα σου πω τι εκανα... Καποιος με κολλησε αμυγδαλιτιδα και ειχα 39 πυρετο ολη μερα... Αυτα ειναι! Πως αλλιως μπορεις να πεσεις ενα κιλο σε μια μερα?

----------


## granita_ed

μα δεν ειναι μια μέρα!είναι 5 μέρες!κ ειλικρινά δεν έχω κανει καμία αταξια!τουλαχιστον κατέβηκα σε λίπος κατι είναι κ αυτο!πιο πολυ δε μ ενοχλουν τα κιλά αλλά το φούσκωματακι που νοιωθω.

----------


## karamela_ed

μηπως ειναι να αδιαθετησεις?

----------


## granita_ed

οχι το σκέφτηκα κ αυτο αλλα αργεί ακομα!βασικα πινω απ τις 15 μαρτίου που αρχισα παρα πολύ νερο και ενω ξυπναω κ νοιωθω ωραια μετα αρχίζω και νοιώθω σαν μπαλόνι!

----------


## karamela_ed

για καποιον λογο εχεις κατακρατηση λογικά.
μηπως τρως κατι που σε πειραζει?
Πριν κατι ειπες για πρασινο τσαι, μηπως αυτο σε πρηζει? γιατι κι εμενα με πρηζει πιο παλια που ειχα πιει

----------


## granita_ed

δε μπορω να πω οτι φουσκωνω απ το τσαι ,πιο πολυ φουσκώνω με το που πιω πανω απο 3-4 ποτήρια νερό,οποτε καταλήγω να γυρνάω το απογευμα απ τη δουλεια με μια κοιλιά τούρλα!πίνω τη μέρα τουλάχιστον 8 ποτήρια παντως ελπιζω να με βοηθήσει εστω μελλοντικα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> -400 gr απο χθες και χαρηκα γιατι χθες αδιαθετησα και παρολα αυτα εχασα 
> 
> badgirl έχει δικιο η Lily αυριο θα εισαι κομπλε, μην στεναχωριεσαι


παιδδια δν ειδατε ομως κ τι εφαγα στις 1 το βραδυ χεχε
ισως κ να μην ειμαι μια χαρα αυριο...αλλα δε θα σκασω κιολα,
αφησττε που δε μπορουσα το βραδυ να κοιμηθω απτο φαγητο κ μου εγινε μαθημα!
επισης με "αηδιασα" κ αρχισα διααιτα! ειχα πολυ καιρο να νιωσω θετικη απεναντι στην ιδεα διαιτα...για να δουμε!

----------


## badgirl11

φυσικα κ βοηθα το νερο, ελαττωσε το αλατι στο φαγητο σου ή βαλε υποκαταστατο αλατος...
το νερο πρεπει να ειναι αφθονο, αυτο που σου προκαλει κατακρατηση του νερου πρεπει να ελαττωθει.

----------


## granita_ed

δε τρωω αλατι σχεδον καθολου παρα μονο στο αυγο.κ αυγο τρωω 3 φορες τη βδομαδα το πολυ.στη σαλατα δε βαζω και ολα μου τα κρεατα τα κανω πανω στην πλακα χωρις λαδι η τπτ αλλο απλα τα πεταω πανω κ ειναι ετοιμα!

----------


## granita_ed

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν αλλαξα κατι στη διατροφη μου,αντε να φαγα ενα γιαουρτι που δεν ειχα ξαναφαει.τπτ αλλο!ολα τ αλλα ειναι ακριβως οτι κ με πριν

----------


## penelope1985

μερικες φορες ο οργανισμος κολλαει για δικους του λογους και μετα κατεβαινει ενα ωραιο πρωινο κατακορυφα το βαρος

----------


## TETH

Semie μου να ξερεις οτι παντα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα!
Ειμαι σχεδον 20 ημερες στα ιδια κιλα κολλημενη λογω κατακρατησης υγρων.
Το καλο ειναι οτι χανω λιπος..το κακο ειναι οτι η ζυγαρια δεν με βοηθαει να 
παρω τα πανω μου.
Αυτο με το νερο παντως βοηθαει.

----------


## badgirl11

συμφωνω με την πηνελοπη, α και σεμι μου, ο οργανισμος συνηθιζει...αλλαξε λιγο τροφες...μη τρως ολο τα ιδια εννοω, σοκαρε τον.
αααααααα να ρωτησω σε παρακαλω, μενδιαφερει για το νεο σπιτι, αυτη η πλακα που μαγειρευεις κρεατικα ειναι καλη? τι παιζει? γιατι τρωει πολλα κρεατικα ο δικος μου κ δε θελω ναναι βαρυα...

----------


## granita_ed

μακαρι γιατι πραγματικα δεν εχω φαει τπτ απ ολα αυτα που θα θελα να φαω!κριμα ειναι να κολλησω χωρις να το χω ευχαριστηθει τουλαχιστον!χιχιχι

----------


## badgirl11

α προσεξε ε γιατι σε αντιστοιχες φασεις που τσαντιζομαι τρωω ο,τι βλακεια δεν ετρωγα ολο το καιρο κ την επομενη ξαφνικα μου φευγει το πρηξιμο κ βλεπω -1 κιλο κ μετ ατραβαω τα μαλλια μου που εφαγα βλακειες κ δεν εχασα παραπανω...
εν ολιγοις υπομονη...

----------


## granita_ed

κρατιεμαι κρατιεμαι ακομα!

----------


## penelope1985

65,2 -300gr

----------


## sanelaki

shmera 71.2!!απο 72.9

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> shmera 71.2!!απο 72.9



 :Big Grin: 
Μπρααααβο, ειδες που στεναχωριόσουν?


εγώ σήμερα δεν εχασα ουτε πήρα τιποτα, αλλα δεν με πειραζει καθόλου γιατι ειναι 3 μερα περιόδου  :Wink:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by semie_
> δε μπορω να πω οτι φουσκωνω απ το τσαι ,πιο πολυ φουσκώνω με το που πιω πανω απο 3-4 ποτήρια νερό,οποτε καταλήγω να γυρνάω το απογευμα απ τη δουλεια με μια κοιλιά τούρλα!πίνω τη μέρα τουλάχιστον 8 ποτήρια παντως ελπιζω να με βοηθήσει εστω μελλοντικα!


το νερό βοηθάει πολύ και να φυγει η κυτταρίτιδα  :Wink:

----------


## sanelaki

ναι ναι ναι!!! καταχαρηκα ειχα κολλησει ενα μηνα και δεν ελεγα να κατεβω...

----------


## karamela_ed

να δεις θα πετυχεις και τον στοχο σου τελος Απρίλη κατω απο 70  :Wink:

----------


## sanelaki

αχ το πιστευω τωρα!!!ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το πιστευω!!

----------


## penelope1985

Sanelaki αρχισαμε στα ιδια και παμε για τα ιδια. Καλη μας επιτυχια!

----------


## sanelaki

ναι ναι!!καλη επιτυχια σε ολες!!αντε και σε φτανω.. χιχι

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Sanelaki αρχισαμε στα ιδια και παμε για τα ιδια. Καλη μας επιτυχια!


γιατι δεν βαζεις τικερακι να βλεπουμε τι κανεις? :P

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> συμφωνω με την πηνελοπη, α και σεμι μου, ο οργανισμος συνηθιζει...αλλαξε λιγο τροφες...μη τρως ολο τα ιδια εννοω, σοκαρε τον.
> αααααααα να ρωτησω σε παρακαλω, μενδιαφερει για το νεο σπιτι, αυτη η πλακα που μαγειρευεις κρεατικα ειναι καλη? τι παιζει? γιατι τρωει πολλα κρεατικα ο δικος μου κ δε θελω ναναι βαρυα...


συγγνωμη που αργησα να σου απαντήσω!ναι εμενα μου αρεσει παρα πολυ απλα δεν ειναι να μαγειρεψεις αρνι πχ!χιχιχι ειναι για φιλετο κοτοπουλο στήθος πχ, για κανα ψάρι κ τετοια!δεν θελει ουτε λαδι ουτε τπτ κ δε δεκα λεπτα εισαι ετοιμη!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Sanelaki αρχισαμε στα ιδια και παμε για τα ιδια. Καλη μας επιτυχια!
> 
> 
> γιατι δεν βαζεις τικερακι να βλεπουμε τι κανεις? :P






Ιδου!

----------


## penelope1985

64.9 -300 gr

----------


## Kate2

Επιτέλους 55,9 μετά πό μία μικρή ανάταση από τα 56,1 πριν το Πάσχα στα 57,4 την Τετάρτη του Πάσχα.

----------


## granita_ed

-400γρ.αρα 66

----------


## Constance

Λοιπον σημερα ζυγιστικα με την ελπιδα να εχω φτασει τα 81.Ομως ειμαι ακομα 82.Μαλλον πληρωνω την καρυδοπιτα την προχθεσινη.Δεν πειραζει, θα συνεχισουμε την προσπαθεια.

----------


## granita_ed

δε πειραζει!Κ εγω νοιωθω οτι κολλησα αλλα τι να κανουμε!

----------


## Constance

Ετσι νομιζω κι εγω γιατι κατα τα αλλα δεν εκτροχιαστηκα.Μετα δηλαδη την Κυριακη του Πασχα το μονο παραπανω πραγμα που εφαγα ηταν η καρυδοπιτα.Παρολαυτα τα κιλα παρεμειναν σταθερα.Αφου δεν ανεβηκαν ομως καλα ειμαστε.:P

----------


## granita_ed

ασε ειμαι τοσο ανυπομονη!ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ!

----------


## Constance

Eχει ανοιξει ο καιρος κι εχουμε ψιλοφρικαρει ολοι.Εγω μολις ειδα οτι ο κοσμος εξω φοραει κοντομανικα εκνευριστηκα.Λεω οχι ρε γμτ ηρθε το καλοκαιρι κιολας?:P

----------


## granita_ed

βασικα εμενα με προβληματιζει το οτι μου φαινεται περναει ο καιρος και δεν προλαβαινω.βεβαια δεν εχω κλεισει ακομα ουτε μηνα διαιτας αλλα ειμαι ανυπομονη σαν χαρακτηρας και δεν κρατιεμαι!

----------


## karamela_ed

- 1 κιλο σημερα γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι
είμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, αυριο ολοκληρωνεται η πρωτη εβδομαδα διατροφής

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο καραμελιτσα μου!αντε κ οσο πιο χαμηλά γίνεται!!!

----------


## mtsek85

στα ιδια κιλα και σημερα.... δε πειραζει... περιμενω την Κυριακη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Σε ευχαριστώ σεμι μου


μτσεκ ποσες μερες εχεις κολλήσει?

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο Καραμέλα!!

Κι εγώ - 800γρμ. σήμερα! (73.200)

----------


## MKEH78

αυτό δεν θα το κάνεις ποτέ.....
πάντα πρωί και χωρίς πολλά πολλά ρούχα...
ξανατσεκαρέτο το πρωί και θα δείς ότι είσαι μιά χαρά....

----------


## penelope1985

+100 γρ 65 στρογγυλα.

Ρε παιδια μην ζυγιζεστε βραδυ. Και αν το κανετε μην περιμενετε να ειστε ιδια κιλα με το πρωι που δεν εχετε ουτε νερο στο στομαχι σας και το εντερο σας ειναι αδειο...

----------


## Kate2

-100 σήμερα 55,8.
penou, αν ήπιες κανα νεράκι και δεν πήγες τουαλέτα δεν θα αυξηθεί το βάρος σου?  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια ποσο λίπος πρεπει να χανουμε το μήνα?

----------


## Kate2

για λίπος δεν ξέρω αλλά λένε ότι για να χάνεις ασφαλώς με όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο λίπος πρέπει να χάνεις αργά. Το 10% του βάρους σου ανά μήνα? Αν το θυμάμαο καλά. Εσύ πάντως semie αγχώνεσαι πολύ και άδικα. Σωστά δίαβασα ότι αυτή τη βδομάδα ήθελες να είσαι στα 55? δηλαδή 9 κιλά μείον ή λάθος κατάλαβα?

----------


## granita_ed

καταλαθος εγραψα 55 αντι για 65!χιχιχιχιχι

----------


## granita_ed

γενικά ειμαι ανυπόμονη!απλα επειδη εκανα λιπομέτρηση μετά απο ενα μήνα σχεδόν και μου εβγαλε απο 27% που ήμουν ειμαι 23.5% και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν είναι καλα.α -200γρ σήμερα.

----------


## Kate2

Είπα κι εγώ 9 κιλά σε μια βδομαδα? 
Νομίζω ότι από τη στιγμή που χάνεις βάρος με διατροφή και σταδιακά όχι απότομα και κάνεις και λίγο άσκηση δεν έχεις λόγο να ανησυχείς. Αλλά δεν το βλέπεις και με κανα διαιτολόγο?

----------


## granita_ed

9 κιλα σε μια βδομαδα φανταζεσαι??τρελλη θα μουν!!οχι δεν έχω λεφτά να δώσω τωρα δυστυχώς και επειδη παλια πηγα εχω ενα σωρο διαιτες και ξερω πανω κατω τι να κανω.απλα το ποσοστο λιπους με ανησυχει δε ξερω αν τα πηγα καλα.αν ξερεις κανεις ας δώσει μια βοήθεια ποιο ειναι το νορμαλ ποσοστο να χανουμε το μήνα!!

----------


## Kate2

πού την έκανες την λιπομέτρηση? δεν πήγες σε διαιτολόγο?

----------


## granita_ed

ενας φιλος μου τα χει με μια κοπελα που ειναι διαιτολογος και πηγαμε απο κει σημερα το πρωι και με την ευκαιρια της λεω να κανω λιπομετρηση δεν εχω φαει τπτ κλπ κ μου πε ναι αμε.αλλα δεν ήθελα να πω οτι κανω διαιτα.ντραπηκα κ που ανεβηκα πανω να σου πω την αληθεια οποτε δεν ηθελα να την ρωτησω "πως με βρισκει"

----------


## Kate2

ʼντε βρε, 'ησουν στην πηγή και δεν ήπιες νερό...

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> ʼντε βρε, ήσουν στην πηγή και δεν ήπιες νερό...

----------


## granita_ed

ντραπηκα οχι τπτ αλλο αυτη ειναι και στυλακι!φαντασου να μου λεγε τπτ πω πω ποσο λιπος εχεις κ τετοια?αχ...πολυ στεναχωρήθηκα!

----------


## Kate2

Να συνεχίσεις το ίδιο δυναμικά και να μην σταματήσεις την προσπάθεια. Θα δεις που σε λίγες μέρες ξαφνικά η ζυγαριά θα πέσει απότομα και αρκετά. Ξέρεις το σώμα μας δεν είναι ρολόι κα΄θε 60 λεπτά να προχωράει μά ώρα. Έχει άλλους ρυθμούς που επηρεάζονται από διάφορους παράγοντες... Προχώρησε και θα με θυμηθείς...

----------


## granita_ed

Συμφωνώ και εγω!μπορει για καποιο λογο να εχεις κατακράτηση ή να μην εχεις κανει "αταξια" αλλα παρολ αυτα να μην δειχνει πτωση!υπομονή και μην ανησυχείς σιγουρα θα δείξει μειον η ζυγαρια!

----------


## penelope1985

Σεμι και εγω σε εναμισο μηνα ειμαι μειον 6,8% στο λιπος

----------


## granita_ed

αρα κατέβηκα λίγο ε?γμτ κ νομιζα οτι τα πηγα καλα.. :-(

----------


## karamela_ed

-400 σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Σεμι και εγω σε εναμισο μηνα ειμαι μειον 6,8% στο λιπος


oxi re sy super eisai

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω δεν εχω μετρησει το λιπος μου
πού το μετρανε?

----------


## granita_ed

σε διαιτολογο η υπαρχουν κ ζυγαριες με λιπομετρητη αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως οπως οι επαγγελματικες νομιζω

----------


## penelope1985

παντως η δικια μ ζυγαρια μετραει κιλα λιπους...

----------


## karamela_ed

ευχαριστω πολύ η δικια μου δεν μου μετρησε λιπος, τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα

Μπορεί στο μελλον να παρω δικη μου ζυγαριά γιατι τωρα εχω την απλη ψηφιακη

----------


## granita_ed

αν θες της το ζητας καλο ειναι για να ξέρεις ποσο λιπος χανεις!μπορει πχ να μην χασεις πολλα κιλα μια βδομαδα αλλα λίπος και αυτο ειναι καλύτερο

----------


## penelope1985

64.6 -400

----------


## MKEH78

μπράβο κοριτσάκι μου..........

----------


## penelope1985

σ'ευχαριστω αλλα εχω περασει σε μια φαση πλεον π δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα κιλα αλλα το σωμα. Η ζυγαρια κατεβαινει και το σωμα δν αλλαζει... αυτο ειναι το προβλημα...

----------


## MKEH78

Αυτή τη φάση είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα την περάσω και εγώ?? 
Κάνεις γυμναστική ή όχι? 
Μήπως φταίει αυτό?

----------


## penelope1985

καθημερινα εδω και 3 μηνες...

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα - 300γρ αρα αν μετρησω και τα σημερινά ειμαι πλεον 65.500!!!!!αχ ξυπνησα με τρομερο φουσκωμα σημερα κ ας εκανα κατα γραμμα τη διαιτα χτες!

----------


## Kate2

-300, 55,5 σήμερα! Καλά πάμε!

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by semie_
> σήμερα - 300γρ αρα αν μετρησω και τα σημερινά ειμαι πλεον 65.500!!!!!αχ ξυπνησα με τρομερο φουσκωμα σημερα κ ας εκανα κατα γραμμα τη διαιτα χτες!


semie μου λαχανικά και φρούτα τρώς?

----------


## granita_ed

καθε μερα τρωω 2 φρούτα η και 3.σαλατα προσπαθώ μερα παρα μέρα γιατι δυσκολο να ψωνιζω τοσο συχνα λαχανικα δυστυχως λόγω δουλειας.σε 5 μερες περιμενω περιοδο ισως για αυτο φουσκωσα

----------


## mtsek85

χθεσινο βραδυνο ζυγισμα στα 85,2!!!!!!! τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σημερα το πρωι δεν προλαβα να τσεκαρω... οταν γυρισω σπιτι βλεπουμε....

----------


## fotoka

σήμερα το πρωί 74,7 μόνο που δεν έβαλα τα κλάματα απο την χαρά μου.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σαν την Πηνελόπη κι εγώ - 400

Σήμερα βλέπω ειναι η ημέρα που όλες εχουμε χασει ΜΠΡΑΑΒΟ ΜΑΣ*

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by semie_
> σήμερα - 300γρ αρα αν μετρησω και τα σημερινά ειμαι πλεον 65.500!!!!!αχ ξυπνησα με τρομερο φουσκωμα σημερα κ ας εκανα κατα γραμμα τη διαιτα χτες!



τουαλέτα εχεις πάει?

----------


## giota28

Να τα γραψω και εδω τα δικα μου

Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6
Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3
Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 

ελπιζω σχετικα συντομα να δω το 64 , καλη συνεχεια να εχετε ολες σας....

----------


## BettyG

Έχασα ακόμη 200γρ. το στρογγύλεψα το κιλάκι (73) !!

Όλες μια χαρά τα παμε κορίτσια, σούπερ η ομαδα!

----------


## MKEH78

μπράβοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια.

----------


## mtsek85

ειναι λιγο περιεργο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα...
δλδ....
προχθες πχ ημουν στα 85,2 κιλα.... χθες στα 86,7... και σημερα 86..... γιατι καθε μερα αλλαζει??? ουφ...

----------


## penelope1985

φυσικα και καθε μερα αλλαζει απλα βλεπεις την ταση αν ειναι ανοδικη η καθοδικη...

----------


## mtsek85

εμενα... μια ειναι πανω.. και μια κατω...
μπερδευτικα!!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## giota28

> _Originally posted by giota28_
> 
> 
> Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6
> 
> Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3
> 
> Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 
> 
> ...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by fotoka_
> σήμερα το πρωί 74,7 μόνο που δεν έβαλα τα κλάματα απο την χαρά μου.


μπραβο! μπραβο κ στη μπετυ κ σε ολες!
αντε ετσι ναχουμε ευχαριστα μηπως δουμε κ μεις 7, η θετικη ενεργεια κ σταση ζωης επηρεαζουν τη ζυγαρια τοσο δραστικα? xexexe γιατι απο διαιτα δε με κοβω!

81.9 κ σημερα, με το καλο να δεις 3 φοφοκα!

----------


## Kate2

+100, 55,6 Οι υδατάνθρακες δεν πήγαν πολύ καλά.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> +100, 55,6 Οι υδατάνθρακες δεν πήγαν πολύ καλά.


κανεις την κυκλικη????α βρηκες τελικα απο που αλλαζει η οχι?

----------


## Kate2

ναι την κάνω από το Σάββατο. 
Δεν γίνεται στο δικό μου με τίποτα. όταν γραφω 55,5 βγαίνουν γράνμματα, όχι τι τίκερ.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εμενα... μια ειναι πανω.. και μια κατω...
> μπερδευτικα!!!!



ακομα και σκαμπανεβασματα να εχεις φαινεται αν η πτωση ειναι ανοδικη η καθοδικη. Στην σελιδα του τικερ δεν εχεις σχεδιαγραμμα βαρους?

----------


## granita_ed

και εχεις χασει τπτ?
οσο για το τικερ θες να μου πεις τι ακριβως κανεις μηπως καταλαβω που κολλαει το θεμα?

----------


## mtsek85

βασικα σας εχασα καπου... αλλα δε πειραζει..  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by semie_
> σήμερα - 300γρ αρα αν μετρησω και τα σημερινά ειμαι πλεον 65.500!!!!!αχ ξυπνησα με τρομερο φουσκωμα σημερα κ ας εκανα κατα γραμμα τη διαιτα χτες!
> 
> 
> ...


τωρα το ειδα σορρυ!η αληθεια ειναι οτι παω καθε 2 με 3 μερες αλλα δε ξερω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω!παντως περιμενω και περιοδο τελικα οποτε ισως ειναι για αυτο..!

----------


## pennou

ξεκινησα απο 73,8 την επομενη μερα πηγα 72,9 για τεσσερις μερες εμεινα σταθερη εκει(επαιρνα και αντιβιωση δεν ξερω αν λεει κατι) και προχθες εφαγα γλυκα και τετοια και την επομενη μερα(χθες δλδ) ημουν 72,2 700γρ μειον δλδ....και σημερα 72,7 παλι...
περιμενω και περιοδο ομως την αλλη βδομαδα και συνηθως πριζομαι ολη οποτε βλεπουμε...

----------


## karamela_ed

Εγω σημερα ημουν +400 αλλα δεν πειραζει, μαλλον παιζει ρολο και η ψυχολογια γιατι χθες δεν ημουν καθόλου καλα  :Frown:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by semie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το βράδυ λίγο πριν κοιμηθείς φαει 1 ακτινίδιο, εμενα με πιανει.
Αλλά όταν ετρωγα την υπολοιπη ημερα όχι μονο το βραδυ, ποιος ξερει τι γινεται με τον οργανισμο μας.

----------


## granita_ed

αυτο με την ψυχολογια το παθαινω κ εγω αλλα μετα τσουπ γινεται ενα μαγικο και ξαναπεφτει η ζυγαρια κ ολα καλα!οποτε μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## karamela_ed

ναι και εμενα ετσι ειναι γι'αυτο και δεν στεναχωριεμαι γιατι αυριο μπορει να ειμαι και 1 κιλο κατω επειδη σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

καλα εγω με τπτ!!!!!περιμενω περιοδο κ ειμαι σαν εγκυος :-(

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by semie_
> καλα εγω με τπτ!!!!!περιμενω περιοδο κ ειμαι σαν εγκυος :-(


αντε μαζι παμε...

----------


## granita_ed

οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα τοσες μερες δεν πεινουσα και σημερα θελω να φαω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by semie_
> οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα τοσες μερες δεν πεινουσα και σημερα θελω να φαω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!


hahhah και εγω κοριτσια σημερα αδιαθετησα και θελω να φαω το ψυγειο ..κραταμε γερα ομως ε

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by semie_
> και εχεις χασει τπτ?
> οσο για το τικερ θες να μου πεις τι ακριβως κανεις μηπως καταλαβω που κολλαει το θεμα?


Ναι έχω χάσει αρκετά. Ξεκίνησα με 57,4 και είμαι 55,6 και το Σάββατο κλέινω βδομάδα. Εμένα μου πήγε αυτή η δίαιτα. Και άντρας μου περισσότερο από 2 κιλά έχει χασει ήδη -την κάνουμε μαζί. 
με το τίκερ κανω ακριβώς αυτά: Πίνακας ελέγχου--> Επεξεργασία προφίλ--> αλλάζω το 56 σε 55,6 και πατάω καταχώρηση και ξαναπάω στα μηνύμετά μου και δεν βγάζει τίκερ στο κάτω έρος παρά μόνο γράμματα. Αυτά! Μόνο στρογγυλούς αριθμούς μου επιτρέπει να βάζω.  :Frown:

----------


## MKEH78

δοκίμασε να βάλεις τελεία αντί για κώμα . , έχει διαφορά
55.600 όχι 55,600

και εγώ σήμερα αδιαθέτησα

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> δοκίμασε να βάλεις τελεία αντί για κώμα . , έχει διαφορά
> 55.600 όχι 55,600
> 
> και εγώ σήμερα αδιαθέτησα


ναι οντως ισως παιζει ρολο η τελεια.

αχ κοριτσια εγω παντως εχω φαει παρα πολύ σήμερα!πρωτη μερα που νομιζω οτι πραγματικα χαλασα τη διαιτα και ειμαι πολύ στεναχωρημενη.ασε που τζαμπα ο στόχος.οχι 65 ουτε 67 δεν θ μαι την Κυριακη. :-(

----------


## penelope1985

64.6 ακριβως στα ιδια και σημερα

----------


## giota28

> _Originally posted by giota28_
> 
> 
> Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6
> 
> Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3
> 
> Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kate2

Καλημέρα! Στα ίδια σήμερα 55,6. Λίγο με την τουαλέτα έχω θέμα όμως τις τελευταίες ημέρες. Αντε να δούμε...
Τελικά κορίτσια είχατε δίκιο. Το κόμμα χαλούσε την δουλειά στο τικεράκι μου. Thanks!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαι εγω μεχρι να το καταλαβω περασαν μερες

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> Τελικά κορίτσια είχατε δίκιο. Το κόμμα χαλούσε την δουλειά στο τικεράκι μου. Thanks!



ολε ολε ολε!

----------


## Kate2

semie, lipotox συνεχίζεις? πόσα κιλά έχασες με αυτό?

----------


## karamela_ed

*εγω σήμερα -500 απο χθες αλλα -100 απο προχθες, σημερα το μεσημερι θα συναντηθω και με την διαιτολόγο μου*

----------


## pennou

και γω -400 σημερα απο χθες....

----------


## Constance

Πηρα μπρος επιτελους!Λοιπον χθες απο 82, εδειξε 81.9 και σημερα 81.8.Νιωθω σουπερ και μου δινει ορεξη να συνεχισω αυτο! :Smile:

----------


## giota28

> _Originally posted by giota28_
> 
> 
> Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6
> 
> Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3
> 
> Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 
> 
> ...

----------


## penelope1985

Χτες ειχα κοσμο στο σπιτι και μαμηθηκαμε στο φαι: 
+800 γρ
Παρε να'χεις!

----------


## giota28

Ελα δεν πειραζει, προσεξε σημερα και αυριο θα εχουν εξαφανιστει..

----------


## pennou

ρε γαμωτο παλι σημερα +400....
δε θα χασω ποτε...ειναι αραγε κατακρατηση που περιμενω περιοδο στις 22?
η απλα κατι δεν κανω σωστα?

----------


## karamela_ed

*-100 σήμερα, περίμενα βεβαια λιγο πιο πολύ αλλα απο το τιποτα*

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> ρε γαμωτο παλι σημερα +400....
> δε θα χασω ποτε...ειναι αραγε κατακρατηση που περιμενω περιοδο στις 22?
> η απλα κατι δεν κανω σωστα?


*Τί διατροφή ακολουθείς?*

----------


## Danai20

Pennou

Εμένα η διαιτολόγος μου έλεγε ότι η μόνη αξιόπιστη μέθοδος για να βλέπεις αν έχασες λίπος είναι τα ρούχα. Και πραγματικά όταν άρχισα να το κάνω ήταν σα να καθάρισε το μυαλό μου. Γιατί η ζυγαριά μπορεί να δείχνει ότι έχασες νερό ή ακόμα χειρότερα μυς που ζυγίζουν περισσότερο αλλά είναι ότι χειρότερο για την εικόνα του σώματος. 

Πάρε λοιπόν ένα παντελόνι από την αδύνατη περίοδο και ένα από τη μεσαία σου και προσπάθησε σιγά σιγά να μπεις σε αυτά. 
Εγώ είχα ένα των 70+ κιλών και ένα των 50+ κιλών. Και μη στεναχωριέσαι, θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## pennou

αχ ευχαριστω δαναη μου...ξερεις τι ομως δεν κραταω θερμιδες και νομιζω απο ενα γρηγορο check που κανα οτι εγω φταιω γιατι πρεπει να παιρνω οσες χρειαζεται για να παραμεινω αντι να χασω...οποτε απο σημερα θερμιδομετρητη και θα δουμε....

----------


## Constance

pennou νομιζω εχει πιο πολυ να κανει με το οτι περιμενεις περιοδο.Εκεινες οι μερες ειναι οτι να ναι παντα.Αυτο που σου λεει η Δαναη ειναι σωστο, αν ομως θες οπωσδηποτε να ζυγιστεις καντο μολις δεν εισαι πλεον αδιαθετη.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> pennou νομιζω εχει πιο πολυ να κανει με το οτι περιμενεις περιοδο.Εκεινες οι μερες ειναι οτι να ναι παντα.Αυτο που σου λεει η Δαναη ειναι σωστο, αν ομως θες οπωσδηποτε να ζυγιστεις καντο μολις δεν εισαι πλεον αδιαθετη.




αχ αχ αχ Constance μου....αφου ξερεις οτι και παλι θα ζυγιστω αυριο...μακαρι να ναι αυτο...δεν θα τα παρατησω απλα θα δω μερικες μερες πως θα παει αν μετραω θερμιδες

----------


## karamela_ed

ποια η γνωμη σας η κακη ψυχολογια και τα νευρα παιζουν ρολο στο να μην χανουμε κιλα και ας ειμαστε συνεπεις?

Βλεπω τις τελευταιες ημερες που δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα, οτι δεν χανω οσο πριν 4 ημερες

----------


## Constance

Μωρε ναι κι εγω αυτο κανω, αλλα πρεπει αν τυχον η ζυγαρια δε δειχνει απωλεια να εισαι σε θεση να πεις οκ δεν εγινε τιποτα συνεχιζω.Πραγμα που στο παρελθον δε το πετυχαινα παντα.Τωρα οσο αφορα τις θερμιδες ουτε εγω μετραω ακριβως, παντα στο περιπου κοιταω να μην ξεφυγω και ακολουθω πιο πολυ τις συμβουλες διαιτολογου.Γιατι και αυτη η κατασταση με ζυγισματα προσθεσεις κλπ με κουραζει.

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια τελικα δεν εφτασα τον στοχο μου!ειμαι 65,300..αλλα ενταξει δε πτοουμαι για 300γρ. εκλεισα 29 μερες (εξαιρω 3 μερες του Πασχα που εφαγα κανονικα) και νομιζω τα πηγα καλα!ηταν να ζυγιστω αυριο αλλα επειδη θα λειπω μαλλον ειπα να το κανω απο σημερα!!

αυτα!επομενος στοχος 60,000 στις 16 Μαϊου.

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα και απο μενα, θα ηθελα κι εγω να μπω στο προγραμμα να καταγραφω το βαρος μου!!! Και ετσι εμμεσα να ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου... οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο... (η αυτογνωσια ειναι αρετη!)

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλησπερα και απο μενα, θα ηθελα κι εγω να μπω στο προγραμμα να καταγραφω το βαρος μου!!! Και ετσι εμμεσα να ελεγχω τον εαυτο μου... οσο αυτο ειναι εφικτο... (η αυτογνωσια ειναι αρετη!)



πιστεψε με και μονο που θα σκεφτεσαι οτι θα πρεπει να γραψεις το βαρος σου καθε μερα εδω...θα συγκρατεισαι

----------


## Kate2

55,3 σήμερα! Αντε να δω και το 54 κάποια στιγμή μετά πό πολλά χρόνια....

----------


## giota28

[quote]_Originally posted by giota28_


Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6

Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3

Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 

Πεμπτη 15/04/10 = 65,1 

Παρασκευη 16/04/10 = 64,9 

Σαββατο 17/04/10 = 64,4

Κυριακη 18/04/10 = 64,2 


ελπιζω σχετικα συντομα να δω το 64 , καλη συνεχεια να εχετε ολες σας....[/quote

semie απ'οτι βλεπω εχουμε τον ιδιο στοχο (60) την ιδια ημερομηνια !!(τα 56 για μενα μπορουν να περιμενουν) και ειμαστε σχεδον στα ιδια κιλα!! Θα τα καταφερουμε, αρκει να επιμεινουμε!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by giota28_
> 
> 
> Δευτερα 12/04/10 = 65,6
> 
> Τριτη 13/04/10 = 65,3
> 
> Τεταρτη 14/04/10 = 65,1 
> 
> ...


ναι αλλά έχετε 11εκ. διαφορά ύψους...
εσύ όταν φτάσεις τον τελικό σου στόχο
θα θεωρείσαι ελλιποβαρής

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ 65.2 Τεσπα

----------


## murcielago

Γεια σας κοριτσάρες! Μετά από αρκετές μέρες και πολλές φουρτούνες πάλι εδώ με το αρχικό μου βάρος καθ' ότι δεν είχα μυαλό για διατροφή, έτρωγα ό,τι να 'ναι όποτε να ΄ναι... και ξαναπήρα όσα είχα χάσει...
Έβαλε ζέστη από χθες και νιώθω τόσο χοντρή και ατσούμπαλη... (με τη θερμοκρασία το καταλαβαίνω εγώ...)
ʼντε, ξανά καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες σας που βλέπω επιμείνατε και έχετε θεαματικά αποτελέσματα (βλέπε πιο πάνω!)

----------


## giota28

[/quote]
ναι αλλά έχετε 11εκ. διαφορά ύψους...
εσύ όταν φτάσεις τον τελικό σου στόχο
θα θεωρείσαι ελλιποβαρής[/quote]

Στα 60 μια χαρα θα ειμαι και αν ειδες σε αυτα τα κιλα αναφερομουν, οσο για τα 56 ισως και να μην τα φτασω και ποτε ξανα και ουτε με πειραζει, αλλα παλιοτερα που ημουν,ημουν μια κανονικη αδυνατη,οχι κατι το κοκαλιαρικο... 

Οσο για το υψος της κοπελας δεν το ειδα καπου, μονο τα κιλα και το στοχο ειδα και θεωρησα πως θα ηταν εμψυχωτικο και για εκεινη και για εμενα να το αναφερω... Αντε και εχουμε τοση διαφορα υψους και παλι τι να λεει? Τα ιδια κιλα εχουμε βαλει στοχο και μπορουμε να παρουμε κουραγιο η μια απο την αλλη οπως και να χει,οπως και με ολους εδω μεσα... Αλλος θελει να χασει περισσοτερα, αλλος λιγοτερα ,ολοι ομως ενα θεμα με το φαγητο και τις διαιτες εχουμε και αυτο ειναι κοινο... Δεν καταλαβαινω το σχολιο σου...

----------


## pennou

72.2 σημερα -500...και εχω ενα τρεμουλο αυτες τις μερες...ελπιζω να κατεβει και αυριο γιατι δεν αντεχω να νιωθω ετσι χαλια για το τιποτα.....θα ξεκινησω και βιταμινες

----------


## Constance

pennou μηπως εχεις ελλειψη σιδήρου.Στο λεω γιατι κι εγω εχω και αμα χανω κιλα και τρεμω και με πιανουν λιποθυμιες.:/

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> pennou μηπως εχεις ελλειψη σιδήρου.Στο λεω γιατι κι εγω εχω και αμα χανω κιλα και τρεμω και με πιανουν λιποθυμιες.:/


μαλλον αγαπη αυτο πρεπει να ναι...πηρα μια πολυβιταμινη πριν λιγο...αλλα να χανα και κιλα καλα θα ταν

----------


## Constance

Ειναι πικρα αυτο γιατι αμα νιωθεις ατονια και τρεμεις πρεπει να φας μη παθεις και τιποτα.Καλα εκανες και πηρες βιταμινη. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ειναι πικρα αυτο γιατι αμα νιωθεις ατονια και τρεμεις πρεπει να φας μη παθεις και τιποτα.Καλα εκανες και πηρες βιταμινη.



καταφερα και ηπια ενα καφε μονο...δεν θα κερδισει αυτο...πηρα μια αποφαση και θα γινει οπως και να χει...καποια στιγμη θα παραδωθει....

----------


## pennou

δεν αντεχω αλλο γαμωτο δεν μου κανουν τα ρουχα μου...σταματησα να δουλευω και πηρα το κατηφορο ολη μερα σπιτι...και τωρα τι να πρωτοφτιαξω???
δεν βλεπω και προοδο και δεν αντεχω αλλο...οποτε πρεπει να βγω βαζω κολαν γιατι ειναι το μονο που μου μπαινει...με εχει παρει πολυ απο κατω γαμωτο

----------


## Constance

Ax pennou μου σε νιωθω.Εχω μια πραγματικα μεγαλη ντουλαπα τιγκα στα ρουχα, και ωραια ρουχα και φοραω μονο ενα μαυρο παντελονι που μου κανει.Μου κανουν και τα κολαν που λες αλλα δε μαρεσω καθολου με κολαν και τα αποφευγω.Για μπλουζες δε σου συζητω.Ειδικα τωρα που αρχιζουν τα κοντομανικα σιγα σιγα, λιγες ειναι αυτες που με κολακευουν.Τι να πεις.Πρεπει να επιμεινουμε στην προσπαθεια μας οπως και να χει.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ax pennou μου σε νιωθω.Εχω μια πραγματικα μεγαλη ντουλαπα τιγκα στα ρουχα, και ωραια ρουχα και φοραω μονο ενα μαυρο παντελονι που μου κανει.Μου κανουν και τα κολαν που λες αλλα δε μαρεσω καθολου με κολαν και τα αποφευγω.Για μπλουζες δε σου συζητω.Ειδικα τωρα που αρχιζουν τα κοντομανικα σιγα σιγα, λιγες ειναι αυτες που με κολακευουν.Τι να πεις.Πρεπει να επιμεινουμε στην προσπαθεια μας οπως και να χει.


εγω ευτυχως δεν παιρνω στα ποδια...αλλιως ουτε κολαν δεν θα φορουσα....δεν εχω προβλημα να κανω διαιτα αρκει να χανω γιατι αυτες τις μερες ολο μια πανω μια κατω και με στεναχωρει

----------


## Constance

Ειναι εκνευριστικο!Ο μεταβολισμος κανει τα τρελα του.Θα ακουσει ομως που θα παει δε μπορει.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ειναι εκνευριστικο!Ο μεταβολισμος κανει τα τρελα του.Θα ακουσει ομως που θα παει δε μπορει.



ελπιζω μονο γρηγορα γιατι με βλεπω φετος το καλοκαιρι να τη βγαζω σπιτι

----------


## Constance

Το καλοκαιρι για χρονια ηταν ο εφιαλτης μου.Ελεγα παλι ηρθε ρε γμτ και τι θα φοραω παλι πως θα την παλεβω με τη ζεστη οταν ολοι θα φορανε σορτσακια κι εγω θα ειμαι παλι με τα τζην για να με μαζευουνε.Φετος εχω χαρει που ερχεται γιατι το εχω παρει αποφαση, θα αδυνατισω και τερμα.Οτι και να γινει.Δεν παει αλλο.Οσο και να κολλησει και παλι η ζυγαρια (γιατι ειμαι σιγουρη οτι παλι θα κανει τα τρελα της οπως παντα) δε θα τα παρατησω.Καμια δεν πρεπει, ολες το ιδιο να σκεφτομαστε.

----------


## Danai20

Pennou μου μην τα λες αυτά. Γιατί να μεινεις σπίτι; 
Πρώτο είσαι μια κούκλα και έπειτα είναι πολύ ωραία η ζωή για να τη χάνουμε για λίγα χαζοκιλά.

----------


## Danai20

Constance μπράβο που το πήρες απόφαση. Και εγώ ρε γμτ όλο φοβάμαι ότι θα ξανακυλίσω. Βαρέθηκα αυτό το φόβο. Και δε μου αρέσει που όλα εξαρτώνται από το πόσα κιλά είμαι.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Danai20_
> Pennou μου μην τα λες αυτά. Γιατί να μεινεις σπίτι; 
> Πρώτο είσαι μια κούκλα και έπειτα είναι πολύ ωραία η ζωή για να τη χάνουμε για λίγα χαζοκιλά.



βρε δαναη μου αμα δεν θα χω τι να βαλω πως θα βγω...απο καλοκαιρια ημουν παντα γυρω στα 60 με 10 κιλα πανω ουτε το μαγιο μου δεν θα μου πηγαινει...ας ελπισουμε να χασω τιποτα

----------


## Danai20

Τι διατροφή ακολουθείς τώρα πεννούλα;

----------


## Constance

Σε καταλαβαινω pennou παρα πολυ.Γιαυτο πρεπει να το βαλεις πεισμα.Παιζει να ειναι η πρωτη φορα φετος που χαιρομαι που ηρθε το καλοκαιρι Δαναη.Και ναι τα χω παρει με τον εαυτο μου, το εχω παρει αποφαση οσο δεν περνει.Γιατι μου χαλαει την ψυχολογια και με παει πισω σε πολλους τομεις.

----------


## pennou

αυτο που εκανα ηταν να τρεφομαι απλα πιο υγιεινα αλλα απο χθες επειδη ειδα και αποειδα ξεκινησα θερμιδομετριτη 1200.1800 πρεπει να παιρνω για να διατηρισω το βαρος μου λογω του οτι ειμαι ολη μερα στον υπολογιστη και δεν κινουμε...παρα μονο οταν κανω το προγραμμα γυμναστικης μου...

----------


## Danai20

Εμένα περισσότερο από όλα επηρεάζει τα ερωτικά μου. Όχι μόνο στον τρόπου που (φαντάζομαι) με βλέπουν οι άλλοι,αλλά και εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα.

----------


## Danai20

Όσο αφορά τη γυμναστική Πενού για να χάσουμε λίπος θέλει και αεροβική. Δλδ περπάτημα ή τρέξιμο ή κολύμπι κλπ. 
Το περπάτημα είναι το πιο εύκολο. Βάλε πρόγραμμα και ξεκίνα από μισή ώρα τη μέρα.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Danai20_
> Όσο αφορά τη γυμναστική Πενού για να χάσουμε λίπος θέλει και αεροβική. Δλδ περπάτημα ή τρέξιμο ή κολύμπι κλπ. 
> Το περπάτημα είναι το πιο εύκολο. Βάλε πρόγραμμα και ξεκίνα από μισή ώρα τη μέρα.


κανω kickboxing 1 ωρα την ημερα...

----------


## Danai20

Ναι είναι πολύ καλό, το θυμάμαι που μου το ξανάπες. Πόσο καιρό το κάνεις; Έχεις δει διαφορά;

----------


## Constance

Danai μου ποσο καιρο ειναι που εχεις φτασει στα 55 κιλα;Ακολουθεις συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα συντηρησης.Δεν εχω καταφερει ποτε οσο ειχα διαιτολογο να κανω προγραμμα συντηρησης δν ξερω τι ακριβως παιζει μαυτο ακομα.
Καλα για το κικ μποξ δε το συζητω φοβερη ασκηση και γενικα ολες οι πολεμικες τεχνες πιστευω βοηθανε.Ειναι καλυτερο να κανεις κατι τετοιο παρα την κλασικη βαρετη γυμναστικη πιστευω.

----------


## Danai20

Constance μου καλή,

Έχω κάπου ένα μήνα αν θυμάμαι καλά.

Συντήρηση μου έδωσε τελικά η διαιτολόγος, αλλά το έχω ψάξει πολύ και μόνη μου. Τρώω πολλές σαλάτες, ολικής αλέσεως, βραστά, ψαρια, κοτόπουλο, ξηρούς καρπούς. Γενικά το έχω κάνει τρόπο ζωής. Δλδ όταν πάω σε ένα ιταλικό θα πάρω μακαρόνια με λαχανικά και σάλτσα. Σε σουβλατζίδικο κοτόπουλο και ντάκο με παξιμάδι ολικής κλπ. 


Οι πολεμικές τέχνες είναι φοβερές για το σώμα. Προτείνω και γιόγκα, φτιάχνει ωραίους μακρόστενους μυς. Όπως και βαράκια για ενδυνάμωση. Και κολύμπι τώρα σιγά σιγά. Η κλασική γυμναστική έχεις δίκιο, μπορεί να γίνει πολύ βαρετή.

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by giota28_


ναι αλλά έχετε 11εκ. διαφορά ύψους...
εσύ όταν φτάσεις τον τελικό σου στόχο
θα θεωρείσαι ελλιποβαρής[/quote]

Στα 60 μια χαρα θα ειμαι και αν ειδες σε αυτα τα κιλα αναφερομουν, οσο για τα 56 ισως και να μην τα φτασω και ποτε ξανα και ουτε με πειραζει, αλλα παλιοτερα που ημουν,ημουν μια κανονικη αδυνατη,οχι κατι το κοκαλιαρικο... 

Οσο για το υψος της κοπελας δεν το ειδα καπου, μονο τα κιλα και το στοχο ειδα και θεωρησα πως θα ηταν εμψυχωτικο και για εκεινη και για εμενα να το αναφερω... Αντε και εχουμε τοση διαφορα υψους και παλι τι να λεει? Τα ιδια κιλα εχουμε βαλει στοχο και μπορουμε να παρουμε κουραγιο η μια απο την αλλη οπως και να χει,οπως και με ολους εδω μεσα... Αλλος θελει να χασει περισσοτερα, αλλος λιγοτερα ,ολοι ομως ενα θεμα με το φαγητο και τις διαιτες εχουμε και αυτο ειναι κοινο... Δεν καταλαβαινω το σχολιο σου...[/quote]
Δεν εννοούσα τίποτα περισσότερο από αυτό που είπα??.
Με ύψος 1.69 όταν (και αν) αποφασίσεις να φτάσεις στα 56 θα θεωρείσαι ελλιποβαρής?..
Δεν τα βγάζω από το κεφάλι μου αυτά.
Τα κιλά σου, για να είσαι μέσα στα όρια του κανονικού 
Πρέπει να κυμαίνονται από 79 έως 59το λιγότερο?.

Εγώ που είμαι 1.56 
Πρέπει να κυμαίνομαι από 66 έως 46 το λιγότερο 
Αλλά αν πάω 46??..
δηλαδή 10 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μου μετά θα χρειαστώ νοσηλεία 
Έκανα ενόργανη μικρή, ήμουν στο αθλητικό γυμνάσιο και ήμουν 45 κιλά?.
Αλλά αυτό στα 13 μου?..
Τώρα στα 32 θεωρείς σωστό να βάλω σαν στόχο 14 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μου???
και να φτάσω τα 42 κιλά?????
Όπως εσύ που με ύψος 1.69 θέλεις να φτάσεις στα 56????

Απλά ξαναλέω αυτό που παρατήρησα??
ότι πιστεύω πως θα θεωρείσαι ελλιποβαρής.

Φτάσε και στα 59 αλλά μέχρι εκεί?
Και στόχους ναι όλοι έχουμε βάλει αλλά η κοπέλα στην οποία αναφέρθηκες 
Βέβαια δεν το πρόσεξες αλλά θέλει να φτάσει στα 60 κιλά ενώ είναι 1,58 άρα 
Ο στόχος που έχει θέσει είναι μέσα στα πλαίσια του κανονικού της βάρους??.
Καλό είναι να εμψυχώνουμε τον άλλον δεν διαφώνησα μαζί σου σε αυτό?.

----------


## karamela_ed

*-200 σήμερα, περίμενα περισσότερα ομως, δεν ξερω γιατι εχουν πεσει ετσι οι αποδοσεις μου, η διατροφη που κάνω ειναι για 1,5 με 2 κιλα την εβδομαδα και μεχρι στιγμης εχω χασει αυτη την εβδομαδα 800 γραμμαρια, την Τριτη ολοκληρωνεται η εβδομαδα :/ Ίσως παίζει ρολο η ψυχολογια μου που δεν ειναι στα καλυτερα, τις τελευταίες ημέρες*

----------


## Constance

Το πιο δυσκολο σταδιο ειναι η συντηρηση πραγματικα.
Οντως ο κλασικο γυμναστηριο το εχω βαρεθει.Περιμενω να περασουν τωρα ενα δυο μηνες που θα εχω αρκετη δουλεια, και απο ιουνιο καπου θα παω.Αν και προνατολιζομουν σε σχολη χορου να πω την αληθεια.Κατι χορογυμναστικες που εχω δει μου ειχαν κεντρησει την περιεργια.

----------


## Danai20

Μπράβο καραμελάκι!!!!!!

----------


## Danai20

Constance

το μυστικό είναι να κάνεις ότι σου αρέσει. Αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να το κρατήσεις. Η χορογυμναστική είναι πολύ ωραία και κάνεις και παρέες.

----------


## Constance

Καραμελα μου καλα ειναι.Μην απογοητευεσαι.Καθε απωλεια μετραει!Μπραβο! :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Εννοείται πως κάθε απώλεια μετράει, αλλα κανω διατροφή για άλλα κιλα να χανω πιο πολύ και βλεπω μειωση στην αποδοση μου τωρα, βεβαια αν το δω σαν συνολο, δηλαδή οτι σε 12 ημέρες εχω χασει 4700 ειμαι μια χαρα.
Αλλα μεμονωμένα σαν εβδομαδα δεν εχω χασει αυτα που θα επρεπε*

----------


## Constance

Σε 12 μερες κοντα 5 κιλα ειναι σουπερ.Εχεις διαιτολογο;Πιστευω οτι θα σου πει πως ειναι μια χαρα τα πραγματα.Μη στεναχωριεσαι. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ναι με διαιτολόγο τα χανω, αλλα θα δω τι θα μου πει την Τρίτη, βεβαια ειμαι λιγο ανισόροπη σνα αοργανισμόςμ αυριο μπορεί να κανω ενα μπαμ και να ειμαι 1 κιλο λιγότερο*

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Danai20_
> Ναι είναι πολύ καλό, το θυμάμαι που μου το ξανάπες. Πόσο καιρό το κάνεις; Έχεις δει διαφορά;


κανω κανα 6μηνο αλλα επειδη τρωω περισσοτερο δεν χανω το μονο που βλεπω ειναι απλα πιο σφιχτο δερμα...

----------


## Kate2

-100 55,2 αργά και σταθερά.

----------


## penelope1985

-900 γρ 64.3 Το λιποτοξ εκανε την δουλεια που επρεπε να κανει...

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> -900 γρ 64.3 Το λιποτοξ εκανε την δουλεια που επρεπε να κανει...


Καλημέρα Πηνελόπη! πόσο καιρό παίρνεις lipotox?

----------


## penelope1985

Aπο χθες. Κοιτα τι γινεται εγω ειχα παρει πριν μηνες ενα κουτι ολοκληρο και με βοηθησε. Και τωρα οποτε κολλαω ξαναπαιρνω για 2-3 μερες... Καταλαβες?

----------


## Kate2

ναι κατάλαβα... κόλλησα και είπα μπας και βοηθήσει. Thanks!

----------


## pennou

αδιαθετησα και χθες το βραδυ και σημερα ειμαι -200...αντε αυριο το 71 να δω

----------


## brazil

+300 grammaria simera... xwris na exw kanei kati lathos... giati arage? 

Exw ki egw ta lipotox edw, lete na xekinisw na ta pairnw (1 to prwi kai apo 2 prin apo kathe geuma= 5 sunolika) gia na dw ena apotelesma?

Giati apogoiteuomai eukola kai fobamai oti an apogoiteutw tha me parei pali i katw bolta...

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> +300 grammaria simera... xwris na exw kanei kati lathos... giati arage? 
> 
> Exw ki egw ta lipotox edw, lete na xekinisw na ta pairnw (1 to prwi kai apo 2 prin apo kathe geuma= 5 sunolika) gia na dw ena apotelesma?
> 
> Giati apogoiteuomai eukola kai fobamai oti an apogoiteutw tha me parei pali i katw bolta...



μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις η εχεις ωορεξια???
συνηθως εκει βλεπουμε το δεικτη λιγο να ανεβαινει...μην απογοητευεσαι....

----------


## nifitsa

93,1 πρωτη φορα στη ζωή μου....Σημερα ομως ξεκινησα. Θα πεσει δε μπορει...
Βραζιλιανακι υπομονη. 300 γρ. πλακα κανεις? σιγα, αυριο μπορει να εισαι 500 κατω. Μην απογοητευεσαι,παντως δε νομιζω οτι ολα αυτα τα φαρμακευτικα βοηθανε και πολυ. ισως να ξεφουσκωνουνε λιγο. ειναι θεμα ψυχολογιας οποτε ξεκινα τα, για να νοιωσεις καλυτερα!

----------


## brazil

Euxaristw polu oles sas gia tin sumparastasi!! Tha sas pw aurio ta nea...

----------


## karamela_ed

*-600 σήμερα, πολύ χάρηκα, αντε και αυριο να βλεπω 136,...*

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *-600 σήμερα, πολύ χάρηκα, αντε και αυριο να βλεπω 136,...*



μπραβο karamela μου πολυ χαρηκααα

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *-600 σήμερα, πολύ χάρηκα, αντε και αυριο να βλεπω 136,...* 
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω κοριτσαρα μου κι εσυ μια χαρα πας, αν και αδιαθετη -200 , μπράααααβο

----------


## Constance

Karamelitsa μπραβο, εχεις απωλεια και παλι.Κι εσυ pennou μου.Κοριτσια οσες ξεκινατε καλη αρχη σας ευχομαι και καλη καθοδο. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> +300 grammaria simera... xwris na exw kanei kati lathos... giati arage? 
> 
> Exw ki egw ta lipotox edw, lete na xekinisw na ta pairnw (1 to prwi kai apo 2 prin apo kathe geuma= 5 sunolika) gia na dw ena apotelesma?
> 
> Giati apogoiteuomai eukola kai fobamai oti an apogoiteutw tha me parei pali i katw bolta...


ακουσε με,συνεχισε κανονικα τη διαιτα και ΜΗΝ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕΙΣ για τις 3 πρωτες μερες.θα δεις οτι θα χασεις ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ απλα κανε λιγο υπομονη.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *-600 σήμερα, πολύ χάρηκα, αντε και αυριο να βλεπω 136,...* 
> 
> 
> ...


μπραβο κοριτσαρες μου!!!!εγω φοβαμαι να ζυγιστω γιατι αδιαθετησα..αλλα μαλλον μεθαυριο θα το τολμήσω!

----------


## Constance

Μωρε καμια φορα συμβαινουνε και κουλα.Κι εγω αδιαθετησα χθες και σημερα ειχα χασει κι αλλο.Σωμα μου φτιαγμενο απο κουλο που λεει και ο Σφακιανακης. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Μωρε καμια φορα συμβαινουνε και κουλα.Κι εγω αδιαθετησα χθες και σημερα ειχα χασει κι αλλο.Σωμα μου φτιαγμενο απο κουλο που λεει και ο Σφακιανακης.


καλα ολες μαζι αδιαθετήσαμε???χιχιχιχ
μπραβο για το κιλακι..εγω παντως λεω να μην το ρισκαρω γιατι ηδη ειμαι λιγο down μη δω κ κανα κουλο νουμερο στη ζυγαρια κ πεσω στα πατωματα!

----------


## Constance

Ελα ντε.χεχε!Αν ειναι να σε ριξει καλα κανεις.Εγω ειμαι λιγο μαζοχα και ειναι και η μονη παρασπονδια που κανω απο οσα μου λεει η διαιτολογος.Ζυγιζομαι πιο συχνα δε μπορω να περιμενω. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pennou

αντε βρε κοριτσια οντως μαζι παμε...χαχαχα
και γω σημερα -200 ημουν παρολο που αδιαθετησα...

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο σε όλες για τις απώλειες κορίτσια,!
Απίστευτο! Όλο το φόρουμ είναι αδιάθετο! χεχε κι εγώ σήμερα τα ίδια, και είμαι -300 γρμ.!! (72.400)
Ε αυτό κι αν είναι κουλό!

----------


## chrisa74

Κ γω αδιαθετησα. Δεν κατέβηκα. Είμαι 90 άντε να δω το 8 μπροστά να πάρω θάρρος

----------


## irenep

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Μπράβο σε όλες για τις απώλειες κορίτσια,!
> Απίστευτο! Όλο το φόρουμ είναι αδιάθετο! χεχε κι εγώ σήμερα τα ίδια, και είμαι -300 γρμ.!! (72.400)
> Ε αυτό κι αν είναι κουλό!




λες για αυτο να ειχα καθηστερηση?? για να αδιαθετησουμε ολες μαζι???? χαχαχαχαχα....

----------


## BettyG

Ναιιι!! χιχιχι

----------


## penelope1985

Ακριβως στα ιδια!

----------


## brazil

84... mallon kanw kati lathos...

Bevaia, exw kai to aiwnio provlima, den exw paei toualeta gia meres... mporei na einai ki auto...

----------


## irenep

+500gr αλλα ειμαι και αδιαθετη.θα ξαναμετρηθω μετα την περιοδο.

----------


## DALIA_ed

Καλημερα ...κι εγω φανατικη του καθημερινου ζυγισματος, αλλα δε θεωρω ιδιατερα σημαντικη την προοδο μου γι αυτο δεν γραφω.
Εξαλλου εχω κι εγω το αιωνιο προβληαμ που αναφερει η brazil και με αφορμη αυτο καταχραζομαι λιγο απο το χωρο σας γιανα σρωτησω την ιδια την brazil, αλλα και οποιον εχει παρομοιο προβλημα. 
Πως το αντιμετωπιζετε; υπαρχει τιποτα που πραγματικα βοηθαει;
Μη μου πειτε για σαλατικα κλπ...κοντευω να βελαξω απο την πρασιναδα. 

Το θεωρω μεγαλη τροχοπεδη στην απωλεια βαρους και ανρρωτιεμαι αν καποτε απαλλαγω οριστικα απο αυτο.

----------


## irenep

μια φορα που επαθα κατι αναλογο (λογω κακης διατροφης και λαιμαργιας) μου ειπε η φαρμακοποιος πριν πεσω για υπνο να πιω μια κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολαδο και με βοηθησε. τωρα λενε οτι και το νερο βοηθαει αλλα εμενα με φουσκωνει πολυ.

----------


## loukoumaki

112, σαν τον αριθμο εκτακτης αναγκης

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki ειναι ιδεα μου η επεσαν τα κιλα;  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλα παμε κονστανς μου, αρκει να μην κολλησει η ζυγαρια  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

δεν θα κολλησει η ζυγαρια μη μου ανησυχεις! το μυαλο να μη κολλα!
Νταλια αν κ πιστευω οτι η τουαλετα ειναι ψυχολογικο θεμα νομιζω μπορεις να βοηθησεις το σωμα σου,
ακτινιδια, δαμασκηνα, καφες + τσιγαρο αν καπνιζεις, 
χορτα, σαλατες, φυτικες ινες
ενα ποτηρι νερο το πρωι μολις ξυπνησεις, 10' ηρεμιας επισης το πρωι για να πας τουαλετα,νορμαλ καταναλωση νερου (το υπερβολικο θα σε κανει τουμπανο)
μου ηρθαν για αρχη. Αν σκεφτω κατι αλλο θα σας πω.
Παντως μονο μια φορα σολη μου τη ζωη μου ετυχε να μη μπορω να παω τουαλετα κ ηταν οταν ετρωγα μονο απο μια ομαδα τροφων, κ μαλιστα προσφατα, κ νομισα οτι θα σκασω  :Frown:  
Γενικα ο,τι κι αν τρωω μια φορα τη μερα κ μαλιστα την ωρα που θα γυρισω σπιτι ή πριν φυγω απο το σπιτι (λες κ εχω χρονοδιακοπτη)
θα παω οπωσδηποτε τουαλετα, ακομα κ σε ξενο σπιτι ναμαι.
Εαν για 24 ωρες δεν παω τοτε κανω φλας μπακ να δω τι εφαγα κ τι μου ελειψε απο συστατικα, το καταναλωνω την επομενη κ πηγαινω σφερα τουαλετα.
Πχ αν αμελησα να φαω σαλατες ή φρουτα για πολλες μερες τοτε χτυπαω μια γενναια μεριδα κ δε προλαβαινω να φαω τελευταια μπουκια κ εφυγα,,,τρεχοντας  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Δε θα κολλησει συμφωνω με badgirl θετικη σκεψη.Κι εγω το τρεμω μη συμβει σε φασεις, αλλα ειναι και ψυχολογικο.Οποτε το ξεχναμε!
Ασε μαυτη την τουαλετα κι εγω σε φασεις εχω προβλημα.Ευτυχως αυτες τις μερες ειναι οκ.Αλλα αμα με πιασει ειμαι συνεχως πρησμενη.

----------


## badgirl11

82.2
νεος στοχος να δω 1 αυριο...81+...

----------


## pennou

+400 σημερα...

----------


## penelope1985

-100

64,2

----------


## granita_ed

-200γρ

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 84... mallon kanw kati lathos...
> 
> Bevaia, exw kai to aiwnio provlima, den exw paei toualeta gia meres... mporei na einai ki auto...



*Τρώγε 1 ακτινίδιο καθε βράδυ πριν κοιμηθείς, είχα κι εγω το ιδιο πρόβλημα και με αυτομ τομ τροπο κατι γίνεται*

----------


## brazil

Se euxaristw karamelitsa!! 

Tha to akolouthisw giati auto to "aiwnio" problima (as to leme etsi, giati den mou aresei na to suzitaw) nomizw oti mou kanei apisteuti katakratisi kai den me boitha katholou... 

Kalim sunexeia se oles mas!

----------


## Kate2

+100 55,4 Κόλλησα για τα καλά!

----------


## karamela_ed

Σήμερα ημουν σταθερη ουτε πανω ουτε κατω, αυριο να δούμε

----------


## pennou

-600 σημερααααα ειδα το 71!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> -600 σημερααααα ειδα το 71!!!!


ΜΠΡΑΑΑΒΟΟΟ

Ρε κορίτσια να σας πω κατι? όταν βλεπω και μειώνονται τα κιλα σας χαιρομαι παρα πολύ σαν να τα χανω εγω, το παθαινει αυτο καμια αλλη?
Δηλαδη και σημερα εμεινα σταθερη ειδα την Πενου που εχασε και νιωθω σαν να εχασα εγω αυτα τα 600 γραμμαρια.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> -600 σημερααααα ειδα το 71!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



θυμασαι ζουζου την αλλη φορα που ειπες οτι εχασες και σου πα οτι χαρηκα παρα πολυ...εννοειται ακομα και με τις επιτυχιες των αλλων χαιρομαστε γιατι ξερουμε οτι εχουμε κοινο στοχο και αργα η γρηγορα θα συμβει και σε μας...οσο για το οτι εμεινες σταθερη εγω χθες αν ειδες ημουν +400...αλλα λεω τα κοριτσια χανουν ας μην χανω το θαρρος μου και τζουπ σημερα επεσαααααα

----------


## granita_ed

αχ μπραβο!κ εγω χαιρομαι για ολες μας!! :-)

----------


## karamela_ed

*δεν απογοητεύομαι πραγματικα που εμεινα σταθεη γιατι αυριο γνωρίζω οτι θα χασω αλλα και να μην χασω δνε εγινε κατι, παντως ειναι ωραιο η ρουφιανα η ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει, 

Κορίτσια εσεις αλλαζετε καθε ημέρα το τικερακι σας με την απωλεια? εγω ναι*

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *δεν απογοητεύομαι πραγματικα που εμεινα σταθεη γιατι αυριο γνωρίζω οτι θα χασω αλλα και να μην χασω δνε εγινε κατι, παντως ειναι ωραιο η ρουφιανα η ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει, 
> 
> Κορίτσια εσεις αλλαζετε καθε ημέρα το τικερακι σας με την απωλεια? εγω ναι*


EΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΡΑΜΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ, ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑΖΙΑ!!! ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΚΕΙ, ΒΡΑΧΟΣ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!!

----------


## chrisa74

Καλησπέρα. Εγώ που έχω σπαστικη κολιτιδα δεν τρώω γαλακτομικα πορτοκάλια κ πινω γάλα σογιας με ολ μπραν. Με έχουν σώσει. Τα αλλά δημητριακά έχουν ζάχαρη

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο pennou μου που εχασες,μια χαρα σε βρισκω.Κaramelitsa κι εγω τα ιδια νιωθω αμα δω οτι χανετε κι ας μην εχω χασει, και περνω κι αλλο κουραγιο.Και ναι κι εγω το αλλαζω το τικερακι οποτε δω την παραμικρη αλλαγη, χιχιχι.

----------


## penelope1985

Eγω και το ανεβαζω και το κατεβαζω. Οτι δειξει...

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Μπραβο pennou μου που εχασες,μια χαρα σε βρισκω.Κaramelitsa κι εγω τα ιδια νιωθω αμα δω οτι χανετε κι ας μην εχω χασει, και περνω κι αλλο κουραγιο.Και ναι κι εγω το αλλαζω το τικερακι οποτε δω την παραμικρη αλλαγη, χιχιχι.


ευχαριστω αγαπη...και βεβαια το αλλαζω...μου δινει δυναμη...

----------


## penelope1985

+200 gr
64.4

----------


## loukoumaki

111.6 -400
για να δουμε, θα συνεχιστει η καλη τυχη??

----------


## geozort

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες μας.

Ζυγίζομαι κι εγώ καθημερινά. Όλες οι ζυγαριές μου είναι τρελές!
Οι ηλεκτρονικές ειδικά δείχνουν 2-3 κιλά πάνω κάτω.
Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ μια παλιά αναλογική που δεν είναι πολύ ακριβείας.
Αν γίνει όμως κάτι συνταραχτικό θα το καταλάβω  :Smile:  !!!!

Εσείς τι ζυγαριά χρησιμοποιείτε?

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα geozort και καλη επιτυχια! γνωμη μου ειναι να χρησιμοποιεις μονο μια συγκεκριμενη ζυγαρια για να μη μπερδευεσαι, τωρα αν αποκλινει και ενα δυο κιλα δεν πειραζει, ουτως η αλλως η διαφορα με το που θα χανεις θα φαινεται, εγω χρησιμοποιω μια ψηφιακη (εχει και λιπομετρητη) των 20 η 30 ευρω περιπου (δε θυμαμαι ακριβως) που ειχα αγορασει απο το lidl πριν 3 χρονια, μου βγηκε καλη..

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα το πρωι στα 84,8!!!!!!! απιστευτο??????? τρωω τον αγλεορα και εχω ηδη χασει σχεδον 1 κιλο???? σουπερ σουπερ σουπερ!!! περιμενω να ερθει η Κυριακη για νορμαλ ζυγισμα!!!!!!!

----------


## bubulitsa

καλημερα ! δεν ειναι καπωσ ασχημο να ζυγιζομαστε καθε μερα? δεν προκαλει αγχοσ????? ΕΓς ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ Κ καθε κυριακη που ειμαι σπιτι κ εχω ολοκληρη βδομαδα μπροστα μ ...!!!

----------


## mtsek85

ο καθενας οπως νιωθει μπουμπουλιτσα...
γιαυτο εχει γινει και εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα και ημερας...  :Smile:

----------


## bubulitsa

αααααα υπαρχει κ εβδομαδιαιο ε? ε τοτε θα μουβαρω εκει...χεχε...καλη επιτυχια στο στοχο σου μτσεκ85  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! καλυ επιτυχια και σε σενα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubulitsa

να σαι καλα !!!!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα ειπα θα δω τι εχω κανει κ ας ειχα υδατανθρακα χτες..κ μπερδευτηκα ακομα περισσοτερο!την πρωτη φορα με εδειξε 65 μετα απο 1 λεπτο ξανανεβηκα κ με εδειξε 64.5 κ επειδη εκνευριστηκα ξανανεβηκα κ ΤΡΙΤΗ φορα κ με εδειξε 64.6!!!! τα νευρα μου δε μπορω να καταλαβω!ουφ.θα ξαναδοκιμασω αυριο!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!mtsek,loukoumaki και semie μπραβο για τις απωλειες σας.Semie μου τα εχουν αυτα οι ηλεκτρονικες οι ζυγαριες καμια φορα.Loukoumaki εχεις δικιο πρεπει να ζυγιζομαστε σε μια μονο ζυγαρια γιατι στανταρ εχουν αποκλισεις μεταξυ τους.
Σημερα ακομα πιο κατω!Ειμαι χαρουμενη οσο δεν περνει με την απωλεια μου.
80.7!!!Πλησιαζω τον πρωτο μου στοχο! :Smile: ))

----------


## mtsek85

costance τον εχεις ανετα το στοχο εεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!
semie αν δε πατα καλα η ζυγαρια ή αν καθε φορα πατας σε διαφορετικο σημειο, λογικο να σε δειχνει αλλα νταλλων..... υπομονη και ζυγισμα την Κυριακη!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Ναι mtsek μου ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο μενα.Αλλα εχω δρομο ακομα μπροστα μου.Περνω κουραγιο απο την καλη πορεια μεχρι τωρα.Κι εσυ θα πας καλα, η διαιτολογος ηταν οτι χρειαζοσουν τελικα! :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> costance τον εχεις ανετα το στοχο εεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!
> semie αν δε πατα καλα η ζυγαρια ή αν καθε φορα πατας σε διαφορετικο σημειο, λογικο να σε δειχνει αλλα νταλλων..... υπομονη και ζυγισμα την Κυριακη!!!!!!!


καθε μερα παταω 2 φορες κ παντα με εδειχνε ακριβως το ιδιο.κ σημερα πατησα λιγο διαφορετικα αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω ποιο απ τα διο μετραει!

----------


## pennou

καλημερα φιλεναδες μου...μπραβο για την απωλεια σας μου φτιαξατε το κεφι...πριν που σηκωθηκα και ζυγιστηκα ημουν +100...71,9....αχ...και ημουν καπως αλλα τωρα πραγματικα χαιρομαιιι....μπραβο...φιλακ ααα

----------


## Constance

pennou μου θα σε κολλησουμε και θα χασεις κι εσυ μεχρι αυριο.Μην απογοητευεσαι, ετσι να εισαι κεφατη. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> pennou μου θα σε κολλησουμε και θα χασεις κι εσυ μεχρι αυριο.Μην απογοητευεσαι, ετσι να εισαι κεφατη.



αυτο σκεφτομαι constance μου οτι χανεται εσεις και θα χασω και γω γιατι παμε παρεα σε ενα κοινο στοχο..  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

τελικα ναι αυτο χρειαζομουν!!!!
ελπιζω φυσικα να εχω καλα αποτελεσματα....
ενω ειμαι γεματη χαρα και επιδα, βλεπω παλι ποοοοσα γευμτα εχω μεσα στη μερα και λεω.. βρε μηπως παρω αντι να χασω τελικα.......? ουφ!!!!




> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ναι mtsek μου ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη απο μενα.Αλλα εχω δρομο ακομα μπροστα μου.Περνω κουραγιο απο την καλη πορεια μεχρι τωρα.Κι εσυ θα πας καλα, η διαιτολογος ηταν οτι χρειαζοσουν τελικα!

----------


## brazil

-300 γραμμαρια σημερα. Ολο λεω να σταματήσω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα και ολο δεν το κανω!

Τουλαχιστον σημερα ειχα καλα αποτελεσματα και χαρηκα!!

Ελπιζω κι εσεις!!

----------


## Constance

brazil τα ιδια κι εγω.Ολο λεω αστο, αλλα η ζυγαρια ειναι καθε πρωι στο μπανιο μου.Μηπως να της αλλαξω θεση τι να πω.:P Μπραβο για την απωλεια σου. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σταθερή και σήμερα αλλαααα δεν πτοούμαστε, συνεχίζουμε 2 μερα που ειμαι σταθερη αλλα ελπιζω στο αυριανο κατεβασμα:P
Μπραβο για τις υπόλοιπες, ετσι να τα διωξουμε τα ατιμα κιλα*

----------


## mtsek85

αχ αντε αντε να φυγουν και να μην ερθουν ξανα!!!
ουφ!!! ειμαι ομως περιεργη.. οταν φυγουν... θα ξαναγυρισουν....? τι θα κανουμε για να ειμαστε στα ιδια???

----------


## karamela_ed

θα πρεπει να κανουμε καλη συντηρηση μετα,

----------


## mtsek85

αυτο ειναι που με αγχωνει... γιατι αυτο που καταφερα πριν 3 χρονια ειναι να φτασω 55-60 κιλα.... και μετα στη "συντηρηση" να φτασω 90τρεχα... τρομερη συντηρηση!!!!!! βασικα εγω εκανα αναδομηση!!! lol

----------


## karamela_ed

κανεις με διαιτολογο η μονη σου?

----------


## mtsek85

την παρουσα φαση εχω αρχισει με διαιτολογο!!!! ξεκινησα την Τριτη (προχθες δλδ) και βλεπουμε..... Λογικα οταν φτασω αν φτασω θα μου κανει προγραμμα για να παραμεινω ετσι... αντε να δουμε...

----------


## karamela_ed

*ναι μετα σε αρχιζει η ιδια στην συντήρηση δεν σε αφηνει ετσι, εσυ απλα θα πρεπει να ακολουθεις πιστα*

----------


## mtsek85

βασικα και τοτε ειχα μετρο.. μεχρι που χωρισα και μετα το ερειξα στο φαϊ..... το μετανιωνω τωρα βεβαια.. αλλα τι να κανουμε... αυτη τη φορα, ολα θα ειναι διαφορετικα

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> βασικα και τοτε ειχα μετρο.. μεχρι που χωρισα και μετα το ερειξα στο φαϊ..... το μετανιωνω τωρα βεβαια.. αλλα τι να κανουμε... αυτη τη φορα, ολα θα ειναι διαφορετικα


*Μην στεναχωριέσαι σκεψου αυτο που λένε οτι το πάθημα γίνεται μάθημα*

----------


## BettyG

-200 γρμ. σήμερα

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
Ρε κορίτσια, έχω μπει τόσες φορές στο φόρουμ και μόλις χθες έκανα περιήγηση στις άλλες ενότητες- ψυχολογία, διάφορα κτλ.- και διάβασα αυτά που γράφετε- mtsek δηλώνω fan σου! Πόσο ζηλεύω που εξωτερικεύετε έτσι σκέψεις και συναισθήματα! Εγώ ενώ είμαι λαλίστατη στα τσατ, όταν η συζήτηση γυρίζει σε μένα νιώθω ένα μεγάλο βόδι να μου πατάει τη γλώσσα που λέει κι ο Αλκίνοος (Ιωαννίδης). Χαίρομαι που μου δίνεται (και -ε) την ευκαιρία να σας διαβάζω και να ταυτίζομαι ώστε να μη νιώθω μόνη μου με όλα αυτά που με βαραίνουν. Καλημέρα πάλι.

----------


## murcielago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjTmVxTBvkk


Αν έχει όνομα η σιωπή το πούσι φέρνει δάκρυ
Σαν τη σκιά που ακροβατεί και τρίζει το κρεβάτι
Σκοπιά στων άστρων τη βροχή και που να κλείσεις μάτι
Ποιο χρώμα σπάει τη μοναξιά και βλαστημάς το αύριο
Δε βρίσκουν πόρτα τα κλειδιά θρανία στο προαύλιο
Με αναστολή τρέχει η ζημιά εξόριστη στο Λαύριο

Βάψε την άμμο με κρασί τα βράχια να μεθύσω
Είναι αργά τόσο αργά κι αν θες θα σ αγαπήσω
Φυσάει σκουριά
Σε μια σπηλιά την δίψα σου θα σβήσω

Μη βασανίζεις τα παιδιά που κάνουν τα ίδια λάθη
Είχαν δασκάλα μια θεά γυμνή οφθαλμαπάτη
Που άλλαζε συνεχώς πανιά ξεσπώντας στο κατάρτι
Αφού έχει άρωμα ο καπνός γιατί τραβάει ταβάνι
Τι παίρνει σβάρνα ο πυρετός τοίχο ή μαξιλάρι
Κι αν είναι ο έρωτας τυφλός ντροπή μας και καμάρι

Βάψε την άμμο με κρασί τα βράχια να μεθύσω
Είναι αργά τόσο αργά κι αν θες θα σ αγαπήσω
Φυσάει σκουριά
Σε μια σπηλιά την δίψα σου θα σβήσω

Βάψε την άμμο με κρασί τα βράχια να μεθύσω
Είναι αργά τόσο αργά κι αν θες θα σ αγαπήσω
Φυσάει σκουριά
Σε μια σπηλιά την δίψα σου θα σβήσω

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολες!

-400 γρ σημερα! 83,1! Τελεια! Η προσπαθεια αποδιδει καρπους!

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## penelope1985

-100 
64.3

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα η ζυγαρια μου ειναι στα 84,4 και περιμενω και να αδιαθετησω..... νομιζω πως παει καλα η ολη φαση!!!! αναμενω πως κ πως να παει 3 του μηνα να παω στη διαιτολογο να δω τι θα μου πει!!!!!

----------


## pennou

72,6 τρομερο φιασκο το χθεσινο.....αντε παλι απ την αρχη λες και εχω χασει τα πολλα κιλα...πανω κατω ολη την ωρα...+700

----------


## Kate2

56,6 λόγω περιόδου και 1,5 σοκολάτας που έφαγα....

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> -100 σημερα.


μπραβο constance μου....

----------


## karamela_ed

*-200 σήμερα
Κάτι δεν παει καλα γμτ σε αυτη την διατροφη που αρχισα απο την Τρίτη, ελπίζω η ζυγαρια απο αυριο να μου κανει καμια καλη εκπληξούλα*

----------


## brazil

Mtsek εμεις παμε παραλληλα!!!

Υπομονη karameloula, σιγουρα καποια κατακρατηση θα εχει γινει και θα το χασεις το κιλο της εβδομαδας ολο μαζι. 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες μας!

----------


## loukoumaki

111.6 σταθερη σημερα! λογικα μπορω να το αποδωσω στο προεμμηνορρυσιακο μου που με εχει κανει τουμπανο  :Frown: 
μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν, πεννου μου και τα αλλα τα κοριτσια που δεν ειστε ευχαριστημενες μην απογοητευεστε, ολα καλα θα μας πανε!!!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> 111.6 σταθερη σημερα! λογικα μπορω να το αποδωσω στο προεμμηνορρυσιακο μου που με εχει κανει τουμπανο 
> μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν, πεννου μου και τα αλλα τα κοριτσια που δεν ειστε ευχαριστημενες μην απογοητευεστε, ολα καλα θα μας πανε!!!



μακαρι λουκουμακι μου μακαρι...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Mtsek εμεις παμε παραλληλα!!!
> 
> Υπομονη karameloula, σιγουρα καποια κατακρατηση θα εχει γινει και θα το χασεις το κιλο της εβδομαδας ολο μαζι. 
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες μας!


*2 κιλά πρέπει να χασω την εβδομάδα, πρέπει να χασω 1,800 μέχρι την Τρίτη, ας ελπίσουμε οτι η ζυγαρια μου κάνει κολπάκια :P*

----------


## murcielago

Μη στεναχωριέσαι ρε murcielago! Παρεμπιπτόντως, ωραίο τραγούδι!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

69.5 

και ξεκινωωωωωω!


ελπιζω τιποτα να μη με σταματησει αυτη τη φορα!


φιλακια σε ολες και ολους!

----------


## penelope1985

καλη αρχη

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ευχαριστω πολυ πηνελοπη!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλή αρχηηηη*

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ευχαριστω καραμελιτσα! 

αχ τι ομορφα!


μου αρεσουν οι ευχες!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> 69.5 
> 
> και ξεκινωωωωωω!
> 
> 
> ελπιζω τιποτα να μη με σταματησει αυτη τη φορα!
> 
> 
> φιλακια σε ολες και ολους!



αντε βρε φιλεναδα μαζι θα το παλεψουμε...μην ανυσηχεις...το καλοκαιρι θα μαστε κορμαρες...

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ναι πενου!


ωραια!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chrisa74

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες. Εγώ -200 σήμερα από την Δευτέρα περίμενα να έχω χάσει περισσότερο είχα κ περίοδο βέβαια παίζει ρόλο ο υποθυρεοειδ. Έχω δυο μέρες που ξεκίνησα τ4. Θα ήθελα να χανω περισσοτ. Δεν νομίζω ότι τρώω πολύ για να μην χανω κ μουτρωνω όταν ανεβ στη ζυγαριά

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by chrisa74_
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες. Εγώ -200 σήμερα από την Δευτέρα περίμενα να έχω χάσει περισσότερο είχα κ περίοδο βέβαια παίζει ρόλο ο υποθυρεοειδ. Έχω δυο μέρες που ξεκίνησα τ4. Θα ήθελα να χανω περισσοτ. Δεν νομίζω ότι τρώω πολύ για να μην χανω κ μουτρωνω όταν ανεβ στη ζυγαριά


τ4????δηλαδη?

----------


## BettyG

Εχασα 200 γρμ. και σήμερα

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by geozort_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες μας.
> 
> Ζυγίζομαι κι εγώ καθημερινά. Όλες οι ζυγαριές μου είναι τρελές!
> Οι ηλεκτρονικές ειδικά δείχνουν 2-3 κιλά πάνω κάτω.
> Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ μια παλιά αναλογική που δεν είναι πολύ ακριβείας.
> Αν γίνει όμως κάτι συνταραχτικό θα το καταλάβω  !!!!
> ...


αυτό με τις ζυγαριές είναι σκέτη τρέλλα,!
εμένα με δείχνει 4 διαφορετικά βάρη, σε 4 σημεία του σπιτιού!τα νεύρα μου!! ξεκίνησα κι εγώ με μια απλή ηλεκτρoνική και βρήκα την ησυχία μου
αλλά σε ένα μόνο σημείο του σπιτιού, έχω βάλει και σημάδι :P

----------


## chrisa74

Τ4 το χάπι που παίρνεις το πρωί νηστικια για τον υποθυρεοειδ

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια...

----------


## karamela_ed

*-500*

----------


## pennou

κοριτσιαααααα με τα δημητριακα πρωι βραδυ και μεσημερι κανονικα φαι εχασα -1,300 χθες ημουν 72,600 και σημερα 71,300....απιστευτο....

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> κοριτσιαααααα με τα δημητριακα πρωι βραδυ και μεσημερι κανονικα φαι εχασα -1,300 χθες ημουν 72,600 και σημερα 71,300....απιστευτο....



γαματοοο,μπραβο  :Wink:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> κοριτσιαααααα με τα δημητριακα πρωι βραδυ και μεσημερι κανονικα φαι εχασα -1,300 χθες ημουν 72,600 και σημερα 71,300....απιστευτο....
> 
> 
> ...



και συ καραμελα μου -500 δεν ειναι λιγο....μπραβο μας....

----------


## Constance

Πω πω κοριτσια μου κατι εχει η μερα σημερα!Απιστευτες οι απωλειες μας μπραβο.Εγω χθες ρε παιδια εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο 7 το απογευμα και μετα δεν ευτυχε να φαω κατι αλλο.Και ζυγιζομαι σημερα το πρωι και ειχα χασει 600!Ειμαι 80 κιλα σιγουρα εχω πετυχει τον πρωτο μου στοχο και ειμαι σουπερ χαρουμενη! :Smile: ))

pennou τα δημητριακα ειναι καλη λυση πιστευω κι εγω πολυ σαυτα χιχιχι.:P

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Πω πω κοριτσια μου κατι εχει η μερα σημερα!Απιστευτες οι απωλειες μας μπραβο.Εγω χθες ρε παιδια εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο 7 το απογευμα και μετα δεν ευτυχε να φαω κατι αλλο.Και ζυγιζομαι σημερα το πρωι και ειχα χασει 600!Ειμαι 80 κιλα σιγουρα εχω πετυχει τον πρωτο μου στοχο και ειμαι σουπερ χαρουμενη!))



μπραβο constanceeeee και σε σκεφτομουν...αντε παμε ολες μαζιιιιι

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Πω πω κοριτσια μου κατι εχει η μερα σημερα!Απιστευτες οι απωλειες μας μπραβο.Εγω χθες ρε παιδια εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο 7 το απογευμα και μετα δεν ευτυχε να φαω κατι αλλο.Και ζυγιζομαι σημερα το πρωι και ειχα χασει 600!Ειμαι 80 κιλα σιγουρα εχω πετυχει τον πρωτο μου στοχο και ειμαι σουπερ χαρουμενη!))
> 
> 
> ...


Ειδες παντως τελικα μια μερα παρασπονδιας αμα συνεχισεις νορμαλ ειναι σα να μην εγινε. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι σιγουρα γιατι ηταν αισθητη η απωλεια...αντε να χασω αλλο λιγο να μου παει κανα ρουχο μπας και παρω τα πανω μου

----------


## Constance

Παιδια τελικα και η ωρα του βραδυνου μετραει.Ολες τις μερες ετρωγα 8-9.Χθες μια ωρα νωριτερα μετα ραψιμο, και σημερα δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου.Αφου πηγα και στην αλλη ζυγαρια να ζυγιστω που δεν ειναι ψηφιακη, να δω μηπως χαλασε.Χιχι.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Παιδια τελικα και η ωρα του βραδυνου μετραει.Ολες τις μερες ετρωγα 8-9.Χθες μια ωρα νωριτερα μετα ραψιμο, και σημερα δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου.Αφου πηγα και στην αλλη ζυγαρια να ζυγιστω που δεν ειναι ψηφιακη, να δω μηπως χαλασε.Χιχι.



χαχαχα εισαι απιστευτη...ναι σιγουρα αυτο που λες το χω παρατηρησει...

----------


## Constance

χιχιχι.Παιδι μου τσιμπιεμαι να δω μηπως εχω παραισθησεις.:P Χθες εντωμεταξυ μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου οτι σα να εχω κοψει στο προσωπο.Του λεω ναι ημουν αρρωστη την περασμενη βδομαδα.Δε θελω να το πω σε κανεναν οτι κανω διατροφη.:P

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> χιχιχι.Παιδι μου τσιμπιεμαι να δω μηπως εχω παραισθησεις.:P Χθες εντωμεταξυ μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου οτι σα να εχω κοψει στο προσωπο.Του λεω ναι ημουν αρρωστη την περασμενη βδομαδα.Δε θελω να το πω σε κανεναν οτι κανω διατροφη.:P



καλα κανεις γιατι μετα σου σπανε τα νευρα....

----------


## Constance

Oντως.Αφου σκεφτηκα ρε γμτ πως το καταλαβε ειδικα στο προσωπο δεν εχω και μαγουλα γενικα.Γκρρρ.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

*xaxaxaxaa Δεν το πιστευω... ουτε εγω το λεω σε κανεναν οτι κανω διαιτα μονο 3 ατομα το ξερουν για να μην παει χρουχουζια και μου σπανε και τα νευρα ταυτοχρονα γιατι νευριαζω να ακουω χαζες θεωριες απο ατομα που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει ποτε*

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *xaxaxaxaa Δεν το πιστευω... ουτε εγω το λεω σε κανεναν οτι κανω διαιτα μονο 3 ατομα το ξερουν για να μην παει χρουχουζια και μου σπανε και τα νευρα ταυτοχρονα γιατι νευριαζω να ακουω χαζες θεωριες απο ατομα που δεν εχουν ασχοληθει ποτε*


Πεστα!

----------


## pennou

εμενα να δειτε που με κυνηγαει η γιαγια μου ολη μερα και με μοιρολογαει και δεν τρως τυρι και δεν τρως το ενα και δεν τρως το αλλο και γυρναω και της λεω οτι απο περσυ το καλοκαιρι εχω παρει 15 κιλα και οτι ουτε το μαγιο δεν θα μου παει...και ηρεμησε καπως

----------


## karamela_ed

μου εκνευριζουν που καθονται και βγαζουν ακυρους τους διαιτολόγους και οτι δεν πρεπει να τρωω καποια πραγματα γιατι δεν θα χασω κιλα
αι στο καλο συγχύστηκα και μονο που τα σκεφτηκα

----------


## Constance

Ναι ρε ο καθε εξυπνακιας λεει απο μια γνωμη ετσι σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε.Θα λεγα τωρα την παροιμια για τις γνωμες που ο καθενας εχει κι απο μια, αλλα ειναι shocking.:P

Εμενα μια ζωη τα κιλα μου ηταν ζητημα συζητησης σε ολο το σοι.Ποτε κανεις δε με πιεζε να φαω απο τοτε που παχυνα, και φροντιζαν να μου δειχνουν ποσο χαλια ειμαι με καθε τροπο.Αφηστε παιδια.

----------


## pennou

εγω εχω ακουσει και το εξης...δεν εχω πλεον απορια για το πως θα εισαι οταν θα εισαι εγκυος...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> εγω εχω ακουσει και το εξης...δεν εχω πλεον απορια για το πως θα εισαι οταν θα εισαι εγκυος...


Aπο ευγενια και τροπους οι Ελληνες αλλο τιποτα, αλοιμονο.Ελεος πια μωρε!

----------


## loukoumaki

-100
απο τα ολοτελα καλη κι η παναγιωταινα  :Stick Out Tongue:  τι να πω!!!
παντως αν δεν αδιαθετησω προκοπη δε θα δω, το ξερω!!!
οσο για τη γνωμη των γυρω, μη μιλησω καλυτερα, γιατι θα φαω σουτ απο το φορουμ!!!
εγω μαθαινω ραπτικη και αυτη τη βδομαδα εχουμε εργασια να φτιαξουμε ενα φορεμα
ζητησα λοιπον απο τη δασκαλα μου να φτιαξω το δικο μου ενα νουμερο μικροτερο, για ευνοητους λογους, μια και θα το φορεσω τελος ιουνιου, στη βαφτιση του γιου μου.
με κοιταζε σαν εξωγηινη, το ιδιο και οι συμμαθητριες μου.
δε πα να φαν καμια σοκολατινα λεω γω και να μην ασχολουνται με τους αλλους ?

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> -100
> απο τα ολοτελα καλη κι η παναγιωταινα  τι να πω!!!
> παντως αν δεν αδιαθετησω προκοπη δε θα δω, το ξερω!!!
> οσο για τη γνωμη των γυρω, μη μιλησω καλυτερα, γιατι θα φαω σουτ απο το φορουμ!!!
> εγω μαθαινω ραπτικη και αυτη τη βδομαδα εχουμε εργασια να φτιαξουμε ενα φορεμα
> ζητησα λοιπον απο τη δασκαλα μου να φτιαξω το δικο μου ενα νουμερο μικροτερο, για ευνοητους λογους, μια και θα το φορεσω τελος ιουνιου, στη βαφτιση του γιου μου.
> με κοιταζε σαν εξωγηινη, το ιδιο και οι συμμαθητριες μου.
> δε πα να φαν καμια σοκολατινα λεω γω και να μην ασχολουνται με τους αλλους ?


Oντως απο το καθολου καλα και τα 100.Κανε υπομονη γιατι κι εγω μεχρι να αδιαθετησω λιγο λιγο με πηγαινε κι οταν τελειωσε, εχασα μαζεμενα.
Καλα ασε μη σχολιασω κι εγω καλυτερα θα φαμε ban.:P
Aλλα εδω δικοι μας (υποτιθεται) ανθρωποι και φερονται ρατσιστικα, και περιμενουμε απο ξενους.Αστα να πανε.

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι ειδικα κατι θειοι και προπαντων θειες που νοιαζονται και καλα για το καλο μας...
εγω δεν εχω γλιτωσει το χλευασμο κανενος, απο τοσο δα μικρο παιδακι, μεχρι και ροχαλα εχω φαει στα μουτρα, στην κυριολεξια, επειδη καποιον ηλιθιο τον ενοχλουσαν τα κι λα μου
δεν πηγαινα σχολειο ακομα και η κορη του μπακαλη (παντρεμενη με παιδια μεγαλυτερα απο μενα) με φωναζε χοντροπατατα
μεχρι και ενα κωφαλαλο παιδι στη γειτονια με κοροιδευε κανοντας τη χαρακτηριστικη χειρονομια με τα χερια ανοικτα για να δειξουμε οτι καποιος ειναι χοντρος...
και στο σχολειο μια συμμαθητρια μου ειχε προβλεψει στην παλαμη μου οτι θα παντρευτω με προξενιο, καμαρωστε το σχολιο της: "εμ βεβαια, ετσι οπως εισαι ποιος θα σε παρει?" ενω αυτη! καρακαλλονα! τελικα η προβλεψη της αποδειχτηκε για τον >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>[email protected]@@
, οχι μονο ειχα παντα μεγαλη επιτυχια στο αντιθετο φυλο,οχι μονο δεν παντρευτηκα απο προξενιο, αλλα εχω κι εναν υπεροχο αντρα που με λατρευει με ολη τη σημασια της λεξης..
γραμμενους τους εχω ολουςαυτους

----------


## BettyG

Δώστα όλα Λουκουμάκι μου, μη τους λαμβάνεις υπ'όψιν κάτι τέτοιους μίζερους!

----------


## loukoumaki

μπετυ μου παραδοξως τα τελευταια χρονια δε θυμαμαι να εχει καποιος σχολιασει τα κιλα μου με τοσο ωμο τροπο
το μαρτυριο μου ηταν κυριως στο σχολειο
αλλα αν καποιος το κανει δε με πειραζει πια οπως τοτε, τοσο πολυ εχω αναισθητοποιηθει
απλα τους λυπαμαι που ο καθενας δεν κοιταζει τα χαλια του αλλα ασχολειται με τα στραβα των αλλων
και στην ουσια πρεπει να γελαμε με τον καθε καραγκιοζη που βρισκει εναν ευκολο στοχο για να εκδηλωσει τον κομπλεξισμο του και την κατωτεροτητα που τον διακρινει

----------


## pennou

κοριτσια μου ας μην αφηνουμε την αρνητικη αυρα να μας χαλαει την ημερα...χανουμε κιλα και μαζι φευγουν και ολα αυτα τα καταλοιπα απο τους κακοβουλους ανθρωπους...σκεφτειτε το θετικα...εγω οταν ακουσα αυτο σας πληροφορω ξεκινησα διαιτα και σε 20μερες εχασα 10κιλα και τα υπολοιπα αργα αργα τα πρωτα βεβαια ηταν με μονοφαγια...αν δεν ηταν και αυτοι δεν θα χαμε λογο να πεισμωσουμε και να αδυνατησουμε...στην τελικη εγω χαιρομαι που ξυπνησα αποτομα και ειδα οτι εγω μπορει να με βλεπω μια χαρα αλλα υπερεκτιμω τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## BettyG

Δεν έχεις άδικο Πεννου μου, αλλά τότε οι παχουλοί θα έπρεπε να τους στήνουμε κι εμείς στον τοίχο, αν έχουν στραβή μύτη, ή στραβά πόδια, παρ όλο που είναι αδύνατοι? Δεν το κάνουμε όμως γιατι είματε ευαίσθητοι, ενώ αυτοί είναι αντε να μην πω και με κάνουν μπαν και μένα..,.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Δεν έχεις άδικο Πεννου μου, αλλά τότε οι παχουλοί θα έπρεπε να τους στήνουμε κι εμείς στον τοίχο, αν έχουν στραβή μύτη, ή στραβά πόδια, παρ όλο που είναι αδύνατοι? Δεν το κάνουμε όμως γιατι είματε ευαίσθητοι, ενώ αυτοί είναι αντε να μην πω και με κάνουν μπαν και μένα..,.


ναι μονο που ειναι στο χερι μας να το αλλαξουμε ενω αυτοι δεν ειναι ευκολο...οποτε εμεις εχουμε αβαντα σε αυτο...

----------


## BettyG

Yes!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

παντως προτιμω να με λενε χοντρη μπροστα μου παρα να με θαβουν πισω μου, ετσι κανω πιο ευκολα ξεσκαρταρισμα.
πεννου εχεις δικιο, εμεις μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε την εικονα μας, ενω εκεινοι οχι και το ξερουν, ισως για αυτο να βγαζουν τοση κακια

----------


## Constance

Τα παιδια στο σχολειο ειναι σκληρα.Εγω στο σχολειο δεν ειχα πολλα κιλα αλλα ειχα απιστευτη ακμη και γυριζαν και μου ελεγαν οτι και σε σενα loukoumaki.Οτι ετσι οπως εισαι σιγα μη τα φτιαξεις ποτε με κανεναν.Και οντως δεν ειχα καμια σχεση μεχρι τα 18.Αυτο που λες loukoumaki καλυτερα να με λενε χοντρη μπροστα μου παρα απο πισω το εχω ζησει στο πετσι μου.Γιατι οταν παχυνα καποιες δηθεν φιλες μου μου ελεγαν μπροστα μου οποτε ελεγα πως θελω να αδυνατισω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα και απο πισω εριχναν τρελο θαψιμο με βαση το ποσο μπαζο και χοντρη ειμαι.Και μαλιστα επειδη ειμαι χοντρη οτι τις ζηλευω και και και...απιστευτα πραγματα που οταν τα εμαθα κλειστικα στον εαυτο μου για παρα πολλους μηνες.Εχω χασει κατα πολυ την εμπιστοσυνη μου στους ανθρωπους αλλα η pennou εχει δικιο.Αν δεν ηταν αυτοι δε θα ειχα πεισμωσει τοσο τωρα.Τελικα παντως μετα απο παρα πολλα χαστουκια που εφαγα στο θεμα φιλια, συνειδητοποιω οτι οι ανθρωποι ακομα κι αν τα εχουν ολα, θελουν να κοροιδευουν καποιον, για να νιωθουν ανωτεροι του και να αυτοεπιβεβαιωνονται...

----------


## loukoumaki

κονστανς μου ουτε κ τα δικα μου κιλα ηταν υπερβολικα τοτε, αλλα ενα παιδικο προσωπο ειναι πιο στρογγυλο απο αυτο ενος ενηλικου και το περιττο βαρος φαινεται περισσοτερο, ασε που ντυνομουν και χαλια κ τονιζα το παχος μου. παντως, το να κοροιδευει καποιος εναν ανθρωπο που εχει ενα ελαττωμα μονο επιδειξη iq και ανωτεροτητας που δε λεγεται αυτο, το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Αν θελουμε να ειμαστε καλυτεροι απο τους αλλους θα πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να υπερεχουμε σε αρετες και οχι να τους μειωνουμε για να νιωθουμε εμεις καλα. αυτο δε λεγεται υπεροχή αλλα κατωτεροτητα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> παντως, το να κοροιδευει καποιος εναν ανθρωπο που εχει ενα ελαττωμα μονο επιδειξη iq και ανωτεροτητας που δε λεγεται αυτο, το αντιθετο μαλιστα. Αν θελουμε να ειμαστε καλυτεροι απο τους αλλους θα πρεπει να προσπαθουμε να υπερεχουμε σε αρετες και οχι να τους μειωνουμε για να νιωθουμε εμεις καλα. αυτο δε λεγεται υπεροχή αλλα κατωτεροτητα.


Μακαρι να τα καταλαβαιναν αυτα πολλοι, και να προσπαθουσαν λιγο να δουλεψουν με τον εαυτο τους....

----------


## bikaki69

εγω που ζω σε μικρο χωριο και ειμαστε ολοι γνωστοι μεταξυ μας εχω ακουσει παμπολα!!!το χειροτερο??? στο πανηγυρι του χωριου μας μπροστα σε ενα τραπεζι με 20 ατομα λεει καποιος στο αγορι μου αλλα το ακουσαν ολοι : << ρε ποια ειναι αυτη? που παει να κατσει αυτη πιανει 3 καρεκλες απο μονη της δε χωραει εδω>> και καλα δεν με γνωρισε ( επειδη απο το 2005 εχω παρει 40 κιλα )ασχετα που το προηγουμενο βραδυ ( παραμονη) σε ενα αλλο τραπεζι στο ιδιο πανηγυρι ηρθε ο ιδιος βλακας και εκατσε μαζι μας κανενα μισαωρο!!! λετε αυτα τα κιλα να τα πηρα σε ενα βραδυ και γιαυτο δε με γνωρισε το παληκαρι?? και ηταν τυχαιο που απο τα τοσα ατομα που ειμασταν ρωτησε το αγορι μου? εγω παντως ηθελα να ανοιξει η γη να μπω μεσα κυριολεκτικα!!!

----------


## tidekpe

Aυτήν την αυθάδεια έχω βαρεθεί στη κωλ...χώρα μας, την αγένεια του περιπτερά που εγώ του λέω ευχαριστώ που μου δίνει τα ρέστα κι αυτός....τίποτε, τον ενικό που χρησιμοποιεί ο αστυνομικός και ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος και άλλα πολλά...Α, ΡΕ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ που μας χρειάζεται....

----------


## chrisa74

Καλά μη πάτε σε γνωστούς κ φίλους. Στην οικογ που από ενδιαφέρον πάντα μπορεί να
ξεστομιζουν τα ανειπωτα ακόμη κ μπροστά σε
τρίτους κ άλλους δίνοντας το ελεύθερο να κρίνουν. Οι γονείς δεν πρέπει να σηκώνουν μύγα στο σπαθί τους για τα παιδιά τους κοντά χοντρά έξυπνα νομίζω πως είναι θέμα κουλτούρας κ παιδείας όλων

----------


## penelope1985

-500 gr
Επιτελους! Κατω απο τα 64. Επομενος στοχος τα 57 πριν τις 30 Ιουνιου.

----------


## fairy_

Μπραβο Penelope και σε ολα τα κοριτσια που προσπαθουν! Εγω εδω και λιγες μερες ζυγιζομαι καθε πρωι γιαυτο μπηκα στην παρεα σας εδω στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα.... Δε ξερω, παλια νομιζα οτι με αγχωνε αυτο - σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερα να το αφηνω καθε δευτερα που πηγαινω στο διαιτολογο - αλλα μπαινω στον πειρασμο. Σημερα ημουν 57.3 (με τη δικη μου ζυγαρια). Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη

----------


## Constance

fairy μου κι εγω παλια ελεγα δε θελω να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα, αλλα βλεπω τελικα οτι αυτο με κραταει απο πιθανη παρεκτροπη.Λεω κριμα ειναι αυριο θα χαρω αμα με δω εστω και στα ιδια κιλα.

Σημερα πετυχα τον πρωτο μου στοχο (νωριτερα απο οτι υπολογιζα) να δειξει η ζυγαρια πρωτο ψηφιο 7.
79,9 κιλα λοιπον!Και αλλαζω τικερακι και στοχους τωρα!Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη που αντισταθηκα και δεν εφαγα γλυκο χθες, αν και ειναι βασανιστικο και θελω να κανω ακομα δουλεια με μενα ωστε να μη στριφογυριζει το μυαλο μου ενα ολοκληρο βραδυ σε ενα κουτι γλυκα.(Ξημερωματα κοιμηθηκα απο τη λιγουρα αλλα δεν ενεδωσα).Καλη καθοδο σε ολες. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

μπραβο constance μου...εγω ειμαι στα ιδια...βεβαια μου φαινεται καπως λογικο μιας και την προηγουμενη εδειξε -1,300 κατω...

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by bikaki69_
> εγω που ζω σε μικρο χωριο και ειμαστε ολοι γνωστοι μεταξυ μας εχω ακουσει παμπολα!!!το χειροτερο??? στο πανηγυρι του χωριου μας μπροστα σε ενα τραπεζι με 20 ατομα λεει καποιος στο αγορι μου αλλα το ακουσαν ολοι : << ρε ποια ειναι αυτη? που παει να κατσει αυτη πιανει 3 καρεκλες απο μονη της δε χωραει εδω>> και καλα δεν με γνωρισε ( επειδη απο το 2005 εχω παρει 40 κιλα )ασχετα που το προηγουμενο βραδυ ( παραμονη) σε ενα αλλο τραπεζι στο ιδιο πανηγυρι ηρθε ο ιδιος βλακας και εκατσε μαζι μας κανενα μισαωρο!!! λετε αυτα τα κιλα να τα πηρα σε ενα βραδυ και γιαυτο δε με γνωρισε το παληκαρι?? και ηταν τυχαιο που απο τα τοσα ατομα που ειμασταν ρωτησε το αγορι μου? εγω παντως ηθελα να ανοιξει η γη να μπω μεσα κυριολεκτικα!!!


καλα τη νοοτροπια του χωριου την ξερω απο πρωτο χερι! δεν κοιταν να σουλουπωθουν λιγο και να κανουν κανα μπανιο (βασικο) παρα κοιταν τα στραβα του διπλανου... και αν παρατηρησεις, αυτοι που κοροιδευουν ειναι πιο μπαζα κι απο τα μπαζα...

----------


## loukoumaki

-400
111.1 ουφ! αυτον τον αριθμο στη ζυγαρια εχω να τον δω 13 μηνες!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> -400
> 111.1 ουφ! αυτον τον αριθμο στη ζυγαρια εχω να τον δω 13 μηνες!




μπραβο γλυκια μου...αντε να κανουμε βηματα προς το στοχο μας...

----------


## Constance

Ευχαριστω pennou μου.Πως παει η διατροφη σου με τα δημητριακα? :Smile: 
χαχαχ loukoumaki αυτο με το να κανουν μπανιο ξαναπεστο.:P
Mπραβο και για την απωλεια σου νομιζω πας καλα με τη διατροφη σου. :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα πεννου μου! ενα μεγαλο μπραβο και σε σενα! προχωραμε εεε???  :Smile:

----------


## pennou

κοριτσια χθες η μονη παρασπονδια ηταν οτι δεν αντεξα και εβαλα αλλη μια φορα δημητριακα...καλα ειναι αλλα πειναω...  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> κοριτσια χθες η μονη παρασπονδια ηταν οτι δεν αντεξα και εβαλα αλλη μια φορα δημητριακα...καλα ειναι αλλα πειναω...


Kι εγω πειναω καποιες μερες αρκετα.Αλλα ειναι παντα απο χαζομαρα και κρατιεμαι.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by fairy__
> Μπραβο Penelope και σε ολα τα κοριτσια που προσπαθουν! Εγω εδω και λιγες μερες ζυγιζομαι καθε πρωι γιαυτο μπηκα στην παρεα σας εδω στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα.... Δε ξερω, παλια νομιζα οτι με αγχωνε αυτο - σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερα να το αφηνω καθε δευτερα που πηγαινω στο διαιτολογο - αλλα μπαινω στον πειρασμο. Σημερα ημουν 57.3 (με τη δικη μου ζυγαρια). Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ. Ναι εγω για τον ελεγχο ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα γιατι αν ζυγιζεσαι καθε βδομαδα δεν ξερεις τι διακυμανσεις υπηρχαν...

----------


## loukoumaki

πεννου μου μην τρελαινεσαι! δεν ειμαστε και ρομποτ! και γω εχθες ειχα γαμο και τσιμπησα μια φωλιτσα λαχανικων, 3 μπουκιες κρεατοπιτα και λιγο σταμναγκαθι (ω ναι, λες και το ηξεραν οτι θα παω κ ειχαν χορταρακια χεχεχε) το πρωι λεω τι να ανεβω τωρα στη ζυγαρια να κανω? και ομως!
κονστανς μου αυτο με το μπανιο βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι η μονη που το εχει παρατηρησει χαχαχαχα

----------


## Constance

penelope συμφωνω, δε βλεπεις τις διακυμανσεις,και επισης μπορει να ξεφυγεις παραπανω απο οτι θα ξεφευγες αν το αφηνες το ζυγισμα για μια βδομαδα.Βεβαια εχει να κανει και λιγο με το χαρακτηρα του καθενος.
loukoumaki εχω ανεπτυγμενη την αισθηση της οσφρησης μαλλον τι να πω.lol! :P:P
Παντως μπραβο loukoumaki που πηγες καλεσμενη και στο μπουφε εκανες ωραιες επιλογες. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Απλα δεν μπορεις να βλεπεις οτι πηρες 100 γρ και να τρελενεσαι... ουτε να εισαι στα ιδια κιλα μια βδομαδα και να πας να φας μια τουρτα επειδη νομιζεις οτι δεν χανεις...

----------


## ELENA.10

Kοριτσια επειδη κ εγω θελω να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα για να εχω καλυτερο ελεγχο της ολης καταστασης..κ επειδη εχω μια παλια αναλογικη 

ζυγαρια που αν δεν χασεις κιλο δεν κουνιεται καθολου , θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται καμμια καλη ψηφιακη ...

----------


## Constance

Ελενα μου εγω εχω μια tefal, 6-7 χρόνια τωρα και δεν εχει χαλασει.Ειμαι ευχαριστημενη.Ειναι παλιο μοντελο βεβαια και αλλη ψηφιακη ζυγαρια δεν ειχα ποτε για να σου προτεινω κατι αλλο. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

λοιπον εγω εχω την body up της τεφαλ η οποια στοιχιζει 50 ευρω και κανει και λιπομετρηση

----------


## Constance

A καλη φαση penelope.Πρεπει να ναι πιο προσφατο μοντελο απο τη δικη μου.Καλα ακομα καλυτερα να κανει και λιπομετρηση για να βλεπεις αμα αυτο που χανεις ειναι λιπος. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Μπράβο λουκουμάκι  :Big Grin: 

Εγω τιποτα σήμερα σταθερή, ειμαι και στις γονιμες μερες μου

----------


## loukoumaki

μπραβο και σε σενα καραμελιτσα για τη θεαματικη σου απωλεια! μην αγχωνεσαι επειδη εμεινες μια μερα σταθερη, ολα μες στο παιχνιδι ειναι, δεν ειμαστε μηχανες! κι εγω κολλησα τις προηγουμενες μερες και ξερω οτι θα ξανακολλησω αλλα δεν πτοουμαστε! εμπρος, στο δρομο προς τη νικη  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

στα σημερα μου.... 83,5!!!!!!!!!

παμε τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια μου.Ετσι να περνουμε τα πανω μας και τα κιλα στα κατω τους.χιχι.

----------


## ELENA.10

Eυχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια.

Tefal εχετε κ οι δυο λοιπον...Απο αυριο θα αρχισω ερευνα αγορας

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by ELENA.10_
> Kοριτσια επειδη κ εγω θελω να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα για να εχω καλυτερο ελεγχο της ολης καταστασης..κ επειδη εχω μια παλια αναλογικη 
> 
> ζυγαρια που αν δεν χασεις κιλο δεν κουνιεται καθολου , θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται καμμια καλη ψηφιακη ...


εγω πηρα μια τεφαλ πολύ καλή!εχει κ λιπομέτρηση.

----------


## Mairy_Lou

Καλησπερα. Ωραια παρεα ειστε!.. μ αρεσει η κουβεντουλα σας.

ηθελα να ρωτησω, στις γονιμες μερες μας, αυξανουν τα κιλα μας?

Καληνυχτα!

----------


## penelope1985

-200gr 
63.6

----------


## Kate2

55,6 μέχρι το τέλος της περιόδου δεν βλέπω φως...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και απο μενα!
Ωραιο Σαββατοκυριακο, αλλα με αρκετο (με προσοχη βεβαια) φαγητο εξω! 
Λοιπον ξυπνησα 83.4, που σημαινει +300 γρ απο την Παρασκευη. Ξεκιναω δυναμικα απο σημερα παλι...

----------


## mtsek85

βραζιλιανακι μουυυυ
καλημεραααααααααα
ειδες ειδες??? σε εφτασα!!! χιχι!!!!!!!!! αντε αντε καλοκαιρι θα ειμαστε θεες!!!!!!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Mtsekaki!!

Το ειδα και το χαρηκα!!

Στειλε μου καμια μερα απο το διαιτολογιο σου αν μπορεις να την ακολουθησω κι εγω!! Αφου ειμαστε ακριβως στα ιδια!!

Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## pennou

+200 σημερα  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

Εγω εμεινα στα ιδια, αλλα δεν πειραζει καθολου.Pennou μου μηπως εχεις κατακρατησεις; Με τα δημητριακα δυο φορες συνεχιζεις ακομη;

----------


## mtsek85

και τα ιδια costance μου ειναι καλα.. απο το να δεις παραπανω, ας ειναι στα ιδια!!!!!!
αχ δε βλεπω την ωρα να περασει ρεγμτ και αυτη η βδομαδα, να παω για κολυμπι και να δουμε και τι θα πει η διαιτολογος!!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

-300 απο το τιποτα...

----------


## Constance

Nαι mtsek, μια χαρα ειναι και τα ιδια. :Smile: 

Karamelitsa μπραβο χανεις συνεχεια εστω κι απο λιγο.Τα πας πολυ καλα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Nαι mtsek, μια χαρα ειναι και τα ιδια.
> 
> Karamelitsa μπραβο χανεις συνεχεια εστω κι απο λιγο.Τα πας πολυ καλα.


δεν χανω συνεχεια αυτη την εβδομαδα, δεν εχω χασει οσο θα επρεπε, βεβαια και παλι καλα που εχω χασει και αυτα

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Εγω εμεινα στα ιδια, αλλα δεν πειραζει καθολου.Pennou μου μηπως εχεις κατακρατησεις; Με τα δημητριακα δυο φορες συνεχιζεις ακομη;


ναι φιλεναδα μου συνεχιζω με τα δημητριακα αλλα χθες εφαγα δυο φορες το μεσημερι και μια kinder bueno σοκολατα :s και μαλλον το παρακανα...θα το κανω κανονικα σημερα να δουμε....

----------


## Constance

Ax σοκολατα.Μου λειπει κι εμενα αλλα πρεπει να κρατηθουμε ρε γμτ.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ax σοκολατα.Μου λειπει κι εμενα αλλα πρεπει να κρατηθουμε ρε γμτ.



ασε ασε....ετσι και με πιασει αν δεν φαω δεν μπορω...

----------


## loukoumaki

-400
για να δουμε...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> -400
> για να δουμε...


Μπραβο! :Smile:

----------


## chrisa74

Φοβάμαι να ανέβω στην ζυγαριά μήπως έχω πάρει. Έχω πρηξιμο στην κοιλιά κ δεν νομίζω ότι χανω τα ολ μπραν μου έχουν φέρει κολιτιδα μάλλον έχω μια δυσφορία στο εντερο

----------


## penelope1985

-100γρ
63,5

----------


## taniataniatania

(Ξανά) Ξεκίνησα χθες στα 64,8 και σήμερα είμαι 64,4

----------


## Kate2

55,2 Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημεραα σας....!

σημερα η ζυγαρια μου εδειξε τα 84,5.... 1 κιλο πανω, αλλα αδιαθετησα κιολας.... λογικα αυτο θα φυγει μεχρι το τελος της βδομαδας.... ουφ....!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> 55,2 Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα...



Μπραβο Kate

----------


## granita_ed

Σημερα ειμαι 65 ακριβως!δλδ -300γρ!ελπίζω αυριο να δω το 64 που εχω να το δω μηνες!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε σεμι την προηγουμενη βδομαδα δεν ησουν στα 64?

----------


## granita_ed

οχι καλε!μεχρι 65 εχω κατεβει το πιο πολύ!απλα μετα πηγα 2μερο κ εφαγα τα παντα και ξαναπηρα σχεδον μισο κιλο!(το σαβ/κυρ που περασε)και σημερα ειμαι παλι 65!

----------


## penelope1985

μα η μουν ιγουρη οτι ειμασταν στα ιδια...

----------


## granita_ed

οχι καλε!θα χα κανει παρτυ!!!!!!μακαρι πηνελοπη μου να προχωραμε κ οι δυο κ ας προηγεισαι εναμιση κιλο!δε πειραζει!!!!!

----------


## Kate2

penelope1985 Thanks! Εσύ πάλι τρέχεις με γοργούς ρυθμούς... Αντε καλή μας συνέχεια...

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα

83,4 και σημερα... ελπιζω αυριο-μεθαυριο να δω 83. 

Τα ξαναλεμε κοριτσακια!

----------


## loukoumaki

σταθερη σημερα  :Smile:  οκ δε χαλιομαστε

----------


## dew

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω ότι δεν είμαι η μόνη που έχει φάει κόλλημα με το καθημερινό ζύγισμα  :Smile: 
Λοιπόν, χθες το πρωί ήμουν 115,7 και σήμερα 115,4. Αν και το ξέρω ότι χάνω 200-400 γραμμάρια τη μέρα επειδή είναι αρχή και έχω μεγαααααάλο περιθώριο, δε παύει να μου ανεβάζει τη ψυχολογία!! Περιμένω όμως ανυπόμονα να δω και κάποια διαφορά στα ρούχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

-100 gr
63.4

----------


## granita_ed

64.500!!!!! δλδ -500γρ!

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο semie!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστω!τελικα ισως προλαβω το καλοκαιρακι!ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη σημερα!

----------


## penelope1985

10 κιλακια μεινανε!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι....βουνο μου φαινονται αλλα δε πειραζει!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!Στασιμη η ζυγαρια και παλι.Δεν εχω επισκευτει την τουαλετα κι εχω μια κοιλια φουσκωμενη, ενω τη διατροφη μου την τηρω.Δεν ανησυχω καθολου για τη στασιμοτητα της ζυγαριας ομως.Αμα περασει αυτος ο τυμπανισμος ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα δειξει πιο χαμηλα.Αναμενουμε. :Smile: 

Semie μου μπραβο!Ειδες περασες ωραια το Σκ εφαγες οτι ηθελες και τωρα εισαι και μισο κιλο κατω. :Wink:  Μια χαρα τα πας, δεν ειναι βουνο τα δεκα κιλα.Στο λεω εγω που τα εχω χασει ηδη. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

Constance αυτο με την τουαλετα ειναι πολύ σημαντικο!Κ γω οσες φορες κολλησα ηταν για αυτο τελικα!!

----------


## Constance

Nαι ασε!Εχω μια κοιλια!Και χθες να σκεφτεις εφαγα τελευταια φορα στις 7:30.Δε με νοιαζει ομως καθολου ουτε πτοοουμαι εχω υπομονη. :Smile:

----------


## dew

Μόλις -100 γραμμάρια σήμερα  :Frown:  115,3
'Αλλη φορά δε ξανατρώω βραδυνό στις 20:00!!

----------


## taniataniatania

-100 γρμ σήμερα

Από 64,4 στα 64,3

----------


## pennou

εγω κοριτσια μου..καλα που εχω παρει ενα κιλο...μουφα αυτο με τα special K...δοκιμαζα και τα καλοκαιρινα μου και με πιασε καταθλιψη....
απο δω και περα θα κανω το κλασσικο...μεσημερι βραδυ πρωτεϊνη με σαλατα...αντε και πρωι λιγα kornflakes....

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> εγω κοριτσια μου..καλα που εχω παρει ενα κιλο...μουφα αυτο με τα special K...δοκιμαζα και τα καλοκαιρινα μου και με πιασε καταθλιψη....
> απο δω και περα θα κανω το κλασσικο...μεσημερι βραδυ πρωτεϊνη με σαλατα...αντε και πρωι λιγα kornflakes....


pennou μου εχεις κολλησει κι εσυ.Συμφωνω με το να αλλαξεις παλι τη διατροφη.Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις θελει συνεχεις αλλαγες μεχρι να παρει μπρος το σωμα να αρχισει να χανει.

----------


## loukoumaki

-500
θα ξανακολλησω το ξερω, ελπιζω ομως οταν ξεκολλαω να κατεβαινει τοσο πολυ ο καταραμενος δεικτης! καλημερα κοριτσια μου

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> -500
> θα ξανακολλησω το ξερω, ελπιζω ομως οταν ξεκολλαω να κατεβαινει τοσο πολυ ο καταραμενος δεικτης! καλημερα κοριτσια μου


Μπραβο!!!Μας δινεις κουραγιο στις κολλημενες χιχι.Ναι τελικα ετσι γινεται παντα.Κολαμε αλλα μετα η απωλεια ειναι πιο αποτομη.Μπραβο παντως loukoumaki πας τελεια, ετσι να συνεχισει η κατηφορα!

----------


## Kate2

-100 55,1 Kαλά πάμε όλες μου φαίνεται!
semie τι φοβερό κατέβασμα έκανες μετά το Σαββατοκύριακο? Τελικά έχουν δίκιο που λένε όταν κολάς φάε παραπάνω...

----------


## Kate2

loukoumaki τώρα είδα και τα δικά σου.... -500 κι εσύ! Μπράβο!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Kate2_
> -100 55,1 Kαλά πάμε όλες μου φαίνεται!
> semie τι φοβερό κατέβασμα έκανες μετά το Σαββατοκύριακο? Τελικά έχουν δίκιο που λένε όταν κολάς φάε παραπάνω...


σε ευχαριστώ!Κ εγω απορω,μετα απο τετοια μασα,εφαγα σωστα 2 μερες κ επεσα!ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι!

----------


## loukoumaki

ευχαριστω γλυκες μου, ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι απο μενα σε ολες! το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οτι προχωραμε κι οτι δεν το βαζουμε κατω, οσο για τον καταραμενο δεικτη, ε, που θα παει θα ξεκολλησει, δεν ειναι στο χερι του οσο κι αντιστεκεται!

----------


## chrisa74

Εγώ να δείτε κόλλημα που έχω φάει. Κ δεν τρώω κ δεν χανω. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνω λάθος. Κ η κοιλιά φουσκωμενη αντί να κατεβ η ζυγαριά ανεβαίνει

----------


## brazil

Κι εγω... ειμαι 83,8 σημερα... δεν αλλαζω ομως το τικερακι, εχω νευριασει με τον εαυτο μου. Θα το αλλαξω μονο οταν ειναι προς τα κατω!!

----------


## brazil

Mtsekaki μου, που εισαι να μου πεις την πορεια σου??? Ποτε θα πας στην διαιοτολογο σου??

----------


## chrisa74

Μόλις τελείωσα από τον ειδικό παθολογο που πηγαίνω. Μου είπε πως ευθύνεται ο υποθυρεοειδ που δεν έχω χάσει περισς κιλά. Αν δεν είχα θα είχα χάσει οκτώ με την διατροφή που κάνω. Μου είπε όχι φρέσκες τοματες μόνο στα φαγητά εκεί επαναστάτησα αλλά θα υπακουσω γιατί ο οργανισμός μου είναι πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## taniataniatania

τι σχέση εχει η ντομάτα?

----------


## penelope1985

ελα ντε!

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-ΛΟΥΣ ΚΟΥΝΗΘΗΚΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ μετα από 1.5 μήνα!!!!!


-1 Κg

αντε κουκλα μου ζυγαρια παρε το κατηφοροοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο petalouditsa.Αργησε αλλα τουλαχιστον ηταν 1 ολοκληρο κιλο.Αντε γρηγορη καθοδο απο δω και περα. :Smile:

----------


## chrisa74

τι σχέση εχει η ντομάτα?


Η ντομάτα κάνει μεγάλη κατακράτηση υγρών κ μια φίλη μου που πήγαινε σε άλλη διαιτολογο της την είχε απαγορεύσει Περιεχει κ ζάχαρη κ γω κάνω διατρφη χαμηλού γλυκαιμικου δείκτη

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Μπραβο petalouditsa.Αργησε αλλα τουλαχιστον ηταν 1 ολοκληρο κιλο.Αντε γρηγορη καθοδο απο δω και περα.


ευχαριστω γλυκια μου ελπιζω να συνεχισει να κατεβαινει και να μη μου ξανακανει πεισματα η που...να  :Smile:  μια χαρουλα τα πας ε?μπραβοοοοο καλη συνεχειαα να εχουμε ολες

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by chrisa74_
> τι σχέση εχει η ντομάτα?
> 
> 
> Η ντομάτα κάνει μεγάλη κατακράτηση υγρών κ μια φίλη μου που πήγαινε σε άλλη διαιτολογο της την είχε απαγορεύσει Περιεχει κ ζάχαρη κ γω κάνω διατρφη χαμηλού γλυκαιμικου δείκτη


Λάθος τα λές η ντομάτα ανήκει στο χαμηλό προς μεσαίο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που σου την αφαίρεσε.
Για την κατακράτηση μάλλον, πράγμα που ισχύει...

----------


## penelope1985

-100 gr
63,3

----------


## taniataniatania

-400 σήμερα

Απο 64,3 στα 63,9

----------


## dew

-500gr
Από 115,3 σε 114,8!  :Big Grin:  Πάει και το ρημάδι το 115!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα + 100 αλλα φταιει που εφαγα πολύ αργα κ κοιμηθηκα λιγο οποτε δε το κουναω το τικερακι μου με τπτ!χιχιχιχιχι

μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα μου!!!

----------


## pennou

-700 σημερα...71,600 αντε να δουμε...

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο πεννου μου!!!!!!πεταει η ομαδα βλεπω!

----------


## pennou

τα ειχα παρατησει λιγο και πηρα παλι μπρος γιατι ειδα τα καλοκαιρινα μου και δεν μου παει τιποτα...ευχαριστω semie μου...και συ μια χαρα τα πας..μην αγχωνεσαι...παρακολουθω εγω  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχα..ενταξει απ τη στιγμη που εφτασα το 64 πλεον εχω αρχισει κ πιστευω οτι μπορω να καταφερω και το 63!κ ισως να προλαβω να μαι -9 κιλακια μεχρι τον Ιουλιο!λες???αχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by semie_
> χαχαχαχα..ενταξει απ τη στιγμη που εφτασα το 64 πλεον εχω αρχισει κ πιστευω οτι μπορω να καταφερω και το 63!κ ισως να προλαβω να μαι -9 κιλακια μεχρι τον Ιουλιο!λες???αχχχχχχχχχ



αχ γλυκια μου στο ευχομαι αν και αν ημουν εγω στα κιλα σου δεν θα εσκαγα και τοσο...

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια μην ανησυχειτε οτι κολαει ξεκολαει.Με επιμονη και υπομονη κι εγω ξεκολλησα.79,5 σημερα!Μπραβο pennou για το -700!!! :Smile:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Κοριτσια μην ανησυχειτε οτι κολαει ξεκολαει.Με επιμονη και υπομονη κι εγω ξεκολλησα.79,5 σημερα!Μπραβο pennou για το -700!!!



αντε παμεεεεε....μπραβο μας...ειπα να κανω αυτο που δεν θα κολλησω σιγουρα μεσημερι βραδυ σαλατα με πρωτεϊνη...δεν με παιρνει για αργο και σωστο χασιμο.....

----------


## granita_ed

θυμαμαι οτι αλλη μια φορα που ειχα φρικαρει με τα κιλα μου ειχα φτασει τα 60 κ τοτε μου φαινομουν χαλια!σκεψου οτι ειχα κανει διαιτα κ ειχα παει 48-50.που να ξερα οτι καποτε θα φτανα 71!!βεβαια εγω φταιω γιατι δε τρωω πολύ αλλα ετρωγα μονο βλακειες σε μονιμη βαση κ ηξερα οτι παχαινω απλα δεν ειχα δυναμη να κανω κατι για αυτο.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by semie_
> θυμαμαι οτι αλλη μια φορα που ειχα φρικαρει με τα κιλα μου ειχα φτασει τα 60 κ τοτε μου φαινομουν χαλια!σκεψου οτι ειχα κανει διαιτα κ ειχα παει 48-50.που να ξερα οτι καποτε θα φτανα 71!!βεβαια εγω φταιω γιατι δε τρωω πολύ αλλα ετρωγα μονο βλακειες σε μονιμη βαση κ ηξερα οτι παχαινω απλα δεν ειχα δυναμη να κανω κατι για αυτο.



ακριβως το ιδιο που λες μονο που εγω τα χα ξαναφτασει οταν πρωτοπηγα φοιτητρια 15 κιλα σε 3μηνες..εχουμε και τον ιδιο σωματοτυπο και καταλαβαινομαστε...ελπιζω οταν τα χασουμε να μην ξανααφεθουμε

----------


## Constance

Aμα τα περνεις σιγα σιγα τα κιλα ξεγελιεσαι.Προσωπικα για να μη μου κανουν τα ρουχα μου επειδη τα περνω συμμετρικα και παντου, πρεπει να παρω αρκετα κιλα για να το συνειδητοποιησω οτι ναι εχω παχυνει.Ετσι την πατησα και πηρα αρκετα κιλα χωρις να το καταλαβω.Επισης ποτε δεν ημουν φιλη με τη ζυγαρια.Αμα χασω τα κιλα μου θα βαλω προγραμμα να ζυγιζομαι μια φορα τη βδομαδα οπωσδηποτε για να μη ξεφυγω παλι.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> ακριβως το ιδιο που λες μονο που εγω τα χα ξαναφτασει οταν πρωτοπηγα φοιτητρια 15 κιλα σε 3μηνες..εχουμε και τον ιδιο σωματοτυπο και καταλαβαινομαστε...ελπιζω οταν τα χασουμε να μην ξανααφεθουμε


Κι εγω φοιτητρια παχυνα....Μεχρι τα 22-23 μου δεν ειχα ξεφυγει πανω απο 75 ποτε.Μετα εκανα μια διαιτα πηγα 68 αλλα τα εχασα πολυ γρηγορα και μετα εκτροχιαστικα.Και μεσα σε ενα χρονο ειχα παει 93 χωρις να το συνειδητοποιησω.Αυτα τα delivery και οι σοκολατες απο το περιπτερο συνεχεια με καψανε.:P

----------


## granita_ed

κ μενα ακριβως τα ιδια!αυτο το περιπτερο το χα χτισει!

----------


## loukoumaki

-400
κοριτσια μπραβο, βλεπω ευχαριστα  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Και σημερα 83,8... ΤΕΡΜΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΩ ΤΑ LIPOTOX και θα σας πω!!

Δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι με τιποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> ακριβως το ιδιο που λες μονο που εγω τα χα ξαναφτασει οταν πρωτοπηγα φοιτητρια 15 κιλα σε 3μηνες..εχουμε και τον ιδιο σωματοτυπο και καταλαβαινομαστε...ελπιζω οταν τα χασουμε να μην ξανααφεθουμε
> ...



αφου να φανταστεις πηγαινα σε κρεπερι και σε σουβλατσιδικα και μου λεγαν τα συνηθισμενα να σου ετοιμασω????

----------


## Kate2

στα ιδια σήμερα... 55,1 Η ταχύτητά μου δεν λέγεται...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> αφου να φανταστεις πηγαινα σε κρεπερι και σε σουβλατσιδικα και μου λεγαν τα συνηθισμενα να σου ετοιμασω????


τα ίδια κι εγώ, γμτ αει στο καλό πια! μάλλον κι εγώ για σκέτη σαλάτα+πρωτείνη με κόβω για μερικές ημέρες, πάλι κόλλησα...

----------


## BettyG

Τίποτα κόλλησα, αντε να δούμε για πόσο πάλι, ούφ...

----------


## penelope1985

-200γρ
63.1

----------


## brazil

83,1 επιτελους ξεκολλησε!! Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους και ολες!!! Και καλο σαββατοκυριακο (με προσοχη!)

----------


## dew

-600γρ
Από 114,8 σε 114,2.. Η αλήθεια είναι με τρόμαξε λίγο γιατί δεν περίμενα τόσο πολύ σε μια μέρα. Αλλά είμαι ακόμα στην αρχή και τα κιλά μου είναι πάρα πολλά.. σωστά;

----------


## penelope1985

σωστα! Μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## Constance

dew μου στην αρχη τα κιλα χανονται παντα πιο γρηγορα μη σε ανησυχει.Ομως να μην στεναχωρηθεις και αργοτερα οταν η απωλεια θα ειναι μικροτερη. :Smile: 

Σημερινη απωλεια -100.Δηλαδη 79.4!Αντε πιστευω τη Δευτερα να ειμαι 79 στρογγυλο. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> dew μου στην αρχη τα κιλα χανονται παντα πιο γρηγορα μη σε ανησυχει.Ομως να μην στεναχωρηθεις και αργοτερα οταν η απωλεια θα ειναι μικροτερη.
> 
> Σημερινη απωλεια -100.Δηλαδη 79.4!Αντε πιστευω τη Δευτερα να ειμαι 79 στρογγυλο.


στο ευχομαι!κ ακομα χαμηλοτερα!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου (και αγορια!)

ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα! εγω ειχα τρεχαματα γιαυτο και χαθηκα αυτες τις μερες... ειχα τον αντρα μου στο νοσοκομειο με μονοπυρηνωση (βγηκε και ειναι καλα τωρα), αρχισα κολυμβητηριο.... ολα καλα πανε με τη διατροφη, την ακολουθω κατα γραμμα, εκτος απο καποιες μερες που δεν εφαγα απογευματινο....

στα κιλα σουπερ!!!!
σημερα πρωι ημουν στα 83,2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σουπερ!!!!
Δευτερα εχω διαιτολογο... για να δουμε τι θα πει!

----------


## granita_ed

σε χασαμε αλλα αφου επανηλθες οκ!περαστικουλια στον αντρα σου!μπραβο για τα κιλακια!συνεχιζεις δυναμικα κ χαιρομαι πολύ γιατι εισαι αισιοδοξη κ με κανεις κ εμενα να σκεφτομαι ομορφα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> καλημερα κοριτσακια μου (και αγορια!)
> 
> ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα! εγω ειχα τρεχαματα γιαυτο και χαθηκα αυτες τις μερες... ειχα τον αντρα μου στο νοσοκομειο με μονοπυρηνωση (βγηκε και ειναι καλα τωρα), αρχισα κολυμβητηριο.... ολα καλα πανε με τη διατροφη, την ακολουθω κατα γραμμα, εκτος απο καποιες μερες που δεν εφαγα απογευματινο....
> 
> στα κιλα σουπερ!!!!
> σημερα πρωι ημουν στα 83,2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! σουπερ!!!!
> Δευτερα εχω διαιτολογο... για να δουμε τι θα πει!



Μπραβο! Τα πας τελεια!

----------


## mtsek85

σε ευχαριστω πολυ simie μου!!
πραγματικα αν και οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι και οι μερες που περασα ακομα πιο πολυ, ειμαι φουλ με θετικη ενεργεια!!! και βλεπω και τρελους ποντους να φευγουν και μαρεσει ακομα πιο πολυ!!!! περιφερεια κοριτσια 112!!!! (απο 117 πριν 1μιση βδομαδα)!!!

----------


## pennou

-400 σημερααααα...71,200

----------


## ria_ed

-1000 γρ

80,5

----------


## sofitsi1986

καλησπέρα!! είμαι νέα στο κλαμπ!! αλλα παλια στο προβλημα των κιλων!! εχω ξεκινησει διαιτα εδω και μια βδομαδα αλλα σημερα λογω της περιοδου ειμαι 79 απο 77!! απογοητευση...!!!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by sofitsi1986_
> καλησπέρα!! είμαι νέα στο κλαμπ!! αλλα παλια στο προβλημα των κιλων!! εχω ξεκινησει διαιτα εδω και μια βδομαδα αλλα σημερα λογω της περιοδου ειμαι 79 απο 77!! απογοητευση...!!!


καλως ηρθες γλυκια μου...καθολου απογοητευση σε 3-4 μερες θα φυγουν μιας και ειναι κατακρατηση υγρων και οχι λιπος...μην πτοεισαι συνεχισε κανονικα...

----------


## Βάσω26

Γεια σας κ'από μένα!Μπορεί να μη γράφω πολύ συχνά αλλά σας παρακολουθώ καθημερινά..είστε σημαντικό στήριγμα στη προσπάθεια μου μιας και πριν λίγες μέρες ξεκίνησα διατροφή υπό παρακολούθηση διαιτολόγου και θέλω τόόόόό...όσο πολύ να τα καταφέρω και ξέρω οτι μπορώ.Την άλλη βδομάδα λοιπόν που θα ζυγιστώ με το καλό θα σας ενημερώσω για τα ακριβή κιλά μου!Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες!

----------


## penelope1985

Γεια σου Βασω. Να τα λεμε!

----------


## sofitsi1986

καλως σας βρηκα pennou μου!!! και εγω αυτο λεω οτι ειναι υγρα για να παιρνω κουραγιο!! και συνεχιζω.....

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια μπραβο για τις απωλειες σας.Ενα μεγαλο καλωσηρθατε στις καινουριες. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

σταθερη σημερα
μην τα θελουμε κι ολα δικα μας
προχωραμε δυναμικα!  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Κολημα και σήμερα....

----------


## ria_ed

-1κιλό =79.5

----------


## penelope1985

+200 γρ

63,3

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑ!

----------


## ria_ed

ΚΑΛΗ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑ!!!! ΝΑΙ!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα, καλό μήνα και καλά να περάσετε όλοι σήμερα!  :Smile: 
+-0 σήμερα στα 114,2 
Τι πάθαμε όλες Σαββατιάτικο; :P
Μήπως μας θυμίζει η ζυγαριά να μη τον <παραψήσουμε> το Μάη?  :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα και καλο μηνα
-400 σημερα
ξεκιναει ο μαιος με 109.4, για να δουμε πως θα παει...

----------


## dew

ααα.. λουκουμάκι, είδα τα χθεσινά σου και νόμιζα ήταν σημερινά  :Big Grin:  
Μπράβο, μπράβο!!! Καλή αρχή στο μήνα!!

----------


## loukoumaki

ευχαριστω dew επισης!!! καλες απωλειες να 'χουμε !!!

----------


## pennou

καλημερα κοριτσια καλο μηναααα
-500 σημεραααα 70,700
σε 3 μερες εχω κατεβει 2 κιλα  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Σταθερη στα κιλα μας σημερα, παρολο που φαγαμε λιγο παραπανω χθες, δεν εγινε ζημια.:P

Μπραβο κοριτσια για τις απωλειες, καλα παμε ολες. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο σε ολες κοριτσια!καλο μηνα, καλη Πρωτομαγια!εγω εφαγα χτες αντι για σημερα οποτε απο σημερα ξανα στον αγωνα!με εδειξε και +200 αλλα δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι γιατι πιστευω οτι ειναι φουσκωμα απ το βραδινο!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαι μετα τα χτεσινα φυσικα ειμαι +400 γρ
63,7 και παλι καλα να λεμε...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Σταθερή και δεύτερη μέρα στα 114,2.
Για να δούμε αύριο..

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
κι εγω σταθερη σημερα  :Smile: 
μαλλον η πρωτομαγια φταιει

----------


## Constance

Μια απο τα ιδια.Και ξερω τι φταιει, το εντερο μου που ειναι χαλια τις τελευταιες μερες.Γιατι απο αποψη διατροφης τα παω καλα.Καλα χθες βραδυ περασα τρελη πεινα μιλαμε...

----------


## pennou

εγω σημερα +200 αλλα καλα να παθω γιατι χθες μου ηρθε λιγουρα και εφαγα φετα με ψωμι και λαδι μπολικο...και παγωτο..
και λιγα που με εδειξε δεν πειραζει σημερα ειμαι πιο δυνατη και συνεχιζουμε μιας και παμε καλα...70,900...

----------


## mtsek85

ζυγισμα της Κυριακης 82,9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ολα πανε καλα!
αυριο εχω διαιτολογο (το εχω πει απειρες φορες ξερω!) και εχω πολυ αγωνια να δω ποσο θα με βγαλει εκεινη!!!!

----------


## LaLuna

εχω αγωνια για αυριο που θα ζυγιστω...
αδιαθετησα κι ολας,παιζει ρολο?

----------


## BettyG

καλά ε, δε κουνάει φύλλο!!! στα ίδια και σήμερα!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 
113,9 σήμερα! Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα από το άτιμο το 114,2  :Big Grin: 
-300 γρ
Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες μας με δύναμη!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Χτες προσεξα παρα πολυ και η ζυγαρια με αντεμοιψε. 
-800
62.9
Αποδειξη οτι τελικα αμα φας 2 μερες και βαλεις βαρος ειναι υγρα και οχι λιπος και οπως μπαινει βγαινει...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σας!!!

σημερα τι πρωι στα 82,3 αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι... θελω να δω τι θα μου πει η διαιτολογος το απογευμα.... παντως μια χαρουλα παμε!!! νομιζω πως η περιοδος αυτη μας εβαλε σε ταξη και το καλοκαιρι θα ειμαστε κορμαρες!!!!!!!!!!!! (ή καλυτερες απο περσι...)

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα κι απο μενα! 83,9 σημερα... το σαββατοκυριακο με χαλασε... Αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!! 

Mtsek τα πας τελεια!!! Θελω κι εγω να τα καταφερω!! Αλλα δεν βλεπω προκοπη... 

Χθες ξεκινησα και κολυμβητηριο, ελπιζω να βοηθησει!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Η ζυγαρια για αλλη μια μερα επιμενει στα ιδια.Παρολο που ειμαι συνεπης με τη διατροφη οσο δεν περνει.Και χθες βραδυ μετα τις 7:30 δεν ξαναεφαγα τιποτα.Μπα λυσσα κακια δηλαδη.:P Δεν τα παραταω με τιποτα ομως.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οταν ξεκολλησει η απωλεια θα ειναι μεγαλη. :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα βραζιλιανακι!!!!!
θα τα καταφερεις μωρε μη σε παιρνει απο κατω....!

ποση ωρα κανεις κολυμπι εσυ?
και πχ αν κατσεις 30 λεπτα, κανεις ασταματητα?

εγω παω 1ωρα και κανω, αλλα καθε 3-4 γυρους σταματαω μετα για μερικα λεπτα... ειναι κακο αυτο...?




> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα! 83,9 σημερα... το σαββατοκυριακο με χαλασε... Αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!! 
> 
> Mtsek τα πας τελεια!!! Θελω κι εγω να τα καταφερω!! Αλλα δεν βλεπω προκοπη... 
> 
> Χθες ξεκινησα και κολυμβητηριο, ελπιζω να βοηθησει!

----------


## brazil

Κοιτα οταν κανω κανονικα προπονηση κανω 1 ωρα και κανω γυρω στα 2 χιλιομετρα. Αλλα τωρα που ειμαι αγυμναστη, ξεκινησα χθες με 1,3 χιλιομετρα και σιγα σιγα θα αυξανω ρυθμους. 

Δωσε μου καμια καλη ιδεα τι να κανω για να χασω 2-3 κιλακια και να παρω τα πανω μου!! Γραφεις καπου τι τρως καθημερινα για να δω τι σου εχει πει η διαιοτολογος σου?? Θα με βοηθουσες πολυ!!

----------


## mtsek85

γραφω στο ημερολογιο μου αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες δεν εχω γραψει.. αν θες δες εκει κ θα σου γραψω και τα χθεσινα και τα σημερινα μου.....

με τη διατροφη παντως αυτη εχω χασει σε 2 βδομαδες 4 κιλα σχεδον..... καλα παει...

----------


## brazil

Τελεια παει δεν το συζητω!!! Μακαρι κι εγω να τα καταφερω!!! Θα προσπαθησω να τα βρω στο "ημερολογιο μου" και τα παλιοτερα σου για να δω τι σου εχει πει η διαιτολογος σου! Εκει ειχες γραψει και τα πρωτα που σου ειχε πει?? 
Θα περιμενουμε να μας πεις τι σου ειπε σημερα!!

----------


## mtsek85

ναι τα εχω γραψει οποτε μπορεις να τα δεις...!
εγω αγωνια για σημερα!!! χιχι. θα γραψω το βραδυ τι ειπε, ελπιζω καλα λογια.........  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Aφου εχεις χασει τι να πει? Ειναι δυνατον?

----------


## mtsek85

ε δε ξερω..... εκεινης η ζυγαρια με εβγαζε πιο πολλα κιλα οταν ειχα παει.. 2 παραπανω βασικα... και θελω να δω τωρα τι θα λεει...

----------


## penelope1985

και μενα με βγαζει παραπανω ρε συ γιατι εμεις ζυγιζομαστε πρωι χωρις να εχουμε φαει και αφου εχουμε παει τουαλετα... και μετα παμε στο διαιτολογο και φοραμε ρουχα ειμαστε φαγωμενοι ακομα και αν εχουμε ραντεβου στις 10 το πρωι και εχουμε πιει και νερο... οποτε πως ειναι δυνατον να μας δειξει το ιδιο?

----------


## BettyG

ρε κορίτσια γιατί όλων των διαιτολόγων οι ζυγαριές λένε πάντα παραπάνω από τις δικιές μας ?
έχω πάει πρωί χωρίς να έχω φάει τίποτα και πάλι με έδειχνε 2 κιλά πάνω! είχα σκάσει τότε γιατί ήταν σίγουρο οτι είχα χάσει....
Μάλλον τις πειράζουν για να μας έχουν στη τσίτα.... γιατι ποτέ δε μας δείχνουν λιγότερο από τη δική μας...

----------


## Constance

Betty ισχυει.Επιτιδες τα κανουνε.Βασικα γιαυτο λενε κιολας μη ζυγιζεσαι μονη σου σπιτι κλπ.Καλυτερα γενικα να ζυγιζεται κανεις σε μια ζυγαρια.

----------


## penelope1985

2 κιλα? Μηπως ειχες πιει νερο? Εμενα παντως του γυμναστηριου με δειχνει ιδια κιλα με του σπιτιου και του διαιτολογου κατα μεσο ορο +500 γρ.

----------


## BettyG

Όχι καλέ, αφού το έκανα επίτηδες για να δώ αν θα έχω διαφορά, τίποτα απολύτως...

----------


## pennou

σημερα +400...λογικο συνεχιστηκε το κατρακυλημα...αλλα μεταξυ μας το ευχαριστηθηκα...χαλαλι το μισοκιλο που πηρα.71,300

----------


## loukoumaki

αρχισε και το "χοντραινει" πολυ η ζυγαρια μου! δευτερη μερα 109.4, κολλημενη. τρεμοπαιξε λιγο 109.1, 109.2 (λεπτομερειες δλδ) και σταθεροποιηθηκε ξανα στο 109.4... αλλα δε θα της περασει!!!

----------


## Βάσω26

Εγώ αύριο επιτέλους ζυγίζομαι στο διαιτολόγο, μετά τη πρώτη μου βδομάδα διατροφής και έχω πολύ αγωνία...ελπίζω τα νέα είναι ευχάριστα..θα σας ενημερώσω!

----------


## salvage

92 μετά από πολύ καιρό (προηγούμενο ζύγισμα μέσα Μαρτίου: 84) 

Μια χαρά!!!

----------


## penelope1985

-100 γρ
62.8

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-400γρ σήμερα! Από 113,9 σε 113,5.. 
1 μονάδα ΔΜΣ κάτω ακόμα και γίνομαι officialy απλά παχύσαρκη από τη νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία που έχω τώρα :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> αρχισε και το "χοντραινει" πολυ η ζυγαρια μου! δευτερη μερα 109.4, κολλημενη. τρεμοπαιξε λιγο 109.1, 109.2 (λεπτομερειες δλδ) και σταθεροποιηθηκε ξανα στο 109.4... αλλα δε θα της περασει!!!


Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω περιπου ειμαι μια βδομαδα κολλημενη.Σημερα κι εμενα τρεμοπαιξε στα 79,3 αλλα μετα παλι 79.4!
Ειναι να μη μουλαρωσει παιδι μου.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα! σημερα -500, ελπιζω να μη μου κανει φαρσα η ζυγαρια χαχαχα! κονστανς μου υπομονη, ειπαμε, δε θα της περασει, ουφ!

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα 
> -400γρ σήμερα! Από 113,9 σε 113,5.. 
> 1 μονάδα ΔΜΣ κάτω ακόμα και γίνομαι officialy απλά παχύσαρκη από τη νοσογόνο παχυσαρκία που έχω τώρα


dew απ' οσο ξέρω η νοσογονος παχυσαρκια ξεκιναει απο ΔΜΣ 40 και οχι 35  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα! σημερα -500, ελπιζω να μη μου κανει φαρσα η ζυγαρια χαχαχα! κονστανς μου υπομονη, ειπαμε, δε θα της περασει, ουφ!


Σε αυτο ελπιζω κι εγω οτι οταν ξεκολλησει θα πεσει για τα καλα.Μπραβο λουκουμακι για την απωλεια. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dew

χμμ δε θυμάμαι που το είχα βρει αλλά είναι 25-30 υπέρβαρος, 30-35 παχύσαρκος, 35-40 νοσογόνος παχυσαρκία, 40 και άνω θνησιγενής παχυσαρκία :P

----------


## dew

'Οχι ότι έχει σημασία αν είναι ή δεν είναι έτσι.. απλά βρίσκω τρόπους να χαίρομαι  :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

χαχαχα εισαι φοβερη! δες αυτο http://www.eufic.org/article/el/rid/...mi-calculator/

----------


## granita_ed

-200gr κατι ειναι κ αυτο. κ εκανα λιπομετρηση με εβγαλε 23,4 νομιζω καλα ειναι.

----------


## Constance

Καλα πας semie μου.Αυτη η ζυγαρια με τη λιπομετρηση λοιπον με ψηνει να την αγορασω. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

αχ την πηρα κ τελικα με δειχνει λαθος κιλα κ λιπομετρηση ποτε δεν εκανα...
σκεφτομαι να παρω μια φιλιπς χωρις λιπομετρηση που δειχνει σωστα κιλα 
(την εχει η αδελφη μου κ δειχνει ενδιεξη ιδια με του διαιτολογου)

κονστανς ευχομαι να ξεκολλησεις...
και ευχομαι οταν καταφερω να ζυγιστω στην παλια μου ζυγαρια να μην εχω παχυνει τραγικα...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> αχ την πηρα κ τελικα με δειχνει λαθος κιλα κ λιπομετρηση ποτε δεν εκανα...
> σκεφτομαι να παρω μια φιλιπς χωρις λιπομετρηση που δειχνει σωστα κιλα 
> (την εχει η αδελφη μου κ δειχνει ενδιεξη ιδια με του διαιτολογου)
> 
> κονστανς ευχομαι να ξεκολλησεις...
> και ευχομαι οταν καταφερω να ζυγιστω στην παλια μου ζυγαρια να μην εχω παχυνει τραγικα...


Ειχα παλια μια απο τις συμβατικες (οχι ψηφιακη και την εχω ακομα κιολας) και μια τεφαλ που την εχω αγορασει αρκετα χρονια πριν, ψηφιακη αλλα απλη δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο.Και στις δυο με δειχνει ιδια κιλα οποτε πιστευω ειναι οκ οι ζυγαριες μου.Aλλα θα μου αρεσε να εχω και λιπομετρηση.Οσο για το κολλημα ασε μια βδομαδα παω να κλεισω και εκει το ,4 δε φευγει.:P Αλλα εκανα κατι αλλαγες απο χθες στα γευματα μου, και πιστευω αυριο να ανταμειφθω με απωλεια εστω και λιγη.Και να εχεις παρει κανα κιλο παντως bad θα ειναι απο το ταξιδι που πηγες, και αυτες οι παρασπονδιες δεν εχουν και τοσο μεγαλη ζημια τελικα.Αν ξαναμπεις στο προγραμμα θα ειναι σα να μην εγιναν ποτε. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

μωρε δεν ημουν σε προγραμμα εδω κ μηνες, οποτε το ενα κιλο μετραει...γιατι αμα εισαι σε διαιτα οκ κ να ξεφυγεις δεν τρεχει τιποτε.
αμα δεν εισαι ομως το προβλημα ειναι το ποτε θα ξαναμπεις σε προγραμμα....κ αν τσιμπας ενα κιλο απο εδω κ ενα απο εκει...παει το καραβι...

μια χαρα πας, ολα θα γινουν, τι αλλαγη εκανες? μια χαρα τρως, δεν ξερω πσοοτητα βεβαια...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> Πρωινο Χυμος, 3 μικρα δαμασκηνα
> Δεκατιανο μπανανα
> ...


γιαυτο μιλαω που διαβασα στο αλλο τοπικ

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μωρε δεν ημουν σε προγραμμα εδω κ μηνες, οποτε το ενα κιλο μετραει...γιατι αμα εισαι σε διαιτα οκ κ να ξεφυγεις δεν τρεχει τιποτε.
> αμα δεν εισαι ομως το προβλημα ειναι το ποτε θα ξαναμπεις σε προγραμμα....κ αν τσιμπας ενα κιλο απο εδω κ ενα απο εκει...παει το καραβι...
> 
> μια χαρα πας, ολα θα γινουν, τι αλλαγη εκανες? μια χαρα τρως, δεν ξερω πσοοτητα βεβαια...


Εφαγα πολυ σωστα και πραγματικα απορω γιατι δεν εχω χασει πιο πολυ, αλλα ειναι τα κλασικα του μεταβολισμου αυτα.Προσεχω και ποσοτητες και να εχει ποικιλια, τρωω πολυ λαχανικο φρουτο και γενικα υγιηνα.Απο 4 απριλιου εχω να κανω παρασπονδια να σκεφτεις.Μαλιστα χθες δεν προλαβα να φαω κι ενα γευμα.Αλλα ο δεικτης εκει!Αυτο που με κραταει ειναι οτι οταν ξεκολλησει ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα παρει γρηγορη κατρακυλα.Δεν τα παραταω με τιποτα, εχει γινει τρελο κλικ στο μυαλο μου.Ουτε γερμανος στρατιωτης τετοια πειθαρχια.:P  :Smile: 

Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα μπεις στο προγραμμα.Ηδη σημερα ειδα τι εφαγες και εισαι σε καλο δρομο.Σιγα σιγα.Παντως και η νηστεια που κανετε το if βοηθαει τελικα.Τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω καθιερωσει περιπου 15 ωρες νηστεια (μαζι με το βραδυνο υπνο εννοειται) και ετσι εχω βαλει στο μυαλο μου για τα καλα οτι τερμα τα βραδυνα τσιμπολογηματα.

----------


## Constance

A και οταν λεω αλλαγη, απλα ειδα πχ οτι στο πρωινο μου για αρκετες μερες ετρωγα ολο γαλα δημητριακα.Απο χθες το σταματησα, κι εβαλα χυμο με δαμασκηνα.Επισης οταν πηγα σουπερμαρκετ τη δευτερα, πηρα πραγματα που ειχα καιρο να ψωνισω και αλλα που τα επερνα τις τελευταιες φορες απεφυγα να τα ξαναπαρω.Πχ πηρα ριζομακαρονα, και δεν πηρα κανονικα μακαρονια.

----------


## Danai20

Πάντως παιδιά το θέμα μεταβολισμός δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ. Όταν έτρωγα πάχαινα, όταν το έκοβα αδυνατιζα. Αναλογα με τις θερμιδες ηταν και τα κιλά μου. Μπορει βεβαια σε κάποιους ανθρώπους όντως να κολλάει. Αλλά σε μένα όποτε κόλλησε ήταν γιατι εκανα κατι λάθος που ανεβαζε τις θερμίδες.Τη μια έπινα πολλούς χυμούς φρούτων, την άλλη εβαζα πολύ λάδι στη σαλάτα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Danai20_
> Πάντως παιδιά το θέμα μεταβολισμός δεν το έχω σκεφτεί ποτέ. Όταν έτρωγα πάχαινα, όταν το έκοβα αδυνατιζα. Αναλογα με τις θερμιδες ηταν και τα κιλά μου. Μπορει βεβαια σε κάποιους ανθρώπους όντως να κολλάει. Αλλά σε μένα όποτε κόλλησε ήταν γιατι εκανα κατι λάθος που ανεβαζε τις θερμίδες.Τη μια έπινα πολλούς χυμούς φρούτων, την άλλη εβαζα πολύ λάδι στη σαλάτα.


Σιγουρα αυτα τα λαθη με χυμους λαδια κλπ που λες τα εχουμε κανει ολες.Αλλα πραγματικα θεμα μεταβολισμου ισχυει.Οσο μεγαλωνουμε κιολας ο μεταβολισμος επιβραδυνει anyway.

Παντως η ειναι ο μεταβολισμος μου ή εχει απλα χαλασει η ζυγαρια.Γιατι στα ρουχα μου εχω δει αισθητη διαφορα. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

+100 γρ
62.9

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-200γρ σήμερα. Από 113,5 σε 113,3. 
Constance συνέχισε γερά και σίγουρα θα κατέβει σύντομα! Στο χέρι της είναι; :P

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα πρωι στα 83 νταν~~~

----------


## ria_ed

-100γρ 80.5

πάλι καλά να λέω.... γιατι στις 12 τα μεσανυχτα με επιασε πάλι ο δαίμον ...και έκανα εεεεενα βουλιμικοοοοο....  :Frown:

----------


## brazil

83.9 σημερα το πρωι...

Απολογισμος: κατι δεν παει καλα, αλλα θα προσπαθησω κι αλλο. Καθε βοηθεια... δεκτη!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα 
> -200γρ σήμερα. Από 113,5 σε 113,3. 
> Constance συνέχισε γερά και σίγουρα θα κατέβει σύντομα! Στο χέρι της είναι; :P


Ευχαριστω dew!Ετσι κι εγινε.-200γρ σημερα κι εγω.Επιτελους!

brazil μου εκανες τιποτα παρασπονδιες, ή ενω κανεις διατροφη η ζυγαρια κανει τα δικα της;

----------


## brazil

Constance μου, το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εκανα παρασπονδιες... Τωρα ξεκινησα και κολυμβηση μηπως και ενεργοποιηθει ο μεταβολισμος... 
Εσυ πολυ καλα τα πας... σε ενα μηνα 4 κιλα, τελεια!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Constance μου, το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εκανα παρασπονδιες... Τωρα ξεκινησα και κολυμβηση μηπως και ενεργοποιηθει ο μεταβολισμος... 
> Εσυ πολυ καλα τα πας... σε ενα μηνα 4 κιλα, τελεια!!


Καταλαβα εχεις φαει κολλημα.Πολλα μπορει να φταινε.Πχ εγω ειχα κολλησει λογω δυσκοιλιότητας.Η επειδη ετρωγα ιδια πραγματα συνεχεια.Δε θελει πχ μονο ψητα με σαλατες, θελει ποικιλια.Κανε υπομονη, δε θελει πισωγύρισμα το θεμα.Καλα εκανες και ξεκινησες ασκηση (για μενα το κολυμπι κιολας ειναι η καλυτερη ασκηση).

----------


## brazil

Ναι το εχω κι εγω το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας. Αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες το εχω ριξει στα ακτινιδια. Και οντως τρωω τα ιδια πραγματα συνεχεια... Αλλα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? Δεν βαζω ποικιλια γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως κανω λαθος. Εχεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη που ακολουθεις ή απλα μετρας θερμιδες σε οτι κι αν τρως??

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Ναι το εχω κι εγω το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας. Αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες το εχω ριξει στα ακτινιδια. Και οντως τρωω τα ιδια πραγματα συνεχεια... Αλλα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? Δεν βαζω ποικιλια γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως κανω λαθος. Εχεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη που ακολουθεις ή απλα μετρας θερμιδες σε οτι κι αν τρως??


Eχω διατροφη απο διαιτολογο και ακολουθω αυτη.Κανω πολλα χρονια διαιτες κι εχω επισης καταλαβει τι διατροφικη συμπεριφορα πρεπει να εχω για να χασω κιλα.Αλλα θα σου πω το εξης.Μη φοβασαι να βαλεις ποικιλια και να πειραματιστεις.Σε μια διαιτα πρεπει να τα τρωμε ολα.Ενα σοκολατακι πχ μεσα στο διατροφολογιο μιας ημερας ειναι θεμιτο.Γιατι αν στερηθεις τελειως καποια πραγματα οταν θα πας στα κιλα που θες θα το ριξεις στη σοκολατα.Γενικα ειμαι της αποψης οτι η απωλεια βαρους πρεπει να γινει τελειως φυσικα και με σταδια προσαρμογης σε οτι πρεπει να μην τρωμε πολυ.Αυτα τα "κοβω μαχαιρι τα γλυκα" για μενα ειναι τελειως λαθος.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Ναι το εχω κι εγω το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας. Αλλα τις τελευταιες μερες το εχω ριξει στα ακτινιδια. Και οντως τρωω τα ιδια πραγματα συνεχεια... Αλλα ξερεις ποιο ειναι το προβλημα? Δεν βαζω ποικιλια γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως κανω λαθος. Εχεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διατροφη που ακολουθεις ή απλα μετρας θερμιδες σε οτι κι αν τρως??
> 
> 
> Eχω διατροφη απο διαιτολογο και ακολουθω αυτη.Κανω πολλα χρονια διαιτες κι εχω επισης καταλαβει τι διατροφικη συμπεριφορα πρεπει να εχω για να χασω κιλα.Αλλα θα σου πω το εξης.Μη φοβασαι να βαλεις ποικιλια και να πειραματιστεις.Σε μια διαιτα πρεπει να τα τρωμε ολα.Ενα σοκολατακι πχ μεσα στο διατροφολογιο μιας ημερας ειναι θεμιτο.Γιατι αν στερηθεις τελειως καποια πραγματα οταν θα πας στα κιλα που θες θα το ριξεις στη σοκολατα.Γενικα ειμαι της αποψης οτι η απωλεια βαρους πρεπει να γινει τελειως φυσικα και με σταδια προσαρμογης σε οτι πρεπει να μην τρωμε πολυ.Αυτα τα "κοβω μαχαιρι τα γλυκα" για μενα ειναι τελειως λαθος.


για αλλη μια φορα θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου Constance μου.κ μην ανησυχεις συνεχισε γερά με τσαμπουκα και θα κατεβουμε που θα παει.

σημερα -100γρ.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα semie μου.Ετσι να χανουμε εστω και 100 γραμμαριακια.Λιγο λιγο και θα φτασουμε το στοχο. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ενταξει ειχα κ υδατανθρακες χτες,ελπιζω αυριο να με δειξει πιο κατω!αχ μακαρι τελη μαιου να ειμαι 60 κιλα!καλα τον στοχο μου δε τον προλαβαινω με τπτ αλλα μακαρι να με βρισκε ο Ιουνιος 60!

----------


## Constance

E 4 κιλα μεχρι να μπει ο Ιουνιος θα τα χασεις.Εισαι κι εσυ πολυ προσεκτικη βλεπω τι τρως. :Smile:

----------


## katerina76_ed

καλή σας μέρα!!! εδώ και κάποιες μέρες είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα σας...παρακολουθώ με πολύ ενδιαφέρον τα διάφορα θέματα και ξεκίνησα και εγώ έναν συνδυασμό δίαιτας...θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για το πρόγραμμα που ακολουθώ...

κάνω την κυκλική λήψη υδατάνθρακων δίαιτα (είμαι στη δεύτερη μέρα - πρωτεϊνες) και παίρνω και τα kilokiller...επίσης προσπαθώ να πίνω πολύ νερό...πάνω από 2 λίτρα την ημέρα...

αν και δεν πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα (έτσι έχω σταματήσει πολλές δίαιτες) μπήκα στον πειρασμό και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα... με έδειξε -400 από χθές...

----------


## pennou

72.400 ουτε καν υπολογιζω ποσα πηρα...αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει...δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι γιατι ετσι και το δω κατι θα με πιασει...

----------


## tidekpe

Λοιπόν θα γράφω κι εγώ τα δικά μου..σήμερα, 70,8...θα ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά να δούμε...είναι μάλλον καλύτερα από την εβδομάδα, αν χρειαστούν αλλαγές..

----------


## maroulaki_ed

69,3

ποτε θα γινω και θα ειμαι 55εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε?

αισθανομαι πως ποτε!

αντε να δουμε

----------


## tidekpe

υπομονή...όλες βιαζόμαστε!!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> υπομονή...όλες βιαζόμαστε!!!!!



δεν βιαζομαι αλλα παντα μα παντα το χαλαω

εδω και δεκα χρονια

δεν παιρνω κιλα δεν χανω κιλα

αλλα δεν ειμαι οπως θελω

thats the point!

----------


## dew

Γεια σου katerina76, καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι!!
Είμαστε περίπου στα ίδια και ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά και μπορώ να σου πω ότι όταν η ζυγαριά έδειξε κάτω από 115 η αυτοπεποίθηση και η όρεξη να συνεχίσω δυναμικά ανέβηκε στα χίλια!!! 
Η κυκλική απ'οτι βλέπω έχει αποτελέσματα αλλά αν τη συνδυάσεις και με την IF ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> υπομονή...όλες βιαζόμαστε!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


MAROULAKI, ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγώ ΄κάνω δίαιτα, σταματώ...στα ίδια περίπου αλλά δεν είμαι εκεί που θέλω...

----------


## maroulaki_ed

tidekpe 

αληθεια?

αισθανομαι καλυτερα να ακουω πως και καποιος αλλος εχει τετοιο θεμα!

λες αυτη τη φορα να τα καταφερουμε?


μακαρι καλη μου!

----------


## katerina76_ed

dew ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

την IF τη δοκίμασα...λίγο δύσκολη για μένα...αν δεν φάω κάτι με πιάνει ζαλάδα, και δεν αντέχω τις ζαλάδες...την κυκλική πρώτη φορά την ακούω και πρώτη φορά την εφαρμόζω, δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο δύσκολη προς το παρόν...θα δούμε...πάντως μου δώσατε όλοι κουράγιο εδώ μέσα να πάρω την απόφαση να σοβαρευτώ και να κάνω δίαιτα...είχα μία μεγάλη στεναχώρια τον τελευταίο ενάμιση χρόνο περίπου και πήρα άτσαλα κιλά, όχι ότι ήμουν ποτέ αδύνατη, αλλά τόσο ποτέ!!!

εσύ σε πόσο καιρό έχασες τα κιλάκια σου?

----------


## karamela_ed

Σημερα -1100

Σίγουρα αυριο θα με δειξει το ιδιο η και λιγο παραπανω γιατι εχω αρχισει να εχω ενοχλήσεις γιατι ειναι να αδιαθετησω

----------


## dew

'Εχω χάσει 5,4 κιλά από τις 19 Απριλίου.. Νομίζω ότι χάνω σε κανονικό ρυθμο (ούτε πολύ γρήγορα αλλά ούτε και αργά).
Οι στόχοι μας είναι πολύ μελλοντικοί αλλά μέρα με τη μέρα του καλοκαιριού θα νιώθουμε ακόμα πιο κούκλες και αυτό με ανεβάζει  :Big Grin:  
Καλά κάνεις πάντως και δεν αρχίζεις κάτι που δε σου ταιριάζει!! Έτσι στη διάρκεια του χρόνου θα είναι και πιο εύκολο!

----------


## katerina76_ed

μια χαρούλα...χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτό το site...ειλικρινά μου δίνει δύναμη!!!

----------


## BettyG

Επιτέλους κουνήθηκε! έχασα ένα ολόκληρο κιλό μετά από 2 εβδομάδες, ουφ συνεχίζω κανονικά....

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-300γρ σήμερα. Από 113,3 σε 113,0  :Big Grin: 
Συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Επιτέλους κουνήθηκε! έχασα ένα ολόκληρο κιλό μετά από 2 εβδομάδες, ουφ συνεχίζω κανονικά....



μπραβο betty μου εχω κολλησα παλι και σκεφτομαι να συμβουλευτω διαιτολογο μη ταλαιπωρουμαι αδικα

τι λετε κοριτσια?

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!!
83,3 σημερα!! Επιτελους πηρε την κατηφορα.
(Υπενθυμιζω οτι δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι μου γιατι καποια στιγμη το ειδα το 83,1 και μετα... το χαος)

----------


## penelope1985

-500 gr
62.4
Πρωτη μερα περιοδου σημερα και δοξα το Θεο ειμαι μισο κιλο κατω...

----------


## maroulaki_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> -500 gr
> 62.4
> Πρωτη μερα περιοδου σημερα και δοξα το Θεο ειμαι μισο κιλο κατω...



πηνελοπη ευγε!


ζηλευωωωωω!


καλη δυναμη για τη συνεχεια και καλη διατηρηση!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες!!!
σημερινο πρωινο ζυγισμα, στα 82,3 ξανα!!!! αλλαγη θα γινει την Κυριακη...!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> -500 gr
> 62.4
> Πρωτη μερα περιοδου σημερα και δοξα το Θεο ειμαι μισο κιλο κατω...
> ...



σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## granita_ed

-100gr..πω πω καθε μερα τσουκου τσουκου,αμαν!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

καλα ειναι βρε κοριτσακι μου!!!! φασουλι το φασουλι....... γεμιζει λενε το σακουλι.. στην περιπτωση μας αδειαζει....!!!!
εισαι κ λιγα κιλα εσυ κ φευγουν πιο δυσκολα τωρα....

υπομονη!!! να δω εγω ποσο θα φτασω μεχρι τελος του μηνα!!! εχω αγωνια!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

μια χαρα θα τα πας ειμαι σιγουρη!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

οι πρωτες 2 βδομαδες διατροφης ηταν σουπερ παντως!!! εχασα 3 κιλα βαση της διαιτολογου μου και προχωραω... αναρωτιεμαι, σε 15 μερες θα χασω αλλα 3.....????? θελω ο πρωτος μηνας του καλοκαιριου να με βρει κατω απο 80!!!! η εστω 80!!!! μπορω?????  :Smile: 

α δε σας ειπα, το παλιο τζινακι μου θελει αλλα 3 δαχτυλα να κουμπωσει...!!!!!! και το τζινακι που πηρα μετα το Πασχα απο το Laredout (που το ειχα παρει κ ενα νουμερο μικροτερο κ ισα που μου εκανε) πλεον ειναι φαρδουλο!!!! wow!!!!! καλα δεν υπαρχει ειναι τοσο ομρφο που θα το στενεψω...!

----------


## penelope1985

semie μια χαρα ειναι και τα 100. Και ευχαριστω να λες... το +100 ειναι προβλημα το -100 δεν ειναι!

----------


## tidekpe

εγώ στα ίδια....70,8

----------


## granita_ed

σωστο κ αυτο απλα επειδη εκανα πρωτεινες χτες περιμενα περισσοτερα!μαλλον η σηζαρ θα φταει!χιχιχι
μπραβο σου Πηνελοπη,πας μια χαρα!

----------


## penelope1985

semie μ οι πρωτεινες γινονται και μυες και οι μυες δεν ειναι ελαφριοι. Ζυγιζουν... το θεμε δεν ειναι μονο τα κιλα αλλα και ποσο λιπος εχεις...

----------


## granita_ed

χτες πηγα κ εκανα κ με εβγαλε 23.4.καλα ειναι?βασικα θα θελα αν φτασω στα κιλα που θελω να χω 21 η 20.

----------


## tidekpe

εγώ στα ίδια 70,8...μωρέ τίποτε ούτε λιποτόξ, ούτε κερβσ...εκεί εγώ πεισμωμένη!είδες μαρουλάκι, που σου έλεγα;

----------


## mtsek85

ειναι παρα πολυ καλα semie!!! εγω οταν πηγα στη διαιτολογο ήμουν στα 33,4... και τωρα εχω φτασει 31,2 (μετα απο 15 μερες αλλα με καθημερινη ασκηση εστω και λιγη καποιες φορες). Βοηθα πολυ οπως μου ειπε που τρωω πολλα φρουτα και που πινω νερο... (μη φανταστεις τπτ τρελο, 1 λιτρο με το ζορι, αλλα αλλοι δεν πινουν και καθολου...!)

----------


## granita_ed

εγω πινω πολυυυυ νερο,πρασινο τσαι κ τρωω παρα πολλα φρουτα!αν δε με σταματουσαν οι θερμιδες θα τρωγα πανω απο 5 φρουτα τη μερα!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

πλακα μου κανεις???
εμενα μου εχει γραψει να τρωω 6 φρουτα τη μερα!!!!
τι ομορφο παντως να τρως σωστα....
νιωθω πολυ πιο καλα απο τοτε που αρχισα τη μεσογειακη μου διατροφη...  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

αχ μπραβο!6 φρουτα?πω πω..!!!!!τελεια αλλα εμενα νομιζω οτι για τα κιλα μου πεφτουν πολλα!

----------


## badgirl11

geia sasssssssss αρχιζω κ γω στην παλια μου ζυγαρια ζυγισμα επιτελους!
δεν κανω διαιτα απλα θα προσπαθησω ναναι μαζεμενη η διατροφη οσο μπορω...
κ να αποφευγω το βραδυνο αργα!
απλα θελω να βλεπω να πεφτω εστω κ λιγο καθε βδομαδα, αλλιως θα σφιγγω τα λουρια καπως~
τερμα τα ψεμματα με βαρεθηκα στασιμη σαυτα τα κιλα τοσους μηνες. ειναι πολυ ωραιο να εισαι σταθεροποιημενη στα νεα σου κιλα αλλα τι να το κανεις αμα νιωθεις παχυα κ χαλια?

----------


## karamela_ed

Κοριτσακια εγω σημερα ημουν +600 αλλα δεν με πειραζει γιατι περιμενω περιοδο και χθες ημουνκαι χαλια ψυχολογικα
Χαιρπομαι πολύ για εσας γιατι ειδα ολο μειωσεις σημερα ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> εγώ στα ίδια 70,8...μωρέ τίποτε ούτε λιποτόξ, ούτε κερβσ...εκεί εγώ πεισμωμένη!είδες μαρουλάκι, που σου έλεγα;



ναι αλλα απο διατροφη?

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη δε μου πες εσυ που ξερεις.23.4 ειναι καλα ή πολύ για τα κιλα μου?

----------


## katerina76_ed

καλησπέρα κορίτσια... 
εγώ -1 κιλό!!! είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη αν και μάλλον είναι τα πρώτα υγρά...

----------


## penelope1985

οτι και να'ναι καλο ειναι... καλη συνεχεια κατερινακι...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by semie_
> πηνελοπη δε μου πες εσυ που ξερεις.23.4 ειναι καλα ή πολύ για τα κιλα μου?



23,4 ειναι καλα για ολα τα κιλα... να φανταστεις εγω ειμαι στο 29%

----------


## Kate2

54,5 μετα από κάποιες μέρες απουσίας λόγω ταξιδιού. Κορίτσια αυτό που κάποια από σας -δεν θυμάμαι ποιά- έγραψε για το όταν μία μέρα φάμε πολύ την άλλη μόνο πρωτείνες είναι θεϊκό! Το έκανα μετά από μερικές μέρες που ξέφυγα και ήρθα στα ίσια μου.

----------


## katerina76_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> οτι και να'ναι καλο ειναι... καλη συνεχεια κατερινακι...


ευχαριστώ πολύ penelope...

----------


## LaLuna

ειπα να γραψω κι εδω(-τα εχω γραψει και στο ημερολογιο βαρους)
λοιπον να πω κι εγω τα δικα μου να μου πειτε αποψεις...κανω 2 εβδομαδες την κυκλικη και ειμαι στην 3η βδομαδα
τα κιλα μου την πρωτη εβδομαδα:
Δευτερα.................77,3
Τριτη.......................76,3
Τεταρτη................. 75,8
Πεμπτη....................75,8
Παρασκευη...........76
Σαββατο................75,5
Κυριακη................75.3

την δευτερη εβδομαδα εκανα παρασπωνδια κι εφαγα γλυκο κανονικο φαγητο και αλκοολ(μου ηρθε και περιοδος) και εχασα:
1 κιλο,αρα...............74.4

χτες που ζυγιστηκα(ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα αλλα μετραω μονο της δευτερας που κλεινει κ η εβδομαδα)
επαιζε η ζυγαρια στο 74.2 74.1 73.9!!!!
σημερα εδειξε 73.3!!!!!!!!!

παιζει αυτο το πραγμα να συνεβη λετε????
αν ειναι πραγματικο ειμαι πολυ πολυ πολυ χαρουμενη :Smile: 

μεχρι τελη μαη αρχες ιουνιου θα καταφερω να δω το 69 λετε?κι ας ειναι και 69.9!!!!?????

----------


## penelope1985

μπραβο laluna

----------


## LaLuna

ευχαριστω penelope1985
πιστευεις οτι ειναι πραγματικα κιλα η υγρα?

----------


## penelope1985

πρωτη βδομαδα υγρα και μετα λιπος

----------


## sofitsi1986

κοριτσια βοηθεια!!! αντι να χανω κιλα παιρνω!! δεν αντεχω αλλο να στερουμαι και να παιρνω και κιλα!! εχω παθει καταθλιψη.... 79 με εδειξε σημερα

----------


## brazil

83,3 και σημερα. Περιμενω και περιοδο...

Στοχος: Δευτερα 82,8. Ελπιζω...

----------


## katerina76_ed

να πω και εγώ τα δικά μου... 
σήμερα τα ίδια με εχθές...συν ένα μικροπρόβλημα με δυσκοιλιότητα...το πάθατε κι εσείς? και αν ναι πως αντιμετωπίζεται? βέβαια περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω την αλλη εβδομάδα, ίσως παίζει κι αυτό ρόλο....

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες...
σημερα και παλι στα 83.....
κραταμε πως αυτη τη βδομαδα εχασα 1 κιλακι σχεδον... σνιφ....

----------


## penelope1985

-300 γρ
62,1
Μια χαρα!

----------


## Constance

Τι δωρο ανελπιστο ηταν αυτο πρωινιατικο.78.9!Δηλαδη -300 απο χθες.Βεβαια χθες βραδυ εφαγα μονο γιαουρτακι ισως γιαυτο.Αλλα οπως και να χει παμε καλα!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile:  Βλέπω σήμερα όλες πήραμε τη κατηφόρα  :Big Grin:  Μπράβο μας!
-300 σήμερα από 113,0 σε 112,7  :Smile: 
τσούκου τσούκου πλησιάζω τα 110 χιχι

----------


## tidekpe

[quote]_Originally posted by penelope1985_



> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> εγώ στα ίδια 70,8...μωρέ τίποτε ούτε λιποτόξ, ούτε κερβσ...εκεί εγώ πεισμωμένη!είδες μαρουλάκι, που σου έλεγα;



ναι αλλα απο διατροφη?[/q

κανονική, πενέλοπε...τέσσερα πέντε γεύματα, ελαφρύ βραδυνό...το νερό΄είναι λίγο....και ίσως τα φρούτα...μόνο ένα...αλλά και πάλι 1 κιλό στις 25 μέρες, δεν είναι λίγο;

----------


## Constance

Mπραβο και σε σας κοριτσια για τις απωλειες σας!
tidekpe εχεις λιγα κιλακια να χασεις και ισως γιαυτο δεν χανεις γρηγορα.Ειναι μεν λιγο το 1 κιλο, αν ειχες χασει αλλο 1 θα ηταν καλα αλλα μην απογοητευεσαι.Ειναι απο τα γνωστα κολληματα της ζυγαριας που οταν ξεκολλησει θα εισαι μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Συμφωνω!

----------


## tidekpe

ευχαριστώ κορίτσια....έτσι κιεγώ αυτή τη φορά είπα να μην τα παρατήσω, όπως συνήθως...εννοώ ότι στο μήνα πάνω σταματώ και μετά πάλι ξεκινώ κάτι άλλο κ.λ.π.για πρώτη φορά από τότε που τα έχω αυτά τα δέκα κιλά θα συνεχίσω...το ενθαρρυντικό έιναι ότι μου λένε πως αδυνάτισα και το τζίν είναι φαρδουλό...καλά, αυτό είναι λόγω του κερβσ γιατί το αύξησα σε 4 την εβδομάδα και είδα διαφορά...ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφερον και καλή συνέχεια κούκλες!

----------


## granita_ed

+300 αλλα ειχα υδατανθρακα χτες οποτε ελπιζω για σημερα καλυτερα!ασε που κοριτσια οταν γυρισα εφαγα κ μια πιτουλα τελικα!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

πιτα γυρο? η μονο την πιτα?

----------


## granita_ed

μονο την πιτα αλλα την εφαγα δωδεκα το βραδυ

----------


## penelope1985

ε ενταξει μικρο το κακο...

----------


## granita_ed

ε ξυπνησα φουσκωμενη ομως κ απογοητευτηκα!ουφ..

----------


## penelope1985

πως εχει δει την κυκλικη διαιτα? σε βοηθαει?

----------


## BettyG

καλημέρες κοριτσάκια,

... πάλι στα ίδια 71, πολλά τα ζητάω έ? να χάσω πάλι, πολύ δύσκολο υπομονή

----------


## tidekpe

k εγώ πάλι στα ίδια....70.8 (μπορεί να είναι και 71 αλλά το λέω έτσι για ναμην τα παρατήσω πάλι) εξάλλου τι κόλλημα είναι αυτό; με την πρώτο κιλό απώλειας;;;;; τέλος πάντων.....

----------


## penelope1985

tidekpe ακολουθεις προγραμμα απο διαιτολογο η προσεχεις τις μεριδες π τρως?

----------


## Kate2

54,5 στα ίδια. Δεν με πειραζει καθόλου. Το 54 είχα πολλά χρόνια να το δώ κια είναι 54+

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερααααα! τι κανετε συνοδοιποροι μου?? εμενα η ζυγαρια μου εχει σκοπο να με τρελανει αλλα μαλλον θα τρελανω εγω αυτην χιχιχι! μια φορα μουλαρωνει αυτη? δεκα εγω! ασε που υποψιαζομαι οτι θελει αλλαγη, αλλιως δεν εξηγειται το καψονι που μου κανει 3 μερες τωρα, τρεμοπαιζει συνεχεια - + 1,5 κιλο και τρελαινομαι! σταθεροποιηται στο 108,5 ακομα κι αν προσθεσω κι αλλο βαρος επανω της, οποτε μαλλον δεν παει καλα...

----------


## sofitsi1986

καλημερα κοριτσια!! 79 παλι σημερα με τοση διαιτα !! μα ειναι δυνατον?? δεν αντεχω αλλο!! μπραβο σε οσες χασανε!! θα μου πει καμια κανα μυστικο?? φιλακια!!

----------


## granita_ed

η κυκλικη νομιζω με βοηθαει αλλα δεν εχω κλεισει ουτε βδομαδα ακομα οποτε τι να σου πω!τη Δευτερα που θα μετρηθω θα σου πω περισσοτερα!

----------


## Kate2

> _Originally posted by sofitsi1986_
> καλημερα κοριτσια!! 79 παλι σημερα με τοση διαιτα !! μα ειναι δυνατον?? δεν αντεχω αλλο!! μπραβο σε οσες χασανε!! θα μου πει καμια κανα μυστικο?? φιλακια!!


Γράφεις κάπου τί τρως να δούμε?

----------


## sofitsi1986

οχι kate2 ειμαι νεα στην παρεα ομως εχω κανει τοσες διαιτες που ξερω αν τρεφομαι σωστα και στην προκημενη περιπτωση κανω σωστη διατροφη και δεν χανω τιποτα!! ειχα χασει την προηγουμενη 1 κιλο και μετα την πεπμτη αρχισε να ανεβαινει η ζυγαρια επειδη περιμενα περιοδο!! αλλα εχει περασει μια βδομαδα απο τοτε και ο δεικτης ανεβαινειιιιιιιιι!! εχω φρικαρει!!

----------


## badgirl11

82.1 meta απο βλακειες χθεσινοβραδυνες

----------


## LaLuna

εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη με την κυκλικη.....μου φαινεται ευκολη,καθολου στερητικη και η ζυγαρια...κατηφοριζει :Smile:

----------


## LaLuna

ζυγιζεστε με ρουχα η χωρις?
με την αλλη ζυγαρια που ζυγιστηκα σημερα που υπολογιζει χωρις τα ρουχα ειμαι 71.7 :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

καλα εγω αν νοιωθω οτι εχω χασει τα βγαζω ολα για να φανει μεγαλυτερη η απωλεια!μεχρι κ το κοκκαλακι απ τα μαλλια μη σου πω!!χιχιχι

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη με την κυκλικη.....μου φαινεται ευκολη,καθολου στερητικη και η ζυγαρια...κατηφοριζει


μετα απο ποσο καιρο ειδες απωλεια??γιατι δε μπορω να καταλαβω ακομα αν με βοηθαει πολύ η οχι..βεβαια δεν πειναω πολύ κ με βαζει κ σε προγραμμα!

----------


## penelope1985

εγω ζυγιζομαι με εσωρουχα. τα ρουχα που φοραω σον υπνο ειναι +100

----------


## LaLuna

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> ειπα να γραψω κι εδω(-τα εχω γραψει και στο ημερολογιο βαρους)
> λοιπον να πω κι εγω τα δικα μου να μου πειτε αποψεις...κανω 2 εβδομαδες την κυκλικη και ειμαι στην 3η βδομαδα
> τα κιλα μου την πρωτη εβδομαδα:
> Δευτερα.................77,3
> Τριτη.......................76,3
> Τεταρτη................. 75,8
> Πεμπτη....................75,8
> Παρασκευη...........76
> ...





τα ειχα γραψει 2 σελιδες πριν

----------


## LaLuna

καλε?τι φορας και ειναι μονο 100γραμ?
μαλλον τι δεν φορας :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

ενα καπρι και ενα φανελακι... τοσο ειναι η διαφορα με και χωρις ρουχα

----------


## Constance

xαχαχαχ κοριτσια εγω ειμαι τραγικη.Οχι μονο δε φοραω ρουχα αμα ζυγιζομαι, αλλα σκεφτομαι να φορεσω τους φακους μου γιατι και τα γιαλια εχουν βαρος.:P

----------


## penelope1985

α εγω με γυαλια... ευτυχως ακομη...

----------


## Constance

Παιδι μου εδω εχω μακρια μαλλια και λεω να κινητρο για να κουρεφτω καρε.χαχαχα (πλακα κανω:P)

----------


## dew

εγώ πάντως τα γυαλιά τα βγάζω  :Big Grin:  ευτυχώς η ζυγαριά κρατάει τον αριθμό για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφότου κατέβω οπότε προλαβαίνω να σκύψω να τον δω  :Big Grin:  ελεεινή;

----------


## penelope1985

εγω θα τα εβγαζα αν η ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια μετραγε και δευτερο δεκαδικο αριθμο αλλα δεν μετραει οποτε δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## granita_ed

χαχα!ευτυχως υπαρχουν κ χειροτερα απο μενα!!!!! :-)

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχα dew το κανω αυτο που λεεεες! :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> εγώ πάντως τα γυαλιά τα βγάζω  ευτυχώς η ζυγαριά κρατάει τον αριθμό για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφότου κατέβω οπότε προλαβαίνω να σκύψω να τον δω  ελεεινή;


εισαι θεα!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## LaLuna

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ βρε παιδια!!!!!οχι κι ετσι!!!!!
εγω ζυγιζομαι οταν ξυπναω χωρις να εχω φαει τπτ
με φορμα και μπλουζακι-καμια φορα και ζακετα

----------


## mtsek85

εγω συνηθως ζυγιζομαι με τα πιτζαμακια μου το πρωι.

----------


## penelope1985

ε καλα ολοι για το πρωι λεμε... εγω μετα την πρωινη τουαλετα τα πεταω ολα και ζυγιζομαι και μετα παω να φταιξω καφε...

----------


## LaLuna

α,εγω με το θεμα της τουαλετας εχω μπερδεμα...ποτε ετσι ποτε αλλιως.
εγω πρωτα πινω καφε και μετα στη ζυγαρια με οτι φοραω...

----------


## penelope1985

α εισαι πολυ τολμηρη. εγω δεν θα ζυγιζομουν με 250 ml καφε στο στομαχι...

----------


## dew

βασικά και εμένα η ρουτίνα είναι : ξύπνημα, καφές κ 1 τσιγάρο, τουαλέτα, ζύγισμα..
Χωρίς καφέ δεν έχει τουαλέτα και χωρίς τουαλέτα δεν έχει ζύγισμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaLuna

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
απεφευγα για αρκετο καιρο την ζυγαρια και δεν το εχω κανει συστημα λολ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> α,εγω με το θεμα της τουαλετας εχω μπερδεμα...ποτε ετσι ποτε αλλιως.
> εγω πρωτα πινω καφε και μετα στη ζυγαρια με οτι φοραω...


ετσι ακριβως κ γω,
αν δε παω τουαλετα δε ζυγιζομαι.
απλα για να παω τουαλετα θελω καφε ή και να φαω...να ξυπνησει το εντερο...



> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 82.1 meta απο βλακειες χθεσινοβραδυνες


81.9 μετα τον καφε κ την τουαλετα (παλι πρωι)

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by dew_
> βασικά και εμένα η ρουτίνα είναι : ξύπνημα, καφές κ 1 τσιγάρο, τουαλέτα, ζύγισμα..
> Χωρίς καφέ δεν έχει τουαλέτα και χωρίς τουαλέτα δεν έχει ζύγισμα


οσα χρονια καπνιζα, δηλαδη μεχρι κ πριν 2 χρονια,
ποτε δε ζυγιζομουν...
ποτε δε ξεφευγα εμφανισιακα,
ημουν πανω κατω η ιδια, υπερβαρη κ χαρουμενη.
ουτε ηξερα ποσα κιλα ημουν, ουτε μενοιαζε τι τρωω ουτε τιποτε...

----------


## absolute

εγω κοριτσια ζυγιζομαι ως εξης:

παω πρωτα τουαλετα για πιπι(το αλλο αν το περιμενω δε βλεπω να ζυγιζομαι ποτε πρωι) και χωρις ρουχα μονο βρακι!!αυτη τη στιγμη 53,600 με κολαν και φανελακι και παντοφλες(και αφου εχω φαει τα κερατα μου)

----------


## granita_ed

εγω ζυγιστηκα το πρωι κ με εβγαλε +300 κ τωρα που ζυγιζομαι ξανα με βγαζει -500!πως γινεται αυτο?κ ανεβηκα πολλες φορες κ το πρωι κ τωρα,δεν κανει λαθος δλδ.

----------


## penelope1985

μην σε νοιαζει πως απλως αποδεξου το.απο το πρωι εχασες 200 γρ

----------


## granita_ed

απλα μου φαινεται περιεργο.ισως ειναι επειδη κανω πρωτεινες σημερα.anyway, πολύ χαρηκα!!!!

----------


## BettyG

χμ .. τίποτα και σήμερα ...

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by semie_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dew_
> εγώ πάντως τα γυαλιά τα βγάζω  ευτυχώς η ζυγαριά κρατάει τον αριθμό για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αφότου κατέβω οπότε προλαβαίνω να σκύψω να τον δω  ελεεινή;
> 
> 
> εισαι θεα!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


ΚΑΛΑ έλιωσα..σε φανταζόμουν να κατεβαίνεις γρήγορα να βάζεις γυαλιά και να σκύβεις....χαχαχαχα

----------


## tidekpe

ε, εντάξει, αφού ¨ξεβρακωνόμαστε¨θα σας πω τί κάνω εγώ!

Πατάω με το...ένα πόδι και αν δε μου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπω (δηλαδή είναι απειλητικά κοντά σε αυτό που είμαι με τα δυο πόδια) κατεβαίνω...ειδάλλως ακουμπώ και το άλλο πόδι....Και μόνο που το έγραψα κατάλαβα πόσο γελοίο είναι..κι εγώ μαζί!

----------


## BettyG

xaxaxxaaa tidekpe, εσύ μας έλιωσες!!

----------


## absolute

xaxaxaaaaaa!!πλακα εχουμε!!!λες και θα σωθουμε με 100 και 50 γραμμαρια!!εγω εκνευριζομαι με τον εαυτο μου οταν τον πιανω να ζυγιζεται μετα απο καθε γευμα,πρωι,μεσημερι και 10 φορες το απογευμα αλλα τι να κανουμε???τωρα 53,3 παντως με φορμα,φανελακι και χωρις παντοφλες...αντε να σπασει αυτο το 53 να αλλαξω και το τικερακι!!!(ποιος θα μου πει ρε παιδια πως να βαλω τα δεκαδικα...εχω προσπαθησει απειρες φορες)

----------


## penelope1985

πατα στο δικο μ και φτιαξε εκει τικερακι για αυτου του σαιτ δεν επιτρεπουν δεκαδικα.

----------


## BettyG

absolute με παρακολουθείς στο σπίτι μου? χεχε κι εγώ έτσι κάνω, προ ύπνου, μετά ύπνου, πρό φαγητού μετά φαγητού,το ξέρω οτι είναι λάθος, αλλά γμτ έχω αρχίσει να κολάω πάλι, και δε κουνιέται η άθλια.... 

το δεκαδικό δεν σου το παίρνει ούτε κόμα ούτε τελεία? περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## absolute

ασε Betty σε νιωθω...οχι ουτε με τελεια γμτ!

penelope πανω στο δικο σου που παταω δεν βγαζει χερακι για να ανοιξει και να το διαμορφωσω...ποιο σαιτ ειναι??

----------


## BettyG

πάτα στο δικό μου absolute αν και είναι το ίδιο νομίζω, εμένα πάντως μου το δέχεται

----------


## absolute

ναι το ιδιο ειναι...δεν ξερω γιατι δεν το παιρνει,δοκιμασα να αλλαξω και τη γλωσσα,τι τελεια,τι κομμα,τπτ!

----------


## penelope1985

www.tickerfactory.com

----------


## absolute

επιτελους μπηκαν τα δεκαδικα!!!να σαι καλα πηνελοπη!!

----------


## penelope1985

τπτ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by semie_
> εγω ζυγιστηκα το πρωι κ με εβγαλε +300 κ τωρα που ζυγιζομαι ξανα με βγαζει -500!πως γινεται αυτο?κ ανεβηκα πολλες φορες κ το πρωι κ τωρα,δεν κανει λαθος δλδ.


ετσι μου κανει στην περιοδο, μαλλον υγρα θαναι.
Χανεις λαδια  :Big Grin:  
Μια χαρα πας σεμακι!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by semie_
> εγω ζυγιστηκα το πρωι κ με εβγαλε +300 κ τωρα που ζυγιζομαι ξανα με βγαζει -500!πως γινεται αυτο?κ ανεβηκα πολλες φορες κ το πρωι κ τωρα,δεν κανει λαθος δλδ.
> 
> 
> ...


το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν περιμενω περιοδο ακομα!παντως οτι κ να ναι καλο ειναι!αντε να δουμε αυριο τι θα δειξει!

----------


## dew

Πολύ καλημέρα σας  :Big Grin: 
Το χθεσινό περπάτημα για ώρες έκανε τη δουλίτσα του (και το ένοιωθα η άτιμη, όλο ενέργεια ήμουν).
-500γρ σήμερα
από 112,7 σε 112,2 - Να φύγεις 112, να πας αλλού!  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

παιδια μου δινετε θαρρος πραγματικα κ σκεφτομαι γιαιτ οχι κ εγω.
πινω καφε, ζυγιζομαι κ μετα αρχιζω διαιτα.
Σημερα θα κανω μια αποτοξινωσουλα δικιας μου εμπνευσης, θα ριξω πολυ τις θερμιδες ή κατι αλλο. 
Αυτο ψαχνω τωρα...

----------


## badgirl11

82.7 σημερα μετα απο...γεμιστα
λοιπον τελειωσε το πηρα αποφαση, αρχιζω διαιτα μεχρι να δω 79.
κ μετα θα κανω συντηρηση στα 80  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα ακριβως στα ιδια...

----------


## tidekpe

+300...snif φταίνε τα πολλά φρούτα...

----------


## Constance

Λοιπον!Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχα κολλησει τοσο πολυ.5-6 μερες συνεχομενες με τη διαιτα να την εχω ακολουθησει κατα γραμμα.Και οταν ξεκολλησε οριστε η κατρακυλα.Σημερα -500!Εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο βεβαια (στις 6 η ωρα) λογω δουλειας.Ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! μπράβο constance, λες να ξεκολήσει κι η δικιά μου ΄? 
σήμερα πάλι στα ίδια..

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα!!! μπραβο κοριτσια για τις απωλειες, μπραβο και σε μας τις κολλημενες  :Smile:  (οσο κολλαει ΑΥΤΗ τοσο κολλαω κι εγω, αμα γουσταρω θα ανεβω πανω της και θα τη λιωσω, παντως, δε με πτοει το πεισμα της) για τη ζυγαρια μιλαω παντα χεχεχε δεν το βαζουμε κατω !!! ποτε!!!

----------


## Constance

Θελει υπομονη κι επιμονη πραγματικα.Κι εγω ειχα εκνευριστει γιατι δεν ειχα κανει καμια παρασπονδια με το φαγητο μου.Αλλα να τωρα που ηρθε η ανταμοιβη. :Smile: 

Καλημερα loukoumaki. :Big Grin:

----------


## sofitsi1986

καλημερα κοριτσια!!! επιτελους αρχισε να κατεβαινει παλι!!! 78,5!! ειχα αρχισει να φρικαρωωωω!!! καλημερα σε ολες!! καλο σαββατο κυριακο να εχουμε!!

----------


## BettyG

πόσες μέρες είχες κολήσει ?

----------


## sofitsi1986

8 μερες... αποταν αρχισε η περιοδος μου.. ομως ακομα κιοταν τελειωσε η ζυγαρια εκει... και ειναι ακομα η αρχη ρε γαμωτο!!!

----------


## penelope1985

παντως κοριτσια να θυμαστε οτι το να κολας ειναι φυσιολογικο. ο οργανισμος παλινδρομει και ξαναμπαινει σε φαση απωλειας. μου το λεει ο διαιτολογος μ οταν κολαω. πρεπει να πας ενα βημα πισω για να κανεις δυο βηματα μπροστα

----------


## BettyG

Τα έκανα ρε πενέλοπε, μια εβδομάδα έκανα ελεύθερο και έφαγα απ'ολα, μετά ξεκίνησα πάλι, έχασα 1 κιλό που ήταν σίγουρα υγρά και
κατακρατήσεις, και μετά στόπ. Ξανάρχισα να προσέχω και τίποτα ούτε κουνάει....

----------


## penelope1985

ενταξει δεν ειναι ολοι οι οργανισμοι ιδιοι. μπεττυ τωρα ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου γιατι και εγω ειμαι κοντα στο ιδιο υψος ιδιο βαρος... τωρα τα κιλα ειναι πιο δυσκολα ενω τα πρωτα δεκα πρεπει να φυγανε πο γρηγορα. Πριν ποσα χρονια ησουν ξανα σε αυτο το βαρος?

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 82 ακριβως.... καλα παμε....!

----------


## Constance

Penelope συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.mtsekaki μια χαρα πας χανεις συνεχως.Μην ακους κανενα, συνεχισε ετσι! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Εχθες ειχα +300 περιμενω περιοδο
Σήμερα -700
Πόσο ανισόρροπο οργανισμο εχω :P

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα ειμαι 64 ακριβως!!αχ Θεε μου ας δω 63 συντομαααααα!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Forza Semie!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα!καλα δε φορτσαρω κιολας..!σα χελωνα παω αλλα τι να κανουμε!ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ενταξει δεν ειναι ολοι οι οργανισμοι ιδιοι. μπεττυ τωρα ειμαστε στα ιδια περιπου γιατι και εγω ειμαι κοντα στο ιδιο υψος ιδιο βαρος... τωρα τα κιλα ειναι πιο δυσκολα ενω τα πρωτα δεκα πρεπει να φυγανε πο γρηγορα. Πριν ποσα χρονια ησουν ξανα σε αυτο το βαρος?


Πρίν τέσσερα χρονια Πενελοπε μου,. ...
μέσα σε αυτά τα τέσσερα χρόνια είχα δύο απανωτές εγκυμοσύνες και αυτά τα κιλά προσπαθώ να χάσω τώρα.
Πιθανόν τα 71 κιλά να είναι το ανώτατο ιδανικό μου βάρος γιαυτό δεν κουνιέμαι από εκεί. 
Πάντως παλιά ήμουν 65 κιλά και ήμουν μια χαρά, δεν ζητάω δηλαδή και κάτι παράλογο, εσύ?

----------


## karamela_ed

Θα τα χασεις αλλα μην απογοητεύεσαι, εχεις φτασει πολύ κοντα στον στοχο σου  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Αρα ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να κατεβεις απο τα 71 απο οτι ηταν να πας 80 ας πουμε. Γιατι τα 80 τα πηρες απο τις εγκυμοσυνες αλλα τα 71 ηταν κανονικο διατηρημενο βαρος... Εχει σημασεια... Εγω πιστευω οτι μολις κατεβεις απο τα 71 τα υπολοιπα θα φυγουν πολυ γρηγορα. Ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα στα 67-68 επειδη ειχα πανω απο 10 χρονια να κατεβω πιο κατω...

----------


## BettyG

Μακάρι κορίτσια , αντε να δούμε ας περιμένουμε ακόμη.

----------


## LaLuna

γεια σας και απο μενα :Smile: 
με ματιασα-εφαγα μια κρεπα χτες και αλκοολ και ειμαι ενα κιλο πανω παλι 74.3 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λοιπον!Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχα κολλησει τοσο πολυ.5-6 μερες συνεχομενες με τη διαιτα να την εχω ακολουθησει κατα γραμμα.Και οταν ξεκολλησε οριστε η κατρακυλα.Σημερα -500!Εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο βεβαια (στις 6 η ωρα) λογω δουλειας.Ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!


μπραβο τελεια ειδες...αχ θελω κ γωωωωωωωωωωωω ζηλευω, θα αρχισω κ γω εντατικα νηστειες απο αυριο!
ασχετο τη διαιτα κανεις? απο περιεργεια...
αυριο εχω διαιτολογο...ουφ

----------


## Kate2

-200, 54,3 σήμερα... Κάτι γίνεται...
Bad τί λέει ο έγγαμος βίος? Προσαρμόστηκες?

----------


## badgirl11

προσπαθω! εσυ πως πας?

----------


## Kate2

εγώ βαδιζω στον έκτο χρόνο γάμου... Το εμαθα το έργο...

----------


## badgirl11

επαναληψεις του τολμη κ γοητεια?  :Smile:

----------


## Kate2

επαναλήψεις αλλά ωραίες...

----------


## badgirl11

παντα, οι παλιες καλες σειρες ποτε δε κουραζουν!
ειμαι πολυ της επαναληψης, βλεπε φιλαρακια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λοιπον!Την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ειχα κολλησει τοσο πολυ.5-6 μερες συνεχομενες με τη διαιτα να την εχω ακολουθησει κατα γραμμα.Και οταν ξεκολλησε οριστε η κατρακυλα.Σημερα -500!Εφαγα νωρις βραδυνο βεβαια (στις 6 η ωρα) λογω δουλειας.Ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη!
> 
> 
> ...


Εχω διαιτα απο διαιτολογο bad μου.Αλλα την εβγαλε μετα απο εξετασεις υγειας γιατι εχω διαφορα θεματακια πχ αναιμια.Παντως γραφω τι τρωω καθε μερα στο ημερολογιο, οποτε μπορεις να παρεις μια ιδεα.Παντως η σημερινη απωλεια πιστευω οφειλεται καθαρα στο οτι τελευταιο γευμα εφαγα στις 6 χθες.Δηλαδη εφαρμοζω κι αυτο που κανετε μερικες και δεν τρωω αργα βραδυνο για να ειναι αρκετες οι ωρες της νηστειας.Και η διαιτολογος μου εξαλλου μου ειχε πει οτι το πολυ 9 η ωρα βραδυνο και οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερο.Παντως ειναι καλο που δινουμε κινητρο η μια στην αλλη και αλληλοεπιρεαζομαστε.Βαλε πεισμα! :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εμενα δε με αφηνει ο διαιτολογος για οσο νωρις βραδυνο. ο νωριτερο 8 με αφηνει, γιατι θελει να κανω ολα τα γευματα.
Η μαγκια της ΙΦ ειναι οτι εαν την κανεις συχνα κατεπιλογην (δεν ειναι αναγκαιο, οποτε θες κανεις)
τοτε ουσιαστικα τρωγοντας μεσα σε λιγες ωρες ολα τα γευματα καποια στιγμη δεν χωρανε κ παραλειπεις τα περιττα. 
Πχ θελεις να φας γλυκο αλλα σελιγο κλεινει το παραθυρο σου οποτε προτιμας να φας βραδυνο κ γλιτωνεις το γλυκο...

Τελοσπαντων τα λεμε εκει, μη μας κραξουν  :Big Grin: 
Παντως σεμενα το να την κανω συχνα κ βραδυνες ωρες δουλεψε.
Αραια κ ο,τι ωρες ναναι δε με βολεψε.

----------


## badgirl11

κι εμενα η διαιτα ειναι ειδικη, με κιντερ μπουενο κ γλυκο κουταλιου, αλλα ουτε αυτο δεν ειμαι αξια να κανω πλεον!

----------


## Constance

Ναι προσωπικα δεν ακολουθω την if.Απλα επειδη πρεπει να τρωω νωρις βραδυνο και επειδη το πρωινο το τρωω συνηθως γυρω στις 11 κανω αποχη απο την τροφη αρκετες ωρες.Οσο για τα γευματα κι εγω κανω 5 γευματα την ημερα μεσα σε 9-10 ωρες που ειναι οι ωρες που δεν κανω νηστεια.Δηλαδη καθε 3 ωρες περιπου τρωω και ενα γευμα.Θα παρεις μπρος και παλι bad μου απλα ξεσυνηθισες για λιγες μερες.Αμα γραφεις καθε μερα εδω ομως και πας και στη διαιτολογο σου πιστευω δε θα παρασυρθεις για πολυ ακομα.Εχω δοσει προσωπικη υποσχεση στον εαυτο μου να συνεχισω να γραφω εδω ακομα κι οταν φτασω στη φαση συντηρηση. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ναι προσωπικα δεν ακολουθω την if.Απλα επειδη πρεπει να τρωω νωρις βραδυνο και επειδη το πρωινο το τρωω συνηθως γυρω στις 11 κανω αποχη απο την τροφη αρκετες ωρες.Οσο για τα γευματα κι εγω κανω 5 γευματα την ημερα μεσα σε 9-10 ωρες που ειναι οι ωρες που δεν κανω νηστεια.Δηλαδη καθε 3 ωρες περιπου τρωω και ενα γευμα.Θα παρεις μπρος και παλι bad μου απλα ξεσυνηθισες για λιγες μερες.Αμα γραφεις καθε μερα εδω ομως και πας και στη διαιτολογο σου πιστευω δε θα παρασυρθεις για πολυ ακομα.Εχω δοσει προσωπικη υποσχεση στον εαυτο μου να συνεχισω να γραφω εδω ακομα κι οταν φτασω στη φαση συντηρηση.


εμ αμα εισαι 15 ωρες νηστικη κανεις ΙΦ  :Big Grin: 
what if?  :Smile: 
αγαπη μου στη φαση συντηρησης νομιζω οτι ειμαι μαλλον...εδω κ μηνες απλα δεν κανω τιποτε παρα μονο να λεω θα κανω διαιτα...
σημερα λεω του ανδρα μου "αρχισα διαιτα" κ λεει παλι? χθες νομιζα  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

Τα ίδια και σήμερα

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
+100γρ σήμερα, από 112,2 σε 112,3..
Και λίγα είναι μιας και μου ήρθε περίοδος χθες το βράδυ.

----------


## absolute

Dew καλημερα τιποτα δεν ειναι τα 100 γρ μιας και σου ηρθε περιοδος!!θα ξεπρηστεις και θα δεις τη διαφορα!!

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια δεν ξερω πως εγινε αυτο! -800 γρ σημερα απο το πουθενα. Χμμμ!
61.3

----------


## penelope1985

Dew μολις τελειωσει η περιοδος θα εισαι -1 κατω σιγουρα

----------


## absolute

το χει η μερα!!μπραβο penelope!μαλλον η ζυγαρια αρχισε να μας βλεπει πιο φιλικα!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ρε κοριτσια, να κ τα ευχαριστα! αρχιζω κ γω κ θαχω απο αυριο ευχαριστα!
αμπσολουτακι μια χαρα σου εκατσε η νηστεια!

----------


## murcielago



----------


## dew

Πηνελόπη είσαι θεά! -800γρ σε μια μέρα σε τόσο χαμηλά κιλά και τόσο δίπλα στο στόχο;
Σχέδον τον έχεις φτάσει!  :Big Grin: 
Το ξέρω ότι +100 δεν είναι τίποτα, παλιότερα χτυπούσα κανα-δυο κιλάκια με τη περίοδο.. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι μέρες τις περιόδου μου είναι οι δυσκολότερες του μήνα από άποψη φαγητού.. έχω που έχω πρόβλημα με τον αιματοκρίτη 
(λόγο στίγματος μεσογειακής αναιμίας), πέφτει ακόμα πιο πολύ και αισθάνομαι χάλια οπότε τρώω ποσότητες! Αλλά δε θα το βάλω κάτω, σήμερα μπιφτεκάκι λαχανικών και σπανάκι και αύριο κρεατάκι  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

μα και εγω dew μου γι'αυτο το θεωρω περιεργο... σε τοσο χαμηλα κιλα σχεδον ενα κιλο απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη? δεν χαιρομαι και παρα πολυ να σου πω... προτιμω το -100 κ το -200 καθε μερα...

----------


## absolute

ναι ναι,να τη τελικα η νηστεια,δουλεψε παροτι χτες εφαγα σχετικα!!!θα κανω και σημερα!τωρα ξεκιναω το προγραμμα μου με 2 βραστα αυγα,μεχρι τωρα επινα σκετο καφε!

----------


## badgirl11

ωραια το ανοιξες το παραθυρο, η πρωτεινη ειναι το καλυτερο...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> μα και εγω dew μου γι'αυτο το θεωρω περιεργο... σε τοσο χαμηλα κιλα σχεδον ενα κιλο απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη? δεν χαιρομαι και παρα πολυ να σου πω... προτιμω το -100 κ το -200 καθε μερα...


γιατι σε προβληματιζει τοσο? ειχες χασει κ τις προηγουμενες 10 ημερες κιλο? αν οχι τοτε νορμαλ δεν ακουγεται? ειχες κατακρατηση κ δε φαινοταν κ ξαφνικα φανηκε...

----------


## absolute

και εγω νομιζω πρεπει να το χαρεις penelope!να φευγει το λιπος αλλα να φευγει και η κατακρατηση!!

και εγω το πρωι με το που ειδα 52,300 επαθα σοκ!!!και σκεφτηκα στανταρ υγρα εχασα γμτ!!αλλα το ξανασκεφτηκα και ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι και τα περιττα υγρα που κατακρατει το σωμα καλο ειναι να φευγουν,στο καλο τους!

----------


## Constance

Στα ιδια σημερα.Σταθεροποιηθηκα στα 78.4.Παλι καλα γιατι νομιζα οτι θα ξανα-ανεβω επειδη ηταν γρηγορη απωλεια.

----------


## badgirl11

82.8
παλι καλα μετα τα χθεσινα...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 82.8
> παλι καλα μετα τα χθεσινα...


Μη στεναχωριεσαι.Θα αρχισει να πεφτει παλι.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το βαλεις πεισμα και θα συνεχισεις.Φαση ειναι θα περασει. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

παιδια το θεμα δεν ειναι τα 800 τα σημερινα ειναι οτι την Δευτερα ημουν 62,9 και σημερα ειμαι 61.3. εχασα δλδ 1.6 σε μια βδομαδα. Τελος παντων ας μην ειμαι μιζερη γιατι παιζει να κολλησω καμια βδοαδα σε αυτα και να λεω αλλα...

----------


## Constance

Penelope οντως ειναι μεγαλη απωλεια αλλα συμβαινει καμια φορα.Προσωπικα σε μενα ποτε η απωλεια βαρους δεν ειχε σταθερο ρυθμο.Αλλες φορες θα κολλησει για μερες και μετα θα παρει την κατηφορα και μετα παλι το ιδιο, ενας κυκλος.

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα σε ολες!!! θα συμφωνησω με την κονστανς πενελοπε, μπραβο σου!!! θεαματικη απωλεια!!! μπραβο και στα αλλα τα κοριτσια, και εμεις οι σταθερες ας μην απογοητευομαστε...
προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η ζυγαρια μου θελει πεταμα, αλλιως δεν εξηγειται το καψονι που μου κανει τοσες μερες τωρα, δειχνει δλδ οτι της γουσταρει, και δεν σταθεροποιειται. σημερα εδειξε 108,2 -300 δλδ αλλα πριν σταματησει εκει εδειχνε απο 107 εως 108,9...
γκρρρρρ μαλλον θα παει στην ανακυκλωση!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki Μου αλλαξε τη γρηγορα γιατι θα σου σπασει τα νευρα.Καλα εισαι κατα τα αλλα? :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλα κονστανς μου, στον αγωνα  :Smile: 
"δεν υποχωρουμε αν δε δικαιωθουμε" χαχαχα!

----------


## pennou

μπραβο βρε κοριτσια μου...χαιρομαι για σας...παρακολουθω τα ποστς αλλα αρνουμαι να βαζεψω τον γλουπο μου...γυρισα εκει που αρχισα συν οτι αρνουμε να αλλαξω και το τικερακι....αχ

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κορίτσια, έτσι έτσι να χάνονται τα κιλά..

Εγώ τα ίδια εδώ, έχω ....αράξει κανονικά και δεν κουνιέται φύλλο!

----------


## tidekpe

Ki εγώ Μπέτι...σταθερή αν και εχτές έφαγα...και κρέας με μακαρόνια και παγωτάκι....εμ, τι να έκανα;;;;
Βέβαια, η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ κόλλησα με το που άρχισα ενώ εσύ έχεις και μια τέτοια απώλεια...και φαντάσου ότι παίρνω και λιποτόξ χάπια...τρομάρα μου! Αλλά εντάξει η στραβή έγινε χτες, σήμερα επανέρχομαι και κουράγιο μας!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου!σημερα στα ίδια..παντως σημερα ξυπνησα κ εκανα διαδρομο νηστική για 45 λεπτα μετα απο πολύυυυ καιρο!ελπιζω ως την τριτη να χω δει το 63!

----------


## penelope1985

semie οχι νηστικη γυμναστικη... να εχεις φαει εστω και ενα μπισκοτο...

----------


## granita_ed

βασικα ισως κολλαω που κ που επειδη δεν επισκεπτομαι συχνα την τουαλετα..τι προβλημα κ αυτο!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> semie οχι νηστικη γυμναστικη... να εχεις φαει εστω και ενα μπισκοτο...


μου χουν πει οτι αν κανεις νηστικη καις πιο πολύ!πω πω τελικα για τπτ δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρη! :-(

----------


## penelope1985

μα πως ειναι δυνατον να εχει σημασεια το αν ειναι γεματο το στομαχι σου? οταν κανεις γυμναστικη καις θερμιδες και λιπος... νηστικη χορτατη ο οργανισμος θα βρει να καψει...

----------


## BettyG

Κι εγώ αυτό έχω ακούσει Πενέλοπε, οτι όταν γυμνάζεσαι νηστικός ειδικα το πρωί ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός και καίει περισσότερο.
δεν είμαι και σίγουρη όμως...

----------


## maraua

πριν 2 μέρες ήμουν 95, το πρωι που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 93.8

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Ki εγώ Μπέτι...σταθερή αν και εχτές έφαγα...και κρέας με μακαρόνια και παγωτάκι....εμ, τι να έκανα;;;;
> Βέβαια, η διαφορά μας είναι ότι εγώ κόλλησα με το που άρχισα ενώ εσύ έχεις και μια τέτοια απώλεια...και φαντάσου ότι παίρνω και λιποτόξ χάπια...τρομάρα μου! Αλλά εντάξει η στραβή έγινε χτες, σήμερα επανέρχομαι και κουράγιο μας!


καλά εκανες και έφαγες κάτι παραπάνω, γιατί εγώ που δεν έφαγα παραπάνω τι κατάλαβα?
ας περιμένουμε να δούμε...

maraua μπράβο σου, καλή συνέχεια

----------


## granita_ed

δε ξερω απλα μου το χουν πει για καλύτερα.καθώς επίσης οτι μετα τα πρωτα 20 λεπτά αρχίζει να καιγεται το λίπος.

----------


## penelope1985

εγω νομιζω οτι περα απο τις καυσεις το στομαχι δεν πρεπει να ειναι τελειως αδειο οταν γυμναζεσαι...

----------


## BettyG

ναι Σέμι έτσι ξέρω κι εγώ , ειδικά το τελευταίο , στα πρώτα 20 λεπτά καίγονται υδατάνθρακες και μετά το λίπος, έτσι λέγεται.

----------


## BettyG

τι να σου πω βρε Πενέλοπε, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, ....

----------


## granita_ed

ενταξει εννοειται πως αν νοιωσεις αδυναμια σταματας.απλα εγω σημερα ενοιωσα πολύ καλα κ αφου μπορεσα εκανα νηστική.αλλες φορες κανω απογευμα πχ.οποτε κ να κανεις καλο ειναι παντως!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by semie_
> βασικα ισως κολλαω που κ που επειδη δεν επισκεπτομαι συχνα την τουαλετα..τι προβλημα κ αυτο!!!!!


Join the club....:/

----------


## BettyG

κορίτσια ακτινίδια και ξερά δαμάσκηνα δε σας κάνουν τίποτα? εγώ το έχω λύσει το πρόβλημα με αυτά.

----------


## maraua

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Κι εγώ αυτό έχω ακούσει Πενέλοπε, οτι όταν γυμνάζεσαι νηστικός ειδικα το πρωί ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός και καίει περισσότερο.
> δεν είμαι και σίγουρη όμως...


http://www.insurancedaily.gr/blog/?p=4217

δε ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται να βάλω την διεύθυνση κάποιου site εδώ αλλά το βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο και ηθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Επίσεις διαβασα κι αυτό σε ένα άλλο site. όταν είσαι νηστικός και κάνεις γυμναστική, η κάποια εργασία γενικά καταπιέζεις το γλυκογόνο-ζάχαρο, άρα έχεις κίνδυνο να πάθεις υπογλυκαιμία. σε έναν νορμάλ άνθρωπο αυτό μπορεί να προκαλέσει λιποθυμία.

----------


## granita_ed

εμενα δε μου κανουν τπτ.βασικα τρωω τα φρουτακια μου,τρωω τις σαλατες μου,.το λαδακι μου αλλα τζιφος!κ ειναι πολύ σπαστικο γιατι μερικες μερες ειμαι φουσκωμενη μονο απ αυτο.κ το εχω απο μικρη το προβλημα

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> κορίτσια ακτινίδια και ξερά δαμάσκηνα δε σας κάνουν τίποτα? εγώ το έχω λύσει το πρόβλημα με αυτά.


Τρωω καθημερινα δαμασκηνα καλιφορνιας 2-3 μικρα.Και αφεψηματα, και ολικης αλεσης τροφιμα, και ακτινιδια και πολυ νερο και και...Εχω σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα.Παραδοξως βεβαια ειμαι ικανοποιημενη απο την απωλεια κιλων μου.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by maraua_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Κι εγώ αυτό έχω ακούσει Πενέλοπε, οτι όταν γυμνάζεσαι νηστικός ειδικα το πρωί ενεργοποιείται ο μεταβολισμός και καίει περισσότερο.
> δεν είμαι και σίγουρη όμως...
> 
> ...


σ ευχαριστουμε πολύ!ειδα παρακατω κ ενα τίτλο που λεει αν παχαινουμε αν τρωμε αργα το βραδυ,μπορεις να το βαλεις κ αυτο?γιατι δε μπορεσα να το βρω!

----------


## maraua

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> κορίτσια ακτινίδια και ξερά δαμάσκηνα δε σας κάνουν τίποτα? εγώ το έχω λύσει το πρόβλημα με αυτά.


Επίσεις μια κουπα τσαι την ημέρα από φύλλα αλεξανδρεια κάνει πολύ καλό.. Όποιος θέλει πάει σε φαρμακείο και το ζητάει.

----------


## Constance

Oντως ωραιο αρθρο.Νομιζω αυτο που λεει στο τελος ειναι ιδανικο.Να φας ενα φρουτακι ή κατι λιγο και ελαφρυ και να ξεκινησεις.Προσωπικα οποτε γυμναζομουν νηστική ημουν εξαντλημενη για ωρες μετα.Θελει μετρο.Ουτε να εχουμε φαει πολυ ουτε και τιποτα.

----------


## maraua

> _Originally posted by semie_
> σ ευχαριστουμε πολύ!ειδα παρακατω κ ενα τίτλο που λεει αν παχαινουμε αν τρωμε αργα το βραδυ,μπορεις να το βαλεις κ αυτο?γιατι δε μπορεσα να το βρω!


http://www.insurancedaily.gr/blog/?p=4253

----------


## BettyG

Ευχαριστούμε , ωραία αρθράκια. Τι να πείς άλλος λέει έτσι και άλλος αλιώς...

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να γυμναστώ πολύ πρωί, οπότε κρατάω 3 ώρες απόσταση από το φαγητό μου κι έτσι 
δεν το εχω το πρόβλημα του πρωινού φαγητού. Τις περισσότερες φορες γυμνάζομαι απόγευμα

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by maraua_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by semie_
> σ ευχαριστουμε πολύ!ειδα παρακατω κ ενα τίτλο που λεει αν παχαινουμε αν τρωμε αργα το βραδυ,μπορεις να το βαλεις κ αυτο?γιατι δε μπορεσα να το βρω!
> 
> 
> http://www.insurancedaily.gr/blog/?p=4253


σ ευχαριστωωωωωωω!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

+300 σήμερα και αδιαθετησα πάω πακετο με την dew στην περίοδο :P Πάντως κοριτσια βλεπω πολλες απώλειες μπραβο

----------


## BettyG

καραμελάκι με αγνοείς ή κάνω λάθος ?? :P για ποιές απώλειες μιλάς?

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> καραμελάκι με αγνοείς ή κάνω λάθος ?? :P για ποιές απώλειες μιλάς?


καλε δεν σε αγνοω :P η πλειοψηφια ομως ειναι απωλεια κιλων γι'αυτο,
και εγω σε αυτες που δεν εχασαν ειμαι οποτε μην μου στεναχωριεσαι :Wink:

----------


## brazil

-400 γρ σημερα... ξυπνησα δηλαδη 82,9!! Super χαρουμενη και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!!

----------


## brazil

Αλλα -400γρ σημερα!!! Τελεια!! 82,5 αισιως και η εβδομαδα αρχιζει με αλλη διαθεση!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
+-0 Σήμερα στα 112,3..

----------


## mtsek85

στα σημερινα μου 81,7... καλα ειναι!!! κραταμε το 82 στο τικερακι μεχρι την Κυριακη που θα μας ερθει!!! ακομα και αυτο ειναι τοοοοοοσο ομορφο να το βλεπω!!!!!  :Smile:  

ο πιο μεγαλος στοχος την αλλη Δευτερα που εχω διαιτολογο, να δειχνει η δικη μου ζυγαρια τα 80 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Σου το ευχομαι!!!




> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ο πιο μεγαλος στοχος την αλλη Δευτερα που εχω διαιτολογο, να δειχνει η δικη μου ζυγαρια τα 80 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

ax μακαρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
προχωραμε προσεκτικα και ολα καλα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

+500 γρ φυσικα σημερα μετα το cheesecake στα starbucks!
61.8

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο κοριτσια

----------


## tidekpe

καλημέρα....ε, εννοείται όει είμαι στα ίδια....καλή εβδομάδα

----------


## pennou

καλημερα κοριτσια....ξεκινησα παλι απο χθες και σημερα ειμαι -800...72,000 απο 72,800....για να δουμε θα το συνεχισω????Φιλακια σε ολες

----------


## granita_ed

στα ιδια...

----------


## dew

Κολλημένη Δευτέρα για την πλειοψηφία;  :Big Grin:  Δε πειράζει, έχουμε άλλες 6 μέρες για να τελειώσει η εβδομάδα με χάσιμο!
Pennou μπράβο κουκλίτσα! Να συνεχίσεις και αν χάσεις κανα δυο κιλάκια μέσα στο Μάη και γίνεις όπως στους αρραβώνες θα είσαι θεά, θα απολαύσεις και τη θάλασσα!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα κοριτσαρες μου! εντελως κολλημενη δευτερα-η χειροτερη μερα! εμενα μαλιστα με εδειξε +200 αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι γιατι δεν εχω κανει καμια παρασπονδια, ουφ! θα μας περασει, που θα παει...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα κοριτσια μου. -100σημερα μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο Constance χαιρομαι που τουλαχιστον καποια παει καλα!!!!αντε να δουμε κ εμεις κανα καλο νουμερακι...!!

----------


## Constance

Καλα παμε ολες απλα δε συμπιπτουν οι μερες που κολαει η ζυγαρια μας, χιχιχι.:P
Semie μου εισαι καλα σημερα? :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

οχι..ακομα χειροτερα αλλα δε πειραζει.δε σκεφτομαι τπτ απλα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by semie_
> οχι..ακομα χειροτερα αλλα δε πειραζει.δε σκεφτομαι τπτ απλα.


Mιλησε σε αυτον που πρεπει semie μου μη το κρατας μεσα σου.Ειναι μεγαλο σφαλμα.Κι εγω μονη μου νιωθω και ειμαι μπορω να πω και προσπαθω να συμβιβαστω γιατι βλεπω οτι δεν αλλαζει και τιποτα επι της ουσιας, αλλα καμια φορα πρεπει να μιλας για να ξεσπασεις.Παντως απο ψυχολογια ειμαστε ολες μια χαρα.......................και δυο τρομαρες.Anyway...

----------


## granita_ed

μπα τι να του πω,τελειωσε τωρα το ολο θεμα.γενικα νοιωθω χάλια,μαλλον πρεπει να μεινω μονη μου τελειως να ηρεμησω.

----------


## penelope1985

semie κρατα γερα. δεν θελω να βλεπω να πεφτεις!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη μου εισαι πολύ γλυκεια!πραγματικα παντα μου απαντας κ για τις θερμιδες και για οτι άλλη βλακεια ρωτήσω κ σ ευχαριστω πολύ.ενταξει τη διαιτα δε τη χαλαω,η ψυχολογια μου ειναι στο πατωμα..

----------


## Constance

Κι εγω μια απο τα ιδια.Η διαιτα κρατα γερα.Πλεον εχω παψει να ταυτιζω τις απογοητευσεις μου με 2 λιτρα παγωτο και μια πιτσα.Αλλα παλι τι βγαινει.Χθες βραδυ ειχα τετοιο θυμο για ολα.Τεσπα.Φαση ειναι θα περασει.Τα πρωτα εκατο χρονια ειναι δυσκολα.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

Σεμι τι επαθες κοριτσαρα μου? γιατι τετοιες νταουνιλες??



-700 σήμερα και ειμαι και αδιαθετη, τελικα ειμαι πολύ ανωμαλη δεν βγαζω ακρη,
Αύριο εχω ελευθερο θα γινει κολαση, το τσιζκεικ και οι σοκολατινες με περιμενουν στην γωνια :P

----------


## granita_ed

δε ξερω απλα νοιωθω οτι κανεις δε με καταλαβαινει..θα μου περασει..

----------


## granita_ed

αχ σοκολατινα.....πω πω!!!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!!

Σημερα 82,5 παλι και πρωτη μερα περιοδου. Φανταζομαι οτι ολη η εβδομαδα θα παει περιπατο τωρα... δεν θα χασω κατι...

----------


## murcielago



----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-400γρ σήμερα.. Από 112,3 σε 111,9.
Πάει το 112  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! -200 σημερα
61,6

----------


## katerina76_ed

Καλημέρα! εγώ πάλι στα ίδια...βέβαια νιώθω λίγο πιο άνετα στα ρούχα μου...παίζει να χάνω αλλά η ζυγαριά να λέει τα δικά της?

----------


## badgirl11

kalhmeresss 81.9 shmera -900 γρ. πρωτη μερα διαιτολογου κ οχι σωστα...χωρις τουαλεττα, μετα τον καφε ξανα ζυγισμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

Nai katerinaki μην ανησυχεις ! θα τα δειξει ολα μαζι

----------


## katerina76_ed

μακάρι...

----------


## dew

Βρε Κατερίνα έχεις χάσει σχεδόν 3 κιλά σε μία εβδομάδα, λίγα νομίζεις ότι είναι;;
Και φυσικά θα φαίνεται στα ρούχα σου, ακόμα και στη μεζούρα ότι αδυνατίζεις ακόμα και όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά ή δείχνει +100 με +300 παραπάνω χωρίς λόγο! Όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμμα είναι!

----------


## tidekpe

καλημέρα..μπορεί να ξεκόλησα αλλά προς τα πάνω....71.800 από 71...τι να πώ;

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερααααα!!! tidekpe υπομονη!!! τι αλλο? σε καταλαβαινω!!! και εγω κολλημενη ειμαι, σημερα -100 βεβαια, απο 108.4 στα 108.3 αλλα ας μην ξεχναμε οτι ειχα παρει 200. αρα χαμενος κοπος μια βδομαδα σχεδον τωρα. απο κει που περιμενα την κυριακη να δω το 7 μου χει γινει εφιαλτης το 8... και θυμωνω γιατι δεν εκανα καμια παρασπονδια...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Σημερα στα ιδια η ζυγαρια αλλα δεν πειραζει καθολου.Παμε καλα και θα ειμαι μεσα στο στοχο μου πιστευω. :Smile: 

loukoumaki κι εγω λεω τι στο καλο παρασπονδιες δεν κανω.Αλλα ενω η ζυγαρια με εκνευριζει τα ρουχα μου, μου λενε αλλα.Αλλαξες τη ζυγαρια σου που σου κανε κολπα?

----------


## BettyG

Σιγά μη κουνιόταν, τζίφος και σήμερα . 

Μπράβο κορίτσια, ακόμα και μικρή η απώλεια είναι πάντα σε καλό.

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα!!
> 
> Σημερα 82,5 παλι και πρωτη μερα περιοδου. Φανταζομαι οτι ολη η εβδομαδα θα παει περιπατο τωρα... δεν θα χασω κατι...


μπα μην το λες θα χασεις αλλα λιγο, ομως μολις τελειωσεις θα σου κανει ενα καλο κατεβασμα, κατακρατηση ειναι οχι οτι εχεις παχυνει απλα προσπαθησε να μην ξεφυγεις  :Wink: 

Σήμερα -100

----------


## loukoumaki

δεν την αλλαξα κονστανς μου γιατι μαλλον δε φταιει αυτη αλλα το σωμα μου αντιστεκεται, τωρα αν εγω χοροπηδουσα (λεμε τωρα) απο τα νευρα μου πανω της τι να κανει κι αυτη? να μην τρελαθει? ζυγιστικα με μια 6αδα νερα και εδειξε τα σωστα, αρα το προβλημα ειμαι εγω.. εχθες ειχα ενα απεριγραπτο φουσκωμα (μπορει να φταιει κ το πολυ νερο) σημερα ενιωσα καλυτερα και ειδα -100, αλλα δεν ειναι απωλεια αυτο, απωλεια θα ηταν απο 108 και κατω...

----------


## Constance

Υπομονη loukoumaki, αυτο που λεω και σε μενα.Παντως καλη ιδεα αυτη με τhn 6αδα νερα θα το τσεκαρω κι εγω χιχι.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

χεχεχε ειδες ποσο ευρηματικες μπορουμε να γινουμε προκειμενου να μην αδικηθουμε ουτε γραμμαριο? παντως φλερταρω επιμονα με την τεφαλ που κανει και λιπομετρηση, αν και η δικη μου κανει λιπομετρηση αλλα δεν της εχω και πολλη μπεσα (30 ευρω απο το λιντλ)

----------


## Constance

Αυτες με τη λιπομετρηση κι εμενα με ψηνουν, αλλα η τεφαλ που εχω τωρα ειναι αρκετα καλη και χωρις λιπομετρηση.Εχει αντεξει πολλα χρονια,με εχει αντεξει στα 93 κιλα με εχει δει χαρουμενη στα 65,εχουμε πολλες αναμνησεις μαζι.:P:P:P

----------


## karamela_ed

να ρωτησω κατι βρε κορίτσια αυτες οι ζυγαριες με την λιπομετρηση πως ειναι?
Δηλαδη σου βγαζει μαζι με τα κιλα και το ποσοστο λιπους? και ποσο αξιοπιστες ειναι?

----------


## badgirl11

πωπω Κατερινακι εχεις χασει πολλα γιαυτο δε χανεις αλλο...
Τιντεκπε μου πως τα καταφερες αγαπη μου, μην απογοητευεσαι σε παρακαλω...τι διαιτα κανεις?
Λουκουμακι Κονστανς μια χαρα παει η ομαδα, αφηστε τις γκρινιες!

Παιδια το κουφο, εφαγα χθες τα απειρα σαλατικα κ σημερα δεν πηγα wc...
τι κουφο ειναι αυτο? στανταρ οταν τρωω πολλα φρουτα κ σαλατικα φουσκωνω κ δεν παω  :Big Grin:  παω ομως τηνεπομενη σιγουρα!
υποπτευομαι βεβαια οτι σοκαριστηκε κ ο οργανισμος που ξαφνικα εφαγα καπως πιο υγιεινα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> να ρωτησω κατι βρε κορίτσια αυτες οι ζυγαριες με την λιπομετρηση πως ειναι?
> Δηλαδη σου βγαζει μαζι με τα κιλα και το ποσοστο λιπους? και ποσο αξιοπιστες ειναι?


εχω μια που με δειχνει λαθος κιλα κ πρεπει να αφαιρω 1.8 (τοσο απεχει απτου διαιτολογου)
κ κανει κ λιπομετρηση
αλλα δεν την εκανα ποτε, εδω του διαιτολογου η λιπομετρηση κ δεν ειναι εγκυρη, ποσο μαλλον αυτη.
Αν δε λυπομουν τα λεφτα θα επαιρνα νεα ζυγαρια χωρις τιποτα εξτρα.

----------


## loukoumaki

αυτη που εχω εγω ειναι με αποσπωμενο καντραν και λειτουργει ασυρματα, δειχνει το ποσοστο λιπους, το νερο και τη μυικη μαζα. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστοι οι αριθμοι γιατι δεν εχω μετρηθει καπου αλλου. σου βγαζει κ τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι.

----------


## badgirl11

81.7 δευτερο ζυγισμα, ιδια ημερα, μετα το πρωινο κ μετα την τουαλεττα
αρα αυριο ελπιζω σε ενα 81+

----------


## litsaki28

78.4 την προηγουμενη τεταρτη που αρχισα διατροφη
76.8 σημερα το πρωι
απο δω και περα καθημερινο ζυγισμα

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο λιτσακι!
τι ωραιο το 7. ερχομαι να σε φτασω  :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

μπραβο σου λιτσακι

Badgirl δεν το παρακανεις λιγο με το ζυγισμα? μην σε τρελανει στο τελος

----------


## litsaki28

το καλυτερο ζυγισμα ειναι μια φορα τη μερα κοριτσια το πρωι νηστικες μετα απ την επισκεψη μας στην τουαλετα :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο litsaki, καλη αρχη εκανες.Παντα τετοια. :Smile:

----------


## bubble84

καλημέρα κορίτσια.....η αλήθεια είναι οτι ζυγίζομαι
κι εγώ κάθε μέρα αλλα επειδή έχω κλασικού τύπου ζυγαριά 
η διαφορά φαίνεται στο ολόκληρα άντε στο μισά κιλο....

οποτέ σήμερα με έδειξε 66 απο την παρασκευη που ήμουν 67
περίπου.... 

καλή συνέχεια σε όλες.............

----------


## karamela_ed

με την βελονα εχεις?

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> αυτη που εχω εγω ειναι με αποσπωμενο καντραν και λειτουργει ασυρματα, δειχνει το ποσοστο λιπους, το νερο και τη μυικη μαζα. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστοι οι αριθμοι γιατι δεν εχω μετρηθει καπου αλλου. σου βγαζει κ τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι.


επειδή θέλω κι εγώ να πάρω μια
σύγχρονη ζυγαριά.... μια τέτοια ποσο έχει loukoumaki?

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> με την βελονα εχεις?



ναι ναι.... είναι συλλεκτικό κομματι...χαχα

δεκαετίας περίπου...

----------


## katerina76_ed

μμμ...μάλλον είναι πολλά...έχεις δίκιο badgirl...περιμένω και περίοδο...κάνω υπομονή όμως και θα συνεχίσω...απλά με τα κιλά που έχω περίμενα να χάνω κάθε μέρα...

----------


## karamela_ed

η ψηφιακη ανα 100 γρ θα σε βολεψει περισσοτερο παντως γιατι θα βλεπεις και τα 100 γρ μειωσης και θα σου τονωνει το ηθικο, δεν ειναι ακριβες αυτες οι ψηφιακες και οι αλλες με την λιπομετριση που εχουν οι αλλες οι κοπελες ειπαν οτι κανει 30 ?

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> μμμ...μάλλον είναι πολλά...έχεις δίκιο badgirl...περιμένω και περίοδο...κάνω υπομονή όμως και θα συνεχίσω...απλά με τα κιλά που έχω περίμενα να χάνω κάθε μέρα...


Κατερινακι επειδη κι εγω εχω πολλα κιλα κι εγω μια μερα μπορει και να μην χασω η και να ειμαι +200 ή 300 αλλα την επομενη μπορει να δω και -700 οπότε μην στεναχωριεσαι οταν μια μερα δεν χανουμε δεν θεωρειται οτι κολλησαμε :Wink: 
αν ειναι εβδοαμδα χωρις να χασουμε τοτε το συζηταμε :P

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> αυτη που εχω εγω ειναι με αποσπωμενο καντραν και λειτουργει ασυρματα, δειχνει το ποσοστο λιπους, το νερο και τη μυικη μαζα. δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστοι οι αριθμοι γιατι δεν εχω μετρηθει καπου αλλου. σου βγαζει κ τις θερμιδες που χρειαζεσαι.
> 
> 
> ...


bubble η δικια μου εκανε 29 ευρω απο το λιντλ πριν 3 χρονια περιπου, ειναι απο αυτα τα ειδη που βγαζει το λιντλ κατα καιρους και μετα εξαφανιζονται, αλλα παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρη, μπορει και να υπαρχει ακομη, γιατι στανταρ καποιες συσκευες τις βλεπω σταθερα οποτε παω. στα κιλα δεν πρεπει να κανει λαθος, τωρα οσο για τις υπολοιπες μετρησεις, δεν ξερω να σου πω γιατι δεν εχω κανει συγκριση με καποια αλλη. υπαρχει και μια της τεφαλ που κανει αυτη τη δουλεια και κανει γυρω στα 50 απο οτι ειπαν τα κοριτσια. επειδη αυτη με ενδιαφερει και μενα, θα το ψαξω και θα ενημερωσω  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> μπραβο σου λιτσακι
> 
> Badgirl δεν το παρακανεις λιγο με το ζυγισμα? μην σε τρελανει στο τελος


παντα ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα, ειτε κανω διαιτα ειτε οχι, εχω τρελα με το ζυγισμα  :Big Grin: 
οταν κανω διαιτα μπορει κ 3 φορες τη μερα!
κ ολη μου τη ζωη θα ζυγιζομαι στο εξης, μου κανει καλο, δεν αφηνομαι!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> μπραβο σου λιτσακι
> 
> Badgirl δεν το παρακανεις λιγο με το ζυγισμα? μην σε τρελανει στο τελος
> ...


οταν ομως το απογευμα λογικα εισαι παραπανω απο το πρωι δνε απογοητευεσαι? δεν στεναχωριεσαι?

----------


## bubble84

30 ευρώ είναι πολύ καλή τιμή...θα κάνω κι εγω μια έρευνα αγοράς!!!

αλλα απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι μήπως πάθαίνω καμια πλάκα
οταν θα ανεβοκατεβαίνουν τα γραμμάρια και συγχηστώ......

----------


## loukoumaki

ριξε μια ματια στο skroutz.gr για να δεις που ειναι οι χαμηλοτερες τιμες!

----------


## penelope1985

ναι και στο Carrefour εχει μια με 30 ευρω π κανει και λιπομετρηση

----------


## pennou

σημερα 72,200 +200 δηλαδη αλλα χθες εφτιαξα κρεμα καραμελε και ηταν τοσο ωραια που εφαγα 3 μπολακια...χμμμ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεν ζυγιζομαι απογευμα, μονο πρωι 1-2 φορες, προ κ μετα τουαλετας αν δεν ειχα παει πριν την πρωτη
κ μετα ζυγιζομαι βραδυ αργα ενω εχω κανει νηστεια ωρων για να δω αν επιασε τοπο, κ αυτο αν ειμαι ξυπνια μονο.
Συνηθως καθε πρωι, οταν κανω διαιτα, ειμαι οσο το βραδυ αργα -1 κιλο.
Το σημαντικοτερο ομως ειναι οτι οταν φαω ο,τι ναναι κ οσο ναναι ή κανωω βουλιμικο
αννεβαινω στη ζυγαρια, βλεπω οτι δεν ειναι κ τοσο φοβερο τελικα
κ σταματαω να τρωω.
Γιατι ξερετε κατι? ολα στο μυαλο ειναι. Αμα κατι σας κανει να νιωθετε καλα να το κανετε, σας βοηθα. Βρειτε το δικο σας κατι!
Τοτε ολα φαινονται πολυ ευκολα, κ μειωνονται οι μαυρες περιοδοι...

----------


## penelope1985

μα πως γινεται το απογευμα να μην εισαι πιο βαρια απο το πρωι.... πρεπει να μην εχεις φαει και να μην εχεις πιει νερο ολη μερα... με μπαταρια δουλευουμε?

----------


## badgirl11

δεν ειπα οτι δεν ειμαι πιο βαρυα, ειπα οτι το να πλακωθεις στο φαγητο δε συνεπαγεται οτι θα παρεις 4 κιλα σε μια ωρα.

----------


## penelope1985

μπορει να εχεις πολυ μεγαλη διακυμανση βαρους...

----------


## badgirl11

ισα ισα, στο συνεχες ζυγισμα στο φαγητο μετραει το βαρος του οσο ειναι.
Αν φας 1 κιλο μακαρονια θα εισαι 1 κιλο πανω αμεσως μετα, ασχετως θερμιδων.

τουλαχιστο εμενα μου ανεβαζει το ηθικο το να τρωω ολη μερα αλλα να ζυγιστω κ να εχω μονο ενα κιλο πανω.
οποτε το καθημερινο ζυγισμα με βοηθα!
μεγαλη δακυμανση βαρους εχω στην περιοδο, εως κ 3 κιλα πολλες φορες.

----------


## BettyG

έλα βρε Γιώργο, τι περιμένεις ν΄αλλάξει ... :P στα ίδια και σήμερα!

----------


## penelope1985

-400 σημερα
61.2

----------


## brazil

82,5 και σημερα. Ελπιζω λογω περιοδου... Συνεχιζω σταθερα και ελπιζω μεχρι Δευτερα να ειμαι 81,3. Λετε????

----------


## mtsek85

εγω οταν ειμαι αδιαθετη δε παιρνω βαρος τελικα, μονο μερικες μερες πριν 1-2 κιλα!!!! το παρατηρησα τους 2 τελευταιους μηνες! τι να πω.....

βραζιλιανα μου ποσο χρονων εισαι?

εγω σημερα στα 81,8!!!!!!!!!!! προχωραμε καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-600γρ σήμερα! Από 111,9 σε 111,3  :Big Grin: 
Τελευταίες μέρες περιόδου και αισθάνομαι υπέροχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Εγω ευτυχως δεν πηρα βαρος αλλα δεν εχω χασει κιολας. Φανταζομαι οτι το Σαββατο που θα τελειωσει η περιοδος θα φανει!! Το καλο που του θελω!!

Ειμαι 30 χρονων!!

----------


## badgirl11

Βραζιλιανα μτσεκ παμε ανταγωνισμο ποια θα δει πρωτη 7?
αντε γιατι αλλιως χτυπαω μακαροναδες τα βραδυα που δε με παιζετε :P

82.0 ξανα μετα απο χθεσινο φαγοποτι
οι πρωτες 100 μερες ειναι δυσκολες, μετα θα στρωσω  :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Για να δουμε ποτε θα το καταφερουμε???? Εγω περιμενω την Δευτερα που θα εχω τελειωσει απο περιοδους να δω τι γινεται. Τωρα απλα απογοητευτηκα με την ζυγαρια σημερα...

----------


## badgirl11

th deytera mporei nasai katv k 2 kila! ksekolla mia xara pas

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δεν έχει νόημα να ζυγίζεστε κάθε μέρα ρε σεις.Αυτό που βλέπετε δεν είναι πραγματική απώλεια ή προσθήκη.

----------


## badgirl11

nai χθες μου φωναζε οδιαιτολογος που του ειπα οτι εχασα 1.5 κιλο σε μια μερα  :Big Grin: 
εχει δικιο ο Κλεανθης Μπραζιλ... 1 fora τη βδομαδα...

Kleanthi εγω δε μπορω, καθε μερα ανεβαινω...κ 2 φορες τη μερα!

----------


## Constance

78.2 σημερα, -100, ετσι αργα και σταθερα! :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

ωραια βαζω στοχο να σε φτασω COnstance μηπως κ ξεκουνηθω. αργα αλλα σταθερα!  :Big Grin:  αχ με κουρασε το 8, μακαρι να εξαφανιζοταν ως δια μαγειας!
ελπιζω μετα την πρωτη βδομαδα διαιτα να φυγει...

----------


## Constance

false alarm.Μετα την τουαλετα -200 τελικα.78.1 σημερα.Καλα παμε ευτυχως.bad μου οχι να με φτασεις, να με ξεπερασεις σου ευχομαι.Aν και νομιζω οτι αν το παρεις αποφαση θα εχεις αποτομη κατρακυλα γιατι ειναι κατακρατησεις αυτα που εχεις επειδη ξεφυγες απο το διαιτολογιο. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

-600gr!ole ole ole!xixixixi

----------


## litsaki28

76.8 xθες
76.4 σημερα

400 γραμμαρια!ηπια βεβαια και ενα λιτρο τσαι χθες δρ κατσος για αδυνατισμα

----------


## brazil

Litsaki τι ειναι αυτο το τσαι που γραφεις???

----------


## litsaki28

μπραζιλ ,ειναι ενα κουτι με μειγμα απο τσαι για αδυνατισμα και λεγεται dr katsos,πινεις 5 ποτηρια τη μερα και λεει οτι χανεις 6 κιλα το μηνα (και 2 να χανεις εδω π τα λεμε καλα ειναι)
κοστιζει 8 ε το κουτι και φτανει για 20 μερες περιπου και το παιρνεις απο καταστημα που πουλαει τσαγια,βοτανα κτλ.

ΥΣ:Περιεχει μονο βοτανα και οχι πρασινο τσαι,το λεω γιατι εμενα προσωπικα το πολυ πρασινο τσαι μ φερνει τρεμουλα και νευρικοτητα.

----------


## brazil

Και για ποσο καιρο το παιρνεις εσυ? Βλεπεις αποτελεσματα???

----------


## loukoumaki

ok μια απο τα ιδια και σημερα, με τη διαθεση μου στο ναδιρ και το θυμο μου στο ζενιθ. ευτυχως που δε βρεθηκε κανεις μπροστα μου πρωι πρωι γιατι δε μπορουσα να εγγυηθω την ασφαλεια του. εσκισα τον καταλογο της laredoute (ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ πια το ρατσισμο τους) χορεψα κλακετες πανω στη ζυγαρια χτυπωντας το καντραν με μανια στον τοιχο και τσαλαπατησα τις μπαλαρινες μου που με εχουν πεθανει, αφου δε χωραει το ποδι μου μεσα (ρατσισμος και στα παπουτσια, ελεος πια)
το θεμα ειναι οτι εδω κατι γινεται λαθος και δεν ξερω τι....

----------


## granita_ed

γιατι ετσι λουκουμακι αφου πας πολύ καλα!λογικο ειναι να κολλησεις καποιες μερες κ μετα ξαφνικα θα δεις τσουπ!κατω η ζυγαρια!

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω σεμι μου για τη συμπαρασταση και ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε σενα και σε ολα τα κοριτσια για την επιμονη τους, ειτε εχασαν ειτε οχι. το παλευω, το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν υποχωρω, οπως αλλες φορες...

----------


## forgetful

Κοριτσια κι εγω μαζι σας στον πολεμο εναντιον του 8. Να φυγει το μ@λ@κισμενο και να μην ξαναρθει. Εγω ζυγιζομαι βεβαια καθε Τριτη, οποτε την αλλη Τριτη θα εχω νεα. Αχ, ποτε πια 8.

----------


## karamela_ed

+1400 σήμερα yeaaaah xaxaxa
αναμενομενο, αλλα σημερα εχουμε μονοφαγια και ολα οκ  :Wink:

----------


## litsaki28

εχασα 2 κιλα απο την προηγουμενη τεταρτη(6 μερες ουσιαστικα) με το τσαι και διατροφη.
για μενα ειναι παρα πολλα αφου συνηθως εχανα μισο κιλο με το ζορυ μονο με διατροφη

----------


## katerina76_ed

τα ίδια πάλι σήμερα....έχω πρόβλημα με δυσκοιλιότητα...τι μπορώ να κάνω? 

litsaki28 τι γεύση έχει το τσαι αυτό? πίνεται?

----------


## litsaki28

μια χαρουλα πινετε,δεν ειναι πικρο.βαζεις 5 κουπες νερο να βρασουν ριχνεις και 3 κουταλιτσες απο το μειγμα μολις βρασει το νερο για 15 λεπτα και εχεις ετοιμη ολη την ποσοτητα για ολη μερα,

και κανει μολις 8 ε δεν χανετε τιποτα να το παρετε εχει μηδεν παρενεργειες και ειναι πολυ καλυτερο απο κατι πλασιμπο χαπια που δινουμε του κοσμου τα λεφτα με κανενα αποτελεσμα

----------


## brazil

Και που το βρισκουμε αυτο litsaki28???

----------


## pennou

-200 σημερα 72,000 παρολο που χθες εφαγα πανω απο 2000 θερμιδες...αλλα παιρνω το kilokiller δεν ξερω αν εκανε κατι αυτο...

----------


## litsaki28

σε καταστημαta που πουλανε χυμα και συσκευασμενα τσαγια,βοτανα κτλπ :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

ξεκιναμε παλιοκοριτσο!!!!
ποια θα δει το 79,9???? οεο????

αλλα με σωστα γευματα ε...! οπως μου ελεγες! 5 γευματακια τη μερα για σωστη και μονιμη απωλεια!!!

ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα στα 81,6 αυτη τη στιγμη!!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Βραζιλιανα μτσεκ παμε ανταγωνισμο ποια θα δει πρωτη 7?
> αντε γιατι αλλιως χτυπαω μακαροναδες τα βραδυα που δε με παιζετε :P
> 
> 82.0 ξανα μετα απο χθεσινο φαγοποτι
> οι πρωτες 100 μερες ειναι δυσκολες, μετα θα στρωσω

----------


## brazil

Καθηστε να μου περασει αυτη η περιοδος και να ξαναξεκινησω και παλι το κολυμβητηριο και θα σας δειξω παλιοκοριτσο και mtsekaki!!! Ή θα φωναζω... "Εεεε, περιμεντε κι εμενα". Ενα απο τα δυο θα γινει. Παντως ξεκιναμε διαγωνισμο, ποια θα δεις το 7 πρωτη!!!




> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ξεκιναμε παλιοκοριτσο!!!!
> ποια θα δει το 79,9???? οεο????
> 
> αλλα με σωστα γευματα ε...! οπως μου ελεγες! 5 γευματακια τη μερα για σωστη και μονιμη απωλεια!!!
> 
> ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα στα 81,6 αυτη τη στιγμη!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## nifitsa

94 πρωτη μου μέρα....εχω ακομα για 7 ουυουουουου... Αλλα σας νοιωθω γιατι πριν 3 χρονια που ειχα αδυνατισει εκει στο 7 ειχα μια αγωνία....Καλα 7αρια κοριτσαρες!!!

----------


## granita_ed

ξαναζυγίστηκα κ ειμαι μείον άλλα 200!!Αρα σήμερα -800γρ!πω πω τι χαρά!ανεβηκα 3 φορες για να το πιστεψω!ισως οφείλεται στο οτι τρωω μονο πρωτεινη σήμερα και χτές!

----------


## Constance

Ετσι ανεβασμενη διαθεση να βλεπω!

----------


## granita_ed

προσπαθω!προσπαθω!αχ αντε να δω το 62 να τρελλαθωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!στο 60 θα πεσει κέρασμα!χχιχι

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ξεκιναμε παλιοκοριτσο!!!!
> ποια θα δει το 79,9???? οεο????
> 
> αλλα με σωστα γευματα ε...! οπως μου ελεγες! 5 γευματακια τη μερα για σωστη και μονιμη απωλεια!!!
> 
> ξεκιναω λοιπον σημερα στα 81,6 αυτη τη στιγμη!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


γιατι εχεις παραπονο που σου συστησα πολλα γευματα? ετσι αρχισες να χανεις, οταν αρχισες να τρως! (σωστα)
κ γω τρωω διαρκως ααλλα προς το παρον οχι τοσο σωστα χαχαχα
Το 7 το εχω πρωτη, μπορει να ζυγιζω πιο πολυ απο σας πλεον αλλα θα σας φαω λαχανο :P
παιδια αντε με το καλο, περα απτην πλακα να δουμε το 7 κ λεω να κανουμε παρτυ,,,
δενθυμαμαι ποτε ειχα 7 μπροστα...

----------


## absolute

semie τωρα διαβασα τα νεα σου!!μπραβο ρε θηριο!να οι πρωτεινες κανουν δουλεια!

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστωωωω ζουζου!!!!!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Big Grin: 
-500γρ από 111,3 σε 110,8! Η εβδομάδα της περιόδου προβλέπεται να είναι και η εβδομάδα που έχασα τα περισσότερα  :Embarrassment:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 

-400γρ σημερα!!. 82,1! Τελεια!

----------


## nifitsa

καλημερα κι απο μενα...!!! Εφυγε 1 κιλακι... αλλα 23 τωρα...!!!

----------


## penelope1985

KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!
+100 γρ σημερα 
61.3

----------


## bubble84

Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες!!!

σήμερα η ζυγαριά κολλημένη στα 66!
άντε να δούμε.......

απώλειες βλέπω όλες σας........μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## litsaki28

76.4 χθες 

76.7 σημερα

περιμενω σε τρεις μερες περιοδο δεν ξερω αν φταιει αυτο η επειδη χθες εφαγα λιγο ατσαλα

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα παλι στα 81,8... σνιφ....
επομενο ζυγισμα την Κυριακη δε μπορω καθε μερα να βλεπω το ιδιο!!! σνιφ...

εχω την αισθηση παντως, πως χανω μεν ποντους, αλλα οχι κιλα.. μηπως φταιει το κολυμπι...? θα μαθουμε τη Δευτερα...

----------


## badgirl11

καλημερες,
81.2 προ τουαλεττας,
τοκοβω για 81.0 μετα που δεν εχω ξαναδειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι
να κ κατι καλο!

----------


## Constance

mtsekaki μου το κολυμπι ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορεις να κανεις επειδη γυμναζει ολο το σωμα σου.Σιγουρα χανεις σε ποντους και σφιγγεις κιολας.

----------


## mtsek85

εχω ενα θεμα με την κοιλια ρε γμτ...
ενω σφιγγω οπως ειπες κ χανω παντου, η κοιλια νερουλιαζει κ με εκνευριζει πολυ...
συνεχιζω με την κρεμα της elancy για την κοιλια και βλεπουμε.... ελπιζω μεχρι τον Ιουλιο να εχει στρωσει...

----------


## granita_ed

-200!!

----------


## Constance

Koριτσια μπραβο!Ειδες bad μου να το και το 81, γιαυτο δεν πρεπει να απογοητευεσαι με τιποτα, θα τα χασεις. :Big Grin: 
Σε λιγο θα ζυγιστω εγω γιατι ξερω οτι αμα το κανω τωρα μετα θα παω τουαλετα και θα ερχομαι να κανω edit to post μου.:P

----------


## badgirl11

kalhmeraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa εδω ειστε οεοεοεο
παιδια τοσο σκατα βρδυ κ τετοια ανταμοιβη το πρωι!
νιωθω υπεροχα εστω κ με πρησμενα ματια!
81 ακριβως δεν ημουν ποτε!
λογικα θα χρειαστει κ γω να το κανω εντιτ ελπιζω! καθολου δε μεκουραζει! χεχεχεχε

----------


## Constance

bad μου πειναγες χθες βραδυ ε?λογικο αφου ειχες ξεσυνηθισει τη διαιτα.Μπραβο σου που κρατηθηκες.Νομιζω τερμα πια τα περασες τα δυσκολα και τωρα θα τα πας καλα. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

δεν πειναγα, ημουν σκασμενη γιατι ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να τη κανω σωστα κ φουσκωνω...
ειχα φαει 2 γιαουρτια με γλυκο κουταλιου (καμμια σχεση με το προγραμμα)
αλλα μετα ηρθα σπιτι κ ειχα λυσσαξει με γεματο στομαχι...
γιατι εχω συνδιασει το σπιτι με ξεκουραση κ φαγητο...
κ λεω οχι ρε πουστη μου, νηστεια απο τις 8μιση κανεις, δε θα τη χαλασεις!
τι ντολμαδες εφαγε ο αλλος τι σοκολατες εγω τιποτα, κ μετα τσακωθηκαμε ασχημα κ εγω ξαγρυπνησα κ παρολαυτα κρατηθηκα κ δεν εκανα επιδρομη στο ψυγειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
δεν εχει ξαναγινει
αγαλμα στην φορτυ αγαλμα

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> δεν πειναγα, ημουν σκασμενη γιατι ακομα δεν εχω καταφερει να τη κανω σωστα κ φουσκωνω...
> ειχα φαει 2 γιαουρτια με γλυκο κουταλιου (καμμια σχεση με το προγραμμα)
> αλλα μετα ηρθα σπιτι κ ειχα λυσσαξει με γεματο στομαχι...
> γιατι εχω συνδιασει το σπιτι με ξεκουραση κ φαγητο...
> κ λεω οχι ρε πουστη μου, νηστεια απο τις 8μιση κανεις, δε θα τη χαλασεις!
> τι ντολμαδες εφαγε ο αλλος τι σοκολατες εγω τιποτα, κ μετα τσακωθηκαμε ασχημα κ εγω ξαγρυπνησα κ παρολαυτα κρατηθηκα κ δεν εκανα επιδρομη στο ψυγειο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!
> δεν εχει ξαναγινει
> αγαλμα στην φορτυ αγαλμα


ε θα ερχοταν αυτη η στιγμη που θα ελεγες φτανει θα κρατηθω. :Wink:

----------


## grin

ρε σύντροφοι και συντρόφισσες να ρωτήσω κάτι;; τις προηγούμενες 20 μέρες έχασα 4 κιλά. ζυγιζόμουν μέρα παρά μέρα και παρακολουθούσα τη ζυγαριά που λίγο λίγο κατέβαινε. εδώ και 3 μέρες όμως αμετακίνητη!! παρά την αεροβική και την διατροφή... και να πώ ότι μποκάρησε ο οργανισμός, είμαι στην αρχή δεν έχω χάσει και 15 κιλά!ούτε με περίοδο παίζει κάτι για να πώ ότι πρήστηκα.
γίνεται να καίμε λίπος χωρίς να φαίνεται στη ζυγαριά και να φανεί μαζεμένο τις επόμενες μέρες; τί λέτε;

----------


## badgirl11

ναι εμεις φερνουμε τις στιμγες κ στρωνουμε το εδαφος να γινουν δεκτες...
πως λενε προκαλουμε οσα θελουμε!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> γίνεται να καίμε λίπος χωρίς να φαίνεται στη ζυγαριά και να φανεί μαζεμένο τις επόμενες μέρες; τί λέτε;


Xαλαρα γινεται!Εχεις κολλησει γιατι κραταει αμυνα ο οργανισμος στην απωλεια.Μη τα παρατας και θα δεις οτι θα ανταμοιφθεις.

----------


## grin

Ναι αλλά εγώ με το ¨κρατάει άμυνα¨ο οργανισμός καταλαβαίνω ότι σταματάει να χάνει, όχι ότι χάνει λίπος αλλά μου το κρύβει για να παίξουμε!!

----------


## badgirl11

φαε κατι παραπανω, μην κανεις με τρελα αεροβικη κ θα πεσει κιλακι...

----------


## grin

άντε να δούμε. μάλλον γλυκάθηκα που έχανα τουλάχιστον ενάμισι κιλό την εβδομάδα και τώρα που κόλλησε..........

----------


## badgirl11

80,8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
80 kai 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888 8
alla oxi 88!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Nα τα τα χαρουμενα μαντατα (μεγαλο πραγμα να μη σε ταλαιπωρει η δυσκοιλιοτητα).Σημερινο ζυγισμα 77.9.Παει το 78, στο καλο να παει και να μη μας γραφει. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχα ναι μια φορα δεν μπορουσα να παω κ επαθα πλακα...
ασχετα με τα κιλα ειναι μεγαλο πραγμα να λειτουργει το αποχετευτικο ο,τι κι αν φας...
συγχαρητηρια κ σεσενα!!!
σουρχομαι, ελπιζω!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΜΑΔΕΣ..ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΧΥΝΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ
ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ
ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΗΓΑΝΗΤΕΣ ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ 1-2 ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ

----------


## karamela_ed

-400 σημερα  :Frown:  περίμενα περισσότερο όμως

----------


## grin

καραμελίτσα πόσο παραπάνω από 400 τη μέρα να χάσεις;; το θέμα είναι να χάνεις μόνο λίπος, όχι να λιμοκτονείς ή να ξεπατώνεσαι στη γυμναστική και απλά να χάνεις υγρά και μύες.. σιγά σιγά και όλα καλά θα πάνε

----------


## karamela_ed

ουτε λιμοκτονω ουτε γυμναστικη κανω, τα 400 ειναι πολυ καλα
αλλα χθες εκανα μονοφαγια και επρεπε παραπανω

----------


## grin

χμ, εντάξει, μη στενοχωριόμαστε όμως έτσι! και γω τρεις μέρες τώρα δεν έχασα τίποτα..δε πειράζει όμως, ε;;;

----------


## karamela_ed

ναι αλλα προχθες εκανα ελευθερο και η ζυγαρια εδειξε +1400 και χθες με την μονοφαγια θα επρεπε να ειχαν μειωθει σε μεγαλο ποσοστο αν οχι ολα και οχι μονο τα 400 αυτο ειναι που με χαλαει αλλα πονταρω στην ανισοροπια που εχω και αυριο μπορει να εχω χασει πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## grin

να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ιδέα τί είναι η μονοφαγία και το ελεύθερο, αλλά αυτό που κατάλαβα-και από συζητήσεις εδώ μέσα- είναι ότι μπορεί τα αποτελέσματα να ρθουν μαζεμένα πολλές φορές :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by VIVIKAKI_
> ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΜΑΔΕΣ..ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΧΥΝΤΙΚΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ!!!ΕΛΕΟΣ
> ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙ
> ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΤΗΓΑΝΗΤΕΣ ΠΑΤΑΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΩ 1-2 ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΤΟ


καλα κανεις,
εμενα αν κ τα τελευταια χρονια τα κανει ολα λαιτ
οταν εκανα μανιωδως διαιτα δεν ετρωγα μαζι τους...
γιατι ολο κ κατι υπηρχε που δεν επρεπε να φαω.
Να σου πω κατι ομως...τωρα δυσκολευομαι πολυ με τον ανδρα μου 
ποσο μαλλον μετα με παιδια.
Δυστηχως πρεπει να συνηθισουμε οτι θα κανουμε διαιτα ενω οι αλλοι τρωνε...
εχουμε βεβαια κ την εναλλακτικη να χασουμε τα κιλα κ μετα να τρωμε κ μεις,
κ μολις παχαινουμε λιγο να κανουμε μαζεμενη διατροφη λιγες μερες.
καπως ετσι το φανταζομαι, ο Θεος βοηθος  :Big Grin:

----------


## VIVIKAKI

ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ, ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΡΟΣ Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ (ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ) ΕΙΧΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ 15 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΑ, ΜΕΤΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΑΜΕ ΠΗΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ 30 ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΞΑΝΑΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΝΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΛΛΑ 15 ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΣΑΜΕ...ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ.....

----------


## badgirl11

ολα καλα θα πανε, οσο για στηριξη ειμαστε απο τις τυχερες μαλλον.
Γενικα οι ανδδρες αυτα ουτε να τακουν δε θενε.,..

----------


## pennou

σημερα σταθερη στα 72,000....

----------


## loukoumaki

-200 σημερα...

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο loukoumaki.Ξεκολλησες ε? :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

ελπιζω κονστανς μου, ελπιζω! να δουμε κι αυριο, νιωθω πως βοηθησε λιγο το πρασινο τσαι, ιδωμεν...
την καλησπερα μου!

----------


## Constance

Το τσαι ειναι πολυ καλο πινω κι εγω οσο μπορω.Αντε αυριο καλυτερα!Καλο βραδακι να εχεις. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα πολυ με στεναχωρησες ζυγαρια μου... ενω νιωθω οτι εχω χασει και ενω δεν εχω κανει καμια παρασπονδια, ξυπνησα σημερα +900γρ. 83 δηλαδη. Και χθες ημουν 82,1 μεχρι αργα το βραδυ... τι εγινε μεσα στη νυχτα?? 
Δεν καταλαβαινω για αυτο θα προσπαθησω να το ξεχασω και να περιμενω το αυριανο ζυγισμα.

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-200γρ σήμερα. Από 110,8 σε 110,6  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

καλημερα κουκλες!
-300 σημερα
61 στρογγυλα!

----------


## katerina76_ed

-100 σήμερα...δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι ακόμα γιατί έκανα τρομερές ατασταλίες χθες το βράδυ...μετά από περπάτημα 45 λεπτών με έπιασε πείνα!!! ουφφφφ  :Frown: ((

----------


## litsaki28

-300

76.4

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!
Hμουνα κολημενη χθες :Smile:

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> -100 σήμερα...δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι ακόμα γιατί έκανα τρομερές ατασταλίες χθες το βράδυ...μετά από περπάτημα 45 λεπτών με έπιασε πείνα!!! ουφφφφ ((



Nα χαίρεσαι που έκανες 45 λεπτά διάδρομο εγω τον σιχαίνομαι, πήγα και αγόρασα και αν εξαιρέσεις 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα που σκεφτομαι τα λεφτά που έδωσα και κάθομαι και κανω κανένα μισάωρο τις υπόλοιπεσ ημέρες είναι ωραιότατη κρεμάστρα!!! με τον καιρό θα χάσεις που θα πάει!!!!κουράγιο

----------


## granita_ed

-400γρ

----------


## BettyG

Τίποτα, ακίνητη, μπαίνω στην τρίτη εβδομάδα ακινησίας

----------


## pennou

71.800 shmera -200...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα σε ολους.Συνεχιζει η απωλεια αργα και σταθερα.-100 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα κι απο μενα -200

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σας!!!
σημερα στα 81,8 κ παλι.... αλλα εχω ενα θεμα με την τουαλετα ρε γμτ.... τι να κανω??? σνιφ

----------


## Constance

mtsekaki μια απο τα ιδια και ακολουθω κι εγω διατροφη απο διαιτολογο.Τι να πεις περιεργα πραγματα συμβαινουν.Τηρησε εσυ τι διατροφη σου και καποια στιγμη θα φτιαξει τι να πω.

----------


## mtsek85

λογικα θα στρωσει.....
τη Δευτερα βασικα πρεπει να εχει στρωσει που θα παω και στη διαιτολογο για να εχω κ καλα αποτελεσματα!!!! χιχι

----------


## maraua

στις 09/05 ήμουν 93.8 και τώρα είμαι 92.9.

----------


## nifitsa

Kαλησπέρα κι από μένα το πρωί που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 91,7 δηλαδή -1,3 !!!

----------


## bubble84

καλησπερίζω τις όμορφες........ 66 και σήμερα σταθερά.....

άντε να δούμε πότε θα ξεκολλήσει η παλιοζυγαριά....

σας εύχομαι να περάσετε ένα ωραίο σαβ/κο..... 
εγώ φεύγω για θάλασσα!!

----------


## grin

προς τα που πας να βουτήξεις μικρή σουρτούκω;; και γω κολλημένη είμαι μια βδομάδα :Frown:  λέω να αρχίσω κυκλικη από Δευτέρα για κανα δυο βδομάδες να δω πως θα πάω

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> ουτε λιμοκτονω ουτε γυμναστικη κανω, τα 400 ειναι πολυ καλα
> αλλα χθες εκανα μονοφαγια και επρεπε παραπανω


karamela μου με το μονοφαγία τι εννοείς?????
τι 'εφαγες δηλαδή?

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> προς τα που πας να βουτήξεις μικρή σουρτούκω;; και γω κολλημένη είμαι μια βδομάδα λέω να αρχίσω κυκλικη από Δευτέρα για κανα δυο βδομάδες να δω πως θα πάω



και εγώ λέω να την ξαναρχίσω είναι η αλήθεια...τώρα που έχω και για στήριγμα τον βελονισμό.....

κατα καβάλα μεριά.... θα ρθείς να σε πάρουμε μαζί????

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bomo_
> προς τα που πας να βουτήξεις μικρή σουρτούκω;; και γω κολλημένη είμαι μια βδομάδα λέω να αρχίσω κυκλικη από Δευτέρα για κανα δυο βδομάδες να δω πως θα πάω
> 
> 
> ...


ΕΕΕΕΕΕΡΧΟΜΑΙΙΙΙΙΙ! στάσου δυο λεπτά να πετάξω στη τσάντα πετσέτα και σαγιονάρα...

και γω τώρα που πήρα φόρα, πέρασαν 3 βδομάδες και έχω συνηθίσει την ¨στέρηση¨, νομίζω ότι θα μου είναι πιο εύκολο να συγκρατηθώ στην κυκλική. απλά είμαι βέβαιαη ότι δεν θα μπορέσω να την κρατήσω πολύ καιρό, πώς θα πιω τον καφέ μου χωρίς ζάχαρη;;

----------


## grin

εμείς μπουμπλάκι μου φαίνεται χεράκι χεράκι τα κάνουμε όλα, βελονισμό,κυκλική.. να ήμασταν και στα ίδια κιλά (εγώ στα δικά σου εννοείται, δεν είμαι και η Κατερίνα Χέλμη..)!

----------


## bubble84

καλα κι εγώ τον γλύκο μου τον καφέ δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτα!!!!!

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> καλα κι εγώ τον γλύκο μου τον καφέ δεν τον αλλάζω με τίποτα!!!!!


γλυκιά μου μαντμαζέλ..πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε τον γλυκό καφέ στην κυκλική...........

----------


## bubble84

έτσι έτσι όλα μαζί..... εκείνο τον καφέ ποτε θα τον πιούμε τελικά????????

άντε κανόνισε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## grin

όντως! εν τω μεταξύ περνούσα τις προάλλες απ΄τον γιατρό και καθόταν μια κοπέλα στα σκαλιά.. λέω πλάκα θά χει να είναι η μπουμπλε.. αλλά τί να πάω να της πώ, γειά σας μήπως στα νιάτα σας παίζατε bubble-bubble μπας και πιάσει το υπονοούμενο;;;;

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> εχω ενα θεμα με την κοιλια ρε γμτ...
> ενω σφιγγω οπως ειπες κ χανω παντου, η κοιλια νερουλιαζει κ με εκνευριζει πολυ...
> συνεχιζω με την κρεμα της elancy για την κοιλια και βλεπουμε.... ελπιζω μεχρι τον Ιουλιο να εχει στρωσει...


δυστυχως θελει γυμναστικη για να σφιξει κοιλιακους και τετοια...

----------


## karamela_ed

+400 γαμώτοοοο, σήμερα συναντηθηκα με την διαιτολόγο μου και μου ειπε οτι για καποιον λογο κανει κατακράτηση ο οργανισμος μου,μην αγχωνομαι  :Frown: 

μονοφαγία ειναι σαν αποτοξίνωση μπορεις εκεινη την ημερα να φας απεριοριστη ποσοτητα απο ψητο κοτόπυλο, γαλοπουλα, μπιφτεκι απο κοτοπουλο, ή ψαρι ψητο, τόνο, ή ψαρονεφρι ή θαλασσινα και ελαχιστη πρασινη σαλατα το μεσημερι

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> όντως! εν τω μεταξύ περνούσα τις προάλλες απ΄τον γιατρό και καθόταν μια κοπέλα στα σκαλιά.. λέω πλάκα θά χει να είναι η μπουμπλε.. αλλά τί να πάω να της πώ, γειά σας μήπως στα νιάτα σας παίζατε bubble-bubble μπας και πιάσει το υπονοούμενο;;;;



χαχαχαχαχαχα αν και δεν ήμουν εγώ που καθόμουν στα
σκαλιά...πάω απευθείας επάνω, ωστοσο αυτο θα είναι το σύνθημα μας.......χαχαχα πολύ καλο!

σε φιλώ και πάω να κάνω και καμιά δουλειά......
αν γυρίσω πάντως μαυρισμένη μη ζηλέψεις.....
εγω σε είπα να ρθείς!!!!! φιλιά.

----------


## bubble84

ευχαρίστω για την απάντηση karamelitsa..... και μη μου αγχώνεσαι....
το οτι κάνεις κατακράτηση δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν χάνεις κιλά..... 
απλά δεν φαίνεται στη ζυγαριά..... νερό είναι και θα φύγει.....
μπορεί και να οφείλεται στις πρωτείνες που έτρωγες μια ολόκληρη μέρα!

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bomo_
> όντως! εν τω μεταξύ περνούσα τις προάλλες απ΄τον γιατρό και καθόταν μια κοπέλα στα σκαλιά.. λέω πλάκα θά χει να είναι η μπουμπλε.. αλλά τί να πάω να της πώ, γειά σας μήπως στα νιάτα σας παίζατε bubble-bubble μπας και πιάσει το υπονοούμενο;;;;
> 
> 
> ...


καλές βούτες κοπελιά, σύντομα και στα δικά μας!

----------


## BettyG

Καλά δεν το πιστεύω, τι να το γράφω τώρα, απλά δεν έχασα ούτε σήμερα! πότε στο καλό
θα φύγει η κατακράτηση γμτ!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-300γρ σήμερα. Από 110,6 σε 110,3  :Smile: 
Τη Δευτέρα κλείνω τον πρώτο μήνα προσπάθειας.. αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήδη με υπερικανοποιούν  :Big Grin:

----------


## katerina76_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα 
> -300γρ σήμερα. Από 110,6 σε 110,3 
> Τη Δευτέρα κλείνω τον πρώτο μήνα προσπάθειας.. αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήδη με υπερικανοποιούν


μπράβο DEW!! πολύ καλό αποτέλεσμα...μπορώ να ρωτήσω τι διατροφή κάνεις?

εγώ +1 σήμερα...ίσως επειδή εχθές είχα υδατάνθρακες...
δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι γιατί είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένη... :Frown:

----------


## penelope1985

+100 σημερα. Πάλι καλα να λεω... 

61.1

----------


## badgirl11

79.1 και στοχος τελη εβδομαδος 77!
καλα καθημερινα ζυγισματα! κ παντα με πτωση, φασουλι το φασουλι...γεμιζει το σακουλι!

----------


## dew

Δεν κάνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη. Απλά προσέχω πως μαγειρεύω, τι τρώω και πόσο τρώω. Επείσης προσέχω να έχω αρκετή ενέργεια όλη ημέρα, ώστε να κάνω τα 2 γρήγορα <περπατήματα> πρωί και βράδυ και αρκετό, πολύ ήπιο περπάτημα το μεσημέρι και απόγευμα..

----------


## dew

> 79.1 και στοχος τελη εβδομαδος 77!
> καλα καθημερινα ζυγισματα! κ παντα με πτωση, φασουλι το φασουλι...γεμιζει το σακουλι!


Βρε bad μου, έφτασες στο 7αράκι σου και είσαι τέλεια.. μη πιέσεις υπερβολικά τον εαυτό σου με τέτοιους στόχους. Είμαι 110 κιλά, κάνω περπάτημα καθημερινά το λιγότερο 2 εικοσάλεπτα, τρώω λίγο και 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα δεν χάνονται! Εσύ στα 79 κιλά σου θέλεις -500 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να το κάνεις.. (με απλά μαθηματικά). Συζήτα το λίγο με τον διατροφολόγο σου.. Φιλάκια!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα 
> -300γρ σήμερα. Από 110,6 σε 110,3 
> Τη Δευτέρα κλείνω τον πρώτο μήνα προσπάθειας.. αλλά τα αποτελέσματα ήδη με υπερικανοποιούν


μπράβο σου dew!! δε σε ξέρω δε με ξέρεις, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι αποτελείς πρότυπο για μένα  :Smile:  αν και δε νομίζω να καταφέρω να τρώω τόσο λίγο όσο εσύ... καλή συνέχεια βρε!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by dew_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79.1 και στοχος τελη εβδομαδος 77!
> καλα καθημερινα ζυγισματα! κ παντα με πτωση, φασουλι το φασουλι...γεμιζει το σακουλι!
> 
> 
> Βρε bad μου, έφτασες στο 7αράκι σου και είσαι τέλεια.. μη πιέσεις υπερβολικά τον εαυτό σου με τέτοιους στόχους. Είμαι 110 κιλά, κάνω περπάτημα καθημερινά το λιγότερο 2 εικοσάλεπτα, τρώω λίγο και 2 κιλά την εβδομάδα δεν χάνονται! Εσύ στα 79 κιλά σου θέλεις -500 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να το κάνεις.. (με απλά μαθηματικά). Συζήτα το λίγο με τον διατροφολόγο σου.. Φιλάκια!


ειχα κατακρατηση  :Smile:  μην ανησυχεις αφου παω στο "γιατρο " μου
σευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον
μακαρι να ενδιαφερεστε πραγματικα η μια για την αλλη κ οχι ιντερνετικα  :Smile: 
αντε εφυγα γιατι...ζεσταινομαι παλλι!

----------


## dew

Νίνα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παίρνω δύναμη από το φόρουμ. Γράφω και διαβάζω όσο μπορώ εδώ μέσα ώστε να μη το συζητώ και να μη το σκέφτόμαι τόσο πολύ με τους γύρω μου και με βοηθάει απίστευτα!
Όσο για το τι τρώω, δε θα το σύστηνα σε κανέναν! Όχι μόνο δεν είναι από διατροφολόγο αλλά είναι και πραγματικά ότι μου ζητάει το στομάχι μου.. Το βράδυ πριν πάω για ύπνο μου λέει <θέλω αυτό> και την επόμενη το μαγειρεύω  :Big Grin:

----------


## pennou

-300 σημερα 71,500

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου.Σημερα φουλ του 7!:P
77.7 δηλαδη απωλεια 100γρ. :Smile:  Ειμαι και αδιαθετη απο σημερα οποτε μια χαρα με βρισκω.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> μακαρι να ενδιαφερεστε πραγματικα η μια για την αλλη κ οχι ιντερνετικα


bad μου το πραγματικο ενδιαφερον και η πραγματικη φιλια ειναι κατι που χτιζεται με τα χρονια,και οχι ασφαλως μεσω του ιντερνετ.Το μονο που μπορει να κανει ο καθενας μας εδω ειναι να μην παιρνει κανεναν στο λαιμο του.Τουλαχιστον προσωπικα αυτο εκανα και θα συνεχισω να κανω.Μακαρι να αλλαξεις γνωμη και να γυρίσεις συντομα γιατι εδω μεσα θα βρεις κατανόηση.Για φιλια δεν ξερω ειναι βαρια λεξη ειδικα για μενα, αλλα κατανοηση σιγουρα.Απο κει και περα οι αποψεις περι διατροφης και οι διαιτες παντα θα ποικιλουν.Καλη συνεχεια και απο δω και μπραβο για την γρηγορη απωλεια σου. :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα, σταθερη και σημερα, τα ρουχα ομως αλλα μου λενε. καταφερα να μπω στο αγαπημενο μου τζιν της laredoute νουμερο 48 που ειχα να φορεσω 2 χρονια και δε με στενευει και ιδιαιτερα, ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, ελπιζω να συμφωνησει και η ζυγαρια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα, σταθερη και σημερα, τα ρουχα ομως αλλα μου λενε. καταφερα να μπω στο αγαπημενο μου τζιν της laredoute νουμερο 48 που ειχα να φορεσω 2 χρονια και δε με στενευει και ιδιαιτερα, ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, ελπιζω να συμφωνησει και η ζυγαρια!


Μπραβο loukoumaki σιγα σιγα θα μπεις και σε αλλα!Πας πολυ καλα.Ειναι απιστευτο συναισθημα να μπαινεις στα παλια ρουχα.Αυτοπεποιθηση στο φουλ! :Big Grin:

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα, σταθερη και σημερα, τα ρουχα ομως αλλα μου λενε. καταφερα να μπω στο αγαπημενο μου τζιν της laredoute νουμερο 48 που ειχα να φορεσω 2 χρονια και δε με στενευει και ιδιαιτερα, ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, ελπιζω να συμφωνησει και η ζυγαρια!


Πάντα τέτοια!!!! και η ζυγαριά να μην συμφωνήσει το θέμα είναι το πως δείχνεις, απο ότι μου έχουν πει καμια φορά χάνεια και δεν φαινεται καθόλου στα κιλά για λίγες ημέρες!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!! αντε και στα δικά μας!!

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο λουκουμακι. Mπραβο ειλικρινα...

----------


## dew

Μπράβο λουκουμάκι!!  :Big Grin:  Καλοφόραιτο το τζινάκι σου! Και όσο για τη ζυγαριά μην ανησυχείς θα κατέβει και αυτή!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

Είναι απιστευτο...αλλαξα το τικερακι και φαινομαι σαν να ειμαι 1107 κιλα!!!!!! ουτε ο θεος δεν το θελει να χασω!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!! που θα παει δεν θα ερθει και το διψηφιο??θα ερθει!!

----------


## brazil

82 στρογγυλα σημερα!! Μια χαρα!

----------


## karamela_ed

-1 κιλό σήμερα ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

Bad πολύ χάρηκα για εσενα, αχ ποτε θα δω κι εγω 12...

----------


## Constance

brazil ετσι συνεχισε δυναμικα. :Smile: 

karamela εισαι σουπερ, μπραβο κοριτσι μου!

Ετσι να χανουμε ολες και να ειμαστε χαρουμενες!

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο σε όλα τα κοριτσια Constance, loukoumaki,karamelitsa,brazil,dew,badgirl,penelope ,pennou κ σε όσες συνεχίζετε δυναμικά ακόμα κ αν είχατε απώλεια σήμερα θα έχετε αυριο!

vivikaki μου!!! :-) θα έρθει το διψήφιο!στο χερι του ειναι???αμ δε!συνέχισε την προσπάθεια σου κ θα δεις ποσο ευτυχισμένη θα νοιώθεις με τον καιρο!

εγω σημερα 62.4. το Σ.Κ.απλα θα προσέξω αλλα απο Δευτέρα ξανα δυναμικα γιατι θελω να δω 59 τώρα!!!!!!!χιχιχι

καλημερα σε ολους!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

ναι κορίτσια δεν πρεπει να λυγίζουμε οταν δεν χανουμε, για καποιο λογο δεν θα χανουμε και θα τα χασουμε μαζεμενα, δυναμη και πεισμα θελέι

----------


## penelope1985

Σεμι και εγω θελω να δω 59... Εχω ψηθει τρελα τωρα...

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια κι εγω ζω για πρωτο ψηφιο 6.Και 69,9 να δω θα παψω να γκρινιαζω πλεον για τα κιλα μου.Κοντα ειμαστε!Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το δουμε! :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

καλα εσυ θα το δεις πιο γρήγορα απο μενα βρε!μην μου αγχώνεσαι!!!!εγω ελπίζω σε ένα μήνα να εχω χάσει 4 κιλα με 4.5 το πολύ.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Κοριτσια κι εγω ζω για πρωτο ψηφιο 6.Και 69,9 να δω θα παψω να γκρινιαζω πλεον για τα κιλα μου.Κοντα ειμαστε!Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το δουμε!


μακαρι!!!μας το ευχομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια εγω στην δεκαδα τον 5 ημουν τελευταια φορα στο δημοτικο... οποτε θα κανω παρτυ...

----------


## granita_ed

εγω πριν 1,5 χρονο αλλα ετσι οπως ενοιωθα τοσο καιρο "πνιγμενη" μες στον εαυτο μου παλι παρτυ θα κανω!ειδικα οταν φτασω 55.γιατι εχω πεισμώσει τοσο πολύ που θα φτάσω!

----------


## penelope1985

Παντως σεμι εχεις παρει φορα... Σε βλεπω να με περνας στην στροφη ανετα...

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω πότε θα δω 2φιο???

----------


## dew

Εμείς καραμέλα μου αργούμε λιγάκι για το διψήφιο.. αλλά όταν το δούμε.. Ε ΡΕ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ!  :Big Grin: 
Σήμερα θα πάμε εκδρομούλα με διανυκτέρευση, οπότε σήμερα και αύριο θα φάω ότι θα υπάρχει εκεί αλλά σε πιατάκι του γλυκού. Από Δευτέρα ανάλογα με το αν έχω βάλει, θα ξαναμπώ δυναμικά! Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο κορίτσια!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Εμείς καραμέλα μου αργούμε λιγάκι για το διψήφιο.. αλλά όταν το δούμε.. Ε ΡΕ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ! 
> Σήμερα θα πάμε εκδρομούλα με διανυκτέρευση, οπότε σήμερα και αύριο θα φάω ότι θα υπάρχει εκεί αλλά σε πιατάκι του γλυκού. Από Δευτέρα ανάλογα με το αν έχω βάλει, θα ξαναμπώ δυναμικά! Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο κορίτσια!


αχ εκδρομη!!!!!!τελεια!αντε καλα να περασεις!

θε δειτε βρε κοριτσια διψήφιο!μην ανησυχείτε!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Παντως σεμι εχεις παρει φορα... Σε βλεπω να με περνας στην στροφη ανετα...


μπα!ουτε να σε φτάσω δε μπορω,που να σε περασω!αλλα δε με χαλάει!ας κατεβαινουμε παρεα κ ας με περασετε κ ολες!αρκει να κατεβαίνουμε!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλα εγω αργω πιο πολυ απο εσενα
αλλα εχω ξαναπει οταν το δω θα κανω παρτι χιχιχ

----------


## penelope1985

Θα δουμε Σεμι!

----------


## Constance

Θα ερθει το διψηφιο και θα ανηξουμε ψηφιακες σαμπανιες εδω μεσα χιχιχι. :Big Grin:  Koριτσια ειστε ολες αξιεπαινες μπραβο για τον αγωνα σας.Dew μου να περασετε σουπερ σκ!!!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> καλα εγω αργω πιο πολυ απο εσενα
> αλλα εχω ξαναπει οταν το δω θα κανω παρτι χιχιχ


Μόνο παρτυ????? εκει να δεις χαρες!!!! αντε με το καλό σε όλες μας!!!!! δεν πρεπει να ξαναεπιτρέψουμε στο φαγητό μα καθορίσει την καθημερινότητα μας!!! 
εγώ πάλι ονειρεύομαι την ημέρα που θα φορέσω φούστα ή φορεμα!! πρεπει να ειναι τελεια αισθηση!! α!! και κατι γοβες peep toe που ειναι απωθημενο, αλλά χωρίς φουστιτσα δεν γίνεται!!
ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΡΓΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΡΘΟΥΝ......

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! 
Καλά σήμερα, νιώθω χάλια... Δεν βοηθάει κι ο καιρός, χώρισα και τον γκόμενο (ή αυτός με χώρισε- δεν έχω καταλάβει) - έχω ανάγκη επικοινωνίας με το υπερπέραν και γι' αυτό γράφω εδώ. Πιο πολύ απ' όλα με πείραξε που μετά από προσπάθεια 3 εβδομάδων όπου έχασα σκάρτα 3 κιλά πήγα χθες το βράδυ σ' ένα απ' αυτά τα εστατόρια του συρμού που διαφημίζουν τα περιοδικά (το σκυλομετάνιωσα βέβαια διότι το φαγητό ήταν με-τρι- ό-τα-το, το ψωμί μπαγιάτικο και το μενού ανέμπνευστο- αλλά ο λογαριασμός παχυλός) και σήμερα το πρωί έχω πάρει πάνω από 1 κιλό. Αι στο καλό δηλαδή... Για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο. Βέβαια η άνοδος είχε αρχίσει αρκετές μέρες πριν οπότε τώρα ξαναείμαι στα 107. 107! Το λέω και δεν το πιστεύω! Με πειράζει που δεν ανήκω πια στις ωραίες, με πειράζει που δεν είμαι το κέντρο του ενδιαφέροντος των ανδρών της παρέας, με πειράζει που λίγοι πια γυρίζουν να με κοιτάξουν όταν περνάω και τότε δεν είμαι σίγουρη για ποιο λόγο...
Αν και όλα αυτά ξεπερνιούνται... Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είμαι μόνο σώμα- έχω και ψυχικά χαρίσματα!!!
Εμένα αυτό που πιο πολύ μου τη δίνει είναι ότι για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου έχω βάλει έναν στόχο και δεν τον έχω πετύχει! ίσως γιατί δεν προσπαθώ αρκετά... Γιατί για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με το φαγητό χαϊδεύω όχι μόνο τον ουρανίσκο μου αλλά και το θυμικό μου. Πονάω; τρώω. Αγχώνομαι; τρώω (τότε ειδικά!). Χαίρομαι; τρώω. Κλαίω; τρώω. Θυμώνω; όπως σήμερα... Ξανατρώω. Σήμερα κατέβασα μια σοκολάτα 150 γραμμάριακι ακόμα δεν έχει πάει ούτε μεσημέρι. Εγώ που στη ζωή και στη δουλειά μου χρησιμοποιώ τον ορθολογισμό και τον ντετερμινισμό ως εργαλεία με τόση επιτυχία, στο θέμα "κιλά" μοιάζει να έχω υιοθετήσει μια άποψη μοιρολατρική με πολλά μεταφυσικά στοιχεία: "δεν ξέρω πώς παχαίνω...", "ο μεταβολισμός μου δεν είναι καλός..." και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες. Εντάξει, σπέρματα αλήθειας υπάρχουν: προφανώς το γεγονός ότι έκοψα την περίοδό μου τεχνητά έχει να κάνει με την επιβράδυνση του μεταβολισμού μου- αλλά απ' την άλλη, ξέρω και μετεμμηνοπαυσιακές γυναίκες που έχουν αδυνατίσει με διατροφή- πιο δύσκολα αλλά τα κατάφεραν. Και δεν κατεβάζω πια μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού- κι αυτό αλήθεια, κι όμως συνεχίζω να παχαίνω γμ το κρτό μου! Πάντως τις σοκολατίτσες μου κάθε όποτε αλλάζω συναισθηματικό στάτους τις χτυπάω! Οπότε ας μην χρονοτριβώ! Ας δεσμευτώ επιτέλους απέναντι στον εαυτό μου κι ας σταματήσω να του κάνω τα χατήρια που μόνο χατήρια δεν είναι γιατί πάλι εγώ είμαι χαμένη!
Αντί να το ρίχνω στο φαί μπορώ να το ρίχνω στο κλάμα ή στο γέλιο, στις βόλτες ή στο daydreaming που μ' αρέσει πολύ. Τι κι αν όλα φαίνονται πιο φθηνά όσο μεγαλώνω; Τι κι αν τίποτα δεν έχει πια την ίδια γεύση; Ούτε ο έρωτας, ούτε οι φιλίες... ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ! Εγώ τρώω όλη μου την απογοήτευση που εν τέλει δεν ξέρω από πού πηγάζει: είμαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμη; είναι οι άλλοι μ@λ@κες; άνθρωποι αχάϊδευτοι με ράγισαν κι εμένα- κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου άλλους... Στη ζωή ερχόμαστε για να αγαπήσουμε λάθος ανθρώπους... Anyway, μετά από 4 σειρές εφηβικού συναισθηματισμού ο εγκέφαλός μου αρχίζει να παράγει ροζ ποπ κορν... οπότε φτάνει η κλάψα.
Επί του πρακτέου: τι ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κόψω: τους δυο διπλούς καφέδες την ημέρα με ζάχαρη και γάλα. Εντάξει ελεφαντάκι, θα σου κάνω μόνο αυτή τη χάρη. Αρχής γενομένης από σήμερα!
HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE!

----------


## Constance

vivikaki μου αστα.Κι εγω το ιδιο απωθημενο εχω.Απο το σχολειο εχω να βαλω φουστα.:P Αντε που θα παειιιι!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> vivikaki μου αστα.Κι εγω το ιδιο απωθημενο εχω.Απο το σχολειο εχω να βαλω φουστα.:P Αντε που θα παειιιι!


Βρε συ!! τα κιλά σου μου φαίνονται πολύ καλά για το ύψος σου βέβαια δεν ξέρω τον σωματότυπο σου, εγώ ας πουμε στα 107 και πιάνεις πλευρά οπότε φαντάσου πως ειναι τα πόδια!!
αλλά εσυ με τα 77 ειναι πολυ καλά για ενα φορεματακι!!!
μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος΄, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα!!
μακάρι πάντως να βάλεις ότι θελεις και να το χαρεις!!

----------


## Constance

Μωρε κοιτα δεν ειναι οτι ειμαι χαλια, αλλα τα εχω τα παχακια μου και τα γονατα μου και οι γαμπες μου ειναι σαν πρησμενα συνεχεια.Και εχω και κυτταριτιδα η οποια ελπιζω να περιοριστει με την καλη διατροφη που εφαρμοζω τωρα.Δε μου πανε παντως.Μονο μαξι φορεματα και φουστες φοραω.Ασε που δε βρισκω και στο νουμερο μου ευκολα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Καλημέρα! 
> Καλά σήμερα, νιώθω χάλια... Δεν βοηθάει κι ο καιρός, χώρισα και τον γκόμενο (ή αυτός με χώρισε- δεν έχω καταλάβει) - έχω ανάγκη επικοινωνίας με το υπερπέραν και γι' αυτό γράφω εδώ. Πιο πολύ απ' όλα με πείραξε που μετά από προσπάθεια 3 εβδομάδων όπου έχασα σκάρτα 3 κιλά πήγα χθες το βράδυ σ' ένα απ' αυτά τα εστατόρια του συρμού που διαφημίζουν τα περιοδικά (το σκυλομετάνιωσα βέβαια διότι το φαγητό ήταν με-τρι- ό-τα-το, το ψωμί μπαγιάτικο και το μενού ανέμπνευστο- αλλά ο λογαριασμός παχυλός) και σήμερα το πρωί έχω πάρει πάνω από 1 κιλό. Αι στο καλό δηλαδή... Για να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο. Βέβαια η άνοδος είχε αρχίσει αρκετές μέρες πριν οπότε τώρα ξαναείμαι στα 107. 107! Το λέω και δεν το πιστεύω! Με πειράζει που δεν ανήκω πια στις ωραίες, με πειράζει που δεν είμαι το κέντρο του ενδιαφέροντος των ανδρών της παρέας, με πειράζει που λίγοι πια γυρίζουν να με κοιτάξουν όταν περνάω και τότε δεν είμαι σίγουρη για ποιο λόγο...
> Αν και όλα αυτά ξεπερνιούνται... Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είμαι μόνο σώμα- έχω και ψυχικά χαρίσματα!!!
> Εμένα αυτό που πιο πολύ μου τη δίνει είναι ότι για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου έχω βάλει έναν στόχο και δεν τον έχω πετύχει! ίσως γιατί δεν προσπαθώ αρκετά... Γιατί για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με το φαγητό χαϊδεύω όχι μόνο τον ουρανίσκο μου αλλά και το θυμικό μου. Πονάω; τρώω. Αγχώνομαι; τρώω (τότε ειδικά!). Χαίρομαι; τρώω. Κλαίω; τρώω. Θυμώνω; όπως σήμερα... Ξανατρώω. Σήμερα κατέβασα μια σοκολάτα 150 γραμμάριακι ακόμα δεν έχει πάει ούτε μεσημέρι. Εγώ που στη ζωή και στη δουλειά μου χρησιμοποιώ τον ορθολογισμό και τον ντετερμινισμό ως εργαλεία με τόση επιτυχία, στο θέμα "κιλά" μοιάζει να έχω υιοθετήσει μια άποψη μοιρολατρική με πολλά μεταφυσικά στοιχεία: "δεν ξέρω πώς παχαίνω...", "ο μεταβολισμός μου δεν είναι καλός..." και άλλες τέτοιες μπούρδες. Εντάξει, σπέρματα αλήθειας υπάρχουν: προφανώς το γεγονός ότι έκοψα την περίοδό μου τεχνητά έχει να κάνει με την επιβράδυνση του μεταβολισμού μου- αλλά απ' την άλλη, ξέρω και μετεμμηνοπαυσιακές γυναίκες που έχουν αδυνατίσει με διατροφή- πιο δύσκολα αλλά τα κατάφεραν. Και δεν κατεβάζω πια μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού- κι αυτό αλήθεια, κι όμως συνεχίζω να παχαίνω γμ το κρτό μου! Πάντως τις σοκολατίτσες μου κάθε όποτε αλλάζω συναισθηματικό στάτους τις χτυπάω! Οπότε ας μην χρονοτριβώ! Ας δεσμευτώ επιτέλους απέναντι στον εαυτό μου κι ας σταματήσω να του κάνω τα χατήρια που μόνο χατήρια δεν είναι γιατί πάλι εγώ είμαι χαμένη!
> Αντί να το ρίχνω στο φαί μπορώ να το ρίχνω στο κλάμα ή στο γέλιο, στις βόλτες ή στο daydreaming που μ' αρέσει πολύ. Τι κι αν όλα φαίνονται πιο φθηνά όσο μεγαλώνω; Τι κι αν τίποτα δεν έχει πια την ίδια γεύση; Ούτε ο έρωτας, ούτε οι φιλίες... ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ! Εγώ τρώω όλη μου την απογοήτευση που εν τέλει δεν ξέρω από πού πηγάζει: είμαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμη; είναι οι άλλοι μ@λ@κες; άνθρωποι αχάϊδευτοι με ράγισαν κι εμένα- κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου άλλους... Στη ζωή ερχόμαστε για να αγαπήσουμε λάθος ανθρώπους... Anyway, μετά από 4 σειρές εφηβικού συναισθηματισμού ο εγκέφαλός μου αρχίζει να παράγει ροζ ποπ κορν... οπότε φτάνει η κλάψα.
> Επί του πρακτέου: τι ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κόψω: τους δυο διπλούς καφέδες την ημέρα με ζάχαρη και γάλα. Εντάξει ελεφαντάκι, θα σου κάνω μόνο αυτή τη χάρη. Αρχής γενομένης από σήμερα!
> HASTA LA VICTORIA SIEMPRE!


καλη επιτυχια αλλη μια φορα! να ξερεις οτι οταν πεσεις λιγο στα κιλα θα δεις τα πραγματα με αλλο ματι...

----------


## murcielago

Penelopάκι ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Ωραίο είναι να επικοινωνείς και με κανένα άλλο ανθρώπινο μυαλό που και που κι όχι μόνο με το Μεγάλο Μανιτού!
By the way, εσύ πώς τα έχασες τα 22,5 κιλά;;;

----------


## penelope1985

με φερμουαρ στο στομα... και γυμναστικη.

----------


## murcielago

Μπράβο ρε Πενέλοπε! Ολόψυχα!

----------


## penelope1985

Σ'ευχαριστω... Εγω σου προτεινω να βαλεις ως πρωτο στοχο να πεσεις απο τα 100 και γι'αυτο το διαστημα να εισαι αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου... Οταν δεις τα πρωτα αποτελεσματα θα εχεις αλλο αερα, ενα αισθημα οτι εκπληρωσες ενα στοχο και θα μπορεις να κανεις και καμια παρασπονδια... και θα την κανεις συνειδητα και οχι βουλιμικα... Επειδη πεθυμισες ενα φαι και οχι επειδη εισαι στεναχωρημενη και θες να φας...

Καλη σου συνεχεια!

----------


## loukoumaki

κοριτσαρες μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ! μου δινετε πολλη δυναμη! και φυσικα μπραβο σε ολες μας, να κοιταμε τα μακροπροθεσμα αποτελεσματα βαζοντας μικρους στοχους οπως πολυ σωστα επισημαινει και η πηνελοπη, και ολα καλα θα μας πανε!

murcielago πολυ γλαφυρος ο λογος σου, εκφραζεις συναισθηματα τοσο γνωριμα σε μενα μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο ακομα! ολα ομως βρισκονται μες στο κεφαλι μας καλη μου, εκει ειναι το κεντρο των "επιχειρησεων"... δε θα σου πω τα ιδια και τα ιδια που ουτως η αλλως ξερεις, παρα μονο πως εδω ειμαστε η μια για την αλλη και ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο.. καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου, αν δεις το τικερακι μου θα καταλαβεις πολλα!
προχωραμε δυναμικα!

----------


## Danai20

murcielago 

όλα θα πάνε καλά, θα δεις. Και θα γίνεις πάλι κουκλαρα και θα έχεις κατακτήσεις και θα βρεις ενα καλύτερο και πιο ωραίο φίλο.
Μη στεναχωριέσαι και να σε αγαπάς

----------


## BettyG

murcielago 
κοπελιά με το πολύ όμορφο νίκ, όλα θα πάνε καλά, αρκεί να το πιστέψεις!

Κορίτσια, τι έγινε άραγε σήμερα και είμαι 1,5 κιλό κάτω? οεο????

Ζήτω!

----------


## murcielago

Aααααα, ρε σεις, τα καταφέρατε να με συγκινήσετε, τι να λέμε τώρα... Ευχαριστώ Πενέλοπε, Λουκουμάκι, Δανάη, ΜπέττυΤζι! Τόση αμεσότητα στις απαντήσεις σας... Την ερμηνεύω ως ειλικρινή προσφορά φιλίας και στήριξης! Να 'στε καλά ρε κορίτσια!

Πενέλοπε, στον μαγνητικό πίνακα που έχω πάνω απ' το γραφείο μου έχω στερεώσει ένα ποίημα που αρχίζει ως εξής: "Ξύπνησα και έψαξα να βρω κάτι να φάω/ χωρίς θερμίδες μπόλικες να πάρω/ το βάρος μου τριψήφιος αριθμός. Έψαξα ντουλάπια νεροχύτες και συρτάρια/ τα πιάτα στην κουζίνα όλα άδεια/ και μέσα στην κοιλιά μου ένα <<γιατί;>>. Κλείνω τα νουλάπια/ σβήνω και το φως/ πάλι θα πουν στο δρόμο <<να ο χοντρός>> [...]" για να θυμάμαι τον πρώτο μου στόχο: διψήφιο νούμερο... (Λουκουμάκι τράβα με εσύ που έχεις πάρει φόρα!)

Δανάη εσένα νομίζω στο έχω ξαναπεί παλιότερα πόσο εντυπωσιακό τίκερ έχεις- το βλέπεις και παίρνεις τα πάνω σου!  :Smile: 

Μπεττούλα με 71 κιλά σε ύψος 1.70 είσαι από τώρα σίγουρα κούκλα (το ξέρω γιατί υπήρξα κι εγώ τόσα με το ίδιο ύψος σε εποχές όχι και τόσο μακρινές) αλλά καλή επιτυχία και στην απώλεια των υπόλοιπων 6 αμελητέων κιλών! Στα όρη στ' άγρια βουνά (να πάνε)!!!

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σας κοριτσια και μπραβο σας, μπορει να μη συμμετεχω σε ολες σας τις συζητησεις αλλα και μονο που σας διαβάζω παίρνω κουράγιο!!! murcielago εχουν δικιο πεσε απο τα 100 και εκει ειναι που θα σε παρει η κατηφόρα μόλις δεις το διψήφιο και δε στεναχωριομαστε για κανενα γκομενο είτε τον χωρισαμε είυε μας χωρισε...!!! 

Πρωινο ζυγισμα -1kg

90,7 παμε για 8!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Murcielago μην χανεσαι. Ενημερωνε μας καθημερινα για την απωλεια...

----------


## pennou

κοριτσια ξερετε γιατι τα καταφερνουμε???γιατι η μια εχει την αλλη να την υποστηριζει, να την τραβαει, να την εμψυχωνει οταν νιωθει πως ματαια προσπαθει.... δεν εχει σημασια αν εχεις να χασεις 5,10,50 κιλα ολες βαδιζουμε στην ιδια πορεια...απλα αλλες θα φτασουν στο τερμα πιο γρηγορα απο αλλες...ολες εχουμε το δικαιωμα στην καλυτερη εμφανιση, στην καλυτερη ψυχολογια..στην αυτοπεποιθηση...πραγματικα επισκεπτομαι συνεχως το forum και παιρνω δυναμη απο τον αγωνα που κανει η καθεμια σας και δεν αισθανομαι μονη μου αλλα εχω ενα ματσο φιλες (Εσας) να με βοηθησουν οποτε χρειαζομαι οτιδηποτε...και πραγματικα ευχαριστω

----------


## VIVIKAKI

Θα μιλήσω ειλικρινά και όχι υπερβολικά...ξύπνησα το μεσημερι μνε όρεξη να φάω ότι υπάρχει μέσα στο ψυγείο (ακόμη και ητν πόρτα...) αλλά μπήκα στο φόρουμ διαβασα μερικά από όσα γράφετε και τελικά πήρα μια φετα μιλνερ και ολα μια χαρα!! σας ευχαριστω!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> κοριτσια ξερετε γιατι τα καταφερνουμε???γιατι η μια εχει την αλλη να την υποστηριζει, να την τραβαει, να την εμψυχωνει οταν νιωθει πως ματαια προσπαθει.... δεν εχει σημασια αν εχεις να χασεις 5,10,50 κιλα ολες βαδιζουμε στην ιδια πορεια...απλα αλλες θα φτασουν στο τερμα πιο γρηγορα απο αλλες...ολες εχουμε το δικαιωμα στην καλυτερη εμφανιση, στην καλυτερη ψυχολογια..στην αυτοπεποιθηση...πραγματικα επισκεπτομαι συνεχως το forum και παιρνω δυναμη απο τον αγωνα που κανει η καθεμια σας και δεν αισθανομαι μονη μου αλλα εχω ενα ματσο φιλες (Εσας) να με βοηθησουν οποτε χρειαζομαι οτιδηποτε...και πραγματικα ευχαριστω


συμφωνω τοοοοοσο πολύ μαζι σου!

----------


## BettyG

ναι πενάκι έχεις δίκιο! έτσι είναι..

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by murcielago_
> Στο κάτω κάτω δεν είμαι μόνο σώμα- έχω και ψυχικά χαρίσματα!!!
> ... Γιατί για να είμαι ειλικρινής, με το φαγητό χαϊδεύω όχι μόνο τον ουρανίσκο μου αλλά και το θυμικό μου. Πονάω; τρώω. Αγχώνομαι; τρώω (τότε ειδικά!). Χαίρομαι; τρώω. Κλαίω; τρώω. Θυμώνω; όπως σήμερα... 
> 
> Τι κι αν όλα φαίνονται πιο φθηνά όσο μεγαλώνω; Τι κι αν τίποτα δεν έχει πια την ίδια γεύση; Ούτε ο έρωτας, ούτε οι φιλίες... ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ! Εγώ τρώω όλη μου την απογοήτευση που εν τέλει δεν ξέρω από πού πηγάζει: είμαι συναισθηματικά ανώριμη; είναι οι άλλοι μ@λ@κες; άνθρωποι αχάϊδευτοι με ράγισαν κι εμένα- κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου άλλους... Στη ζωή ερχόμαστε για να αγαπήσουμε λάθος ανθρώπους...


Murcielago τα λογια σου με αγγιξαν για λογους που δε μπορω να μοιραστω γιατι θα μας παρει χρονο...Αλλα ειναι σα να εισαι ακριβως μεσα στο μυαλο μου.Ο λογος σου με συγκινησε.Χαιρομαι που μπορω καθημερινα να ανταλλασω αποψεις με ατομα σαν εσας.

Και pennou μου συμφωνω και μαζι σου, νιωθω κι εγω το ιδιο.Να ειστε ολες καλα πραγματικα.Ειμαι πολυ καλα σημερα νιωθω πολυ δυνατη...Ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα Constance και Pennou και Vivikaki και Semie και Penelope!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  Murcielagos Nessecitan Amigos! (οι νυχτερίδες χρειάζονται φίλους!)

Έχασα χθες με μισή μέρα δίαιτα και πολύ ύπνο το 1 κιλό που με έφερε σε κατάσταση υστερίας: 106 λοιπόν. Αύριο βέβαια υποτίθεται πως ήθελα να έχω φτάσει στα 103 πράγμα αδύνατον φυσικά αλλά θα γίνει κι αυτό υποθέτω! Βλέπω τα τίκερ σας με μείον 15 κιλά και παίρνω θάρρος!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κουκλες! 
Σημερα -600 γρ.
60.5

Murcielago ολα καλα τλκ. Συνεχισε γερα!

----------


## litsaki28

-400

76 ΟΛΟΣΤΡΟΓΓΥΛΑ

KAI ελεγα χθες να φαω γυρους ,μπα καλο και το σκετο κοτοπουλακι!
καλημεραααααααααααα

----------


## penelope1985

Σκετη πρωτεινη. Οτι καλυτερο...

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες!
σημερα στα 81,5..... αλλα παλι εχω προβλημα στο να ενεργηθω.. ουφ...

----------


## murcielago

ΜΤSEK αν μου επιτρέπεις συμβουλή, σ' αυτό το πρόβλημα βοηθάει που και που μια κάψουλα ΑLLI. Mία όμως! Εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα. Και βέβαια τα γνωστά κλασικά: καφές, νερό και κίνηση...

----------


## mtsek85

ακολουθησα το κλασικο...
σκετο καφε....
81,3! διαφορα ε!!!! που σε κανει ευτυχισμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

και αυριο διαιτολογο!
ελπιζω να μην εχω το ιδιο προβλημα...

----------


## pennou

+200 σημερα....71,700 αλλα περιμενω περιοδο οποτε υγραααα γκρρρ

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα κι αοι μενα. -200 σημερα δηλαδη 90,5. Αυτο ηταν ο,τι πεσαμε πεσαμε...τωρα θα παμε 100-100 κι αν. Υπομονή, κουράγιο και καλη παρεουλα να εχουμε για να συνεχιζουμε!!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο, πολλες απωλειες βλεπω σημερα!Mtsek μου πες στο διαιτολογο οτι εχεις αυτο το θεμα.Pennou μου υπομονη, κι εγω μεχρι να αδιαθετησω ηταν κολλημενη και απο χθες αρχισε παλι να κατεβαινει.
-200 σημερα.Στα 77,5! :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα στα ομορφοκοριτσα! βλεπω πολλες απωλειες και φτιαχνομαι τρελα! μπραβο βρε θηρια! σημερα μου εκανε και η δικη μου ζυγαρια τη χαρη, -600... ουφ!
πεννου μου μη στενοχωριεσαι, 200 κατακρατηση λογω αναμονης περιοδου δεν ειναι τπτ! εμενα να δεις, που παιρνω κιλα ολοκληρα!
murcielago βλεπω ομιλεις την ισπανικην! πολυ μου αρεσει αυτο, εχω ερωτα με την ισπανια  :Big Grin: 
πενελοπε εισαι θεα  :Smile: 
κονστανς μου εχεις παρει φορα, φορα κατηφορααααα μη σταματας!!!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki ανταμοιφθηκαν οι προσπαθειες σου μπραβο!Πανω απο μισο κιλο απωλεια!Σε καλο δρομο βαδιζουμε ολες. :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Μια Κυριακηηηηηηηηη ποιος το περιμενε πως θα'ταν Κυριακη...

----------


## Constance

Πω πω κι εσυ penelope -600.Ειναι καλη μερα σημερα μου φαινεται χιχιχι.

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσάκια μου!!!!!σημερα δεν θα ζυγιστω!μολις ξύπνησα κ παρολο που χτες εφαγα στις 8 νοιωθω ενα τεραστιο φουσκωμα οποτε γιατι να στεναχωρηθω?χιχι ακομα να μου ρθει κ η περιοδος!μπραβο για τις απωλειες σας!!!!! :-)

----------


## Constance

semie μου καλα θα κανεις.Εχει καθυστερησει να ερθει και γιαυτο μαλλον νιωθεις πρηξιμο.

----------


## granita_ed

ναι 2 μερες περιμενω αντε!ουφ!παντως νοιωθω σχετικα καλύτερα απο άλλες φορες!

----------


## penelope1985

σεμι μια χαρα εισαι... μην φοβασαι την ζυγαρια...

----------


## granita_ed

μπα..σημερα θα φαω ενα σουβλακι και απο αυριο ξανα διατροφη!

----------


## pennou

εν το μεταξυ εχει πλακα που αδιαθετουμε ολες μαζι...χαιρομαι που χανετε ζουζουνες...αντε να παιρνουμε δυναμη και οι στασιμες
φιλακιααα

----------


## karamela_ed

-700 σήμερα αντε να φυγω απο την δεκαδα αυτη

----------


## Constance

Ελα ντε ρε παιδια!:P Ειμαστε συγχρονισμενες.:P Αντε να δω ποσο θα εχω χασει μεχρι την Τριτη που δε θα ειμαι αδιαθετη. :Smile: 

karamela συνεχιζεις και χανεις και χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα. :Smile:

----------


## christina2311

70 πάλι. Έκανα μια μικροεπέμβαση και όλη μέρα στο σπίτι...τσίμπισα, τσίμπισα και τσίμπισα και 2 κιλάκια. Στόχος να δω το 6 μπροστά και πάλι.

----------


## BettyG

-500 grm.. σήμερα,,,,
Ανάσταση, 1.500 χθές, -500 σήμερα, με είχε σκάσει 3 εβδομάδες τώρα και ξαφνικά τα χάνω όλα μαζί!

Το σιγουρεύω αύριο και αλλάζω τικεράκι, 69 κιλά! ακόμη 4 για το βάρος /στόχο μου και βλέπουμε.,..

Μπράβο σε όλες κορίτσια,

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> -700 σήμερα αντε να φυγω απο την δεκαδα αυτη


αντε μπραβο...εγω παλι ζυγιζομαι 3-4 φορες την ημερα λες και θα αλλαξει κατι, συνηθως ζυγιζομαι οταν με πιανει ληγουρα και σε πληροφορω οτι μου κοβεται η ορεξη....

----------


## penelope1985

μπραβο betty

----------


## angelika_ed

88,1

----------


## salvage

ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΑΠΟ 84 15/3 ΕΧΩ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ 102 ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΙΝΩ :P

----------


## penelope1985

πλακα κανεις... πως τα καταφερες?

----------


## petallouditsaa

-1kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arxisa kai oneireuomai to 8 koritsia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
Δεν πιάσαμε τα deadlines κορίτσιαααα...
Σταθερά 106 και άλλες 100 σελίδες που έπρεπε να έχω τελειώσει χθες (εγώ έχω διπλό καημό).
Πάω να φορτσάρω τώρα να έχουν φύγει οι σελίδες μέχρι το μεσημέρι, κι όσο για τα κιλά... επιμένω στη δίαιτά μου!

Πεταλουδίτσα, εύγε!! Πώς έφυγαν 26 κιλά;

----------


## brazil

Χθες ξυπνησα 81,6!!! Η διαθεση χτυπησε κοκκινο!! 
Σημερα ομως νιωθω πολυ φουσκωμενη και πρισμενη (προβλημα τουαλετας...), δεν θα ζυγιστω για να μην στεναχωρηθω. Αυριο παλι...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια !
+100 γρ 60.6
Καλη βδομαδα

----------


## litsaki28

ακριβως στα ιδια με χθες 76 στρογγυλα

καλημεραααααααα!να μας παει καλα η βδομαδα :Smile:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!  :Big Grin: 
Μόνο +200γρ μετά το σαββατοκύριακο! Από 110,3 σε 110,5.
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που δεν έδειξε παραπάνω παρά το ότι τα φαγητά ήταν υπέρ-λιπαρά (το ξέρω γιατί τα μαγείρεψα εγώ, όπως μου το ζήτησαν τα αγόρια...)
Τέλος και του πρώτου μήνα! -8,2 κιλά συνολικά! Τέλεια!
Συνεχίζω δυναμικά για τον επόμενο!
Καλή εβδόμαδα και καλές απώλειες σε όλες μας!

----------


## murcielago

Mπράβο Dew! Νομίζω είναι πολύ σημαντικό ακόμα κι όταν μένουμε στάσιμες ή παίρνουμε και λίγα γραμμάρια να συνεχίζουμε το πρόγραμμά μας σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα- γιατί εγώ ας πούμε εδώ και 2 μήνες που ψιλοπροσπαθώ, εκεί την πατάω: επειδή χάνω εξαιρετικά αργά όταν δω πισωγύρισμα λέω, οκ, τώρα ούτως ή άλλως δεν περπάτησε, ας χτυπήσω μια γάλακτος (σοκολατίτσα!). Αν και εσυ, με μείον 8 σε ένα μήνα σκίζεις! ʼντε, και τον επόμενο να πας το ίδιο καλά!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
-400

----------


## VIVIKAKI

Καλημερα, μάλλον πως δεν μου κανει καλο να ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα, παει η ψυχολογια ασανσερ!!!!! σημερα με εδειξε +700γρ αλλα με 3λιτρα νερο χθες ελπιζω να φταιει αυτο, τι να πω?
Να σας ρωτησω και κατι? σχετικά με το αλάτι τι παίζει....τρωγω που τρωγω διαιτουχα...χωρις αλάτι δεν παλεύεται, υπάρχει περιπτωση να μην χάνω λίπος και να φτάει το αλάτι? γιατι αν πρόκειται απλά για κατακράτηση υγρών το πολύ πολύ να κάνω καμιά αποτοξίνωση μια φορά την εβδομάδα με φρούτα μόνο και να ξεμπερδεύω!!! ή κανω λάθος???

ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ

----------


## loukoumaki

vivikaki το αλατι οντως προκαλει κατακρατηση, αλλα εγω ειμαι της αποψης οχι στις υπερβολες, γιατι θα μας γινουν απωθημενα. προσωπικα ποτε δε μου αρεσε το πολυ αλατι στο φαγητο, παντα χρησιμοποιω απο κανονικο μεχρι λιγο και δεν προκειται να το κοψω, γιατι εκτος των αλλων ειμαι και υποτασικη. τις τελευταιες μερες, (επειδη κι εγω κανω συχνα κατακρατηση) πινω πρασινο τσαι με το οποιο εχω δει αισθητη διαφορα...
τωρα οσο για το +700 εεε με 3 λιτρα νερο τι περιμενες? υγρα ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> vivikaki το αλατι οντως προκαλει κατακρατηση, αλλα εγω ειμαι της αποψης οχι στις υπερβολες, γιατι θα μας γινουν απωθημενα. προσωπικα ποτε δε μου αρεσε το πολυ αλατι στο φαγητο, παντα χρησιμοποιω απο κανονικο μεχρι λιγο και δεν προκειται να το κοψω, γιατι εκτος των αλλων ειμαι και υποτασικη. τις τελευταιες μερες, (επειδη κι εγω κανω συχνα κατακρατηση) πινω πρασινο τσαι με το οποιο εχω δει αισθητη διαφορα...
> τωρα οσο για το +700 εεε με 3 λιτρα νερο τι περιμενες? υγρα ειναι


μακάρι!! θα το ξεκινήσω το πράσινο τσαι μήπως και ξεπρηστω!!! αν και το σιχαίνομαι φαντάζομαι παγωμένο θα το πίνω χωρίς να το καταλαβάινω!!!έχω πάρει της λινεα σε φακελάκια αλλά ακόμη δεν το εχω ανοίξει!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Μπραβο για τις απωλειες.-100 εγω σημερα μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

καλημερααααα
-200 σημερα 71,500 αχ περιμενω και περιοδο και μια πανω μια κατω....καλη συνεχεια κοριτσια μου...

----------


## angelika_ed

καλησπερα σας,
σημερα δεν ζυγιστηκα γιατι χτες εφαγα το "τελευταιο" μεγαλο δειπνο(πιτσα + παγωτο). πολυ κριμα τα ειχα παει πολυ καλα ολη την ημερα αλλα δυστυχως το βραδυ κυλησα. Ο στοχος ξεκιναει ξανα απο σημερα και θα τα καταφερω γιατι χτες μετα το "ξεκοιλιασμα" συνειδητοποιησα οτι ο λογος που πηρα τα τελευταια 10 κιλα ειναι οτι πραγματικα σταματησα τα "βουλιμικα"!!! Και ενω το σκεφτηκα χτες μετα απο πολυ καιρο... δεν ετρεξα στο μπανιο.
Δεν νιωθω καλα με μενα και την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση αλλα χτες τουθλαχιστον δεν με "εκδικηθηκα" γι΄αυτο!

βοηθεια ...

θα τα καταφερουμε!!!!

----------


## nifitsa

Angelica μου καλησπέρα!!! Τιποτα δεν έγινε που έφαγες πίτσα και παγωτό, και τι έγινε? Γιατί να έχεις τύψεις μπράβο σου που τα έφαγες και τα ευχαριστήθηκες...Σημερα ξεκινάει μια κανούρια ημέρα. Δεν κολλάμε στα χτεσινά. Δεν τα σκεφτόμαστε καν γιατί μας ρίχνουν τη διάθεση με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια καινούρια αρχή. Ότι έγινε, εγινε. Οι θερμίδες δεν καίγονται με τύψεις, αλλά με δίαιτα!!! Ξέχνα τα όλα και ξεκίνα δυναμικά εντάξει κουκλίτσα μου? Εγώ ξεκίνησα δίαιτα την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα, το μεσημέρι τη χάλασα, Αρχισα ξανα την Τριτη, το απόγευμα την ξαναχάλασα. Την Τετάρτη το πρωί ζυγίστηκα πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου ήμουν 94,4. Επαθα σοκ. Επρεπε κάτι να κάνω αμέσως. Μπηκα λοιπο στο φορουμ το είπα στα κορίτσια εδώ και με βοήθησαν να αρχίσω δυναμικά, κανε λοιπόν το ίδιο εντάξεί?

Συγχαρητηρια για τις απωλειες και όσες πήραν 100 και 200 γραμμάρια σιγά τα αυγά. Ενα χσμ είναι που λέει και η μάνα μου! Θα φύγουν όλα μαζί!

Σημερινό ζύγισμα 90 στρογγυλά!!! - 500 γρ. Αντε να πέσω από το βρωμό 9!!

Καλή βδομάδα να έχουμε κορίτσια με καθημερινά μειον! Φιλάκια!

----------


## karamela_ed

-300 σήμερα  :Smile:

----------


## salvage

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> πλακα κανεις... πως τα καταφερες?


Με πολλα γλυκα :P

Εντάξει λογικά θα τα κοψω οπου ναναι γιατι βαρεθηκα και θα με παρει η κατηφορα

----------


## penelope1985

ρε συ ναι. ξανα μπες δυναμικα στον αγωνα...

----------


## murcielago

Μέσα μου υπάρχει μία αδύνατη, που κλαίει να την απελευθερώσω, αλλά, που πολύ συχνά ησυχάζει, αν της δώσω ένα κομμάτι τούρτα....
Φτάνει πια, ήρθε η ώρα να ελευθερωθεί!!! by nifitsa 

επειδή μου άρεσε πολύ!

----------


## petallouditsaa

nifitsa αντε και εγω 90 ολοστρογγυλα σημερα στα ιδια ειμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα και απο μενα αποφασισα να ξαναρχισω διαιτα γιατι ειχε φτασει τα 102,2 η βουβαλα!! Ξεκινησα στις 14/04 και ειμαι 93,8 δηλαδη 8,4 κατω σε ενα μηνα περιπου και λεω να συνεχισω.Οπως λεει και το τικερακι καπου τοσα ημουν και ξανακυλησα αλλα τωρα θα ξανακατεβω γιατι βαρεθηκα πια!!!
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες και υπομονη

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλως ηρθες και παλι Joval!

----------


## Ava_ed

Η τρέλα της ζυγαριάς σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!
Προχθές στα 86 κιλά. 
Χθες ξέφυγα λιγάκι, όχι κάτι φοβερό, και αποφασίζω να ζυγιστώ το βράδυ. Δεν θα το πιστέψετε! 91,2 κιλά!!! Δεν έκλεισα μάτι και λίγα λέω. Όλο είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι όχι, δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, δε μπορεί κάποιος σε ώρες ουσιαστικά να βάζει πέντε κιλά.
Σήμερα 88,4 κιλά. Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει? Τι άθλια παιχνίδια μου κάνει η %^&*%*ζυγαριά?
Αύριο αν είμαι 85 κιλά θα φταίω εγώ? Αν είμαι 102? Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω ζυγαριά, γιατί αυτά είναι παλαβά πράγματα και δυστυχώς με επηρρεάζουν.
Τα γράφω αυτά για να μη μου στενοχωριέστε όταν η ζυγαριά σας παίζει άσχημα παιχνίδια.

----------


## penelope1985

απλα εχεις μεγαλη διακυμανση βαρους...

----------


## Ava_ed

Γιατί γίνεται αυτό? Δεν έκανα και κάτι εξωφρενικό να το δικαιολογεί. Ούτε περίοδο περιμένω το τσέκαρα. Στα μέσα του κύκλου είμαι.

----------


## Danai20

Ava

μάλλον κλάταρε η ζυγαρια. 5 κιλά μου φαίνεται πολύ έστω και αν έχεις πιει πολύ νερό, έστω και αν περιμένεις περίοδο, έστω και αν έχεις φάει 10 δίπιτα δλδ!

----------


## Ava_ed

Μα και να προσπαθήσεις, πέντε κιλά δε μπαίνουν σε μία μέρα. Καιρός να αλλάξω την καταραμένη. Θα της δώσω μία κλωτσιά ξεγυρισμένη, για να εκτονωθώ για τα φαρμάκια που με πότισε κατά καιρούς. 
Σε αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτοζυγίστηκα στα 68 κιλά και μου έδειξε μέχρι και 99. Τη θέλει την κλωτσιά της, δεν τη θέλει?
Και μη τολμήσετε ούτε να το σκεφτείτε πως την κλωτσιά τη θέλω εγώ!! Το καλό που σας θέλω! χαχαχαχα!!

----------


## Constance

Αλλαξε ζυγαρια και θα ειναι ολα οκ πιστευω.

----------


## Ava_ed

Α, και είναι και κακιά. Η πιο κακιά που έχω γνωρίσει ως τώρα. Σε άλλες, επίσης ηλεκτρονικές ζυγαριές δείχνω μέχρι και τέσσερα κιλά ελαφρύτερη.

----------


## nifitsa

petallouditsaa μπραβο, βλέπω ήδη έχεις κανει πολύ δρόμο...!!! Συγχαρητηρια, αντε να με παρασυρεις και μενα στο κατεβασμα...

----------


## salvage

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Η τρέλα της ζυγαριάς σε όλο της το μεγαλείο!
> Προχθές στα 86 κιλά. 
> Χθες ξέφυγα λιγάκι, όχι κάτι φοβερό, και αποφασίζω να ζυγιστώ το βράδυ. Δεν θα το πιστέψετε! 91,2 κιλά!!! Δεν έκλεισα μάτι και λίγα λέω. Όλο είχα στο μυαλό μου ότι όχι, δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα, δε μπορεί κάποιος σε ώρες ουσιαστικά να βάζει πέντε κιλά.
> Σήμερα 88,4 κιλά. Τι στο καλό συμβαίνει? Τι άθλια παιχνίδια μου κάνει η %^&*%*ζυγαριά?
> Αύριο αν είμαι 85 κιλά θα φταίω εγώ? Αν είμαι 102? Μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να αλλάξω ζυγαριά, γιατί αυτά είναι παλαβά πράγματα και δυστυχώς με επηρρεάζουν.
> Τα γράφω αυτά για να μη μου στενοχωριέστε όταν η ζυγαριά σας παίζει άσχημα παιχνίδια.


1ON ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΑ
2ΟΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΥΠΝΑΜΕ, ΜΕ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ
3ΟΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by salvage_
> 3ΟΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ!!!!!



Eνδιαφερουσα αποψη στο Καθημερινο ζυγισμα

----------


## salvage

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by salvage_
> 3ΟΝ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΝΑ 5 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι, εκφράζει και τη διαφωνία μου με το συγκεκριμένο τόπικ :P

----------


## Ava_ed

Το να μη ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα είναι δύσκολο. Θέλεις να δεις τα αποτελέσματα της πείνας σου. Ίσως όμως να μην είναι ότι καλύτερο για την ψυχολογία. Παθαίνεις εμμονή.

----------


## chrisa74

Εγώ όταν έχω μέρες να ζυγιστω φοβάμαι να ανέβω. Προετοιμαζομαι πρώτα ψυχολογικά κ παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες.

----------


## angelika_ed

nifitsa σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Το να μη ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα είναι δύσκολο. Θέλεις να δεις τα αποτελέσματα της πείνας σου. Ίσως όμως να μην είναι ότι καλύτερο για την ψυχολογία. Παθαίνεις εμμονή.


δε με νοιάζει, προτιμώ την εμμονή μου, και τη μικροχαρά του να χάσω 100,200,300 γρμ. κ.ο.κ, παρά να ανέβω σε μια εβδομάδα και να την τηρώ ακίνητη!!! :P 
να τα εκεφαλικά μετά,,, χα χα

----------


## Constance

Ναι betty βασικα συμφωνω.Χειροτερα θα φρικαρω και θα τα παρατησω αν μετα απο μια εβδομαδα διαιτας δω πχ οτι εχω κολλησει.

----------


## BettyG

Φαντάσου εμένα, που είμαι μανούλα σκέτη στα κολήματα, λίαν προσφάτως ειχα κολήσει για 3 εβδομάδες και μόλις
χθές ξεκόλησα επιτέλους.

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 81,3!! Προχωραμε! Καλημερουδια σε ολους και σε ολες και καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! Σταθερά... Κρίμα η πείνα χθες το βράδυ... Επιμένω.

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα.......
σταθερα 82.. ουφ! με 3 μερες θεμα με την τουαλετα... και αναμονη περιοδου...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-200 γρ
60.4

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Στα ίδια σήμερα.. 110,5.
Καλά να πάθω γιατί΄και έφαγα μ@λ@κίες αντί να μαγειρέψω και κρύωνα χθες και ακύρωσα το βραδινό περπάτημα. 
Ελπίζω αύριο καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## dew

> Kαλημέρα! Σταθερά... Κρίμα η πείνα χθες το βράδυ... Επιμένω.


Μη το λες.. καλύτερα σταθερά παρά χωρίς πείνα και +500 :P

----------


## angelika_ed

-200!
87,9
μακαρι να μην ξαναδω ποτε το 88

----------


## murcielago

Θα ξεκουνήσει, δε μπορεί!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα...ακομα να αδιαθετησω!ουφ!κ χτες εφαγα μια χαρουλα σωστα αλλα δε θα ζυγιστω μεχρι αυριο!ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να αδιαθετησω κ να ξεπρηστω!αντε τι θα γινει!!!!!!!!!

αβα το χα παθει κ εγω αυτο με τη προηγουμενη μου ζυγαρια.πεταξε την να ησυχασεις!!!

----------


## Constance

Στα ιδια σημερα.
Semie μπορει λογο διαιτας να καθυστερει η περιοδος μου εχει συμβει εμενα στο παρελθον.

----------


## bubble84

Καλημέρα κι απο μένα κοριτσάρες........
σας αναφέρω με χαρα οτι η ζυγαριά έδειξε 65!!!!!!!!!

ουαου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yppap

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ?

----------


## bubble84

σε μένα δείχνει κανένα κιλάκι σλιγουρα πιο πάνω αλλα 
όχι πιο πολλά!!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
-200 μεχρι να ξανακολλησω παλι :P

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by yppap_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ. ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ?


 κ σε μενα κανα κιλο η μπορει να ξερω οτι εχω χασει αλλα να μη δειχνει απωλεια κ μετα ξαφνικα τσουπ να δειξει οταν ξεφουσκωσω!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα σας! bye bye ξεκουμπάει καταραμμένο 9!!!

Πρωινό ζύγισμα 89,7 δηλαδή -300!

----------


## pennou

+200 σημερα...και χαλασα τη διαιτα και εχω κατακρατηση 71,700 σνιφ...

----------


## BettyG

ναι είναι γεγονός! το καβατζωσα το 69, είναι η τρίτη μέρα που με δείχνει σταθερά 69 !

----------


## Constance

Βettaki σκιζεις! :Smile:  Λιγο ακομα θες και τελειωσες. :Smile:

----------


## petallouditsaa

αδιαθετησα!τι καλα! ποσα κιλα παιρνεται κοριτσια κατα την περιοδο και ποτε φευγουν?

----------


## penelope1985

εγω περνω μισο κιλο περιπου...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Βettaki σκιζεις! Λιγο ακομα θες και τελειωσες.


σκέψου οτι είχα κολλήσει 3 εβδομάδες στα 71 και κατέβηκε 2 κιλά σε 3 ημέρες, !
κι εσύ καλά πας Constance μου  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> αδιαθετησα!τι καλα! ποσα κιλα παιρνεται κοριτσια κατα την περιοδο και ποτε φευγουν?


εγώ μπορεί και 1,5 -2 πρίν την περίοδο και φεύγουν σταδιακά αφού τελειώσει η περίοδος

----------


## VIVIKAKI

[qκέψου οτι είχα κολλήσει 3 εβδομάδες στα 71 και κατέβηκε 2 κιλά σε 3 ημέρες, !
κι εσύ καλά πας Constance μου  :Smile: [/quote]

πολυ χαρηκα με αυτό...να μην αγχωνομαι όταν κολλάω!!!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

αλήθεια κίλά παραπάνω φαίνονται μόνο κατά την περιοδο ή και κατά την ωορηξία ?? ελπίζω το κόλλημα μου να οφείλεται σε αυτό είμαι στην 14 ημερα!!!!!!

----------


## litsaki28

+1 κιλο

θα αδιαθετησω αυριο η μεθαυριο
αμαν και αυτο τωρα!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by VIVIKAKI_
> [qκέψου οτι είχα κολλήσει 3 εβδομάδες στα 71 και κατέβηκε 2 κιλά σε 3 ημέρες, !
> κι εσύ καλά πας Constance μου


πολυ χαρηκα με αυτό...να μην αγχωνομαι όταν κολλάω!!![/quote]
να μην αγχώνεσαι (ποιος μιλάει τώρα, κατάθλιψη πηγα να πάθω) το σίγουρο είναι οτι το φαινόμενο αυτό του κολλήματος , συμβαίνει σε όλους μας στις δίαιτες, και εφόσον επιμένουμε θα ξεκινήσει πάλι. 

Είναι τα διάφορα σταδια, όπου ο μεταβολισμός μας τροποποιείται για να τρέφει και το ανάλογο βάρος μας όσο χάνουμε.
Υπάρχουν και τα ορμονικά, που όλες μας ταλαιπωρούν, οπότε υπομονη να έχουμε και θα τα καταφέρουμε  :Smile:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-400γρ σήμερα! Από 110,5 σε 110,1  :Big Grin: 
Επιτέλους ξεκινάμε την κατηφόρα πάλι..

----------


## penelope1985

Σκατα ρε πουστη! +300 γρ 
ΑΠΟ ΤΙ?
60.7

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα ειπαμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεε

80,8!!!! απο 82 που ημουν μεχρι χθες το πρωι.... τα vie βοηθησαν!

----------


## penelope1985

1.2 σε μια μερα! WOW

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! Πολύ μ' αρέσει Πενέλοπε όταν βρίζεις! Το τόπικ αποκτάει ζωντάνια! Εγώ όμως σήμερα επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα (-1,2 κιλά από χθες) οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου κάνω δεύτερη φωνή! Εγώ θέλω να φωνάξω "γιουουουουπιιιι!!!"

----------


## nina76

penelope μη στεναχωριεσαι, θα πέσει πάλι η ζυγαρια.. κατακρατήσεις χωρίς λόγο καμιά φορά... τα έχεις πάει τόσο καλά, είσαι αξιέπαινη :Smile: 

μπράβο και στα υπόλοιπα κοριτσάκια! 
εγώ δε συμμετέχω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα παρόλο που ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά, γιατί η ζυγαριά μου είναι αναλογική οπότε βλέπω μόνο διακυμάνσεις του μισόκιλου.

----------


## bubble84

καλημέρα κι απο μένα κούκλες..... σταθέρα στα 65 και σήμερα!!!!!!!

----------


## grin

καλημέρα και από μένα. χθες είχα ένα ωραιότατο βουλιμικό. η ζυγαριά +1 το πρωί. Δεν θα κλάψω τώρα γιατί είμα φάλτσα. θα κλάψω μόνη μου μετά.

----------


## bubble84

ελα βρε bomo μου γιατί? μην αγχώνεσαι, μην τρελαίνεσαι, μην κλαίς!
εμείς είμαστε εδω! φιλάκια!

----------


## grin

νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πετάξω τη ζυγαριά. ή να τη δώσω στη γειτόνισσα και να της την ζητάω κάθε 15 μέρες...έχω καταλήξει στο ότι με αγχώνει πάρα πολύ. παλιότερα που είχα χάσει 30 κιλά, ζυγιζόμουν μόνο κάθε μήνα στο διαιτολόγο και ήμουν μια χαρά...

----------


## angelika_ed

-500gr 87,4
αλλα δεν θα χαρω ακομα γιατι ειναι λογω της χτεσινης αφαγιας

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πετάξω τη ζυγαριά. ή να τη δώσω στη γειτόνισσα και να της την ζητάω κάθε 15 μέρες...έχω καταλήξει στο ότι με αγχώνει πάρα πολύ. παλιότερα που είχα χάσει 30 κιλά, ζυγιζόμουν μόνο κάθε μήνα στο διαιτολόγο και ήμουν μια χαρά...


bomo σε καταλαβαίνω τόσο πολύ, κι εγώ έχω τέτοια βουλιμικά και μετά τα συναισθήματά μου παρόμοια με τα δικά σου... βασικά νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι θα πάρει ΧΡΟΝΟ, ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ για να χάσουμε τα παραπανίσια κιλά, προσωπικά προσπαθώ να λέω στον εαυτό μου ότι χρειάζονται 1-2 χρόνια προσοχής με σύστημα για να πω ότι θα έρθω σε φυσιολογικό βάρος. Του λέω επίσης ότι όλο αυτό το διάστημα δε θα στερηθώ τα πάντα γιατί αυτό δε μπορώ να το κάνω, δηλ όταν με καλέσουν κάπου θα φάω, αλλά λίγο... και μετά πάλι στο πρόγραμμα. ʼσε που προσπαθώ να μη σκέφτομαι τον αριθμό των κιλών που έχω να χάσω για να μη με πιάνει απελπισία, προς το παρόν θέλω να πέσω κάτω από τα 100 και να μη δω ποτέ ξανά στη ζωή μου τριψήφιο, ΠΟΤΕ.

Αλλά εσύ που τα έχεις χάσει τα κιλά στο παρελθόν, ξέρεις σίγουρα τον τρόπο, και αφού το έχεις κάνει, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΚΑΝΕΙΣ  :Smile:  αφού το έκανες ήδη μία φορά... έτσι πιστεύω
Αλήθεια με τί διατροφή τα είχες χάσει και σε τί διάστημα?

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bomo_
> νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πετάξω τη ζυγαριά. ή να τη δώσω στη γειτόνισσα και να της την ζητάω κάθε 15 μέρες...έχω καταλήξει στο ότι με αγχώνει πάρα πολύ. παλιότερα που είχα χάσει 30 κιλά, ζυγιζόμουν μόνο κάθε μήνα στο διαιτολόγο και ήμουν μια χαρά...
> 
> 
> ...


έλα κοπέλα μου, πριν 6-7 χρόνια το έχασα το τριαντάρι. και όλα αυτά τα χρόνια ήμουν 5 κιλά πάνω 5 κάτω. έβαζα λίγο και με ένα μήνα δίαιτα τα έχανα. Όμως χώρισα και δεν κατάφερα να μείνω στα 5, τα 5 έγιναν 10, τα 10 έγιναν 20 και είμαι εδώ που είμαι...
τα έχασα σε 7 περίπου μήνες, 1200-1400 θερμίδες τη μέρα και κανα 2ωρο τη μέρα αεροβική.

Και γω πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να το ξανακάνω και να τα χάσω. απλά κακώς αγόρασα ζυγαριά. την αγόρασα πριν κανα χρόνο. παλιότερα απ΄τα ρούχα μου μόνο καταλάβαινα ότι πάχαινα λίγο και ξεκινούσα δίαιτα. τώρα όμως έχω τον μπαμπούλα κάτω απ΄το κρεβάτι. πραγματικά θα την δώσω στη γειτόνισσα, δεν κοροιδεύω

----------


## grin

νίνα επίσης πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγες 1150 θερμίδες τη μέρα για τα κιλά σου. και μένα με ξεκίνησε από 1400-1500 θερμίδες για τα πρώτα 15 κιλά, και τα επόμενα 15 γύρω στις 1200 θερμίδες.

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> νίνα επίσης πιστεύω ότι είναι λίγες 1150 θερμίδες τη μέρα για τα κιλά σου. και μένα με ξεκίνησε από 1400-1500 θερμίδες για τα πρώτα 15 κιλά, και τα επόμενα 15 γύρω στις 1200 θερμίδες.


να της την δώσεις την παλιοζυγαριά, να της την δώσεις να βρεις την υγειά σου :Smile: 

για τις θερμίδες που λες, ουσιαστικά σχεδόν ποτέ δεν το καταφέρνω να πάρω μόνο 1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως, πάντα τις ξεπερνώ. Το έχω βάλει όμως στην υπογραφή μου για να το βλέπω και να συνειδητοποιώ ότι θέλει πολύ χρόνο και προσπάθεια για να χάσω ένα κιλό, ώστε να μην απογοητεύομαι... να μην περιμένω μετά από 3 μέρες που τρώω κάπως λιγότερο να έχω χάσει κι 1 κιλό π.χ. (γιατί στην αρχή έτσι εύκολα νόμιζα ότι ήταν τα πράγματα, έλεγα αφού 3 μέρες ψωμολύσαξα, γιατί δέν έχασα 1 κιλό?)

Κάπου λοιπόν είχα υπολογίσει με ένα τύπο που ελάμβανε υπόψη ηλικία, φύλο, κιλά, σωμ. δραστηριότητα κλπ. ότι πρέπει να τρώω 1200 θερμίδες την ημέρα για να πέφτω 1 κιλό σε 10 ημέρες (για να καίω ουσιαστικά 7700 θερμίδες που είναι η απώλεια 1 κιλού), οπότε δεν πρέπει να περιμένω θαύματα, θέλει χρόνο... πάντως γύρω στις 1300-1500 παίρνω τις περισσότερες φορές προς το παρόν... φιλιά!

----------


## grin

ε ναι βρε, λογικό μου φαίνεται να μην τις κρατάς τις 1150, αν είναι δυνατόν. Δεν γίνεται ένας άνθρωπος 100+ κιλών να αντέχει στις 1150 για καιρό. καλά κάνεις και το έχεις σαν στόχο. Δεν ξέρω τη φυσική σου κατάσταση ούτε την ηλικία σου, πάντως εγώ αν κάνω δύο φορές τη μέρα από μία ωρίτσα αερόβιο περπάτημα (5-6 χλμ την ώρα) χάνω σχεδόν διπλάσια κιλά απ΄ότι μόνο με διατροφή. Χάνω άνετα 5 κιλά τον μήνα έτσι. αλλιώς 2-3 κιλά το μήνα και αυτά..σούρνωντας που λένε και οι γιαγιάδες!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Στα ιδια και χθες και σημερα αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου.Θα κατεβει συντομα. :Smile:

----------


## yppap

καλημερα και απο μενα.εγω δεν κανω καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι πεταξα τη ζυγαρια απο το μπαλονι.....αλλα τελαιυτεα εδειχνε 80,8 απο 84!!!!!!και εχω παρει τα πανω μου........
καριτσια που βρισκεται αυτα τα ωραια μα τα κιλα που εχει η καθε μια σας

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου!δε ζυγιστηκα σημερα γιατι ακομα να αδιαθετησω!ουφ!

----------


## nifitsa

Kαλημέρα, εγώ σήμερα καμία απόλεια. 1ο ζυγισμα 89,7, επανάληψη για τσεκ 89,9. Φοβήθηκα για τρίτο μήπως είναι κι άλλο πιο πάνω... Οπότε ή είμαι σταθερή , ή έχω πάρει 200 γρ. Δεν το βάζω κάτω, ξέρω ότι δεν έχω χαλάσει τη δίαιτα μου και θα αποζημιωθώ αύριο, μεθαύριο, το Σάββατο... keep walking....!!!

Σήμερα έκλεισα βδομάδα!!! Not bad 4κιλά σχεδον!!! Ειναι πολλά αλλά ήμουν πολύ πολύ προισμένη και αδιάετη.

Καλημέρα σε όλες!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Στα ιδια και χθες και σημερα αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου.Θα κατεβει συντομα.



Μαμημενο ice tea!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Στα ιδια και χθες και σημερα αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου.Θα κατεβει συντομα.
> 
> 
> ...


xaxaxaxaxa!λες κ μενα να φταιει η κοκα λαιτ?

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι και σε μενα! Τζιχαντ στην Coca Cola Company!

----------


## brazil

Σταθερη σημερα στα 81,3, αλλα χαρουμενη! 
Και αυριο μερα ειναι...

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by yppap_
> καλημερα και απο μενα.εγω δεν κανω καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι πεταξα τη ζυγαρια απο το μπαλονι.....αλλα τελαιυτεα εδειχνε 80,8 απο 84!!!!!!και εχω παρει τα πανω μου........
> καριτσια που βρισκεται αυτα τα ωραια μα τα κιλα που εχει η καθε μια σας


πήγαινε στη σελίδα http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticke...ner.php?type=3
κάνε τις επιλογές σου, και μόλις έχεις τελειώσει και είναι έτοιμο το τικεράκι σου, κάνε copy-paste τον κωδικό που σου έχει βγάλει στο πλαίσιο "bbCode" στην υπογραφή σου (πηγαίνεις από τον πίνακα ελέγχου, επεξεργασία προφίλ, υπογραφή).

----------


## penelope1985

Νιna πανε σχεδον τα πρωτα 5! Συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Νιna πανε σχεδον τα πρωτα 5! Συγχαρητηρια!


είσαι πολύ καλή, σ'ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση penelopaki! κι εσύ μη στεναχωριέσαι για όποια ηλίθια κατακράτηση υγρών, θα εξαφανιστεί! 
να σκέφτεσαι ότι έχεις χάσει τόσα κιλά βρε, μπράβο σου κοριτσάκι!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Στα ιδια και χθες και σημερα αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου.Θα κατεβει συντομα.
> 
> 
> ...


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ!Εφαγα και καρπουζι κιολας που το πας αυτο.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ε! Εσυ το παραξεφτυλισες.... LOL

----------


## BettyG

Ίδια γεύση και σήμερα, σιγά μη χάσω πάλι χιχι

Constance, με το καρπούζι όμως ως αύριο το πρωί θα έχουν φύγει τα πάντα όλα. 
Εμείς είχαμε ένα αλλά περισσότερο κολοκύθι μου θύμιζε οπότε δεν το έφαγα. Λατρεμένο φρούτο πάντως.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολες!!

-200γρ σημερα, 81,1! Μια χαρα...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Big Grin: 
-500γρ σήμερα!!! Από 110,1 σε 109,6!
Πάει η δεκάααααδα οεοεοεοεοε  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! +600... Τελοσπάντων, δεν πτοούμαι!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες! σημερα ειμαι στα 81,7 αλλα χθες χαλασα τα παντα!!!!!!

ξεχασα να φαω απογευματινο, βραδυ εφαγα 3 χουφτες ποπ κορν κ μιση κοκα κολα ζερο..... χαλιααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααα αλλα δε πειραζει

----------


## penelope1985

-400 σημερα. Ευτυχως! 
60.3

----------


## BettyG

Κλασικά στάσιμη , σούπερ . 69 και σήμερα

----------


## avenger0000

Δεν το πιστευω αυτο που ζω.......κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!! 
Ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι και οχι μονο δεν εχασα γραμμαριο μετα απο 2 ολοκληρες εβδομαδες αλλα με εδειξε 67 κιλα|!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Καποιος παιζει με τα νευρα μου και νομιζω οτι το καταφερνει τελεια.........
Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι κυριολεκτικα ΣΚΑΤΑ και τα νευρα μου κουρελια......και οχι τιποτα αλλο.....την πληρωνουν ασχετοι ανθρωποι.......

----------


## penelope1985

Kουραγιο... και μονο κουραγιο...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Δεν το πιστευω αυτο που ζω.......κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!! 
> Ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι και οχι μονο δεν εχασα γραμμαριο μετα απο 2 ολοκληρες εβδομαδες αλλα με εδειξε 67 κιλα|!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Καποιος παιζει με τα νευρα μου και νομιζω οτι το καταφερνει τελεια.........
> Η ψυχολογια μου ειναι κυριολεκτικα ΣΚΑΤΑ και τα νευρα μου κουρελια......και οχι τιποτα αλλο.....την πληρωνουν ασχετοι ανθρωποι.......


μήπως έφαγες κάτι πολύ αλμυρο και έχεις μεγάλη κατακράτηση?

----------


## avenger0000

Ειναι δυνατον μεσα σε μια εβδομαδα να πηρα 2 κιλα??????? απο που τα πηρα??? απο τη διαιτα?!!?!?!?!?

----------


## BettyG

Είναι δυνατόν, να έχεις πολύ μεγάλη κατακράτηση και ορμονική διαταραχή. Κατά πρώτον ηρέμησε
και δεύτερον συνέχισε απτόητη, αν είσαι βέβαιη για τη διατροφή σου, σύντομα θα επανέλθεις

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Δεν το πιστευω αυτο που ζω.......κοντευω να τρελαθω!!!! 
> Ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι και οχι μονο δεν εχασα γραμμαριο μετα απο 2 ολοκληρες εβδομαδες αλλα με εδειξε 67 κιλα|!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Καποιος παιζει με τα νευρα μου και νομιζω οτι το καταφερνει τελεια.........
> ...


Βασικα ειναι να δω περιοδο....νομιζω καθυστερησε αυτη τη φορα ....εχω πονους νιωθω πρισμενη αλλα ειναι δυνατον να πηρα τοσα κιλα επειδη περιμενω περιοδο?? το να μην δειξει μειωση η ζυγαρια το καταλαβαινω ...αλλα να παρω και 2 κιλα απο την περιοδο??? δεν ειναι υπερβολικο?

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι ρε συ! Καθολου υπερβολικο δεν ειναι. Μολις ερθει η περιοδος θα ξεπριστεις...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


όχι γλυκιά μου, δεν είναι υπερβολικό, χαλάρωσε. Μήπως έχεις και πολυκυστικές?

----------


## Constance

Μετα απο την περιοδο, μετα απο δυο μερες στα ιδια, και μετα απο την επισκεψη στην τουαλετα(επιτελους πια μαυτη τη δυσκοιλιοτητα) Σημερα με δειχνει μισο κιλο κατω!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Φανηκε το ριμαδιασμενο το 6 επιτελους!!!!!!! 76.9

----------


## granita_ed

μια απ τα ιδια...ακομα να αδιαθετησω και νοιωθω πρησμενη ενω κανω κανονικα διαιτα..αμαν.. :-(

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο Constance!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μπραβο Constance!


Eυχαριστω penelope μου.
Κοριτσια αυτη η περιοδος ημαρτον παντως!Σπασιμο νευρων και η στασιμοτητα και το να περιμενεις να ερθει και τιποτα.Semie μου υπομονη.:/

----------


## penelope1985

Semie Μολις αδιαθετησεις θα εισαι σουπερ...

----------


## granita_ed

εχω αρχισει κ ανησυχω..ειναι δυνατον??χαλια χαλια χαλια

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by semie_
> εχω αρχισει κ ανησυχω..ειναι δυνατον??χαλια χαλια χαλια


Ποσες μερες εχει καθυστερησει;

----------


## penelope1985

και γενικα εχεις σταθερο κυκλο?

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα γενικα ειμαι στις 28 μερες,καμια φορα (περιπου μια φορα το χρονο προς καλοκαιρι)μου ρχεται νωριτερα,δλδ 26 μερες.και καμια φορα μου ρχεται στις 32 μερες(παλι μια φορα το χρονο)τον προηγουμενο μηνα μου ρθε στις 29.τωρα ειμαι στις 33 μερες!

----------


## granita_ed

οτι να ναι δλδ

απλα ειχα παρα πολλα νευρα πριν λιγες μερες,εβγαλα κ σπυρακι,ειχα κ λιγο πρηξιμο κ δεν χανω κ κιλα 5 μερες τωρα!

----------


## Constance

Semie μου προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι και να μη το σκεφτεσαι.Παιζει να ειναι μια μικρη διαταραχη λογο απωλειας κιλων, που συμβαινει γενικως.Θα ερθει η ατιμη που θα παει.Αφου εχεις και πρηξιματα κλπ συμπτωματα.Πιες και κανενα ωραιο αφεψημα βοηθαει.

----------


## granita_ed

αντε να δουμε..ευχαριστω παντως!

----------


## granita_ed

problem solved!!!!

----------


## chocolat134

επιτελους κουνηθηκε!
67,4!!!μετα απο πολυ καιρο!
ε... τωρα θα συνεχισω!

----------


## penelope1985

Ωραια Σεμι αυριο θα ξεπριστεις κιολας και θα φανει και η απωλεια!

----------


## granita_ed

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ!ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!!!!!!

----------


## chrisa74

Χάλια κ γω με περίοδο είμαι δυο κιλά πάνω 15μερες δεν έχω χάσει τίποτα μου φαίνεται πως έβαλα. Εφαγα δυο φορές αλλά γενικά συγκρατημένα τις υπόλοιπες μήπως επειδή τρώω αμυγδαλα δαμάσκηνα βερυκ ; Ποσά επιτρέπονται την ημέρα να αρχίσω να τα μέτραω κ αυτά

----------


## penelope1985

βεβαια χρυσα. τα αμυγδαλα εχουν παρα πολλες θερμιδες

----------


## granita_ed

6 βερυκοκα 160θερμιδες!!!!!!α πα πα

----------


## penelope1985

ενταξει καλα ειναι. 6 βερυκοκα ειναι πολλα...

----------


## granita_ed

α εγω μπορω να φαω ΠΟΛΛΑ φρουτα!!

----------


## litsaki_ed

σήμερα σταθερά όπως και χτες 61,8

----------


## angelika_ed

-100

87,3 για να δουμε...

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Οχι πολυκυστικες δεν εχω ....αλλα μου φαινεται υπερβολικο γιατι ποτε πριν δεν ειχα παθει κατι παρομοιο.....

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by semie_
> problem solved!!!!


ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ!!!!!!
ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΑΑΑΑΣΩΩΩΩ!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

υπομονη γλυκεια μου!Κ εγω ειχα αγχωθει πολύ!

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by semie_
> υπομονη γλυκεια μου!Κ εγω ειχα αγχωθει πολύ!


Οπως καταλαβατε δεν ειμαι της υπομονης... :-P

----------


## chrisa74

Θα προσπαθ να μην ξεφευγω 6βερυκ κ 10 αμυγδ την ημ με βοηθ να μην τρώω γλυκο

----------


## penelope1985

τα 10 αμυγδαλα καθαρισμενα 125 θερμιδες

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ωραια Σεμι αυριο θα ξεπριστεις κιολας και θα φανει και η απωλεια!


Ξεπριζωμαστε απο την δευτερη μερα πηνελοπη μου?πες μου ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!! εχω διαιτολογο αυριο

----------


## penelope1985

εγω και απο την πρωτη...

----------


## BettyG

Εγώ μπορεί και 2 μέρες αφού τελειώσει Πεταλουδίτσα μου, αλλά μη σκάς θα περάσει

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> εγω και απο την πρωτη...



μακαρι δεν θελω να παω και να μην φανει ποσο εχασα αν εχασα σνιφφ και την εκανα οχι μονο κατα γραμμα μεχρι και την τελευταια τελεία

----------


## Constance

Semie μπραβο.
Παιδια υπομονη οτι κολλαει ξεκολλαει κι οτι πρηζεται θα ξεπρηστει.:P

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολους! Εγω παρατηρησα οτι μεσα στην εβδομαδα της περιοδου εχασα οσα δεν ειχα χασει τον προηγουμενο καιρο, οποτε μην απογοητευεστε! Ειναι κατακρατηση και μετα θα ανταμειφθειτε!

Σημερα - 800γρ. Ουαου! Πραγματικα τωρα η ζυγαρια ειναι φιλη μου και οχι εχθρος μου οπως παλια...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά στα κορίτσια και αγόρια του φόρουμ που γιορτάζουν σήμερα!!
-400γρ.. από 109,6 σε 109,2!
Μια χαρούλα!

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ
60.1 
Σουπερ!
Constance Χρονια σου πολλα! Και σε οποιον αλλο γιορταζει. Φιλια!

----------


## litsaki28

μου ηρθε περιοδος και η ζυγαρια μια με δειχνει -1 κιλο!
75.400!!!
ζητωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
χρονια πολλα στους εορταζοντες!

----------


## nina76

μπράβο σε όλες σας για τις απώλειές σας! και χρόνια πολλά σε όσες και όσους γιορτάζουν! constance ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! -300!

----------


## grin

κάθε μέρα τα ίδια, στάσιμη. 2 βδομάδες δεν έχει φύγει ούτε γραμμάριο :Frown:

----------


## granita_ed

Constance ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!οτι επιθυμεις,να περασεις τελεια σημερα!!!!!

χρονια πολλα σε ολους οσους γιορταζουν!!!

σημερα +200 κ ας μην εφαγα καθολου παραπανω!ελπιζω μετα την περιοδο να δω πτωση..ουφ!

----------


## bubble84

Καλημέρα κούκλες! σταθερά στα 65 και σημερα! Θα τρελαθώ!
κατι κάνω λάθος δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> Καλημέρα κούκλες! σταθερά στα 65 και σημερα! Θα τρελαθώ!
> κατι κάνω λάθος δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς!!!!


ποια διαιτα ακολουθεις τελικα?

----------


## bubble84

πολλές και διάφορες semie μου! κάθε βδομάδα αλλάζω γιατί 
τις βαριέμαι και κολλάω κιόλας! αυτή τη βδομάδα πχ κάνω μια παραλλαγή
της δίαιτας που έγραψα "13 μέρες 9 κιλά". Αλλα το πρόβλημα μάλλον είναι 
οτι περιμένω να αδιαθετήω μάλλον και μου έχει ανοίξει η όρεξη!

Λέω να κάνω καμιά μέρα αποτοξίνωση για να ξεφουσκώσω!
Τα νεύρα μου σημερα!

----------


## granita_ed

ποσες μερες εχεις κολλησει?κ εγω εχω κολλησει αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι απ την περιοδο κ κανω υπομονη!

----------


## bubble84

απο τη δευτέρα τη τρίτη το πρωι δεν έχει κουνηθεί η ζυγαριά!

----------


## bubble84

semie μου εσυ τι δατροφή ακολουθείς τώρα?

----------


## penelope1985

ρε bubble μηπως να επιμεινιεις σε μια διατροφη για καμια 10αρια μερες... με τι διατροφη εχασες τα πρωτα 5 κιλα?

----------


## dew

Βρε bubble μου συγνώμη αλλά θα το γράψω.. Φυσικά μπορείς να μη δεχτείς αυτό που θα σου πω γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός παρά μια χοντρή που τραβάει το δικό της γολγοθά και που θα ήθελε να είχε κάποιον να της πει ότι κάνει βλάκειες όταν τις κάνει.
Η δίαιτα που μας έγραψες για τα 9 κιλά, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έπιανε σε ένα παχύσαρκο άτομο σαν και εμένα.. και αυτό στην αρχή, μέχρι το σώμα μου να χάσει όλα τα υγρά του.
Σε ένα άτομο στα κιλά σου μόνο κακό πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κάνει.. Δε μπορείς να τρως κάθε μέρα κρέας, ούτε τόσα πολλά αυγά. Απλά δεν είναι λογικό. Ο οργανισμός μας χρειάζεται τα πάντα για να χάσει. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ακόμα και λιπαρά!!
Βλέπω ότι μερικά κορίτσια κολλάνε.. εγώ έχω χάσει σχεδόν 10 κιλά και το μεγαλύτερο μου κόλλημα κράτησε 2 μέρες.. Έχω ένα μυστικό για αυτό. Τα όσπρια! Σε μικρές ποσότητες μεν αλλά μπορούν να σε στείλουν σφαίρα στη τουαλέτα την επόμενη μέρα ενώ ταυτόχρονα σε γεμίζουν βιταμίνες. Αλλά και αυτά δεν τα τρώω κάθε μέρα. Φροντίζω μέσα στις 7 ημέρες τις εβδομάδας να τρώω τουλάχιστον 1φορά λαδερό (φασολάκια,αρακά), 1 φορά όσπρια, 1 φορά ψάρι, 1 φορά άσπρο κρέας, ίσως και 1 φορά κόκκινο, 1 φορά ζυμαρικά, 1 φορά πατάτα ή ρύζι... Βλέπεις έτσι 1ον δεν βαριέσαι ποτέ και 2ον μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα έχεις πάρει πόλλες από τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός... Δε λέω ότι είναι το τέλειο πρόγραμμα, το ξαναλέω δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά είναι κάτι που μου φαίνεται λογικό. Το 5 μέρες κρέας δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό..
Η απόφαση είναι δική σου καλή μου, ο καθένας κάνει αυτό που πιστεύει ότι του ταιριάζει! Και αν δεν ξέρει τι του ταιριάζει υπάρχουν οι ειδικοί. Είναι κρίμα κοριτσάκια στο βάρος σου να παίζουν ρώσικη ρουλέτα με το μεταβολισμό τους!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο εδω.Χρονια πολλα σε συνονοματους και συνεορταζοντες και ευχαριστω για τις ευχες. :Smile: 

Σημερα -100γρ. :Smile: 

Εdit. Αλλα 3 κιλακια ακριβως για υγιες BMI. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

καλημερα γλυκα μου κοριτσια...τις τελευταιες μερες ουτε καν μπηκα στον κοπο να μπω στο φορουμ γιατι επικρατουσε χαμος...ειχα καθυστερηση και δεν μπορουσα να κρατηθω και ετρωγα ετρωγα...επιτελους αδιαθετησα και μολις ζυγηστικα και ειμαι 72,400 σας αφησα 71,700 οποτε νομιζω ειναι οκ μπροστα στις κρεπαλες μου...αντε πισω στο προγραμμα απο σημερα....αααα και εχω μεινει με τις απωλειες σας....μπραβο τα πατε τελειαααα....σας φιλω

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Βρε bubble μου συγνώμη αλλά θα το γράψω.. Φυσικά μπορείς να μη δεχτείς αυτό που θα σου πω γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός παρά μια χοντρή που τραβάει το δικό της γολγοθά και που θα ήθελε να είχε κάποιον να της πει ότι κάνει βλάκειες όταν τις κάνει.
> Η δίαιτα που μας έγραψες για τα 9 κιλά, είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έπιανε σε ένα παχύσαρκο άτομο σαν και εμένα.. και αυτό στην αρχή, μέχρι το σώμα μου να χάσει όλα τα υγρά του.
> Σε ένα άτομο στα κιλά σου μόνο κακό πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να κάνει.. Δε μπορείς να τρως κάθε μέρα κρέας, ούτε τόσα πολλά αυγά. Απλά δεν είναι λογικό. Ο οργανισμός μας χρειάζεται τα πάντα για να χάσει. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ακόμα και λιπαρά!!
> Βλέπω ότι μερικά κορίτσια κολλάνε.. εγώ έχω χάσει σχεδόν 10 κιλά και το μεγαλύτερο μου κόλλημα κράτησε 2 μέρες.. Έχω ένα μυστικό για αυτό. Τα όσπρια! Σε μικρές ποσότητες μεν αλλά μπορούν να σε στείλουν σφαίρα στη τουαλέτα την επόμενη μέρα ενώ ταυτόχρονα σε γεμίζουν βιταμίνες. Αλλά και αυτά δεν τα τρώω κάθε μέρα. Φροντίζω μέσα στις 7 ημέρες τις εβδομάδας να τρώω τουλάχιστον 1φορά λαδερό (φασολάκια,αρακά), 1 φορά όσπρια, 1 φορά ψάρι, 1 φορά άσπρο κρέας, ίσως και 1 φορά κόκκινο, 1 φορά ζυμαρικά, 1 φορά πατάτα ή ρύζι... Βλέπεις έτσι 1ον δεν βαριέσαι ποτέ και 2ον μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα έχεις πάρει πόλλες από τις βιταμίνες που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός... Δε λέω ότι είναι το τέλειο πρόγραμμα, το ξαναλέω δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά είναι κάτι που μου φαίνεται λογικό. Το 5 μέρες κρέας δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό..
> Η απόφαση είναι δική σου καλή μου, ο καθένας κάνει αυτό που πιστεύει ότι του ταιριάζει! Και αν δεν ξέρει τι του ταιριάζει υπάρχουν οι ειδικοί. Είναι κρίμα κοριτσάκια στο βάρος σου να παίζουν ρώσικη ρουλέτα με το μεταβολισμό τους!


dew μου σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!καταρχήν την δίαιτα που έγραψα δεν την ακολουθώ κατα γράμμα και φυσικά δεν περιμένω να χάσω 9 κιλά, αν είναι δυνατόν! απλά μαρεσει να έχω ένα συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα! απο την άλλη 
πριν μερικά χρόνια που ακολουθούσα διαιτολόγιο με διαιτολόγο, έχασα αρκετά κιλά και μπορώ να σου πώ οτι δεν διέφερε και πολύ απο αυτό! όπως και να χει σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> semie μου εσυ τι δατροφή ακολουθείς τώρα?


Προσεχω γενικα,γραφω στο τι εφαγα σημερα καθημερινα τι τρωω.

----------


## mtsek85

η μερα μου ξεκινησε με τον πιο καλο τρόπο!!!!

σημερα στα 80 ακριβως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!! σουπερ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
το βλεπω το 79 το βλεπω το βλεπωωωωωωωω!!!!!!

αν και σημερα φυεγω για 4ημερο και δε ξερω κατα ποσο θα κρατησω τη διαιτα μου, γιατι θα ειμαι αναμεσα σε 5 καλοφαγαδες..... 

εγω παντως εχω παρει μαζι μου, φρουτα, λαχανικα, κρεατικα, κρακερακια κλπ... ωστε να μη ξεφυγω... wish me luck!!!!!!!!! και ο Θεος βοηθος....

----------


## Constance

mtsek πας παρα πολυ καλα πραγματικα.Να δεις αμα ερθει και το 7 στη ζυγαρια ποσο θα ανεβεις.Εγω απο τοτε που ειδα 7 πλεον δε με νοιαζει ποσο τρωω και η ψυχολογια μου εχει ανεβει!Καλα να περασεις στην εκδρομουλα σου, να μας ερθεις ανανεωμενη. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

Χρονια πολλα στους εορταζοντες!



> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 79.1 και στοχος τελη εβδομαδος 77!
> καλα καθημερινα ζυγισματα! κ παντα με πτωση, φασουλι το φασουλι...γεμιζει το σακουλι!


χωρις καλη διαθεση μην το επιχειρησετε! 
πεφτουν τα κιλα αλλα ανεβαινουν οι ποσοτητες φαγητου!
απο 78+ βρεθηκα χθες 83+
κρατω το χθεσινο 83 κ καθημερινο ζυγισμα, εκτος απο σημερα που δεν εκανα...

----------


## badgirl11

μτσεκ πες οτι το ειδες κ κρατησε τη διαθεση ψηλα! αυτο μονο μην ξεχνας! γιατι επαναπαυομαστε οταν δουμε αυτο που θεμε...
καλο ταξιδι κ απο εδω!

----------


## penelope1985

Bad welcome back!

----------


## Danai20

constance,

έχεις δίκιο για το 7. Όταν το βλέπεις είναι η πρώτη φορά που ηρεμείς, που νιώθεις σαν κανονικός άνθρωπος και όχι πια 'χοντρός'. Εγώ είδα το 77 ξαφνικά μια μέρα, γιατι δεν ζυγίζομαι και συχνά και το βράδυ είχα βγει έξω για ποτό να το γιορτάσω  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

σευχαριστω πηνελοπη μου μαλλον περνα η χαλια φαση κ ξαναρχιζω
Να τσεκαρεις τις θερμιδες μου οποτε εχεις χρονο! θα προσπαθω να γραφω καθε βραδυ εστω κ πολυ αργα...ασχετα με τα ωραρια μου...

----------


## penelope1985

να εισαι ηρεμη γιατι προφανως την προηγουμενη βδομαδα δεν ησουν πολυ καλα... γι'αυτο ενιωθες οτι σε νιγει το φορουμ

----------


## badgirl11

ποια βδομαδα? τριμηνο!
ηρεμη δεν μπορω να ειμαι αλλα δεν μπορω κ να ξαναγινω 100 επειδη στεναχωριεμαι, ειτε εδω ειτε εξω.
Απλα θα μετραω θερμιδες χαρουμενη ή στεναχωρημενη κ τελειωνει το θεμα.
Γιατι του διαιτολογου διαιτα δεν μπορω να κανω με κρουασαν κ γαριδακια μες το σπιτι. Θα τρωω απολα πλεον...
νεα ζωη, τι να κανουμε!

----------


## BettyG

Όχι τίποτα .

----------


## penelope1985

Yπομονη Μπετουλα!

----------


## grin

ρε παιδιά τί άλλο να κάνω για να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά; αυξομείωσα τα πάντα, τις θερμίδες τη γυμναστική, άλλαξα το μενού μου. η περίοδος ήρθε κι έφυγε. τί άλλο να κάνω πιά;; πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να κάνω....

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Yπομονη Μπετουλα!


Ευχαριστώ Πνελόπη μου, κρατιέμαι να μην εκραγώ χεχε

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> ρε παιδιά τί άλλο να κάνω για να ξεκολλήσει η ζυγαριά; αυξομείωσα τα πάντα, τις θερμίδες τη γυμναστική, άλλαξα το μενού μου. η περίοδος ήρθε κι έφυγε. τί άλλο να κάνω πιά;; πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να κάνω....


Ξέρω κι εγώ βρε bomako, λέω σκέφτομαι να μας πει και η Πηνελόπη, αν κόβαμε για λίγες μέρες εντελώς όμως, τους υδατάνθρακες? τους αμυλώδεις εννοώ, μήπως και ξεκολλάγαμε?

----------


## grin

θα πάρω φόρα και θα κατέβω Αθήνα τρέχοντας απ τα νεύρα μου κάποια στιγμή......

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια ειστε σιγουρες οτι δεν ειναι κατακρατηση? Μηπως περιμενετε περιοδο η ειστε σε ωοριξια? Τι να σας πω για τους υδατανθρακες? Δεν μπορεις να μην τρως και καθολου... Σχεδον ολα τα τροφιμα ειναι υδατανθρακες... Εγω τρωω παρα πολους καθημερινα αλλιως δεν θα ειχα τπτ να φαω...

----------


## grin

κατακράτηση που διαρκεί 2 εβδομάδες;; και δεξαμενόπλοιο να ήμουν θα είχα κάνει μπαμ.... μέσα στις 2 βδομάδες μου ήρθε και τελείωσε η περίοδος, τι σόι κατακράτηση είν'αυτή; θα σκάσω παιδιά..

----------


## penelope1985

Παντως σιγουρα το βαρος θα κατεβει κατακορυφα... οταν κατεβει... κρατατε γερα κοριτσια... δυστηχως εγω δεν εχω κολλησει στους 5 μηνες πανω απο 2 μερες για να σας δωσω τα φωτα μ...

----------


## grin

τι κατακόρυφα βρε κορίτσι...εγώ σκυλιάζω που αυτές τις 2 βδομάδες θα είχα χάσει άλλα 3 κιλά.

----------


## penelope1985

ναι αυτο λεω... οταν ξεφουσκωσεις θα πεσει κατακορυφα το βαρος...

----------


## grin

μωρέ τί να το κάνω να πέσει μόνο η ζυγαριά. εμένα με νοιάζει να μικραίνω :Frown:

----------


## grin

και να πω ότι χάλασε η ζυγαριά, ούτε αυτό παίζει. θα μου μικραίναν και τα ρούχα λίγο!

----------


## BettyG

Έτσι έχω ακούσει από διαιτολόγο, οτι στα κολήματα, κόβεις τα άμυλα για λίγο, 2-3 ημέρες το πολύ 5, και τρώς μόνο άπαχη πρωτείνη και σαλάτες. Φρούτα κάποια επιλεγμένα, έτσι ξεκολάς και στη συνέχεια προσθέτεις, σιγά σιγά πάλι τους σύνθετους υδατάνθρακες.
Αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω αμέσως μετά το τριήμερο.
Όχι δεν είναι κατακράτηση από περίοδο αφού ήρθε κι έφυγε κι αυτή! Μείωσα και το αλάτι στο απειροελάχιστο, τι στο καλό θέλει πια!

----------


## grin

θα το δοκιμάσω αυτό που λες και συ μπετυ να δω τι γινεται. δεν λεει να παει χαμενη κι άλλη εβδομάδα.

----------


## BettyG

Α ναι τα φρούτα που επιτρέπονται είναι 1/2 ποτήρι χυμός πορτοκάλι, 1 φλυτζ. φράουλες, και 2 ακτινίδια.
Δύο επιλογές από αυτά την ημέρα, όχι όλα μαζί.

----------


## grin

οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ, θα το δοκιμάσω. αλλιώς θα φάω τα μουστάκια μου.

----------


## BettyG

Κι εγώ το ξεκινώ από Τρίτη, να περάσει το τριήμερο. Αγχώνομαι γμτ, φεύγουν οι εβδομάδες και όχι τίποτε άλλο
είναι και επικινδυνο να κάνω βλακείες αφού απογοητεύομαι.

----------


## grin

αυτό ακριβώς που λες! θα φάω και γω δε ξέρω τι καμια ωρα απ΄τα νεύρα μου. εδώ και αρκετές μέρες μου έχει έρθει να τα βροντήξω  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Παιδια ειστε σιγουρες οτι δεν ειναι κατακρατηση? Μηπως περιμενετε περιοδο η ειστε σε ωοριξια? Τι να σας πω για τους υδατανθρακες? Δεν μπορεις να μην τρως και καθολου... Σχεδον ολα τα τροφιμα ειναι υδατανθρακες... Εγω τρωω παρα πολους καθημερινα αλλιως δεν θα ειχα τπτ να φαω...


Συμφωνω.Ειδικα αν δε συμπαθεις και το κρεας οπως εγω που ουσιαστικα μονο κοτοπουλο μαρεσει, δε γινεται να μη φας υδατανθρακες.Η πρωτη διαιτα που εκανα στη ζωη μου, δεν ηθελε να τρως υδατανθρακες και ο διαιτολογος αργοτερα μου ειπε οτι αυτο ουσιαστικα κατεστρεψε τον οργανισμο μου.Τρωτε απολα κοινως αλλα με μετρο(κλισε αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια).Και δε μπορω πλεον ολη αυτη τη μυθολογια γυρω απο τις πατατες, τα μακαρονια και το ψωμι.Με σωστο μαγειρεμα, και κανονικη ποσοτητα τιποτα δεν παχαινει.

----------


## BettyG

Κρατήσου λίγο bomako μου να δοκιμάσουμε κι αυτό και βλέπουμε. 

Αυτό μου το είχε προτείνει ένας από τους τρείς διαιτολόγους που έχω τρελλάνει (δεν έχανα!) , τον παράτησα κι έφυγα.
Τώρα που κόλλησα πάλι σκέφτομαι να το κάνω, ας το δοκιμάσουμε δε χάνουμε τίποτα να μη φάμε για λίγες μέρες αμυλα,
άλλοι κάνουν Ατκινς μήνες ολόκληρους και χάνουν σαν τρελλοί!

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Παιδια ειστε σιγουρες οτι δεν ειναι κατακρατηση? Μηπως περιμενετε περιοδο η ειστε σε ωοριξια? Τι να σας πω για τους υδατανθρακες? Δεν μπορεις να μην τρως και καθολου... Σχεδον ολα τα τροφιμα ειναι υδατανθρακες... Εγω τρωω παρα πολους καθημερινα αλλιως δεν θα ειχα τπτ να φαω...
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω.Ειδικα αν δε συμπαθεις και το κρεας οπως εγω που ουσιαστικα μονο κοτοπουλο μαρεσει, δε γινεται να μη φας υδατανθρακες.Η πρωτη διαιτα που εκανα στη ζωη μου, δεν ηθελε να τρως υδατανθρακες και ο διαιτολογος αργοτερα μου ειπε οτι αυτο ουσιαστικα κατεστρεψε τον οργανισμο μου.Τρωτε απολα κοινως αλλα με μετρο(κλισε αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια).Και δε μπορω πλεον ολη αυτη τη μυθολογια γυρω απο τις πατατες, τα μακαρονια και το ψωμι.Με σωστο μαγειρεμα, και κανονικη ποσοτητα τιποτα δεν παχαινει.


δεν λέμε να μην τρώμε καθόλου, για λίγες μέρες ώσπου να ξυπνήσει ο κοιμισμένος ο μεταβολισμός

----------


## Constance

Nαι δε διαβασα ολα τα ποστ γιατι ηταν πολλα ειδα μονο τα τελευταια.Αυτη η διατροφη η κυκλικη δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη η κακη. :Smile:

----------


## grin

δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Παιδια ειστε σιγουρες οτι δεν ειναι κατακρατηση? Μηπως περιμενετε περιοδο η ειστε σε ωοριξια? Τι να σας πω για τους υδατανθρακες? Δεν μπορεις να μην τρως και καθολου... Σχεδον ολα τα τροφιμα ειναι υδατανθρακες... Εγω τρωω παρα πολους καθημερινα αλλιως δεν θα ειχα τπτ να φαω...
> 
> 
> Συμφωνω.Ειδικα αν δε συμπαθεις και το κρεας οπως εγω που ουσιαστικα μονο κοτοπουλο μαρεσει, δε γινεται να μη φας υδατανθρακες.Η πρωτη διαιτα που εκανα στη ζωη μου, δεν ηθελε να τρως υδατανθρακες και ο διαιτολογος αργοτερα μου ειπε οτι αυτο ουσιαστικα κατεστρεψε τον οργανισμο μου.Τρωτε απολα κοινως αλλα με μετρο(κλισε αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια).Και δε μπορω πλεον ολη αυτη τη μυθολογια γυρω απο τις πατατες, τα μακαρονια και το ψωμι.Με σωστο μαγειρεμα, και κανονικη ποσοτητα τιποτα δεν παχαινει.


Δεν θα τα κόψουμε τελείως Constance μου, για λίγες ημέρες δε θα τρώμε ψωμί, ρύζι, μακαρόνια, πατάτες και τυποποιημένα δημητριακά. Θα τρώμε σαλατες και 2 φρούτα την ημέρα.

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν ξερω ρε κοριτσια. Δοκιμαστε το! Δεν εχετε τπτ να χασετε...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> δε ξέρω ρε παιδιά


Bomo τωρα τα διαβασα ολα.Κανε υπομονη και μην κατρακυλήσεις αυτο μονο μπορω να σου πω.Ειναι πολυ ασχημο το ξερω το εχω περασει....

----------


## grin

είμαι πραγματικά στο τσακ να παραγγείλω πίτσα και να αγοράσω και οικογενειακό προφιτερόλ!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> είμαι πραγματικά στο τσακ να παραγγείλω πίτσα και να αγοράσω και οικογενειακό προφιτερόλ!!!


Αν ειναι να φας κατι φαε αλλα οχι ποσοτητα.Φαε ενα γλυκακι κι ενα πιατο ωραιο φαγητο.Εχεις κοιταξει μηπως εχεις καμια ορμονικη διαταραχη ποτε;(ελπιζω πως οχι βεβαια)

----------


## BettyG

κι εγώ να φιάξω μια σοκολατόπιτα! ταψάκι,... και άντε πιάσε με μετά!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> κι εγώ να φιάξω μια σοκολατόπιτα! ταψάκι,... και άντε πιάσε με μετά!


Aχ βρε κοριτσια μου...:/

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> κι εγώ να φιάξω μια σοκολατόπιτα! ταψάκι,... και άντε πιάσε με μετά!


βαλτή είσαι ρε φιλενάδα;;;;;;;

----------


## dew

bomo σε ποια περιοχή μένεις; Είμαι ανατολικά, σε προλαβαίνω (ή για να σε σταματήσω ή για να τα φάμε μαζί);; χιχι 
Υπομονή υπομονή! Όπως λέω πάντα : θα κατέβει η ζυγαριά, στο χέρι της είναι;; Τα κολλήματα είναι όντως ενοχλητικά ΑΛΛΑ τουλάχιστον δεν είναι <ανεβάσματα> και καλύτερα να μη τα κάνουμε <ανεβάσματα> από την απογοήτευσή μας και μόνο!
Κράτα γερά <καρντάσενα>!!

----------


## Constance

Σωστη dew!Απο το ανεβασμα σιγουρα προτιμω το κολλημα.Αλλα ειναι αυτο το σπαστικο οτι κανω διαιτα ρε γμτ γιατι να μην βλεπω επιβραβευση στα ρουχα ή τη ζυγαρια μου.

----------


## grin

ανατολικά είμαι, για γκελ μπουρντά!!!

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια υπομονηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!καντε δυο-τρεις μερουλες αυτο με την πρωτεινη κ ισως βοηθησει!κ εγω εχω ενα κολληματακι αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι φταει η περιοδος μου για αυτο!

----------


## grin

αυτό θα κάνω, δεν έχω κι άλλη εναλλακτική

----------


## penelope1985

ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ! ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΕΣ ΜΟΥ!

----------


## grin

πραγματικά τώρα συνειδητοποιώ πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό που κάνουμε. υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα τα είχα παρατήσει στο πρώτο τετραήμερο..

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> πραγματικά τώρα συνειδητοποιώ πόσο σημαντικό είναι αυτό που κάνουμε. υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα τα είχα παρατήσει στο πρώτο τετραήμερο..


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ!για αυτο κρατησου φιλεναδα!

----------


## grin

λοιπόν γλυκούλια μου, το επόμενο τριήμερο θα σταματήσω τα αμυλούχα και αν δω χαίρι την τρίτη που θα ζυγιστώ φέρνω κέρασμα

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο bomo, ξεκίνα το να δούμε, έστω και 1/2 κιλό θα είναι κάτι για να συνεχίσουμε.
Από Τρίτη θα σου κανω παρέα  :Smile:

----------


## angelika_ed

-500
86,8

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο Angelica

----------


## petallouditsaa

KOΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ!!!!!!!!

συνολικη απωλεια 2 βδομαδων = -3κg 



λα λα λα λα λα λαλα ειμαι χαρουμενη

----------


## loukoumaki

καλησπερα συνοδοιποροι μου!!!! 3 μερες τωρα ανασα δεν προλαβα να παρω, και μετα απο τοοοοσο κουπι, ειμαι και +200
αλλα,
πρωτον, ειχα θεμα τουαλετας σοβαρο, αργα το μεσημερι λυθηκε ευτυχως (ελπιζω δηλαδη)
δευτερον και σημαντικοτερον, περιμενω να αδιαθετησω κι εχω ενα φοβερο φουσκωμα
τριτον, η διατροφη αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν πηγε πολυ καλα, απο πλευρας ποιοτητας, γιατι δεν ειχα χρονο να μαγειρεψω
απο ποσοτητα, ολα οκ, μπορω να πω δεν πειναω καθολου και μπορω επισης να πω οτι καταβαλλω προσπαθεια(!!!!!!!!!!!!!) να παρω ενα ικανοποιητικο αριθμο θερμιδων
αλλα παρ' ολα αυτα, η κακουργα η ζυγαρια με μισει θανασιμα!!!! γιατι ρε γαμωτο????
τικερακι δεν αλλαζω, γιατι παρασπονδια δεν εκανα, ουφ! συνεχιζω, σαν τη ντουρασελ, τι αλλο να κανω η παχυσαρκη??? :P

----------


## BettyG

Λουκουμάκι μου και βέβαια δε θα αλλάξεις το τικεράκι σου για 200 γρμ. Είμαστε κι άλλες που έχουμε κολήσει, χαλάρωσε και θα ξεκολήσουμε όλες μαζί ! :P

Και Χρόνια σου πολλά και από εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

THANKS BETTOULA MOU! POWER!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

angelica και petalouditsa μπραβο σας πετατε! :Smile: 

loukoumaki ετσι ημουν πριν μια βδομαδα, δυσκοιλιοτητα, περιοδος και νιωθω αυτο που λες οτι δεν πειναω και λεω ενταξει πρεπει να φας να συμπληρωσεις τις θερμιδες σου για σημερα.Και ειχε κολλησει και η ζυγαρια αλλα χθες η απωλεια ηταν μεγαλη.Κανε υπομονη θα ανταμοιφθεις σιγουρα!

----------


## loukoumaki

ελπιζω κονστανς μου, ελπιζω!!! ευτυχως που εχω κι εσας, μονο αυτο εχω να πω!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Kι εγω δε νομιζω να ειχα ακομα τετοιο κουραγιο για σωστη διατροφη αν δεν υπηρχε το φορουμ χωρις πλακα.

----------


## loukoumaki

συνομωτησε το συμπαν για να βρεθουμε  :Smile:

----------


## ria_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!!!!

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΕΕΕ
-1000ΓΡ
78.4

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! Μπράβο Ρία!!
-200!

----------


## penelope1985

Tα λεγα εγω Ρια! Στα ιδια σημερα 60.1

----------


## ria_ed

BATGIRL ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ....
NAIIII ΠΗΝΕΛΟΟΟΟΟΠΗ!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

ολε ρια!
χαχαχαχ αυτο το μπατ γκερλ πολυ μαρεσε, καταγραφεται για επομενο νικ  :Big Grin: 
84.0 αλλα ειμαι στην πρωτη μερα περιοδου...
ελπιζω σενα 82 αυριο ή 82.5, κατι χαμηλοτερο απο 83!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
+200 σήμερα. Από 109,2 σε 109,4.
Δεν πειράζει γιατί δεν έκανα καμία απολύτως ατασταλία. Καμιά φορά συμβαίνουν και αυτά :P

----------


## Constance

-300γρ σημερα δηλαδη 76.5 κιλα.Σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε.Χαλαλι το περπατημα που εριξα παλι χθες.Ria μπραβο, φοβερη απωλεια!Παιδια αμα ξεκολλησει ξεκολλαει για τα καλα.
 :Smile:

----------


## bubble84

καλημέρα κούκλες!!!!! άλλο ένα κιλό κάτω!!!!!!!!!!! 
64 με έδειξε σήμερα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> καλημέρα κούκλες!!!!! άλλο ένα κιλό κάτω!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 64 με έδειξε σήμερα!!!!!!!!!


bubble μπραβο κοντευεις κοριτσι μου. :Smile:

----------


## bubble84

αχ μακάρι κονστανς μου να δω το 60 τουλάχιστον! 
βέβαια απο τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> αχ μακάρι κονστανς μου να δω το 60 τουλάχιστον! 
> βέβαια απο τώρα αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα!!!!!


αυτο να μη το λες ποτε, αυθυποβαλεσαι κ κολλας, κ οχι δεν κανω πλακα  :Wink:  
πραγματικα συγχαρητηρια, αστρονομικα νουμερα ειναι αυτα για μενα...απιαστα...
δεν θυμαμαι καν πως ημουν 60 κιλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## avenger0000

Η περιοδος με εχει γραμμενη κανονικοτατα και δεν εχει ερθει ΑΚΟΜΑ,...... ετσι συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη στα 67 απο τα 65 που ημουν πριν λιγες μερες.......... ...

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κορίτσια! αντε να κατεβαίνουμε, χεχε , όχι εγώ , εσείς, εγώ περιμέεεεεενω... τι στο καλό περιμένω δεν ξέρω, τον Γκοντό ίσως?
ή τον κοντό δεν είμαι σίγουρη.... :P

----------


## karamela_ed

λοιπον επειδη χαθηκα ειχα τα εξης αποτελεσματα

18/5 -100
19/5 0
20/5 -800
21/5 -600

Σήμερα -400

----------


## Constance

karamela προχωρας ακαθεκτη βλεπω μπραβο.

----------


## angelika_ed

σημερα δεν ζυγιστηκα γιατι πηγα σε παρτυ χτες και παρολο που δεν εφαγα πολυ - ηπια αρκετα..
+ οτι περιμενω περιοδο,
επομενως θα ζυγιστω αυριο για να μην απογοητευτω!!!
σας ευχαριστω ολους..

----------


## loukoumaki

η ιδια πικρη γευση και σημερα
με τον ηλεκτρονικο γιαγκουλα να με τρομοκρατει μολις ανοιξω τα ματια μου το πρωι και την περιοδο να μου παιζει κρυφτουλι
αυτα τα δυο διαολια εχουν συμμαχησει εναντιον μου :P

----------


## granita_ed

παντως εγω ενα εχω να καταγγείλω!οι γυναικες με τοσα που τραβαμε θα επρεπε να μας εχει ανταμειψει ο Θεος να χανουμε πιο ευκολα κιλα απ τους αντρες κ οχι πιο δύσκολα!
εμεις μαγειρευουμε,πλενουμε,φρον τιζουμε τα παιδια κ το σπιτι κ τον αντρα, εμεις γενναμε (αυτο ειναι ευλογια βεβαια αλλα το εννοω απ την αποψη οτι παιρνουμε κιλα κ περναμε διαφορα εκεινη την περιοδο),εμεις εχουμε περιοδο κ ενα σωρο κατακρατησεις και για να χασουμε ενα κιλο περναμε τα πανδεινα ενω οι αντρες λιγο μπασκετακι να παιξουν κ λιγο να προσεξουν τσουπ χανουν τα κιλακια!
ουφ!αυτα,τα ειπα κ ησυχασα.οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα εγω εχω κολλησει τοσες μερες λογω της ανωμαλης περιοδου μου κ ο φιλος μου 2 μερες επαιξε μπασκετ κ ηρθε καμαρωτος καμαρωτος να μου δειξει τους κοιλιακους του λεει που ξαναφανηκαν εντονοι.ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΛΔ!αλλα τι να του πεις...ΑΝΤΡΕΣ!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> η ιδια πικρη γευση και σημερα
> με τον ηλεκτρονικο γιαγκουλα να με τρομοκρατει μολις ανοιξω τα ματια μου το πρωι και την περιοδο να μου παιζει κρυφτουλι
> αυτα τα δυο διαολια εχουν συμμαχησει εναντιον μου :P


Βρε Λουκουμάκι , χαχα έσκασα στα γέλια! ο ηλεκτρονικός γιαγκούλας! χαχαχα , μα τι να πω κι εγώ πια έχω κολλήσει και δεν ξεκολάει παιδάκι μου με τίποτα!!!

----------


## dew

loukoumaki μου και εμένα με εκνεύρισε σήμερα που με έδειξε 200γρ παραπάνω και ας μην έκανα τίποτα κακό.. Αλλά όταν κατέβηκα της είπα : Θα σου δείξω εγώ! Και όχι δεν την έκανα κομμάτια αλλά της τα κρατάω για αύριο ή μεθαύριο που θα πέσει με το ζόρι!! 
Semie δεν μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω!! Εγώ κάνω δίαιτα, ο άλλος χάνει κιλά.. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο, αυτός είναι όλη μέρα στη δουλειά στο γραφείο του κύριος και εγώ η έρμη τρέχω σαν τη τρελή να βγάλω το σκύλο, να καθαρίσω το σπίτι, να ψωνίσω, να μαγειρέψω... Ουφ

----------


## loukoumaki

dew εχεις δικιο!!! πραγματικα δεν προκειται να της περασει, ακομα κι αν επιμενει για μια αιωνιοτητα!
οσο για το οταν κανουμε διαιτα χανουν εκεινοι κιλα, ω ναι, ειναι αληθεια και ειναι σκανδαλωδες! :P
και το πιο εξοργιστικο?? τρωνε εκεινοι και παχαινουμε εμεις!!!!

----------


## BettyG

ʼσε που τους μαγειρεύουμε, σπάει η μύτη μας, και ζούμε μέσα σε πειρασμούς, αυτοί αδυνατίζουν κι εμείς παχαίνουμε.
!
'Αδικο, άδικο!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> η ιδια πικρη γευση και σημερα
> με τον ηλεκτρονικο γιαγκουλα να με τρομοκρατει μολις ανοιξω τα ματια μου το πρωι και την περιοδο να μου παιζει κρυφτουλι
> αυτα τα δυο διαολια εχουν συμμαχησει εναντιον μου :P


χαχαχα loukoumaki εισαι θεα!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!

-400!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα κι από εμένα!!!!
νυχτεριδα good job  :Wink: 

-200 σήμερα (78.2)

----------


## penelope1985

+300 σημερα οπως περιμενα. Δλδ με 3 γλυκα και λιγα ειναι...
60.4

----------


## ria_ed

:Wink:  μια χαρά είναι όντως!!!! φφφφ... με άγχωσες κι εμένα εχθές... αλλά εγω δε κάνω ποτέ το λάθος να ζυγιστώ βράδυ... ειδικά μετα απο κρεπάλη... το αποτελεσμα θα είναι παντα ενα βουλιμικό...

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε παιδι μ δεν λεω να μην παρω... Αφου ειχα βγει με στοχο να φαω γλυκο... αν και οι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι δεν βαζουν κιλα επειδη εφαγαν εναμισο γλυκο... αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη π ειδα το +1.2 τα'παιξα...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα
+400 σήμερα. Από 109,4 σε 109,8. 
Συνολικα από χθες έβαλα 600γρ. Αιτία άγνωστη.. Δεν απογοητεύομαι αλλά θυμώνω! Τουαλέτα μια χαρά πάω, η περίοδος τελείωσε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, ατασταλίες δεν έκανα. Τέλος πάντων, δεν πάει να με δείξει 120 πάλι; Εγώ σήμερα συμμαζεύομαι τελείως και το τελευταίο μου γεύμα θα είναι το αργότερο στις 16:00. 
'Ετσι για να δει η κυρα-ζυγαριά ότι μαζί μου δεν είναι να παίζει..
Αι σιχτίρ!

ΥΓ. Ένα πράγμα με καλμάρει κάπως.. το γεγονός ότι ακόμα και στα 109,8..από τη Δευτέρα έχω χάσει 700γρ.

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε παιδι μ δεν λεω να μην παρω... Αφου ειχα βγει με στοχο να φαω γλυκο... αν και οι φυσιολογικοι ανθρωποι δεν βαζουν κιλα επειδη εφαγαν εναμισο γλυκο... αλλα εκεινη την στιγμη π ειδα το +1.2 τα'παιξα...


κι εσυ οταν σταθεροποιήσεις τα κιλά που εχεις φτάσει... δε θα παίρνεις με τη πρωτη κρεπάλη... αλλά αυτο θέλει χρόνο κ το ξέρεις μωρε. Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη... υπομονή ομως... έτσι οπως το χειρίζεσαι μια χαρά θα τα σταθεροποιήσεις... και θα δεις κ το 5  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Aυριο Ρια! Αν δεν δω αυριο 59.9 θα τσαντιστω παρα πολυ. -500 γρ θελω!

----------


## litsaki28

+100 σημερα 75.500

μετα τη χτεσιμη μου μαλακια των 2 γυρων και 1 τεραστιου κομματιου σκοκολατοτουρτας ουτε στον παπα να το πω

----------


## ria_ed

:Smile:  Λογικά τοχεις... μετά από σοκ θερμιδικό αυτο ειναι πιο ευκολο.... το σοκ το προσφερες εχθες... με πολυ προσοχή σήμερα ΤΟ ΧΕΙΣ  :Wink:  
για πες κανα ποτάκι με χαμηλές θερμίδεςςςςςςςςςςςςςς plzzzzzz  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

βοντκα σκετη και λευκο κρασι...

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by litsaki28_
> +100 σημερα 75.500
> 
> μετα τη χτεσιμη μου μαλακια των 2 γυρων και 1 τεραστιου κομματιου σκοκολατοτουρτας ουτε στον παπα να το πω


χαλάλι εγω θα λεγα... πιτεςςςςςς σοκολατοτουρτααααα...
αχχχχχχχχχχχχχ  :Smile:

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> βοντκα σκετη και λευκο κρασι...


 :Wink:  λευκο κρασι !!!! αυτό ειναι!!! thanks dear...

αααα εχθές βρήκα εναν οδηγό διατροφής στο νετ και σε σκεφτομουν!!! 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/31116912/odigos-diatrofis

ριξε μια ματια  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

καλα λιτσακι λαμπαδα σημερα!

----------


## litsaki28

xe xe μαλλον με εσωσε η 1.30 ωρα ποδηλατο πενελοπε :Smile: 
αφου εκλεινα τα ματια την ωρα π ανεβαινα στην ζυγαρια και το ανοιγα λιγο λιγο να δω το αποτελεσμα
ε ρε τι τραβαμε:P

----------


## Βάσω26

καλημέρααα!!Ζυγίστηκα κι εγώ πριν κλείσω βδομάδα στη δική μου ζυγαριά και με έδειξε 88(!!!!)...αλλά δε θέλω να αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου μη το γρουσουζέψω..τη Τρίτη που θα πάω στο διαιτολόγο θα ξέρω σίγουρα, αν και εκεί ζυγίζομαι απόγευμα...

----------


## loukoumaki

-200 και κατεβηκα παλι εκει που ημουνα, δηλαδη στο 106.7 ετσι για να μη μπαινω στον κοπο να αλλαζω τικερακι..
καλημερα κοριτσια
dew μια απο τα ιδια, τα 'χω παρει στο κρανιο, αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να με ριξει κατω.
ο οργανισμος μας μαλλον αντιστεκεται, εγω εχω και προεμμηνορρυσιακο συν τοις αλλοις.
υπομονη, θα ξεκολλησει.

----------


## penelope1985

φοβερο ρια ευχαριστω... μεχρι και τις μαρκες εχει...

----------


## dew

ria αυτό τον οδηγό διατροφής, έχεις βρει τρόπο να τον κατεβάσεις σε .pdf ? 
Αν ναι να σου δώσω το email μου να μου τον στείλεις?

----------


## Constance

murcielago ria loukoumaki και Βασω μπραβο για τις απωλειες!

Ria ευχαριστουμε για το site πολυ καλο!

Σημερα στα ιδια κιλα ακριβως.Χθες βραδυ πηγα σινεμα κι εφαγα ελαχιστα ποπ κορν (μια χουφτα και ουτε) αλλα τα εφαγα αρκετα αργα.Εριξα τρελο περπατημα ολη μερα.Και λεω σημερα δε θα εχω εστω και -100γρ.Αλλα μαλλον ουτε κι εγω ειμαι φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος (penelope δικιο εχεις που εκνευριζεσαι :P).Για μια χουφτα ποπ κορν (πως λεμε για μια χουφτα δολαρια).:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε Constance. Ελεος ρε συ! Τπτ να μην φαμε δλδ. Βραδυνο μονο με γιαουρτι η φρουτα...

----------


## Constance

Σε μενα μετραει και τι ωρα εφαγα.Να χθες που εφαγα αυτο το ελαχιστο αργα αμεσως με τιμωρησε.Αφου λεω ρε Πηνελοπη, οταν αρχισουμε να τρωμε πλεον για να συντηρουμαστε που θα ειναι σιγουρα παραπανω, θα παρουμε κιλα δε γινεται!:P

----------


## ria_ed

παρακαλω καλε!!! δε κανει τιποτα  :Smile:  
το κακο είναι όντως οτι δε μπορώ να το κατεβάσω... εχετε εκτυπωτη? αν πατησει κανεις εκτυπωση λετε να βγεί?... ειναι λίγο δυσαναγνωστο ετσι γμτ!!

----------


## dew

Τα κατάφερα.. είμαι μια μαιμού τελικά χαχαχα
Λοιπόν ζητάει account από facebook για να σου κάνει ψιλοspam. Εγώ έχω και δεύτερο λογαριασμό για να ένα παιχνιδάκι που έπαιζα και έκανα register με αυτό το λογαριασμό. Μετά πάτησα εκτύπωση και το έσωσα σαν pdf. (είχα δοκιμάσει και εκτύπωση χωρίς register αλλά μου έσωσε μόνο 8 σελίδες...)
Όποιος δε θέλει να παιδεύετε ας μου στείλει με u2u το email του να του το στείλω  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

α ρε αστεριιιιι στελνω u2u !!!!!!

----------


## dew

Αχ παιδιά άκυρο με το mail. Είναι 90mb και δεν με αφήνει. Όποιος θέλει μπορούμε να προσπαθήσουμε με msn.

----------


## ria_ed

κανε με add dew

----------


## Loula83

http://www.ede.gr/pdf/pdf/EDE_short_guide.pdf
υπαρχει κι αυτό,δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακριβως ιδιο

----------


## ria_ed

cat ...ευχαριστουμε... αλλά μάλλον αυτός είναι πιο περιεκτικός...

----------


## BettyG

dew, τι λες αν το ανέβαζες σε rapidshare η megaupload κ.λ.π. ? θα ήταν ευκολότερο για όλους. Μπορείς?

----------


## Constance

Betty G ωραιο mood. :Wink:  (ασχετον!:P)

----------


## BettyG

Περίπου σαν το δικό σου Constance μου, επί το Αγγλικότερον!! χεχε

----------


## dew

Δεν έχω λογαριασμο στο rapidshare :/

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> murcielago ria loukoumaki και Βασω μπραβο για τις απωλειες!
> 
> Ria ευχαριστουμε για το site πολυ καλο!
> 
> Σημερα στα ιδια κιλα ακριβως.Χθες βραδυ πηγα σινεμα κι εφαγα ελαχιστα ποπ κορν (μια χουφτα και ουτε) αλλα τα εφαγα αρκετα αργα.Εριξα τρελο περπατημα ολη μερα.Και λεω σημερα δε θα εχω εστω και -100γρ.Αλλα μαλλον ουτε κι εγω ειμαι φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος (penelope δικιο εχεις που εκνευριζεσαι :P).Για μια χουφτα ποπ κορν (πως λεμε για μια χουφτα δολαρια).:P


Σ'ευχαριστώ Costance μου!Είναι ωραία τα άτιμα τα ποπ κορν οπότε χαλάλι.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Ωραια ηταν ναι, και νομιζω καλυτερη επιλογη απο τα nachos με sauce.

----------


## penelope1985

ναι αν και τα νατσος με σως ειναι ακομα πιο ωραια...

----------


## Constance

Ολα οσα εχει στο σινεμα ειναι πεντανοστημα.Αν και εγω χθες το μονο που λαχταρησα πραγματικα ειναι η ποικιλια απειρων ζαχαρωτων.ΟΥΑΑΑΑ!:P

----------


## Βάσω26

Το σίγουρο είναι οτι και τα 2 είναι καλύτερα από σκέτο αναψυκτικό λαιτ αλλά τι να κάνουμε δε μπορούμε να τα χουμε όλα σ'αυτή τη ζωή!

----------


## Βάσω26

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ολα οσα εχει στο σινεμα ειναι πεντανοστημα.Αν και εγω χθες το μονο που λαχταρησα πραγματικα ειναι η ποικιλια απειρων ζαχαρωτων.ΟΥΑΑΑΑ!:P


Αχ ναι κι αυτά τα ζαχαρωτά!Εγώ τρελαίνομαι γι'αυτές τις στρογγυλές μπαλίτσες με άσπρη ή μαύρη σοκολάτα...

----------


## penelope1985

ΗΑRIBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dew

Το σπίτι μας είναι γεμάτο haribo, αρκουδάκια,φιδάκια και όλα τα πλαστικά σχέδια και ευτυχώς τα μισώ!!
Από την άλλη τα ντουλάπια μας έχουν τσιπς και nachos με τυρί (ένα πακέτο 300γρ από lidl γράφει πίσω 480kcal τα 100γρ)!!!! Και αυτά με κολάζουν γαμώτο.. και δεν μπορώ να τα πετάξω γιατί κάθε βράδυ τα τρώει όταν βλέπει τηλεόραση.
Πάντως το εγκεφαλικό το έπαθα όταν είδα ότι είναι περίπου 1500 θερμίδες το σακούλι... πόοοοοσα είχα καταναλώσει έτσι απλά..

----------


## Constance

Αυτα τα haribo κι εμενα δε μου αρεσουν.Προτιμω σοκολατενια τυπου smarties, η με δημητριακα.Τα νατσος ειναι καταστροφη ρε δε το συζηταμε.:P

----------


## penelope1985

τα νατσος καταστροφη, το τσενταρ που τους ριχνουν πανω χειροτερη καταστροφη...

----------


## BettyG

Κορίτσια το κατεβάσατε ή να σας το ανεβάσω εγώ στο rapidshare? Βασικά το θέλετε?

----------


## BettyG

Καλά πέστε μου αν το θέλετε και το ανεβάζω, εγώ πάντως το κατέβασα και το έχω.

----------


## dew

Αν μπορείς βάλε το Link για τη ria και τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια που μπορεί να το θέλουν.. Στην penelope και τη constance πρόλαβα και το έδωσα.. αλλα το ιντερνετ έπεσε όταν το έστελνα στη ria :/

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 79 .100 (για δεύτερη μέρα)


http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...id=2153&page=1
μπετυ ασχετο, επειδη το πετυχα τυχαια δες το κι εσυ,,,
τον Μαρτη ησουν 10 κιλα πανω, γιορτασε κ συνεχισε ετσι!  :Smile: ))

----------


## christina2311

68 σήμερα. Επόμενος στόχος το 65.
Και εξακολουθώ να ψάχνω την μαγική συνταγή για απώλεια 5 κιλών σε μια μέρα...Σε 4-5 ημέρες θα ήμουν έτιμη για παραλία.
Όποια την γνωρίζει παρακαλώ να την μοιραστεί μαζί μας.

----------


## penelope1985

xristina τι υψος εχεις? δν ειναι λιγα τα κιλα στοχος?

----------


## angelika_ed

+500 απογοητευτηκα!!!
ελπιζω οτι ειναι κατακρατηση λογω καθυστερησης της περιοδου και οχι το φαγοποτι στο παρτυ...
νομιζω οτι με περνει απο κατω...
help!!!

----------


## penelope1985

angelica εγω μαλον στο φαγοποτι στο παρτυ θα τα'ριχνα

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> angelica εγω μαλον στο φαγοποτι στο παρτυ θα τα'ριχνα


αν περιμενει περιοδο πηνελοπη μου σιγουρα εχει κατακρατηση

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 79 .100 (για δεύτερη μέρα)
> 
> 
> ...


Τι γλυκό badgirl, σ' ευχαριστώ κούκλα μου  :Smile: 
Σου εύχομαι γρήγορα κι εσύ να είσαι στα ίδια και λιγοτερα!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Αν μπορείς βάλε το Link για τη ria και τα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια που μπορεί να το θέλουν.. Στην penelope και τη constance πρόλαβα και το έδωσα.. αλλα το ιντερνετ έπεσε όταν το έστελνα στη ria :/


Κορίτσια, εδώ είναι ο οδηγός διατροφής όποια τον θέλει
είναι σε pdf και είναι πολύ αναλυτικός

http://rapidshare.com/files/390804099/pdftrof.rar

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο που εκανες τον κοπο Betty και το ανεβασες γιατι κι εγω που μου το εστειλε η Dew δεν ειχα account στο rapidshare. :Smile:

----------


## angelika_ed

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> angelica εγω μαλον στο φαγοποτι στο παρτυ θα τα'ριχνα
> 
> 
> αν περιμενει περιοδο πηνελοπη μου σιγουρα εχει κατακρατηση


αυριο θα δουμε... ελπιζω να μου ερθει περιοδος...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Μπραβο που εκανες τον κοπο Betty και το ανεβασες γιατι κι εγω που μου το εστειλε η Dew δεν ειχα account στο rapidshare.


τίποτα Constance μου  :Smile:

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα έβριβοδι!
+300: παλιοτυρόπιτα!  :Smile:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Big Grin: 
Επιτέλους Επιτέλους!! -500 σήμερα! Από 109,8 σε 109,3.
Μπορεί να μην έφυγαν όλα, αλλά έφυγαν τα περισσότερα. 
Δυναμική αρχή και αυτή την εβδομάδα!

----------


## penelope1985

Eπιτελους!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-500
59.9

----------


## tidekpe

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ....πολύ χαίρομαι που καταφέρνεις το στόχο σου...μα πάρα πολύ, σαν να τα χάνω εγώ....

----------


## penelope1985

Σ'ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωω!

----------


## dew

Μπράβο Πηνελόπη!!!! 
5άρι!!!
Έφτασες στο στόχο σου.. τα 2 κιλάκια δεν είναι τίποτα πλέον!

----------


## penelope1985

Ευχαριστω dew!

----------


## ria_ed

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!
κορίτσια, dew, penelope συγχαρητηρία για τις απώλειες
PENELOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5?????????? BRAVO!!!!! τα γλυκάκια κάνανε δουλεια που σου λεωωωωωω  :Wink:  αντε και στα δικά μας!!!!  :Big Grin: 
αφιερωμένο αυτο!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97nfG...eature=related
 :Smile: 

εγω εχθές βγήκα... ηπια 2 jin tonic (αναθεμα αν ξέρω πως γράφεται χιχι)
αλλά ευτυχώς δε με τιμώρησε ο Θεός  :Smile: 
-700gr (77.5)

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ρια, πηνελοπη, ντιου!!! μπραβο ρε κοριτσια τα καταφερατε αλλη μια φορα!
Τιντεκπε παμε κ μεις καλο μου να χασουμε τιποτε,
ελα παρεουλα!

82.4 σημερα, κανω το σταυρο μου που επανερχομαι κ θα προσπαθησω καλυτερα

----------


## Constance

Penelope μπραβο κοριτσι μου τα καταφερες!Πρεπει να ειναι τελειο συναισθημα το 5αρακι. :Big Grin: 

Σημερα -200 κατω, στα 76,3! :Smile:

----------


## dew

Μπράβο σε όλες μας, είτε χάσαμε είτε όχι! Μπράβο που είμαστε εδώ ακόμη μια Δευτέρα και προσπαθούμε! Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι όλες μας αργά ή γρήγορα θα φτάσουμε τους στόχους μας! Νυχτεριδούλα μη στεναχωρηθείς για τα 300! Τώρα ξέρεις τι έφταιξε και θα το αλλάξεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο ρια, πηνελοπη, ντιου!!! μπραβο ρε κοριτσια τα καταφερατε αλλη μια φορα!
> Τιντεκπε παμε κ μεις καλο μου να χασουμε τιποτε,
> ελα παρεουλα!
> 
> 82.4 σημερα, κανω το σταυρο μου που επανερχομαι κ θα προσπαθησω καλυτερα


πολύ χαίρομαι που επανήλθες...
μας ελλειψες!  :Smile: 
καλή συνέχεια στη προσπάθεια!!
ακόμη κι αν φτάσεις το στόχο σου,,, μη μας αφησεις !!!! 
σε θέλουμε για παρέα !!!!  :Wink:  :*

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Μπράβο σε όλες μας, είτε χάσαμε είτε όχι! Μπράβο που είμαστε εδώ ακόμη μια Δευτέρα και προσπαθούμε! Αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι όλες μας αργά ή γρήγορα θα φτάσουμε τους στόχους μας! Νυχτεριδούλα μη στεναχωρηθείς για τα 300! Τώρα ξέρεις τι έφταιξε και θα το αλλάξεις


+1000

----------


## litsaki28

-300
75200

συμπληρωσα 4 εβδομαδες διατροφης με χασιμο βαρους 4.200
ξεκινησα 79
νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα :Smile:

----------


## litsaki28

> _Originally posted by litsaki28_
> -300
> 75200
> 
> συμπληρωσα 4 εβδομαδες διατροφης με χασιμο βαρους 4.200
> ξεκινησα 79
> νομιζω οτι ειναι καλα


λαθος 3.800 εχασα

----------


## ria_ed

litsaki souper ειναι!!!!!
νομιζω ιδανική η απώλεια που είχες... οσο κι αν θέλουμε να χάσουμε τα κιλά σε μία μέρα... αυτο έχει επιπτωσεις για το μυικό μας ιστο... με εμφανέστερο αποτέλεσμα τη χαλάρωση. Αργά και σταθερά είναι καλύτερα πιστεύω... ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## litsaki28

να σαι καλα ρια μου,καλη συνεχεια και στη δικη σου προσπαθεια,καλες αντοχες να χουμε :Smile:

----------


## pennou

τι κανετε κουκλιτσες μου???
τα πατε υπεροχα...εγω ξεκινησα απο προχθες στα 72,900 χθες επεσα στα 72,600 και σημερα 72,400....αμφιβαλλω αν θα δω το 6 μπροστα μεχρι την αλλη δευτερα....

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο λιτσακι, καλη δυναμη πενου μια χαρα!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο λιτσακι, καλη δυναμη πενου μια χαρα!


ευχαριστω bad μου...δεν μου λες γλυκια μου...εισαι εγκυουλα?

----------


## loukoumaki

επιτελους ξεκολλησε.και εις αλλα με υγεια!
-400

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο πηνελοπη κ σε ολα τα κοριτσακια μου!!!!!!!τι πιο καλο να αρχιζει θετικα η βδομαδα!!!!!

----------


## angelika_ed

μπραβο PENELOPE!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

σας ευχαριστω ολες. σεμι πως πας?

----------


## granita_ed

καλα δε ζυγιζομαι ακομα!αυριο το πρωι θα το τολμησω!μονο κ δεν εχω χασει!χαχαχαχαχα παντως νοιωθω καλα,ξεφουσκωτη παρα τα 62 κιλα μου,νοιωθω ελαφρυτερη.θα δειξει!

----------


## penelope1985

οποτε μια χαρα!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι βασικα ελπιζω να χω χασει μισο κιλακι!οπου να ναι ξεαδιαθετω κ πιστεω μεσα σε μια βδομαδα το χω να μαι εναμιση κιλακι μειον!

----------


## penelope1985

τελεια! καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο στα κορίτσια που έχασαν! Εγώ ε δε χρειάζεται να το συζητώ, τα ίδια και σήμερα!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki ξεκολλησε!Ανασταση ρε παιδι, μπραβο.
Semie περιμενουμε τα ευχαριστα αμα ζυγιστεις, χιχιχι.

----------


## loukoumaki

κονστανς μου! ευχαριστω!! επειδη αδιαθετησα μαλλον  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Aντε θα το δεις και το 9.Αυτη η περιοδος ειναι κολλημα ρε συ δεν πρεπει να φρικαρουμε τελικα.

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο λουκουμακι συντομα 9 ευχομαι κ ας ειναι 99! μολις δεις διψηφιο θα νιωσεις ανακουφιση!
σεμι ολα γινονται ειδες! ειδικα με την περιοδο...
Πενου οχι αλλα ειναι καλο κινητρο για να αδυνατισω κι αλλο  :Big Grin: 
Κονστανς χρονια πολλα! ειπε η σεμι εχεις γενεθλιαααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα
ΠΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΤΑΝς ΜΑς
Μπετυ ειδες που σου εδειξα οτι ησουν το μαρτη 10 κιλα πανω>?
ψαξε δες καπου στην πρωτη σελιδα εδω, θα παθεις πλακα! κ θα ανεβεις πολυ πολυ!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι ναι!ανυπομονω να ζυγιστω αυριο!ελπιζω να με δειξει πιο κατω!

ναι το κοριτσακι μας ( Constance) εχει γεννεθλια!το εγραψα στο "ημερολογιο μου"..χρονια πολλά!!!

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο λουκουμακι συντομα 9 ευχομαι κ ας ειναι 99! μολις δεις διψηφιο θα νιωσεις ανακουφιση!
> σεμι ολα γινονται ειδες! ειδικα με την περιοδο...
> Πενου οχι αλλα ειναι καλο κινητρο για να αδυνατισω κι αλλο 
> Κονστανς χρονια πολλα! ειπε η σεμι εχεις γενεθλιαααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα
> ΠΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΤΑΝς ΜΑς
> Μπετυ ειδες που σου εδειξα οτι ησουν το μαρτη 10 κιλα πανω>?
> ψαξε δες καπου στην πρωτη σελιδα εδω, θα παθεις πλακα! κ θα ανεβεις πολυ πολυ!



ναι bad μου σε καταλαβαινω γιατι και εγω το ιδιο κινητρο εχω... λεω ας τα χασω οσο προλαβαινω γιατι μετα θα παρω και αλλα και αντε να μαζευτω....

----------


## badgirl11

αυτο ακριβως Πενου!
με φοβαμαι πολυ στο θεμα εγγυμοσυνη πως θα αντιδρασω σχετικα με το φαγητο...
βεβαια παιζει κ να ειμαι στυλακι απο φοβο μη παρω κιλα κ γινω οπως πριν, κ απο θεμα υγιεας του μωρου...
αλλα ας εχω περιθωριο για 15 κιλα για καλο κ για κακο...
χωρις να ξεπερασω τα 90 που ηταν ο εφιαλτης μου...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο λουκουμακι συντομα 9 ευχομαι κ ας ειναι 99! μολις δεις διψηφιο θα νιωσεις ανακουφιση!
> σεμι ολα γινονται ειδες! ειδικα με την περιοδο...
> Πενου οχι αλλα ειναι καλο κινητρο για να αδυνατισω κι αλλο 
> Κονστανς χρονια πολλα! ειπε η σεμι εχεις γενεθλιαααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααα
> ΠΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΝΣΤΑΝς ΜΑς
> Μπετυ ειδες που σου εδειξα οτι ησουν το μαρτη 10 κιλα πανω>?
> ψαξε δες καπου στην πρωτη σελιδα εδω, θα παθεις πλακα! κ θα ανεβεις πολυ πολυ!


Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ να εισαι καλα badgirl!χιχιχι εχω γενεθλια και νομιζω το καλυτερο που εχω να κανω ειναι να σβησω ψηφιακα κερακια σε virtual τουρτα εδω στο φορουμ.Ειναι διαιτης.lol

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχα μακαρι ναταν κ βιρτουαλ οσα εφαγα δηθεν λογω επετειου σημερα...
νομιζω οτι ακομα κ ξυπνια να μεινω ισως να μην χωνεψω...  :Big Grin: 
παντως μπορεις να φας ο,τι θελησεις, αν δε σου κανει κλικ αστο,
παντως να ξερεις οτι πλεον μπορεις.
ξερω σε τι φαση εισαι...ειναι ωραια η φαση "νιωθω βραχος δε με νικαει τιποτα"
σου ευχομαι να μεινεις σε αυτη γιαπαντα, κ οχι μονο στον τομεα διαιτα!

----------


## Constance

Ειμαι οντως σε αυτη τη φαση.Αλλα ξερεις τι εχω διαβασει?Καθε εξαρτημενος περναει απο μια φαση που λεγεται pink cloud που νομιζει οτι εχει βρει το κλειδι και εχει τελειωσει με την εξαρτηση του.Αφου βλεπω γλυκα και δεν νιωθω τα σαλια να τρεχουν και αδιαφορω κιολας.Περναω σιγουρα pink cloud, να με δω σε βαθος χρονου τι θα κανω.:P
Ασε και μαυτες τις επετειους γενεθλια, γιορτες, χριστουγεννα πρωτοχρονιες κλπ ε δεν εχει μεινει και μερα που να μην "πρεπει" να φαμε παραπανω.Πρεπει να καταργηθουν.:P

----------


## Loula83

σου ευχομαι το πινκ κλαουντ να κρατησει για παντα :P

----------


## Constance

Μακαριιιιι!:P

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ειμαι οντως σε αυτη τη φαση.Αλλα ξερεις τι εχω διαβασει?Καθε εξαρτημενος περναει απο μια φαση που λεγεται pink cloud που νομιζει οτι εχει βρει το κλειδι και εχει τελειωσει με την εξαρτηση του.


xaxaxaxa που το διαβασες μπας κ λεει πως θα ξαναμπω σαυτη την φαση κ θα μεινω για παντααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????
οχι τιποτε αλλο οσο εισαι μεσα σε συννεφο δε σε εμπιστευομαι δεσποινις χαχαχαχαχα 
θελω να το διαβασω η ιδια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> xaxaxaxa που το διαβασες μπας κ λεει πως θα ξαναμπω σαυτη την φαση κ θα μεινω για παντααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααα???????????????????????????????? ???????????????????
> οχι τιποτε αλλο οσο εισαι μεσα σε συννεφο δε σε εμπιστευομαι δεσποινις χαχαχαχαχα 
> θελω να το διαβασω η ιδια!


Σε περιοδικο παλια το ειχα διαβασει που μιλαγε ομως για καταχρησεις τυπου ποτο/τσιγαρο και τετοια.Αλλα πιστευω οτι και η ζαχαρη ειναι εξαρτησαρα.:P Δεν ελεγε πως να μεινεις για παντα εκει.Βασικα ελεγε οτι ειναι πρακτικως αδυνατο να μεινεις στο pink cloud για παντα.Καποια στιγμη θα υπαρξει παλι ο κινδυνος της κατρακυλας κι εκει πρεπει να προσεξεις.χαχαχα ελα ντε!

----------


## badgirl11

ναι οντως αυτο μου τοπε ο διαιτολογος για τα κιλα που ειμαι τωρα
(ειναι τα κιλα αμεσως μετα αυτο το συννεφο...)
επισης αυτο με το τσιγαρο ισχυει...
το προβλημα δεν ειναι να το κοψεις αλλα να προστατευτεις απο το να το ξαναρχισεις...
ασε εχω κ αυτο μεσα σταλλα...πως να μην καπνισω...κ να πω οτι θελω δε θελω...απλα ειναι η δυναμη της κωλοσυνηθειας.

Κ σχετικα με τη ζαχαρη, θα περασεις φαση που θα τρως κ θα σου φαινεται χαλια καθετι γλυκο...
δυστηχως δεν κραταει για πολυ αυτο,
(στο χερι σου ειναι να το κρατησεις βεβαια)
μετα ειναι το σταδιο "μπορω να τρωω ενα γλυκο που κ που"
μετα ειναι το σταδιο "μπορω να ΜΗΝ τρωω ενα γλυκο που κ που "  :Big Grin: 
κ σου μιλαει φαν του αλμυρου...σκεψου!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες!
σημερα στα 81.. αλλα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι, ξερω πως ειναι λογω των ημερων...!

----------


## grin

καλημέρα σε όλα τα κουκλάκια εδώ μέσα. χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ με τις απώλειές σας σα να είναι δικές μου και βάλε...αχ αυτό το συναίσθημα! αύριο έχω ζύγισμα μετά από τετραήμερο πρωτεινών. αυτό που μου είπε η μπετυ, όχι άμυλα και από φρούτα πορτοκάλια ακτινίδια και φράουλες. χωρίς να έχω ζυγιστεί πάντως, απ'όσο βλέπω το ρουχαλάκι μου, σαν να ξεφούσκωσα βρε παιδιά λίγο..πώς γίνεται να βλέπω διαφορά σε τρεις μέρες;; περίεργα πράγματα, ή εμένα κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου (σε συνεργασία με τα ρούχα μου) ή όντως έχω ξεφουσκώσει.αύριο θα σας πω τα νέα μου! και δεν μου λέτε σύντροφοι, τώρα πώς επανέρχομαι στα άμυλα; σιγά σιγά πρέπει ή δεν πειράζει να φάω κανονικά τις 3-4 μεριδούλες που αντιστοιχούν στην ημέρα; περιμένω τα φώτα σας..

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, happy biiiiiiiiiiiiiirthday Constaaaaance!!! Χρόνια πολλά καλή μου, να σε χαίρονται όολοι όσοι σ'αγαπάνε και να είσαι πάντα ευτυχισμένη!! Ααα και να χαρούμε και τα 2 τελευταία χρόνια των 20's μας έτσι;; Μέχρι και τη τελευταία μέρα!!
Λοιπόν τα σημερινά μου.. -500γρ, η ζυγαριά έχει ανοίξει άσχημο παιχνίδι και δεν την εμπιστεύομαι..οπότε δεν το παίρνω της μετρητής, θα περιμένω. Από 109,3 σε 108,8..
Για να δούμε αύριο..

----------


## sanelaki

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!και πραγματι ειναι μια τελεια μερα...μετα απο ενα μηνα απογοητευσης και κολληματος ειδα το πολυποθητο 6αρακι!!!69.5 βεβαια αλλα... 60 + ποτε ξανα δεν 8ελω να δω το 7 μπροστα..ποτε ποτε ποτε!!!πηνελοπη και ολεςοι υπολλοιπες...σσυγχαρητηρια. ..βλεπω εχετε μπει σε μια σειρα και οι απωλιες αυξανονται!!!πηνελοπη εισαι το ειδαλμα μου....ιδια κιλα πανω κατω ε???αντε να φτασω να πω και τα δικα σου νεα!!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
Constance, ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!! ΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΣΤΗΣΕΙΣ!! Και να τα βλέπεις όλα ροζ! Ροζ πουλάκια, ροζ καρδούλες κτλ, ξέρεις εσύ!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου!
σημερα ζυγιστηκα με τολμη ευτυχως ειμαι 61.8!!!!!!!!εχω συγκλονιστει,τι χαρα ειναι αυτη!!χιχιχιχιχιχιχι

----------


## murcielago

-400 για μένα σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## dew

Μπράβο semie!! Σε βλέπω με 5αράκι πολύ σύντομα και χαίρομαι πολύ πολύ πολύ!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Μπράβο semie!! Σε βλέπω με 5αράκι πολύ σύντομα και χαίρομαι πολύ πολύ πολύ!!!


αχ μακαρι!!!!!!βασικα θα ηρεμησω οταν δω 57-58 θα ειμαι πολύ κοντα σ αυτο που θελω.σ ευχαριστω πολύ παντως!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!!!και πραγματι ειναι μια τελεια μερα...μετα απο ενα μηνα απογοητευσης και κολληματος ειδα το πολυποθητο 6αρακι!!!69.5 βεβαια αλλα... 60 + ποτε ξανα δεν 8ελω να δω το 7 μπροστα..ποτε ποτε ποτε!!!πηνελοπη και ολεςοι υπολλοιπες...σσυγχαρητηρια. ..βλεπω εχετε μπει σε μια σειρα και οι απωλιες αυξανονται!!!πηνελοπη εισαι το ειδαλμα μου....ιδια κιλα πανω κατω ε???αντε να φτασω να πω και τα δικα σου νεα!!


αμαν ρε σανελ δεν ειμαι εγω το ινδαλμα σου?
καλααααααααααααααααααα καλααααααααα χαχαχαχχαχα
μπραβο ρε κοριτσαρα μπραβο!
ποτε να μη το ξαναδεις ποτε! φτου κακα μακρυα!
ετσι μου εδωσες δυναμη κ θα κανω το ιδιο για το 7! αμην

----------


## badgirl11

σεμι μπραβο κ απο εδω! πως καταφερνουμε κ τα συζηταμε σε ολα τα τοπικ ολα δεν ξερω  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο σε όλα τα κοριτσάκια που έχασαν, αντε να πέφτουμε μπας και με πάρει κι εμένα η μπόρα γιατί δεν αντέχεται πια!

Badgirl, το ξέρω και σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το θύμισες, αλλά ρε γμτ δεν την έχω χαλάσει ούτε μια μέρα, ούτε μια φορά, μια μικρή ατασθαλία! τίποτα! και η αθλια να κολάει εβδομάδες ολόκληρες! αν κουνιόταν έστω 100 γρμ. θα χαλάρωνα κι εγώ.!

----------


## Loula83

συγχαρητηρια σε όσες προσπαθουν, και  :Wink:  σε όσες εριξαν τον δεικτη της ζυγαριάς!

----------


## Constance

Kοριτσια ευχαριστω για τις ευχες!Να ειστε ολες καλα!
Μπραβο για τις απωλειες.Εγω σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> καλημέρα σε όλα τα κουκλάκια εδώ μέσα. χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ με τις απώλειές σας σα να είναι δικές μου και βάλε...αχ αυτό το συναίσθημα! αύριο έχω ζύγισμα μετά από τετραήμερο πρωτεινών. αυτό που μου είπε η μπετυ, όχι άμυλα και από φρούτα πορτοκάλια ακτινίδια και φράουλες. χωρίς να έχω ζυγιστεί πάντως, απ'όσο βλέπω το ρουχαλάκι μου, σαν να ξεφούσκωσα βρε παιδιά λίγο..πώς γίνεται να βλέπω διαφορά σε τρεις μέρες;; περίεργα πράγματα, ή εμένα κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου (σε συνεργασία με τα ρούχα μου) ή όντως έχω ξεφουσκώσει.αύριο θα σας πω τα νέα μου! και δεν μου λέτε σύντροφοι, τώρα πώς επανέρχομαι στα άμυλα; σιγά σιγά πρέπει ή δεν πειράζει να φάω κανονικά τις 3-4 μεριδούλες που αντιστοιχούν στην ημέρα; περιμένω τα φώτα σας..


Μπράβο bomako μου, πολύ χαίρομαι, σήμερα άρχισα κι εγώ το ίδιο μηπως και ξεκολήσω.
Λοιπόν τώρα θα προσθέτεις μια μερίδα άμυλο κάθε 3 ημέρες για να σταθεροποιείς καθε βήμα σου, ώσπου να το κάνεις το πολύ 3 μερίδες την ημέρα.

Αν αργότερα ξανακολήσεις, φτου κι από την αρχή...
ʼντε καλή επιτυχία με το ζύγισμα αύριο!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Μπράβο σε όλα τα κοριτσάκια που έχασαν, αντε να πέφτουμε μπας και με πάρει κι εμένα η μπόρα γιατί δεν αντέχεται πια!
> 
> Badgirl, το ξέρω και σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το θύμισες, αλλά ρε γμτ δεν την έχω χαλάσει ούτε μια μέρα, ούτε μια φορά, μια μικρή ατασθαλία! τίποτα! και η αθλια να κολάει εβδομάδες ολόκληρες! αν κουνιόταν έστω 100 γρμ. θα χαλάρωνα κι εγώ.!


το αποτελεσμα μετραει,
απλα δεν δειχνει κατευθειαν σεσενα κ δεν πρεπει να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα.
αλλωστε κανεις δε πρεπει να ζυγιζεται καθε μερα, ασε τι κανουμε  :Big Grin: 

Mpety ti programma εκανες αληθεια? να παρουμε καμια ιδεα νεα αχρειαστη ναναι χαχαχαχ

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια! 
-600 γρ 
59.3
Δεν ξερω πως εγινε αλλα αυριο ουτως η αλλως θα ειμαι +1.
Χρονια πολλα Τανια! Σεμι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Μπράβο σε όλα τα κοριτσάκια που έχασαν, αντε να πέφτουμε μπας και με πάρει κι εμένα η μπόρα γιατί δεν αντέχεται πια!
> 
> Badgirl, το ξέρω και σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου το θύμισες, αλλά ρε γμτ δεν την έχω χαλάσει ούτε μια μέρα, ούτε μια φορά, μια μικρή ατασθαλία! τίποτα! και η αθλια να κολάει εβδομάδες ολόκληρες! αν κουνιόταν έστω 100 γρμ. θα χαλάρωνα κι εγώ.!
> ...


χα χα μια με απ'όλα! ξεκίνησα από διαιτολόγο, μετά από δεύτερο, μετά από τρίτο, μετά έκανα από γυμναστή , μετά κυκλική, και τώρα μόνη μου με θερμίδες. Όλα τάχει ο μπαξές!

----------


## grin

[quote]_Originally posted by BettyG_



> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> .
> Λοιπόν τώρα θα προσθέτεις μια μερίδα άμυλο κάθε 3 ημέρες για να σταθεροποιείς καθε βήμα σου, ώσπου να το κάνεις το πολύ 3 μερίδες την ημέρα.
> 
> Αν αργότερα ξανακολήσεις, φτου κι από την αρχή...
> ʼντε καλή επιτυχία με το ζύγισμα αύριο!!


δηλαδή σήμερα και για άλλες 2 μέρες θα τρώω μία μερίδα τη μέρα. την τέταρτη, πέμπτη και έκτη μέρα 2 μερίδες κοκ, έτσι;; αυτό μου φαίνεται το λογικό...

ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως! και δεν μου λες κορίτσι εσύ που ξέρεις τα πολλά περί κολλήματος κι ο νους σου κατεβάζει.. αυτά που θα χάνω αυτές τις μέρες θα είναι λίπος, ε;;

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τελικα αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη διαιτα, η εναλλαγη υγειων προγραμματων παντα.
ο οργανισμος πρεπει να βρισκεται μπροστα σε αλλαγες, να μη συνηθιζει...
γιαυτο θαρχισω σημερα μια διαφορετικη διαιτα με το διαιτολογο μου, αφου δε κανω τις αλλες μη παει κ κανω αυτη  :Big Grin: 

82.8 k arxizw
νεο ζυγισμα σε 7 ημερες ακριβως κ αφου γυρισω απο το ταξιδι που ερχεται δυστηχως αλλα τι να κανουμε!

----------


## grin

Α Μπέτυ και κάτι άλλο, φρούτα να αρχίζω να τρώω απ'ολα; βαρέθηκα πορτοκάλια και ακτινίδια συνέχεια..

----------


## BettyG

Ναι bomo μου μπορείς να τρώς από όλα τα φρούτα, με το μαλακό όμως. Φυσικά ότι χάνεις είναι λίπος. Όπως γίνεται και στην κυκλική, πρώτα καίγεται το γλυκογόνο και μετά αρχίζει να καίγεται το λίπος. 

badgirl, καλή επιτυχία, ελα θα τα καταφέρεις!

Κι εγώ ξεκίνησα σήμερα , κόβω τα άμυλα για λίγες μέρες, να δούμε...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα κοριτσια! 
> -600 γρ 
> 59.3
> Δεν ξερω πως εγινε αλλα αυριο ουτως η αλλως θα ειμαι +1.
> Χρονια πολλα Τανια! Σεμι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΣΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ!


Ελα ρε Πηνελόπη μου που θα είσαι + 1 κιλό! πλασματικό θα είναι από κατακράτηση, εκτός αν σκοπεύεις να φάς 10000 περίπου θερμίδες , και πάλι δε θα προλάβει μέχρι το πρωί να έχει μεταβολιστεί. Χαλάρωσε βρε...

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Ναι bomo μου μπορείς να τρώς από όλα τα φορύτα, με το μαλακό όμως. Φυσικά ότι χάνεις είναι λίπος. Όπως γίνεται και στην κυκλική, πρώτα καίγεται το γλυκογόνο και μετά αρχίζει να καίγεται το λίπος. 
> 
> badgirl, καλή επιτυχία, ελα θα τα καταφέρεις!
> 
> Κι εγώ ξεκίνησα σήμερα , κόβω τα άμυλα για λίγες μέρες, να δούμε...


ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσω επιτέλους. βασικά έχω την υποψία ότι με κόλλησαν οι βλακείες που έκανα και άλλαζα κάθε 4 μέρες και άλλη δίαιτα...2 φορές αποπειράθηκα να κάνω κυκλική (αλλά την κράτησα τριήμερο..) και άλλα τέτοια χαζά.

----------


## BettyG

Μακάρι bomako κι εγώ αυτό ελπίζω, να κουνηθεί λίγο... έστω 1/2 κιλό

----------


## nina76

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Constance! Ό,τι επιθυμείς, να τα εκατοστήσεις!! 

Σεμί μπράβο!! Μπράβο και σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες κοπελιές! Προσωπικά δε ζυγίστηκα γιατί πάλι ξέφυγα χτες το βράδυ, πιστεύω έχω ξεπεράσει το τικεράκι από την αντίθετη πλευρά...... 

βομο καλα αποτελέσματα καλή μου!

----------


## grin

πάντως να πω την αλήθεια, απορώ πώς αντέχει ο κόσμος να κάνει την άτκινς για καιρό..χωρίς όσπρια και μαύρο ψωμάκι εμένα έχει αρχίσει να μου την δίνει ήδη στις 4 μέρες..

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα! συγχαρητηρια για τις απωλειες κοριτσαρες!
υπομονη σε οσους εχουν ποταπες ζυγαριες! :P
κι εγω σταθερη σημερα (για να μην ξεχνιομαστε) αλλα κανω υπομονη
δευτερη μερα περιοδου ειναι αυτη, μην περιμενω και θαυματα!

----------


## BettyG

Λουκουμάκι δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο σε νιώθω, αν δείς καμιά ιπτάμενη ζυγαριά να ξέρεις οτι είναι η δική μου!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

χαχαχα μπετυ! μια αλλη παλι, φρικτα παραμορφωμενη ζυγαρια, θα ειναι η δικη μου!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Betty σε παω και στοιχημα... Θα φαω φαι απ'εξω βραδυ... το οποιο δεν θα καει εκ των πραγματων... +1 ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ. Γιωργο Αλκαιο τι κάνω για σένα!

----------


## litsaki28

-200

75 ολοστρογκυλα

----------


## loukoumaki

[Γιωργο Αλκαιο τι κάνω για σένα![/quote]

ακουσα σημερα στα κουτσομπολιστικα οτι ο αλκαιος εχασε 45 κιλα!

----------


## penelope1985

οχι 45 ρε παιδια 25! ελεος δεν ηταν και τοφαλος το παληκαρι...

----------


## Constance

Πω πω ναι εχει Αλκαιο αποψε.Παιδια οντως αδυνατησε πολυ αλλα ναι οχι και 45. :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

κι εγω παραξενευτηκα γμτ, !!! καλα, μιλαμε για πολυ αξιοπιστη πηγη χαχαχα

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Betty σε παω και στοιχημα... Θα φαω φαι απ'εξω βραδυ... το οποιο δεν θα καει εκ των πραγματων... +1 ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ. Γιωργο Αλκαιο τι κάνω για σένα!


Βρε Πηνελοπάκι μου αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πώ, οτι θα είναι πλασματικό ότι και να δείξει η ζυγαριά, την άλλη μέρα θα επανέλθεις δε θα σου κατσικωθεί το κιλό

----------


## penelope1985

Ποιος το ειπε? Η Σουλιώτη απο το Star?

----------


## loukoumaki

ναι στο σταρ το ειπανε, τι περιμενες...

----------


## penelope1985

E καλα! Η Σουλιώτη φετος βριζει την γερμανιδα. Αρα η Γερμανια θα βγει...

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Betty σε παω και στοιχημα... Θα φαω φαι απ'εξω βραδυ... το οποιο δεν θα καει εκ των πραγματων... +1 ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ. Γιωργο Αλκαιο τι κάνω για σένα!
> 
> 
> Βρε Πηνελοπάκι μου αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πώ, οτι θα είναι πλασματικό ότι και να δείξει η ζυγαριά, την άλλη μέρα θα επανέλθεις δε θα σου κατσικωθεί το κιλό


αυτό το χω προσέξει και γω ότι συμβαίνει.. ποιός είναι ο μηχανισμός που το προκαλεί; γιατί μας δείχνει ένα και δυο κιλά πάνω και σε 2 μέρες φεύγουν πάλι;

----------


## penelope1985

Μαλον γιατι το στομαχι εχει συνηθισει σε λιγη τροφη... και ξεφνικα το σοκαρεις με πολυ φαι...

----------


## badgirl11

εχει δικιο η Μπετυ,
αν εδραιωνοταν 1 κιλο καθε φορα που φαινεται στη ζυγαρια επειδη εφαγα τον αμπακο,
τοτε 3 μηνες τωρα θα ειχα παρει κ τα 20 κιλα πισω...

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα! 
Σημερα 81,2 μετα απο ενα τριημερο στο Πηλιο... οποτε δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι με τιποτα, σε 2 μερες θα επανελθω ελπιζω!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατι για να ολοκληρωθεί εντελώς ο μεταβολισμός αυτών που φάγαμε π.χ σήμερα χρειάζονται 48 ώρες. Να πάνε δηλαδή όλες οι ουσίες και τα προιόντα του μεταβολισμού εκεί που πρέπει. 
Γιαυτό λένε οι διατροφολόγοι οτι αν μια ημέρα κάνεις γουρουνιά, πρόσεξε πολύ τις επόμενες ημέρες ώστε να το σώσεις λίγο. Μπορεί δηλαδή να περάσει έως και ανώδυνα μια γουρουνίτσα μικρή. Το να συνεχίσεις είναι το ολέθριο. Τότε εγκαθίστανται για τα καλά τα κιλά.
Το ίδιο και όταν αρχίζουμε δίαιτα, μετά από δύο 24ωρα αρχίζει να καταλαβαίνει το σώμα οτι κάνουμε δίαιτα και να προσαρμόζεται στη νέα κατάσταση.

----------


## Veronica_ed

69 ακριβώς!!!!! Hurrrayyyyyyyyy!
Μέσα στη μέρα έχασα 600γρ... περίεργα πράματα!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 
80,8 σημερα, τα λαθη του τριημερου αρχιζουν να διαγραφονται... αλλα ακομα τικερακι δεν αλλαζω! Ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι 80,3 και να αρχιζω να κατεβαινω παλι!

----------


## grin

καλημέρα κι από μένα. τα νέα μου είναι ανέλπιστα καλά. Ξεκόλλησα για τα καλά, 2 κιλά μείον με τετραήμερο πρωτεινοφαγίας! και στα δικά σας οι κολλημένες  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα: Φυσικα οπως ανεμενετο +1.3 κιλα 
60.6

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! +400  :Frown:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
-500΄γρ σήμερα. Από 108,8 σε 108,3!
Έχω πολύ καλά νέα!! Ένα 22αρι καιλοκαιρινό παντελόνι που είχα πάρει τέτοια εποχή πέρυσι, κουμπωμένο ΠΕΦΤΕΙ τελείως!!
'Ενα 20άρι τζιν που πήρα πριν αρχίσω δίαιτα, κουμπωμένο με λίγη πίεση των χεριών επίσης πέφτει!!
18άρι δεν ΄έχω για να δοκιμάσω, αλλά έχω ένα 16άρι και λέω σήμερα: βρε λες;; ΚΑΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ!!!!!!!!! Με πιέζει λιγάκι στη κοιλιά μεν αλλα φοριέται!!! Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο! Υπ'όψιν, τελευταία φορά που φορούσα αυτό το τζιν ήταν το έτος 2006(όταν είχα πάρει την ανηφόρα για τα καλά)!!!! 
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## murcielago

Μπράβο ρε Dew! Xαιρόμαστε μαζί σου!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! dew μπράβο σου! Χαράς ευαγγέλια, αντε και εις κατώτερα!

Εγώ στα ίδια εννοειται...

----------


## granita_ed

-300gr αλλα μαλλον θα χασω πολυ περισσοτερα,γινανε διαφορα οικογενειακα κ μου κοπηκε η ορεξη τελειως.μακαρι να μπορουσα να γυρισω τον χρονο πισω κ ας ημουνα κ στα 71 κιλα παλι.καλημερα σε ολα τα κοριτσακια,κ καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 81,8.. και δευτερη μερα περιοδο... ουφ.............

----------


## badgirl11

dew μου εχω κατι να χαιρομαι, εσενα!  :Big Grin:  μπραβο ετσι με τσαμπουκα!
σεμι μου δεν τρως οταν εισαι στεναχωρημενη? μαλλον ευλογια θαταν αυτο...επιθυμει κανεις ο,τι δεν εχει...
εφαγα κ ξεχασα να ζυγιστω πριν,
μετα τον καφε θα ριξω ενα (ζυγισμα  :Big Grin: ) 
αλλα σιγουρα θαναι πολυ μετα το βραδυνο χθες κ φοβαμαι  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

oταν ειμαι ερωτευμενη στην αρχη χανω αμεσως 3-4 κιλα γιατι δε τρωω.Δεν εχω ορεξη οταν ειναι στεναχωρημενοι οι δικοι μου ανθρωποι.οταν εχω εγω ενα προβλημα δεν ξερω αν τρωω η οχι,νομιζω κανονικα γιατι δε με απασχολει ιδιαιτερα.δεν εχω σχεση εξαρτησης απ το φαγητο ευτυχως.

----------


## badgirl11

περαστικα ευχομαι τοτε σεμακι...  :Frown: 

82.7 μετα το πρωινο
παλι καλα

----------


## Constance

semie μου ελπιζω να περασουν γρηγορα οι δυσκολιες...τι να πω...Τι σκατα γινεται και κανεις δεν ειναι καλα...

Σημερα στα ιδια.

----------


## bubble84

καλημέρα κοριτσάρες!
σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε και πάλι 64 και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη
γιατι μόλις μου τελείωσε και η περίοδος και το σαβ/κο έφαγα ότι βρήκα!

συγχαρητήρια και για τις απώλειες!!!!!!!!! πολύ χαίρομαι!

semie μου εύχομαι να περάσουν τα δύσκολα γρήγορα! έχω περάσει κι εγώ τέτοια 
προβλήματα και ξέρω. μη σε παίρνει απο κάτω. αισιοδοξία!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
στα ιδια και σημερα φυσικα! εδειξε -100 αρχικα και μετα την τουαλετα εδραιωθηκε παλι στο 106.3
σκετη κοροιδια...

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> καλημέρα κι από μένα. τα νέα μου είναι ανέλπιστα καλά. Ξεκόλλησα για τα καλά, 2 κιλά μείον με τετραήμερο πρωτεινοφαγίας! και στα δικά σας οι κολλημένες


μπράβο βρε bomo μου!!!!!!!! χίλια μπράβο! απέδωσε τελικά η πρωτείνη ε; τώρα όμως θέλει προσοχή με τους υδατάνθρακες!!!

όταν κολλήσω κι εγώ θα το εφαρμόσω αυτό!!!!

----------


## grin

μπουμπλάααααακι μου!! απέδωσε λέει..μια χαρά! αυτό μου είπε και η μπέτυ, θέλει σιγά σιγά να ξαναβάλω υδατάνθρακα στο πιάτο μου..ανά τρεις μέρες λέει αυξάνω τις ποσότητες. απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως όταν επιστρέψω σε κανονικούς υδατάνθρακες αρχίζω να ξαναβάζω αυτά που έχασα...γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι η άτκινς έχει αυτό το κακό, πρέπει λέει συνέχεια να έχεις μειωμένα άμυλα αλλιώς επανέρχονται τα κιλά.

----------


## bubble84

αν αρχίσεις να τρώς υδατάνθρακες σιγά σιγά δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα!
καλά δεν θα φας και μακαρονάδα αλλά λίγο ψωμάκι, κανένα όσπριο!!! σιγά σιγά!
άντε εύχομαι να φύγουν γρήγορα τα κιλά και να βγούμε κορμάρες στη παραλία!!!!

----------


## grin

αυτό κάνω και γω, σιγά σιγά υδατάνθρακες... Για την παραλία, άστο δεν σε παίρνει εσένα να ανησυχείς!! Θα σκότωνα για να είμαι στα κυβικά σου!!

----------


## bubble84

στο έχω ξαναπεί........έχω πολύ χαλαρό σώμα και ασουλούπωτο!!!!!!!!!
με τα ρούχα μου φαίνομαι μια χαρά!!!! με το μαγιώ όμως μια χαρά χάλια!!!!!!!!!
πέτανε απο δω και απο κεί πράγματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> μπουμπλάααααακι μου!! απέδωσε λέει..μια χαρά! αυτό μου είπε και η μπέτυ, θέλει σιγά σιγά να ξαναβάλω υδατάνθρακα στο πιάτο μου..ανά τρεις μέρες λέει αυξάνω τις ποσότητες. απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως όταν επιστρέψω σε κανονικούς υδατάνθρακες αρχίζω να ξαναβάζω αυτά που έχασα...γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι η άτκινς έχει αυτό το κακό, πρέπει λέει συνέχεια να έχεις μειωμένα άμυλα αλλιώς επανέρχονται τα κιλά.


Μπράβο bomako μου πολύ χαίρομαι, κι εγώ ξεκίνησα χθές για να δούμε.
Κοιτα αν προσέχεις τους αμυλούχους υδατάνθρακες και τους περιορίσεις στους 3 μερίδες/ημέρα, δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα να τα ξαναπάρεις.
Όταν λέω μερίδες εννοώ αυτό το πινακάκι, 3 από αυτά τα ισοδύναμα την ημέρα, έτσι μου τα είχε γράψει τότε

Δημητριακά και ψωμί 

Δημητριακά πρωινού νερόβραστα χωρίς ζάχαρη 1/2 φλιτζάνι 
Δημητριακά πρωινού σε φολίδες (flakes) χωρίς ζάχαρη 1/2 φλιτζάνι 
Zυμαρικά (μακαρόνια, κριθαράκι κλπ.) νερόβραστα 1/2 φλιτζάνι 
Πατάτα βραστή ή ψητή 1 μικρή ή 90 γρ. 
Pύζι νερόβραστο 1/2 φλιτζάνι 
Φρυγανιές 2 κομμάτια 
Ψωμί κάθε είδους 1 λεπτή φέτα ή 30 γρ. 
Ποπκόρν χωρίς λίπος ή ζάχαρη 3 φλιτζάνια 
Όσπρια (φασόλια, φακές, ρεβίθια κλπ.) μαγειρεμένα με όλα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά, εκτός από λάδι, 1/2 φλιτζάνι χωρίς ζουμί 
Kράκερ 4 κομμάτια 
Kρίσπις 2 κομμάτια.

Μπορείς δηλαδή να φάς μακαρόνια 1,5 φλυτζάνι, αλλά δεν θα φας και ψωμί μαζί

----------


## grin

ωραία, η συνάντησή μας θα γίνει με μαγιώ να μετρηθούμε κιόλας!!! χαχαχα!

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bomo_
> μπουμπλάααααακι μου!! απέδωσε λέει..μια χαρά! αυτό μου είπε και η μπέτυ, θέλει σιγά σιγά να ξαναβάλω υδατάνθρακα στο πιάτο μου..ανά τρεις μέρες λέει αυξάνω τις ποσότητες. απλά αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως όταν επιστρέψω σε κανονικούς υδατάνθρακες αρχίζω να ξαναβάζω αυτά που έχασα...γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι η άτκινς έχει αυτό το κακό, πρέπει λέει συνέχεια να έχεις μειωμένα άμυλα αλλιώς επανέρχονται τα κιλά.
> 
> 
> ...


ναι ναι τα ξέρω, ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως! ούτως ή άλλως πάνω από 3 μερίδες αμυλούχα δεν τρώω ούτε στο κανονικό μου πρόγραμμα. Στις 3, το πολύ 4 είμαι. ευχαριστώωωω! όχι τίποτα άλλο, ήμουν στα πρόθυρα εγκεφαλικού με τα νεύρα που είχα 3 βδομάδες κολλημένη..

----------


## BettyG

Εγώ να δείς! από 18/5 βρε δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο, και ειλικρινά δεν έχω κάνει την παραμικρή παράβαση, για να δούμε
θα δουλέψει και για μένα?

----------


## grin

θα δουλέψει, μην ανησυχείς, θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ απ΄την πλευρά μου (αυτή τη στιγμή να φανταστείς είμαι οκλαδόν με κλειστά μάτια και μουγκρίζω με τα χέρια σηκωμένα..) χιχι!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!
Σημερα παλι στα 80,8... αυτο το τριημερο με πηγε πισω! Συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα η μερα μπηκε με τον καλυτερο τρόπο!!!

79,8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

επιτελους!!!!!!!!!! κ ας ειμαι και τριτη μερα αδιαθετη.. ουφ!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-800 σημερα
59.8

Καλες απωλειες!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
+200γρ σήμερα. Από 108,3 σε 108,5. Δεν πειράζει, μου φάνηκε απίθανο ότι έχασα 1 κιλό σε δυο μέρες.. δε γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα!!
Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
-800 κι εγώ!  :Smile:

----------


## grin

καλημέρα! ρε παιδιά το χω απορία μεγάλη...πώς γίνεται να χάνετε κάθε μέρα μισό κιλό;;;; κάτι 500άρια διαβάζω, κάτι 600άρια..και μου γυρνάει το μάτι.. Θέλω και γω!

----------


## litsaki28

-600
74.400

ουφ αντε να φυγουν και αλλα 14 να φτασω 60 μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα!

κοπελιες βλεπω πηραμε φορα και χασαμε πολλα
ετσι ετσι τετοιες απωλειες να εχουμε 
καλη μας συνεχεια !!!

----------


## litsaki28

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> καλημέρα! ρε παιδιά το χω απορία μεγάλη...πώς γίνεται να χάνετε κάθε μέρα μισό κιλό;;;; κάτι 500άρια διαβάζω, κάτι 600άρια..και μου γυρνάει το μάτι.. Θέλω και γω!


εγω προσωπικα ζυγιζομαι καθε 2 μερes τωρα οποτε η απωλεια μου ειναι συνολικη 2 ημερων:P

----------


## murcielago

Και αφού έχεις γράψει -800, αύριο θα είναι +500, μεθαύριο -600 και πάει λέγοντας bomo...
Bρε, δεν ξέρω αν θυμάσαι, πριν 2 μήνες περίπου είμασταν μαζί στα 100 και σου είχα πει αντε να δουμε ποια θα δει διψηφιο! Εγώ μετα τα παρατησα κι εσυ εισαι τωρα 96 κι εγω... 506! Παρηγορήθηκες τώρα που θες κι εσύ;

----------


## maroulaki_ed

σημερα ειμαι παλι οσα γραφω

69.5

καθοτι τρωω γυρω στις 2000

θερμιδες την ημερα κι ουτε που το καταλαβαινω

θα τις μειωσω για καλοκαιρι

θα πεσει πολυ σαλατα

τουλαχιστον δεν παχαινω

εχω καλο μεταβολισμο

----------


## dew

Bomo μου εγώ τελευταία, χάνω 500αρια σε 2 μέρες αλλά την τρίτη μέρα συνεχίζοντας κανονικά τη δίαιτα βάζω κάποια γραμμάρια πίσω. Φυσικά και δεν είναι δυνατόν να χάσεις 1 κιλό σε 2 μέρες, απλά μπορεί να αποβάλεις κάποια υγρά που την επόμενη ξαναπαίρνεις..
Στην Πηνελόπη π.χ. έγινε το αντίθετο.. της έδειξε +1κιλό σε μια μέρα, επείσης αδύνατο τεχνικα..τώρα ξεφούσκωσε και έπεσε!
Και μη ξεχνάς τα κολλήματα..αν έχει να πέσει μια βδομάδα η ζυγαριά λογικό είναι να τα δείξει όλα μαζεμένα!
Όπως και να χει καμιά μας δεν χάνει παραπάνω 1,5 κιλό την εβδομάδα χιχι εκτός αν δεν έχασε τη προηγούμενη..

----------


## grin

ε αν είναι βρε κορίτσια να έχετε τέτοια σκαμπανεβάσματα, γιατί κάνετε τόσο ψυχοφθόρα την καθημερινότητά σας;; εγώ το έκανα για μια βδομάδα αυτό που περιγράφετε και έβγαζα καπνούς απ΄τα αυτιά, κάθε μέρα άλλα νούμερα, ό,τι να ναι η ζυγαριά...

δε μου λες dew, χθές κατά τις 8-9 ήσουν στη παραλία με γαλάζιο μπλουζάκι;; ξέρω ότι περπατάς και άρχισα να παρατηρώ τον κόσμο μπας και δω καμιά να σου φέρνει  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## dew

Στην παραλία πηγαίνω μόνο σαβ/κα και αργίες γιατί περπατάω με το σκυλάκι μου και δεν έχω αυτοκίνητο τις καθημερινές. Είμαι ανατολικά-ψιλοβόρεια  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αν με δεις παραλία θα με αναγνωρίσεις επειδή πάντα έχω μαζί μου ένα σκυλάκι μεσαίου μεγέθους ασπρόμαυρο μαλλιαρό, ξεθεωμένο με τη γλώσσα απ'εξω που τραβολογάω  :Big Grin: 
Καλέ γιατί δεν κανονίζουμε καμιά συνάντηση για περπάτημα και καφεδάκι στη παραλία εμείς οι Θεσ/νικείς;

----------


## grin

μην ανησυχείς, έχει ήδη τεθεί πλάνο!! με την bubble και την kika έχουμε δεσμευτεί να τα πούμε απλά εγώ δυσκολεύομαι αυτό το διάστημα. Έχω να βγω καθημερινή για καφέ ούτε θυμάμαι από πότε και επίσης τα τριήμερα φεύγω εκτός. Τώρα που γνωριστήκαμε δεν θα βγαίνουμε;;πλάκα κάνεις;;

----------


## badgirl11

kalhmereeeeees 
σημερα 82.2 με την διαιτα του τιποτα. αμην!

----------


## dew

Ωραία! Πιστεύω ότι θα περάσουμε πολύ όμορφα!
Πάντως όσο για τα σκαμπανεβάσματα προσωπικά δεν με ρίχνουν! Το αντίθετο..Το να δω +200 σε μια μέρα χωρίς να έχω ξεφύγει με κρατάει σε εγρήγορση! Όταν δε, βλέπω -500 ή -300 ακόμα με πιάνει μια αυτοπεποίθηση, ένα πράγμα απίστευτο... χιχι
Όταν πιάνεις τη κατηφόρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σε ρίχνουν μικρά σκαμπανεβάσματα.. Η γενική εικόνα έχει σημασία!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα -500
ας χαρω σημερα γιατι θα κανω παλι μερες να αλλαξω το τικερακι

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα
> στα ιδια και σημερα φυσικα! εδειξε -100 αρχικα και μετα την τουαλετα εδραιωθηκε παλι στο 106.3
> σκετη κοροιδια...


Ακριβως ετσι κι εμενα -100 στην αρχη και μετα παλι στα ιδια.Τριτη μερα κολληματος.Δε μασαμε ομως!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> ε αν είναι βρε κορίτσια να έχετε τέτοια σκαμπανεβάσματα, γιατί κάνετε τόσο ψυχοφθόρα την καθημερινότητά σας;; εγώ το έκανα για μια βδομάδα αυτό που περιγράφετε και έβγαζα καπνούς απ΄τα αυτιά, κάθε μέρα άλλα νούμερα, ό,τι να ναι η ζυγαριά...
> 
> δε μου λες dew, χθές κατά τις 8-9 ήσουν στη παραλία με γαλάζιο μπλουζάκι;; ξέρω ότι περπατάς και άρχισα να παρατηρώ τον κόσμο μπας και δω καμιά να σου φέρνει


Eγω το εχω ξεπερασει. Πηρα 1.3 κιλα χτες και ηξερα οτι σε 2 μερες θα χαθουν. Αν συμβιβαστεις με το γεγονος οτι δεν γινεται να χανεις καθε μερα και με το οτι αν παρεις 100 γρ η 500 δεν εγινε και τπτ, τοτε μπορεις να ζυγιζεσαι και καθε ωρα... Και ετσι καταλαβαινεις ακριβως τι κατακρατηση κανει ο οργανισμος σου... πως χανει... και πως βαζει βαρος...

----------


## Constance

Oντως penelope, το καθημερινο ζυγισμα ειναι συμμαχος αν το χρησιμοποιησεις σωστα!

----------


## goa316

Κοριτσια ενα θα σας πω.
εχω φτιαξει αρχειακι excel στο οποιο βαζω καθε μερα το βαρος και το φαγητο που εφαγα την προηγουμενη και υπολογιζω τη διαφορα σε καθημερινη εβδομαδιαια και μηνιαια βαση καθως και το ΒΜΙ οπως επισης κανω προβλεψη περιπου ποσο θα εχω χασει τις επομενες μερες καθως και ποσο χρονο θα χρειαστει για να φτασω στο επιθυμητο βαρος..... :Smile: 
Αρρωστια ετσι?

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by goa316_
> Κοριτσια ενα θα σας πω.
> εχω φτιαξει αρχειακι excel στο οποιο βαζω καθε μερα το βαρος και το φαγητο που εφαγα την προηγουμενη και υπολογιζω τη διαφορα σε καθημερινη εβδομαδιαια και μηνιαια βαση καθως και το ΒΜΙ οπως επισης κανω προβλεψη περιπου ποσο θα εχω χασει τις επομενες μερες καθως και ποσο χρονο θα χρειαστει για να φτασω στο επιθυμητο βαρος.....
> Αρρωστια ετσι?


Kαι εγω το ιδιο. Στην σελιδα π ειναι το τικερακι εχω ολο το ιστορικο βαρους...

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by goa316_
> Κοριτσια ενα θα σας πω.
> εχω φτιαξει αρχειακι excel στο οποιο βαζω καθε μερα το βαρος και το φαγητο που εφαγα την προηγουμενη και υπολογιζω τη διαφορα σε καθημερινη εβδομαδιαια και μηνιαια βαση καθως και το ΒΜΙ οπως επισης κανω προβλεψη περιπου ποσο θα εχω χασει τις επομενες μερες καθως και ποσο χρονο θα χρειαστει για να φτασω στο επιθυμητο βαρος.....
> Αρρωστια ετσι?
> ...


τί προχωρημένες καταστάσεις είναι αυτές ρε παιδιά..αφού έχετε τέτοια τεχνογνωσία δεν κάθεστε να βρείτε από ποιούς και προς ποιούς πήγαν τα λεφτά της ζίμενς μπας και βγει ο λογαριασμός;; 
και γω ξεκίνησα να το κάνω αυτό με το ιστορικό αλλά όταν κολλούσα αγχωνόμουν γιατί το έβλεπα και γραπτώς!! πολύ ψυχοφθόρο αλλά μπράβο σας.

Πηνελοπάκι έχεις πάρει τον κατήφορο και δεν σε φτάνουμε πια!

----------


## penelope1985

ε ενταξει bomo. δεν αρχισαμε και στα ιδια κιλα. οποτε λογικο ειναι να εχω φτασει εδω τωρα... και μην ξεχνας οτι εγω στην ουσια αρχισα να κανω διαιτα σοβαρα αφου ειχα χασει τα 7 πρωτα κιλα... μεσα σε σχεδον ενα εξαμηνο.

----------


## karamela_ed

+300 σημερα αλλα δεν με νοιαζει  :Wink:

----------


## xontrompizeli

Εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί και νομίζω πως είδα ένα 87...αλλάάάά τικεράκι δεν αλλάζω μη το γρουσουζέψω μέχρι το επόμενο επίσημο ζύγισμα.Ασε που έχω σκοπό να φάω και γλυκάκι το σ/κο!Οπότε υπομονή μέχρι τη Τρίτη!

----------


## shoe

Geia sas!na mpw kai egw sto pareaki sas?
Exw kanei diatrofes kai diatrofes kai panta eimai +_ 5 kila!Twra eimai se sxetika ypshla epipeda varous kai thelw na xasw 4-5 kilakia wste na niwthw kalytera.

Zygisthka to prwi kai hmoun 63.9.stoxos mou einai ta 58-59.Arxisa kai ta lipotox ...perimenw na dw apotelesmata....

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wmHb6yt/]


ypsos 1.70

----------


## pennou

κοριτσια μου ...δεν κρατηθηκα και ζυγιστηκα σημερα μεσα σε 2 μερες ειμαι -800...72,600 απο 73,400...οποτε μια χαρα παμε αν σκεφτειται οτι εχθες επειδη στενοχωρηθηκα με κατι πλακωσα μισο σακουλακι φυστικια αιγινης...
αααα και ακολουθω το βιβλιο ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ συμπτωση η απωλεια μου???δεν ξερω θα δειξει...

----------


## xontrompizeli

Γεια σου shoe!Καλωσήρθες και καλή αρχή στη προσπάθειά σου!Αν και 5 κιλάκια κατά τη γνώμη μου λίγο να προσέξεις και θα φύγουν πολύ γρήγορα και χωρίς χάπια.Όλα αυτά βέβαια τα λέω εκ του ασφαλούς, εσύ ξέρεις σίγουρα τι είναι καλύτερο για τον εαυτό σου!

pennou μπράβο σου, χαλάλι τα φυστικάκια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> +300 σημερα αλλα δεν με νοιαζει


karamelaki ετσι σε θελω, δεν πτοουμαστε με τιποτα. :Big Grin: 
pennou μια χαρα πας!
shoe καλως ηρθες. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

πραγματικα χαιρομαι που χανουμε κιλα...ξερω οτι κ εσεις χαιρεστε πραγματικα για την καθεμια μας και οχι οπως οι φιλες στη ζωη μας που νιωθουν λες και απειλουνται και κανουν τα παντα να μας σαμποταρουν...

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> πραγματικα χαιρομαι που χανουμε κιλα...ξερω οτι κ εσεις χαιρεστε πραγματικα για την καθεμια μας και οχι οπως οι φιλες στη ζωη μας που νιωθουν λες και απειλουνται και κανουν τα παντα να μας σαμποταρουν...



Κοριτσια ναι και εγω χαιρομαι μαζι σας....και παίρνω κουραγιο στο δυσκολο αυτο δρομο....

ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΕΝΩΜΕΝΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ

----------


## avenger0000

Η κατασταση εχει καταντησει κωμικοτραγικη πλεον.....
Η περιοδος δεν ηρθε και φυσικα ουτε προκειται....
Η ζυγαρια εχει κολλησει στα παλια γνωριμα 67 
Xρονο για εντατικη γυμναστικη δεν εχω λογω εξεταστικης......
Η διαιτα μου πηγε καταδιαλου....και προγραμμα δεν εχω....και τι να φαω δεν ξερω.....αυτο το λιγο απο ολα που ακολοθουσα μεχρι τωρα δεν με βοηθαει πλεον ....δεν μπορω να κατσω να μετρησω θερμιδες γιατι θα καταντησω υστερικη, η μητερα μου φτιαχνει φαγητο για ολη την οικογενεια και δεν μπορω να την υποχρεωσω να φτιαχνει τα δικα μου διαιτητικα ξεχωριστα,ασε που τις περισσοτερες μερες τρωω στη λεσχη της σχολης αφου λογω των ωρων που εχω μαθημα δεν προλαβαινω με τιποτα να παω σπιτι....το να παω σε διατροφολογο ειναι τοσο απιθανο οσο το να παω στη σεληνη αφου λεφτα που να περισσευουν δεν υπαρχουν....η οικογενεια μου με αποθαρρυνει απο την προσπαθεια γιατι επιμενουν πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να χασω βαρος και επομενως δεν παιρνουν στα σοβαρα και την προσπαθεια μου.
ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ εχασα τον ελεγχο Η ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΑ!!!!! Το τριημερο ηθελα να φαω γλυκο και επειδη δεν ειχαμε στο σπιτι εφαγα αρκετη ποσοτητα απο ταχινομελο.... Ολος ο δρομος προς το πανεπιστημιο ειναι τιγκα στα τυροπιταδικα,τα σουβλατζιδικα, τα φαστφουνταδικα, τις κρεπερι και τα ζαχαροπλαστεια...... οταν με πιανει ο εγωισμος και η ξεροκεφαλια μου μπορω και αντιστεκομαι....αλλα αυτες τις μερες ημουν τοσο απογοητευμενη που εγινε το κακο.... Σημερα εφαγα δυο τυροπιτες και μια σπανακοπιτα για μεσημεριανο........και να ηταν να ξεκολλησει η ζυγαρια τωρα δεν προκειται...
Συγνωμη για το μεγαλο κειμενο αλλα επρεπε καπου να τα πω.......

----------


## eleniK_ed

avenger0000 ηρέμησε. ʼσε την δίαιτα για μετά την εξεταστική. Δεν μπορείς να αγχώνεσαι για όλα μαζί. Έχασες ήδη αρκετά κιλά. Δεν σου αξίζει να σε αποκαλείς γουρούνα τώρα στα 65. Εμένα με τρέλαναν οι εξεταστικές. Μέχρι να ρυθμίσω ορμόνες και θυροειδή από την μία, ερχόταν καπάκι η επόμενη. Σίγουρα κάποιοι μπορεί να αντέχουν περισσότερο την πίεση, αλλά δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι. Εγώ έμενα σε εστία, σε δωματιάκι που δεν χωρούσε ούτε ψυγείο. Για να μην βγω καθόλου απ το δωμάτιο όσο διάβαζα έτρωγα κρουασάν και μπισκότα. Τουλάχιστον έχεις τη μαμά. Αν της το ζητήσεις θα σου ψήσει κανα κοτοπουλάκι. Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> πραγματικα χαιρομαι που χανουμε κιλα...ξερω οτι κ εσεις χαιρεστε πραγματικα για την καθεμια μας και οχι οπως οι φιλες στη ζωη μας που νιωθουν λες και απειλουνται και κανουν τα παντα να μας σαμποταρουν...



+1!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Η κατασταση εχει καταντησει κωμικοτραγικη πλεον.....
> Η περιοδος δεν ηρθε και φυσικα ουτε προκειται....
> Η ζυγαρια εχει κολλησει στα παλια γνωριμα 67 
> Xρονο για εντατικη γυμναστικη δεν εχω λογω εξεταστικης......
> Η διαιτα μου πηγε καταδιαλου....και προγραμμα δεν εχω....και τι να φαω δεν ξερω.....αυτο το λιγο απο ολα που ακολοθουσα μεχρι τωρα δεν με βοηθαει πλεον ....δεν μπορω να κατσω να μετρησω θερμιδες γιατι θα καταντησω υστερικη, η μητερα μου φτιαχνει φαγητο για ολη την οικογενεια και δεν μπορω να την υποχρεωσω να φτιαχνει τα δικα μου διαιτητικα ξεχωριστα,ασε που τις περισσοτερες μερες τρωω στη λεσχη της σχολης αφου λογω των ωρων που εχω μαθημα δεν προλαβαινω με τιποτα να παω σπιτι....το να παω σε διατροφολογο ειναι τοσο απιθανο οσο το να παω στη σεληνη αφου λεφτα που να περισσευουν δεν υπαρχουν....η οικογενεια μου με αποθαρρυνει απο την προσπαθεια γιατι επιμενουν πως δεν υπαρχει λογος να χασω βαρος και επομενως δεν παιρνουν στα σοβαρα και την προσπαθεια μου.
> ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ εχασα τον ελεγχο Η ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΑ!!!!! Το τριημερο ηθελα να φαω γλυκο και επειδη δεν ειχαμε στο σπιτι εφαγα αρκετη ποσοτητα απο ταχινομελο.... Ολος ο δρομος προς το πανεπιστημιο ειναι τιγκα στα τυροπιταδικα,τα σουβλατζιδικα, τα φαστφουνταδικα, τις κρεπερι και τα ζαχαροπλαστεια...... οταν με πιανει ο εγωισμος και η ξεροκεφαλια μου μπορω και αντιστεκομαι....αλλα αυτες τις μερες ημουν τοσο απογοητευμενη που εγινε το κακο.... Σημερα εφαγα δυο τυροπιτες και μια σπανακοπιτα για μεσημεριανο........και να ηταν να ξεκολλησει η ζυγαρια τωρα δεν προκειται...
> Συγνωμη για το μεγαλο κειμενο αλλα επρεπε καπου να τα πω.......


Καλα κανεις και τα λες εδω.Εισαι στρεσαρισμενη με τις εξετασεις σου σε καταλαβαινω.Και αμα μενεις και με αλλα ατομα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να χασεις κιλα γιατι οντως δε γινεται παντα να μαγειρευονται 2 φαγητα την ιδια μερα στο σπιτι.Eχει δικιο η Elenik σε οσα σου λεει συμφωνω.

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> πραγματικα χαιρομαι που χανουμε κιλα...ξερω οτι κ εσεις χαιρεστε πραγματικα για την καθεμια μας και οχι οπως οι φιλες στη ζωη μας που νιωθουν λες και απειλουνται και κανουν τα παντα να μας σαμποταρουν...
> 
> 
> ...


σημερα παρατηρησε μια φιλεναδα οτι αδυνατισα
και λεει "εγω πως θα τα χασω ρε γαμωτο?"
σα να κερδισα κανα λαχειο εγω και τα εχασα, απο την κωλοφαρδια μου, καταλαβατε??
ε πως τα χανεις τα κιλα χρυση μου?? με φερμουαρ, ουφ!

----------


## Constance

Α καλα αυτο που μολις δουν οτι καποιος εχασε κιλα και νομιζουν οτι εχει ανακαλυψει την πυριτιδα και ρωτανε τι μαγικο εκανε και τα χασε, πολυ μ'αρεσει.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

ε ναι κονστανς μου
ηρθε η ωρα να το παραδεχτω και να μοιραστω το μυστικο μου μαζι σας
αυξησα την ημερησια προσληψη θερμιδων σε 15000
με αυτο τον τροπο εκανα τον οργανισμο μου να δει το μαυρο του το χαλι
οτι δηλαδη με τοση περισσεια θερμιδων οδευει προς την καταστροφη
σφυριξε στον κολλητο του το μεταβολισμο οτι κινδυνευει
και ετσι,
οσο διαστημα λαμβανω χιλιαδες θερμιδες ημερησιως στο σωμα μου χτυπαει κοκκινος συναγερμος
με αποτελεσμα αντι να αποθηκευω την περισσεια λιπους να χανω το ηδη αποκτηθεν απο τις αμαρτιες του παρελθοντος
νομιζω οτι τα εξηγησα πολυ επιστημονικα
οπως ειναι ευνοητο,
η μερα μου ξεκιναει με 2 αυγα στρουθοκαμηλου τηγανισμενα σε γκογκ με 1/2 κιλο βουτυρο, 2 συσκευασιες μπεικον, μια οικονομικη συσκευασια φρυγανιες και ενα κιλο μαρμελαδα
το μεσημερι μισο ταψι μουσακα, ενα γουρουνι στα καρβουνα η σε καλαμακια και ενα κουβα πατατες
μια σοκολατινα και ενα μπωλ παγωτο (μπωλ εννοω το διλιτρο, να εξηγουμαστε)
το βραδυ τρωω ελαφρα, μονο μια πιτσα γιγας + 2 οι δυο που πανε μαζι δωρο και φυσικα η διλιτρη κοκα κολα
και ενδιαμεσα στα γευματα για να κραταω τον μεταβολισμο μου σε εγρηγορση οτιδηποτε αλλο μου μυρισει...
και παω πολυ καλα! χαχαχαχαχαχα :P

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες!!!!!!!

σημερα στα 79,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! απλα τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
και ειμαι κ ακομα αδιαθετη...! απο Δευτερα ξεκιναμε και κολυμπι παλι (αντε να μπουμε σε προγραμμα για γρηγορη και σωστη απωλεια!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Mtsekaki!!!! Απιστευτο το ποσο γρηγορα τρεχεις! Αν θελεις γραψε και το προγραμμα της διατροφης σου, με βοηθαει παρα πολυ γιατι παιρνω ιδεες!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα καλη μου!!!
οντως εχω μερες να γραψω τη διατροφη μου, αλλα ελειπα εκτος Αθηνων και τη χαλασα λιγακι.....

παντως οντως με την απωλεια παω καλα για την ωρα! (καλα κ συ δεν πας πισω ομως ε...!)

αχ 10 κιλα ακομα.... για να φτασω τον στοχο.... θα τα καταφερω???
το τζινακι μου, (ενα απο τα παλια που ειναι καπως πιο μεγαλο) μου μπαινει αλλα ακομα δεν κουμπωνει.. παρατηρω πως το σωσιβιο στην περιφερεια ειναι αυτο που με εμποδιζει... αχ πχς θα φυγει το ατιμο???? πως καταφερα κ εκανα τοοοσο μεγαλο?? σνιφ....

----------


## murcielago

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ε ναι κονστανς μου
> ηρθε η ωρα να το παραδεχτω και να μοιραστω το μυστικο μου μαζι σας
> αυξησα την ημερησια προσληψη θερμιδων σε 15000
> με αυτο τον τροπο εκανα τον οργανισμο μου να δει το μαυρο του το χαλι
> οτι δηλαδη με τοση περισσεια θερμιδων οδευει προς την καταστροφη
> σφυριξε στον κολλητο του το μεταβολισμο οτι κινδυνευει
> και ετσι,
> οσο διαστημα λαμβανω χιλιαδες θερμιδες ημερησιως στο σωμα μου χτυπαει κοκκινος συναγερμος
> ...





Λουκουμάκι είχες ρέντα χθες.... χαχαχαχαχαχα


+100

----------


## brazil

Κλασσικα κι εγω τα ιδια... η περιφερεια ειναι το προβληματικο μου σημειο, πιστευω οτι αυτο θα ειναι το τελευταιο "οχυρο" που θα πεσει, αλλα ΘΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
-400γρ σήμερα. Από 108,5 σε 108,1.
Ελαφρά πηδηματάκια προς τη νίκη  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

ετσι ετσι!!! θα πεσει!!!!!!!! τελος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## brazil

80,8 και σημερα... αρχιζει να μου την δινει... αλλα συνεχιζω!

----------


## penelope1985

Πάνε τα κιλά του Αλκαίου!
59.1
-700 σημερα!

----------


## bubble84

καλήμέρα κούκλες!!!

πω πω απώλειες... μπραβο μπαρβο!!!!
και όσες δεν χάνεται μην τρελαίνεστε και μη 
το ρίχνετε στο φαι απο απελπισία (αυτό κάνω εγώ όταν δεν χάνω!),
αύριο είναι μια καινούργια μέρα!

όσο για τα δικά μου....σταθερά στα 64...γι αυτό ελαττώνω απο 
σήμερα τους υδατάνθρακες και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ε ναι κονστανς μου
> ηρθε η ωρα να το παραδεχτω και να μοιραστω το μυστικο μου μαζι σας
> αυξησα την ημερησια προσληψη θερμιδων σε 15000
> με αυτο τον τροπο εκανα τον οργανισμο μου να δει το μαυρο του το χαλι
> οτι δηλαδη με τοση περισσεια θερμιδων οδευει προς την καταστροφη
> σφυριξε στον κολλητο του το μεταβολισμο οτι κινδυνευει
> και ετσι,
> οσο διαστημα λαμβανω χιλιαδες θερμιδες ημερησιως στο σωμα μου χτυπαει κοκκινος συναγερμος
> ...


loykoymaki ομως με παραπληροφορησες κ χθες εφαγα 3 μπαλες παγωτο συνολο, 3 λουκουμια, πηγα κ σε ουζερι κ πηρα κατι σαγανακια με λαδι κ φετα, ψωμακια, πατατες, πανταρια κ ο,τι αλλο φανταζεσαι...
γυρισα σπιτι 12 το βραδυ αλλα ηταν αδυνατο να φτασω τις 15000 θερμιδες κ εφαγα 1/2 βαζο ταχινι με μελι...
τελικα ειναι γραφτο να μην αδυνατισω αφου δε μπορω να φαω τοσο πολυ?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

τα τροφιμα στην ιστορια μου ειναι αληθινα παρεπιπτοντως κ γιαυτο σημερα ΔΕΝ ζυγιστηκα.
απο αυριο παλι σε ρυθμο!
συγχαρητηρια σε ολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεες

----------


## Constance

4η μερα κολληματος.:P

----------


## badgirl11

82.8 den antexa
κονστανς θα ξεκολλησεις μην κολλας!

----------


## Constance

Ναι μωρε θα ξεκολλησει που θα παει.Χθες πηρα και μια χαρα γιατι ζυγιστικα φαγωμενη με ρουχα και τσαντα στο φαρμακειο και εδειχνε κατι μεταξυ 77 και 78.Γενικα σε οσες ζυγαριες ζυγιζομαι τελευταια με δειχνουν ιδια κιλα κι ετσι δεν καθομαι να τρελαθω γιατι η μια με εδειξε ετσι κι αλλη γιουβετσι.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερααααα
στα ιδια σημερα, δε χρειαζοταν καν να ζυγιστω αλλα τεσπα
πηρα λιγοτερες απο 15000 θερμιδες γμτ :P
bad μου δε σε παραπληροφορησα απλα αργησα να ποσταρω και δεν προλαβες χαχαχα
κονστανς μου μη σκοτιζεσαι, θα ξεκολλησει, τα ιδια μου κανει και μενα  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερααααα
> στα ιδια σημερα, δε χρειαζοταν καν να ζυγιστω αλλα τεσπα
> πηρα λιγοτερες απο 15000 θερμιδες γμτ :P
> bad μου δε σε παραπληροφορησα απλα αργησα να ποσταρω και δεν προλαβες χαχαχα
> κονστανς μου μη σκοτιζεσαι, θα ξεκολλησει, τα ιδια μου κανει και μενα


15000 θερμιδες ακριβως να παιρνεις.Αυτα κανεις γιαυτο κολαει η ζυγαρια ρε συ loukoumaki.:P:P:P

Nαι δε χαμπαριαζουμε!Εμεις τη δουλεια μας και η ζυγαρια τη δικια της, που θα παει θα συγχρονιστουμε.

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by eleniK_
> avenger0000 ηρέμησε. ʼσε την δίαιτα για μετά την εξεταστική. Δεν μπορείς να αγχώνεσαι για όλα μαζί. Έχασες ήδη αρκετά κιλά. Δεν σου αξίζει να σε αποκαλείς γουρούνα τώρα στα 65. Εμένα με τρέλαναν οι εξεταστικές. Μέχρι να ρυθμίσω ορμόνες και θυροειδή από την μία, ερχόταν καπάκι η επόμενη. Σίγουρα κάποιοι μπορεί να αντέχουν περισσότερο την πίεση, αλλά δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι. Εγώ έμενα σε εστία, σε δωματιάκι που δεν χωρούσε ούτε ψυγείο. Για να μην βγω καθόλου απ το δωμάτιο όσο διάβαζα έτρωγα κρουασάν και μπισκότα. Τουλάχιστον έχεις τη μαμά. Αν της το ζητήσεις θα σου ψήσει κανα κοτοπουλάκι. Καλή επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις.


Χμμμ.... εχεις δικιο Ελενη....(ειμαστε και συνονοματες :-p ) .....μαλλον θα παγωσω την διαιτα αυτη τη περιοδο γιατι αν τα προσπαθησω ταυτοχρονα δεν προκειται να τα καταφερω σε κανενα απο τα δυο......το θεμα ειναι οτι θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου γιατι ενω βαζω στοχους και εχω αρκετα δυνατα κινητρα για να μην παρεκτραπω απο αυτους παντα κατι μου χαλαει την προσπαθεια......τωρα π.χ. ετυχε να μου καθυστερησει η περιδος 3 βδομαδες( σημερα ηρθε επιτελους η καταραμενη αν και την ειχα ξεγραψει για αυτον τον μηνα) και σκεφτομαι και την εξεταστικη οποτε δεν ειχα δωσει βαρος στη διαιτα μου....... Αλλα νευριαζω πολυ με τον εαυτο μου οταν ξεφευγω......ενω ξερω τι θελω, ξερω τι θα με κανει ευτυχισμενη σε μια στιγμη απεπλισιας τσαφ!!!! οι προσπαθειες μου κανουν φτερα.....και δεν θελω με τιποτα να ξαναγυρισω πισω απο εκει που ξεκινησα.....και μονο στην ιδεα με πιανει κρυος ιδρωτας......εχει τυχει (?) τις καλυτερες στιγμες τις ζωης μου να τις περασω τις περιοδους που ημουν αδυνατη..... ετσι εχω ταυτισει την ευτυχια μου με την ζυγαρια μου.....οσο αλλαζει η ενδειξη της τοσο αλλαζει και ο χαρακτηρας μου....δυστυχως η ευτυχως αυτη ειναι η αληθεια....και φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ μηπως επιστρεψω πισω ....ομως μερικες φορες δεν κανω τιποτα για να το αποτρεψω και αυτο με τρελενει....

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by avenger0000_
> Η κατασταση εχει καταντησει κωμικοτραγικη πλεον.....
> Η περιοδος δεν ηρθε και φυσικα ουτε προκειται....
> Η ζυγαρια εχει κολλησει στα παλια γνωριμα 67 
> ...


Παλι καλα που ειναι και αυτο το φορουμ..... δεν ειμαι απο τους πολυ ομιλητικους τυπους αλλα μπορω ανετα να γραψω μυθιστορημα για αυτα που σκεφτομαι αν βρω την ευκαιρια....για εναν παραξενο λογο προτιμω να γραφω παρα να μιλαω.... αν η εποικινωνια στηριζοταν σε γραπτα κειμενα δεν θα ειχα βαλει γλωσσα μεσα :-p

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-300γρ σήμερα. Από 108,1 σε 107,8. Και είμαι ακόμη άρρωστη πφφ

----------


## penelope1985

-400 gr
58.7
Περαστικα dew

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-300!

----------


## Constance

5η μερα κολληματος.Εδω ειναι που αλλες φορες τα ειχα παρατησει κι ετρωγα τα κερατα μου.Αυτη τη φορα δεν προκειται να γινει. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Constance! Mην υποχωρησεις ουτε στη μαστιγα π λεγεται Αλκαιος!

----------


## Constance

Οχι εννοειται!Δεν ξερω καν αν θα δω eurovision αποψε, μαλλον θα βγω.:P Eλευθερη μερα δεν προγραμματιζω ακομα αν δεν φτασω στα 73 κιλα.

----------


## penelope1985

E καλα οπου και να βγεις την Eurovision θα δειχνουν...

----------


## Veronica_ed

Και ναιιιιιιι...Κυρίες κ κύριοι η ζυγαριά το πρωί έδειξε 67,9! ʼρα δικαίως αλλάζω το τικεράκι σε 68. Μόλις τελείωσε η περίοδός μου κ έχω χάσει μέσα σε μία βδομάδα 1,8kg. Δε μπορούσα να είχα κάθε βδομάδα;;; :P

Σήμερα Αλκαίος... πίτσα...ααχχχ

----------


## Constance

Γιατι πρεπει να συνδιασουμε τη eurovision με το φαι;:P Ακομα και αν την πετυχω στο μαγαζι που θα παω που αμφιβαλω γιατι ειναι ροκαδικο, δε θα φαω, θα παρω ανθρακουχο νερο παλι.(Θα γινει must το ανθρακουχο το κοβω!)

----------


## penelope1985

Oλα τα τηλεοπτικα ειναι για φαι! Ερχετα και η μεγαλυτερη μαστιγα! Το Μουντιαλ!

----------


## Constance

Δε μαρεσει το ποδοσφαιρο και το μουντιαλ ειναι ο εφιαλτης μου!Κλαψ!Σνιφ!:P

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Oλα τα τηλεοπτικα ειναι για φαι! Ερχετα και η μεγαλυτερη μαστιγα! Το Μουντιαλ!


Πω πωωω θα καταστραφούμε, το είχα ξεχασει αυτό! Ακόμη κ σε μπαροκαφετερια να πας, θα παρουν οι υπόλοιποι μπύρες-ποτά κ θα σκάσουν μύτη τα πατατκια-ξηροκάρπια-ποικιλίες...
Αυτοέλεγχος...ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΗΗ ΗΗΜΜΜΜΜ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δε μαρεσει το ποδοσφαιρο και το μουντιαλ ειναι ο εφιαλτης μου!Κλαψ!Σνιφ!:P


Παίζει κ η εθνική σ'αυτό το μουντιάλ! Δε θα μπορέσεις να το αποφύγεις...... :P

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ναι δυσtηχως πανε οι παλιες εποχες π εμεις μονο ακουστα τα ειχαμε τα Euro και τα Mundial. Τωρα ειμαστε στις επαλξεις... και πρεπει να στηριξουμε την ομαδα καθοτι δεν ειμαστε 11 αλλα 11 εκατομμυρια!

----------


## BettyG

Α εμείς κάνουμε πως και πως να αρχίσει το μουντιάλ, αφ ενός για να δούμε λίγο μπάλα και αφ ετέρου είναι ωραίο να μαζευόμαστε παρεούλα και να βλεπουμε μάτς τρώγοντας (οι άλλοι όχι εγώ, εγώ φιάχνω ποπ κορν αβουτύρωτα για μενα) αλλά έχει πλάκα το όλο σκηνικό

----------


## Constance

Eμενα το αγορι μου δεν ειναι πωρωμενος με το ποδοσφαιρο, ααααμα κατσει με αντροπαρεα θα δει.Αλλα το μουντιαλ μου κανει αλλη ζημια φετος.Η κολλητη μου ειναι αθλητικη δημοσιογραφος και διακοπες γιοκ και για εκεινη και για μενα φετος!Οποτε βλεπω τη λεξη μουντιαλ βγαζω αφρους.Και μετα το μουντιαλ εχει και στιβους και αλλα τετοια!Ωραιο καλοκαιρι θα περασω στην Αθηνα!Εχω νευρα λεμε!:P:P:P

----------


## BettyG

Αχ Constance μου κάνε υπομονή, δύσκολο το καλοκαίρι φέτος, αλλά ας ξεκολήσει η ακατανόμαστη καμιά φορά
τουλάχιστον να μη σκάμε και γι αυτό!

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ναι τελειο το ποδοσφαιρο με παρεα και φαγητο!

----------


## Constance

Aμ ελα ντε!Να ειμαστε στην Αθηνα και να βραζουμε παλι μεσα στα τζην μας δε λεει.Τουλαχιστον ας φοραμε κανα ρουχαλακι της προκοπης.Δυσκολο δε λες τιποτα Betty μου.Μαζεψα κατι λεφτα για διακοπες, αλλα ουτε το αγορι μου μπορει να παμε λογω χρηματων.Ασε οσο σκεφτομαι ποσο περιμενα το φετεινο καλοκαιρι, την κουραση που εχω και ποσο αναγκη εχω να παω καπου με πιανει τρελα.Τουλαχιστον με τα λεφτα που μαζεψα θα βουλωσω καμια τρυπα τι να πω.btw Betty μια χαρα σε βρισκω με τα κιλα, η βαρκουλα φτανει στο στοχο σε ενα μηνα. :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Constance εγω σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να παω να παρω σορτσακι. Εχω βρει κατι καλά στα H&M

----------


## Constance

Penelope να το κανεις γιατι θα το βαλεις!Εγω ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα προλαβω φετος.Ειδικα με το κολλημα που εχει φαει η ζυγαρια μια βδομαδα τωρα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ε καλα κατευθειαν θα φυγουν...

----------


## loukoumaki

ολο ιδια και τα ιδια του γιαγκουλα ροκανιδια...
στασιμη φυσικαααααα!!!

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Penelope να το κανεις γιατι θα το βαλεις!Εγω ακομα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα προλαβω φετος.Ειδικα με το κολλημα που εχει φαει η ζυγαρια μια βδομαδα τωρα.:P


Μια χαρά μου φάινεται προλαβαίνεις Constance!! 76κιλά κ 1,72 χαλάρά φοράς σορτσάκι!

----------


## brazil

Περιττο το ζυγισμα και σημερα... 80,8 κολλημενη για 5η μερα. Τι θα γινει????????????

----------


## eleniK_ed

Παλι καλα που ειναι και αυτο το φορουμ..... δεν ειμαι απο τους πολυ ομιλητικους τυπους αλλα μπορω ανετα να γραψω μυθιστορημα για αυτα που σκεφτομαι αν βρω την ευκαιρια....για εναν παραξενο λογο προτιμω να γραφω παρα να μιλαω.... αν η εποικινωνια στηριζοταν σε γραπτα κειμενα δεν θα ειχα βαλει γλωσσα μεσα :-p[/quote]

avenger πέρα από το ίδιο όνομα είμαι και εγώ του γραπτού λόγου. Εντελώς όμως. Στην τάξη δεν ακουγόμουν όλη μέρα και στην έκθεση έγραφα όσες σελίδες έγραφάν όλοι οι άλλοι μαζί (συνήθως και εκτός θέματος). Αφού έγραφα πολύ καλά, πέρασα και Νομική και τώρα προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ και στο προφορικό. Μάλλον είναι θέμα συστολής, κόμπλεξ κ.τ.λ. γιατί το λεξιλόγιο δεν μας λείπει. Όχι ότι θα ήταν άσχημα να έγραφες και κανα μυθιστόρημα. Έκαστος στο είδος του...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Aμ ελα ντε!Να ειμαστε στην Αθηνα και να βραζουμε παλι μεσα στα τζην μας δε λεει.Τουλαχιστον ας φοραμε κανα ρουχαλακι της προκοπης.Δυσκολο δε λες τιποτα Betty μου.Μαζεψα κατι λεφτα για διακοπες, αλλα ουτε το αγορι μου μπορει να παμε λογω χρηματων.Ασε οσο σκεφτομαι ποσο περιμενα το φετεινο καλοκαιρι, την κουραση που εχω και ποσο αναγκη εχω να παω καπου με πιανει τρελα.Τουλαχιστον με τα λεφτα που μαζεψα θα βουλωσω καμια τρυπα τι να πω.btw Betty μια χαρα σε βρισκω με τα κιλα, η βαρκουλα φτανει στο στοχο σε ενα μηνα.


Χα χα σε ένα μηνα? Constance μου, ξέρεις πόσο καιρό είμαι στα 69? από 18/5, δεν ξεφεύγω κεραία, και παραμένω στάσιμη! είναι απίστευτο αυτό πια!
Εδώ και 4 ημέρες έκοψα τα αμυλώδη, και δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα. Έχω φρικάρει εντελώς .!

----------


## brazil

Betty και εγω εχω κολλησει τωρα... να σε ρωτησω?? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να φτασεις τα 69 απο τα 85??? Γιατι κι εγω απο τα 85 ξεκινησα και με ενοχλει που κολλησα τοσο νωρις. Εσενα σου ειχε συμβει να κολλησεις και πιο πριν?

----------


## avenger0000

> _Originally posted by eleniK_
> Παλι καλα που ειναι και αυτο το φορουμ..... δεν ειμαι απο τους πολυ ομιλητικους τυπους αλλα μπορω ανετα να γραψω μυθιστορημα για αυτα που σκεφτομαι αν βρω την ευκαιρια....για εναν παραξενο λογο προτιμω να γραφω παρα να μιλαω.... αν η εποικινωνια στηριζοταν σε γραπτα κειμενα δεν θα ειχα βαλει γλωσσα μεσα :-p


avenger πέρα από το ίδιο όνομα είμαι και εγώ του γραπτού λόγου. Εντελώς όμως. Στην τάξη δεν ακουγόμουν όλη μέρα και στην έκθεση έγραφα όσες σελίδες έγραφάν όλοι οι άλλοι μαζί (συνήθως και εκτός θέματος). Αφού έγραφα πολύ καλά, πέρασα και Νομική και τώρα προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ και στο προφορικό. Μάλλον είναι θέμα συστολής, κόμπλεξ κ.τ.λ. γιατί το λεξιλόγιο δεν μας λείπει. Όχι ότι θα ήταν άσχημα να έγραφες και κανα μυθιστόρημα. Έκαστος στο είδος του...[/quote]

Mμμμ... μου φαινονται τοσο οικεια αυτα που λες....:-p....
Προς το παρων τον τομεα μυθιστορημα δεν τον σκεφτηκα...αλλα τον τομεα ποιηση τον εχω εξασκησει αρκετα :-)

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ολο ιδια και τα ιδια του γιαγκουλα ροκανιδια...
> στασιμη φυσικαααααα!!!


χαχαχα α ρε loukoumaki ωραια παροιμια!λολ!Την υιοθετω παραυτα.:P




> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> Χα χα σε ένα μηνα? Constance μου, ξέρεις πόσο καιρό είμαι στα 69? από 18/5, δεν ξεφεύγω κεραία, και παραμένω στάσιμη! είναι απίστευτο αυτό πια!
> Εδώ και 4 ημέρες έκοψα τα αμυλώδη, και δεν κουνιέται με τίποτα. Έχω φρικάρει εντελώς .!


Καλα πλακα κανεις!!12 μερες κολλημα!?Πικρα ρε συ Betty.Η ζυγαρια ειναι στανταρ στα καλα της?:P

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Betty και εγω εχω κολλησει τωρα... να σε ρωτησω?? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε να φτασεις τα 69 απο τα 85??? Γιατι κι εγω απο τα 85 ξεκινησα και με ενοχλει που κολλησα τοσο νωρις. Εσενα σου ειχε συμβει να κολλησεις και πιο πριν?


ναι brazil μου συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά. Πριν τα 69 ήμουν πάλι κολημένη στα 71 για αρκετό διάστημα. Τι να πω συμβαίνουν αυτά πάντως.
Από τα 85 στα 69 , ξεκίνησα περίπου τέλη Οκτώβρη και έχασα αυτά τα 16 κιλά σταδιακά και με πάρα πολλά κολήματα..

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> Χα χα σε ένα μηνα? Constance μου, ξέρεις πόσο καιρό είμαι στα 69? από 18/5, δεν ξεφεύγω κεραία, και παραμένω στάσιμη! είναι απίστευτο αυτό πια!
> ...


δεν κάνω πλάκα Constance μου, όχι δεν είναι χαλασμένη, εξ άλλου ζυγίζομαι και σε άλλη ζυγαριά και πάλι τα ίδια λέει...

----------


## penelope1985

+800
59.5!
Mαλιστα ουτε σαλατα δεν μπορουμε να φαμε βραδυ!

----------


## litsaki28

+1 kilo
εκει που ειχα παρει κατηφορα απο τα 75 75.600 τωρα
Α ΡΕ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΣ

----------


## litsaki28

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> +800
> 59.5!
> Mαλιστα ουτε σαλατα δεν μπορουμε να φαμε βραδυ!


πενελοπακι γιατι κοπελα μου +800?
μονο με μια σαλατα και ενα σουβλακι?αυτο ειναι μενου διατροφης,δεν εφαγες και τιποτα το παχυντικο

----------


## penelope1985

ναι πρφανως μονο αλλοι ανθρωποι μπορουν να τρεφονται ετσι... για μενα γιαουρτι και φρουτα...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by litsaki28_
> +1 kilo
> εκει που ειχα παρει κατηφορα απο τα 75 75.600 τωρα
> Α ΡΕ ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΣ


Λιτσακι τουλαχιστον ο Αλκαιος σημερα θα φαει... μετα απο μηνες...

----------


## litsaki28

χαχαχχαχα ναι οντως!!λολ

----------


## litsaki28

εγω παντως χθες μετα το μπεργκερ απο τα γκουντις,πριν κοιμηθω τραβηξα και εναν ωραιοτατο εμετο,το στομαχι μου ηταν χαλια και το μπεργκερ μου φανηκε απαισιο!

----------


## penelope1985

λιτσακι ηταν απο τα καινουργια μπερκγκερς των goodys?

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!  :Smile: 
-400! πράγμα πολύ περίεργο γιατί χθες μετά τις 1334 θερμίδες όλης της ημέρας έφαγα και ένα σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο σπέσιαλ με πατατούλες κτλ, ήτοι 400 θερμίδες ακόμα και μάλιστα στις 11 το βράδυ. Όπως και να ΄χει, σήμερα, παρ' όλο που είχα προγραμματίσει μαγειρική γκραν, θα προσπαθήσω να τη βγάλω με τα λάιτ της μάνας μου, γιατί φοβάμαι πως η χαρά θα είναι πρόσκαιρη...

----------


## litsaki28

πενελοπε ναι τα καινουρια δεν μου αρεσε καθολου μα καθολου,και το εκανα τοση ορεξη!
το μπιφτεκι μου μυριζε,ηταν πολυ βαρυ,μπορει βεβαια να συνηθισε το στομαχι μου να μη τρωω αργα και για αυτο.

----------


## penelope1985

μπορει ρε συ... φαινονται πολυ ωραια αυτα? ειναι περιπου σαν τα μπεργκερς απο το simply burgers?

----------


## litsaki28

αυτο που πηρα με την κρεμα τυριου και μπεικον ,η γευση του μου φανηκε παρομοια με το γκολντεν αλλα σε πιο μεγαλο.το πηρα σε μεριδα με πατατες και ντιπ κρεμας τυριου,τελικα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι καλο ηταν εμενα θα μ ηρθε βαρυ για βραδυ,θα ετρωγα ενα τωρα;P

----------


## penelope1985

ωραια θα σπευσω να δοκιμασω!

----------


## Constance

penelope ημαρτον, με σαλατα και ψητο κρεας την εβγαλες.Ποσο δικιο ειχες σε οσα ειχες πει.Τι καταδικη ειναι αυτη ρε κοριτσια λεμε.Εγω σημερα επιτελους ξεκολλησα και αντι να ξεκολλησω για τα καλα η ζυγαρια τρεμοπαιξε αλλα τελικα μου εκανε τη χαρη να δειξει -100. Μια βδομαδα κολλημα για να χασω 100 γραμμαρια και χωρις καμια παρασπονδια.

----------


## litsaki28

δεν ξερω ρε κοριτσια τι θα κανουμε οταν βλεπω με μια παρασπονδια να βαζουμε 1 κιλο απογοητευομαι.γιατι ωραια αργα αργα θα τα χασουμε τα κιλα αλλα γινεται να ειμαστε συνεχως με γιαουρτια το βραδυ?
ετσι και πριν 6 χρονια οταν ειχα χασει 15 κιλα σε ινστιτουτο με διατροφη και μηχανηματα τα ξαναεβαλα τα κιλα,χωρις να τρωω ιδιαιτερα πολυ αλλα θα ετρωγα πχ και για βραδυ ενα πιατο μακαρονια.δεν ξερω με στεναχωρει πολυ η συντηρηση

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-1,1kg σήμερα.. Από 107,8 σε 106,7. Είναι σίγουρα υγρά μιας και είμαι ακόμα άρρωστη! Οπότε από αύριο προβλέπω άνοδο πάλι..

----------


## Constance

litsaki δεν εισαι η μονη μια απο τα ιδια.Αυτο που θα κανω εγω μαλλον τελικα ειναι να χασω κανα δυο κιλα παραπανω απο το στοχο μου.Και επισης θα αυξησω τις θερμιδες σταδιακα μεσα σε ενα μηνα(αυτο μου εχει πει ο διαιτολογος)για να μην εχω (ευελπιστω) τετοια θεματα.Παντως μια ζωη με γιαουρτι για βραδυνο δεν παιζει να την περασω.

penelope μηπως εφταιξε η ωρα που το εφαγες; Κι εγω παιδια οταν φαω κατι μετα τις 9 και στα πλαισια της διατροφης μου, οτι και αν ειναι αυτο ακομα και μαρουλοσαλατα, την επομενη θα με δειξει στασιμη ή οτι εχω παρει.Για να μη μιλησω γιαυτο που μου πε ο διαιτολογος οτι αμα κοψω το αλατι θα χανω πιο γρηγορα και δε θα εχω πρηξιματα αλλα προσωπικα δε μπορω να το κανω.

dew μπραβο!Περαστικα και παλι.Και σκεφτομαι να ερθω εκει να με κολλησεις.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω +100 σήμερα πρεπει να εχω κατακράτηση γιατι νιωθω καπως πρησμένη

----------


## dew

Νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου που δεν χρησιμοποιώ την αρρώστια σαν δικαιολογία για να υπέρ-φάω!
Αλλά και πάλι σίγουρα δεν είναι κανονική απώλεια..
Όσο για το αλάτι αν μπορείς να το ελαττώσεις τουλάχιστον.. 
Πάντως για αυτό που λέτε για το βραδινό κτλ το έχω ξαναγράψει.. σε μας δεν περνούν αυτά που περνούν σε αυτούς που από πάντα ήταν αδύνατοι.. Πιστεύω ότι κάποιος πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό στα ίδια κιλά ώστε να μπορεί να ξεφεύγει χωρίς πρόβλημα.. 
Αλλά για τη σαλάτα που έφαγε η Πηνελόπη δεν ξέρω τι να πω.. Έλεος δηλαδή!
Constance μου χαίρομαι που ξεκόλλησες, άντε και μεγαλύτερες κατηφόρες τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## pennou

ανεπισημο ζυγισμα σημερα και εχασα 1,600 σε 6 μερες και τρωω καθε βραδυ γλυκο, εχω φαει πιτα σουβλακι κομπλε, παγωτα οτι μου ρχεται στο μυαλο αρκει να ακολουθω τους 4 κανονες του βιβλιου...

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ναι πρφανως μονο αλλοι ανθρωποι μπορουν να τρεφονται ετσι... για μενα γιαουρτι και φρουτα...


μου φαινεται και μενα υπερβολικο αυτό που λες,δεδομενου πως δεν εισαι ουτε 30. αλλα μπορει να φταιει και το καθημερινο ζυγισμα που σε οδηγει σε τετοια συμπερασματα. 
αν παντως πιστευιες πως εχεις χαμηλο μεταβολισμο,καλυτερα να πας σε εναν διατροφολογο να σου πει τι να κανεις,και μετα ισως χασεις κι αλλα κιλα χωρις τον ιδιο κοπο. 
δε ξερω,μη το αφηνεις σαν ντε φακτο κατασταση!

----------


## penelope1985

εννοειται οτι εφταιξε η ωρα αλλα και στις 8 να ετρωγα τα ιδια δεν νομιζω να υπηρχε τεραστια διαφορα. Ππαντως παιδια οι σαλατες π παιρνουμε απ'εξω ειναι θανατος...

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by cat82_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ναι πρφανως μονο αλλοι ανθρωποι μπορουν να τρεφονται ετσι... για μενα γιαουρτι και φρουτα...
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dew_
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι κάποιος πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό στα ίδια κιλά ώστε να μπορεί να ξεφεύγει χωρίς πρόβλημα.


Ισχυει αυτο.Μπορει οντως να φταιει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα τι να πω ρε παιδια εμενα ομως προσωπικα εχω δει οτι με βοηθαει να μην εκτροχιαζομαι.Τι να πω.

pennou το βιβλιο το διαβασα χθες, και δε μπορω να πω οτι λεει κατι διαφορετικο απο αυτα που κανω ηδη.Για τους 4 κανονες μιλω.Αν εξαιρεσω κατι ασκησεις ψυχολογικες που εχει τις οποιες δεν τις εχω κανει για μερες για να δω αν εχουν αποτελεσμα.Αλλα τους 4 κανονες ηδη τους εφαρμοζω.Και εχει και μια ασκηση για να μη ξαναφας πχ σοκολατα, που προσωπικα οσες φορες και να την κανω δεν παιζει να μην ξαναφαω.Αλλα μακαρι τουλαχιστον σε καποιον να λειτουργει.Ισως σε μενα δε λειτουργει επειδη δεν μπορεσα να ταυτιστω απολυτα με καμια κατηγορια υπερβαρων που περιεγραφε μεσα.

----------


## dew

Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το λινκ που το κατεβάσατε;;
Γιατί σε torrent βρήκα μόνο audio book και τα βαριέεεεμαι

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dew_
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι κάποιος πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί για ΠΟΛΥ καιρό στα ίδια κιλά ώστε να μπορεί να ξεφεύγει χωρίς πρόβλημα.
> 
> ...


αμα το κανεις τοτε χανεις...και φαινεται τα πας πολυ καλα...
απλα το λεω για ατομα σαν κ μενα που οντως οταν ετρωγα ετρωγα ασυναισθητα λες και βαριομουν και ηθελα να τελειωσει το φαι...ετσι δεν καταλαβαινα ποτε χορταινω και ετρωγα μεγαλες ποσοτητες...ομως τωρα τρωω συνειδητα και μπορει να φαω 5 πατατες τηγανητες οπως χθες το βραδυ και να πω οκ χορτασα κ πραγματικα να εχω χορτασει...

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε το λινκ που το κατεβάσατε;;
> Γιατί σε torrent βρήκα μόνο audio book και τα βαριέεεεμαι


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3V6XRDL

----------


## Constance

To βρηκα εδω μεσα εγω σε καποιο ποστ της pennou, αλλα δε θυμαμαι σε τι τοπικ το ειχε βαλει.Αλλα το διαβασα και ειχε 4 κανονες, που ηδη μου τους ειχε πει και ο διαιτολογος, και τους εφαρμοζα.Ελεγε πχ οταν πειναμε να φαμε (δηλαδη να μην τρωμε πχ δεκατιανο επειδη ηρθε η ωρα του απλα επειδη πραγματικα πειναμε).Να τρωμε συνειδητα και αργα την καθε μπουκια, να μην εχουμε το συνδρομο να αδειασουμε ολο το πιατο λες και θα μας πει κανενας τιποτα αμα αφησουμε λιγο, να σταματαμε οταν εχουμε εστω την υποψια του χορτασματος, και να τρωμε αυτο που θελουμε να φαμε και οχι αυτο που νομιζουμε οτι πρεπει να φαμε.Γενικα το βιβλιο αυτο που μου αφησε σα συμπερασμα ειναι να μην υποσιτίζουμε τον οργανισμο μας σε διαιτες γιατι φερνει το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα παντα.Αλλα εγω που δυο μηνες τωρα τρωω 1500 θερμιδες καθημερινα δε μπορω να πω πως τον υποσιτιζω.Αυτο που μου φανηκε υπερβολη στο βιβλιο ειναι που εχει κατι ασκησεις για να μη ξαναφας γλυκο ας πουμε.Που δε νομιζω οτι θα πιασει και ποτε.Παντως οι αποψεις που εχει ειναι πολυ σωστες και δεν ειναι αλλο ενα επικυνδινο βιβλιο διαιτας.

----------


## dew

Ευχαριστώ pennou  :Big Grin:  Ααα και ήθελα να σου πω ότι είσαι ηρωίδα.. αν κατάλαβα καλά και έχετε το είδος μαγαζιού που πιστεύω πραγματικά σε προσκυνώ που είσαι στα κιλά που είσαι και χάνεις κιόλας. Για μένα θα ήταν α κ α τ ο ρ θ ω τ ο!!
Με αυτά που γράφεις constance συμφωνώ.. βέβαια εγώ είμαι και λίγο πιο ακραίο άτομο, αλλά πάνω κάτω αυτό ακολουθώ.

----------


## Constance

dew αμα διαβασεις το βιβλιο θα δεις οτι λεει πολυ σωστα πραγματα.Μονο κατι ασκησεις που εχει πχ δες τον εαυτο σου στον καθρεφτη και κανε αυτο κι εκεινο και το αλλο, μονο αυτες μου φανηκαν λιγο καπως.Ισως βεβαια να θελει βαθος χρονου και να τις κανεις πολυ καιρο.

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Ευχαριστώ pennou  Ααα και ήθελα να σου πω ότι είσαι ηρωίδα.. αν κατάλαβα καλά και έχετε το είδος μαγαζιού που πιστεύω πραγματικά σε προσκυνώ που είσαι στα κιλά που είσαι και χάνεις κιόλας. Για μένα θα ήταν α κ α τ ο ρ θ ω τ ο!!
> Με αυτά που γράφεις constance συμφωνώ.. βέβαια εγώ είμαι και λίγο πιο ακραίο άτομο, αλλά πάνω κάτω αυτό ακολουθώ.



χαχα ποιος σου πε οτι πλησιαζω το μαγαζι????
ειλικρινα οταν ειχα βρει το βιβλιο λεω δεν γινεται να το κρατησω μονο για μενα...ας το μαθους οσο περισσοτερα ατομα μπορω γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις μπορει να βοηθησει καποιους..

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω πιστευω οτι αυτο το βιβλιο λεει απλα τα προφανη...

----------


## Constance

Ναι οντως λεει τα προφανη και πραγματα που εκανα ηδη, αλλα πχ αλλα βιβλια λενε μ#λακιες και τα χω ακολουθησει παλια και χτυπαγα το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο.Τουλαχιστον με αυτο δεν κινδυνευεις να παθεις τπτ.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Αυτο π εννοω ειναι οτι δεν ανακαλυψε την πυριτιδα ο κυριος αυτος!

----------


## pennou

μπορει να λεει τα προφανη για μερικους αλλα για αλλους ειναι πραγματα που ενω τα ξεραν στη θεωρια στη πραξη κολλουσαν...εγω πχ ετρωγα το μεσημερι μεχρι να σκασω για να μην πειναω μεχρι το βραδυνο που στην τελικη με εκανε να πειναω και να την χαλαω μεχρι τοτε..

----------


## Constance

Bασικα ενα βιβλιο δεν κανει τιποτα απο μονο του.Η ψυχολογια μετραει και η θεληση.Δηλαδη κι εγω που εκανα πριν το διαβασω τους 4 κανονες, παρολαυτα κολλησα μια βδομαδα τωρα.Πολλοι παραγοντες παιζουν ρολο σε καθε περιπτωση.Το βιβλιο δινει απλα καποιες γενικες κατευθυνσεις αλλα καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος.

----------


## loukoumaki

στα ιδια και σημερα, αλλα μαλωσα με την τουαλετα
τουλαχιστον ομως ο γιαγκουλας εδειξε σημαντικη απωλεια λιπους
για να δουμε στη συνεχεια...

----------


## penelope1985

Ζυγισμα αξημερωτα σημερα!

-100 γρ
59.4

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
Τα ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα συνεχίζονται..
-600γρ σήμερα. Από 106,7 σε 106,1. 
Σήμερα νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα! Ελπίζω αυτή η εβδομάδα να μην έχει ανεβάσματα ανάλογα με τα υπέρ-κατεβάσματα της προηγούμενης...
Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!

Penelope κοίτα το BMI μου! Είναι ίδιο με το αρχικό σου! Δε ξέρεις πόση ελπίδα μου δίνεις τώρα!!!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-400 κι από μένα!  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Και για μενα τα ανεξηγητα φαινομενα συνεχιζουν... παλι 80,8 κολλημενη εδω και μια εβδομαδα! Δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαινει και που ειναι το προβλημα. Αλλα... ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα!
> Τα ανεξήγητα φαινόμενα συνεχίζονται..
> -600γρ σήμερα. Από 106,7 σε 106,1. 
> Σήμερα νοιώθω πολύ καλύτερα! Ελπίζω αυτή η εβδομάδα να μην έχει ανεβάσματα ανάλογα με τα υπέρ-κατεβάσματα της προηγούμενης...
> Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους!!
> 
> Penelope κοίτα το BMI μου! Είναι ίδιο με το αρχικό σου! Δε ξέρεις πόση ελπίδα μου δίνεις τώρα!!!


Συγχαρητηρια dew! Θα φτασεις και εμενα. Αργα και σταθερα!

----------


## grin

κάντε υπομονή παιδιά, η αλήθεια είναι εκεί έξω!!! οι απαντήσεις κάποια στιγμή θα ρθουν....

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> κάντε υπομονή παιδιά, η αλήθεια είναι εκεί έξω!!! οι απαντήσεις κάποια στιγμή θα ρθουν....



Yes Mulder...

----------


## dew

lol

----------


## litsaki28

-600
75 again!!!

----------


## Constance

Επιτελους το ρημαδι το 5 εμφανιστηκε.75,9 δηλαδη -300.

----------


## dew

Μπράβο constance! Ξεκόλλησε επιτέλους... -400 σε 2 μέρες!!
Πλησιάζεις το στόχο  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!
-400 ουφ!
και πανω που πηγα να φρικαρω γιατι ηπια μαζεμενο 1 λιτρο νερο προ του υπνου.

----------


## Constance

Nαι dew μια χαρα ξεκολλησε και ηρεμησα κι εγω.Το σκ με την πανσεληνο ειμασταν ολοι τρελαμενοι μου φαινεται.
loukoumaki μπραβο!

----------


## loukoumaki

μπραβο και σε σενα κονστανς μου! παντα τετοια!!!

----------


## Constance

Ξεκινησε καλα η βδομαδα, αντε να παρουμε κουραγιο να συνεχίσουμε. :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Επιτελους το ρημαδι το 5 εμφανιστηκε.75,9 δηλαδη -300.



Μπρααααααααααααααααααβοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο!

----------


## karamela_ed

-200 σήμερα, εχω κατακρατηση αλλα δεν ξερω τον ατιμο τον λόγο :P

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια μπραβο για τις απωλειες! dew , karamela, καλα παμε!Penelope ευχαριστω. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-700γρ 
58.7

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! Μπράβο Πενέλοπε!!!

Σήμερα +/- 0.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα... Σαν να το ξερα... 80,8 ΚΑΙ σημερα. Αρχιζει και ειναι δυσκολο...

----------


## penelope1985

Mην απογοητευεσαι... μπορει να εχεις κατακρατηση και οταν ξεφουσκωσεις να πεσει κατευθειαν το βαρος... και εγω χθες ημουν τουμπανο σημερα ξεφουσκωσα και κατεβηκα...

----------


## brazil

Ναι αλλα αυτο συμβαινει τωρα 1 εβδομαδα και 1 μερα....

----------


## penelope1985

Τι να σου πω? Καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος...

----------


## brazil

Το ξερω βρε Πηνελοπη μου... εννοειται οτι ο καθε οργανισμος αντιδρα διαφορετικα! Τι να πω?? Περιμενω.....

----------


## penelope1985

Πραγματικα δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
-200γρ σήμερα. Από 106,1 σε 105,9! Νοιώθω τέλεια! Big day today!! Καλό μήνα σε όλες!!
Penelope μπράβο κοριτσάρα μου! Όπως πας θα είσαι σε συντήρηση πολύ πριν τα γενεθλιά σου!
Brazil μου μη στεναχωρίεσαι!! Εφόσον όλα τα κάνεις σωστά όπως βλέπουμε και διατροφή και άσκηση, τίποτα δε θα πάει χαμένο!! Βλέπω ότι κολυμπάς πολύ οπότε είναι δυνατόν αυτή τη στιγμή να μεγαλώνουν οι μύες σου, κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις πιο γρήγορα μετά. Ρώτα και τη Δανάη ή κάποιον γυμναστή και θα δεις!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα και καλο μηνα!
καλες απωλειες να 'χουμε!
σταθερη σημερα, αλλα δε γινεται να χανουμε και καθε μερα...
παντως θα ηθελα να μην κολλαω για μερες.
για να δουμε τι θα μας φερει ο ιουνιος.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα κοριτσια μου!
Σημερα μια απο τα ιδια με το loukoumaki.
dew μπραβο!Καλα πας! :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κ καλο μήνα!!!σημερα +100 ομως χτες εφαγα λιγες τηγαν.πατατες απο γκουντις κ ευτυχως που δεν παχυνα!αλλα το πηρα πεισματικα δεν αλλαζω τικερακι!αντε να δω 599999999!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια 
> -200γρ σήμερα. Από 106,1 σε 105,9! Νοιώθω τέλεια! Big day today!! Καλό μήνα σε όλες!!
> Penelope μπράβο κοριτσάρα μου! Όπως πας θα είσαι σε συντήρηση πολύ πριν τα γενεθλιά σου!
> Brazil μου μη στεναχωρίεσαι!! Εφόσον όλα τα κάνεις σωστά όπως βλέπουμε και διατροφή και άσκηση, τίποτα δε θα πάει χαμένο!! Βλέπω ότι κολυμπάς πολύ οπότε είναι δυνατόν αυτή τη στιγμή να μεγαλώνουν οι μύες σου, κάτι που θα σε βοηθήσει να χάσεις πιο γρήγορα μετά. Ρώτα και τη Δανάη ή κάποιον γυμναστή και θα δεις!


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! ΕΓΩ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΠΗΓΑ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΡΑΤΗΘΗΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΙΣ 5 ΠΡΩΤΕΣ!!!ΜΕΤΑ ΑΣΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ!!! ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΞΕΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΗ!!!!!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΖΗΛΕΥΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ Κ ΟΛΟΙ!!!!! ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΛΙΓΟ??? ΑΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΑ ΣΕ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΕΛΠΙΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ 15-18 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ!!!!

----------


## dew

Constance μου ευχαριστώ! Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!
Semie μου καλώς ήρθες κουκλίτσα! Ελπίζω να πέρασες όμορφα το σαβ/κο και ελπίζω να μη σκέφτεσαι τα 100γρ!! Αν και έχεις ήδη το bmi που έχω σαν τελικό στόχο, καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να μη νοιώθεις άνετα με το σώμα σου.. Τουλάχιστον όμως θα έπρεπε να νοιώθεις όμορφα με τη προσπάθεια που κάνεις και να προσπαθείς να μη χάσεις ευκαιρίες να περάσεις όμορφα!! Αυτό δεν είναι το σημαντικό στη ζωή μας; Να απολαμβάνουμε τις όμορφες στιγμούλες με το αγόρι μας και τους φίλους μας; Είσαι ήδη μία κούκλα και κάνε μου τη χάρη να βρεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου πριν γίνεις μοντέλο! 
Vivikaki καλώς γύρισες πίσω! Πολλά τα κιλάκια που βάζεις για στόχο σε 2 μήνες! Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να βάλεις απλά το διψήφιο και αν χάσεις παραπάνω να το χαρείς ακόμα περισσότερο!! Μη σκέφτεσε τις ατασταλίες σου, ψηλά το κεφάλι, βαθιές αναπνοές και πάμε δυναμικά (αυτό που σου λέω το κάνω χιχιχιχι)!!
Καλό καλοκαίρι!! Είμαι σίγουρη ότι για τις περισσότερες, αν όχι για όλες θα είναι καλύτερο από το περσινό.. Σωστα;  :Big Grin:

----------


## nina76

βιβικακι θα συμφωνήσω με τη dew, είναι πάρα πολλά μωρέ τα κιλά αυτά για διάστημα 2 μηνών.... πάρα πολλά
κι εγώ θα ήθελα θεωρητικά να ήμουν 85 μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου που θα βαφτίσουμε με το καλό το μωράκι μας, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δε γίνεται.

έλα να βάλουμε στόχο 4-5 κιλά για αρχή, και βλέπουμε  :Smile:  

κι εγώ πάλι σε πρόγραμμα από σήμερα, ήμουν διακοπές 5 μέρες και πήρα μισό κιλό (δε ζυγίστηκα όμως την πρώτη μέρα που γύρισα, ζυγίστηκα αφού πέρασε 1,5 μέρα, ακριβώς για το λόγο που λες κι εσύ, ήμουν πρησμένη απο το πολύ φαγητό και έφαγα 1,5 μέρα πιο νορμάλ για να ζυγιστώ μετά, να έχουν φύγει τα πολλά πολλά, αλλιώς πιστεύω θα έδειχνε 2 κιλά πάνω σίγουρα :P)

----------


## Veronica_ed

68,4  :Frown:  +500 από προχθές κ χωρίς καμία ατασθαλία..
Έχω να πάω τουαλέτα από το Σάββατο, ενώ είμαι σε φάση ωορρηξίας..
Ζω το δράμα μου αυτή τη βδομάδα..

----------


## BettyG

Εντάξει είσαι Βερόνικα, θα ξεκολήσεις όταν περάσουν όλα αυτά. 
Και τα δύο είναι βασικά για το τί δείχνει η ζυγαριά μας.

----------


## BettyG

Χαιρετώ όλα τα κορίτσια, κι εγώ όπως πάντα στα ίδια, κουράγιο κορίτσια...

----------


## penelope1985

+200 γρ
58.9
ΜΑΜΗΜΕΝΟΙ ΥΔΑΤΑΝΘΡΑΚΕΣ

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!! 
-400γρ σημερα, επιτελους ξεκολλησα μετα απο 1,5 εβδομαδα! 80,4!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Καλό ξεκόλλημα brasil!  :Big Grin:  Μπράβο κορίτσι!!!
-300γρ σήμερα. Από 105,9 σε 105,6.

----------


## brazil

Ευχαριστω πολυ dew!! Και εσυ δεν πας πισω... εχεις απιστευτη προοδο!!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα!! 
> -400γρ σημερα, επιτελους ξεκολλησα μετα απο 1,5 εβδομαδα! 80,4!!


μπράβο μπραζιλ, είδες για να μην το βάλεις κάτω, μπράβο!!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
-200!  :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα σας!!!!

και σημερα σταθερη στα κιλα μου, αλλα δε με πειραζει γιατι εκανα πολλες αμαρτιες αυτες τις μερες.... μιαμιση βδ δηλαδη ειμαι βουτιγμενη στην αμαρτια!!! αλλα στα κιλα σταθερη!!!

καλο κ αυτο..

απο σημερα αρχιζω και παλι κολυμπι, γιατι αρκετα το αφισα πισω...

----------


## brazil

Που εισαι βρε mtsekaki??? Πολυ μας ελειψες!!! Καλη επανοδο!

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο κοριτσακια μου!dew,brasil μπραβο!
Πηνελοπη αυριο θα εισαι μια χαρα,μην ανησυχεις!
εγω δεν ζυγιστηκα σημερα γιατι ο αχαιρευτος ο φιλος μου ουτε μια ζυγαρια δεν εχει σπιτι του!ασε που βραδιατικα (2 το βραδυ)τον επιασε τρομερη λιγουρα (ουτε εγκυος να τανε) και εψαχνε απεγνωσμενα κατι να φαει!εφερε σοκολατες κλπ αλλα εγω κυρια δεν αγγιξα τπτ!παντως δεν ειναι αδικια αυτος να τρωει οτι να ναι οτι ωρα να ναι και εγω να κρατιεμαι αλλα να μην ειμαι εγω αυτη που εχει κοιλιακους κλπ??ε???

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλό μήνα γυναικάρες
Μπραβο για τις απώλειες, σήμερα -300

Αυριο θα ειμαι + αλλα το ποσο δεν ξερω γιατι σημερα κανω ελευθερο

----------


## Constance

Αντε ξανα μανα στα ιδια, αντε ξανα μανα καμια βδομαδα κολλημα ετσι να γουσταρουμε.:P

----------


## VIVIKAKI

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> βιβικακι θα συμφωνήσω με τη dew, είναι πάρα πολλά μωρέ τα κιλά αυτά για διάστημα 2 μηνών.... πάρα πολλά
> κι εγώ θα ήθελα θεωρητικά να ήμουν 85 μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου που θα βαφτίσουμε με το καλό το μωράκι μας, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό δε γίνεται.
> 
> έλα να βάλουμε στόχο 4-5 κιλά για αρχή, και βλέπουμε  
> 
> κι εγώ πάλι σε πρόγραμμα από σήμερα, ήμουν διακοπές 5 μέρες και πήρα μισό κιλό (δε ζυγίστηκα όμως την πρώτη μέρα που γύρισα, ζυγίστηκα αφού πέρασε 1,5 μέρα, ακριβώς για το λόγο που λες κι εσύ, ήμουν πρησμένη απο το πολύ φαγητό και έφαγα 1,5 μέρα πιο νορμάλ για να ζυγιστώ μετά, να έχουν φύγει τα πολλά πολλά, αλλιώς πιστεύω θα έδειχνε 2 κιλά πάνω σίγουρα :P)



το ξερω οτι εχετε δικιο!!!αλλά τον βαζω τον στοχο μηπως και με πιασει λιγο παραπανω το πεισμα!!! και επειδη εχω πολλα κιλα μπορει στην αρχη να χασω παραπανω απο το φθσιολογικο!!!!!θα μαθουμε σε 2 μηνες που θα ζυγιστω!!γιατι προς το παρον δεν προκειται να το τολμησω!!αντε να δουμε!!!βεβαια ειπαμε με πολυ γυμναστικη μιας και ειμαι ανεργη και 6 γευματα την ημερα!!πιο πολυ φρουτα!!! τα δημητριακα για πρωινο τα εκοψα γιατι εχουν πολλες θερμιδες και αντι αυτου τρωγω ανανα και κανενα αλλο φρουτο για πρωινο!!!!!!!!! ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες, επανηλθα απο αθηνα, περαστικα σοσους μενουν εκει πραγματικα...
βεβαια δεν ειχε ζεστη αλλα ειχε ολα ταλλα.
επιτελους πισω, 

ανανεωμενη κ με ενα μεγαλο 85.0 στη ζυγαρια.

δεν πειραζει ηταν δυσκολοι μηνες,
τοσο καιρο σταθερη ευτυχως, τωρα που ειδα κα νεβαινει ο δεικτης επικυνδινα αρχιζω να προσεχω.
Δε παει αλλο.
καθημερινο ζυγισμα λοιπον κ ευχομαι κ προσευχομαι για συνεχη μειωση!

----------


## nina76

welcome back bad! 
Μη στεναχωριέσαι για την ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς, πιστεύω ότι με 2-3 μέρες προσοχής θα κατέβει απότομα γιατί δεν είναι ότι τα έχεις καιρό τα κιλά αυτά, απλά έφαγες μερικές μέρες παραπάνω κι ανέβηκε ο δείκτης. Μια χαρά θα είσαι θα δεις. 
Κι εγώ στη Ρώμη έφαγα πολύ (παγωτά, πρωινά, ζυμαρικά, πίτσες, χαμός), περίμενα κανα 2 μέρες αφού γύρισα για να ζυγιστώ για να έχουν φύγει τα πολλά-πολλά και να μη φρικάρω... ʼντε θέλω κι εγώ να κάνω λίγο πιο εντατική προσπάθεια μερικές μέρες μπας και κατέβω λίγο, είμαι πολύ καιρό στο +/- 99.....
φιλάκια βρε :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

eidew δεν παχυνες! περασες ομορφα? φιλια πολλα πολλα

----------


## nina76

αχ ναι περάσαμε τέλεια!! Ενθουσιάστηκα με την πόλη αυτή, συνδυάζει πολλά πράγματα, ήταν πανέμορφα! ʼσε που ήμασταν και οι 2 μας με τον άντρα μου μετά από πολύυυυυ καιρό  :Smile:  ούτε παιδιά, ούτε δουλειές σπιτιού ούτε τίποτα, το χρειαζόμασταν και οι δυο μας είχαμε να φύγουμε 1.5 χρόνο έτσι μόνοι μας τα δυο μας...

βασικά bad είμαι σίγουρη ότι είχα ανέβει κάμποσο, αλλά ζυγίστηκα την Τρίτη πρωί ενώ είχαμε επιστρέψει Κυριακή μεσημέρι, για να έχει πέσει ο δείκτης και να μη με πάρει από κάτω...

φιλακια

----------


## badgirl11

τελεια  :Wink:  νασαι καλα να ταξιδευετε παρεα!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> Καλημερες, επανηλθα απο αθηνα, περαστικα σοσους μενουν εκει πραγματικα...
> βεβαια δεν ειχε ζεστη αλλα ειχε ολα ταλλα.
> επιτελους πισω, 
> 
> ανανεωμενη κ με ενα μεγαλο 85.0 στη ζυγαρια.
> 
> δεν πειραζει ηταν δυσκολοι μηνες,
> τοσο καιρο σταθερη ευτυχως, τωρα που ειδα κα νεβαινει ο δεικτης επικυνδινα αρχιζω να προσεχω.
> ...



Μην σε παίρνει απο κατω κανε για 2 -3 μερούλες πολυ λαιτ διατροφή να επανελθεις, ολα φτιαχνονται ζουζουνα μου αρκει να το θελεις πολυ  :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
λιπος χανω, κιλα δε χανω...
τι κολπα ειναι παλι αυτα? εχω γινει κουρελι...

----------


## granita_ed

loykoymaki μου γλυκο!μην στεναχωριεσαι!αυτο ειναι οτι καλύτερο!Φαντασου να εχανες μονο νερο ενω τωρα ξερεις οτι εχεις κατακρατηση για καποιον αγνωστο λογο αλλα θα δεις οτι σε λιγες μερες ολα θα ναι σούπερ!οταν χανεις λιπος ειναι το καλυτερο κ το πιο σωστο!

----------


## loukoumaki

σ΄ευχαριστω σεμι μου!!! απλα νευριαζω που δε μπορω να χασω σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος, δε γινεται δλδ μαζι με το λιπος να φευγει και το βαρος??
γιατι στο βαθος του μυαλου μας εχουμε συνδυασει την απωλεια με την καθοδο της ζυγαριας...
λαθος βεβαια και το ξερω, αλλα αντε τωρα να με πεισεις...

----------


## angelika_ed

87,3 τουλαχιστον σταθερη !

----------


## nina76

λουκουμάκι μου μη στεναχωριέσαι, θεωρώ ότι κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός στην απώλεια βάρους
μπορεί κάποιος να χάνει 100-200 γρ κάθε μέρα, ενώ άλλος να είναι στα ίδια κιλά 4 μέρες και μετά εν μία νυκτί να πέφτει 500 γρ ή και παραπάνω, αλλα τελικά η απώλεια να είναι ουσιαστικά η ίδια...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by semie_
> μπραβο κοριτσακια μου!dew,brasil μπραβο!
> Πηνελοπη αυριο θα εισαι μια χαρα,μην ανησυχεις!
> εγω δεν ζυγιστηκα σημερα γιατι ο αχαιρευτος ο φιλος μου ουτε μια ζυγαρια δεν εχει σπιτι του!ασε που βραδιατικα (2 το βραδυ)τον επιασε τρομερη λιγουρα (ουτε εγκυος να τανε) και εψαχνε απεγνωσμενα κατι να φαει!εφερε σοκολατες κλπ αλλα εγω κυρια δεν αγγιξα τπτ!παντως δεν ειναι αδικια αυτος να τρωει οτι να ναι οτι ωρα να ναι και εγω να κρατιεμαι αλλα να μην ειμαι εγω αυτη που εχει κοιλιακους κλπ??ε???


Aυριο δεν παιζει... Θα μ ερθει περιοδος... για αυτο και σημερα θα χτυπησω sugarfree cheesecake στα starbucks

----------


## Constance

Penelope το εφεραν το sugarfree!!!!!!Πωπω με ψηνει τωρα.:P
Ποσες θερμιδες εχει (κλασικη penelope-ερωτηση.:P)

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω για τη συμπαρασταση νινα μου! το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν τα παραταω

----------


## grin

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Εντάξει είσαι Βερόνικα, θα ξεκολήσεις όταν περάσουν όλα αυτά. 
> Και τα δύο είναι βασικά για το τί δείχνει η ζυγαριά μας.


κορίτσι τί έγινε, ξεκόλλησες εσύ; ή μας έδωσες τα φώτα σου και συ ακόμα παλεύεις;;

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Penelope το εφεραν το sugarfree!!!!!!Πωπω με ψηνει τωρα.:P
> Ποσες θερμιδες εχει (κλασικη penelope-ερωτηση.:P)


Θα ρωτησω εκει... εχω κανει φυλλο και φτερο το νετ και δεν το βρισκω πουθενα... Να μου πεις σιγα να μην ξερουν... Παντως εγω θα το παρω οπως και να'χει γιατι εχω ακουσει τα καλυτερα και μ εχει λειψει το παλιο καλο τσιζκεικ των Starbucks που δεν ειχε καμια γευση...

----------


## Constance

Αχ cheesecake starbucks αυτο με το βατομουρο μεσα.Θα πεθανωωωω!:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ω ναι!

----------


## granita_ed

εγω παντως πηρα αυτα τα μικρα παγωτακια που μου λεγατε κ τρωω περιπου 4 τη βδομαδα..δε νομιζω να μου κανουν ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ κακο...αχ τα γλυκακια δε μου λενε κατι αλλα για παγωτο πεθαινω!!!!!!χιχιχιχ

----------


## penelope1985

το παγωτο γενικοτερα ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας τροφιμο...

----------


## Constance

Συμφωνω.
Semie τι παγωτακια ειν'αυτααααα; :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

α ε τοτε να τρωω καθε μερα!χιχιχι πλακιτσα!

----------


## penelope1985

μα πραγματικα θα μπορουσαμε... αν μεναμε στη μια μπαλα...

----------


## granita_ed

Α εγω πραγματικα μπορω να μεινω στη μια μπαλα.αν μου λεγες φαε καθε μερα αλλα μονο μια μπαλα θα το προτιμουσα απ το μια φορα το μηνα κανονικα!

ειναι κατι μινι παγωτακια!ξυλακι.

----------


## Constance

Ειναι καλη φαση τα μινι ξυλακια και τα μινι πυραυλακια.Και παντα υπαρχει και το σορμπε. :Wink:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Εντάξει είσαι Βερόνικα, θα ξεκολήσεις όταν περάσουν όλα αυτά. 
> Και τα δύο είναι βασικά για το τί δείχνει η ζυγαριά μας.
> 
> ...


Όχι παιδί μου bomako, εδώ σταθερά!!!! από 18 Μάη μη ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας!!

----------


## grin

κρίμα  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> σ΄ευχαριστω σεμι μου!!! απλα νευριαζω που δε μπορω να χασω σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος, δε γινεται δλδ μαζι με το λιπος να φευγει και το βαρος??
> γιατι στο βαθος του μυαλου μας εχουμε συνδυασει την απωλεια με την καθοδο της ζυγαριας...
> λαθος βεβαια και το ξερω, αλλα αντε τωρα να με πεισεις...


Έλα Λουκουμένια μου, μη στενοχωριέσαι, σκέψου να γινόταν το αντίθετο, να έχανες βάρος και όχι λίπος, δε θα ήταν χειρότερο?
Το βάρος μπορεί να μη φαίνεται, το λίπος ομως φαίνεται γιατί έχει μεγάλο όγκο.
φιλιά, η ομοιοπαθής  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Βetty ακομα ρε συ!Σπασιμο νευρων ρε γμτ.:/

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bomo_
> κρίμα


εσύ πως πας μετά τα πρώτα 2 έχασες άλλο?

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Βetty ακομα ρε συ!Σπασιμο νευρων ρε γμτ.:/


ʼστα φιλενάδα, τρώω τα σίδερα ένα πράγμα! η φάση είναι οτι όλοι μου λένε πως αδυνάτησες! και η ακατανόμαστη @@@
τα ίδια 69!

----------


## grin

Ναι κουνήθηκε και ακόμα λίγο η βελόνα, απλά τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι εντελώς στάσιμη με αποκορύφωμα μια χθεσινή μεταμεσονύκτια κραιπάλη, οπότε δεν μπαίνω καν στη διαδικασία-έχω αποβάλλει κάθε ίχνος υποψίας ότι μπορεί και - να ανέβω να μετρηθώ:P

----------


## Constance

A κι εμενα μου το λενε αυτο και μου σπαει τα νευρα επισης για διαφορους λογους.Κυριως γιατι αρχιζουν τις ερωτησεις "ποσα κιλα εχεις παει;" "τι διαιτα κανεις" κλπ.
Παντως κι εγω με ρυθμους χελωνας προχωρω τις τελευταιες μερες.Χανω 300-400 γραμμαρια μαζεμενα, και μετα για 5-6 μερες καθεται στα ιδια.Τι να πω.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Penelope μπραβο κοριτσι μου τα καταφερες!Πρεπει να ειναι τελειο συναισθημα το 5αρακι.
> 
> Σημερα -200 κατω, στα 76,3!



Το ποστ μου αυτο ηταν στις 24 Μαιου.Και δεν ξεφυγα θερμιδικα ουτε μια μερα, και καθε βραδυ τελευταιο γευμα 8.Τι να πω ρε παιδι μου.10 μερες διατροφη , -400 γραμμαρια.Και δεν κανω τιποτα λαθος.Υπομονη τι να πω.

----------


## granita_ed

constnce μου ειπε ενας φιλος μου που ασχολειται με γυμναστικες,γραμμωσεις κλπ κλπ οτι μετα απο 2 μηνες προσπαθειας πρεπει για μια βδομαδα να ανεβασουμε περιπου 200 θερμιδες τη μερα κ μετα ξανα.αλλιως λεει δε ξεκολλαει ο οργανισμος.τωρα τι να σου πω.κανε κ μια ελευθερη μερα βρε παιδι μου.

----------


## Constance

Ελευθερη δεν εχω κανει και να σου πω την αληθεια το φοβαμαι να κανω μη τυχον κατρακυλησω ξανα.Αλλα να αυξησω θερμιδες δε νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος γιατι περνω 1500 τη μερα.Μαλλον πρεπει να κανω κανα ελευθερο και να ξεπερασω το ψυχολογικο κολλημα.Οποτε λεω αντε να κανω ελευθερο σημερα, μετα λεω γιατι να κανω δε το εχω αναγκη (ψυχολογικα τουλαχιστον).Τεσπα θα δω..Ευχαριστω semie μου. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

παντως ηταν καθετος σ αυτο.δλδ οτι αν δε το κανουμε αυτο στανταρ κολλαμε μετα απο 2 μηνες.κανε εστω μια μερα ελευθερη,μην το αφηνεις για να μην κολλησεις πολύ και απογοητευτεις,η ψυχολογια παιζει σημαντικο ρολο.δες εμενα που εχω κανει τοσες ελευθερες μερες,οκ μπορει να πηγα λιγο πισω αλλα δεν πηρα ποτε πανω απο μισο κιλο πισω κ μιλαω για μισο κιλο μετα απο το Πασχα πχ.(3-4 ελευθερες μερες οτι να ναι)!

----------


## Constance

Εχεις δικιο semie μου.Aκομα και στη γιορτη και τα γενεθλια μου εφαγα απο μισο γλυκο και θερμιδικα δεν ξεφυγα.Και οντως εχουν περασει δυο μηνες απο τοτε που ξαναξεκινησα προσπαθεια μετα απο ενα χειμωνα που εκτροχιαστικα.Εντωμεταξυ τα 75 κιλα για μενα ειναι στοιχειωμενα γιατι παντα εφτανα ως εδω και σταματαγα προσπαθεια ειτε λογω κολληματος ειτε επειδη με ειχε κουρασει η διατροφη.Και περσυ τετοια εποχη 75 ημουν και ελεγα θα αδυνατισω κι αλλο , το καλοκαιρι τελικα διατηρηθηκα και το χειμωνα πηρα 8 κιλα.Ουφ αντε να δουμε.

----------


## granita_ed

ναι αλλα αυτο το καλοκαιρι δεν θα σταματησεις γιατι θα μαστε εδω παρεα κ εγω ειμαι γκρινιαρα κ δεν μπορω να κανω μονη μου διαιτα!θελω συμπαρασταση!!

----------


## Constance

Εννοειται!Δε σταματαω αν δε φτασω τα κιλα στοχο.Ειδικα οσο δειχνει 7 πρωτο ψηφιο! :Wink: Παρεουλα θα ειμαστε ολες δε σας αφηνω οτι και να κανω με τη διατροφη κ τα κιλα.

----------


## granita_ed

τελεια! :-)

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> σ΄ευχαριστω σεμι μου!!! απλα νευριαζω που δε μπορω να χασω σαν κανονικος ανθρωπος, δε γινεται δλδ μαζι με το λιπος να φευγει και το βαρος??
> γιατι στο βαθος του μυαλου μας εχουμε συνδυασει την απωλεια με την καθοδο της ζυγαριας...
> λαθος βεβαια και το ξερω, αλλα αντε τωρα να με πεισεις...
> ...


ευτυχως, εχω εσας μπετουλα μου και τιποτα δε μπορει να με σταματησει.. Ο θυμος, η αγανακτηση, η πικρα νομιζω πως ειναι φυσιολογικες αντιδρασεις καποιες στιγμες, ομως η θεληση για την επιτευξη του στοχου ειναι ισχυροτερη! θα τα καταφερουμε!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> 
> ευτυχως, εχω εσας μπετουλα μου και τιποτα δε μπορει να με σταματησει.. Ο θυμος, η αγανακτηση, η πικρα νομιζω πως ειναι φυσιολογικες αντιδρασεις καποιες στιγμες, ομως η θεληση για την επιτευξη του στοχου ειναι ισχυροτερη! θα τα καταφερουμε!!


+1000!

----------


## penelope1985

Mαλιστα αλλα 100 και η περιοδος δεν ηρθε πρωι οπως παντα... Την περιμενω απο ωρα σε ωρα...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!!
-300γρ, τελεια! 80,1!! Περιμενω την στιγμη που θα φυγει αυτο το 8 απο πανω μου...

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
+200...  :Frown: 
μμμ...

----------


## badgirl11

kalhmeres, ιδια με χθες αρα...δεν ειναι υγρα κ παχυνα,
θα ζυγιστω αλλη μια μετα το πρωινο κ την τουαλεττα μηπως κ πεσει...
μουρτσιελαγκο περιεργο, κ εφαγες ψαρι χθες νομιζω?

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-700γρ σήμερα. Από 105,6 σε 104,9. Έφτασα το στόχο μου και έκανα αναθεώρηση στον επόμενο (να φτάσω διψήφιο) για την πρώτη Ιουλίου  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο dew !
κ γω στοχο ναμαι 80 πρωτη ιουλιου!

----------


## badgirl11

-400γρ,
84.6
πρωτη μερα νηστειας

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα 
> -700γρ σήμερα. Από 105,6 σε 104,9. Έφτασα το στόχο μου και έκανα αναθεώρηση στον επόμενο (να φτάσω διψήφιο) για την πρώτη Ιουλίου


Εισαι φοβερη dew! Φτου, φτου και καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## dew

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια  :Smile: 
Καλά δεν έγινα και αδύνατη σε μια μέρα.. ακόμα παχύσαρκη είμαι.. ΑΛΛΑ μία ΥΠΕΡ-ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ παχύσαρκη χιχι

----------


## murcielago

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> kalhmeres, ιδια με χθες αρα...δεν ειναι υγρα κ παχυνα,
> θα ζυγιστω αλλη μια μετα το πρωινο κ την τουαλεττα μηπως κ πεσει...
> μουρτσιελαγκο περιεργο, κ εφαγες ψαρι χθες νομιζω?




Όχι βρε bad, χθες χορτοφαγία και το βράδυ τη λεμονάδα- ίσως να έπεσε πολλή η ζάχαρη- τι να πω;
(χαλάλι όμως...  :Wink:  )

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα σε ολες!τελικα σημερα ζυγιστηκα και ειμαι 61.1 στα ιδια δλδ αλλα χτες εφαγα κ 1/3 απο μια σακουλα πατατακια που βρηκα σπιτι μετα απο πολύυυυυυυυυυ καιρο οποτε ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!
dew μου μπραβο!το χουμε!παμε γερα!
πηνελοπη αυτο δεν ειναι απιστευτα σπαστικο?να ξερεις οτι θα ρθει να περιμενεις απο στιγμη σε στιγμη κ αυτη η ρημαδα η περιοδος να παιζει μαζι μας??ουφ!
αντε κ αυριο ευχομαι σε ολες μας ενα κιλο μειον!!!!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Νομιζω θα κανω ελευθερο σημερα να σοκαριστει λιγο ο οργανισμος για να ξεκολλησει.

----------


## penelope1985

Αλλαξα μπαταριες στη ζυγαρια γιατι στα κιλα λιπους εδω και μερες με δειχνει +3 και τωρα λεει οτι ειναι 58.7.... Κωλοζυγαριες!

----------


## Constance

Ε αφου σε δειχνει λιγοτερα τωρα Πηνελοπη μου μια χαρα τη βρισκω τη ζυγαρια.

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ομολογουμενως αυτο ειναι το βασικοτερο προσον μιας ζυγαριας...

----------


## dew

Constance μου δεν ξέρω τι να πω.. κουράγιο μόνο!
Δε μου έχει τύχει ποτέ τέετοιο κόλλημα και πραγματικά ελπίζω να σου ξεκολήσει σύντομα!! 
Μήπως να συμβουλευόσουν έναν διατροφολόγο.. δεν ξέρω κιόλας πως δουλεύουν, αν δηλαδή μπορούν να σε διαφωτίσουν με μερικά πράγματα - απορίες κτλ ή δουλεύουν μόνο με μηνιαία προγράμματα..

----------


## Constance

Διατροφολογου διαιτα ακολουθω.Βεβαια δεν πηγαινω πλεον, απλα επειδη εχω παει κι εχω ξαναπαει στο παρελθον και παντα τα χαλαγα στη συντηρηση επειδη δεν την ακολουθουσα τωρα πλεον εχω τη διατροφη και κανω διαιτα μονη μου.Και μου ειχε πει σε τετοια κολληματα να μη δινω σημασια και να συνεχιζω λες και δεν τρεχει τιποτα.Ειναι σχεδον μια βδομαδα που εχω κολλησει.Και σκεφτομαι οτι 2 μηνες δεν εχω κανει παρασπονδια.Λεω μηπως κανω ελευθερο αλλα και η μερα σημερα δε βοηθαει λογω απεργιας στα ΜΜΜ.Αν ηταν να κανω ελευθερο θα πηγαινα στο αγαπημενο μου κινεζικο ας πουμε.Τεσπα θα δω...Ευχαριστω dew μου.

----------


## granita_ed

Μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου φαε μια μερα ελευθερα και θα δεις.στην τελικη μη ξεφυγεις πολυ θερμιδικα απλα δωσε στον οργανισμο να "κλεψει" λιγακι σε ποιοτητα τροφων!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Νομιζω θα κανω ελευθερο σημερα να σοκαριστει λιγο ο οργανισμος για να ξεκολλησει.


Constance μου κι εγώ το έκανα το ελεύθερο, σιγά μην ξεκόλησα, γκρρρρρ, έχω φρικάρει με τη μ@^&$%#^α, αλλά
έχω πεισμώσει κιόλας, δε θα της περάσει γμτ

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα, μια απο τα ιδια, μην απογοητευεστε
φανταστειτε κολλημα σε τριψηφιο και παρηγορηθειτε...
βλεπετε? παντα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.
ειχα πει θα εβλεπα διψηφιο 1/7 αλλα οπως παει το καλοκαιρακι θα φυγει κι εγω τριψηφιο θα βλεπω ακομα και θα μου γυρνανε τ' αντερα
παντως τη διατροφη μου δεν τη χαλαω, γιατι αν το κανω θα χασω και τους μεχρι τωρα κοπους μου

----------


## BettyG

Κι εγώ μαζί σου Λουκουμάκι μου δεν τη χαλάω με τη καμία. Κι ένα ελεύθερο που έκανα με τον Αλκαίο 
τίποτα δεν κατάφερα και με φάγανε οι τύψεις μετά.

----------


## loukoumaki

δεν κανω ελευθερο, δε λαχταραω να φαω τιποτα εξαλλου
απλα σκεφτομαι μηπως ηδη τρωω αρκετα και πρεπει να μειωσω τις ποσοτητες
σκεφτομαι να κανω αυριο αποτοξινωση με φρουτα και χυμους και να καθιερωσω 16ωρη νηστεια

----------


## dew

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ειχα πει θα εβλεπα διψηφιο 1/7 αλλα οπως παει το καλοκαιρακι θα φυγει κι εγω τριψηφιο θα βλεπω ακομα και θα μου γυρνανε τ' αντερα
> παντως τη διατροφη μου δεν τη χαλαω, γιατι αν το κανω θα χασω και τους μεχρι τωρα κοπους μου


λουκουμάκι μου συνέχισε τη διατροφή σου και θα το δούμε μαζί το διψήφιο τον Ιούλιο!! Και αν όχι την 1η, τότε λίγο αργότερα. Θα ξεκολλήσεις και θα πάρεις τον κατήφορο!

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω γλυκεια μου dew και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την απωλεια σου!! ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι!!!

----------


## penelope1985

-900! οτι να'ναι!
58.1

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-100...  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 80,1 σταθερη σημερα, κανεεεενα προβλημα. Περιμενω αυριο...

----------


## badgirl11

καλημερεςςς

84.2 oyffffffffff

-400g

ζυγισμα ξανα σε λιγο μετα τον καφε

----------


## penelope1985

bad is back with a vengeance!

----------


## badgirl11

:Big Grin:  ναι την ατιμη δεν την αφηνω να με δειχνει 85. αμα θελει 5 ας δειξει 75.
πηνελοπη εισαι κοντα στην λυτρωση! 1.1!

----------


## penelope1985

μπα bad θα παω πιο κατω! στα 55 και βλεπουμε... απλα δεν εχω αλλαξει τικερακι ακομα...

----------


## badgirl11

καλυτερα να εχεις 2-3 κιλα για περιθωριο συντηρησης...
Πηνελοπη εγινες εξπερ με τις θερμιδες, δε θα παχυνεις ποτε, κ μονο η γνωση των θερμιδων αποτρεπει...

----------


## penelope1985

Κοιτα γενικως οι θερμιδες η που σε βοηθανε η που σε κανουν τρελη... Ειναι λιγο μαλακια να εισαι εξω και να μην μπορεις να φας κατι επειδη δεν ξερεις τις θερμιδες π εχει...

----------


## badgirl11

τελειως, εχεις δικιο, κι οχι μονο αυτο αλλα δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο να τραφει κανεις με 1200 θερμιδες αν γνωριζει τις θερμιδες.
ελπιζω τον χειμωνα που θα ξανασχοληθω να τις μαθω αυτη τη φορα καλυτερα,
προς το παρον θερμιδες στο πολυ περιπου να βλεπω 1000 αδα...
ποσες πιστευεις ειναι οι θερμιδες συντηρησης μου με υψος 1.63 και βαρος 83?

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Στα ίδια σήμερα 104,9! Και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Το καθε κιλο θελει 25 θερμιδες. Οποτε 83x25 = 2075

----------


## badgirl11

καπου στο 2000 με υπολογιζα κ εγω.
σπαω το κεφαλι μου κ δε θυμαμαι ποσες μου ειχε βγαλει ο διαιτολογος στα περιπου τωρινα κιλα μου.
θα ψαξω στο φορουμ οταν εχω χρονο. νομιζω καπου εκει που λες...
ταχα βγαλει κ γω με εναν τυπο 1950 αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## penelope1985

Το κιλο ειναι 25 με 30 θερμιδες αναλογως και με τον βαθμο ασκησης που κανεις...

----------


## layza

Πηνελοπη μπραβο σου για την απωλεια θελω να σε ρωτησω,μπορει να το εχεις ξαναπει αλλα ψαχνω κ δν βρισκω,σε ποσο καιρο τα εχασες τα κιλα;και με ποιον τροπο;

----------


## badgirl11

δυστηχως εδω κ μηνες καμμια ασκηση

ουφ 83.9 μετα τον καφε.
αμην.
εφυγααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααα στοχος 83.5 αυριο

----------


## litsaki28

επαψα να ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα γιατι με αγχωνει αλλα σημερα ειμαι 73.200 και παρα παρα πολυ χαρουμενηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
καλημεραααααααααααααααααα αααα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by layza_
> Πηνελοπη μπραβο σου για την απωλεια θελω να σε ρωτησω,μπορει να το εχεις ξαναπει αλλα ψαχνω κ δν βρισκω,σε ποσο καιρο τα εχασες τα κιλα;και με ποιον τροπο;


Απο το καλοκαιρι μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα πηγα απο 85 σε 77 με πολυ λιγη προσπαθεια και απο τον Γεναρη που αρχισα εντατικα γυμναστικη και διατροφη τα υπολοιπα... Η μονη απαντηση π μπορω να σ πω για τη διατροφη ειναι το φερμουαρ στο στομα...

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα
λιπος λιγοτερο, βαρος αμετακινητο
δεν φταιει παντως η ζυγαρια, την τεσταρα με μια 6αδα νερα
τωρα οσον αφορα το ποσοστο λιπους, τι να πω?
αφου δεν κανει λαθος στα κιλα γιατι να κανει στο λιπος?
δεν ξερω τι γινεται, πραγματικα...

----------


## Constance

Παλι στα ιδια σημερα(5η μερα)!Οτι να ναι πραγματικα.Χθες το απογευμα με εδειξε μισο κιλο κατω (λογος ανεξηγητος) και σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Η ζυγαρια ειναι ενταξει γιατι κι εγω την τσεκαρα.Δε σταματαμε συνεχιζουμε.Ειδικα τωρα που ολοι μου λενε οτι εχω αδυνατισει ΠΑΡΑ πολυ (κι εγω εχω χασει 7 κιλα απο το πασχα).Προχωραμε.Η ζυγαρια δε θα με ξενερωσει. :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Eτσι ετσι!

----------


## xontrompizeli

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγίστηκα και η ζυγαριά μου έδειχνε 86!!Και νιώθω πολύ χαρούμενη γι'αυτό...αλλά θα χαρώ ακόμη περισσότερο αν η ζυγαριά του διαιτολόγου δείχνει το ίδιο τη Δευτέρα...οπότε αφήνω την αλλαγή στο τικεράκι για τότε!

----------


## Veronica_ed

67,7!! Γιούυυυπι ξεκόλλησα! Για την ακρίβεια το πρωί ήμουν 68,1 κ όταν γύρισα 67,7!

----------


## pennou

μα ειναι δυνατον????η Mama's σαλατα στα goody's 764 θερμιδες????

----------


## BettyG

Τι έχει μέσα αυτή η σαλάτα? τόσο παχυντικό! δε την έχω πάρει ποτέ

----------


## pennou

Υλικά:

Τραγανά κρητικά παξιμάδια με ντομάτα,κάπαρη, ελιές, μαϊντανό, φέτα, ρίγανη και ελαιόλαδο.

----------


## pennou

ας ετρωγα ενα burger τις μισες θα παιρνα

----------


## BettyG

μάλλον λάθος θα είναι βρε Πεννου, λέμε να είναι 150 θ. τα παξημάδια, και 100 η φέτα, 100 το λάδι και 50 οι ελιές χοντρικά, δε την κόβω 
για παραπάνω, που βρήκες εσύ αυτή την τιμή?

----------


## pennou

http://natofao.blogspot.com/2010/05/...-club1416.html

----------


## BettyG

Τι να πω ίσως την έχουν πλημμυρίσει στο λάδι, πως αλλιώς? τι να πω.. δύσκολο μου φαίνεται με αυτά τα υλικά

----------


## pennou

παντως λαδι δεν ειχε πολυ ουτε να φανταστεις τα παξιμαδια δεν ειχαν μαλακωσει

----------


## penelope1985

ρε παιδια ενα παξιμαδι ειναι 50 θερμιδες. οχι ολα τα παξιμαδια μιας σαλατας που εχει ως βαση τα παξιμαδια να ειναι 150. σχεδον ολες οι σαλατες που περνουμε απ'εξω ερχονται γυρω στο 700αρι

----------


## penelope1985

και για την πενου π ειπε για το μπεργκερ... ναι ενα μπεργκερ θα ηταν γυρω στις 450 αλλα δεν θα χορταινεσ με τιποτα. ενα μια ολοκληρη σαλατα ειναι χορταστικη.

----------


## pennou

δεν πειραζει 1611 σημερα πηρα....αν σκεφτεις οτι για να διατηρησω καθε κιλο μου θελω 30 θερμιδες μια χαρα τα πηγα...

----------


## BettyG

Κούκλα μου,μήπως ο κυριούλης που έγραψε το άρθρο έκανε λάθος? Δεν έχει και τίποτα μέσα, μια ενυσχιμένη
ντοματοσαλάτα είναι σαν Κρητικός ντάκος περίπου. Μην αγχώνεσαι Πεννου μου, αποκλείται να εχει 764 θερμίδες, τότε
δεν έτρωγες ένα μουσακά περιποιημένο ας πούμε? χεχε

----------


## penelope1985

δλδ ο κρητικος ντακος εχει λιγες θερμιδες? μια σαλατα που εχει βαση το παξιμαδι και οχι καποιο λαχανικο μοιραια ειναι τιγκα στις θερμιδες

----------


## BettyG

οχι και 764 πάντως! το παξημάδι του ντάκου είναι περίπου 75 γρμ., κριθαρένιο και είναι περίπου 150 θερμίδες το κομμάτι,
πόσο ντομάτα, λάδι , ελιές, κάπαρη, φέτα, λάδι έχει για να φτάσει 764?
Αυτός που φιάχνω για μένα είναι περίπου 350 θερμίδες και το τρώγω σαν κανονικό γεύμα

----------


## BettyG

Και μου το είχε δώσει ο διαιτολόγος , αποκλείεται λοιπόν να μου έδινε 760 θερμίδες σε ένα γεύμα

----------


## pennou

και η φετα ηταν λιγοστη γι αυτο και μου κανε εντυπωση αντε στην ξεφτιλα 500 θερμιδες

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ρε παιδια ενα παξιμαδι ειναι 50 θερμιδες. οχι ολα τα παξιμαδια μιας σαλατας που εχει ως βαση τα παξιμαδια να ειναι 150. σχεδον ολες οι σαλατες που περνουμε απ'εξω ερχονται γυρω στο 700αρι


παξημάδι με παξημάδι διαφέρει, μόνο με ζύγισμα βρίσκεις άκρη. Κρητικά υπάρχουν και κάτι πιτσιρίκια, αλλά και κάτι τεράστια, ποιά έχει μέσα αυτή η σαλάτα?

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> και η φετα ηταν λιγοστη γι αυτο και μου κανε εντυπωση αντε στην ξεφτιλα 500 θερμιδες


το πολύ πολύ 500 συμφωνώ

----------


## pennou

αυτη ειναι η σαλατα αλλα μην φανταστειτε οτι ειχε τοση φετα το 1/4 της μεριδας των 100γρ. ειχε

----------


## BettyG

Στην ξεφτίλα 450 θερμίδες για μένα, και οι ελιές είναι κομένες, τα παξημαδάκια κριθαρένια των 10 γρμ. το καθένα, τα αγοράζω κι εγώ.
Η φέτα από ότι βλέπω είναι δεν είναι 40 γρμ.
Χαλάρωσε Πεννάκι μου

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Στην ξεφτίλα 450 θερμίδες για μένα, και οι ελιές είναι κομένες, τα παξημαδάκια κριθαρένια των 10 γρμ. το καθένα, τα αγοράζω κι εγώ.
> Η φέτα από ότι βλέπω είναι δεν είναι 40 γρμ.
> Χαλάρωσε Πεννάκι μου


ευχαριστωωωωω.....αααα πηρα και μια κρεμα σημερα την liposilk απο sant'angelica μου πε η φαρμακοποιος οτι ειναι πολυ καλη.....πηγα βασικα να παρω τιποτα χαπια αλλα μου πε οτι επειδη κανουμε προσπαθειες για παιδι και τετοια να μην χρησιμοποιω χαπια γιατι δεν κανει καλο...το λεω για τις ενδιαφερομενες...

----------


## dew

Αυτό το βρήκα στη σελίδα των goody's. Δεν νομίζω να λένε περισσότερες θερμίδες γιατί δεν θα τους συνέφερε :P

----------


## dew

Αυτό όμως 53γρ λίπος, με βάζει σε σκέψη.. τι άλλο βάζουν τόσο λιπαρό και δεν το λένε;; Μήπως δεν είναι ελαιόλαδο αλλά μίγμα και με άλλο είδος λαδιού;

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Αυτό όμως 53γρ λίπος, με βάζει σε σκέψη.. τι άλλο βάζουν τόσο λιπαρό και δεν το λένε;; Μήπως δεν είναι ελαιόλαδο αλλά μίγμα και με άλλο είδος λαδιού;



λεγε μου τετοια...οπως και να χει κ τωρα που ζυγιστηκα ειναι λιγοτερο απο το πρωι...αυτο ειναι καλοοοο

----------


## dew

Μην αγχώνεσαι βρε κορίτσι, ΄για μένα ακόμα και έτσι, η σαλάτα είναι πολύ καλύτερη από τα μπιφτέκια τους.. ένας θεός ξέρει πόσο λίπος έχουν μέσα και έτσι τοσοδούλικα που είναι έχουν τόσες θερμίδες. :P

----------


## pennou

αχ εχεις δικιο απο οτι να τρωγα καμια αλλη βλακεια καλυτερα η σαλατα...

----------


## BettyG

Αν λένε αλήθεια οτι έχει 35 γρμ, λάδι , το λάδι μόνο είναι 305 θερμίδες, λοιπόν πάλι δε βγαίνει 760, με 40 γρμ. φέτα, 3-4 παξημαδάκια
ντομάτα και κάπαρη , μισες ελιές, τότε η chef πόσες έχει?

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Τι να πω ίσως την έχουν πλημμυρίσει στο λάδι, πως αλλιώς? τι να πω.. δύσκολο μου φαίνεται με αυτά τα υλικά


εχει πολλα παξιμαδακια με πηχτο λαδι ποτισμενα, δεν εχει νερα ή ζουμια ντοματας.
εκει ειναι οι θερμιδες,
κ γω την ειχα φαει κ απο περιεργεια αναρωτηθηκα μετα τι παιζει κ μετανοιωσα, καλυτερα μπεργκερ που λεει κ η πενου!

----------


## pennou

4 μικρα παξιμαδακια ειχε και ελαχιστο λαδι αφου ηταν τουβλο τα παξιμαδια...

----------


## badgirl11

α ακομα το συζητατε, ετυχε να δω το μηνυμα  :Big Grin: 
οκ αμα βγαλετε ακρη πειτε μου κ μενα που μαρεσει ρε γμτ αυη η σαλατα  :Frown: 
ανυπομονω για αυριανο ζυγισμα μετα απο τις 2 εξτρα λαρτζ μεριδες παστιτσιο
με βαση τον θερμιδομετρητη παω για φουντο, εγω πιστευω ηταν καρα λαιτ κ λιγα.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Στην ξεφτίλα 450 θερμίδες για μένα, και οι ελιές είναι κομένες, τα παξημαδάκια κριθαρένια των 10 γρμ. το καθένα, τα αγοράζω κι εγώ.
> Η φέτα από ότι βλέπω είναι δεν είναι 40 γρμ.
> Χαλάρωσε Πεννάκι μου
> ...


ναι ? κι εγώ ετοιμαζόμουν να πάρω τα χάπια , άντε καλή αρχή!, όλα θα πάνε καλά Πεννάκι μου θα το δείς..

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Αυτό όμως 53γρ λίπος, με βάζει σε σκέψη.. τι άλλο βάζουν τόσο λιπαρό και δεν το λένε;; Μήπως δεν είναι ελαιόλαδο αλλά μίγμα και με άλλο είδος λαδιού;


αυτό είναι ένα θέμα dew, γιατί όπως το περιγράφει η Πεννου δεν βγαίνει το ποσό, αυτό που λές κι εμενα δε μου καλοφαίνεται.
Τι να πείς μάρκετινκγ.
Βρε θα με κάνετε να πάω goodies αύριο, να την δώ από κοντά !  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Τι να πω ίσως την έχουν πλημμυρίσει στο λάδι, πως αλλιώς? τι να πω.. δύσκολο μου φαίνεται με αυτά τα υλικά
> 
> 
> ...


bad σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ήταν καλύτερο το μπέργκερ, ακόμα κι αν οι θερμίδες είναι πράγματι τόσες, αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή που έκανε η Πεννου

----------


## pennou

μπετακι δεν θα παρεις χαπια???
εμενα μου προτεινε αυτα




και καποιο αλλο που μου διαφευγει....

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εννοειται, απλα ειναι κατραπακια να βγεις να φας κ μετα να δεις οτι τελικα δεν ηταν κ τοσο λαιτ κατι, οσο υγιεινο κι αν ηταν.
Προσωπικα δεν παχυνα απο την ποσοτητα αυτη τη φορα (πηρα 2-3 κιλα)
κ πριν ετρωγα σαν ζωον γιαυτο δεν εχανα εδω κ μηνες.
αλλαξα ομως την ποιοτητα τωρα λιγο καιρο κ εβαλα βαρος!
οχι μπεργκερ ναι στις σαλατες! κ σε ολα τα υγιεινα!

----------


## badgirl11

αυριο θα φαω φρεσκα ζαρζαβατικα απο το χωραφι μμμμμμμμμμμ κ χωρις φυτοφαρμακα!
φρι ντει θα κανω  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> μπετακι δεν θα παρεις χαπια???
> εμενα μου προτεινε αυτα
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και καποιο αλλο που μου διαφευγει....


Να σου πω ψήνομαι για τά Lanes, μου αρέσει που είναι με λεκιθίνη που είναι φυσικό προιόν.
Για τα XS κάποια κοπελιά από εδώ νομίζω είχε γράψει αρνητικά.

----------


## pennou

γαμωτο για καποια αλλα μου πε που επαιρνε και ξαναπαιρνε ενα παιδι....θα τα βρω και θα σου πω

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> αυριο θα φαω φρεσκα ζαρζαβατικα απο το χωραφι μμμμμμμμμμμ κ χωρις φυτοφαρμακα!
> φρι ντει θα κανω


μπράβο, αφού έχεις και χωράφι τι αλλο θέλεις! τέλειο και για το μωράκι που θα κάνεις. 
Εμάς για τα παιδιά τα φέρνει η πεθερά μου από το χωριό τα κηπευτικά και τα αυγά και το κρέας

----------


## pennou

αυτα μου πε οτι τα παιρνε και τα ξαναπαιρνε ενα παιδι κ ειχε φοβερα αποτελεσματα και ειναι το πιο φτηνο απο ολα οσα μου δειξε 20? το κουτι με τα 70 δισκια

----------


## BettyG

Ελα!!! αυτό θα πάρω ! η solgar είναι γ....ω τις μάρκες! είχα πάρει ένα συνένζυμο για τη μαμά μου, και ήταν τέλειο, μου το είχε
συστήσει ο γιατρός. Κάτσε να πάω φαρμακείο τη Δευτέρα...μπράβο Πεννού, πως μου είχε διαφύγει αυτό

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> αυριο θα φαω φρεσκα ζαρζαβατικα απο το χωραφι μμμμμμμμμμμ κ χωρις φυτοφαρμακα!
> φρι ντει θα κανω 
> 
> ...


κ μας απο το χωριο ολα, παει καθε σαββατο ο δικος μου κ περιποιειται το χωραφι κ μαζευει κιολα...
μιαμ

----------


## BettyG

Είναι δράμα να μη ξέρεις τι ταίζεις το μωρό σου, άσε έχω φάει κάτι φρίκες!

----------


## badgirl11

σε καταλαβαινω, τρωω ηδη φρικες που εχουμε κ 3 χωραφια,
πατατες μελι λαδι σαλατοειδη κρεας κτλ δε θα μας λειψουν ποτε εντος εποχης

κ αν φρικαρα τελειως τελευταια ειναι επειδη στραφηκα σε οχι αγνα υλικα
ετρωγα βλακειες απεξω,
ετοιματζιδικες τροφες, κρουασαν κτλ
ενω σπανια το εκανα αυτο...

τελοσπαντων, επιστρεφω στα υγιεινα μου, οσο για την ποσοτητα καποτε θα κλεσει παλι το στομαχι ελπιζω!

ποσο ειναι τα παιδακια σου αληθεια?

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ
57.9

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Αν λένε αλήθεια οτι έχει 35 γρμ, λάδι , το λάδι μόνο είναι 305 θερμίδες, λοιπόν πάλι δε βγαίνει 760, με 40 γρμ. φέτα, 3-4 παξημαδάκια
> ντομάτα και κάπαρη , μισες ελιές, τότε η chef πόσες έχει?


1000!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! -200!  :Smile:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-300γρ. Από 104,9 σε 104,6.

----------


## pennou

καλημερα κουκλες μου....για αρχη σημερα -600....72,600

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! -600γρ σημερα δηλαδη 79,5, μια χαρα προχωραει, αφου πρωτα κολλησε για 1,5 εβδομαδα! Τι καλα που σας ακουσα και συνεχισα κανονικα την προσπαθεια!!

Πολυ χαρουμενη για το 7!!!

----------


## Constance

Ανασταση!!!!!Ξεκολλησα μετα απο 5 μερες!Λιγο μεν αλλα πιστευω τελος το κολλημα πλεον.-100, δηλαδη 75.8! :Big Grin: 

Brazil ειδες, οτι κολλαει ,ξεκολλαει!Επιμονη θελει! :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

ετσι ανασταση καναμε σημερα!
ολε για ολες!

83.0 ουφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφφφφ ανακουφιση
η κοιλια εξαφανισμενη κ παλι,
αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλα κανονικα παρτυ σημερα! Εν τω μεταξυ επιτελους αδιαθετησα και θελω να φαω τους τοιχους. Με το ζορι κρατηθηκα στο σουπερμαρκετ να μην αγορασω σοκολατα!

----------


## dew

brazil, constance μπράβο κορίτσια!! Κονστανς μου είσαι τόσο κοντά σε κανονικό bmi πλέον!!! Τα κιλά που έχασες τον τελευταίο μήνα είναι πολύ καλά σε σύγκριση με το βάρος σου!
Bad καλή αρχή αυτή τη φορά! Keep going και θα το δεις και το 7αράκι σύντομα!!

----------


## Constance

Nαι dew μου, αλλα δυο κιλακια θελω.Θα μου φυγει ολο το αγχος πιστευω μετα.Και ελπιζω να μην ειμαι ποτε ξανα στη ζωη μου υπερβαρη.Θα το κανω για μενα και την υγεια μου.Δε θα επιτρεψω ξανα στον εαυτο μου να αφεθει πανω απο τα 70 κιλα.Penelope κι εγω σημερα πηγα σουπερ το πρωι, και εβλεπα κατι μερεντες και μου τρεξαν τα σαλια, αλλα μετα που γυρισα σπιτι το ειχα ξεχασει.χιχι.Αντε τωρα που αδιαθετησες θα ξεφουσκωσεις και θα νιωσεις καλυτερα. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

αααα ετσι ε????εγω καμια καλη κουβεντα????

----------


## Constance

Eννοειται βρε, τα συγχαρητηρια πανε σε ολες. :Smile:

----------


## pennou

:Smile:  μες το παραπονο εγωω

----------


## murcielago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5fZQ...eature=related 


για την Πενέλοπε! Επειδή το άκουγα σήμερα το πρωί...  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα ευχαριστω! Ηξερα μονο της Αλεξιου!

----------


## Veronica_ed

-300, δηλαδή 67,4! ΟΛΕΕ!
Μου φαίνεται όλες ...κάψαμε θερμίδες Παρασκευιάτικα :P 
MΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΣ  :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

βλεπω πολλες απωλειες σημερα και χαιρομαι πολυ!!!
μπραβο μας!!! αντε να φυγει αυτη η γκαντεμια ρε παιδι μου
-100 εγω σημερα, καλο κι αυτο τι να κανουμε
απ' τα ολοτελα καλη κι η παναγιωταινα
και προχωραμε...

----------


## granita_ed

γεια!!!!!μολις γυρισα κ ζυγιστηκα!ειχα φαει μια τυροπιτα κατα τις 12.30 αλλα κ παλι με εδειξε 60.5!!!!!!Ειμαι παρα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Semie Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhh!

----------


## dew

Μπράβο βρε γρανίτα!! ʼντε και το 5αράκι πλησιάζει!! 
λουκουμάκι σημασία έχει ότι ξεκόλησε!! Καλή κατηφόρα τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!αντ  βρε κοριτσια ειχα τετοια χαρα που πρωτα μπηκα να το γραψω σε εσας κ μενα το πα στην κολλητη μου!

----------


## Constance

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Μπραβο granita!Καλα πανε τα πραγματα!

Παιδια πεταχτηκα στο γειτονικο σουπερμαρκετ και βρηκα ζωγραφος επιτελους!!!!!!!!!Σε 2 ειχα παει μεχρι τωρα και δεν ειχα βρει.
Πηρα 1 κριθαρακι κι ενα κανονικο σπαγγετι.Σε λιγο θα φτιαξω να δοκιμασω, εχω αγωνια!:P Θα σας κανω food review αφου φαω.:P:P:P

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο ρε συ! Μπραβο!

----------


## Constance

penelope εχω καλο προαισθημα για τα μακαρονια.:P

----------


## granita_ed

α ναι φτιαξτε αν ειναι να τα παρω κ εγω!κοριτσια εχει φαει καμια cottage cheese?μου πε ενας φιλος μου που κανει ΠΟΛΥ γυμναστικη να τρωω αυτο για βραδυ

----------


## dew

Χθες που πήγα και πήρα τη φρουκτόζη μου δεν τα βρήκα. Έψαξα και στο καρφούρι και στον κύριο βασιλόπουλο! Μήπως δεν τα φέρνουν εδώ πάνω;

----------


## Constance

cottage εχω φαει τονους.Μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και το εχω φτιαξει μεχρι και τυροπιτακια κουρου.Ειναι πολυ νοστιμο τυρακι για μενα, σε καποιους δεν αρεσει.Δε χανεις τπτ να δοκιμασεις.Μαρκα απο μαρκα διαφερει λιγακι σε γευση, εμενα μαρεσει πολυ της φαγε το flair.Παντως εχει πολυ λιγες θερμιδες.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Χθες που πήγα και πήρα τη φρουκτόζη μου δεν τα βρήκα. Έψαξα και στο καρφούρι και στον κύριο βασιλόπουλο! Μήπως δεν τα φέρνουν εδώ πάνω;



Σε αυτα ειχα παει κι εγω και τζιφος.Αλλα σημερα πηγα βεροπουλο και ειμαι κεφατη.:P

----------


## dew

γρανιτάκι μου εγώ τρώω συνέχεια κότατζ!
Το αγαπημένο μου είναι απο τα λιντλ, αλλά θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις κυπελάκι με πλαστικό καπάκι αν δε σκοπεύεις να το φας όλο στη καθισιά. Εγώ επειδή τρώω 1-2 κουταλιές όλες και όλες μου χαλάει την 4-5 μέρα.
Πάντως μου αρέσει πολύ.. και είμαι γνωστή τυρού :P

----------


## granita_ed

εμενα κοριτσια μου ειπε να τρωω καθε βραδυ cottage η σαλατα με κοτοπουλο και θα δω αποτελεσματα σιγουρα!

----------


## Constance

Θα δεις οτι και να κανεις εσυ εχεις παρει την κατηφορα δε σε φοβαμαι.χιχιχι! :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by granita_
> γεια!!!!!μολις γυρισα κ ζυγιστηκα!ειχα φαει μια τυροπιτα κατα τις 12.30 αλλα κ παλι με εδειξε 60.5!!!!!!Ειμαι παρα πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!!


εισαι αστερακι! ανεβα ψηλα στον ουρανο να φωτισεις κ μας  :Big Grin:  moynti mera, xalia oyf



> _Originally posted by Constance_
> cottage εχω φαει τονους.Μου αρεσει παρα πολυ και το εχω φτιαξει μεχρι και τυροπιτακια κουρου.Ειναι πολυ νοστιμο τυρακι για μενα, σε καποιους δεν αρεσει.Δε χανεις τπτ να δοκιμασεις.Μαρκα απο μαρκα διαφερει λιγακι σε γευση, εμενα μαρεσει πολυ της φαγε το flair.Παντως εχει πολυ λιγες θερμιδες.


emena tis xm xm
ενα αλλο, ντιρολο νομιζω,
γενικα το φλαιρ δε μαρεσει αλλα ολα ταλλα ειναι θεικα,
τα τρωω οπως ειναι με τη μια  :Big Grin: 
τυψεις 0!

σημερα πηρα κανονικη φετα ομως λογω φασολακιων!

----------


## dew

> _Originally posted by granita_
> εμενα κοριτσια μου ειπε να τρωω καθε βραδυ cottage η σαλατα με κοτοπουλο και θα δω αποτελεσματα σιγουρα!


Τυράκι τρως έτσι και αλλιώς κάθε μέρα από ότι βλέπω, απλά το κότατζ είναι το πιο light. Αν θέλεις δοκίμασέ το, ίσως να σου αρέσει. Πάντως μια χαρά τα πας όπως τρως τώρα, γιατί να αλλάξεις το πρόγραμμά σου όταν βλέπεις ότι έχεις αποτέλεσμα; :P

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dew_
> Χθες που πήγα και πήρα τη φρουκτόζη μου δεν τα βρήκα. Έψαξα και στο καρφούρι και στον κύριο βασιλόπουλο! Μήπως δεν τα φέρνουν εδώ πάνω;
> 
> 
> ...


Konstance φαγαμε κ οι δυο φασολακια σημερα, λες να γινουμε αεριωθουμενες το βραδυ?
κ εχω να παω κ σε κοινωνικη συνευρεση ρε γμτ χαχαχαχαχ
το κουφο ειναι οτι οταν τρωω φασολακια, δαμασκηνα 
κ διαφορα αλλα δεν παω τουαλετα με τιποτα εκεινη την μερα!

----------


## Constance

Βad ιδιο φαι ειχαμε σημερα.Πεντανοστημα ηταν τα φασολακια.Και φουσκωσα με πολυ λιγα κιολας που εβαλα στο πιατο.Τελικα σα τα λαδερα τιποτα ρε παιδια.Οσο για τη μαρκα cottage που ειπες, εμενα αυτη δε μου πολυαρεσει αλλα τελικα ειναι υποκειμενικο.

edit χαχαχ bad την ιδια ωρα γραφαμε το ιδιο.Αχ να μην γινει αυτο που λες και θα παω να κοιμηθω στο αγορι μου το βραδυ.:P Ρεζιλι.:P

----------


## Loula83

για το κοτατζ, εχει και τοεντελως Light το lidl, αν το αντεχετε, με γαλαζιο χρωμα, το αλλο που εχει ειναι μπλε. το γαλαζιο, εχει 2,2% λιπαρα, και 85kcal/100gr

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστω θα δοκιμασω και θα βλέπουμε αν θα μ αρεσει!ευχαριστω κοριτσακια μου παω να φαω τις πατατουλες μου τις τηγανιτες (χωρις λαδι ) κ τα λεμε μετα!μακια!!!!

----------


## Constance

Πω πω παιδια!Πεντανοστιμα τα μακαρονια και φουσκωνουν πολυ.200 γραμμαρια βρασμενα εβαλα στο πιατο και δε τα εφαγα ολα!Μια χαρα!Με λιγο τριμμενο τυρι σουπερ.Και σκετα που δοκιμασα στην αρχη και παλι ωραια μου φανηκαν!Penelope μπραβο για την προταση σου.Που ζουσα τοσο καιρο.:P

----------


## Loula83

πολυ βολικα τα λαητ προιοντα στη διαιτα, αλλα ποιος ξερει τι βιοχημικες διεργασιες τα μετατρεπουν σε Light... Οταν φτασω στα κιλα που θελω,αν εχω συνηθισει να τρωω τις μικρες μεριδες, για να σταθεροποιηθω θα αντικαταστησω τα λαητ με τα κανονικα τυρια/προιοντα. Με τόσα που ακούμε...

----------


## Constance

Αυτο ισχυει γενικα για ολα οσα τρωμε και ειναι επεξεργασμενα.Κακα τα ψεματα, ακομα και τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα που λεμε οτι ειναι καλα, εχουν φυτοφαρμακα.Παντως τα μακαρονια αυτα απο οτι ειδα εχουν σογιαλευρο, γι'αυτο και δεν εχουν ιδιο ποσοστο σε υδατανθρακα σε σχεση με τα κανονικα.

----------


## penelope1985

Constance τελεια τα μακαρονια ε? Παιδια κοτατζ τρωω και εγω καθημερινα

----------


## BettyG

Mπράβο σε όλα τα κορίτσια που έχασαν!! Καλή σοδειά σήμερα από ότι βλέπω, μπράβο σας!

Κότατζ κι εγώ τρώω, συμφέρει πολύ γιατί χορταίνει και μόνο 4% λιπαρά

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Constance τελεια τα μακαρονια ε? Παιδια κοτατζ τρωω και εγω καθημερινα


Δεν υπαρχουν απλα!Να βγαλουν και σε φαρφαλες τωρα!:P:P

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχαχα! Εμενα με βολευουν και τα σπαγκετι! Το τσιζκεικ το εφαγες τελικα?

----------


## Constance

Οχι δεν εχω παει starbucks ακομα.Μεσα στη βδομαδα μαλλον.Αλλα αυτο ειμαι σιγουρη απο ριν 100% οτι θα μου αρεσει.:P
Παω βολτα να πιω το ανθρακουχο μου νερο παλι.:P Καλο βραδυ σε ολους! :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> και η φετα ηταν λιγοστη γι αυτο και μου κανε εντυπωση αντε στην ξεφτιλα 500 θερμιδες


Πεννου μου μας έλυσε την απορία ο κυριούλης για τη σαλάτα, δές εδώ: 

http://natofao.blogspot.com/2010/05/...24099033343798

είπα κι εγώ

----------


## pennou

αχ σε ευχαριστω κουκλιτσα μου....

----------


## pennou

ποια σος ομως???Εχει???

----------


## pennou

να σας πω να γελασετε????πηγα να βαλω ενα σορτσακι τωρα και απο το πολυ σφιξιμο να το κουμπωσω εμεινα με το κουμπι στο χερι....  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## granita_ed

χαχα..δε πειραζει ολες το χουμε παθει αυτο!εγω το παθαινα κ αδυνατη οταν βιαζομουν!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> ποια σος ομως???Εχει???


με το λαδι, ξερω ειναι ελαχιστο αλλα τιγκα στις θερμιδες το λαδακι,
ασε ο Θεος κ η ψυχη τους τι λαδι ειναι...

περιμενω πως κ πως να ξημερωσει, αν δε μου εχει κανει πρωινο ο αντρουλης μου θα κανω βαρβατη νηστεια να χωνεψω τα απειρα που εφαγα κ κυριως ηπια + 1 κομματι παστιτσιο οταν γυρισα σπιτι!

αν δεν κανω νηστεια δεν ζυγιζομαι, θαπογοητευτω! αν κανω θα ζυγιστω μεσημερι μετα απο πολλα νερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

+500 γρ
εχω γινει τουμπανο επειδη ενω εχω αδιαθετησει το αιμα δεν θελει ακομα να κατεβει...

----------


## pennou

-200....72.400 καλο ειναι αλλα ελπιζω να φυγω απο την καταρα του 71 γιατι μεχρι εκει φτανω...3η προσπαθεια να κατεβω κατω του 71 και να μην τα παρατησω...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-400γρ. Από 104,6 σε 104,2.

----------


## murcielago

Mπράβο Ντιου! Προχωράς ακάθεκτη!  :Smile: 

+/-0...

----------


## dew

Ευχαριστώ! Αν και θα κολλήσω σύντομα ή θα ανεβώ, όπως πάντα πριν την περίοδο  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Και συ βλέπω έπιασες τα 102!!  :Smile:  Ένα βήμα προς το διψήφιο!! ʼντε σιγά σιγά να βάζουμε το κατοστάρι στην άκρη και να μη το ξαναδούμε!

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα κορίτσια, μπράβο σε όλες, όσο κατεβαίνει καλό είναι !  :Smile: 

Σε εμάς τις στάσιμες κουράγιο! που θα μας πάει, θα κατέβει η %^^&*#

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια, μπράβο σε όλες, όσο κατεβαίνει καλό είναι ! 
> 
> Σε εμάς τις στάσιμες κουράγιο! που θα μας πάει, θα κατέβει η %^^&*#


ειναι τα τελευταια κιλα που ειναι και τα πιο δυσκολα υπομονη.....εξαλλου μια ανασα εισαι απο το στοχο σου...

----------


## BettyG

Μακάρι Πεννάκι μου, να ξεμπλοκάρω κι εγώ, αυτή την εβδομάδα περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω, ελπίζω μετά να φανεί κάτι.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> ποια σος ομως???Εχει???


όχι δεν λέει ποια σως, προφανώς εννοεί το ελαιόλαδο τα 35 γρμ. που γράφουν στο σάιτ, το διευκρινίζει οτι από εκεί πηρε κι αυτός τα στοιχεία δεν είναι δική του η εκτίμηση

----------


## penelope1985

παιδια η mama's δεν μπορει να εχει σως... και ουτε το λαδι ειναι σως...

----------


## sanelaki

68.5!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Σανελακι που εισαι τοσο καιρο?

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> παιδια η mama's δεν μπορει να εχει σως... και ουτε το λαδι ειναι σως...


τι να σου πω ο τύπος το λέει έτσι, μάλλον από το σαιτ των goodies είναι το πρόβλημα, κάπου υπάρχει το λάθος κατα λάθος η εξεπίτηδες, αυτός απλά το αντέγραψε το διευκρινίζει στο blog του

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια μου!Μπραβο για τις απωλειες σας.
Σημερα με εδειξε -400.Χαλαλι οι 5 μερες κολληματος.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον το ελεγξα και στο site των Goodys. Λεει 764 θερμιδες και δεν υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση τα ιδια τα Goodys να εχουν γραψει περισσοτερες θερμιδες απο οσες εχει... παντως τα 35 γρ λαδι ακομα και παρθενο ελαιολαδο ειναι 303 θερμιδες μονο το λαδι.... αν βαλεις και το ποσο παξιμαδι παιζει... και την λιγη φετα η οποια εχει 400 θερμιδες στα 100 γραμμαρια, οποτε στην μεριδα των 30 125 περιπου θεωρω τις 764 θερμιδες παρα πολυ λογικες...

Παρεπιπτοντως εχω 2 χρονια να φαω στα Goodys και δεν ειχα κοιταξει ποτε το σαιτ τους αλλα νομιζω οτι εχουν την πιο αναλυτικη σελιδα διατροφικων πληροφοριων που εχω δει ποτε... και εχω δει πολλες τωρα τελευταια...

----------


## Constance

Toσο εχει παιδια.Την εχω παρει παλια αυτη τη σαλατα και οντως φαινοταν οτι ειναι τουρμπο απο θερμιδες.Και εχει τοσο γιατι θεωρειται διπλη μεριδα ολο αυτο προφανως.Αμα φας τη μιση εισαι οκ αλλα ολοκληρη σαλατα ειναι για 2 ατομα.Προσωπικα αν ειναι να παρω σαλατα εξω προτιμω τα everest που εχουν επιλογη να βαλεις εσυ οτι θελεις μεσα και δε σου πασαρουν ετοιμες με 100 λαδια και σαλτσες μεσα.Δεν ειναι ολες οι σαλατες για διαιτα, πχ η σαλατα του σεφ ειναι ακομα χειροτερη με ολα αυτα τα τυρια και τη σως απο πανω.

----------


## penelope1985

Ακριβως! Η σαλατα απ'εξω δεν ειναι για διαιτα... Ειναι ενα μεγαλο γευμα με πολλες θερμιδες... παραπανω απο αν βγεις εξω και φας μια μπριζολα ας πουμε... το θεμα ειναι να τα τρωμε αυτα οποτε τα θελουμε και μετα να μην τρελενομαστε οταν οι θερμιδες ειναι πολλες... συνεχιζουμε την επομενη μερα κανονικοτατα...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Toσο εχει παιδια.Την εχω παρει παλια αυτη τη σαλατα και οντως φαινοταν οτι ειναι τουρμπο απο θερμιδες.Και εχει τοσο γιατι θεωρειται διπλη μεριδα ολο αυτο προφανως.Αμα φας τη μιση εισαι οκ αλλα ολοκληρη σαλατα ειναι για 2 ατομα.Προσωπικα αν ειναι να παρω σαλατα εξω προτιμω τα everest που εχουν επιλογη να βαλεις εσυ οτι θελεις μεσα και δε σου πασαρουν ετοιμες με 100 λαδια και σαλτσες μεσα.Δεν ειναι ολες οι σαλατες για διαιτα, πχ η σαλατα του σεφ ειναι ακομα χειροτερη με ολα αυτα τα τυρια και τη σως απο πανω.


άλλο αυτό και άλλο αν είναι διπλή, η Πεννου είπε οτι ήταν κάτι ξερά παξημάδια σχεδόν χωρις λάδι, και η φέτα ελάχιστη, εγώ δε την είδα και σίγουρα αν λένε αλήθεια για τα 35γρμ. λάδι είναι 300 θερμίδες μόνο αυτο,

----------


## Loula83

οταν τρωω σπίτι, τουλαχιστον 6 στις 10 φορές ετοιμάζω σαλάτα. Οταν ειναι να φάω εξω, πάλι σαλάτα θα πάρω?ασε που δε μου αρεσουν πάντα οι συνδυασμοί τους... αλλα οντως στα εβερεστ βολευει αυτο το συστημα, το μόνο που ειναι ακριβα για καθε μερα.. παντως ειδικα τα κοριτσια που δουλευετε, οι σαλατες σε ταπερακι ειναι πρακτικη λύση για το γραφειο. δε θελουν ουτε ζεσταμα οπως κάποιο μαγειρευτο. μονο να βαζετε το ντρεσιν σε ξεχωριστο βαζακι, για να μην λιωσουν τα μαρουλια.

----------


## sanelaki

γεια σου πηνελοπακι και σε ολα τα κοριτσακια μου..! σας διαβαζω καθε μερα αλλα λογω εξεταστικης δεν προλαβαινω να γραφω..παρολα αυτα χαρηκα τοσο σημερα που δεν μπορουσα να κανω αλλιως!!!συγχαρητηρια σε ολες που πλησιαζεται και κοντευετε τους στοχουσ σας αλλα και σε οσες και οσους πηρατε το κουραγιο να αρχισετε μια προσπα8εια!!!

----------


## penelope1985

αυτο δεν το λενε τα Goodys. Μια κουταλια λαδι (15γρ) ειναι 130 θερμιδες. Και αυτο που λεει η Constance ειναι οτι γενικως οι σαλατες ειναι για νατις φανε παραπανω απο ενας ανθρωποι. Οι ποσοτητες ειναι αρκετα μεγαλες ωστε καποιος να εχει χορτασει στην μιση. Χτες ας πουμε π πηρα την σαλατα απο το σουβλατζιδικο στα μισα σταματησα να την τρωω... ηταν παρα πολυ... σε φουσκωνε...

----------


## pennou

ισως το κανανε απο τσιγκουνια δεν ξερο...απλα πιστεψτε με η σαλατα που κανω σπιτι και ειναι παρομοια μου βγαινει στις μισες θερμιδες...και δεν ειχε κατι το πολυ να φανταστειτε το πιατο ηταν στεγνο οταν το αδειασα...τι να πω...ας ειναι οσο ειναι...ενα ειναι το θεμα οτι δεν την ξαναπαιρνω....

----------


## BettyG

Σανελάκι μπράβο τα πας καταπληκτικά! καλή επιτυχία στην εξεταστική σου!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> ισως το κανανε απο τσιγκουνια δεν ξερο...απλα πιστεψτε με η σαλατα που κανω σπιτι και ειναι παρομοια μου βγαινει στις μισες θερμιδες...και δεν ειχε κατι το πολυ να φανταστειτε το πιατο ηταν στεγνο οταν το αδειασα...τι να πω...ας ειναι οσο ειναι...ενα ειναι το θεμα οτι δεν την ξαναπαιρνω....


σίγουρα, κι εγώ την φιάχνω με 350 θερμίδες περίπου και την τρώω σαν κανονικό γεύμα, αλλά σωστότερο είναι να μη την ξαναπάρεις έτοιμη, καλύτερα απο το salad bar, να προσθέτεις εσύ οτι θέλεις και να έχεις τον έλεγχο

----------


## penelope1985

προφανως γιατι δεν βαζεται λαδι αλλιως παιδια δεν γινεται... η δεν μετρατε σωστα τις θερμιδες η κατι δεν βαζετε μεσα...

----------


## penelope1985

Α! Ή η ποσοτητα ειναι πολυ μικροτερη...

----------


## pennou

εχω καταντησει ζωντανος θερμιδομετρητης...δεν χρειαζεται καν να κοιταξω ποσο εχει το καθε τι...

----------


## penelope1985

επειδη και εγω ειμαι στην ιδια φαση... πραγματικα πως τα υπολογιζεις?

----------


## BettyG

Μα τι λες, δε θα βάλω 3 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι, θα βάλω 1 και τα 4 μικρά παξημαδάκια των 10 γρμ. το ένα είναι 75 θερμίδες, άλλες τοσες η φέτα, και 50 οι ελιές, σιγά τη βαριά σαλάτα άσε που μπορεί η φέτα μου να είναι 
light, ε η ντομάτα και το αγγούρι πόσο είναι, έλεος η απλούστερη σαλατα είναι!

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> προφανως γιατι δεν βαζεται λαδι αλλιως παιδια δεν γινεται... η δεν μετρατε σωστα τις θερμιδες η κατι δεν βαζετε μεσα...


η pennou εννοει πως μπορει το προβλεπομενο να ηταν οι 3 κουταλιες αλλα στο συγκεκριμενο που εφαγε, να μην το τηρησαν,και να εμεινε στεγνο. αυτό ειναι πολυ πιθανο να συμβει μια στο τοσο...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Μα τι λες, δε θα βάλω 3 κουταλιές σούπας λάδι, θα βάλω 1 και τα 4 μικρά παξημαδάκια των 10 γρμ. το ένα είναι 75 θερμίδες, άλλες τοσες η φέτα, και 50 οι ελιές, σιγά τη βαριά σαλάτα άσε που μπορεί η φέτα μου να είναι 
> light, ε η ντομάτα και το αγγούρι πόσο είναι, έλεος η απλούστερη σαλατα είναι!


αρα γυρω στο 500αρικο εγω ντοματα και λοιπα λαχανικα δεν τα υπολογιζω καν...

παξιμαδι 300
φετα 75 
λαδι 130

----------


## BettyG

Όχι Πηνελόπη 75 θερμίδες είναι και τα 4 μαζί , 10 γρμ. το ένα είναι=40γρμ , εγώ φταίω που δεν έβαλα κόμα, αλλά και 100 θερμ. να είναι, πάλι απέχει από την άλλη σαλάτα

----------


## penelope1985

α! ποια παξιμαδια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## Constance

Βρε παιδια μια σαλατα ειναι παει την εφαγε, ε καλυτερα να μη ξαναπαρει απεξω.Aυτο!Απο κει και περα δε χρειαζεται να το αναλυουμε τοσο πολυ.Ο καθενας τα υπολογιζει οπως νομιζει στην τελικη. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Κάτι φοβερά, μικρούτσικα ο ΑΒ τα έχει , κριθαρένια, μικρά, κρητικά μάρκα Κνωσσός, σε μπεζ καφέ σακούλα, πολύ καλά
με 4 χορταίνω

----------


## penelope1985

Μπα? Θα το ελεγξω! Γιατι εμεις πηραμε την προηγουμενη βδομαδα κατι παξιμαδια λαδιου πεντανοστιμα απο το Carrefour και εχουν 48 θερμιδες το ενα... και ειναι και εθιστικα.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Βρε παιδια μια σαλατα ειναι παει την εφαγε, ε καλυτερα να μη ξαναπαρει απεξω.Aυτο!Απο κει και περα δε χρειαζεται να το αναλυουμε τοσο πολυ.Ο καθενας τα υπολογιζει οπως νομιζει στην τελικη.


Καλύτερα να το αναλύουμε Constance μου, έτσι βοηθιόμαστε περισσότερο. 
Εγώ δε την είχα πάρει ποτέ αυτή τη σαλάτα ούτε την ήξερα, δεν πολυπηγαίνω ΄άλλωστε στα goodies, όμως τώρα το έχω έτοιμο στο μυαλό μου, μακρυάαααα  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μπα? Θα το ελεγξω! Γιατι εμεις πηραμε την προηγουμενη βδομαδα κατι παξιμαδια λαδιου πεντανοστιμα απο το Carrefour και εχουν 48 θερμιδες το ενα... και ειναι και εθιστικα.


τα ξέρω τα λαδιού, είμαι η μαμά του παξημαδιού ένα πράγμα, αλλά τα τρώει μόνο ο άντρας μου εγώ που να πλησιάσω, δε συμφερει, τα κριθαρένια έχουν λιγότερες θερμίδες από τα σταρένια  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

Α , και μακράν χαμηλότερο γλυκαιμικό δείκτη το κριθάρι γενικά...

----------


## penelope1985

ειναι νοστιμα? βεβαια εγω εχω κοψει καθε ειδους ψωμοειδες πλεον... χτες ελεγα στην μανα μ οτι μου εχει λειψει να φαω μια φετα ψωμι... αλλα οταν φευγει ο πατερας μου δεν αγοραζουμε καθολου εμεις... γιατι δεν το τρωμε και ξερενεται...

----------


## Constance

Eννοειται οτι καλυτερα μακρια απο goodies και τετοια.Εγω σας ειπα τι προτεινω αν πατε εξω για σαλατα, παρτε απο everest που διαλεγεις μονος σου τι θα βαλεις και μπορεις να την παρεις και χωρις λαδι (το ειχα κανει μια φορα, λαχανικα κοτοπουλο στηθος, και τυρι και εφαγα μια χαρα.)Αλλα σα το σπιτικο φαγητο τιποτα, εγω ειμαι φαν και το εχω πει πολλες φορες.Ποτε δεν ημουν φαν του delivery.

----------


## pennou

εγω παντως στη σαλατα ενα κουταλακι βαζω λαδι γιατι εχει 155 η κουταλια...δεν λεει για παραπανω και επειδη το υπολογιζω παντα αντε να χε δυο κουταλιες παραπανω αποκλειεται...οσο για τη φετα ψιχουλα ηταν ελαχιστο....αλλα οπως και να χει σιγουρα αμα πηγαινω απο κει καμια λαϊτ κοκα-κολα θα παιρνω αλλα ετσι που γιναν τα πραγματα αρχιζω και αναρωτιεμαι ποσο λαϊτ θα ειναι και αυτη....χαχα

----------


## BettyG

Σου θυμίζουν πάρα πολύ την κριθαροκουλούρα του ντάκου, μου αρέσουν , αλλά εντάξει του λαδιού είναι νοστιμότερα,
έρχονται κάπως πιο γλυκά στο στόμα, αλλά συνήθεια είναι.

Ψωμί, το καλύτερο σύμφωνα με τους γλ.δείκτες, είναι το πολύσπορο, μετά το σίκαλης, και μετά το σύμμικτο από σίκαλη σιτάρι και βρώμη.

Καλύτερα να αρχίσεις να τρώς μια φέτα την ημέρα, αφού σιγά σιγά θα μπείς στη συντηρηση, κατά προτίμηση στο πρωινό και όχι μαζί με το φαγητό σου.

----------


## penelope1985

πρωινο τρρω σταθερα δημητριακα... βρισκω οτι ειναι τα μονα τα οποια με κρατανε...

----------


## Constance

pennou δε θελω να σου βαλω ιδεες αλλα εγω παντα εχω αμφιβολια οταν μου βαζουν χυμα την coca cola.Αν δε μου φερουν το κουτακι να το ανοιξω μονη μου δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω πιει light.:P

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> pennou δε θελω να σου βαλω ιδεες αλλα εγω παντα εχω αμφιβολια οταν μου βαζουν χυμα την coca cola.Αν δε μου φερουν το κουτακι να το ανοιξω μονη μου δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχω πιει light.:P


 εχει αλλη γευση παντως!

----------


## BettyG

Βρώμη τρως καθόλου? θα χορτάσεις περισσότερο και θα ξέρεις οτι δεν πήρες ζάχαρη και διάφορα πρόσθετα τροφίμων
που τα δημητριακά πρωινού είναι γενικά φούλ από αυτά.
Μια ημέρα, η μέρα παρά μέρα , φάε ψωμάκι με λίγο φυστικοβούτυρο και λίγο μέλι, επίσης καλύτερο από κάθε μαργαρίνη, ή
ταχίνι με μέλι.

----------


## penelope1985

καλα η χυμα Coca cola ειναι βασικα νερο.... αυτο για το λαιτ με βαζει σε σκεψη και μενα Constance. αλλα εγω πινω μονο λαιτ επειδη μου αρεσει πιο πολυ η γευση της (η επειδη σε αυτη την γευση ειναι εθισμενη) και νομιζω οτι εχει πολυ διαφορα η κανονικη...

----------


## Constance

Δεν ξερω εγω δε τις ξεχωρίζω και προτιμω να ζηταω κουτακι.Γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως αμα την παρεις χυμα βαζουν ενα καρο παγακια μεσα σκετη απατη.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Νερο παιδι μ....

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Βρώμη τρως καθόλου? θα χορτάσεις περισσότερο και θα ξέρεις οτι δεν πήρες ζάχαρη και διάφορα πρόσθετα τροφίμων
> που τα δημητριακά πρωινού είναι γενικά φούλ από αυτά.
> Μια ημέρα, η μέρα παρά μέρα , φάε ψωμάκι με λίγο φυστικοβούτυρο και λίγο μέλι, επίσης καλύτερο από κάθε μαργαρίνη, ή
> ταχίνι με μέλι.


προσωπικά που πάει πολύ άσχημα όταν τρωω κάτι γλυκό οπως το μελι στο γιαουρτι πχ για πρωινο. δε ξερω γιατι,ισως μου ξυπναει την ορεξη για κατι γλυκο και πιο μετα! οποτε αν ειναι να φαω κατι τετοιο, το τρωω αργοτερα το απογευμα, για να μην εχω περιθωριο να ξεφυγω πολύ.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Βρώμη τρως καθόλου? θα χορτάσεις περισσότερο και θα ξέρεις οτι δεν πήρες ζάχαρη και διάφορα πρόσθετα τροφίμων
> που τα δημητριακά πρωινού είναι γενικά φούλ από αυτά.
> Μια ημέρα, η μέρα παρά μέρα , φάε ψωμάκι με λίγο φυστικοβούτυρο και λίγο μέλι, επίσης καλύτερο από κάθε μαργαρίνη, ή
> ταχίνι με μέλι.


οχι δυστηχως δεν την τρωω. οταν μπω στη συντηρηση θα τρωω κατι παραπανω στο δεκατιανο απο ενα μπισκοτο και καφε

----------


## BettyG

Είναι light παιδιά, απλά γιατί περιέχει ασπαρτάμη και όχι ζάχαρη, αρκετές θερμίδες κατω, κι εγώ όταν πίνω την προτιμώ 
από την κανονική μου αρέσει περισσότερο, αν και σπάνια την αγοράζω

----------


## penelope1985

η λαιτ εχει 3 θερμιδες το κουτι...

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Loula83_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Βρώμη τρως καθόλου? θα χορτάσεις περισσότερο και θα ξέρεις οτι δεν πήρες ζάχαρη και διάφορα πρόσθετα τροφίμων
> που τα δημητριακά πρωινού είναι γενικά φούλ από αυτά.
> Μια ημέρα, η μέρα παρά μέρα , φάε ψωμάκι με λίγο φυστικοβούτυρο και λίγο μέλι, επίσης καλύτερο από κάθε μαργαρίνη, ή
> ...


το απόγευμα είναι η ώρα που έχουμε το χαμηλότερο ρυθμό καύσεων ,

----------


## Loula83

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> το απόγευμα είναι η ώρα που έχουμε το χαμηλότερο ρυθμό καύσεων ,


ε δε πειραζει, αφου το συνολικο ισοζυγιο ειναι αρνητικο,θα τα καψω ολα!το προβλημα ειναι να μη μου ξυπνησει την ορεξη για αλλα...

----------


## BettyG

Ε ναι δε χάλασε κι ο κόσμος, εννοείται

----------


## granita_ed

γεια σας κ απο δω!σημερα στα ιδια!αντε να μαι 59 στις 15!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!παντως εγω τα μετρησα κ απ το να παιρνω ιce tea δλδ τσαμπα θερμιδες αφου δε τις τρωω γιατι να τις πιω?παιρνω μια κοκα λαιτ κ ησυχάζω!φυσικα προσεχω να μου φερουν το κουτακι.

----------


## BettyG

σωστή!

----------


## mtsek85

καλησπερα σας!!!!

σημερινα αποτελεσματα, οχι και τοσο καλα αλλα οκ...
αυτη τη βδομαδα δεν εχασα τπτ.... παραμενω στα ιδια κιλα...

αλλα.... το πιο σημαντικο...!!!!!!!!! 1 απο τα τζιν μου, ΚΟΥΜΠΩΣΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΕΕ!!!! ειπα να το φορεσω χθες, αλλα επειδη πετανε κατι παχακια ακομα... το αφισα...

ο αντρας μου, πρωτη φορα με ειδε με τζιν και μαλιστα τοσο στενη γραμμη και ενθουσιαστικε!!!

απο αυριο ξεκιναω παλι σωστη διατροφη, να δουμε πιο μικρα νουμερακια!!!!!!!!!!!!!

φιλια πολλα!

----------


## Constance

mtsekaki μου μπραβο που σου μπηκε το παντελονι.Για το κολλημα μην ανησυχεις θα ξεκολλησεις αμα επιμεινεις.Ετσι κι εγω μια βδομαδα δεν εχασα τπτ και σημερα -400.Παντως τωρα του αρεσε ε; Γιατι θυμαμαι που σου λεγε να μην αδυνατισεις και κατι τετοια κουλα.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα -200 σημερα

----------


## penelope1985

-200 
58.2
Ειμαι ακομα τουμπανο ομως! Ελπιζω μεχρι αυριο να ειμαι οκ!

----------


## badgirl11

+2 κιλα σημερα,
απιστευτο. ξερω οτι εφαγα 2 μερες αλλα γιατι παλι 85 κλαψ κλαψ το σιχαινομαι αυτο το 85

----------


## Constance

-200 γρ. σημερα.Καλημερα σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια! σημερα -300γρ. τρεχω τρεχω να δω το 59999999999!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Aντε μια χαρα κοντευεις granita. :Wink:

----------


## dew

Constance και γρανιτούλα μπράβο που πήρατε τη κατηφόρα και πάλι!! Τι ωραία που είναι η κατρακύλα μετά το κόλλημα ε;;  :Big Grin:  
Σήμερα -100γρ από 104,2 σε 104,1 και ακόμα ψάχνω την αργοπορημένη περίοδο.. ʼντε να μου έρθει και να τελειώνει μήπως και μπορέσω να πάω για κανα μπανάκι το σαβ/κο :P

----------


## granita_ed

ωραια αρκει να εχει διάρκεια!!!!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολες!! Μπραβο για τις απωλειες, πραγματικα νομιζω οτι τα πηγαινουμε πολυ καλα!!

Εγω σημερα σταθερη και περιμενω περιοδο. Λογικα αυτη η εβδομαδα θα παει χαμενη, οποτε περιμενω την επομενη Δευτερα!

----------


## pennou

αχ τι καλα ωραια νουμερακια και απωλειες βλεπω σημερα....μπραβο μας...και γω -200...72,200 σημερα

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-200!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!!!
στα ιδια φυσικα απο κιλα, αλλα τουλαχιστον το λιπος μειωνεται σταθερα!
τι να πω? περιμενω τη συνεχεια...

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki συνεχισε γερα μην πτοεισαι, θα ανταμοιφθεις. :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

ο,τι μπορω κανω κονστανς μου. παντως, δε γυριζω πισω στη μιζερια μου. ποτε πια

----------


## Veronica_ed

-100, δηλαδή 67,3!
Το πρωί ζυγίζομαι κ μου δείχνει 23κιλά λίπος κ πριν 5 λεπτα 20! Τυχαίο; (Δε νομίζω :P)

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο βρε συ εισαι τοσο κοντα στον στοχο σου!μπραβο!

----------


## Veronica_ed

Thnx granita! Σ'ενα μήνα θα μ'εχεις φτάσει!  :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

σ ενα μηνα αν ειμαι 56 κιλα θα μαι τρισευτυχισμένη!

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο σε ολες για σημερα!

----------


## pennou

αχ σημερα με πηραν απο το ΤΕΙ και μου λενε οτι για να ορκιστω την παρασκευη πρεπει να στειλω κατι χαρτια που ειχα εκρεμμοτητες απο την πτυχιακη...και πρεπει να τα εχουν μεχρι τεταρτη...αλλιως χανω την ορκομωσια...αυτο ηταν....εχω φαει και τα αντερα μου..

----------


## penelope1985

-200 σημερα!
58 στρογγυλα!

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν πειραζει Ελενακι! Και αυριο μερα ειναι...

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 80 ακριβως, αλλα ειναι επειδη περιμενω περιοδο... (ελπιζω). Συνεχιζω κανονικα γνωριζοντας οτι την επομενη Δευτερα θα δειξει πραγματικα!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα! Pennou, μην τρελλαίνεσαι! Και μην συνδέεις το φαγητό με τίποτε άλλο... (αν κατάλαβα καλά τι σου συμβαίνει)

-300!  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

-1 κιλο, αλλα φυσικα ηταν επειδη τωρα ξαναρχισα...
84.0 λοιπον!
Βραζιλιανακι υπομονη ειναι δυσκολα προ περιοδου, κ κρατησου μη φας το συμπαν ολο ωστε να ανταμοιφθεις!

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα, μια χαρα παμε. :Smile:

----------


## angelika_ed

86,6!!! Θα με τρελανει η ζυγαρια μου...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
-400γρ σήμερα. Από 104,1 σε 103,7

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα κι απο μενα
-600 σημερα, επιτελους βλεπω και το 104...

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!Τελειες απωλειες.loukoumaki ειδες παει το κολλημα της ζυγαριας, κατρακυλα απο δω και περα. :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

αχ μακαρι κονστανς μου, γιατι μου εκανε φοβερο καψονι τελευταια, αλλα δεν της περασε... κι εσυ τελεια τα πας και γενικα πεταει η ομαδα και προχωραμε!!!! μπραβο σε ολες μας!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!δε προλαβα να ζυγιστω σημερα,θα το κανω με το που γυρισω απ τη δουλεια κ θα ενημερώσω!μπράβο σ ολα τα κοριτσακια που χασανε!!!!!!!!!!παμε γερααααααα!!!!!

----------


## dew

Μπράβο κορίτσια! loukoumaki τέλειο ξεκόλλημα!! Μπράβο που δε σε πτόεισε το κόλλημα, το ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο αλλά στο τέλος ανταμοίβεσαι!! Σκεφτόμουν πόσο δύσκολη μπορεί να είναι η προσπάθεια όταν είσαι νέα μανούλα και πραγματικά δε μπορώ να το φανταστώ.. τόσες αλλαγές που συμβαίνουν στο σώμα και ειδικά στις ορμόνες.. Μπράβο σου πραγματικά!! Το 9αράκι μας πλησιάζει!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω γλυκεια μου dew!!! οντως ολα αλλαζουν στον οργανισμο οταν γεννησεις... αλλα δεν εγκαταλειπω ποτε την προσπαθεια να βρω τον παλιο μου εαυτο, για την ακριβεια, τον πολυ παλιο μου, δεν εχω σκοπο να γινω μοντελο, αλλωστε αυτο δε γινεται, αλλα τουλαχιστον να βελτιωσω την εικονα μου οσο πιο πολυ μπορω και κυριως να αισθανομαι-και να συνεχισω να ειμαι-υγιης!!!! ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και σε σενα, εισαι πραγματικα αξια συγχαρητηριων, ελπιζω να μην κολλησεις οπως εγω και να φτασεις το δευτερο σου στοχο το συντομοτερο δυνατο!!! προχωραμε προς τη νικη λοιπον!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

κοριτσια οσο πιο πολύ διαβαζω αυτα που λεμε εδω τοσο πιο δυνατη νοιωθω να συνεχισω ως το τελος..

----------


## badgirl11

ta idia semi moy, δεν μαφηνετε να τα παρατησω!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> κοριτσια οσο πιο πολύ διαβαζω αυτα που λεμε εδω τοσο πιο δυνατη νοιωθω να συνεχισω ως το τελος..


Ή αλλιως σιγαααα μην ειχα χασει εγω 8 κιλα σε δυο μηνες αν δεν υπηρχε το φορουμ.χιχιχι. :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

και σημερα σταθερη στα κιλα μου!!!!! ειμαι ικανοποιημενη και με αυτο, γιατι την περασμενη βδομαδα το παρακανα... ολο ποτακια... γλυκακια.... ξεχναγα γευματα... ολα μαζι!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλα κ εγω μολις ζυγίστηκα γιατι το πρωι δεν προλαβα.με δείχνει 60.400 αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι επειδη εχω φαει.παντως μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι εχω ηδη χασει 10 κιλα κ νοιώθω πολύ ομορφα κ άλλες φορες βλέπω εξω τον καιρο κ απογοητεύομαι που δεν προλαβαινω αλλα πιστευω οτι τελικά ειμαι πολύ κοντά στον στόχο!εχω κάνει πάνω απ το μισό δρόμο..

----------


## penelope1985

ετσι πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι σεμακο μ...

----------


## granita_ed

μ αρεσει που αλλαξα nick κ λυσσαξατε ολες με το σεμιε!!χιχιχιχχιχι

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ετσι πρεπει να σκεφτεσαι σεμακο μ...


σ ευχαριστω!προσπαθω αλλα ειμαι απ τη φυση μου ανυπομονη και γκρινιάρα!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by granita_
> κοριτσια οσο πιο πολύ διαβαζω αυτα που λεμε εδω τοσο πιο δυνατη νοιωθω να συνεχισω ως το τελος..
> 
> 
> Ή αλλιως σιγαααα μην ειχα χασει εγω 8 κιλα σε δυο μηνες αν δεν υπηρχε το φορουμ.χιχιχι.


++++++ κι εγώωωωωωωωωω

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλα παιδια δεν υπαρχει μερικες φορες το σωμα... Μετα απο ολα τα χτεσινα -600 σημερα! Οτι να'ναι λεμε...
57.4

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-100!  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλα παιδια δεν υπαρχει μερικες φορες το σωμα... Μετα απο ολα τα χτεσινα -600 σημερα! Οτι να'ναι λεμε...
> 57.4


xaxa χα το δικό σου δεν υπάρχει!!
το δικό μου ας πούμε υπάρχει και είναι εδώ ενωμένο δυνατό!

τι λέω θεε μου πρωί πρωί, 69 κιλάκια όπως πάντα τις τελευταίες τρείς εβδομάδες!!!  :Big Grin: 

μπράβο ρε Πηνελόπη ! είπα να μη ζυγιστώ μερικές μέρες αλλά σημερα δεν άντεξα, ασε να δούμε που στο καλό θα το πάει....

----------


## penelope1985

Υπομονη Μπεττυ!

----------


## badgirl11

οντως πηνελοπη!
σημερα ειμαι ιδια με χθες κ εφαγα σαν μη πω κ νηστεια δεν εκανα, 
κ μαλιστα σημερα ζυγιστηκα φαγωμενη γιατι δεν το ειχα σκοπο...
αρα εχω χασει κ αποπανω!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
Στα ίδια σήμερα, 103,7.

----------


## angelika_ed

86,7 παρολο που βγηκα χτες για φαγητο!!!

----------


## mtsek85

κλασικα στα ιδια....
βαρετο!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα παλι 80 ακριβως και η περιοδος... αφαντη. Περιμενω να περασει αυτη η εβδομαδα...

----------


## mtsek85

αγαπητη μου βλεπω βαδιζουμε σταθερα στην ιδια γραμμη ε!!!!!!!!!!!!!
κιλα, διατροφη, σπορ....

αντε να δουμε που θα φτασουμε επιτελους!!!!!!!!

----------


## brazil

Ναι πραγματι, αντε να δουμε!!!!!!! Περιμενω το τελος Ιουνιου να ειμαι 76,5.... Αυτο θελω για αρχη και μετα η συνεχεια....

----------


## mtsek85

κ εγω, οπως βλεπεις στους στοχους εχω το 75 για τελος του μηνα... δε το βλεπω βεβαια να ερχεται γιατι ηδη εχουμε καψει το 1/3 του μηνα κ ακομα στα 79 ειμαστε..... αλλα ποτε δε ξερεις....!!!!!

θα δουμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εε!!!!!!!!!! ολα καλα!!!!!! και που εχω φτασει απο τα 92 στα 79 ειναι σουπερ!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα στα ιδια με χτες 60.2 βεβαια εφαγα αργα χτες κ ειχα ενα πρηξιμο οποτε ελπιζω να χασω αυριο λιγακι μπας κ προλαβω το ερμο το 59 μεχρι τις 15 του μήνα!

----------


## mtsek85

το 59 ειναι πολυ κοντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Εμένα είναι πάλι πολύ πιο ενδιαφέρον!!! Τι σας είπα χθες βράδυ? +1,3 κιλά μετά το μεξικάνικο...


Επιτελους καποιος που παιρνει κατευθειαν πολυ βαρος οταν τρωει κατι βραδυ.... Δεν μπορει να ειμαι μονο εγω... Κουραγιο Ελενη!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> σημερα στα ιδια με χτες 60.2 βεβαια εφαγα αργα χτες κ ειχα ενα πρηξιμο οποτε ελπιζω να χασω αυριο λιγακι μπας κ προλαβω το ερμο το 59 μεχρι τις 15 του μήνα!


ελα εφτασες....

----------


## sanelaki

πηνελοπη να σε ρωτησω κατι?κα8εμερα εισαι τυπος και υπογραμμος στο προγραμμα σου? το προγραμμα σου ειναι δικο σουθ? απο μονη σο το εχεις φτιαξει? και ακομα..τρως ιδιες ποσοτητες τωρα και οταν ησουν στα κιλα μου η μειωσες πλεον.. εγω ξερεις τι πα8αινω? κανω υπομονη καμια βδομαδα..χανω ενα εναμιση κιλο και μετα τρωω παλι μια δυο μερες αρκετα και περνω ενα μερος απο οτι εχασα...καμια συμβουλη γιατι εχουμε ιδιο στοχο και βαρους??

----------


## Constance

Λιγα πραματα σημερα βλεπω.Μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν και σε οσες δεν εχασαν.Ο καιρος τρελαθηκε και συναχωθηκα, και περιμενω και περιοδο και η ζυγαρια θα κανει τα δικα της.Σημερα τρεμοπαιξε κι εδειξε λιγο 75, αλλα μετα παλι 75,1 οποτε αφηνω ιδιο το τικερακι μου.

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα!! στα ιδια κι εγω σημερα
οκ προχωραμε...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λιγα πραματα σημερα βλεπω.Μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν και σε οσες δεν εχασαν.Ο καιρος τρελαθηκε και συναχωθηκα, και περιμενω και περιοδο και η ζυγαρια θα κανει τα δικα της.Σημερα τρεμοπαιξε κι εδειξε λιγο 75, αλλα μετα παλι 75,1 οποτε αφηνω ιδιο το τικερακι μου.


παλι περιοδος?

----------


## Constance

Tι παλι βρε.Μια φορα το μηνα δεν εχουμε ολες?χιχι.Το Σαβατοκυριακο περιμενω αλλα εχω απο τωρα συμπτωματα (πρηξιμο και τετοια)

----------


## penelope1985

ε ναι τα συμπτωματα ερχονται πρωτα...

----------


## Veronica_ed

66,7!! Και ναι, αλλάζω πανυγηρικά το τικεράκι στα 67!!Μέχρι να τελειώσει η επόμενη περίοδος (σε 3 βδομάδες) εύχομαι να φτάσω τον στόχο μου!!

----------


## penelope1985

+100!
57.5

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-800!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!! σουπερ ρε συ!

----------


## murcielago

:Smile:  ωραία ήταν η έκπληξη, όντως! Και πιο ωραία γιατί από χθες πονάει η κοιλιά μου πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι οσονούπω θα έχω κι εγώ να λέω "περιμένω περίοδο και πήρα 2 κιλά" (τόσα ήταν απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι!)- καλά είχα ησυχάσει τόσους μήνες με την ένεση...
 :Smile:  ας χαρώ με το σημερινό όμως κι ό,τι έρθει... υπομονή...  :Smile: 
Μπράβο και σε σένα που επιμένεις ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ!  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Eνωμενες θα νικησουμε π ελεγε και ο Ψινακης!

----------


## brazil

Εγω παντως παλι στα ιδια... 80 ακριβως!

----------


## angelika_ed

-100 ΓΡ 86,6

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Παει ακομα ενα κιλακι.Σημερα το πρωι 116!!!!2 κιλακια σε 8 ημερες!Χωρις εσας δεν θα τα ειχα καταφερει!Ησαστε η καλυτερη διαιτα του κοσμου!!!(ας ξαναλλαξω και το τικερακι μου τωρα!)

----------


## bubble84

Καλημέρα κούκλες.....μετα απο αρκετο καιρο στασιμότητας,
και σχεδον 2 βδομάδες απουσίας απο τις σελίδες του φόρουμ......
σήμερα 63.5!!!!!!!!! επιτέλους! καλή συνέχεια σε όλες....

ααα και νας σας πω οτι μετα το σ/κ η ζυγαριά με έδειχνε 65!
φρικη!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα  :Smile:  Γεια σου bubble μου! Μπράβο και για τη κατηφόρα! Εγώ ήμουν λίγο χάλια χθες και συνεχίζω να μην έχω τη καλύτερη διάθεση.. άσχημα νέα!.. ευτυχώς όμως μόνο στον επαγγελματικό τομέα. Δε το βάζω κάτω, κάτι θα γίνει..
Σήμερα -200γρ από 103,7 σε 103,5.

----------


## bubble84

άντε ρε φιλένάδα κρίμα...... και ήμουν πολυ αισιόδοξη!!!!
μή το βάζεις κάτω όμως ε... για όλους έχει ο Θεός.

----------


## tidekpe

τρίτη μέρα ιφ...μέχρι εχτές δεν είχα χάσει τίποτε...σήμερα όμως....πήρα +1100....έλεος!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

αλλη μια μερα στα ιδια κιλα....

δε πειραζει....!

----------


## Constance

-100.Aυτο το 5 δε λεει να φυγει ομως ειναι οντως στοιχειωμενο.:P Oχι ρε σωμα μουυυ, δε θα ξανασταματησω τη διαιτα στα 75 αυτη τη φορα, παρτο χαμπαριιιιι!:P:P:P

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα 59.7,αλλα εχω ενα φουσκωμα,θα σκασω μιλαμε!

----------


## Constance

+1 στο φουσκωμα!Και απο τουαλετα λιγα πραματα.Περιμενω περιοδο οπως προειπα επισης.Ολα τα καλα μαζι.

----------


## dew

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλημερα!σημερα 59.7,αλλα εχω ενα φουσκωμα,θα σκασω μιλαμε!


5αράαακι;;;;; Μπράβο ρε συ!!!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω..με ποναει η κοιλια μου κατω χαμηλα κιολας.Χθες δεν εφαγα καθολου λαδι(ξεχασα).Λετε να βοηθησει σημερα?

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by dew_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλημερα!σημερα 59.7,αλλα εχω ενα φουσκωμα,θα σκασω μιλαμε!
> 
> 
> 5αράαακι;;;;; Μπράβο ρε συ!!!


ευχαριστώ!αν δεν ειχα κ το φουσκωμα θα πετουσα απ τη χαρα μου!εσυ πως νοιωθεις σημερα κουκλίτσα μου?

----------


## Constance

granitoula τωρα το συνειδητοποιω επειδη δεν το πανυγηρισες.5αρακι!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχα.ναι οντως κ εγω νομιζα οτι θα το πανηγυρισω αλλα δε μ αφηνει το χαζοφουσκωμα!ελπιζω παντως σε 5 μέρες να φτασω τον στοχο μου (-700γρ).

----------


## Constance

Δεν ξερω τιποτα,εμεις θελουμε ψηφιακο κερασμα.:P:P

----------


## dew

Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή... :P
Πρέπει να οργανωθώ κάπως μήπως και φτιάξω τη ζωή μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πως και από που να αρχίσω!
Το θέμα της δίαιτας το έχω πάρει εγωιστικά πάντως, Ότι και να συμβαίνει, τουλάχιστον έχω κάτι που ελέγχω 100% και αυτό είναι το σώμα μου αυτή τη στιγμή!
ʼντε να φύγει και το φουσκωματάκι σου να δεις και τα 5αράκια σου να κατεβαίνουν!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά γιατί δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή... :P
> Πρέπει να οργανωθώ κάπως μήπως και φτιάξω τη ζωή μου αλλά δεν ξέρω πως και από που να αρχίσω!
> Το θέμα της δίαιτας το έχω πάρει εγωιστικά πάντως, Ότι και να συμβαίνει, τουλάχιστον έχω κάτι που ελέγχω 100% και αυτό είναι το σώμα μου αυτή τη στιγμή!
> ʼντε να φύγει και το φουσκωματάκι σου να δεις και τα 5αράκια σου να κατεβαίνουν!


Aυτο το προσπαθω να ειμαι καλα εχω βαρεθει να το λεω παντως.Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Το θεμα της διαιτας ομως περναει μονο απο το χερι μας, αρα με θεληση μπορουμε να το φτιαξουμε.Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχα!εγινε!

----------


## Constance

Οπως καταλαβαινουμε ολοι το ψηφιακο κερασμα συμφερει γιατι εχει 0 θερμιδες.:P:P

----------


## BettyG

Αν είναι έτσι ε γώ τότε θα πάρω διπλή μερίδα, μπράβο granita! 

dew υπομονή, θα φιάξει που θα πάει, το νόμισμα έχει 2 όψεις....

----------


## granita_ed

αντε βρε τυχερες σας κερναω ολες λοιπον ηλεκτρονικα παστακια,παγωτινια και σοκολατακια!!!!!!σε 5 κιλα το ξαναγιορτάζουμε!

----------


## nina76

γεια σας κορίτσια! 
έχω χαθεί λίγο, λόγω μεγάλου φόρτου εργασίας δεν προλαβαίνω καθόλου να μπω το πρωί από τη δουλειά.... καταρχάς μπράβο σε όλες σας, τα πηγαίνετε πολύ καλά, και εννοείται σεμί-γρανίτα θα συμμετάσχω κι εγώ στο κέρασμα, τα παγωτίνια σου μούρλια!! 
dew μη στεναχωριέσαι, κάτι θα γίνει βρε, υπομονή μωρέ, τι στο καλό που θα πάει θα τακτοποιηθείς :Smile: 
φιλιά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλες!

----------


## dew

Ευχαριστώ βρε κορίτσια  :Smile: 
Nina τι βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου;; Πάει ΄και ο δεύτερος στόχος και αλλάξαμε και τικεράκι;; Μπράβο μπράβο!!!

----------


## nina11

Μπραβο σε ολεσ σασ! σασ θαυμαζω, ελπιζω και γω σιγα σιγα να τα καταφερω...Αν και εχασα Το 1ο κιλο

----------


## nina11

πωσ μπαινει πιο κατω το ρημαδι?

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια! 57.5

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
+200. Πάααλι καλά!

----------


## brazil

79,7 σημερα και περιοδο καλωσηρθες γιατι μας επρηξες!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nina11_
> πωσ μπαινει πιο κατω το ρημαδι?
> 
> 
> Βάλε το τικεράκι μονο του από κάτω  Με enter



Στην υπογραφη σου το βαζεις...

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
-100γρ σήμερα. Από 103,5 σε 103,4.

----------


## Constance

-600!ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που κρατηθηκα χθες και δεν εφαγα.(εχω λυσσαξει λογο περιοδου)!Εφυγε το ριμαδι το 75, τωρα πηρα κουραγιο για τα επομενα.Το φυσιολογικο bmi πλησιαζει! :Smile: 

(edit: η απωλεια ειναι μεγαλυτερη μετα την επισκεψη στην τουαλετα.Τι εγινε ολα εφτιαξαν σημερα;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Constance!

----------


## dew

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> -600!ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ που κρατηθηκα χθες και δεν εφαγα.(εχω λυσσαξει λογο περιοδου)!Εφυγε το ριμαδι το 75, τωρα πηρα κουραγιο για τα επομενα.Το φυσιολογικο bmi πλησιαζει!
> 
> (edit: η απωλεια ειναι μεγαλυτερη μετα την επισκεψη στην τουαλετα.Τι εγινε ολα εφτιαξαν σημερα;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


Είδες constance μου; Το κόλλημα μπορεί να είναι χαζό, αλλά το να βλέπεις τα κιλά να πέφτουν έτσι όταν ξεκολλήσεις, είναι ανεκτίμητο!  :Big Grin:  Στο καλό να πάει το 75 και να μη μας γράφει!!

----------


## Constance

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια μου.Ειχα καταλαβει οτι ηταν εικονικο το κολλημα για τους λογους που ειπα παραπανω,αλλα και παλι ενιωθα καπως τις τελευταιες μερες.Βαδιζα με ρυθμους χελωνας και χθες πραγματικα ηθελα να φαω το συμπαν.Σημερα μου εφτιαξε η διαθεση μου πραγματικα αυτη η απωλεια ηταν οτι χρειαζομουν. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη!ΞΕΦΟΥΣΚΩΣΑ και σημερα με εδειξε 58.9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!απιστευτο?????- 800!!νοιωθω οτι πλησιαζω πλεον στο τελος!

μπραβο Constance!

----------


## Constance

granita κατι εχει γινει σημερα μου φαινεται χιχιχι!Μπραβο!!!Πλησιαζεις απειλητικά νομιζω.Και να αλλαξει ο στοχος παρακαλω στην υπογραφηηηη! :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

καλα εννοειται!Μιλαμε ειναι το μονο που μου παει καλα αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα ειμαι χαρουμενη!φορεσα κ ψιλες γοβες και φορεματακι (οχι κοντο,ειπαμε ειμαστε σοβαρες) σημερα στη δουλεια!

----------


## Constance

Το μονο που παει καλα οντως.Γιατι κατα τα αλλα δε το βλεπω να φτιαχνει το πραγμα.:P
Μπραβο που φορεσες ωραια ρουχαλακια. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

πω πω κουκλιτσα μου πλησιαζουμε!φαντασου οτι το χειμωνα θα μαστε ηδη στη συντηρηση και θα τα εχουμε καταφερει!

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο ρε συυυυυυυυυυυυυ! Μπραβο! Ειχα πει οτι θα με προλαβεις στη στροφη...

----------


## granita_ed

καλα ας κατεβαινουμε παρεα κ ας προηγεισαι!δεν με πειραζει καθολουυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!ανυπομον ω να ζυγιστω στις 15 του μηνα που κλεινω 3 μηνες!

----------


## tidekpe

MΠΡʼΒΟ kONSTANS KAI GRANITA ..τρομερές απώλειες και πλέον είστε μια ανάσα...καλή συνέχεια!!!!!

----------


## Constance

tidekpe μου ευχαριστω.Κι εσυ μια ανασα εισαι.Εχουμε και ιδιο στοχο. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> MΠΡʼΒΟ kONSTANS KAI GRANITA ..τρομερές απώλειες και πλέον είστε μια ανάσα...καλή συνέχεια!!!!!


ευχαριστω!!!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημεραααα! ανασα δεν πηρα χτες και σημερα, που να προλαβω να γραψω?? 
εχθες δεν ειχα χρονο ουτε να ζυγιστω αλλα σημερα εδειξε -200
κατι ειναι κι αυτο!!!
κονστανς, γρανιτα ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟ παμε απιστευτα καλα, φτου φτου σκορδα!
μπραβο και στα αλλα τα κοριτσια, προχωραμε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Γεγονος

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας ξανα και απο μενα! Μπραβο πραγματικα σε ολες!! Ωραια αρχη για ενα ακομα ωραιοτερο σαββατοκυριακο!

79,4 σημερα και 2η μερα περιοδου, οποτε περιμενω συντομα και αλλα καλυτερα νουμερακια!!
Καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολες!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Μπράβο και σε σένα λουκουμάκι! Μακάρι να χάνουμε πάντα από 200 γραμμάρια την μέρα, καθόλου άσχημα


Συμφωνωωω!

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κοριτσάρες, πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## penelope1985

-400 gr
57.1

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
+300 από χθες.

Συνολικά σε 4 εβδομάδες δίαιτας (πρωτοφανές για μένα) έχασα 6 κιλά. So far so good.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Σημερα στα ιδια.penelope, eleni , murci μπραβο για τις απωλειες σας. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο σε όλες!

----------


## p_k

Συγχαρητήρια για την απώλεια σε όλες και όλους!!!

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 78,8!!!! -1κιλακι!!!!!!!!!!!

παμε καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλησπέρα σε ολες τις γυναικαρες του φορουμ
τι κανετε?
Λοιπόν σήμερα -800 αλλα 400 να φτασω εκει που ημουν λογω αναποδων καταστασεων ελπίζω αυριο να εχω φτασει*

----------


## Constance

karamelitsa κρατα γερα!Μια χαρα τα πας.Ειδα οτι ειχες προβλημα με τα δοντια σου.Ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα τωρα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

ενταξει το παλευω τωρα με τα δοντια αλλα απλα στεναχωριεμαι γιατι με εφερε πισω  :Frown:

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας!! Και σημερα 79,4! Αλλα δεν με πειραζει ... καθολου. Εχω βεβαια εναν γαμο το βραδυ, ελπιζω να μπορεσω να κρατηθω...
Καλο σαββατοκυριακο

----------


## loukoumaki

στα ιδια κι εγω σημερα
αλλα ειμαι τουμπανο λογω προεμμηνορρυσιακου
οκ δεν πτουμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Μολις γυρισα απο τη δουλεια.Εριξα απιστευτο περπατημα σημερα και ηπια παρα πολυ νερο.Επειδη εκανα αρκετη γυμναστικουλα ειπα να ζυγιστω πριν φαω το βραδυνο μου.Αποτελεσμα; Επιασα τον στοχο μου για τις 15 Ιουνιου! 73.8! Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη (αυτη τη βδομαδα εφτιαξε και το θεμα της δυσκοιλιοτητας).Δεν αλλαζω ομως τικερακι.Θα δω τι θα γραψει αυριο το πρωι. :Smile: 

loukoumaki κανε υπομονη.Εγω απο προχθες που αδιαθετησα οχι μονο ξεκολλησα, αλλα δεν πιστευω στα ματια μου με την κατρακυλα των κιλων!

----------


## granita_ed

μολις γυρισα,ειμαι πτωμα!!!!!!!ζυγιστηκα το πρωι κ ημουν +100 αλλά με το χτεσινο φαι κ λιγα ειναι!ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατι εφαγα σουβλάκι αργά χτες κ δεν πάχυνα!σημερα προβλέπεται κ πολύ χορός οπότε ελπίζω να χάσω κανα γραμμάριο!!!!!
μπράβο σε οσες έχασαν και σε όσες συνεχίζουν δυναμικά!

----------


## pennou

constance μου...με εφτασες και σε λιγο θα με ξεπερασεις και γω ακομα κουτιζω και δεν εχω χασει τιποτα...αντε να δουμε ποτε θα το παρω αποφαση....

----------


## Constance

granita που θα πας να χορεεεψεις!Τελεια!Οτι πρεπει για καλοκαιρινο Σαββατοβραδο!Καλα να περασεις.
Pennou μου σου ευχομαι να τα παρεις και να σου γυρισει το μυαλο οπως εγω.Γιατι πραγματικα φετος εφτασα στα ορια μου γι'αυτο και το πηρα αποφαση.

----------


## tidekpe

Μη στενοχωριέσαι, πεννού...δεν είσαι μόνη..το ίδιο κουτίζω κι εγώ..(αν και δεν ξέρω τη λέξη)
προχτές τους τρέλανα και στα κερβσ..πάνε να με ζυγίσουν +2...και γιατί; και μήπως είναι παρακράτηση;;;;και μήπως περιμένεις περίοδο;;;ομολογώ ότι κάπου εδώ περιμένω οπότε δε τους άφησα να με μετρήσουν...όμως γενικά έχω τον καούνητο πολλούς μήνες τώρα...ίσως λίγο προς τα πάνω, προς τα κάτω, όχι! με 1200 θερμίδες ημερησίως...οπότε, έχεις και παρέα, αν αυτό σε παρηγορεί

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο στα κοριτσάκια που έχασαν, και εις κατώτερα!!

Κορίτσια μου που δεν κουνιέται η @@$*&$% α , ηρεμήστε είμαι κι εγώ εδώ! ακούνητη από 18/5, κι αν δεν προσέχω!!!

----------


## tidekpe

έχεις κάνει όμως δρόμο, ε; εμείς πάλι στην αρχή.....

----------


## Constance

Βetty πραγματικα απορω με την υπομονη σου.Εχεις διαιτολογο;Τι σου λεει για το κολλημα;

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Βetty πραγματικα απορω με την υπομονη σου.Εχεις διαιτολογο;Τι σου λεει για το κολλημα;


Τώρα όχι, έχω τρελλάνει τρεις όμως! έχω και πολυκυστικές και ίσως να ευθύνεται και αυτό. 
Τίποτα δε μου είπαν τότε, όλοι μείωναν την τροφή σε απελπιστικό βαθμό και πάλι δεν γινόταν τίποτα, ώσπου νευρίαζα και τους παρατούσα.
Περιμένω γιατί το έχω ξαναπάθει αυτό , και ξαφνικά έχασα 1,5 κιλό σε δύο ημέρες. 
Περιμένω Constance μου τι να κάνω άλλο. ? Να φανταστείς οτι την χάλασα ελάχιστα τη βραδυά της eurovision, ποτέ άλλοτε

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημεροκαλησπερες! 
υπομονη σοσες δεν χανουν κ καλο εορτασμο σοσες πηραν την κατηφορα!
απο αυριο αρχιζω κ γω, 
ελπιζω οντως αυτη τη φορα, επισημα στο διαιτολογο μου!

σε ολα moy τα προβληματα προστεθηκαν κ αλλα
κ λεω ναρχισv διαιτα να νιωσω σωματκα πιο δυνατη,
μηπως κ ανεβει κ το ψυχολογικο!

τοσες μερες προσπαθουσα δηθεν να κλεισει το στομαχι μου αλλα μαλλον το τσιτωσα οσο δε παει,
βαφλες, σουβλακια, καλεσματα σε τραπεζια κτλ κτλ...
οποτε στην αρχη θα χασω λιγο αποτομα ελπιζω.
αυριο ζυγισμα κ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> Τώρα όχι, έχω τρελλάνει τρεις όμως! έχω και πολυκυστικές και ίσως να ευθύνεται και αυτό. 
> Τίποτα δε μου είπαν τότε, όλοι μείωναν την τροφή σε απελπιστικό βαθμό και πάλι δεν γινόταν τίποτα, ώσπου νευρίαζα και τους παρατούσα.
> Περιμένω γιατί το έχω ξαναπάθει αυτό , και ξαφνικά έχασα 1,5 κιλό σε δύο ημέρες. 
> Περιμένω Constance μου τι να κάνω άλλο. ? Να φανταστείς οτι την χάλασα ελάχιστα τη βραδυά της eurovision, ποτέ άλλοτε


Οι πολυκυστικες ειναι ενα θεμα.Κακως σου μειωναν την τροφη.Στα κολληματα ο μονος κανονας για μενα ειναι επιμονη με τον ιδια διατροφη ωσπου να ξεκολλησει.Περιμενε και πιστευω θα επαναληφθει αυτη η γρηγορη απωλεια σε μικρο διαστημα.Τον τελευταιο μηνα κι εμενα ετσι με πηγε λιγο πολυ.Και οντως εχεις παει αψογα τοσο καιρο.Να εχεις δυναμη και σιγουρα θα πεσουν τα κιλα δεν ειναι στο χερι τους.

----------


## penelope1985

+500 
57.6

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-300  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα... + 300 68.5 και προσεξα τοσο εχ8ες.. πηραν πιτσα και εφαγα απο το μικροτερο κομματο το μισο  :Frown:

----------


## sanelaki

ρημαδα κατακρατηση!!!!ειχα στοχο την τριτη το πρωι 67.9... για αυτο μου εκατσε ασχημα... σημερα 8α παω για μπανιο.... οποτε ελπιζω να κατεβω και να προλαβω.. 8α φαω π[ολλα φρουτακια και μια χωριατικη λεω...

----------


## pennou

καλημερα κουκλες μου...ξεκιναω δυναμικα απο σημερα για ακομα μια φορα...73.300

----------


## badgirl11

pame mazi penoy!
84.7 δυστηχως φαγωμενη, ξεχαστηκα.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> καλημερα... + 300 68.5 και προσεξα τοσο εχ8ες.. πηραν πιτσα και εφαγα απο το μικροτερο κομματο το μισο 
> 
> 
> Κατακράτηση θα 'ναι καλή μου μην πτωείσαι! Κι εγώ πρόσεξα τόσο πολύ χθες και περπάτησα πολύ, αλλά τα ίδια... Δεν θα του περάσει όμως! Πείσμα!!!


με το μπανιο λετε να καιμε τιποτα? ειμαι τοσο κουρασμενη στην θαλασσα που δεν πολυκολυμπαω...
ο ηλιος λιωνει θερμιδες?  :Big Grin: 
pav για μπανιοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο σημεραααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## karamela_ed

η θάλασσα τσιτωνει και το δερμα  :Wink: 

σήμερα -500 χαρηκα πολύ γιατι ειμαι -100 απο τα κιλα που ημουν πριν παρω λογω δοντιού

είναι και να αδιαθετησω απο την Τεταρτη

----------


## Constance

karamelitsa μπραβο, πηρες δυναμη τωρα.Παντα τα θεματακια υγειας μπορει να μας πανε λιγο πισω αλλα ειδες τωρα απωλεια!Αντε να δεις και αμα αδιαθετησεις θα ξεφουσκωσεις κι αλλο.

Σημερα εγω -400!Μεχρι να αδιαθετησω εφαγα το κολλημα του αιωνα και τωρα κατρακυλανε σα νερακι τα κιλα.Θα προλαβω το στοχο μου στη στροφη νομιζω. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

εχει δικιο η κονστανς! μην πτοεισαικαραμελα μου, κ γω επριμενω περιοδο συντομα,
παω να δω ποτε, αν κ πλεον δε με κοφτει ιδιατερα, τι 1 πανω τι 1 κατω, θα τα χασω τα ρημαδια αργα ή γρηγορα!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα! -400 σημερα  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα! -400 σημερα


Ετσι! :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

αντε να δουμε ασπρη μερα κονστανς μου!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> karamelitsa μπραβο, πηρες δυναμη τωρα.Παντα τα θεματακια υγειας μπορει να μας πανε λιγο πισω αλλα ειδες τωρα απωλεια!Αντε να δεις και αμα αδιαθετησεις θα ξεφουσκωσεις κι αλλο.
> 
> Σημερα εγω -400!Μεχρι να αδιαθετησω εφαγα το κολλημα του αιωνα και τωρα κατρακυλανε σα νερακι τα κιλα.Θα προλαβω το στοχο μου στη στροφη νομιζω.



κοριτσακια μου εχετε δικιο γι'αυτα που μου λετε απλα με στεναχωει καπως το γεγονος οτι ηρθα πισω όχι λογω γουρουνιασματος γιατι εκει θα το ευχαριστιομουν τουλάχιστον αλλα λογω οτι δνε μπορουσα ν αφαω αυτα που επρεπε με αποτελεσμα να τρωω μονο αμυλο και να παρω βαρος.αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι εφτασα στα κιλα που ημουν πριν το δοντι και τωρα περιμενω το κατεβασμα


Μπράβο σας και για τις απώλειες  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

84.5 sto diaitologo,
αρα οι προσθαφαιρεσεις που κανω (με δειχνει 2 κιλα πανω η δικια μου) ειναι σωστες.

αρχιζω!

----------


## granita_ed

γεια κοριτσακια μου!
χτες γυρισα 7 το πρωι κ αμεσως ζυγίστηκα κ με εδειξε 58.5!!!!!!κ εκει που χαρηκα σημερα πριν λιγο που ξαναζυγίστηκα με εδειξε 58.9!δεν εφαγα τπτ μονο μισο ποτηρι νερο ηπια αλλα τελοσπαντων!σημερα θα κανω καλή μερα κ ελπιζω αυριο να μαι χαμηλότερα!

----------


## Constance

Aχ granitoula να χα τη χαρη σου.Και δε λεω για τα κιλα λεω για το 7 το πρωι.Ελπιζω να περασες τελεια!Τι πηρες τελικα για να πιεις? :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ηπια λιγο χυμο λεμονι κ μισο ποτηρι κοκα κολα(ξεχαστηκα κ το πια αυτο αλλα τελοσπαντων)!ευτυχως ειχαμε μπουκαλια οποτε δε χρειαζοταν να παρω ποτο.α!εφαγα κ μια πηρουνια τουρτα αλλα χαλαλι!καλα μη φανταστεις κ εγω ειχα καιροοοοοοοο να βγω!

----------


## Constance

Καλα εκανες και βγηκες.Εφοσον εχεις καλους φιλους και θελουν την παρεα σου να το κανεις.Μη καθεσαι μεσα ενω μπορεις να περασεις τελεια. :Smile: 
Καλη φαση το μπουκαλι παντως.Δεν αναγκαζεσαι να παρεις ποτο.

----------


## granita_ed

ναι δε το συζητω!ασε που εγω δε πινω καθολου κ παντα προβληματιζομαι τι να παρω.ενταξει καλα περασα αλλα παλι πηγα μονη μου κ αυτο με στεναχωρει..τεσπα,ας μην λεω ασχετα με το τοπικ.

----------


## Constance

Κι εμενα ο φιλος μου δεν ειναι του εξω.Συν οτι εχω μονο 2 φιλες πλεον με αντιθετα ωραρια δουλειας.Συν οτι στο σπιτι μου εχουμε τα απειρα προβληματα.Απορω πως δεν κανω υπερφαγικα.Δυο χρονια βεβαια αυτο εκανα και τα προβληματα χειροτερεψαν.Μαλλον συνειδητοποιησα στο πετσι μου οτι τη λυση ΔΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΑΙ.

----------


## granita_ed

εμενα ειναι παντα διαθεσιμος να παμε σινεμα η για καφε αλλα ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα του πω παμε εκει (βραδυ)κ να πει ναι αμε παμε.εν τω μεταξει μου ταζει οτι θα παμε οπου θελω αλλα τελικα ερχεται εκεινη η ωρα κ τπτ.κ ο κολλητος παει οπου θελω κ εγω να παω κ μας παιρνει αλλα παλι δεν παμε ποτε.κ δεν ειμαι παραλογη,βλεπω δλδ αλλα ζευγαρια να βγαινουν καθε βδομαδα κ απορω εγω μια φορα το μηνα ζηταω πολλα?(ειχα δεν ειχα το "κατεστρεψα"το τοπικ)

----------


## Constance

Μια φορα το μηνα?Πως σου φαινεται το 2-3 φορες το χρονο.Γρανιτουλα παντως στη θεση σου αν ειχα παρεα για βολτες (ονειρο θερινης νυχτος) θα εβγαινα με τους φιλους μου.Και αμα θελει ακολουθει.

----------


## granita_ed

μα εγω ζηταω μια φορα το μήνα (κ αν) κανονικά ειχα ν παω καπου εξω για χορο 6 μήνες,μη πω 7γιατι δε θυμαμαι!ναι βρε σ αλλα δε μπορω κ εγω να πηγαινω μονη μου ξενερώνω.μαλλον εγω δεν παω καλα.αλλα τωρα το καλοκαιρι θα αλλαξω κ εγω κ θα κανω οτι θελω.πραγματικα ελπιζω να το καταφέρω.

----------


## Constance

Το καταλαβαινω.Σκεψου ομως να μην ειχες και φιλους και να ηταν το αγορι σου ετσι.Προσωπικα εχω απελπιστει.Δεν περιμενω απο κανεναν κατι πλεον.Και στο φιλο μου δεν κανω παραπονα γιατι ειναι καλο παιδι και με αγαπαει.Απλα ειναι ετσι ο χαρακτηρας του και δεν ειναι πολυ του εξω.Πριν δυο χρονια που ειχα παρεες δε με πειραζε που δεν ερχοταν παντα μαζι μου.Ασε που τον ξεσηκωνα πολλες φορες οταν κανονιζα με αλλους.Αλλα τωρα ολα μια μιζερια.Αφου σκεφτομαι θα αδυνατισω και που θα το χαρω αφου δεν παω πουθενα; Στη δουλεια;Τεσπα βγηκαμε εκτος θεματος τελειως.Sorry για τη γκρινια παιδια.

----------


## granita_ed

εχεις δικιο,βασικα ολα με ενοχλουν αυτη την περιοδο αλλα τουλαχιστον στα κιλά θα τα καταφέρω.δεν γυρίζω ποτε πίσω σ αυτο που ενοιωσα οταν πάχυνα.ειχα αυτο το σφίξιμο και το βάρος σαν να πνίγομαι κ δε θα επιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου να το ξανανοιώσει αυτό.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> .
> δεν γυρίζω ποτε πίσω σ αυτο που ενοιωσα οταν πάχυνα.ειχα αυτο το σφίξιμο και το βάρος σαν να πνίγομαι κ δε θα επιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου να το ξανανοιώσει αυτό.


Aυτο ξαναπεστο.

----------


## granita_ed

ασε που χτες μου λεγανε ολοι ποσο αδυνατισα κ ενας με ειπε χοντρη για πλακα!!!!!!!!!ωραια πλακα ε??τεσπα,τον αγνοησα κ εκανα χιούμορ.(κ τα χε τα κιλακια του κ αυτος).

----------


## Constance

Τι μ#λακας ηταν αυτος?!Εσυ χοντρη?!Αχ παει δε θα μου μεινει μαλλι πια στο κεφαλι!

----------


## granita_ed

το πε κ καλα χαριτωμένα για να κατσει δίπλα μου (κ καλα χωραω,για να δω κ κατι τετοια)αλλα εμενα δε μου φανηκε πολύ πετυχημενο.μετα βεβαια σκεφτηκα οτι αν εγω η ιδια δεν ειχα το κομπλεξ δε θα δινα καν σημασία αλλα τι να κανουμε αντρες.δε σκεφτονται κ πολύ πριν μιλήσουν.

----------


## Constance

Καλα οντως δεν ηταν αστειο παντως.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> Τώρα όχι, έχω τρελλάνει τρεις όμως! έχω και πολυκυστικές και ίσως να ευθύνεται και αυτό. 
> Τίποτα δε μου είπαν τότε, όλοι μείωναν την τροφή σε απελπιστικό βαθμό και πάλι δεν γινόταν τίποτα, ώσπου νευρίαζα και τους παρατούσα.
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ καλή μου Constance, μακάρι να γίνει πάλι αυτό να ηρεμήσω κι εγώ, στον ενδοκρινολόγο που πήγα, μου είπε το ίδιο, οτι να επιμείνω με την ίδια διατροφή, και να μειώσω το αλάτι γιατι κάνω κατακρατήσεις. Για να δούμε !  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Aχ αυτο το αλατι κι εμενα τα ιδια μου ειπε.Αλλα το ατιμο δε μπορω να το κοψω και τελειως.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by granita_
> το πε κ καλα χαριτωμένα για να κατσει δίπλα μου (κ καλα χωραω,για να δω κ κατι τετοια)αλλα εμενα δε μου φανηκε πολύ πετυχημενο.μετα βεβαια σκεφτηκα οτι αν εγω η ιδια δεν ειχα το κομπλεξ δε θα δινα καν σημασία αλλα τι να κανουμε αντρες.δε σκεφτονται κ πολύ πριν μιλήσουν.


xa xa ποιος μπορεί να πεί χοντρή ένα κορίτσι 58 κιλών?
και δε του έλεγες " καλά κοντέ" ? χαχα

----------


## Constance

Καλα απο αντρες ολα τα εχω ακουσει.Βαζουν και οριο κιλων μερικοι.Αν ειναι πανω απο 55 κιλα ειναι χοντρη ας πουμε (το εχω ακουσει αυτο)!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Aχ αυτο το αλατι κι εμενα τα ιδια μου ειπε.Αλλα το ατιμο δε μπορω να το κοψω και τελειως.


Ούτε εγώ, απλά αγόρασα το πράσινο που έιναι 50% χαμηλοτερο σε νάτριο, επίσης βάζω λιγότερη ποσότητα, οπότε κάπως το έχω μειώσει. Θα δώ πως θα πάει κι αυτό

----------


## granita_ed

καλα μη το λες παλια εκει που δουλευα οταν ημουν 52-53 κιλα σε καποια φάση ειχα παει 55 αρχισανε ολοι να μου λενε ποσο παχυνα κλπ.κ το τραγικο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι ητανε υπέρβαροι αλλα για καποιο λογο μου λεγανε να προσεχω κλπ η αυτο το σπαστικο τοσο ομορφο προσωπο προσεχε μη γινεις χοντρη κριμα ειναι.

παντως αυτος που μου το πε ειναι ψηλος αλλα δε με νοιαζει γιατι εχει περιεργο χιουμορ κ ειναι αγαρμπος με τα κοριτσια γενικα.

----------


## penelope1985

-300
57.3

----------


## badgirl11

Καλημερες, +200 αλλα με επιδρομη στο ψυγειο ενω θα επρεπε να κοιμομουν.
Δεν πειραζει πηγα πολυ καλα εκτος απο αυτο πρωτη μερα διαιτας, κ συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη!

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
-400!  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!!
-300γρ σημερα, 79,1 μετα απο ενα σαββατοκυριακο με φαγητο εξω, αλλα με προσοχη!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!-100 σημερα αλλα ηπια ενα λιτρο κατα τις 2 οποτε πιστευω οτι επαιξε ρολο κ αυτο!(γιατι φαγητο ειχα σταματησει να τρωω απ τις 7)!

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα, επεσα απο τα 74 πλεον σε κανονικο BMI και συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη.Καλημερα σε ολους!!!

----------


## pennou

καλημερα ζουζουνες....-1,100 σημερα....ωραια αρχη μ'αρεσει....72,200

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 77,8!
μια χαρουλα παμε....

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο mtsek!!! Τι εγινε με την εγχειρηση?? Ολα πηγαν καλα??

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα βραζιλιανα μου!!!

τελικα σημερα ηταν να μπω, αλλα μου την ακυρωσε ο γιατρος, λογω των απεργειων που κανει το νοσηλευτικό προσωπικο... τωρα... αγνωστο ποτε θα μπω.....................

λογικα μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα θα εχουμε καποια εξεληξη.. θα δουμε.. αναμονη!

----------


## loukoumaki

Καλημερα! Πεταει η ομαδα βλεπω σημερα! Μπραβοοο!
-200 απο δω  :Smile:  103.7
φορτσαρουμε λεμε!

----------


## litsaki28

κοριτσια μου λειψατε λοιπον εγω σημερα μετα απο 2 εβδομαδας ειμαι μειον 4 κιλα στα 71 και ολογος ειναι οτι ερωτευτηκα και δεν μπορω να φαw:d:d:d

----------


## mtsek85

ναι ναι στην απωλεια μια χαρα τα παει η ομαδα.... αντε να δουμε!!!

Αυγουστο θα παρω την αδεια μου, οποτε εχω ακομα....
καλα ε εκανα δοκιμες ρουχων το Π/Σ/Κ και μου μπαινουν ρουχα που ειχα να φορεσω πανω απο 3 χρονια!!! κατι σορτσακια!!! κατι καπρι!!! κατι φορεματακια!!!!! μεσα σε μια μερα, με τις δοκιμες εχω +7-8 συνολα καλοκαιρινα!!!! τελεια τελεια τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη με αυτο!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_
> ναι ναι στην απωλεια μια χαρα τα παει η ομαδα.... αντε να δουμε!!!
> 
> Αυγουστο θα παρω την αδεια μου, οποτε εχω ακομα....
> καλα ε εκανα δοκιμες ρουχων το Π/Σ/Κ και μου μπαινουν ρουχα που ειχα να φορεσω πανω απο 3 χρονια!!! κατι σορτσακια!!! κατι καπρι!!! κατι φορεματακια!!!!! μεσα σε μια μερα, με τις δοκιμες εχω +7-8 συνολα καλοκαιρινα!!!! τελεια τελεια τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη με αυτο!


μπράβο!!!!!!

λιτσάκι!αχ αυτος ο ερωτας...κ εγω παντα χανω 3 κιλα οταν ερωτευομαι!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

αχ ερωταααααααααα
εγω γιατι σε αναλογη φαση αρχιζω να τρωω???
χαχα

αντε αντε μπραβο!!!!!! και για τα κιλακια που εφυγαν αλλα και για τον ερωτα που ζεις...!

 :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by litsaki28_
> κοριτσια μου λειψατε λοιπον εγω σημερα μετα απο 2 εβδομαδας ειμαι μειον 4 κιλα στα 71 και ολογος ειναι οτι ερωτευτηκα και δεν μπορω να φαw:d:d:d

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!! Ελπίζω να είχατε ένα ωραίο σ/κ.
Λοιπόν -200γρ όλα και όλα.. Από τη Παρασκευή που ήμουν 103,4 σήμερα 103,2.
Βέβαια το σ/κ μπορώ να πω ότι έφαγα κανονικά (όχι γουρουνιάσματα αλλά κανονικές μερίδες) σε φαγητά που ήταν μαγειρεμένα τίγκα στο λάδι.. βλέπε παστίτσιο κτλ.
Και ήπια και μισό ποτάκι με 3-4 ξηρούς καρπούς το σάββατο βράδυ (χυμό ανανά με λίγο malibu, το μόνο που κατεβαίνει ευχάριστα).
Σήμερα Δευτέρα και πάμε δυνατά! Αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα 900γρ, με παίρνει όμως ακόμα να χάνω λιγάκι παραπάνω!

----------


## BettyG

Nαι, ναι ναι! Aνάσταση -500 σήμερα!
Αντε και πιο κάτω!

Μπράβο σε όλες κορίτσια!

----------


## Constance

Ολα τα καλα τα κοριτσια εδω.Litsaki μπραβο που ερωτευτηκες!Οτι καλυτερο,ο ερωτας σου δινει δυναμη για ολες τις δυσκολιες.Μtsekaki καλα σε βλεπω και ψυχολογικα και απο κιλα μπραβο συνεχισε ετσι.Betty,granita, loukoumaki μπραβο και σε σας για τις απωλειες και σε ολα τα κοριτσια φυσικα.(Betty ξεκολλησε η ριμαδα εεε!!!).Dew μου ελπιζω να περασες τελειο σκ.Μπραβο που εχασες κιολας!Μια χαρα ειμαστε παιδια!Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## mtsek85

η αληθεια ειναι καλη μου πως ειμαι αρκετα πιο καλα σημερα... χθες περασαμε καλα, σημερα μαθαμε πως ξεκινα δουλεια, οποτε ειμαι πολυ πιο καλα...

θα δουμε τωρα πως θα συνεχισει ο καιρος......




> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ολα τα καλα τα κοριτσια εδω.Litsaki μπραβο που ερωτευτηκες!Οτι καλυτερο,ο ερωτας σου δινει δυναμη για ολες τις δυσκολιες.Μtsekaki καλα σε βλεπω και ψυχολογικα και απο κιλα μπραβο συνεχισε ετσι.Betty,granita, loukoumaki μπραβο και σε σας για τις απωλειες και σε ολα τα κοριτσια φυσικα.(Betty ξεκολλησε η ριμαδα εεε!!!).Dew μου ελπιζω να περασες τελειο σκ.Μπραβο που εχασες κιολας!Μια χαρα ειμαστε παιδια!Συνεχίζουμε!

----------


## BettyG

Ξεκόλλησε ναι! ελπίζω να συνεχίσει έτσι ...

----------


## BettyG

πήγα να αλλάξω το τικεράκι μου και χάλασε, μάλλον ο αλλάχ μας έκανε ζημιά χεχεχχε

----------


## loukoumaki

μπραβο βρε μπετουλα!! ειδες?? θελει υπομονη κι επιμονη!
παιδια η εβδομαδα ξεκινα με τις καλυτερες προοπτικες! ευχομαι να συνεχισει ετσι!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Τα καλυτερα ευχομαι σε ολες.Μακαρι να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα.Για μενα μονο αμφιβαλλω, μονο προς το χειροτερο τα βλεπω αλλα νταξ τουλαχιστον αδυνατιζουμε.:P

----------


## litsaki28

ειναι να μη παρουμε την κατηφορα ετσι και την παρουμε δεν μας πιανει κανεις
καλη συνεχεια σε ολες μας!!!

----------


## BettyG

Φυσάει η ομάδα μας!! μπράβο σε όλες μας,!

Constance μου γιατί κούκλα μου, αφού μια χαρά τα πηγαίνεις ?

----------


## Constance

Δε το λεω για τα κιλα Betty μου.Τα κιλα καλα πανε, και του χρονου θα παω για σταρ Ελλας μη σου πω (χεχεχε).Για ολα τα υπολοιπα λεω που πανε σκατα.

----------


## BettyG

Καταλαβαίνω κοριτσάκι , αλλά όλα είναι μέσα στη ζωή, όμως που θα πάει θα περάσει και αυτό....
Η ζωή μας είναι έτσι, μια πάνω μια κάτω

----------


## mtsek85

τυχερη...
εμενα δε θα με παιρνει η ηλικια να παω στα καλεστια το χρονου... σνιφ..........


 :Smile: 




> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δε το λεω για τα κιλα Betty μου.Τα κιλα καλα πανε, και του χρονου θα παω για σταρ Ελλας μη σου πω (χεχεχε).Για ολα τα υπολοιπα λεω που πανε σκατα.

----------


## tidekpe

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ, χαίρομαι πολύ για το ξεκόλλημα μπετιτζί...ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ! 
ΚΟΝΣΤΑΝΣ, πόσο σκ...ά μπορεί να είναι που είσαι νέα, ωραία και υγιής, ε; Για πάρτο αλλιώς...μη σε πάρει αυτό από κάτω!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλέ κοριτσάκια, ποια χρόνια μιλάτε;;;;;; 28 καλοκαιράκια βαραίνουν την πλάτη σας...δν ξέρω για τι πράγμα συζητούσατε αλλά έχετε χρόνο ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ!
Καλή μου Κονστάνσ, δεν ξέρω το ακριβές πρόβλημα υγείας σου αλλά αν ειναι περαστικό ή συντηρήσιμο είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει, ε; Τώρα αν στριμωχτήκαμε λίγο οικονομικά ή μείναμε solo για λίγο..δεν πειράζει, όλα θα τα φτιάξει, έχεις τα νειάτα και το πείσμα σου.

----------


## Constance

Kαλα καναμε πλακα για να παμε στο διαγωνισμο σταρ ελλας.Ε δε μας περνουνε εχουμε περασει το οριο (ειναι 25 νομιζω).:P Ασε που και για μοντελο κοντη θα με ελεγαν.LOL!!!!
Τidekpe μου τα ειδες οποτε κανω edit και τα βγαζω γιατι δε θελω να ειμαι εκτος θεματος ουτε να κλαιγομαι συνεχως.Και συγνωμη για οποιον βαραινω με οσα λεω.

----------


## tidekpe

Σέβομαι το γεγονός ότι δε θέλεις να μιλήσεις και,ίσως άθελά μου, σε παρέσυρα στο να πεις όσα δεν ήθελες και γι'αυτό σου ζητώ συγνώμη! Επίτρεψέ μου μόνο να σου πω ότι έχεις πάρα πολλές χαρές μπροστά σου και λύπες, βέβαια...γιατί αυτή είναιη ζωή! Τώρα το θέμα φίλοι είναι πολύ επώδυνο και, δενξέρω αν σε παρηγορεί αυτό που θα σου πω, αλλά δυστυχώς αγαπάμε τόσο πολύ τον αυτό μας που ίσως δε χωράει άδολα κανείς ενδιάμεσα...ίσως, μόνο τα παιδιά μας! Ακόμη και από τους αδεφικούς μου φίλους εχω παρατηρήσει ότι πιο πολύ κοιτάνε τη βολή τους, όταν αυτή εναντιώνεται στο δικό μου θέλω....απλώς, το έχω δεχτεί! Με πονάει, βέβαια..αλλά μονολογώ λέγοντας, ε, κι εγώ δεν είμαι τέλεια, σίγουρα πράγματα πάνω μου τους ενοχλούν... Πίστεψέ με, η μοναξιά είναι σύνδρομο της εποχής μας...έχεις όμως τη σχέση σου! Μη το θεωρείς δεδομένο γιατί οι άνθρώπινες σχέσεις πράγματι είναι δύσκολες, οπότε να χαίρεσαι που τα έχεις καταφέρει σε αυτό!!!! Α, και στα κιλά, μην το ξεχνάς!!!!!ξέρεις τι θα έδινα να μπορύσα να κατέβω, όπως κι εσύ;;;;;;Πέντε χρόνια τώρα κάνω δίαιτες, ινστιτούτα, γυμνσατικές, γιατρούς και όλο ανεβαίνω...ενώ εσύ;;;; Έλα, μην ξεχνάς τι κάνεις...και μη θεωρείς τίποτε αυτονόητο! φιλιά

----------


## Constance

tidekpe μου μη ζητας συγνωμη.Ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες μαζι μου και μου απαντησες.Να εισαι καλα.Εσβησα οσα εγραψα γιατι δε νιωθω ανετα να λεω για καποια θεματα εδω.Να ειστε ολοι καλα. :Smile:

----------


## Renaa

Constance εχεις u2u.

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> tidekpe μου μη ζητας συγνωμη.Ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες μαζι μου και μου απαντησες.Να εισαι καλα.Εσβησα οσα εγραψα γιατι δε νιωθω ανετα να λεω για καποια θεματα εδω.Να ειστε ολοι καλα.


πόσο κρίμα που δεν προλαβα , θα ήθελα πολύ να μπορουσα να σε βοηθήσω γλυκιά μου Constance, εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλύτερα, φιλάκια

----------


## Constance

Σου απαντησα Renaa μου.Bettaki εχω γραψει κατι λιγα και στο "ψυχολογια για ολους" στο θεμα μοναξια.Δε θελω να φορτωθω σε κανεναν και να σας βαρυνω.Ηδη νιωθω ασχημα.Αλλα μονο το φορουμ εχω.Προσπαθω να μη λεω οτι με απασχολει στους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και καποια πραγματα δεν τα ξερει κανεις μονο εγω.Παντως σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Παω για το καθημερινο μου περπατημα.Το βραδυ που θα γυρισω απο τη δουλεια θα τα πουμε παλι. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Στο καλό κούκλα, τα λέμε αργότερα
φιλιά

----------


## badgirl11

84.3 ενω ειναι βραδυ κ δε συζητω τα νερα που εχω πιει...
αρα αυριο ισως εχω πεσει κατω απο 84??? γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιι
κ μολις δευτερη μερα διαιτα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σου απαντησα Renaa μου.Bettaki εχω γραψει κατι λιγα και στο "ψυχολογια για ολους" στο θεμα μοναξια.Δε θελω να φορτωθω σε κανεναν και να σας βαρυνω.Ηδη νιωθω ασχημα.Αλλα μονο το φορουμ εχω.Προσπαθω να μη λεω οτι με απασχολει στους ανθρωπους γυρω μου και καποια πραγματα δεν τα ξερει κανεις μονο εγω.Παντως σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Παω για το καθημερινο μου περπατημα.Το βραδυ που θα γυρισω απο τη δουλεια θα τα πουμε παλι.


ειιιιιιιιι εγω ομως δουλευα, τι εγινε βρε καλο μου?
ποιος σε στεναχωρησε? τι σε απασχολει?
κ γω μονο εσας εχω κ ανοιγομαι,
δεν ειναι κανεις να ανοιγεται σε δηθεν αληθινους real φιλους τη σημερινh εποχη...
προτιμω αληθινους δικτυακους φιλους!

----------


## Constance

Δεν εγινε κατι τωρα bad μου.Απλα σε φασεις μαζευονται πολλα και με παιρνει το παραπονο.Το παλευω ομως.Ειμαι καλυτερα τωρα. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 84.3 ενω ειναι βραδυ κ δε συζητω τα νερα που εχω πιει...
> αρα αυριο ισως εχω πεσει κατω απο 84??? γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιι
> κ μολις δευτερη μερα διαιτα!
> ...


nai re gmt
so classic
so easy
but 
αδυνατο για μενα τοσο καιρο...
επιτελους το αποφασισα κ τρωω σωστα,
οκ 2 μερες τωρα κλεβω λιγουλακι αλλα με ξερω μπορω να το κοψω κ αυτο...
κ το κορυφαιο ειναι οτι ΔΕΝ πειναω, ολα παλιολιγουρες ειναι ρε γμτ...
ναι μπορουμε να φτασουμε στο τερμα αργα,σταθερα και για παντα!
το πηρα αποφαση!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δεν εγινε κατι τωρα bad μου.Απλα σε φασεις μαζευονται πολλα και με παιρνει το παραπονο.Το παλευω ομως.Ειμαι καλυτερα τωρα.


ασε βρε κονστανς, αν ηξερες τι περναω κ δε το μαρτυραω,
κ γενικα σας ανοιγομαι αλλα αυτη τη χρονια ειναι τοσες η ατυχιες κ οι δυσκολιες που πραγματικα δεν θελω ουτε να τις σκεφτομαι πολλες φορες,
εσι δεν τις λεω καν...
τις ξεχναω μολις ξημερωσει νεα μερα κ προχωρω, εχουμε αλλη επιλογη? 
keep walking!
τωρα νιωθεις καλυτερα? διατροφικα παντως δε σεχει παρει αποκατω κ μπραβο σου!

----------


## pennou

το πρωι ημουν 72,200 και τωρα που ζυγηστηκα 4-5 φορες γιατι δεν το πιστευα 71,900...αξιζει ολη αυτη η πεινα αμα ειναι να κατεβαινει ετσι η ζυγαρια...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δεν εγινε κατι τωρα bad μου.Απλα σε φασεις μαζευονται πολλα και με παιρνει το παραπονο.Το παλευω ομως.Ειμαι καλυτερα τωρα.
> 
> 
> ...


Με τρωει οτι με ετρωγε εδω και καιρο και εκανα υπερφαγικα.Απλα με το θεμα φαι ΜΠΟΥΧΤΙΣΑ και ειπα δεν παει αλλο.Εχω καταφερει να τα διαχωρισω μεχρι στιγμης και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα χασω τα κιλα.Αλλα κατα τα αλλα ψυχολογια χαλια.Και εγω δε θελω να τα γραφω ολα εδω γιατι δε μου χρωσταει και κανεις κατι.Και καποια που εγραψα τα εσβησα μετα.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κακως που τα εσβησες...

----------


## Constance

Xε χε κι εγω ανεβηκα πριν λιγο.Ενιωθα τα ποδια μου κουρασμενα απο το πολυ περπατημα και λεω κατσε να δω.Και με εδειχνε 74,1 (φαγωμενη και τα σχετικα).

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> go go go badgirl!!! εγώ σήμερα πήρα μια συσκευασία με ντονατς ενώ κατά τ' άλλα όλα πήγαιναν μια χαρα, και ενα λίτρο χυμο, κα ήπια και πολύ νερό. Μετά απ΄όλα αυτά μου 'ρθε να κανω εμετό, όπως και έκανα, και τώρα είμαι πάλι καλά, και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί στο καλό χάλασα την διάθεσή μου και με τα ντόνατς και με τον εμετό...
> Και παρόλο που κλέβεις, χάνεις κιλά! Αυτά είναι!!!


σου συμβαινει συχνα να κανεις εμετους κ να νιωθεις καλυτερα μετα?

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Xε χε κι εγω ανεβηκα πριν λιγο.Ενιωθα τα ποδια μου κουρασμενα απο το πολυ περπατημα και λεω κατσε να δω.Και με εδειχνε 74,1 (φαγωμενη και τα σχετικα).


γμστ κ γω τα ενιωθα καμμενα απο την ορθοστασια κ ενιωθα σαν γυμνασμενη, μεγας μυθος  :Big Grin: 
παντως εν γνωση μου ανεβηκα κ προς εκπληξη μου πρεπει ναχω χασει αυριο!

----------


## Constance

Εμενα ρε κοριτσια αυτη η ζεστη με εξαντλει.Και το χειμωνα το ιδιο περπατημα εριχνα δεν ημουν ετσι τα βραδια.Αρχισαν οι ζεστες και πως θα την παλεψουμε.

----------


## badgirl11

αστα κονστανς εχεις δικιο καηκαμε...
κ η πρωινοαπογευματινη δουλεια μου ειναι σε εξωτερικο χωρο!
υπο σκια οκ, αλλα με τον ηλιο ΔΕΝ παλευεται.
το βραδυ ειμαι σε αιρκοντισιον ευτυχως, αλλα εχοντας φαει τοση ζεστη κ ορθοστασια ολη μερα 
δεν νιωθεις καμια χαρα ουτε στο αιρκοντισιον!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> όχι δεν έχω ξανακάνει εμετό, ούτε το επιδίωξα. Έχω κατεβάσει τόνους και τόνους και δεν με πείραζε καθόλου. Απλά σήμερα η χυχολογία μου ήταν σκατά, και μετά τον εμετό ένιωθα πολύ χάλια... Ένιωθα άσχημα την μύτη και τον λαιμό, και τα μάτια μου πρησμένα... Αφήστε τα... Ελπίζω αύριο να ξημερώσει μια καλύτερη μέρα...


α οκ ρε συ κ ανησυχησα οτι το κανεις συστηματικα...
εκει παμε σε αλλες καταστασεις...
καλα εχω κανει εμετους απο ποτο 2-3 φορες κ μπορω να πω οτι δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο. μπλιαχ

παντα η επομεη μερα ειναι καλυτερη! ειδικα αν η προηγουμενη ηταν σκατα...  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

αμαν καλη επιτυχια βρε παιδι μου, κ παρε ενα ανεμιστηρα ρε γμτ.
φοιτητρια ειχα ενα θεικο, ακουμπουσε στο πατωμα κ εστελνε τον αερα παντου κυκλικα.
ολο μπανια εκανα να δροσιζομαι...

----------


## Constance

elenaki καλη επιτυχια.Χωρις ανεμιστηρα!Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου.
Εμετο απο ποτο δεν εχω κανει προς το παρον γιατι δεν ειμαι και πολυ του ποτου ετσι κι αλλιως.
Αλλα ειναι χαλια οπως και να χει.Περσυ ετρεχα με εμετους με δηλητηριαση που ειχα παθει.Αισχος.

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! -300!  :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

allo! 83.6!!! -800!

----------


## sanelaki

μαλιστα μαλιστα....μπαντ μου μου φαινεται οτι με την προσπαθεια που κανεις 8α σκιιιισεις συντομα!! ποσο ευκολα τα πετας απο πανω σου τα ατιμα ???ελενιτσα μην αγχωνεσαι καλη μου... murcielago και εγω τα ιδια σημερα! -300.και αλλαξα και κιλακι  :Smile:  67.9. πηνελοπακι εχεις φτασει τον πρωτο στοχο βαρος!! μπραβο κουκλιτσα...

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα κοριτσια.Συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτες ολες βλεπω.Σημερα -300!

----------


## loukoumaki

Kαλημέρα! -500 !!!
Θεία Χάρις!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
-200γρ σήμερα. Από 103,2 σε 103. ʼντε να φύγει και το 3άρι γιατί με βασανίζει μια βδομάδα τώρα!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki τα σπας.χιχιχι!
dew μου θα φυγει και δε θα ξαναρθει.Καλα παμε ολες και χαιρομαι!

----------


## loukoumaki

Kατα ενα περιεργο τροπο μπηκε καλα η εβδομαδα κονστανς μου. Την Κυριακη εκανα το πρωτο ελευθερο αν και παλι δε μου πηγαινε καρδια να φαω οτι ηθελα
βλεπω οτι βοηθησε ομως!!!

----------


## dew

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> Kαλημέρα! -500 !!!
> Θεία Χάρις!!!


Είδες που ξεκόλλησες και πήρες τη κατηφόρα; Πάμε μαζί γερά για το διψήφιο τώρα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

εννοειται dew μου!!! περιμενω πως και πως!!! εισαι να το γιορτασουμε με ενα παρτακι στο αβερωφ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσάκια!σημερα κλεινω 3 μηνες προσπάθειας!!!βεβαια με εδειξε +200 δε ξερω γιατι, σταματησα να τρωω απ τις 7-8 χτες αλλα δε πειραζει!ειναι να αδιαθετησω αυριο οποτε ισως ειναι αυτο!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> εννοειται dew μου!!! περιμενω πως και πως!!! εισαι να το γιορτασουμε με ενα παρτακι στο αβερωφ??



χαχαχαχα!!!!!

granitoula λογο περιοδου ειναι.Μη το σκεφτεσαι καθολου.Να δεις μετα κατηφορα που θα εχεις.

----------


## dew

χαχα λουκουμάκι! Ε, μετά τη Μενεγάκη και τη Χρουσαλά έχει γίνει πολύ μπας κλας.. Πάμε να βρούμε κανένα αντιτορπιλικό καλύτερα, να κάνουμε και την διαφορά :P

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα στα 77,9.... καλα ειναι... αν και αναλογα με το πως παταω στη ζθγαρια με διχνει μεχρι και 79,,, αλλα δε πειραζει!!!!

----------


## loukoumaki

O,τι θελεις dew Μου! ως συζυγος υποπλοιαρχου εχω και μεσο χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## pennou

καλημεραααα -600 σημερα 71,600

----------


## bubble84

χαιρετώ τις όμορφες..........

έγω απο κιλά σταθερά.......... απο πόντους όμως κάτι γίνεται.............
περίεργα πράγματα!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα στα ιδια! Ολες πατε τελεια!!!!! Αντε και στα δικα μου γιατι νομιζω οτι εχω επιβραδυνει επικινδυνα...

----------


## tidekpe

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ, ΚΟΡΊΤΣΙΑ αλλά ένα πιο μεγάλο μπράβο στην Πεννού που ξεκόλλησε...με την αυστηρή δίαιτα, ε; 
ʼντε και καλή συνέχεια..

----------


## BettyG

Κι εγώ -400 σήμερα!! 68.100 , σε 2 ημέρες 900 γρμ. Μα τι βλαμένος μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός!

----------


## tidekpe

προφανώς ξεκολλάς....καλή κατηφοριάαααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααα

----------


## BettyG

Επίσης tidekpe!τα δικά σου!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο σε οσες ξεκολλησαν! :Smile:

----------


## Veronica_ed

66,5!
Προσπαθώ να σταθεροποιηθώ τις τελευταίες μέρες, αν κ ακολουθώ πιστά το προγραμμά μου καθε μέρα παιζω συν-πλην 200γρ.....


Μπράβο στους ξε-κολληματίες!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

quote]_Originally posted by eleni1201_



> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> allo! 83.6!!! -800!


Μπράβο βρε badgirl!!! Magic diet, αν και στο συνηθισμένο καλούπι... Μπράβο και πάλι!!! Χάσε κάτι και για μας που πάμε σαν τις χελώνες... Χα χα χα!!!  :Wink: [/quote]
apexoyme k 20 κιλα κυρια χελωνα!
λογικο!
καλη συνεχεια ναχουμε, αργα κ σταθερα θα χτιστει πολυ γερο οικοδομημα κ δεν θα ξαναπαρουμε ΠΟΤΕ κιλα υπερβολικα!
ποτε πια!




> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> μαλιστα μαλιστα....μπαντ μου μου φαινεται οτι με την προσπαθεια που κανεις 8α σκιιιισεις συντομα!! ποσο ευκολα τα πετας απο πανω σου τα ατιμα ???ελενιτσα μην αγχωνεσαι καλη μου... murcielago και εγω τα ιδια σημερα! -300.και αλλαξα και κιλακι  67.9. πηνελοπακι εχεις φτασει τον πρωτο στοχο βαρος!! μπραβο κουκλιτσα...


ελα βρε σανελακι μου εσυσκιζεις κ δε...μας δινεις!
εγω τωρα αρχισα (παλι)
λογικο να φυγουν αερας.
το μονο που με καιει ειναι να μη φυγει η διαθεση!
μου εχω δωσει περιθωριο μεχρι τον Απριλη για αλλα 10 κιλα, 
αυτη τη φορα πολυ αργα με διαλειμματα αλλα κ γυμναστηριο το χειμωνα!
αν δεν ειμαι κορμαρα πριν μεινω εγγυος να μη με λενε...BAD!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Κι εγώ -400 σήμερα!! 68.100 , σε 2 ημέρες 900 γρμ. Μα τι βλαμένος μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός!


ολε λεμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!! αχ μεφτιαξες κ θα παω χαρουμενη για υπνο!
ειδες ΟΛΑ γινονται αγαλι αγαλι!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Κι εγώ -400 σήμερα!! 68.100 , σε 2 ημέρες 900 γρμ. Μα τι βλαμένος μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός!
> 
> 
> ...


Μα τον άθλιο, σε δύο ημέρες -900, και είχε να κουνηθεί από 18/5!! 
Κάτσε μην τον βρίζω και ξανακολλήσει πάλι! χα χαχα

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχα ναι σιωπησε τωρα κ σφυριζε αδιαφορα μηπως κ κατεβει κ αλλο!
ναι ναι ναι θα κατεβει κ αλλο αρκει να το πιστεψεις!

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια και σημεα
57.3

----------


## badgirl11

83.0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oeoeoeoooooeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooo
αμην

aaaaaaaaa k χωρις τουαλεττα, δεν προλαβαινω  :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Εγω στα ιδια και σημερα! Περιμενω την Δευτερα να ειμαι 78, παιζει?? Θα δουμε...
Μπραβο Badgirl!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! +900!  :Frown:  Τέσπα, συνεχίζουμε, δεν θα του περάσει...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Στα ιδια σημερα.bad μπραβο. :Smile:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
-300γρ. Από 103 σε 102,7  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα!
> -300γρ. Από 103 σε 102,7


Παει το 3. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dew

Επιτέλους constance μου! Μια βδομάδα το έβλεπα!! Το βαρέθηκε η ψυχή μου :P

----------


## tidekpe

Kαλημέρα....αν ο μεταβολισμός της Μπέτιτζι είναι βλαμμένος, ο δικός μου είναι απλα γεροξεκούτης...αφού μου φόρτωσς δυο κιλάκια την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα (και παρολίγο να γίνει έκτακτο διοιητικό συμβούλιο στα κρβσ) εδώ και δυο μέρες με έδειξε συνολικά -1.300....δεν ξέρω πώς...είμαι στη δεύτερη μέρα περίόδου αλλά τόση παρακράτηση, πια; Τι να πώ; Το μόνο που λέω είναι ένα ευχαριστώ, καθώς άλλες φορέςτα εικονικά αυτά 2 κιλά θα γίνονταν και πραγματικότητα γιατί μετά διέκοπτα όποια προσπάθεια και έτρωγα κανονικά, ενώ τώρα βλέπω όλες εσάς και το παλεύω κι εγώ...το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι το ΣΚ....τρέμω!

----------


## loukoumaki

Kαλημερεεεεες!!! Στα ιδια κι εγω σημερα, αλλα συνυπολογιζοντας την απωλεια των τελευταιων ημερων και το γεγονος οτι απο μερα σε μερα περιμενω περιοδο, ειμαι σουπερ ευχαριστημενη!!!

----------


## dew

Είναι το άτιμο το 3άρι λουκουμάκι μου! ʼλλος αριθμός δεν με έχει παιδέψει τόσο πολύ :P Τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει πάντως παρατήρησα ότι είχα περισσότερο κατακράτηση και ούσκωμα πριν τη περίοδο.. και από ότι βλέπω και το γρανιτάκι και άλλες κοπέλες έχουν το ίδιο.

----------


## loukoumaki

εμενα πιο πολυ με παιδεψε το 5αρι dew μου, παρα οτιδηποτε αλλο! 10 μερες και! κοντεψα να σκασω!

----------


## goa316

μπιπ......τα κολληματα μου.... μπιπ...μπιπ....μπιπ....μπιπ...μπ ιπ....μπιπ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanelaki

-100!! 67.8 ΣΗΜΕΡΑ...  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

+500 σήμερα
περιμενω 1 εβοδμαδα τωρα περίοδο ειμαι ετοιμη να σκασω

----------


## rouli

γεια σας!!!! 
δευτερα 14/6 ημουν 65,900
τριτη 15/6-> 66.100
τεταρτη 16/6-> 65.500


απο χθες αρχισα να σημειωνω σε ενα μπλοκακι ποσο νερο ηπια, ποσα κιλα ειμαι, τι εφαγα, ποσο γυμναστικα κτλ.
το εκανα και περυσι αλλα βαρεθηκα συντομα κ το παρατησα οποτε καινουρια αρχη φετος.
φιλια!

----------


## badgirl11

σημειωνε τα εδω που εχει πλακα!

παιδια εχω παθει πλακα, στη δουλεια η ζυγαρια με δειχνει 80.9!
κ φυσικα ειναι ακριβειας τρελης!
κ φυσικα ημουν ντυμενη κ με αθλητικα!
ετσι μου ρχεται να την παρω σπιτι να δω 79  :Big Grin: 

τεσπα οπως κ να χει εγω θα ζυγιζομαι στου σπιτιου κ θα αφαιρω 1.8 οπως παντα ωστε να με δειχνει το ιδιο με το διαιτολογο...

----------


## penelope1985

-100 γρ
57.2 η πρωτη απωλεια της βδομαδας...

----------


## badgirl11

ωχ μη μου λες τετοια, πινω καφε να παω τουαλεττα κ μετα θα ζυγιστω...

----------


## badgirl11

83.5 μονο 
αρα +0.5
τελικα ηταν καλο που εφαγα πολυ αλλα σπιτικα.
αν τοχα κανει εξω θα ημουν καπου 2 πανω απτην κατακρατηση!
θα ξαναζυγιστω μολις τελειωσουν οι ωρες νηστειας μου, ελπιζω ναχω χασει λιγο απο το μισο κιλακι που πηρα,
ξανα εδω πριν το μεσημεριανο λοιπον!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 83.5 μονο 
> αρα +0.5
> τελικα ηταν καλο που εφαγα πολυ αλλα σπιτικα.
> αν τοχα κανει εξω θα ημουν καπου 2 πανω απτην κατακρατηση!
> θα ξαναζυγιστω μολις τελειωσουν οι ωρες νηστειας μου, ελπιζω ναχω χασει λιγο απο το μισο κιλακι που πηρα,
> ξανα εδω πριν το μεσημεριανο λοιπον!


τι εννοεις σπιτικα? σοκολατες εμποριου δεν εφαγες χτες?

----------


## sanelaki

+1.100 μετα το χθεσινο παγωτο...εχω πε8ανει απο το αγχος με τη σχολη και εχ8ες λυγισα για πρωη φορα και εφαγα απο συναισ8ηματικους λογους...ειμαι ρακος σημερα..και αισ8ανομαι και τουμπανο...68.9.

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες καλημερες!!!!

σημερα στα 77,6!!!! πεταει η ομαδα!!!!!
Δευτερα εχω διαιτολογο... για να δουμε τι θα πει... δεν εχω την απωλεια που επρεπε, αλλα κ παλι εχω... Αχ!!!!

πηρα κ ενα μπλουζακι χθες στραπλες ροζ και μου παει τελεια και εχω ανεβει πολυ ψυχολογικα!!! βρηκε επιτελους και ο αντρας δουλιτσα και η σχεση μας παει προς το καλυτερο, γενικα ηρεμισαμε πολυ!!!

ολα καλα!
ειμαι χαρουμενη!!!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο mtsek!! Εγω παλι 79,1.... μου μυριζει κολλημα... αλλα δεν θα του περασει, εχω τοση ενεργεια πλεον, που δεν θα σταματησω μεχρι να δω 69!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Στα ιδια σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## mtsek85

δε σταματαμε το ειπαμε!!!!!
σημερα θα πας για κολυμπι!?
εγω λεω κατα τις 6μιση.. αντε να δουμε ποτε θα τα πουμε!




> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μπραβο mtsek!! Εγω παλι 79,1.... μου μυριζει κολλημα... αλλα δεν θα του περασει, εχω τοση ενεργεια πλεον, που δεν θα σταματησω μεχρι να δω 69!!!

----------


## granita_ed

στα ιδια σημερα,ακομα να αδιαθετησω και η διαθεση μου ειναι χαλια.δεν θελω να μιλησω σε κανεναν πραγματικα.σε κανεναν ομως.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> δεν θελω να μιλησω σε κανεναν πραγματικα.σε κανεναν ομως.


Μια απο τα ιδια επισης.

----------


## karamela_ed

-700 σήμερα και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ αδιαθετησα μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα καθυστέρησης και πρηξιματος

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
-200γρ σήμερα. Από 102,7 σε 102,5.

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια τα πατε σουπερ!

----------


## loukoumaki

αλλη μια κολλημενη  :Smile: 
καλημερα

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 83.5 μονο 
> αρα +0.5
> τελικα ηταν καλο που εφαγα πολυ αλλα σπιτικα.
> ...


ναι αλλα τα υπολοιπα ηταν σπιτικα  :Wink:  το αλατι μου κανει τρελη κατακρατηση,,,

82.8 μετα την ολοκληρωση της νηστειας μου!
εχασα κ αποπανω, ειμαι -200 γρ. απο χθες!

----------


## badgirl11

ναι τωρα λαλακιες τελος. καλα τη γλιτωσα ως τωρα με τις ατασθαλιες.
παμε γερα ελενη, δεν τα παραταμε~!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by mtsek85_ 
> καλημερες καλημερες!!!!
> 
> σημερα στα 77,6!!!! πεταει η ομαδα!!!!!
> Δευτερα εχω διαιτολογο... για να δουμε τι θα πει... δεν εχω την απωλεια που επρεπε, αλλα κ παλι εχω... Αχ!!!!
> 
> πηρα κ ενα μπλουζακι χθες στραπλες ροζ και μου παει τελεια και εχω ανεβει πολυ ψυχολογικα!!! βρηκε επιτελους και ο αντρας δουλιτσα και η σχεση μας παει προς το καλυτερο, γενικα ηρεμισαμε πολυ!!!
> 
> ολα καλα!
> ειμαι χαρουμενη!!!


ola kala tha mas pane poy leei k o sakkkkkkkkkkkiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissssssssssssssss ssssssssssssssss  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



> _Originally posted by granita_
> στα ιδια σημερα,ακομα να αδιαθετησω και η διαθεση μου ειναι χαλια.δεν θελω να μιλησω σε κανεναν πραγματικα.σε κανεναν ομως.


join the club. καλα ολες μαζι περιμενουμε περιοδο?
αυριο εγω αλλα νομιζα σημερα, ουτε την περιοδο μου δεν ξερω λεει ο γιαννος μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

ασε αν καθυστερησει εστω κ μια μερα θα σκοτωσω ανθρωπο!

----------


## pennou

εγω περιμενω κυριακηηηη και ποναωωωωω

----------


## badgirl11

τον μπουλο δηλαδη ολες...
αντε να χασω τα κιλα να θελω μωρο κ 9 μηνες ξενοιασα  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

-400γρ
56.8
Καλημερα σε ολες!

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ξεκολλησα Ελενη! Αντε και στα δικα σου!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!
-400γρ σημερα! 78,7! Πολυ καλα! Θελω την Δευτερα να ειμαι 78, παιζει?? Για να δουμε....

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> 
> -1,1 kg (σχεδόν αναμενόμενο...)


mprabo elenh moy!
83.3 σημερα με μια κοιλια πρησμενη, 
αν δεν ερθουν οι ρωσοι θα πεταξω τη ζυγαρια!  :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!Αδιαθετησα ευτυχως!!!!!!!!!βεβαια με δειχνει +300 αλλα χαλάλι!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπακι μου!!!!!!!!!ενα μικρο βηματακι εμεινε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα!
-200γρ και πάλι.. Από 102,5 σε 102,3.

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα -800 σήμερα

απο 127,9 σε 127,1 και αδιαθετησα κιολας χθες για να δουμε αυριο

----------


## elpi_ed

-100γρ. * 3 μερες φοβερο κολλημα

ειμαι 94,00 πρεπει να ξεκολλησω ομως.

----------


## Constance

Mπραβο για τις απωλειες σας κοριτσια.
Εγω οπως τα περιμενα λιγο πολυ.Ετσι με εχει παει ολο τον τελευταιο μηνα.Κολαω περιπου μια εβδομαδα και στο τελος με δειχνει -800 εως 1.5 κιλο κατω.Τι βλαμενος μεταβολισμος.Τεσπα.Σημερα πααααλι στα ιδια.

----------


## elpi_ed

το θεμα ειναι τι ξεκολαει στο τελος. Μακαρι να παρει μπρος και ο δικος μου μεταβολισμος

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by elpi_
> το θεμα ειναι τι ξεκολαει στο τελος. Μακαρι να παρει μπρος και ο δικος μου μεταβολισμος


+1.
Κι εγώ -500 σήμερα...

----------


## elpi_ed

θα παω για περπατημα να βοηθησω λιγο την κατασταση!

----------


## elpi_ed

δοκιμη

----------


## loukoumaki

καλησπερα ομορφιες μου!!!
αμετακινητη και σημερα η ζυγαρια (ειπα οτι δε λαθευει και το πηρε πανω της!!!!)
αλλα ειμαι τουμπανο!!! κι αν δεν αδιαθετησω ως την κυριακη θα προβω εις τυφλον λιθοβολισμον :P
τουλαχιστον δεν τολμησε να δειξει παραπανω!!!! κατι ειναι κι αυτο!!!!
dew ειχες δικιο, ζορικος αριθμος το 103

----------


## anastasia_m

καλημέρα σε όλες!...κορίτσια σας βοηθάει το καθημερινό ζύγισμα?γιατί εμένα νομίζω μου προκαλεί άγχος..ίσως επειδή περίμενα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από τη δίαιτα και τα lipotox...
eleni συνεχίζεις με τα kilokiller?

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολες! Χτες παντρευτηκε ενας φιλος μ και εφαγα τον κωλο μ στο γαμο του! Αλλα χαλαλι!
+900 γρ
57.7

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Στα ιδια παλι και σημερα.Συνεχιζουμε. :Smile:

----------


## ria_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!
σήμερα 78 (-500γρ από εχθές)

----------


## rouli

καλημερα!!!
την πεμπτη ημουν -100 δλδ 65,400
την παρασκευη ξεχασα να ζυγιστω τ πρωι
σημερα με δειχνει 65,700.

----------


## MKEH78

69.100

----------


## Veronica_ed

65,9!!ΗHUUURRRAAAAYYY! Αλλάξαμε κ τικεράκι..
Μου φαίνεται ότι η ζυγαριά πέφτει για τα καλά 1 φορά τη βδομάδα (-700γρ π.χ.) κ μετά την υπόλοιπη προσπαθει το σώμα να σταθεροποιηθεί στα κιλά με σκαμπανεβάσματα 100-200γρ.
Σήμερα ήταν να αδιαθετήσω αλλά μου μυρίζει καθυστέρηση....

----------


## rouli

veronica βλεπω εχεις σχεδον φτασει τον στοχο σουυυ!!!!!!!! μπραβοοοο!!! αντε, κουραγιο σε μας :Ρ

----------


## Veronica_ed

Ευχαριστώ Ρουλί!! Να δούμε.. πίστευα θα φαινόμουν πιο αδύνατη στα 65 κ τώρα που πλησιάζω το νούμερο σκέφτομαι μήπως χάσω κανα 2-3 ακόμη.. (πάω να γράψω τον προβληματισμό μου στο θέμα με τους στόχους :P)

----------


## rouli

εγω θελω να παω στα 55. βεβαια δεν ξερω σιγουρα, θα δω πως θα ειμαι και θα καταληξω :P

----------


## nera

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω τα διψήφια! Μπράβο σας κορίτσια! Οι άντρες που είναι πάλι;

----------


## badgirl11

σημερα ειμαι ενα κιλο πανω απο χθες, κ χθες ενα πανω απο προχθες αν θυμαμαι καλα.
αλλα περιμενω περιοδο ουφ οποτε σταματω να ζυγιζομαι για 1-2 μερες, οπως σταματησα κ τη διαιτα
αφου μονο αυτη δε κανω

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Υπομονή badgirl... εγώ έδειχνα για 5 μέρες 63.5, μετά έπεσα με τα μούτρα όπως προείπα, οπότε σιγά την απώλεια... Κατακράτηση ήτο... Το περίμενα... Έχει αρχίσει πάντως και μένα να μου πρήζεται το στήθος παρόλο που περιμένω σε μια εβδομάδα ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο... Το προεμμηνορρυσιακο το περνάω αρκετα έντονα δυστυχώς...


μπραβο ελενη μου ειδα επεσες κ αλλο μετα!
εγω συννενοηθηκα με τον εαυτο μου κ το διαιτολογο κ πηρα " αφεση για λιγες μερες"
απο ζυγισμα κ διατροφη,
ξανα τη Δευτερα που λογικα θαχω αδιαθετησει

----------


## granita_ed

χτες εφαγα πολύ τελικα κ πολυ αργα αλλα σημερα ευτυχως ειμαι 59.5 τωρα ζυγίστηκα κ εχω φαει.βεβαια κ σημερα θα φαω αρκετα γιατι κατι μ εχει πιασει κ ειπα να φαω οτι θελω χτες κ σημερα κ δε με νοιαζει γιατι ξερω οτι θα τα καταφερω.

----------


## anastasia_m

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> Anastasia μου ναι τα τελειώνω την Τρίτη που μας έρχεται. Εγώ από μένα συμπέρανα ότι βοηθάει πολύ στην κατακράτηση, και κάπως στην πείνα, με αυτό το κόμμι που έχει μέσα. Σημειωτέον, ότι είμαι πολύ λαίμαργη και όταν πέφτω με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό, σταματάω μόνο όταν δεν μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα ή πονάει αφόρητα το στομάχι μου. Λογικό αυτό να μην μου έκοβε τις λιγούρες, αλλά με φούσκωνε κι όταν πήγαινα να φάω περισσότερο από τισ κανονικές μερίδες ένιωθα κάπως δυσάρεστο φούσκωμα σαν να είχα φάει διπλή-τριπλή μερίδα...


ελένη μου τελειώνεις τις 2 εβδομάδες ή 1 μήνα?αν θυμάμαι καλά 2 εβδομάδες πρέπει να είσαι ε?σε θυμάμαι γιατί λέω να τα πάρω και εγώ σε καμιά εβδομάδα!αν όντως είσαι στις 2 εβδομάδες και έχασες 5 κιλά είναι μια χαρά αν αναλογιστείς ότι εγώ έχασα 5,5 σε 2 μήνες με τα lipotox, δηλαδή τίποτα!

----------


## penelope1985

-100
57.6

----------


## Constance

Και φυσικα παλι σημερα στα ιδια...(5η μερα)

----------


## Constance

To θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι τριτη φορα που συμβαινει αυτο στους 2.5 μηνες.Το καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο να συμβαινει, αλλα μου σπαει λιγο τα νευρα.Δεν προκειται να τα παρατησω. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα σε ολα τα κοριτσακια!
σημερα στα ιδια ευτυχως!

----------


## tidekpe

Μετά το χτεσινό γάμο...+400...κι ας πρόσεξα, γαμώτο... βάλε και τα 500 τα πτροχτεσινά, το τσίμπησα πάλι το κιλάκι...

----------


## karamela_ed

-400  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

-1 κ σημερα. Επανηλθα στο βαρος πριν το φαγοποτι της Παρασκευης!
56.6

----------


## koralaki

mprabo πηνελοπη,
τιντε θα επανελθεις κ συ συντομα!

83.9
πρωτη μερα αδιαθετη

απο σημερα ξανα σε διαιτα
ελπιζω τα κιλα ναναι τα περισσοτερα υγρα κ οχι οι βλακειες που ετρωγα. αρχιζω ξανα!

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα! Αγόρασα καινούργια ζυγαριά με λιπομέτρηση η οποία με δείχνει άλλα 'ντ' άλλων- οπότε δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω εδώ...  :Frown:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα -600γρ. 78,1! 
Καλη αρχη για μια ακομα καλυτερη εβδομαδα!!!

----------


## koralaki

καλημερα μουρτσιε!
ειδες ναι αλλα νταλλων δειχνουν,
ζυγισου κ στην παλια σου κ κανε προσθαφαιρεση, ή γραψε την ενδειξη του διαιτολογου αν πηγαινεις.
εγω εχω βρει οτι η ενδειξη της δικιας μου -1.8 δειχνει ιδιο με του διαιτολογου.
λιπομετρηση δεν εκανα ποτε βεβαια κ απορω γιατι πηρα αυτην.

----------


## koralaki

kalhmera eleni! skizeis! πηρες φορα για τα καλα ετσι? φτου φτου (μη σε ματιασω!)

----------


## koralaki

xaxaxaxa eleni ετσι ετσι!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> mprabo πηνελοπη,
> τιντε θα επανελθεις κ συ συντομα!
> 
> 83.9
> πρωτη μερα αδιαθετη
> 
> απο σημερα ξανα σε διαιτα
> ελπιζω τα κιλα ναναι τα περισσοτερα υγρα κ οχι οι βλακειες που ετρωγα. αρχιζω ξανα!


83.5-83.6 τελικα!
απεχω βεβαια 1 κιλο απο το 82.7 που ημουν αλλα μαλλον κατακρατηση θαναι.
ο,τι κ ναναι εγω αρχιζω

----------


## sanelaki

μπραβο σε ολα μου τα παιζακια....αρε πηνελοπη τι θα σε κανουμε εσενα?? εγω ενα παγωτο εφαγα και εκανα σχεδδον μια βδομαδα να χασω κατι παραπανω απο τα παλια μου...σηεμρα λοιπον - 400 67.4!!! συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη...

----------


## tidekpe

Μια πάνω μια κάτω, αηδία έχω καταντήσει...σήμερα, δείχνει -400 (αφού εχτές και προχτές ήμουν + 1 κιλό σχεδόν...) γενικά, σε μια εβδομάδα έχω χάσει 1600..να δούμε αν θα συνεχίσει...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!
στα ιδια κ σημερα!απορω βεβαια πως εγινε αυτο με τοσο φαι που εριξα χτες αλλα καλυτερα!απο σημερα ξανα στον αγωνα!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
-100γρ από το Σάββατο.. Από 102,1 σε 102. Δε πειράζει, αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα 1,2 κιλά οπότε πάμε καλά..
Καλή Δευτέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-500 σημερα.Καιρος ηταν!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.-500 σημερα.Καιρος ηταν!


μπραβο!!!!!!!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Costance!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> μπραβο σε ολα μου τα παιζακια....αρε πηνελοπη τι θα σε κανουμε εσενα?? εγω ενα παγωτο εφαγα και εκανα σχεδδον μια βδομαδα να χασω κατι παραπανω απο τα παλια μου...σηεμρα λοιπον - 400 67.4!!! συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη...



ναι ναι αλλα 2 μερες μονο πρωτεινη και φρουτα. χτες εφαγα το πιο αηδιαστικο γιαουρτι για βραδυνο στις 7μιση.... οποτε αυτο ελειπε να μην χαθει το κιλο σε 2 μερες...

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο για ολες τις απωλειες...

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο σε ολες μας.Μια χαρα παμε. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

-900 , απότομο κατεβασμα αλλα μου το χρωσταγε  :Wink:

----------


## dew

Μπράβο κορίτσια!
Καραμέλα μου τέλεια!!! Αυτή τη φορά θα τον πιάσεις το στόχο σου!! 2 κιλάκια μείνανε!

----------


## karamela_ed

έτσι θελω να πιστευω dew μου  :Big Grin: 
Ελπίζω μην μου τυχει τιποτα στραβό παλι :/

----------


## sanelaki

α τοτε λογικο..χαρα στο κουραγιο σου...να σε δω μολις τελειωσεις (μεσα στην επομενη βδομαδα λλογικα) τι θα κανεις...μηπως να πας ε διαιτολογο για τη συντηρηση? εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω..για να μου πει ακριβως τι πρεπει..

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!!!
πηραμε τα κατω μας βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες!!!
εγω φυσικα στα ιδια
δευτερη μερα απουσα η περιοδος και δευτερη μερα απουσα η τουαλετα
σημερα δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω ακομα, περιμενω μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα κατα τουαλετα μερια
εχθες ακριβως 103.2, αμετακινητη
και με ενα απιστευτο φουσκωμα και εκνευρισμο
αυτη η βδομαδα δε θα παει καλα για μενα, το προαισθανομαι  :Frown:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!!!
> πηραμε τα κατω μας βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες!!!
> εγω φυσικα στα ιδια
> δευτερη μερα απουσα η περιοδος και δευτερη μερα απουσα η τουαλετα
> σημερα δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω ακομα, περιμενω μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα κατα τουαλετα μερια
> εχθες ακριβως 103.2, αμετακινητη
> και με ενα απιστευτο φουσκωμα και εκνευρισμο
> αυτη η βδομαδα δε θα παει καλα για μενα, το προαισθανομαι


Μην πτοείσαι  :Wink:

----------


## loukoumaki

σας ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο γλυκες μου  :Smile: 
οχι, δεν πτοουμαι, απλα εκνευριζομαι
παντως δεν παυω να ελπιζω...

----------


## rouli

καλησπερα!!
την κυριακη ημουν 65,700 κ σημερα 65,200  :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

ο γιαγκουλας πεθανε!
μετα απο πολυ ταλαιπωρια και σημερα, αποφασισα επιτελους να ζυγιστω...
αλλα μολις μπηκα στο δωματιο, βρηκα τη ζυγαρια μου νεκρη...
ναι, ναι, μας αφησε χρονους και εχω να δηλωσω οτι ειμαι αθωα, διοτι εχω να την ταλαιπωρησω μερες και δουλευε μια χαρα...
αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω ειδικος εμπειρογνωμονας εχει αποκλεισει το δωματιο :P και μολις τελειωσε η πρωτη ιατροδικαστικη εξεταση κατα την οποια δεν κατεστη σαφες αν προκειται για αυτοκτονια, η εγκληματικη ενεργεια... στη δευτερη περιπτωση, οπως καταλαβαινετε, ο νουμερο ενα υποπτος θα ειμαι εγω!!!!!
παντως αποκλειστηκε ο θανατος απο ασιτια, αφου οι μπαταριες της ηταν γεματες! κλαιω, κλαιω το χωρισμο, ο θανατος χτυπησε τοσο αδοκητα την οθονη της (που ακομα και τη στιγμη που ξεψυχουσε μου εδειξε οτι δε με χωνευει, βγαζοντας με τη μια 182 και την αλλη 140 κιλα...) αλλα πιο πολυ κλαιω τα 50 ευρουλακια που θα σκασω για να παρω καινουργια και η οποια δεν ξερω τι θα δειξει... τρεμω την ωρα και τη στιγμη...
προς το παρον...αντιο...παω στην κηδεια, και δεν ξερω και που θα αναπαυτει εν ειρηνη... (αραγε γινεται αποσυρση σε καποιο μαγαζι??)

----------


## eleniK_ed

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ο γιαγκουλας πεθανε!
> μετα απο πολυ ταλαιπωρια και σημερα, αποφασισα επιτελους να ζυγιστω...
> αλλα μολις μπηκα στο δωματιο, βρηκα τη ζυγαρια μου νεκρη...
> ναι, ναι, μας αφησε χρονους και εχω να δηλωσω οτι ειμαι αθωα, διοτι εχω να την ταλαιπωρησω μερες και δουλευε μια χαρα...
> αυτη τη στιγμη που γραφω ειδικος εμπειρογνωμονας εχει αποκλεισει το δωματιο :P και μολις τελειωσε η πρωτη ιατροδικαστικη εξεταση κατα την οποια δεν κατεστη σαφες αν προκειται για αυτοκτονια, η εγκληματικη ενεργεια... στη δευτερη περιπτωση, οπως καταλαβαινετε, ο νουμερο ενα υποπτος θα ειμαι εγω!!!!!
> παντως αποκλειστηκε ο θανατος απο ασιτια, αφου οι μπαταριες της ηταν γεματες! κλαιω, κλαιω το χωρισμο, ο θανατος χτυπησε τοσο αδοκητα την οθονη της (που ακομα και τη στιγμη που ξεψυχουσε μου εδειξε οτι δε με χωνευει, βγαζοντας με τη μια 182 και την αλλη 140 κιλα...) αλλα πιο πολυ κλαιω τα 50 ευρουλακια που θα σκασω για να παρω καινουργια και η οποια δεν ξερω τι θα δειξει... τρεμω την ωρα και τη στιγμη...
> προς το παρον...αντιο...παω στην κηδεια, και δεν ξερω και που θα αναπαυτει εν ειρηνη... (αραγε γινεται αποσυρση σε καποιο μαγαζι??)


Συλλυπητήρια. Ο θεός ας συγχωρέσει τις αμαρτίες της, που από ότι καταλαβαίνω ήταν και πολλές. Τι κατάλαβε; Με την κακία της έμεινε! ʼσε που πρόκειται για καθαρή περίπτωση άμυνας! Αυτή σου επιτέθηκε πρώτη και μάλιστα απρόκλητα και αδικαιολόγητα. Μην φοβάσαι τίποτα και μην μιλήσεις αν δεν έρθει ο δικηγόρος σου.

----------


## rouli

> _Originally posted by eleniK_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> ο γιαγκουλας πεθανε!
> μετα απο πολυ ταλαιπωρια και σημερα, αποφασισα επιτελους να ζυγιστω...
> αλλα μολις μπηκα στο δωματιο, βρηκα τη ζυγαρια μου νεκρη...
> ...




χαχαχχαχαχ! λυπηθειτε με κοριτσια!! εχω πεθανει στο γελιο!

----------


## penelope1985

λολ! ειχες θολωσει... δεν ηξερες τι εκανες...

----------


## stefoyla

γεια σασ κοριτσια ειμαι καινουρια στο σαιτ
προσ το παρον σασ παρακολουθω κ μολισ βρω το θαρροσ θα σασ γραψω
πολλα φιλια κ αγωνιστικουσ χαιρετισμουσ σε ολεσ

----------


## anastasia_m

σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 69...για αρκετές μέρες ήταν κολλημένη στο 69,3
χθες πλάκωσα μία τεράστια μακαρονάδα με μπόλικη σάλτσα...
δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά μέχρι τώρα όποτε ξέφυγα από τη δίαιτα και το πρόγραμμα των lipotox τότε ξεκόλλησε και η ζυγαριά!
να συγχυστώ?
καλησπέρα σας !!

----------


## granita_ed

xχαχαχα κοριτσια ειστε ολες φοβερες!Μπαινω κακοδιαθετη και μονη κ βγαινω χαρουμενη σα να μιλουσα με φιλες!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki χαχαχαχ εισαι θεα τελος!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by rouli_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleniK_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


τρεμω να ζυγιστω αυριο, σας παρακαλω ελατε να αυτοκτονησουμε κ την δικη μου  :Big Grin: 
μου μυριζει απατεωνοδουλεια!

----------


## BettyG

Εγώ είμαι εδώ κορίτσια! πρόθυμη και για φόνο όλων των τεράτων/ζυγαριών που μας βασανίζουν......

Λουκουμάκι μου, στην περίπτωση που δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα για σένα, εύκολα θα πάρω τη μισή ευθύνη εγώ,
τουλάχιστον μια ηθική αυτουργία την έχω, πως να το κάνουμε...

----------


## penelope1985

-300γρ
56.3

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Εγώ είμαι εδώ κορίτσια! πρόθυμη και για φόνο όλων των τεράτων/ζυγαριών που μας βασανίζουν......
> 
> Λουκουμάκι μου, στην περίπτωση που δυσκολέψουν τα πράγματα για σένα, εύκολα θα πάρω τη μισή ευθύνη εγώ,
> τουλάχιστον μια ηθική αυτουργία την έχω, πως να το κάνουμε...


xaxaxaxaxaxa
σε λιγο ζυγιζομαι, απλα ενημερωνω  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

83.6 
deyteri μερα περιοδου, μετα απο ελευθερη διατροφη ημερων κ αρχιζω ξανα...
αυτη τη φορα πιο προσεκτικα!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέερα 
-300 σήμερα

----------


## absolute

karamela μπραβο για τον κατηφορο!!!ετσι ετσι!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα -200γρ αλλα νοιωθω ενα απιστευτο φουσκωμα κ ας μην εφαγα πολύ.ισως φταει που γενικα νοιωθω χαλια κ ποναει δυο μερες τωρα το κεφαλι μου.

----------


## sanelaki

και εγω - 300  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  67.1!!!

----------


## tidekpe

ʼρχίσαμε πάλι...με το που χάνω, ξαφνικά κι αναίτια παίρνω...σήμερα!!!!+800 γρ....Αγνωσται αι βουλαί του σώματός μου! Ξέρω ότι είναι κατακράτηση αλλά σίγουρα ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ..ε, βαριέσαι ή όχι, το ίδιο σκηνικό πέντε χρόνια τώρα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## sanelaki

ax τιντεκπε κκαι μενα το ιδιο συμβαινει και σημερα ΗΤΑΝ Η πρωτη φορα που εχασα 2 μερες συνεχομενα.. κανε υπομονη καλο μου!!!

----------


## koralaki

μπα η τιντε μας ειναι περιπτωση σανελακι μου, λεει εχει κανει τα παντα αλλα...δεν χανει.
πιστευω βεβαια αν επιμεινει κ δεν τα παρατησει θα χασει εν τελει καποτε! τιντε το εχεις δοκιμασει αυτο?
επεμενε οπως ειπε κ η σανελ!

σανελ ειμαι η μπαντ αλλαξα νικ  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερα καλημερα!!!!
ξερω χαθηκα παλι λιγο, αλλα ημουν εκτος Αθηνων...!!!!!!!!

χθες ειχα ρ/β στη διαιτολογο μου, με πρωτη μερα περιοδου στα 78κ.... (μου εβγαλε στις μετρησεις πως ειχα κατακρατηση 2κιλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

αλλαξα λιγο το προγραμμα μου και ολα πανε καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
-200γρ και πάλι!! Από 102 σε 101,8.

----------


## sanelaki

το ξερω κοραλακι μου... δεν πολυγραφω λογο εξεταστικης..αλλα σας παρακολουθω ολες!!!!η μακαροναδα στα ορθια ηταν λιγο μ#@[email protected]!$ ε? δεν πειραζει ομως.. παντα την παταω οταν βαζω φαι στο ψυγειο η οταν μαγειρευω...

----------


## koralaki

ναι πρεπει να το ξεπερασω ομως κ αυτο καποτε σανελ μου γιατι στο εξης ολο ετσι θαναι...
ενταξει ουτε 2 μηνες παντρεμενη ακομη, θα συνηθισω στις νεες συνθηκες λογικα (καποτε)

σημερα ειπα να κανω σολωμο (ο γιαν θα φαει φασολακια απο χθες που τα εκανα θεικα)
κ τελικα ο σολωμος βγηκε τηγανιτος αντι για ψητος...  :Big Grin: 
παει παλι η διαιτα!
γιαυτο δε με πολυπιεζω, ο,τι κατσει αρκει μετα το γεναρη ναμαι εκει που θελω

----------


## sanelaki

λογικα σιγα σιγα μια χαρα 8α τα καταφερεις βρε...εντωμεταξυ την πρωη φορα που ειδα το κιανουριο νικ σου το διαβασα βιαστικα και διαβασα κολαρακι και με πιασαν κατι γελια!!!

----------


## sanelaki

εχεις δωσει και μεγαλο περι8ωριο μεχρι το μωρακι ..ασε που το κινητρο ειναι τεραστιο!!!

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## loukoumaki

Καλημερα συνοδοιποροι μου!
επομενη αλλαγη τικερακιου αγνωστη! και πριν παραθεσω τους λογους, ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την αμεριστη συμπαρασταση σας στο δραμα μου :P
αν και παρ' οτι στο πλευρο μου ολες κατα βαθος ξερετε οτι εγω τη σκοτωσα...
ηταν φονος εξ' αμελειας βεβαια, ενα απλο παραπατημα την ωρα που κατεβαινα, αλλα εδω που τα λεμε, ενα παραπατημα 100+ κιλων, συνηθως αποβαινει μοιραιο για μια ζυγαρια που δεν εδειξε ποτε κατω απο 90+ (ισως ηταν και αυτος ο λογος που με μισουσε...)
ελπιζω σημερα να την αντικαταστησω, αν και φοβαμαι την καινουργια, περισσοτερο απο τη μακαριτισσα...
αραγε θα με μισει? μηπως παρει εκδικηση για την πεθαμενη?? Κυριος οιδε...
Εντωμεταξυ, σημερα δεν ειναι μερα για ζυγισμα, οπως προειπα. Πρωτη μερα περιοδου και χθες το βραδυ τρελο τσιμπουσι για τα δεδομενα μου... 
η κουνιαδα μου, ειχε ετοιμασει ειδικα για μας κατσικακι οικοσιτο στο φουρνο με πατατες, χωριατικη, κι ενα σωρο αλλα μπινελικια απο τα οποια ευτυχως δεν εφαγα
το κατσικακι ομως το τιμησα δεοντως, το ιδιο και τη χωριατικη οπως και το εκμεκ παγωτο...
περιττο να σας πω ποσο φουσκωμενη κοιμηθηκα, σημερα κανω νηστεια τουλαχιστον μεχρι τις 3 
το βραδυ επεται συνεχεια στου κολλητου για να δουμε την εθνικη αλλα αποψε δε θα υποκυψω, οχι κατι αλλο απο σαλατα...
ουφ!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki εισαι φοβερη.Μ'αρεσει που το αντιμετωπίζεις με τοσο χιουμορ.Μακαρι η νεα ζυγαρια να σε δειξει πολυ πιο κατω. :Wink: 
Οσο για τα τσιμπουσια σωστη σε βρισκω που δεν εφαγες μεζεδακια.Ετσι καλυτερα, κυριως πιατο σαλατα και το γλυκακι.Μια χαρα σε βρισκω.

----------


## dew

loukoumaki μου να ζήσουμε να τη θυμόμαστε.. και ελπίζω η καινούρια να σου φερθεί καλύτερα!!
Επειδή οι μέρες αυτές είναι για σένα μέρες γιορτής και χαράς, ένα έχω να σου προτείνω! Να φας ότι τραβάει η όρεξή σου, τα πάντα, όσο παχυντικά και να είναι ΑΛΛΑ να προσέξεις πολύ τη ποσότητα!!! Προσπάθησε να εστιάσεις στη κουβέντα, στο γέλιο και σήμερα στο ποδόσφαιρο και απλά <τσίμπα> 1-2 πιρουνιές για να δοκιμάσεις! Θέλει προσπάθεια το ξέρω, αλλά φαντάσου να σου έρθει η καινούρια και να σε δείξει ακόμα πιο χαμηλά!!;

----------


## rouli

καλημερα/ καλο μεσημερι , μολις ξυπνησα κ με λιγα νευρα κι ολας γτ η ζυγαρια με εδειξε +400 απο χ9ες. :/ αλλα δεν πτωουμαι! παω να φτιαξω ρυζακι με λαχανικα στο γουοκ για μεσημεριανο! φιλια

----------


## loukoumaki

Χαχα! κονστανς μου τι να κανω, δε γινεται και κατι αλλο... υπομονη!!!
dew μου δε με απασχολει και πολυ το φαγητο αυτες τις μερες αλλα γενικα ειμαι λιγο εξω απ' τα νερα μου! οσο για τις ποσοτητες, εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι συγκρατημενη!
αν και την κυριακη ειδικα, δε νομιζω να εχω και πολυ χρονο για μασαμπουκα! χαχαχα

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by rouli_
> καλημερα/ καλο μεσημερι , μολις ξυπνησα κ με λιγα νευρα κι ολας γτ η ζυγαρια με εδειξε +400 απο χ9ες. :/ αλλα δεν πτωουμαι! παω να φτιαξω ρυζακι με λαχανικα στο γουοκ για μεσημεριανο! φιλια


ΑΧ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!!!!!γιαμ γιαμ!!!!!!

----------


## bouliana

σήμερα ζω ένα δράμα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 68,9 ενώ μέχρι χτες με έδειχνε 67,5(να πω οτι χθες δεν ενεργήθηκα καλά).καλά κάνω και δεν αλλάζω το τικεράκι μου προς τα κάτω όταν με δείχνει 66 και. επίσης ένα άλλο θέμα που το παθαίνω με όλες τις ηλεκτρονικές που αλλάζω κατά καιρούς, ζυγίζομαι μια φορά και αν πιο μπροστά έχει ζυγιστεί ο μπαμπάς μου με δείχνει κανα κιλό παραπάνω,μετά ξανανεβαίνω με δείνει 1,5 κιλό κάτω και την τρίτη φορά με δείχνει όσο πρέπει. το παθαίνεται κ εσείς με τις ηλεκτρ. η όσες φορές και να ανεβείτε σας δείχνει το ίδιο?

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> μπα η τιντε μας ειναι περιπτωση σανελακι μου, λεει εχει κανει τα παντα αλλα...δεν χανει.
> πιστευω βεβαια αν επιμεινει κ δεν τα παρατησει θα χασει εν τελει καποτε! τιντε το εχεις δοκιμασει αυτο?
> επεμενε οπως ειπε κ η σανελ!
> 
> σανελ ειμαι η μπαντ αλλαξα νικ


Ναι κοραλομπαντούλα...αυτό θα κάνω ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ τώρα....ό,τι κι αν δείχνει η ΄κ...ζυγαριά εγώ θα συνεχίζω..
Κορίτσια, ευχαριστώ όλες για τη συμπαράσταση...το απόγευμα θα πάρω και τα κιλοκίλερ!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> Χαχα! κονστανς μου τι να κανω, δε γινεται και κατι αλλο... υπομονη!!!
> dew μου δε με απασχολει και πολυ το φαγητο αυτες τις μερες αλλα γενικα ειμαι λιγο εξω απ' τα νερα μου! οσο για τις ποσοτητες, εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι συγκρατημενη!
> αν και την κυριακη ειδικα, δε νομιζω να εχω και πολυ χρονο για μασαμπουκα! χαχαχα


λουκουμάκι με το καλό η βάπτιση του μικρού σου βρε! δε μου λες, μπομπονιέρες τί έκανες? αν μπορείς στείλε μου u2u, ψάχνω κι εγώ τώρα για το δικό μου

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> Χαχα! κονστανς μου τι να κανω, δε γινεται και κατι αλλο... υπομονη!!!
> dew μου δε με απασχολει και πολυ το φαγητο αυτες τις μερες αλλα γενικα ειμαι λιγο εξω απ' τα νερα μου! οσο για τις ποσοτητες, εννοειται οτι θα ειμαι συγκρατημενη!
> αν και την κυριακη ειδικα, δε νομιζω να εχω και πολυ χρονο για μασαμπουκα! χαχαχα


αυτο μπορω να κανω? πες μου πως στο καλο να μη με απασχολει το φαγητο κ εχω λυσει το προβλημα μου...
ειδα ενα φιλο μετα απο μηνες, εχει μεινει ο μισος,
οκ ειναι κ αθλητης αλλα ειχε μεινει η σκια του...
τι εκανες ρε μητσο του λεω...
τιποτα λεει απο τη δουλεια.
βεβαια το παληκαρι τοσα χρονια καθοταν, μηπως η αλλαγη του εδιωξε τοσα κιλα...
εγω οσο κ να δουλευω το φαγακι μου το τρωω ακομα κ 2 το βραδυ!
σιγα μη το ξεχασω.,..

----------


## loukoumaki

νινα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ! φευγω για μια δουλεια κι οταν γυρισω θα σου στειλω u2u
κοραλακι μου απο τη στιγμη που πηρα μια τετοια αποφαση, πραγματικα εχει παψει να με απασχολει το φαγητο, τουλαχιστον με την εννοια που με απασχολουσε πριν
το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι ο στοχος μου και πώς θα φτασω σε αυτον, και δεν ανταλλασσω τη χαρα που νιωθω καθε πρωι που ξυπναω αναλαφρη και γεματη ελπιδα οτι καθε μερα σιγα σιγα πλησιαζω, με την προσκαιρη χαρα που θα μου δωσει ενα υπερφαγικο και την επομενη στιγμη θα με γεμισει ενοχες, θυμο κι απογοητευση...
πιστευω πως τωρα πια εχω μαθει να ξεχωριζω ποτε πραγματικα πειναω και ποτε οχι.
ξερω βεβαια πως υστερα απο μηνες προσπαθειων καποια στιγμη κουραζεσαι και ειναι φυσικο, για αυτο και δεν ακολουθω καποιο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα παρατουσα μετα απο λιγες βδομαδες το πολυ
φιλοσοφια μου ειναι λιγο και απο ολα, και οσο γινεται πιο υγιεινα. και φυσικα σταματησα να συνδεω αλλες δραστηριοτητες με το φαγητο. δηλαδη, εδω και τρεις μηνες περιπου τρωω παντα στην κουζινα και ποτε πια μπροστα στην τηλεοραση η τον υπολογιστη..

----------


## granita_ed

αυτο ειναι πραγματικα η μονη μου δυσκολια..δλδ εχω συνδεσει πχ το σινεμα με το ποπ κορν γι αυτο δε παω τοσο καιρο!ειμαι τραγικη το ξερω!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> νινα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ! φευγω για μια δουλεια κι οταν γυρισω θα σου στειλω u2u
> κοραλακι μου απο τη στιγμη που πηρα μια τετοια αποφαση, πραγματικα εχει παψει να με απασχολει το φαγητο, τουλαχιστον με την εννοια που με απασχολουσε πριν
> το μονο που σκεφτομαι ειναι ο στοχος μου και πώς θα φτασω σε αυτον, και δεν ανταλλασσω τη χαρα που νιωθω καθε πρωι που ξυπναω αναλαφρη και γεματη ελπιδα οτι καθε μερα σιγα σιγα πλησιαζω, με την προσκαιρη χαρα που θα μου δωσει ενα υπερφαγικο και την επομενη στιγμη θα με γεμισει ενοχες, θυμο κι απογοητευση...
> πιστευω πως τωρα πια εχω μαθει να ξεχωριζω ποτε πραγματικα πειναω και ποτε οχι.
> ξερω βεβαια πως υστερα απο μηνες προσπαθειων καποια στιγμη κουραζεσαι και ειναι φυσικο, για αυτο και δεν ακολουθω καποιο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα, το οποιο ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα παρατουσα μετα απο λιγες βδομαδες το πολυ
> φιλοσοφια μου ειναι λιγο και απο ολα, και οσο γινεται πιο υγιεινα. και φυσικα σταματησα να συνδεω αλλες δραστηριοτητες με το φαγητο. δηλαδη, εδω και τρεις μηνες περιπου τρωω παντα στην κουζινα και ποτε πια μπροστα στην τηλεοραση η τον υπολογιστη..


seyxaristv loykoymaki οποια συμβουλη δεκτη, ειμαι σε τελμα!
4 μηνες συντηρηση!

----------


## MKEH78

68.700

----------


## sanelaki

66.8!!!!-300 kai αλλαξα και κιλακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## sanelaki

mkeh poooso καιρο ειχα να σε δω ...θυμαμαι οτι ησουν πιο πανω ε? μπραβο κοπελαρα μου...

----------


## brazil

Στα 78,1 και σημερα! Συνεχιζουμε κανονικοτατα!

----------


## koralaki

83.3 μετα περιοδο! μια χαρα
θα συνεχισω να μη κανω τιποτε, μονο αποφυγη γλυκων κ νωρις βραδυνα κ οσο πεφτει η ζυγαρια φχαριστημενη θαμαι!

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες!!!!!! μια χαρουλα σε βλεπω βραζιλιανα μου!! κ εγω ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα με εσενα με δευτερη μερα περιοδο... χθες οπυ πηγα στη διαιτολογο μου εβγαλε πως εχω κατακρατηση 2 κιλα.... οποτε αναμενω την Κυριακη για ζυγισμα να δω που θα βρισκομαι!

----------


## brazil

Γεια σου mtsek!! Μια χαρα τα παμε ναι!!!!
Α, πηγες στην διαιτολογο σου??? Και ποσα κιλα σε εβγαλε?? Αλλα ειχες και περιοδο... δεν μετραει...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα με εδειξε 58.900!!!!!!!!!!!!!τελεια!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Σημερα -200.Αντε φανηκε και το 2 επιτελους. :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! ayta einai! θα μας βαλεις τωρα τα φορεματακια κ θα ξελιγωθουν ολοι λεμε!
γρανιτα ειδες απεφυγες το παγωτο κ ολα σουπερ!

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα! Μπράβο κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!!
Εγώ σήμερα στα ίδια, 101,8 αλλά δεν μιλάω καθόλου μετά το χθεσινοβραδυνό σαβούριασμα που έγινε και αργά!
Πάμε για άλλα τώρα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mtsek85

η διαιτολογος μου με εβγλαβε 79 αλλα εχουμε απο την αρχη διαφορα 1 1/2 κιλο!
μου αλλαξε λιγακι το προγραμμα μου, γιατι εχω βαλει το αλκολ στο ζωη μου, οπως καθε καλοκαιρι, οπως επισης μου εβαλε κ 2 μερες τη βδομαδα γλυκο...

γενικα εχω χασει πολλους ποντους κ ας μην εχω απωλεια κιλων εντονη! ολα πανε καλα παντως αυτο ειναι το στανταρ!!! υπολογιζει μετα το καλοκαιρι να με βαλει σε φαση συντηρησης για λιγο διαστημα και μετα να αρχισουμε παλι για να φτασω μεχρι τα 65-67 που ειναι ο στοχος.

θα δουμε τωρα πως θα παει.....




> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Γεια σου mtsek!! Μια χαρα τα παμε ναι!!!!
> Α, πηγες στην διαιτολογο σου??? Και ποσα κιλα σε εβγαλε?? Αλλα ειχες και περιοδο... δεν μετραει...

----------


## granita_ed

ναι κοραλακι ειμαι πολύ περηφανη!αυριο εχω κ λιπομετρηση κ θα βαλω τα δυνατα μου σημερα!

----------


## koralaki

βασικα μη πιεις πολλα νερα πριν τη λιπομετρηση, ειδικα μιση ωρα πριν δεν θελει καθολου νερο,
εγω οταν πηγαινα γυμναστηριο μετα δεν μπορουσα να κανω λιπομετρηση αφου επινα 3 λιτρα νερο σε μια ωρα...

στην λιπομετρηση δεν παιζει ρολο τι εφαγες πριν αλλα τι ηπιες,,,αλλοιωνει το αποτελεσμα κ βγαζει αλλα αντι αλλων. γιαυτο κ δεν κανω πια, θα κανω μολις χασω τραγικα πολλα κιλα παλι για να δω την εμφανη διαφορα...

----------


## rouli

+300 σημερα, 66 δλδ :/

----------


## bouliana

τι παίζει με την ζυγαριά μου σήμερα με δείχνει το πρωί που ζυγίστηκα 66,1 οοοο πανηγυρίζω,λέω ασ ξανανέβω για σιγουριά με δείχνει 67,9 μουρχεται ταμπλάς,αντε πάλι να ξαναζυγιστώ 67 κ κατι κ ξανά άλλη μια 66 κ κάτι.δηλαδή τι συμβαίνει,η ζυγαριά μου παίζει παιχνίδι εις βάρος μου?ποτε πρόλαβε να χαλάσει?

----------


## tidekpe

Εμένα πάλι κοντεύει να μου φύγει το μυαλό...σήμερα -400, ανάθεμα και ξέρω τι γίνεται...το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι + τη μία μέρα, - την άλλη το αποτέλεσμα θα μείνει ίδιο στο τέλος της εβδομάδας...θα δούμε!

----------


## bouliana

κρατάς ημερολόγιο θερμίδων tidekpe όλες τις μέρες? γιατί και εγώ κάποτε είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με σένα ,δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί δεν χάνω.τότε άρχισα να γράφω ακριβώς τι τρώω κάθε μέρα και να υπολογίζω θερμίδες όχι στρογγθλοποιημένα αλλά ζυγίζοντας τα φαγητά κιολας και διαπίστωσα οτι έτρωγα γύρω στις 1300-1700 τις καθημερινές και τα σκ έβαζα από 2000 έως και 3500 θερμίδες οπότε οτι είχα χάσει με δίαιτα και γυμναστική όλη την εβδομάδα το ξαναέβαζα. αλλά απότι διαβασα κάπου σε παρακολουθεί διατροφολόγος.είσαι πάντα πιστή στο πρόγραμμα? πάντως μπορεί να είναι κ ψυχολογικό το θέμα.να μη χάνεις λόγου άγχους .

----------


## bouliana

α και κάτι άλλο όταν ξεκίνησα να τα γράφω ήταν πριν τέσσερισ βδομάδες περίπου κ ήμουν 68-69.μετά από 2 εβδομάδες ήμουνα 67.και βάδιζα προς 66 μετά πάλι 67-68. αλλά υπολογίζοντας συνολικά τις θερμίδες μου είδα οτι θαπρεπε στις τέσσερις εβδομάδες ναχω χάσει 1,5 κιλό.ζυγίστηκα και είδα οτι ήμουν 67,5.αν συνεχίσω να τρώω χαμηλά αλλά σε βάθους χρόνο θα συνεχίσω να χάνω.αλλά αν μια είμαι πολύ πάνω μια πολύ κάτω θα περιστρέφομαι στα ίδια κιλά

----------


## tidekpe

Γεια σου Μπουλιάνα..ευχαριστώ καταρχήν για το ενδιαφέρον!!!!
Καθημερινά, γράφω τι τρώω και να σου πω ότι τώρα τελευταία ειδικά, όταν τα γράφω μου φαίνονται και λίγα...
Τώρα, ως προς τους διατροφολόγους, εμένα δε με έχουν βοηθήσει καθόλου (παρόλου που ο ίδιοι έχουν βοηθήσει φίλες μου...εννοώ, ότι δεν είναι ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν έκαναν καλά τη δουλειά τους)
Τελευταία προσπάθεια πέρισυ ξεκίνησα διατροφή 69.500 και αφού έφτασα σε τρεις μήνες 66.500 μετά στους επόμενους τρείς ξαναπήγα 69.00(θυμάμαι είε πάθει πλάκα...με έστειλε ΠΑΛΙ σε ενδοκρινολόγο μου έδωσε ξενικάλ αλλά δε με βοήθησαν)
Κάτι όμως μου λέει ότι αυτή τη φορά θα δω αποτελέσματα...δενξέρω από πού ορμώμενη είμαι αισιόδοξη...Να σου πω ότι τόσους μήνες εδώ μέσα έχω δει πολλά άτομα να πετυχαίνουν το στόχο τους και αυτό μου δίνει κουράγιο...
Σίγουρα, είναι και ψυχολογικό πάντως...

----------


## Constance

tidekpe κοριτσι μου τι να πω.Προσπαθεις παρα πολυ καιρο να δεις 6αρι;Και βλεπω τωρα κι αυτα που λες οτι εχεις κανει εξετασεις κλπ.Τιποτα αν ο μεταβολισμος μουλαρωσει αντε να τον κανεις καλα.Επιμονη εσυ και που θα παει.

----------


## bouliana

αφού είμαστε πάνω κάτω στα ίδια κιλά και παθούσες στο θέμα "δεν μπορώ να δω αποτέλεσμα¨" πρέπει να σπρώχνουμε η μία την άλλη. αααα'ίντε τσουκουτσούκου.

----------


## penelope1985

kalhspera eimai Krhth gia diakopes. Zygizomai sth zygaria p zygizei o pateras m to emporeuma kai shmera me edeixe 56.6. Endeiktika to lew tha xanazygistw sovara sth dikh m zygaria.

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα ωραια ζυγαρια!αχ διακοπουλες!!!!!!!!τελειααααα αααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!να περνας τελεια κουκλα μου!τελεια κ να χαλαρωσεις κ να το απολαυσεις!!!!

----------


## absolute

καλες διακοπες penelope!εγω σε 3,5 εβδ.εχω αδεια!!!αχ,αχ!στην Αθηνα σημερα εβρεξε καταρακτωδως,σαν φθινοπωρο ειναι αλλα με κουφοβραση!μεινε κρητη,μια χαρα!

----------


## granita_ed

κ εγω σε κανα μηνα θα φυγω κ ανυπομονωωωω!!!!!!!μακαρι να χω φτασει κ στα κιλακια που θελω (η εκει τριγυρω)για να μαι πιο χαρουμενη!!

----------


## Constance

penelope να περασεις σουπερ.Καντε καμια βουτιτσα και για μενα οσες θα πατε διακοπουλες.χιχι. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

Ναι ναι κ μια για μενα!με κλειστη τη μυτη!χιχιχι :-)

----------


## Veronica_ed

-400, δηλαδή 65,5.. κ η καθυστέρηση καλά κρατεί από το Σάββατο...
έχω μια κοιλιά τούμπανο! ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 68.700


68.200 στις 14:30 Και ενώ έχω πιεί 1π. γάλα με κορν φλέικς + 1.1/2 λίτρο νερό 
το μεσημεριανό ζύγισμα με έδειξε - 500γρ. σε σχέση με το πρωινό
μάλλον λόγο τουαλέτας, συνήθως επισκέπτομαι τα ιδιαιτέρα μετά τις 11:00
οπότε μάλλον λέω να ζυγίζομαι και το μεσημεράκι καλού κακού

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> mkeh poooso καιρο ειχα να σε δω ...θυμαμαι οτι ησουν πιο πανω ε? μπραβο κοπελαρα μου...


ευχαριστώ πολύ 
είχα πιάσει τα 67.000 αλλά τα άφησα και μου έφυγαν μέσα από τα χέρια και έφτασα τα 71.400...... άστα να πάνε....
ευτυχώς πήρα μπρος πάλι......
καλές κατηφόρες σε όλες μας.....

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 68.700
> 
> 
> ...


κ γω παω μετα την τουαλεττα ο,τι κι αν εχω φαει. παντα εχω διαφορα - κατι

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!!! Σημερα στα 77,8 δηλαδη -300γρ. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## katerina76_ed

καλημέρα και από μένα...ήμουν πολύ χάλια τελευταία...με είχε πιάσει πείνα...έτρωγα κάθε μέρα όλο και πιο πολύ...τελικά αποφάσισα πως είναι κρίμα τόσος κόπος (5,5 κιλάκια όχι πολύ) να πάει χαμένος και τελικά έκανα μία αποτοξίνωση χθες...4 μήλα + 4 γιαούρτια 2% και επανήλθα δριμύτερη με -700γρ!!!! 

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο φόρουμ και την παρέα του!!!!! καλή συνέχεια σε όλες/όλους μας!!!

----------


## MKEH78

68.100 στις 07:30 
αντε να δούμε και το μεσημεριανό ζύγισμα

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημέρα, σήμερα με δείχνει -500...δηλαδή 71.300....σκεφτείτε ότι την προηγούμενη παρασκευή ήμουν 71...πάνω, κάτω δηλαδή αλλά είπαμε αυτή τη φορά δεν τα παρατάω...ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΌΛΕΣ...

----------


## absolute

tide φυσικα και μην τα παρατας...σκεψου το πιο απλο οτι κανοντας την προσπαθεια σου μπορει να μη χανεις οσο θα ηθελες αλλα ταυτοχρονα-περα απο κατακρατησεις που εχουμε σε ολες-ΔΕΝ παιρνεις κιολας...

ενω εαν αφηνεσαι 1.σιγουρα ΔΕΝ θα χασεις,2.σιγουρα ΘΑ παρεις(αργα ή πιθανοτερα γρηγορα)

----------


## sanelaki

+ 300 σημερα...εντεξει λιγο ειναι 8α επανελθουμε αμεσως..ειμαι και 1 2 μερεσ πριν την περιοδο

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!
-400 σήμερα. Από 101,8 σε 101,4.. Συνεχίζετε δηλαδή το κλασσικό -200 την ημέρα (σήμερα έχασα και το χθεσινό μικροκόλλημα)!
Ας πηγαίνει κατηφορικά και ας είναι και 50γρ!! 
Σε λίγο φεύγουμε για το εξοχικό.. θα τα ξαναπούμε από βδομάδα! Τη ζυγαριά αποφάσισα να την πάρω μαζί μου, για να μη ξεχνιέμαι (το ξέρω είμαι κολλημένη, αλλά δε θέλω να ξεφύγω μιας και δεν είμαι ακόμα ούτε στα μισά του δρόμου μου)
Καλές απώλειες κορίτσια και καλά μπανάκια!!

----------


## granita_ed

dew καλα να περασεις!!!αχ κ εγω θελω τοσο πολυ να παω διακοπες!!

σημερα ειμαι 58.800 αντε να δουμε!

----------


## Constance

Βλεπω αρκετες απωλειες και σημερα κοριτσια, μπραβο!
dew να περασεις σουπερ! :Smile: 

Εγω σημερα στα ιδια αλλα δεν πειραζει καθολου φτανει που ειδα 2αρακι. :Smile:

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> tide φυσικα και μην τα παρατας...σκεψου το πιο απλο οτι κανοντας την προσπαθεια σου μπορει να μη χανεις οσο θα ηθελες αλλα ταυτοχρονα-περα απο κατακρατησεις που εχουμε σε ολες-ΔΕΝ παιρνεις κιολας...
> 
> ενω εαν αφηνεσαι 1.σιγουρα ΔΕΝ θα χασεις,2.σιγουρα ΘΑ παρεις(αργα ή πιθανοτερα γρηγορα)


ΟΛΗ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ αυτό που είπες...όταν ξεκίνησα διατροφή πρίν πέντε χρόνια για λίγα κιλά εγγυμοσύνης που μου είχαν μείνει, ήμουν 65 κιλά...επειδή έχανα αργά απογοητευόμουν και χάσε πάρε, χάσε πάρε έφτασα τα 70+..άρα, διατροφή με μέτρο, κι αν δε χάνεις τουλάχιστο δεν παίρνεις.. (για εμάς τις μεγαλοκοπέλες...γιατί τα νέα παιδιά εχουν για σύμμαχο τις καύσεις τους)

----------


## rouli

γεια σαααααας. 
σημερα η ζυγαρια μου με δειχνει 65.400 ενω χθες με εδειχνε 66. χθες πηγα στην προπονηση και ηταν πολυ εντονη. ειχα να παω και 5 μερες. παιζει να εχασα 600 γραμμαρια ή αδικα χαιρομαι??? :/

----------


## penelope1985

Loipon -100 shmera! 56.5!
Sas euxaristw oles. To vrady tha paw gia fai! OPote ayrio tha to exw to kilo! Filakia apo thn synnefiasmenh Krhth!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Loipon -100 shmera! 56.5!
> Sas euxaristw oles. To vrady tha paw gia fai! OPote ayrio tha to exw to kilo! Filakia apo thn synnefiasmenh Krhth!


Η συννεφιασμένη Αθήνα χαιρετά και ανταποδίδει τα φιλάκια!
 :Smile: 
Να περνάς καλά Πηνελοπάκι ....

----------


## koralaki

καλησπερες! κ το κουφο...με τη δουλεια τα τρεχαματα τη μαγειρικη κτλ ξεχασα να ζυγιστω!
σιγα το φοβερο θα μου πειτε αφου δεν εκανα κ διαιτα,
αλλα τωρα φοβαμαι οτι ολη η μερα θα παει χαλια αφου θα σκεφτομαι...αυριο ζυγιζομαι ας φαω κ απο αυριο προσεχω (παλι)

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Loipon -100 shmera! 56.5!
> Sas euxaristw oles. To vrady tha paw gia fai! OPote ayrio tha to exw to kilo! Filakia apo thn synnefiasmenh Krhth!


Penelope μου δεν πειραζει για το κιλο, εισαι διακοπουλες.Να περασεις τελεια και δε σε φοβαμαι.Αλλωστε ενα κιλακι σου εμεινε, θα το χασεις κι αυτο. :Smile:

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 68.100 στις 07:30 
> αντε να δούμε και το μεσημεριανό ζύγισμα


67.800 στις 14:30

----------


## Constance

MKEH it's only 2.8.  :Wink:

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> MKEH it's only 2.8.


OOOO NAIIIIIIIIII
Μέχρι τον επόμενο στόχο..........~60
και μετά~55
και τέλος 52.........ονειρεμένα κιλάκια....
ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2011....
67.800 στις 07:30

----------


## koralaki

kalhmera, 84.2
κ φυσικα θα κανω κατι γιαυτο...χθες!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα... χθες εφαγα το βραδυ σε ενα μεξικανικο... και φυσικα εφαγα πολυ παραπανω θερμιδες απο το γιαουρτακι που μου αναλογουσε... Και σημερα ξυπνησα με 1 κιλο πανω... 79 δηλαδη. Λεω να φαω σημερα ολη μερα γιαουρτακια και φρουτα μηπως και γυρισω πισω εκει που ημουν. Αχ, γιατι να μην τολμαω να βγω κι εγω εξω σαν τους αλλους??? Τι αμαρτιες πληρωνω!!!

----------


## koralaki

μα κ μεις βγαινουμε εξω κ παιρνουμε κιλακια...
γνωμη μου να μη φας γιαουρτια, θα τα κανεις σλαατα γιατι ισως απο αυριοπεινας κ σπασεις τελειως τη διαιτα σου.
σκοπος δεν ειναι να τιμωρουμαστε οταν φαμε εξω ή παραπανω αλλα να συνεχιζουμε κανονικα το προγραμμα μας!

----------


## brazil

Ναι θα το δω, αρχικα θα πιω πολυ νερο... και θα παω και κολυμβητηριο και αυριο παλι να δω 77,8 θελω!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα η ζυγαρια με ανταμειψε που δεν εφαγα χτες το παγωτο που με καλοκοιταζε!!!!!
ειμαι 58.100!!!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο granita, εγω δεν τα καταφερα και πηγα μεξικανικο... Πηρα 1 κιλο! Κλαψ, κλαψ!

Καλα εννοειται οτι δεν αλλαζω τικερακι ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## granita_ed

δε πειραζει αν συνεχισεις κανονικα θα φυγει το κιλακι!μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## sanelaki

σημερα επιασα ενα διαβολιο νουμερο... 66,6....μπρρρρ!! αντε και ισως προλαβω να δω 4αρακι μεχρι να 10 ιουλιου περιπου...

----------


## bouliana

καλημέρα girls!σήμερα μετά από 5 μέρες 
1)που στερήθηκα πίτσα με μπύρες την ώρα που τρώγαν όλοι οι άλλοι γύρω μου βλέποντασ μουντιάλ
2)μαθαίνοντας να τρώω παντζάρι για το σίδερο που το σιχαινόμουν τώρα μαρέσει κιόλας
3)4:30 ώρες γυμναστικής
κατάφερε να πέσει επιτέλους η ζυγαριά στο 66.το τικεράκι μου θα το αλλάξω την τρίτη το πρωί αν συνεχίζω να είμαι εκεί κοντά !!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Σημερα πααααλι στα ιδια.Συνεχιζουμε. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kalhmera koritsia! +900 shmera. Efaga miso kilo paidakia xtes to vrady.
57.4

----------


## tidekpe

Koρίτσια άμα σας πω εγώ ότι ΠΑΛΙ άνέβηκα;;;;;;;+400 σήμερα...
κι εχτές είχα φάει ελάχιστα...
-γάλα με κουάκερ 
-σαλάτα με ΄κοτόπουλο βραστό
-καρπούζι
-γάλα με κουάκερ...
και είδατε τί έδειξε...συνολικά, μια εβδομάδα τώρα...ΤΑΡΑΤΑΤΑ! +700 γρ. 
θεέ μου....

----------


## katerina76_ed

κορίτσια έχετε παρατηρήσει αν το πρωινό ζύγισμα σας δείχει περισσότερο απ'ότι το (ας πούμε) απογευματινό?
εμένα συνεχεια μου συμβαίνει αυτό...και ας έχω φάει πρωινό και μεσημεριανό...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Koρίτσια άμα σας πω εγώ ότι ΠΑΛΙ άνέβηκα;;;;;;;+400 σήμερα...
> κι εχτές είχα φάει ελάχιστα...
> -γάλα με κουάκερ 
> -σαλάτα με ΄κοτόπουλο βραστό
> -καρπούζι
> -γάλα με κουάκερ...
> και είδατε τί έδειξε...συνολικά, μια εβδομάδα τώρα...ΤΑΡΑΤΑΤΑ! +700 γρ. 
> θεέ μου....


Τι να πω βρε tidekpe μου.Το εχεις ψαξει κιολας να δεις τι φταιει κ τιποτα.Απορω!

----------


## bouliana

ναι αυτό μου συμβαίνει όταν έχω να πάω να ενεργηθώ μία μέρα.τότε ζυγίζομαι το πρωί,χάλια.μετά θα ενεργηθώ κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας και αν φάω ελαφριά με δείχνει πιο λίγο το απόγευμα. μάλλον φεύγεις πρωί για δουλειά και δεν προλαβαίνεις να πας τουαλέτα? η γενικά ξυπνάς πολύ πρωί? επίσης οταν κάνω διάδρομο την επ΄΄ομενη μέρα το πρωί με δείχνει πιο πολύ αλλά την μεθεπόμενη(η κ απτο απόγευμα) είμαι σαφώς πιο ελαφριά.μάλλον γιατί πείνω πολλά νερά και κάνω διάδρομο απογευματινές ώρες.

----------


## rouli

-200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> κορίτσια έχετε παρατηρήσει αν το πρωινό ζύγισμα σας δείχει περισσότερο απ'ότι το (ας πούμε) απογευματινό?
> εμένα συνεχεια μου συμβαίνει αυτό...και ας έχω φάει πρωινό και μεσημεριανό...


ναι μου συμβαινει οταν κανω νηστεια (δεν εχω φαει αλλα εχω πιει υγρα).
Το επαθα κ σημερα ενω ειχα πιει γαλα.(κ καφε νερα κτλ) 
κ ενω το πρωι νηστικη κ μετα την τουαλεττα με εδειξε
84.2 μετα απο την δουλεια, πριν λιγο,
με εδειξε αν δεν απατωμαι 83.2
οπως κ ναχει δεν το κρατω, θα κρατω την πρωινη μετρηση...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Koρίτσια άμα σας πω εγώ ότι ΠΑΛΙ άνέβηκα;;;;;;;+400 σήμερα...
> κι εχτές είχα φάει ελάχιστα...
> -γάλα με κουάκερ 
> -σαλάτα με ΄κοτόπουλο βραστό
> -καρπούζι
> -γάλα με κουάκερ...
> και είδατε τί έδειξε...συνολικά, μια εβδομάδα τώρα...ΤΑΡΑΤΑΤΑ! +700 γρ. 
> θεέ μου....


βρε τιντε μου κανε κατι αλλο εκτος απο διαιτα,
ψαξε περισσοτερο, κατι φταιει...
μηπως οι ποσοτητες που τρως?
για μετρα κ ποσοτητες να μη ξεφευγεις...
μη παει κ εχεις δυσανεξια σε κατι κ πρηζεσαι?
αλλα κ παλι τοσο καιρο διαιτα καποτε θα φαινοταν η απωλεια...
ειχες κανει συνδιασμο τροφων σου εκατσε καλα?

----------


## katerina76_ed

ναι φεύγω πολύ νωρίς το πρωί...και συνήθως πάω τουαλέτα ή στη δουλεία ή αργότερα το απόγευμα...απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαφορά...έχει φτάσει και τα 800γρ!!! τι να πω....

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Koρίτσια άμα σας πω εγώ ότι ΠΑΛΙ άνέβηκα;;;;;;;+400 σήμερα...
> κι εχτές είχα φάει ελάχιστα...
> -γάλα με κουάκερ 
> ...


Εκτός από τις χαζοδίαιτες με τις οποίες το μπλόκαρα, φταίει κι η ηλικία Κοντάνς μου...41 πατημένα! Πού να μπω και στην κλιμακτήριο,κορίτσια....θα τρελαθώ!

----------


## koralaki

εμ ασε τις χαζοδιαιτες επιτελους λοιπον η πηγαινε σενα διατροφολογο για απλη διατροφη,
να συνελθει ο οργανισμος!

----------


## tidekpe

Στο μεταξύ, να σας πω και το φόβο μου σε σχέση με το φόρουμ;
Φοβάμαι να σας λέω και ανοιχτά τα σκαμπαναβεσματά μου καθώς μια άλλη κοπελιά, κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα, που ισχυριζόταν ότι δεν έχανε και προσπαθούσε και λοιπά,έγινε ένας χοντρός χαμός και την απέκλεισαν από το φόρουμ..
ε, μην ξεσπιτωθώ κιόλας στην ηλικία μου και στα κιλά μου!

----------


## Constance

Aχ χαζοδιαιτες εκανα κι εγω πριν δεκα χρονια που αρχισα να παλευω με τα περιτα και εφτασα να θελω να χασω 30 κιλα στο τελος.Αστα να πανε.Τωρα πια ξερουμε τι πρεπει να κανουμε, αλλα ηδη καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν.

Αυτο που λες δεν ηξερα, αλλα για ονομα.Δε νομιζω.Εδω αλλα κι αλλα γινονται εδω μεσα, μας κραζουν ανευ λογου (πχ changes) και δε γινεται ban.

----------


## tidekpe

Βρε Κοραλομπαντάκι, ομολογώ ότι αυτόν τον καιρό δε διαθέτω για τέτοιες πολυτέλειες...αλλά επειδή ελπίζω σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο, στο υπόσχομαι ότι από το φθινόπωρο θα πάω...θα με βόηθήσεις και στην εύρεση, ε;;;;Αχ, πόσα λεφτά πια!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> ναι φεύγω πολύ νωρίς το πρωί...και συνήθως πάω τουαλέτα ή στη δουλεία ή αργότερα το απόγευμα...απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαφορά...έχει φτάσει και τα 800γρ!!! τι να πω....


 
α ρε συ τοχα πάθει κεγώ αυτό και έδειξε τόσο 800 γρ.κάτω. μετά ακριβώς πουχα πάει τουαλέτα.να πω οτι είχα μιαμιση μέρα να πάω κ μετά έφαγα παντζάρια κ μετά....τι να πω όση λένε οτι η μεγαλύτερη απόλαυση είναι το σεξ δεν έχουν ρίξει καλό χε..μο

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Aχ χαζοδιαιτες εκανα κι εγω πριν δεκα χρονια που αρχισα να παλευω με τα περιτα και εφτασα να θελω να χασω 30 κιλα στο τελος.Αστα να πανε.Τωρα πια ξερουμε τι πρεπει να κανουμε, αλλα ηδη καποια πραγματα δεν αλλαζουν.
> 
> Αυτο που λες δεν ηξερα, αλλα για ονομα.Δε νομιζω.Εδω αλλα κι αλλα γινονται εδω μεσα, μας κραζουν ανευ λογου (πχ changes) και δε γινεται ban.


Αν ψάξεις, θα το εντοπίσεις..απλώς είχε ευγενικά ζητηθεί απότο διαχειριστή να μην αναφερόμαστε σ'αυτότο μέλος, καθώς δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να απαντήσει πλέον, γι'αυτό δεν σου θυμίζω το όνομα. ΌΠως και να έχει, πιστέψτε με, δεν τρώω κρυφά σας...χιχιχιχι

----------


## bouliana

δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε?την διώξαν επειδή δεν έχανε κιλά?σε αυτό το φορουμ?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Βρε Κοραλομπαντάκι, ομολογώ ότι αυτόν τον καιρό δε διαθέτω για τέτοιες πολυτέλειες...αλλά επειδή ελπίζω σε ένα καλύτερο αύριο, στο υπόσχομαι ότι από το φθινόπωρο θα πάω...θα με βόηθήσεις και στην εύρεση, ε;;;;Αχ, πόσα λεφτά πια!


μια επισκεψη βρε καλο μου, μονο μια, να σου βρει τις θερμιδες που πρεπει να τρως για συντηρηση,
να κανεις μια λιπομετρηση,
να σου δωσει ενα μπουσουλα...
σταματα καθε διαιτα, δεν ηξερα (ή μαλλον δε θυμομουν)
οτι εκανες χαζοδιαιτες.
αυτο φταιει!

----------


## Constance

tidekpe μου κοριτσι μου σε πιστευω.Και αλοιμονο κιολας υπαρχουν πολλες περιπτωσεις τετοιες.Μα ακομα κι εγω που ειμαι 28 και δεν εχω κανει ουδεμια παρασπονδια απο το Πασχα και μετα, υπαρχουν εβδομαδες που κανω διατροφη και δε χανω ουτε γραμμαριο.Παιζουν ρολο πολλα.Και οι ορμονες, και ο μεταβολισμος.Επισης καποιο τροφιμο μπορει να σου κανει κατακρατησεις και να μη το ξερεις (λεω εγω τωρα).Παντως το σημαντικο ειναι που εισαι εδω και δε τα παρατας.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε?την διώξαν επειδή δεν έχανε κιλά?σε αυτό το φορουμ?


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
ναι τωρα θα διωξουν κ μενα  :Frown: 
ειμαι λεει πανω απο 4 μηνες στασιμη κ επειδη δεν συμμορφωνομαι ναδυνατισω θα με σουταρουν ουαααααααααααααααααα
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε?την διώξαν επειδή δεν έχανε κιλά?σε αυτό το φορουμ?


ΑΧ ΒΡΕ Μπουλιάνα, γέλαγα μόνη μου...αν την έδιωχναν γι'αυτό το λόγο εδώ θα ήμουν εγώ; που μπήκα 69 το Νοέμβριο και είμαι 71 τον Ιούνιο;

Όχι, από κουβέντα σε κουβέντα υπήρξε ανάρμοστη συμπεριφορά..βρε τεμπέλες, γιατί δε ψάχνετε και με κάνετε να κουτσομπολεύω διαδικτυακά;;; ΠʼΝΤΩς ΌΧΙ, τέτοια τιμωρία δεν υπήρξε..Τώρα, που το σκέφτομαι...μήπως να εφαρμοστεί για να ταρακουνηθούν κάτι αργοκίνητες σαν κι εμένα;;;;

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε?την διώξαν επειδή δεν έχανε κιλά?σε αυτό το φορουμ?
> 
> 
> ...


παιδια που ειναι ο Νικος Δ.? ειναι ο αντμιν νομιζω?
θεικη ιδεα, να του ζητησουμε να μας διωχνει αμα μενουμε στασιμες :P
κ αν δεν υποσχομαστε οτι θα κινητοποιηθουμε να μη μας ξαναβαζει  :Big Grin: 
παντως μια που λεγαμε γιαυτο, κριμα το κοριτσι, τοσο καιρο μπαν...

----------


## tidekpe

Ε, αν ισχύσει κάτι τέτοιο να σας φιλήσω σταυρωτά μία-μία...είμαι η πρώτη για αποχώρηση, η πρώτη που μπήκα στο φόρουμ και ΠΑΧΥΝΑ! Μάλλον δυσφημιση είμαι τώρα που το βλέπω..

----------


## Constance

Ε καλα τωρα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις αλλο account μετα ετσι κι αλλιως.
Και προσωπικα δεν περιμενω απο ενα φορουμ και μονο να με πεισμωσει.Βοηθαει το φορουμ αλλα πιο πολυ βοηθαει να εχεις θεσει στοχο και να εχεις πραγματικη θεληση.Τι να σου κανει ο βουρδουλας.Με το ζορι παντρεια που λεμε.

----------


## katerina76_ed

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> ναι φεύγω πολύ νωρίς το πρωί...και συνήθως πάω τουαλέτα ή στη δουλεία ή αργότερα το απόγευμα...απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαφορά...έχει φτάσει και τα 800γρ!!! τι να πω....
> 
> 
> ...


χε χε χε!!!! καλόοοοο!!! αχ νά'σαι καλά bouliana...γέλασα με την καρδιά μου!!!!

ίσως φταίει αυτό...ότι πάω προς το μεσημεράκι τουαλέτα....καθαρίζει ο οργανισμός...

----------


## bouliana

ε πες μαε ρε tidekpe ποια διώξαν ποιά?????? έλα πλάκα κάνω.αλλά πες μας τουλ το topic.xaxaxaxaxa

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ε καλα τωρα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να κανεις αλλο account μετα ετσι κι αλλιως.
> Και προσωπικα δεν περιμενω απο ενα φορουμ και μονο να με πεισμωσει.Βοηθαει το φορουμ αλλα πιο πολυ βοηθαει να εχεις θεσει στοχο και να εχεις πραγματικη θεληση.Τι να σου κανει ο βουρδουλας.Με το ζορι παντρεια που λεμε.


ρε συ αν δε θελει να μπεις δε μπαινεις που να χτυπιεσαι  :Big Grin: 
παντως πλακα εκανα μη τρελαθουμε,
επισης πιστευω οτι το φορουμ βοηθα πιο πολυ απο το να εχεις θεσει στοχο,
γιατι αμα εχεις κανει αυτο κ εχεις κ θεληση τι χρειαζεσαι το φορουμ??
το φορουμ ειναι η αρχη ολων για μενα,
ειναια υτο που μου ανοιξε τα ματια, που καταλαβ οτι δεν γινεται να χασω μαγικα κιλα.
οτι δεν ειμαι μονη,
οτι οτι οτι πολλα οτι.
αλλα εχω μια ωρα ξεκουρασης ακομη οποτε την κανω κ επαινω το φορουμ στον επομενο καινο χρονο μου  :Big Grin: 
αλλωστε μια ζωη εδω θαμαι, παχυα αδυνατη, με παιδι ή χωρις
κ αυτο γιατι ποτε δεν εχω στοχο κ θεληση μαζι!
παντα καπου χανω στην πορεια τον στοχο ή την θεληση,
αλλα ξερω οτι καποιος πισω απο μια οθονη θα με ταρακουνησει κ ας ειναι μιλια μακρυα.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι αλλά πέρα απτη πλάκα εκείνη τη μέρα είχα φρικάρει που μεδειχνε 1 κιλό πάνω και ήμουν μες την μιζέρια οπότε το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι να ζυγιζόμαστε 1 φορά την εβδομάδα τη μέρα εκείνη που νιώθουμε ανάλαφρες και όχι φουσκωμένες.για ναχουμε κ κουράγιο για τη συνέχεια

----------


## koralaki

δεν εχεις αδικο, αλλα ελα πες το μου το πρωι που αναρωτιεμαι αν παχυνα απτις βλακειες που εφαγα την προηγουμενη ή αν εχασα απο τη διαιτα λιγα υγρα...

----------


## katerina76_ed

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by katerina76_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


στην αρχή είχα πει ότι δεν θα ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα...αλλά όταν ξεκινώ δίαιτα είναι λες και γίνομαι αυτοκόλλητη με τη ζυγαριά...μπας και μου ξεφύγει κανένα γραμμάριο....

----------


## tidekpe

Από φόβο μήπως με διώξετε δίνω...σελίδα 7, τίτλος κάτι για κατηγορίες...δε θυμάμαι καλά...χιχιχι Υπερασπιστείτε με όταν πρόκειται να με αποκλείσουν, ε;

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Από φόβο μήπως με διώξετε δίνω...σελίδα 7, τίτλος κάτι για κατηγορίες...δε θυμάμαι καλά...χιχιχι Υπερασπιστείτε με όταν πρόκειται να με αποκλείσουν, ε;


ποπο ρίσκο που πήρες!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Από φόβο μήπως με διώξετε δίνω...σελίδα 7, τίτλος κάτι για κατηγορίες...δε θυμάμαι καλά...χιχιχι Υπερασπιστείτε με όταν πρόκειται να με αποκλείσουν, ε;


Tα ειχα δει αυτα, αν και τοτε δε συμμετειχα στις συζητησεις.Βασικα αυτο που πιστευω γενικα και οχι ειδικα για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (η οποια πιστευω δικαιως εφαγε ban), ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο να επεμβαινουμε.Πολλες φορες εχει τυχει να μου την πουν μελη απο εδω μεσα για τη διατροφη μου ή τα κιλα στοχο μου ή οτιδηποτε, και ειλικρινα εχω κρατηθει στο τσακ να μη μαλωσω.Καλυτερα να κοιταμε τη διατροφη μας κ τι κανουμε εμεις.Και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση οκ η κοπελα ειχε προβλημα προφανως, αλλα κακως και τα αλλα μελη ασχοληθηκαν τοσο και κατεληξε η συζητηση σε κατινιες.Για να ειμαστε ολοι εδω εχουμε θεμα και προφανως δε γιναμε ξαφνικα experts σε θεματα διατροφης.Προσωπικα το θεωρω γραφικο να κανω ΕΓΩ (ποια εγω!:P) διδαχη σε ζητηματα διατροφης.Και θα επιμεινω στην αποψη μου.Οποιος περιμενει απο το φορουμ να τον αδυνατισει, περιμενει αδικα.Δε φτανει ουτε ενα φορουμ, ουτε ενας διαιτολογος.Πρεπει να γινει αυτο το κλικ στο μυαλο και να υπαρχει θεληση.

----------


## brazil

Συμφωνω με την Costance! Ο καθενας παιρνει τις αποφασεις του, θετει τους στοχους του και παιρνει οση βοηθεια χρειαζεται απο το φορουμ. Δεν ειναι το φορουμ αυτο που θα σε μαθει να διατρεφεσαι σωστα... απλα ισως σε στηριξει στις δυσκολες στιγμες που πας να ακυρωσεις την προσπαθεια σου.

----------


## Constance

brazil ακριβως.Και να διευκρινισω κιολας οτι ενας ακομα λογος που πιστευω οτι δε πρεπει να επεμβαινουμε τοσο ειναι για να αποφυγουμε καυγαδες και παρεξηγησεις.Οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω βλεπω συνεχεια να γινονται διαφορα.Και οσες φορες εχω εκφρασει καποια γνωμη το κανω πολυ προσεκτικα και επειδη εχει ζητηθει απο το μελος να πουμε τη γνωμη μας.Και παλι θα το σκεφτω δυο φορες.Γιατι και με το γραπτο λογο συχνα παρεξηγειται το υφος καποιου.

----------


## bouliana

μη με διώξετε που είμαι εκτός θέματοσ κ μη με διώξετε.
λοιπόν το ψιλομελέτησα το τοπικ(την πρώτη σελίδα και την τελευταία) και οι πρώτες σκέψεις μου είναι:
- πολυ λογικό κάποιος να είναι ευέξαπτος όταν δεν χάνει κιλά ενώ προσπαθεί, και ολίγον σπαστικό να του κάνουν υποδείξεις.-
- επίσης θέλω να κάνω τσατ
- όντως μερικοί εδώ μέσα έχουν επιθετικό υφάκι καμιά φορά στις απόψεις του για δίαιτες αλλά κεγώ το κάνω αυτό.νομίζω όμως οτι είναι λογικό.
- επίσης νομίζω οτι το να μη χάνεις κιλά δεν σημαίνει οτι κάνεις κάτι λάθος η δεν τηρείς το πρόγραμμα της διαιτολόγου.φταίνε κ άλλα πράματα,όπως κακή διατροφή που έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν,ηλικία,γέννες ,κ ψυχολογία. 
αυτά.

- οτι δημιουργούντε εύκολα κόντρες μεταξύ βουλιμικών κ υπέρβαρων κ ειδικά οταν ο βουλιμικός είναι κ υπέρβαρος μπερδεύεται το πράμα στις συζητήσεις. αλλά δεν υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση στη μεριά τοων βουλιμικών κ καταφεύγουμε εδώ γιατί θέλουμε παρέεέεεα κ εμείς.

κατερίνα σε καταλαβαίνω με το κόλλημα με τη ζυγαριά. κεγώ τα ίδια.

----------


## tidekpe

Ορθά νομίζω το θέσατε όλες...άρα, τη γλύτωσα ε; (πλάκα κάνω...το επεξηγώ λόγω της δισημότητας του γραπτού λόγου, να μιλήσω και επί το ορθότερον, τρομάρα μου!)

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Από φόβο μήπως με διώξετε δίνω...σελίδα 7, τίτλος κάτι για κατηγορίες...δε θυμάμαι καλά...χιχιχι Υπερασπιστείτε με όταν πρόκειται να με αποκλείσουν, ε;
> 
> 
> Tα ειχα δει αυτα, αν και τοτε δε συμμετειχα στις συζητησεις.Βασικα αυτο που πιστευω γενικα και οχι ειδικα για τη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση (η οποια πιστευω δικαιως εφαγε ban), ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο να επεμβαινουμε.Πολλες φορες εχει τυχει να μου την πουν μελη απο εδω μεσα για τη διατροφη μου ή τα κιλα στοχο μου ή οτιδηποτε, και ειλικρινα εχω κρατηθει στο τσακ να μη μαλωσω.Καλυτερα να κοιταμε τη διατροφη μας κ τι κανουμε εμεις.Και στην προκειμενη περιπτωση οκ η κοπελα ειχε προβλημα προφανως, αλλα κακως και τα αλλα μελη ασχοληθηκαν τοσο και κατεληξε η συζητηση σε κατινιες.Για να ειμαστε ολοι εδω εχουμε θεμα και προφανως δε γιναμε ξαφνικα experts σε θεματα διατροφης.Προσωπικα το θεωρω γραφικο να κανω ΕΓΩ (ποια εγω!:P) διδαχη σε ζητηματα διατροφης.Και θα επιμεινω στην αποψη μου.Οποιος περιμενει απο το φορουμ να τον αδυνατισει, περιμενει αδικα.Δε φτανει ουτε ενα φορουμ, ουτε ενας διαιτολογος.Πρεπει να γινει αυτο το κλικ στο μυαλο και να υπαρχει θεληση.


μουχει κανει τοσο κλικ το 72.9 σου που αντιστεκομαι αυτη τη στιγμη σε μοσχομυρωδατα σουβλακια 
κ μαλιστα ενω κανω βλακωδη διαιτα που δεν μαφηνει να φαω ουτε ενα...
κ εχω κ τον αντρα μου να λεει θα φας ή να τα πεταξω αουτς  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

ΣΟΡΥ που ημουν οφτοπικ αλλα ειδα το 72.9 που ειναι το νουμερο στοχος μου...
αχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχχ

----------


## koralaki

83.8 alla νιωθω πρησμενη κ χαλια απο τα χθεσινοβραδυνα εξτρα
οποτε μαλλον θαμαι αρκετα πιο κατω μετα την τουαλεττα, επιστρεφω για καταγραφη!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημέρα, χωρίς κίνδυνο να με διώξετε αλλά με περισσή λύπη σας ανακοινώνω τη νέα μου άνοδο..+300 σήμερα με χτεσινό φάγητό:
-καφές με γάλα
-τοστ με μαύρο ψωμί +πάριζα
-μακαρόνια με σάλτσα +ζελέ

----------


## Constance

tidekpe μου γυμναστικη κανεις καθολου; (Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σε ρωτησω πραγματικα!)

Εγω σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Το βρισκω λογικο που εχω κολλησει και παλι.Εχω 6 χρονια να βρεθω κατω απο αυτα τα κιλα.Πιστευω απο δω και περα η καθοδος θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη.Αποφασισα να κανω διατροφη μεχρι το τελος Αυγουστου και μετα σε οτι κιλα μπορει να εχω φτασει να κανω συντηρηση.

----------


## penelope1985

-200 shmera
57.2
Kalhmera se oles!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα penelopaki. :Big Grin:

----------


## dew

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
+200 από τη Πέμπτη και στα 101,6 πάλι. 
Πιστεύω όμως ότι η εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα έχει τόσο άγχος και τρέξιμο που υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να φτάσω το στόχο μου..
Γυρίσαμε άρων άρων από τις διακοπές μας, γιατί αύριο αφήνω τη πόλη μας (μόνη μου), ελπίζω μόνιμα.. Τώρα που θα είμαι Αθήνα θα ήταν ωραίο να κάνουμε και καμιά συναντησούλα, να τα πούμε και από κοντά!
Θα προσπαθήσω να μπω αν βρω ίντερνετ (λάπτοπ και ζυγαριά έχουν γίνει μόνιμη συνοδεία μου).
Να περνάτε καλά και να συνεχίσετε να χάνετε!!

----------


## Constance

dew μου καλως να μας ερθεις και να σε δουμε και απο κοντα. :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα... 78,6 σημερα, το πηρα το μισο κιλακι απο την Πεμπτη που βγηκα εξω για φαγητο... Περιμενω να κατεβει αποτομα ομως απο Δευτερα... η ελπιδα αλλωστε πεθαινει παντα τελευταια...

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by dew_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια 
> +200 από τη Πέμπτη και στα 101,6 πάλι. 
> Πιστεύω όμως ότι η εβδομάδα που έρχεται θα έχει τόσο άγχος και τρέξιμο που υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να φτάσω το στόχο μου..
> Γυρίσαμε άρων άρων από τις διακοπές μας, γιατί αύριο αφήνω τη πόλη μας (μόνη μου), ελπίζω μόνιμα.. Τώρα που θα είμαι Αθήνα θα ήταν ωραίο να κάνουμε και καμιά συναντησούλα, να τα πούμε και από κοντά!
> Θα προσπαθήσω να μπω αν βρω ίντερνετ (λάπτοπ και ζυγαριά έχουν γίνει μόνιμη συνοδεία μου).
> Να περνάτε καλά και να συνεχίσετε να χάνετε!!


Dew καλη τυχη!!! Και καλο ταξιδι προς τα μερη μας!

----------


## granita_ed

dew εννοειται πως θα κανονισουμε!!!
σημερα δε ζυγίστηκα γιατι δεν εχει ζυγαρια ο φιλος μου.αλλα ελπιζω να μην πηρα απο χτες!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 84.2 αναθεμα τα ουζα!


10/3 το εγραψα αυτο!
κοιτουσα τι σελιδες απο την αρχη κ εψαχνα να με βρω...
κ ναμαι μετα απο ουζα 84.2, οσο ημουν εχθες.
ειρωνια ε.
νομιζω πλεον εχω συνειδητοποιησει ποσο καιρο ειμαι στασιμη,
ποτε θα κανω κατι γιαυτο κ πως μου λετε?  :Frown: 
αρχισα μια ντοματοδιαιτα να παω γρηγορα στα 80 αλλα ξεσκιστηκα να τρωω ντοματες κ κολοκυθακια κ αναγουλιασα!

αυριο εχω διαιτολογο για συζητηση αλλα το σκεφτομαι κ αυτο.
απτην αλλη τα 20 τα εχασα ετσι, πηγαινοντας στο διαιτολογο αλλα χωρς να κανω ο,τι λεει,
ειχα ομως ενα μπουσουλα,
παραλληλα δοκιμαζα ο,τι μου γυαλιζε κ αν μου καθοταν καλως.
Τελικα μονο οι βραδυνες νηστειες μου καθισαν.
Κ αναρωτιεμαι, τωρα που πρεπει να συνελθω κ να σταματησω να πειραματιζομαι τι στο καλο να κανω?
ουααααααααααααααααααααααα αα

----------


## Veronica_ed

-200, δηλαδή 65,3.. Περίοδος άφαντη! Μου χει σπάσει τα νέυρα!!! Αλήθεια, υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω να τη ..βοηθήσω να έρθει?? :P

----------


## Constance

Veronica πιες κανα αφεψημα και μη το σκεφτεσαι.Το αγχος δε βοηθαει.Ειναι συνηθες φαινομενο αμα χανεις κιλα να εχεις καθυστερηση. :Smile:

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Veronica πιες κανα αφεψημα και μη το σκεφτεσαι.Το αγχος δε βοηθαει.Ειναι συνηθες φαινομενο αμα χανεις κιλα να εχεις καθυστερηση.


Όντως βοηθάει, ή μου προτείνεις ..να πιω για να ξεχάσω;;  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Ναι το έχω ακούσει κ γω, αλλά μια βδομάδα ρε γαμώτο..; Όχι τίποτα άλλο έχει κολλήσει κ η ζυγαριά..

----------


## Constance

Eμενα με βοηθαει αλλα καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος.Αυτο που ισχυει σιγουρα ειναι να μην αγχωνεσαι. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

κ εγω συνηθως μου καθυστερει 2 φορες το χρονο (βασικα τη μια ερχεται 2 μερες αργοτερα και τη μια 4 μερες νωριτερα) αλλα με τη διαιτα εκανε να ρθει μια βδομαδα!οποτε μην ανησυχεις Βερονικα!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> tidekpe μου γυμναστικη κανεις καθολου; (Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να σε ρωτησω πραγματικα!)
> 
> Εγω σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Το βρισκω λογικο που εχω κολλησει και παλι.Εχω 6 χρονια να βρεθω κατω απο αυτα τα κιλα.Πιστευω απο δω και περα η καθοδος θα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη.Αποφασισα να κανω διατροφη μεχρι το τελος Αυγουστου και μετα σε οτι κιλα μπορει να εχω φτασει να κανω συντηρηση.


Ax βρε κορίτσια..δεν είναι ανάγκη να μου λέτε κτ...απλά να σας λέω εγώ! Πάντως γυμναστικη που με ρωτάς κάνω τέσσερις μήνες τώρα κερβς...3-4 φορές εβδομαδιαίως...

----------


## Constance

Σε ρωταω πιο πολυ γιατι απορω.Πιο πολυ θα χαρω αμα ξεκολλησεις εσυ παρα εγω ρε συ tide.Επειδη βλεπω τοσο καιρο τι τρως και τι προσπαθεια κανεις.Κι αυτοι οι γιατροι ψαχνουν απο δω ψαχνουν απο κει και τιποτα δε βρισκουν στο τελος.Τι να πω.

----------


## BettyG

αχ πονεμένη ιστορία τα κολήματα! tide μήπως έχεις κι εσύ πολυκυστικές?

----------


## koralaki

εγγω τι εχω ρε παιδια κ δεν μπορω να κανω διαιτα, μαλακυνση>?
κανενα κολλημα δεν τρωω, οταν δεν τρωω αδυνατιζω. πως γινεται να μη τρωω μου λετε? ¨(

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Kαλημέρα!-200 σήμερα.91,5.Αύριο το πρωί θα πρέπει να είμαι το πολύ 91!

----------


## rouli

καλημερα!!!!

σημερα 68.800. +200 απο χθεες  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Επιτελους ξεκολλησα.-200 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερααα

εγω πήρα 2 κιλακια την Παρασκευη λογς βαπτισης αλλα οκ τωρα επιστρεφω παλι στην καθημερινοτητα και στην προσπαθεια  :Wink:

----------


## sanelaki

αχ..+ 1100 σε 2 μερες γιατι αδια8ετησα...φρουτο8εραπεια σημερα και απο αυριο κανονικα παλι...

----------


## Veronica_ed

+300....65,6!
Τα χω πάρει κρανίο!!!!!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

ψυχραιμία!

----------


## koralaki

84 (παλι καλα)
μετα απο μισο ζαχαροπλαστειο κ μια κρεπερι που αδειασα,
κ ξαναρχιζω, αυτη τη φορα μονη κ με πολλη αγαπη για μενα~
χωρις ντοματοδιαιτες, διαιτολογους ή οτιδηποτε αλλο, ακομη.
Μπορω κ μονη!

----------


## penelope1985

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME
HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENELOPE
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
shmera ginomai 25 (klaps) kai exasa 300 gr.
56.9
Kanonika shmera tha stamataga diaita alla den me pairnei katholou. To vrady tha faw tourta pagwto opote tha xanapaw 57. Filakia!

----------


## Constance

Χρονια πολλα penelope!Σου εστειλα και σε u2u γιατι δεν ξερω κατα ποσο προλαβαινεις να διαβασεις τα ποστ.Ελπιζω να περνας σουπερ διακοπες. :Big Grin: 
(Τουρτα παγωτο μιαμ!)

----------


## granita_ed

Πηνελοπη μου!!!!!!!!ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!οτι επιθυμεις κουκλιτσα μου,να περνας τελεια και να ευχαριστηθεις κ την σημερινη μερα χωρις να σκεφτεις διαιτες κλπ!εξαλλου εισαι ενα μικρο βηματακι πριν το τελος!να εχεις υγεια,ευτυχια και πολλη πολλη αγαπη!!!!!!

----------


## koralaki

πηνελοπααααααααακιιιιιιιι ιιι!!!!!!!!!!!
χρονια ποοοοοοοολλαααααααααααααα ααα με υγεια πανω απολα κ χαρα!!!
να εισαι αξια παντοτε να φτανεις τους στοχους σου κ να τους διατηρεις!

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENELOPE
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> shmera ginomai 25 (klaps) kai exasa 300 gr.
> 56.9
> Kanonika shmera tha stamataga diaita alla den me pairnei katholou. To vrady tha faw tourta pagwto opote tha xanapaw 57. Filakia!


Nα ζησεις!!! Ό,τι επιθυμείς, με υγεία πάνω απ'όλα! .. κ κορμί φέτες δευτερευόντως :P :P :P

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Χρόνια Πολλά,χρόνια καλά,χρόνια ευτυχισμένα!!!Ό,τι επιθυμείς!!!

----------


## koralaki

kalhmeres! 84.6 κ απο αυριο θαρχισει να πεφτει το βαροςμου αφου αρχιζω προσεγμενη διατροφη,.
τερμα οι κρεπαλες, τα βουλιμικα, κ καθε φυσεως υπερβολικη καταναλωση φαγητου για οποιονδηποτε λογο.
καιρος για δραση κ,..αρχιζω.

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα... 78,6 παλι χωρις να καταλαβω απο που πηρα αυτα +800γρ... Αλλα συνεχιζουμε!!!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα στα ιδια.Εχω 6 χρονια να δω 6αρι...θα ερθει δυσκολα, αλλα θα ερθει.Δεν τα παραταω με τιποτα! :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

κονστανς μην τα παρατας, κ γω αρχισα για 7
κ οταν θα παω 7 θα με συνηθισω εκει για παντα.
οπως εχωω μαθει το 8 κ δεν ξεκολλαω θα μαθω κ το 7. α στο καλο μου πια. ολα στο μυλαο ειναι.

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PENELOPE
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> shmera ginomai 25 (klaps) kai exasa 300 gr.
> 56.9
> Kanonika shmera tha stamataga diaita alla den me pairnei katholou. To vrady tha faw tourta pagwto opote tha xanapaw 57. Filakia!


ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΑΚΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΟΛΛʼ, Ο,ΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!

Constance γερά με τσαμπουκά!θα ρθει το 6 εισαι ηδη τόσο κοντά!
Κοραλάκι καλη αρχή!αντε απο σήμερα να αρχίσει η κατηφόρα!

Εγω σήμερα είμαι 58.600.κατι ειναι κ αυτο.αλλα τερμα οι ελευθερες μέρες,ηρθε το καλοκαίρι κ θέλω να φορεσω τα πάντα!ηδη μπήκα σε ενα παντελόνι νουμερο 26!!!!!ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη,βεβαια ειναι ελαστικο κ σε ενα αλλο 26 δεν εκλεισε το κουμπι αλλα που θα μου παει!

----------


## tidekpe

γεια σας! Σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα καθώς τελικά με πήρε από κάτω το διήμερο..εχτές φανταστείτε, ένα θα σας πω, βάφλα παγωτό που, φυσικά, δεν μπόρεσα να τη φάω όλη (πώς;;;; αφού έχω συνηθίσει σε ολιγοφαγία) και μάλιστα με άθλια αποτελέσματα στο έντερο..καθώς, μάλλον, τα λιπαρά με "πείραξαν" σήμερα και επισκέφτηκα αρκετές φορές τν τουαλέτα...οπότε, ζύγισμα αναβάλλεται..
Βλέπω κορίτσια, έχετε πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα...άντε κουράγιο!!!!!

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σε ρωταω πιο πολυ γιατι απορω.Πιο πολυ θα χαρω αμα ξεκολλησεις εσυ παρα εγω ρε συ tide.Επειδη βλεπω τοσο καιρο τι τρως και τι προσπαθεια κανεις.Κι αυτοι οι γιατροι ψαχνουν απο δω ψαχνουν απο κει και τιποτα δε βρισκουν στο τελος.Τι να πω.


αΧ, βρε Κονστάνσ μου...τι γλυκειά...να σου πω όμως;;;;;Ας μένω σταθερή τουλάχιστον..κάτι που αυτό βλέπω.Ας πούμε χτές έφαγα μισή βάφλα παγωτό και ήπια και μπύρα...εεεεεεε δεν τολμάω να ανέβω, παρόλου που τα υπόλοιπα ήταν ψητή μπριζόλα και μισό κεμπάπ με σαλάτα, εννοείται, ότι βράδυ δεν έφαγα...

----------


## penelope1985

KOritsakia sas euxaristw oles. Molis gyrisa apo Xania opou efaga ton kwlo m sthn kyriolexia. Kai twra tha paw sthn pisina na vouthxw kai tha paw sto pato san thn agkyra. Shmera +300 giati meta thn tourta pagwto phgame kai gia fai. Alla ta +300 den einai tpt. 57.2 dld.
Ayrio gyrnaw opote tha ta leme kanonika...

----------


## rouli

γεια σας!!!
μετα απο κραιπαλη 2-3 ημερων ζυγιστηκα και εχω ανεβει στα 68,100!!!! απο αυριο φουλ γυμναστικη κ σωστη διατροφη μηπως και ξαναερθω στα 66!!!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> γεια σας! Σήμερα δε ζυγίστηκα καθώς τελικά με πήρε από κάτω το διήμερο..εχτές φανταστείτε, ένα θα σας πω, βάφλα παγωτό που, φυσικά, δεν μπόρεσα να τη φάω όλη (πώς;;;; αφού έχω συνηθίσει σε ολιγοφαγία) και μάλιστα με άθλια αποτελέσματα στο έντερο..καθώς, μάλλον, τα λιπαρά με "πείραξαν" σήμερα και επισκέφτηκα αρκετές φορές τν τουαλέτα...οπότε, ζύγισμα αναβάλλεται..
> Βλέπω κορίτσια, έχετε πολύ καλα αποτελέσματα...άντε κουράγιο!!!!!


kala mia apo ta idia, εφαγα χθες πολυ μεξικανικο που λατρευω
κ τωρα βιαζομαι να παω τουαλεττα να παω στη δευτερη δουλεια...
ειχα ολα τα τρεχαματα, 
εχω να σκεφτομαι κ το αν θα χε@#[email protected]# με το συμπαθειο.
χαλια στομαχι, θα μου γινει μαθημα κ δε θα τρωω 800 μεριδες κοτοπουλακι φτερουγες, κρεμμυδια, πατατες μιαμ

ΥΓ +4 μπυρες ποτηρια μικρα!
απορω που στο καλο τα εβαλα ολα αυτα...

----------


## Constance

granitoula μου να εισαι καλα.Δεν ξενερωνω και δε με νοιαζει τιποτα, θα συνεχίσω τη διατροφη μου ολο το καλοκαιρι οπως εχω προγραμματισει.Ειμαι αισιοδοξη και πιστευω θα ειμαι 64 το σεπτεμβρη.
tidekpe μου αυτο ξαναπεστο.Χιλιες φορες σταθερη παρα να περνεις τον ανηφορο δε το συζηταμε.
penelope οτι και αν εφαγες, οσο κι αν πηρες, θα τα χασεις σε χρονο μηδεν δε σε φοβομαστε εμεις.χεχε
koralaki μεξικανικο!ΜΙΑΜ!Τελειο φαγητο.Καποιες παρασπονδιες αξιζουν τον κοπο οι ατιμες.:P

----------


## koralaki

ασε Κονστανς εγω τρωω κ πολυ οταν μαρεσει, δυστηχως χθες δε μου βγηκε σε καλο, ειχα κανει ηλιθια διαιτα πριν
κ ειχα ενα στομαχι χαλια, κ απογινε...
ηθικο διδαγμα,
για να απολαμβανω μια στο τοσο μεξικανικο πρεπει να τρωω σωστα κ οχι...ντοματες!  :Big Grin: 
ναι θα εισαι 64 το σεπτεμβρη κ εγω 74,
κ αν οχι το σεπτεμβρη το δεκεμβρη σιγουρα.
εχω διορια μεχρι το πασχα βεβαια αλλα καλυτερα να τελειωνω με τα κιλα να προσηλωθω στη συντηρηση μετα...
σκεψου να εχω χασει τα κιλα αλλα να μην εχω σταθεροποιηθει κ να μου σκασει εγγυμοσυνη κ να τα παρω σε μια νυχτα...

----------


## Constance

koralaki εγω ξερεις τι εχω παρατηρησει με τα καυτερα φαγητα.ΠΑΝΤΑ με χορταινουν πιο ευκολα απο τα κανονικα.Αλλα εξαρταται απο το στομαχι,δεν τον προτεινω σε κανεναν.Υπαρχουν πολλοι που δεν αντεχουν ουτε το απλο πιπερι.Εγω ολο αυτο τον καιρο ακομα και στις σαλατες μου βαζο ταμπασκο.:P

----------


## koralaki

τα καυτερα φαγητα αυξανουν τον μεταβολισμο κυρια κονστανς μου,
οταν το εμαθα αυτο αρχισα να βαζω ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις πανω! (στα δικα μου μονο βεβαια)
ο,τι κι αν βαλουν παντως στις φτερουγες κοτοπουλο κ τα κρεμμυδια δεν προκειται να χορτασω...απλα μπορω να φαω μεχρι σκασμου!

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> koralaki εγω ξερεις τι εχω παρατηρησει με τα καυτερα φαγητα.ΠΑΝΤΑ με χορταινουν πιο ευκολα απο τα κανονικα.Αλλα εξαρταται απο το στομαχι,δεν τον προτεινω σε κανεναν.Υπαρχουν πολλοι που δεν αντεχουν ουτε το απλο πιπερι.Εγω ολο αυτο τον καιρο ακομα και στις σαλατες μου βαζο ταμπασκο.:P


το δικό μου ας πούμε ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ με τιποτα τα πολύ καυτερά.... πριν 1,5 χρόνο ήμασταν Λονδίνο με τον άντρα μου, και μας ήρθε να πάμε Ινδικό ενώ εδώ δεν έχουμε πάει ποτέ.... ε τί ήταν αυτό ρε παιδιά, και διαλέξαμε και τα φαγητά με τις λιγότερες πιπερίτσες. αχ και να ζητάμε συνέχεια νερό, μέχρι που καταλάβαμε ότι το νερό δε σου κάνει τίποτα, και μας πρότειναν ένα ποτό από γιαούρτι με γεύση μανγκο, το οποίο με το που το κατέβαζες δρούσε μιλάμε μαγικά, πυροσβεστικά!! αχ και με τη βοήθεια αυτή μπορέσαμε να ολοκληρώσουμε το γεύμα μας, μια μπουκιά φαί, μια γουλιά γιαουρτοποτό....... πολύ γέλιο!

----------


## Constance

Nαι το διαβασα αυτο και χαρηκα που μαρεσουν τα καυτερα.Αλλα και παλι δε θα το προτεινα.Ειναι ανθρωποι που υποφερουν μετα.Ο φιλος μου ας πουμε λιγο παραπανω π[ιπερι να εχει το φαι μετα ειναι με στομαχοπονο.
Καλα μεξικανικο αστο , ειπαμε ειναι κολαση!:P

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> koralaki εγω ξερεις τι εχω παρατηρησει με τα καυτερα φαγητα.ΠΑΝΤΑ με χορταινουν πιο ευκολα απο τα κανονικα.Αλλα εξαρταται απο το στομαχι,δεν τον προτεινω σε κανεναν.Υπαρχουν πολλοι που δεν αντεχουν ουτε το απλο πιπερι.Εγω ολο αυτο τον καιρο ακομα και στις σαλατες μου βαζο ταμπασκο.:P
> 
> 
> το δικό μου ας πούμε ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ με τιποτα τα πολύ καυτερά.... πριν 1,5 χρόνο ήμασταν Λονδίνο με τον άντρα μου, και μας ήρθε να πάμε Ινδικό ενώ εδώ δεν έχουμε πάει ποτέ.... ε τί ήταν αυτό ρε παιδιά, και διαλέξαμε και τα φαγητά με τις λιγότερες πιπερίτσες. αχ και να ζητάμε συνέχεια νερό, μέχρι που καταλάβαμε ότι το νερό δε σου κάνει τίποτα, και μας πρότειναν ένα ποτό από γιαούρτι με γεύση μανγκο, το οποίο με το που το κατέβαζες δρούσε μιλάμε μαγικά, πυροσβεστικά!! αχ και με τη βοήθεια αυτή μπορέσαμε να ολοκληρώσουμε το γεύμα μας, μια μπουκιά φαί, μια γουλιά γιαουρτοποτό....... πολύ γέλιο!


To νερο οντως δεν κανει τιποτα.Ακριβως, εχει ειδικα ποτα, αλλα και σος απο γιαουρτι επισης θαυματουργη.Αλλα ειναι να εχεις και λιγο ο μαζοχισμο.Κι εγω καιγομαι αλλα μαρεσουνε.:P

----------


## loukoumaki

καλησπεραααα! μετα απο μια εξαντλητικη εβδομαδα i am back γεματη αγωνιστικη διαθεση (οχι οτι μ' εγκατελειψε ποτε φυσικα!)
τελειωσε και η βαφτιση και ευτυχως θερμιδικα δεν ξεφυγα καθολου
καπου ομως εχασα το λογαριασμο με το ζυγισμα και τις ζυγαριες, αφου μετα την αντικατασταση της συγχωρεμενης μου πηρε λιγες μερες να προσαρμοστω στα νεα δεδομενα
η καινουργια ζυγαρια-λιπομετρητης, η frau bosch οπως την αποκαλω "χαιδευτικα" την πρωτη φορα που ανεβηκα επανω της την παρασκευη το πρωι εδειξε 102.9
η συγχωρεμενη, την τελευταια φορα ειχε δειξει 103.2, δεν ξερω τι αποκλιση εχουν μεταξυ τους (ισως και μηδενικη)
οπως και να χει ομως συνεχιζω απτοητη τον αγωνα μου και το τικερακι πλεον διαμορφωνεται συμφωνα με τις μετρησεις της καινουργιας, η οποια, ως γνησια γερμανιδα φαινεται να μην εχει ιδιαιτερους συναισθηματισμους, διακρινω δειγματα μιας ψυχρης αντικειμενικοτητας :P ιδωμεν...
σημερα λοιπον το πρωι με πολλη χαρα μετα τη βαφτιση εδειξε -500 και μαλιστα παλι με προβλημα τουαλετας...
περιμενω εναγωνιως τη συνεχεια...
ασχετο:
νινα76 εχεις u2u

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki σουπερ σε βρισκω κι εσενα και τη νεα ζυγαρια.Κοντευει το διψηφιο!

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω γλυκεια μου κονστανς! κι εσυ μια χαρα βλεπω προχωρας απτοητη! ετσι!
νομιζω οτι και σε μενα εχει πλεον αρχισει να φαινεται με το ματι η διαφορα.
αρκετοι συγγενεις και φιλοι που ειχαν να με δουν καιρο το παρατηρησαν χτες.
ωστοσο, κατι που με εκανε να νιωσω ιδιαιτερα αβολα, ηταν η αλλαγη της φωτο προφιλ μου στο φεις
μια φιλη τη σχολιασε -οχι κακοπροαιρετα βεβαια- αλλα εγω ενιωσα πολυ αμηχανα.
μπες να δεις :P

----------


## Constance

A καλα κι εγω νιωθω αβολα.Και μου το λενε συνεχως τωρα τελευταια.

----------


## bicman

γεια σας παιδιά καινούργιος στην παρέα που καλό το site 
και με βοηθάει να πετύχω τον στόχο μου που είναι τα 80 κιλά .
Vivir en libertad.....


href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wi1ZxOL/"> <a
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/wi1ZxOL/weight.png"> < / a >

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Γειά σου!Αν επιτρέπεται πόσο βάρος έχεις να χάσεις?

----------


## bicman

[quote]_Originally posted by bicman_
γεια σας παιδιά καινούργιος στην παρέα που καλό το site 
και με βοηθάει να πετύχω τον στόχο μου που είναι τα 80 κιλά .
Vivir en libertad.....

href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/w48R3S9/"> <a
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/w48R3S9/blk-weight.png"> < / a >

----------


## bicman

8 κιλά και συνεχίζω

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Ωραία!Με το καλό να τα ξεφορτωθείς!

----------


## bicman

ευχαριστώ πολύ και για σένα τα καλύτερα

----------


## bicman

href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/w48R3S9/"> <a
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/w48R3S9/blk-weight.png"> < / a >

----------


## bicman

href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/w48R3S9/"> <a
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/w48R3S9/blk-weight.png"> < / a >

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by bicman_
> ευχαριστώ πολύ και για σένα τα καλύτερα


Από το στόμα σου και στου Θεού τ'αυτί γιατί δεν αντέχω άλλο!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα σε ολους!Σημερα -300!Αντε να φευγει το 2αρακι να μη το βλεπω λεμε!:P

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Costance!!! Εσυ εχεις ξεκολλησει για τα καλα, φτου, φτου μην σε ματιασω!!
Αντε και στα δικα μου...

----------


## Constance

Kαι στα δικα σου brazil μου.Τα τελευταια κιλα ειναι παντα τα πιο δυσκολα.Αλλα επιμενουμε!

----------


## koralaki

84.4 μετα απο τα χθεσινα γλυκα...
να σκασω ειμαι, κυριολεκτικα κ μεταφορικα!
!φτου κι απτην αρχη λοιπον.

----------


## koralaki

τα γλυκα που εφαγα ηταν ελαφρυα,
αλλα τοσο παχυντικα!
τουλαχιστο εσυ χορτασες?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ασε καθε φορα που τρωω ο,τι ναναια υτο σκεφτομαι...
οτι αδυνατισα, σκεψου να μην ειχα φαει...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα 58.4 αν κ κανονικα ισως να μουν λιγότερο αλλα ηπια κατα τις 3 το βράδυ ενα λίτρο νερο και φούσκωσα.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Nαι το διαβασα αυτο και χαρηκα που μαρεσουν τα καυτερα.Αλλα και παλι δε θα το προτεινα.Ειναι ανθρωποι που υποφερουν μετα.Ο φιλος μου ας πουμε λιγο παραπανω π[ιπερι να εχει το φαι μετα ειναι με στομαχοπονο.
> Καλα μεξικανικο αστο , ειπαμε ειναι κολαση!:P


ώρες ώρες οι άνδρες είναι ΤΟΟΟσο ευαίσθητοι.κ ο δικός μου τα ίδια.εγλω πάλι άμα με πας σε μεξικάνικο το πιο καυτερό πάντα πέρνω.

----------


## bouliana

κιλά 66,5 άλλαξα κ το τικεράκι μου νομίζω οτι αφού έπεσα κάτω από το 67 για αρκετό διάστημα ,και με δείχνει πάλι τόσο μετά τις κρεπάλες του σκ θα το θεωρήσω μόνιμο.άντε κ για 66.

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Kαι στα δικα σου brazil μου.Τα τελευταια κιλα ειναι παντα τα πιο δυσκολα.Αλλα επιμενουμε!


Εμενα και τα πρωτα δυσκολα μου φαινονται... Προχωραω με ρυθμους χελωνας...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Στο μεταξύ, να σας πω και το φόβο μου σε σχέση με το φόρουμ;
> Φοβάμαι να σας λέω και ανοιχτά τα σκαμπαναβεσματά μου καθώς μια άλλη κοπελιά, κοντά στα Χριστούγεννα, που ισχυριζόταν ότι δεν έχανε και προσπαθούσε και λοιπά,έγινε ένας χοντρός χαμός και την απέκλεισαν από το φόρουμ..
> ε, μην ξεσπιτωθώ κιόλας στην ηλικία μου και στα κιλά μου!


κοριτσια καλημερα αυτη την εβδομαδα συγκεκριμενα απο την Παρασκευη το μαλακισα το θεμα και πήρα 2 κιλα, δυστυχως αλλα απο αυριο θα μπω παλι στον ρυθμό μου

όσο γι'αυτο που εγραψες tidekpe μου αυτη η κοπελια επειδη καταλαβα ποια λες στο ενα θεμα ισχυριζοταν πως ετρωγε και εκανε συνεχως παρασπονδιες και στο αλλο οτι δεν χανει ενω τα κανει ολα τυπικα, συν οτι αρχισε να προσβαλει ασχημα ατομα τα οποια εχουν κανει χειρουργεια γι'αυτο και εγινε αποκλεισμος
σκαμπανεβασματα κανουμε ολες κι εγω εκανα τις βλακειες μου αυτες τις 4 ημερες και αλλες κοπελες, δε ειναι αυτοι λογοι για να γινει αποκλεισμος οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να φοβασαι  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Γυρισα!
Λοιπον σημερα η ζυγαρια στο ξενοδοχειο ελεγε 57.2 αλλα τωρα στην Αθηνα λεει 56.8. Χμμμ!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Εγώ σήμερα είμαι μόλις -100...Δεν μας τα λένε καλά τα χαπάκια!Εντωμεταξύ από το πρωί είμαι στο πόδι με τα της μετακόμισης και λέω δε μπορεί,300-400 γραμμάρια θα τα έχανα...Αμ δε!

----------


## penelope1985

Αυριο θα δειξει η αλλαγη!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Αυριο θα δειξει η αλλαγη!


Μακάρι!Αλλά να είναι πάνω από -100!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Γυρισα!
> Λοιπον σημερα η ζυγαρια στο ξενοδοχειο ελεγε 57.2 αλλα τωρα στην Αθηνα λεει 56.8. Χμμμ!


Tη δικη σου θα υπολογισεις γιατι με αυτη εκανες μετρηση τοσο καιρο. :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι και επειδη με συμφερει!

----------


## Constance

:P Κι εμενα με συμφερει.Αρνουμαι να δεχτω οτι με λιγες μερες παρασπονδιας θα παρω κιλα.ΑΡΝΟΥΜΑΙ ΛΕΩΩΩΩ!:P

----------


## tidekpe

Μωρέ κι εγώ το αρνούμαι...αλλά άλλαι αι βουλαί του ζυγού!

----------


## bicman

γεια σας

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> Μωρέ κι εγώ το αρνούμαι...αλλά άλλαι αι βουλαί του ζυγού!


Κι εγώ την ίδια άρνηση προβάλω καιρό τώρα, αλλά στάσιμος ο ζυγός!!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by bicman_
> γεια σας


καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Σας γραφω απο το pc και οχι το λαπτοπ γιατι μαλον το λαπτοπ παρεδωσε πνευμα... Μου'χουν σπασει τα νευρα πρωινιατικα... 
Κατα τ'αλλα -1 κιλο μιας και ζυγιστηκα στη δικη μ ζυγαρια! 
56.3

----------


## koralaki

ολε ελεν!

84.4 κ αρχιζω λαλα κουκ

----------


## brazil

-500γρ, 78,1 δηλαδη οσο ημουν και την προηγουμενη Δευτερα! Δεν εχω κανει και τιποτα σπουδαιο απο προοδο...

----------


## karamela_ed

127,7 σήμερα το τικερακι δεν το αλλαζω μεχρι να ξαναφτασω εκει που ημουν  :Wink: 
Σήμερα ξαναμπαινω δυναμικα στο παιχνίδι μετα τις 4 ημερες χαλαρωσης

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Οι απωλειες μας συνεχιζουν.Μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν.Σημερα με εδειξε -500.Λογικο το βρισκω μετα την κουραση των 2 τελευταιων ημερων.Ειδα επιτελους 1. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

Constance!!!!αντε να δεις και 6 μπροστα!
Πηνελόπη μου μπραβο εγω οταν παω διακοπες σιγουρα θα παρω αλλα δε πειραζει!ενω εσυ τα πηγες τοσο καλα!

μπραβο κ σε ολους οσους εχασαν!!

σημερα με εδειξε 58.2 αλλα νοιωθω απιστευτο φουσκωμα γιατι χτες κατα τη 1 μ επιασε κατι κ πεινασα κ εφαγα 2 ροδάκινα κ ηπια πολύ νερο.ελπίζω αυριο να μαι λιγότερο!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Εγώ αντί να χάσω,πήρα...Από 91,6 η ζυγαριά σήμερα με δείχνει 91,9...Θα την σπάσω!Χθες πάλι νηστεία έκανα 11-8...και τα χάπια τα παίρνω....και η περίοδος τελειώνει...Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί σκ@%ά συμβαίνει...Μάλλον δεν είμαι για νηστείες!Θα αρχίσω πάλι με το παλιό σύστημα!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> Constance!!!!αντε να δεις και 6 μπροστα!
> Πηνελόπη μου μπραβο εγω οταν παω διακοπες σιγουρα θα παρω αλλα δε πειραζει!ενω εσυ τα πηγες τοσο καλα!
> 
> μπραβο κ σε ολους οσους εχασαν!!
> 
> σημερα με εδειξε 58.2 αλλα νοιωθω απιστευτο φουσκωμα γιατι χτες κατα τη 1 μ επιασε κατι κ πεινασα κ εφαγα 2 ροδάκινα κ ηπια πολύ νερο.ελπίζω αυριο να μαι λιγότερο!


Ευχαριστω. :Smile: 
Αν εφαγες τοσο αργα ειναι σιγουρα φαινομενικο το 58,2.Οτι και να φας τις βραδυνες ωρες δεν καιγεται τοσο ευκολα.Μην ανησυχεις αυριο θα εισαι λιγοτερα.Κοντευουμε. :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by xazomanoulaaa_
> Εγώ αντί να χάσω,πήρα...Από 91,6 η ζυγαριά σήμερα με δείχνει 91,9...Θα την σπάσω!Χθες πάλι νηστεία έκανα 11-8...και τα χάπια τα παίρνω....και η περίοδος τελειώνει...Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί σκ@%ά συμβαίνει...Μάλλον δεν είμαι για νηστείες!Θα αρχίσω πάλι με το παλιό σύστημα!


xazomanoulaaa επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις αρκετες αποριες ,μηπως να σκεφτοσουν τη λυση να πας σε διατροφολογο να σε βοηθησει.Μπορει πχ να φταινε οι ποσοτητες που τρως. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ναι ναι!πραγματικα ανησυχω ωρες ωρες!λες να χς προλαβει μεχρι τις 23 ιουλίου?

----------


## Constance

Oραματιζομαι (:P) οτι στις 23 Ιουλιου θα εισαι 54 και κατι ψιλα.χιχι! :Smile:  Kαι θα χασεις και το τελευταιο κιλο μεσα στη διακοπες και θα ερθεις μαυρισμενη και σουπερ. :Big Grin:

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xazomanoulaaa_
> Εγώ αντί να χάσω,πήρα...Από 91,6 η ζυγαριά σήμερα με δείχνει 91,9...Θα την σπάσω!Χθες πάλι νηστεία έκανα 11-8...και τα χάπια τα παίρνω....και η περίοδος τελειώνει...Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί σκ@%ά συμβαίνει...Μάλλον δεν είμαι για νηστείες!Θα αρχίσω πάλι με το παλιό σύστημα!
> 
> 
> xazomanoulaaa επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις αρκετες αποριες ,μηπως να σκεφτοσουν τη λυση να πας σε διατροφολογο να σε βοηθησει.Μπορει πχ να φταινε οι ποσοτητες που τρως.


Το θέμα μ'εμένα είναι ότι ξέρω τί πρέπει να τρώω!Πήγαινα 1 χρόνο σε διαιτολόγο...αλλά δεν μπορώ να φάω τόσα πολλά γεύματα όσα μου έδινε στο πρόγραμμα...Οι ποσότητες που τρώω είναι οι μισές απ'ότι θα έπρεπε να τρώω για να χάνω...Δεν παίρνω πάνω από 1100-1200 θερμίδες την ημέρα.Το αντίθετο μάλιστα.Υπάρχουν μέρες που δεν παίρνω ούτε 900 θερμίδες.

----------


## granita_ed

καλα να χασω στις διακοπες με τπτ δε γινεται!απλα θα προσπαθησω να παρω το πολυ 2 κιλα!θα παρω ζυγαρια μαζι μου!κοιτα κ στα 55 ειμαι οκ απλα ηθελα 53-54 για να χω περιθωριο.

----------


## Constance

E μπορει αυτο να σε κολλαει.Υπαρχουν ατομα που αν δεν περνουν τουλαχιστον 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα μενουν στασιμοι λογω αμυνας του οργανισμου.

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Από σήμερα ξεκινάω πρόγραμμα με 1200-1300 θερμίδες.Αντε να δούμε!

----------


## penelope1985

ρε γρανιτα οσο ημουν διακοπες ερεψες

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xazomanoulaaa_
> Εγώ αντί να χάσω,πήρα...Από 91,6 η ζυγαριά σήμερα με δείχνει 91,9...Θα την σπάσω!Χθες πάλι νηστεία έκανα 11-8...και τα χάπια τα παίρνω....και η περίοδος τελειώνει...Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί σκ@%ά συμβαίνει...Μάλλον δεν είμαι για νηστείες!Θα αρχίσω πάλι με το παλιό σύστημα!
> 
> 
> xazomanoulaaa επειδη βλεπω οτι εχεις αρκετες αποριες ,μηπως να σκεφτοσουν τη λυση να πας σε διατροφολογο να σε βοηθησει.Μπορει πχ να φταινε οι ποσοτητες που τρως.


να αρχισεις να τρως, νηστειες κανουμε εχοντας φαει πριν κ οχι 900-1000 θερμιδες που λες!
η ζυγαρια δε φταιει σε τιποτε επειδη εσυ υποσιτιζεσαι...
μουλαρωνει αυτη κ δε πεφτει.
που να πεσει? σου λεει το σωμα κατοχη εχουμε, ας αποθηκευουμε ναχουμε να τρωμε!




> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ρε γρανιτα οσο ημουν διακοπες ερεψες


χαχαχαχαχ καλο!
καλωσηρθες πηνελοπη!
γρανιτα πες αλευρι!
βρηκα τις γρανιτες με 40 θερμιδες που ελεγες!
ειναι κ διαφορα χρωματα,
ξενικες,
καλε ςφαινονται!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη μακαρι αλλα απ οτι ειδα εχω χασει ελαχιστα!βεβαια το παρακανα με τις βλακειες αλλα παλι καθυστερησα την προσπαθεια μου κ με πιανει αγχος οταν τα σκεφτομαι!

----------


## penelope1985

δεν θεςλω ηττοπαθειες...

----------


## granita_ed

καλα..θα προσπαθησω!μεχρι να δω εστω 56 θα σκάσω!!

----------


## koralaki

γρανιτα η πρασινη γρανιτα ηταν χαλια, ετσι ειναι κ οι αλλες?
πιφ καλυτερα 70 θερμιδες πιεσε γλυψε παρα ξυλακι 40 θερμιδες χαλι μαυρο...
μηπως δεν λεμε τις ιδιες?
οσο για τα κιλα θα τα πας περιφημα, φαε κ μια πρασινη γρανιτα  :Big Grin:  θα σου κοψει την ορεξη!

----------


## granita_ed

οχι εμενα δεν ειχαν τετοια χρωματα.ηταν φραουλα-λεμονι (ροζ-κιτρινο)

----------


## penelope1985

lol

----------


## granita_ed

κ ηταν σε ξυλάκι.αλλα δε θυμαμαι καθολου μαρκα για να σου πω

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by granita_
> κ ηταν σε ξυλάκι.αλλα δε θυμαμαι καθολου μαρκα για να σου πω


εμενα μαλλον ιταλικα ηταν, πεταξα το κουτι,
παντως δεν ξαναπαιρνω, σαν νερο παγωμενο με αρωμα ηταν.
θα δοκιμασω αυριο κ καμια απτις αλλες (εχει διαφορα χρωματα τρομαρα τους)
βεβαια εχω κ εκεινη που τη πιεζεις κ βγαινει κ ειναι ΘΕΙΚΗ δυστηχως

θα συνεχισω να αναζητω αυτη που παιρνεις...

----------


## granita_ed

αυτη που λεω εγω εχει νομιζω 36 θερμιδες ειναι ροζ-κιτρινη φραουλα λεμονι και κανονικη οχι μικρή αλλα σε ξυλάκι.κ ειναι πολύ νόστιμη.βεβαια μπροστα στο γλυκο που εχει 300 θερμιδες ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ καλυτερα να φας μια γρανίτα εστω κ με 100 θερμίδες.

----------


## penelope1985

ρε σολερο σοτς! τα καλυτερα!

----------


## granita_ed

ποσες εχουν αυτα?οντως ειναι φοβερα αλλα οταν τα έτρωγα δεν με ενοιαζαν οι θερμιδες και τωρα δε ξερω!

----------


## koralaki

τι ειναι το σολερο σοτς? εχει λιπαρα? κατι σε στυλ γρανιτοειδες ψαχνω μονο ζαχαρη...

----------


## Constance

Ολα τα solero ειναι φοβερα!Και τα shots, και τα ξυλακια.Τα ξυλακια εχουν γυρω στις 100 θερμιδες.Υποθετω τα shots εχουν λιγοτερες.

----------


## granita_ed

α ναι?θα παρω να δω!νομιζω ο περιπτεραντζης (δικια μου λεξη) διπλα στο σπιτι μου δεν εχει ομως..κριμα!

----------


## Constance

ψυγειο της algida ψαξε και θα εχει σιγουρα.Εγω προτιμω ξυλακι solero, απο παγωτο 0% με επικαλυψη σοκολατας.Σα γευση μου αρεσει περισσοτερο.Βεβαια γουστα ειναι αυτα.

----------


## bouliana

το αδυνάτισμα μοιάζει πολύ με το γάμο: 
για να είναι επιτυχημένο, πρέπει να διατηρείς τη μακροχρόνια σχέση μαζί του με αγάπη,
υγιεινές επιλογές, χωρίς απιστίες 
ενώ πρέπει να θυμάσαι διαρκώς γιατί το παντρεύτηκες "

koralaki αυτό που γράφεις κ για το γάμο κ για την δίαιτα αλλά πέρα για πέρα αλήθεια.

----------


## koralaki

καπου το ειδα κ με εντυπωσιασε πολυ,
γνωμη καποιου ειναι, σοφος!
εχει κ συνεχεια η αποψη του αλλα προτιμησα να κρατησω την ουσια  :Big Grin:

----------


## bouliana

εγώ πάλι τοχω κατακερατώσει (το αδυνάτισμα)

----------


## koralaki

χαχαχαχχα ωραια το εθεσες...
τοτε οφειλω κ γω να ομολογησω οτι...
επι 4 μηνες παω με αλλες! (με αλλες τροφες εκτος απο αυτες που θα επρεπε!) χαχαχαχα

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...εγω μονο ξενοκοιταω λιγακι!!!!!!

----------


## koralaki

εσυ...τυχερος οποιος σε παρει!
χαχαχα με φτιαξατε παλι κ ξεχασα το γλυκο που αναζητουσα...εφυγα για την αλλη δουλεια πιφ

----------


## granita_ed

καλη δουλεια!εγω οπου να ναι σχολάω....!!!!!!!!

----------


## mtsek85

ζυγιστικα πριν και ειδα παλι 77,6........

βλεπουμε ποσο θα ειμαι οταν αρχισω να τρωω ξανα...

φιλακια!

----------


## penelope1985

56.1 σημερα. -200 δλδ.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ολε ελεν!
> 
> 84.4 κ αρχιζω λαλα κουκ


83.8
-600γρ.
περιμενα περισσοτερο, ομως ακομη φουσκωμενη ειμαι, πρησμενη κτλ.

----------


## brazil

Σήμερα -300γρ, 77,8, επιτελους ξεκολλησα...

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα -100γρ αντε να δω αυτο το 5777777777!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nera

Koralaki η ατάκα σου κάτω από το στίκερ είναι όλα τα λεφτά!

----------


## karamela_ed

-1100 σήμερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> -1100 σήμερα


Τέλεια!ʼντε να καμαρώνω εσάς,γιατί εμένα θα αργήσω να με καμαρώσω!

----------


## penelope1985

Karamela σουπερ!

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο καραμελιτσα!!!
χαζομανουλα μην απογοητευεσαι!!με υπομονη ολα γινονται!

----------


## bubble84

Κοριτσάρες τι κάνετε;;;;;;;;;;; βλέπω πολλές απώλειες................... μπράβο μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!
πήρατε όλες τη κατηφόρα και πως θα σας φτάσω;;;;;;;

εγώ μετα απο πολύ καιρό στασιμότητας, 
επιτέλους έχασα 1 κιλό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 63 σήμερα λοιπόν!

αλλα δεν αλλάζω το τικερ μου γιατι φοβάμαι μη τα κάνω μούσκεμα το
σαβ/κο.....γιατι κάθε σαβ/κο τα κάνω! που θα πάει αυτό;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## bubble84

αααααααααα και απο βδομάδα ξεκινάω power plate........ και έχω καταενθουσιαστεί!!!!!
δεν μπορώ να περιμένω μόνο απο τη δίαιτα..........βαρέθηκα...........

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> Κοριτσάρες τι κάνετε;;;;;;;;;;; βλέπω πολλές απώλειες................... μπράβο μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!
> πήρατε όλες τη κατηφόρα και πως θα σας φτάσω;;;;;;;
> 
> εγώ μετα απο πολύ καιρό στασιμότητας, 
> επιτέλους έχασα 1 κιλό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 63 σήμερα λοιπόν!
> 
> αλλα δεν αλλάζω το τικερ μου γιατι φοβάμαι μη τα κάνω μούσκεμα το
> σαβ/κο.....γιατι κάθε σαβ/κο τα κάνω! που θα πάει αυτό;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


κ εγω το ιδιο κανω τα σ/κ επειδη στη δουλεια εχω προγραμμα ενω στα ρεπο οχι...ποτε δε θα καταφερω να αλλαξει αυτο!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> αααααααααα και απο βδομάδα ξεκινάω power plate........ και έχω καταενθουσιαστεί!!!!!
> δεν μπορώ να περιμένω μόνο απο τη δίαιτα..........βαρέθηκα...........



Εχω ακουσει οτι το powerplate εχει φοβερα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## bubble84

δηλαδή μια ζωή το ίδιο θα μας συμβαίνει...... διατροφή τις καθημερινές 
και φαί τα σαβ/κα;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; 
είναι τραγικό αυτο που μου συμβαίνει!!!! δεν αναγνωρίζω τον εαυτό μου!!!!
φοβάμαι πως μόλις φτάσω στα κιλά που θέλω θα αρχίσω να τρώω πάλι 
καθημερινά όπως τα σαβ/κα και θα τα ξαναβάλω!!!!!!! ειλικρινά θαυμάζω τους ανθρώπους
που έχουν μέτρο!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη εχω κανει εγω power plate κ ειχα οντως πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.αλλα δεν ειναι για να χασεις κιλα,καμια σχεση ειναι για σφιξιμο,χτισιμο μυων κ γραμμωση.

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα δλδ αυτο που θελω τωρα? Ποσο παει το μαλλι?

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bubble84_
> αααααααααα και απο βδομάδα ξεκινάω power plate........ και έχω καταενθουσιαστεί!!!!!
> δεν μπορώ να περιμένω μόνο απο τη δίαιτα..........βαρέθηκα...........
> 
> ...


έχω ξανακάνει πριν χρόνια και όντως είχε αλλάξει το σώμα μου.
το σταμάτησα τότε βέβαια γιατι τα λεφτά ήταν πολλά, αλλα τώρα βρήκα σε γυμναστήριο, ένα πολύ φθηνό πρόγραμμα
στο αυθεντικό πάντα power plate, και λέω να ξεκινήσω πάλι!

----------


## granita_ed

μου εχουν μεινει και 7 συνεδρίες για να παω αλλα λεω να τις κρατησω μεχρι να αδυνατισω οσο θελω.θυμαμαι οτι ειχα πληρωσει ενα πακετο και ηταν πριν 3 χρονια!ηταν ακριβουτσικα λιγο τοτε αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο.σκεψου οτι πριν κανα διμηνο με πηραν απ το γυμναστηριο να μου πουν οτι εχω ακομα τις συνεδριες,απορω που με βρηκανε!

----------


## bubble84

> _Originally posted by granita_
> πηνελοπη εχω κανει εγω power plate κ ειχα οντως πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.αλλα δεν ειναι για να χασεις κιλα,καμια σχεση ειναι για σφιξιμο,χτισιμο μυων κ γραμμωση.


καλά ναι, δεν είναι για χάσιμο κιλών, αλλά απο τους πόντους 
που χάνεις είναι σαν να χάσες πολλά κιλά!

το πρόγγραμμα που βρήκα είναι 12 μαθήματα 120 ευρώ!
και να φανταστείτε τότε που έκανα ήταν 600 ευρώ τα 24 
μαθήματα!!!!! πιάσιμο κ@λ@@ κοινώς!

----------


## penelope1985

α πολυ καλο το βρισκω!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι κ εμενα ηταν πολλά λεφτα τοτε αλλα τοτε δεν υπηρχε παντου για αυτο.

ασχετο,Πηνελοπη τι ποσοστο λίπους εχεις?αναρωτιεμαι ποιο ειναι το σωστο ποσοστο για μενα.

----------


## ria_ed

σήμερα 77.600  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα -500γρ σημερα 77,3, ενα χρονο ειχα να δω αυτα τα κιλα. Κατω απο αυτα εχω πανω απο 4 χρονια να παω. Ελπιζω να μην κολλησω...

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ

55.9 ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΛΕΜΕ!

----------


## tidekpe

Καλημέρα και από μένα...΄χημική και ξεχημική ξεκόλλησα λίγο -1400....βέβαια, το πρόβλημά μου το ξέρετε πλέον...μπορεί αύριο να δείξει +800, μεθαύριο -200, παραμεθαύριο +100, παραπαμεθαύριο -300 κ.λ.π., κ.λ.π....οπότε, αναμονή και πείνα!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα ειναι καλή μέρα!-400 δλδ ειμαι 57.7!!!!!!!!!ολε ολε ολε!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Αντε granita φτασαμε!

----------


## chrys

granita!!! wow!!! μπραβο βρε κοριτσι!!!! χανεις εσυ!! εγω??? χαχαχχα, κανω βλακειες...

χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω τικερακια να κατεβαινουν... θελω κι εγωωωω!!!!
καλα λεει η penelope!! τον εφαγες το γαιδαρο!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!! Το αξιζεις!!

Πες μου εν ολιγοις, να μη σε κουραζω, πως τα καταφερες... μου δινει θαρρος, οταν ακουω αλλα παραδειγματα..

----------


## granita_ed

στην αρχη πηρα λιποτοξ αλλα τα σταματησα νομιζω μετα τις 3 βδομαδεσ και συνεχιζω κανονικα με διατροφη!δεν κανω κατι ιδιαιτερο!ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!

----------


## sanelaki

ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ που ειχα γραψει οτι εχασα ειμαι + 800 πανω... δεν εχω ξαναδει ουτε το 66,6 μου πανω απο βδομαδα.. σνιφ σνιφ.. και δεν τα καταφερνω να κατεβει τοσες μερες. ολο κατι κανω και χαλαω ολη τη μερα..67,4 λοιπον....

----------


## rouli

Κοριτσια S.O.S!!!!

εδω και τρεις μερες(ή 4) εχω κολλησει στα 66 κιλα!! γραμμαριο παρακατω ή παραπανω!!!!

σε 18 ημερες φευγω για διακοπες και δεν προλαβαινω να χασω τα 6 κιλακια που θελωωωωω!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Εγώ πλέον καταργώ το καθημερινό ζύγισμα!Θα ζυγίζομαι το λιγότερο κάθε 3 μέρες.Έτσι πιστεύω να έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και να ξεαγχωθώ!

----------


## Veronica_ed

Και ναι... 65! Ξενέρωμα... πίστευα θα είχε πεσει περισσότερο η κοιλιά...
Συνεχίζω μέχρι την άδειά μου, ό,τι χάσω τις επόμενες δύο βδομάδες κ μετά στις διακοπές προσπάθεια για συντήρηση!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
+ 500 εννοειται απο χθες
56.4

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρουλα!

----------


## koralaki

-800 γρ. παροτι χθες εφαγα το συμπαν ολο.
σημερα ραψιμο ωστε να μη παρω.
Νιωθω πολυ αναλαφρη παροτι εφαγα πολυ,
κουραζομαι πολυ πλεον με τη ζεστη 
κ νιωθω τον οργανισμο μου σε εγρηγορση, ισως γιαυτο.

σταματησα καθε καταγραφη,
δεν εχω διαθεση νασχολουμαι πια με το τι τρωω,

γενικα απο διαθεση χαλια 
οποτε απλα θα εστιασω σε καποιον αλλο τομεα 
κ νομιζω με σωστη διατροφη τις περισσοτερες μερες της εβδομαδος 
θα φυγουν τα κιλα απο μονα τους.
Πανω απολα υγεια παιδια  :Frown: 

Αυριο εχω διαιτολογο, 
θα πηγαινω για να εχω τον οργανισμο μου υπο "επιτηρηση" κ συμβουλες 
αλλα δεν με κοβω να κανω διαιτολογιο αφου
λειπει κ η μανουλα μου κ ταπερακια τελος.
εγω δεν προλαβαινω να μαγειρευω ουτε γιαστειο πια.
κατι ψητα μονο...

θα γραφω εδω σχεδον καθημερινα,
κ στο ημερολογιο βαρους μου,
ελπιζω να δω 75+ συντομα κ να μπω στη συντηρηση.
αμα συνηθισω σαυτα τα κιλα θα παω για 70.

----------


## karamela_ed

-400
αλλά ηη ψυχολογια μου ειναι σκατα  :Frown:

----------


## granita_ed

karamela γιατι ετσι?
εγω σημερα ειμαι ακριβως 58!παει το 57 ...σνιφ σνιφ αλλα φταιει που εφαγα αργα ενα σουβλάκι.!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Σήμερα -900! 90,7 δηλαδή!Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα!Περίεργο γιατί χθες το βράδυ έφαγα 2 ολόκληρες σοκοφρέτες!!!Αν ξανακολλήσω θα το ξανακάνω!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-100 σημερα 
56.3

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

Καλημέρα!-400 σήμερα!!! 90,3
Κορίτσια κάντε sex κάθε βράδυ!Ειδικά όταν παρασπονδείτε!

----------


## mariannavlachou

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ. 

ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΗΔΗ : ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΚΥΜΑΝΣΗ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 3-4%. 
ΓΙ' ΑΥΤΟ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΩΡΑ, ΚΑΤΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ, ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ 3-4 ΩΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ ΤΡΟΦΗΣ. ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ "ΑΔΕΙΟΙ" ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ.
ΟΙ ΑΠΛΕΣ ΖΥΓΑΡΙΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΣΦΑΛΜΑ ΣΤΗ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΗ. ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΑΣΦΑΛΗ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ, ΟΣΟΙ ΖΥΓΙΖΕΣΤΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΤΕ ΟΧΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΕΝA TREND ΣΤΟ EXCEL

www.mariannavlachou.gr

----------


## mtsek85

καλημερες καλημερες!!!

σημερα ειμαι 77 νταν....!
δε μπορω να πω πως με τν αφαγια των αμυγδαλων εχασα (αν και πριν το χειρουργιο ημουν στα 80 σχεδον αλλα οκ δε ξερω αν ηταν κιλα που πηρα παλι ή αν απλα ηταν υγρα που εφυγαν τωρα...)

----------


## BettyG

Αει στο καλό επιτέλους! 67 σήμερα!!!! Ανάσταση !

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Betty

----------


## BettyG

Ναι βρε Πηνελόπη μου, θυμάσαι πόσο καιρό παιδεύομαι? επιτέλους!
Κι εσύ κοντεύεις , μπράβο σου !

----------


## penelope1985

Eλα Μπετυ ενα κιλο μας εμεινε...

----------


## mtsek85

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Αει στο καλό επιτέλους! 67 σήμερα!!!! Ανάσταση !



ΑΧ ΤΟ 67!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πως το περιμενω...! μπραβο Μπετυ!!!

----------


## BettyG

Κοντεύουμε κορίτσια μου ας έχουμε υπομονή  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

αρε μπετυ με εφτασες!!! ειμαι ακομα 67 +- 200 γραμμαρια..αντε και απο τηξν τριτη που τελειωνει η εξεταστικη μου βαζω μπρος για 5 κιλα!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα

σημερα ειμαι 57.9!!!!ελπιζω να μη δω ΠΟΤΕ ξανα 58!!!

----------


## nina76

μπράβο σε όλες σας κορίτσια!

----------


## koralaki

μπραβο σε ολες κοριτσια!
σημερα 84.5 μετα τα βουλιμικα στη ζυγαρια του διαιτολογου,
κ ξαναρχιζω αυριο βεβαια...

----------


## nina76

άσε κοραλάκι

κι εγώ χτες ενώ είχα φάει το προβλεπόμενο βραδυνό μου, μετά βγήκα κι ήπια και 1,5 μπύρα, και γυρίζοντας σπίτι 2+ πεινούσα και έφαγα 1 τοστ και κάτι φυστίκια, μες στα μεσάνυχτα. το σκέφτομαι και συγχίζομαι. και προφανώς δε ζυγίστηκα σήμερα για να μη δω πόσο ανέβηκα και συγχιστώ. 

περιμένω και να αδιαθετήσω οπότε κανονικά δεν πρέπει ρε γμτ να ζυγίζομαι τις επόμενες μέρες, για να μην απογοητεύομαι

----------


## koralaki

tyxerh eisai nina moy 
εμεναμονο 2 πακετα πατατακια 1 σοκολατα κ 2 χαλβαδοπιτες λογικα εχουν πιασει το 2000 θερμιδων.
κ αυτα ηταν μονο τα εξτρα...

----------


## nina76

ναι αλλά εσύ έχεις χάσει 20 κιλά, εγώ είμαι στην αρχή της προσπάθειας. 
Τέλος πάντων, βασικά έχω αγχωθεί λίγο γιατί έχουμε τη βάφτιση του μπέμπη μας τέλος του μήνα, αλλά δεν πρέπει να το δω και καλά να χάσω γρήγορα μέχρι τότε, γιατί δε γίνεται. Πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση ότι θα είμαι όπως είμαι στη βάφτιση, και να μη θέτω χρονικούς περιορισμούς. Σιγά σιγά γμτ να χάνω, να μην αγχώνομαι...

----------


## koralaki

με τοσο χαλια διατροφη τοσο καιρο νιωθω κ γω στην αρχη της προσπαθειας νινα μου κ ξεχνω τα 20 κιλα διαρκως...
πρεπει να παρουμε αποφαση οτι οσα κιλα κι αν ειμαστε πρεπει να νιωθουμε καλα,
ουτε στα 100 ενιωθα καλα ουτε στα 80 παλια.
πιο κατω δε θυμαμαι πως ειμαι καν.
οποτε τι νοημα εχει να αποζητω εναν εαυτο που δε θυμαμαι κ να μην ειμαι ευτυχισμενη ως τοτε?
αν μας αγαπησουμε στα κιλα που ειμαστε τοτε θαδυνατισουμε

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολες! 
-100 και σημερα. 56.2
Αντε να ξαναδω 55. Δεν παιζει αν δεν αδιαθετησω πρωτα.

----------


## koralaki

85.5 meta tis xuesines krepales!
αρχιζω την διαιτα του διαιτολογου αλλιως με κοβω 90 κιλα!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!! -300γρ, 77 ακριβως!!! Πολυ χαρουμενη ειμαι!!

----------


## koralaki

μπραβο βραζιλιανακι μπραβο!
τον σεπτεμβρη θα σε φτασω :P
ξεμεινα λιγο πισω αλλα δε με χανεις  :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Το ξερω οτι θα με φτασεις κοραλακι!! Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, πιστεψε το κι εσυ! Καλη αρχη παλι και μην πτοεισαι!!!

----------


## koralaki

φιου 83.1 μετα την τουαλεττα...
εμ εφαγα κ 6 κομματια πιτσα, 2 παγωτα, (αυτα μονο το βραδυ)
παλι καλα!
βραζιλιανακι μουπε ο διαιτολογος τον αυγουστο αν κρατησω σωστη διατροφη
θα εχουν φυγει πολλα κιλα...
αλλα εγω εχω στοχο τελη σεπτεμβρη που ειναι κ τα γενεθλια μου!
δεν θελω να περιμενω πολλα ωστε ναμαι φχαριστημενη!
αποφασισαμε παντως να χασω τα κιλα να τελειωνω, 
μου ειπε κιολα οτι ειναι πολυ καλο που εκανα διαλειμμα τοσους μηνες. (για το σωμα)
για τα νευρα μου καθολου καλο!

----------


## granita_ed

Καλημέρα!σημερα δεν ζυγίστηκα γιατι δε πρόλαβα,ασε που ηθελα να το αποφύγω γιατι χτες βγηκαμε επίσημα κ εφαγα ρυζότο με γαρίδες και μετά παγωτό μάνγκο με τρούφα απο πάνω!

----------


## nera

106 σήμερα,
χθες 106,5

Αν και η δική μου δε συμφωνεί ποτέ με της διαιτολόγου,είναι ένα μέτρο σύγκρισης.
Θα αρχίσω να ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά,να ξέρω που βαδίζω.Όση απόκλιση κι αν έχει, αν χάσω ή βάλω, θα το δείξει

----------


## koralaki

εγω ζυγιζομαι πλεον σε ζυγαρια ακριβειας, ντυμενη φαγωμενη (πρωινο γευμα)
αφαιρω 600 γρ. τα αθλητικα
κ 400 γρ. για τα υπολοιπα ρουχα, το πρωινο, τη βερα, κ μου βγαινει ακριβως οσο του σπιτιου.
του διαιτολογου με δειχνει περισσοτερο απο ολες τις ζυγαριες.
ομως τα κιλα τα εχασα με του σπιτιου...αρα τα αναγω ολα στη ζυγαρια του σπιτιου να ξερω ποσσο εχασα.
η απωλεια ειναι ιδια σε ολες τις ζυγαριες...

----------


## nera

η απώλεια φαίνεται,συμφωνώ koralaki.Θα τα σημειώνω λοιπόν και θα έχω μια ιδέα για τα λάθη μου

----------


## mtsek85

77 και σημερα!
μια χαρουλα!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κοριτσια!
+200 γρ σημερα αλλα πρωινο στα Paul δεν ηθελα?
Ειναι και πρωτη μερα περιοδου οποτε παει στο διαολο...

----------


## Danai20

Εμένα με απογοήτευσαν τα Paul. Περίμενα κάτι περισσότερο. Έφαγα τη μια φορά ένα κις που το πέταξα μετά από δύο μπουκιές γιατί ήταν σαν ομελέτα μισοψημένη και την άλλη ένα μους φράουλα που ήταν άνοστο. 
Τους έθαψα εντελώς, χαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον σου προτεινω κλασσικη μπαγκετα, Gourmandise, Flan Normand, Flan Coco και Tourte Saveurs. Μουαρεσαν ολα παρα πολυ. Αλλα αυτο π ειναι αχτυπητο στα Paul ειναι η ατμοσφαιρα μεσα στο μαγαζι. Να κατσεις να πιεις καφε και να νιωσεις οτι εισαι παλι στη Γαλλια. Οι σερβιτορες ειναι λες και σ κανουν χαρη π σε σερβιρουν, ολα ειναι πανακριβα αλλα ολα μυριζουν τελεια, κοινως... Γαλλια!

----------


## nera

105.6
-400 γρ
ʼντε να δούμε πόσο θα κρατήσει η κάθοδος...κατά τα άλλα με έπιασε μια λύσσα χθες για φαγητό, ένας Θεός ξέρει πως κρατήθηκα...

Καλημέρα!

----------


## koralaki

kalhmera!
αν κ χθες παλι στεναχωρημενη δεν εφαγα.
τουλαχιστο οχι πολλα.
χαλασα τελειως το διαιτολογιο με κεφτεδακια το βραδυ αλλα απο τις 9 κ μετα δεν εφαγα τιποτε.
82.8 σημερα, απο το κρεβατι κατευθειαν, ντυμενη!
φυσικα σημερα θα τα καναω καλυτερα, πηρα θαρρος!

----------


## penelope1985

καλα 9 το βραδυ δεν ειναι και για κεφτεδακια! ρε κοραλακι μηπως να κανεις ενα διαλειμα μια η δυο βδομαδες να φας οτι θελεις και να ξαναρχισεις την διαιτα απο την αρχη...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!σημερα ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατι με εδειξε 57.8!κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μετα απο τοσο φαι προχτες χτες ημουν πανω απο 58!θελω να χάσω ενα κιλό μέχρι το Σαββατο!προλαβαινω????ουφ!εσ τω να με δειξει 56.9!!!!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> καλα 9 το βραδυ δεν ειναι και για κεφτεδακια! ρε κοραλακι μηπως να κανεις ενα διαλειμα μια η δυο βδομαδες να φας οτι θελεις και να ξαναρχισεις την διαιτα απο την αρχη...


εδω κ μηνες τρωω ο,τι θελω, προσπαθω να επανελθω.
τα κεφτεδακια ηταν πολυ μικρη ατασθαλια για τα δικα μου δεδομενα πηνελοπη μου  :Big Grin: 
επισης ηταν αθλος που δεν εφαγα μετα τιποτε απολυτως!
αρα παω πολυ καλα, ή μαλλον πολυ καλυτερα απο πριν!
 :Wink: 

82.5 μετα το πρωινο κ την τουαλεττα!
αχ αχ επιτελους πεφτω

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!σημερα ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατι με εδειξε 57.8!κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι μετα απο τοσο φαι προχτες χτες ημουν πανω απο 58!θελω να χάσω ενα κιλό μέχρι το Σαββατο!προλαβαινω????ουφ!εσ τω να με δειξει 56.9!!!!!


:P pali to 69 kinigas?  :Big Grin:

----------


## d3w

Γεια σας κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά!
Είμαι η γνωστή ντιου αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με το να μπω οπότε έκανα νέα εγγραφή.
Μετά από μία αγχωτική εβδομάδα στην κυρα-πρωτεύουσα, είμαι πίσω αλλά όχι για πολύ. Όσο έλειπα η ζυγαριά μου ήταν όμηρος της μάνας μου, αλλά χθες κατάφερα να την απελευθερώσω και σήμερα ζυγίστηκα.
Είμαι ακριβώς 100,0 κιλά και απέτυχα το στόχο της 1ης Ιουλίου αλλά έχω χάσει 1,6 κιλά από τις 27Ιουνίου.. οπότε είμαι ευχαριστημένη.
Συνεχίζω κανονικά πλέον (στην Αθήνα έτρωγα πραγματικά ότι να ναι, προσέχοντας ΜΟΝΟ τις ποσότητες). Περιμένω την ώρα και τη στιγμή που θα δω επιτέλους διψήφιο!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> καλα 9 το βραδυ δεν ειναι και για κεφτεδακια! ρε κοραλακι μηπως να κανεις ενα διαλειμα μια η δυο βδομαδες να φας οτι θελεις και να ξαναρχισεις την διαιτα απο την αρχη...
> 
> 
> ...



μα για αυτο το λεω! επειδη σχεδον καθε μερα τρως κατι παραπανω και καθε πρωι αναγκαζεσαι να μπεις σε mood να ξεκινησεις παλι την προσπαθεια.... μηπως πρεπει να σταματησεις για λιγο να φας τον αγλεωρα π λεει ο λογος... και μετα να αρχισεις κανονικα...

----------


## koralaki

ακριβως αυτο κανω τοσο καιρο, τρωω τον αγλεουρα,
γιαυτο ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να επανελθω.
οποτε το "τρωω κατι παραπανω" για μενα ειναι η ελαχιστη ατασθαλια που δε με ενοχλει.
σκοπος ειναι να μην τρωω πλεον τον αγλεουρακ να κλεισει το στομαχι.
κ εξυπακουεται να τρεφομαι σωστα ωστε να μειωθουν εως εξαλειφτουν τα βουλιμικα ξανα.

----------


## penelope1985

στο ευχομαι!

----------


## koralaki

μακαρι πηνελοπη γιατι ειχα τελματωσει. 
δυστηχως ειμαι των ακρων κ για να παω ψηλα πρεπι πρωτα να πιασω πατο.
κ ψυχολογικα σκατα περιοδος.
εσυ πως νιωθεις που τελειωνεις>? αγχωνεσαι με τη συντηρηση>?

----------


## penelope1985

παρα πολυ. αλλα περισσοτερο αγχωνομαι που αυτες τις μερες πειναω τοσο πολυ και δεν μπορω να κρατηθω καθολου...

----------


## koralaki

ναι το βλεπω οτι πεινας,
γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις ναυξησεις σιγα σιγα τις θερμιδες? ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν πολυ λιγες.
μηπως κ γιαυτο πεινας, λογω υποθερμιδικης διατροφης για μεεγαλο διαστημα...

ευχομαι να περασει συντομα, ειναι τοσο βασανιστικο να πειναμε...

----------


## granita_ed

εγω εχω τοσο αγχος να προλαβω να χασω ενα κιλο που απ τα νευρα μου δεν εχω καθολου ορεξη!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> ναι το βλεπω οτι πεινας,
> γιατι δε δοκιμαζεις ναυξησεις σιγα σιγα τις θερμιδες? ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν πολυ λιγες.
> μηπως κ γιαυτο πεινας, λογω υποθερμιδικης διατροφης για μεεγαλο διαστημα...
> 
> ευχομαι να περασει συντομα, ειναι τοσο βασανιστικο να πειναμε...



μα δεν καταλαβες... δεν πειναω καθολου... απλα θελω να τρωω...

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> Γεια σας κορίτσια! Ελπίζω να είστε όλες καλά!
> Είμαι η γνωστή ντιου αλλά είχα πρόβλημα με το να μπω οπότε έκανα νέα εγγραφή.
> Μετά από μία αγχωτική εβδομάδα στην κυρα-πρωτεύουσα, είμαι πίσω αλλά όχι για πολύ. Όσο έλειπα η ζυγαριά μου ήταν όμηρος της μάνας μου, αλλά χθες κατάφερα να την απελευθερώσω και σήμερα ζυγίστηκα.
> Είμαι ακριβώς 100,0 κιλά και απέτυχα το στόχο της 1ης Ιουλίου αλλά έχω χάσει 1,6 κιλά από τις 27Ιουνίου.. οπότε είμαι ευχαριστημένη.
> Συνεχίζω κανονικά πλέον (στην Αθήνα έτρωγα πραγματικά ότι να ναι, προσέχοντας ΜΟΝΟ τις ποσότητες). Περιμένω την ώρα και τη στιγμή που θα δω επιτέλους διψήφιο!


Dew εισαι μισή ανάσα απο διψήφιο!!! ΓΙΟΥΠΠΙΙΙΙΙ!!
Εγώ -200 σημερα κ νιώθω διαφορά!!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
Μετα τα χτεσινα ευτυχως μονο +100 γρ
Θα παω να αναψω καμια λαμπαδα. 
56.5

----------


## nera

105.4
-200 gr

Καλημέρα!Αύριο έχω κι επίσημο ζύγισμα.Να δω εκείνη τι θα δείξει...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα κι απο μενα! Σημερα 77,3 αλλα περιμενω να αδιαθετησω, οποτε δεν πτοουμαι...

----------


## mtsek85

σημερα 76,5!!!!!!!
σουπερ......!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!ειμαι πολύ χαρουμενη!Με εδειξε 57.4 οπότε εχω ισως ελπίδες να χασω μισο κιλάκι ακομα ως το Σαββατο ε?

----------


## penelope1985

Ω ναι!

----------


## granita_ed

μακαρι!εστω να μαι 56.9999999!!!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

-200 σήμερα στα 125,3
το τικερακι δεν το αλλαζω μεχρι να κατεβω

----------


## koralaki

ιδια με χθες περιπου 82.7 φαγωμενη ντυμενη κτλ κ αφαιροντας -1 κιλο απο την ενδειξη (600 γρ. τα αθλητικα)

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

-300 σήμερα,μετά από πολύ ιδρώτα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Αλληλουια! Αλληλουια!
Επιτελους! Χαλαλι την πεινα χτες το βραδυ!
-700 γρ
55.8

----------


## Danai20

Μπράβο Πηνελοπάκι! Πολύ χαίρομαι με την επιτυχία και την αποφασιστικότητα σου.

Τελικά είμαστε οι πρωινές του φόρουμ  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι σιγουρα! Μμμμ ωρα για πρωινο!

----------


## nera

105 
-400 γρ

Γραμμάριο γραμμάριο θα τα πετάξω από πάνω μου.Αργώ αλλά εύχομαι να συνεχίσω έτσι!
Καλημέρα!

----------


## koralaki

kalhmera~ ! ανυπομονω να δω ποσο θαμαι σημερα στη δουλεια!
μετα το πρωινο βεβαια κ με ρουχα αλλα τι να κανω!
εδιωξα την ζυγαρια απο το σπιτι!

----------


## brazil

76,9 σημερα και νιωθω οτι η αντιστροφη μετρηση μολις αρχισε....

----------


## granita_ed

΄καλημέρα!χτες σηκωθηκα στις 2 κ ηπια ενα ποτήρι νερο υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτο να επηρεασε καπως τη ζυγαρια?γιατι ειχα σταματησει το φαγητο απ τις 7 κ ενω ξυπνησα με τελεια κοιλια και ενοιωθα οτι εχω χάσει με εδειξε 57.9! δλδ οτι πηρα μισο κιλό!!!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by granita_
> ΄καλημέρα!χτες σηκωθηκα στις 2 κ ηπια ενα ποτήρι νερο υπαρχει περιπτωση αυτο να επηρεασε καπως τη ζυγαρια?γιατι ειχα σταματησει το φαγητο απ τις 7 κ ενω ξυπνησα με τελεια κοιλια και ενοιωθα οτι εχω χάσει με εδειξε 57.9! δλδ οτι πηρα μισο κιλό!!!


ακριβως ιδια φαση, ειχα παρει τελευταιο γευμα στις 5 το απογευμα
(ειχα φαει πολυ ομως)
μετα επινα ολο νερο κ περιε κ ενιωθα σουπερ τελεια.
σημερα το ιδιο, ξυπνησα με απιστευτη χαρα κ αγωνια να ζυγιστω, αλλα ειμαι ακριβως τα ιδια κιλα.
λαβε υποψη σου ομως οτι καλυτερα σωστα ενυδατωμενος οργανισμος
παρα ελαφρυτερος οργανισμος!

----------


## bouliana

παι΄διά είμαι σε πολύ δυσάρεστη θέση.την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με έδειξε η ζυγαριά 66 κιλά.υπολογίζοντας τις θερμίδες μου και επίσης κάνοντας αρκετές ώρες διάδρομο περίμενα να με δείξει τουλ 66 κ κάτω.αντιθέτως με δείχνει 67,5. τι συμβαίνει.??είμαι ξεφουσκωμένη,η περίοδος μόλις τελείωσε, ενεργούμε μια χαρά.πόσο μπορεί να π΄΄εφτω έξω στο μέτρημα τον θερμίδων μου που δεν ξεπερνάω τις 1700 κ αν τις ξεπεράσω ποτέ δεν πιάνω τις 2300 της συντήρησης? αααχ. σ΄'υμφωνα με τις θερμίδες που υπολογίζω θα πρεπε τώρα ναμαι 65,5 αντίθετα σήμερα μεδειξε 2 κιλά πάνω.

----------


## Ava_ed

Μη στεναχωριέσαι, συμβαίνει καμιά φορά. 
Εξαρτάται και από τη ζυγαριά. Τον προηγούμενο μήνα στη δική μου είχα διαφορά τεσσάρων κιλών σε δύο μέρες. Γίνεται? Δε γίνεται. Κάνε μία αποτοξίνωση με φρούτα και χυμούς σήμερα και αύριο θα δεις τα καλά τα νέα. Αυτό θα κάνω κι εγώ σήμερα. Θα κάνω αποτοξίνωση ή τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθήσω. Και αν λυσσάξω, θα φάω σαλάτα και ψωμί. Αν και δύσκολο το βλέπω, ήδη πεινάω πολύ..

----------


## nera

Σε μένα πάλι αλλιώς λειτουργούν όλα.Με φρούτα και σαλάτες ήμουν σταθερή, μόλις τσάκισα 4 σουβλάκια έχασα 1.400.Η αναποδιά σ'όλο της το μεγαλείο!

----------


## Ava_ed

Όταν λες σουβλάκια, εννοείς γύρους?
Γιατί αν είναι τέσσερα σουβλάκια, δεν είναι και καμιά μεγάλη παρασπονδία, κρεατάκι είναι. Τέσσερις γύροι όμως...., αν είναι έτσι, να το εφαρμόσω κι εγώ, η πεινασμένη!

----------


## penelope1985

4 καλαμακια θα εννοει... 720 θερμιδες δηλαδη...

----------


## bouliana

θα προσπαθη΄σω.ααααχ!

----------


## nera

4 σουβλάκια εννοώ,το ξυλάκι με το κρεατάκι περασμένο.Στη Σαλονίκη σουβλάκια τα λέμε...
Το αιώνιο μπέρδεμα!!!
Και μάλιστα χοιρινά,ούτε καν κοτόπουλο

----------


## Ava_ed

Μα το χοιρινό έχει τη νοστιμιά!
Τι κοτόπουλα τώρα και αηδίες.. Ή την κάνεις τη ζημιά ή δεν την κάνεις.

----------


## karamela_ed

-500 σήμερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## papa_justify

Γεια σας, παιδάκια, είχα ξαναέρθει και πέρυσι μια βολτούλα και τώρα είπα να ξαναπεράσω μπας και σοβαρευτώ, χαχαχαα!

Πριν από ενάμιση-δύο χρονάκια είχα φτάσει γύρω στα 74 κιλά με ύψος 1,61. Δεν το λες και σούπερ, το ΒΜΙ ήταν νομίζω στα υπέρβαρα. Το ιδανικό μου βάρος είναι 58-61 γιατί έχω βαρύ και φαρδύ σκελετό. Επειδή βαριέμαι πάρα πολύ τις διαίτες, δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου τα φρούτα και έχω μια τάση προς την ακατάσχετη λαιμαργία, δεν μπορώ να πειθαρχήσω διατροφικά. Ανακάλυψα λοιπόν τη γυμναστική και μάλιστα στο σπίτι. Το μόνο όργανο που έχω είναι ένα στατικό ποδήλατο. Μέσω ίντερνετ, βρήκα πληροφορίες γύρω από απλές ασκήσεις τις οποίες κάνεις εκμεταλλευόμενος το σωματικό σου βάρος. Συνδύασα τέτοιες ασκήσεις φτιάχνοντας ένα δικό μου πρόγραμμα και τις συμπλήρωσα με ποδηλατάκι.

Κάνοντας επί περίπου δύο χρόνια γύρω στα 40 λεπτά γυμναστική [τα 20 είναι απλές ασκήσεις και τα υπόλοιπα ποδήλατο] τέσσερις φορές την εβδομάδα και προσπαθώντας να μην ξεφεύγω τρελά με τις θερμίδες [αλλά χωρίς να θυσιάζω σουβλάκια, πίτσες και λοιπά χωρίς τα οποία δεν ζω, τελείωσε], κατάφερα να χάσω ένα δεκαράκι κιλά στο πολύ κουλ. Είμαι σε τρελό κέφι, μου κάνουν ακόμα και ρούχα που φορούσα στα 61 επειδή έχει σφίξει το σώμα με την άσκηση, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι αν έκανα λίιιιιγο κράτει ακόμα διατροφικά, τώρα θα είχα γίνει Bar Rafaeli με τόση γυμναστική για τα δικά μου δεδομένα επί δύο χρόνια!

Είπα λοιπόν να έρθω σε σας μπας και με στρώσετε. Έστω να φτάσω σε αυτά τα κωλοεξήντα που έχω πάνω από εφτά χρόνια να τα δω.

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί, πρώτη μέρα περιόδου δυστυχώς και χωρίς να έχω πάει τουαλέτα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν...

...65,7!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!! όχι, εντάξει, δεν πολυφρίκαρα γιατί στην περίοδο γίνομαι μπαλόνι γενικώς. Μια φορά με είχε δείξει πάνω από τρία κιλά περισσότερα σε μια μέρα, τότε ήταν θαύμα πώς γλίτωσα το εγκεφαλικό χχααααχαχαχα! Από αύριο μπορεί να θέσω και στόχο για τα εξήντα, αλλά κάτσε να προσαρμοστώ λίγο πρώτα. Σας φιλώ και καλή επιτυχία σε όλους, είτε θέλετε να χάσετε, είτε να πάρετε. Το μυστικό είναι μόνο η συνέπεια και η επιμονή απ' ό,τι είδα από τη δική μου εμπειρία.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Μα το χοιρινό έχει τη νοστιμιά!
> Τι κοτόπουλα τώρα και αηδίες.. Ή την κάνεις τη ζημιά ή δεν την κάνεις.


καλα κατσε να φας ενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο θεικο εδω στο νησι να σου φυγει η μαγκια αβα!
ποιο χοιρινο!
κοτοπουλο rules

papa kalwsirthes κ με το καλο να υγει η περιοδος κ τα κιλα!




> _Originally posted by nera_
> Σε μένα πάλι αλλιώς λειτουργούν όλα.Με φρούτα και σαλάτες ήμουν σταθερή, μόλις τσάκισα 4 σουβλάκια έχασα 1.400.Η αναποδιά σ'όλο της το μεγαλείο!


εμ πρωτεινη,
παιδια τα φρουτα κ οι σαλατες ειναι για να μας χορταινουν,
να παιρνουμε φυτικες ινες κ βιταμινες.
χωρις κρεας ομως δεν αδυνατιζουμε,
κακα τα ψεμματα!
ακομα κ οι διαιτολογοι σου λενε κρεατικα...

----------


## papa_justify

Ευχαριστώ, κοραλάκι, το ίδιο εύχομαι και σε σένα. ʼσχετο, αλλά τρελαίνομαι για καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο. Μα για καλό ήρθα εδώ μέσα; :-D

----------


## koralaki

αχαχαχαχαχαχ
εγω εχω φαει του σκασμου κ μιλω εκ του ασφαλους! :P κ μαλιστα ολα τα αγαπημενα μου φαγητα!

----------


## Veronica_ed

Έρχομαι να ενισχύσω το ..μύθο του σουβλακιού -500 σήμερα, 63,9 με βραδυνο 2 καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο κ μία πίτα σκέτη!

----------


## koralaki

χαχαχαχαχ βουρ στο...σουβλακι παιδια!
μου φαινεται αποψε θα τσιμπησω κανενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο μια που θα κανω φρι ντει.
ακομα δεν αρχισα, ολο παρασπονδιες κανω, κ θελω κ φρι ντει : :Big Grin: 
αδιαθετησα ομως κ δε θα πιεστω!

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> χαχαχαχαχ βουρ στο...σουβλακι παιδια!
> μου φαινεται αποψε θα τσιμπησω κανενα καλαμακι κοτοπουλο μια που θα κανω φρι ντει.
> ακομα δεν αρχισα, ολο παρασπονδιες κανω, κ θελω κ φρι ντει :
> αδιαθετησα ομως κ δε θα πιεστω!


Βουρ koralaki!!! Μέχρι κ τρία εχω τσιμπήσει βράδυ (=καταπιει σα γλάρος από την πείνα) κ πάλι είχα χάσει.. ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ! :P

----------


## papa_justify

Παιδιά, ας μη γελιόμαστε. Και τρία, ακόμα και τέσσερα καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο αν φάει κανείς χωρίς όμως ψωμί και παπάρα στη χωριάτικη, δεν είναι κανένα σοβαρό ποσοστό λίπους ή θερμίδων. Στεγνό άσπρο κρέας στη σχάρα είναι! Λέω να μην τα φοβόμαστε.

----------


## penelope1985

σαφως καθαρη πρωτεινη ειναι... δεν μας βλαπτουν καθολου

----------


## Ava_ed

Γιατί όχι παπάρες?
Έχω λίγους μήνες που ανακάλυψα τη χαρά της σαλάτας και το καλύτερό μου είναι όταν βουτάω (λίγο στην άκρη) το ψωμάκι στο ελαιόλαδο. Λατρεμένη γεύση. Δε λέω να φας ένα καρβέλι βουτηγμένο στο λάδι, αλλά λίγο λαδάκι δε βλάπτει.

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Γιατί όχι παπάρες?
> Έχω λίγους μήνες που ανακάλυψα τη χαρά της σαλάτας και το καλύτερό μου είναι όταν βουτάω (λίγο στην άκρη) το ψωμάκι στο ελαιόλαδο. Λατρεμένη γεύση. Δε λέω να φας ένα καρβέλι βουτηγμένο στο λάδι, αλλά λίγο λαδάκι δε βλάπτει.


Καλά οι παπάρες είναι άψογες! Ειδικά σε χωριάτικη, όπου έχει εκτός από λάδι ζουμάκι από τις ντομάτες κ το κρεμμύδι, ξύδι κ τρίμμα φέτες... πωωωωωωωω δεν υπάρχει!!!! ΚΟΛΑΣΗ!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Λένε όμως πως η χωριάτικη θερμιδικά ισοδυναμεί με ένα πλήρες γεύμα. Κάτι ξέρουν οι αλλοδαποί, που στις ταβέρνες παίρνουν μία χωριάτικη και μία πατάτες και τιγκάρουν!

----------


## xazomanoulaaa

> _Originally posted by nera_
> 4 σουβλάκια εννοώ,το ξυλάκι με το κρεατάκι περασμένο.Στη Σαλονίκη σουβλάκια τα λέμε...
> Το αιώνιο μπέρδεμα!!!
> Και μάλιστα χοιρινά,ούτε καν κοτόπουλο


Πες τα!Το καλαμάκι είναι για να ρουφάμε τον καφέ!!!χιχιχι!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Λένε όμως πως η χωριάτικη θερμιδικά ισοδυναμεί με ένα πλήρες γεύμα. Κάτι ξέρουν οι αλλοδαποί, που στις ταβέρνες παίρνουν μία χωριάτικη και μία πατάτες και τιγκάρουν!


ναι γι'αυτο παιρνουν μονο τη σαλατα οι αλλοδαποι... γιατι φοβουνται τις πολλες θερμιδες και οχι γιατι ειναι καρμιριδες...

----------


## penelope1985

-200 σημερα
55.6 
Επιτελους φτάνω!

----------


## nera

104.8
-200

Τα διακοσάρια καθημερινώς μου φαίνονται λίγα,αλλά στο σύνολο της εβδομάδας είναι μια χαρά.
Μακάρι να παραμείνουν ή να αυξηθούν.
Καλημέρα!

(φωτιές σας άναψα με τα σουβλάκια!!!)

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω ζηλευω το σωμα σ Ελενη μ! Τι να κανουμε!

----------


## nera

Συνεχίζω συνεχίζω,να φύγει το τριψήφιο επιτέλους...

----------


## bouliana

GRRRRRIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! ΧΑΛΙΑ ΧΑΛΙΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!ΑΤΙΜΗ !!!!

----------


## nera

Bouliana τι έγινε?

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα φευγω ηθελα να μαι 56.9 εστω αλλα τελικά ειμαι 57.1.ε ενταξει καλα ειναι!ελπιζω να μη παρω πανω απο 1 κιλό γιατι εχω σκοπο να φαω κανονικά!

----------


## bouliana

τι να γίνει ρε nera.με τη ζυγαριά μου τα βάζω! είναι πολύ σκληρή μαζί μου.δεν μου συγχωρεί ποτέ καμια παρέκλιση ενώ είναι πάντα πολύ σκληρή για να μου πει ένα μπράβω.

----------


## nera

Ένα βρωμομηχάνημα είναι,μην του δίνεις τόση σημασία. Είναι και Παρασκευή,έρχεται σκ, σκέψου θετικά πράγματα.Ξέρω ότι λέω χαζά,αλλά κι εγώ το ίδιο συγχίζομαι και τελικά δεν αξίζει ...

----------


## bouliana

μα ρε συ μου κάνουν εντύπωση οι διακυμάνσεις.νομίζω οτι θα την αλλάξω,θα πάρω μία απτις απλές όχι ηλεκτρονική και θα πορευτώ με αυτήν.αμάν πια!έχεις δίκιο θα σκεφτώ θετικά.

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι μωρε και αν δεν πεσεις σημερα θα πεσεις αυριο! Δεν εγινε και τπτ...

----------


## papa_justify

Τη βρωμο@#$***$#@ζυγαριά τη μισώ! έχω φαντασιώσεις με την καταστροφή της σε σημείο βιδακίων. Αλλά δεν φταίει αυτή που σήμερα ήμουνα +100 γραμμάρια στο ζύγισμα: το γουέστερν μπέργκερ και τα όνιον ρινγκς έφταιγαν. Ευτυχώς τα έκανα κομματάκια [με τα δόντια] και τα έλιωσα [στο στομάχι μου], χεχ

----------


## bouliana

έλα μη παίζεις με το πόνο μου και σηκώθηκα και με το ποπό ψηλά σήμερα(που έλεγε και η γιαγιά μου). τι είναι 100 γρ?παρεπιτώντος τι ζυγαριά έχεις ?εμένα με δείχνει 1,5 κιλό πάνω ,εδώ και τρεις μέρες ενώ είμαι υπόδειγμα ισορροπημένης διατροφής. το σκ δεν λέω δεν ήμουν κ το καλύτερο παιδί αλλά δεν παραξέφυγα), θα κλάψω.

----------


## papa_justify

Aχ, Bouliana μου, δεν κατάλαβες: +100 γραμμάρια πάνω στο +1,4 κιλό που προέκυψε εχθές λόγω περιόδου! Το 1,5 κιλό που λες αφ' ενός δεν είναι τραγικό, αφ' ετέρου είναι μάλλον κατακράτηση υγρών μια που τρως ισορροπημένα. ʼσε που βλέπω ότι παίζουμε στα ίδια κιλά και αν υποψιαστώ ότι είσαι ψηλότερη από μένα, που είναι το πιθανότερο μια που είμαι 1,61, θα σε e-πνίξω!!! Γι' αυτό, μη φωνάζεις, 'νταξ;;; :-D

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες! 83.8 σημερα στη δουλεια ντυμενη, εχοντας αφαιρεσει τα αθλητικα!
ελπιζω ναναι υγρα κ οχι το μισοκιλο παγωτο που εφαγα χθες!
παρεπιπτοντως σημερα παω να παρω μια ζυγαρια,
την πιο απλη που υπαρχει,
γιατι δε γινεται δουλει αμε το να ζυγιζομαι στη δουλεια  :Big Grin: 
τη μια εχω φαει, την αλλη οχι...μπαχαλο!

----------


## bouliana

χαχαχχαχαχα!άκου να σου πω ,σε περνάω δύο ολόκληρους πόντους , χαχαχα! αλλά εγώ ΄΄εχω να δω 65 από το καλοκαίρι του 2008. και είχα την αμοιδρή ελπίδα οτι θα έβλεπα σήμερα. ααχ papa δεν είναι κατακράτηση υγρών δυστυχώς μια χαρά ξεφούσκωτη είμαι .φυσικά και δεν είναι τραγικό απλά καταλαβαίνεις το δράααααμα μου!!!! ζυγαριά δεν μουπες. θέλω να ξέρω είναι σημαντικό για μένα.χαχαχαχαχαχαα!

----------


## papa_justify

Λένε ότι κανονικά το ζύγισμα πρέπει να γίνεται α) μια φορά την εβδομάδα β) την ίδια μέρα και ώρα [μετά την τουαλέτα και πριν το πρωινό] και γ) χωρίς ρούχα. Όλα λάθος τα κάνεις λοιπόν! χαχαχααα 

Κι εγώ τα ίδια κάνω πάντως. ʼρχισα να ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά που δεν είναι και το απόλυτα σωστό επειδή όταν πήρα το δεκάκιλο και βάλε δεν ζυγιζόμουνα ποτέ και δεύτερον επειδή με την τουαλέτα έχω θέμα, τις περισσότερες φορές ζυγίζομαι πριν πάω. Οπότε τα νούμερα που βγαίνουν είναι συν / πλην διάφορους παράγοντες, οπότε μπάχαλο όπως πολύ σωστά το έθεσες κι εσύ!

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> χαχαχχαχαχα!άκου να σου πω ,σε περνάω δύο ολόκληρους πόντους , χαχαχα! αλλά εγώ ΄΄εχω να δω 65 από το καλοκαίρι του 2008. και είχα την αμοιδρή ελπίδα οτι θα έβλεπα σήμερα. ααχ papa δεν είναι κατακράτηση υγρών δυστυχώς μια χαρά ξεφούσκωτη είμαι .φυσικά και δεν είναι τραγικό απλά καταλαβαίνεις το δράααααμα μου!!!! ζυγαριά δεν μουπες. θέλω να ξέρω είναι σημαντικό για μένα.χαχαχαχαχαχαα!


Σόρι, το προηγούμενο απευθυνόταν στο κοραλάκι. Εγώ έχω να δω 65 από το καλοκαίρι του 2004! σου ρίχνω. Μήπως κάνεις γυμναστική και έχουν βαρύνει οι μύες σου; Παίζει αυτό. Ζυγαριά έχω μια tefal ηλεκτρονική τού κ#λου, η οποία πάει ανα εκατό γραμμάρια, δεν είναι τρελής ακριβείας δηλαδή. Αλλά η ζυγαριά δεν είναι παρά ένα μαραφέτι. Το θέμα είναι πώς νιώθεις το παντελονάκι το προπέρσινο πάνω σου ;-)

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by papa_justify_
> Λένε ότι κανονικά το ζύγισμα πρέπει να γίνεται α) μια φορά την εβδομάδα β) την ίδια μέρα και ώρα [μετά την τουαλέτα και πριν το πρωινό] και γ) χωρίς ρούχα. Όλα λάθος τα κάνεις λοιπόν! χαχαχααα 
> 
> Κι εγώ τα ίδια κάνω πάντως. ʼρχισα να ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά που δεν είναι και το απόλυτα σωστό επειδή όταν πήρα το δεκάκιλο και βάλε δεν ζυγιζόμουνα ποτέ και δεύτερον επειδή με την τουαλέτα έχω θέμα, τις περισσότερες φορές ζυγίζομαι πριν πάω. Οπότε τα νούμερα που βγαίνουν είναι συν / πλην διάφορους παράγοντες, οπότε μπάχαλο όπως πολύ σωστά το έθεσες κι εσύ!


χαχαχαχαχα ιδια φαση,
μια χαρα ζυγιζομουν ως τωρα, στην ιδια ζυγαρια, μολις ξυπνουσα μετα την τουαλετα.
ομως πλεον λογω δουλειας δεν προλαβαινω να παω τουαλετα σπιτι ουτε να ζυγιστω.
Να μη ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα δε παιζει, εχω παθος...
ετσι ζυγιζομουν στη δουλεια
αλαλ επειδη η κατασταση εχει περιπλακει θα παρω μια νεα ζυγαρια σπιτι (την αλλη δεν θελω να τη βλεπω δεν ξερω γιατι)
κ θα ζυγιζομαι εκει.
χωρις προσθαφαιρεσεις!
οσο δειχνει τοσο θα γραφω.
απλα οταν ξαναπαω στο διαιτολογο θα εχω ζυγιστει πριν στη νεα ζυγαρια κ θα ξερω οτι δειχνει χ κιλα πιο πανω απο του διαιτολογου.
κ τελειωνει το θεμα!

----------


## bouliana

αφού βλέπεις ήδη το 65, ασχέτως που συνοδεύεται.χιχιχιχι!τέσπα μπορεί και ναχεις δίκιο,κάνω ασκήσεις για το πάνω μέρος του σώματος κανα μήνα τώρα λές φταίει αυτό η είναι πού νωρίς για να βαρύνουν?απτην άλλη θα δοκιμάσω ένα συγκεκριμένο παντελόνι που μουρθε τώρα στο μυαλό μια που έσκασες την ιδέα. ας τα να πάνε οι ζυγαριές δεν είναι απλά μαραφέτια ,είναι διαβολικά μαραφέτια. κοραλάκι καλά θα κάνεις να πάρεις μία ζυγαριά σπίτι. ελπίζω να μην έχεις κανα καλικάντζαρο όπως είχα εγώ σπίτι οταν είχα την απλή την ζυγαριά ,και πείραζε το λεβιεδάκι και το βαζε πολύ πριν το μηδέν η πολλή μετά και εγώ ανέβαινα και τρελαινόμουν!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Λένε όμως πως η χωριάτικη θερμιδικά ισοδυναμεί με ένα πλήρες γεύμα. Κάτι ξέρουν οι αλλοδαποί, που στις ταβέρνες παίρνουν μία χωριάτικη και μία πατάτες και τιγκάρουν!
> 
> 
> ναι γι'αυτο παιρνουν μονο τη σαλατα οι αλλοδαποι... γιατι φοβουνται τις πολλες θερμιδες και οχι γιατι ειναι καρμιριδες...



χαχαχαχαχα γελασα πολυ ρε Phneloph οταν το διαβασα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζι σου

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αφού βλέπεις ήδη το 65, ασχέτως που συνοδεύεται.χιχιχιχι!τέσπα μπορεί και ναχεις δίκιο,κάνω ασκήσεις για το πάνω μέρος του σώματος κανα μήνα τώρα λές φταίει αυτό η είναι πού νωρίς για να βαρύνουν?απτην άλλη θα δοκιμάσω ένα συγκεκριμένο παντελόνι που μουρθε τώρα στο μυαλό μια που έσκασες την ιδέα. ας τα να πάνε οι ζυγαριές δεν είναι απλά μαραφέτια ,είναι διαβολικά μαραφέτια. κοραλάκι καλά θα κάνεις να πάρεις μία ζυγαριά σπίτι. ελπίζω να μην έχεις κανα καλικάντζαρο όπως είχα εγώ σπίτι οταν είχα την απλή την ζυγαριά ,και πείραζε το λεβιεδάκι και το βαζε πολύ πριν το μηδέν η πολλή μετά και εγώ ανέβαινα και τρελαινόμουν!!!!


Έκανα λάθος στον χρόνο, ήθελα να γράψω "είχα να δω". Το πλέον τραγικό είναι ότι πριν την περίοδο είχα δει και 64,3! Μόλις όμως είδα εχθές το 65,7, καταβρόχθισα το western bacon mushroom από την «απελπισία»! Παρεμπιπτόντως, χάλια το μπέικον μασρουμ, μην φας ποτέ [και δεν μείνουν για μένα]. Έκανες πολύ καλά που άρχισες γυμναστική, λογικά μετά από 4-5 εβδομάδες αρχίζεις να βλέπεις ήδη διαφορές [εγώ είχα αρχίσει να βλέπω κάπου στις τρεις και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου]. Στα 64-65 κιλά που παίζω τώρα, φοράω ρούχα που φορούσα στα 60-61 επειδή συμμαζεύτηκαν κάπως τα ξύγκια σου λέω, έπος!

----------


## karamela_ed

κοραλακι παρε για να κανεις σωστοτερο ζυγισμα γιατι και στην δουλεια δεν φορας τα ιδια ρουχα που παιζει και αυτο πολυ σημαντικο ρολο, εμενα η διαιτολογος μου μου ειπε οτι καθε φορα που θα ζυγιζομαι μαζι της να φοραω τα ιδια ρουχα για να φαινεται η πραγματικη απώλεια



-100 σήμερα αγαλι αγαλι  :Wink:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χαχαχαχχαχα θεικο απλα
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
καραμελα μου οσοο για τα ρουχα τα ιδια φοραω περιπου καθε μερα, (ειναι στολη)
αντε αμα δεν ειναι lejaby το σουτιεν κ ειναι lalunaa δεν ξερω ποσα γραμμαρια διαφορα εχει  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
τελοσπαντων, το μπαχαλο αρχισε οταν αποφασισα να μη ζυγιζομαι σπιτι καθημερινα αλλα εξω.
οποτε επιστρεφω στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα σπιτι 
κ ας ειναι προ τουαλεττας, θαχω ομως μια σταθερα.

----------


## karamela_ed

xaxaxaxaxa δνε παιζει νομιζω ρολο το σουτιεν αλλα το στρινγκ σιγουρα ειναι ελαφρυτερο απο το κανονικο εκτος αν εχει στρασακια που βαραινουν



λοιπον στο θεμα μας τωρα κι εγω εχω ενα θεμα με την τουαλετα, ειμαι δυσκοιλια και ζυγιζομαι το πρω αφου εχω παει για (σορι κοριτσια) τσισα και με δειχνει οσο με δειχνει, τωρα αν το μεσημερι ενεργηθω απλα την επομενη θα δειξει μεγαλυτερη απώλεια, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερο το ζυγισμα στο σπιτι με εσωρουχο

Και παρε ψηφιακη ζυγαρια γιατι θα τονωνεσαι οταν θα βλεπεις εστω και 100 γρ μειον

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> -100 σήμερα


κι έλεγα ποιος τα έχασε και μου ήρθαν εμένα χαχαχαχαχααα




> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> αντε αμα δεν ειναι lejaby το σουτιεν κ ειναι lalunaa δεν ξερω ποσα γραμμαρια διαφορα εχει


Θ-Ε-Ι-Κ-Η ατάκα μιλάμε

----------


## koralaki

ναι εχεις δικιο, εγω δεν ειμαι δυσκοιλια ουτε κατα διανοια,
απλα απο το αγχος ξυπνα ντυσου φυγε δεν προλαβαινω...

χαχαχαχαχχα αυτο με το στρινγκ δεν το ειχα σκεφτει!
την επομενη φορα θα παω χωρις εσωρουχα στο διαιτολογο  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

ξερεις τι θελω βρε καραμελα, μολις παω 79 να το δω.
οχι να περιμενω να δειξει 81, να αφαιρεσω 1.8 για να το δω!
ουτε να ζυγιστω στη δουλει ακ να προσθαφιρω.
μεχουν κουρασει ολα αυτα.
παρολαυτα θελω να ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα...

----------


## karamela_ed

σε παρακαλω πιστεψε με δεν ηθελα να σου κανω τετοιο κακο,εγω στ δρομο τα πεταξα :PPP

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> xaxaxaxaxa δνε παιζει νομιζω ρολο το σουτιεν αλλα το στρινγκ σιγουρα ειναι ελαφρυτερο απο το κανονικο εκτος αν εχει στρασακια που βαραινουν
> 
> 
> 
> λοιπον στο θεμα μας τωρα κι εγω εχω ενα θεμα με την τουαλετα, ειμαι δυσκοιλια και ζυγιζομαι το πρω αφου εχω παει για (σορι κοριτσια) τσισα και με δειχνει οσο με δειχνει, τωρα αν το μεσημερι ενεργηθω απλα την επομενη θα δειξει μεγαλυτερη απώλεια, αλλα σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερο το ζυγισμα στο σπιτι με εσωρουχο
> 
> Και παρε ψηφιακη ζυγαρια γιατι θα τονωνεσαι οταν θα βλεπεις εστω και 100 γρ μειον


για δυσκοίλια παντζάρια!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

τρωω 1 ακτινιδιο το βραδυ και κατι κανει

τα πατζαρια δεν μου κανουν απολυτως τιποτα το ειχα δοκιμασει πιο παλια

----------


## bouliana

έλα ρε πλάκα κάνεις?εμένα είναι η νεράιδα της τουαλέτας μου πάντως,τα δε ακτινίδια και δαμάσκηνα τίποτα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ε μα! Σιγα μην λενε οι τουριστες αντε να παμε στην Ελλαδα να κανουμε παπαρα στη χωριατικη...

----------


## karamela_ed

γιατι ξερουν τι ειναι η παπαρα?

παντως επειδη τυχαινει να δουλευω σε φαγαδικο εχω καταληξει πως οι ξενοι πραγματικα δεν ξερουν να φανε

----------


## penelope1985

Ω ναι! Εκτος απο τους Γαλλους! Οι οποιοι και ξερουν να τρωνε και ξερουν να ειναι αδυνατοι παντα...

----------


## bouliana

ναι και ξέρουν να γυμνάζονται κάνοντας ποδήλατο περπάτημα,καποιο σπορ κτλ κτλ.σε μικρές πόλεις τις γαλλίας σχεδόν δεν υπάρχουν γυμναστήρια.κανείς δεν πατάει.

----------


## penelope1985

ρε αφου στη Γαλλια δεν υπαρχουν υπερβαροι ανθρωποι... καθολου...

----------


## bouliana

αυτό λέω ακριβώς.δεν έχουν γυμναστήρια γιατί δεν τους αρέσουν και δεν τους χρειάζονται.

----------


## brazil

76,9 και σημερα και... που ειναι η περιοδος οεο??

----------


## VIVIKAKI

αντε το φτασαμε και το 99,4!! ήρθε το διψήφιο!!! αντε με το καλό στο 8αρακι!!

----------


## nina76

μπράβο βρε βιβικάκι διψήφιο!

----------


## koralaki

ολε βιβικακιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
παιδια αλλαξα ζυγαρια, θα με βοηθησει πολυ αυτο νομιζω παροτι με δειχνει πολυ πανω...
δειχνει μια ενδειξη μονο κ οσο κι αν ανεβοκατεβαινεις δειχνει την ιδια!
ας ειναι κ 5 κιλα πανω απτου διαιτολογου, εμενα η απωλεια με νοιαζει.
7 το πηρα αποφαση δεν προκειται να βρω ζυγαρια να το δειξει στην ωρα του, ολες παραπανω με δειχνουν απο του διαιτολογου...
οποτε αλλαζω τικερ με τωρινο βαρος στη νεα ζυγαρια. φιλουπες!

----------


## koralaki

87.1 στη νεα! τρομακτικο νουμερο ετσι?? χαχαχαχα
βαρεθηκα τις προσθαφαιρεσης τι 83 τι 87.
87.1 λοιπον, το κραταω! χαχαχα

----------


## koralaki

ναι απο το 1.8 πηγα στο 3.8 χαχαχαχαχα
εγω η καυμενη ηλπιζζα να βρω καποια να με δειξει παρακατω απο 82 αλλα που...
ειναι κ λαχειο βλεπεις...

----------


## koralaki

ναι η ψυχολογια ειναι καλυτερη ελενη μου,παροτι ειχα προωρη περιοδο κ μια ανησυχια την ειχα.
δεν μπορω να σκαω κ γιαυτο ομως.
ολα καλα λοιπον ή ετσι θα υποκρινομαι, κ απο αυριο διαιτα ξανα!
του διαιτολογου, κ απο δευτερα ισως μπω στην ατκινς για 1 εβδομαδα να φυγουν πολλα κιλα. (ευελπιστω)

εσυ πως πας κουκλα?

----------


## koralaki

ela μια χαρα θα πανε ολα. κ γω τωρα σκατα ψυχολογικα, κ μεσα εκατσα κ δε βγηκα κ το ρεπο δεν εκμεταλευτηκα
κ με τον ανδρα μου μουτρα που δε βγηκαμε ξανα
κ εφαγα
(δε με πολυκαιει αυτο ομως)
κ ανεβηκα κ στη ζυγαρια κ ειδα 88 κ στεναχωρηθηκα παρα πολυ...
ξερω ειναι πσεφτικο αλλα...

----------


## tidekpe

KOΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ, γεια...
αυτά που γρ'αφετε είναι αυτά που νιώθω και ζω μέρες τώρα...καμιά διάθεση για αυτοπειθαρχία...σαβούριασμ  και άγιος ο θεός...άρχισα τα κιλοκίλερ και τη δεύετρη μέρα τα σταμάτησα...τι, τσάμπα να πετάω τα λεφτά;;;;;; ΔΕΝ ΞΈΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

άστα!! το kilokiller αχρηστο!! τουλαχιστον σε μενα το επαιρνα 1 μηνα και τίποτα!! όσα έχασα τα εχασα με 2 ωρες την ημερα γυμναστικη και αυστηρη διατροφη!!! ασε εχω πετάξει και εγώ λεφτά που όσο σκέφτομαι ότι αν ήμουν αδυνατη θα τα χαλουσα σε φορέματα τόσο περισσότερο με πιάνει λύσσα και δεν ξαναπαίρνω τίποτα και πεισμώνω περισσότερο στην διατρόφή μου

----------


## tidekpe

βιβικακι, από πεταμένα λεφτά άλλο τίποτε....απλώς ψάχνω μήπως κάποιο από όλα αυτά τα μαντζούνια μου δώσει ώθηση και αρχίσει η κατηφοριά...

----------


## VIVIKAKI

καλύτερα να τα σκάσεις σε ένα πολύ καλό φόρεμα (απωθημενο) και να βάλεις αυτό στόχο να φορέσεις παρά τα βρωμοχάπια!!!στο τέλος θα σου μεινει και το φορεμα και η χαρα!!! εγώ έχω φορέσει 2 τζιν-στοχους!!! επιασε!!!

----------


## ELENI33

Γεια σε ολους! Ειμαι παλιο μελος αλλα τα ειχα εγκαταλειψει για καιρο. Σημερα το πρωι, μετα απο ενα υπερφαγικο επεισοδιο χτες βραδυ, σκεφτηκα να αρχισω καθημερινο ζυγισμα η εστω καθε δευτερη μερα, μηπως αυτο με βοηθησει να κοντρολαρω λιγο τον εαυτο μου.
Σας διαβαζω κ ειναι σαν να διαβαζω τον εαυτο μου σε πολλα σημεια..

Αυτα....Θα δουμε...
Μπραβο σε οσες εχετε χασει καποια κιλα...καθε μικρη νικη ειναι μια επιτυχια!

----------


## Danai20

Για κάποιο λόγο, δεν είχα ποτέ τη συνηθεια να ζυγίζομαι. Όσο ήμουν αδύνατη ζυγιζόμουν 1 φορά στα 3-4 χρόνια. Μετά που πάχυνα ζυγίστηκα μόνο όταν αποφάσισα να αρχίσω δίαιτα και 2-3 φορές στην πορεία. Όταν έφτασα τα 55 κιλά, σταμάτησα πάλι να ζυγίζομαι και τώρα μόνο τα ρούχα μου αποτελούν μέτρο σύγκρισης. Δεν ξέρω βεβαια αν αυτό ειναι καλό ή κακό, απλά οι ζυγαριές δεν μου κινούν το ενδιαφέρον. 

Μετράω όμως το λίπος μου, αυτό πιστέυω είναι πιο ενδεικτικό και καθοριστικό για το πως φαίνεσαι, αφού μπορεί να ειναι δυο άνθρωποι στα ιδια κιλά και ύψος και να φαίνονται εντελώς διαφορετικοί, λόγω καλής αναλογίας μυών λίπους. 

Eleni33 καλή αρχή!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

Δαναη πραγματικα οποτε σε διαβαζω μου δινεις εμπνευση!

εγω δεκα κιλακια και ακομα τιποτις1

και συ 50 κιλα!

πανω απο ολα με εμπνεει ο τροπος που αντιμετωπιζεις τον εαυτο σου σε σχεση με την τροφη αλλα και τους αλλους!

σε ευχαριστω!


maroulaki 70 κιλων και 165 εκατοστων

----------


## koralaki

καλως ηρθες ελενη καλη καθοδο! καλη αρχη!

καλημερες, 86.1 μολις ξυπνησα προ πρωινου προ τουαλεττας.
(στη νεα ζυγαρια παντα)
μπηκα παλι στο τρυπακι να σκεφτομαι αραγε ποσο θα ημουν στην πααλια ζυγαρια, θαμουν 82?
κτλ κτλ αλλα απωθησα την ιδεα.
αυτη τη ζυγαρια εχω πλεον μαυτη πορευομαι.

ελενη μου ελπιζω νασαι καλυτερα, σημερα πεταω, το φιλοσοφησα κ δεν αξιζει να σκαω.
σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερη απτην αλλη ζυγαρια σε πολλα σημεια οποτε τι κι αν δειχνει παραπανω...

Δαναη μου με τι μετρας το λιπος σου? αφου ειναι του κωλου τα μηχανηματα εμποριου...

----------


## Danai20

maroulaki

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που σου αρέσουν αυτά που γράφω. Εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.


koralaki

η δουλειά μου μου επιτρέπει να έχω πρόσβαση σε αξιοπιστες μετρήσεις. Με έχουν μετρήσει με το κλασικό παχύμετρο αλλά και με νοσοκομειακά μηχανηματα. Πιστέυω όμως ότι το αμέσως καλύτερο είναι η κλασική μεζούρα. Μετρηση μέσης και περιφέρειας.

----------


## koralaki

ναι εχεις δικιο,
αυριο παω για μετρημα! ανυπομονω!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Κοραλάκι μου είμαι πολύ καλύτερα, σ'αυτό συνέβαλε φυσικά και η ζυγαριά... Τόση αξία της έχω δώσει πια...


ελενη μου ιδια φαση...
οσο σου φτιαχνει τη διαθεση καλα ειναι!
αμα τη χαλαει ειναι το προβλημα!
χθες με βαζει κατω οκαλος μου, μου λεει ρε χρυση μου, ελεος, δεν παχυνες,
αλλη ζυγαρια πηρες αλλα λεει χαχαχαχα
οχι τιποτε αλλο με φωναζει κ ξανθια πλεον  :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

-200 σήμερα περιμενω το 11... στην γωνια  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> KOΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ, γεια...
> αυτά που γρ'αφετε είναι αυτά που νιώθω και ζω μέρες τώρα...καμιά διάθεση για αυτοπειθαρχία...σαβούριασμ  και άγιος ο θεός...άρχισα τα κιλοκίλερ και τη δεύετρη μέρα τα σταμάτησα...τι, τσάμπα να πετάω τα λεφτά;;;;;; ΔΕΝ ΞΈΡΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ!


μην ακουω τετοια τιντε μου!
εγω θα λεγα να σταματησεις να πετας τα λεφτα σου κ την υγεια σου σε χαπια
κ να επισκεφτεις κ παλι γιατρους ν βρεις τι εχεις...

----------


## maraua

στις 14/5 ήμουν 92.9
και σήμερα το πρωι 84

----------


## BettyG

Μaraua μπράβο σου πολύ καλή απώλεια!

Ελένη το κουάκερ είναι από τα πιο νόστιμα δημητριακά δεν είναι περίεργο που σου άρεσε.
Εμείς το τρώμε καθημερινά, δεν παίρνω άλλο δημητριακό...

Απλώς το μάρκετινκγ προωθεί άλλα προιόντα, αδιαφορώντας αν είναι θρεπτικά ή νόστιμα.
Βρασμένο το έφαγες ή ωμό?

----------


## koralaki

ποιο κουακερ λετε παιδια?
παιρνω αυτο με τον κυριο με το καπελο σε μορφη σκονης που ειναι.
ειδα κ δημητριακα με το ονομα κουακερ, αυτα ειναι εξισου θρεπτικα?

----------


## koralaki

ΥΓ Ξαναρχιζω διαιτα αυριο, παλι διαλειμμα ειχα κανει λογω απροσμενης ελευσης περιοδου.
Αυριο πρωι ζυγισμα στη νεα ζυγαρια κ αρχιζω,
το καλο που της θελω να μη με δειχνει παλι 88!

----------


## VIVIKAKI

σήμερα -700γρ!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

-600 σήμερα

μπράβο σε ολες μας, βλεπω ολες χασαμε σημερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

γεια σας κοπελαρες, 86.4 στη νεα ζυγαρια το πρωι

απο αυριο αρχιζω τα του διαιτολογου μου,
δεν θα γραφω τι τρωω, 
μικρες ή μεγαλες παρασπονδιες θα κανω σα να μην εγιναν.

εχω διαιτολογιο ακριβως στα μετρα μου πλεον που κατεληξα τι θελω να τρωω,
με ταχινια, μανιταρια, γρανιτες, σαλατες φρουτα κ μενου πανω στη μαγειρικη μου!
αυτη τη βδομαδα λογω απροσμενων συνθηκων θα μαγειρευω μονο εγω,
φακες, σπανακορυζο, φασολακια, κοτοπουλακι, μπιφτεκακια κτλ κτλ κτλ

ΚΟΛΑΣΗ θα γινει χεχε

γενικα δεν ξανασχολουμαι με το θεμα τι τρωω, ας ασχολειται ο διαιτολογος μονο,
εγω νομιζω πολυ τα συζητω κ τιποτε δεν κανω πια.
καιρος για δρααση λοιπον.

συζητησα με τον ανδρα μου κ κατεληξα οτι το καλυτερο ειναι μονο να γραφω το βαρος μου καθε μερα...
φιλακια θα τα λεμε εδω!
ελπιζω αυτος ναναι ο δρομος προς το 7 ξανα, ο σωστος αυτη τη φορα!
σημειωτεον οτι η ζυγαρια δειχνει παραπανω 3 κιλα απτου διαιτολογου οποτε...δεν παχυνα  :Big Grin: 

Λοιπον τερμα τα λογια αρχιζω!

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!
-200γρ.σημερα. Ειμαι εντελως πρησμενη βεβαια,περιμενω αδιαθεσια.

----------


## nera

104.8 σταθερά,στη δική μου ζυγαριά. Μετά από ένα σκ ήρεμο,χωρίς φαγητό ιδιαίτερο. Πρώτη φορά που βγήκα έξω και δε γουρούνιασα...Μακάρι να ξεκουνηθεί λίγο τις επόμενες μέρες.
Καλημέρα!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 77,3, πρωτη μερα περιοδου

----------


## karamela_ed

-700 σήμερα και περιμενω να αδιαθετησω

ειμαι χαρουμενη γιατι βλεπω πως τον στοχο μου θα τον πετυχω  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

55.8 σημερα μετα απο σ/κ στον Θεολογο και σημερα μετα απο πρωινο και 2 καφεδες... Λογικα αυριο μπορει να εχω φτασει και τον στοχο

----------


## maroulaki_ed

συγχαρητηρια Penelope!

τελεια!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 55.8 σημερα μετα απο σ/κ στον Θεολογο και σημερα μετα απο πρωινο και 2 καφεδες... Λογικα αυριο μπορει να εχω φτασει και τον στοχο



Πω πω βρε Πηνελόπη μου μπραβο σου, ελπιζω κι εγω να καταφερω να φτασω στον στοχο μου

----------


## penelope1985

Θα το κανεις. Εχεις κανει φοβερη προοδο...

----------


## papa_justify

Γεια σας παιδάκια και πολλά ΜΠΡΑΒΟ για τα όσα διάβασα. Κοραλάκι, αυτό είναι το σωστό πνεύμα, δεν το συζητώ.
-200 σήμερα και πάλι καλά να λέω μετά από τις κραιπάλες του γουίκεντ :-)

----------


## bouliana

όχι μόνο δεν έχασα αλλά έβαλα. το πσκ είναι για μένα η παραίτησή μου,ότι συντηρεί το βουλιμικό στοιχείο του χαρακτήρα μου.

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα σε ολους! μετα απο 2 εβδομαδων επωδυνη απουσια ειμαι ξανα εδω και χαιρομαι πολυ!
οχι, δεν σταματησα τη διατροφη, αν και λογω ιδιαιτερως δυσκολων συνθηκων ετρωγα ο,τι να ναι προσεχοντας μονο τις ποσοτητες.
ο λογος της απουσιας μου ειχε να κανει με μια περιπετεια υγειας του πατερα μου, για την οποια αναγκαστηκα να ταξιδεψω μιλια μακρια και να περασω των παθων μου τον ταραχο, αλλα απο ο,τι φαινεται ληγει αισιως και αυτο (ελπιζω...)
απο χθες ειμαι και παλι σπιτακι μου και επεστρεψα στους κανονικους μου ρυθμους και φυσικα, στη διατροφη μου, δριμυτερη..
αν και οι διαφορες δυσκολιες εβαλαν φρενο στην απωλεια μου (παρολο που αυτη τη βδομαδα του "ο,τι να ναι" επεσα ενα κιλο) και αν και δεν κατορθωσα να φτασω το στοχο μου για τον ιουνιο, δε με εχει εγκαταλειψει το κουραγιο μου και απλα συνεχιζω, ελπιζοντας σε μεγαλυτερες απωλειες απο δω και στο εξης..
wish me luck!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο σε ολες, πηνελοπη, καραμελα και υπολοιπες!

Τελικα σημερα 76,8, πρωτη μερα περιοδου, ελπιζω να ξεφουσκωσω μεσα στις επομενες 3 μερες γιατι ειχα 5 μερες καθυστερηση και ειχα σκασει!!

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> το πσκ είναι για μένα η παραίτησή μου


Οπότε, έχεις μπροστά σου τέσσερις ολόκληρες μέρες για να πάρεις τα πάνω σου. Λίγο να προσέξεις σήμερα - αύριο, μεθαύριο θα δεις χαμηλότερο νούμερο και την Πέμπτη θα είσαι πιο ανεβασμένη και έτοιμη για το βρωμοπσκ! *Μπορείς!!!*

----------


## bouliana

σευχαριστώ papa!καποιο απτα επόμενα πσκ θα είναι σαν όλες τις μέρες!!!

----------


## koralaki

συγχαρητηρια πηνελοπη!
λουκουμακι καλωσηρθες πισω, τελος καλο ολα καλα λοιπον, υπομονη ολα θα φτιαξουν...
σημερα δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω, αυριο ζυγισμα κ αρχιζω διατροφη!

----------


## evitaki_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 55.8 σημερα μετα απο σ/κ στον Θεολογο και σημερα μετα απο πρωινο και 2 καφεδες... Λογικα αυριο μπορει να εχω φτασει και τον στοχο


μπράβο σου πρακτικά έφτασες το στόχο σου !!
σε πόσο καιρό έχασες τόσα κιλά?

----------


## penelope1985

τα 22 τελευταια σε 6 μηνες περιπου

----------


## xontrompizeli

penelope τι να πω..Χίλια μπράβο κι από μένα και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ που αποτελείς παράδειγμα για εμάς τις υπόλοιπες!Αφού εσύ τα κατάφερες, θα τα καταφέρουμε κι εμείς!

----------


## penelope1985

Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## penelope1985

-500 gr σημερα! 
55.3. Αντε αυριο στοχος οπωσδηποτε!

----------


## koralaki

me to kalo pinelopi!
85.1 κ αρχιζω

----------


## nera

104.6
-200 gr

Σιγά τα αυγά,δηλαδή.Αν κι έχω τρελλή κατακράτηση πάλι...
θα ζυγιστώ κι επίσημα σήμερα,το επίσπευσα μπας και ξεκολλήσω λίγο.
Καλημέρα!

----------


## koralaki

πρωτεινη νερα μου, πολλα μακαρονοειδοψωμια θα φας σημερα που ειδα στο αλλο τοπικ...
+ τα δημητριακα κ το φρουτο, χαμος

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσάκια μου!
γυρισα σημερα απο 4μερο περασα πολυ ωραια!!!
εφαγα τ πάντα!δλδ καθε μερα ψάρια,πατατες τηγαν.παγωτό.αλλά σημερα με δείχνει 58.2 οπότε ειμαι αρκετα χαρούμενη.νόμιζα οτι θα χα παρει 2 κιλά σιγουρα!

----------


## bouliana

με δείχνει 66 μετά από χθεσινή δίαιτα 1400 θερμίδων(καλά δεν πείνασα κιόλας)τικεράκι δεν αλλάζω είμαι τιμωρημένη!

----------


## nera

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> πρωτεινη νερα μου, πολλα μακαρονοειδοψωμια θα φας σημερα που ειδα στο αλλο τοπικ...
> + τα δημητριακα κ το φρουτο, χαμος


Τη διατροφή του διαιτολόγου ακολουθώ και τρώω και λιγότερο... τι να σου πω,θα φανεί σήμερα που θα ζυγιστώ

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by nera_
> 104.6
> -200 gr
> 
> Σιγά τα αυγά,δηλαδή.Αν κι έχω τρελλή κατακράτηση πάλι...
> θα ζυγιστώ κι επίσημα σήμερα,το επίσπευσα μπας και ξεκολλήσω λίγο.
> Καλημέρα!



να μην λες σιγα τα αυγα γιατι αν χανεις καθε μεεα 200 σε 1 μηνα εχεις χασει 6 κιλα τα οποια ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΑ

εγω σημερα -400

----------


## nera

Θα χάνω όμως;Εκεί είναι το θέμα. Κόλλησα τρεις μέρες και δεν κατέβηκε ούτε 200...

----------


## karamela_ed

θα σου τα σκασει αποτομα  :Wink:

----------


## nera

Μακάρι κούκλα!Μην ανέβει απότομα και σκάσω εγώ φοβάμαι...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## karamela_ed

oχι βρε αν εισαι τυπικη θα σε ανταμείψει

----------


## ELENI33

Μπραβο σε ολα τα κοριτσια!
Και εγω δευτερη μερα σημερα αλλα -300γρ. Δεν εινα πολλα αλλα κ το παγωτακι μου εφαγα και εχω κ κατακρατηση, οποτε ολα οκ!

Συμφωνω με την karamela.Αν χαναμε καθε μερα 200-300 γρ. απο τον Απριλιο πχ τωρα θα ημασταν μισες! Για μενα καθε απωλεια γραμμαριων αντιμετωπιζεται με αισιοδοξια!

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by nera_
> Μακάρι κούκλα!Μην ανέβει απότομα και σκάσω εγώ φοβάμαι...χαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχαχα ωραιο,
οχι ρε συ αφου κανεις τουδιαιτολογου ολα καλα θα παν,
τοχα ξεχασει...

----------


## nera

Έχω κατακράτηση πάντως,έπρεπε να είμαι 2-3 % κάτω στο λίπος,με βάση τα βρωμοκιλά μου αλλά μπα...άντε να δω σήμερα τι θα δείξει

----------


## koralaki

καλα η ενδειξη λιπους με τις συμβατικες μεθοδους μετρησης των διαιτολογων ειναι αστα να παν...
το 2-3% μπορει ναναι κ σφαλμα (σφαλμα εχουν ολες οι μεθοδοι, δεν ξερω αυτη που εφαρμοζει ο δικος σου διαιτολογος...)
γιαυτο δεν κανω λιπομετρηση παρα μονο μετα απο τεραστια απωλεια...
αντιθετα η μεζουρα δειχνει με τη μια, δυστηχως ειχα περιοδο κ δε με μετρησε ομως  :Frown:

----------


## BettyG

Πρωτοφανές, - 500 γρμ. χθές και - 500 σήμερα σύνολο ενα κιλάκι !
Greek doctor's diet , όχι παίζουμε ! Γιούπι ! :P

----------


## VIVIKAKI

11/7 98,7
13/7 98,2

καλα πάμε!!! τρελή φόρα αν και την φοβάμαι γιατι τις τελευταίες ημέρες εχει κλεισει το στομάχι μου και δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη για φαγητό, απλά περιοριζομαι σε πρωινο, φρουτο και μεσημεριανο..μετά τίποτα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

+300 
Αναμενομενο!

----------


## nera

104.8

Κολλημένο...δε βλέπω φως και ανησυχώ...

Καλημέρα!

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα κι από εμένα... 

σήμερα 76 στρογγυλο

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες κουκλες,
τα ιδια με χθες αλλα θα περιμενω να παω τουαλεττα να ξαναμετρηθω...
εφαγα πολυ χθες, κ ενα γευμα στις 3 το πρωι!

----------


## ria_ed

γευμα στισ 3 ε... σήμερα το πρωι πειναγες? εγω αμα τρωω ετσι αργα ...το πρωι λυσσαω για φαγητο... προσεχε το σήμερα αυτο...

----------


## koralaki

μπα δεν πεινω καθολου κ θα πρεπει να φαω λογω της διατροφης αυτης...
με τις πρωτεινες δεν πεινω...

----------


## ria_ed

δε τρως καθολου υδατανθρακες?

----------


## koralaki

καλους υδατανθρακες μονο, οχι ζαχαρες, αλευρια,ψωμια πατατες κτλ. για 2 εβδομαδες, 
κμετα σου ξαναβαζει δειλα δειλα μεχρι να τρως κανονικα :

----------


## koralaki

84.7!
-400 γρ. πρωτη μερα

----------


## granita_ed

στα ιδια με μια κοιλια τουμπανο γιατι περιμενω να αδιαθετησω!

----------


## karamela_ed

-200 σήμερα



Κορίτσια βρειστε με εκανα μλκ ειναι να αδιαθετησω και ενω το μεσημερι ειναι να φαω μακαρονια με σαλτσα εκανα χοντροβλακεια και εφαγα μισο κρουασαν ζαμπον τυρ και μιση κασεροπιτα και 1 φαντα :Frown:  αύριο να δω τι θα κανω

----------


## penelope1985

μμμμ εγω θα ανυσηχουσα περισσοτερο για τις επιπτωσεις της φαντα

----------


## nera

Μην πλακωθείς στο φαγητό από τις τύψεις...εγώ αυτό έκανα όποτε έτρωγα κάτι που δεν έπρεπε. Συνέχισε κανονικά τη μέρα σου κι όλα θα πάνε καλά,μην ανησυχείς.

Γιατι να σε βρίσουμε καλέ;;;;

----------


## karamela_ed

οχι δεν θα κανω αλλες βλακειες θα κανω σαν να μην εγινε, να δω αυριοποσο συν θα με δειξει θα εχω και κατακρατηση λογω περιοδου και θα δεσει το γλυκο

----------


## penelope1985

ελα ρε συ! Δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικα τα πραγματα... Εγω χτες εφαγα σιζαρς ενα τσιζκεικ και μια λεμον παι και μια κοκα λαιτ και πηρα μονο 300 γρ.

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 84.7!
> -400 γρ. πρωτη μερα


κ αλλα -500 συνολο -900!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αμην κ με τρελο φαγητο!

----------


## Veronica_ed

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 84.7!
> -400 γρ. πρωτη μερα
> 
> ...


WoW!!! Μπράβο koralaki!!

Εγώ σήμερα πήρα τη διατροφή συντήρησης..για να δουμε πώς θα τα καταφέρουμε με τις παρασπονδιες του καλοκαιριου...

Έκανα κ λιπομέτρηση κ έδειξε 27% (απο 40% που ξεκίνησα), BMR 1722 kcal και νερό 40 (μου είπε είναι καλό, εγκώ ντεν ξέρει!)!
Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη  :Big Grin:

----------


## Veronica_ed

Τώρα πραγματικά...πιστεύεις ότι θα σε εμπιστευτεί άνθρωπος με τα καραγκιοζιλικια που κάνεις;;; Κάνε ενα τόπικ κ διαφημίσου, τι πας κ ποστάρεις στις συζυτήσεις;;; 
ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Veronica_
> Τώρα πραγματικά...πιστεύεις ότι θα σε εμπιστευτεί άνθρωπος με τα καραγκιοζιλικια που κάνεις;;; Κάνε ενα τόπικ κ διαφημίσου, τι πας κ ποστάρεις στις συζυτήσεις;;; 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!!!


+1000000! Ημαρτον δηλαδη!

( Α ρε ατιμη οικονομικη κριση...Να δουμε τι αλλο θα δουμε)

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by Diaitologos_
> 
> 
> 
> Για κάθε απορία σας σχετικά με την διατροφή επικινονίστε μαζί μου


ρε φιλε τι Πανεπιστημιο εχεις τελειωσει αραγε??????
του Δημοτικου μου φαινεσαι παντως !!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχα εξαιρετικο!

----------


## joval

Καλησπερα να πω και γω την απωλεια μου μετα απο 3 μηνες διαιτας και πεινας με ελαχιστες παρασπονδιες.Λοιπον: απο 14/04/10 ως 14/07/10 17,100 δηλαδη απο 102,2 σημερα 85,1..ελπιζω να συνεχισω..καλη συνεχεια σε ολες

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by ria_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Diaitologos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Κορυφαίο!! χαχαχα

----------


## tidekpe

ΛΙΛΟΥΚΩ, επανήλθες;;;;Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι πάλι κοντά μας;;;Πώς πάνε τα πράγματα στη ζωή σου;;;Έστρωσαν;;;Δουλίτσα; η μαμά;;;Γενικά, είναι, έστω και λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα;;;
Από κιλά πάντως σκίζεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεις, κουκλοκουκλάρα!!!!!!!Φιλιά πολλά!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
-400 γρ σημερα! 55.2 
Αντε και φτανω!

----------


## koralaki

ολε πηνελοπακι!
ε πες οτι εφτασες παλι κ συ κ θα φυγουν μονα τους...δεν ειναι πολλα πια!

----------


## penelope1985

oχι ειναι τοσο λιγα π δεν εχω υπομονη πλεον!

----------


## nera

105 ακριβώς
έβαλα 200 γραμμάρια

γιο γιο με τα 200 κάνω τις τελευταίες μέρες...

----------


## penelope1985

σιγα τ'αυγα! παιζει να πεσεις ενα πρωι και μισο κιλο ετσι...

----------


## papa_justify

-300 σήμερα

Καλημέρα, πολλά φιλιά και καλό κουράγιο σε όλους :-)

ΥΓ.: Penelope1985, τα συγχαρητήριά μου!!! είσαι πρότυπο!

----------


## karamela_ed

+400 σήμερα περιμένοντας περίοδο και εκανα και παρασπονδία χθες σημερα φερμουαρ

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα σε ολες!

πηνελοπακι μου μπραβο!εισαι μια μικρη ανασα πριν!

εγω σημερα στα ιδια,περιμενω κ περιοδο κ νοιωθω λιγο περιεργα!αντε να ρθει να ηρεμήσω!

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα! Δεν γραφω αυτες τις μερες γιατι ειμαι κολλημενη στα 77,3 και δεν εχει νοημα να το γραφω καθε μερα. Περιμενω να τελειωσει η περιοδος για να αρχισω να ανησυχω...

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες... Θα τα καταφερουμε!!!

----------


## Lily_ed

> _Originally posted by tidekpe_
> ΛΙΛΟΥΚΩ, επανήλθες;;;;Πολύ χαίρομαι που είσαι πάλι κοντά μας;;;Πώς πάνε τα πράγματα στη ζωή σου;;;Έστρωσαν;;;Δουλίτσα; η μαμά;;;Γενικά, είναι, έστω και λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα;;;
> Από κιλά πάντως σκίζεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεις, κουκλοκουκλάρα!!!!!!!Φιλιά πολλά!


Χε χε ναι εδώ γύρω βρίσκομαι καλό μου, τρέχω λιγάκι γιαυτό εξαφανίζομαι πότε πότε.
Εντάξει δεν έχουν στρώσει και όλα, προσπαθώ όμως και περιμένω.
Για δουλειά δηλαδή, μάλλον τακτοποιήθηκε, θα οριστικοποιηθεί εντός των ημερών. Τα υπόλοιπα έτσι κι έτσι.....
Εσύ καλά είσαι? εύχομαι να είναι όλα εντάξει και για σένα! τα παιδά οκ?
πολλά φιλιά και από εμένα!

----------


## penelope1985

+100 γαμωτη μ!.
55.3

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
-800

----------


## koralaki

-700!!! χωρις τουαλεττα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Σήμερα -600.Εξαράκι σου έρχομαι!

----------


## brazil

Παλι 77,3 εδω και 2 εβδομαδες ακριβως! Καποια στιγμη εδειξε 76,9 την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη, αλλα απο τοτε στα ιδια!!! Να ανησυχησω??? Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κατω απο αυτα τα κιλα εχω χρονια να παω, ισως φταιει αυτο και δεν κατεβαινει η ζυγαρια???

----------


## papa_justify

[ -200 χωρίς τουαλέττα δύο μέρες, ΑΜΑΝ! ]

Penelope αυτό το +100 σου το έβλεπα κάποτε μέρα παρά μέρα και πάλι στο τέλος έχανα. Αφού σίγουρα τα ξέρεις κι εσύ, τι σου τα λέω.

Μurcielago - Koralaki - Constance, είστε απαράδεκτες!!! σας μισώ!!! :-D

Μπραζίου [ :-Ρ ], δεν είναι καθόλου κακό να σταθεροποιείσαι σε ένα συγκεκριμένο βάρος, ακόμα και για περισσότερο από μια εβδομάδα. Καταλαβαίνω την ανυπομονησία σου, αλλά σκέψου ότι τώρα είσαι καλύτερα από πριν και αν συνεχίσεις έτσι, σε μια εβδομάδα θα είσαι αναμφισβήτητα καλύτερα από τώρα. Εξ άλλου, δεν απέχεις και πολύ από τον αρχικό στόχο σου και σου μένουν και δύο εβδομάδες καλής διαγωγής για να τα καταφέρεις!

ΠΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Eχεις δικιο αλλα εγω σε λιγο παω Επιδαυρο και μετα την παρασταση το βραδυ θα παμε για φαι καλες δωδεκα και αυριο θα ειμαι +1 κιλο στανταρ. Και Κυριακη θα ειμαι παλι σε διαιτα για να πεσω για τριτη φορα απο τα 56 στα 55.

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!
Συγχαρητηρια επισης για τις προσπαθειες σας ανεξαρτητως αποτελεσματος!

Εχω 2 μερες να γραψω κ σημερα εδειξε -1,1kg!!
Βεβαια ειναι φυσιολογικο δεδομενου οτι αδιαθετησα και τερμα η κατακρατηση και εβγαλα κ ενα δοντι οποτε θελοντας κ μη νηστεια!

Τελικα αμα πινεις μονο υγρα κ μασας αργα δεν τρως τοσο κ τα κιλα φευγουν αερας!

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες!

----------


## papa_justify

Penelope, να σου πω τι κάνω εγώ σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, αν και δεν ενδείκνυται για συνέχεια: 

Τρώω το πολύ 500 θερμίδες σύνολο μέχρι το βράδυ, μοιρασμένα όπως με βολεύει καλύτερα για να μη λυσσάξω [στην περίπτωσή σου, ελαφρύ πρωινό και κανα δυο καλαμάκια σκέτα στον Ισθμό ας πούμε ;-) ] και το βράδυ συμπληρώνω μέχρι εκεί που θέλω και είμαι καλυμμένη. Δεν πολυκοιτάω τα λιπαρά, εστιάζω στο να μην ξεπεράσω τις γενικές θερμίδες μου. Δηλαδή αν εσύ τρως ας πούμε 1200 τη μέρα, σου μένει μια ολόκληρη εφτακοσάρα για βράδυ! 

Δεν είναι και λίγο, και κανονικά καλύτερα να μην τρώμε πάνω από 500 άντε 600 σε ένα γεύμα κανονικό, αλλά τουλάχιστον κιλό ολόκληρο δεν παίρνεις με τίποτα την επομένη.

ΜΗΝ ΠΤΟΕΙΣΑΙ και κοίτα να περάσεις καλά!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Eυχαριστω! Δεν πτοουμαι αλλα βλεπω οτι τα 2 τελευταια κιλα ειναι τα πιο δυσκολα. Δεν σταθεροποιουμαι με τιποτα!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη μην ανησυχεις οπως μου χεις πει κ εσυ τοσες φορες ειμαστε πλεον πολύ κοντα στον στόχο οποτε απλα απολαυσε το.εγω αποφασισα να το παω χαλαρα κ οτι χασω.

----------


## granita_ed

ξεχασα να πω σημερα στα ιδια αλλα απορω αφου χτες εφαγα 2 παγωτα.1 το μεσημερι κ 1 το βραδυ.κ ακομα να αδιαθετησω :-(

----------


## alalumaki

Πηνελόπη, σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τα κιλά που έχασες !!! Δεν πρέπει να έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει?. Και επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει το τόπικ από την αρχή και ούτε μπορώ να διαβάσω 126 σελίδες, μπορείς να μου πεις πως τα έχασες για να παίρνω κουράγιο ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ !!! Υποθέτω ότι το έχεις γράψει πολλές φορές?. Έχεις κάνει επέμβαση ή έπαιρνες κάποια φάρμακα, εκτός από διατροφή γιατί νομίζω ότι η διατροφή είναι αυτονόητη με τόσα κιλά που έχασες ?

----------


## papa_justify

Penelope, μη συζητάς, εγώ έχω κανένα τρίμηνο που παίζω στα 64-65, χεχε... Όχι ότι κάνω καμιά διατροφή της πείνας, δεν έχω παράπονο. [Μεταξύ μας τώρα, θα έπρεπε να τρώω 1450 θερμίδες για το ύψος, το βάρος και την ηλικία μου προκειμένου να χάσω και κάτω από τις 1650 δεν πέφτω ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Ας είναι καλά η γυμναστικούλα που κρατάει την προσπάθεια ζωντανή. ΟΛΕ!]

----------


## karamela_ed

*-300 σήμερα, αντε να αδιαθετησω να τελειωνω, νιωθω πολυυυ πρησμένη*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by alalumaki_
> Πηνελόπη, σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια για τα κιλά που έχασες !!! Δεν πρέπει να έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει?. Και επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει το τόπικ από την αρχή και ούτε μπορώ να διαβάσω 126 σελίδες, μπορείς να μου πεις πως τα έχασες για να παίρνω κουράγιο ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕ !!! Υποθέτω ότι το έχεις γράψει πολλές φορές?. Έχεις κάνει επέμβαση ή έπαιρνες κάποια φάρμακα, εκτός από διατροφή γιατί νομίζω ότι η διατροφή είναι αυτονόητη με τόσα κιλά που έχασες ?


Κοιτα εγω ετρωγα λιγο απο 800 μεχρι 1100 θερμιδες... γυμναστηριο καθε μερα ανελειπως και εχω παρει lipotox, xs, και kilokiller. Αυτα. Διατροφη και γυμναστικη θελει... τπτ αλλο!

----------


## granita_ed

αχ αυτη η περιοδος..πανω που παιρνω τα πανω μου περνανε οι μερες κ ερχεται κ ξανακολλαω!τι πραγμα κ αυτο!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by granita_
> αχ αυτη η περιοδος..πανω που παιρνω τα πανω μου περνανε οι μερες κ ερχεται κ ξανακολλαω!τι πραγμα κ αυτο!


κι αυτός ο Θεός δεν μπορουσε τους 3 μηνες του καλοκαιριου να ειχε προνοήσει και να μην ειχαμε περιοδο με την ζεστη?

----------


## penelope1985

ηρθε παντως! κατι ειναι και<αυτο...

----------


## granita_ed

εμενα δεν ηρθε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

α μαλακια!

----------


## granita_ed

την περιμενω απο χτες ελπιζω να ερθει συντομα!!!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

κι εγω στην αναμονη ειμαι γρρ

----------


## alalumaki

Eυχαριστώ Πηνελόπη, νομίζω ότι η διατροφή και η γυμναστική είναι αυτή που έφερε το αποτέλεσμα και όχι τα χάπια.... ίσως και αυτά κάτι να κάνουν στην όλη προσπάθεια.... Μπράβο σου πάντως....

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> πηνελοπη μην ανησυχεις οπως μου χεις πει κ εσυ τοσες φορες ειμαστε πλεον πολύ κοντα στον στόχο οποτε απλα απολαυσε το.εγω αποφασισα να το παω χαλαρα κ οτι χασω.
> 
> ξεχασα να πω σημερα στα ιδια αλλα απορω αφου χτες εφαγα 2 παγωτα.1 το μεσημερι κ 1 το βραδυ.κ ακομα να αδιαθετησω :-(


Συμφωνω.Κι εγω ετσι ειμαι τωρα.Χαλαρα και οτι χασω μεχρι τελος Αυγουστου, μετα θα κοιταξω να συντηρηθω.

Οσο για την περιοδο, join the club!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο!τουλαχιστον εφτιαξε το "εντερικο" μου προβλημα!κατι ειναι κ αυτο.!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

ηρθε ηρθε!!!!!!!!γιουπι!!!!

----------


## Constance

Kαι στα δικα μου.:P Aντε θα ξεφουσκωσεις τωρα, αυριο να ζυγιστεις και θα δεις διαφορα.

----------


## granita_ed

μπα γιατι λεω να φαω κ σημερα κατι παραπανω!απο αυριο θα προσεξω παλι λιγακι.τουλαχιστον ηρθε..ουφ!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλησπερααα! η περιοδος τελικα ειναι μεγα ζητημα...
μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω!!!

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki μου μια χαρα πας βλεπω.Κι εγω ακομα περιμενω την περιοδο.Δεν ξερω τι θα γινει μαυτη την ιστορια 9η μερα σημερα.Οσο αφορα το ζυγισμα, ειμαι στα ιδια.

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-800!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέερα 
-100

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα!
-900!

----------


## papa_justify

μ' έφαγες: - 700

Καλό Σαββατοκύριακο σε όλα τα καλά παιδάκια :-Ρ :-)

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα! Μολις γυρισα απο Επιδαυρο και εχω φαει τον κωλο μ. Η ζυγαρια λεει +2 κιλα! Και παλι καλα να λεω... Να δω τι θα δειξει το πρωι!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα στα ιδια αλλα αυτες τις μερες πεφτει πολυ φαγητο!ευτυχως αδιαθετησα τουλαχιστον κ δεν παχυνα με οσα τρωω εδω κ 3 μερες!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα 56,1 σημερα δηλαδη +800 γρ περιπου απο προχθες. Υπαρχει Θεος τελικα!

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα κι απο μενα.Δε λεω να ξεκολλησω απο τα 70 και κατι.Η περιοδος αφαντη, οι επισκεψεις στην τουαλετα αφαντες κι αυτες.Αντε να δουμε ως ποτε.

----------


## penelope1985

Κουραγιο Constance!

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα σε ολους!
Σημερα σταθερα 88.1. Παλι καλα.

constance μην ανησυχεις, μολις αδιαθετησεις θα δεις ξαφνικη απωλεια +-2kg. Το ιδιο μου συνεβη και εμενα...Κρατα γερα!

----------


## Constance

Mωρε ας αδιαθετησω εγω κι ας μην δω και απωλεια.Δεν παει αλλο!

----------


## karamela_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΕΕΡΑ
αδιαθετησα και ειμαι -300 σημερα

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα εγω σημερα + 600!οποτε ειμαι 58.8,κ λιγα ειναι αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι κατι μ επιασε στις 12.30 το βραδυ κ εφαγα 4 βερυκοκα και ηπια 1 λιτρο νερο.κ πριν ειχα φαει 1 πιατο καρπουζι.δε ξερω τι εχω παθει. :-(

----------


## murcielago

Καλημέρα!
-300

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολες! Καλη βδομαδα!
-600 σημερα! 
55.5

----------


## murcielago

Kαλημέρα!
-600

----------


## koralaki

καλημερα, καλη εβδομαδα, καλυτερη απο την προηγουμενη ελπιζω αλλιως...ουφ!
85.5 μετα απο δυσκολο σαββατοκυριακο κ ξαναρχιζω,
τα παντα απτην αρχη!
κ τα κιλα!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα σημερα σαν απο θαυμα ειμαι 58.4!!!!!ουφ ευτυχως γιατι ουτε 59 θελω να ξαναδω ΠΟΤΕ! αρα -400γρ.

----------


## ria_ed

χαλασε ο γιαγκουλας!!!!!!! yioupiiiiiiii !!!!!!

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα! Για να λεμε κ τα ασχημα οχι μονο τα καλα, σημερα +400. Ο οργανισμος εξισορροπει την αποτομη απωλεια που ειχα τις προηγουμενες 3 μερες..(η μηπως ηταν παγωτο που εφαγα χθες βραδυ??? :Smile:

----------


## ria_ed

πόσο ηταν? γιατι κι εγω εφαγα παγωτο.... μισο κιλό εχθες το βραδυ κ ευτυχως η ζυγαρια με εγκατελειψε!!! σου λέει δε μας παρατας εσυ θα σε παρατησω εγω... τρελεγκω χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## karamela_ed

-100 σήμερα και με περιοδο

----------


## granita_ed

καραμελιτσα ειμαι φαν σου παντως!να το ξερεις!κ αν ο επομενος σου στοχος ειναι 120 στις 6/8 ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τον πετυχεις!παντα η βδομαδα μετα την περιοδο ειναι η καλυτερη να χασουμε.δε ξερω γιατι αλλα ολοι το λενε.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολους! 
Σημερα παλι 77,3... εχει στοιχειωσει αυτο το νουμερο εδω και 15 μερες, να δουμε ποτε θα ξεκολλησω!

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον τωρα π γυρισα σπιτι μετα απο 4 ωρες περπατημα για δουλειες ειμαι -400 γρ δλδ 55.1.

----------


## granita_ed

αντε ρε μπραβο!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

thanx μαλον αυριο θα κερασω!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχα..ελπιζω οχι παλι παγωτο!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

καλα sugarfree cheesecake η κατι παραπλησιο...

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by ria_
> πόσο ηταν? γιατι κι εγω εφαγα παγωτο.... μισο κιλό εχθες το βραδυ κ ευτυχως η ζυγαρια με εγκατελειψε!!! σου λέει δε μας παρατας εσυ θα σε παρατησω εγω... τρελεγκω χαχαχαχαχα


χαχαχαχαχαχα
εγω πηρα νεα  :Big Grin: 
τι την ηθελα !!!
μου φαινεται δε θα ξαναζυγιστω,
θα δω.
οπως μουρθει!
σιγουρα στο διαιτολογο 1 φορα τη βδομαδα.

----------


## penelope1985

-200 ρε πουστη!
55.3
Ελεος ρε γαμωτο ολο φτανω και ολο παω...

----------


## Constance

Κανονιστε τι θα κερασετε σημερα, εγω ειμαι ακομη στα ιδια.:P Αμα κερνατε αερα κοπανιστο ειμαι μεσα παντως.:P

----------


## penelope1985

αερα κοπανιστο ρε συ στανταρ! Εχω αλλα 300 γρ! Δεν μπορω αλλο λεμε! Τα 300 γρ γινανε σαν 3 κιλα.

----------


## granita_ed

καλε τι στεναχωριεσαι!σιγα ψυχολογικο ειναι μη νομιζεις οτι τα 300γρ θα τα καταλαβεις κ αν φυγουν!
σημερα ειμαι 57.7!δλδ μειον 700γρ.τι χαρα!!!!!!!!! οποτε στον αερα κοπανιστο ειμαι μέσα!!!!!!!!

----------


## ELENI33

> πόσο ηταν? γιατι κι εγω εφαγα παγωτο.... μισο κιλό εχθες το βραδυ κ ευτυχως η ζυγαρια με εγκατελειψε!!! σου λέει δε μας παρατας εσυ θα σε παρατησω εγω... τρελεγκω χαχαχαχαχα


ria δεν ηταν πολυ, 2 μπαλες μονο κ τιποτα αλλο για βραδυ...
Αλλα ενταξει μαλλον αντεδρασε εξισορροπητικα ο οργανισμος γιατι 2 κιλα σε 2 μερες ειναι πολυ!

Σημερα δεν ζυγιστηκα αυριο παλι!

----------


## Constance

Λοιπον, εφαγα σημερα πρωινο, 1 ποτηρι γαλα με μελι, και μισο τοστ, εφυγα για τις δουλειες μου, γυριζω σπιτι, ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ παω τουαλετα, και ζυγιζομαι. Αποτελεσμα 69,6!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΙΔΑ ΕΞΑΡΙ, ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λοιπον, εφαγα σημερα πρωινο, 1 ποτηρι γαλα με μελι, και μισο τοστ, εφυγα για τις δουλειες μου, γυριζω σπιτι, ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ παω τουαλετα, και ζυγιζομαι. Αποτελεσμα 69,6!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΙΔΑ ΕΞΑΡΙ, ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


πω πω..πολλα κερασματα θα πεσουν!χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λοιπον, εφαγα σημερα πρωινο, 1 ποτηρι γαλα με μελι, και μισο τοστ, εφυγα για τις δουλειες μου, γυριζω σπιτι, ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ παω τουαλετα, και ζυγιζομαι. Αποτελεσμα 69,6!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΙΔΑ ΕΞΑΡΙ, ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kοπελια το κερασμα παει σε σενα! Συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## granita_ed

τι εγινε πηνελοπη βρηκες ευκαιρια κ το πασαρες αλλου???περιμενω κ απ τις δυο σας!αντε!χιχι

----------


## bouliana

εύγε constance.!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

εμ δεν μπορω να κερασω στο 55.3. Ειναι ακαιρο!

----------


## granita_ed

καλα καλα μεχρι να γυρισω ομως θα χεις παει 53!!!!!

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαα ευχαριστω! :Big Grin: 
Τικερακι παντως θα αλλαξω αυριο με το πρωινο ζυγισμα!

----------


## penelope1985

Στα 53 θα σας παω ταξιδι οχι starbucks

----------


## granita_ed

χαχα μην ανησυχεις το χουμε το χουμε!!!!!τι ειναι 2 κιλακια? (το παιζω ανετη κ καλα κ εδω κλαιγομαι για να χασω μισο κιλο)!

----------


## Constance

Αμα κερνας ταξιδι εγω ειμαι πολυ καλοβολη, οπουδηποτε παω.:P:P:P

----------


## penelope1985

Haha! Ενταξει λοιπον! Θα σας παω καπου εξωτικα! Πως σας φαινονται τα καμμενα βουρλα?

----------


## Constance

:P Υπαρχει παντα και η Λουτσα! :P

----------


## penelope1985

Σωστα! Ακομα πιο εξωτικη!

----------


## granita_ed

παιδια εγω παω παντου παντως!καλη παρεα να υπαρχει κ καλο παγωτακι!κ φυσικα τα δημητριακουλια που μου δωσατε!χιχιχιχι

----------


## penelope1985

εθιστηκαμε?

----------


## granita_ed

μπα..απλα τα σκεφτομαι,πηγα σουπερμαρκετ κ δε πηρα τπτ απαγορευτικο!μονο τυρακια αυτα τις μεριδουλες και μονο κοτοπουλο κ κανα σαλαμακι.σε υδατανθρακα δε πηρα τπτ

----------


## papa_justify

Constance, γερά! Με τσα-μπου-κά!!! θυμάμαι όταν είχα δει κι εγώ το 6 που είχα πάθει ταράκουλο χαράς και πήγα κατευθείαν για καινούριο παντελόνι... ωραίοι καιροί!!!

+100 σήμερα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο αλλά δεν κάθομαι έτσι: προσπαθώ να τα σκοτώσω στο στατικό ποδήλατο, χιχιχι

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο μπράβο Constance! συγχαρητήρια! πω πω κεράσματα ! τέλεια κορίτσια, άντε και στα δικά μας
οι υπόλοιπες!

Κι εγώ έχασα ακόμη μισό κιλάκι και όπου νάναι πλησιάζω τον πρώτο στόχο μου, τα 65 κιλά, ο επόμενος τα 60 
θα περιμένουν λιγάκι να γυρίσω από διακοπές και μετά.

----------


## penelope1985

-100 gr σημερα.
55.2 
κατι ειναι και αυτο!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Λοιπον, εφαγα σημερα πρωινο, 1 ποτηρι γαλα με μελι, και μισο τοστ, εφυγα για τις δουλειες μου, γυριζω σπιτι, ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ παω τουαλετα, και ζυγιζομαι. Αποτελεσμα 69,6!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΕΙΔΑ ΕΞΑΡΙ, ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Και φυσικα σημερα ΠΑΑΑΑΛΙ 70,2.Δηλαδη ημαρτον?:P
Τουλαχιστον αδιαθετησα.
Ευχαριστω για τα μπραβο anyway.:P
Πηνελοπη παλι καλα!
Καλημερες.

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν πειραζει μολις κατεβει το αιμα θα πεσεις κατευθειαν....

----------


## Constance

Ναι!Παρολαυτα τη ζυγαρια τη μουτζωσα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Σημερα που ζυγιστηκα πρωι πρωι πριν πιω νερα και καφεδες,εδειξε 117 αντι για 119 χθες.

----------


## penelope1985

δλδ καθημεριναι ζυγιζεσαι μετα τα νερα και τους καφεδες?

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Χθες ζυγιστηκα μετα απο μερα και καφεδες..Τις αλλες μερες παντα πριν πιω η φαω

----------


## brazil

Παλι 77,3... 17 μερες στα ιδια. Τυχαιο??? Δεν νομιζω...  :Smile:  Μαλλον κολλησαμε.....

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!!!!!αν κ τελικά κατα τη1 εφαγα 1 μικρο σαλαμακι και ηπια 3(μετρημενες γουλιες νερο) σημερα ανεβηκα 3 φορες κ με εδειξε τη πρωτη 56.9!!!!!τη δευτερη και τη τριτη δυστυχως με εδειξε 57 αλλα κ παλι καλα ειναι! -700γρ λοιπον!!

Πηνελοπη ειδες που δε πηρες?μια χαρα!
Constance περιμενε μια δυο μερες ακομα κ θα δεις!
ντινουλα μπραβο!

----------


## papa_justify

Έκανα βλακεία: πήρα θυροξίνη [άρα ήπια νερό] ξεχνώντας ότι δεν είχα ζυγιστεί και μετά φοβήθηκα να ανέβω [μια που κατέβασα το ένα τρίτο του μπουκαλιού λόγω δίψας], αλλά πιο μετά [που είχα πιει κι άλλο νερό] λέω "δεν μπιιιπ, θα ανέβω" και είδα ένα 64,700 και ΗΣΥΧΑΣΑ :-D

το τικεράκι δεν το αλλάζω, αρνούμαι να δεχθώ το αποτέλεσμα!!!

bouliana, μαζί θα πάμε στο next top model, μη μασάς ;-)

----------


## penelope1985

μπραβο κοριτσια

----------


## penelope1985

+200 ρε γαμωτο! Απο που? Απο το καρπουζι και το πεπονι? Ελεος δλδ
55.4

----------


## Constance

Εγω παλι τα κλασικα!70,2.Τελειωσε σου λεει η ζυγαρια, κανε εσυ διαιτα εγω εδω θα μεινω.

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες! 87.2 στη νεα ζυγαρια, 83 στη δουλεια,
οποτε δεν πανικοβαλομαι πολυ.
καθημερινο ζυγισμα μεχρι να φυγουν 1-2 κιλα!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σημερα ειμαι στα ίδια αν κ ζυγίστηκα σε "ξενη" ζυγαρια οποτε 100γρ πανω- κατω παιζουν.παντως ειμαι χαρούμενη γιατι επιασα τον στόχο μου κ εχω κ τη σημερινη μέρα ακόμα!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρααα

+700 χθες και +200 σημερα και μη χειροτερα

----------


## papa_justify

Ανεβαίνω σταθερά! Δεν θυμάμαι πλέον αν ήθελα να χάσω ή να πάρω! :-D Εχθές είχα ρεπό από τη γυμναστική [κάνω δευτέρα - τρίτη / πέμπτη - παρασκευή] οπότε σε συνδυασμό με τις παπάρες στο ανθυπομπριάμ είμαι σήμερα +200 από χθες που ήμουν +400 η ΡΟΜΠΑΑΑΑ!

μου αξίζει λοιπόν να ανεβάσω και το τικεράκι για να βλέπω τις συνέπειες της παπάρας [και να καθησυχάσω και το boulianάκι που νομίζει ότι μόνο αυτό έχει το προνόμιο της ατασθαλίας :-ΡΡΡ ]

φιλιά σε όλους, ΠΕΙΣΜΑΑΑ!!! :-*

----------


## angelika_ed

86,3!

----------


## sasa14

Συμφωνώ ...παιδιά το φαγητό είναι απόλαυση ....μια φορά δεν έχει κακές συνέπειες Η ΚΡΕΠΑΛΗ είναι τι πρόβλημα!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ε φυσικα +500! Το περιμενα δεν λεω... αλλα ηταν και παλι σοκαριστικο... 
55.9

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα ξεκολλησα λιγο απο το ενοχλητικο 70,2, μετα απο ουτε κι εγω ξερω ποσες μερες.Με εδειξε 70 στρογγυλο.

----------


## karamela_ed

-800

----------


## bouliana

συγχαρητήρια κορίτσια!!!!!!!!!!εμένα με έδειξα πιο κάτω η ζυγαριά αλλά μετά απο πσκ πάντα ξαναγυρνάει στα ιδια οπότε την δευτέρα θα δω αν θα αλλάξω το τικερ

----------


## koralaki

84.4 σημερα στη δουλεια, 
δεν μπορω να βλεπω το 87+
θα ζυγιζομαι στη δουλεια που δειχνει περιπου οσο του διαιτολογου)
αραια κ που ντυμενη φαγωμενη κτλ...
η νεα ζυγαριατου σπιτιου εφυγε απο το σπιτι τωρα! με συγχιζει  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κουκλες! 
-600 γρ σημερα...
55.3 αντε να δουμε γιατι παντα το σ/κ ειναι θανατηφορο.

----------


## koralaki

mprabo πηνελοπη!
δεν το χα σκεφτει οτι ισως φταινε τα σαβ/κα χμ

ΥΓ σε λιγο ζυγισμα στη δουλεια...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Η σημερινη μερα ειναι ιστορικη.:P
Επιτελους ειδα 6αρακι! 69.9.:P

----------


## granita_ed

constance μπραβο!
εγω εχω παρει ζυγαρια μαζι!(τη κρυβω μη τη δουν οι καμαριερες και μετα μας κοιτανε κ ψαχνουν αν ειμαστε χοντρες!χιχιχιχι,η μαμα μου με κραζει που δε χαλαρωνω ποτε αλλα τι ξερει αυτη ειναι κοκαλιαρα,μιλαμε την ειδα με μαγιω κ εμεινα,ουτε χαλαρωση ουτε κοιλιτσα η τυχερη).
σημερα ειμαι 57.5 βεβαια δε νομιζω οτι θα παιρνω καθε μερα μισο κιλο.νομιζω οτι απλα ανεβηκα κ καποια στιγμη εκει στο 58 ελπιζω να σταθεροποιηθω..

----------


## Constance

Ευχαριστω granitoula.Δε θα περνεις καθε μερα μισο κιλο ειναι η πρωτη μερα απλα που εφαγες ελευθερα.Κοιτα να περασεις καλα και μην αγχωνεσαι με τα κιλα μια χαρα τα πας. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα το μονο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι οταν γυρισω θα χω περιπου δεκα μερες να ερθω στα ισια μου μεχρι να ξαναφυγω αλλα μετα λεω μην ειμαι αχαριστη τουλαχιστον θα φυγω ξανα καπου χεστ@ τα κιλα!
αχ...ζηλευω που θα πατε σημερα βολτα!θελω κ εγωωωωωωωω ουααααααααααααα

----------


## Constance

Εγω ζηλευω που πανε ολοι για μπανιο και δεν εχω κανει ακομα ουτε μισο.σννιιιιιιφ.Ποτε γυριζεις αληθεια? :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

A ρε γρανιτα Θεα!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα γυριζω 1 αυγουστου.αχ κοριτσια τι εχω παθει,ειμαι διακοπες κ δε μπορω να χαλαρωσω.πω πω

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> χαχαχα γυριζω 1 αυγουστου.αχ κοριτσια τι εχω παθει,ειμαι διακοπες κ δε μπορω να χαλαρωσω.πω πω


Kακως.Ξυλο,ξυλο!:P

----------


## granita_ed

Constance παιδι μου πηγαινε να κανεις ενα μπανιο!πηγαινε με την Πηνελοπη.αφηστε τους καφεδες και τα ψωνια (ποια μιλαει) και πηγαιντε να απλωσετε τις κορμαρες σας στην παραλια γρηγορα!

----------


## Constance

Ε προς το παρον δε μπορω για τεχνικους λογους (ειμαι αδιαθετη).:P

----------


## granita_ed

εγω παω να ξαπλωσω μπροστα απ την πισινα (3 μετρα απ το δωματιο μου) και να λιασω την κατα μισο κιλο πιο χοντρη κορμαρα μου.φιλακια κουκλες!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> εγω παω να ξαπλωσω μπροστα απ την πισινα (3 μετρα απ το δωματιο μου) και να λιασω την κατα μισο κιλο πιο χοντρη κορμαρα μου.φιλακια κουκλες!!!!


χαχαχα!Φιλακια granitoula.Κι εγω παω να ψησω μπιφτεκι στο green pan.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα! Και εγω για μπανιο αμεσως μετα το mall. Δεν παλευεται η Αθηνα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*+ 900 σημερα γιατι χθες βγηκα και ήπια κοκτειλ αλλα απο σημερα επιστρεφω δυνατα και παλι 

constance μου πολυ χαιρμαι για εσενα σκεφτομαι ποσο ανεβασμενη ψυχολογια εχεις που ειδες 6*

----------


## karamela_ed

Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο!!!
πραγματικα πολυ καλο αυτο που καταφερες

----------


## sanelaki

kοριτσια μου ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.. μεσα σε μια βδομαδα εχω παρει 2,5 κιαλα. δεν μοορω να σταματησω να τρωω ιδιως το βραδυ. ειμαι 69 σημερα.. βοηθεια. δωστε κ,αμια συμβουλη..κατι..οτιδηποτε... ιμαι απελπισμενη. δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω..φοβαμαι μην τα χαλασω ολα ..

----------


## sanelaki

αχ βρε ελενακι και εγω διακοπες ειμαι για αυτο χαλαλωσα τοσο. ειναι να αδιαθετησω κιολας σημερα αυριο... ολα μαζι..

----------


## koralaki

mprabo eleni !
μπραβο κονστανς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! να κ το εξι!!!!!!!!!
εισαι αστερι!
σανελακι μη πανικοβαλεσαι, ειναι ναδιαθετησεις γιαυτο...
τρωγε ο,τι θες αλλα μην ανοιξεις κ πολυ το στομαχακι σου βρε καλο μου κ αντε να επανελθεις μετα...

-400 γρ. σημερα για μενα!
δεν το περιμενα με τοσα βαρη κ χαλαρη διατροφη!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *+ 900 σημερα γιατι χθες βγηκα και ήπια κοκτειλ αλλα απο σημερα επιστρεφω δυνατα και παλι 
> 
> constance μου πολυ χαιρμαι για εσενα σκεφτομαι ποσο ανεβασμενη ψυχολογια εχεις που ειδες 6*


Απο ψυχολογια αστο ειναι μεγαλο θεμα.Αλλα δε μπορω να πω, ειμαι ικανοποιημενη με την πορεια μου.Σ'ευχαριστω.Και μπραβο και σε σενα για την προσπαθεια σου.Μου αρεσει που συνεχιζεις απτοητη.


Σημερα με εδειξε -100.Απο το ολοτελα καλο κι αυτο.

----------


## sanelaki

και σημερα 69. μα πως γινεται αυτο? κατσικωθηκαν οντως αυτα τα βρωμοκιλα..2,5 ολκληρα και κατσικωθηκαν??? δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  εχθθες εφαγα πιο μαζεμενα αλλα τιποτα ακομα. σημερα γυρναω αθηνα και θα με δουνοι γονειςς μου και θα μου πουν οτι παχυνα και 8α στενοχωρηθω κι αλλο.. καθε μερα στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε προσεχε μην παχυνεις.. και τωρα 8α με δουννν ετσι. και εχουν και ενα ματι ζυγαρια ρε γαμωτο.. τι 8α κανω?

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> και σημερα 69. μα πως γινεται αυτο? κατσικωθηκαν οντως αυτα τα βρωμοκιλα..2,5 ολκληρα και κατσικωθηκαν??? δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω...      εχθθες εφαγα πιο μαζεμενα αλλα τιποτα ακομα. σημερα γυρναω αθηνα και θα με δουνοι γονειςς μου και θα μου πουν οτι παχυνα και 8α στενοχωρηθω κι αλλο.. καθε μερα στο τηλεφωνο μου λενε προσεχε μην παχυνεις.. και τωρα 8α με δουννν ετσι. και εχουν και ενα ματι ζυγαρια ρε γαμωτο.. τι 8α κανω?


1.73, 69 κιλα και θα σου πουν οτι παχυνες?Τι να πω...

----------


## sanelaki

κοριτσακια μου μια ζωη με ξεραν 55-60 κιλα .μετα με ειδαν 86. οποτε μεχρι να πετυχω το στοχο μου φοβουνται μην χαλασω οσο κοπο εχω κανει και μου λενε οποτε με δουν ειτε καλα ειτε κακα....ελενακι τι κανεις και εχεις πεσει τοσο αποτομα? τα γραφεις στο τ εφαγα σημερα μηπως?

----------


## koralaki

asteri h elenh!
βουλιμικο χθες,
ενας παραγοντας που οδηγησε σαυτο ηταν κ το οτι καθε ζυγαρια με εδειχνε διαφορετικο νουμερο.
ξεθαψα την παλια μου ζυγαρια που εχασα τα κιλα,
σε λιγο ζυγισμα κ στο εξης ζυγισμα μονο σαυτη...
αλλιως θα ξεσπω στο ψυγειο!
ελπιζω μονο να μην ειναι αμειλικτη μετα το αδεισμα του ψυγειου...

----------


## karamela_ed

-900 ωραια τραμπαλα κανω τις 3 τελευταιες μερες συν 900 - 900 συν 900 -900 και ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι παλι - μπας και πεσω στα 121,...

----------


## badgirl11

me to kalo!
οριστε ξεθαψα κ το παλιο νικ εκτο απο τη ζυγαρια.
θελω να γυρισω στα παλια  :Big Grin:

----------


## badgirl11

86.2 μετα απο ολα αυτα λ ξανα στον αγωνα

----------


## penelope1985

55! Se analogikh zygaria se allo spiti alla 55! Kai fysika gia prwino 1150 thermides!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 55! Se analogikh zygaria se allo spiti alla 55! Kai fysika gia prwino 1150 thermides!


Congrats. :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα ξεκολλησα μετα απο 2,5 εβδομαδες!! 76,5 επιτελους!!!!!!!!!!! 

Συγχαρητηρια Costance, περιμενω κι εγω αυτη την στιγμη! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## penelope1985

Constance sygxarhthria! 100 gr einai teleia!

----------


## Constance

Μια χαρα παω.Μου φτανει που κατοχυρωσα το 6αρακι.

----------


## granita_ed

eleni μπραβο
πηνελοπη μουυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!καλα δε το συζητω μη κοιτας που λειπω θα το γιορτασουμε με το που επιστρεψω!
constance δε σε φοβαμαι εισαι σταθερη αγωνιστρια!μεχρι να γυρισω θα χεις παει 68 σιγουρα!
bad girl προτεινω να χαλαρωσεις λιγο,δλδ σταματα να ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινα κ φαε κανονικα αλλα οχι πολυ.νομιζω οτι εισαι πολυ αγχωμενη κ μονο κακο κανεις στον εαυτο σου

----------


## penelope1985

nai nai. molis ertheis tha kanoume party vevaia twra eimai 56.

----------


## granita_ed

ε ενταξει κ εγω θα γυρισω 58 τι να κανουμε!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 86.2 μετα απο ολα αυτα λ ξανα στον αγωνα


την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ημουν ιδια κιλα με σημερα στο διαιτολογο,
σημερα ομως φαγωμενη, αρα ειχα κ απωλεια αποπανω με τοσο φαγοποτι.
απο αυριο λοιπον πιο πιστα το διαιτολογιο μου! αναθαρρησα!

εχεις δικιο γρανιτα, οχι θα ζυγιζομαι, αλλα θα μετρω απωλεια...
ας δειχνουν ο,τι θενε οι ζυγαριες, αμα χασω τα 10 κιλα που θελω τελειωσε το παραμυθι!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> κοριτσακια μου μια ζωη με ξεραν 55-60 κιλα .μετα με ειδαν 86. οποτε μεχρι να πετυχω το στοχο μου φοβουνται μην χαλασω οσο κοπο εχω κανει και μου λενε οποτε με δουν ειτε καλα ειτε κακα....ελενακι τι κανεις και εχεις πεσει τοσο αποτομα? τα γραφεις στο τ εφαγα σημερα μηπως?
> 
> 
> ...


καλα δεν κοιμασαι για να μην ανεβει η ενδειξη της ζυγαριας?
ε αμα ειναι να κλειστουμε σε γυαλα καλυτερα παχυες  :Big Grin: 
σευχαριστω ελενη μου,καλως σας βρηκα,
μετα απο εβδομαδα γεματη γλυκα κ φαγητα εχασα κι αποπανω,
οποτε απο αυριο θα προσπαθησω πιο συνετα.
ναναι καλα τογυμναστηριο κ το βραδυνο ραψιμο!

συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια,
δε θυμαμαι ομως ποσα ησουν ακριβως αφου αλλαξες το τικερ...



> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Α και το τελευταίο γεύμα το τρώω στι 5-6 το απόγευμα... Νομίζω κι αυτό έπαιξε έναν πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο, γιατί μετά με το ποδήλατο το έκαιγα...


οταν τρως μετα απο αεροβια ασκηση αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες ο οργανισμος να κανει κατι δημιουργικο με την τροφη αντι να την αποθηκευσει ως λιπος,
οποτε πολυ καλα κανεις.
προσωπικα το μεγαλυτερο μου γευμα το τρωω μετα το γυμναστηριο,
φαγητο γλυκα κ ο,τι αλλο τραβαει η ορεξη μου,
κπιανει το κολπο!
η βραδυνη νηστεια ναι κανει πολυ καλο, αν κ για μενα το 6 ειναι πολυ νωρις κ σπανια το κανω,
συνηθως τελευταιο γευμα καπου 8-9 ωστε ναμη τσιμπολογαω στη βραδυνη δουλεια...κ βγαζω 15ωρη νηστεια ανετα.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα. Σαββατο κρατηθηκα αλλα Κυριακη καθολου! Χτες το βραδυ εφαγα 2μιση κομματια παστιτσιο και μισο λιτρο παγωτο...
+1.1 κιλα 
56.1
αλλα ειδα 55 οποτε δεν πειραζει...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα σε ολους.Σημερα -300.Καλα παμε.Αντε να δω τι θα γινει οταν φτασω στα 68.Απο το σχολειο εχω να βρεθω σε αυτα τα κιλα, περιμενω κολλημα ημερών.

----------


## badgirl11

ο υπνος κανει καλο γιατι εκρινεται η ορμονη αδυνατισματος (το βραδυ)
για το μεσημερι δεν ξερω
εγω παντως μεταξυ υπνου κ διαιτας θα διαλεγα υπνο,
αλλα αφου δεν τον εχω διαθεσιμο ας κανω διιατα χαχαχαχ
η αληθεια ειναι απο τοτε που ξαναρχισα γυμναστηριο μπαιμπαι υπνος,
δεν τα προλαβαινω ολα...
κ το βραδυ κοιμαμαι 6 ωρες μονο...
που ειναι η λεπτινη μου οεο?  :Big Grin: 

oso gia th nhsteia τελευταιο 5 πρωτο 8 ειναι 15ωρη κ ειναι νηστεια ΙΦ  :Big Grin:  καλο ειναι αυτο μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## badgirl11

+200g 86.4
μετα τα τηγανιτα...

----------


## sanelaki

600- εχθες με τον γυρισμο μου στην αθηνα και τον ερχομο της περιοδου.. στοχος μεχρι να ξαναπαω πατρα να δω 66,5.σημερα 68,4

----------


## papa_justify

Θα ακολουθήσω την πολύτιμη συμβουλή τού boulianaκίου και θα ξαναζυγιστώ Πέμπτη 29 του μηνού, δηλαδή μια εβδομάδα μετά το τελευταίο ζύγισμα. Αμάν με τα 300 πάνω - 300 κάτω! Πιο πολύ αγχώνομαι, παρά βοηθιέμαι. Κι εσύ, koralaki / κακό κορίτσι, δεν βλέπω να τηρείς την υπόσχεση ότι θα ζυγίζεσαι μόνο στον διαιτολόγο! Συγγνώμη τώρα, αλλά τα ίδια [email protected]#!!% είμαστε κι έτσι δικαιούμαι να σου την πω. Η ζυγαριά είναι ΜΗ ΤΖΙΖΖΖΖ για μια βδομάδα, κομπρέντε;;; 

Κατά τα άλλα, μεγάλες και εμπνευστικές προόδους είδα ότι είχατε τις μέρες που δεν είχα μπει! Κόνστανς και eleni, τρομερά αποτελέσματα, δεν έχω λόγια! Να ξέρετε ότι μου δίνετε όλοι πολλή δύναμη και προσθέτετε στην αποφασιστικότητά μου. Είστε μέσα στην καρδιά μου χωρίς να σας ξέρω καν. 

Φιλάκια, μωρά μου :-***

----------


## granita_ed

constance οταν γυρισω κερνας!!!!!!!χαχααχαχα
σημερα με εδειξε 57.7 αν κ εφαγα λιγο χτες ισως επειδη κοιμηθηκα μονο 5 ωρες.παντως γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.ετσι οπως τρωω δε νομιζω να γυρισω πανω απο 58.το βασικοτερο ειναι οτι τρωω τα παντα απο λιγο κ δεν μου λειπει τπτ.καπως ετσι υποθετω θα ναι κ η συντηρηση.μονο που τωρα τρωω καθε βραδυ ενα γλυκο και ζελε.

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by papa_justify_
> Θα ακολουθήσω την πολύτιμη συμβουλή τού boulianaκίου και θα ξαναζυγιστώ Πέμπτη 29 του μηνού, δηλαδή μια εβδομάδα μετά το τελευταίο ζύγισμα. Αμάν με τα 300 πάνω - 300 κάτω! Πιο πολύ αγχώνομαι, παρά βοηθιέμαι. Κι εσύ, koralaki / κακό κορίτσι, δεν βλέπω να τηρείς την υπόσχεση ότι θα ζυγίζεσαι μόνο στον διαιτολόγο! Συγγνώμη τώρα, αλλά τα ίδια [email protected]#!!% είμαστε κι έτσι δικαιούμαι να σου την πω. Η ζυγαριά είναι ΜΗ ΤΖΙΖΖΖΖ για μια βδομάδα, κομπρέντε;;; 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα, μεγάλες και εμπνευστικές προόδους είδα ότι είχατε τις μέρες που δεν είχα μπει! Κόνστανς και eleni, τρομερά αποτελέσματα, δεν έχω λόγια! Να ξέρετε ότι μου δίνετε όλοι πολλή δύναμη και προσθέτετε στην αποφασιστικότητά μου. Είστε μέσα στην καρδιά μου χωρίς να σας ξέρω καν. 
> 
> Φιλάκια, μωρά μου :-***


ούτε εσύ υπάρχεις κοπελιά!!! εγώ με τιμώρησα με μηνιαία άγνοια των κιλών μου γιατί αυτό μου αξίζει. μην παραβιάσεις την εβδομάδα γιατί θα σε τιμωρήσω κ εσένα!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> constance οταν γυρισω κερνας!!!!!!!χαχααχαχα
> σημερα με εδειξε 57.7 αν κ εφαγα λιγο χτες ισως επειδη κοιμηθηκα μονο 5 ωρες.παντως γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη.ετσι οπως τρωω δε νομιζω να γυρισω πανω απο 58.το βασικοτερο ειναι οτι τρωω τα παντα απο λιγο κ δεν μου λειπει τπτ.καπως ετσι υποθετω θα ναι κ η συντηρηση.μονο που τωρα τρωω καθε βραδυ ενα γλυκο και ζελε.


χαχα!Εννοειται το επομενο κερασμα ειναι δικο μου.Πεντε κιλα εμειναν πολυ λιγα.Ελπιζω μονο να μη φαω κανενα κολλημα και μου σπασει τα νευρα.Καλα εσυ εχεις μετρο σε ειδα εγω.Θα φας το γλυκο και το παγωτο σου σε νορμαλ ποσοτητα δε θα ξεκοιλιαστεις.Ετσι ειναι.Μια χαρα τα εχεις παει, οτι εχει μεινει πλεον ειναι περιπατος.

----------


## penelope1985

Aφου ρε Constance η granita φουλαρει με τον αερα.... Τι να φαει του σκασμου? Εγω χτες το βραδυ φουλαρα στα 2μιση κομματια παστιτσιο και μισο κιλο παγωτο...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Aφου ρε Constance η granita φουλαρει με τον αερα.... Τι να φαει του σκασμου? Εγω χτες το βραδυ φουλαρα στα 2μιση κομματια παστιτσιο και μισο κιλο παγωτο...


χαχαχα!Οντως.Καλα κι εγω αμα μιλαμε για φουλαρισμα σας ειπα.Κανα ταψακι μουσακα, κανα 2λιτρο παγωτο και τετοια.Ελπιζω απλα να μη τα ξαναζησω ποτε αυτα.

----------


## karamela_ed

- 1 κιλο σημερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelika_ed

χτες 85,6 σημερα 84,9 λιγο απιθανο μαλλον λογω του οτι ειμαι λιγο αρρωστη

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Aφου ρε Constance η granita φουλαρει με τον αερα.... Τι να φαει του σκασμου? Εγω χτες το βραδυ φουλαρα στα 2μιση κομματια παστιτσιο και μισο κιλο παγωτο...
> 
> 
> χαχαχα!Οντως.Καλα κι εγω αμα μιλαμε για φουλαρισμα σας ειπα.Κανα ταψακι μουσακα, κανα 2λιτρο παγωτο και τετοια.Ελπιζω απλα να μη τα ξαναζησω ποτε αυτα.


δε καταλαβα σουσουραδες!με κοροιδευετε?εγω φταιω που πρηζομαι αμεσως και σκαω?????αντε κ οταν φτασω στα 54 θα κερασω εγω φαγητο,οχι τσαγακια κ διαιτητικα!

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα καλα granita εχασες σημερα! Δεν υπηρχαμε! Δυο ωρες λεγαμε για φαγια και μετα ειχαμε καταλογο simply burgers και τον αναλυσαμε... 

Σημερα 55.1 Αυριο ελπιζω στη Ανασταση!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Χαχα καλα granita εχασες σημερα! Δεν υπηρχαμε! Δυο ωρες λεγαμε για φαγια και μετα ειχαμε καταλογο simply burgers και τον αναλυσαμε... 
> 
> Σημερα 55.1 Αυριο ελπιζω στη Ανασταση!


χαχαχα ναι τετοια φιλολογικη αναλυση σε καταλογο ντελιβερι δεν πρεπει να εχει ξαναγινει.:P 
Σημερα στα ιδια εγω.

----------


## granita_ed

αντε ρε...ζηλευω!δε πειραζει την επομενη φορα θα αναλυσουμε κ μαζι κατι!χιχι
εγω σημερα το πρωι ημουν 57.6 ελπιζω αυριο να μαι στα ιδια.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



οχι σε ζηλευουμε!

----------


## granita_ed

ασε γιατι νοιωθω καθε μερα σα μπαλονι.νοιωθω οτι εχω παρει 3 κιλα τουλαχιστον παρολο που η ζυγαρια με δειχνει οκ.δε ξερω γιατι.

----------


## karamela_ed

-700 σημερα το 119 το βλεπωωωωω

----------


## badgirl11

+1 λογω εξοδου 
απο αυριο καλυτερα!

----------


## penelope1985

-100 γρ.
55
Αντε Ανασταση!

----------


## brazil

Μπραααααβο Πηνελοπη!!! Καλη συντηρηση τωρα!!!

----------


## brazil

Εγω... 76,1 σημερα δηλαδη -400γρ, μια χαρα!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ευχαριστω και στα δικα σας ευχομαι!

----------


## badgirl11

sygarhthria pinelopi!
ευχομαι του χρονου νασαι ιδια κιλα!
(κ ολα τα χρονια αν τ επιθυμεις)

καλη συντηρηση!

σημερα ιδια με χθες,
87.1
μετα απο 2ο βουλιμικο.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Εμ παγωτο με ολα τα λιπαρα ηθελα χθες, που να καψω θερμιδα μετα.Τεσπα συνεχιζουμε.:P

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!
πηνελοπη μου αντε βρε!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!
εγω σημερα ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ 57.9!αχ..τι να κανω δε πειραζει!

----------


## karamela_ed

εγω +200 σήμερα αλλα δεν πειραζει θα μου τα δείξει μαζεμενα αυριο ......................... ελπίζω :P

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια εγω θα γιορτασω το 55 με μεριδα καλαμακι χοιρινο με πιτες αλλα χωρις πατατες...

----------


## sasa14

ε σιγά αυτο διαιτητικό είναι μην τρελένεσαι......

αλλα αν μονο αυτό σου έχει λείψει....κάντο με ευχαρίστηση!!

----------


## brazil

Να το χαρεις Πηνελοπακι γιατι σου αξιζει!! 

Εγω τελικα σημερα ειμαι.... 75,5! Απιστευτο??? Λετε να ειμαι 75 την Κυριακη που φευγω διακοπες? Αυτο θα ειναι ειδηση!!!

----------


## badgirl11

me to kalo -10 brazilianaki!
εκει που ενιωθα σκασμενη μετα τοσο φαγητο (απτη στεναχωρια),
ξαφνου ενιωσα αναλαφρη,
ζυγιστηκα μετα το ενδιαμεσο γευμα κ ειμαι 86,4 κιλα!
επιτελους εφυγε αυτο το 7
αναπτερωθηκε το ηθικο κ προχωρω για 5!

----------


## sanelaki

πηνελοπακι μπραβο κοπελαρα μου...συγχαρητηρια!!ελπιζω να σου αρεσει ο καινουριος σου εαυτος και το ηθικο σου να εχει φτασει στα υψη...μπαντ μου κακο μου κοριτσακι..μαλον κακο σου εκανε η καινουρια παλιοζυγαρια που ειχες..καλα εκανες και την πεταξες!!ναι ξανα στον αγωνα οπως τα ειπες..

----------


## penelope1985

Σ'ευχαριστω Σανελακι. Ναι ειμαι πολυ καλα! Σημερα το πρωι μπηκα σε ενα παντελονι xxs και χαρηκα...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Χτες εφαγα καλαμακια με πιτες για μεσημεριανο και καπακι παγωτο και φυσικα σημερα η ζυγαρια εκτιναχθηκε... 
+700 σημερα 
55.7

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Ειμαι και επισημως κολλημενη, πααααλι στα ιδια σημερα.

----------


## papa_justify

Παρ' όλο που έκοψα το καθημερινό ζύγισμα και άρχισα το εβδομαδιαίο [όλα μια ιδέα είναι τελικά], έρχομαι εδώ για να σας παρακολουθώ σαν κακιά πεθερά χαχαχαχαχα!!!

Eleni, εγώ ευχαριστώ για την παρέα  :Smile:  Είμαστε στα ίδια περίπου όπως βλέπω από το τικεράκι, αλλά μόνο ως προς κιλά αν κρίνω από το BMI σου! Αν καταφέρω να χτυπήσω κι εγώ τέτοια νούμερα ΒΜΙ, να μου τρυπήσεις τη μύτη. Είναι αυτό που λένε "δεν είμαι χοντρή, είμαι κοντή" χεχεχχχχχχ

Penelope, πάψε να συνδυάζεις τη μεσημεριανή κατανάλωση σουβλακίων με αύξηση βάρους γιατί αγχώνομαι!  :Big Grin:  Εγώ τα σκίζω πάντα βράδυ που σίγουρα είναι χειρότερο, γι' αυτό. Το 55αράκι το έχεις κατοχυρωμενο τώρα, πάει και τελείωσε.

Εν τω μεταξύ, τι άλλο πήρε το μάτι μου; Η brazil όχι μόνο ξεκόλλησε, αλλά ετοιμάζεται να χτυπήσει και στόχο! Πάλι θα ανοίγουμε σαμπάνιες [ευκαιρία ψάχνω  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα σε ολα τα κοριτσακια μου!Σημερα λοιπον με εδειξε 57.9!κ εχω αρχισει κ φοβαμαι οτι θα χαλασω οτι εφτιαξα τοσο καιρο.ουφ.χαλια.κ δεν ειναι οτι τρωω πολυ απλα ειναι αργα το βραδινο κ τρωω αργα.ελεος δλδ

----------


## Constance

Καταλαβαινω τη φοβια σου granita μου.Κι εγω οσο βλεπω να εχω κολλησει στα 69,5 τοσες μερες, τοσο πιο πολυ απομακρυνεται η ιδεα μου να κανω μια μερα ελευθερη.

----------


## granita_ed

ξερεις τι με ξενερωνει περισσοτερο?οτι δεν τρωω κατι απ τα απαγορευμενα,δλδ τηγανιτες πατατες η παγωτο πχ.τρωω ζελε κυριως απο γλυκα κ απλα λιγο φαγητο.απλα τρωω αργα (οχι απο επιλογη μου).κ δεν ειναι κριμα ουτε να κανω ατασθαλιες αλλα να παχαινω?ουφ.

----------


## sanelaki

MA τι χαλια ειναι αυτα ρε γαμωτο? φαση περναμε ομαδικως? και λενε οτι το καλοκαιρι χανεις ευκολα..τριχες. εχ8ες πηγα σινεμα και τσιμπησα λιγα ποπ κορν και σημερα ειμαι +600..ελεος δηλαδη..βαρεεεεεεθηκα!!!!!!

----------


## papa_justify

Έχει αλάτι βρε το ποπ κορν και σου έκανε ψιλοκατακράτηση, μη μασάς!

----------


## sanelaki

ναι τον τελευταιο που μηνα κανω διαιτα εχω παρει 2,5 κιλα...και ολο λεω οτι ειναι κατακρατηση και ολο αυξανετααι το βαρος..δεν το αντεχω αυτο..και ειναι και θεμα υγειας που πρεπει να χασω τα κιλα.. και αυτο με αγχωνει πιο πολυ ακομα...

----------


## karamela_ed

-400 σήμερα μετα τα +200 τα χθεσινα  :Wink:

----------


## sanelaki

ποπο καραμελα τα πας πολυ καλα...κιολας πανω απο 20 κιλα..μπραβο!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

σε ευχαριστω κοριτσαρα μου ναι οντως κι εγω ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη με τον εαυτο μου ηδη εχω φτασει τον στοχο που εχω για τις 6/8  :Big Grin:

----------


## ntinoula_ed

Καλημερα κι απο μενα κοριτσια.Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη,για πρωτη φορα καταφερα να φυγω απο το καταραμενο 116,μετα το οποιο ξαναπαιρνα.Σημερα,115..φυγαμ  για κατω!!!
ΥΓ:Καραμελα συγχαρητηρια!

----------


## Constance

karamela εισαι θεα, σε παρακολουθω συνεχως και χαιρομαι για την πορεια σου.
granita μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο.Προσπαθησε αμα ειναι να τρως οτι θες αλλα μεχρι νωρις το απογευμα.
sanelaki συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.Οντως τι κακο ειναι αυτο.Εγω τις τελευταιες μερες τρωω τελευταιο γευμα στις 6 το απογευμα, και αυτο αντε να ειναι μια αγγουροντοματα χωρις λαδι ή ενα φρουτο ή ενα γιαουρτι, και το κολλημα κολλημα.Δηλαδη ημαρτον πια!
ntinoula μπραβο για το ξεκολλημα!

----------


## badgirl11

παπα εισαι αφασια!  :Big Grin: 
εχεις απολυτο δικιο περι ζυγισματος,
κ γω αποφευγω το καθε μερα πλεον.

παντως οσες κοπελες κανουν σοβαρη προσπαθεια ανα μηνα χανουν οσα πρεπει, κ αυτο μετραει.

το καθημερινο ζυγισμα πιστευω μας ξυπναει οταν ανεβαινει η ενδειξη κ λεμε ωπα που παω.
οταν κανουμε σοβαρη προσπαθεια κ εχουμε μπει σε σωστο δρομο δεν νομιζω οτι προσφερει τιποτε...

σκεφτειτε οτι ενας καλα ενυδατωμενος οργανισμος ζυγιζει πολυ περισσοτερο, οπως κ ενας γυμνασμενος με βαρη οργανισμος που μειωνει σταδιακα τα αποθεματα λιπους του κ τα μετατρεπει σε μυς.
αρα ποιο το νοημα...
εκτος κι αν δεν αλλαζουν οι δραστηριοτητες κ ο τροπος ζωης...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> οταν κανουμε σοβαρη προσπαθεια κ εχουμε μπει σε σωστο δρομο δεν νομιζω οτι προσφερει τιποτε...


Κοραλάκι μου σε αυτο δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, παώ για 4 μηνα που κανω διατροφη και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα και εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθαει γιατι μου δινει δυναμη για την επόμενη να συνεχισω, απλα δεν απογοητευομαι οταν βλεπω + γιατι γνωριζω οτι δεν εχω κανει κουτσουκέλα

----------


## badgirl11

μα οι περισσοτεροι οργανισμοι μονο + βλεπουν ή ειναι στασιμοι πολυ καιρο
αφου σε λιγοτερα κιλα η μειωση δεν φαινεται τοσο γρηγορα...
παθουσα, τα ιδια εκανα κ εγω,
τωρα ομως οταν με το καλο ξαναρχισω γυμναστικη δε θα ζυγιζομαι καθολου,
μου κανει κακο,
γιατι με τη γυμναστικη μενω μιση ενω η ζυγαρια ειναι ακουνητη.
ο γυμναστης μου λεει μια φορα το μηνα κ αν...
το αποτελεσμα ειναι εμφανες  :Wink: 
ως τοτε θα προσπαθω μερα παρα μερα ωστε να χασω λιγα κιλα ακομη...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> παπα εισαι αφασια! 
> εχεις απολυτο δικιο περι ζυγισματος,
> κ γω αποφευγω το καθε μερα πλεον.
> 
> παντως οσες κοπελες κανουν σοβαρη προσπαθεια ανα μηνα χανουν οσα πρεπει, κ αυτο μετραει.
> 
> το καθημερινο ζυγισμα πιστευω μας ξυπναει οταν ανεβαινει η ενδειξη κ λεμε ωπα που παω.
> οταν κανουμε σοβαρη προσπαθεια κ εχουμε μπει σε σωστο δρομο δεν νομιζω οτι προσφερει τιποτε...
> ...



αφου ρε bad και εσυ καθε μερα ζυγιζεσαι....

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μα οι περισσοτεροι οργανισμοι μονο + βλεπουν ή ειναι στασιμοι πολυ καιρο
> αφου σε λιγοτερα κιλα η μειωση δεν φαινεται τοσο γρηγορα...
> παθουσα, τα ιδια εκανα κ εγω,
> τωρα ομως οταν με το καλο ξαναρχισω γυμναστικη δε θα ζυγιζομαι καθολου,
> μου κανει κακο,
> γιατι με τη γυμναστικη μενω μιση ενω η ζυγαρια ειναι ακουνητη.
> ο γυμναστης μου λεει μια φορα το μηνα κ αν...
> το αποτελεσμα ειναι εμφανες 
> ως τοτε θα προσπαθω μερα παρα μερα ωστε να χασω λιγα κιλα ακομη...


εμένα βασικα οσο κουλο κι αν ακουγεται πιο πολυ χαιρομαι οταν βλεπω την ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει παρα τους ποντους :/

----------


## Constance

Συμφωνω με karamela.Κι εμενα με βοηθαει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα.Οποτε παραταγα τη ζυγαρια τοτε εκτροχιαζομουν.Συν οτι βλεποντας καθε μερα τι απωλεια εχω, βλεπω ποιες τροφες με βοηθουν και ποιες οχι.

----------


## penelope1985

Σωστη η Constance! Η ζυγαρια ειναι συμμαχος οχι εχθρος!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Συμφωνω με karamela.Κι εμενα με βοηθαει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα.Οποτε παραταγα τη ζυγαρια τοτε εκτροχιαζομουν.Συν οτι βλεποντας καθε μερα τι απωλεια εχω, βλεπω ποιες τροφες με βοηθουν και ποιες οχι.



κι εγς κονστανς μου εχω καταλαβει τον οργανισμο μυ πλεον οπως οτι με το κοτοπουλο χανω περισσοτερο σε σχεση με το ψαρι  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε σεις πηραμε προαγωγη!

----------


## Constance

Ιιιιιιι!Ναι ειμεθα θαμωνες! :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## granita_ed

xaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!παντως constance δυστυχως ειμαι με ημιδιατροφη και δε μπορω να φαω με τπτ πριν τις 8.30.κ το θεωρω ηδη αργα γιατι εδω κοιμαμαι νωρις!

----------


## badgirl11

δεν ξερω παιδια κ δυστηχως δεν θυμαμαι κ τι εκανα στα 100+ κιλα
αν θυμομουν θα το ξανακανα ευχαριστως!
τομονοπου θυμαμαι οτι οποτε τσαντιζομουν κ πηγαινα να τα παρατησω η ζυγαρια επεφτε κ ξαναρχιζα
αλλα τοτε εκανα προσπαθεια διαρκη οχι οπως τωρα!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> xaxaxaxaxaxaxa!!!!παντως constance δυστυχως ειμαι με ημιδιατροφη και δε μπορω να φαω με τπτ πριν τις 8.30.κ το θεωρω ηδη αργα γιατι εδω κοιμαμαι νωρις!


A καταλαβα!


Το φορουμ ωραιο εγινε (ασχετον!) :P

----------


## d3w

Γεια σας κορίτσια  :Smile:  
Σήμερα το απογευματάκι ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά τις penelope (μάλλον σε δύο ζυγαριές της αλλά τη μία αποφασίσα να την αγνοήσω!)
Στα 98,5 λοιπόν.. καμία σχέση με τους ρυθμούς που έχανα παλιότερα αλλά τώρα επιτέλους μπορώ να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα και να συνεχίσω ακόμα πιο δυνατά τη προσπάθεια! Θα προσπαθήσω να μπαίνω και πιο συχνά  :Big Grin:  Φιλάκια πολλά!! (Η παλιά dew)

----------


## badgirl11

pare th zygaria k φυγε!

----------


## granita_ed

dew μου!ειδες επεσες απ το τριψηφιο κ σου ευχομαι να μη το ξαναδεις ΠΟΤΕ!αντε κοριτσαρα μου δε σε φοβαμαι μια χαρα θα συνεχισεις!α κ ασχετο αλλα τωρα μου ρθε κ ελπιζω να το δεις!τελικα ηταν 22χιλιομετρα η αποσταση.τωρα το πολυ να του βγηκε 2 παραπανω η 2 λιγοτερα,παντως οχι πανω απο 25 σιγουρα!σορρυ που ειναι ασχετο με το τοπικ απλα ολο ξεχναω να στο πω!

----------


## d3w

αχαχαχα γρανιτάκι μου! 23χλμ τα 160, ειναι απίστευτος!!
Σε περιμένουμε για καφεδάκι τώρα που θα γυρίσεις!
Και ευχαριστώ, εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια τελευταία είχα αρχίσει να με φοβάμαι :P

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> Γεια σας κορίτσια  
> Σήμερα το απογευματάκι ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά τις penelope (μάλλον σε δύο ζυγαριές της αλλά τη μία αποφασίσα να την αγνοήσω!)
> Στα 98,5 λοιπόν.. καμία σχέση με τους ρυθμούς που έχανα παλιότερα αλλά τώρα επιτέλους μπορώ να μπω σε ένα πρόγραμμα και να συνεχίσω ακόμα πιο δυνατά τη προσπάθεια! Θα προσπαθήσω να μπαίνω και πιο συχνά  Φιλάκια πολλά!! (Η παλιά dew)


Να δεις τι θα δειξει και στη δικια σου στη Θεσ/νικη. :Wink:  Μην πτοεισαι, εχεις παει σουπερ!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> αχαχαχα γρανιτάκι μου! 23χλμ τα 160, ειναι απίστευτος!!
> Σε περιμένουμε για καφεδάκι τώρα που θα γυρίσεις!
> Και ευχαριστώ, εγώ για να πω την αλήθεια τελευταία είχα αρχίσει να με φοβάμαι :P


Χαχα!Αυτο με τα χλμ θα μας μεινει τελος.
Καφεδακι στανταρ λεμε.

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα! The long road to Melissia...! 

Καλημερα! -200 γρ σημερα
55.5

Φουλ του 5!

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Σκατουλες, σκατουλες ,σκατουλες.Παλι στα ιδια.Τα νευρα μου λεμε.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

-100 σήμερα καλα ειναι απο το τιποτα.... ολοκληρωσα και τα 22 κιλα απωλεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## sasa14

Μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο...πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αισθητή η διαφορά!!
παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!!

καλή συνέχεια ...καλή δύναμη !!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> Μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο...πρέπει να έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται αισθητή η διαφορά!!
> παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!!
> 
> καλή συνέχεια ...καλή δύναμη !!



*Ναι εχει γινει αισθητη η διαφορα και το καταλαβαινω κι εγω συν οτι εχουν σταματησει και οι πονοι στην μεση μου 

ακούστε το κουλό.... εγω γυμναστικη δεν κανω μονο διαιτα και μου κανουν παντελονια τα οποια φορουσα οταν ημουν στα 110 κιλα δηλαδη 10 κιλα λιγοτερα*

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Ελένη μου, οταν το σκεφτομαι ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημενη μ ετον εαυτο μου*

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο καραμελιτσα μου!
constance relax!παντα ετσι γινεται σε σενα κ μετα πεφτει αποτομα μισο κιλο κ τσουπ!
εγω παω απ το κακο στο χειροτερο,σημερα 58.3! τι να κανω,ελπιζω οπως ανεβηκε να πεσει με το που γυρισω!

----------


## sasa14

φιλενάδα άσε την ζυγαριά και κατέβα για μπάνιο...
είπαμε στις διακοπές οφείλουμε να πάρουμε μέχρι 4 κιλά 
εμένα ο φίλος μου σε 10 μερες είχε πάρει 7 κιλά....

ειχε φάει ενα κοπάδι ζώα...και προσέχει κιόλας όχι ότι είναι χοντρός αλλά με γυμναστήρια και το βράδι πάντα επιλέγει ελαφριά άλλο που εχει εμένα κοπέλα !!!!!χχαχαχαχαχα

φούσκωμα απο την αλλαγή της διατροφής με το που θα γυρίσεις σπίτι θα φύγουν αυτά αμέσως!

----------


## granita_ed

Σασα ελπιζω να χεις δικιο!ειναι κριμα γιατι δε τρωω κ πολύ ρε γμτ!

----------


## sasa14

ΚΑΡΑΤΣΕΚΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ..

τόσο καιρό τρως πάρα πολύ ελαφρια , σε μοιρασμένες ποσότητες...
τώρα έχει αλλάξει η διατροφή σου η ημέρα σου και οι ώρες που τρώς 
μια αλλαγή είναι...
αποκλείεται να είναι λίπος τώρα αυτό με το που γυρίσεις θα δεις ότι δεν θα έχει μείνει τίποτα !!
πίστεψε με !!
άσε που θα έχεις μαζέψει κιόλας!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλα να μαζεψω δε νομιζω!παντως ελπιζω να χανω παλι οπως πριν!ουφ τι βασανο κ αυτο με τα κιλα μας.πολυ αγχος ρε παιδι μου!

----------


## loukoumaki

καλημερα! τι κανετε???? χαθηκα, αλλα σας παρακολουθω καθημερινα, ειπα να μην ξαναγραψω εως οτου δω διψηφιο γιατι μου την ειχε δωσει παρα πολυ! και επιτελους σημερα, εστω 99.9 το ειδα!!! τι κανετε ολοι? η καθοδος συνεχιζεται βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες! αν και εδω που τα λεμε, δυσκολη εποχη για διαιτες. παρ' ολα αυτα... συνεχιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## papa_justify

Θα διαφωνήσω, sasa. Όχι και τέσσερα κιλά φουσκώματος για μερικές μερούλες απόδρασης! Αυτό δεν είναι διακοπές, αλλά γυμναστική μασέλας διαρκείας. Δηλαδή όταν γυρνάει κανείς πίσω στη ρουτίνα της δουλειάς και της καθημερινότητας στην πόλη να είναι χειρότερα από όσο έχει φύγει; 

Ακούω συχνά να λένε "ο καθαρός αέρας ανοίγει την όρεξη". Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτά μου φαίνονται λίγο σουρεάλ. Αντί να βλέπει κανείς τη θάλασσα και να του ανοίγει η όρεξη για μακροβούτια, ή το δασάκι στο βουνό να του ανοίγει την όρεξη για περπάτημα, περιπλάνηση και επαφή με τη φύση, προτιμάει να βουτάει παπάρες όλη μέρα και να πίνει τσίπουρα κατεβάζοντας τρελές ποσότητες τηγανητών μεζέδων ή αρνιών;

Ούτως ή άλλως, το καλοκαίρι οφείλουμε να τρώμε πιο ελαφρά λόγω ζέστης. Εκτός αν είμαστε δέκα χρονών. ;-)

----------


## granita_ed

ενταξει μην υπερβαλεις,εγω ειμαι κομματια συνηθως οταν παω διακοπες, μου βγαινει ολη η κουραση κ μπορει να κολυμπησω αλλα δε θα σηκωθω να παω να κανω γυμναστικη ας πουμε!!τα παιδακια τρεχουν ολη μερα εγω στις διακοπες θελω να χαλαρωσω να μη σκεφτομαι τπτ δουλειες και να ξεκουραστω.λιγο πιο μικρη ετρεχα ολη μερα σε μπιτσομπαρα κ σε κλαμπακια,πλεον ουτε αυτο θελω να το κανω καθε μερα.ο καθενας οπως ξεκουραζεται,παντως δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν να αδυνατισε στις διακοπες!

----------


## karamela_ed

σιγα μην αδυνατισει κανεις στις διακοπες, κακα τα ψεμματα οταν πας καπου δεν θα δοκιμασεις τα τοπικα φαγητα και γλυκα?
θα πας Αραχωβα δεν θα φας φορμαελα 
Σαντορινη αυτα που κανουν με την φαβα?
Αίγινα αυτα που φτιαχνουν με το φιστικι τους τα φαγητα και τα γλυκα
αν ειναι δυνατον

----------


## sasa14

Εγώ παιδιά στις δικοπές μου θέλω να τρώω μεσημέρι και βράδυ σε ταβέρνα και με τα τηγανιτά μου και τις σαλάτες και τα ψωμιά μου και όλα μου 
πρωινό απαραιτήτως...
πλούσιο 
και βράδυ τα ποτά μου κανονικά 
ε δεν αδυνατίζω 
για εμένα οι διακοπές είναι να κάνω αυτά που δεν κάνω όλο το χρόνο 
αν είναι να τρώω και στις διακοπές απο το ταπερ....και να μετράω και ποσότητα 
asta la vista 
γιαυτο μετά γινόμαστε σαν τέρατα γιατί δεν αφήνουμε ποτέ τον οργανισμό μας να ηρεμήσει...και το μυαλό μας

----------


## penelope1985

παντως παιδια εγω περυσι εχασα 5 κιλα στις διακοπες σε 2 νησια και στο χωριο μ και εφαγα τα παντα... απλα ολη την μερα εκανα πραγματα και δεν σκεφτομουν το φαι!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα! τι κανετε???? χαθηκα, αλλα σας παρακολουθω καθημερινα, ειπα να μην ξαναγραψω εως οτου δω διψηφιο γιατι μου την ειχε δωσει παρα πολυ! και επιτελους σημερα, εστω 99.9 το ειδα!!! τι κανετε ολοι? η καθοδος συνεχιζεται βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες! αν και εδω που τα λεμε, δυσκολη εποχη για διαιτες. παρ' ολα αυτα... συνεχιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!



μπραβο ρε λουκουμακι. την κουβεντα σ ειχαμε χτες με την d3w και την Constance! Σε θαυμαζουμε!

----------


## papa_justify

Παιδιά, κι εγώ τρώω και μεσημέρι και βράδι σε ταβέρνα στις διακοπές, και δεν διανοούμαι να κάνω γυμναστική ή να μετρήσω ποσότητες φαγητού, αλλά τρώω μέχρι να χορτάσω. Πέρυσι, για παράδειγμα, έτρωγα σχεδόν κάθε μέρα σκαλοπίνια αλά κρεμ με πατάτες ΜακΚέιν το μεσημέρι και μακαρονάδα για βραδινό. Το βράδυ πέφτω με τον δικό μου από τις έντεκα και το ρίχνουμε στο διάβασμα, δεν κλαμπάρω πέρα από δυο τρεις βραδιές. Κομμάτια πάω στις διακοπές όπως όλοι και την περισσότερη ώρα είμαι ξάπλα και κουλ. Όμως στη θάλασσα γουστάρω να βουτάω και να παίζω με τα ψάρια, όπως επίσης διασκεδάζω τρομερά παίζοντας ρακέτες στην παραλία όσο μου κάτσει.

Και πάντα, μα ΠΑΝΤΑ, επιστρέφω ένα με δύο κιλά κάτω μετά από δέκα - δώδεκα μέρες. Πιστεύω ότι αυτό το λίγο που κινούμαι παραπάνω από ό,τι στην πόλη όπου έχω υπερκαθιστική δουλειά, βοηθάει τρομερά, όπως επίσης ότι δεν πλακώνομαι σε τρομερά σκ@τολοίδια που μπορεί να έχω στο ψυγείο του σπιτιού. Σας φαίνεται υπερβολικό αυτό; Όχι, πείτε αν τολμάτε! :ΡΡΡ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ninina

98.300 χτεσ ειχα επεισοδιο θα μπορουσα και καλυτερα!!!!

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> παντως παιδια εγω περυσι εχασα 5 κιλα στις διακοπες σε 2 νησια και στο χωριο μ και εφαγα τα παντα... απλα ολη την μερα εκανα πραγματα και δεν σκεφτομουν το φαι!


Να και άλλος ένας που χάνει στις διακοπές! Ζουν ανάμεσά μας! [Φοβερή ταινία αυτή, παρεμπιπτόντως, για όσους γουστάρουν επιστημονική φαντασία]

----------


## sasa14

χαχαχαχαχα
ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ...
σε μερικούε παίζει αυτό ..δλδ. στην καθημερινότηατ ειναι και καθιστικη η ζωή και έχεις ένα ωράριο στο φαγητό και μόνο ότι αλλάζεις ωράριο, ότι δεν σκέφτεσαι τι να φάω τώρα και δεν τρώς στις 4 φρούτο στις 8 βραδινό μερικούς τους βοηθάει !!

εννοείται στρατηγέ!!

----------


## granita_ed

μα εγω δε πλακωνομαι στο φαι (κ να θελα δε μπορω φουσκωνω αμεσως) απλα δε κανω τπτ ιδιαιτερα κουραστικο,μονο κολυμπαω κ παλι οχι πολυ.αλλα χανω κιλα μονο αν ερωτευτω καποιον στις διακοπες.τοτε ξεχναω κ να φαω ολημερα!

----------


## ntinoula_ed

χαχαχα γρανιτα μεγαλο κεφαλαιο ο ερωτας..Οταν ημουν ερωτευμενη δε χρειαζομουν καμια διαιτα!Ερωτευτειτε να αδυνατησουμε!(οι παντρεμενες προσοχη!!!!)

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> σιγα μην αδυνατισει κανεις στις διακοπες, κακα τα ψεμματα οταν πας καπου δεν θα δοκιμασεις τα τοπικα φαγητα και γλυκα?
> θα πας Αραχωβα δεν θα φας φορμαελα 
> Σαντορινη αυτα που κανουν με την φαβα?
> Αίγινα αυτα που φτιαχνουν με το φιστικι τους τα φαγητα και τα γλυκα
> αν ειναι δυνατον


Η λέξη κλειδί στο μήνυμά σου είναι το "δοκιμάσεις". Αν δοκιμάσεις, δηλαδή φας μια μερίδα κανονική από όλα αυτά που λες, αποκλείεται να παχύνεις. Βρήκες τώρα άνθρωπο που δεν θα φάει φορμαέλα ή φάβα!

----------


## loukoumaki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα! τι κανετε???? χαθηκα, αλλα σας παρακολουθω καθημερινα, ειπα να μην ξαναγραψω εως οτου δω διψηφιο γιατι μου την ειχε δωσει παρα πολυ! και επιτελους σημερα, εστω 99.9 το ειδα!!! τι κανετε ολοι? η καθοδος συνεχιζεται βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες! αν και εδω που τα λεμε, δυσκολη εποχη για διαιτες. παρ' ολα αυτα... συνεχιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


σωπα ρε? δε φταρνιζομουνα παντως χαχαχα! αχ ζηλευω, θα 'θελα κι εγω να βρισκομασταν!! παντως, αξια θαυμασμου εισαι εσυ, μπραβο βρε θηριο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by loukoumaki_
> καλημερα! τι κανετε???? χαθηκα, αλλα σας παρακολουθω καθημερινα, ειπα να μην ξαναγραψω εως οτου δω διψηφιο γιατι μου την ειχε δωσει παρα πολυ! και επιτελους σημερα, εστω 99.9 το ειδα!!! τι κανετε ολοι? η καθοδος συνεχιζεται βλεπω, μπραβο σε ολες! αν και εδω που τα λεμε, δυσκολη εποχη για διαιτες. παρ' ολα αυτα... συνεχιζουμε!!!!!!!!!!


Nα και τα ευχαριστα!Κι οτι σκεφτομουν χθες, τι κανεις loukoumaki.Μπραβο για το διψηφιο!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

Πρώτος μεγάλος στοχος επετεύχθη! 65 κιλά σήμερα....

Τώρα διακοπές σύντομα, και από Σεπτέμβρη βουρ για τα τελευταία 5 κιλά

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> χαχαχαχαχα
> ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ...
> σε μερικούε παίζει αυτό ..δλδ. στην καθημερινότηατ ειναι και καθιστικη η ζωή και έχεις ένα ωράριο στο φαγητό και μόνο ότι αλλάζεις ωράριο, ότι δεν σκέφτεσαι τι να φάω τώρα και δεν τρώς στις 4 φρούτο στις 8 βραδινό μερικούς τους βοηθάει !!


Όντως, τώρα που το λες αυτό, πολύ λογικό. Στις διακοπές σκέφτομαι το φαγητό μόνο την ώρα που πεινάω.



> _Originally posted by sasa14_εννοείται στρατηγέ!!


Γιαβόλ!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## loukoumaki

σ' ευχαριστω κονστανς μου! εδω ειμαι, δε χαθηκα, ασχετα που δε γραφω, τελευταια ειμαι πολυ πιεσμενη, αλλα ελπιζω να λασκαρω καπως τις επομενες μερες! γενικα ο ιουλιος ηταν δυσκολος μηνας! επισης σκεφτηκα καποια στιγμη να γραψω στο φορουμ αφοτου πιασω διψηφιο, να μην επαναλαμβανομαι δλδ βλεποντας το τριψηφιο και συγχιζομαι χαχαχα! βλεπω κι εσυ τελεια τα πας, η καθοδος σου ειναι θεαματικη! οσο κατεβαινουμε απλα θελει περισσοτερη υπομονη, αλλα βλεποντας οτι χανουμε νομιζω οτι γινομαστε ολο και πιο αποφασιστικες!! εσυ βεβαια εισαι μια ανασα απο το στοχο σου κι αυτο σιγουρα σου δινει περισσοτερη δυναμη!!! ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο μενα!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by granita_
> μα εγω δε πλακωνομαι στο φαι (κ να θελα δε μπορω φουσκωνω αμεσως) απλα δε κανω τπτ ιδιαιτερα κουραστικο,μονο κολυμπαω κ παλι οχι πολυ.αλλα χανω κιλα μονο αν ερωτευτω καποιον στις διακοπες.τοτε ξεχναω κ να φαω ολημερα!


σωστήηηηη, δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο αδυνατιστικό! χιχιχι

----------


## papa_justify

Κι από μένα μπράβο στο loukoumaki [πολύ λαχταριστό νικ] και τη Betty που έπιασε τον στόχο! Μιλάμε Betty, 1,70 και 65 κιλά πρέπει να είσαι μοντελέ κατάσταση  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by papa_justify_
> Κι από μένα μπράβο στο loukoumaki [πολύ λαχταριστό νικ] και τη Betty που έπιασε τον στόχο! Μιλάμε Betty, 1,70 και 65 κιλά πρέπει να είσαι μοντελέ κατάσταση


Σ έυχαριστώ πολύ papa μου, σου εύχομαι κι εσένα να τα πετάξεις με το καλό τα περιττά σου κιλά  :Smile:

----------


## bouliana

αχ δεν κρατήθηκα και ζυγίστικα.έχω πάρει ένα κιλό απτο προηγούμενο σάββατο και δεν ήταν φουσκομάρες κ κατακράτηση γιατί το έχω ακόμη ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 67,3 ,ααααχ τραγικόοοοοοοο! α και μέτρησα και τισ μπρατσουλάρες μου,παρά τα συνολικά 72 πουσ απσ οι πόντοι είναι ίδιοι.32 και μάλλον αυξήθηκε ο όγκος λόγο του κιλού 32,5.βλέπετε κάποιο παραλογισμό στα γραφόμενά μου????α έχω 10 μέρες για να φύγω διακοπές,πιστεύετε οτι μπορώ να χάσω 1,3 κιλό?????και επίσης πιστεύετε οτι θα έχει λήξει αυτή η απεργίαμε την gasolina?

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> αχ δεν κρατήθηκα και ζυγίστικα.έχω πάρει ένα κιλό απτο προηγούμενο σάββατο και δεν ήταν φουσκομάρες κ κατακράτηση γιατί το έχω ακόμη ζυγίστηκα και είμαι 67,3 ,ααααχ τραγικόοοοοοοο! α και μέτρησα και τισ μπρατσουλάρες μου,παρά τα συνολικά 72 πουσ απσ οι πόντοι είναι ίδιοι.32 και μάλλον αυξήθηκε ο όγκος λόγο του κιλού 32,5.βλέπετε κάποιο παραλογισμό στα γραφόμενά μου????α έχω 10 μέρες για να φύγω διακοπές,πιστεύετε οτι μπορώ να χάσω 1,3 κιλό?????και επίσης πιστεύετε οτι θα έχει λήξει αυτή η απεργίαμε την gasolina?


Δεν κρατήθηκες;!; ΧΣΣΣΣΑΠ!!! ΧΣΟΥΟΥΠ!!! <--χαστούκι και ανάποδη

Με προκαλείς επανειλημμένα να πάμε κόντρα για μπρατσουλαρίαση. Δεν θα νικήσεις. Σε δέκα μέρες χάνεις ένα κιλό πολύ άνετα άμα προσέξεις μετρίως. Για την απεργία πάλι δεν ξέρω, για τον Πάγκαλο με πέρασες;;;

ΥΓ: Καλημέρα σας  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

loukoumaki μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!Ο Ιουλιος ηταν και για μενα δυσκολος μηνας.Καλα τα παω με τα κιλα, ειμαι ευχαριστημενη αλλα και αγχωμενη για το αν θα τα κρατησω απο δω και περα.Θα δειξει. Κοιτα να ξεκουραστεις και να χαλαρωσεις για να φυγει η πιεση.Καλη συνεχεια στην κατηφορα των κιλων. :Smile:  :Smile: 

bouliana με αυτη την απεργια εχω σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα.Ουτε και ξερω τι θα γινει.Μακαρι να ξεκαθαρισει συντομα να ξερουμε ολοι τι θα κανουμε...

----------


## bouliana

αουτσ!ξέχασες να μου τραβήξεις και λίγο το αυτί.καλά θα ζυγιστώ ξανά σε 8 μέρες.αν όχι ,ξύλο!
μόλις φτάσουμε και οι δύο σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα μπρατσουλιού θα κάνουμε δύναμη να δούμε ποια θα κερδίσει.

----------


## papa_justify

Εγώ μίλαγα για περιφέρεια μπρατσουλάρας, αλλά κι έτσι όπως το έθεσες, πάλι μέσα είμαι. Γκρρρρρρ... [πωρώνομαι για προετοιμασία]

----------


## bouliana

iam gonna kill you larousso!!!ναι ρε και μένα η περιφέρεια με απασχολεί σκασίλα μου για την δύναμη μου.χιχιχιχ

----------


## badgirl11

χμ -400 γρ. απο προχθες με τοσηστεναχωρια, αγυμνασια κ βουλιμικα.
τι να πει κανεις, σταυροκοπιεμαι κ συνεχιζω

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Πρώτος μεγάλος στοχος επετεύχθη! 65 κιλά σήμερα....
> 
> Τώρα διακοπές σύντομα, και από Σεπτέμβρη βουρ για τα τελευταία 5 κιλά


καλα εχω πάθει πλάκα!!!! μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!!!!!!!!

σε ποσο καιρο εχασες τα 20 κιλα betty?

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> σιγα μην αδυνατισει κανεις στις διακοπες, κακα τα ψεμματα οταν πας καπου δεν θα δοκιμασεις τα τοπικα φαγητα και γλυκα?
> θα πας Αραχωβα δεν θα φας φορμαελα 
> Σαντορινη αυτα που κανουν με την φαβα?
> Αίγινα αυτα που φτιαχνουν με το φιστικι τους τα φαγητα και τα γλυκα
> αν ειναι δυνατον


εγω βαζω και στοιχημα οσα θες οτι φετος στις διακοπες θα χασω πολλαααααα κιλα χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## badgirl11

ζυγιστηκα τωρα κ ειμαι οσα κιλα ημουν το πρωι νηστικη!
αρα κατι θαχω χασει παλι σημερα!
ομως τα πηγα κ πολυ καλα σημερα! το αξιζω!

----------


## penelope1985

+800 σημερα με τις 2500 θερμιδες χτες. 

56.3

----------


## badgirl11

85.5!
-600 g σημερα!
κ προ τουαλεττας  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

bad τελεια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μετα τουαλετας -300 ακομη σιγουρα!

εγω σημερα 78.9 ....
αρχιζω διατροφη!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

arxise giati soy erxomai! μονο τα βουλιμικα να κοψω (χαρη στο βιβλιο)
κ τις παρασπονδιες, θαμαι ξανα 80 σε χρονο dt!
80=83 σαυτη τη ζυγαρια...

----------


## ria_ed

αμα κοψω τα βουλιμικα (χαρη στο βιβλιο) 
θα χασω γρηγορα.... ευτυχως ο μεταβολισμος ειναι πολυ καλος ακομη
αντεεεεεεεεεεε φτασεμε να φυγουμε για πεκινοοοοοοο :blush:

----------


## badgirl11

καλα ας σε φτασω κ παω ταυλανδη εγω :P

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέεεερα

+200 σήμερα....!!!! δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα οκ

----------


## sanelaki

- 1500 σε 2 μερες..επιτελους!!!67.1 σημερα και το 6αρακι παραμονευει στη γωνια!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Karamelaki δε πτοεισαι και μ'αρεσει.Ετσι κι εγω θα παραδειγματιστω και δε με νοιαζει που παλι με εδειξε στα ιδια.Αμ πως!:P

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!στα ιδια σημερα!ουφ κατι ειναι κ αυτο!απο μεθαυριο επιστρεφω στη σωστη διατροφή!

----------


## penelope1985

Xμμμ Ελενη! Μπορει να εχεις και δικιο... αν και δεν ξερω για ποιον μιλας...

----------


## Constance

Εγω παντως εκανα report οπως μας ειχε προτεινει ο Nikos D.

----------


## Constance

Παντως γελω απλα με αυτα τα ατομα που μπαινουν εδω μεσα και νομιζουν οτι θα τσιμπισουν τα ψαρια λες και ειμαστε πρωταριδες.Δηλαδη ελεος!Τοσα χρονια βασανιζομαστε με τα κιλα μας, τι θελει ο καθε ηλιθιος απο μας!Βαρεθηκα!

----------


## Constance

Η μπαρα πρωτεινης μ'αρεσε εμενα!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαι εγω εκανα report

----------


## ria_ed

καλημερα!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JJSF...eature=related

78.6 σήμερα -300

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα ξεκολλησα αλλα λιγο.-200.
Καλο μηνα κιολας.Σε ενα μηνα ακριβως σταματαω τη διαιτα και αρχιζω συντηρηση οσα κιλα και να ειμαι.
Λογικα απο 69,3 που ειμαι σημερα θα ειμαι καπου στο 65 και κατι, εκτος αν εχω φαει κολλημα παλι.Θα δειξει.:starhit:

----------


## annamaria_ed



----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Παντως γελω απλα με αυτα τα ατομα που μπαινουν εδω μεσα και νομιζουν οτι θα τσιμπισουν τα ψαρια λες και ειμαστε πρωταριδες.Δηλαδη ελεος!Τοσα χρονια βασανιζομαστε με τα κιλα μας, τι θελει ο καθε ηλιθιος απο μας!Βαρεθηκα!


συμφωνώ, μερικοί συμπεριφέρονται σαν να ανακάλυψαν τον τροχό μόλις τώρα, έλεος πια δε μας αφήνουν ήσυχους....

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κορίτσια πετάει η ομάδα, κι εγώ σήμερα στα ίδια, τα σταθεροποιώ

----------


## sanelaki

καλο μηνα κουκλιτσες μου.... σημεραα στα 200+ δυστυχως..θα μειωσω ομως λιγο για να χασω αυριο να πιασω το 66..εφαγα αρκετουτσικα το πρωι οποτε θα φαω σουπιτσα το μεσημερι και θα επιχειρησω να μεινω στο φρουτο το βρσδυ..ελπιζω να πεισω και τον γιωργο μου να παμε για τρεξιμο..να λιωσω αυριο!!!παντως βρε κριτσια ξερετε τι εχω παρατηρησει? κανω μια 2 μερες πολυ γερα και χανω αρκετα..και μετα τρωω λιγο παραπανω την 3η μερα .σαν να περνω δυναμη για να συνεχισω για μετα!!!για τις επομενες 2 -3 μερες..

----------


## sanelaki

μπετυ συγχαρητηρια!!ελενι μου αντε και στα δικα μο...τοσα θελω να εχω φτασει μεχρι τελος αυγουστου....αχ μου ζηταει τωρα ο φιλος μου να του φτιαξω κορμο μωσαικο με καρυδα...αχ και τρελαινομαι με αυτο το γλυκο...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> μπετυ συγχαρητηρια!!ελενι μου αντε και στα δικα μο...τοσα θελω να εχω φτασει μεχρι τελος αυγουστου....αχ μου ζηταει τωρα ο φιλος μου να του φτιαξω κορμο μωσαικο με καρυδα...αχ και τρελαινομαι με αυτο το γλυκο...


Μωσαικο ψυγειου με μπισκοτο εχω επιθυμησει εγω εδω και πολλες μερες.Θα γεννησω.:P

----------


## sanelaki

κονστανσ μου σε καταλαβαινω πληρως...απο τα αγαπημενα μου ειναι...αστα!!! να δω αν θα αντεξω να μην φαω..κκαι θελω να δω και το 6αρακι αυριο...:roll:

----------


## d3w

Κονστάνς μπράβο κορίτσι για το ξεκόλλημα!!! Και συχαρητήρια σε όλες για τις απώλειες! Μου έχει λείψει τόσο πολύ το καθημερινό ζύγισμα :sniff: Από τη Παρασκευή που θα απαγάγω τη ζυγαριά θα το ξανααρχίσω...ως τότε υπομονή :sniff:
Για το μωσαικό που λέτε, περιττό να σας πω ότι πάντα το μισό μόνο έβρισκε το δρόμο προς το ψυγείο.. το υπόλοιπο το κατανάλωνα κατά το φτιάξιμο! ʼτιμο γλυκό, ίσως το μόνο που μπορώ να καταναλώσω σε μεγάλες ποσότητες χωρίς να με <λιγώσει>. Για αυτό και έχω να φάω χρόοοοοοοοοοοονια :P

----------


## karamela_ed

*Λοιπόν εχω να πω τα εξής :
1--- ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
2---Καλο μήνα
3---Αντε να φυγει ο Αυγουστος γιατι τον σιχαινομαι
4--Dew χαιρομαι που γυρισες
5-- Σήμερα είμαι -400 και ηπια και κοκτειλ το βραδυ και εφαγα και λιγα πατατακια γιατι ειχαμε αραξει σε μια παραλια με το αγορι μου αι γιορταζαμε τα 6 χρονια μιας υπεροχης σχεσης που εχουμε 
6-- αυτο το 119 με εχει βασανισει πολυ ΕΛΕΟΣ ατιμο ελα να σε δω*

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> Από τη Παρασκευή που θα απαγάγω τη ζυγαριά θα το ξανααρχίσω...



χαχα!:P

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Λοιπόν εχω να πω τα εξής :
> 1--- ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
> 2---Καλο μήνα
> 3---Αντε να φυγει ο Αυγουστος γιατι τον σιχαινομαι
> 4--Dew χαιρομαι που γυρισες
> 5-- Σήμερα είμαι -400 και ηπια και κοκτειλ το βραδυ και εφαγα και λιγα πατατακια γιατι ειχαμε αραξει σε μια παραλια με το αγορι μου αι γιορταζαμε τα 6 χρονια μιας υπεροχης σχεσης που εχουμε 
> 6-- αυτο το 119 με εχει βασανισει πολυ ΕΛΕΟΣ ατιμο ελα να σε δω*


1 Eπισης
2 Επισης :P
3 Συμφωνω οσο δεν παιρνει!
4 Συμφωνω οσο δεν παιρνει!:P
5 Εισαι θεα!
6 Δε σε φοβαμαι θα φυγουν τα κιλα και θα δεις και διψηφιο karamelitsa!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Αχ το λατρεύω κι εγώ το μωσαϊκο... Όπως και τα υπόλοιπα γλυκά... Και κανένα δυστυχώς δεν με λιγώνει :P
> Σανελάκι, αφού μπορώ εγώ, με τόσα σκαμπανευάσματα, σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις κι εσύ!!!
> Καραμελίτσα 200 γραμμάρια ακόμα δεν είναι τίποτα και θα δεις το 119 
> Εγώ τώρα να το πω ότι θαυμάζω (=ζηλεύω) το ύψος της Dew??


να μην το ζηλευεις το υψος, δεν αξιζει καν να μπαινεις σε αυτο το τρυπακι, σημασια εχουν αλλα πραγματα και οχι το υψος, εχει και αρνητικα αυτο το υψος, όχι μονο θετικα :Wink: 
Σκέψου να ψαχνεις παντελονια και να ειναι κοντα, να ψαχνεις παπουτσια και να λενε λυπαμαι δεν υπαρχει αυτο στο νουμερο σας 41 νουμερο
να σου αρεσει καποιος και επειδη ειστε στο ιδιο υψος να νιωθει καπως αβολα 

Dew συμφωνεις?

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Αχ το λατρεύω κι εγώ το μωσαϊκο... Όπως και τα υπόλοιπα γλυκά... Και κανένα δυστυχώς δεν με λιγώνει :P
> Σανελάκι, αφού μπορώ εγώ, με τόσα σκαμπανευάσματα, σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις κι εσύ!!!
> Καραμελίτσα 200 γραμμάρια ακόμα δεν είναι τίποτα και θα δεις το 119 
> ...



για να μην παρεξηγηθω δεν κατηγορω την dew, έχουμε το ιδιο υψος γι'αυτο τα λεω

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ναι καραμελίτσα, τώρα το θυμήθηκα... Σόρρυ 
> Έχει και τα αρνητικά του φυσικά όπως και να είσαι και 1.60 έχει τα αρνητικά του...
> Απλά σκέφτομαι τις ποδάρες που θα έχετε (σε μήκος φυσικά εννοώ) και...αχ... Δεν ζηλεύω με την κακιά την έννοια αλλά μπράβο βρε κορίτσια που η φύση σας σας προίκισε με τέτοιο μπόι... Φαντάζομαι τι γιους θα κάνετε...(εάν δεν έχετε ήδη παιδιά... 40-41 φοράω κι εγώ και είμαι 1.68... ΛΟΛΛΛΛΛΛΛ
> Και ο φίλος μου είναι 1.75 και με τα τακούνια είμαστε ίσα ίσα...
> Απλά όπως είπα, δεν βγαίνουν εύκολα κορίτσια με 1.80... Διαστάσεις μοντέλου... Χι χι χι...



βρε χαζουλι δεν ειπα οτι το λες με κακια απλα γνωριζω κοπελες οι οποιες αρρωσταινουν με το υψος, νιωθουν πολυ ασχημα σαν να ειναι μεγαλη απώλεια το να μην εχεις ενα α υψος.
πλεον τα μοντελα δεν εχουν υψος τα περισσοτερα οποτε μην μου αγχωνεσαι :PP

----------


## d3w

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω καραμέλα μου! Για μένα δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη λέξη από αυτή: <ΝΤΑΡΝΤΑΝΑ>..
Και ένα παράδειγμα πρόσφατο.. τις προάλλες πήγαμε στα μαγαζιά με τη penelope και δοκίμαζε ρουχαλάκια στα στρατιβάριους όσο εγώ κοιτούσα τι είχε μέσα στο μαγαζί.. δεν ξέρω αν έτυχε αλλά δε βρήκα ούτε ένα παντελόνι, ούτε μια φούστα που ΘΑ μου κάνει όταν φτάσω στο στόχο μου!!! :P και να μην αρχίσω να ονομάζω και άλλα τέτοια μαγαζιά γιατί δε θα τελειώσω ποτέ χιιχιχι
Θα το δεις το διψήφιο καραμέλα μου, δε σε φοβάμαι!! 6 χρόνια ε; Τέλεια!!! Να τον χαίρεσαι και να σε χαίρετε!

----------


## Veronica_ed

Χαιρετώ κ πάλι, μετα από αποχη για διακοπές!

Ζυγίστηκα με το που μπηκα στο σπίτι (ο ψυχάκιας!!) κ ναι........... ειμαι ακομη 63,8 κιλα!

Τα κεφάλια μέσα από αύριο....

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Veronica_
> Χαιρετώ κ πάλι, μετα από αποχη για διακοπές!
> 
> Ζυγίστηκα με το που μπηκα στο σπίτι (ο ψυχάκιας!!) κ ναι........... ειμαι ακομη 63,8 κιλα!
> 
> Τα κεφάλια μέσα από αύριο....


Αμα δεν πηρες στις διακοπες εισαι σουπερ!:thumbup:

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο βρε παιδια, τι αστρονομικα μικρα νουμερα ειναι αυτα!
δε θατ α δω ποτε φυσικα,
αλλα τα αντιστοιχα μου κιλα +10 απτα δικα σας θαναι σουπερ γιαμενα  :Big Grin: 
ελπιζω ναμαι κ γω τοσογενναια στα 70+
βερονικα συγχαρητηρια που δεν πηρες!
ελενη σκιζεις!
κονστανς κρατα γερα τελειωνεις...
ερχομαι σελιγο για καταγραφη αν κ φαγωμενη...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 85.5!
> -600 g σημερα!
> κ προ τουαλεττας


+1.110 γρ σημερα!
ειμαι σε φαση κυκλου κ παραφαγα χθες προχθες  :Big Grin: 
γενικα πηγα τελεια ομως εν συγκριση με παλια!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Σημερα -100.Απο το ολοτελα... :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα σε όλους τους εναπομείναντες ...
εγώ μαλ@*#& άσχημα το σκ ...οπότε κάνω σλημερα μια μέρα αποχή και σδωστή διατροφή και αύριο ζυγίζομαι!!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα -200 σημερα και ειδα το 119  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο καραμελα! :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

σας ευχαριστω κοριτσια, αντε και καλα κατεβασματα σε ολες μας  :Big Grin:

----------


## pennou

καλα ε...φτου να μην σας ματιασω...εχετε παρει φορα...μπραβο κοριτσια μου....εγω για την ωρα ειμαι σταθερη στα κιλα μου...οχι οτι δεν τρωω αλλα το στομαχι μου ειναι χαλια και τις αναγουλες και τα επακολουθα δεν τα γλυτωνω...κατα τα αλλα ολα καλα δοξα ο θεος..

----------


## Constance

pennou μπραβο που εισαι σταθερη.Ελπιζω να περασουν οι αναγουλες και να μην ταλαιπωρηθεις.Να εισαι καλα. :Smile: 


Σημερα μια απο τα ιδια εγω απο κιλα.

----------


## badgirl11

bravo karamela mas!
πενου υπομονη!
ελενακι εχεις δικιο, κ για μενα η ψυχολογια ειναι το παν!
χθες μετα απο σουβλακια, γεμιστα κτλ κτλ αποφασισα να μη φαω κατι αλλο,
το βραδυ ομως ειπαμε να βγουμε,
ζητησα λοιπον βαφλα να παμε να φαμε,
οταν φτασαμε εκει σκεφτηκα πως δεν πειναω,
γλυκο ειχα φαει ηδη,
οποτε την εβγαλα με ανθρακουχο κ νιωθω τελεια!
ενω αν ειχα φαει...

παντως με μια φορα δεν παιρνεις, απλα γινεται κατακρατηση μετα, ψυχολογικο ειναι.
φαε πρωτεινη με σαλατα κ ολακαλα θαναι.

σημερα τα ιδια 86.5

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια!
τελικα 2 μερες που γυρισα παραεφαγα οποτε σημερα νομιζω θα χω πιασει τα 59 σιγουρα!δε πειραζει!ξεκιναω δυναμικά απο σήμερα!

----------


## granita_ed

ζυγιστηκα κ ειμαι 58.8.καλα ειναι για τουρτα και σουβλακι που εφαγα αργα χτες!

----------


## sanelaki

elενακι μου. εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ζηταω σαλατα χωριατικη και ζηταω να μου φερουν ξεχωριστα το ελαιολαδι...οποτε ειναι πληρως γευμα και με μετρημενες θερμιδες. αν σε ρωτησει κανεις γιαι πες οτι βαζουν πολυ συνηθως και σου χαλαει η γευση ετσι!!ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα...
σημερα 67.3...ελεος..αντε ρε 6αρακι γιατι με ταλαιπωρεις???

----------


## karamela_ed

-800 σήμερα  :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

μπορεις να τους πεις να μην στην βαλουν, μην ντρεπεσαι καθολου και αν δεν νιωθεις καλα να το πεις παρτο οπως το σερβιρουν και οταν στο φερουν βγαλε εσυ την κρεμα με το μαχαιρι σαν να ξυριζεις το κοτοπουλο  :Wink:

----------


## Constance

granitoula καλωσηρθες!!
karamela σκιζεις λεμε! :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> granitoula καλωσηρθες!!
> karamela σκιζεις λεμε!


σε ευχαριστω κοριτσακι μου αλλα κι εσυ πας τελεια εισαι παρα πολυ κοντα στον στοχο σου

----------


## Constance

Kοντα ειναι ο ατιμος.χιχι.

----------


## sanelaki

εμενα παντως τα δικα μου 9 κιλα μου φαινονται ατελειωτα ακομα....

----------


## granita_ed

καλα κ μενα τα 4-5 μου φαινονται ΒΟΥΝΟ!!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...
καλωσήρθες γρανιτάκη ..

καλά εμένα τα 6 ενώ μου ακούγονται λίγα , δεν την παλεύω να τα χάσω με τίποτα ..
πρεπει όμως...

----------


## granita_ed

ασε γιατι το καλοκαιρι μας την χαλασε.εκει που πηγαινα σταθερα ολο σκαμπανεβασματα εχω.βεβαια συνολικα πηρα περιπου 1.5 κιλο σε δεκα μερες διακοπων οποτε καλα ειναι.

----------


## papa_justify

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλα κ μενα τα 4-5 μου φαινονται ΒΟΥΝΟ!!!


μη συζητάς, έχασα δέκα χωρίς να το πολυκαταλάβω επειδή έγινε πολύυυ αργά, αλλά τα 4-5 είναι εφιαλτικά σχεδόν, χεχε

----------


## sasa14

καλά για εμένα διακοπές γενικότερα είτε καλοκαιρινές είτε χειμωνιάτικες ...είναι ελευθλερων ηθών,...

δηλαδή καμμία περικοπή και κανένα όριο θα φάω και θα πιώ συνήθως πολύ!!
αλλά το καλοκαίρι, αν και δουλεύω, έχω και το πρόβλημα ότι δεν μπορώ να κάτσω σπίτι με τίποτα 
μου αρέσει η παρέα και αν είναι είτε να πάω είτε να έρθουν σπίτι μου δεν μπορώ να μη το συνδέσω και με φαγητό...

βλακεία το ξέρω γιατί αν μαζευτώ σε 1,5 μήνα θα είμαι οκ ....αλλά που τέτοια τύχη!!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι καλα κ εγω σε ενα μηνα θα χα τελειωσει!αλλα θελει πολυ πεισμα αυτο κ αυτη τη στιγμη δε το χω!το ψαχνω ομως!

----------


## Constance

Δυστυχως τα τελευταια κιλα ειναι τα πιο δυσκολα.Εχω φαει κι εγω κολλημα και σιγουρα θα ειμαι εκτος στοχου (δηλαδη να ειμαι 64 κιλα 1η Σεπτεμβρη).Αλλα δε με πειραζει.Θα συνεχισω σιγουρα ενα μηνα τη διατροφη και οσο χασω.Θελει επιμονη δυστυχως.Γρανιτουλα ομως αυτα τα 1,5-2 κιλα που εχεις παρει εσυ στις διακοπες,θα φυγουν ανευ κολληματος σιγουρα.Αντε να ξεφορτωνομαστε τα τελευταια.Κι εγω 5 κιλα εχω ακομη.

----------


## granita_ed

ρε γμτ το θεμα ειναι οτι οι τελευταιες τρεις μερες ειναι λιγο δυσκολες κ απο ψυχολογια και μου χει ανοιξει η ορεξη.ελπιζω παντως να συνελθω,ηδη σημερα θα φαω συνολικα λιγοτερο απο χτες κ ελπιζω απο αυριο να βρω κανονικα το ρυθμο μου.θελω να κανω 2 μερες πρωτεινη να χασω ενα κιλακι να ηρεμησω.
παντως πιστευω οτι αν συνεχισεις ετσι το πολυ να μη πιασεις τον στοχο παρα ενα κιλακι.δλδ θα σαι σιγουρα 65.

----------


## Constance

Ναι πιστευω οτι 65 και κατι θα ειμαι σιγουρα 1η Σεπτεμβρη.
Ναι ετσι ειναι, τρωγοντας ερχεται η ορεξη οπως λενε.Κι εγω γι'αυτο φοβαμαι την ελευθερη μερα γιατι δεν εχω και μετρο.Αλλα εχω υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου μια ελευθερη μερα μεσα στον Αυγουστο και μια αμα πιασω το στοχο.Προσπαθησε σιγα σιγα να επανελθεις και βαλε πεισμα ξανα.Δεν ειναι τιποτα, 5 κιλακια ειναι μονο.Σκεψου οτι εχεις χασει 12. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

μερικοι χανουν κ νοιωθουν αναλαφροι μετα.εγω εχω παθει το εξης.εχασα κ αρχισα να νοιωθω καλυτερα αλλα μετα ξαφνικα αρχισα να "πνιγομαι"κ σ αυτα που ειμαι τωρα.ισως συνηθησε ο οργανισμος μου δε ξερω.παντως ειναι πολυ ασχημο.

----------


## Constance

E αμα χασεις και αλλα 5 νομιζω δε θα νιωθεις ετσι.Νιωθεις κι αυτα τα φουσκωματα που μου ελεγες με το φαι ε;

----------


## bouliana

εμένα γενικά το χάσιμο κιλών μου φαίνεται βουνό είτε 4-5 είτε 10-20. μάλλον γιατί δεν μπορώ να χάσω ούτε 1

----------


## Constance

Οσα και να εχει να χασει κανεις βουνο τα βλεπει, ειναι λογικο.
Bouliana μου εχεις φαει κολλημα με τη ζυγαρια?

----------


## bouliana

όχι δεν φταίει η ζυγαριά.απλά δεν καταφέρνω να μπω καν σε δίαιτα,πεινάααω. 
η μάλλον τα καταφέρνω μες την εβδομάδα αλλά το πσκ πάντα ξεφεύγω εντελώς.

----------


## Constance

Το πσκ και οι μερες αδειας ειναι δραμα πραγματικα.Κι εγω αυτη και την επομενη εβδομαδα δε δουλευω και θελω να φαω τα παντα ολα.

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> εμένα γενικά το χάσιμο κιλών μου φαίνεται βουνό είτε 4-5 είτε 10-20. μάλλον γιατί δεν μπορώ να χάσω ούτε 1


κ εμενα μερικες φορες ετσι μου φαινεται.αλλα μετα ξαφνικα κατι γινεται κ το παιρνω αποφαση κ ολα πανε καλα και χαιρομαι!

ναι φουσκωνω παρα πολυ,δλδ πηρα 1.5 κιλο κ νοιωθω σα να χω παρει πισω 10!

----------


## sanelaki

και εγω πειναιω συνεχεια...εφαγα εχθες 1000 θερμδες και εχασα μονο 300 γραμμαρια απο το επιπλεον που ειχα παρει απο προχ8ες..ειλικρινα ομιζω οτι δεν θα καταφερω τιποτα απο οσα θελω.μαρεσει που θελω να παω 62 μεχρι τελος αγουστου... ουτε 65 δεν θα φτασω..

----------


## bouliana

τι να πω κορίτσια. δεν είμαι σε φάση να ασχοληθώ άλλο με δίαιτα. από σεπτέμβρη πάλι. δεν έχω αρκετό σθένος να παλέψω με τα κιλά μου τώρα το καλοκαίρι. θέλω μόνο τώρα μια βδομάδα πριν την άδεια να ξεφουσκώσω λίγο να ξεπριστώ απτις κρεπάλες το πσκ που πέρασε.

----------


## granita_ed

πω πω κ νομιζα οτι μονο εγω ειμαι απογοητευμενη αυτη τη περιοδο.σκ@τα

----------


## bouliana

έλα κ εσύ τώρα δεν θέλω να σε επηρεάζω.εγώ είμαι σε άλλη φάση. εσύ έχασες αρκετά κιλά και κόλλησες.εγώ έφτασα στα περισσότερα κιλά που έχω βάλει και συνηδητοποίησα οτι χρειάζομαι δίαιτα και γυμναστική,και τώρα ακόμα καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν φτάνει να κάνεις λίγο γυμναστική και να μειώνεις μες την εβδομάδα λίγο τις θερμίδες για να τα πέρνεις όλα πίσω μόλις έρθει το πσκ. θέλει πίστη προσήλωση και να μη σε επηρεάζει τίποτα κ κανένας.ακόμα και αν θες να χάσει 1-2 κιλά .τώρα το κατάλαβα ως τώρα νόμιζα άλλα πράματα κ ας όλη μου τη ζωή προσπαθώ να αρχίσω δίαιτα.

----------


## granita_ed

απλα δε μπορω να μαζευτω μετα τις διακοπες.κ ξαναφευγω στις 20 του μηνα κ δε θελω να παω πρησμενη.ελπιζω απο αυριο να αρχισω κανονικα κ δυναμικα.ουφ.

----------


## Constance

Κι εγω εχω κουραστει παιδια.Που 4 μηνες τωρα εκανα διαιτα χαλαρα και δε με πειραζε καθολου που ετρωγα λιγοτερα.Τις τελευταιες μερες με εχει πιασει τρελη λυσσα και απογοητευση οτι θα παρω τα κιλα μεσα στο χειμωνα διπλα και τριδιπλα.Τεσπα θα το παλεψουμε.Δεν πρεπει να παρατησουμε τον αγωνα.

----------


## sasa14

και εγώ για σεπτέβρη με βλέπω να κάνω κανονικά ...θα ήθελα μέχρι τότε βέβαια να είμαι -2 αν και δεν νομίζω αλλά λέμε 

εγώ το υπόσχομαι στον εαυτό μου μέχρι τις 20 οκτώβρη θα είμαι 50κιλά ..
τέλος

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα εγω ξερω οτι αν παω διακοπες εκει που ειναι να παω σ αυτα τα κιλα,θα νοιωθω συνεχεια φουσκωμενη.οποτε ΜΟΥ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΜΑΙ οτι απο αυριο θα κανω 2 μερες πρωτεινη κυριως.αντε να δουμε.

----------


## bouliana

απλά μια ζωή είμαι σε φάση ξεκινάω δίαιτα,μετά τα παρατάω με τον πρώτο πειρασμό και τα βάζω πίσω διπλά.κάθε ΄χρόνο κερδίζω κ ένα με ενάμιση κιλό. αλλά ως εδώ και μη παρέκει.  δεν ζητάω πολλά απτον εαυτό μου ,να ξεφουσκώσω τώρα λίγο(μισό με ένα κιλάκι) ναμην πάρω τίποτα στις διακοπές,και από σεπτέμβρη δεν θα με επηρεάζει τίποτα. κορίτσια καταλαβαίμω οτι έχετε κουραστεί,εγώ κουράζομαι πριν αρχίσω. αλλά μην το βάζεται κάτω.είπαμε η αισιοδοξία είναι λυποδιαλυτική. κ το τικεράκι σας είναι τόσο προχωρημένο που μόνο αισιοδοξία σας χρειάζεται

----------


## granita_ed

εχεις δικιο το ξερω.πραγματικα το μοτο που με κανει κ συνεχιζω τοσο καιρο ειναι το οτι αν δεν ειχα αρχισει θα μουν ακομα 71.κ σκεφτομαι παντα καλυτερα να φτασω αργοτερα στα 54 παρα να καθομαι να μη κανω τπτ κ να περιμενω στα 71 να γινει το θαυμα.

----------


## bouliana

θέλω να σε ρωτήσω γιατί είμαστε πάνω κάτω στις ίδιες διαστάσεις με όταν ξεκίνησες ,πόσες θερμίδες ξεκίνησες να τρως για να αρχίσεις να χάνεις?

----------


## granita_ed

οταν ξεκινησα ετρωγα περιπου 1400.ημουν 71 κιλα και 1.63.εσυ εισαι πιο ψηλη.σκεψου οτι τωρα αν φαω 1400 θα σκασω κυριολεκτικα.αλλα ειχα παχυνει οχι επειδη ετρωγα πολυ αλλα επειδη ετρωγα αργα το βραδυ μονο κ κυριως πατατακια η πατατες.μιλαμε για μια φαση σχεδον καθε μερα.

----------


## bouliana

όχι ρε συ κεγώ 1,63 είμαι.μπορώ να αντέξω να φάω 1400 θερμίδες αλλά καταπιέζομαι αρκετά.

----------


## granita_ed

τρως περισσοτερες δλδ?

----------


## granita_ed

εγω παντως αν τωρα τρωω καθε μερα 1400 θα τα παρω ολα πισω σε λιγους μηνες σιγουρα.ασε που θα μαι πρησμενη γιατι φουσκωνω ευκολα

----------


## bouliana

εννοείται οτι τρώω περισσότερο.τα σαββατοκύριακα τρώω γύρω στις 2300 θερμίδες και μες την εβδομάδα από 1300-1900.χάνω όταν τρώω 1300-1700.στα 1900 μένω στα ίδια. φυσικά τρώω παραπάνω γιαυτό δεν χάνω.
νομίζω γρανίτα θα σε βοηθούσε περισσότερο να ζυγίζεσαι μια φορά την εβδομάδα τώρα που είσαι στη φάση που κόλλησες.

----------


## bouliana

αλλα θυμάμαι οτι πάλι κάποτε που είχα χάσει κιλά πάλι κ ήμουν 65 κ πήγα 58, μετά στα 58 όταν έτρωγα λ΄΄ιγο παραπάνω ένιωθα οτι τα έβαζα΄αμέσως. είναι το σημείο εκείνο που ο μεταβολισμός και το σώμα μας έχουν κουραστεί.

----------


## granita_ed

μα δεν εχω κολλησει,απλα χαλαρωσα στις διακοπες κ ετρωγα αργα το βραδυ.θα ειχα κολλησει αν εκανα διατροφη κ δεν εχανα.αν ζυγιζομαι 1 τη βδομαδα κατστραφηκα σιγουρα!χιχι

----------


## Constance

Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Και ειναι αποριας αξιον πλεον.Χθες τελευταιο γευμα ηταν στις 6:30 το απογευμα.Μετα εβαλα φερμουαρ και πηγα και γυμναστηκα μια ωρα, αρκετα εντονα.Αφου εγινα μουσκεμα και μπηκα κατευθειαν στο ντους για να συνελθω.Καιρο ειχα να κανω τετοια γυμναστικη.Λεω δε μπορει αυριο θα δω 8.Ε ΣΚΑΤΑ 8 ειδα! :Mad: :flaming: (Βεβαια υπαρχει το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας, που οποτε με ταλαιπωρει παντα τρωω κολλημα.Ουτε και αυτο εξηγειται βεβαια με τοσα ολικης αλεσεως, με τοσα λαχανικα και φρουτα που τρωω!) ΕΛΕΟΣ!:shocked2:

----------


## badgirl11

κανε ενα διαλειμμα, συνηθισε ο οργανισμος...
τοσοι μηνες σερι!
τα ιδια με χθες απο κιλα,
ακομα η περιοδος, σημερα περιμενω βασικα αλλα ειχα τα συμπτωματα πολυ καιρο...

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο ελενη!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Και ειναι αποριας αξιον πλεον.Χθες τελευταιο γευμα ηταν στις 6:30 το απογευμα.Μετα εβαλα φερμουαρ και πηγα και γυμναστηκα μια ωρα, αρκετα εντονα.Αφου εγινα μουσκεμα και μπηκα κατευθειαν στο ντους για να συνελθω.Καιρο ειχα να κανω τετοια γυμναστικη.Λεω δε μπορει αυριο θα δω 8.Ε ΣΚΑΤΑ 8 ειδα!:flaming: (Βεβαια υπαρχει το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας, που οποτε με ταλαιπωρει παντα τρωω κολλημα.Ουτε και αυτο εξηγειται βεβαια με τοσα ολικης αλεσεως, με τοσα λαχανικα και φρουτα που τρωω!) ΕΛΕΟΣ!:shocked2:


τα αποτελέσματα της γυμναστικής και της σωστής διατροφής φαίνονται μία μέρα μετά,όπως και το ανάποδο,όταν θα σαβουριάσουμε δν φαίνεται το πρωί αλλά την επόμενη.γιαυτό σας λέω να μη ζυγίζεστε κάθε μέρα

----------


## sasa14

55 σήμερα το πρωι!!!
βέβαια δίαιτα ούτε μαι μέρα μάλλον δεν έχω κάνει!!
μακάρι να το κρατήσω και 1 πιο κάτω την άλλη εβδομάδα για να φύγω για διακοπές ...
αν τα κρατήσω εκεί το 50 θα το έχω στο τσεπάκι μου το οκτώβρη!!

στις διακοπές πρέπει να κόψω ποσότητες ...μόνο έτσι θα κρατηθώ!!
και παγωτάκι αν θέλω..που θα θέλω ..μηχανής που έιναι πιο Light!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Και ειναι αποριας αξιον πλεον.Χθες τελευταιο γευμα ηταν στις 6:30 το απογευμα.Μετα εβαλα φερμουαρ και πηγα και γυμναστηκα μια ωρα, αρκετα εντονα.Αφου εγινα μουσκεμα και μπηκα κατευθειαν στο ντους για να συνελθω.Καιρο ειχα να κανω τετοια γυμναστικη.Λεω δε μπορει αυριο θα δω 8.Ε ΣΚΑΤΑ 8 ειδα!:flaming: (Βεβαια υπαρχει το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας, που οποτε με ταλαιπωρει παντα τρωω κολλημα.Ουτε και αυτο εξηγειται βεβαια με τοσα ολικης αλεσεως, με τοσα λαχανικα και φρουτα που τρωω!) ΕΛΕΟΣ!:shocked2:
> 
> 
> τα αποτελέσματα της γυμναστικής και της σωστής διατροφής φαίνονται μία μέρα μετά,όπως και το ανάποδο,όταν θα σαβουριάσουμε δν φαίνεται το πρωί αλλά την επόμενη.γιαυτό σας λέω να μη ζυγίζεστε κάθε μέρα


αληθεια κ της γυμναστικης?
εγω οποτε γυμναζομαι δε χανω αλλα μου πεφτουν τα παντελονια...
πχ τωρα ειμαι πρησμενη,
αν παω γυμναστηριο θαμαι τελειως ξεπρησμενη κ αναλαφρη αλλα η ζυγαρια θαναι ακουνητη ως συνηθως...

*sasa* πιο λαιτ ε? θα το προτιμω κ γω στο εξης,
αλλα λιωνει γρηγορα κ ειναι λιγο...

----------


## sasa14

εγώ κορίτσια το χειμώνα όταν πήγαινα συστηματικά αεροβική, κάθε πρωι που ξυπνούσα η κοιλιά μου ηταν μέσα, όχι οτι έτρωγα και πάτρα πολύ γιατί μετά το γυμνασήριο δεν πολυ μπορώ !!

αλλά όλο το κορμί μου είχε ζμηλέψει ..τρομερή διαφορά γιαυτό και καίγομαι να ξαναρχίσω το χειμώνα!!

----------


## badgirl11

ναι η αεροβικη καιει, τα βαρη ομως αντικαθιστουν το λιπος με μυς κ η ζυγαρια δεν πεφτει ευκολα παρα βδομαδες μετα...
τοτε ομως πεφτει θεαματικα γρηγορα, κ μαλιστα μπορει να εχεις σταματησει γυμναστικη κ να τρως πολυ...

----------


## sasa14

εγώ έχω ένα καλό μαζίμε κακό !!!!

το σώμα μου είναι πολύ σφιχτό..όλοι νομίζουν οτι κάνω αθλητισμό ..
κακό γιατί μαζεύει δύσκολα, μια φορά που είχα αποπηραθεί να κάνω βάρη το αποτεσμα ήταν τελείως αρνητικό 
είχα γίνει σαν παλαιστής..και στα 50κιλά ε???
μόνο ο λαιμός μου δεν είχε φαρδίνει....
σήκωνα το ποτήρι να πιώ νερό και το χέρι μου γέμιζε φλέβες μέχρι και στο ποντίκι!!!

άστο εμένα προσωπικά δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου και δεν μου αρέσει ....
στον καθένα ταιριάζει κάποιο είδος γυμναστικής στον σωματότυπο του εμένα μου κάνει η αεροβική και συγκεκριμένα το ταε μπο!!

μέχρι να φτάσω συχτήριζα όταν όμως τελείωνε ήμουν άλλος άνθρωπος!!

----------


## badgirl11

ετσι ειναιδυστηχως με τηγυμναστικη
μεχρι να το παρεις αποφαση να πας ειναι το θεμα!
φοβεροαυτο που λες με τις φλεβες χεχε
τι να σου αρεσει σαυτο? αηδια ειναι.
τα βαρη πρεπει να λειτουργουν υπογειως κ να χτιζουν του μυς σου,
οχι για θεμα εμφανισης.
μαλλον εκανες βαρη χωρις σωστη καθοδηγηση,
ειναι οπως το να κανεις στεπ αλλα σε αλλα σημεια του σωματος κ με λιγοτερες επαναληψεις,
πολυ παρεξηγημενη γυμναστικη,
κ πολυ αναγκαια ειδικα για τις γυναικες που απο μυικο ιστο οι περισσοτερες ειναι αστα να παν. (κ λογω των διαιτων)
παω να βγαλω τα φρυδια μου κ μετα γυμναστηριο κ μετα πεντικιουρ  :Big Grin: 
ax tτι αλλο θα κανω στο βωμο της ομορφιας :P

----------


## badgirl11

α 86.1 μετα το πρωινο,
τι να πω, εγω τρωω κ καιω αντι να βαζω? α στο καλο πια.
ξανα ζυγισμα σε 3 μερες.
μουλαρωσα

----------


## bouliana

Ναι το διάβασα στο forma. πρωί παρά πρωί φαίνονται τα αποτελέσματα στη ζυγαριά.η αερόβια ΄κάνει κατακράτηση ειδικά αν πιεις πολύ νερό ,που πρέπει γιατί έτσι φεύγει και η κυτταρίτιδα. αλλά μόλις περάσει μία μέρα ξεφουσκώνεις. γιαυτό δεν πρέπει να ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε μέρα,κ γιαυτό δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε κάθε μέρα βαριά ΄΄ασκηση.μέρα παραμέρα.

----------


## sanelaki

κοριτσια αφηστε τα..εχθες ειχα ατυχημα με το μηχανακι..εσστριψε ξαφνικα ενας βλακας χωρις φλας και εμεις πεσαμε πανω του. μονο στο δεξι χερι δεν εχω χτυπησει.. εχω γεμισει εγκαυματα στα 2 ποδια και στον αριστερο αγκωνα και πευτοντας με δυναμη πανω μου το μηχανακι κατι πρπεπει να επαε ο μυς της γαμπας γιατι εχει μια τεραστια μελανια και δεν πορω να κουνησω και πολυ το ποδι :sniff:και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο γυρισαμε μετα και εφαγα γιαουρτι ποπκορν και μωσαικο.. ο φιλος μου μια γρατζουνια μοονο ευτυχως.
σημερα με εδςειξε +800 και το χεοριτερο ειναι οτι ξαναεφαγα μωσαικο πριν λιγο στα ορθια και δεν μπορω να σταματησω...ειμαι χααααααλιαααααααααα

----------


## sasa14

Περαστικά σανελάκη........
εύχομαι γρήγορα να αναρρώσεις ,ελπίζω να πήγατε και νοσοκομείο και να είσαι τσεκαρισμένα καλά...

όσο για το φαγητό με τέτοια τρομάρα και λαχτάρα και λίγα έφαγες!!

----------


## granita_ed

περαστικα σανελακι,ευτυχως να λες που ειστε καλα.ολα τ αλλα δεν εχουν καμια σημασια.κοιτα να ηρεμησεις κ ασε τις σκεψεις για το τι εφαγες κλπ

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω κοριτσακια μου..πιο πολυ με στενοχωρει που ακομα δεν μπορω να περπατησω και ουτε γυμναστικη δεν θα μπορω ουτε καν να κουνιεμαι. και το ειρωνικο ειναι οτι εχθες πηγαιναμε στο γηπεδο για τρεξιμο... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## bouliana

περαστικά κοπελιά.σε ματιάξανε που έχεις αδυνατίσει τόσο πολύ!

----------


## sasa14

εγώ έφαγα φασολάκια με μια κουταλιά λάδι,και μισή πατάτα μέσα...δεν τα είχα καλοβράσει κιόλας και τώρα έχω μαι λιγούρα αλλα θα αφήσω καμμια ώρα ακόμη να περάσει και έχω ενα γιαούρτι και πεπόνι ..θα φάω απο αυτό ..
να μπουκώσω!!

----------


## sanelaki

κουκλιτσες μου να στε καλα..δεν το θελει ουυτε ο θεος χωρις πλακα...χιχι..κοριτσια εφτιξα ντοματορυζο στο φουρνο. ξερετε σαν να εφτιαξα μο νο τη γεμιση απο τα γεμιστα..πωπω.. ανπομονω να βγει απο το φουρνο..μιαμ μιαμ..

----------


## badgirl11

περαστικα σανελακι1
!
κ γω τα φοβαμαι οποτε ανεβαινω  :Frown: 

μπουλιανα τι σχεση εχει η αεροβια με τα βαρη στο παραδειγμα που λες?
μπερδευτηκα
μενδιαφερει το θεμα για πες λεπτομερειες πλιζ

----------


## papa_justify

Παιδάκια, μπήκα εδώ για να σας χαιρετήσω μια που αύριο φεύγω για διακοπάς και να σας ευχηθώ όχι μόνο να χάσετε όσο επιθυμείτε [εντός λογικώνε πλαισίωνε] αλλά κυρίως να περάσετε αξέχαστα είτε φύγετε είτε μείνετε. Όπως και να το κάνεις, η καλοκαιρινή βραδιά έχει μια γοητεία όπου κι αν βρίσκεσαι. 

Sanelaki, ευτυχώς να λες που ήρθες να μας τα αφηγηθείς. Περαστικά και γρήγορα σου εύχομαι. Μπαντοκοραλάκι, μην ξεχνάς τα δέκα λεπτά ελλειπτικό και όλα θα πάνε όπως τα θέλεις!  :Big Grin:  Καλή δύναμη και τρελά πάρτι σε όλους. Φιλιά :crazy::bouncy::bigsmile:

----------


## Constance

sanelaki περαστικα να ειναι ολα, κοιταξε να ηρεμισεις.
papa καλες διακοπουλες, να περασεις τελεια.

Σημερα περιττο να πω οτι ειμαι παλι στα ιδια.:P

----------


## sanelaki

αλημερα..σημερα ααπο αποψη κινηνσης τα ιδια..και σημερα στο κρεβατι με βλεπω.απο κιλα.... 67.9. να δω τι θα κανω..οχι το στοχο μου δεν πιανω.ουτε στα κατωτερα κιλα που εχω φτασει δεμ βλεπω...πφφφφηθελα στησ υντηρηση να παω σε διαιτολογο.αλλα βλεπω να χρειαζομαιο απο τωρα.

----------


## granita_ed

κ εγω στα ιδια σημερα αν κ απο θεμα πρηξίματος νοιωθω λίγο καλύτερα μερα με τη μέρα!

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> περαστικα σανελακι1
> !
> κ γω τα φοβαμαι οποτε ανεβαινω 
> 
> μπουλιανα τι σχεση εχει η αεροβια με τα βαρη στο παραδειγμα που λες?
> μπερδευτηκα
> μενδιαφερει το θεμα για πες λεπτομερειες πλιζ


bad κεγώ μπερδεύτικα τώρα. το μόνο που΄λέω είναι οτι διάβασα στο forma οτι τα αποτελέσματα της γυμναστκής φαίνονται μια μέρα μετά γιατί ειδικά στην αερόβια πίνεις πολύ νερό και γίνεται κατακράτηση που φυσικά φεύγει.
και όσον αφορά τα βάρη πρέπει να κάνουμε μέρα παρά μέρα αν όχι κάθε δύο μέρες για να ξεκουράζεται ο μυς.
επίσης όταν κάνουμε μια κακιά πράξη,να φάμε μία πίτσα πχ και αυτό φαίνεται μια μέρα μετά.
έπρεπε η κονστανς να χάσει τώρα για να επαληθευτούν τα λεγόμενά μου άλλά ατύχησα.αύριο αύριο θα χάσει!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> περαστικα σανελακι1
> !
> κ γω τα φοβαμαι οποτε ανεβαινω 
> ...


χαχαχαχα δεν χανουμε ρε συ καθε μερα, ουτε καθε βδομαδα πολλες φορες!
oso για τα βαρη υπαρχουν πολλες μυικες ομαδες, δεν χτυπας τον ιδιο μυ αλλυπητα καθε μερα,
καλλιστα μπορεις να γυμναζεις διαδοχικα ολες τις μυικες ομαδες καθημερινα,
στο λεω γιατι ολο το χειμωνα γυμναζομουν 1-2 ωρες τη μερα καθε μερα κ εννοειται με βαρη.
Κυριακη ξεκουραζοταν το σωμα ικανοποιητικα,
κ ενδιαμεσα αν ενιωθα περιεργα, πιασμενη ή οτιδηποτε αλλο ενημερωνα το υμναστη κ αλλαζε το προγραμμα.
φετος θα δοκιμασω 3-4 φορες βαρη κ ενδιαμεσα μονο αεροβιο σε γκρουπ.
αρκει να βολεβουν οι ωρες με τη δουλεια...

----------


## badgirl11

τι ηθελα κ ζυγιστηκα ενω ειχα πει οτι δεν!
87.6 κ ελπιζω σε περιοδο αμεσα!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημεερα

αυτες τις 2 ημερες είμαι +900 εχω κατακρατηση και δνε ξερω τον λογο, ισως απο το στρες

----------


## sanelaki

αχ καραμελιτσα και εγω 2 μερες τωρα +900...για να δουμε...

----------


## bouliana

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι αυτό εννοούσα οτι τον ίδιο μυ δεν μπορείς να γυμνάζεις κάθε μέρα

----------


## badgirl11

-1000 αλλα κ παλι πανω απο το βαρος που ειχα,
αντε να μου ερθουν μηπως εχασα κανενα κιλο ...
απο σημερα κατα γραμα η διαιτα γιατι ολο τρωω διπλα εν οψη περιοδου κ ολο δεν ερχεται!

----------


## badgirl11

ελαυπομονη,
τα τελευταια ειναι τα πιο δυσκολα κ για ψυχολογικους λογους...

----------


## Constance

Φερτε μου ενα μαντολιιιινοοοο!Σημερα παλι στα ιδια!:bouncy:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σημερα 58.4,κατι ειναι κ αυτο. δλδ -400γρ

----------


## Constance

Mια χαρα σε βρισκω granita! :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ε δυο βδομαδες μου μεινανε.αν πηγαινα εστω 56.9 θα μουν πολυ ικανοποιημενη.θα το παλεψω!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέραπαίδες τι κάνετε 
εδώ όλα καλά ..εχθές πήγαμε για φαγητό αλλά για τα δεδομένα μου έξω υπήρξα πολύ συγκρατημένη!!!

έφαγα σαρδέλα ψητή 2 1/5 ψητές γαρίδες και αρκετά καλαμαράκια ΤΗΓΑΝΙΤΑ ...
αυτά αν τα είχα αποφύγει θα είχα φαέι σούπερ

και απο ψωμί μόνο μισή φετούλα 
και ούτε τυριά ούτε πατάτες 
τίποτα 
καλά νοιώθω γιαυτό 

ακούστε τώτρα κάτι άλλο που ήθελα να σας πω 
έχω μαι φίλη αδυνατο καλούπι γενικά που πριν ένα χρόνο γέννησε και είχε καμμια 5ρια κιλάκια απο την γέννα 
λοιπόν η φιλενάδα προχθές ζυγίστηκε μπροστά μου με παπούτσια φαγωμένη και τέτοια 
γιανα δείτε ο χαλαρος ο άνθρωπος ..έτσιο ..χωρίς δίαιατα ..έτρεχε βέβαια το τελευταίο 2μηνο ...και ήταν 57 
μου είχε πει ότι ήταν 61 
εγώ σας λέω να είναι και 56 δηλαδή έχει χάσει σας λέω 5 κιλά 
παιδιά η διαφορά είναι τεράστια !!!!!!

και λέω και εγώ με 5 κιλά πάνω τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά θα έχω !!!
ρε παιδιά άλλος άνθρωπος!!

γαι 5 κιλά..και εγώ σκεφτόμουν σιγά μωρέ 5 κιλά..πόσο φαόνονται 
μωρε φαίνονται και παραφαίονονται!!

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα φαινονται πιστευω αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι αν εγω πχ χασω 5 κιλα θα φανει επειδη θα ναι τα τελευταια που περισσευουν ενω πχ οταν πηγα απ τα 71 στα 66 παλι αν με εβλεπε καποιος θα λεγε οτι αδυνατησα αλλα δε νομιζω οτι φαινεται τοσο πολύ.

----------


## Constance

Αμ τα 5 τελευταια ειναι οντως το θεμα.Πιστευω οτι σιγουρα θα φανουν περισσοτερο απο τα αλλα.Θα δουμε!

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα επειδη παντα ημουν 52-53 κιλά πιστευω οτι για αυτο νοιωθω τοσο πρησμενη τωρα κ ας ειμαι χαμηλότερα απ το υψος κατα 5 κιλά σχεδον.αν ειχα συνηθισει πχ να μαι 60 η 70 θα ενοιωθα τελειως διαφορετικα στα 58.δε ξερω τι να ευχηθω,αν φανει η διαφορα σημαινει οτι τωρα ειμαι χαλια απο την αλλη αφου θα εχω φτασει ηδη εκει τι με νοιαζει πως ειμαι τωρα!δε ξερω προβληματιστηκα!εσενα παντως ειναι αισθητη η διαφορα μεταξυ θησειου και σπιτι dew.δλδ αμεσως μου φανηκε οτι εχασες κιλα στο ενδιαμεσο διάστημα.

----------


## sasa14

κοίτα εμένα σύμφωνα με το ύψος μου τα κανονικά μου κιλά ..είναι τα 52-54 δλδ σε αυτά είμαι μια χαρά 
οπότε εάν είμαι 52 θα φαινόμουν μια χαρά 
αν πήγαινα 50 θα φαινόμουν το ίδιο απλά λίγο πιο αδύνατη ..όχι η διαφορά το μπαμ που λέμε ...
έτσιο πιστεύω δλδ 
απλά σας λέω πως το είδα εγώ ..μπορέι να κάνω και λάθος ..
θεωρώ ότι αν είσαι στα κανονικά σου κιλά τα 4-5 κιλά ναι μεν θα σε δείξουν πιο αδυνατη σίγουρα αλλα όχι τόσο όσο όταν θα έχεις φουσκώσει/παχύνει/τσουπώσει..
καταλαβένεται τι εννοώ ε??


και μην ξεχνάτε αυτό παιζει και ανάλογα το κορμί τον σωματότυπο και πλασης φύσως διαφορές ...
η γνώμη μου ειναι αυτή 
δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σωστή ε!!

----------


## granita_ed

Παντως εγω σε ολες τις φωτο που με βλεπω στα 52 κιλά σε σχέση με τώρα μου φαίνομαι πολύ πιο αδύνατη.ισως ειναι κ η ιδεα μου.δε ξέρω!

----------


## karamela_ed

-500 σήμερα
ολο σκαμπανεβασματα ειμαι παλι :/

----------


## badgirl11

γιατι οταν απεχεις λιγα σχετικα κιλα απο τονσ τοχο σου δυσκολα το παιρνεις αποφαση να τα χασεις,
πχ οταν ημουν 30 πανω απο τον στοχο ειχα τρομοκρατηθει κ εχασα τα 20 τσακ μπαμ,
τοσο καιρο παιδευομαι να χασω δεκα κ εχω χασει 0.
ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι μονο 3 κιλα πανω απο το κανονικο, κ οχι απο τον στοχο σου.
(οι στοχοι μας δεν ειναι παντοτε το κανονικο πχ στην δικια μου περιπτωση)

γιατι να ξαναπας 68 αμα αφεθεις?
το θεμα ειναι να μην προσδοκεις οτι θα εισια μονιμως στην πιεση ωστε να εισαι καλλιγραμμη
αλλα να αλλαξει η σχεση σου με το φαγητο

----------


## sasa14

συμφωνώ.....
+10000000000000000000000

----------


## badgirl11

μαρεσει βρε σασα που συμφωνεις μαζι μου σε ολα,
κ σου ριχνω 30 κιλα  :Big Grin: 
μηπως τελικα εχω μυαλο αδυνατηςκ σωμα παχυας?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Λοιπον θα ξαναγραψω εδω οταν και αν ποτε ξεκολλησω γιατι βαρεθηκα να γραφω τα ιδια και τα ιδια.:borg:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια! Ειμαι Μανη και σημερα κλεινω μια βδομαδα εδω... Ειμαι στα 55.7 οποτε κάλα την σκαπουλαρα αυτη τη βδομαδα... Παμε για την αλη τωρα... Τα λεμε στις 16!

----------


## Constance

eleni κρατησου, οταν κολλαμε πρεπει να κανουμε υπομονη, οχι να φαμε το καταπετασμα.:P
penelope δεν εχεις παρει ουτε ενα κιλο στις διακοπες, μπραβο!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσια!σημερα ειμαι 58.1!!!!!!!γιούπι!!εχω να χασω 2 κιλάκια σε σχεδόν 2 βδομαδουλες λοιπον! -300γρ.

----------


## badgirl11

geia sas paidakia
-500 g η περιοδος αφαντη,
δεν ξαναζυγιζομαι για καμια βδομαδα, θα λειπω μαλλον κ ολη τη βδομαδα αλλωστε,
μου την εχει βαρεσει κ το ζυγισμα,
αλλα βλεπω στον καθρεφτη αλλα λεει η ζυγαρια.
ισως μου κανει καλο να ξεκολλησει το μυαλο!
θα μπαινω κ απο το εξωτερικο αλλα δεν ξερω αν θαχω χρονο για τις διατροφικες διαταραχες μου...
ποιος ξερει μηπως κ τις αφησω στην ιταλια να τελειωνω?  :Frown: 
θα παρω μαζι τον θερμιδομετρητη κ ο Θεος βοηθος.
κ πληρη καταγραφη οσων τρωω (που ηδη εχω αρχισει)
Πηνελοπη θα σε σκεφτομαι διαρκως με τις θερμιδες!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλημέρα κοριτσια!σημερα ειμαι 58.1!!!!!!!γιούπι!!εχω να χασω 2 κιλάκια σε σχεδόν 2 βδομαδουλες λοιπον! -300γρ.


Mπραβο γρανιτακι σκιζεις!
Αναρωτιεμαι η dew τι καλο ειδε στη ζυγαρια της σημερα.:wink1:  :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

α ναι κ εγω αναρωτιεμαι!ελπιζω να χει καλα νέα!χιχι

----------


## sanelaki

:P:roll::love::grin:επιτελουςς..μακα ρι θεε μου..ακι.....μετα απο πανω απο ενα μηνα ξανα ειδα το 6αραααακι!!!!το ηθικο μου αναπτερωθηκε παααρα πολυ.....ισως δω το 3αρακι μεχρι τελος αυγουστου.και το ποδι μου ειναι καλυτερα!!θα μπορω να αρχισω και τη γυμναστικη συντομα... αχ!!! τι χαρα ειναι αυτη.. το χρειαζομουν....

----------


## sanelaki

αρε ελενακι του δωσες και καταλαβε....καλα εκανες αρκει να μην εχεις τυψεις τωρα..σε μια 2 μερες επανερχεσαι αν δεν σου εχουν κατσικωθει.. αλλα ποτε να προλαοβυν αλλωστε.. μια χαρουλα δηλαδη!!!

----------


## GOGO79

καλημερα εγω ειμαι σε δευτερη μερα περιοδου και λεω να αναβαλω το ζυγισμα εσας εσας σας δειχνει παραπανω τετοιες μερες ;

----------


## qwert_ed

-3 κιλα σε μια βδομαδα και μαλιστα εχετ κατα νου οτι τις τελευταιες 2 μερες δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο αν και επειδη ετρεχα για δουλειες περπατησα πολυ! συν τις τελευταιες 2 μερες εφαγα τα απειρα σκατα οχι ως κριση βουλημιας αλλα επειδη ετσι το επελεξα ως πειραματισμο κι ως προσπαθεια ειπαμε,να μην πεσει η ζυγαρια κι αλλο πιο κατω και παθω κανενα σοκ ευτυχιας ....χαχαχαχα
σας ειπα σ ενα αλλο θεμα οτι εχω ενα θεμα μ αυτο ακομη...
απο την αλλη μου κανε και καλο γπου εφαγα γιατι ειδα μετα πως ημουν.οκ εφαγα και?ποσο ικανοποιηθηκα?τι κερδισα?τι νιωθω?ti θελω?καπως ετσi νικησα και τη βουλημια μου τον τελευταιο χρονο.με παρατηρουσα,μου εδινα αυτο που ""ηθελα"" k εβλεπα k anelya tis αντιδρασεις μου.
ελπιζω την επομενη εμβδομαδα η μερα που θα φαω ετσι,γιατι κατι με πιανει με το που βλεπω αλλαγες στο σωμα μου κ τη ζυγαρια(κακο πραμα η συνηθεια )να ειναι μια,και την επομενη εβδομαδα καμια.

----------


## d3w

Καλημέερες από τη Θεσ/νικη!! Σε λίγο παίρνω το τρενο της επιστροφής παρέα με τη ζυγαριά μου!:wink1: 
97,1 Σήμερα και ευτυχισμένη χαιρετώ σιγά σιγά τη παχυσαρκία και γίνομαι μια ευτυχισμένη υπέρβαρη.. ελπίζω κάπου μέσα στην εβδομάδα!!! Πολύ το χάρηκα όταν ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά σήμερα!! Τα 94 κιλά μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου μου φαίνονται ένας δίκαιος, αν κ όχι πολύ εύκολος στόχος.. αλλά θα τα καταφέρω τώρα που θα έχω παρείτσα τη ζυγαριά μου :yes:
Φιλάκια σε όλες σας, τα λέμε από την Αθήνα!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> Καλημέερες από τη Θεσ/νικη!! Σε λίγο παίρνω το τρενο της επιστροφής παρέα με τη ζυγαριά μου!:wink1: 
> 97,1 Σήμερα και ευτυχισμένη χαιρετώ σιγά σιγά τη παχυσαρκία και γίνομαι μια ευτυχισμένη υπέρβαρη.. ελπίζω κάπου μέσα στην εβδομάδα!!! Πολύ το χάρηκα όταν ανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά σήμερα!! Τα 94 κιλά μέχρι τέλος Αυγούστου μου φαίνονται ένας δίκαιος, αν κ όχι πολύ εύκολος στόχος.. αλλά θα τα καταφέρω τώρα που θα έχω παρείτσα τη ζυγαριά μου :yes:
> Φιλάκια σε όλες σας, τα λέμε από την Αθήνα!!!


Forza dew!:wink1: Καλως να ερθεις πισω! :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

dew μου μπραβο!!!!!

σημερα ειναι μια πολύ καλή μερα!δε ξερω πως εγινε αυτο αλλα αν κ χτες εφαγα 2 μπάλες παγωτο και τελικά οχι λάιτ καθως και ενα σωρο φρούτα και σαλαμακι αργα το βραδυ,με εδειξε σημερα 57.7!!!!!!!!νοιώθω οτι εχω δυναμη και ορεξη να συνεχίσω!

----------


## d3w

Δεν ξέρω πως έγινε αυτό, αλλά σήμερα 96,7 το πρωί στην Αθήνα! :yes:
ΑΝΤΙΟ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΙΑ!!!! Είμαι πλέον απλά υπέρβαρη που προσπαθεί να γίνει κανονική :spin:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> Δεν ξέρω πως έγινε αυτό, αλλά σήμερα 96,7 το πρωί στην Αθήνα! :yes:
> ΑΝΤΙΟ ΠΑΧΥΣΑΡΚΙΑ!!!! Είμαι πλέον απλά υπέρβαρη που προσπαθεί να γίνει κανονική :spin:


Τελειο συναισθημα ε!Συγχαρητηρια!!Εγω το ειπα οτι θα δεις 6αρι παιδι μου.Χιχι!:yes:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
dew ειδες??τελεια!!!!!!!!!

εγω σημερα 58 λόγω του χτεσινοβραδινού φαγητού αλλα δε πειράζει!

----------


## Constance

Α να σας πω κι εγω τι εγινε σημερα.Ζυγιζομαι το πρωι, εδειχνε 69,1 λεω αντε ξεκολλησα εστω κι 100 γραμμαρια και δεν προλαβα να τελειωσω τα λογια μου και παλι το 2 εκανε την εμφανιση του.:P Αλλαξα και στοχο ειπα να παω 63 και με τη συντηρηση να χασω κι ακομα ενα κιλακι μετα.Αλλα πλεον δε βιαζομαι καθολου.Το καλοκαιρι τελειωνει, διακοπες δε θα παω οποτε τωρα κοιταζω χωρις αγχος να μην ξαναπαρω κιλα. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

αυτο ειναι το καλύτερο να μην αγχώνεσαι.κ εγω θα ήθελα απο Οκτωβρη να κάνω συντήρηση.Μέχρι τότε όσα χασω,ελπίζω να φτασω 53 η και 52.

----------


## sanelaki

to niωθω κονστανσ..αυριο θα εισαι κατω απο 69...εφτασε η ωρα!!! με το καλο κοριτσουδα....χιχι:roll::grin:
εγω σημερα πηρα 100 γραμμαρια...παει το 6αρακι...και εφαγα μονο 1300 εχθες δηλαδη 200 παραπανω απο συνηθως...αχ..οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα παει το 6αρακι..

----------


## Constance

granitoula της ιδιας αποψης ειμαστε.Με τη συντηρηση κλπ να φτασουμε και λιγο πιο κατω για να εχουμε περιθωριο.Ας πουμε εμενα ιδανικο βαρος ειναι το 64 αλλα νομιζω και μεχρι 62 καλα θα ειναι για να εχω ενα περιθωριο πχ με τα πρηξιματα της περιοδου.

sanelaki νομιζω οτι ο επιμενων νικα και θα δω 8αρακι μεσα στην εβδομαδα (ελπιζω αυριο).Κουραδιο!:P Θα τα καταφερουμε!Κοντα ειμαστε πλεον.

----------


## granita_ed

εμενα δε ξερω ποσο ειναι.δε μπορω να αποφασισω που θελω να φτάσω.μαλλον θα βαλω στοχο τα 50 για να παω 52.αλλα ας δω 55 και παλι χαρούμενη θα μαι!ασε γιατι σημερα επεσε ξαφνικα η ψυχολογια μου (οχι λογω κιλων γενικα) και δεν εχω ορεξη για "ονειρα".συνεχιζω απλα κ βλεπουμε.ειμαι κ κυκλοθυμικη βεβαια οποτε ισως το απογευμα να μαι παλι μες στην τρελλη χαρα.περιμενω κ περιοδο σε 3 μερες περιπου.

----------


## Constance

Eσυ που εχεις και το θεμα με τα φουσκωματα να φτασεις στα κιλα που νιωθεις καλα και οχι βαρος.Τα σκαμπανευσματα της ψυχολογιας ειναι τα χειροτερα.Προσωπικα δεν αντεχω αλλα.Ελπιζω να νιωσεις καλυτερα.Ισως ειναι και η περιοδος που εισαι πεσμενη.

----------


## sasa14

καλά και εγώ φουλ κυκλοθυμική δεν το συζητώ ...
εξου και το ζώδιο δίδυμος!!!

πριν την αδιαθεσία ειδικά την προηγούμενη μέρα σίγουρα κλαίω!!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι κ εγω κλαιω, αν κ γενικά νομιζω οτι πλεον κλαιω καθε μερα.

----------


## sasa14

χαχαχαχαχ
όχι κάθε νέρα δεν κλαίω,....

προσπαθώ να γελάω περισσότερο!!

----------


## granita_ed

αφου μπορεις καλα κανεις.

----------


## sasa14

γιατί ρε γρανιτάκη να μην γελάμε....

όχι όταν έχουμε...κάτι σοβαρό δεν μπορούμε να γελάμε ..αλλά αν δεν έχουμε 
αν δεν έχουμε κάτι σημανικό μέσα στην οικογένεια μας στον κύκλο μας στους ανθρώπους που δεν θέλουμε να υποφέρουθν γενικά ...τότε νομίζω ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα θα πρέπει να τα βλέπουμε θετικά και να βάουμε στόχους να πετύχουμε όσα δεν μας ευχαριστούν!!

και με το να χαμογελάμε και να περνάμε καλά μπορούμε να το πετύχουμε!!

----------


## granita_ed

εννοειται αυτο,απλα επειδη εχω ολα τα παραπανω που ανεφερες δε μου ειναι κ πολύ ευκολο να τα ξεχνάω όλα.αν κ γενικά θεωρώ οτι ειμαι αισιόδοξο ατομο που απλα εχω πεσει λίγο λόγω ολων των καταστάσεων και θα επανέλθω ελπίζω σύντομα.

----------


## sasa14

καλά εννοείται αυτό!!!

και είμαι σίγουρη ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά ...
νομίζω ότι δεν είναι εύκολο να ξεχνάς αλλά μόνο να προσπερνάς ..
πολύ θα ήθελα μερικές φορές να κάνω "οριστική διαγραγή"...

----------


## granita_ed

εγω παντως νομιζω οτι δε πρεπει να ξεχναμε καποια πράγματα.δλδ ειμαι υπερ του να συγχωρεις αλλα να μη ξεχνάς.

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Σημερα, μετα απο μια εβδομαδα κολλημενη στα 69,2 επιτελους ειχα απωλεια μισου κιλου.Ο επιμενων νικα! :Wink: 
Μην τα παρατατε ποτε αμα κολλατε, επιμεινετε στη διαιτα σας.:smirk:

----------


## badgirl11

geia sas koritsares απο τας αθηνας  :Big Grin: 
το υπολοιπο ταξιδι θα πραγματοποιοηθει συντομα ελπιζω διοτι εδω εχει καυσαεριο κ δεν αντεχω.
πριν φυγω ζυγιστηκα στο νησι 89.1 κιλα (πρωτη μερα περιοδου ομως)
τα κιλα αυτα βεβαια δεν ειναι αληθινα αλλα
κατι τα σουβλακια, λουκουμαδες, κρεπες, βαφλες των τελευταιων 5 ημερων + γενικη χαλια διαθεση
με οδηγησαν στον πανικο.
αγορασα τα λιποτοξ φακελακια, λογικα παντου θα βρισκω γαλα κ 1 κουπα λαχανικα ή πρωτεινη κ ελπιζω να φυγουν τα υγρα γιατι εχω ΠΑΝΙΚΟΒΛΗΘΕΙ.
το σημαντικο ειναι οτι δεν χωρισα ομως, κ ουτε καπνισα, τα κιλα θα φυγουν!

----------


## badgirl11

οσο βρισκομαι εδω θα ενημερωνω εννοειται, τα εχει δοκιμασει καποια? θελω να φυγουν τα κιλα να γινω 83 ξανα? πλιζ? χαχαχ

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Costance! 

Σημερα επεστρεψα στο forum μετα απο απουσια 2 εβδομαδων περιπου και διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σας, εχετε κανει πολυ καλη προοδο. Dew, μπραβο!! 

Εγω σημερα ανελπιστα ειμαι στα 75,4 και αρχιζω παλι κανονικη διατροφη μετα απο τις διακοπες οπου ετρωγα σχεδον οτι ηθελα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μπραβο Costance! 
> 
> Σημερα επεστρεψα στο forum μετα απο απουσια 2 εβδομαδων περιπου και διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα σας, εχετε κανει πολυ καλη προοδο. Dew, μπραβο!! 
> 
> Εγω σημερα ανελπιστα ειμαι στα 75,4 και αρχιζω παλι κανονικη διατροφη μετα απο τις διακοπες οπου ετρωγα σχεδον οτι ηθελα.


Eυχαριστω brazilιανακι! :Smile:

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα κορίτσια  :Smile: 
Η τρελή κατηφόρα συνεχίζεται.. δεν με νοιάζει γιατί κ δεν ρωτάω χιχι -700γρ σήμερα και στα 96 κιλά. Το ξέρω ότι μάλλον είναι λόγω ζέστης κτλ αλλά είναι αρκετό να μου φτιάξει τη διάθεση :tumble: 
Κονστάνς μπράβο κορίτσι!! βραζιλιανάκι καλώς ήρθες και καλή συνέχεια!! 
ʼντε να φτάνετε σιγά σιγά στους στόχους σας και να μας δίνετε δύναμη!!

----------


## Constance

dew εχεις βαλει τα γυαλια λεμε σε ολους!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σε όλες!
βραζιλιανα καλη αρχη και παλι!

dew ειδες???τελεια...το χουμε το 94 πολύ νωριτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!
constance ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

εγω σημερα με διάθεση χειροτερα απο ποτε αλλα κιλά (λογω του οτι ειχα ημικρανια χτες κ δεν εφαγα σχεδον καθολου το βραδυ) 57.4 δλδ -600γρ. μια μερα παιρνω μια χανω να δω τι θα γινει επιτελους.

----------


## sasa14

απλά φεύγουν οι τοξίνες και το φούσκωμα που είχες μετά τις δαικοπές ...λογικό ...

δεν ήταν κιλά που ήθελαν πάλι δίατα!!
είσαι μισή ανάσα απο τον στόχο σου!!

μπράβο 
ελπίζω σήμερα να είσαι καλύτερα!!

----------


## granita_ed

σε ευχαριστω σημερα ειμαι σωματικα λιγο καλύτερα ψυχολογικά σκ@τ@# αλλά θα μου περασει. αυτη η μιση ανασα μου φαινεται ουυυυυυυυυυυ μακριααααααααα!!!!!!παντως ελπιζω μεχρι τις 20 να μαι 56.ελεος δλδ.
εσυ πως πας?

----------


## sasa14

εγώ κοίτα καλά πάω τρωω κανονικά ...όταν είμαι σπίτι πιο ελαφριά!!

εχω φέρει και φαγητό απο τους δικούς μου οπότετην βγάζω με γεμιστά, πουρέ μπιφτέκια και όχι light αλλά χωρίς ψωμιά τυριά και επιπλέον και μερίδες κανονικές ως μικρές 

οπότε σταθερά 55

ελπίζω ακόμη να μην πάρω στις διακοπές και να συνεχίσω κανονικά 
το σκ πάντως που βγήκα και ήπια και έφαγα πολύ παρόλα αυτά κόμη οκ είμαι είδωμεν.....

----------


## Constance

Kι εγω σκατα ειμαι ψυχολογικα.Δε βαριεσαι.Με τα κιλα σκιζουμε ομως.:P

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα.ασε γιατι τωρα ξαφνικα εμαθα οτι θα παω Ανδρο 3μερο κ δε βρισκω δωμάτιο ουτε για δειγμα!με βλεπω με σκηνη στην παραλία οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα δεν ειμαι για τετοια στην ηλικια μου!χαχαχχα

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> χαχαχα.ασε γιατι τωρα ξαφνικα εμαθα οτι θα παω Ανδρο 3μερο κ δε βρισκω δωμάτιο ουτε για δειγμα!με βλεπω με σκηνη στην παραλία οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα δεν ειμαι για τετοια στην ηλικια μου!χαχαχχα


Ε να ενας λογος να ανεβεις λιγακι. :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

Nαι η αληθεια ειναι οτι σε καποια φαση επεσα πολύ σημερα για αυτο κ μου κανονισε αυτο το 3 μερο αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω δωματιο!πω πω ψαχνω καμια ωρα τωρα κ ειναι ολα φουλ

----------


## sasa14

λοιπόν ¨ανδρο είχα παει πριν κανα μήνα στο camping...2 μέρες έμεινα και εκτός ότι ήταν καταπληκτικά , έκανα απο τους καλύτερους ύπνους γιατί το μησί γενικά έχει κρύο το βράδυ, για εμένα δλδ πάρε και μακρυ παντελόνι και φούτερ οπωσδήποτε, οπότε δεν ένοιωθες ζέστη για να ξυπνάς το πρωι...
ήταν πολύ ωραία 
αλλά είναι μεγάλο το νησί οπότε καλό θα ήταν να έχετε μεταφορικό

----------


## Constance

Θα βρεις.Θετικη σκεψη.Χιχι!Καλα να περασεις κανε και μια βουτιτσα για την Constance, χεχε. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

σευχαριστω ελενη μου, καπου εχει ενα θεμα με λιποτοξ, θα ρωτησω κ κει

----------


## badgirl11

-2.1 κιλα μεσα σε λιγες ωρες...τι να πω η περιοδος κ οι καταχρησεις εχουν κανει τραμπαλα τα υγρα μου
οσο ειμαι αθηνα θα ζυγιζομαι, μετα θα μενω με την αγωνια...

----------


## granita_ed

sasa τωρα ειδα το μην.σου συγγνώμη.ηταν ωραια ομως γενικά?δεν εχω παει ποτε.με μηχανη θα παμε οποτε ελπιζω να τη γυρισουμε λίγο.το μονο ασχημο ειναι οτι θα μαι αδιαθετη αλλα τι να κανουμε.δε μπορω να τα χω ολα δικά μου ας μην ειμαι αχαριστη.

----------


## sasa14

και εμείς με μηχανή είμασταν ...ε τότε θα πας στα καλύτερα ...μόνο ότι έχει λίγα κατσάβραχα αλλα θα την παλέψετε !!!

λοιπόν και για φαγητό στο "το μπαλκόνι του αιγαιου"
κορυφαία θέα και καλό φαγητό!1

----------


## granita_ed

ασε γιατι ακομα δε βρηκα δωμάτιο!!!!!ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## sasa14

μην ανχώνεσαι ....μα καλά τόσο κόσμο έχει η ʼνδρος πριν ένα μήνα απο χαλαρά εως άδεια θα την χαρακτήριζα!!
κρίση .......

----------


## granita_ed

ειναι μωρε λογω του 15Αυγουστου!απο Κυριακη κ μετα εχουν όλοι να φανταστεις!πηρα κ εναν κ μου λεει: α μονο για τοσο λιγο?δε μπορω να στο κλεισω.περιμένω να με παρει καποιος να το θέλει για 10 μέρες!!!δε θες να ρθεις απο σημερα?γιατι δε κλεινεις σε ξενοδοχειο???του λεω αν εβρισκα σε ξενοδοχείο δε θα σας έπαιρνα!ελεος δλδ.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα σιγουρεψα την χθεσινη απωλεια.Μαλιστα τρεμοπαιξε και στα 68,6.Αυριο πιστευω θα εχω απωλεια ξανα. :Smile:

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρες!
Η τρελή κατηφόρα συνεχίζεται.. -700γρ σήμερα και στα 95,3. Προβλέπω μεγάλο κόλλημα πολύ σύντομα!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα....
εγώ στα ίδια ευτυχώς ....χωρίς δίαιτα βέβαια 55..
μακάρι να γυρίσω απο τις διακοπές τα ίδια...αν αι αμφιβάλω!!!

----------


## brazil

Εγω σημερα +700γρ, 76,1 δηλαδη μαλλον επειδη εφαγα αργα το βραδυ εξω. Δεν πειραζει, συνεχιζουμε!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σήμερα ειμαι 57.1!!!!!!!!!!!!επαιξε λίγο κ στο 57 ακριβως αλλα ανεβηκα 3 φορες και τελικα ειμαι 57.1!!!!!δε θελω να δω ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ 58!αποφασισα στην ʼνδρο να φαω τα καλαμαράκια μου κλπ αλλα μεχρι τις 8 πχ,μετά να προσέξω λιγάκι.(αν βρω δωμάτιο χαχα)

καλα dew,constance μπραβο! ετσι πετάει η ομαδα!!!!!!!Πηνελοπη που εισαι????????????????χιχιχιχιχιχι χιχι

Εleni η διάθεσή μας ειναι το βασικότερο για να πετύχει η προσπάθεια!

----------


## marylee

ζυγίστηκα σήμερα το πρωί και έδειξε 64,3 απο 66 που ήμουνα πριν δύο εβδομάδες.Δεν το περίμενα όμως γιατί δεν έκανα ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια αυτές τις δύο έβδομάδες,εχω σταματήσει τη δίαιτα αλλά προσπαθώ να τρώω σωστά για να μην πάρω κιλά.Δεν περίμενα να χάσω όμως.... χάρηκα πολύ...Τελικα ίσως άλλαξε ο μεταβολισμός μου!!!

----------


## sasa14

μπράβο κορίτσια 

ανταμείβονται οι κόποι σας 
γρανιτούλα να πας στην άνδρο και σου λέω το πολύ πολύ camoing το μόνο είναι ότι θα είσαι αδιάθετη...και αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο!!

και εγώ το ίδιο θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω ...
θα τρώω μια φορά μέχτι τις 8 και όσο πιο ψητά τόσο πιο καλά!!

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα μας βλεπω να σκαμε στο λιμάνι και να ψάχνουμε εκει για δωμάτια.γιατι τωρα βρίσκω μονο κατι με 100-120 ευρω τη μέρα!κ ειναι και άθλια!εχει τρελλαθει ο κόσμος!

----------


## sasa14

καλά μην το συζητήσουμε το θέμα ...άθλιο και τιμή..
δλδ εμείς που δουλεύουμε για ν ατα βγάλουμε να τους τα δώσουμε δεν είναι λεφτά για εμάς αλλά αυτοί να τα βγάζουν χωρίς κόπο και με 0 έξοδα...
άσε υπερ-απαράδεκτη!!

άντε τότε 2 μέρες ακόμη μας έμειναν..
πωπω δεν κρατιέμαι να φύγω!!

----------


## granita_ed

Σαντορίνη είναι πολύ ωραία!!!!!!!πηγα πέρσυ..αχ..

----------


## brazil

Κι εγω Σαντορινη ημουν φετος, απλα τελεια!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

και ναι βρηκα δωμάτιο!δεν ειναι τπτ της προκοπής αλλα ειναι πολύ φτηνό και στην περιοχή που ηθελα!τωρα τα υπόλοιπα ο Θεός βοηθός!

----------


## sasa14

ουαουυυυυυυυυυυυυυ
καλά να περάσεις λοιπόν και καλές διακοπές !!1
δενπειράζει γαι το δωμάτιο έτσι και αλλιως για έναν ύπνο θα πας!!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι οντως!για αυτο κ το κλεισα κατευθειαν!δεν είμαι για να ψάχνω περισσότερο!αχ..αν εχω κ παει κ 56 κιλακια θα πεταω!αλλα φοβαμαι οτι θα μου τα χαλασει η περιοδος ρε γμτ!μη πρηστω κ τετοια!

----------


## sasa14

καλά για ένα κιλό τωρα.......
καλά σκέψου το όσο είσαι εδώ γιατί όταν φτάσεις Ανδρο ...το καλό που σου θέλω ...να το έχεις ξεχάσει!!

----------


## granita_ed

το σκεφτομαι εδω γιατι το μισο κιλάκι θα το τσιμπησω σιγουρα αλλα δε θελω να παω παλι 58.θελω να φυγω επιτελους απ αυτα τα νούμερα.οποτε ελπίζω να μαι 56 ετσι ώστε στη χειροτερη να ανέβω 57.καταλαβες??εχω ολοκληρο προγραμμα!χιχχιχιχιχι

----------


## sasa14

απόλαυσε το τώρα γιατί μετα μας χαιρετάει το καλοκαίρι ...θα μαζευτούμε όλοι σπίτι και η προαπάθεια θα ειναι 
πιο εύκολη!!

οπότε τσάμπα στεναχωριέσαι!!

----------


## granita_ed

εχω να περιμενω κ τον Οκτώβρη ταξιδακι...σε μαγικα μέρη!χιχιχιχι

----------


## Constance

granitoula μπραβο που βρηκες και δωματιο.Θα περασεις τελεια ειμαι σιγουρη!Διαβασα και το u2u, ολα οκ. :Wink: 

dew σκιζεις!Φοβερο ξεκολλημα.Το 8αρακι πλησιαζει. :Big Grin: 

Ας πω και δω τις κουλαμαρες της ζυγαριας.Γυριζω απο τη δουλεια και πριν φαω μεσημεριανο με εδειξε 68,1.Θα αλλαξω ωρα ζυγισματος λεμε!Τελειωσεεε!:P:P:P

----------


## sasa14

καλά και εγώ έχω οκτώβρη ....Παρίσι γιαυτό και θέλω μέχρι 25 οκτώβρη το πολύ να είμαι 50 ντανννννν

δεν υπάρχει καμμία ανβολή ως προς αυτό!!

οι φωτό μου απο εκεί θα πρέπει να είναι τέλειες!!

----------


## granita_ed

constance σου χει ξανατύχει αυτο οποτε μηπως να το καθιερωσεις το ζυγισματακι τετοια ωρα?χιχι

sasa εγω παω Σευχέλλες οποτε θα πρέπει να είμαι σούπερ με μαγιω!

----------


## Constance

Mου τυχαινει συχνα.Το θετικο ειναι οτι τωρα πια αν ζυγιστω βραδυ δε θα δω 7αρακι αν εχω πιει πχ πολυ νερο η εχω φαει λιγο πιο αργα.Εχω κατοχυρωσει το 6αρι οτι ωρα και να ναι.Και απο δω και περα θα το παρω χαλαρα.

Μιας και λεμε για ταξιδια, εγω το φθινοπωρο παω Ιταλια και θελω να βγαλω επιτελους ολοσωμες φωτος χωρις να ρουφιεμαι η να κρυβομαι πισω απο αλλους.:P

----------


## granita_ed

Τελικα το κατοχυρώσαμε το ταξιδι?αντε κοριτσάκι μπραβο!τι να ρουφιέσαι,μεχρι τοτε θα χουμε χάσει κ τα τελευταία,είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη!

----------


## sasa14

me tooooooooooooooooooo???

----------


## Constance

Ναι τελικα ολα οκ το τακτοποιησαμε το θεμα.Ειχα καταλαβει λαθος εγω οπως παντα, αλλα τωρα οκ.:P

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια και παλι.Πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ετσι θα με παει μαλλον απο δω και περα.Καθε 7-8 μερες θα ξεκολλαω.:P

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα κορίτσια :yawn:
-200γρ σήμερα και στα 95,1. Επιστρέφω στους κανονικούς ρυθμούς και χαίρομαι γιατί κ τα πολλά πολλά με αγχώνουν ότι δεν είναι αληθινά :tumble:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σημερα ειμαι +200γρ κ δε ξέρω γιατι!ελπίζω επειδη ειναι να αδιαθετήσω σήμερα-αύριο,γιατι δεν εχω κάνει καμία παρασπονδία!

----------


## fuxia

μην αγχώνεσαι granita, το σώμα κάνει και 1-2 κιλά κατακράτηση όταν είναι μέρες περιόδου. είσαι μια χαρά :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

εγώ το λιγότερο πριν την περίοδο είναι το 1κιλό πάνω!!

----------


## fuxia

εγώ πάλι δε ζυγίζομαι ποτέ...τα κιλά μου τα ξέρω απ'τους πόντους της περιφέρειας γτ αυξάνονται και μειόνονται ανάλογα:smilegrin:

κι αυτό επδ δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που μου δείχνει είναι βλακεία ή όχι, μια και έχω 2 χρόνια να αδιαθετήσω και δε θέλω να πάρω χάπια... κι όμως 2-3 φορές το μήνα έχω κανονικά τους πόνους, τα νεύρα και τις λιγούρες, τρελλή ταλαιπωρία... κι εννοείται νιώθω ΄βαριά΄ χωρίς λόγο. έτσι δε θέλω να την εμπιστευτώ, δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα μου δείξει πλασματικά νούμερα!

----------


## granita_ed

βασικα εγω νοιωθω ελαχιστα πρησμένη.ισως επειδη πρωτη φορά δε τη χρησιμοποιησα ως δικαιολογια για να φαω οτι θέλω αλλα συνεχιζω κανονικά διατροφη.μη σου πω οτι νοιωθω αναλαφρη σε σχέση με αλλες φορες!

----------


## granita_ed

αντε να δούμε!μακαρι να ναι έτσι!

----------


## karamela_ed

κορίτσια καλησπερα
χαθηκα το ξερω ημουν αρρωστη καλοκαιριατικα
και δυστυχως εφυγα λιγο απο την πορεια μου και πηρα 2 κιλα ειχα και το αγχος με την δουλεια
απο χθες ομως αρχισα κανονικ παλι και ειχα απώλεια 500 γρ

----------


## granita_ed

Γεια σου καραμελίτσα!δε πειραζει,ολοι εχουμε σκαμπανεβάσματα!καλη συνέχεια!

----------


## d3w

+300γρ σήμερα και καλά να πάθω!! στα 95,4.. Συνεχίζω κανονικά κ περιμένω την ώρα που θα είμαι πιο κοντά στα 89 παρά στα 100 :P

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!!!
Σημερα 75,3 και πρωτη μερα περιοδου! 
Καλο σαββατοκυριακο!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Κλασικα.:P Σε 6 μερες περιμενω και περιοδο, αντε να δω τι θα γινει.

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σημερα παλι +100γρ. κ δεν εχω αδιαθετήσει ακόμα.εχω φουσκώσει ομως κ νοιωθω σκ@τα!

----------


## sasa14

έλα ρε κορίτσι πριν την αδιαθεσία είσαι ...λογικό είναι 

εγώ φεύγω σήμερα για διακοπές κάνε την προσευχλη σου να γυρισω 55... ...γιατί την νοιώθω μια ανηφόρα 
αν και αποφάσισα να μην φάω γλυκά !!!

κανα παγωτάκι μηχανής μόνο και αυτό όσο μπορώ λιγότερα καλύτερα να τρωω ψητά ψάρια και σαλάτες ...

----------


## granita_ed

καλα κ εγω θα φαω!!!!!καλα να περάσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sasa14

και εσυυυυυυυυυ!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστώ!ας ελπίσουμε να μην ειμαι πανω απο 58 οταν γυρίσω!

----------


## karamela_ed

-800 σήμερα

----------


## badgirl11

-2.5 κιλα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποσες μερες πανε!
ξεαδιαθετησα κιολα κ νομιζω ολα πανε καλυτερα διατροφικα,
θερμιδες μεχρι 1600 εδω κ 2-3 μερες, πριν ημουν καπου στο 3000, μονο 1 βαζο νουτελα που εφαγα + παστελι + διαφορα αλλα προ διαιτας.
ελπιζω σε 80 συντομα, ισως κ μετα την επιστροφη μου (ζυγιστηκα αθηνα ερχομενη κ μετρησα απωλεια)

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Κλασικα.:P Σε 6 μερες περιμενω και περιοδο, αντε να δω τι θα γινει.


χεχε ακριβώς το ίδιο κι εγώ σε 6 ημέρες περιμένω και ευτυχώς μετά και από μινι διακοπούλες είμαι σταθερή στα 65, σύμπτωση ε?
Κοντεύουμε Constance μου, κοντεύουμε  :Smile:  

Φεύγω πάλι για τις κανονικές διακοπές αυτή τη φορά και ελπίζω να γυρίσω στα ίδια, αντε και από Σεπτέμβρη με καινούργιους στόχους..:starhit:

----------


## BettyG

Σ'ευχαριστώ Ελένη μου , άντε έλα κι εσύ στην ομαδα της αναμονής :kiss:

Για το αλάτι έχεις δίκιο, κάνει κατακρατήσεις, όμως τώρα με τη ζέστη δεν πρέπει να το καταργείς εντελώς, χρειάζεται γιατί διαφορετικά αφυδατώνεται ο οργανισμός, και εφοσον έχεις και ορθοστατική υπόταση, κατανάλωνε το με μέτρο.
Το πρήξιμο δεν οφείλεται αποκλειστικά στο αλάτι αλλά και στις ορμόνες μας, ασε μεγάλο θέμα αυτό  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Κλασικα.:P Σε 6 μερες περιμενω και περιοδο, αντε να δω τι θα γινει.
> 
> 
> ...


Βettaki καλες διακοπες!Κοντευουμε και θα τα καταφερουμε.:wink1:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σ'ευχαριστώ Constance μου κι εσύ το ίδιο, και φυσικά θα τα καταφέρουμε πάλι όλες μαζί :starhit:
Μαζευτήκαμε αρκετές πια κοντά κοντά , χεχε

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Τρωω αλλά μέχρι 6 γραμμάρια που λέει... Εγώ όταν έκοβα το αλάτι, η κατακράτηση πριν την περίοδο ήταν ελάχιστη. Αλλά άμα φάω 2-3 μέρες ελεύθερα(=του σκασμού) αμέσως πονάει η κυτταρίτιδα...


Ελενάκι έχεις δοκιμάσει το πράσινο βαζάκι που έχει χαμηλό νάτριο? εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ και βοηθάει πράγματι ..

----------


## BettyG

Έχει νάτριο, αλλά σε μικρότερη ποσότητα ενώ νοστιμίζει τα φαγητά, δεν ξέρω ρώτησε και το γιατρό σου.
Εμένα με βοήθησε στο να μειώσω κατα πολύ το αλάτι και να μετριάσω την κατακράτηση

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Αχ αυτο το αλατι ειναι θεμα.Κι εμενα μου αρεσει το ατιμο.
Σημερα αδιαθετησα ειμαι χαλια με πονους και τετοια, αλλα με εδειξε -300.Καλα παμε. :Smile:

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Έχω 3 εβδομάδες περίπου να γράψω όμως σας παρακολουθώ ? με κάποια διαλειμματα βεβαίως και μου δίνετε πολύ κουράγιο! Μπράβο σας που συνεχίζετε ακάθεκτες. Εγώ έφυγα 2 φορές για διακοπές κ γύρισα +2κιλα πάνω!!:shocked2::smilegrin:
Είπα από χτες να ξαναμπώ στο πρόγραμμα οπότε αρνούμαι να αλλάξω τικεράκι, πιστεύω την άλλη εβδομάδα να έχω φτάσει πάλι εκεί που ήμουν πριν αρχίσω τις κραιπάλες..

Ξανά μπράβο σε όλες σας! Ελπίζω αυτή την φορά που ήρθα να συνεχίσω χωρίς διακοπές..:yes::saint:

----------


## GOGO79

καλημερα και απο μενα λοιπον σημερα ειμαι μειον 2 κιλα γιουπιιιιιιιιμετα απο δυο εβδομαδες χωρις βραδυνο (μονο φρουτα)καλα παω θα συνεχισω:spin:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα μπήκα στα γρηγορα να σας πω και να ναβγω σημερα ημουν -200 αλλα 400 να ξαναειμαι στα κιλα που ημουν

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Σημερα ειμαι 56+ και θα παω παρα πανω... Δευτερα και παλι μαζι σας! Φιλακια!

----------


## d3w

Γεια σας κορίτσια,
-200γρ σήμερα και στα 95,2

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο d3w

----------


## d3w

ʼσε τα μπράβο και γύρνα πίσω να πιούμε καφεδάκι!! χαχα
Πως τα πας; Πόσο είσαι τώρα;

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Οπως ηταν φυσικο μολις αδιαθετησα ηρθε και ο κατηφορος.Σημερα άλλα -300. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημεραα
σταθερη ειμαι σημερα ουτε πανω ουτε κατω :spin:

----------


## ELENI33

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα!

Σταθερη κ εγω σημερα.:wink2: Ιδωμεν.

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα  :Smile:  Σταθερή και γω στα 95,2.. Χθες το μεσημέρι έφαγα την κανονική μεριδούλα από τα μακαρόνια ζωγράφος αλλά το βραδυνο μου το έφαγα στις 12 (ένα νεκταρίνι κ 1κ ταχίνι με μέλι)! Καλά να πάθω να μάθω να τρώω τόσο αργά..

----------


## d3w

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Οπως ηταν φυσικο μολις αδιαθετησα ηρθε και ο κατηφορος.Σημερα άλλα -300.


Κονστάνς μου, μπράβο!!! Το βλέπω το 67, έεερχεται!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## angelika_ed

γυρνωντας απο διακοπες 86...

----------


## ELENI33

Angelika κι εγω ετσι ...μετα απο διακοπες +2... Τωρα ο πρωτος μου στοχος ειναι να φτασω στα 88,5 που ημουν κ μετα να συνεχισω.. 

Αλλα πουυυυυυυ!!! :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: με τοσα τραπεζια κ φαγητα που θα εχουμε αυτες τις μερες...γιατι εκτος απο τις γιορτες θα εχουμε κ καλεσμενους στο σπιτι απο εβδομαδα οποτε.....βραστα Χαραλαμπε...:dork:

Ωρες-ωρες νιωθω οτι θελω να παω σε ενα βουνο να κατσω μονη μου κανενα-δυο μηνες να μην διαταρασσει κανεις το προγραμμα μου βαζοντας κατω απο τη μυτη μου ο,τι πιο λιγουρευτικο κ παχυντικο υπαρχει... να βρω λιγο την ισορροπια μου βρε παιδια πρωτα κ μετα δυναμωνει το ηθικο, παιρνουμε θαρρος! :Smile: 

Αν με το πρωτο ξεκινημα πρεπει να λες συνεχεια οχι κ οχι κ οι αλλοι να σε ρωτανε μα γιατι δεν εφαγες, κανεις διαιτα? ε, αυτο ειναι βασανο! Αμα πια!!!

Ασε που ερχονται μαλλον κι αλλες διακοπες....:roll:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by d3w_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Οπως ηταν φυσικο μολις αδιαθετησα ηρθε και ο κατηφορος.Σημερα άλλα -300.
> 
> 
> Κονστάνς μου, μπράβο!!! Το βλέπω το 67, έεερχεται!!


Μακαρι να δω 7αρακι αυριο. :Smile: 
Kραταμε γερα, πειθαρχια χιχι. :Wink:

----------


## ELENI33

> ʼσε αυτό το γιατί δεν τρως? Μηπως κάνεις δίαιτα... Και σου πετάει στην μούρη ότι έχεις ανάγκη να κάνεις δίαιτα, και θα πρέπει να έχεις έναν ακόμα λόγο για να αδυνατίσεις για να μην γελάνε μετά, και σε περίπτωση που δεν τα καταφέρεις, να τους αποφεύγεις για να μην γελάνε και παλι...


Ετσι ακριβως! Και εγω που εχω ψιλοχασει την αυτοπεποιθηση μου και ξερω πως μια χανω δυο παιρνω, δεν τολμαω ΚΑΝ να τους πω για διαιτα γιατι ξερω οτι θα την σπασω και μαζι με αυτην κ τα μουτρα μου. Οποτε τρωω κανονικα- καμμια φορα κ λιγο παραπανω- οταν ειμαι στα τραπεζια, σπαω την διαιτα ομως κ αντε μετα ν α μπω στο προγραμμα...:sniff:

Μεγαλο κομματι η κριτικη των αλλων και περισσοτερο πιστευω της ιδιας της οικογενειας...Δυστυχως ειναι απολυτως υπευθυνη για την ασχημη διατροφικη συμπεριφορα τουλαχιστον του 70 με 80% των παχυσσαρκων ατομων.(προσωπικη μου αποψη)

Γι'αυτο λεω βουνο κ παλι βουνο!!! Πουντο ομως!!!!:smirk:

----------


## Constance

Eleni μιας και λες για κριτικη της οικογενειας.Εμενα καποιοι απο το σοι ειχαν να με δουν πολυ καιρο,και σημερα τους ειδα σε τραπεζι.Και ενω παλια χοντρη με ανεβαζαν, χοντρη με κατεβαζαν και μπροστα μου ακομα με σποντες πολλες,μετραγαν τις μπουκιες μου, ελεγαν να παω γυμναστηριο, να μη φαω το ενα να μη φαω το αλλο...σημερα εριξα τοσο γελιο.Μου εδιναν συνεχεια να φαω, μια κουλουρακια, μια χυμους, μια παγωτο, μια ζελε, χωρια το φαγητο το μεσημεριανο που ηθελαν να μου βαλουν και δευτερο πιατο.Φυσικα ειπα οχι σε ολα αυτα κι εφαγα οσο επρεπε.Αλλα μπορω να πω επαθα σοκ.Και μου κανει μια θεια μου, ελα μωρε εδω ηρθες να κανεις διαιτα?Ε και παλια μου λεγατε να αδυνατισω βρε θεια,τι να κανω τελικα?(απαντησα εγω).Ειναι πολυ διασκεδαστικο και εκνευριστικο ταυτοχρονα δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω.:P Συμφωνω παντως με το σχολιο σου περι ευθυνης της οικογενειας, αλλα επειδη δε γινεται να αλλαξουμε τους αλλους, μπορουμε καλλιστα να αλλαξουμε τον εαυτο μας και τη διατροφη μας. :Smile:

----------


## ELENI33

Constance εχεις δικιο.Δεν αξιζει να ασχολουμαστε με αυτα, παρα μονο να γελαμε..

Επειδη δεν σε εχω παρακολουθησει (δεν μπαινω κ τοσο συστηματικα στο φορουμ) πως εχασες τα κιλα?? Ησουν στα κιλα περιπου που ειμαι τωρα και πλησιαζεις τα κιλα που ημουν καποτε κ που ειναι ο μακρινος μου στοχος!
εκανες μονη σου διαιτα? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε?

Να ξερεις οτι περιπτωσεις σαν κ σενα που εχουν χασει τοσα κιλα ειναι παραδειγμα για εμας τους υπολοιπους κ πραγματικα μας δινεις θαρρος κ κουραγιο!:thumbup:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by ELENI33_
> Constance εχεις δικιο.Δεν αξιζει να ασχολουμαστε με αυτα, παρα μονο να γελαμε..
> 
> Επειδη δεν σε εχω παρακολουθησει (δεν μπαινω κ τοσο συστηματικα στο φορουμ) πως εχασες τα κιλα?? Ησουν στα κιλα περιπου που ειμαι τωρα και πλησιαζεις τα κιλα που ημουν καποτε κ που ειναι ο μακρινος μου στοχος!
> εκανες μονη σου διαιτα? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε?
> 
> Να ξερεις οτι περιπτωσεις σαν κ σενα που εχουν χασει τοσα κιλα ειναι παραδειγμα για εμας τους υπολοιπους κ πραγματικα μας δινεις θαρρος κ κουραγιο!:thumbup:


Παραδειγμα δεν ειμαι γιατι προσπαθω να χασω τα κιλα μου απο το 2005.Και πιο πριν ειχα σκαμπανευασματα απλα το 2005 εφτασα κορυφη, δηλαδη τα 93.Εχω παει σε διαιτολογους και πλεον ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω μονη μου χωρις να χρειαζεται να τους πληρωνω αλλο.Δε θα συμβουλευα να ακολουθησει καποιος τη διατροφη μου ομως γιατι ειναι προσαρμοσμενη σε μενα και σε καποια θεματακια υγειας που εχω.Να πω απλα οτι απο το περασμενο πασχα που ημουν 83 και κατι κιλα ξαναξεκινησα σοβαρη (πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου τοσο σοβαρη) προσπαθεια κι εχω φτασει εδω.Το ζητημα ομως δεν ειναι πως θα χασω τα κιλα.Σε αυτα τα κιλα εχω βρεθει ξανα πολλες φορες στο παρελθον.Το να χανω κιλα το κανω καλα.Το ζητημα ομως ειναι πως τα διατηρω μετα.Αλλο θεμα αυτο, ο χρονος θα δειξει πως θα παει.

----------


## Constance

Σημερα ακομα πιο κατω.-400, δηλαδη 67.7!Πηρα φορα παλι, φτανει με τα κολληματα για μερες και εβδομαδες. :Smile:  O αγωνας τωρα δικαιωνεται.:P

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα και απο μενα..εκανα 6 μερες προσπα8εια χωρις ζυγισμα και εχασα 1,5 κιλο.στα 66.2 σημερα πρωτη φοορα!!θελω να πω κατι ομως..εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν κανω καθημερινο ζυγισμα χανω πολυ λιγοτερο απο οταν εβδομαδιαιο καθως μολις δω οτι εχασα λιγο την επομενη μερα δεν ειμαι τοσο αυστηρη με την διαιατα μου.και βασικα εδω και εναμιση μηνα ειναι η πρωτη φοα που επεσα τοσο..εκανα καθημερινο ζυγισμα ολο αυτον τον καιρο. το εχω συνθισει τωρα το καθημερινο και μου ηταν πολυ δυσκολο ν μην κρυφοκοιταξω λιγο..το εχει παθει καμια αυτο?

----------


## d3w

kalimera!! Exw problem me to pc sto grafeio gia auto kai ta greeklish.. 94.7 simera (-500gr) kai poli poli xaroumeni!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sanelaki

konsτανς d3w συγχαρητηρια!!!!ελενακο μουυ παλι καλα οντως!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
σημερα ζυγίστηκα φαγωμένη και επαθα ενα ψιλοσοκ γιατι με εδειξε 58.5!
βεβαια είμαι αυπνη,εχω φαει πατατάκια στις 3 το βράδυ και 1 μπαγκέτα για πρωί,επισής χτες αδιαθέτησα οποτε ελπίζω να ξεφουσκώσω αυριο.μόλις γύρισα απο Ανδρο κ ειμαι κομματια.αυριο θα αλλαξω το τικεράκι μου αν κ ελπίζω να μη πηρα 1 κιλό + μεσα σε 2 μέρες οπου ομολογούμένως δεν εφαγα καν πολύ.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!! 
Σημερα 75,4 μετα απο ενα σαββατοκυριακο με αρκετο φαγητο για τα δεδομενα μου. Και να σκεφτειτε οτι το Σαββατο το πρωι πριν φυγω ημουν... 74,7 (πρωτοφανες για μενα) αλλα δεν κρατησε πολυ. Ξανα στην προσπαθεια τωρα!

----------


## granita_ed

μου ηρθε περιοδος χτες αλλα σημερα μου σταματησε.τι πραγμα κ αυτο δε καταλαβαινω.το χει παθει καμια??

----------


## marylee

63 κιλά σήμερα.η αλήθεια είναι ότι από τη ζέστη μου έχει κοπεί εντελώς η όρεξη για φαγητό...

----------


## granita_ed

τελειως δε ξέρω γιατι.πρωτη φορά μου συμβαίνει.

----------


## click

94,8 απο 97,3
ψυχολογια σημερα ανεβασμενη (να δω ποσο θα κρατησει)

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο click.

eleni μου μακάρι να ειναι απ την κούραση και την αυπνία.μου χει κοπει τελειως αλλα ελπίζω με το που ξεκουραστω το απογευμα να ναι ολα καλα.ισως επειδη χτες πρωτη μέρα περιόδου κ εγω γυρνουσα ολημερα και εξαντλήθηκα λίγο.

----------


## granita_ed

σ ευχαριστώ πολύ παντως!

----------


## penelope1985

Kοριτσια καλησπερα!
ΓΥΡΙΣΑ!
Στα 56.5 σημερα... πεθανα δυο μερες στο φαι... και στο ποτο... Να φανταστειτε το Σαββατο εφαγα μια ολοκληρη φορμα σοκολατοψωμο μονη μ και μετα εκοψα και μια φετα ψωμι και το εφαγα με nutella. Και ολο αυτο μετα απο ενα πιατο ρυζι με κοτοπουλο με γλυκοξυνη σαλτσα... Ελεος δλδ! Απο σημερα διατροφη...

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι μωρε ενα κιλακι ειναι...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα σημερα 55.9
-600 απο χθες. Ξεφουσκωνω σιγα σιγα...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
χτες εφαγα 1 σουβλακι το απόγευμα και μισή σήζαρ το βράδυ!οποτε ξυπνησα παλι φουσκωμένη!επανήλθε κ η περιοδος ευτυχώς,με εδειξε 58.5.ελπίζω αν σημερα κανω σωστή διατροφή να ξεφουσκώσω αύριο!

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια κραταμε γερα.Πηνελοπη welcome back. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

εσεις κρατατε γιατι εγω σβουρες κανω γυρω απ το 58 συνεχεια!

----------


## Constance

Kραταμε ολες οσες μετα απο οποιαδηποτε παρασπονδια συνεχιζουμε τη διατροφη μας σα να μην εγινε τιποτα. :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε κοριτσια! Μερικες μερες υποθεση ειναι το ξεφουσκωμα!

----------


## granita_ed

απλα εγω ολο φουσκωνω κ ξεφουσκωνω!παω διακοπες φουσκωνω,γυρναω ξεφουσκωνω!ισα ισα που προλαβα να δω το 56 παλι 58!χιχιχιχιι αλλα δεν θελω να ειμαι αχαριστη τουλαχιστον παω διακοπες!

----------


## penelope1985

ε ναι ρε συ αλλα το φουσκωμα δεν ειναι λιπος...

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες κ απο εδω,
πηνελοπη καλωσηρθες!
να την χαιρεστε κοριτσια την αθηνα οσες ειστε εκει...εσκασα μπουχτισα, που εβαλα τοσο φαγητο δεν ξερω.

αρχιζω θερμιδες κ παλια διαιτολογια στο περιπου
87.2 σημερινο ζυγισμα

----------


## karamela_ed

+400 σήμερα ετσι για να γουσταρουμε :sniffle::shocked2:

----------


## granita_ed

ναι ευτυχως.σκεψου οτι σε καποια φαση οταν γυρισα κ μολις ειχα φαει πατατακια με εδειξε και 59,7 αλλα το αγνοησα γιατι ηταν βραδυ κ ημουν πρησμενη κ το πρωι με εδειξε 58.5 αποκλιεται να εχασα 1,200 μεσα σε 4 ωρες υπνου.οποτε ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι ακομα πιο "ξεφουσκωτη".
πως τα περασες?ειδα τις φωτο ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!Ε?

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα -400γρ σημερα, δηλαδη 75 ακριβως! 
Δηλαδη σημερα εκλεισα απωλεια 10 κιλων και... Ξεκιναει η αντιστροφη μετρηση... 

Την περιοδο των διακοπων να ειμαστε ευχαριστημενες αν παραμενουμε σταθερες, λιγο πανω, λιγο κατω θα τα χασουμε απο Σεπτεμβριο, μην πτοειστε!

----------


## Constance

brazil μου μου θυμισες εμενα οταν ειχα 10 κιλα να χασω και μετραγα πλεον μονοψηφια.Με το καλο να δεις και 6αρακι και μετα δε θα σε νοιαζει τιποτα. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Σε ευχαριστω Costance μου!!! Ναι το περιμενω πως και πως και τωρα ξερω οτι θα τα καταφερω αργα ή γρηγορα. 
Ενω ο στοχος αρχικα ηταν τα 69, σημερα αποφασισα να βαλω τα 67. Οποτε άλλα 8 μενουν... σιγα!!! Ετσι το λεω για να ειμαι αισιοδοξη!

Καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα και σε παρακολουθω συνεχεια!!! Τα πας τελεια!

----------


## Constance

Χιχιχ κι εγω ετσι εκανα οταν πλησιασα αλλαξα το στοχο μου λιγο πιο κατω.Ο μονοψηφιος αριθμος απωλειας ειναι πραγματικα παρηγορος. :Smile:

----------


## d3w

Γειαα είμαι πτώμα σήμερα και στα ίδια κιλά. ʼντε να δούμε αύριο!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Σημερα στα -300 στα 55.6.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα αναμενομενη ανοδος, +400, δηλαδη 78,1. :P

----------


## penelope1985

Τι 78 ρε Constance? 68 εννοεις?

----------


## Constance

χαχαχα πω πω δικιο εχεις.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Τελεια εισαι... Keep it up...

----------


## Constance

Ναι νομιζω πηγα καλα.Το καλο σημαδι ειναι οτι μολις εφαγα το cheesecake εκει κατα τις 12 το βραδυ, ενιωσα το στομαχι μου να σκαει πραγματικα.Εχω ξεσυνηθισει τον κακο τροπο διατροφης.Αφου δυσκολευτικα να κοιμηθω απο τη βαρυστομαχια.Ατιμο cheesecake πηρα 10 κιλα λεμε(η δυναμη της συνηθειας παντως ειναι πολυ μεγαλη, χρονια ελεγα τα κιλα μου με 7αρι μπροστα!).:P:P:P lol!

----------


## penelope1985

Ti cheesecake? Starbucks?

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια!
σημερα αν κ χτες εφαγα 1 μεγαλο παγωτο πυραυλο και μια χουφτα ποπ κορν με εδειξε ακριβως 58.δλδ -500γρ.δε ξερω πως μπορει να γινει αυτο ισως επειδη μεχρι το παγωτο κ το ποπ κορν ειχα φαει μονο 500 θερμιδες.παντως ζυγιστηκα 4 φορες σε διαφορετικη στιγμη για να το σιγουρεψω!:smirk:

----------


## granita_ed

constance περασες καλα?αυτο εχει σημασια,κ αυτα που πηρες φουσκωμα ειναι αυριο θα εισαι μειον!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ti cheesecake? Starbucks?


Oχι κανονικο ζαχαροπλαστειου, cheesecake τουρτα. :Big Grin: 
Kαλα περασα granitoula.Μου ελεγαν ολοι οτι εχω φεξει και να μην αδυνατισω αλλο.:P:P

----------


## koralaki

mprabo κοριτσια, καλημερες
καθε ημερα ειναι καινουργια,
κι αν φαγαμε χθες θα πεσει παλι η ζυγαρια με προσπαθεια

-700 σημερα

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-200γρ
55.4

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο penelope!Κι εγω σημερα -300.Αρα ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια, το 67αρακι επανηλθε. :Smile:

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα!
Δε λέω να ξεκολλήσω... σήμερα στα ίδια πάλι. Τα δύο τελευταία βράδια είχα τρελή πείνα αλλά δεν έφαγα Τίποτα! Αλλά εκεί.. δεν λέει να ξεκολλήσει.. ʼντε να δούμε :P

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ρε! Και με τορτελινια και με cheesecake! Αγιο ειχα χθες!

----------


## ELENI33

καλημερα σε ολους!
Constance μην μασας!(μεταφορικα εννοω!:spin :Smile:  Ασε τους αλλους να λενε , Εμεις ξερουμε ποτε κ σε ποιο σημειο νιωθουμε καλα με τον εαυτο μας. Τα 'λεγα εγω για την κριτικη των αλλων..ποσο ευκολο ειναι γι'αυτους να πεταξουν μια κουβεντα και ποσο δυσκολο για εμας μετα...

Penelope συμβαινει αυτο καμμια φορα.Προφανως ηταν πολυ λιγες οι θερμιδες που πηρες κ ετσι δεν φανηκε στην ζυγαρια. Ε, αξιζει βρε παιδια κ μια στο τοσο να κανουμε κ καμμια παρασπονδια..Αν μαλιστα δεν εχει κ επιπτωσεις ακομα καλυτερα!

Οσο για μενα εχασα το 1 απο τα 2 κιλα που πηρα στις διακοπες, ομως δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι..πιστευω την αλλη εβδομαδα να φτασω το 88,5 που λεει και να συνεχισω.

Φιλια σε ολους:love:

----------


## Constance

dew το χω ζησει αυτο και ειναι σουπερ σπαστικο.Μετα απο βραδια τρελης πεινας λες δε μπορει θα εχω χασει και βλεπεις κολλημα και θες να σπασεις τη ζυγαρια.:thumbdown:

Penelope τα τορτελινια ειναι οντως σουπερ παχυντικα.Ενα μικρο πακετακι που για μενα βγαινουν δυο μεριδες (:P :P)
λεει πανω οτι ειναι 5-6.

ELENI μου εχει σημασια ποιος το λεει, κι αυτη που μου το πε και επεμενε μου χε πει και παλαιοτερα να βαζω κρεμες για ωριμες επιδερμιδες (σημειωτεον οτι εχω σουπερ λιπαρη επιδερμιδα με ακμη και ειμαι 28).:P Οποτε εκτος του οτι δεν ακουω γενικα και δεν επηρεαζομαι γιατι ξερω τι ειναι καλο για μενα, δεν ακουω και ατομα που ξερω οτι λενε αηδιες ετσι απλα για να τις πουν...

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες κι αποε δω!
Αν κ ξεφυγα καπως θερμιδικα εχθες οι τροφες ηταν προσεγμενς,
-300 γρ. σημερα

----------


## penelope1985

ναι η μεριδα ειναι 65 γραμμαρια δλδ 20 τορτελινια μετρημενα...

----------


## Constance

Mε ελεος λεμε.Μεζεδακι.:P Ντροπη τους!:P:P:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε συ. Τελος παντων εγω εφαγα την πιαταρα...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!σημερα εκανα σουπερ γυμναστικη,περπατούσα κανα 40λεπτο σε δουλειες.ουφ!ειμαι 57.9, -100γρ δλδ κατι ειναι κ αυτο τι να κανουμε!χιχι το χω παρει πολυ χαλαρα πλεον γιατι κουραστηκα λιγο να αγχωνομαι.
constance ειμαι πλεον σιγουρη για την επιτυχία σου κουκλα μου.κ ασε τους αλλους να λενε οτι θελουν.παντα ετσι οι ανθρωποι με το που δουν καποια αλλαγη αμεσως να κανουν σχολια και τα περισσοτερα ειναι απο ζηλεια,λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που χαιρονται με το καλο μας.

----------


## Constance

granitoula μου οντως, και ειδικα και απο ατομα που εχω δει 5-6 φορες ξερω γω δεν εχει νοημα να δινουμε και σημασια.Παλια με τα μυαλα που ειχα παιζει και να λεγα λες να εχει δικιο να σταματησω?(μου ειπε και οτι εχω κοψει πολυ στο προσωπο του τυπου οτι δε μου παει.:P).Aλλα τωρα εχω βαλει μυαλο σε πολλα.Παρτο χαλαρα κι εσυ γιατι ειναι πολυ λιγα τα κιλακια μας πλεον.Ολα θα γινουν.Προς το παρον παω για μαγειρεμα. :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

παιδια τι λετε? μια χαρα κουκλες θαστε κ θα σταματησετε διαιτα οταν σε εσας αρεσετε, οχισ τους αλλους που κυριως ζηλευουν.
εδω εμενα που ειμαι τοφαλος κ μου ελεγαν να μην αδυνατισω αλλο!
ελεος δηλαδη

----------


## Constance

Kαλα ναι κι εμενα οταν ημουν και 93 κιλα ακομα μου λεγανε καποιες οτι ειμαι μια χαρα.Ε ετσι δε γινεται δουλεια.:P

----------


## granita_ed

ενταξει εμενα οι φιλοι μου μου λενε αδυνατησες κ μαυρισες κ τετοια αλλα γενικά ποτε δε μου ειπαν πχ στα 71 οχι μην κανεις διαιτα εισαι μια χαρα.μπορει να βγαιναμε κ να μου λεγανε πχ ωραιο φορεμα σου παει κ τετοια αλλα οχι ψεμματα οτι ειμαι καλη,πιστευω οτι απο διακριτικοτητα δεν ελεγαν τπτ για τα κιλα μου.παντως ακομα κ τωρα ολο κ καποιος θα βρεθει να μου πει οτι ειμαι χοντρη.απλα πλεον τους αγνοω ολους.κ αυτους που μου λενε να σταματησω κ αυτους που με λενε χοντρη.θα σταματήσω οταν θα νοιωσω εγω καλα κ τελος.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> ενταξει εμενα οι φιλοι μου μου λενε αδυνατησες κ μαυρισες κ τετοια αλλα γενικά ποτε δε μου ειπαν πχ στα 71 οχι μην κανεις διαιτα εισαι μια χαρα.μπορει να βγαιναμε κ να μου λεγανε πχ ωραιο φορεμα σου παει κ τετοια αλλα οχι ψεμματα οτι ειμαι καλη,πιστευω οτι απο διακριτικοτητα δεν ελεγαν τπτ για τα κιλα μου.παντως ακομα κ τωρα ολο κ καποιος θα βρεθει να μου πει οτι ειμαι χοντρη.απλα πλεον τους αγνοω ολους.κ αυτους που μου λενε να σταματησω κ αυτους που με λενε χοντρη.θα σταματήσω οταν θα νοιωσω εγω καλα κ τελος.


χαχαχαχαχ εισαι χοντρη ρε granita πραγματικα δηλαδη απορω πως κυκλοφορεις στο δρομο!ΕΛΕΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ! :P
Οι φιλοι σου ειναι respect. :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα αληθεια νοιωθω χοντρη μερικες φορες αλλα ειναι ψυχολογικο νομιζω.βασικα ειμαι στη φαση οπου στεναχωριεμαι οταν νοιωθω εγω φουσκωμένη.οχι οταν με κρινουν οι αλλοι.ακομα κ για μπανιο δε ντρεπομαι καθολου πια απλα ξενερωνω αν δε νοιωθω καλα το σωμα μου καποιες μερες.ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να βρω το σημείο που θα νοιωθω καλά.

----------


## fuxia

μείον 500 γρ...

----------


## karamela_ed

-1100 σήμερα πρεπει να χασω αλλα 1,200 για να ερθω στα κιλα που ημουν και περιμενω και περιοδο πφφ

----------


## maroulaki_ed

καραμελα εισαι γλυκα!!!\\χανεις παιδι μου χανεις!!!!!


μπραβοοοοοοοοοοο! ειχα καιρο να σε παρακολουθησω και ενθουσιαστηκα! μπραβο σου και καλες απωλειες!!!! ακομη πιο δυνατες!

----------


## sanelaki

ρε κοριτσια εκανα μια αναζητηση σε παλια μου ποστ και συνειδητοποιησα οτι απο τις 23/6 εχω μπει στο 66ο κιλο. και μετα απο 2 μηνες ακομα με αυτο παλευω...μεχρι τωρα εχω φαει ηδη 1150 θερμιδες..και δεν επρεπε γιατι τι θα φαω για βραδυ τωρα...2 μηνεες ρε κοριτσια δεν εχω χασει ουτε ενα κιλο.. απαισιος απολογισμος...

----------


## brazil

-400 γρ σημερα! 74,6 με την ελπιδα να μην τα ξαναπαρω το τριημερο που θα φυγω εκδρομουλα... Γιατι μεχρι στιγμης ο Αυγουστος ετσι μου εχει παει, χανω μεσα στην εβδομαδα και τα σαββατοκυριακα τα παιρνω. Για να δουμε!!

----------


## penelope1985

+100 σημερα γιατι χθες εφαγα ενα μισολιτρο παγωτο μονη μ.... Το μεσημερι βεβαια και μετα δεν εφαγα τπτ αλλο...

55.5

----------


## d3w

Στα ίδια ΚΑΙ σήμερα! Έλεος... Ελπίζω όταν γυρίσω την Κυριακή να έχω έστω -100!
Καλημέρα!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Μακρια απο τα τριγωνα!

----------


## Constance

Τριγωνα, ροδινια, ροξακια, πραλινες, μπουγατσες....Σταματω!:P
Σημερα κι εγω στα ιδια.Αρχισε παλι το γνωστο θεματακι της τουαλετας.:P

----------


## vanvan

Λέω να αρχίσω να γράφω και εγω το καθημερινό μου ζύγισμα ,αν και πιστευω οτι δεν βλεπεις τραγικες διαφορες καθε μέρα..

70.9 χθές
70,4 σήμερα.

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα +200γρ γιατι την σηζαρ την εφαγα στις 11 το βράδυ δυστυχώς!

----------


## koralaki

σημερα 200-300 γρ παραπανω

χθες ημουν καλα μεχρι το βραδυ στις 1700 θερμιδες,
ομως αργοτερα ξυπνησα κ εφαγα δυστηχως πολυ φορτωμενες τροφες,
ταχινι, σοκολατα κ παστελι
καπου στο 3000 αρο εφτασα βεβαια...δεν μπορουσα να φαω ψωμακι με τυρι?  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Σημερα -200γρ 55.3

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα!Κι εγω -200 σημερα.Οποτε σας βλεπω μου παει γουρι κοριτσια, χιχι. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Kαλημέρα κοπελιές!

Μπράβο μας, κι εγώ σήμερα σταθερά στα ίδια, πολύ καλά ύστερα από σχετικές αταξίες.

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχα και ειδες... Ο τερκενλης εξαυλωθηκε...

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερααα

χθες προσπαθουσα να γραψω και ουτε να μπω να δω τα ποστ δε με αφηνε :yawn:

Σήμερα -600 και ειμαι και 100 γρ κατω απο αυτα που ημουν:spin: περιμενοντας και περιοδο τελικα η ψυχολογια μεγαλο πραγμα :smirk:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Xαχα και ειδες... Ο τερκενλης εξαυλωθηκε...


χεχε σωθήκαμε ευτυχώς! :smilegrin:

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο καραμελάκι, έτσι έτσι προχωράμε ξεχνώντας τα παραπτώματα :thumbup:

----------


## granita_ed

χαχα constance,penelope μπραβο!εγω κορίτσια απο βδομάδα παλι προσπάθεια.ελπιζω να μη παρω πολύ αν κ το οτι θα παρω ειναι σιγουρο.

----------


## vanvan

70.0 (-400 ) σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 

+1 κιλο 
56.3

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

69.8(-200gr) σήμερα

1oς στόχος να μην ξαναδω το 7 ..:thumbup:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέραααα

σε ευχαριστω πολύ BettyG

Πηνελόπημην πτοείσαι :wink1:


εγώ σήμερα είχα απώλεια 400 γρ και ηρθε και η περιοδος και ειδα και 118 :roll:

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω θα πτοηθω? Η παλια καραβάνα?

----------


## Constance

Δεν πτοειται ρε η Πηνελοπη!
Καραμελα μπραβο!Van van συγχαρητηρια και στο ευχομαι να μη το ξαναδεις.Ειναι φοβερη αισθηση να βλεπεις το 6αρακι! :Big Grin:

----------


## vanvan

Ναι Constance μου είναι πάρα πολύ ωραίο και ελπιζω να μην το δώ πότε ξανα στην ζωή μου το 7  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Καλή συνέχεια και στην δική σου προσπάθεια :thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κοριτσια! 

-900 σημερα
55.4

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Τα τελευταια κιλα θα φυγουν αργα και δυσκολα αλλα δε με πειραζει εχω αντοχη και υπομονη. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

69.6 (-200 gr)

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερααα

-300 σημερα

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κορίτσια, εγώ στα ίδια και σήμερα, σιγά σιγά να μην παίρνουμε και θάρρος ....:no:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
+300 σημερα. Δεν ξερω γιατι... 1200 εφαγα χτες... και τελευταιο γευμα στις 7. Ισως επειδη περιμενω περιοδο στις 28.

55.7

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας σε ολες! Τελευταια αποδραση για φετος τελειωσε... ο απολογισμος ειναι εδω! Ενω μετα το τριημερο γυρισα πρησμενη και 76 κιλα, σημερα ξυπνησα .... 74,2. Απιστευτο! Συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## vanvan

Στα ίδια σήμερα :sniffle: 
69.6

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα κι εγω στα ιδια παλι.Αλλα για 1500 θερμιδες που εφαγα χθες μια χαρα ειμαι. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ σημερα! 
55.5 

Ξυπνησα πολυ ασχημα επειδη με τσιμπησε κατι... και σηκωθηκα εντρομη...

----------


## Constance

Τι σε τσιμπισε, πρηστικές?
Σημερα στα ιδια και παλι, αυτη η τουαλετα με εχει καψει.:P

----------


## Danai20

Πηνελόπη ελπίζω να ήταν κουνούπι. 

Και εγω δεν τα αντέχω τα εντομα. 

Κοστανς είσαι μια ανάσα από το στόχο σου! Μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Ναι πλεον το εχω παρει χαλαρα και οποτε τα χασω. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

69.3(-300gr) άντε να ξεκοκαλίσω και από το 9 να δω το 8 .Μήπως κάνω λάθος που ψιλοαγχώνομαι ? :/

----------


## click

δεν πανε καθολου καλα τα πραγματα... :thumbdown: :sniff:

δε χανω τιποτα
τι συμβαινει?

Δευτερα 16/8/10 94,8
Τεταρτη 18/8/10 94,2
Παρασκευη 20/8/10 94,0
Κυριακη 22/8/10 94,0
Δευτερα 23/8/10 93,9
Τεταρτη 25/8/10 93,9

χαλια μαυρα

και εδω οι θερμιδες που επαιρνα

16/8 1162
17/8 877
18/8 1079
19/8 951
20/8 1277
21/8 1061
22/8 767
23/8 1292
24/8 750

----------


## vanvan

Μα μην το κοιτάς κάθε μέρα δες μόνο ότι από Δευτέρα σε Δευτέρα έχει απώλεια ενός κιλού !! και αυτό δεν θα το ξαναπάρεις.... Δεν ξέρω αν μας κάνει καλό να ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε μέρα.... Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σημειώνω το βάρος μου εβδομαδιαίος γιατί κάθε μέρα απογοητεύομαι που δεν χάνω όσο θα ήθελα  :Frown:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Μα μην το κοιτάς κάθε μέρα δες μόνο ότι από Δευτέρα σε Δευτέρα έχει απώλεια ενός κιλού !! και αυτό δεν θα το ξαναπάρεις.... Δεν ξέρω αν μας κάνει καλό να ζυγιζόμαστε κάθε μέρα.... Μάλλον θα πρέπει να σημειώνω το βάρος μου εβδομαδιαίος γιατί κάθε μέρα απογοητεύομαι που δεν χάνω όσο θα ήθελα


απο Δευτερα σε Δευτερα οντως ειχα απωλεια 1 κιλου. αλλα μετα σταματησα.
Δηλαδη τωρα απο Παρασκευη σε Παρασκευη δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να βγει κιλο αφου εχω φρακαρει.

Κι εγω σκεφτομουν να ζυγιζομαι καθε βδομαδα, αλλα ετσι οπως εχω κολλησει τοσες μερες, δεν αντεχω και ξαναζυγιζομαι.
ακομα και με 200 γρ μειον θα χαιρομουν!
αλλα δεν...

----------


## BARB3

ελα κλικ. μπορεις! μη τα παρατας ετσι. μετρα θερμιδες, αρχισε περπατημα και να δεις!
 
λοιπον πιστεψε με το περπατημα θα κανει τη διαφορα. ο μεταβολισμος σου ειναι σε υφεση και γι΄αυτο δεν χανεις. ψαξτο πως θα τον αυξησεις. γυμναστικη πρωτα απο ολα. ενα απλο περπατημα. πρωι πρωι με τη δροσουλα! δροσισε τα πρωινα τωρα!

----------


## click

τοση προσπαθεια, τοση αλλαγη!
τοσο... καταμετρημα θερμιδων!!!!!! :P
αλλα η ζυγαρια αμιλεικτη

δεν παω καλα

----------


## vanvan

Μπορεί να είσαι φουσκωμένη αν περιμένεις να αδιαθετήσεις ? Πως είναι οι επισκέψεις σου στο WC ? Βάλε στην διατροφή σου τα all-bran plus εμένα με έχουν σώσει!! Σκαμπανεβάσματα θα υπάρχουν αλλά το σημαντικό είναι ότι χάνεις Εγω πχ μια μέρα είδα ότι ήμουν 69.8 χάρηκα που κατέβηκα απο το 7 και είπα δεν θα ξαναδώ το 7 και την άλλη μέρα τσουπ είδα το 70.0 και μου χάλασε την διάθεση αλλά στην διάρκεια της μέρας είδα κάτω απο 69.8

BARΒ3 έχεις δίκαιο εγώ έναν λογαριασμό πήγα να πληρώσω και γυρίζοντας ήμουν 200 γρ κάτω LOL

----------


## click

μετα το wc ζυγιζομαι τις τελευταιες μερες. ασε που εχει κι αυτο τη δυσκολια του.
πρωι πρωι αναγκαστηκα αναβω τσιγαρο για να μου ρθει να παω wc .

αυτο που λες μου χει τυχει και μενα.
τη μια μερα ελεγε 94
ζυγιζομαι την επομενη λεει 94,100
και μουρχεται εγκεφαλικο.
μετα πηγα τουαλετα και ελεγε 93,9
ουφ...
200 γρ ηταν ο μπεμπης!


να γελαω και λιγο με τον πονο μου γιατι αλλιως θα πεσω στα ληγμενα

----------


## penelope1985

Ηταν ενα απροσδιοριστο ζουζουνι με το οποιο κοιμομουν παρεα απ'οτι φαινεται γιατι με τσιμπησε ενω γυριζα πλευρο στο κρεβατι...

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> ουφ...
> 200 γρ ηταν ο μπεμπης!
> 
> 
> να γελαω και λιγο με τον πονο μου γιατι αλλιως θα πεσω στα ληγμενα



Να σου ζήσει να τον δεις όπως ποθείς :P :P :P

----------


## click

αχαχαχααχαχαχχαχχχχαχααχχ αχα!!!!!!!!!!
να σαι καλα!

----------


## Constance

click αυτο με την τουαλετα ειναι θεμα.Μη το ψαχνεις αν εχεις τετοιο θεμα, γιάυτο κολλαει η ζυγαρια.Παθαινω ακριβως το ιδιο.Η χασουρα μου σε κιλα συμβαδιζει με το πως παει το θεμα της δυσκοιλιοτητας.

----------


## click

ααα να αρχισω τα all bran και τα δαμασκηνα δηλαδη

----------


## vanvan

Καλή λύση για την τουαλέτα είναι και τα μπισκότα της ALL-BRAN εγώ αυτά έτρωγα με γεύση σοκολάτα κιόλας και ένα καφεδάκι. Επίσης να σου πω οτι η διαιτολόγος μου είπε να μην βάζω ποτέ γάλα στον κάφε γιατί αυτό μπλοκάρει τον μεταβολισμό μιας και για να το μεταβολίσει κάνει 48 ώρες .Έτσι αν ξεκινάς την μέρα σου έτσι μετά λογικό είναι να μην μπορεί να μεταβολίσει τα υπόλοιπα και να κολλάς . Δοκίμασε ALL-BRAN με γάλα είναι super!! Εμένα έκανε τις επισκέψεις μου στο WC καθημερινές , εκεί που πήγαινα ανά 2 μέρες

----------


## click

γαλα στον καφε δε βαζω ποτε. ουτε ζαχαρη πλεον. στο σπιτι φρουκτοζη, σε καφετερια σκετο φραπε.

τα fitness ολικης ετρωγα με γαλα. θα δοκιμασω και τα all bran.

σας ευχαριστω!  :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Χαλαρά στα ίδια και σήμερα!! Θα δούμε..

----------


## vanvan

Ρε συ penelope κοιτούσα το trickerακι σου πριν και τώρα συνειδητοποίησα απο το πρώτο σου post εδω μέχει και σήμερα περασαν 6 μήνες κοντα και έχασες 30 κιλά??? Μπράβο ρε θηρείο!!!!! ποοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο.......... ......

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι εχασα 22 κιλα σε 6 μηνες και 30 σε ενα χρονο

----------


## vanvan

ποοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο τη να πω έχω μείνει άφωνη ρε συ!!! Μπράβο εγώ το μόνο που έχω να ευχηθώ είναι καλή διατήρηση!!! Μου έδωσες πολύ δύναμη τώρα ρε συ!!! Βέβαια εχω λιγότερα κιλά να χάσω γύρω στα 15 -17 δηλαδή αλλά αν τα κατάφερες εσύ όλες μπορούμε!! ψψψψψ δηλαδή σε έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο εσύ είσαι ένας άλλος άνθρωπος!!! Δεν μου λες σε διαιτολόγο πήγες?Πως τα κατάφερες?

----------


## device

σημερα ειμαι μισο κιλο πανω, ειμαι στα 66.5
δεν αλλαζω τικερακι, θα περιμενω μερικες μερες να δουμε που θα παει :S

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι διαιτολογο, γυμναστηριο καθημερινα κλπ.... Αν πας στο θρεντ με τις φωτογραφιες θα δεις πως ημουν....

----------


## fotini29

Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα! 
Ακολουθεί ερώτηση πολύ πιθανόν χαζή!
Μετά από 5 μέρες με λαχανικά βραστά και ωμά, ζυγίστηκα απόγευμα και από 87,4 έδειξε 86,1. 
Την επόμενη το πρωί (πριν πιω νερό) ζυγίστηκα και έδειξε 88,1.

Μου ήρθε να σπάσω! Γυάλισε το μάτι μου! 

Έχετε καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ? Να τη σπάσω???????

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by fotini29_
> Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα! 
> Ακολουθεί ερώτηση πολύ πιθανόν χαζή!
> Μετά από 5 μέρες με λαχανικά βραστά και ωμά, ζυγίστηκα απόγευμα και από 87,4 έδειξε 86,1. 
> Την επόμενη το πρωί (πριν πιω νερό) ζυγίστηκα και έδειξε 88,1.
> 
> Μου ήρθε να σπάσω! Γυάλισε το μάτι μου! 
> 
> Έχετε καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ? Να τη σπάσω???????



φυσικακαι μου χει τυχει.
Απλα πρεπει να σταματήσουμε τις διαιτες και να εφαρμόσουμε ενα πρόγραμμα για ολη μας τη ζωη. 
Ακομα και 1 κιλο το μηνα αρκει ωστε το επομενο καλοκαίρι να ειμαστε κουκλες!

(εγω τα λεω περισσοτερο για να το ακουσω, επειδη δεν το εφαρμοζω δεν σημαινει πως δεν ειναι και το σωστό)

----------


## koralaki

σωστη, καλωσηρθες βρε device σεψαχνα...με εκφραζεις σχεδον παντα παροτι δεν τα εφαρμοζεις

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by fotini29_
> Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα! 
> Ακολουθεί ερώτηση πολύ πιθανόν χαζή!
> Μετά από 5 μέρες με λαχανικά βραστά και ωμά, ζυγίστηκα απόγευμα και από 87,4 έδειξε 86,1. 
> Την επόμενη το πρωί (πριν πιω νερό) ζυγίστηκα και έδειξε 88,1.
> 
> Μου ήρθε να σπάσω! Γυάλισε το μάτι μου! 
> 
> Έχετε καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ? Να τη σπάσω???????


ερωτηση 1 ---Τι εννοεις ? τι ετρωγες δηλ για 5 μερες?
ερωτηση 2 ---μετα τις 5 μερες τι εφαγες που να δικαιολογει την αυξηση βαρους?
ερωτηση 3---μηπως χαλασε η ζυγαρια????
ερωτηση 4----τελικα την εσπασες?  :Smile:

----------


## fotini29

ερωτηση 1 ---2 μέρες βραστά λαχανικά μεσημέρι + βράδυ
3 μέρες σαλάτες με λίγο ελαιόλαδο μεσημέρι + βράδυ
ερωτηση 2 --- την 6η μέρα ρύζι με γιούρτι 
ερωτηση 3--- το ελπίζω!!!! 
ερωτηση 4----Οχι ακόμα αλλά μπορω να το δω σαν ευκαιρία εκτόνωσης!

----------


## ria_ed

καλα εισαι ηρωιδα!!! 5 μερες μονο λαχανικα????? :crazy:
αλλα η απωλεια ειναι ....ανυπαρκτη.... περιεργα πραγματα!!! 
Μακαρι να μπορουσε καποιος ειδικος να μας το εξηγησει αυτο.

----------


## fotini29

Μπορεί να φαίνεται δύσκολο αλλά δεν ήταν!
Τις 2 μέρες έτρωγα σαλάτα λάχανο, καρότο, λίγο σέλινο, λίγο σκόρδο λάδι, λέμόνι, λίγο αλάτι και αρκετό πιπέρι. Από άποψη γεύσης ήταν τέλεια, για τα γούστα μου. 
Κανονική βοσκή αλλά τι θες? σαμπώς και οι αγελάδες τρωφαντές δεν είναι?

----------


## ria_ed

εμ! χαχαχαχα....

:spin:

----------


## click

:shocked2: Φωτεινη επιδημια εχει πεσει?
καποια κολλητικη ιωση των ζυγαριων?
και εγω μια απο τα ιδια.

απο Τεταρτη σε Τεταρτη εχω χασει μολις 300 γρ

αλλα εσυ σαλατες 5 μερες? ο μαη γκοντ!!!!!:shocked2:

περιμενεις περιοδο?

να ζυγιζεσαι μετα το wc

να γνωρισουμε τις ρουφιανες τις ζυγαριες μας, τοσο κατινες που ειναι θα κανουν καλη παρεα :smirk:

----------


## loukoumaki

καλησπερα σε ολους!!!!! περαστικη και βιαστικη, εν μεσω μετακομισης και ζοριζομαιιιιιι!!!!! τελικα ο αυγουστος με μισει...
τι κανετε ολοι?? ελπιζω να την αραζετε σε καμια παραλια και να καλοπερνατε! μου λειψατε, ελπιζω ομως με την ελευση του σεπτεμβρη να επανελθω πληρως και να τα λεμε καθε μερα! η διατροφη μου ειναι λιγο "ο,τι να ναι" λογω και της ατσουμπαλης περιοδου που διανυω οι ποσοτητες ομως οπως παντα περιορισμενες, καθως και τα βραδυνα κ τα γλυκα (εννοειται!!!!!), αλλα θα τη στρωσω συντομα, αχ θεε του χρονου, κανε να κυλησουν γρηγορα οι μερες γιατι τα χω φτυσει!!!!!!!! :P
Φιλακια πολλα και τα λεμε συντομα!!!!!!!!

----------


## teri_ed

> _Originally posted by fotini29_
> Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα! 
> Ακολουθεί ερώτηση πολύ πιθανόν χαζή!
> Μετά από 5 μέρες με λαχανικά βραστά και ωμά, ζυγίστηκα απόγευμα και από 87,4 έδειξε 86,1. 
> Την επόμενη το πρωί (πριν πιω νερό) ζυγίστηκα και έδειξε 88,1.
> 
> Μου ήρθε να σπάσω! Γυάλισε το μάτι μου! 
> 
> Έχετε καμιά ιδέα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό? Σας έχει τύχει ποτέ? Να τη σπάσω???????

----------


## teri_ed

δεν ξέρω πώς το καταφερα με το παραπανω :P


5 μέρες λαχανικά???? Θα είχα λιποθυμήσει από την πείνα!! WOW!!!!!
Να τολμήσω μια υπόθεση αν και μπορεί να μη στέκει αυτό που λέω.... μήπως είχες μεγάλη απώλεια υγρών τις προηγούμενες ημέρες και μετά για κάποιον λόγο...π.χ. έφαγες κάτι ή ήπιες πολλά υγρά έκανε κατακράτηση ο οργανισμός σου?!?!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by teri_
> 5 μέρες λαχανικά???? Θα είχα λιποθυμήσει από την πείνα!! WOW!!!!!


εγω θα ειχα λιποθυμισει απο την αηδια 
και το ακομα πιο κουφο ηταν η απαντηση της Φωτεινης




> Από άποψη γεύσης ήταν τέλεια, για τα γούστα μου.


wtf?!?!?!?!:shocked2:

αυτο το τελευταιο που ειπες τερι, μηπως παιζει και για μενα?
δηλαδη πολλες μερες καθολου αλατι.
χτες ρυζογκοφρετα δεκατιανο (εχει και αλατι)
και μετα το σπανακορυζο ειχε κυβο

οποτε ισως εγινε αποτομη κατακρατηση?
καλα βλακειες λεω τωρα, αφου απο την περασμενη Τεταρτη σερνομαι, σιγα μη φταιει το σπανακορυζο.

φυγαν τα 3 πρωτα κιλα για πλακα και τωρα εμεινα στασιμη, αν και μειωσα κι αλλο τις θερμιδες. στο τελος θα καταληξω με 500 τη μερα :P

----------


## teri_ed

τι να πεις, γούστα είναι αυτά!! :bouncy:

όλα παίζουν,και για τις 2 με τη διατροφή που κάνετε κατακρατήσεις θα πρέπει να είναι

click συνέχισε σε αυτές τις θερμίδες πριν καταλήξεις να τρέφεσαι με αέρα και θα ξεκολλίσεις πού θα πάει...δεν είναι στο χέρι του :roll:

----------


## device

ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα, κι εμενα χτες η ζυγαρια με εδειξε 66,5 αλλα σημερα εδειξε 65,4.

προφανως ουτε χτες ημουν 66,5 καποια κατακρατηση θα ηταν. και το χω παρατηρησει: κανεις διαιτα καμια βδομαδα και μπορει να μη δεις αποτελεσμα αλλα μετα μεσα σε μια μερα μπορεις να δεις 1 ή και 1,5 κιλό κάτω.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα στα ιδια σημερα. 

55.5

----------


## Constance

Kι εγω παλι στα ιδια, αλλα πιστευω οτι η μερα του ξεκολληματος πλησιαζει.

----------


## vanvan

69.0( -300gr )  :Big Grin: 

ʼτιμη ζυγαριά όλο παιχνίδια είσαι να μας αγχώνεις!Επιτέλους σήμερα είδα μια σημαντική απώλεια !


Λέω να κάνω και τον απολογισμό της βδομάδας μιας και συμπλήρωσα την πρώτη μου βδομάδα που καταγράφω το βάρος μου.

19/8/2010 70.9
26/9/2010 69.0

Καθόλου άσχημα κοντά 2 kgr αλλά οκ ήμουν και αδιάθετη την προηγούμενη βδομάδα και δεν νομίζω να συνεχίσουν να πέφτουν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό τα κιλά αν και πολύ θα το ήθελα ....

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κοριτσια!
-100γρ σημερα 
55.4

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα κοριτσια!
> -100γρ σημερα 
> 55.4


μπορεις να θεωρείς ότι ήδη έφτασες το στόχο σου!!!!
συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα κοριτσια!
> -100γρ σημερα 
> 55.4
> ...


Eυχαριστω! Τον εχω φτασει τον στοχο μ αλλα θελω να τον ξαναφτασω...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα ξεκολλησα.-200. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

Καλημέρα -300γρ σήμερα στα 68.7 και επιτέλους βλέπω ένα 8αρακι μετά το 6.... Τι όμορφοι που είναι οι αριθμοι όταν τους βλέπεις να κατεβαίνουν :P:P :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by click_
> δεν πανε καθολου καλα τα πραγματα... :thumbdown: :sniff:
> 
> δε χανω τιποτα
> τι συμβαινει?
> 
> Δευτερα 16/8/10 94,8
> Τεταρτη 18/8/10 94,2
> Παρασκευη 20/8/10 94,0
> ...


θερμιδες

25/8 971
26/8 1071

βαρος

26/8/10 93,8
27/8/10 93,3

ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ ΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ξεκολλησα!!!!!!!!!
επιτελους!!!
εγινε οπως τα λεγατε!!!!!
-500 σε μια μερα, ειχε κολλησει πιο πριν. μαλλον αυτο το "φουσκωμα" που λεγατε.

ιτς οφισιαλ!!! σημερα θα ειμαι με το χαμογελο μεχρι τα αυτια ολη μερα!!!!

σας ευχαριστω για ολα!!!

----------


## Constance

Ειδες click!!!Μπραβο!Ετσι θα παρεις δυναμη και θα συνεχισεις δυναμικα. :Wink:

----------


## basia

κλικακι περνεις πολυ λιγες θερμιδες και θα κουραστεις γρηγορα,
οταν δεν χανουμε δεν μειωνουμε θερμιδες, κανουμε αλλους συνδιασμους και πολυ πολυ υπομονη,
ειναι μακρυ το ταξιδι σου
θα τρως τουλαχιστον 1200 την ημερα,
δηλαδη σε ενα μηνα τι θα κανεις? με νερο θα την βγαζεις?
και ζυγισμα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα

----------


## penelope1985

ωραιο σχολιο στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα...

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by basia_
> κλικακι περνεις πολυ λιγες θερμιδες και θα κουραστεις γρηγορα,
> οταν δεν χανουμε δεν μειωνουμε θερμιδες, κανουμε αλλους συνδιασμους και πολυ πολυ υπομονη,
> ειναι μακρυ το ταξιδι σου
> θα τρως τουλαχιστον 1200 την ημερα,
> δηλαδη σε ενα μηνα τι θα κανεις? με νερο θα την βγαζεις?
> και ζυγισμα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα


η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν τις μειωσα επιτηδες επειδη ειχε κολλησει η ζυγαρια, απλα τυχαινε και να μην πειναω και αυτα που ετρωγα αν και χορταστικα, δεν ειχαν τρελες θερμιδες.
Βασικα basia μου τοσο λιγο που κινουμαι, δεν εχω ελπιδες αν πηγαινω πανω απο 1100-1200 θερμιδες.
θα χανω με ρυθμους σαλιγκαρου και θα στεναχωριεμαι, which is bad!!

ειπαμε, ομως, μολις πεσει η ζεστη μπαινει στο προγραμμα 1 ωρα περπατημα μερα μεχρι Φαληρο.
Τοτε θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω και λιγο τις θερμιδες.

Δε θελω να κανω υπερβολες, απλα φοβαμαι οτι χωρις ασκηση και με τοση κλεισουρα που με τρωει δεν εχω περιθωριο για φυσιολογικη προσληψη θερμιδων

----------


## teri_ed

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> θερμιδες
> 
> 25/8 971
> 26/8 1071
> 
> βαρος
> ...


Μπράβοοοοο!!!!!!! Αυτά είναι καλά νέα! :spin:
Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
Ευτυχως δεν πηρα απο το χτεσινο φαι
-200 γρ
55.2

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Ελενη μου καπου στις 150-200 θερμιδες νομιζω.Αντιστοιχα το απαχο μοσχαρακι στη σχαρα τα 100 γραμμαρια ποσο εχει ωρε παιδια?Εχω καιρο να φαω μοσχαρι και θα φαω σημερα και δε θυμαμαι θερμιδες.

Σημερα στα ιδια αλλα αφου ξεκολλησα χθες λογικο.

----------


## device

Η μέρα μου ξεκίνησε ακομη καλύτερα!!!
τωρα ειμαι στα 64!!


τρεχω να αλλαξω τικεράκι.

----------


## penelope1985

κοτοπουλο σουβλας 115 γρ 150 θερμιδες και με πετσα 200

----------


## granita_ed

γειααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αυριο θα ζυγιστω και θα μαθω τι εχω παρει..γιατι εχω παρει σιγουρα αλλα χαλαλι!!!Μολις γυρισα!!!!

----------


## device

στις διακοπές μου, παρ' ότι ετρωγα έξω καθε μερα, ετρωγα παρα πολυ συντηρητικά και περίμενα οτι θα εχω χασει, ωστόσο ήμουν ακριβώς στα ιδια.

τωρα ομως που βλεπω να πέρφτουν τα κιλα μου καθε μέρα κατάλαβα. Αρχικα αντιστεκόταν ο οργανισμός και τωρα δρέπω τους καρπους των προηγουμενων ημερών.

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> -500 σήμερα
> Ελπίζω να μην τα σκατώσω σήμερα στην εκδρομούλα που θα πάμε...


Να περάσεις τέλεια!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Eleni καλα να περασεις.
Σημερα μετα τα simply burgers +600, δηλαδη 68 στρογγυλα.Ποσο χαιρομαι που περιμενα να απομακρυνθει το 7 για να κανω παρασπονδιες.:P

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα κορίτσιαα -700γρ σήμερα και στα 94,3.. Με λίγα λόγια χθες ήμουν 95 και προχθές ίσως παραπάνω κοκ...
Το στόχο μου τον έχασα για 300γρ αλλά το επόμενο πρέπει να τον πιάσω!! Πάμε για τα 89,9 στις 19Σεπτεμβρίου το λιγότερο!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Χτες ηπια πολλες μπυρες βραδυ και εφαγα ενα πακετο TUC ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ. Οποτε σημερα +600 στα 55.8. Ελπιζω εντος της ημερας να ξεφουσκωσω...

----------


## sanelaki

κοριτσια μετα απο 2 βδομαδες που δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω 68.6 ...

----------


## BettyG

Εγώ τα ίδια, έχει κολήσει πάλι, πόσο πια μια, δυο εβδομάδες? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: Αει στο καλό,,,,
Εγώ θα επιμένω και θα δείξει ! γκρρρ :sniffle:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Μπετυ αφου τον εχεις πιασει το στοχο... Τι περιμενεις ακριβως?

----------


## BettyG

δε τον έπιασα, θέλω ακόμη 5 κιλά! τα 65 ήταν ο προηγούμενος, προ διακοπών :smilegrin:

----------


## BettyG

δεν είχα αλλάξει τικεράκι γιαυτό σε μπέρδεψα :lol:

----------


## penelope1985

Α! ΟΚ! Και εγω θελω να παω 53 να εχω ενα περιθωρειο αλλα δεν εχω υπομονη ουτε για 2 κιλα ρε γαμωτο...

----------


## BettyG

Έλα ρε συ έχεις πετύχει τόσα πολλά, τον έχεις πιέσει πολύ τον εαυτό σου, χαλάρωσε λίγο και ξαναπροσπάθησε σίγουρα θα το καταφέρεις.
Κι εγώ έτσι έκανα, στις διακοπές προσπάθησα μόνο
να μην πάρω βάρος, τώρα ξαναξεκινώ για να χάσω τα υπόλοιπα, αφού έκανα αρκετές αμαρτίες και ξεκουράστηκα ψυχολογικά κυρίως

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω ρε Μπετυ σκεφτομαι οτι εκανα ενα μηνα να πεσω απο τα 56 στα 55 Ενα ολοκληρο μηνα. Και αφου ειδα 55 στις 28 Ιουλιου το ξαναειδα χτες παλι μετα απο εναν ολοκληρο μηνα. Πως να κατσω αλλους 2 μηνες να παλευω 2 κιλα. Και αν ειναι 2 μηνες... Σε αυτα τα κιλα μπορει να ειναι και 6. Ισως αν σταθεροποιηθω περισσοτρεο σε αυτο το βαρος (55-56) να δοκιμασω λιγο αργοτερα...

----------


## vanvan

Στα ίδια σήμερα 68.7

----------


## Constance

Πηνελοπη ακριβως τα ιδια.Eχεις δικιο!Κι εγω χανω με πολυ αργους ρυθμους πλεον.Αλλα θα κανω υπομονη.Και μια στο τοσο θα τρωω και κανα γλυκο ετσι να μου φευγει η λυσσα.:P

----------


## BettyG

Πηνελόπη και Κονστάνς ακριβώς έτσι κι εγώ, δε λέω οτι δεν είναι δύσκολο, απεναντίας είπα
να χαλαρώσουμε τώρα πια, προσέχοντας πάντα και ας χαθούν σιγά σιγά.
Εγώ είμαι ήδη κολλημένη 2 εβδομάδες, ούτε γραμμάριο δεν έχασα αλλά θα συνεχίσω κι όποτε θέλουν ας χαθούν! αμα πια!

----------


## Constance

Ναι περασε και το καλοκαιρι πια, οποτε 3-4 παραπανω κιλακια δε φαινονται με ρουχα ουτε θα κανουν τη διαφορα σε νουμερο.Μια χαρα ειμαστε αρκει να συντηρηθουμε.

----------


## penelope1985

Mπετυ εσυ θα συνεχισεις με Curves...?

----------


## BettyG

Ναι λέω να συνεχίσω, κατά τις 15/9 θα ξεκινήσω όμως, για να γυρίσει μαμά μου από διακοπές, να προσέχει τα πιτσιρίκια μου όταν πηγαίνω

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω θα σταματησω και θα αρχισω γυμναστηριο!

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Πηνελόπη και Κονστάνς ακριβώς έτσι κι εγώ, δε λέω οτι δεν είναι δύσκολο, απεναντίας είπα
> να χαλαρώσουμε τώρα πια, προσέχοντας πάντα και ας χαθούν σιγά σιγά.
> Εγώ είμαι ήδη κολλημένη 2 εβδομάδες, ούτε γραμμάριο δεν έχασα αλλά θα συνεχίσω κι όποτε θέλουν ας χαθούν! αμα πια!


ετσι ακριβώς Μέττυ!!
σημερα το σκεφτομουν, που ζυγιστηκα και ημουν σταθερη στα 64.

ε, σιγα! ας μην ξαναπαρω ποτε κιλο και ας χανω και μισο κιλο το μηνα. Δε νομιζω οτι με 2 κιλα λιγοτερο γινομαστε κουκλαρες, ουτε με 2 κιλα περισσοτερο ειμαστε χαλια. Ιδιως αν πεσω κατω απο τα 60 θα νιωθω παρα πολυ καλα και νομιζω πως δεν θα βιαζομαι, αν μαλιστα φτασω τα 56 θα αισθανομαι μια θεα!

Μετα επι της ουσιας θα κανω συντηρηση για να μην παρω και σιγα σιγα θα φροντιζω να πεφτω και λιγακι.

----------


## penelope1985

55 στρογγυλα σημερα. 
-800 γρ.
Ξεφουσκωσα τελειως!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 σημερα.Πριν τα simply ημου 67,4 και σημερα 2η μερα το μισο κιλο εχει κατσικωθει.Αντε να δουμε που παμε λεμε.Διατροφη μεχρι τις 16 του μηνα που παω Ισπανια γιατι πολυ φοβαμαι οτι, οτι παρω εκει θα δω και θα παθω να το χασω.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και καλ'ως σας βρήκα και πάλι 
εχθές γύρισα απο διακοπές ...
αν και δεν έφαγα τίποτα εχθές το βράδυ σήμερα δεν ζυγίστηκα να δω το χάλι μου !!
παιδιά όμως νιώθω πολύ δυνατή να ξεκινήσω ..ότι και αν δω στην ζυγαριά μου!!!

θα το κάνω...
θα ξεκινήσω την πέμπτη..κανονικά 
μέχρι τότρε κανονικό μεσημεριανό και light βραδινό ν αξεφουσκώσω ..
αν και έχω κάτι βαφτήσια σάββατο θα το παλέψω...
ελπίζω

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Κονστανς και εμένα δεν φεύγει με τη μια το βάρος που παίρνω, όταν τρώω πολλά!
> Πηνελόπη τι ωραίο νούμερο είναι αυτό! Και το ξαναβλέπουμε για δεύετερη φορά!!!


Τρίτη. Το ειδα και το Σαββατο το μεσημερι και μετα πηγα και εφαγα το κωλο μ...

----------


## penelope1985

Constance θα ξεφουσκωσεις... δεν ειναι το ιδιο για ολους...

----------


## Constance

Αν παω επιτελους τουαλετα θα ξεφουσκωσω στανταρ.:P

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα !!!!σημερα εκανα την αποπειρα να ζυγιστω αν κ χτες εφαγα πολύ αργα γιατι εχουμε φιλοξενουμενους κ φαγαμε ολοι μαζι.ειμαι 59.το οποιο ειναι καταπληκτικο αν σκεφτεις ποσο πολύ εφαγα (βλακειες κυριως).επισης δυστυχως ενω ειχε φτιαξει το προβλημα της τουαλετας ξαναχαλασε αλλα ελπιζω οπου να ναι να το ξαναρυθμίσω.παντως ολα καλα!

----------


## Constance

granita στον ιδιο δρομο βαδιζουμε.:P Αυτα τα ριμαδιασμενα τα τελευταια 5 κιλα θα μας βγαλουν την ψυχη λεμε.:P

----------


## click

welcome back granita!

91,9 σημερα
απο κει που ειχα κολλησει τωρα πεφτουν ανησυχητικα γρηγορα

----------


## penelope1985

granita τα ξερουμε τα δικα σ τα πολλα... 2 πατατακια και ενα τυρακι... Welcome back...

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχα!Κοιτα τωρα που τελειωσαν οι διακοπες μου θα βαλω στόχο να χανω 2-3 κιλάκια το μήνα.χαλαρά δλδ κ πιστευω οτι το χω.αν σκεφτεις ποσο γουρουνιασα ειμαι πολυ τυχερη που δεν πηρα 3 κιλα!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> granita τα ξερουμε τα δικα σ τα πολλα... 2 πατατακια και ενα τυρακι... Welcome back...


χαχαχαχαχ!!!!εχεις πεσει ΜΕΣΑ για τα καλα!!!!εφαγα συνολικα περιπου 3 πακετα πατατακια σε 7 μέρες και ολα αργα το βράδυ.!φαγητο μηδεν,μονο τσιπς,μπεικ ρολς κ αντε κανα παγωτο καθε δυο μερες!!χαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα! Ποσο σε ξερω!

----------


## Constance

Οι εργολαβοι ητανε καλοι?:P

----------


## granita_ed

ναι τους τιμησαμε οικογενειακώς!!!!

----------


## Constance

:Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Εργολαβοι? Λυποθυμω!

----------


## Constance

Mε γεμιση μαρμελαδα.Κι εγω λιποθυμω.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι μη την κρεμουλα... Θεε μ!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχα να ρχοσουν Πηνελοπη να σε κερνούσαμε!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

E πεστε ντε οτι θα'χει και εργολαβους...

----------


## Constance

Χαχαχαχα!Τελευταια στιγμη εγινε αυτο με τους εργολαβους.Ειχε πολλα ζαχαροπλαστεια μεχρι να φτασω στο ξενοδοχειο.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα Τανια! Την επομενη φορα να εχει και ζαχαροπλαστεια μεχρι να φτασεις σπιτι μ...

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχα!Τερκενλης,fresh,max perry...Ο δρομος της κολασεως...(την οδο Παπανικολη εννοω!):P

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Πω ασε! Απ'οπου και να περασεις καηκαμε!

----------


## brazil

Καλε κοριτσια, βοηηηηηθεια!!!
Τις τελευταιες 3-4 μερες με δειχνει 2,5 κιλα πανω!!! Δεν καταλαβαινω τι εχει γινει... Εχω φαει λιγο πιο αστατα απο πριν, 2 φορες σουβλακια και 2 φορες παγωτο μεσα στην εβδομαδα, αλλα εχω παει και 4 φορες κολυμβητηριο απο την αλλη!! Τοσο πολυ αποτομα πηρα 2,5 κιλα???? Εγω σημερα ξεκινησα παλι να προσεχω ακριβως τι τρωω και ελπιζω να ειναι μια ασχημη στιγμη! Εντωμεταξυ... χρειαστηκε να παρω την προηγουμενη Δευτερα το χαπι της επομενης μερας. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου εκανε καποια κατακρατηση αυτο???

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Α μπορει ρε συ. Για διαβασε παρενεργειες!

----------


## d3w

Γειας σας! -300 σήμερα και στα 94. Μου ήρθε και περίοδος επιτέλους σήμερα.. αλλά είμαι ράκος από τη κούραση..και ψιλοπεινάω :P

----------


## penelope1985

ΝΑ ΦΑΣ!

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by device_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Πηνελόπη και Κονστάνς ακριβώς έτσι κι εγώ, δε λέω οτι δεν είναι δύσκολο, απεναντίας είπα
> να χαλαρώσουμε τώρα πια, προσέχοντας πάντα και ας χαθούν σιγά σιγά.
> Εγώ είμαι ήδη κολλημένη 2 εβδομάδες, ούτε γραμμάριο δεν έχασα αλλά θα συνεχίσω κι όποτε θέλουν ας χαθούν! αμα πια!
> ...


έτσι έτσι device, τώρα πια το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι σωστές επιλογές και υπομονή. Το λάθος είναι να πούμε "ωραία τώρα θα τα τσακίσω όλα" , τότε το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι σιγά σιγά θα γυρίσουν και τα κιλά

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> ΝΑ ΦΑΣ!


Σωστη! δεν επιτρέπεται να πεινάμε, απλώς να τρώμε σωστά

----------


## d3w

Χμμ πεινάω για πράγματα που κάνουν τζιζ..
Δλδ τα μηλαράκια (το μοναδικό πράγμα που έχει το ψυγείο μου) δεν μου λένε τίποτα.. Οπότε το κλείνω το μαγαζάκι για σήμερα, βλέπω ένα επεισόδιο bones που όπως κ να χει στην κόβει την όρεξη και πάω για ύπνο!!
Φιλάκια χιχι

----------


## penelope1985

Ε οχι ο Booth δεν κοβει την ορεξη...

----------


## Constance

Και οπως ηταν φυσικο το βαλα το μισοκιλο παλι.Τα κεφαλια μεσα τωρα.

----------


## granita_ed

dew Να φας.δεν κανει να νοιωθεις κουραση κ εξαντληση στην περιοδο.φροντισε τον οργανισμό σου.
Constance κ εγω το κεφαλι μεσα απο Πεμπτη.

σημερα ειμαι στα ιδια κ ουτε εγω δε το πιστευω.χτες πηγα για φαγητο το βράδυ και μετα εφαγα και 2 μπαλες παγωτο παρφε.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα. Στα 55 στρογγυλα και σημερα. Το πρωι αδιαθετησα και επειδη επειδη ειχα παει να μ παρουν αιμα μετα ημουν εξω και τσακισα ενα μικρο μηλοπιτακι ενα τυροκουλουρο εναν λουκουμα και λιγη κουρου της μανας μ... Μαμημενη περιοδος.

----------


## Constance

Εγω απο σημερα ξαναγυριζω και για 15 μερες θα κανω 1200 θερμιδες αυστηρα.Γιατι στο ταξιδι που θα ειναι 5 μερες θα γυρισω 2 κιλα πανω στανταρ.Αν με μιαμιση φορα κρεπαλη εβαλα ενα κιλο καληνυχτα.:P
Παντως παρολαυτα ξεφουσκωσα ηδη.Εφαγα πρωινο το πρωι, και ζυγιστικα τωρα και με εδειξε 100 γραμμαρια κατω.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Constance μην τρελενεσαι... Και 2 κιλα να παρεις και 3 θα ειναι αερας και οχι λιπος. Δεν μπορει να πας ταξιδι στο εξωτερικο π θα εισαι ολη μερα στο δρομο και να παρεις βαρος. Θα εισαι η μονη π θα το'χει καραφερει...

----------


## d3w

Γειααα και συμφωνώ με την Πηνελόπη! Έχετε να ρίξετε τρελό περπάτημα οπότε μην αγχώνεσαι!  :Big Grin: 
Δεν έφαγα χθες και -200γρ σήμερα, στα 93,8 και μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που χάνω με περίοδο χιχι!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
+700 σημερα μετα τα χτεσινα...
55.7
Αντε να μαζευτουμε λιγο...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα -200.

----------


## penelope1985

Ελα Constance τσουκου τσουκου ξεφουσκωσαμε...

----------


## Constance

Ε δε θα το λεγα.1 κιλο κατω ημουν πριν φαω simply burgers το Σαββατο.Εφαγα δυο μερες μαζεμενες ρε γμτ.Εντωμεξυ εχω ενα πρηξιμο και δεν εχω παει τουαλετα, κοιμηθηκα ελαχιστα να δω πως θα την παλεψω σημερα.Αντε καλημερες. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Eλα μωρε, σε κανα 2 μερες θα εισαι πιο κατω και απο το ενα κιλο...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα στα ιδια σημερα.

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα! 68.1 κιαι σημερα αν και εχθες εφαγα παγωτο και μια μπολαρα με κορνφλειξ πολυ αργα..να δω ποσο 8α μου παρει να επανελθω. αν κανω βεβαια τετοιες μαλακιες ποτε μαλλον..

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> καλημερα! 68.1 κιαι σημερα αν και εχθες εφαγα παγωτο και μια μπολαρα με κορνφλειξ πολυ αργα..να δω ποσο 8α μου παρει να επανελθω. αν κανω βεβαια τετοιες μαλακιες ποτε μαλλον..


Μην αγχόνεσαι σήμερα απλά για βραδινό προτίμησε κάτι πιο ελαφρύ (σαλατα ή ντάκο με φέτα + ντοματα)

Απορία (χαζή μάλλον :smilegrin :Smile:  : Που είναι αυτό το ψαράκι και κάποιοι τρέχουν να το φτάσουν?? :starhit:

----------


## sanelaki

σημερα ξεκιναει ενα καινουριο κεφαλαιο της ζωηςμου..ξεκιναω δουλεια ως προπονητριαα...και ειμαι αρκετα αγωμενη για αυτο.(αυτο με το ψαρακι δεν το πιασα...)

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> σημερα ξεκιναει ενα καινουριο κεφαλαιο της ζωηςμου..ξεκιναω δουλεια ως προπονητριαα...και ειμαι αρκετα αγωμενη για αυτο.(αυτο με το ψαρακι δεν το πιασα...)


Ή με κτύπησε η δίαιτα στο κεφάλη ή είμαι πολύ χαζή (μαλλον το 2ο :spin: ) τώρα κατάλαβα!!! Νόμιζα ότι γράφατε με αγγλικούς χαρακτήρες και το διάβαζα "ψαράκι" αλλά τώρα συνειδητοποίησα ότι είναι ο αριθμός των κιλών και ...αράκι :spin: 
Τι να πω μερικές φορές με εκπλήσσω...δυσάρεστα!!! :shocked2:

----------


## d3w

Γεια! Στα ίδια σήμερα.. 93,8. Δεν με πειράζει, μου αρκεί που κατάφερα να ξαναμπώ στο πρόγραμμα και μετά τη περίοδο είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα ξεφουσκώσω!
Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο πολύ περιμένω να δω το 8αράκι.. μου φαίνεται απίστευτο που είμαι τόσο κοντά!!!

----------


## penelope1985

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ !
Γυρισα στο σπιτι και ειδα 54.9!

----------


## ria_ed

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Thanx!

----------


## raniadio

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.
ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ...
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΘΕΙΣ.

----------


## petallouditsaa

KΟΡΙΤΣΑΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!
Im back μετα τις καλοκαιρινες διακοπες και -3 κιλακια χανω αργα αλλα σταθερα...εκανα και τις παρασπονδιες μου στις διακοπες οποτε μια χαρα

ΤΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ !ΠΑΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΟΛΕΣ !

ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΝΤΑ  :Smile:  

φιλακια πολλα

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο Πηνελοπάκι, μπράβο!!! :thumbup: 

Μπράβο σε όλες τελικά, dew, Πεταλουδίτσα, άντε να πάρουμε τα πάνω μας όλες, που θα πάει κοντεύω 15ήμερο θα κουνηθεί η άτιμη :flaming:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Bettoyla υπομονη θελει..

εγω πλεον κολαω πολυ συχνα... χανω 5 κιλα... κολαω κανα μηνα..

αντε παλι μετα πεφτω αλλα 5 κιλα... 

οσο πλησιαζουμε στο στοχο μας τοσο πιο δυσκολα τα χανουμε..

----------


## BettyG

Ναι έτσι είναι Ζωίτσα μου, θέλει υπομονή και επιμονή, γιατί αν δεν βλέπεις απώλειες είναι εύοκολο να απογοηυευτείς και να τα παρατήσεις.
Την έχω ατήσει άπειρες φορές έτσι.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια! Πω πω ηρθε το φθνοπωρο! Γουσταρω!Ειμαι στο μπαλκονι και κρυωνω. Ωραιος ο σεισμος πρωινιατικα? 
Σημερα -1 κιλο. 
54.7

YES YES YES YES YES

----------


## Marry Poppins

Μπράβπ πηνελόπη!!!!!! :smilegrin:
Τέλεια!!!! Πόσα θέλεις να φτάσεις??

----------


## penelope1985

Εχω πιασει τον στοχο στα 55...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα κοριτσια! Πω πω ηρθε το φθνοπωρο! Γουσταρω!Ειμαι στο μπαλκονι και κρυωνω. Ωραιος ο σεισμος πρωινιατικα? 
> Σημερα -1 κιλο. 
> 54.7
> 
> YES YES YES YES YES


Αντε ρε και νομιζα οτι το ειδα στον υπνο μου!Οντως σεισμο εκανε.:P
Μπραβο Πηνελοπη τα σπας.:thumbup:

Σημερα εγω -400.Τωρα μαλιστα, ξεφουσκωνω.:P

----------


## sanelaki

μπραβο σε πηνελοπι και κονστανς και σε οσες προσπαθουν!!!ελενη μου μην ανησυχεις δεν πειραζει. εγω στα 68 νταν σημερα αν και εχθες που ξεκινησα προπονητρια γυμναστικα και εφαγα και νορμαλ προς λιγο...ισως φταινε τα απειρα νερα.. περιμενω αυριο λοιπον!!

----------


## Lifedrops

Το καθημερινο ζυγισμα πραγματικα μου σπαει τα νευρα, λογω των μεγαλων αποκλισεων. Πως γινεται να κυμαινομαι +/- 3 κιλα μεσα σε μια ημερα(παντα πρωι)?? Προσπαθω να το αποφευγω, αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο που οι διατροφικες διαταραχες επεστρεψαν πεφτω στην παγιδα.

----------


## Lifedrops

Το καθημερινο ζυγισμα πραγματικα μου σπαει τα νευρα, λογω των μεγαλων αποκλισεων. Πως γινεται να κυμαινομαι +/- 3 κιλα μεσα σε μια ημερα(παντα πρωι)?? Προσπαθω να το αποφευγω, αλλα τον τελευταιο καιρο που οι διατροφικες διαταραχες επεστρεψαν πεφτω στην παγιδα.

----------


## Lifedrops

Ουπς, γιατι 2 φορες?? Ειμαι καινουργια και καποια λαθακια πλοηγησης θα τα κανω, συγχωρεστε με:smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Lifedrops καλως ηρθες! Τι εννοεις διατροφικες διαταραχες/

----------


## bouliana

συγχαρητήρια penelope.λες κ έπιασα εγώ το στόχο μου νιώθω.

----------


## penelope1985

Σ'ευχαριστω κουκλα. Και στα δικα σου!

----------


## Lifedrops

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το καλωσορισμα.
Εννοω βασικα βουλιμια. Υπαρχουν και μερες που τρωω ελαχιστα, αλλες που τρωω παρα πολυ, αλλα το βασικο μου προβλημα ειναι οι βουλιμικες κρισεις που συνοδευονται απο εμετο. Τον τελευταιο 1-1,5 χρονο συμβαινουν αρκετα πιο αραια, με εξαιρεση τις τελευταιες 2-3 εβδομαδες. Παλια υπεφερα, δε θελω να ξαναγινει ετσι.

----------


## penelope1985

εσυ βαζεις τον εαυτο σου να κανει εμετο η τρως τοσο πολυ που ο οργανισμος σου αποβαλει απο μονος το φαγητο?

----------


## Lifedrops

Παντα προκαλω εγω τον εμετο, μερικες φορες ακομα κι αν δεν εχω φαει υπερβολικα. Αλλα συνηθως το παρακανω, πρηζεται η κοιλια μου και ποναω. Σιγουρα ομως θα μπορουσα να το κρατησω. Για καποιους λογους το εχω κανει μερικες φορες(πχ ειχα απιστευτο πονολαιμο ή ειχε ανοιξει η μυτη μου).

----------


## penelope1985

Χμμμ δλδ το κανεις συνεχεια... Κοιτα υπαρχει βεβαια ειδικο section περι βουλιμιας. Εδω δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησει καποιος... Εχεις πολλα [εριττα κιλα? Δεν εχεις τικερακι...

----------


## vanvan

68,9 ελεος ρε παιδια εχω κολλήσει εκει δεν κατεβαίνω με τίποτα και μαλιστα πήρα και 200 γρ απο την προηγούμενη βδομάδα.... Ειμαι στεναχωρημένη....Εχω απελπιστει.....  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Lifedrops

Οχι ακριβως συνεχεια. Πριν μερικα χρονια μαλλον συνεχεια. Τον τελευταιο χρονο πολυ σπανια, τις 2-3 εβδομαδες παλι συμβαινει συχνα. 1,75 ειμαι και 62 κιλα. Απλα οταν με πιανει και τρωω 2 πιατα μακαρονια με κιμα και τυρι, 1 κρουασαν και 2 σοκολατες θα θελω να παω να τα βγαλω. Τις περισσοτερες φορες κατι καταφερνω, αλλες δεν βγαινουν και τρελαινομαι. Δε νομιζω οτι ψαχνω ακριβως βοηθεια.
Να μοιραστω εμπειριες περισσοτερο, να ακουσω και να επικοινωνησω. Οταν λεω οτι δεν ψαχνω βοηθεια δεν εννοω οτι δεν θελω να αλλαξει η κατασταση, αλλα φοβαμαι πως δεν μπορει να γινει ετσι απο εδω. Σιγουρα βοηθαει η επικοινωνια, κυριως σε ψυχολογικο επιπεδο, αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα τα πραγματα, ειδικα αν υπαρχει αγχος, καταθλιψη κτλ

Υγ: το τικερακι τι ειναι? :smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Κοιτα 1.75 με 62 κιλα σημαινει τελειο σωμα... οποτε σιγουρα το φορουμ για την παχυσαρκια δεν ειναι για σενα. Δεν εχεις να χασεις βαρος.... Δεν κανεις εμετους επειδη χαλασες τη διαιτα. Αρχισες να κανεις εμετους για να χασεις βαρος η για να μην παχυνεις? Το τικερακι ειναι αυτο απο κατω που λεει ποσα κιλα ειμαι...

----------


## Lifedrops

Πριν λιγο καιρο ημουν 68. Τους εμετους τους αρχισα μικρη, ημουν γυρω στα 72κιλα τοτε και ειχα συχνα κρισεις υπερφαγιας. Τωρα το κανω για να διατηρηθω οσο μπορω. Και γιατι νιωθω ασχημα μετα απο μια ολοκληρη πιτσα ας πουμε, θολωνω εκεινη την ωρα, δεν το σκεφτομαι.

----------


## Lifedrops

Επισης δεν νιωθω καθολου οτι εχω το τελειο σωμα. Οχι οτι θεωρω οτι ειμαι χοντρη, αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να φτασω 60, οχι πιο κατω. 
Και τις τελευταιες ημερες τρωω πολυ και φοβαμαι οτι ακομα κι αν καταφευγω μερικες φορες σε αυτην την απαισια λυση, θα παρω κιλα.

----------


## bouliana

με τους εμετούς δεν διατηρήσε,χαλάς τον μεταβολισμό σου κ ενώ τώρα μπορεί να χάνεις μετά δεν θα μπορείς με τίποτα να χάσεις.επειδ΄έχεις ιδανικά κιλά καλό θα ήταν να πας σε μια διαιτολόγο να σου κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις κ να σου δ΄΄ωσει μια δίαιτα συντήρησης ή να σου πει πόσες θερμίδες πρέπει να βάζεις για να παραμείνεις στα ίδια κιλά. αν μετράς κάθε μέρα τις θερμίδες σου θα καταλάβεις οτι ακόμα κ αν νιώθεις δυσφορία,δεν θα παχίνεις αν το παρακάνεις μια στο τόσο.

----------


## Lifedrops

Εχεις απολυτο δικαιο και συμφωνω μαζι σου σε ολα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ξερω ακριβως πως πρεπει να τρεφομαι για να διατηρηθω, επισης ασκουμαι αρκετα. Φοβαμαι οτι η συμπεριφορα αυτη ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικη κι αυτοκαταστροφικη. Εκεινη την ωρα δε σκεφτομαι, με κυριευει μια ενταση και μανια και μια σκοτεινη αναγκη μου επιτασσει να το κανω. Δεν ξερω.

----------


## bouliana

καλύτερα να σου απαντήσω στο section της βουλιμίας που λέει κ η penelope.σου απαντώ αμέσως

----------


## Fay_ed

Neo melos stin parea!!!Kalispera loipon kai apo mena!!
Nomizw pws tha pame mazi ton dyskolo dromo tis apwleias kilwn..
Prepei na xasw 20... :smug:

----------


## granita_ed

fay καλως ήρθες και καλή αρχή!

----------


## Fay_ed

Na sai kala!!!
To menu loipon exei ws eksis : prwi--->gala dimitriaka h tost me gala
dekatiano--->giaourti 
stis 5 meta ti douleia oti fagito exei i manoula,me mpoliki salata,xwris pswmi 
stis 8 bgazw to skulaki mou volta me entono perpatima gia mia peripou wra
gyrizw spiti,pinw 2 litra nero,trww ena frouto kai paw gia upno...

ws twra exw xasei me aytin tin taktiki 20 kila se 3 xronia-alla me polla diastimata dialleimatos.exw valei stoxo ayti ti fora ws ta xristougenna na ta xw xasei kai na parameinw gia panta etsi!!
elpizw se oles mas na piasoume to stoxo,giati opws lene eimaste oti trwme,kai egw de thelw na me fwnazoun mpeikon!

----------


## Marry Poppins

καλωσόρισες fay!!!!
μια χαρούλα θα τα πάς!!! βοηθάμε η μία την άλλη!!! :yes:
πες μας αν θέλεις σε ποιά διατροφική διαταραχή εντάσσεσαι?? 
κάνε και τικεράκι βοηθάει πολύ!!! :bouncy:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by Fay_
> giati opws lene eimaste oti trwme,kai egw de thelw na me fwnazoun mpeikon!


χαχαχα :tumble: 

πάντως πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα έχεις!!! μπράβο σου!!! πολλά δεν είναι όμως 20 κιλά μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα??

----------


## penelope1985

Fay γραφε με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες σε παρακαλω. Καλως ηρθες! Καλη αρχή


Σημερα +100 γρ 54,8

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Δε λεω να πεσω απο τα 68.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα ...
εχθές το βράδυ κοιμήθηκα σπίτι και το πρωί είπα να ζυγιστώ ...τι και αν απο δευτέρα εντατικό πρόγραμμα 

εχθές κορίτσια πήγα 5-6 φορές τουαλέτα κάτι με πείραξε η με γυρνάει καμμιά αρρώστια γιατί και τώρα το στομάχι μου είναι χάλια 
τέλοσπάντων το πρωί το θάυμα έγινε 
54,5 ...έλα δίπλα είναι το 50αρι μια ανάσα σε ένα μήνα θα τρίβουν μάτια λέμε ..

και η μεγαλύτερη χαρά είναι ότι πίστευα ότι θα έβλεπα κανένα 57 ...μετά απο τις διακοπές κιόλας..
ανέλπιστη η χαρά μου!!

----------


## depressedkitten

Κι εγώ 2 μέρες τώρα είμαι στα 58.7 :S Αλλά θα πέσει, που θα πάει, δεν έχει επιλογή! Είναι αυτό που είχε πει μια κοπέλα νωρίτερα, πως τα κιλά δε χάνονται απόλυτα γραμμικά.. Μπορεί για 1 βδομάδα να μη χάσεις τίποτα, και ξαφνικά τσουπ, να πέσεις ένα κιλο.. Αλλά δε θα ναι ξαφνικά, θα ναι προσπάθεια ημερών.. Δεν απογοητευόμαστε λοιπόν! Συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτες!!! :bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο Σασα! Αν βρεις τροπο να χασεις 4 κιλα σε ενα μηνα σε αυτη τη δεκαδα πεστον μ και μενα.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα πηνελοπάκη ...

κοίτα εγώ ΑΝ το τονίζω το ΑΝ κάνω δίαιτα κανονικά.....του στυλ 
1κ κορν φλεικσ 
1 φρούτο 
σαλάτα με ψητό/ όσπρια με μαι φέτα ψωμί του τοστ 
2φρούτα 
1 γιαούρτι + 1φρούτο 
μόνο και μόνο επειδή κανονικλα τρώω ΠΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥ
δλδ 2 κανονικότατα γεύματα 
απλά τώρα που προσέχω δεν τρωω ψωμί 
πάντα χάνω 1κιλό την εβδομάδα 
υπάρχουν βέβαια και φάσεις που μπορεί να μην χάσω 1 αλλά 0,5 οκ δεν τρελένομαι 
παλότερα που είχαπάει 54 έκανα δίατα ακριβώς 5 εβδομάδες και πήγα 49 
προβλεπόμενο....
τα κανονικλα δλδ 

νομίζω είναι θέμα οργανισμού αυτο, σε εμένα πιάνει το ότι κόβω το ψωμί και στο ότι τρώω ναι μεν πολύ δλδ η διαιτιτικλη σαλάτα μου είναι για 5 άτομα αλλά σωστά !!!
γενικά το πρόβλημα το έχω και με την ποσότητα...μου λείπει το ξεκοίλιασμα ώρες ώρες απο διάφορα πραγματάκια!!

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω για να παω απο 56 σε 55 δυνοπαθησα ρε Σασα...

----------


## vanvan

68.6 (-300) χμμμ... κάτι χάσαμε σήμερα...Πάλι καλά μπας και αποκτήσω την ευδιαθεσία μου σήμερα ...

----------


## sasa14

ρε συ πηνελοπάκη τι να πω πραγματικά ...
αποτι ξέρω έκανες πάρα πολύ καλή διατροφή...

ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω 
παλότερα είχες κάνει ποτέ δίαιτα ??
ο οργανισμός σου πως είχε συμπεριφερθεί ??

άσε που νομίζω δίαιτα στην δίαιτα κάνουμε ένα μεταβολισμό κουρέλι..

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι δεν εχω κανει αλλη φορα σοβαρη διαιτα. Αλλα ενταξει εγω ειχα ηδη χασει 28 κιλα στα 56. Μπορει και γι'αυτο...

----------


## vanvan

Αφού ρε παιδιά κάθε οργανισμός είναι μοναδικός και καίει διαφορετικά! Εμένα π.χ. με μέτρησε η διαιτολόγος και καίω 1700 την ημέρα αν παίρνω λοιπόν λιγότερες τότε χάνω κιλά. Μπορεί η Πηνελόπη να καίει διαφορετικά. Μην κοιτάς που όταν είσαι παχύς πέφτεις πιο γρήγορα. Είναι ότι από εκεί που έπαιρνες 2000-3000 θερμίδες την μέρα τώρα τρως κανονικά 1500 θερμίδες max.Όταν έχεις χάσει το περιττό βάρος και μετά, ο οργανισμός διαφορετικά καίει..

----------


## sasa14

εγώ φέτος πήγα για μέτρηση μεταβολισμού ξέρετε αυτό με την μάσκα και σε ακινησία 
και σας πληροφορώ ότι ήταν κανονικός ο μεταβολισμός μου 1200 θερμίδες σε πλήρη ακινησία...

μου είπε τότε ότι έπρεπε να αυξήσω τις καύσεις μου με γυμναστική κ συχνά γεύματα ...
οπότε 
άβυσσος ο μεταβολισμός του ανθρώπου

----------


## vanvan

Ναι , μόνο με την γυμναστική αυξάνεις τις καύσεις και ιδίως αν προσθέσεις και λίγα βάρη στην άσκηση σου θα δεις περισσότερα αποτελέσματα, γιατί μπορεί με την αερόβια γυμναστική μπορεί να χάνεις αρκετα εκείνη την ώρα αλλα όταν κάνεις βάρη τότε ο οργανισμός σου συνεχίζει να καίει και αφού έχεις φύγει απτό γυμναστήριο. Εγώ πάντως όταν έκανα γυμναστική και άρχισα να κάνω και μυική ενδυνάμωση έχασα πολύ πιο γρήγορα κιλά!! Και μιλάω για τα δύσκολα κιλά αυτά ακριβώς που λες και εσύ από 55 σε 54 και 53 :wink1:

----------


## sasa14

γαι εμένα η αεροβική είναι τοπ 

τα βάρη όμως με καταστρέφουν με κάνουν αν φαίνομαι σαν παλαιστής είμαι απο την φύση μου σφιχτή οπότε καταλαβαίνεις πως γίνομαι

----------


## sanelaki

kaλημερα κοριτσια μου!! -900 σημερα και επιτ΄λους αρχισα να ξεπριζομαι. 67.1 σημερα.αντε να φτασουμε συντομα το 66.2 που ειχα φτασει και ακομα παρακατω..η αεροβικη κανει θαυματα.. εγ ω ξεκκικνησα 2 μερες ως προπονητρια κια εχασα 900 γραμμαρια και αφηστε που οταν γυρναγα σπιτι ουτε κουραγιο να φαω δεν ειχα απο τη κουραση..

----------


## fuxia

-900 κι εγώ! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

ooooooo Μπράβο σας κορίτσια!!!!:thumbup:

----------


## sanelaki

χιχι! αντιγραφεεεα!!!!μπραβο!!παντ α τετοια..:spin:

----------


## sasa14

μπράβο μπράβο και απο εμένα !!!

----------


## fuxia

χιχιχι ευχαριστώω πάμε δυναμικά!:thumbup:

----------


## sasa14

και απο εμένα όχι ένα αλλά πολλά μπράβο!!

----------


## sanelaki

ax einai vraia τα ποολλα μπραβο!!!:saint:ελπιζω αυριο να πω και εγω πολλα!!!!κουκλαρες μου!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!στα ιδια κ παλι.απο σημερα ξεκιναω δυναμικά διατροφή και απο βδομάδα και χορο!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina76

γεια σας κορίτσια!! χάθηκα πολύ καιρό, χαίρομαι που γυρίζοντας σας βρίσκω και πιο αδύνατες! 
εγώ δυστυχώς τσίμπησα ένα κιλάκι, και μη χειρότερα όμως δεδομένου του πόσο έτρωγα..

----------


## koralaki

καλωσηρθες νινα !
παμε μαζι γυρισα κ γω
85.7 κ αρχιζω θερμιδομετρηση :P

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα!
Έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου! Σήμερα πίστευα ότι θα δω μεγάλη πτώση αλλά η ζυγαριά εκεί. Κολλημένη στα 93,7!!! Δεν πτοούμαι γιατί πολύ απλά δε θα της περάσει!

----------


## Constance

χαχαχα!Απιστευτο.Dew, eleni μια απο τα ιδια ακριβως!Εφαγα πολυ νωρις βραδυνο γυρω στις 5 και απο κει και περα τπτ μονο νερακι.Και παω σημερα 68.Ε ποτε!

----------


## raniadio

ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΥΓΙΖΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΟΔΟ ΜΟΥ? ΘΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΩ ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ. Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ.....

----------


## Constance

Raniadio οπως λειτουργει ο καθενας.Μη το δενεις κομπο οτι κανεικακο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα.Εμενα ας πουμε με βοηθαει.Κρατα απλα μια ζυγαρια για τα ζυγισματα σου, γιατι απο ζυγαρια σε ζυγαρια εχει διαφορα και θα μπερδευτεις. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

68.3 (-300 gr) και σήμερα ίδια πτώση αντε να κατέβουμε στα 67 βαρέθηκα....

----------


## fuxia

-500...54.5 σήμερα είμαστε σχεδόν στα μισά του δρόμου!

----------


## Constance

vanvan κουραδιο :P, θα το δουμε το 7αρι που θα μας παει.:P

Mπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσια. :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

Ναι Constance μου θα το δούμε που θα παει ??? :P:P

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο κοπελιές για τις απώλειες!!! :thumbup:

Εγώ εννοείται κλασική, στα ίδια  :Mad: 

Κονστάνς μου , τι ακριβώς εννοείς λέγοντας " vanvan κουράδιο" ? :love: :smilegrin: χιχι

----------


## Constance

:P χαχαχαχαχα!Υπονοω εμμεσως πλην σαφως οτι η κατασταση με το κολλημα της ζυγαριας ειναι σκατα.:P

----------


## vanvan

Καλά το είπες Constance μου!! Κουράδιο , κουράδιο !!! Και επειδή δεν είχαμε και πολύ κουράδιο αυτή την βδομάδα δεν πέσαμε στα κιλά πολύ :P:P:P LOL

----------


## BettyG

Αχαχα ρε κορίτσια, με κάνατε και γέλασα πρωί πρωί  :Big Grin:

----------


## raniadio

ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!!! ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ (ΕΝΑ ΜΠΩΛ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ) ΣΗΜΕΡΑ -300. ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2-3 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ!!!
Constance, ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΣΥΝ. ΥΠΟΚΥΠΤΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΣΜΟΥΣ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ. 
ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ ΤΟ Σ/Κ. ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΤΑΣΘΑΛΙΕΣ.

----------


## Constance

Eιναι αναλογα τη φαση rania μου.Κι εμενα πολλες φορες με εκνευριζει.Αλλα με συγκρατει απο τις γουρουνιες επισης.To ΣΚ ειναι καταρα!:P
Ασχετο κι εγω ακουω μεταλ χιχι. :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

βρε κορίτσια κάνει όντος καλό το καθημερινό ζύγισμα??
εγώ φοβάμαι να ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα διότι πιστεύω ότι αν δω ότι έχασα θα πάρω τα πάνω μου και μπορεί νακάνω γουρουνιά ή αν δω ότι δεν έχασα θα απογοητευτώ και θα εγκαταλείψω την προσπάθεια.... φαύλος κύκλος!!

----------


## Constance

Εχει να κανει με το χαρακτηρα του καθενος.Εμενα αν δω οτι εχω χασει ενθουσιαζομαι και συνεχιζω τη διατροφη χαρουμενη.Αν παλι κολλαει η ζυγαρια, εκει φοβαμαι να κανω γουρουνια γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι θα με δειξει παραπανω την επομενη.Πιστευω βασικα οτι ο καθενας πρεπει να ακολουθει αυτο που κανει καλο στον ιδιο και να μην επιρεαζεται απο γνωμες ειδικα ατομων που ειναι ομοιοπαθεις γιατι ειναι κι εκεινοι μεσα στο προβλημα.Να ζυγιζεσαι οποτε νομιζεις. :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

θα δοκιμάσω το μία φορά τη βδομάδα και θα δω.... ελπίζω να δω αποτελέσματα και στη ζυγαριά!!
...πάντως και η Βίσση ζυγίζεται καθημερινά!! το είπε σε μία συνέντευξη της!! κάτι θα ξέρει!!! :smilegrin:

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα ειμαι 58.5, δε ξέρω πως εγινε αυτο αλλά ειμαι -500γρ. ισως επειδη μετα απο πολύ καιρο ξεκουράστηκα σωματικά και κοιμήθηκα κανα δεκάωρο.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα! 
Σημερα -400 γρ 
στα 54.4

----------


## Constance

Mπραβο κοριτσια! :Smile: 
Mary Poppins, το ονομα Βισση πραγματικα με βαζει σε ταξη.Οποτε θελω να γουρουνιασω λεω Βισση και πειθαρχω αμεσως.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι η Βισση ειναι το απολυτο προτυπο διατηρησης για μενα...

----------


## granita_ed

μπραβο Πηνελόπη!!τελεια ρε συ!


η Βισση θεά.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Mπραβο κοριτσια!
> Mary Poppins, το ονομα Βισση πραγματικα με βαζει σε ταξη.Οποτε θελω να γουρουνιασω λεω Βισση και πειθαρχω αμεσως.:P


Πολύ καλή ιδέα αυτή!!! θα το εφαρμόσω και εγώ να δούμε αν δουλεύει!!! :spin:

----------


## absolute

κοριτσια μην ξεχναμε οτι η Βισση γυμναζεται χροοοοοοοοονια και πορσεχει αλλα τοοοοσα χρονια,βεβαια το αποτελεσμα ειναι που μετραει και το πως διατηρειται ετσι(η πουτ*νααα)...μακαρι ολες στην ηλικια της να ειμαστε ετσι,αλλα χλωμο!

πηνελοπη τωρα συνεχιζεις διαιτα και χανεις ή απλα λιγο παραπανω για συντηρηση????

αυτο που λενε οτι και στη συντηρηση χανεις ισχυει τελικα??γιατι εγω τη φοβαμαι πολυ,μα παρα πολυ τη συντηρηση...ποτε δεν μου εχει κατσει αλλωστε για πανω απο 2-3 μηνες...τυχαιο?δε νομιζω...

----------


## penelope1985

Η Βισση αρχισε να κανει γυμναστικη στα 35 της. Την ειχε ηδη παρει η κατηφορα δλδ... Και ομως καταφερε να ειναι τωρα καλυτερη απο οτι το 95.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> κοριτσια μην ξεχναμε οτι η Βισση γυμναζεται χροοοοοοοοονια και πορσεχει αλλα τοοοοσα χρονια,βεβαια το αποτελεσμα ειναι που μετραει και το πως διατηρειται ετσι(η πουτ*νααα)...μακαρι ολες στην ηλικια της να ειμαστε ετσι,αλλα χλωμο!
> 
> πηνελοπη τωρα συνεχιζεις διαιτα και χανεις ή απλα λιγο παραπανω για συντηρηση????
> 
> αυτο που λενε οτι και στη συντηρηση χανεις ισχυει τελικα??γιατι εγω τη φοβαμαι πολυ,μα παρα πολυ τη συντηρηση...ποτε δεν μου εχει κατσει αλλωστε για πανω απο 2-3 μηνες...τυχαιο?δε νομιζω...


Ειμαι σε συντηρηση αλλα τωρα ξαφνικα 3 μερες κατεβηκα κι αλλο... Δεν ξερω γιατι...

----------


## absolute

τελεια!!!μια χαρα σε βρισκω!

----------


## Marry Poppins

όταν λέμε συντήρηση τι ακριβώς εννοούμε??
τρώμε λιγότερο ή τρώμε όπως όταν κάνουμε δίαιτα αλλά με καμιά παρασπονδία που και που?

----------


## penelope1985

Tρωμε περισσοτερο απο τη διαιτα και κανουμε παρασπονδιες ελεγχομενα... κανεις μια κρατιεσαι 2... δεν το'χω βρει και εγω ακομα ακριβως

----------


## koralaki

85.8 δηλ. -0
πρωτη μερα περιοδου

----------


## vanvan

Κορίτσια χαλαρώστε με την Βίσση είναι η δουλειά της να έχει σώμα μοντέλου!! και εκτός απο αυτό τόσοι πλαστικοί υπάρχουν πιααααααααααααα..... Μεχρι και κοιλιακούς φτιάχνουν!! Βέβαια έχω ακούσει σε μια συνέντευξή της οτι έχει 10 χρόνια να φάει πίτσα την οποία λατρεύει κιόλας, οπότε για την εγκράτειά της και μόνο της βγάζω το καπέλο!!!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Κορίτσια χαλαρώστε με την Βίσση είναι η δουλειά της να έχει σώμα μοντέλου!! και εκτός απο αυτό τόσοι πλαστικοί υπάρχουν πιααααααααααααα..... Μεχρι και κοιλιακούς φτιάχνουν!! Βέβαια έχω ακούσει σε μια συνέντευξή της οτι έχει 10 χρόνια να φάει πίτσα την οποία λατρεύει κιόλας, οπότε για την εγκράτειά της και μόνο της βγάζω το καπέλο!!!!


10 χρόνια??? και είναι ζωή αυτή?? σκεφτείτε πόση εμμονή έχει με το βάρος/σώμα της!!!! απίστευτο μου φαίνεται!!!! Νομίζω αυτό ξεπερνάει τα όρια της λογικής πλέον...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Κορίτσια χαλαρώστε με την Βίσση είναι η δουλειά της να έχει σώμα μοντέλου!! και εκτός απο αυτό τόσοι πλαστικοί υπάρχουν πιααααααααααααα..... Μεχρι και κοιλιακούς φτιάχνουν!! Βέβαια έχω ακούσει σε μια συνέντευξή της οτι έχει 10 χρόνια να φάει πίτσα την οποία λατρεύει κιόλας, οπότε για την εγκράτειά της και μόνο της βγάζω το καπέλο!!!!
> 
> 
> 10 χρόνια??? και είναι ζωή αυτή?? σκεφτείτε πόση εμμονή έχει με το βάρος/σώμα της!!!! απίστευτο μου φαίνεται!!!! Νομίζω αυτό ξεπερνάει τα όρια της λογικής πλέον...


Εμ Μαιρη! Μπορει η γυναικα να ξερει οτι με τη pizza εχει προβλημα και να λεει: Προτιμω να μην φαω καθολου παρα να βασανιζομαι για ενα κομματι... Συγκεκριμενα με την pizza το ιδιο θα εκανα και εγω γιατι δεν θεωρω οτι μπορω να μεινω ποτε σε ενα κομματι που εχει στη καλυτερη 400 θερμιδες. Θα προτιμουσα να φαω ενα πιτογυρο...

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα στα ιδια... 54.4. Θα κανω γιουρουσι σημερα στα Friday's!

----------


## Constance

Οντως ισχυει αυτο για την πιτσα.Κι εγω δε χορταινω ποτε με ενα δυο κομματια.
Καλημερα!Το γιουρουσι στα fridays ας γινει λοιπον σημερα.Ειμαι -500γρ κατω!Τελειως ανεξηγητο αν αναλογιστω οτι χθες εφαγα 1700 θερμιδες(σχεδον στα ορια της συντηρησης μου).Αλλα δε με χαλασε καθολου.Μαλλον ηταν να ξεκολλησω κι ετσι βρεθηκα κι εκει που ημουν πριν κατι μερες που εκανα 1-2 παρασπονδιες.Αντε να δουμε αυριο τι θα γινει που θα φαω τα κερατα μου σημερα.

----------


## penelope1985

Ελα Constance! ΦΥΓΑΜΕ ΛΕΜΕ!

----------


## Constance

Πω πω Ελενη, φαβα!Εχω καιρο να φαω, θα πεσει πολυ φαβα το χειμωνα.χιχι!
Φυγαμε και δεν ξαναγυρναμε (εκει στα Fridays θα στρατοπαιδευσω.:P:P:P:P)!

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχαχα! Ωχ βλεπω να πηγαινουμε σε κανα νοσοκομειο τοσο που το εχω αναλυσει το θεμα και το εχουμε υπερμεγεθυνει στο μυαλο μας... Θυμασαι στο "Η δε γυνη" ΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΣ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΝΙ ΜΙΧΑΛΑΚΗ Μ?

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!!!Τι το θελες το μαγκουφι το Jack Daniels burgeeeer?:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ναι ετσι!

----------


## penelope1985

Ελενακι 
χωρις λαδι δεν λεει.
φαβα μεριδα 180γρ με λαδι 380
και μια κουταλια της σουπας απο το ιδιο 76

----------


## Constance

Φαβα ετοιμη βρασμενη σκετη,1 φλυτζανι 285 θερμιδες.Ετσι βρηκα στο θερμιδομετρητη.
http://www.vitaequalis.gr/thermides.html

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα κοπελιές! 

Ελενάκι μην ξεχάσεις το λεμονάκι, φάβα χωρίς λαδάκι και λεμονάκι δε λέει! τέλειο φαγάκι τυχερούλα...

----------


## BettyG

Οταν λέω όταν χάσουμε τα κιλά μας, θα τρώμε τη φάβα μας με καραμελωμένα κρεμμύδια από πάνω, θεική γεύση! αχχχ :crazy:

----------


## Constance

Βetty φοβερη ιδεα!:exclamation:

----------


## vanvan

Φάβα δεν έχω φάει ποτέ στην ζωή μου....:crazy: Πως είναι? σαν φακές??

Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε 68.5 (+200) ελεος...

----------


## penelope1985

εγω λεω να φαμε τα καραμελωμενα κρεμυδια ετσι σκετα... η φαβα ειναι σαν στραγγαλια αλεσμενα... μπλιαχ

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα!!!  :Big Grin: 
Τελικά βγήκα νικήτρια! -700γρ σήμερα και στα 93κιλά. Να σκάσεις ζυγαριά. Ανταμοίβομαι γιατί παρά την απογοήτευσή μου και το γεγονός ότι πήγαμε Ruby Tuesday δεν έφαγα παρά μόνο 1/4 της υπέρ-λιπαρής σαλάτας τους και λίγες πατάτες.. Και ας είχαμε πάρει φαγητό για 4 άτομα ενώ είμασταν 2 :spin:

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο d3w

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο dew!Δε θα της περασει της ζυγαριας λεμε. :Big Grin:

----------


## sanelaki

+1.300 $#@$#@%@%#!#@%$

----------


## BettyG

Μπράβο dew! και στα 90 με το καλό!

Πηνελόπη η φάβα είναι φοβερός κρασομεζές, και όντως με τα κρεμμύδια αποθεώνεται
:yes:
αχ Κονστανς μου την έπισες αμέσως τη νοστιμιά

----------


## Constance

Και γυριζω σπιτι που λες Bettaki και η μαμα μου ειχε φερει φαβα μαγειρεμενη απο τη θεια μου.Ουτε να την ειχα παραγγειλει σημερα.:P

Βραδυνο ζυγισμα πριν τον υπνο και μετα απο 10 ωρες σχεδον απο το τελευταιο γευμα(γουρουνιασμα κανονικο) με δειχνει 800 γραμμαρια πανω απο το πρωι.Το if κανει τη δουλεια του μαλλον.Αντε να δουμε αυριο τι θα δουμε.Παντως νιωθω ακομα τρελο φουσκωμα...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα + 800 το οποιο ειναι καλυτερο απο το +1.6 που ημουν χτες το βραδυ.

55.2
Το burger δεν το εχω χωνεψει ακομα...

----------


## Constance

+500 δηλαδη ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια, ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα με αυτα που ημουν το Σαββατο.

----------


## fuxia

0.7 kg πάνω!! είμαι πολύ στενοχωρημένη...βέβαια ξέρω πως φταίω αλλά δεν άντεξα, έκανα υπερφαγικό κ πάλι...περιμένω πως και πως την παρασκευή να πάω στον γιατρό....το αμέλησα μήνες το θέμα της περιόδου γτ πίστευα πως θαρθει μόνη της, μου'παν γιατροί από το τηλ πως απλά είναι νευρολογικό το θέμα και το άφησα....Πέρασε πάνω από ένας χρόνος...χωρίς ιδιαίτερες ενοχλήσεις...αλλά εδώ και μια βδομάδα ψάχνω σάκο του μποξ να βγάλω όλη την ένταση!! θέλω από το ξύπνημα ως την ώρα του ύπνου να φάω τα πάντα! πονάω πολύ την κοιλιά μου χαμηλά και στη μέση μου νιώθω ένα ρίγος -όχι δεν κρύωσα-. όσες προδιαθέσεις δεν είχα για 1 χρόνο της έχω τώρα μαζεμένες! υποφέρω, δε θα αντέξω...ελπίζω ως την παρασκευή να μη βάλω και 3 κιλά.....

----------


## Constance

fuxia μου περαστικα.Οι διαταραχες περιοδου σου προκαλουν και τη στεναχωρια και την πεινα που νιωθεις.Μακαρι να νιωσεις καλυτερα.Να πας στο γιατρο και ελπιζω να μην κανεις υπερφαγικο ξανα.Περαστικα. :Smile:

----------


## fuxia

περιμένω πως και πως να περάσουν οι μέρες...σ'ευχαριστώ constance μου...θα το παλέψω με το φαι να δούμε πως θα πάει!

----------


## penelope1985

Constance τι εγραψε τελικα?

----------


## Constance

To εγραψα πιο πανω βρε.+500 δηλαδη 68 κιλα οπως ημουν το Σαββατο το πρωι.Μια χαρα.

----------


## penelope1985

Ενταξει εισαι... Εγω ακομα πονω...

----------


## Constance

Εγω μπορω να πω οτι χωνεψα.Νιωθω καλα.Με εσωσε οτι εκανα την καφριλα 2 το μεσημερι και οχι 9 το βραδυ πχ.

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σημερα +400γρ που ειναι πολύ λόγικο αφου χτες στις 2 το βραδυ καθομουν με παρεα κ μιλουσαμε τρωγοντας ουτε εγω δε ξέρω πόοοοοοοσα σπορακια!κ ηπια κ 2 ποτηρια κοκα λάιτ κ σημερα εχω μια κοιλιά τούμπανο!!!!

----------


## Constance

Πραγματικα οι ξηροι καρποι ειναι καταδικη.Και δε χορταινεις και παχαινεις.Ντροπη!:P

----------


## granita_ed

μα οντως δε νομιζω οτι τους τρως για να χορτάσεις!δλδ εγω τι τους τρωω τι οχι δε καταλαβαινω διαφορά απλα για να απασχολώ τα χέρια μου!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα σε όλους ....σήμερα ξεκινάω επίσημα την δίαιτα μου ανυπομωνώ να δω την ζυγαριάνα πέφτει...

ζυγίστηκα αν και εχθές έφαγα αρκετά στις 6 το απόγευμα βέβαια ...55,5 
κάνω για 6 μέρες αποτοξίνωση 2 μέρες μόνο βραστά, μετά 2 μέρες ρύζι και φρυγανιά και τέλος 2 μέρες κρέας...

αυτά καλή επιτυχία σε όλους 

σε 6 εβδομάδες στοχεύω να φτάσω τα 50 ίσως και λιγότερο η ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο δεν πειράζει 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα νομίζω είναι μια χαρά!!!
και πάλι καλημέρα σε όλους

----------


## click

91,5 2η μερα περιοδου.

ποτε παιρνουμε αξιοπιστη μετρηση? κατευθειαν μετα το τελος της περιοδου ή 2 μερες μετα?

----------


## Constance

click δε θα λεγα οτι εχουμε και ποτε αξιοπιστη μετρηση εκεινες τις μερες, οπως και τις γονιμες.Οι ορμονες κανουν οτι θελουν δυστυχως.Αφου και αμα σταθεροποιησουμε το βαρος μας μισο κιλο πανω ή μισο κιλο κατω στη διαρκεια του μηνα σιγουρα θα βλεπουμε.Περιμενε να τελειωσεις αμα ειναι και ζυγιζεσαι τοτε(εκτος αν εισαι του καθημερινου οποτε ζυγισου και ας παει και το παλιαμπελο.:P)

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> click δε θα λεγα οτι εχουμε και ποτε αξιοπιστη μετρηση εκεινες τις μερες, οπως και τις γονιμες.Οι ορμονες κανουν οτι θελουν δυστυχως.Αφου και αμα σταθεροποιησουμε το βαρος μας μισο κιλο πανω ή μισο κιλο κατω στη διαρκεια του μηνα σιγουρα θα βλεπουμε.Περιμενε να τελειωσεις αμα ειναι και ζυγιζεσαι τοτε(εκτος αν εισαι του καθημερινου οποτε ζυγισου και ας παει και το παλιαμπελο.:P)


μπα δεν ειμαι του καθημερινου, το παλευω :P
αλλα σημερα δεν αντεξα... ουφ...
τωρα σε 5-6 μερες ξανα :starhit:
θενκ γιου για την απαντηση

----------


## Constance

:Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by click_
> 91,5 2η μερα περιοδου.
> 
> ποτε παιρνουμε αξιοπιστη μετρηση? κατευθειαν μετα το τελος της περιοδου ή 2 μερες μετα?


για μενα παντως ειναι καλυτερα μια μερα αφου τελειωσει.τωρα μαλλον στον καθενα ειναι διαφορετικά!

----------


## BettyG

καλά έχω γίνει γραφική, αλλά εκεί εγώ το χαβά μου,  :Mad: 
σημερινό ζύγισμα : τα ίδια!:shocked2:

----------


## penelope1985

Τελικα εφαγα μετα απο 22 ωρες... μακαρονια με τυρι και παγωτο. Ξαναμπηκα δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι...

----------


## BettyG

Καλά έσκασα στα γέλια χθές το βράδυ, που ήσουν σκασμένη στο φαί , αλλά μου έπεσε η σύνδεση και το έκλεισα
απρόοπτα :smilegrin:

και η Κονστάνς να σου προτείνει, " σόδες σόδες" χαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Μπεττυ ημουν ετοιμη για πλυση στομαχου... Επρεπε να εβλεπες εμενα τη Constance και την d3w στον ΗΣΑΠ να αναστεναζουμε...

----------


## Constance

χαχαχα αστα να πανε Betty!:P Κι εγω μια χαρα μπηκα στο παιχνιδι ορεξατη ορεξατη με τη φαβα πριν λιγο.:P

----------


## BettyG

Το "death by chocolate" σκεφτόμουν και γελούσα, όνομα και πράγμα !

----------


## Constance

Που να ακουγες και τη φοβερη ατακα της Πηνελοπης "αντε να δουμε τα highscores αυριο!" :P:P:P

----------


## BettyG

Α ρε κορίτσια, η dew όμως κυρία? δεν διάβασα τίποτα σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα betty κανε με add στο facebook να στο δειξω αμα θες... θα λυποθυμισεις...

----------


## BettyG

δεν έχω κάνει facebook ρε γμτ

----------


## Constance

H dew λογικα θα μας πει τα νεα το βραδυ αμα μπει.
Καλα Betty οντως θα το δεις και θα παθεις ατυχημα.Αμα εχεις fb σε κανω κι εγω add.:P

----------


## penelope1985

φτιαξε ενα 5 λεπτα μονο και μονο για να στο δειξω...

----------


## BettyG

το έφιαξα τι κάνω τώρα? να σου στείλω u2u με το όνομα μου?

----------


## penelope1985

ναι

----------


## Constance

Την εσβησα κι εγω την εβαλα εδω αλλα ας μη σκανδαλισουμε τον κοσμο δε λεει.

----------


## d3w

Γειαα! Σήμερα μόνο +200γρ και στα 93,2 :P Περίμενα πολύ παραπάνω!! Αύριο ελπίζω να είμαι στα 93 πάλι :P
Τι ήταν και τούτο το χθεσινό! Είδατε όμως τι σου κάνει το ύψος+υπέρβαρος; Συγκριτικά με Penelope και Constance δεν έβαλα τίποτα και ας φάγαμε τα ίδια!
Τα κεφάλια μέσα όμως τώρα!!! Έχω και στόχο να πιάσω!!

----------


## Constance

dew παλι καλα να λες που φαγαμε 2 η ωρα και οχι πιο μετα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Αρα επισημως εκανα highscore! Σας εχω και τις δυο!

----------


## penelope1985

-400 σημερα. Δοξα τω Θεω!
54.8

----------


## vanvan

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!! Χθες δεν μπόρεσα να γράψω το βάρος μου το οποίο ήταν 68.5(με την δική μου ζυγαριά)

Επίσης χθες έκανα την πρώτη μου επίσκεψη στην διαιτολόγο μετά από ένα μήνα αλλά ουσιαστικά μετά από 3 βδομάδες που ξεκίνησα την διατροφή επειδή μεσολάβησαν διακοπές.

Γυρίζοντας από διακοπές η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 72 κιλά και χθες η ζυγαριά της διαιτολόγου με έδειξε 67.9  :Smile:  :Smile: 
βέβαια η δική μου ζυγαριά με είχε δείξει +600 γρμ από το κανονικό αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, φτάνει που είδα το 7!!

Είμαι πραγματικά πολύ χαρούμενη νιώθω σιγά σιγά να δικαιώνεται ο κόπος και οι στερήσεις που κάνω!!

Σήμερα λοιπόν είχα και κάτι πιο ευχάριστο μιας και ανεβαίνοντας στην ζυγαριά μου με έδειξε 67.8 δηλαδή -700 γρμ από την μία μέρα στην άλλη!!!

Πήρα δύναμη πολύ και δε θα επιβραβεύσω όπως παλιότερα τον εαυτό μου με ένα παγωτό/ γλυκό αλλά με μια μάσκα ομορφιάς !! Πήρα δύναμη και συνεχίζω ακόμα πιο δυνατά!!

Εύχομαι σε όλες σας να νιώθετε όπως νιώθω εγώ σήμερα!!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Καλημέρα!

----------


## Constance

van van σωστη σε βρισκω!Μπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσια.Κι εγω σημερα -400.Επιτελους εφυγε αυτο το 68. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Van van μπραβο σου κουκλα μ! Εχεις μπει σε σειρα και εχεις σωστη ψυχολογια... Η απωλεια δεν μπορει να επιβραβεβεται με φαγητο.... Μπραβο σου και παλι...

----------


## vanvan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια για τα καλά σας λόγια !!!!!! Καλές απώλειες σε όλες μας!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 75,5 και τελειως πρησμενη! Ελπιζω συντομα καλυτερα!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσια!μπραβο για τις απώλειες!εγω ειμαι στα ιδια και χαρηκα γιατι διαπιστώνω οτι αυτές τις μέρες τρωω παραπάνω αλλα δεν πηρα ανοδική πορεία οπότε οταν φτάσω τον στόχο ισως τελικά να καταφέρω καπως να συντηρηθώ.

----------


## sasa14

σωστός ...έτσι πρέπει να σταθεροποιούμαστε!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω παρασταθεροποιηθει!χιχι
εσυ πως πας?

----------


## penelope1985

XAXA ελα ρε granita καλα τα πας... φαινεται οτι καπως το κουμανταρεις στη τελικη...

----------


## granita_ed

ασε γιατι ολο λεω να ξαναξεκινησω διατροφη και ολο το αφηνω!!!!!ουφ!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Αμα δεν εισαι σε φαση μην τρελενεσαι... αλωστε η δικη σ κρεπαλη ειναι η δικη μ διατροφη...

----------


## granita_ed

ο οργανισμος μου αντιδραει σα συντηρηση οποτε κατι ειναι κ αυτο.απλα θα θελα καποια στιγμη να φτασω στο στοχο!ελπιζω τωρα με το χορο να μπω στο σωστο δρόμο!χιχι

----------


## penelope1985

E ναι ρε συ!

----------


## Lifedrops

Καλησπερα! Δεν εχει σχεση με την παχυσαρκια η περιπτωση μου, κατα περιοδους απο βουλιμια υποφερω, αλλα τις περιοδους που δεν με ταλαιπωρει αυτη, δεν εχω προβληματα ανορεξιας, τρωω κανονικα.
Δεν βρηκα ενα πιο καταλληλο θεμα, οποτε συγχωρεστε με αν ειμαι καπως εκτως. Εχει σχεση με το ζυγισμα ομως η ερωτηση μου.
Ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ειμαι 60 κιλα με 1.75 υψος. Το ξερω οτι ειναι καλα. Οι αλλοι δειχνουν να ανησυχουνε επειδη εχασα γυρω στα 8 κιλα μεσα σε 3 μηνες. Μου λενε μαλιστα να παρω 2-3. Εγω θα ηθελα να χασω 1-2. Δεν θεωρω οτι ειμαι χοντρη ωστοσο, απλα θα ηθελα να πεσω ακομα λιγο. Καμια φορα απλως ανησυχω μηπως δε βλεπω κατι που βλεπουν οι αλλοι. Μηπως πραγματι ειμαι αδυνατη ή εχω παρει φορα και δεν καταλαβω ποτε πρεπει να σταματησω. Δεν ξερω, νομιζω οτι ειναι υπερβολικοι. Εσας τα 60 κιλα για 175 φυσιολογικα δε σας φαινονται? Ο σκελετος μου ειναι κανονικος.

----------


## penelope1985

Aυτο το βαρος ειναι φυσιολογικο απλα ισως στο δικο σ σκαρι φαινονται λιγα... Η μπορει οι φιλοι σ να βλεπουν οτι δεν τρως...

----------


## fuxia

το ιδανικό που ακούμε όλοι είναι τα 10-12 κιλά κάτω από το ύψος μας, δλδ εσύ με 1.75 στα 63 θα σουν μια χαρά. Πόσο μάλλον στα 60! Πιστέυω αν πέσεις περισσότερο θα φαίνεσαι ανορεξική και δεν θα'ναι καθόλου ωραίο για το ύψος σου........

----------


## Lifedrops

Κυριως οι γονεις μου μου το λενε συνεχεια. Οι φιλοι μου απλα να μη χασω αλλο. Το σκαρι μου κανονικο ειναι, δε νομιζω να φαινονται λιγα. Και δεν ειναι οτι δεν τρωω, πιτσες, σουβλακια και τετοια ποτε δεν ετρωγα ιδιαιτερα, αλλα δεν θα νιωσω ασχημα αν φαω πχ 2 μπιφτεκια και σαλατα. Γενικα μου εχει κοπει λιγο η ορεξη. Στο προσωπο μου κυριως μου λενε οτι φαινεται πολυ, ισως επειδη εχει γωνιες, μου λεν οτι εχουν μπει τα μαγουλα μου μεσα. Εμενα απο την αλλη μια χαρα μου φαινονται, τσιμπιουνται κι ολας :Wink: . Απλα μαλλον θα πρεπει να προσεξω γιατι εχω παρει λιγη φορα... και ειναι λιγο υπουλα πραγματα αυτα. Φοβαμαι δηλαδη μην παω 55 και παλι φυσιολογικη μου φαινομαι και πω γιατι οχι αλλο 1 κτλ, αλλα δε νομιζω.

----------


## penelope1985

Κοιτα παντως αφου και η ιδια το σκεφτεσαι οτι μπορει και να εχεις παρα αδυνατησει παει να πει οτι δεν εχεις λανθασμενη εικονα της καταστασης σ. Παντως το bmi σου ειναι στα κατωτερα φυσιολογικα (19.6) Αλλο ενα κιλο και πας για ελιποβαρης.

----------


## Lifedrops

Παντως εγω δε νιωθω οτι εχω παρα αδυνατισει. Μια χαρα μου φαινομαι. Οι αλλοι με κανουν να προβληματιζομαι λιγο, κυριως γιατι ενω μου λενε φτανει, εγω σκεφτομαι οτι θα ηθελα να δω λιγακι το 5.

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν νομιζω οτι θα φαινεται διαφορα στο σωμα σ...

----------


## koralaki

85.8 μετα τον καφε

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by Lifedrops_
> Παντως εγω δε νιωθω οτι εχω παρα αδυνατισει. Μια χαρα μου φαινομαι. Οι αλλοι με κανουν να προβληματιζομαι λιγο, κυριως γιατι ενω μου λενε φτανει, εγω σκεφτομαι οτι θα ηθελα να δω λιγακι το 5.


βγαλε φωτογραφιες του εαυτου σου κ αυτοπαρατηρησου,
οκαθρεφτης ξεγελα ειδικα εαν πασχεις απο ανορεξια κτλ

αν δε βγαζεις ακρη μπορεις να απευθυνθεις σε διατροφολογο,
αυτος σιγουρα θα σε δει οπως πρεπει, σαν οργανισμο.

για να σου λενε ολοι κατι τετοιο θα πει οτι υπαρχει φωτια,
μην αγνοεις τον καπνο!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-300 σημερα 
54.5

----------


## fuxia

-800 από χθες kai -1100 από προχθές! Καλημέρα! :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200 σημερα. :Smile:  Koριτσια μπραβο!

----------


## vanvan

Ποπο κορίτσια τρομακτικές απώλειες!!!! Μπράβο σας!! Εγώ στα ίδια σήμερα 67.8 αλλά δεν με νοιάζει αφού μου αρκεί να βλέπω το 7αρακι μετά το 6 και να χαίρομαι:spin: :spin:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Ποπο κορίτσια τρομακτικές απώλειες!!!!


χαχα τέλειο!!! :thumbup: σχετικά με τα κιλά είναι η μόνη φορά που δε λυπόμαστε που έχουμε απώλειες!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σημερα +100γρ! αυριο περιμενω και περιοδο και προβλεπεται να χειροτευρεύει η καταστασή μου..

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Ποπο κορίτσια τρομακτικές απώλειες!!!!
> 
> 
> χαχα τέλειο!!! :thumbup: σχετικά με τα κιλά είναι η μόνη φορά που δε λυπόμαστε που έχουμε απώλειες!!!!



Έτσι να πέσουνε κορμιά στην μάχη!!!! :P:P:P:P

Μπράβο και στα υπόλοιπα κορίτσια για τις απώλειες!!

Granita μην ανησυχείς για την περίοδο σκέψου οτι σε μία βδομάδα θα σε δείχνει τουλάχιστον -1500 από σήμερα και συνέχισε!! Εγώ μετά την περίοδο έχασα 2 κιλά απο το πουθενά  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

αααααααααααααααααα VANVAN μακαρι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα παιδάκια και απο εμένα...εγώ δεν κρατήθηκα και ανέβηκα στην ζυγαριά σήμερα 54,5...
ελπίζω και 54 να είμαι στο τέλος της εβδομάδας μένουν 4 κιλάκια ...και θα είμαι ανάλαφρη και χαρούμενη!!!

ΟΜΟΛΟΓΏ η αποτοξίνωση είναι τραγικά μεγάλη πείνα!!

----------


## koralaki

-300!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπέρα,

Καινούριο μέλος στην παρέα σας :saint:.
Είμαι 24 χρόνων, 1,66 ύψος και 88 κιλά.. Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 57!! Ελπίζω να τον πετύχω!
Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με σωστή διατροφή και γυμναστική και ελπίζω ότι κάτι θα καταφέρω:grin:

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> 
> Granita μην ανησυχείς για την περίοδο σκέψου οτι σε μία βδομάδα θα σε δείχνει τουλάχιστον -1500 από σήμερα και συνέχισε!! Εγώ μετά την περίοδο έχασα 2 κιλά απο το πουθενά


:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:
τετοια να ακουω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by ^princess^_
> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Καινούριο μέλος στην παρέα σας :saint:.
> Είμαι 24 χρόνων, 1,66 ύψος και 88 κιλά.. Ο στόχος μου είναι τα 57!! Ελπίζω να τον πετύχω!
> Ξεκινάω λοιπόν με σωστή διατροφή και γυμναστική και ελπίζω ότι κάτι θα καταφέρω:grin:
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια!


καλωσηρθες :starhit:
καλη επιτυχια και καλο κουραγιο!!!!
θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## penelope1985

Princess καλως ηρθες!

----------


## ^princess^

καλώς σας βρήκα!

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Princess οταν τα καταφερεις θα εχουμε χασει ιδια κιλα! Στο λεω για να μην νομιζεις οτι ειναι αδυνατο...

----------


## Constance

Princess καλωσηρθες.Καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια.Και οντως δες τα τικερακια να παρεις κουραγιο.Τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο.Ποσο μαλλον αυτο που μονο απο το χερι μας περναει. :Smile:

----------


## ^princess^

Πριν περίπου 4 χρόνια είχα φτάσει δυστυχώς τα 110 κιλά , με την παρότρυνση μιας φίλης μου ξεκινήσαμε γυμναστήριο και μπήκα στο τριπάκι άσκησης-δίαιτας. 

Έχασα τελείως ανώδυνα και αβίαστα 40 κιλά σε κάτι λιγότερο από 9 μήνες (η γυμναστική μάλλον με βοηθάει πολύ). Σταμάτησα όμως το γυμναστήριο και μέσα σε αυτά τα 4 χρόνια πήρα 18 κιλά.

Δεν πιστεύω πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω..απλά μου φαίνεται πιο κουραστικό τώρα.

Σας ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνετε!! Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που έγινα μέλος.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλη αρχη και ενημερωνε μας για την προοδο σου...

----------


## vanvan

Καλή αρχή!! έφτιαξα και εγώ tricker μετά απο τόσο καιρό!!! Καλό ?:bigsmile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Καλή αρχή!! έφτιαξα και εγώ tricker μετά απο τόσο καιρό!!! Καλό ?:bigsmile:


πολύ καλό vanvan! :tumble: βοηθάει πολύ!!! βλέπεις την πρόοδο και παίρνεις κουράγιο για να συνεχίσεις...

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> Καλή αρχή!! έφτιαξα και εγώ tricker μετά απο τόσο καιρό!!! Καλό ?:bigsmile:
> 
> 
> πολύ καλό vanvan! :tumble: βοηθάει πολύ!!! βλέπεις την πρόοδο και παίρνεις κουράγιο για να συνεχίσεις...


και όταν χάσουμε και τα κιλάκια μας θα το βλέπουν και οι υπόλοιποι για να παίρνουν δύναμη, όπως παίρνω και εγώ βλέποντας αρκετά tricker-ακια εδώ μέσα που κατάφεραν τον στόχο τους :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα!! -500γρ σημερα, δηλαδη 75 ακριβως. Δεν αλλαζω με τιποτα το τικερακι, μονο προς τα κατω...

----------


## vanvan

Θα κατέβει που θα πάει brazil ??!!! Στο χέρι σου είναι όχι στο δικό του :wink1: :wink1: καλή συνέχεια !!

----------


## brazil

Σε ευχαριστω!! Οχι βεβαια, δεν ειναι στο χερι του!!! Καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα!

----------


## d3w

Στα ίδια και τα νεύρα μου τσατάλια!!
Είμαι άρρωστη, χαπακώνομαι όλη μέρα για να μπορώ να δουλέψω και δεν έχω κάνει την παραμικρή ατασταλία και η ζυγαριά εκει...
ʼαα ναι, και νοιώθω σαν μπαλόνι από το πρήξιμο!!!
Κατά τα άλλα όλα καλά..

----------


## granita_ed

πολύ "μπαλονιαση" εχει πέσει!κ εγω χαλια νοιωθω,πολύ πρηξιμο ρε παιδι μου...

----------


## penelope1985

-300 σημερα
54.2 
Καλημερα!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> -300 σημερα
> 54.2 
> Καλημερα!


cool :thumbup:

----------


## Constance

Μπαλονιαση κι απο μενα σημερα, περιμενω περιοδο και ξυπνησα πολυ φουσκωμενη.Απο κιλα στα ιδια.

----------


## vanvan

+200 ( 67.9 ) σήμερα!! Καταφθάνουν οι Ρώσοι σε λίγο γιαυτό μάλλον :P:P

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά όλες μαζί αδιαθετούμε σε αυτό το forum ? LOL

----------


## Marry Poppins

αυτό θα πει συμπαράσταση!!!! :smilegrin:

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχα πω πω van ισχυει το εχω προσεξει κι εγω.:P Μυριζομαι καραμπινατο κολλημα με μενα παλι τωρα που αδιαθετω.Και μετα καπακι θα φυγω ταξιδι.Ελπιζω μεχρι τελος Σεπτεμβρη να ειμαι 67.:P:P

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα αν κ σημερα νοιωθω σκ@τ@.
ειμαι πρησμενη,ειμαι +300γρ απ το πουθενά και γενικά ΧΑΛΙΑ.περιμενω να αδιαθετησω καθως επισης να ρθει το Σαββατο να κοιμηθω.
α εκανα το πρωτο μου μάθημα χορου.ηταν ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!κατα τ αλλα ειμαι κομματια.

----------


## granita_ed

να προσθέσω οτι παλι χάλασε το θεμα της τουαλετας και ειμαι πλεον στις 3 μέρες.ελεος δλδ.τα χω παθει ολα.και διαθεση σκατ@.

----------


## vanvan

Όντως Mary μου αυτό θα πει συμπαράσταση :P:P:P

Constance βλέπω όπου νάναι φτάνεις τον στόχο σου!!! Μπράβο!!!!!! :smilegrin: και να περάσεις υπέροχα στο ταξιδάκι σου  :Wink: 

Granita μου έτσι παθαίνω και εγώ όταν αδιαθετώ!! είμαι τελείως οτι νάναι στην διαθέση , μπορεί πχ εκεί που είμαι καλά να αρχίσω να κλαίω στο ξεκάρφωτο είναι καθαρά ορμονικό!! το έχω πάρει απόφαση, εγώ οι φίλοι μου και το αγόρι μου , πως είμαι θεόμουρλη όταν περιμένω να αδιαθέτησω :P:P

Καλή αρχή στον χορό και να σου πώ την αλήθεια και εγώ το καλοσκέφτομαι να αρχίσω σαν άθληση latin χορούς...

----------


## Constance

van van σε ευχαριστω. :Smile:  Πλησιαζω πολυ αργα αλλα δε με πειραζει καθολου.Βλεπω οτι τα κιλα πλεον δε χανονται με γοργους ρυθμους οποτε κι εγω θα τρωω ειτε 1200 θερμιδες τη μερα, ειτε θερμιδες συντηρησης(σε μερες που θα φαω κατι παραπανω).Ελπιζω μεχρι το νεο ετος να εχω σταθεροποιηθει στο στοχο μου που ειναι γυρω στα 63-64. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

πω πω αυτο με το νεο ετος ξαναπέστο.θα βαλω στόχο λοιπον να με βρει το νέο έτος στα κιλά που θέλω!!

καλα μιλάμε vanvan να ξεκινήσεις!ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡΡ!!!!

----------


## Constance

Nαι granitoula,νομιζω οτι μεχρι το νεο ετος μπορουμε να ειμαστε στο στοχο μας πλεον.Δε βιαζομαι καθολου.Μπραβο που περασες ωραια στα μαθηματα χορου. :Big Grin:

----------


## granita_ed

κοιτα ελπιζω μεχρι το Δεκέμβρη να χω ξεμπερδέψει τελείως!το ξέρω οτι ακούγεται κλισέ αλλά απο Δευτέρα θα ξαναμπώ δυναμικά στον αγώνα!

----------


## Constance

Χιχι και το απο αυριο ειναι κλισε αλλα ολοι το λεμε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι και στην πραξη το εφαρμοζουμε.Κι εγω εχω φαει το κατι παραπανω αυτο το μηνα,απλα θα προσπαθησω να διατηρηθω στα 67 μεχρι να μπει ο Οκτωβρης και δε μπορει ενα κιλο το μηνα θα το χασω.

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια σημερα απο το αγχος π εχω απλα θα τα φαω ΟΛΑ! Πηρα ηδη mille feuille απο το σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## Constance

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crazy:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε ποσες θερμιδες εχει το μιλφειγ? Απιστευτο το οτι ρωταω εγω?

----------


## granita_ed

Oντως απιστευτο!!!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχχ δε νομιζω να χεις ξαναρωτήσει τπτ για θερμίδες!δε μ αρεσει το μιλφειγ αλλα κ εγω την εκανα την αμαρτια μου εφαγα δυο μικρα σοκολατάκια.

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε εφαγα και το μιλφειγ και ενα πυραυλο. Θα σκασω...

----------


## penelope1985

millefeuille 320 θερμιδες τα 100 γρ

----------


## Constance

Αχ ζουλευω.:P

----------


## granita_ed

αχ πυραυλο θελω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## penelope1985

Tι ζουλευετε ρε? 1400 και η ωρα ειναι 2.

----------


## vanvan

penelope μην τα κλαις βρε!! Αφου το είχες ανάγκη απόλαυσε το!! Αύριο θα φας λιγότερο να φέρεις το ισοζύγιο!! ʼλλωστε τον στόχο σου τον πέτυχες δεν έγινε και τίποτα αν γουρουνιάσεις και λίγο πλέον!!!!:P:P

Εγώ πάλι τρώω ζελεδάκι με 20 θερμίδες το μπολάκι για να κόψω την λιγουρα....Το τρώω και με τρώει δηλαδη :S:S:S

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα απλα χτες μετα απο 3000+ θερμιδες σημερα εκανα το απολυτο high score.
+1.2 κιλα.
Στα 55.4 σημερα. Ελπιζω να εχω ξεφουσκωσει καπως μεχρι το μεσημερι...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα -400. 67 ακριβως.Ουτε θυμαμαι πριν ποσα χρονια το ειχα ξαναδει αυτο το νουμερο.Καλα παμε. :Smile:

----------


## fuxia

αγαπημένες συναγωνίστιρες είμαι απίστευτα χαρούμενη σήμερα..δεν ζυγίστηκα, νιώθω 500 κιλά, δεν έφαγα ούτε πολύ ούτε λίγο, αλλά ενώ σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πήγαινα επιτέλους στο γυναικολόγο, αδιαθέτησα μετά από 13 μήνες:tumble::tumble::tumble::tumble: το τι χαρά ένιωσα δεν περιγράφετε!!!! όσες προδιαθέσεις περιόδου δεν ένιωσα όλο αυτό τον καιρό τις είχα το κεδαήμερο που πέρασε και η ψυχολογία που πήγε πάτο! ανυπομονώ να τελειώσει να νιώσω επιτέλους ανάλαφρη και με όρεξη να συνεχίσω σωστή διατροφή:tumble:

----------


## Marry Poppins

Το ότι θα χαιρόμασταν όταν αδιαθετούμε δεν το περίμενα ποτέ!!!! αλλά πραγαμτικά μερικές φορές είναι λυτρωτικό!!!! καθαρίζει το σώμα και η ψυχολογία μας απο κάθε τι που μας βαραίνει!!! γινόμαστε άλλοι άνθρωποι!!!! Τώρα θα δεις ότι θα τα πας ακόμα καλύτερα στην προσπάθεια σου!!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## vanvan

+300 gr 68.2 και βλέπω να αυξάνεται η κατακράτηση επειδή περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω. Υπομονή σε μια βδομάδα ελπίζω να επανέλθω!!

κορίτσια μπράβο για τις απώλειες!!! 

fuxia χαίρομαι που ολα πάνε καλά με τον οργανισμό σου!!! Καλή και καλή συνέχεια στην μετά περιόδου προσπάθεια !!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!χτες εφαγα του σκασμου με δικαιολογια την περιοδο ( και καλα αυτο εφταιγε) και σημερα είδα το 59.6!βεβαια δε πτοούμαι ειμαι πρησμένη σα μπαλόνι και πιστεύω οτι αν σημερα φαω σωστά θα ξεπρηστώ.

----------


## Constance

Eleni μου εμενα με βοηθαει πολυ αυτο που βλεπω στον καθρεφτη.Ειναι φασεις που θελω να φαω το καταπετασμα και λεω οχι, εκανα τοσο κοπο να το δω αυτο. :Smile: 

fuxia μου μπραβο κοριτσι μου επιτελους!


Εγω τι να πω παλι με την περιοδο.Περιμενω την Κυριακη (και ελπιζω να αδιαθετησω τοτε και να μην ειμαι αδιαθετη στο ταξιδι μου λογο καθυστερησης), αλλα παρολαυτα και μεγαλη απωλεια ειχα σημερα και πρησμενη δεν ειμαι.Μη καθυστερησει μονο δε θα το αντεξω.:P:P

----------


## fuxia

ευχαριστώ κορίτσια! :Smile:  :Smile:  Μarry είδες που φτάσαμε? χαχα
όταν η ζυγαριά δείχνει μέσα σε λίγες μέρες 4 κιλά πάνω(παραμονές περιόδου, υπερφαγικά λόγω αναμονής,θέματάκι με την τουαλέτα) τι κουράγιο ναχα να προσέχω! θα του δώσω να καταλάβει τώρα :Cool:

----------


## penelope1985

Kοριτσια συγχαρητηρια σε ολες!

----------


## brazil

Και σημερα 75... μα τετοιο κολλημα πια??????? Εναν μηνα και προσπαθω να πεσω κατω απο τα 75!!!

----------


## ^princess^

Γειααα!!!

Έχω ξεκινήσει δίαιτα από προχτές και δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο...

Υποθέτω θα είναι κάποια κατακράτηση αν και δεν περιμένω περίοδο... (εκτός και αν χάλασε η ζυγαριά)

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by ^princess^_
> Γειααα!!!
> 
> Έχω ξεκινήσει δίαιτα από προχτές και δεν έχω χάσει γραμμάριο...
> 
> Υποθέτω θα είναι κάποια κατακράτηση αν και δεν περιμένω περίοδο... (εκτός και αν χάλασε η ζυγαριά)


Γειά σου κ εσένα  :Smile: 
τι διατροφή κάνεις?

----------


## ^princess^

Όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλά προσέχω να μην ξεπερνάω τις 1300 θερμίδες και να μην τρώω αργά το βράδυ και μεγάλη ποσότητα.

Πίνω όμως πολύ νερό και γενικά υγρά γι αυτό λέω μήπως είναι κάποια κατακράτηση...

----------


## Marry Poppins

μαλλον αυτό θα είναι! αλλά δεν νομίζεις ότι είναι νωρίς ακάμα για να δεις τι διαφορά στα κιλά? περίμενε καμιά βδομάδα... και αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι μάλλον θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο που τρέφεσαι... πχ. πιο συχνά γεύματα κτλ...

----------


## ^princess^

Αυτό λέω και εγώ να κάνω, να περιμένω να δω τι γίνεται!!

Σε ευχαριστώ Marry Poppins:smilegrin:

----------


## Marry Poppins

:Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
-400γρ 
55 στρογγυλα.

Δεν ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη...

----------


## vanvan

-400 gr στα 67.8 σήμερα! 

και επιτέλους αρχίζω να νιώθω πως τα ρούχα δεν είναι έτοιμα να εκραγούν.Επιτέλους φοράω το σουτιεν μου και μπορώ να ανασαίνω χωρις να με πίανει η καρδιά μου απο το σφίξιμο!! Πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα αυτο ρε παιδιά, γιατί πανω απ'όλα το χάσιμο κιλών πρέπει να συνδέεται με την υγεία μας και μετά με την εμφάνισή μας.....

Καλημέρα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Μπραβο για τις απωλειες παιδια.van van αυτο το συναισθημα με τα ρουχα συν οτι μπορεις να περπατας και να κανεις δουλειες χωρις να κουραζεσαι πλεον τοσο ευκολα, ειναι πολυ καλα σημαδια.Προχωρα πας καλα,χιχι! :Cool: 

Σημερα στα ιδια, σταθεροποιηθηκα στα 67.Συν το γεγονος οτι ειμαι αδιαθετη.Αρα καλα παω.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 
Πηνελοπη γιατι δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη? Αφου εισαι ακριβως στον στοχο σου!! 

Costance, τα πας πραγματικα πολυ καλα! 

Εγω σημερα, -500γρ ε-π-ι-τ-ε-λ-ο-υ-ς!!! 74,5! Αντε να με δω να κατεβαινω τωρα!

----------


## vanvan

Constance φέτος το καλοκαίρι ήταν απο τα πιο δύσκολα μου. Ποτέ δεν είχα τόσα κιλά και στις διακοπές κουραζόμουν πάρα πολύ στις ανηφόρες, στις εξορμήσεις.Ηταν ότι πιο δύσκολο έχω περάσει φέτος.Ουτε να αναπνεύσω καλά δεν μπορούσα !! Υγεία πάνω απ'ολα!! Η χελωνίτσα μια ανάσα είναι απο τον τερματισμό πάντως!!! Μπράβο!!:duh::wink2::wink2:

----------


## Constance

brazil αντε ανασταση ξεκολλησες!
Yγεια δε λες τιποτα van μου. :Smile:

----------


## skg

Καλημέρα,

Δεν είμαι καινούργια ούτε στο φορουμ ούτε στον κόσμο των διατροφικών διαταραχών. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι 77,5 κιλά (έβαλα 4 κιλά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι) και νομίζω ότι το ιδανικό μου βάρος είναι τα 60 (με ύψος 1,72) και ηλικία 27 ετών. Σας παρακολουθώ καιρό και ελπίζω το να γραφω εδω θα με βοηθήσει επιτέλους να ξεκινήσω μια προσπάθεια για καλύτερη διατροφή και κυρίως να την ακολουθήσω! Δεδομένου ότι έχω βεβαρυμένο ιστορικό (ανορεξία και βουλιμία) ισως το να σας παρακολουθώ από μακρια να μην είναι αρκετό και να χρειάζεται να γίνω πιο ενεργό μέλος και να τα λέμε πιο καθημερινά!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα σας,

-200 γραμμάρια 
87.8
 :Smile: 

Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## ^princess^

Μία ερωτησούλα, πως αλλάζουμε τα κιλά στο ticker??

----------


## marinamam

καλημερα princess, εκει που εχεις βαλει τον κωδικο του ticker, αλλαζεις μονο τα κιλα πχ. οπου λεει 87.8 βαζεις το νεο βαρος. τουλαχιστον εγω ετσι το αλλαξα, ειμαι ενα μειων και εχω χαρει πολυ!

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by skg_
> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Δεν είμαι καινούργια ούτε στο φορουμ ούτε στον κόσμο των διατροφικών διαταραχών. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι 77,5 κιλά (έβαλα 4 κιλά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι) και νομίζω ότι το ιδανικό μου βάρος είναι τα 60 (με ύψος 1,72) και ηλικία 27 ετών. Σας παρακολουθώ καιρό και ελπίζω το να γραφω εδω θα με βοηθήσει επιτέλους να ξεκινήσω μια προσπάθεια για καλύτερη διατροφή και κυρίως να την ακολουθήσω! Δεδομένου ότι έχω βεβαρυμένο ιστορικό (ανορεξία και βουλιμία) ισως το να σας παρακολουθώ από μακρια να μην είναι αρκετό και να χρειάζεται να γίνω πιο ενεργό μέλος και να τα λέμε πιο καθημερινά!


Καλή αρχή!! Εδώ είμαστε όλοι να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλος!! 

princess δεν έχω φτιάξει απο αυτή την σελίδα τρικεράκι αλλά κάποιος θα βρεθεί να βοηθήσει  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ^princess^

ευχαριστώ κορίτσια, ελπίζω να είναι οκ τώρα (marinamam το ticker σου είναι τέλειο) :Smile: 

Καλή αρχή skg :Smile:

----------


## marinamam

σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ και το δικο σου ειναι πολυ ωραιο!!!! και ακομα πιο ωραιο θα ειναι οταν θα το τερματισουμε!!

----------


## ^princess^

> σ΄ευχαριστω πολυ και το δικο σου ειναι πολυ ωραιο!!!! και ακομα πιο ωραιο θα ειναι οταν θα το τερματισουμε!!


:yes:

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Ελενη!

+400 σημερα 
55.4

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και μπραβο για τις απωλειες.Σημερα εγω στα ιδια.Μια χαρα δηλαδη. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα κοριτσια!
Αντε να παιρνουμε ολες την κατηφορα!!:smilegrin:

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρα! Χθες με έδειξε ένα κιλό συν,δλδ 94. Σήμερα είμαι στα 92,8.. Νομίζώ ότι αυτό το έξτρα κιλό ήταν φούσκωμα-κατακράτηση από όλα τα φάρμακα που πήρα αυτή την εβδομάδα.
Με λίγα λόγια αυτή την εβδομάδα έχασα μόνο 200γρ και είμαι πολύ απογοητευμένη αλλά συνεχίζω!

----------


## vanvan

Στα ίδια σήμερα!!! Σήμερα κλέινω ένα μήνα διατροφής αλλα λέω να γράψω μηνιαίο απολογισμό απο τότε που άρχισα να ζυγίζομαι και να το καταγράφω εδώ.Οπότε θα κάνω το απολογισμό την άλλη βδομάδα και ελπίζω όλα να έχουν πάει καλα.:bouncy::bouncy:

Κλή συνέχεια d3w!

----------


## absolute

μπραβο ελενη!!!ευχομαι μια ομορφη κυριακη σε ολες μας!!:love:

----------


## Constance

dew μακαρι να σου περασει συντομα για να κοψεις και τα φαρμακα.Μπραβο σε ολους.Η Κυριακη ειναι οτι πρεπει για πολυ φαι γιατι πεφτει αραλικι στο σπιτι, αλλα το καλο ειναι οτι στο ψυγειο μου δεν εχει παρα μονο φρουτα και λαχανικα.Με βλεπω με υπερφαγικο πεπονιου σημερα.:P

----------


## skg

Καλημέρα,

Τα ίδια ακριβώς, 77,5

----------


## sasa14

καλησπέρα ζυγίστηκα το πρωι -1,5 κιλάκι...
μια χαρά πήγα στα 54!!

συνεχίζω δυναμικά σε ένα μηνα θα τα έχω χάσει..... ελπίζω γιατί παιδιά πέφτει λίγη πείνα λίγο το βράδυ!!!

αλλά θέλει μια μικρή θυσία

----------


## ^princess^

Γεια σας, 

ʼλλα 100 γραμμάρια κάτω (από το τίποτα μια χαρα είναι και αυτά :Smile: )

Sasa14 μια χαρά σε βρίσκω, συνέχισε έτσι :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα -800 σημερα. 
Στα 64.6

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα -800 σημερα. 
> Στα 64.6


μπράβο penelope  :Smile:  
....μήπως όμως έκανες λά8ος και αντί 64.6 έπρεπε να γράψεις 54.6???

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα -800 σημερα. 
> Στα 64.6


LOL!To εχω παθει κι εγω.54.6 Πηνελοπηηηη!:P

Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!! Σημερα 75,5 μετα απο ενα σαββατοκυριακο σχετικα ελευθερο... Γιατι θεε μου???  :Frown: 
Αντε παμε παλι...

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχχαα ναι ναι 54.6! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## granita_ed

sasa μπραβο!

----------


## penelope1985

γρανιτακι μ πως εισαι?

----------


## granita_ed

brazil Παντα ετσι ειναι τα σαββατοκυριακα!καταραμένα σαββατοκυριακα!χαχαχαχα

κ εγω στα ίδια!

----------


## granita_ed

πηνελοπη στα ιδια σκ@τα!κ στα κιλά και ψυχολογικά!εσυ?

----------


## fuxia

51.5 σήμερα. Κι έχω 4 ημέρες να επισκεφτώ την τουαλέτα.
Με βλέπω σήμερα να τρώω όλη μέρα all bran!

----------


## koralaki

85.0 στρογγυλο! επιτελους εγινε πραγματικοτητα
ελπιζω συντομα πιο κοντα στο 80 παρα στο 90!

----------


## fuxia

Μπράβο κοραλάκι το πήρες ζεστά αυτή τη φορά!:thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

etsi νομιζω φουξια μου~!
δοκιμασε δαμασκηνα, ακτινιδια κκ γαλα,
ειδικα ο συνδιασμος θα σε στειλει...τρεχοντας...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλά ειμαι! ψαχνω δουλεια....

----------


## granita_ed

κ εγω σπιτι..καλα παμε!χιχιχιχιχι

----------


## penelope1985

Αααααααασε!

----------


## vanvan

67.7 -100 gr αντε να αδιαθετήσω γιατί κοντεύω να ΣΚΑΣΩ!!!!!!!!!!!:P

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπέρα σας, 

-700 γραμμάρια για σήμερα, μια χαρά :Smile: 

Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## Nightelf-Mad

Καλησπερα σε ολους!παρακολουθω συνεχεια το forum αν και εχς 3 μηνες να γραψω...πλεον σημερα ειμαι 63 κιλα (μολις γυρισα απο την διαιτολογο στην οποια ειχα να πατησω 3 μηνες επισης) με υψος 1.74 και συνεχιζω!καλη συνεχεια σε ολες!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πωπω, 63 κιλα;Και εχουμε σχεδον το ιδιο υψος!Μπραβο σου!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο για τις απωλειες princess και van van. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο σε ολες!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
-100
54.5

----------


## d3w

Καλημέρες!!!
92.3 Σήμερα και αισθάνομαι τέλεια!  :Big Grin:  Χθες με είχε δείξει 93, οπότε -700γρ! ʼντε να πέφτουμε πάλι τώρα που σταμάτησα τα φάρμακα  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καποιος εχει pc στη δουλεια!

----------


## vanvan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κορίτσια!Καλές απώλειες σε όλες μας!!

Σήμερα επιτέλους 67.4 - 300 ολόκληρα γραμμάρια!!! Περιμένω πως και πώς να αδιαθετήσω και να δώ μετά απο κάποιες μέρες τα πραγματικά μου κιλά!! Αντε γιατι εχω κολλήσει εδω και μία εβδομάδα!!

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!! :roll::roll:

----------


## granita_ed

dewwwwwwwwwww super!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

dew μπραβο!Ειδες που ανησυχουσες? :Wink: 
Εγω σημερα μετα το χθεσινο φεστιβαλ ζαχαρης παρολο που το εραψα νωρις ειμαι μισο κιλο πανω.:P Ειμαι σε mode Βαρκελωνης απο τωρα νομιζω.:P Σημερα και αυριο μαζεμα παλι, γιατι απο Πεμπτη δεν εχω ιδεα τι θα συμβει.:P

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέραα!!

ʼλλα 300 γραμμάρια έφυγαν.... 86,7!!!:bouncy:

Καλή συνέχεια να έχουμε και καλές κατηφόρες:grin::grin:

----------


## click

μπραβο στις απο πανω!!!:thumbup:

90,4 σημερα

----------


## NubCake

Καλημέρα παιδάκια!

94.5 σήμερα από 96 που (ξανα)ξεκίνησα. Ελπίζω να πάει και πιο κάτω. Έχει ένα θέμα το σώμα μου με αυτό το νούμερο νομίζω. Όταν παλαιότερα έχασα τα περισσότερα κιλά μου (125->87) πάλι στα 93-94 είχα κολλήσει για μήνες. Ας μη ξαναγίνει :S

----------


## brazil

Σημερα αισιως 74,4... αντε να προλαβω να χασω τιποτα πριν ερθει παλι το σαββατοκυριακο. Καταραμενα σαββατοκυριακα!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Σημερα αισιως 74,4... αντε να προλαβω να χασω τιποτα πριν ερθει παλι το σαββατοκυριακο. Καταραμενα σαββατοκυριακα!


οοοοο μη σκέφτεσαι έτσι!!! με αυτό το σκεπτικό αμέσως τα σ/κ γίνονται κάτι σαν απαγορευμενα ή μέρες που και καλά παρασύρεσαι και τρως απαγορευμένες τροφές! και αυτό σε κάνει να τα σκεφτεσαι συνέχεια και να υποκύπτεις σε πειρασμούς!!!

----------


## koralaki

85.7 ξανα μετα απο φαγητο αργα,
απο σημερα βραυδνες νηστειες!

----------


## granita_ed

μολις ζυγίστηκα κ ειμαι 59.2.μπορω να πω οτι παρολο που τοσες μερες δε κανω διατροφη κ δε προσεχω εχω παραμεινει σ αυτα κιλά.ειμαι αισιόδοξη για το μέλλον!ελπιζω ν ξαναξεκινησω και τη διατροφή μου σε μια δυο μερούλες.

----------


## Constance

granita μου μπραβο να εισαι αισιοδοξη και να μην τα παρατησεις.Ο χορος πως παει? :Wink:  Ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ο χορος παει πολύ καλα!!καποια στιγμή θα σας χορέψω!χιχιχιχιχι
εσεις ποτε φεύγετε?

----------


## Constance

Πεμπτη πρωι.Μεχρι αυριο διαιτα.Απο Πεμπτη δεν εχω ιδεα τι θα γινει.Απλα δε θα κανω υπερφαγιες.θα φαω κανονικα. :Smile: 
Περιμενουμε χορευτικον!:P

----------


## granita_ed

ναι εννοειται!ειδες το βιντεακι που ειχα βαλει?αν μαθω ποτε να χορευω ετσι θα χορεψω στο συνταγμα μονη μου!χαχαχαχαχααχ

----------


## granita_ed

καλο ταξιδι κουκλα!να περασετε τελειαααααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Eυχαριστω granita μου, το ελπιζω.Αντε θα περιμενουμε να μας δειξεις κανα βημα να μαθουμε κι εμεις, χιχι!

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ναι να μας δειξεις...

----------


## granita_ed

ναι αμε!!αλλα θα γελατε σιγουρα!χιχι:roll:

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχα δεν πειραζει ας γελαμε. Καλο θα μας κανει...

----------


## penelope1985

Penelope bows respectfully to Eleni.

Σημερα -100
54.4...

----------


## Marry Poppins

χαχαχα καλημέρα κοπέλες!!!  :Smile: 
έχετε πολλή πλάκα!! :P
μπράβο penelope1985!!! :thumbup: 
eleni1201 υπολόγισα χθες τις θερμίδες που πήρες πάνω κάτω και εκπλάγηκα!!!  :Embarrassment:  ...και μετά σκέφτηκα πόσες φορές έτυχε να καταναλώσω και εγώ τόσο μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού και εκπλάγηκα ακόμα περισσότερο!!!  :Embarrassment:  ..σήμερα και αύριο προσπάθησε να περιοριστείς λίγο αλλά όχι να μην φας και καθόλου! νομίζω κινήσου γύρω στις 1000 θερμίδες πάνω κάτω... είσαι μόλις 4.5κιλά πριν το στόχο σου!!! άντεξε ακόμη λίγο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> χαχαχα καλημέρα κοπέλες!!! 
> έχετε πολλή πλάκα!! :P
> μπράβο penelope1985!!! :thumbup: 
> eleni1201 υπολόγισα χθες τις θερμίδες που πήρες πάνω κάτω και εκπλάγηκα!!!  ...και μετά σκέφτηκα πόσες φορές έτυχε να καταναλώσω και εγώ τόσο μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού και εκπλάγηκα ακόμα περισσότερο!!!  ..σήμερα και αύριο προσπάθησε να περιοριστείς λίγο αλλά όχι να μην φας και καθόλου! νομίζω κινήσου γύρω στις 1000 θερμίδες πάνω κάτω... είσαι μόλις 4.5κιλά πριν το στόχο σου!!! άντεξε ακόμη λίγο!!!!



Μarry εκπλαγηκα = εξεπλαγην. Το ξερω οτι ειναι χαζο αλλα ειμαι φιλολογος και εχω και εγω τα κολληματα μ... Καλημερα! Ελενη δυο μερες κανε υπομονη και θα επανελθεις!

----------


## Marry Poppins

να σε παρεξηγήσουμε?? ούτε κατα διάνοια!!! και εγώ έτυχαν φορές να φάω τόσα πράγματα αλλά τώρα που είδα στο περίπου τη θερμιδική αξία του κάθετι εξεπλαγην!!! αλλά όταν τα τρώμε δε σκεφτόμαστε φυσικά θερμίδες!!! δυστυχώς!!! είναι τόσο ευκολο να πάρουμε 1 κιλό αλλά τόσο δύσκολο να το χάσουμε!!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> χαχαχα καλημέρα κοπέλες!!! 
> έχετε πολλή πλάκα!! :P
> μπράβο penelope1985!!! :thumbup: 
> ...


χαχα  :Smile:  ωχ!! κατα διστήματα κάνω και ορθογραφικά λάθη ελπίζω να μην τα βλέπεις και να νευριάζεις!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ευχαριστώ γαι τη διόρθωση!!!! :thumbup: και συγγνώμη penelope1985 γενικά διότι σίγουρα θα υπάρξουν στο μέλλον και άλλα λάθη!!! 
..και τι λίγη ορθογραφία που ξέραμε με τα grenglish τη ξεχάσαμε τελείως!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω ολο ορθογραφικα κανω! Don't worry. Eτσι ειναι οταν γραφεις και τα βλεπεις...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Eleni μου ψυχραιμια.Ειδα τι εφαγες χθες.Τα εχω κανει κι εγω αυτα.Και καποια στιγμη θα τα ξανακανω.Το θεμα ειναι να μην αφηνομαστε και να ξαναμπαινουμε αμεσως σε προγραμμα.Θα ξεφουσκωσεις συντομα.
Σημερα -100γρ. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

74,4 και σημερα...

----------


## vanvan

Κοριτσια χθές έκανα την δεύτερη γουρουνιτσα μου μετά απο ένα μήνα διατροφής!( η πρώτη ήταν ένα κρουασαν πριν 2 εβδομάδες :P) Πήρα κινέζικο ! Μια μερίδα τηγανητό ρύζι!Το καλό είναι πως τώρα με την οικονομική κρίση όλα τα μαγαζια έχουν ελαττώσει τις μερίδες:lol:Ετσι δεν νιώθω τύψεις , αστε που το είχα ανάγκη νομίζω να το κάνω. Σήμερα ξεκινάω πάλι την διατροφή μου!!!  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Αποτέλεσμα γουρουνιας ->67.8 +(400 gr) Πάλι καλά!! 

Το ευχαριστήθηκα όμως :P Αλλα απο σήμερα τα κεφάλια μέσα ξανά!!!

Καλή συνέχεια στις προσπάθειες όλων μας και ας έχουμε τα σκαμπανεβασματά μας.Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα όμως θα μας δικαιώσει, ελπίζω!!

Καλημέρα!

( το τικερακι δεν το αλλάζω :P )

----------


## Constance

van van καλα εκανες,εφοσον ξαναμπαινεις σημερα παλι σε προγραμμα.Αξιζει μια στο τοσο.Κι εγω λατρευω κινεζικο!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα σας,

-400 γραμμάρια σήμερα, 86,3!!!

Καλή συνέχεια να έχετε!! :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Κι εγω λατρευω κινεζικο!


Αχ αυτό το τηγανητό ρύζι κίνας μια κόλαση ήταν χθές!! Το απόλαυσα σπυρί σπυρί!!!Βασικά να σου πώ την αλήθεια ίσως και να ήταν η πρώτη φορά που το απόλαυσα τόσο , γιατί δεν έπεσα με τα μούτρα να το καταβροχθήσω μέσα σε 5' , αλλά το έφαγα σιγά σιγα σαν άνθρωπος!! 

Princess μπράβο!!! Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## ^princess^

Σε ευχαριστώ vanvan :Big Grin: 

(όντως το κινέζικο είναι λατρεία)

----------


## Constance

Aυτο ειναι το θεμα.Οτι αν μια στο τοσο φαμε κατι ωραιο το απολαμβανουμε πραγματικα.Κι εγω με τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια καταπινα τροφη χωρις να νιωθω γευση χωρις να απολαμβανω τιποτα.Απλα γεμιζεις μηχανικα το στομαχι.Ε δε λεει ετσι.Κινεζικο εχω να φαω μισο χρονο.Μολις ξεφουσκωσω απο Ισπανια,ειναι το πρωτο που θα τιμησω.:P

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Aυτο ειναι το θεμα.Οτι αν μια στο τοσο φαμε κατι ωραιο το απολαμβανουμε πραγματικα.Κι εγω με τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια καταπινα τροφη χωρις να νιωθω γευση χωρις να απολαμβανω τιποτα.Απλα γεμιζεις μηχανικα το στομαχι.Ε δε λεει ετσι.Κινεζικο εχω να φαω μισο χρονο.Μολις ξεφουσκωσω απο Ισπανια,ειναι το πρωτο που θα τιμησω.:P



Αυτό ακριβως!!!!Όντως και εγώ κατέβαζα άπειρες ποσότητες, φαγητού και γλυκων λες και δεν θα ξαναέτρωγα ποτέ!! Ετρωγα καταναγκαστηκά επειδή έπρεπε να φάω όχι γιατι το φαγητό είναι απόλαυση!!Κοιτα στην Ισπανία να δοκιμάσεις λιγο απ'όλα.Λίγο ξεφάντωμα μας αξίζει που και που!!

Ελένη μου μή σε παίρνει απο κάτω και πίστεψέ με δεν ήταν το μυαλό σου που σε έκανε να φας καταναγκαστηκά αλλα η ψυχολογία σου , μάλλον ήθελες να ξεσπάσεις για κάποιον λόγο.Σήμερα όμως λέμε και οι 2 Stop στις μικρο/μεγάλες κρεπάλες και τρώμε σωστα!! Και κοίτα μη μείνεις τίποτα νηστική σήμερα γιατί μετά θα ξαναπέσεις με τα μούτρα!!!
Απλά φάει σαλατούλες και φρουτάκια!!

Και όταν αδυνατήσουμε θα χτυπήσουμε όλες μαζι ένα κινέζικο!! Να το κάψουμε βρε αδερφε!!! :P:P:P

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον σημερα δεν εφαγα δημητριακα το πρωι στο σπιτι και πηγα στο φουρνο με το σοκολατοκουλουρο και πηρα ενα. Παω να το δαγκωσω και μενω. Λεω αυτο δεν ειναι σοκολατα, ειναι ελιες. Το πεταω, ξαναπαω στο φουρνο. Παιρνω ενα αλλο πασπαλισμενο με κανελα. Λεω αυτο θα ειναι. Το δαγκωνω. Μιαμ! Γεμιση μηλοπιτας... Ηταν τελειο. Καποια μερα παιζει να πετυχω και το σοκολατα...

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε ηταν αηδια. Αλλιως θα το ετρωγα... Αφου ηθελα να φαω το γλυκο. Αμα ηταν να φαω 2 θα ειχα παρει το τυροκουλουρο π ειναι respect σε αυτο το φουρνο...

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχαχ καταστροφη!εγω φταιω για ολα.:P
εμενα στο φουρνο τα γλυκα τα εχουν σε αλλη μερια απο τα αλμυρα οποτε δε γινονται παρεξηγησεις.Αλλα και το ελιοψωμο,ελιοκουλουρο τα σπαει.

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι και εγω μολις πριν δυο μηνες εφαγα πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μ... Γενικως εγω νομιζα οτι υπηρχαν μονο κανονικα κουλουρια... Α! Χτες πηρα απο τον ιδιο φουρνο κουλουρι Θεσσ/νικης χωρις ζαχαρη. Οπου το βρειτε παρτε το! Ηταν πολυ καλο.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Λοιπον σημερα δεν εφαγα δημητριακα το πρωι στο σπιτι και πηγα στο φουρνο με το σοκολατοκουλουρο και πηρα ενα. Παω να το δαγκωσω και μενω. Λεω αυτο δεν ειναι σοκολατα, ειναι ελιες. Το πεταω, ξαναπαω στο φουρνο. Παιρνω ενα αλλο πασπαλισμενο με κανελα. Λεω αυτο θα ειναι. Το δαγκωνω. Μιαμ! Γεμιση μηλοπιτας... Ηταν τελειο. Καποια μερα παιζει να πετυχω και το σοκολατα...


καλα βρε penelope τα κουλούρια δεν έχουν ταμπελίτσα πάνω στο ράφι ή κάτι που να λέει τι έχουν μέσα? σαν kinder έκπληξη μου ακούγεται!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι σου ακουγεται... ειναι κιντερ εκπληξη

----------


## Marry Poppins

χαχαχα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## koralaki

85 ολα ξανα  :Big Grin:

----------


## BettyG

64 κιλά, ένα κιλάκι έφυγε επιτέλους, μετά από δε ξερω κι εγώ πόσο καιρό ,αει στο καλό!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα 
-300
54.1

Ελενη μπραβο... Ξεφουσκωνεις και εσυ ευκολα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

καλημέραααα  :Smile: 

eleni1210: 2η μέρα μετά το υπερφαγικό και είσαι -900??? μπράβο elenaki απίστευτο ακούγεται!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
και εσύ όμως penelope δεν πας πίσω!!!  :Smile:  1χαρά κορίτσια συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## vanvan

67.7 (-100)

1η μέρα περιόδου!!Χθες ευτυχως αντιστάθηκα στις σειρήνες των περιπτέρου και της περιόδου και δε πλακώθηκα στα γλυκα!! Την έβγαλα με ένα σύκο!!Πολύ ωραίο φρούτο, μια χαρά μου έδιωξε την λιγούρα!!


(Το τρικερ μόνο προς τα κάτω θα το αλλάξω και αυτό μετά την περίοδο, καθαρά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους)

----------


## ^princess^

Kαλημέρα σας,

μπράβο σας κορίτσια!!:thumbup:

ʼλλα 300 γραμμάρια κάτω σήμερα :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

κοριτσια καλησπέρα...εχει πλακώσει δουλειά γιαυτό δεν έχω γράψει τα πάω μια χαρά...είμαι 53 κιλά τρεμοπαίζει το 52,5 βέβεια αυτή την εβδομάδα δεν έφαγα σχεδόν καθόλου...


θα τα καταφέρω το έχω πάρει ζεστά 
την κυριακή θα πάω σε βαφτήσια και δεν θα τα σκατ@@@@ το υπόσχομαι!!!

φιλιά σε όλες και καλές απώλειες!!

----------


## sasa14

ναι ναι 55,5 ήμουν όταν ξεκίνησα....

απλά εχω ξαναρχίσει πολλές φορές στα ίδια πάνω κιλά και κατά τα 54 με 53,5 τα παράταγα πάλι...

αλλά όχι πάλι δεν το παλέυω να νιώθω άσχημα γιαυτό το λόγο!!

θα τα καταφέρουμε όλοι μαι απόφαση είναι και δεν φοβάμαι!!!

να σας πω και κάτι εχθές το πρωι φανταζόμουν ότι είχα πέσει με τα μούτρα σε χωριάτικη με ψωμια...χαχαχα

θα το κάνω όταν φτάσω τον στόχο μου!!!

αι στο καλό κάπου πρέπει να τα πω και εγώ!!
θα βγω στις 17/10 το μεσημέρι η το βράδυ έξω και θα φάω ότι λαχταράω!!

θα ζυγιστώ το πρωί και θα συνεχίσω μετά!!!

----------


## koralaki

85.0 ολα ξανα

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα +300 γρ σημερα

54.4

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ..
μπήκα να εμψυχώσω λίγο...

αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχει ανάγκη κανείς!!

πηνελόπη είσαι μια χαρά και πιο κάτω απο το στόχο σου!!

σούπερ 

έτσι μια πιο πάνω μια πιο κάτω ...δεν πάχθνε κανείς αν φάει μια μέρα 

οι πολλές μέρες κάνουν την ζημιά ..και πάλι μπράβο πάντως!!

----------


## fuxia

52.5 σήμερα, τα ίδια με προχθές, μισό κιλό κάτω από χθες αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το λόγο:shocked2:

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα! 64 σήμερα..

----------


## ^princess^

Kαλημέρα,

+600 σήμερα και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί!! :question::question:

----------


## vanvan

67.1 (-600 ) gr

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-300 σημερα
54.1

----------


## ^princess^

Kαλησπέρα σας,

- 800 γραμμάρια σήμερα και επιτέλους είδα το 5  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

mprabo αντε και στο 4!

καθε ημερα ειμαι 85+
ολα τα βραδυα ειχα εξοδους κ φαγητο κτλ κτλ
χθες κ γλυκα
γενικα προσεχω αλλα οχι οπως οταν δε βγαινω βεβαια...
ενδιαμεσα ειδα 4 αλλα αυριο που θα κανω μηνιαιο ζυγισμα δε νομιζω με τετοια διατροφη να το ξαναδω...

----------


## vanvan

66.9 (-200)gr

----------


## fuxia

-900γρ από χθες...
51.5 σήμερα

Καλημέρες!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-100 σημερα 
54 ολα.

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ναι! Πρεπει να αρχισω να τρωω!

----------


## vanvan

66.8 (-100)γρ

Αντε να ξεκολλήσουμε επιτέλους!!2 βδομάδες τώρα έχω φτύσει αίμα για να δω μια απώλεια της προκοπής...

----------


## raniadio

ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΣΕΙΣ ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙΕΣ, ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΧΘΕΣ.
-0,6 ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΑΠΟ 75,5 ΣΤΑ 74,9.
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## koralaki

μετα απο συνεχεις αξοδους που θα συνεχιστουν κ απο δω κ περα
85.3

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα,

Στα ίδια σήμερα, 85,8

Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## fuxia

Καλημέρα!

εννοείται ελενάκι η περίοδος φταίει μην αγχωθείς και συνέχισε!

500 γρ κάτω σήμερα.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα...
σήμερα 53,5 
βέβαια παρασκευή βράδυ έκανα την παρασπονδία μου, ελενχόμενη όμως σαλάτα σαρδέλα λίγα τηγανιτά καλαμαράκια και μόνο μια φέτα ψωμί και ουζάκι..
γαι ένα μήνα όμως θα τις κόψω τελείως αυτές τις βλακείες ..
ελπίζω ότι τα 500γρ οφείλονται στο οτι έχω πρηστεί γιατί περιμένω την περίοδο και εγώ!!

δύναμη σε όλους εύχομαι και μια υπέροχη εβδομάδα

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σε ολους!!!!!!!!απο σημερα ξεκιναω παλι διατροφή και απο αυριο κανονικο καθημερινό ζύγισμα!αντε καλη συνεχεια κοριτσακια και αγορακια!μπραβο σε οσους χασανε! 
eleni εγω πρηζομαι κ βαζω τουλαχιστον μισο κιλο πριν την περιοδο οποτε μην ανησυχεις!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα +300 σημερα γιατι χθες εφαγα σε ταβερνα και αν και εφαγα μονο γιαουρτι βραδυ και μιση μπανανα οι ωρες που τα εφαγα δεν ηταν και οι καλυτερες. 

54.3

----------


## granita_ed

ναι γιορταζα και ημουν ολο εξω!χιχι απο σημερα ομως ξανα στον αγωνα!!!

----------


## vanvan

66.7 (-100gr)

Καλή είναι η απώλεια έστω και μικρή  :Smile:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> 66.7 (-100gr)
> 
> Καλή είναι η απώλεια έστω και μικρή


μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

πως εισαι? καλυτερα πιστευω ε?

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> ναι γιορταζα και ημουν ολο εξω!χιχι απο σημερα ομως ξανα στον αγωνα!!!



ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΩ!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπέρα,
+ 900 σήμερα μάλλον απο περίοδο που περιμένω αν και χτες και σήμερα δεν τήρησα ακριβώς το πρόγραμμά μου, αλλά δεν βαριέσαι και αύριο μέρα είναι :Smile:

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> 66.7 (-100gr)
> 
> Καλή είναι η απώλεια έστω και μικρή 
> ...


Ναι κλικ μου δόξα τον θεό καλά είμαι  :Smile:  :Smile:  

Απλα σαν ανθρωπος έχω και εγώ τις αδυναμίες και κάποιες φορές πέφτω μωρέ αλλά τι να κάνω μαθαίνω σαν το μωρό να ξανασηκώνομαι και να συνεχιζω  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσακια μου γυρισα απο Βαρκελωνη.Περασα φανταστικα.Εφαγα πολυ ωραια αλλα περπατησα τοσο πολυ που δεν πηρα κιλα.Ζυγιστικα τωρα φαγωμενη και με εδειξε ενα κιλο πανω 68,4.Αρα αυριο θα εχω καλα νεα στη ζυγαρια.Περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες later!:P

----------


## ^princess^

Constance καλώς ήρθες!!

Και πέρασες ωραία στη Βαρκελώνη και έφαγες μια χαρά και δεν πήρες κιλά:thumbup:

Αυτά είναι!!!:bouncy:

----------


## Constance

Eυχαριστω! :Big Grin: Και να ηθελα να παρω κιλα, με τοσο ποδαροδρομο δυσκολο.Παντου με τα ποδια πηγαιναμε.6-7 ωρες τη μερα περπατημα, το βραδυ καπακι ξενυχτι,οποτε μπορει να εφαγα παχυντικα αλλα δεν πηρα.Ηθικο διδαγμα του ταξιδιου: Αρχιζω γυμναστηριο συντομα.:P

Tικερακι θα αλλαξω(αν χρειαστει)αυριο το πρωι. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
Προλαβα και την Ελενη σημερα γιατι ξυπνησα απο τις 4.
-500 γρ 
53.8
A new frontier...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα!
> Προλαβα και την Ελενη σημερα γιατι ξυπνησα απο τις 4.
> -500 γρ 
> 53.8
> A new frontier...


Καλημέρααα :P
omg penelopitsa πήρες τον κατήφορο!!! μπράβο!!!! :thumbup:  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Eυχαριστω και εσυ μια χαρα...

----------


## vanvan

Καλημέρα κορίτσαρες!!!!!!

Μια χαρα πάμε όλες με τα κιλάκια  :Smile: 

Εγω είμαι -200 γρ απο χθες , δηλαδή στα 66.5 (παλι καλά που δεν ειδα τα 66.6 :P:P) Πεθαίνω να δω το 65  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Marry Poppins

penelope1985: πόσα κιλά ακόμα θέλεις να χάσεις?

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν θελω να χασω αλλο βαρος αλλα ειμαι στην αρχη της συντηρησης και δεν εχω βρει ακομα ισορροπιες...

----------


## Marry Poppins

συμβουλεύτηκες κάποιον διαιτολόγο? ίσως να βοηθούσε!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ουτως η αλλως με παρακολουθει διαιτολογος απλα το σωστο στη συντηρηση ειναι να ανεβαζεις 100 θερμιδες καθε βδομαδα αρχιζοντας απο το πρωινο και να ανεβαζεις σταδιακα. Στο μεσοδιαστημα υποτιθεται οτι θα χασεις ακομα 1-2 κιλα.

----------


## penelope1985

Ελενη κουραγιο! Θελει υπομονη τωρα. Ειχες μια κακη βδομαδα. Προχωρα!

----------


## penelope1985

Ελενη τωρα για να λεμε και αληθεια. Αυτα για την ψυχολογια ειναι βλακεειες. Εχεις ενα στοχο και πρεπει να εμμεινεις σε αυτον. Ουτε η περιοδος μμπορει να ειναι δικαιολογια ουτε και η κακη ψυχολογια. Ηθελες να φας και εφαγες. Βαλτο πισω σου και ξαναμπες στον αγωνα. Γιατι αν το παμε ετσι μπορεις να πεις οτι αν αδιαθετησεις σημερα ειναι πρωτη μερα περιοδου αρα ας φαω...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα ...

είπα να ζυγιστώ σήμερα, πήγα και τουαλέτα καλά το πρωί και τσούπ το 53 μου ...

παιδιά επιμένω να το δω το 50άρι ..
δεν αξίζει άλλη κακοδιάθεση γιαυτό το 50αράκι!!

καλά την ημέρα του 50 έχω πάρτι στα 49 θα κάνω ένα φαγοπότι όμως θα το ευχαριστηθώ
ο επιμένων νικά!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ωχ! Εχετε φουρνο? Τι να πω! Κουραγιο! Εμενα ο πατερας μ ειναι σεφ αλλα ευτυχως δεν μαγειρευει σπιτι παρα μονο πολυ σπανια.

----------


## fuxia

400 γρ κάτω σήμερα, 50.6

θα σπάσω από την περιέργεια να μάθω πόσα είμαι στ'αλήθεια, γτ πάλι τσακώθηκα με την τουαλέτα εδώ και μέρες! τι βρώμη τρώω, τί ακτινίδια χθες βράδυ, τι τσαγάκια, τι all bran, τπτ!! αλλά που θα πάει.................

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσακια μου!σημερα δε ζυγιστηκα γιατι δεν κοιμηθηκα σπιτι αλλα χτες εκανα μια σωστη ημερα διατροφης!μετα απο αρκετο καιρο κ ειμαι χαρουμενη!

Πηνελοπακι θα σου βαζουμε πετρες στις τσεπες!!!χχαχαχαχαχα

Constance περιμενω λεπτομερειες!πολυ χαιρομαι που περασες τελεια!

----------


## sanelaki

κοριτσι αμοθ καλημερα.. δεν τα παω καλα.. κοντευω τα 70 και δεν μπορω να σταματησω να τρωω. σημερα ειναι και τα φενεθλια μου κμαι θα βγω.. φοβαμαι οτι αυριο 8α εχω περασει τα 70 απο 66 που ειχα φτασει..

----------


## fuxia

χρόνια σου πολλά sanelaki! :Smile:  :Smile:  ότι εππιθυμείς δικό σου!
μια μέρα που 'χεις γενέθλια μην πας με την ψυχολογία ''δεν πρέπει να φάω'' και τελικά καταλήξεις να φας τα πάντα! Είναι πρωί ακόμα, φάε όλη τη μέρα κανα φρουτάκι, γιαουρτάκι, τόνοσαλάτα που κόβει αμέσως την όρεξη...ελαφριά δλδ...και τη νύχτα να θέσεις ένα όριο πχ θα φάω απόλα αλλά λίγο, δε θα ξεπεράσω τις 1000 ασπούμε ή ό,τι θεωρείς εσύ ένα μέσο αριθμό.
Κι από αύριο κάνε δώρο στον εαυτό σου μια καλύτερη συμπεριφορά απέναντι σε σένα! -διατροφικά κ.α-

----------


## sasa14

χρόνια πολλά και τρισευτυχισμένα και απενοχοποιημένα ...

δεν αξίζει να στεναχωρεθείς σήμερα ...και αύριο μερα είναι άσε που μπορεί να είσαι και κατά μια μέρα σοφότερη και μεγαλύτερη!!

----------


## granita_ed

sanelaki χρονια πολλα!αν ειναι δυνατον σημερα που εχεις γεννεθλια να στεναχωριεσαι!!!!!!!να εισαι χαρουμενη και οτι επιθυμεις!ολα σιγα σιγα θα ερθουν μην απογοητευεσαι!

----------


## Constance

sanelaki χρονια πολλα!Μη στεναχωριεσαι καλα σου λεει η granita!
Κοριτσια μπραβο σε ολες για τις απωλειες.Δεν εχω κατσει να διαβασω μηνυματα αλλα ειδα τικερακια. :Smile: 
Granitoula λεπτομεριες απο κοντα. :Wink: 

Eπισημος απολογισμος:Πηρα μισο κιλο στη Βαρκελωνη και για μενα ειναι σουπερ γιατι περιμενα να παρω περισσοτερο.Συνεχιζουμε με τη διατροφη μας απο σημερα. :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Sanelaki χρονια πολλα! Βγες σημερα απλα προσπαθησε να μην ξεσκιστεις. Εγω τον Ιουνιο στα γενεθλια μ εφαγα τουρτα στις 11 το βραδυ και μετα πηγα και εφαγα και ποικιλια κρεατων...

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλη σας μέρα! Πηνελοπάκι για μένα δεν ήταν τόσο καλό το ξύπνημα γι'αυτό με πρόλαβες :lol:
> Λοιπόν +2.9, δηλαδή 63.8 και μόλις το είδα σοκαρίστηκα τόσο που δεν κατάλαβα τι έγινε. Εν τέλει καλά να τα πάθω γιατί το βράδυ βγήκαμε με τον φίλο μου και του δώσαμε και κατάλαβε...


Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα Ελένη, είμαστε στην ίδια φάση. Χτες ήταν η χειρότερη μέρα διατροφικά και σήμερα δεν ζυγίστηκα για προφανή λόγο:shocked2: . Θα ζυγιστώ ξανά το Σάββατο!! Συνεχίζουμε όμως, δεν τα παρατάμε!!

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## fuxia

λοιπόν μια κι αυτή τη φορά τα πάω πολύ καλα λέω να τα βλέπω μαζεμένα..

17/9: 52.7
18/9: 52.6 (-0.1)
19/9: 51.5 (-1.1)
20/9: 51.0 (-0.5)
21/9: 50.6 (-0.4)

----------


## sanelaki

κοριτσια σασ ευχαριστω πολυ και για τις ευχες κα ι για τις συμβουλες.. τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να βγω.. 8α ενημερωσω αυριο για τα κατοε8ωματα.. ευχαριστω που ειστε κοντα μου...

----------


## Constance

Nα περασεις σουπερ sanelaki. :Big Grin:

----------


## fuxia

> _Originally posted by fuxia_
> 
> 17/9: 52.7
> 18/9: 52.6 (-0.1)
> 19/9: 51.5 (-1.1)
> 20/9: 51.0 (-0.5)
> 21/9: 50.6 (-0.4)


22/9: 50.5 (-0.1)

----------


## fuxia

sorry gia ta greeklish paidia provlima me to pliktrologio.
mpravo eleni! i katakratisi pou kanei to swma sou einai apistefti! makari na peftame 1.5 kathe mera :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

+200 σημερα χωρις κανενα λογο. 

54 ολα

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα..τελικα χθες ολοι 8ελαν κατι πιο προχειρο και πηγαμε καπου που φτιαχνουν σαντουιρς κρεπες και τετοια.. τα καλυτερα εννοειται απο ολσα οσα ξερω. εφαγα ενα σαντουιτς με τυροκαυτερη πατατες μπιφτεκι τυρι.. κολαση και μιση γρανιτα. σημερα 69.5.. παλι καλα.. αρχιζω προσεκτικα ξανα.. καιτελος αυτη τη φορα ελπιζω.

----------


## Constance

Αρχισε το ξεφουσκωμα.-500 σημερα (οσο ημουν πριν φυγω το ταξιδι).Μια χαρα!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα,

-100 σήμερα 

Ελένη και Constance μια χαρά σας βρίσκω! :thumbup:

Καλή συνέχεια!!

----------


## NubCake

Αυτό ξαναπές το. Εγώ δεν κάνω ποτέ λιγότερη κατακράτηση από 3 κιλά. Τα οποία χάνονται σε 2 μέρες το πολύ. Αλλά δυστυχώς στην περίοδο δεν χάνω γραμμάριο λίπους. Παίρνω 3 κιλά υγρά, τα χάνω και αυτό είναι. Όσο και να προσέξω θα είμαι όσο ήμουν μια εβδομάδα πριν. Πολύ σπαστικό.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
Χειροτερα απο χτες παλι αλλα με τη σοκολατοπραλινα τι περιμενα... 
+100
54.1

----------


## fuxia

17/9: 52.7
18/9: 52.6 (-0.1)
19/9: 51.5 (-1.1)
20/9: 51 (-0.5)
21/9: 50.6 (-0.4)
22/9: 50.5 (-0.1)
23/9: 50 (-0.5)

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εδώ!!

fuxia τι έχεις κάνει και έχεις χάσει 2,5κιλά σε λιγότερο απο 10μέρες????

εγώ είπα σήμερ αν αζυγιστώ..πάλι...

ξύπνησα και ένιωθα ελαφριά και ήμουν 52,5...
μια χαρά...
μόνο δεν πρέπει να τα παρατήσω τώρα με τίποτα!!

δεν με φοβάμαι το έχω!!

----------


## fuxia

όσο σκέφτεσαι θετικά το'χεις!

άπαχη πρωτείνη σε κάθε γεύμα ή σνακ, λίγα λαχανικά και λίγα all bran καθημερινά... 
δεν πεινάω πολύ είμαι γύρω στις 900 θερμίδες καθημερινά χωρίς να το επιδιώκω και περπατώ περίπου μια ώρα τη μέρα. Ως εδώ καλά ήταν αλλά τώρα προβλέπω κόλλημα!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

ρε γμτ εφαγα χτες στις δεκα σαλατα (ντοματα- αγγουρι-1 φρυγανιά και 2 κουταλιες λάδι),κοιμηθηκα αμεσως και σήμερα ξύπνησα φουσκωμένη και +200γρ!

----------


## ^princess^

Kαλημέρα,

- 400 γραμμάρια σήμερα:bouncy:

----------


## koralaki

καλημερα!
σημερα ανεβηκα 3-4 φορες στη ζυγαρια γιατι δεν τοπιστευα!
84.4 ολες τις φορες  :Big Grin: 

χθες ειχα ξεχασει να ζυγιστω κ μουρθε ξαφνικο!

----------


## fuxia

μπράβο koralaki! :thumbup:

----------


## koralaki

επρεπε να τρωω 2000 θερμιδες για να χασω fuxia???
 :Big Grin:  σευχαριστω κ στο δικο σου -1!

----------


## fuxia

σορρυ κάπου σ'έχασα! έπαιρνες τόσες καθημερινά κι έχασες?

----------


## koralaki

με το καλο ελενη μου!
σευχαριστω! επιτελους πεφτει παλι ο δεικτης!
φουξια ναι, συνηθως 1600-1700
αλλα πολλες φορες 2000 κ ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες...
κ λεω κοιτα να δεις στις 1600 τοσο καιρο δεν επεφτε η ρημαδοζυγαρια!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-300 απο χτες 
53.8
Παω να δω Bones!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα!
> -300 απο χτες 
> 53.8
> Παω να δω Bones!


Καλημέρα  :Smile: 
μπράβο penelopitsa τα πας τέλεια!!! :thumbup:

----------


## natallia

57.5 με πρώτη μερα περιόδου :grind:

----------


## Constance

+700 σημερα.Ξαναειδα 8αρι.Ειμαι χαλια μπουκωμενη, λαιμος αισχος.Μαζευομαι απο σημερα.Ειναι φοβερο πως με 1-2 μερες μικρης παρασπονδιας εβαλα σχεδον ενα κιλο.Θα παρει πολυ δρομο η συντηρηση....

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα, 

Constance περαστικά σου!!

- 600 γραμμάρια σήμερα, 85.5:smilegrin:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλά είναι φοβερό να τρως 2000 και να χάνεις!!!:yes:


η ψυχουλα μου το ξερει!
ολο "υγιεινες" τροφες κ παρασπονδιες 0 σε θεμα ειδους τροφης.
δεν τολμω καν να αγιιξω οσα τρωει ο ανδρας μου, αν θελω τρωω τα ιδια σε πιο light μορφη.
απλα οταν πειναω αυξανω την ποσοτητα.
μεχρι κ μαρμελαδα που ξυπνησα κ εφαγα χθες ηταν σπιτικη χωρις ζαχαρες,
η φαση ειναι οτι εχω συνηθισει
μονο το θεμα των θερμιδων να εριχνα,
ή να αυξανα τις καυσεις ρε γμτ
ολο παραλειπω αεροβια...

84.3-84.5 σημερα

σημερα σουβλακια στη σχαρα με πιτουλααααααααααα




> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> -900 (υποτίθεται) από χθες
> -1400 από προχθες
> 61.1 σήμερα


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: super!!!!

----------


## koralaki

δεν ξερω τι παιζει ακριβως, τοχω τσεκαρει ομως οτι σεμενα παιζει ρολο τι τρωω κ οχι το ποσο τρωω
δηλαδη με θερμιδες χαμηλες πχ 1200 κ χαλια τροφες δεν χανω
με υψηλες κ καλες τροφες χανω κ τριβω τα ματια μου
γιαυτο ειμαι σε μια φαση πειραματισμου να δω πως αντπαοκρινεται το σωμα
κ αν δω πχ οτι απαιτει 12 το βραδυ να τρωω θα τρωω (αλλα αυτο που απαιτει οχι αυτο που θελω εγω χαχαχααχχα)
βλεπε πατατακια σοκολατες κτλ...

----------


## koralaki

ασε που κανω βουλιμικα οταν δε τρωω σωστα οποτε τη μια 1200 την αλλη 3300 κ αντε να χασεις...τελοσπαντων
ουφ  :Frown:  με εχει κουρασει το θεμα φαγητο
μαλλον δε θα γραφω πια γιαυτο

μου βγαινει αυθορμητα πια κ τρωω οσα πρπεει, γιατι να με κουραζω...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα +1.1 κ
Στα 54.9 σημερα
Και σημερα η μερα δεν προβλεπεται καλυτερη...

----------


## Constance

Πηνελοπη τι καλο θα φας σημερααα!:P

Εγω -200.Απο το ολοτελα...Αυτη η γριππη με τσακισε.

----------


## koralaki

+1.5 Kg απο το πουθενα,
εκτος κι αν φταιει η σαλατα στις 2.
ισα ισα για να μη χωραει στο τικερ κ μολις το αλλαξα!

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν θα φαω αλλα προβλεπεται τρελο ξενυχτι και θα πιω...

----------


## koralaki

oleeeeeeeeeeeeeee ele!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
τα γιδια εγω  :Big Grin: 
που θα παει με 2 ωρες αεροβια θαπεσει!
δε μπορει!

----------


## ria_ed

μπραβοοοοοοο !!!

*ε μη μου πεις οτι κερδισες το στοιχημα???????  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

edit απάντησες ήδη σε αλλο ποστ .... :thumbup:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## click

εχμ +500 σημερα... με το ζορι κρατιεμαι να μην παθω εγκεφαλικο.
χτες μεσημερι 1 μπιφτεκι απο απαχο κιμα με λιγο κουακερ με γαλα, και μπαχαρικα. συν 1 πατατα μικρη. χωρις λαδι
και φετα Light

το βραδυ το ιδιο.

ηπια 1 black russian και χαλασα τη διαιτα 1η φορα αφου εφαγα ξηρους καρπους και 2 ελιες στο μπαρακι. Μετα γυρισα σπιτι, εφαγα την κανονικη μεριδα, ιδια με το μεσημερι, απλα λιγο μικροτερο το μπιφτεκι συν 1 φετα τοστ ολικης.

λυσσαξα με τα σουτζουκακια του φιλου μου, εφαγα 2 γαμωτο!!!!!!!!
μετα πηγα περπατημα 2 ωρες, αλλα προφανως δεν το εσωσα ουτε ετσι! η ζυγαρια αμειλικτη

thumbs dowwwwwwwwwwwwwn!!!!!!!!! :thumbdown:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
Φυσικα σημερα +400 απο την κραιπαλη την πρωινη με τα βρωμικα και τις κρεπες... 

55.3

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by ria_
> μπραβοοοοοοο !!!
> 
> *ε μη μου πεις οτι κερδισες το στοιχημα??????? uzzled:
> 
> edit απάντησες ήδη σε αλλο ποστ .... :thumbup:


το κερδισα αλλα μετα χτυπησα ομελετα ψωμια βουτυρα κ σουβλακια οποτε τσαμπα το ελλειπτικο!
νιωθω κ τελειως χωμα που αλλαξα ωραρια υπνου,
+ τη λαδιλα απο τα σουβλακια με γυρο (ομως ηταν υπεροχα για αλλαγη)
+ το απιστευτο νερο που εχω πιει απο τα αλατια κ τη γυμναστικη...

----------


## fuxia

52 σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

-600 σημερα
Δεν ερχεται και κανονικα η περιοδος να ξεφουσκωσω....
54.7

----------


## sasa14

μηδένισες τα κοντέρ!!

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα,παρολο το 1800 το χθεσινο.7αρακι ξανα.Παλι καλα...Αν ειχα κρατηθει στις 1200 θα ηταν καλυτερα βεβαια.

----------


## penelope1985

Παμε φορτσατες για μια καλη εβδομαδα να παμε Κισσα (ψησταρια στα Βριλησσια) τη Κυριακη

----------


## Constance

OMG!:P

----------


## penelope1985

Eτσι ετσι... για να μην πω TGIF και λιποθυμισεις

----------


## Constance

Δε θα λιποθυμισω, απλα δε με βλεπω να χανω τα τελευταια 4 κιλα.Εχουν στοιχειωσει!Ολο διαιτα διαιτα κανω κι ολο 67 βλεπω.:P

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Δε θα λιποθυμισω, απλα δε με βλεπω να χανω τα τελευταια 4 κιλα.Εχουν στοιχειωσει!Ολο διαιτα διαιτα κανω κι ολο 67 βλεπω.:P


αυτο ξαναπές το!!!!!

σημερα δε ζυγίστηκα γιατι δεν ημουν σπίτι αλλα θα κάνω μια αυστηρη διαιτα για 3 μέρες και θα ζυγιστώ την Πέμπτη.

----------


## Constance

Ρε πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι αλλο πρεπει να κανω.Και ελευθερες καρα ελευθερες μερες εκανα.Και γυμναστικη εκανα.Και ποικιλια τροφων εχω στο διαιτολογιο.Τι σκατα πρεπει να κανω για να ξεκολλησω επιτελους!!!!!!!!!ΟΥΑ!:P
Τουλαχιστον νιωθω καλα σωματικα αναλαφρη και με ρουχα ειμαι σουπερ.Αλλα λεω γιατι να μη φτασω το ιδανικο μου βαρος επιτελους, τοσο δυσκολο ειναι?Εσυ πως πας με τα φουσκωματα?Θα κανεις μηπως καμια κυκλικη της Δαναης?Το σκεφτομαι πολυ να το ξεκινησω μπας και γινει κατι.Αλλα ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη ρε γμτ

----------


## sasa14

μην τρελένεσαι αφού νιώθεις καλά....

πηνελόπη ο ΚΙΣΣΑΣ δεν υπάρχει η σταβλίσια του καλά δεν ειναι και εκτός δίαιτας η μπριζόλα...

αν είχα τελειώσει δίαιτα θα ερχόμουν και εγώ(....χωρίς να με καλέσετε θα ερχόμουν πάντως!!) χιχιχιχ

----------


## granita_ed

οχι θα κανω μια πολύ αυστηρη 3 μέρες μπας και χάσω μισο κιλό.εγω ηδη αρχισα να νοιωθω χοντρη σ αυτα τα κιλά επειδη κάτσανε καιρο πανω μου.παντως πιστευω οτι τα δυο τελευταια κιλα θα με πεθανουν!χαχα

----------


## granita_ed

α δε μ αρεσει η μπριζολα!!απιστευτο ε?γενικά δε θα αλλαζα με τπτ μια μεριδα τηγαν.πατατες!

----------


## Constance

Ρε ειναι φοβερο πραγματικα.Ειμαι με απωλεια ενος κιλου το μηνα.Πριν δυο μηνες ακριβως ημουν 70.:P

Ουτε κι εγω τρελαινομαι για μπριζολες αλλα στις ταβερνες εχει τοσα μεζεδακια...Κολαση!

----------


## Constance

Αν με παει ετσι δηλαδη, θελω ακομα 4 μηνες διαιτα...Ελεος!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ θα κάνω διαιτα μεχρι το αλλο καλοκαιρι τοτε!κοιτα εγω το χω βάλει στόχο να παω σιγα σιγα για 2 μήνες!

----------


## Constance

Mωρε κι εγω ετσι ελεγα χαλαρα, αλλα ειναι μερες που πειναω και φτανω τις θερμιδες συντηρησης (2000 περιπου).

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα!!! κονστανσ τουλαχιστον εχεις απωλεια μεσα στους 2 μηνες.. εγω κοντευω τους 4 και ειμαι στα ιδια.. σημερα +200 απο το πουθενα . κριμα και εφαγα και μπροκολο χθες..ηταν απο τις καλυτερες μερες διατροφικα εδω και καιρο.68.200 σημερα  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## granita_ed

εγω δε μπορω να πω οτι εκανα ιδιαιτερη προσπάθεια αλλα κ πάλι ευτυχως που δε πάχυνα πολύ.παντως εχω κουραστεί αρκετά μπορω να πω.

----------


## Constance

sanelaki σιγουρα υπαρχουν και χειροτερα κολληματα.Εγω κιολας δεν ειναι οτι κολλαω ανευ λογου.Απλα υπηρξαν μερες που εφαγα τις βλακειουλες μου.Βρεθηκα και στα 67 ακριβως και ανεβοκατεβαινω εδω και ενα μηνα.Το να κανεις διατροφη χωρις παρασπονδιες και να κολλας ειναι πιο σπαστικο σιγουρα.

----------


## sanelaki

a καλα.. αυτο ειναι το χειροτερο..ουτε να το σκεφτομαι δεν 8ελω..λες μα καλα τοση προσπα8εια τσαμπα???

----------


## koralaki

τα ιδια!

----------


## penelope1985

Sasa ελα να φαμε! Ειμαστε γειτονισες ε? Καλα δεν θελω να ακουω μλκς! Την Κυριακη θα παμε να φαμε.... Λεμε...

----------


## fuxia

51.5 σήμερα....
ελένη γερά! κρατήσου λίγο να απομακρυνθείς λιγο από την βλαμμένη εξάρα!:smirk:

----------


## fuxia

σαν να φαίνεται πως αυτά είναι τα πραγματικά, πολύ αργά κατεβαίνω! αλλά υγεία!!:spin:

----------


## fuxia

έχεις δίκιο σπάνια σκέφτομαι ψύχραιμα αυτά που μου λες τώρα αλλά ντάξει, κάθε μέρα μια νέα προσπάθεια!:kiss:

----------


## fuxia

έλα ντε:sniffle:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Κονστανς, δεν το πιστεύω ότι το λέω εγώ αυτό, αλλά συστηματική γυμναστική δοκίμασες? Εννοώ 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα βάρη και τις υπόλοιπες κάτι σε αερόβια... Τις πρώτες 2-3 εβδομάδες δεν θα δεις τίποτα αλλά μετα...:eureka:
> Από πόντους βλέπεις να χάνεις παρ'όλο που μένεις σταθερή στα κιλά?


Οχι δεν ειμαι γραμμενη σε γυμναστηριο, αλλα η δουλεια μου εχει ορθοστασια και επισης αναγκαζομαι να περπαταω πολυ καθε μερα.Το λεω γενικα αυτο και κανεις δε το θεωρει γυμναστικη αλλα δε νομιζω οτι κανεις περπαταει οσο εγω καθε μερα ειλικρινα.Παντως θα γραφτω και σε γυμναστηριο μεσα στο μηνα.Δε νομιζω παντως οτι φταιει η ελλειψη γυμναστικης γιατι δεν κανω καθιστικη ζωη σε καμια περιπτωση.Απο ποντους χανω απιστευτα.Δηλαδη τον τελευταιο μηνα ενω ειμαι ιδια κιλα επεσα σε ποντους και το ειδα στα ρουχα μου.Φοραγα 40 και τωρα μπαινω πλεον στο 38. :Wink:

----------


## absolute

θα συμφωνησω με ελενη απολυτα,absolutely!!χανουμε ποντους Constance,εμενα το τζιν παντως που οταν πρωτοπηγα 50 κιλα μου εκανε χωρις να μπορω ομως να αναπνευσω τωρα πλυμενο ειναι γ@ματο!!(για να μη γκρινιαζω και εγω συνεχεια:bigsmile :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Παιδια σιγουρα οι ποντοι ειναι καλυτερη ενδειξη απο τη ζυγαρια.Και ειμαι σε φαση που με βλεπω με ρουχα και μου αρεσω πλεον οτι και να βαλω απο τη ντουλαπα μου.Αλλα θελω να χασω τα υπολοιπα κιλα αφενως γιατι τοσο ειναι το ιδανικο μου βαρος (συμφωνα με 3 διαιτολογους που εχω παει) και αφετερου για να μην κανω μια μερα παρασπονδια και παθαινω φρικη που πλησιαζω το 7αρακι απειλητικα.:P (για να μην πω για τις μερες περιοδου που μπορει να εχω φουσκωμα 1-2 κιλα)

----------


## absolute

σε ΝΙΩΘΩ!!!ετσι για το γαμωτο και εγω θελω να τα χασω και να μην ξαναδω 50 ποτε ακομη και αν φαω 1/2 τουρτα στην καθισια μου και βραδυ!!χεχεχεχεεεε:smilegrin::smil egrin:

----------


## Constance

Ειναι και το θεμα οτι γιατι να κανω εκπτωσεις στο στοχο μου.Παντως επειδη εχω κουραστει μερες που θα βλεπω οτι δεν αντεχω θα τρωω κανονικα.Ποτε 1200,ποτε 2000 θερμιδες ε δε μπορει κατι θα χασω.:P

----------


## absolute

εγω τελευταια φορα που χαλασα τη διατροφη(πριν καμια 10αρια μερες) ακομη δεν εχω επανελθει και ας τρωω 1100-1200..

ναι,ειναι κουραστικο απιστευτα,ειδικα το δικο μου κολλημα με τη διατροφη,και το μετρημα θερμιδων και το ζυγισμα των τροφων και καθε μερα τοοοσοοο ψυχοφθορο αυτο το πρωινο ζυγισμα..αλλα που θα παει θα τον πιασουμε και εμεις τον στοχο και μετα χαλααααραααα!!

ειμαστε ΠΟΛΥ κοντα:bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## absolute

δυο βηματα μπροστα + ενα βημα πισω=1 (ακομη) βημα μπροστα!

----------


## Constance

Μωρε εχω κουραστει απλα να κανω διατροφη 1200 θερμιδων.Θελω να φαω κατι παραπανω επιτελους.Μισο χρονο κανω διαιτα.Τιποτα απο δω και περα ποτε συντηρηση, ποτε διαιτα και βλεπουμε.Σημερα τουλαχιστον πηγα καλα δεν εφαγα παραπανω απο 1200.

----------


## penelope1985

Eτσι ειναι παιδια δραμα η κατασταση... Καθε μερα να διαλεξεις τι θα φας...

----------


## penelope1985

Η συντηρηση ειναι σαν διαιτα για μενα ακομη...

----------


## Λουνα

Bλεπω οτι ειστε 60 50 κιλα και εχω αγχοθει ειμαι 95 κ θελω να φτασω 65 κ μου φαινεται απιστευτο!!!!

----------


## Λουνα

Μεχρι τ γιορτη μου τ Δεκεμβριο θελω να εχω χασει 20 κιλα ξερω ειναι πολλα!κ 80 να παω μεχρι τοτε δεν θα εχω προβλημα αλλα θελω να μπω σε ενα φορεμα!!!Αυριο τελειωνει η δευτερη βδομαδας διαιτας αλλα δεν ξερω ποσα εχω χασει γτ σημερα που ηθελα να παω αδιαθετησα:sniffle:
θα τα καταφερω που θα παει!!!

----------


## Λουνα

ηθελα να παω στ διαιτολογο ηθελα να γραψω αλλα τ μυαλο μου ειναι αλλου!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Λούνα δεν είμασταν όλες 50 και 60 κιλά. Κοίτα την Πηνελόπη που έχασε 30 κιλά. Αφού μπορεί εκείνη μπορείς και εσύ!!!



Ω ναι!

----------


## Λουνα

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!μακαρι να ειχα ξεκινησει κ εγω οταν ημουν 85 θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα τωρα

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Η συντηρηση ειναι σαν διαιτα για μενα ακομη...


Σκατουλες.:/

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Η συντηρηση ειναι σαν διαιτα για μενα ακομη...
> 
> 
> Σκατουλες.:/



Ιndeed

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Λουνα_
> Συγχαρητήρια !!!!μακαρι να ειχα ξεκινησει κ εγω οταν ημουν 85 θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα τωρα



Βεβαια εισαι και 5 ποντους ψηλοτερη οποτε ειναι το ιδιο...

----------


## granita_ed

ωχου ολα μου φαινονται τοοοοοοοοοσο δυσκολα!!!!!!!!πω πω Πηνελόπη αγχώθηκα κ για την ταβέρνα!ηδη σκέφτομαι τι θα φάμε!

----------


## penelope1985

κρεας

----------


## Constance

Στην ταβερνα θα φαμε απουλα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Ετσι Ετσι!

Λοιπον σημερα 
-800 γρ
53.9

----------


## sanelaki

popo ελενη εχεις φορτσαρει για τα καλα ε? μπραβο εφυγες και απο το 9 σχεδον!!και κοιτα και το στοχο σου... 63 απο 21!!! μπραβο.. πηνελοπη - 800? μας πατησες ολες παλι!! μπραβο!!
εγω σημερα -500 στα 67,7..ακομα να φτασω το 66 μου..

----------


## sanelaki

α ενταξει μια χαρα!! κουκλα θα εισαι.. εγω ειμαι 4 μηνες συνεχεια 66 69 66 69.. πιο κατω δεν εχω παει.. 8α τα καταφερω ομως τωρα το νιωθω!!!

----------


## granita_ed

penelope δεν ειμαι φαν του κρέατος!υποσχεθειτε μου οτι θα φάμε κ τα υπολοιπα τα συνοδευτικά!χαχα

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

σήμερα 55.1 . αντε σιγά-σιγά λέω ξεκινήσω συντήρηση.. penelope τα φώτα σου... καμιά συμβουλή???

----------


## Constance

granita ουτε κι εγω μην ανησυχεις θα παρουμε μαζι μεζεδακια και συνοδευτικα.:P Εχει πραμα η ταβερνα αμα πας δε μενει κανεις νηστικος δυστυχως. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Σημερα -300.Μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## koralaki

84.1 meτα την προβα γενεθλιων με παστα ουζο κ ψαρικα  :Big Grin:

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα,

+ 1,100 σήμερα (86,6)

μία βάζω ένα κιλό, μία το χάνω

να δω πότε θα ξεφύγω από το 85 - 86

 :Frown:

----------


## Erfolg

60,7.θελω να παω 54 βαζοντας μικρους στοχους καθε φορα.μεχρι την αλλη εβδομαδα να εχω φτασει τα 60 για να δω το πολυποθητο 5..κουραγιο σε ολους!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> penelope δεν ειμαι φαν του κρέατος!υποσχεθειτε μου οτι θα φάμε κ τα υπολοιπα τα συνοδευτικά!χαχα



σοβαρα θες να σ το υποσχεθω? με μενα δεν μιλας... ολα τα φαμε...

----------


## granita_ed

Tέλεια!!ανυπομονώ..βεβαια μετα παλι δε θα μαζεύομαι αλλα δε πειράζει!

----------


## vanvan

Μετά απο μια πολύ δύσκολη εβδομαδα ( ψυχολογική ) για μένα, με πολύ φαγητό και μια μίνι ασθένεια , καθώς και μία κατσαρόλα κοτόσουπα, αποφάσισα να αρχίσω να γράφω το βάρος μου ξανά.

λοιπον ..

66.8

παλι καλά δηλαδη...

----------


## Λουνα

Να κανω μια ερωτηση ασχετη με τ θεμα?η κοτοσουπα εχει πολλες θερμιδες?

----------


## sanelaki

KALΗμερα!! -200 σημερα..αργα και σταθερα!67,5!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
-300 σημερα 
53.6

----------


## sanelaki

ποπο πηνελοπη εχεις φυγει εσυ τελειως!!αντε μεχρι το 50 σε αφηνουμε!!οχι παρακατω... :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχα να σ πω την αληθεια δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου τωρα... Το τικερακι το αλλα ξα μονο και μονο επειδη οταν πεφτεις απο το στοχο σου χαλαει ο πινακας στη σελιδα...

----------


## sanelaki

χαλαει? δηλαδη? δεν εχω φτασει δυστυχως για να το μαθω..

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι μετα σε καθε βαρος που πεφτει αλλαζει ο πινακας.... και το βαρος που εχεις φτασει γινεται το κατωτερο και οχι αυτο που ειχες θεσει ως κατωτερο... καταλαβες?

----------


## sanelaki

α μια χαρα δηλαδη!!!πρεπει να διαβασω εγω τωρα ακου μαθημα.. επιχειρησιακη ηθικη και δεοντολογια..αχ!!! δινω αυριο :sniffle:
και δεν εχω καμια ορεξη ομως....

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλα μεχρι να διαβασεις Πραγματολογια δεν εχεις διαβασει τπτ...

----------


## sanelaki

ωχ..και αυτο κακο ακουγεται!!!αλλα λογικα δεν θα εχω τετοια εγω.. ειμαι στο χρηματοοικονομικο στο παπει..οποτε αποκλειεται!!

----------


## penelope1985

Πα.Πει το μονο πανεπιστημιο που δεν απεργει και δεν χανουν ποτε εξεταστικες...

----------


## sanelaki

eeeeλααααα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Βεβαια... Εμεις 5 χρονια ημασταν κλειστοι παντως...

----------


## sanelaki

εσεις? τι σχολη ησουν?

----------


## sasa14

52 σήμερα και αισίως είχα να δω τον αριθμό αυτό 2χρόνια....
παρά κάτι τόσα ήμουν όταν είχα γνωρίσει το αγόρι που είμαι μέχρι τώρα....απο τις 20 νοεμβρίου του 2008....

πόσο πολύ είχα καταστρέψει τον εαυτό μου!!!

μα τι λάθος!!!

----------


## sasa14

eleni1201 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ....

ζορίζομαι αλλά θα τα καταφέρω
θα το παλέψω τουλάχιστον και δεν θα το αφήσω στην μέση 

άλλα 3κιλά θέλω να χάσω και ΘΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΩ 
.....

δεν ξαναπέφτω στο ίδιο λάθος !!!

----------


## Constance

sasa 3 κιλα βουνο ρε γμτ.Ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να χασεις αυτα τα τελευταια 3 κιλα...Κι εγω θελω να τα χασω αλλα οχι με ρυθμους χελωνας και αλλη πεινα.Τεσπα,σημερα -100.

----------


## sasa14

όχι με ρυθμούς χελώνας δεν θέλω ούτε εγώ ...

έχω βάλει ένα "deadline" μέχρι της 24 οκτωβρίου ..
δεν είναι πολύ και ας είναι και 3,5 η και 4τα κιλάκια που θα χάσω μέχρι τότε!!!

δεν θέλω ρυθμούς χελώνας γιατί δεν μπορώ έτσι και αλλιως να νιώθω αιωνίος τηνβ πίεση 
μην πιεις μπύρα
μην φας μεζέ
μην φας γλυκό 
μην μην 

ας το κάνω ένα μήνα να τελειώνω και μετλα προσοχή απλά!!

----------


## Constance

Σου το ευχομαι.Μακαρι να μη φας κολλημα οπως εγω.
Κρινοντας απο τη δικη μου απωλεια τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες 2 κιλα,για να χασω τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να κανω διαιτα μεχρι και τον Γεναρη.:no:

----------


## koralaki

bravo sasa!!! 
-300 σημερα !!!

----------


## sasa14

Constance κάνεις δίαιτα κανονική ..

εννοώ την "ιδεολογία"
ψητό μια κουταλία λάδι???

και δεν χάνεις...???
αν επιτρέπεται πόσο ετών είσαι??

μληπως η γυμναστική βοηθήσει τις καύσεις σου??

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> bravo sasa!!! 
> -300 σημερα !!!


-500 μετα το πρωινο και το wc !!! :spin:

----------


## sanelaki

πο ρε μανα μοθ.. κοραλακι μισος ανθρωπος που λενε ε??? χααχχχχα:cul::bouncy::lol::cul:

----------


## Λουνα

sanelaki Πειραια μενεις?

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> πο ρε μανα μοθ.. κοραλακι μισος ανθρωπος που λενε ε??? χααχχχχα:cul::bouncy::lol::cul:


xaxaxaxa δε ξερω πως την εχει δει ο οργανισμος μου,
μολις φαω βρωμη...τρεχω...
αδιαθετησα κιολα οποτε...ζυγισμα ξανα σε λιγες μερες να μην στεναχωρηθω

----------


## penelope1985

+200 σημερα και δεν ξερω απο που...
1400 χτες...

53.8

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα κ μπράβο σε όλους 

πηνελόπη μην το σκέφτεσαι καν ...είδες τώρα που είσαι χαλαρή συνεχίζεις να χάνεις αν κ αν έφαγες μόνο τα χθεσινά λογικό μου φαίνετα...να χάνεις!!!
εγώ σήμερα φοράω ένα τζην που είχα πάαααρα πολλά χρόνια να φορέσω με άνεση 26νούμερο!!!

και νιώθω πολύ καλά ...
αν και εχθές το απόγευμα ψόφησα της πείνας!!
και γενικώς τελευταία πεινάω...αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω!!

Αλλα 2 κιλά μείνανε θα τα φάω ..δεν θα με φάνε!!

----------


## Constance

+100 σημερα.Ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια. :Smile:

----------


## Lifedrops

Η δικια μου ζυγαρια κανει το εξης χαριτωμενο. Τις 2 πρωτες φορες που ανεβαινω με δειχνει 3 κιλα λιγοτερο. Οποτε ανεβαινω κατεβαινω ανεβαινω κατεβαινω και ξανανεβαινω :shocked2: Μερικες φορες για να χαιρομαι απλως ανεβαινω:smilegrin: Πολυ περιεργο. Την 3η φορα παντως (τσεκαρισμενο κι απο αλλες ζυγαριες) δειχνει σωστα.

----------


## click

και η δικια μου συνηθως με την 3η φορα ξεκαθαριζει τι εννοει :P

----------


## koralaki

μπραβο ελενη!
σημερα κρατηθηκα κ δεν ζυγιστηκα
ζυγιστηκα ομως χθες βραδυ απο περιεργεια κ με εδειχνε 85+
οποτε καλα πρεπει ναμαι.
τωρα μενει να μην κανω αλλες ατασθαλιες κ να μαγειρεψω στεγνα για 1-2 μερες.

----------


## sanelaki

μενω παγκρατι!! σημερα - 600! 66.9.. επιτελους..τωρα νιωθω ετοιμη να παω παρακατω...

----------


## penelope1985

+1.2 σημερα... 

55 ολα.

----------


## sasa14

51,5 σήμερα ....

με τρεμόπαισμα στο 52....
επίσημο ζύγισμα είναι Κυριακή οπότε ελπίζω οτι το έχω!!!

εχθές είχα βγει με ένα φίλο μου ..περριέ εγώ, club-sandwitch αυτος 
εχθές..κέρασα κιόλας λόγο καινούριας δουλειάς, pizzes τους φίλους μου!!

μιλάμε το τι έχουν δει τα ματάκια μου αυτές τις μέρες και κρατιέμαι δεν περιγράφεται...
και κρατιέμαι το σκυλί με νύχια και με δοντια δεν φαντάζεστε !!
εμ πόσο καιρό θα κάνω να το δω το 49 εεεε πόσο 

έχω 3εβδομάδες ακόμη περιθώριο να κάνω δίαιτα μετά ούτε μια μέρα!!

ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ 
προτιμώ μια μικρή σοκολάτα απο το μια κανονική .. αλλά να την φάω όμως...γιατί δεν παλεύεται!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

εεεεε sasa περίμενε και εμένααααα :P
εγώ ακόμα 52 είμαι... πλάκα σου κάνω βρε!! μπράβο σου συνέχισε έτσι!!! :thumbup:
μην το βλέπεις όμως σαν δίαιτα και ταλαιπωρήσε! να το βλέπεις σαν διατροφή διότι δε θέλουμε μόνο να χάσουμε τα κιλά αλλα να τα διατηρήσουμε κιόλας!  :Wink:

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα ζυγίστηκα ευτυχώς είμαι 59.2. νόμιζα οτι θα χα παει 60+

----------


## sasa14

δεν μπορώ.......
και αυτό είναι αυτό που κατάλαβα πλέον για τον εαυτό μου!!

απλά όταν φτάνω το ιδανικό μου βάρος...μια μέρα τρώω κάτι που θέλω και την υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα λειτουργώ κανονικά κανονικό μεσημεριανό χωρίς πολλά ψωμιά και τέτοια βράδυ γιαούρτι, σαλάτα , φρούτο !!
έτσι διατηρούμε!


ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ 55 ΠΟΤΕ 
σήμερα φόρεσα ένα παντελόνι που είχα χρόνια να το βάλω και πάνω απο τα μπούτια δεν ανέβαινε!!

η ντουλάπα μου βρήκε νόημα ξανά!!!

Marry Poppins εσύ την δευτέρα θα είσαι πιο κάτω οποτε μην μιλάς ..

επίσης βρήκα μια προσυντήρηση που είχα απο την δίαιτα που έχω!!

ποτέ δεν την έχω κάνει αλλά ελπίζω να την κάνω τώρα!!
βλέπουμε όμως!!

----------


## Constance

Τελειο συναισθημα να σου μπαινουν ξανα τα παλια σου ρουχα!Εγω πλεον εχω πεταξει και ολα τα φαρδια.Ποτε ξανα!
Σημερα στα ιδια απο κιλα, το ποτακι το χθεσινοβραδυνο δε βοηθησε και πολυ αλλα δεν πειραζει. :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

τέλειο πραγματικά ...
να βλέπεις και πάλι την ντουλάπα σου γεμάτη και όχι άδεια γιατί με τίποτα δεν νιώθεις άνετα!!!!!


να μην σκέφτεσαι τι μπλούζα και το τάδε παντελόνι και τα σχετικά!!!

ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΗΝΩ ΠΙΣΩ!!
χαίρομαι που νιώθω τόσο δυνατή δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα πλέον ούτε τα σκ ούτε τα βράδια....

είναι όλα στα μυαλό μας 

ότι και να γίνει εγώ θα συνεχίσω!!
και αν τα καταστρέψω όλα και πάλι θα συνεχίσω!!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Τελειο συναισθημα να σου μπαινουν ξανα τα παλια σου ρουχα!Εγω πλεον εχω πεταξει και ολα τα φαρδια.Ποτε ξανα!
> Σημερα στα ιδια απο κιλα, το ποτακι το χθεσινοβραδυνο δε βοηθησε και πολυ αλλα δεν πειραζει.


εγω παλι πρεπει να παω για ψωνια... μονο με 2 παντελονια εχω μεινει... ευτυχως μπλουζακια ακομη εχω.. βολευομαι με τις ζακετουλες οταν εχει κρυο .. αλλα αν κρυωσει ο καιρος για τα καλα πρεπει να ψωνισω και μακριμανικα...

αλλα δεν ειναι τελειο συναισθημα αυτο? εγω παντως τρελενομαι που εχω γεματη ντουλαπα αλλα τιποτε δεν μου κανει, ολα ειναι μεγαλα πια!!!! :Big Grin:  πρεπει να καθησω να κανω ξεκαθαρισμα καποια στιγμη..

και.... πρεπει να προμηθευτω και εσωρουχα.. χαχα καποια κοριτσια πια ειναι βρακες.. και εκει με ελαχιστα εχω μεινει... τελεια ανανεωση φθινοπωρινη μεσα εξω!! Χαχα :P

----------


## koralaki

84.0 κ ναι ειναι ωραια να μην εχεις να βαλεις ρουχα επειδη σου ειναι μεγαλα!
εγω δεν εχω καθολου χειμωνιατικα, ολα τα εδωσα το καλοκαιρι αντι να τα κρυψω.
μονο τα μπουφαν εχω κ τα δερματινα (που κ αυτα που να τα βαλω τεραστια ειναι)
σε 1-2 εβδομαδες παω Αθηνα για ψωνια! αν χαλασει ο καιρος πριν καηκα  :Big Grin: 
Ζωη κ γω με μπουφανακι πανω απο τα καλοκαιρινα τη βγαζω προς το παρον!

----------


## fuxia

εγώ για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο στα κιλά δεν βλέπω δραματική μείωση μια τα χάνω μια τα βάζω αλλά αραιά και που βρίσκω παντελόνια που πριν ένα χρόνο (1-2 κιλά παραπάνω) ήταν κανονικά πάνω μου ενώ τώρα δεν στέκουν καν...λες κι έχασα τα διπλάσια!:bouncy:

----------


## penelope1985

-500
54.5

----------


## sanelaki

+300 57.2  :Mad:

----------


## Constance

+300.Ενα παγωτακι τι κανει το ριμαδι.:P

----------


## koralaki

83.8
-200
χωρις τουαλεττα με περιοδο...
αντε να τελειωσει  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> 
> εγω παλι πρεπει να παω για ψωνια... μονο με 2 παντελονια εχω μεινει... ευτυχως μπλουζακια ακομη εχω.. βολευομαι με τις ζακετουλες οταν εχει κρυο .. αλλα αν κρυωσει ο καιρος για τα καλα πρεπει να ψωνισω και μακριμανικα...
> 
> αλλα δεν ειναι τελειο συναισθημα αυτο? εγω παντως τρελενομαι που εχω γεματη ντουλαπα αλλα τιποτε δεν μου κανει, ολα ειναι μεγαλα πια!!!! πρεπει να καθησω να κανω ξεκαθαρισμα καποια στιγμη..
> 
> και.... πρεπει να προμηθευτω και εσωρουχα.. χαχα καποια κοριτσια πια ειναι βρακες.. και εκει με ελαχιστα εχω μεινει... τελεια ανανεωση φθινοπωρινη μεσα εξω!! Χαχα :P


Zwhtsa να πας για ψωνια συντομα δε το συζητω.Κι εγω ειμαι σε αυτη τη φαση που πλεον δεν εχω ρουχα να βαλω λογω αδυνατισματος.Ειμαι πολυ ανεβασμενη γι'αυτο το λογο.Πρωτη φορα πηγαινω για ψωνια και τα χαιρομαι.Τωρα καταλαβαινω τις εξαρτημενες απο τα ψωνια.:P Μπλουζακια ειναι παντα πιο ok.Τα παντελονια και οι φουστες εχουν τη διαφορα.Ενα μπλουζακι και πιο φαρδυ το φορας.Να κανεις και το ξεσκαρταρισμα για να μην επαναπαυθεις οτι α εχεις και πιο μεγαλα ρουχα και φας.Εγω τα εστειλα ολα τα μεγαλα παντελονια στον αγυριστο.:P

----------


## Λουνα

98.600 κ αδιαθετη!αλλα τ ιδιο μου κανει :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## penelope1985

-900 σημερα
53.6
Κριμα γιατι θα παω στη ταβερνα και αυριο θα ειμαι τουλαχιστον τα ιδια πανω...

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ειναι αληθεια... βεβαια χτες ημουν ολη τη μερα στο ποδι... πηγα 2 ωρες γυμναστηριο και το βραδυ εφαγα νεκταρινια αν και σκυλοπεινουσα....

----------


## Constance

68 κιλα σημερα.Απο Δευτερα διαιτα.Σημερα θα πεσουν μασες.:P

----------


## sasa14

καλησπερίζω το όμορφο forum !!


λοιπόν λοιπόν εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα και ναι ναι είδα το 51 και το 51,5...


και ναι ναι είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη αν και θέλω γλυκό θα κάνω το σ*@#!*( μου παξιμάδι 

αλλα σε 2 εβδομάδες θα μπω στα haangen dans και θα ξεσκίσω 2 μπαλίτσες και ναι ναι δεννν νρεπομαι καθόλου..
ίσα ίσα το περιμένω πως και πως!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλησπερίζω το όμορφο forum !!
> 
> 
> λοιπόν λοιπόν εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα και ναι ναι είδα το 51 και το 51,5...
> 
> 
> και ναι ναι είμαι τρισευτυχισμένη αν και θέλω γλυκό θα κάνω το σ*@#!*( μου παξιμάδι 
> 
> ...


τελεια sasa14 :spin: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sasa14

νιώθω ακόμη ότι έχω δύναμη μέσα μου και θα την εξαντλήσω γιατί πόνεσα πολύ γιαυτό που είχα κάνει στον εαυτό μου και τώρα επανορθώνω...και έχω κ άλλα στοιχεία να διορθώσω αλλά ξεκίνησα απο αυτό γιατί το όφειλα και στον εαυτό μου και στους γύρω μου...όοοχι να είμαι αδύνατη αλλά ευτυχισμένη και για εμένα αυτά τα 5, 10 κιλά με έκαναν δυστυχισμένη και τώρα συνεχίζω το δεύτερο....22 οκτωβρίου πετάω τα τσιγάρα ...όλα!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

μακάρι να τα πας εξίσου καλά και με το κάπνισμα διότι είναι τεράαααστιο θέμα και ίσως ο αγώνας να είναι τόσος σκληρός όσο αυτός της απώλειας περιττών κιλών!!! είμαι σίγουρη όμως ότι αν το έχεις πάρει πραγματικά απόφαση θα τα καταφέρεις!!!! όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι εξάλλου!!!!

----------


## koralaki

σασα καλη δυναμη! δυστηχως το τσιγαρο ειναι εξισου υπουλο με το φαγητο...

Σημερα δεν ζυγιστηκα καθοτι απλα δεν προλαβα, με το ξυπνημα απο τα ουζα κ τις βαφλες
βρεθηκα στην μεσημεριανη ψησταρια.
Στεναχωρηθηκα που δε προλαβα να ζυγιστω κ δε προλαβα ουτε στο διαιτολογο να παω...  :Frown:

----------


## leny

δυστυχως η δικη μου ζυγαρια δειχνει μεταβολες της ταξης των 500γρ  :Frown:  παραυτα θα καταθετω το καθημερινο νουμερο.. Σημερα λοιπον (οπως και τις προηγουμενες 3 μερες) 55.5

----------


## koralaki

αφου μετραει τοσο μικρη αυξομειωση μηπως σε ριχνει αυτο που θα βλεπεις?
πχ αν εχεις παρει μονο 100 γρ. κ εισαι 55.6 θα σε δειξει 56.
κριμα δεν ειναι?
κανε οικονομιες να παρεις μια ακριβειας ή να ζυγιζεσαι πιο σπανια θα προτεινα ωστε να πεφτει διαρκως.

----------


## fuxia

ax εμένα να δεις τι γουρουνιές μου δείχνει. 200 γρ μου τα χρεώνει ως 1 επιπλέον (μπορεί και παραπανω). αν φάω 2500 θερμίδες περισσότερες, περίπου 350 γρ λίπους, θα με δείξει έως και 4 πάνω! την μισώ!!:grind:

----------


## leny

δεν με πολυχαλαει, γτ τουλαχιστον η αλλαγη που βλεπω ειναι "δραματικη" :P παντως ετυχε επι μια βδομαδα να με δειχνει συνεχεια στα ιδια, πραγμα που οντως ηταν καπως απογοητευτικο... αλλα κοριτσια, οπως αναφερετε και πιο πανω, η καλυτερη ζυγαρια ειναι τα παλια μας ρουχα  :Smile:

----------


## smart

εγω εχω υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου οτι δε θα ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα αλλα....  :Frown: 
ωστοσο θα καταγραφω σε εβδομαδιαια βαση . ωστε να ειναι ορατη η διαφορα οταν τα κοιταζω αργοτερα τουλαχιστον  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by smart_
> εγω εχω υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου οτι δε θα ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα αλλα.... 
> ωστοσο θα καταγραφω σε εβδομαδιαια βαση . ωστε να ειναι ορατη η διαφορα οταν τα κοιταζω αργοτερα τουλαχιστον


Εγώ έχω διαπιστώσει ότι αυτές τις 3 μέρες που δεν ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα τα πάω πολύ καλύτερα από τις άλλες που ζυγιζόμουν κάθε μέρα, σε σχέση με το φαγητό και την γυμναστική.. δεν ξέρω πόσο θα κρατήσει, ελπίζω αρκετά!! Καταχώνιασα κάπου την ζυγαριά να μην την βλέπω οπότε κρατιέμαι!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
+ 1 κιλο
54.6

----------


## leny

καλημερα σε ολες! 55 σημερα (-500) Οι "δραματικες" αλλαγες που λεγαμε :P

----------


## fuxia

λοιπόν εμένα χθες το πρωί με έδειξε 54...είχαμε τραπέζι την προηγούμενη κι έφαγα απόλα...και σήμερα 51 :Embarrassment:  -3kg!! χριστός και παναγιά 1 κουβάς νερό έφυγε από πάνω μου??

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα...
επίσημα 51, και δεν πήγα και τουαλέτα!!!

νιώθω πολύ καλά!!!
συνεχίζω ..ιδανικό -3κιλά 

αλλά εχω βάλει ακόμη 2 εβδομάδες δίαιτα μετά θα κάνω ένα στοπ έστω μια ημέρα ...

και τα 50 όμως είναι τα ιδανικά μου!!
δεν θέλω να χαλάσω τη δίαιτα μου!!ειλικρινά προσπάθησα και πιέστηκα πολύ για να το καταστρέψω τώρα!!

----------


## Constance

+500 γραμμαρια.Μικρο το κακο.Βουρ για να χασω το ενα κιλο που πηρα τις τελευταιες 2 εβδομαδες. :Smile:

----------


## Iris-Maria-Nefeli

Καλημέρα!! 54.2 σήμερα!!!!!!!!!! Αυτοσχεδιάζω στη συντήρηση αλλά μάλλον πετυχαίνει...

----------


## Erfolg

60,4 σημερα.καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## koralaki

+2000 g σημερα, λογικο μετα απο τοσα ποτα,
ειναι κ πρισμενη η μουρη μου χαλια

----------


## granita_ed

+600γρ σημερα.καλα ειναι

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας και παλι και απο μενα.... εχω χασει επεισοδια κανονικα, αλλα ειμαι αποφασισμενη να ξαναμπω σε εναν ρυθμο! 
Σημερα 76,1 και πολυ θυμωμενη με τον εαυτο μου!!

----------


## leny

κοριτσια τωρα που λετε για συντηρηση... ισχυει οτι πρεπει να χανουμε 1-2 παραπανω κιλακια κατα τη διαιτα γτ με τη συντηρηση επανερχονται?

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα -200
54.4

----------


## penelope1985

Eλενη πριν ποσο καιρο ησουν 75?

----------


## penelope1985

Tπτ απλα επειδη οταν μπηκες στο φορουμ ειχες ηδη χασει καποια κιλα... Ποσο καιρο κανεις προσπαθεια τωρα?

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι καταλαβα τι λες... καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## fuxia

Akoma 0.6 k kaneis neo atomiko rekor, mpravo!

----------


## Constance

-400 σημερα.Ξεφουσκωμα.

----------


## leny

καλημερα! 55 για δευτερη μερα

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σήμερα με δείχνει 59.5 αλλά δε με πειράζει γιατι χτες εφαγα πολύ λίγο αλλά πολύ αργά το βράδυ οποτε ειναι απ αυτο.ηδη τρωω πιο σωστά νομίζω οτι εφτασε η ώρα να συνεχίσω την προσπάθεια.

----------


## brazil

-500γρ σημερα και αρχιζω να ξεφουσκωνω... 75,6.

----------


## Λουνα

Η δίαιτα μου εχει μικρη σοκολατα υγειας για απογευματινο μπορεις να τ δοκιμασεις

----------


## leny

eleni1201 κι εγω το ιδιο θεμα εχω... το θεωρω κοροιδια να φαω ενα μικρο κομματι, μαλλον ειμαι απο τα ατομα που χορταινουν πρωτα με τα ματια :P συνεπως, σε περιοδο διαιτας επιτρεπω ολοκληρο γλυκο σε εξαιρετικες περιπτωσεις, αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι ολοκληρο

----------


## koralaki

84.2 
κ δε μου αρεσουν καθολου τα μικρα κομματια,
ή το τρως κ το ευχαριστιεσαι ή καθολου!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Erfolg

συμφωνω απολυτα!60,2 σημερα.-200

----------


## koralaki

εφαγα μια βαφλα παρεπιπτοντως το σαββατο βραδυ με 2 μπαλες παγωτο κ μερεντα μμμμμμμμμμ
μουπεσε λιγο βαρυα μετα τα ουζα αλλα αξιζε!
παμε τωρα να ριξουμε τα κιλα του σαββατοκυριακου!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> εφαγα μια βαφλα παρεπιπτοντως το σαββατο βραδυ με 2 μπαλες παγωτο κ μερεντα μμμμμμμμμμ
> μουπεσε λιγο βαρυα μετα τα ουζα αλλα αξιζε!
> παμε τωρα να ριξουμε τα κιλα του σαββατοκυριακου!


τωρα τη θυμηθηκες?

----------


## koralaki

εμ τωρα κανω διακοπες εγω πηνελοπη μου...

----------


## koralaki

84.0 φαγωμενη κ ντυμενη
αρα αυριο θαμαι παλι 83+ κ ξαναρχιζω για 7

----------


## penelope1985

+300 σημερα...
Παλι καλα...

----------


## penelope1985

Ax Ελενη! Καλο ξεφουσκωμα!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> εμ τωρα κανω διακοπες εγω πηνελοπη μου...



Οχι εννοω τωρα τη θυμηθηκες απο το Σαββατο?

----------


## penelope1985

Στο εστιατορειο της σχολης επειδη το προγραμμα ειναι κυκλικο μπορεις να κανεις ενα προχειρο προσδιορισμο θερμιδων οπως κανουμε και για τα φαγητα π τρωμε απο τα ντελιβερυ...

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα  :Smile: 
96 σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι ρε συ. Ενα 500αρι υπολογισε
300 το λαδερο
150 τη φετα
και 60 το ψωμι


Μην τρελενεσαι... αν μη τι αλλο η σχολη λιγοτερο λαδι θα βαζει στο φαι και οχι περισσοτερο...

----------


## leny

καλημερα... για τριτη μερα στα 5 eleni 1201 μπορεις να μη τρως οτιδηποτε σου βαζουν, αλλα να περιοριζεσαι ας πουμε μονο στο φαγητο σου και στη μιση μονο φετα ψωμι... οσο για το τυρι, μια πιρουνια νομιζω ειναι αρκετη... πολλες θερμιδες για το τπτ

----------


## penelope1985

λοιπον μια φετα ψωμι 60 
50 γρ φετα = 2 σπιρτοκουτα = 140 θερμιδες... 

και μια μεριδα λαδερου 300 
μην ειμαστε υπερβολικες...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Πηνελόπη να σε ρωτήσω κάτι off topic? Γίνεται τα τικεράκια που φτιάχνουμε στο www.TickerFactory.com να μπουν και στην οθόνη μπροστά? Γιατί μόνο από την άλλη ιστοσελίδα καταφέρνω να τα βάζω αλλά δεν δείχνουν δεκαδικό μέρος...


οχι μονο το αλλο ξερω και εγω που δεν μετραει δεκαδικα... μαλακια...

----------


## leny

απλα επειδη δν μπορουμε να εχουμε τη ζυγαρια μαζι μας, δν ειναι ευκολο να υπολογιζουμε ποσα γραμμαρια καταναλωνουμε..και αρα και ποσες θερμιδες... γιαυτο οταν τρωμε εξω, καλυτερα να αφηνουμε τα ψωμια-τυρια κατα μερους

----------


## penelope1985

Oχι εξω ειναι π δεν μπορεις να αφησεις τα τυρια και τα ψωμια επειδη οι μεριδες ειναι πολυ σπανια χορταστικες...
Επισης το τυρι και το ψωμι οπου και να το φας εχει τις ιδιες θερμιδες...

----------


## leny

ναι αλλα στο σπιτι μπορεις να ελεγξεις επ'ακριβως την ποσοτητα και να το ενταξεις στο διαιτολογιο σου... ας πουμε εγω που κανω διατροφη με 850-1000 θερμιδες, επιτρεπω οι 100 να ειναι απο το τυρι.. και μετα αρχιζουν τα μαθηματικα για να δω ποση ποσοτητα μπορω να καταναλωσω.. και μετα ζυγισμα και φαγωμα... αλλα αυτος ειναι ο δικος μου τροπος, ο καθενας φανταζομαι ακολουθει τους ρυθμους του και το σωμα του

----------


## Constance

-200 σημερα.

----------


## sasa14

εγώ σήμερα στα ίδια 51..
αλλά καθόλου δεν με πειράζει...
εχώ 2 κιλά ακόμη και τα κιλά που έχασα σε ένα μήνα ακριβώς διατροφή πάλι με καλύπτουν

-4,5 κιλά για ένα μήνα ...

θα το δω το 49..το έχω βάλει στόχο!!

----------


## brazil

Στα ιδια σημερα 75,6... Πρεπει μεχρι την Δευτερα να εχω παει 74,9 και να αρχισω να κατεβαινω παλι.

----------


## fuxia

έσπασα! 51 ακούνητο μια βδομάδα χωρίς να φάω καμιά βλακεία! φταίει που άρχισα και γυμναστική με βάρη? ποτέ πρόλαβα να κάνω μυς, χλωμό το κόβω...

----------


## sasa14

η γυμναστική έστω και μια εβδομάδα παίζει ρόλο στα σίγουρα!!!

μην ανχώνεσαι και εγώ τα ίδια απο την κυριακή μέχρι σήμερα 

βαριά την κυριακή να είμαι -0,500..
θα δείξει μην ανχώνεσαι και μην σπάσεις!!

----------


## O.k.

Kαλημέρα και από εμένα!Είμαι νέο μέλος και αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα!Έχω και εγώ αυτό το κόλλημα της καθημερινής ζυγαριας...:crazy:που με τρελαίνει!Καταρχήν χαίρομαι πολύ που σας βρήκα γιατί είναι σίγουρα πολύ ενθαρρυντικό να μοιράζεσαι απόψεις και να αλληλουποστηρίζεσαι σε μια τέτοια προσπάθεια!
Καλημέρα και καλή αρχή μου

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα Ο.κ. , καλη αρχη και καλες κατηφορες σου ευχομαι!
Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!

----------


## raniadio

ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ ΖΥΓΙΣΜΑ ΜΕ ΓΥΨΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ?
ΠΟΣΟ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΟΥΜΕ?
ΧΑ,ΧΑ,ΧΑ...

----------


## Ava_ed

Καλή σου μέρα, καλή αρχή και καλωσόρισες!
Με υπομονή και θέληση, εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα o.k.!

----------


## fuxia

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> η γυμναστική έστω και μια εβδομάδα παίζει ρόλο στα σίγουρα!!!
> 
> μην ανχώνεσαι και εγώ τα ίδια απο την κυριακή μέχρι σήμερα 
> 
> βαριά την κυριακή να είμαι -0,500..
> θα δείξει μην ανχώνεσαι και μην σπάσεις!!


να σπάσω αποκλείεται! τρώω απ'όλα ισορροπημένα και δε μου λείπει τίποτα :Smile:

----------


## O.k.

Αχ κορίτσια έκανα μια επέμβαση που με καθήλωσε τον 3/2009 και από τότε μαζί με χάλια ψυχολογία λόγω δουλειάς (πληρώνομαι σπάνια πλέον) από 66 έφτασα 79.Το μόνο που με σώζει είναι ότι λόγω ύψους και κατανομής του λίπους δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ....αλλά τα ρουχαλάκια μου 1/2 κιλό ακόμα να πάρω δεν θα μου μπαίνουν...Για να συστηθώ κιόλας είμαι η ¨Ολγα ..και είμαι καλά!!!Έχω χάσει από την Δευτέρα 2 κιλάκια!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> εγώ σήμερα στα ίδια 51..
> αλλά καθόλου δεν με πειράζει...
> εχώ 2 κιλά ακόμη και τα κιλά που έχασα σε ένα μήνα ακριβώς διατροφή πάλι με καλύπτουν
> 
> -4,5 κιλά για ένα μήνα ...
> 
> θα το δω το 49..το έχω βάλει στόχο!!


σασα, εχεις βαλει στοχο τα 49 η απλα θες να χασεις ενα κιλακι παραπανω μηπως και το ξαναπαρεις στη συντηρηση?

----------


## sasa14

βασικά ειδανικά με 1,58 ύψος είναι τα 48 αλλά και στα 50 είμαι σούπερ 
το 49 το θέλω για να μπορώ να πάω 50 και μετά ισσοροπημένα ΟΧΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ γιατί δεν την παλεύω και πολύ ακόμη να κρατιέμαι στα 48 με 50...

----------


## leny

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, κι εγω εχω στοχο 2 κιλακια κατω απο το ιδανικο μου βαρος γτ δν ξερω τι παιζει με τη συντηρηση, δν εχω κανει ποτε. εχεις πλησιασει απιστευτα κοντα στο στοχο σου παντως! μια χαρα!

----------


## sasa14

κοίτα τα 50 είναι μια χαρά ...αλλά επειδή πραγματικά κρατιέμαι ναμην φάω έστω μαι μέρα μια λιχουδιά...μου έφυγε η υπογλυκαιμία που την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα με τυραννούσε και τελικά δεν υπέκυψα, αλλά θέλω ψωμάκαι σαλτσούλες και τέτοια ξέρω ότι αν είμαι 51 μετά θα με δείξει 52 και δνε θέλω θα επανέλθω βέβαια στα 51 ...αλλά καλύτερα δεν είναι 49 και να δω το 50 και να επανέλθω στο 49...
αφήστε βασανίζομαι ωρες ωρες πείνα , λιγούρα και όλα 

αλλά είναι απίστευτα ωραίο το συναίσθημα όταν το πρωι δεν έχεις κάνει τίποτα κακό που ξυπνάς με κοιλιά flat!!

----------


## O.k.

Αχ πόσο καιρό έχω να ξυπνήσω με την κοιλιά φλάτ....

----------


## leny

εγω μαλλον το εχω παραπαρει στα σοβαρα και δν ζηλευω καμια λιχουδια... ποσο μαλλον να υποκυψω.. απλα αν θελω οπωσδηποτε κατι, το εχω προγραμματισει μερες πριν και το εχω ενταξει στο διαιτολογιο. παρορμητικο φαι γιοκ:P

----------


## sasa14

leny αυτό είναι το σωστό μπράβο!!!

όχι στερήσεις αν και τις κάνω διαφωνώ!!!
θα μπορούσα αντί για σοκολάτα γάλακτος να φάω μαύρη σοκολάτα σωστή ποσότητα και ουτο καθ'εξής 

αλλά λυπηθήτε με την άμυαλή και δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ μετά ...νομίζω ότι παραθώθηκα στην αμαρτία και μετά τα ξεχνάω και τα ξεσκίζω όλα!!!

----------


## koralaki

84.4 μετα απο τελειο ξενυχτι με φιλεναδα

----------


## Erfolg

60,1.-100.αργα και σταθερα.

----------


## penelope1985

+ 100 παλι σημερα αν και ημουν κυρια χτες και εφαγα 1200... αμα δεν ερθει η περιοδος δεν βλεπω προκοπη...

----------


## penelope1985

OYYYY να μην το πεις ουτε του παπα...

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα -500
95.5

----------


## brazil

Σημερα -300γρ, 75,3... κατεβαινουμε...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα χωρίς λόγο 51,5 σήμερα ...αλλά ακατέβατο!!

χαχαχαχαα

αυτό το καθημερινό με σκοτώνει!!
αλλα σίγουρα μετά απο αυτό θα ζυγιστώ και αύριο!
τι να πω ..
δεν τα παρατάω όμως!!

----------


## andonis51

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλημέρα χωρίς λόγο 51,5 σήμερα ...αλλά ακατέβατο!!
> 
> χαχαχαχαα
> 
> αυτό το καθημερινό με σκοτώνει!!
> αλλα σίγουρα μετά απο αυτό θα ζυγιστώ και αύριο!
> τι να πω ..
> δεν τα παρατάω όμως!!


Καλημέρα sasa  :Smile: 
εννοείται δε θα τα παρατήσεις τώρα!!!!! τόσος κόπος να παει χαμένος? θα το πάρουμε μέχρι τέλους αυτή τη φορά!!!! δεν υπαρχει επιστροφή μόνο μπροστά πάμε!!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ..
πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί με έδειξε 0,5 κιλό πάνω..
εχθές ζυγίστηκα και ήμουν 51 και δεν είχα παέι και καλά τουαλέτα και σήμερα που πήγα 51,5 ..
μα τι να πω!!!

άβυσσος ..
πάντως αύριο έχω στο διαιτολόγιο μου μια πίτα με σιυβλακι το μεσημέρι και εννοείται θα την φάω!!!

κανονικά την κυριακή έχω ζύγισμα εβδομαδιαίο ..
ελπίζω με την χάρη του θεού να είμαι τουλάχιστον 51..
που θα είμαι..
είμαι αισιόδοξο άτομο εγώ!!!
χαχαχα

----------


## leny

55 για τεταρτη μερα... σασουλα να τη φας και να την ευχαριστηθεις... κανενα "βρωμικο" που και που λεει  :Smile:  ευτυχως που δν μενω αθηνα και δν εχουμε σκεπαστες εδω πανω, δυσκολα θα αντιστεκομουν !!!

----------


## sasa14

περιμένω πως και πως να ζυγιστώ και αύριο ...

αν δω πάλι το 0,5 πάνω θα εκνευριστώ..
εντάξει ας κολλήσω δεν έχω θέμα σε αυτό αλλά όχι προς τα πάνω!!
πάντως άλλες φορές μια έλεγε 51 μια 51,5 μια ετσι μια αλλιώς 

σήμερα και τις 40φορές που ανέβηκα 51,5..
τι ναπω !!
πάντως το 50 δεν το βάζω κάτω 
θα το πάρω με παπά και με κουμπάρο!!

----------


## Constance

Xθες εγιναν τα εξης
Δουλεψα πολυ
Περπατησα πολυ
Εφαγα πολυ (θερμιδες συντηρησης για αλλη μια φορα)
Γυμναστικα εντατικα καμια ωρα
Αποτελεσμα?Σημερα ΜΟΝΟ +100.Ο οργανισμος μου εχει συνηθισει πλεον να τρωει διχιλιαρο και να μενει σταθερος.Ειμαι ικανοποιημενη με το ζυγισμα οχι ομως με τον εαυτο μου.Θελω να δω τι πρεπει να κανω επιτελους.Να συνεχισω συντηρηση ή να συνεχισω στις 1200 για να χασω τα υπολοιπα κιλα.Ειμαι ακομα στη φαση οποτε κατσει συντηρηση και οποτε κατσει διαιτα αλλα δε βλεπω να αποδιδει με τη ζυγαρια προς τα κατω, πιο πολυ στασιμη ειμαι εδω και 3 εβδομαδες.

----------


## bouliana

ίσως καλύτερα να αρχίσεις την συντήρηση από τώρα.ειδικά αν είσαι ικανοποιημένη από τον εαυτό σου. ίσως ο στόχος που έθεσες δεν είναι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι.
λέω εγώ τώρα.

----------


## bouliana

α σόρρυ τώρα είδα οτι έγραψες οτι δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένη με τον εαυτό σου.ίσως όμως θαπρεπε να είσαι.γιατί έχασες 25 κιλά!σκέψου πως ήσουν πριν κ πόσο άλλαξες.

----------


## Constance

bouliana βασικα τον στοχο δεν τον εθεσα εγω.Σε οσους διαιτολογους εχω παει μου ειπαν να πω 64 κιλα.Απο το σωμα μου με ρουχα ειμαι σουπερ ικανοποιημενη.Αλλα θεωρω οτι για την παραλια θελω ακομα δουλεια.Ισως ειναι γυμναστικη κυριως, αλλα λεω 3-4 κιλα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να τα χασω.Κανονικα αυτα τα κιλα ειναι διαιτα ενος μηνα.Παρολαυτα δε το βλεπω να ειναι εφικτο γιατι ειναι τα τελευταια.Αν ημουν δλδ στην αρχη θα τα εχανα ευκολα.Ισως γι'αυτο λεω μηπως να κατσω λιγο καιρο στα 68 να συνηθισει ο οργανισμος για να ειναι πιο ευκολο μετα να τα χασω.Ολα αυτα ομως ειναι υποθετικα.Θα δω...

----------


## bouliana

ε ναι αυτό λέω κεγώ.ίσως το μέγιστο εφικτό προς το παρόν δεν είναι τα 64 αλλά τα 68.ίσως πιο μετά όταν θα είσαι 68 για πολύ καιρό κ όχι αυτή που έχασε 25 κιλά, να είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση να χάσεις τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## sasa14

ρε παιδιά εμένα με τόοοση πείνα γιατί με έδειξε 0,5 επάνω μου λέτε!!

αν με δείξει και αύριο το κλειδώνω!!

και παμε για 2,5 κάτω!!

ούφ και ούφ!!

----------


## Constance

bouliana νομιζω ετσι θα γινει γιατι φοβαμαι μηπως απο την πολυ πεινα που πεφτει κανω παλι υπερφαγικα.Και τοσους μηνες με τι διαιτα δεν πειναγα, ενω τωρα πειναω.Βεβαια ισως ειναι και επειδη εδω και ενα μηνα πλεον δουλευω φουλ ωραριο ενω το καλοκαιρι ειχα χαλαρο προγραμμα.Παντως οπως και να χει θα τρωω οποτε πειναω και θα προσπαθω απλα να μην ξεπερναω τις 2000 τη μερα.
sasa μου ποσο σπαστικο αυτο.Πολλες φορες το βραδυ πειναω απιστευτα, εχω κρατηθει να μη φαω και λεω πριν κοιμηθω αυριο θα εχω χασει σιγουρα και το πρωι παω στη ζυγαρια και θελω να τη σπασω.Κατι σου κανε κατακρατηση αλλα γυρευε τι.Καλο ειναι να κρατας ημερολογιο με τη διατροφη και την απωλεια σου μηπως και βγαλεις συμπερασμα για το τι δεν πρεπει να τρως.Εμενα με εχει βοηθησει γενικα αυτο γιατι καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος και αμα το ψαξουμε ετσι το θεμα μπορει να μας βοηθησει.

----------


## sasa14

βασικά κάνω συγκεκριμένη δίαιτα απο παλιά έχει πολύ υδατάνθρακα αυτή την εβδομάδα..μακαρόνια, πίτα και τέτοια αλλά ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα 

αν είμαι και αύριο έτσι θα την σπάσω!!

----------


## bouliana

κ εμένα μου παν οτι θα πρεπε να φτάσω τα 55 αλλά κ στα 58-59-60 ευχαριστημένη θα μαι για αρχή.δεν θα λημοκτονήσω κιόλας.να με περιορίσω θέλω.

----------


## sasa14

εχθές εφαγα για βράδυ ντομάτα και πιπεριά και 1 αυγό βραστό!!

1 νεκταρίνι το απόγευμα και 1 bar fitness 

ε και η κατακράτηση πάει προς τα πάνω ...
σταθερή έπρεπε να μείνω!!!

βρε τι έπαθα πεμπτιάτικα(....εδώ ο κόσμος χάνεται...το ξέρετε το παρακάτω!!)

χαχαχα
ας γελάσουμε και λίγο!!

----------


## bouliana

ααααπ!δεν κάνει αυγό το βράδυ!είπαμε το βράδυ το αυγό το δίνουμε στον εχθρός μας.κάθεται βαρύ.

----------


## sasa14

αλήθεια ...???
εχω ξαναφάει και δεν είχα θέμα ...βραστό αυγό!!

----------


## bouliana

έτσι μου έλεγε η γιαγιά μου τώρα τι να σου πω.μπορεί να παίζει το ρόλο του.απλά το αυγό όσο νωρίτερα τόσο καλύτερο.όχι οτι έβαλες κανα κιλό επειδή το έφαγες βράδυ αλλά μάλλον γιαυτό δεν βοήθησε τον δείκτη της ζυγαριάς.ίσως αύριο να φανεί η διαφορά.καλό είναι να το αποφεύγεις βράδυ πάντως.

----------


## sasa14

βρε θα τρελαθώω...

παπαπαπα 

θα σου πω αγαπημένη bouliana αύριο!!!

έτσι και είναι αυτό......υέλος τα αυγά!!
καιτο μεσημέρι είχα φάει πατατοσαλάτα!

απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι η ζυγαριά μου είναι ψηφιακή μπας και έχει καεί αλλά αποκλείεται να έδειχνε τα 55 καλά τα 54 και τα 53 και νακόλλωσε στο 50..

χαχαχαχ
ρε τι σκέφτεται ο κρεμασμένος!!

----------


## bouliana

καλά μη τα κόψεις τα αυγά είναι οτι πρέπει για δίαιτα απλά είναι ιδανικά το πρωί.που δίνουν ενέργεια χωρίς πολλές θερμίδες!εμένα η ζυγαριά μου είναι μεθυσμένη.τρεις φορές να ανέβω τρία διαφορετικά νούμερα θα γράψει!

----------


## sasa14

εγώ σήμερα ανέβηκα τουλάχιστον 5 ε και τις 5 

51,5 ...
μα τι πράγμα ήταν αυτό και σας λέω είχα πάει και τουαλέτα !!!

βέβαια έφαγα αργούτσικα κατά τις 22:00 νώ συνήθως 8,30 με 9 έχω φαέι αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να ήταν αυτό!!

----------


## bouliana

ναι κεγώ 10 έφαγα.λες φταίει αυτό που δεν χάσαμε κανα γραμμάριο αντιθέτως βάλαμε?άντε υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.εγώ αν σήμερα καταφέρω τις 1400 θερμίδες κ δεν χάσω αύριο θα κατέβω στισ 1300.έεμα!

----------


## sasa14

bouliana αύριο θα δείξουν όλα περιμένω με αγωνία το πρωινό μας ζύγισμα!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> βρε θα τρελαθώω...
> 
> απο την άλλη σκέφτομαι ότι η ζυγαριά μου είναι ψηφιακή μπας και έχει καεί αλλά αποκλείεται να έδειχνε τα 55 καλά τα 54 και τα 53 και νακόλλωσε στο 50..
> 
> χαχαχαχ
> ρε τι σκέφτεται ο κρεμασμένος!!


χαχαχαχα λύθηκα στα γέλια!!! :P
και εμένα ψηφιακή είναι μάλλον κάηκε το 1 γι αυτό έμεινε στο 52!! :P ελπίζω το 0 να μην εχει καεί και έχουμε άλλα!! άντε γιατι πολύ ζόρικες μας βγήκαν αυτές οι ζυγαριές!!!

----------


## fuxia

άλλη μια μέρα στα 51 παρόλο που δείχνω να έχασα 1.5 σίγουρα! τι να πω...δεν έχω ιδέα. δεν μετρούσα και πόντους να ξέρω.

----------


## Λουνα

φουξια εισαι πολυ αδυνατη!οσο υψος και να εχεις γνωμη μου μην πιεζεσαι αλλο με δίαιτα αλλα κανε διατηρση εντελωσ φιλικα τ λεω και ξερω πολυ καλα οτι σημασια εχει πως βλεπουμε το εαυτο μας και ποτε θα νιωσουμε καλα για τ σωμα μας καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## fuxia

1.59...........

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Παρασκευη σημερα.... 
-700 
54.1

----------


## penelope1985

Τα δικα μ η τα δικα σ? -1300 με 1600 θερμιδες. WOW

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα!
δεν τόλμησα να ζυγιστώ γιατί χτες μεταμεσονύχτια έκανα μία επιδρομή στο ψυγείο, μα μία επιδρομή... πάω να γράψω τί εφαγα να τα δω και γραπτώς

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!  :Smile: 
μπράβο για τις απώλειες penelope & eleni !!!! :thumbup: μας κάνετε περίφανες!!! :P
κυρίως μπράβο σας που μετά απο τα γλέντια μπορείται και επανέρχεστε και συνεχίζεται τη διατροφή σας!!! αυτό το θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο!!! αλλά εσείς το κάνετε εφικτό!! :thumbup:  :Big Grin:

----------


## leny

στα 55 για πεμπτη συνεχομενη μερα...  :Smile:  βαρεθηκα να το βλεπω!!!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και επειδή με περιμένετε με αγωνία(...το ξέρω)
εχθές πάω σπίτι κάνω μπάνιο το βράδυ και ζυγίζομαι 52..και 51,5..
καλά λέω πρωι βράδυ τα ίδια???

ζυγίζομαι το πρωί όμως και βλέπω 51,5 βάζω την ζυγαριά μου καλύτερα να πατάει στην μια πλευρά γράφει 0,0 πατάω και τσούπ το 51 ..

2 φορές 
βέβαια θα ξαναζυγιστώ Δευτέρα για εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα όμως αυτή την εβδομάδα δεν έχασα τίποτα κόλλησε 
penelope1985 χίλια μπράβο!!
fuxia εγώ είμαι 1,58 κα στα 48 για παράδειγμα είμαι αδύνατη και νιώθω κα αδύνατη πολύ!!
αλλά ο καθένας είναι διαφορετικός!!


εντάξει δεν πειράζει 

2 κιλάκια μου έμειναν και ΔΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΩ...

να σας πω την αλήθεια δεν πείνασα αυτή την εβδομάδα ...εκτός απο Δευτέρα ..
οπότε καλά είμαι και νιώθω καλά και δυνατή!!!

Marry Poppins περιμένω και εσένα να ξεκολλήσουμε μαζί απο εβδομάδα!!!

----------


## Erfolg

59.4!εχθες το πρωι δεν ζυγιστηκα!αρα -0,7.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Χθες βραδυ ηπια και μια βοτκα λεμονι γιατι βγηκα.Αυριο περιμενω να αδιαθετησω.Αντε να δω τι θα γινει το ΣΚ.

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα

- 600 γραμμάρια από χτες και πολύ χαρούμενη γιατί ξεκόλλησα από το 85 επιτέλους...

:tumble:

----------


## sasa14

μπράβο μπράβο και εις κατώτερα

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> μπράβο μπράβο και εις κατώτερα


Thanks:tumble::tumble: (καλά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη:tumble::smilegrin: )

Επίσης!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο κοριτσαρες!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

μαρεσει που θα ζυγιζομαι μονο καθε πεμπτη
ε τι? πεμπτη δεν ειναι σημερα? χεχε
83.5

----------


## fuxia

το 46 έτσι τοχω, λέεμε τώρα να πήγαινα κάπου εκεί να έχω περιθώριο στη συντήρηση αν βάλω...αλλά κι εγώ κάπου 47-48 το πολύ θα είμαι πολύ happy αν το φτάσω

----------


## sasa14

αααα σωστή κα χαράς το κουράγιο σου...

εγώ πάω για το 49 για αρχή και μετά κανα κιλάκι θα το χάσω ...
πάντως το καλοκαίρι που έρχεται, καλά να μαστε , 48 θα βγω στην παραλία!!

αυτό θα πει μακρυπρόθεμος στόχος!!

----------


## Λουνα

-1.600!!!!mesa σεμια εβδομαδα 
97 κιλα

----------


## Constance

2 cocktails χθες βραδυ και πατατακια σε συνδιασμο με αναμονη περιοδου(σημερα την περιμενω) ειχαν ως αποτελεσμα να με δειξει 68,7.Εχω ενα απιστευτο πρηξιμο στην κοιλια.+700!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα εδωσε ο Θεος και ειμαι μονο +300 
54.4 λοιπον... Ελπιζω να μην φαω τα παντα μες στο σαββατοκυριακο....

----------


## Constance

Για σημερα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δε θα φαω γιατι εχω και δουλεια και μαστορους στο σπιτι.Αυριο ειναι που φοβαμαι εγω...:P Ελπιζω να μου ερθει η περιοδος γιατι η κοιλια μου δεν παλευεται!

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω το ελπιζω γιατι εχω 10 μερες καθυστερηση... ελεος δλδ...

----------


## leny

55 για εκτη συνεχομενη μερα!!! Αν ημουν σε φαση συντηρησης θα ειχα κανει τρελα γλεντια με την τοση σταθεροτητα :P

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημέρα

-300 γραμμάρια σήμερα, 84,6 :spin::spin::spin:

----------


## victoria19

ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι και καταχαρηκα. επιτελους 53.500. yupi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## koralaki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Και εγω το ελπιζω γιατι εχω 10 μερες καθυστερηση... ελεος δλδ...


αυτο το μηνα δεν αρχισες γυμναστικη? επηρεαζει πολυ η αλλαγη καποιες φορες...




> _Originally posted by ^princess^_
> Καλημέρα
> 
> -300 γραμμάρια σήμερα, 84,6 :spin::spin::spin:


:thumbup::thumbup::starhit::spin:
φασουλι το φασουλι...αδειαζει το σακουλι!
παμε!!!

----------


## penelope1985

[quote]_Originally posted by koralaki_



> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Και εγω το ελπιζω γιατι εχω 10 μερες καθυστερηση... ελεος δλδ...


αυτο το μηνα δεν αρχισες γυμναστικη? επηρεαζει πολυ η αλλαγη καποιες φορες...



Oχι τον Φλεβαρη αρχισα γυμναστικη... Αδιαθετησα τελικα χτες το βραδυ στο γυμναστηριο... Μια χαρα...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
Τρελος ψοφος?

Σημερα +500 γρ και πρωτη μερα περιοδου....
Χτες η αληθεια ειναι οτι εφαγα το μεξικανικο αλλα μετα δεν εφαγα τπτ και πηγα και εκανα και pilates... ισως να ειμαι φουσκωμενη απο την περιοδο π αργησε 10 μερες και... απο αυριο λογικα θα πεσω αμα δεν φαω τπτ υποπτο σημερα...

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα!

93,8 σήμερα

----------


## victoria19

καλημερα. 53.5 σημερα. παλι. αλλα ελπιζω αυριο να δειξει κατι καλυτερο η ζυγαρια (αισιοδοξη παντα ^^)

----------


## Constance

-300 σημερα.Η περιοδος αφαντη.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα σήμερα είχα εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα ..

51 με προμόπεσμα στο 50,5..
αύριο θα είμαι 50,5 ελπίζω είδα και το 50 την δεύτερη φορά 

πέρασαν 3 χρόνια απο τότε!!!

νιώθω ακόμη δυνατή και επιμένω και το περιμένω!!!

----------


## penelope1985

προμοπεσμα lol

----------


## sasa14

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ
τρεμόπεσμα αλλά ήταν ακατανόητο!!!


χαχαχαχα
μιλάμε πεθαίνω για γλυκό 
αφηστέ που είχα φέρει ένα ψωμί απο θήβα και δεν υπάρχει καλύτερο μακράν!!!!!

και δεν έφαγα ...
ας με δει ο θεούλης να με λυπηθεί ...να δω 49,5 αυτή την εβδομάδα!!

----------


## smart

μα λεω κ εγω.... βαρος promo....lol

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν εχω να ζυγιστω και ειναι παρηγορο γιατι χτες εφαγα μια σοκολατα και κεικ σοκολατας στα Starbucks και μετα μια μεριδα κεμπαμπ και μια σοκολατα ΙΟΝ και 2 σοκολατακια ιον αμυγδαλου.... Οποτε τον μπουλο....

----------


## koralaki

ολο ξεχνω να ζυγιστω κ λεω μηπως το κοψω, ευκαιρια ειναι.
1 τη βδομαδα

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα!

93,5 σήμερα

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα... 
75,3 σημερα και αρχιζω παλι! Το οτι αρχιζει να κανει κρυο, μου εχει αυξησει την ορεξη ή ιδεα μου ειναι???

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Καλα ξεκινησε για μενα τουλαχιστον οσον αφορα τη ζυγαρια.Ξαναειδα 67αρι.-500.Η μια μερα διαιτας μετα απο πολλες μερες συντηρησης απεδωσε.

----------


## sasa14

καλημλερα και συνχαρητήρια σε όλους!!

----------


## victoria19

και σημερα 53.500. χθες η αληθεια ειναι οτι τεμπελιαζα στο σπιτι με κατι φιλους μου και δεν κινηθηκα και πολυ. οποτε... πως να καψει πολλες θερμιδες ο καημενος ο οργανισμος μου? αλλα απο σημερα εχω παλι... δουλειες και τρεξιματα  :Big Grin:  ελπιζω σε κατι καλυτερο αυριο.

----------


## Erfolg

59.4 και σημερα.μετα ομως εφαγα κατι σοκολατενιο αρα δεν μετραει!ελπιζω να μην χασω εντελως την μπαλα.

----------


## fuxia

επιτέλους ξεκόλλημα!!! 50.2 σήμερα

----------


## penelope1985

Xμμμμ καλημερα! 
+400 σημερα αν και χτες το πρωι δεν ζυγιστηκα καθολου και μπορει να ειχα φτασει ακι 56 με τοσο φαι.... απο το μεσημερι ομως ειμαι +400

55.4

----------


## nina76

καλημέρα!

93 σήμερα

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα 
-400γρ σημερα, 74,9... αντε να κατεβαινω...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 50,500 χωρλις τουαλέτα ...

ε πιστευώ στο τέλος της εβδομάδας θα το έχω το 50άρι...

τελικά πρέπει να αλλάζουμε λίγο την διατροφή στα κολλήματα ...
θέλω να πιάσω τα 49 αν γίνεται στις 22 του μήνα, αλλά την κυριακλη αυτή το μεσημέρι θα φάω!!

θα φάω κανένα κοκκινιστό κρεατάκι με φέτα και ψωμί!!
ώρες ώρες έχει πολύ πείνα το θέμα !!

----------


## victoria19

53.300 (κατεβηκα 200 γραμμαρια. ενδιαφερον) ^^

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα. Δευτερη μερα περιοδου σημερα και το ξεφουσκωμα συνεχιζεται. -200. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-500 σημερα 
54.9

----------


## brazil

Στα ιδια σημερα...

----------


## victoria19

53 κιλα επιτελους. ^^

----------


## sasa14

50.5 και πάλι με 0 τουαλέτα ..

ενώ κανονικά πάω ρολόι !!
τι να πω!!!

----------


## Constance

Στα ιδια κι εγω.Καλημερα. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
Δεν με παει η ζυγαρια αυτη τη βδομαδα...
54.7 σημερα.
Μονο -200

----------


## penelope1985

Eιμαι ΖΩΟΝ! Εχω μια βδομαδα να παρω χαπι θυρεοειδη.... ΑΙΣΧΟΣ

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι αλλα ο υποθυροειδισμος δεν ειναι τπτ αν παιρνεις το χαπι σ...

----------


## penelope1985

Δικαιολογιες Ελενη μ!

Εκτος βεβαια και αν εχεις καποια βαριας μορφης θυροειδη...

----------


## penelope1985

-200 μετα τη τουαλετα... ξεφουσκωσα λιγο...

----------


## nina76

94 (+1), με 2 ημέρες που έφαγα 1600-1800 θερμίδες. είναι δυνατόν.....

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα +400.Χθες 1600-1700 θερμιδες, ΑΛΛΑ ηπια μπυρα γυρω στη μια τη νυχτα.Ειμαι ακομα αδιαθετη επισης.Ελπιζω το φουσκωμα αυριο να εχει φυγει.Τι θα γινει δε θα πεσω πιο κατω απο αυτα τα κιλα ποτε!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα στα ιδια παλι... Πολυ εχω νευριασει...

----------


## victoria19

penelope1985: σε νιωθω. και γω συχνα ξεχναω να παρω το χαπι για τον θυροειδη και εκεινες τις μερες χανω παρα πολυ δυσκολα.

σημερα: 52.800 γιατι χθες το βραδυ ειχα βγει για bowling. γενικα οταν βγαινω το βραδυ χανω κιλα ποιο ευκολα. ^^

----------


## penelope1985

+100 γρ σημερα
54.6
Καλημερα!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και καλη Παρασκευη!

Παλι 74,9 σημερα.

----------


## Constance

H περιοδος τελειωνει και ξεφουσκωσα σημερα.Παρολες τις 2000 θερμιδες (συντηρησης) που εφαγα χθες.-300 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## fotoka

Καλημέρα. Ξεκίνησα και εγώ σήμερα διατροφή και θα γράφω κάθε μέρα την πρόοδό μου. Υστέρα από ένα τριήμερο με τρελό φαγοπότι 80,8.

----------


## fotoka

Λάθος μου, δεν μπόρεσα να αλλάξω τα κιλά στο ticker. Να τα σωστά κιλά. Και όπως καταλάβατε πέρσι κατάφερα να χάσω 7 κιλά και τα ξαναπήρα όλα πίσω. Οπότε ξαναρχίζω από την αρχή.

----------


## fotoka

Κάτι δεν κάνω καλά

----------


## Constance

fotoka μη βαζεις , αλλα . στα κιλα που γραφεις.Δηλαδη οχι 80,8 αλλα 80.8. :Smile:

----------


## fotoka

για να δούμε

----------


## victoria19

52.5 σημερα. ^^ ειμαι τοσο χαρουμενη.

----------


## leny

54! επιτελους ξεκολλησα απο το σπαστικο 55αρι

----------


## leny

και με το updated ticker

----------


## leny

same stuff... 54

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα -200 σημερα 
54.4 

Δοξα τω Θεω! Χτες το βραδυ επινα μπυρες και ετρωγα λουκανικα στις 12 το βραδυ....

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*ΕΕΕΕπ τι κανετε εδω??? :P :P
Σήμερα 122,3 
καλα κατεβάσματα*

----------


## penelope1985

Eνταξει σημερα συνεβη κατι κοσμοιστορικο! 
Χτες εφαγα 2400 θερμιδες μινιμουμ και σημερα ειμαι -200 γρ
Βεβαια ημουν εξω και περπαταγα απο τις 10 το πρωι μεχρι τις 9 το βραδυ αλλα και παλι... 

54.2 σημερα λοιπον

----------


## leny

πηνελοπη σε ζηλευω.. εγω παλι 55 σημερα για κανεναν προφανη λογο.. τι να πω...

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημεεερα μάλλον ειναι η εποχη Πηνελοπάκι ειχα παει διακοπες και δεν προσεχα καθολου και πηρα ΜΟΝΟ 1 κιλο και γυρισα σπιτι αρρωστησα και πηρα 3 :shocked2: 

Σήμερα -1200 :smilegrin:*

----------


## penelope1985

Γεια σου ρε Καραμελα!

----------


## victoria19

δεν ξερω ποσα κιλα ειμαι. και δεν θελω να ζυγιστω. υποθετω οτι την Δευτερα (αυριο δηλαδη) θα ειμαι 53 κιλα. Και απο εκει θα κανω την νεα αρχη προσπαθωντας να φτασω τα 51. ^^ Αργα και υγειινα ομως αυτη τη φορα.

----------


## Constance

+1,1 κιλο σημερα.Ηπια πολυ αλκοολ χθες βραδυ.Απο σημερα συμμαζεμα και παλι. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
+300 σημερα... 
54.5

----------


## koralaki

καλημερες, 84.1

----------


## nina76

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *καλημεεερα μάλλον ειναι η εποχη Πηνελοπάκι ειχα παει διακοπες και δεν προσεχα καθολου και πηρα ΜΟΝΟ 1 κιλο και γυρισα σπιτι αρρωστησα και πηρα 3 :shocked2: 
> 
> Σήμερα -1200 :smilegrin:*


που εισαι ρε καραμελιτσα!! σε σκεφτόμουνα, κι εσένα και το λουκουμάκι και τη dew, έχετε πολύ καιρό να μπείτε !!
καλή επάνοδο, μια χαρά σε βρίσκω!

εγώ από φαί εντός του σ/κ δόξα τω Θεώ, μια χαρά απ'όλα έφαγα, και τι δεν έφαγα. οπότε μοιραία σήμερα είμαι 94,5, και πάλι καλά νομίζω........

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 
-400γρ σημερα, 74,5

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα. -800 σημερα.Ατιμο αλκοολ τι μου εκανες προχθες.:P

----------


## fotoka

-500gr 79.8 Επιτέλους εμφανίστικε το 7

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by nina76_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *καλημεεερα μάλλον ειναι η εποχη Πηνελοπάκι ειχα παει διακοπες και δεν προσεχα καθολου και πηρα ΜΟΝΟ 1 κιλο και γυρισα σπιτι αρρωστησα και πηρα 3 :shocked2: 
> 
> Σήμερα -1200 :smilegrin:*
> ...



*Καλημέρα Νινάκι, πώς εισαι? εχω γραψει γιατι χαθηκα στο θεμα μου "Νεο δυναμικό και ολοκληρωμένο ξεκίνημα"
κι εμενα μου λείψατε , πραγματικα και σας σκεφτομουν αλλα τωρα γυρισα και θα καθίσω :smilegrin: να τα λεμε καθε μερα


Σήμερα -600 και χθες βραδυ μου ηρθε και η περιοδος 4 μερες νωρίτερα, μια χαρα με βρίσκω:smilegrin:*

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

Σημερα -500 γρ δεν ξερω πως...
54 ολα.

----------


## brazil

Εγω στα ιδια, 74,5 παλι αλλα δεν πτοουμαι. Εχω καταλαβει οτι καθε 3-4 μερες βλεπω διαφορα στη ζυγαρια. Οποτε εχουμε γινει φιλες τωρα πια με τη ζυγαρια μου και πολυ χαιρομαι...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 50,5 και πάλι!!!

πρέπει να πάω 49 μέχρι την Τετάρτη 27/10 γιατι απο Τετάρτη μέχρο Πέμπτη θα είμαι Παρίσι και καταλαβένεται τι θα γίνει ...
πρέπει να είμαι προετοιμασμένη!!

οπότε μέχρι Τρίτη θα πρέπει να είμαι πολύ συγκρατημένη!!
μέχρι ώρας το πρωι τρωω ένα τοστ μόνο τυρί , μεσημεριανό χωρίς ψωμιά και πολλά λάδια αλλά κανονικό,απογευματινό φρούτο η bar δημητριακών, και για βράδυ τρωω ένα γιαούρτι με φρούτο!!

ελπίζω να συγκινηθεί η ζυγαριά μου και να ελαφρύνει ...

----------


## fotoka

Καλημέρα +300. μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως 1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης, 1 καφές, 1 τσάι, 1 μερίδα κοτόπουλο, 1 μερίδα παντζάρι, 2 ποτήρια κρασί και 1 φρούτο να είναι +300? Θα τρελαθώ.

----------


## taniataniatania

Καλημέρα σε όλες-ους! Μετά από ενα πρόβλημα υγείας που με καθήλωσε στο κρεββάτι σχεδόν ενα μήνα και μου φόρτωσε (δοξα τω θεω) 1 μόνο κιλό, ξαναξεκινάω σήμερα στα 65,9 με στόχο τα 56-58 μέχρι τις 18/12 που θα φύγω διακοπές... ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω! 

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## sasa14

fotoka κάνει κάτι τέτοια η ζυγαριά μην πτοήσαι...συνέχισε κανονικά μου τα έκανε και εμένα αυτά η ζυγαριά στην δίαιτα!!

----------


## koralaki

epiteloys 83.5 Kg ξαναααααααα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by fotoka_
> Καλημέρα +300. μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως 1 κουλούρι Θεσσαλονίκης, 1 καφές, 1 τσάι, 1 μερίδα κοτόπουλο, 1 μερίδα παντζάρι, 2 ποτήρια κρασί και 1 φρούτο να είναι +300? Θα τρελαθώ.



*καλημέρα και απο εδω, 
μπορεί να εχεις κατακρατηση γι οποιονδηποτε λογο, δεν σημαινει οτι φταει το κουλούρι:yes:

Σήμερα -400*

----------


## leny

54

----------


## Λουνα

97 δεν κατεβαίνει δεν κατεβαίνει με τπτ!!!!!!!παναθεμα την η ζυγαριά να μην υπήρχε αυτο με τ κιλα και ποσο έμμονη ιδεα μας εχει γίνει θα ητνα πολύ καλύτερα να επιστεψουμε στ Αναγέννηση που ολοι οι πίνακεσ ειχαν γυναίκες τσουποτές 
ενταξει η υγεια πανω απο ολα αλλα να εχουμε καταντησει να μην τρώμε ουτε αλατι και λαδι?????για να μπουμε στα σκινι τζινς αλλιως ολα ειναι μαυρα γύρω μας αγανάκτησα πια!

----------


## fotoka

καλημέρα -200 σήμερα 79,9. θα καρατήσω 1200-1300 θερμίδες καθημερηνά, για να δούμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα
-100 σήμερα*

----------


## leny

καλημερα.. 54 και σημερα... βλεπω να κολλαω κι εδω για καμια δεκαρια μερες :P

----------


## koralaki

82.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
μετα απο 2 μερες αυξημενων θερμιδων που νομιζα θα φερουν την καταστροφη...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> 82.7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> μετα απο 2 μερες αυξημενων θερμιδων που νομιζα θα φερουν την καταστροφη...



*ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟ το 7 σε παρακολουθει απο την γωνία :tumble:*

----------


## koralaki

χαχαχαα θα το αιφνιδιασω!!!
θα του σκασω αποπισω, νομιζε θαργησω αλλα θα επισπευσω την διαδικασια με αεροβια!
σευχαριστω καραμελα μου, ξερειςποσο σε θαυμαζω!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα 68 ακριβως. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα σημερα με τα μπεργκερς και τα γλυκα και καθολου γυμναστικη +800

Στα 55 ακριβως

----------


## leny

καλημερα... 54 και σημερα...

----------


## fotoka

καλημέρα -700,79,2.

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by koralaki_
> χαχαχαα θα το αιφνιδιασω!!!
> θα του σκασω αποπισω, νομιζε θαργησω αλλα θα επισπευσω την διαδικασια με αεροβια!
> σευχαριστω καραμελα μου, ξερειςποσο σε θαυμαζω!



*Αγάπη μου ειναι αμοιβαιος ο θαυμασμός :*

Σήμερα -100 δεν πειραζει σιγα σιγα μαζευονται θα κανω το μπαμ.........ελπίζω αυριο, κατεβηκα και δεκαδα και ελπιζω να μην ξαναδω 120 στην ζυγαρια μου ΠΟΤΕ:smilegrin:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα καραμελιτσα,τα πας αψογα λεμε!
Συνεχισε ετσι να κατηφοριζεις και ουτε 3ψηφιο δεν θα ξαναδεις!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι αλλα και στο δικο μου :P
Εχω αρχισει παλι την καθοδο μετα απο 2 μηνες κολληματος
το εχω παρει πολυ πατριωτικα το θέμα ΘΕΛΩ και ΜΠΟΡΩ να τα καταφερω*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ετσι μπραβο!!!!!
Θετικη ενεργεια!!!:roll::roll:

----------


## MKEH78

66.400

----------


## koralaki

παροτι δηθεν δε θα ζυγιζομουν λογω κνοροσουπας 83.1 κιλα
με 2000 θερμιδες το λιγοτερο εδω κ μερες,
πρεπει να ριξω τις θερμιδες...

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα. 55.

Θα μ χαλασει το Σ/Κ αυτη η μαλακια...

----------


## sasa14

penelope1985 μια χαρά είσαι στα ίδια ...ισσοροπείς τον εαυτό σου...

μπράβο !!

----------


## leny

54 για τριτη συνεχομενη μερα. Πηνελοπη, σιγα μην αφησεις εναν αριθμο να σου χαλασει το ΣΚ... Κανε λιγη αποτοξινωση σημερα , μακρια απο τηγανητα και αλατι και θα δεις οτι θα πεσει

----------


## fotoka

-100 μόνο σήμερα, πάλι καλά γιατι χθες το μεσημέρι έπαιξε ταβερνούλα. Καλημέρα

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -600 σήμερα

fofoka 100 100 ξερεις πως μαζευονται??*

----------


## nina76

άντε καραμελιτσα το πες και το κανες, μαζεμένη σου ήρθε η απωλεια σήμερα  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*ε ναι που θα μου πηγαινε η ατιμη??? :P
Μου το χρωσταει να εχω καθοδικη πορεια γιατι 2 μηνες ημουν κολλημενη*

----------


## penelope1985

-400 σημερα! 

54.6
Παλι εκει στα ορια του 55!

----------


## leny

54 για πεμπτη συνεχομενη μερα....

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα
καλε πως ερημωνει ετσι το φορουμ τα σαββατοκυριακα? :P
Σήμερα -400 με νεο αριθμό μπροστα το 118 :smilegrin:*

----------


## fuxia

Για πρώτη φορά έχω απελπιστεί. Χωρίς βουλιμικά, με καθημερινή άσκηση 1 ώρα περπάτημα και λίγα βάρη, από διατροφή πρωτείνες, υδατάνθρακες ολικής και σαλάτες, και δεν έχασα ούτε πόντο... από κιλά δεν ξέρω, δε ζυγίζομαι γτ αποφάσισα να μην ξαναζυγιστώ αφού έχω χρόνιο πρόβλημα με την τουαλέτα και συχνά έζω φοβερές κατακρατήσεις. Αλλά να μην χάνω ούτε πόντο....1 μήνα σχεδόν, όλα στην εντέλεια και απώλεια καμιά....στην τελική αν έτρωγα πίτσα κάθε πρωί και παγωτό για σνακ θα ήταν το ίδιο κάτι σαν συντήρηση χωρίς να στερούμε! αχ

----------


## karamela_ed

γιατι δεν συμβουλευεσαι καποιον διαιτολόγο??:wink2:

----------


## Constance

Σημερα μετα απο χθεσινοβραδυνη κρεπαλη σε μπυραρια +500.

----------


## leny

ξεκολλησα απο το 54 :P 54.5 :P

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 

Σημερα +1.5 κιλο
56.1

Μια βδομαδα νηστεια τωρα...

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα.Αν δεν ειχα πιει και τα παυσιπονα χθες παιζει να ειχα χασει κι αλλο.Τελικα οντως κανουν κατακρατηση.

----------


## penelope1985

Τουλαχιστον αδιαθετησα! Κατι ειναι και αυτο... με ενα μηνα καθυστερηση...

----------


## karamela_ed

καλησπέρα -200 σήμερα.......αντε να δω 117,..:smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα!
-1 κιλο σημερα
55.1

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!Καραμελα μου ποσο καιρο ειχα να σε πετυχω, συνεχιζεις ακαθεκτη ετσι!
Πηνελοπη ξεφουσκωσες. :Wink: 
Ξεφουσκωσα κι εγω κι εχει πλακα γιατι τις τελευταιες Δευτερες ειμαι τα ιδια κιλα, 67.9!:P -500 δηλαδη παρολη τη μηλοπιτα(ευτυχως την εφαγα νωρις και δεν εφαγα βραδυνο). :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 

μετά απο σκ με παιδάκια, λουκάνικα, ψωμιά, γλυκά και τσίπουρα ανεξαρτήτων ωρών και συνθηκών +2,5 52,5...

την πέμπτη φέυγω γαι παρίσι...περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω κιόλας 

μέχρι τετάρτη με γιαούρτυι και τοστ θα την βγάλω...
σκατά τα έκανα!!!

αλλά όμως ζυγίστηκα οπότε κάτι είναι και αυτό άλλαξα κατα κάποια έννοια συνήθειες!!

επόμενο ζύγισμα πέμπτη πρωί!!
και ο θεός βοηθός 
θα τρώω μέχρι 900 θερμίδες για το 3 μερο και μέσα στον νοέβρη θέλω να δω το 49!!!
και τέλος ..

----------


## fotoka

Καλημέρα -300, 78,8. Τα νέυρα μου 100-100 θα κατευαίνω τα γραμμάρια. Σήμερα αρχίζω γυμναστική άντε να δούμε πως θα πάει. Μακάρι άυριο να γράψω -200,-300.

----------


## sasa14

εγώ πάλι νιώθω σαν φοράδα...ελπίζω τα +2,0 να είναι πλασματικό απο το υπερ-ξέσκισμα του σκ!!!

αχχ α΄'υριο θα δείξει αν και προ περιόδου είναι πιο σφιχτά τα πράγματα!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
μετα απο αρκετό καιρό αποχής απο διατροφή (πρεπει να ναι απο τελη Αυγούστου που δεν έκανα κατι με εξαίρεση μια δυο μέρες συνολικά) σήμερα ξαναξεκινάω.
Χτες ήπια και εφαγα αρκετά οποτε ξεκινάω σήμερα 61.7 ελπίζοντας εστω τα 500γρ να ναι απο το φούσκωμα!
εβαλα στόχο μέχρι 10 δεκέμβριου να χάσω 6.5 κιλά!ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω..

κ επειδή ανακάλυψα οτι εχω αναιμία ελπίζω να κάνω οτι χρειάζεται και για αυτό.

----------


## fotoka

και εγώ γρανίτα τον ίδιο στόχο έχω, μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα 71με 72 θέλω να είμαι

----------


## granita_ed

αντε καλη μας επιτυχία!

----------


## sasa14

granita μου που ήσουν????

δεν σε έψαξα βέβαια γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι αν αυτή την στιγμή δεν ήθελες να μιλήσεις με κάποιους απο τους διατοφίλους σου, δεν θα θες για προσωπικούς σου λόγους οπότε σε άφησα στην ησυχία σου...

καλή αρχή και μην μασάς!!!
θα τα πας υπέροχα~!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλημέρα 
> 
> μετά απο σκ με παιδάκια, λουκάνικα, ψωμιά, γλυκά και τσίπουρα ανεξαρτήτων ωρών και συνθηκών +2,5 52,5...
> 
> την πέμπτη φέυγω γαι παρίσι...περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω κιόλας 
> 
> μέχρι τετάρτη με γιαούρτυι και τοστ θα την βγάλω...
> σκατά τα έκανα!!!
> ...



Sasa Παρισι να φας... πρεπει να ξερεις ειναι η αληθεια για να φας καλα... αλλα να φας... και να φας γλυκα...

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> granita μου που ήσουν????
> 
> δεν σε έψαξα βέβαια γιατί καταλαβαίνω ότι αν αυτή την στιγμή δεν ήθελες να μιλήσεις με κάποιους απο τους διατοφίλους σου, δεν θα θες για προσωπικούς σου λόγους οπότε σε άφησα στην ησυχία σου...
> 
> καλή αρχή και μην μασάς!!!
> θα τα πας υπέροχα~!!


ελα βρε!απλά δεν είχα πολύ ορεξη για αυτό δεν εμπαινα!παντως από σημερα το πήρα δυναμικά!

----------


## sasa14

σου έχω εμπιστοσύνη!!!!!

καλή αρχή πάντως!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-300 σημερα 
54.8

Παρα τις 2300 θερμιδες

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Σημερα -100. :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 51,5 σήμερα αυτό το μισό μου την δίνει ..
είμαι και προ αδιαθεσίας και τα έχω τα φουσκώματα μου...

και πρησμένη είμαι και έβγαλα και ένα έρπη..
χάλια 
ελπίζω πέμπτη πρωί που πετάω να είμαι στα κανονικά μου ..
εχθές έφαγα 2 τοστ και 2 γιαούρτια και 1 μήλο και χυμό και 1μπάρ

σήμερα 2τοστ ..με κρατάνε..ε γιαοούρτι 1 μήλο και κρέμα πουτίνγκα χωρίς ζάχαρη μόνο σταφίδες!!
πρέπει να ξεφουσκώσω μέχρι την πέμπτη οπωσδήποτε!!

ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤʼ ΒΟΥΡ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 49!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σήμερα μόνο -200γρ αλλά κατι ειναι κ αυτό γιατι χτες το βραδινό μου αν κ ηταν ελάχιστο το έφαγα στις 22.30 οπότε επαιξε κ αυτο ρόλο πιστευω.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλησπέρα παιδάκια χθες -600 σήμερα +400*

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
Στα ιδια ακριβως σημερα!
54.8

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα σήμερα αδιαθέτησα και ειπα να μην ζυγιστώ..
εχθές βγήκα και ήπια και 2 μπύρες και έφαγα και ένα κουβαδάκι φυστικία γιατί πεινούσα...
οπότε αύριο τα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 παλι σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

83.5 αδιαθετη

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -200 σήμερα αχ ρε κορίτσι θελω να πιστευω πως παραμονη Χριστουγέννων θα ειμαι κατω απο 110*

----------


## vanvan

68.5 σήμερα . Καινούρια αρχή!! Πάμε!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλη αρχή vanvan*

----------


## vanvan

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Καλη αρχή vanvan*


Ευχαριστώ πολύ καραμελίτσα μου!!! :smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα... το εκανα παλι το θαυμα μου και ειμαι παλι 75,5... Αρχιζω παλι...

----------


## click

83,8 σημερα. δεν καταλαβα πως και γιατι, αφου μολις πριν ελαχιστες μερες εδειχνει απο 84,3 μεχρι 84,5

anyway, εφαγα ψωμακι με γαλοπουλα, τυρι, ντοματα, αβγο και πατατοκροκετες σημερα, να ανεβασω λιγο θερμιδες, μηπως ειχα κανει κανενα λαθος τωρα τελευταια...?!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλα΄

+400 γρ 
55.2

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα, Χρονια πολλα, καλη ξεκουραση everybody!:cool2:
Σημερα +400 κι εγω μετα τη χθεσινοβραδυνη εξοδο.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα και χρονια πολλά -500 σήμερα είδα και το 117 αντε να παμε και στο 116 τωρα :yes:*

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Καραμελα!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Σε ευχαριστω πηνελοπη μου αλλα πιο μεγαλο μπραβο ειναι για εσενα που εχεις φτασει τον στοχο σου, εισαι παραδειγμα*

----------


## victoria19

Μετα απο αρκετες μερες κατα τις οποιες δεν ειχα χρονο να ζυγιστω ή να φαω αρκετα επειδη ετρεχα ολη την μερα απο το Πανεπιστημιο στο φροντιστηριο Αγγλικων και απο εκει στα club :P αποφασισα να ζυγιστω. Και... ειμαι ενθουσιασμενη. 52 κιλα σημερα το πρωι. Θα φροντισω να διατηρηθω σε αυτα τα κιλα.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *Σε ευχαριστω πηνελοπη μου αλλα πιο μεγαλο μπραβο ειναι για εσενα που εχεις φτασει τον στοχο σου, εισαι παραδειγμα*


Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον σημερα το πρωι ζυγιστηκα 6 φορες και εδειξε σε ολες διαφορετικα κιλα... Οποτε θα βαλω τον μεσο ορο... 
56.5 
+1.3

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα... σημερα 74,8... το φαινομενο γιο-γιο!!!

----------


## georgina_ed

καλημερα και μπραβο σε ολες σας!!!!! ειμαι κι εγω 85 και θελω να παω 56 και μπηκα σημερα και ειδα οτι ολες τα καταφερνετε τελεια!!!! μπραβο ρε κοριτσια μου αναπτερωσατε το ηθικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια σε ολες!!!!!

----------


## Constance

+700 σημερα μετα τη χθεσινη κρεπαλη.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα κοριτσάρες
σήμερα -600 αντε να δω το 116,..
Μην πτοειστε γιατι ειδα συν σημερα σε αρκετες η αυριανη μερα θα ειναι σιγουρα καλύτερη*

----------


## Constance

karamelaki μια χαρα τα πας, σκιζεις.Δεν πτοουμαστε, ήταν επιλογη μας που βγηκαμε για φαγητο χθες ηταν επομενο σημερα να εχουμε παρει.Απο σημερα παλι σε προγραμμα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*ναι καλα παω κοστανς μου εχω παρει φορα :P
κι εσυ ομως εχει παει τελεια εισαι πολυ πολυ κοντα στον στοχο σου*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> +700 σημερα μετα τη χθεσινη κρεπαλη.



+700 μονο? Γιατι Θεε μ?

----------


## Constance

Διαφορετικες θερμιδες συντηρησης.Επισης ζυγιστηκα 17 ωρες μετα γιατι τοτε ξυπνησα. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## penelope1985

Ααααα! Ναι παιζει!

----------


## polinaki1983

24/10 126
26/10 125,7
29/10 124,6

-1400 για την Πωλίνα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο! 
-1.6 σημερα... Ξεφουσκωσα τελειως...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!-800 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## MKEH78

καλημέρα καλημέρα και μπράβο μπράβο........

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κοριτσια μια ερωτηση:
θελω και εγω να αρχισω να ζυγιζομαι μονη μου και μαλλον καθημερινα σε λιγο καιρο που μπαινω σε φαση συντηρησης γιατι πλεον δε θα μπορω να πηγαινω στη διαιτολογο μου.
Ξερετε καμια καλη ζυγαρια να αγορασω?Εσεις ποιες χρησιμοποιειτε?
Σορυ που ειμαι οφ τοπικ απλα εσεις ασχολειστε και λεω αν μπορειτε να με βοηθεισετε!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέεερα -200 σήμερα ελπίζω αυριο να δω 116,..


εγω εχω μια της philips εδω και 8 χρονια*

----------


## penelope1985

Eγω εχω την Tefal Body up!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eισαι ευχαριστημενη Πενελοπε;κανει κ λιπομετρηση;

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι κανει. Ειναι καλη ζυγαρια...

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Ελενακι π ειχες χαθει?

----------


## penelope1985

Αντε ξανα στον αγωνα...

Σημερα παρ'ολη την κραιπαλη χτες -200 γρ
54.7

Το φορουμ γιατι δεν πηγε μια ωρα πισω?

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι να αδυνατιζω, να ξεφουσκωνω...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κοριτσια.Ελενη χαιρομαι που ξαναρθες με διαθεση να συνεχισεις. :Smile: 
Σημερα στα ιδια εγω.Εχω φαει το κολληματακι μου.Η κοιλια μου πρησμενη πρεπει κατι να γινει με την τουαλετα επιτελους!

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα κοριτσούδια :P
Σήμερα εμεινα σταθερη ουτε πανω ουτε κατω αλλααα δεν πειραζει θα μου το πληρωσει αυτο :P

----------


## badgirl11

83.5-83.7 σταθερη χωρις wc ομως

αλλαξε η ωρα?

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> καλημερα κοριτσούδια :P
> Σήμερα εμεινα σταθερη ουτε πανω ουτε κατω αλλααα δεν πειραζει θα μου το πληρωσει αυτο :P


χαχαχαχαχαχ εμ παντα την πληρωνει η καμμενη η ζυγαρια σου στο τελος οποτε μη μου ανησυχεις! δωστης να καταλαβει!

----------


## victoria19

51.8 μετα απο μια βραδια ασταματητου χορου σε club (απο τις 12 το βραδυ μεχρι τις 5 το πρωι χορευα :P). χανω πολυ πιο αργα πλεον. 100 γρ την μερα και αν. καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι λογικο.

----------


## click

αντε βρε! αλλα 800 γρ να χασεις και θα αλλαξει ολη σου η ζωη! τελεια

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα!μετα απο ενα τρελλο παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακο ευτυχως ειμαι στα ιδια!περιμενω και περιοδο αυριο μεθαυριο οποτε ελπιζω μετα να ξεφουσκώσω λιγάκι!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα! 
+100 σημερα 
54.8

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο αρα εχασες κιολα μπραβο! καλο μηνα!

----------


## vanvan

67.6 σήμερα!! Μια χαρα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Μια απο τα ιδια και σημερα.Καλο μηνα να εχουμε. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σήμερα ειμαι στα ιδια ευτυχως!
βεβαια ειμαι πρησμενη γιατι περιμένω περίοδο αλλά ελπιζω να μου ρθει μεχρι μεθαυριο το πολύ.

----------


## mamampia

Καλημερα κι απο μενα κοριτσια!!!πρωτη φορα εδω αφου αποφασισα οτι πρεπει να χασω τα περιττα κιλα που κουβαλαω τα τελευταια 6 χρονια!!! νομιζω οτι θα με βοηθησει πολυ να λεμε καθε μερα τα κιλα μας κ ετσι η μια να παροτρυνει την αλλη!!!  ελπιζω να τα καταφερα με το εικονιδιο...παταω enter και...

----------


## mamampia



----------


## mariafc

+600 απο χτες το βράδυ. ʼτιμα καραμελωμένα μήλα.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by vanvan_
> 67.6 σήμερα!! Μια χαρα!


παααααααααααρα πολυ καλα!!:thumbup:
καλημερα!

----------


## penelope1985

mamampia καλως ηρθες

----------


## karamela_ed

καλησπερααα -300 σήμερα στα 116,7 αντε να δουμε το 115,.. τωρα  :Wink:

----------


## polinaki1983

Μπραβο καραμελλα μου!!! Συνέχισε έτσι!!!! Αλλαξε όμως τον στόχο σου από κάτω γιατί από ότι βλέπω τον έφτασες πολύ πριν την ημερομηνία του!!!! Και γιαυτο σου αξήζουν συνχαρητήρια!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

karamela μου εισαι αστερι!

----------


## sasa14

παιδάκια καλησπέρα ...τι μου κάνετε όλους καλά σας βλέπω 

λοιπόν εγώ μετά απο τρελό 4ήμερο στο παρίσι και χωρίς τουαλέτα ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ 
απλα δεν θα το άντεχα 

αύριο όμως ζυγίζομαι 
και ξεκινάβ μνέχρι 17 νοέβρη που θα πάω 2μέρες Φρανκφούρτη να είμαι 50,5 ..

ΑΥΤΑ ..
μπράβο για τις απώλειες σας...
εγώ πρέπει να έφαγα τα πάντα

----------


## granita_ed

τελεια sasa στο Παρίσι ε?αχ..τελικά ρε γμτ δινουμε τοση σημασία στο φαγητο κ τα πιο σημαντικα τα ξεχναμε!ελπιζω να περασες πολυ ομορφα

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-200 γρ 
54.6

----------


## mamampia

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> mamampia καλως ηρθες


 σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!:starhit:

----------


## mamampia

καλημερα!!!65,3 !!!εχασα 1700 γραμμαρια!!! για πρωτη μερα ειναι τελεια.οχι μη νομιζετε οτι εκανα καμια σουπερ διαιτα, απλα τα 3 τελευταια κιλα τα αποκτησα τις τελευταιες 10 μερες!!!(μαλλον κατακρατηση ηταν απο τα πολλα αλμυρα που ετρωγα)!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα. Και παλι 68 σημερα, μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...
granitaki όχι δεν έδωσα σημασία στο τι θα φάω είμασταν μια παρέα και εννοείται ότι δεν έκανα τις "κλειστές" μου η τα σπαστικά να φάμε αυτό εκείνο το άλλο...

δεν εγινε και τίποτα...
βέβαια εχθές ήρθε η αδερφή μου απο γερμανία και μου έφερε kassenkuchen αν το ξέρετε μπισκότο με κρέμα τυρί με λίγες θερμίδες και λιπαρά 
έφαγα υπερ-αρκετό 2 γενναία κομμάτια με2 κουταλιές γλυκό κεράσι και 1 κομματάκι doblerron 
βέβαια είχα φάει μέχρι τότε 2τοστ ...
όλα αυτά στις 6¨30 το απόγευμα και το βράδυ ένα μανταρίνι !!


αλλά βλακεία βέβαια ...
την πέμπτη θα ζυγιστώ και ο θεός βοηθός !!!

και φρανκφούρτη που θα πάω 2 μέρες θα είναι στην ουσία ε θα φάω σαν άνθρωπος ...

----------


## mamampia

και ναιιιιιιιι!!!μετα απο ενα περπατημα στη λαικη για ψωνια και αρκετο κουβαλημα ως το σπιτι ειμαι 65....αλλα 300 γραμμαρια κατω!!!

----------


## mamampia

την νεα μου υπογραφη ξεχασα να βαλω...ειναι η τριτη αλλα δεν θα την ξαναλλαξω.

----------


## victoria19

51.500 kg σημερα. ^^

----------


## vanvan

67.3 (-300gr)

Ευχαριστημένη είμαι προς το παρόν

----------


## doreta

καλημέρα! 

νέος μήνας μπήκε και ναι επιτελους αποφασισα να ξεκινησω μια προσπαθεια να χασω καποια κιλα να τονωθει λιγο η αυτοπεποιθηση μου, το εχω πολλη αναγκη

ειμαι 95,7 ολόκληρα κιλά
εχω φτιαξει και ενα τικερ σαν τα δικα σας, να δουμε θα βγει η εκανα βλακεια?

----------


## karamela_ed

*-200 για σήμερα

Κοριτσια πρώτον σας ευχαριστω και δευτερον δεν τον αλλαζω τον στοχο για να δω ποσο θα ειμαι εκεινη την ημερα και να σημειωσω διπλα στα ποσα εφτασα συν τον καινουριο στοχο μου*

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

-600 σημερα 
Στα 54

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...

εγώ είπα να ζυγιστώ εχθές το βράδυ και το νούμερο δεν ήταν τρομαχτικό..
αλλά 52,5 οπότε αν βγάλουμε ενα κιλό λογω βραδιού 51,5 οπότε θα πρέπει να χάσω 1,5 κιλάκι για να έρθω στα κανονικά μου!!

18Νοέμβρη πάω Φρανκφούρτη και 23/11 ξεκινάω δίαιτα για να φτάσω τα 48..
ήταν να μην ξεκινήσω αλλά τα Χριστούγεννα αυτά θα είμαι όπως θέλω..
κοίταζα τις φωτό που βγάλαμε στο παρισι και είδα ότι είμαι μια χαρά σε πολλές απο αυτές φαίνομαι επιτέλους μια χαρά 

μια φίλη μου ανέβασε φωτό απο το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν 55-56 και ήμουν σαν πρησμένο 
Πέμπτη ξεκινάω και γυμναστήριο Λάτιν χορούς και 1 φορά tae bo ....
ελπίζω να σουλουπωθώ ακόμη περισσότερο !!

να βρω την ηρεμία μου!!!

----------


## click

παρατηρησα και το πενταπλοτσεκαρα κιολας, οτι καθε μερα το πρωι οταν ξυπνησω -ακομα και μετα την τουαλετα- η ζυγαρια δειχνει 800γρ-1κιλο παραπανω απο ο,τι δειχνει το απογευμα.
λιγο κουλο δεν ειναι?

το πρωι που ειμαι νηστικη δεν επρεπε να δειχνει λιγοτερο?
σας συμβαινει?

----------


## mariafc

παρατηρησα και το πενταπλοτσεκαρα κιολας, οτι καθε μερα το πρωι οταν ξυπνησω -ακομα και μετα την τουαλετα- η ζυγαρια δειχνει 800γρ-1κιλο παραπανω απο ο,τι δειχνει το απογευμα.
λιγο κουλο δεν ειναι?

το πρωι που ειμαι νηστικη δεν επρεπε να δειχνει λιγοτερο?
σας συμβαινει? 

Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα. Πολλές φορές έχω ζυγιστεί πρωί εννοείται αφού πρώτα έχω πάει τουαλέτα και ενώ θα περίμενα να χει κατέβει μιας και κατα τη νύχτα υποτίθεται γίνονται κάποιες καύσεις και όχι μόνο δε συμβαίνει αυτό αλλά γίνεται το αντίθετο. Αντίθετα μου χει συμβεί να ζυγιστώ πχ μεσημεράκι έχοντας φάει το πρωινό και το δεκατιανό μου και να με δείχνει λιγότερο. 
Τελικά μήπως έχουν δίκιο όσοι λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να παραλείπουμε το πρωινό γεύμα γιατί έτσι ενεργοποιούμε το μεταβολισμό μας και καίει περισσότερες θερμίδες;

Επίσης άλλη μου απορία. Είναι τόσο χάλια ο μεταβολισμός μου η είναι δυνατόν με σχεδόν 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα γυμναστήριο να καίω μόνο 100 θερμίδες; 100 θερμίδες τις καίω και στο κρεβάτι μου κοιτάζοντας το ταβάνι ανάποδα.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Επίσης άλλη μου απορία. Είναι τόσο χάλια ο μεταβολισμός μου η είναι δυνατόν με σχεδόν 2 ώρες κάθε μέρα γυμναστήριο να καίω μόνο 100 θερμίδες; 100 θερμίδες τις καίω και στο κρεβάτι μου κοιτάζοντας το ταβάνι ανάποδα.


πως μετρας ποσες θερμιδες καις στο 2ωρο της γυμναστικης?
κανεις καποιο οργανο που μετραει?

----------


## mariafc

πως μετρας ποσες θερμιδες καις στο 2ωρο της γυμναστικης?
κανεις καποιο οργανο που μετραει? 


Συγνώμη γραμμάρια ήθελα να γράψω. Ζυγίζομαι πριν και μετά το γυμναστήριο και ενώ παλιά με έβγαζε και μισό κιλό πιο κάτω τώρα 100 γραμμάρια και αν. 
Πάντως σε αυτό που με ρωτάς στα αερόβια μηχανήματα που κάνω πχ διάδρομο και ελλειπτικό πάνω αναγράφουν τις θερμίδες που υποτίθεται καις αν και να σου πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί να ρωτάω χαζομάρα αλλά θερμίδες= και γραμμάρια? Γιατί αν είναι έτσι και με βάση τα αναγραφόμενα στα μηχανήματα εγώ έπρεπε να χάνω γύρω στα 800 γραμμάρια μετά την άσκηση.
Δεν το κατέχω πολύ το θέμα ίσως κάποιος περισσότερο μυημένος στο θέμα της άσκησης να μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα.

----------


## click

οχι δεν ειναι θερμιδες=γραμμαρια

αν καταλαβα καλα, ζυγιζεσαι, κανεις 2 ωρες γυμναστικη και ξαναζυγιζεσαι?

μην το παιρνεις ετσι.
τα αποτελεσματα της γυμναστικης ειναι κατι παραπανω απο βεβαια. τζαμπα 2 ωρες δε χτυπιεσαι.
θα δεις τρελη διαφορα και στα ρουχα και στον καθρεπτη.
και αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτερο απο ολα.

----------


## mariafc

ναι καμιά φορά ζυγίζομαι πριν πάω γυμναστήριο και μετά που θα γυρίσω για να δω αν χάνω κάτι αλλα τώρα τελευταία απογοήτευση. Καλά εντάξει εγώ είμαι σε φάση που παίρνω κιλά και γυμναστήριο πάω κυρίως για μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση αλλά ρε παιδί μου μου τη σπάει τόσο πολύ να κάθομαι και να χτυπιέμαι τόσες ώρες και να μην καίω τίποτα απολύτως. Τόσο πολύ πια έχω διαλύσει το μεταβολισμό μου; Βέβαια είναι και θέμα υγρών δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να το ερμηνεύσω. Εγώ με τα υγρά έχω φοβερό πρόβλημα. Δε σκέφτομαι θερμίδες να φάω πχ παστίτσιο και βασανίζομαι αν πιω ενα ποτήρι γάλα για παράδειγμα. Κουλαμάρα σκέτη. 
Πάντως το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι μεγάλη πίκρα. Θέλω και πρέπει να το κόψω. Είναι τραγικό η ψυχολογία της μέρας μου να εξαρτάται από το τι έδειξε η ζυγαριά. Αν ξεκόλλαγε το μυαλό μου από αυτό θα μουν πιο ευτυχισμένη. Τώρα ειδικά στη φάση που είμαι που πρέπει να βάλω κιλά βασανίζομαι. Αχ και πήρα 100 γραμμάρια, και έχασα 200 και ξαναπήρα 400.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Καλά εντάξει εγώ είμαι σε φάση που παίρνω κιλά και γυμναστήριο πάω κυρίως για μυϊκή ενδυνάμωση αλλά ρε παιδί μου μου τη σπάει τόσο πολύ να κάθομαι και να χτυπιέμαι τόσες ώρες και να μην καίω τίποτα απολύτως. Τόσο πολύ πια έχω διαλύσει το μεταβολισμό μου;


Ο Χ Ι 
με τη γυμναστικη καις πολυ λιπος και χτιζεις μυες. ΑΡΑ η ζυγαρια πεφτει πολυ πιο αργα.
μπορεις να διαλεξεις

1) κανεις διαιτα και αεροβικη, η ζυγαρια τρεχει προς τα κατω, αδυνατιζεις αλλα γινεσαι λαπας.

ή

2)κανεις διατροφη, κανεις γυμναστικη ενδυναμωσης, χανεις ποντους, σφιγγεις και η ζυγαρια πεφτει με πιο αργο ρυθμο.

διαλεγεις και παιρνεις  :Wink:

----------


## victoria19

> _Originally posted by click_
> παρατηρησα και το πενταπλοτσεκαρα κιολας, οτι καθε μερα το πρωι οταν ξυπνησω -ακομα και μετα την τουαλετα- η ζυγαρια δειχνει 800γρ-1κιλο παραπανω απο ο,τι δειχνει το απογευμα.
> λιγο κουλο δεν ειναι?
> 
> το πρωι που ειμαι νηστικη δεν επρεπε να δειχνει λιγοτερο?
> σας συμβαινει?


ισως να φταιει το βραδυνο φαγητο. ανεφερες οτι ζυγιζεσαι απογευμα. μετα απο το απογευματινο ζυγισμα τρως φανταζομαι. οποτε ισως για αυτο. εγω οταν εκανα διαιτα ειχα συζητησει το θεμα με τον διαιτολογο μου. του ειχα αναφερει οτι καποιοι διαιτολογοι στην Αυστραλια ειχαν πει στον θειο μου που μενει εκει να μην τρωει μετα τις 7 το βραδυ γιατι αλλωστε εκεινες τις ωρες δεν κανουμε μεγαλες καυσεις, η φυσικη δραστηριοτητα μας ειναι μειωμενη. ο διαιτολογος μου μου ειχε προτεινει να τρωω μετα τις 7 λιγο. πχ ενα γιαουρτι ή 1-2 κριτσινια. ετσι και ο μεταβολισμος μου θα συνεχιζε να λειτουργει και δεν θα εβαζα κανενα κιλο. και πραγματικα καθε πρωι ξυπνουσα και ημουν -500 γρ απο το βραδυνο ζυγισμα.

σημερα ζυγιστικα το πρωι και εμεινα: :P 51 kg ακριβως. δεν το πιστευω. ^^ μακαρι να μπορεσω να διατηρηθω σε αυτα.

----------


## fuxia

ρε παιδιά θα πάω γιατρό δεν πάει άλλο κάτι πάει λάθος με μένα. γίνεται 3 οκτωβρίου να είμαι χ πόντους και χ κιλά και 3 νοεμβρίου τους ίδους χ πόντους και +2 κιλά χωρίς επεισόδια με λίγους υδατάνθρακες και αερόβια? ίσως έχω κάτι ορμονικό ή δεν ξέρω. ας έτρωγα κάθε μέρα μισή πίτσα το ίδιο θα ήτανε, τσάμπα κόπος.

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέερα +600 σήμερα αλλα δεν πτοουμαστε ισως ειναι επειδη ειμαι στις γονιμες μερες μου, δεν ξερω*

----------


## mamampia

γεια σας!ζυγιστηκα το πρωι και ειμαι παλι 65 οπως ημουν κ χτες. παλι καλα να λεω γιατι το βραδακι εφαγα μια κρεπα αλμυρη και αμεσως μετα κοιμηθηκα.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

+100 σημερα, χωρις κανενα λογο... 
54.1

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 74,8... ολο μια πανω - μια κατω ειμαι, δεν μπορω να χασω αλλα κιλα μου φαινεται...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...
εμένα μου συνέβει το εξής τρελό ζυγίστηκα εχθές το βράδυ 52 και σήμερα το πρωί 51,5..
είδα και 51 αλλά κρατάω το 51,5 

την άλλη Παρασκευή θα έχω επανέλθει κανονικότατα στα 50!!

σήμερα ξεκινάω και λάτιν χορούς!!
αντε να κουνιόμαστε και λίγο..
πάντως γιαυτά που έχω φάει δεν έχω πάρει πολλά περισσότερα υπολόγιζα!!

το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι ότι σκ θα είμαι για ψήφο εκτός αλλά θα κρατηθώ μόνο το ποτό μπορεί να με βαρύνει !!

----------


## fotoka

Καλημέρα μετά από μια βδομάδα με τρελά σκαμπανεβάσματα λόγω περιόδου -200 σήμερα

----------


## victoria19

51.200 σημερα. χαλια. επειδη δεν κινηθηκα πολυ χθες.

----------


## mamampia

65.200 σημερα.πηρα 200 αν και χθες το βραδυ κοιμηθηκα με ενα στομαχι που γουργουριζε  :Frown:

----------


## badgirl11

84 ακριβως, εφαγα πολυ αργα χθες.

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> πως μετρας ποσες θερμιδες καις στο 2ωρο της γυμναστικης?
> κανεις καποιο οργανο που μετραει? 
> 
> 
> Συγνώμη γραμμάρια ήθελα να γράψω. Ζυγίζομαι πριν και μετά το γυμναστήριο και ενώ παλιά με έβγαζε και μισό κιλό πιο κάτω τώρα 100 γραμμάρια και αν. 
> Πάντως σε αυτό που με ρωτάς στα αερόβια μηχανήματα που κάνω πχ διάδρομο και ελλειπτικό πάνω αναγράφουν τις θερμίδες που υποτίθεται καις αν και να σου πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Μπορεί να ρωτάω χαζομάρα αλλά θερμίδες= και γραμμάρια? Γιατί αν είναι έτσι και με βάση τα αναγραφόμενα στα μηχανήματα εγώ έπρεπε να χάνω γύρω στα 800 γραμμάρια μετά την άσκηση.
> Δεν το κατέχω πολύ το θέμα ίσως κάποιος περισσότερο μυημένος στο θέμα της άσκησης να μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει καλύτερα.


οταν λες παλια μηπως εννοεις το καλοκαιρι που εχει 800 βαθμους κ ο ιδρωτας ετρεχε ποταμι?
γιατι το αντιλαμβανεσε κ εσυ πιστευω οτι αυτο που χανεις την ωρα της γυμναστικης ειναι υγρα κ οχι κατευθειαν λιπος ε?

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλησπερα +100 σημερα ελπιζω συντομ να ειναι -*

----------


## mariafc

γιατι το αντιλαμβανεσε κ εσυ πιστευω οτι αυτο που χανεις την ωρα της γυμναστικης ειναι υγρα κ οχι κατευθειαν λιπος ε? 

ναι φυσικά και το ξέρω αν και δεν τα κατέχω πολύ τα θέματα της άσκησης απλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι ενώ άλλοτε η ζυγαριά θα με έδειχνε ως και μισό κιλό πιο κάτω τώρα τις περισσότερες φορές με βγάζει στα ίδια αλλά μάλλον θα ναι επειδή αυξάνεται η μυική μου μάζα.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα!

Πρωινο: βρωμη (350)
Μεσημεριανο: αρνι με πατατες (700) και λιγη φετα (150) και 2 ρυζογκοφρετες με μαρμελαδα (104)
Βραδυνο: μισο nutri-cookie (45) και ενα Vitaline (205) 

Συνολο 1554 θερμιδες

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλησπερα!
> 
> Πρωινο: βρωμη (350)
> Μεσημεριανο: αρνι με πατατες (700) και λιγη φετα (150) και 2 ρυζογκοφρετες με μαρμελαδα (104)
> Βραδυνο: μισο nutri-cookie (45) και ενα Vitaline (205) 
> 
> Συνολο 1554 θερμιδες


FAIL

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα... 
54.1

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.69 σημερα.Λογικοτατο το βρισκω ουτε 12 ωρες δεν περασαν απο την κρεπαλη.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σημερα επιτελους μετα απο τοσα πισωγυρισματα ειμαι παλι 74,5. Αντε να κατεβαινω τωρα... 2 μηνες στα ιδια ειναι αρκετα πιστευω!

----------


## leny

μετα απο ενα μηνα που ειχα κολλησει στα 54, επιτελουσ 53.5!!! αντε αλλα 3.5 κιλακια

----------


## smart

τι κρατησεις καλε?
συνταξιοδοτικες?
:O

----------


## smart

καλα, να σε περιλαβω κ εσενα!!
δες λιγο τις προηγουμενες σελιδες κ θα σου πω εγω αν σε πειραξε το νερο!!!
:P

----------


## smart

καλε, μην με παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις κ εσυ σημερα!!
απ το πρωι βριζω κοσμο, δε βλεπεις?

κριση..περναω κριση...

----------


## smart

ε, οχι...
δεν εχω αλλες αντοχες...
αμα πολλαπλασιασεις τα ατομα που μαλωσα με ψαλμο επι εξι..
σκεψου τι εχω πει σημερα!!
ουφ!
κουραστηκα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## smart

a!!!
με ακυρωνεις τωρα τελειως!!
τζαμπα τοσος αγωνας....:no:

----------


## penelope1985

Smart ολα καλα?

----------


## fuxia

52 εδώ και ένα μήνα. άρχισα βάρη κλπ αλλά εδώ οι μποντιμπετερ αγωνίζονται με τόσο φαί και προπονηση να πάρουν 2-3 κιλά μυικά το μήνα, σιγά μην έβαλα μυς. Γκρρ

----------


## mamampia

65.200 τα ιδια με χτες

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε γαμωτο μου! Πας να αγιασεις και δεν μπορεις! Σημερα απο το πουθενα +500 γρ. 
Χτες εφαγα 1550 θερμιδες και ημουν στο δρομο απο τις 7 το πρωι μεχρι τις 5 το απογευμα και μετα πηγα και γυμναστηριο κατακοπη... και σημερα ξυπναω και το στομαχι μ εχει μπει μεσα απο την πεινα... και παω και ζυγιζομαι και ειμαι + μισο κιλο? Ελεος ρε πουστη! Ελεος!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by fuxia_
> μποντιμπετερ


Χαχχαχα ΛΟΛ

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Smart ολα καλα?


oλα καλα, το ελενακι πειραζα πιο πανω :tumble:

----------


## fuxia

ela vre pinelopi viazomoun hahahahha. i upoloipi protasi isxuei:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αρχιζω κ εγωωω!
Πηρα ζυγαρια!
Λοιπον σημερα, 6/11, 72.700 kg

Καλως σας βρηκα!:smilegrin:

----------


## Constance

Κι εγω εχω απιστευτα νευρα σημερα.Με εδειξε παλι τα ιδια.Στο μονο που μπορω να τα ριξω ειναι οτι περιμενω περιοδο.Αλλα ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα γυναικαρες
χθες +700 
σήμερα -1100
στα 116,8 αλλα δεν αλλαξα το τικερ :P*

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Constance ουτε για καφε δεν ειναι να πηγαινουμε μαζι... Ελεος

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε πουστη! Ολο το πρωι περπαταω στο Χαλανδρι και τωρα που γυρισα ζυγιστηκα και ειμαι +600 απο το πρωι... Θα τρελαθω δλδ...

----------


## penelope1985

Μλκ Ελενη πως το εκανες αυτο? 


Σημερα οπως ειναι λογικο ειμαι +900 γρ
55.5 

Πινω καφε και παω gym χωρις πρωινο και μαλακιες και γυρναω για τον δευτερο γυρο με τους γονεις... Και απο αυριο 5 μερες κυρια μεχρι τη Θεσσαλονικη...

----------


## penelope1985

Ασε! Και εγω εχω ταβερνες και μλκς μετα την ψηφο...

----------


## Constance

Νομιζω οτι ειναι ευκολοτερο βασικα αμα μενεις μονος να κανεις διαιτα.Στο λεω απο προσωπικη πειρα αλλα ο καθενας αντιδρα και διαφορετικα.Εγω πραγματικα θα τα τραβηξω τα β*ζια μου σημερα.Παλι 69 με εδειξε!Με 1600 θερμιδες βαρια βαρια χθες.Τι να πω!

----------


## Constance

Δεν ξερω εμενα με εχει βοηθησει.Οταν εμενα με τους γονεις μου δε μπορουσα να αγιασω.2-3 φαγητα και εκατο γλυκα μεσα στο ψυγειο.Ενω τωρα επιλεγω μονη μου τι θα μπει εδω μεσα και φυσικα δε βαζω γλυκα και junk food.Αλλα καθενας λειτουργει διαφορετικα τι να πω.Κι εμενα ερχεται ο φιλος μου πχ στο σπιτι, αλλα του εχω πει πολλακις οχι σε φαγητο και εχει παραγγειλει και τρωει μονος του, κι εγω απλα τον κοιταγα η ετρωγα σαλατα.Αμα θες να μαζευτεις μαζευεσαι δηλαδη, αλλα το θεμα ειναι να σου χει γυρισει το μυαλο...και να σου χει γυρισει βεβαια δε σημαινει οτι θα κρατησει για παντα.Το λεω αυτο γιατι ενω εχασα σχεδον ολα τα κιλα μου τωρα εχω κουραστει τοσο πολυ και απογοητευομαι που βλεπω οτι και στη συντηρηση πρεπει να υπαρχουν μερες που θα πειναω.Τεσπα δεν ξυπνησα καλα σημερα, ελπιζω να μου περασει και να ειναι επειδη περιμενω περιοδο.:thumbdown:

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι Ελενη γιατι πρεπει να π[αραδεχτεις οτι την αρρωστη σχεση με το φαι την εχεις εσυ... και δεν φταιει τπτ αλλο... ουτε το που μενεις ουτε το τι φαι εχει το ψυγειο...

----------


## nifitsa

94,8 πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου. Εχω πιασει πατο...
Απο αυριο ξεκιναω διαιτα.Θελω τη συμπαρασταση σας, ορκιστικα, αν δεν τα καταφερω κι αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι η τελευταια μου. Ντρεπομαι πια απο ολους. Η' τωρα ή ποτέ!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*-100 σήμερα η αλήθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα παραπανω*

----------


## leny

53 σημερα.. nifitsa καλη αρχη και καλο κουραγιο

----------


## nifitsa

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Leny. Kαλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι για τα 3 κιλάκια που σου μένουν. Τα τελευταία είναι τα πιο δυσκολα! α! και μια συμβουλη. Μολις φτλασεις στο στόχο σου όταν θα παίρνεις 1 κιλό δε θα το αφήνεις να διπλώσει ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## Constance

nifitsa καλως μας ξαναηρθες,θυμηθηκα την ωραια υπογραφη σου.Σωστη η συμβουλη σου επισης!Στο 1 κιλο συν πρεπει να ταρακουνιομαστε και οχι στα +30 πχ!
Mπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσια.
Eleni πραγματικα ειναι θεμα μυαλου το φαγητο.Πρεπει να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου.Να πεις τερμα ρε παιδι μου θα κανω διαιτα και τελος.Με ρωτανε συνεχως εμενα τελευταια πως εχασα τα κιλα.Και οταν λεω οτι απλα το εραψα με κοιτανε με ενα υφος λες και περιμεναν να τους πω καποια φοβερη μαγικη λυση.Πρεπει να ξυπνησουμε ολοι και να παψουμε να το υπεραναλυουμε το θεμα.Βλεπω πχ πολλους εδω να ψαχνουν χιλια δυο πραγματα προκειμενου να χασουν κιλα,απο γλυκαιμικους δεικτες μεχρι νηστειες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο.Και στο μεταξυ μεχρι να βρουν την τελεια διαιτα, μονο διαιτα δεν κανουν.Δεν ειναι ετσι.Το πως πρεπει να τρωμε το ξερουμε ολοι νομιζω,τερμα οι δικαιολογιες.Εγω την αποφαση να χασω τα κιλα την πηρα οταν ειδα οτι πλεον εχω βαρεθει να δικαιολογουμαι και να κλαιγομαι για τα κιλα μου.Πιο πολυ δηλαδη αυτο σιχαθηκα και οχι τοσο την υπερβολικη ποσοτητα φαγητου αυτη καθαυτη.Σιχαθηκα εμενα να κλαιγομαι συνεχεια για το πως ειμαι ετσι!

----------


## leny

ναι, το εχω υποψιν μου.. ξερεις, ειχα κι εγω τα πισωγυρισματα μου... και εννοειται πως τρεμω μη τα ξαναπαρω .. ελπιζω να προσπαθεις αυτη τη φορα με σωστη διατροφουλα ε? οχι διαιτες και χαζομαρουλες.. να κανουμε κατι που να μπορουμε να το τηρησουμε για ολη την υπολοιπη ζωη μας, μαλλον αυτο ειναι το μυστικο

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> nifitsa καλως μας ξαναηρθες,θυμηθηκα την ωραια υπογραφη σου.Σωστη η συμβουλη σου επισης!Στο 1 κιλο συν πρεπει να ταρακουνιομαστε και οχι στα +30 πχ!
> Mπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσια.
> Eleni πραγματικα ειναι θεμα μυαλου το φαγητο.Πρεπει να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου.Να πεις τερμα ρε παιδι μου θα κανω διαιτα και τελος.Με ρωτανε συνεχως εμενα τελευταια πως εχασα τα κιλα.Και οταν λεω οτι απλα το εραψα με κοιτανε με ενα υφος λες και περιμεναν να τους πω καποια φοβερη μαγικη λυση.Πρεπει να ξυπνησουμε ολοι και να παψουμε να το υπεραναλυουμε το θεμα.Βλεπω πχ πολλους εδω να ψαχνουν χιλια δυο πραγματα προκειμενου να χασουν κιλα,απο γλυκαιμικους δεικτες μεχρι νηστειες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο.Και στο μεταξυ μεχρι να βρουν την τελεια διαιτα, μονο διαιτα δεν κανουν.Δεν ειναι ετσι.Το πως πρεπει να τρωμε το ξερουμε ολοι νομιζω,τερμα οι δικαιολογιες.Εγω την αποφαση να χασω τα κιλα την πηρα οταν ειδα οτι πλεον εχω βαρεθει να δικαιολογουμαι και να κλαιγομαι για τα κιλα μου.Πιο πολυ δηλαδη αυτο σιχαθηκα και οχι τοσο την υπερβολικη ποσοτητα φαγητου αυτη καθαυτη.Σιχαθηκα εμενα να κλαιγομαι συνεχεια για το πως ειμαι ετσι!



+
ομως το φορουμ ισως βοηθαει να γινει αυτη η συνειδητοποιηση.
εννοω οτι ισως καποια στιγμη ειτε βλεπουμε ποσοι γκρινιαρηδες ειμαστε εμεις, ειτε βλεπουμε ποσο ειναι οι αλλοι κ αγανακτουμε με την κωλυσιεργια μας μια ωρα αρχυτερα!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Costance έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ξέρω ότι η λύση για το αδυνατισμα είναι καθαρά να το ράψουμε. Το είδα στον εαυτό μου όσες φορές το έκανα. Απλά αναρωτιέμαι τι είναι αυτό που με σπρώχνει στο φαγητό, τι κενά μου καλύπτει και γιατί δυστυχώς όσο κι αν ψάχνω να βρω κάτι άλλο να μου καλύψει αυτά τα κενά, δεν βρίσκω...


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Ολοι οι ανθρωποι πιστευω εχουν μια κακη συνηθεια που κανει αυτο το πραγμα,καλυπτει τα κενα.Ειναι μια διαρκης παλη δυστυχως.Αυτο πρεπει να καταλαβουμε ολοι.Συνεχεια καθε μερα ειναι μια νεα προσπαθεια.

----------


## nifitsa

constance κι εγω σε θυμάμαι και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που είδα την πρόοδο σου και βέβαια βοηθάει το forum για τη συνειδητοποιησουμε όλα αυτά και επίσης θαυμάζω τις κοπέλες που χάσαν τα κιλά τους και δίνουν συμβουλές, γιατί κάποιες ανήθικες που τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω π.χ. από τη δουλειά, ξαφνικά αδυνάτισαν με ένα δαχτυλίδι ή ό,τι άλλο και κοιτάνε τις γεμάτες με μισό μάτι οι κομπλεξικές!!! Μπραβο σας κορίτσια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by smart_
> 
> +
> ομως το φορουμ ισως βοηθαει να γινει αυτη η συνειδητοποιηση.
> εννοω οτι ισως καποια στιγμη ειτε βλεπουμε ποσοι γκρινιαρηδες ειμαστε εμεις, ειτε βλεπουμε ποσο ειναι οι αλλοι κ αγανακτουμε με την κωλυσιεργια μας μια ωρα αρχυτερα!


Εμενα με βοηθησε παντως και οταν δικοι μου ανθρωποι μου ειπαν πως εχουν τα πραγματα χωρις να μου χαιδευουν τα αυτια.

----------


## leny

λυπαμαι που το λεω αλλα κι εδω μεσα συναντας ατομα που κανουν διακρισεις.. αναλογα με τα κιλα που εχεις να χασεις σε αντιμετωπιζουν με ενδιαφερον η απλα σε αγνοουν...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by nifitsa_
> constance κι εγω σε θυμάμαι και χάρηκα πάρα πολύ που είδα την πρόοδο σου και βέβαια βοηθάει το forum για τη συνειδητοποιησουμε όλα αυτά και επίσης θαυμάζω τις κοπέλες που χάσαν τα κιλά τους και δίνουν συμβουλές, γιατί κάποιες ανήθικες που τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω π.χ. από τη δουλειά, ξαφνικά αδυνάτισαν με ένα δαχτυλίδι ή ό,τι άλλο και κοιτάνε τις γεμάτες με μισό μάτι οι κομπλεξικές!!! Μπραβο σας κορίτσια!


Το φορουμ βοηθαει μονο αν το χρησιμοποιησουμε σωστα.Κρυβει και παγιδες.Ο καθενας μπορει να γραψει οτι θελει και δεν πρεπει να εφαρμοζουμε τιποτα που βλεπουμε εδω μεσα.Ενας πχ μπορει να μπει να πει οτι ειναι διαιτολογος και να μην εχει καμια σχεση και να συμβουλευει λαθος πραγματα.Γενικα ειναι καλο να μη παρασυρομαστε.Εμενα το φορουμ με βοηθησε μονο στο οτι οταν βλεπω κοριτσια που πραγματικα προσπαθουν και εχουν αποτελεσμα παιρνω κουραγιο.Απο κει και περα αν οσες γινανε αδυνατες και ξαφνικα και ρατσιστριες με τους παχυσαρκους, τι να πω...απλα γελω!

----------


## nifitsa

Πολύ καλά τα λες, πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι μόλις είδα πόσο καλά τα πήγες πήρα φοβερή δύναμη και σκέφτηκα ότι αν δεν είχα κάνει βλακείες ίσως τώρα να είχα τα κιλά σου, άρα αυτό μου δίνει κουράγιο να κρατηθώ για να σου μοιάσω, να έχω δηλαδή κι εγώ την εξέλιξη και την απώλειά σου. Απο συμβουλές έχω χορτάσει, δεν ακούω κανέναν πια καλή μου, θα ακούω μόνο το γιατρό μου και τη θέληση μου. Κουράγιο θέλω και τπτ άλλο. Να στηρίξω προσπάθειες και να με στηρίξουν και μένα. Μια καλή κουβέντα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> nifitsa καλως μας ξαναηρθες,θυμηθηκα την ωραια υπογραφη σου.Σωστη η συμβουλη σου επισης!Στο 1 κιλο συν πρεπει να ταρακουνιομαστε και οχι στα +30 πχ!
> Mπραβο για τις απωλειες κοριτσια.
> Eleni πραγματικα ειναι θεμα μυαλου το φαγητο.Πρεπει να επιβληθεις στον *εαυτο σου.Να πεις τερμα ρε παιδι μου θα κανω διαιτα και τελος.Με ρωτανε συνεχως εμενα τελευταια πως εχασα τα κιλα.Και οταν λεω οτι απλα το εραψα με κοιτανε με ενα υφος λες και περιμεναν να τους πω καποια φοβερη μαγικη λυση*.Πρεπει να ξυπνησουμε ολοι και να παψουμε να το υπεραναλυουμε το θεμα.Βλεπω πχ πολλους εδω να ψαχνουν χιλια δυο πραγματα προκειμενου να χασουν κιλα,απο γλυκαιμικους δεικτες μεχρι νηστειες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο.Και στο μεταξυ μεχρι να βρουν την τελεια διαιτα, μονο διαιτα δεν κανουν.Δεν ειναι ετσι.Το πως πρεπει να τρωμε το ξερουμε ολοι νομιζω,τερμα οι δικαιολογιες.Εγω την αποφαση να χασω τα κιλα την πηρα οταν ειδα οτι πλεον εχω βαρεθει να δικαιολογουμαι και να κλαιγομαι για τα κιλα μου.Πιο πολυ δηλαδη αυτο σιχαθηκα και οχι τοσο την υπερβολικη ποσοτητα φαγητου αυτη καθαυτη.Σιχαθηκα εμενα να κλαιγομαι συνεχεια για το πως ειμαι ετσι!


:thumbup:
Δε θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο μαζι σου,ειλικρινα!
Πανω-κατω ειμασταν κ στα ιδια κιλα κ εχουμε περιπου ιδιο στοχο κιολας!
Ακριβως αυτο που περιγραφεις μου συμβαινει κ εμενα..
Ασε που εχω κ πολλες γνωστες στη σχολη που με αφορμη το πως εχασα καποια κιλα εγω μου πιανουν τη συζητηση κ λενε στο τελος "και εγω δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα αλλα δε μπορω να χασω" και μετα νααααα οι τυροπιτες,τα σαντουιτς-γιγας και διαφορα αλλα..
Ασε που ακουσα και σχολια του τυπου "μπα με διαιτα αδυνατισες;μηπως παιρνεις τα ροφηματα που διαφημιζει η τηλεοραση;"
Τελοσπαντων..
Οπου υπαρχει θεληση υπαρχει κ η λυση στο καθε προβλημα!

Πρωινο ζυγισμα:
72.200 kg
Βλεπω φως στο τουνελ!!:smilegrin:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> Δε θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισσοτερο μαζι σου,ειλικρινα!
> Πανω-κατω ειμασταν κ στα ιδια κιλα κ εχουμε περιπου ιδιο στοχο κιολας!
> Ακριβως αυτο που περιγραφεις μου συμβαινει κ εμενα..
> Ασε που εχω κ πολλες γνωστες στη σχολη που με αφορμη το πως εχασα καποια κιλα εγω μου πιανουν τη συζητηση κ λενε στο τελος "και εγω δεν τρωω τιποτα ολη μερα αλλα δε μπορω να χασω" και μετα νααααα οι τυροπιτες,τα σαντουιτς-γιγας και διαφορα αλλα..
> Ασε που ακουσα και σχολια του τυπου "μπα με διαιτα αδυνατισες;μηπως παιρνεις τα ροφηματα που διαφημιζει η τηλεοραση;"
> ...


οne life πλησιαζεις πολυ στο 6αρακι.Να δεις θα αλλαξει η διαθεση σου αν φυγει αυτο το ενοχλητικο 7!Ασε που ειμαι σιγουρη οτι πλεον εχεις πολυ καλο σωμα αν κρινω και απο το υψος σου.Κρατα γερα!Να κοιτας το στοχο σου και να μην ακους κανεναν.Μια χαρα τα πας!

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ασε που ακουσα και σχολια του τυπου "μπα με διαιτα αδυνατισες;μηπως παιρνεις τα ροφηματα που διαφημιζει η τηλεοραση;"
> 
> 
> Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


κακιασμενες!

----------


## click

χαχαχαχχαχαχχχααχαχ

τελικα ποιος ειναι ο πιο αξιοπιστος τροπος να μαθεις?
γιατι και γω με μεζουρα στον τοιχο μετρηθηκα και δεν ξερω...

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλά άμα σας πω θα χάσετε πάσα ιδέα... Στον τοίχο με μεζούρα αλλά πήρα και έναν φάκελο για να σχηματιστεί ορθή γωνία να μην κλέψω και επάνω κόλλησα και έναν μαρκαδόρο για να σημειωθεί στον τοίχο... Ναι το ξέρω έχω ξεφύγει τελείως...


καλα αν εξαιρεσεις τον φακελο, ολα τα αλλα ιδια τα εκανα

ειμαστε τραγικες? :P

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Απόλυτα!!! Αλλά εσύ φαντάζομαι δεν σε κόντυνες κατά 3 ολάκερα εκατοστα ε???


δεν εχω ιδεα.
πως θα μαθω αν μετρηθηκα λαθος?

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω Ελενη ελεγα οτι ειμαι 1.63 και με μετρησαν τον Φλεβαρη στα Curves 1.60

----------


## penelope1985

Πρεπει να αλλαξεις και BMI τωρα ε?

----------


## penelope1985

Eνταξει εισαι ακομα στο φυσιολογικο βαρος...

----------


## penelope1985

Το εζησα για αυτο στο λεω...

----------


## penelope1985

Καπως ετσι...

----------


## granita_ed

καλησπέρα!λοιπον..πριν απο 4 μερες περιπου αδιαθέτησα κ την επόμενη μέρα αντι να ξεφουσκώσω με εδειξε +2.5 κιλά χωρις μάλιστα να εχω φάει βραδινο!
απογοητεύτηκα κ δεν ξανανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά μέχρι σήμερα οπου ευτυχώς φαγωμένη με δείχνει 62. νομίζω οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα τα εχω παθει όλα.απο αναιμία, γρίπη, εξάντηληση τα παντα!ελπιζω όλα να πανε καλύτερα απο δω κ περα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Με είχαν μετρήσει σε φαρμακείο, με την ζυγαριά που έχει εκείνο το μέταλλο που κατεβαίνει μέχρι να φτάσει στο κεφάλι σου και με είχε βγάλει ο βλάκας 164 επειδή δεν το κρατούσε παράλληλα στο έδαφος. Επίσης είχα μετρηθεί σε φαρμακείο σε μηχάνημα που μετράει το ύψος αυτόματα (μάλλον με κύματα που στέλνει η ζυγαριά, κάτι πράσινες ζυγαριές είναι) και με είχε βγάλει 166-168 αλλά φυσικά με παπούτσια. Στην αστυνομία με έβαλαν 168 που πολύ μου άρεσε, αλλά τώρα πρέπει να συμβιβαστώ με την νέα πραγματικότητα...


εγω εχω καταμπερδευτει κ στεναχωρηθει οποτε ζυγιζομαι σε φαρμακειο,
ολο 89 με δειχνουν, σε τσακιρ κεφι 87
σπιτι η μια με δειχνει 87 η αλλη 85 κ του διαιτολογου 83.5 (ολα αυτα ταυτοχρονα)
για τοδε υψος στην αστυνομια με εβγαλαν 1.67 κ γω το ζωον ειπα οτι ειμαι 1.63 (εκ διαιτολογου) κ κμε εβαλαν τοσο
μονη δεν με εχω μετρησει στο υψος, νομιζω θα μπερδευτω περισσοτερο!
ας ειναι μονο το βαρος αβεβαιο, το υψος το κατοχυρωσα 1.63 χαχαχαχ

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλησπέρα!λοιπον..πριν απο 4 μερες περιπου αδιαθέτησα κ την επόμενη μέρα αντι να ξεφουσκώσω με εδειξε +2.5 κιλά χωρις μάλιστα να εχω φάει βραδινο!
> απογοητεύτηκα κ δεν ξανανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά μέχρι σήμερα οπου ευτυχώς φαγωμένη με δείχνει 62. νομίζω οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα τα εχω παθει όλα.απο αναιμία, γρίπη, εξάντηληση τα παντα!ελπιζω όλα να πανε καλύτερα απο δω κ περα!


αυτη την αισθηση εχω για το σαββατοκυριαο αυτο, τα εζησα ολα...η ζωη μας μια βολτα. κ οχι με λιακαδα!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλησπέρα!λοιπον..πριν απο 4 μερες περιπου αδιαθέτησα κ την επόμενη μέρα αντι να ξεφουσκώσω με εδειξε +2.5 κιλά χωρις μάλιστα να εχω φάει βραδινο!
> απογοητεύτηκα κ δεν ξανανέβηκα στη ζυγαριά μέχρι σήμερα οπου ευτυχώς φαγωμένη με δείχνει 62. νομίζω οτι τον τελευταίο μήνα τα εχω παθει όλα.απο αναιμία, γρίπη, εξάντηληση τα παντα!ελπιζω όλα να πανε καλύτερα απο δω κ περα!


Στο ειπα οτι ηταν πλασματικο. :Wink: :thumbup: Περαστικα να ειναι granita μου!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Καλη βδομαδα!

Σημερα +700 

56.2

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Όμως, badgirl is back!


παντα τα κακα κοριτσια γυριζουν πισω στον τοπο του εγκληματος :P

----------


## fuxia

επιτέλους ξεκόλλημα. 51.5 σήμερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-600 σημερα και συνεχιζω το συμμαζεμα γιατι θα πεσει πολυ φαι το επομενο ΣΚ.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα σκ , μ εεκλογές και πολύ φαί 
σήμερα προσεκτική διατροφή και απο αύριο ζύγισμα και επαναπροσδιορισμός στόχου για Δεκέμβρη!!

----------


## leny

52.5 σημερα,,, τρεμοπαικσε ομως και το 53αρι (καθοτι η ζυγαρια μου εχει ως υποδιαιρεση τα 500 γρ) . επιφυλασσομαι ομως να αλλαξω το τικερακι. Καλη βδομαδα σε ολους και καλα νεα ξεκινηματα

----------


## granita_ed

Constance εκτος του οτι εχω πανικοβληθει γιατι η Penelope μ εκανε να καταλαβω οτι μπορει να παρω κανα δυο κιλα ακομα στη Θεσσαλονικη, σημερα ειμαι ακομα φουσκωμένη!και κουρασμένη!γενικα περναω μια χαλια φάση.ειμαι σχεδόν 62 κιλά και νοιώθω οτι ενω ειχα φτάσει τοσο καλα τα κανα σκ@τ@%@! κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν εχω καλη ψυχολογια!

----------


## smart

γρανιτα γιατι εχεις χαλια ψυχολογια?
σχεδον 62 μια χαρα το βλεπω, δεν παρακολουθησα παραπανω αν βγηκες απ το προγραμμα σου κ γι αυτο αυτη η κατηφεια, αλλα οκ, συνεχιζεις  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> Constance εκτος του οτι εχω πανικοβληθει γιατι η Penelope μ εκανε να καταλαβω οτι μπορει να παρω κανα δυο κιλα ακομα στη Θεσσαλονικη, σημερα ειμαι ακομα φουσκωμένη!και κουρασμένη!γενικα περναω μια χαλια φάση.ειμαι σχεδόν 62 κιλά και νοιώθω οτι ενω ειχα φτάσει τοσο καλα τα κανα σκ@τ@%@! κ το χειροτερο ειναι οτι δεν εχω καλη ψυχολογια!


Κι εγω εχω φουσκωμα και χαλια ψυχολογια.Count me in στην χαλια φαση.Εχουν προκυψει προβληματα και κανεις δε νοιαζεται να ρωτησει.Μονο την παρτη τους κοιτανε δυστυχως ολοι.Με θυμουνται μονο για να ζητησουν καποια χαρη, αλλα πλεον δεν εχω ψυχικο αποθεμα και κουραγιο να κανω το κοροιδο για αλλη μια φορα.Τεσπα θα βγουμε εκτος θεματος τοπικ.Ελπιζω απο την επομενη Δευτερα να στρωσει το θεμα διατροφη για ολες.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας!
Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε και να οχυρωθουμε εναντια σε παντως ειδους αρνητικη ενεργεια!
Constance μου εχεις απολυτο δικιο,ολα θα μου φανουν διαφορετικα μολις δω το 6 μπροστα!
Πλησιαζουμε!!

Πρωινο ζυγισμα:

-200 γρ.
72 στρογγυλο.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-1200 σημερα
Δοξα τω Θεω... αλλη μια μερα ξεφουσκωμα σημερα για να πεσω στο βαρος της Παρασκευης τουλαχιστον...

55 ολα

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! 93,4 δηλαδη -600. Βεβαια κανονικα δε θα επρεπε να χαιρομαι γιατι ειναι τα πρωτα ξεφουσκωματα, αλλα εγω χαιρομαι πολυ... Πειραζει;;;
Μπραβο penelope, θεωρω οτι η συντηρηση ειναι το πιο δυσκολο κομματι της διαιτας επειδη κραταει για παντα! Να μην αφαιθεις ποτε, και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## doreta

μπραβο nifitsa! εννοειται οτι καλα κανεις και χαιρεσαι  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια μπραβο για τις μεγαλες απωλειες.Εγω σημερα παρολη την σχεδον-συντηρηση τη χθεσινη (1700 θερμιδες) σημερα εχασα 100 γρ.Πααααλι καλα!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by smart_
> γρανιτα γιατι εχεις χαλια ψυχολογια?
> σχεδον 62 μια χαρα το βλεπω, δεν παρακολουθησα παραπανω αν βγηκες απ το προγραμμα σου κ γι αυτο αυτη η κατηφεια, αλλα οκ, συνεχιζεις


δε ξέρω γιατι πήρα πίσω 4-5 κιλά κ δεν εχω τη δυναμη που είχα για να αρχίσω πάλι.απλα συντηρούμαι εδω κ αρκετό καιρο.
κ το 3μερο θα παμε Θεσσαλονικη με τα κορίτσια οπου θα φάμε σιγουρα πολύ οποτε φοβαμαι μη φτάσω και τα 65!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!
-200 γρ. πρωινο ζυγισμα

71.8 kg

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by granita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by smart_
> γρανιτα γιατι εχεις χαλια ψυχολογια?
> σχεδον 62 μια χαρα το βλεπω, δεν παρακολουθησα παραπανω αν βγηκες απ το προγραμμα σου κ γι αυτο αυτη η κατηφεια, αλλα οκ, συνεχιζεις 
> 
> ...


καλα, απο το 61,5 να φτασεις στο 65 σε ενα τριημερο ειναι αθλος!!!
τι ηττοπαθειες ειναι αυτες?
τοσα καταφερες, τι επαθες τωρα?
ελα, να βλεπω να ανεβαινει η ομας!!!

(αντε, να χω κ εγω κινητρο κ παραδειγμα, μπας κ ξεκινησω καμια φορα!!!
τωρα ειμαι στο σταδιο της ψυχολογικης προετοιμασιας ακομη!!
σπευδε βραδεως ενα πραγμα... :P)

----------


## sasa14

γρανίτα συμφωνά με τους προλαλήσαντες ...

μην μασάς μάλλον δεν νιώθεις ακόμη δυνατή μάλλον δεν έχεις θέσει στόχους μάλλον θες λίγο χρόνο ακόμη!!
αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να πέφτει η ψυχολογία σου!!


θα πάς επάνω και εννοείται ότι δεν θα κάνεις δίατα και τέτοια και ούτε θα το σκέφτεσαι μετά το 3ήμερο βλέπεις τι πλάνα έχεις γενικά και απο εκεί και πέρα συνεχίζεις,....

αν είναι να πας κάπου πάντως να το ευχαριστηθείς!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλα θα το ευχαριστηθω σιγουρα!χιχι
εχετε δικιο εξαλλου εχουμε πολύ καιρο μπροστά μας δε χαθηκε κ ο κόσμος αν παω σιγα σιγα!

----------


## sasa14

εννοείται παιδί μου ..
απο το να καταπιέζεσαι...
μείνε απλά σταθερή στα κιλά που είσαι !!

και όταν είσαι μετά έτοιμη ξεκινάς με δύναμη!!

άντε και καλό 3ήμερο!!

----------


## granita_ed

μακάρι να μου ρθει αυτη η ρημαδα η δύναμη!χιχι

----------


## sasa14

θα έρθει ..μην φοβάσαι 

όπως σου έχει ξαναέρθει θα έρθει και πάλι!!!

----------


## granita_ed

tnx :bouncy:¨ΜΑΚΑΡΙ

----------


## penelope1985

γρανιτακο μια χαρα θα τα παμε. θα συγκρατει η μια την αλλη... και εγω βασιζομαι και στους Γερμανους. Ελπιζω να τα εχουν φαει ΟΛΑ μεχρι να παμε...

----------


## granita_ed

xaxaxaxxax penelope λες????

----------


## penelope1985

Αμα τα'χουν φαει ΟΛΑ μεχρι και το μνημονειο θα ασπαστω!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα!

Χτες -600 
και σημερα στα ιδια...

54.4

----------


## nifitsa

καλησπερα κια πο εμενα! Χτες -1kg και σημερα στα ιδια... κι εγω εμπαινα και ξαναεμπαινα μεχρι να το δω να λειτουργει και πάλι!!!

----------


## victoria19

50.800 σημερα. αν και πλεον τρωω σχετικα κανονινα αδυνατιζω. (τα μικρα συχνα γευματα εχουν κανει το θαυμα τους. τσιμπαω κατι καθε 2-3 ωρες και τρωω ενα κανονικο γευμα στις 12)

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> 50.800 σημερα. αν και πλεον τρωω σχετικα κανονινα αδυνατιζω. (τα μικρα συχνα γευματα εχουν κανει το θαυμα τους. τσιμπαω κατι καθε 2-3 ωρες και τρωω ενα κανονικο γευμα στις 12)


κακως. 12 ειναι πολυ αργα.
μεχρι 10 το πρωι και πολυ που ειναι.

αντε βρε, ξεπερασες και το στοκο σου που ηταν τα 51

----------


## victoria19

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> 50.800 σημερα. αν και πλεον τρωω σχετικα κανονινα αδυνατιζω. (τα μικρα συχνα γευματα εχουν κανει το θαυμα τους. τσιμπαω κατι καθε 2-3 ωρες και τρωω ενα κανονικο γευμα στις 12)
> 
> 
> ...


ε.... ναι, τον ξεπερασα. αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θελω να αδυνατισω αλλο. πλεον οταν τεντονομαι διαγραφονται οι τα οστα του θωρακα και εξεχει λιγο η δεκατη (νοθα) πλευρα μου. τουλαχιστον μπορω να μαθαινω ανατομια πανω στο σωμα μου. ειναι ευκολο να ψηλαφισω διαφορα οστα (πχ την κλειδα. και προσφατα αρχισα να διακρινω καλυτερα την ωμοπλατειαια ακανθα της ωμοπλατης). γοητευτικο.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> τουλαχιστον μπορω να μαθαινω ανατομια πανω στο σωμα μου. ειναι ευκολο να ψηλαφισω διαφορα οστα (πχ την κλειδα. και προσφατα αρχισα να διακρινω καλυτερα την ωμοπλατειαια ακανθα της ωμοπλατης). γοητευτικο.


εκστασιαστηκα! μπραβο και εις ανωτερα:thumbup:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> 50.800 σημερα. αν και πλεον τρωω σχετικα κανονινα αδυνατιζω. (τα μικρα συχνα γευματα εχουν κανει το θαυμα τους. τσιμπαω κατι καθε 2-3 ωρες και τρωω ενα κανονικο γευμα στις 12)


λεγοντας μικρα συχνα γευματα εννοεις την πολυβιταμινη κ το σιδηρο?

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> τουλαχιστον μπορω να μαθαινω ανατομια πανω στο σωμα μου. ειναι ευκολο να ψηλαφισω διαφορα οστα (πχ την κλειδα. και προσφατα αρχισα να διακρινω καλυτερα την ωμοπλατειαια ακανθα της ωμοπλατης). γοητευτικο.
> 
> 
> εκστασιαστηκα! μπραβο και εις ανωτερα:thumbup:


εχει εις ανωτερα?
αμφιβαλλω....

----------


## victoria19

> _Originally posted by smart_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> 50.800 σημερα. αν και πλεον τρωω σχετικα κανονινα αδυνατιζω. (τα μικρα συχνα γευματα εχουν κανει το θαυμα τους. τσιμπαω κατι καθε 2-3 ωρες και τρωω ενα κανονικο γευμα στις 12)
> 
> 
> λεγοντας μικρα συχνα γευματα εννοεις την πολυβιταμινη κ το σιδηρο?


οχι. εννοω οτι δεν τρωω πλεον μονο το πρωι. πριν απο λιγο καιρο ετρωγα μονο το πρωι και την υπολοιπη μερα τιποτα. πλεον τσιμπαω κατι και τις αλλες ωρες. καποιο γιαουρτι ή λαχανικα ή μπαρες δημητριακων. παντως τα ''μικρα γευματα'' μου δεν ξεπερνουν ποτε τις 300 θερμιδες. προχθες πχ ειχα φαει ως μικρο γευμα μια φετα ψωμι με 1 κονσερβα τονο (σε νερο) και αγγουρι και χθες ειχα εφαγα σαν σνακ τυρι cottage (τι περιεργο και ανοστο τυρι ειναι αυτο!! και το λεω εγω που αγαπω τα τυρια. :P) με αγγουρι.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα παιδάκια ...και εμένα μου λείψατε όλοι 51,5 ακατέβατα είμαι αλλά εχθές βγήκα για φαγητό στην ¨αγορά" πίσω απο το χίλτον φανταστικό ψαρονέφρι γεμιστό με λιαστή ντομάτα και παρμεζάνα και πουρέ ..

και ενα σουφλέ σοκολάτα με 1 μπάλα παγωτό θειικό 

μετά την Γερμανία πάντως και εγώ ξεκινάω για τα 48..
εντάξει 3 κιλά είναι θα τα χάσω σε 1,5 μήνα ε???

αυτά ..
πάντως έχω ηρεμήσει διατροφικά!!
φτου φτου νομίζω!!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα, δυστυχως στα ιδια και σημερα...

----------


## victoria19

σημερα: 50.8 kg. Αυτο το 50 στην ζυγαρια εχω να το δω απο την πρωτη γυμνασιου.

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα!Update κι απο μενα.68,1 μετα απο δυο μερες συντηρησης (γυρω στις 2000 θερμιδες ημερισιως).Το ΣΚ θα λειπω οποτε επομενο update απο Δευτερα.Καλα να περασετε. :Smile:

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by victoria19_
> σημερα: 50.8 kg. Αυτο το 50 στην ζυγαρια εχω να το δω απο την πρωτη γυμνασιου.


:thumbup:
σωστη! εφτασες τον στοχο σου? προσεχε μη σε παρει η κατω βολτα τωρα... 
σε λιγο ζυγισμα κ γω μετα απο βουλιμικα αλλα δε πτοουμαι, πρεπει να φαω παλι τη σφαλιαρα μου κ να συνεχισω την προσπαθεια μου.

----------


## badgirl11

ξεχασα να ζυγιστω η αληθεια ειναι, χθες προχθες δε θυμαμαι ημουν 86.3
κρατω αυτο, κ αρχιζω!
καθημερινο ζυγισμα με τρελα

----------


## badgirl11

σευχαριστω ελενη μου! καλο κλεισιμο εβδομαδας, βλεπω τα πας περιφημα!
εγω παω για ψαξιμο νεων στοχων...

----------


## badgirl11

keep up the good work!
αυτη ειναι η λυση, οχι γλυκα κ junk υδατανθρακες, αλλα ποιος το κανει...
ξερω ειναι λιγο να συνηθισει το σωμα κ μετα γινεται ευκολα αλλα...
αντε ξανα μανα, καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη!

----------


## badgirl11

γμστ ειναι...
κοιτα απλα (τουλαχιστο σεμενα ετσι συμβαινει)
μετα απο καποιες μερες απεξαρτουμαι,
κ καλα δε νιωθω την απιστευτη αναγκη να φαω γλυκο ουτε κ πολυ φαγητο,
απλα μου ειναι αδιαφορα, νιωθω χορτατη κ υγιης.
μεχρι το επομενο ξεσπασμα.
καθε φορα ομως μειωνεται το ξεσπασμα, οταν ξεφυγω για πολυ καιρο δε συμμαζευομαι μετα ευκολα...

----------


## karamela_ed

καλησπέρα κοριτσια
χθες εκανα ελευθερο και το ευχαριστηθηκα δεν λεω αλλα το πρω σημερα ευχαριστηθηκα και το 119,2 :P

το τικερ δεν το αλλαζω:tumble:

----------


## tidekpe

Ναι , καραμελίτσα...χρειάζεσαι ένα διάλειμμα για να αντέχεις...προχώρα, όπως ξέρεις!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

καραμελιτσα ιδια φαση ειμαι 3+ κιλα.
αλλα εμενα παιζει ναναι λιπος γιατι δε το εκανα μια φορα... αλλα επι βδομαδα!
ελενη εξακολουθεις να εισαι νο1 στην κατακρατηση, μας πεθαινεις απτην ανησυχια καθε φορα που τρως εξω βρε παιδι :P

----------


## badgirl11

ολα καλα θα πανε, μη τα σκεφτεσια τωρα αυτα, ξεχνα τα εισαι σε καλη φαση, δεν εχεις λογο ανησυχιας!

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα πολυ σκατα!
+400γρ 
χωρις κανενα λογο... 
54.8

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα!
> -200 γρ. πρωινο ζυγισμα
> 
> 71.8 kg


Μου λειψατεεε! (ας το πω κ σε αυτο το ποστ :P )

10/11 ημουν 71.4 και την ιδια μερα αδιαθετησα
11/11 71.7
και σημερα 71.6
Aντε να τελειωσει η ρημαδα η περιοδος να ηρεμησω κ να ξεφουσκωσω!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημεραααα!!
Σημερα -500 γρ.
71.1 Kg

----------


## vickoulina

Σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 75 παρόλα αυτά που έφαγα χτες.

Μάλλον θα πρεπει να πάρω μια ηλεκτρονική.

----------


## victoria19

50.900 σημερα.

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέεερα -1200 σήμερα 


οσο για τις κατακρατησεις σε μια ημερα εχω καταφερει να παρω 3,5 κιλα ναι ναι κι ομως το εχω κανει και αυτο :yes:

----------


## mariafc

> οσο για τις κατακρατησεις σε μια ημερα εχω καταφερει να παρω 3,5 κιλα ναι ναι κι ομως το εχω κανει και αυτο


εγώ μια φορά είχα πάρει 6 κιλά σε 10 μέρες!! Και με κανονική διατροφή.
Καραμέλα αυτές οι κατακρατήσεις σου πως προκλήθηκαν; Αύξησες τα υγρά σου ή με περισσότερο φαγητό; Και πως την αντιμετώπισες; Απλά περίμενες να ξεφουσκώσεις από μόνη σου ή ακολούθησες κάποια συγκεκριμένη οδηγία;

----------


## karamela_ed

ειχα κανει ελευθερο 1 ημερα μετα εκανα πιο σκληρη διατροφη και συνεχισα

----------


## vickoulina

Το πρωι μετρηθηκα 74 κιλά αλλα μπορεί να είναι επειδη είχα ξεχασει να πιω νερό, δίψαγα αρκετά. Πάιζει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημεραααα!!
> Σημερα -500 γρ.
> 71.1 Kg


-600 γρ. σημερα 
70.5 kg

Αντε να δω το 6!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα μιλαμε για την απολυτη καταστροφη...

+4 κιλα 
59 στρογγυλα

Εχει να πεσει πολυ πεινα αυτη τη βδομαδα...

----------


## penelope1985

Ααααααα! Πολυ ωραια... +3 κιλα ειναι τελεια...

----------


## Constance

Εγω πραγματικα δεν πιστευω αυτο που ειδα στη ζυγαρια. 69,7!ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΑ!

----------


## penelope1985

Μλκ μου κανεις πλακα? Να πας να αναψεις καμια λαμπαδα...

----------


## Constance

Ρε πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει.Δε το πιστευω.Ζυγιστηκα 2 φορες να δω οτι δε μου κανει πλακα η ζυγαρια.

----------


## Constance

Αλλα πραγματικα ομως Ελενη!
Τικερ θα αλλαξω με το αυριανο ζυγισμα το πρωι.Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Πω πω τέλειο! Μια ανάσα είσαι πριν το 6!!!


Σ'ευχαριστω Ελενη μου! Αντε να το δω! Να μου φτιαξει η διαθεση..

Κονστανς πραγματικα σ'αγαπαει η ζυγαρια!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Aπολογισμος διημερου +3.3 κιλα

Σημερα 58,1

----------


## badgirl11

mprabo bre eleniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ειδες κρατηθηκες χθες λογικα ετσι? μπραβο!!!
αντεκ στα δικα μας, σε λιγο ζυγισμα κ μετα καθημερινο με τρελα γιατι πολυ αφεθηκα...

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα!! 

Νομίζω αυτό το διήμερο ήταν καταστροφικό βρε πηνελοπάκι!! και εγώ πάνω πήγα!! αλλά απο σήμερα "τέρμα το διάλειμμα, τα κεφάλια μέσα"!!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

φαε κι αλλο! πρωι ειναι εισαι οκ (σχετικα)
απλα μη φας γλυκο ετσι? σωστες τροφες να χορτασεις!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Βασικά στις 12 ανοίγει το εστιατόριο της σχολής. ʼμα φάω κι άλλο τώρα δεν θα έχω θερμίδες για την υπόλοιπη μέρα... ʼσε που στο σπίτι έχω μόνο δημητριακά με χάλα και μία πατάτα βραστή...


δεν εχεις λιγο τυρι? πατατα βραστη + τυρι ή γαλα οκ πρεπει ναναι...χορταινει κιολα!
καλα ποσες θερμιδες παιδι μου εφαγες κ τι ειδος? ενα καλο πρωινο αντε ναχει 600-800?

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Απλά τα πράγματα: αφού έκανα το στομάχι μου στομαχάρα τώρα απλά πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή να μικρύνει...


:thumbup:
thats for sure, παραδοξως απο τις 7 ορθια κ με ελαχιστο υπνο κ δεν εφαγα ακομη πρωινο κ δεν πειναω...
αμα αρχισω να τρωω θαναι το προβλημα! σημερα θαφησω θερμιδες για το βραδυ σιγουρα

----------


## polinaki1983

124,7 σήμερα.... Βρε θα τρελλαθώ!!! Οπου και να πάω πάλι στο 125 καταλίγω..... Δεν θα αλλάξω το τικερακι μου μέχρι παρασκευή που θα κλίσω μια βδομάδα...

----------


## badgirl11

87 κιλα ακριβως γαμωτο μου με το κιλοκωλοβαρεμα!
ξαναρχιζω! αυτη τη φορα προσεκτικα να τελειωνω κ θα προσπαθησω να τρωω ο,τι θελω αλλα οχι μαζεμενα!
ελενη μου αμα φας 800 με ομελετα, τοστ, φρουτα βρωμη ή ο,τι αλλο επιθυμεις ισως κ να μη θες να φας το μεσημερι :P
με 600 μπορεις να φας πολυ ανθυγιεινο αλλα κ πολυ υγιεινο πρωινο, οσες θερμιδες κι αν φαω στη καθισια μου αν δεν ειναι καλες πειναω μετα...
ποσες θερμιδες παιρνεις τη μερα? αυξησε το περπατημα κ αυξησε τις κατα 100-200 ρε συ ναχεις να τρως σαν ανθρωπος...
400 τα κυρια γευματα κ 300 τα ενδιαμεσα καλα δεν ειναι>?1500 δλδ (για σενα λεω ασε εμενα)
ταχεις υπολογισει με τυπους ή εκ πειρας?

----------


## mamampia

λοιπον........ειχα μεινει στα 65200 πριν 10 μερες τωρα ειμαι 65 και αρχιζω παλι το καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι το εβδομαδιαιο μαλλον δε μου παει!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα. 69,2 σημερα τελικα.

----------


## petallouditsaa

- ενα κιλακι yeah baby


θα δοκιμασω και αυτο με το βραδινο απο σημερα μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα μπας και πλησιασω το εφτα

καλημερουδια κοριτσια

----------


## nifitsa

Bonjour κι απο 'μενα, την "καινουρια" της παρεας! Σημερα λοιπον εκλεισα μια βδομαδα.Ολη τη βδομαδα εκανα το προγραμμα μου κανονικα χωρις να το χαλασω ουτε μια φορα! Το Σκ εφαγα και κατι καλαμακια που ηθελα, και λιγο γλυκακι αλλα με πολυ προσοχη! Σημερα λοιπον που ζυγιστηκα, με εδειξε 92,1 και χτες το βραδυ μαλλον αδιαθετησα μετα απο 45 μερες καθυστερησης και λεω μαλλον γιατι αυτο δεν ηταν κανονικη περιοδος anyway ελπιζω να μου ερθει... Παλι πολλα ειπα, συγγνωμη... :-)

----------


## doreta

petalouditsa + nifitsa ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ να πάω να πνιγώ, έ ντορέτα μου? :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-600 γρ. σημερα 
70.5 kg

Αντε να δω το 6!!!!!!! [/quote]

Kαλημερα!!!!!!
-800 γρ. σημερα

69.7 kg

Παιδια φτου φτου μη με ματιασω!Δε ξερω τι συμβαινει!!!

----------


## badgirl11

OLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE E ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΦΤΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ 6 Ή ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ?!?!?! ΟΛΕ ΛΕΜΕ!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> - ενα κιλακι yeah baby
> 
> 
> θα δοκιμασω και αυτο με το βραδινο απο σημερα μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα μπας και πλησιασω το εφτα
> 
> καλημερουδια κοριτσια


Τι αποφασισες κουκλα?
μπραβο!!!!:thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελενη μου κ εσυ τελεια!!!!!!
Μπραβο κ σε'σενα!!!!
Κακο μου κοριτσακι ναι το ειδαμε!!!!!!
Επιτελους!!!!

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχα οριστα να θα μας επηρεασει κ μας θετικα...εγωω σκεφτηκα αφου μπορεσε κ ειδε 6 (δυσκολο νουμερο βεβαιως βεβαιως) θα μπορεσω να δω κ γω 7...αντε να δουμε

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σας το ευχομαι κοριτσια μου,ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι!!!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σας το ευχομαι κοριτσια μου,ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι!!!


χθες ρωτησα τον ανδρα μου αν πιστευει οτι μπορω να χασω 15 κιλα σε συντομο διαστημα (προ εγγυμοσυνης)
με ρωτησε αν τον ρωταω αν "μπορω" ή αν θα το κανω.
του λεω ποια η διαφορα...λεει "σιγουρα μπορεις αλλα αν δε το πιστεψει το μυαλο σου δε θα το κανεις..."
κ εχετε δικιο...ολα στο μυαλο ειναι ολα.
σαμπως με θυμαμαι 70+? οχι. καιρος να με γνωρισω.

----------


## badgirl11

Πωλινα να σε ρωτησω κατι μια που σε βρηκα εδω...γιατι ζυγιζεσαι βρε πουλακι μου αφου σο υ κανει τοσες κατακρατησεις το δαχτυλιδι?
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι σε ριχνει η ζυγαρια, δεν εχει κ νοημα, μολις αρχισεις να χανεις λιπος θα φανει στο σωμα σου ασχχετως ζυγαριας...κ θακολουθησει κι εκεινη καποια στιγμμη...
εγω οταν απογοητευομαι δεν ζυγιζομαι, τωρα με ξυυπναει, αλλωτε περνω φασεις που δε ζυγιζομαι με τρελα κ βλεπω το αποτελεσμα στα ρουχα κ τη μεζουρα αν θελω...

----------


## herts

bad μπες τσατ..εάν μπορείς

----------


## polinaki1983

Να σου απαντησω αγάπη μου. επιδή πριν από ένα χρόνο ήμουνα 108. περισι τον σεπτεμβριο δλδ. Και σε 1 χρονο μπηκαν τα 20 κιλα. και ο ιδιοτης γιατρος που πηγα, επιδη με παρακολούσε από πριν μου είπε να ζυγίζομαι, όχι για προσπάθεια του να χάσω όσο για προσπάθεια του να μην βάλω άλλα. Επιδή με τα βουλιμικά μου είναι που πήγα εκεί πάνω, άσχετα το ότι τα έκανα εμετο. και τώρα που μπορώ να τρώω κάπως μετά που μου το άνοιξε τελειως το δακτυλίδι, μου είπε να παρακολουθώ την ζυγαριά μην βγαίνει πάνω απο 125. και αν βγει να προσπαθίσω να το ρίξω πάλι 125. Ομως δεν θέλει να κάνω δίαιτα να χάσω, γιατί ο οργανισμός μου είναι πολύ ταλαιπορημένος και θέλει να είμαι λίγο χαλαρή μέχρι να δούμε τί θα γίνει και με το μανίκι. αλλά επιδή δεν θέλουμε να έρθει η ώρα και ξαφνικά να είμαι στα 130 η 135 γιαυτό.
Δεν ξέρω αν σου φένετε λογικό, αλλα στη ουσία αυτό είναι. 

Και είναι και το άλλο, έχω πολύ τοπικό λίπος και δεν φένετε αν χάσω μερικά κιλά. φένετε μόνο στην μεγάλη απόλεια όπως και στο αν πάρω πολλά κιλά. αρα δεν μπορο να βασιστώ στα ρουχα και στην μεζουρα

----------


## doreta

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> -600 γρ. σημερα 
> 70.5 kg
> 
> Αντε να δω το 6!!!!!!!


Kαλημερα!!!!!!
-800 γρ. σημερα

69.7 kg

Παιδια φτου φτου μη με ματιασω!Δε ξερω τι συμβαινει!!! [/quote]


BRAVO !!!

----------


## karamela_ed

γεια σας γυναικαρες χθες -700 σήμερα -800 επανηλθα στα 116,5 ελπίζω αυριο να ειμα ακομα πιο κατω καλα εινα γιατι εχω και περιοδο

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> - ενα κιλακι yeah baby
> 
> 
> ...



σαλατα με τονο ή δυο φρουτα η γαλατακι για βραδινο

ο θεος βοηθος ρε bad moy

συγχαρητηρια σε ολες μας για την προσπαθεια:yes:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-2,1 κιλα 

Σκεψου τι ειχα φαει το σ/κ που ειχα γινει τουμπανο...

56 στρογγυλα σημερα...

----------


## penelope1985

XAXXA ελα φορτσα για το 55... αλλη μια μερα το εχω... παω για πρωινο... ελενακι σου'χω στειλει u2u το ειδες?

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα 68,4. :Smile:

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! +500 το πρωι, χωρις να εχω χαλασει το προγραμμα μου. Τα νευρα μου! Αρχισαμε παλι. Τι μπορει να φταιει; Α. Τα ορμονικα μου; Β. Με εκδικειται το σωμα μου; Γ. Οτι δεν πηγα τουαλετα; Δ. Δεν ξερω δεν απαντω...
Υπομονη μεχρι αυριο.

----------


## badgirl11

πρωτη μερα, 2200 θερμιδες, -700 γρ.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -200 σήμερα αντε να δω 115,..*

----------


## mamampia

καλημερα! 65 σημερα, τα ιδια με χθες...δε λεει να ξεκολλησει

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> πρωτη μερα, 2200 θερμιδες, -700 γρ.



bravo sou bad girl moy:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## doreta

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> πρωτη μερα, 2200 θερμιδες, -700 γρ.


μπραβο μπαντ!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!!!!!!
-800 γρ. σημερα

69.7 kg

Παιδια φτου φτου μη με ματιασω!Δε ξερω τι συμβαινει!!! [/quote]

Γεια σας!
Για καποιον ανεξηγητο λογο, +200 σημερα
69.9 kg
Ανεβηκα τωρα κ με δειχνει 69.8 αλλα κραταω το πρωινο ζυγισμα.

Μπαντ μου μπραβο!!
Και σε ολα τα κοριτσια!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ετσι μπαντ συνεχισε δυνατα θα τα κατεφερεις πιστεψε το:wink2:*

----------


## victoria19

Μετα απο ενα σαββατοκυριακο κατα το οποιο απολαυσα την super πρασοπιτα της μαμας μου, ζυγιστηκα σημερα το πρωι και ημουν 51.5 kg. Αντε παλι. Νεος αγωνας ξεκινα για τα 50 kg.

----------


## penelope1985

Τι εννοεις? Εφαγες ολο το ταψι? Δεν το πιστευω...

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Τι εννοεις? Εφαγες ολο το ταψι? Δεν το πιστευω...


γμ το κερατο μου βαριομουνα ελεεινα να κανω λογκιν αλλα το ειδα και ελιωσα.
γεια σου ρε πενελοπε!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Τι εννοεις? Εφαγες ολο το ταψι? Δεν το πιστευω...


χαχα και αλλες φαγανε ολη την θεσσαλονικη κ εμεις ζηλεψαμε ονοματα δεν λεμε :tumble::tumble::smirk::smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Ε ναι αλλα εμεις ειμαστε σταθερες αξιες... οπου και να παμε τρωμε... Ενω η Βικτωρια δεν τρωει τπτ οποτε δε πιστευω οτι μπορει να εφαγε πολυ πρασσοπιτα... 

Αντε ενα κομματι Σαββατο και ενα Κυριακη...

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ε ναι αλλα εμεις ειμαστε σταθερες αξιες... οπου και να παμε τρωμε... Ενω η Βικτωρια δεν τρωει τπτ οποτε δε πιστευω οτι μπορει να εφαγε πολυ πρασσοπιτα... 
> 
> Αντε ενα κομματι Σαββατο και ενα Κυριακη...


ηταν ωραια από οτι φαινεται η πρασοπιτα της μαμας :smilegrin:

----------


## victoria19

H πρασοπιτα ηταν πραγματικα τελεια, (ειναι η αδυναμια μου ^^). Και εφαγα 3 κομματια το Σαββατο (μολις εφτασα στην Αθηνα) και 2 την Κυριακη. Και μου επεσε βαρια οπως ηταν αναμενομενο.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nα μην επαναληφθει.

----------


## victoria19

Εννοειται. Μετα απο καθε αποτυχια επανερχομαι δριμυτερη. Πιο αποφασισμενη να πετυχω τον στοχο μου. 1,5 κιλο πρεπει να χασω ακομη. Θα τα καταφερω.

----------


## penelope1985

-600 σημερα
55.4

Καλημερα!

----------


## mamampia

επιτελους η ζυγαρια ξεκολλησε απο το 65. σημερα 64,200 επεσα 800 γραμμαρια,τα οποια χαθηκαν κανοντας δουλειες του σπιτιου...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!

-100 σημερα

69.8 kg

Δεν παμε καλα..
Αντι οταν ειμαι αδιαθετη να κολλαω,κολλαω μετα! :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## badgirl11

xaxaxaxax τελεια κ αδιαθετη κ 69!
δε ζυγιζομαι σημερα, εφαγα αρκετα χθες...

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -400 για εμενα σήμερα αντε παμε τωρα για 114,...

μπαντ μην μασας, δεν εγινε κατι σημερα ειναι καινουρια ημερα*

----------


## doreta

φτου φτου φτου σκορδα καραμελα!!

μπαντ ουτε εγω ζυγιστηκα, με το που γυρισα σπιτι εφαγα αλλα αντι αλλων απο αυτα που ειχα στο προγραμμα..............

ακουστε νοοτροπια: σημερα ηταν να βρεθουμε κοριτσοπαρεα σε σπιτι φιλης, κι επειδη το ξερω οτι παντα εχουμε του κοσμου τα καλα, ειπα στον εαυτο μου: δεν πειραζει ντορεττουλα, μιας και αυριο θα φας το κατι τις σου, ξεκινα απο σημερα να τρως παραπανω, δε χαθηκε ο κοσμος!
και τελικα η σημερινη κοριτσομαζωξη ακυρωθηκε κιολας...  :Frown:

----------


## Ava_ed

Ντορέτα, έχει και χειρότερα! Πολλές φορές κάνω αυτό που έκανες εσύ και κάτι επιπλέον. Την επόμενη μέρα λέω, αφού έφαγες που έφαγες, δεν τρως και σήμερα να το ευχαριστηθείς? Έτσι κι αλλιώς τα χάλασες όλα. Έτσι, παρακτρέπομαι επί τρεις συνεχείς μέρες και μετά συνέρχομαι και άντε πάλι στο μαγγανοπήγαδο!

----------


## doreta

ετσι, ετσι κι εγω αβα μου, για να δουμε θα το κοψω απο σημερα η θα συνεχισω το φαγοποτι..

----------


## smart

να το κοψεις γιατι βλεπω οτι εχασες 3,5 κιλα κ ειναι κριμα να τα ξαναπαρεις :cool2:

----------


## PowerGirl

77.1kgr και ξεκινάω σήμερα! Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλως την!

----------


## Constance

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα.Σημερα -200.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-400 σημερα 
55 ολα...

----------


## PowerGirl

καλημέρα κι από εμενα, 77.1kgr

----------


## Constance

Μετα τη χθεσινη κρεπαλη σημερα με εδειξε 69.Επομενο εφοσον εφαγα πολυ αργα και ηπια και τα κερατα μου!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημεερα τι βλέπω ολες - μπραβο κοριτσια εγω συγχύστηκα θα παω αντιθετα ρε ετσι για να μαθετε +400 αντε πια :P*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!Συμπασχω με την καραμελα, +400 σημερα χωρις κανενα μα κανενα λογο!
Για ποιο λογο τις τελευταιες μερες παιρνω αντι να χανω ή εστω να μενω σταθερη; Αν ξερει καμια ας με διαφωτισει πλιζ γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλαααα!!

70.2 kg

----------


## click

μια σφαλιαρα θες και θα τα δεις ολα καλυτερα

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα!Συμπασχω με την καραμελα, +400 σημερα χωρις κανενα μα κανενα λογο!
> Για ποιο λογο τις τελευταιες μερες παιρνω αντι να χανω ή εστω να μενω σταθερη; Αν ξερει καμια ας με διαφωτισει πλιζ γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλαααα!!
> 
> 70.2 kg



Σε ματιασαμε κουκλα μου:sniffle:

----------


## badgirl11

87.4! χαχαχαχαχ καλο ε? σε λιγο θα βαλω τα 90 στο τικερ! αρχιζω διαιτααααααααααααα

----------


## granita_ed

ασε κ εγω μια απ τα ιδια...χτες εφαγα στις 12 το βραδυ κ σημερα με δειχνει +1. δε θελω να ανεβω πανω απ τα 63.5 γιατι θα τα παθω ολα οποτε ξεκιναω σημερα τουλαχιστον να ελαττωσω το βραδινο

----------


## badgirl11

re gmt δε μπορω να σταματησω να ξεσκιζομαι στο φαι δηλ. ελεος ειμαι.
τερμα αυστηρη θερμιδομετρηση για 2 μερες να ξεφουσκωσω 
ελεος ειμαι ελεος! εχω κ αγχος μη παει κ δεν ερθει η περιοδος κ αγχος για το χειρουργειο κ περιδρομιαζω...
τερμα το αγχος! τερμα το φαι αμα πια. βραδυνες νηστειες[email protected]

----------


## sasa14

παιδιά υπομονήηηηηηη

δεν θέλω ηττοπάθειες εγώ ζυγίζομαι βράδυ 52 ζυγίζομαι πρωι σήμερα 52 ..βέβαια τελείωσε και η μπαταρία ελπίζω να έχει μια κάποια σημασία 
μέχρι ώρας βέβαια έχω φάει τόστ και μικρό και ένα μεγάλο σοκολατάκι...

σκ έχω επέτειο και πάω φρανκφούρτη απο Τρίτη ξεκινάω για να είμαι 48 τα Χριστούγεννα..

όλα καλά θα πάνε μην τρελενόμαστε !!

----------


## badgirl11

εμ με τη μονη διαφορα οτι εγω πχ θελω -20 κιλα ενω εσυ -2 :P

----------


## granita_ed

ευτυχως δε τρελλαινομαι πια.το φιλοσοφησα το θεμα κ νοιωθω οκ.απλα δε θελω ν ανεβω κ αλλο. εξαλλου καθε αρχη κ δυσκολη αλλα τον τροπο τον ξερουμε.το παν ειναι να νικησεις το μυαλο γιατι εγω ευτυχως ειμαι ενας ανθρωπος που ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω νοιωσει πεινα κανονικη (να γουργουριζει στομαχι) ,μονο οταν σκεφτομαι να παω σε ενα ωραιο μαγαζι να φαω πχ.τοτε με πιανει κ τρωω που υπο αλλες συνθηκες δε θα το σκεφτομουν καν.

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> 87.4! χαχαχαχαχ καλο ε? σε λιγο θα βαλω τα 90 στο τικερ! αρχιζω διαιτααααααααααααα


ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΤΙ μπαντ μου...πριν φας τη σκονη μου δηλαδη:smilegrin:

----------


## badgirl11

ναι θα κανω, αρχιζω ελλειπτικο, θα κανω τωρα κ μετα τη δουλεια, και αυριο βραδυ.
ε μετα θα ταξιδευω. φιλουπες

πεταλουδιτσα μια χαρα εισαι!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> re gmt δε μπορω να σταματησω να ξεσκιζομαι στο φαι δηλ. ελεος ειμαι.
> τερμα αυστηρη θερμιδομετρηση για 2 μερες να ξεφουσκωσω 
> ελεος ειμαι ελεος! εχω κ αγχος μη παει κ δεν ερθει η περιοδος κ αγχος για το χειρουργειο κ περιδρομιαζω...
> τερμα το αγχος! τερμα το φαι αμα πια. βραδυνες νηστειες[email protected]



τι χειρουργείο?

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> ναι θα κανω, αρχιζω ελλειπτικο, θα κανω τωρα κ μετα τη δουλεια, και αυριο βραδυ.
> ε μετα θα ταξιδευω. φιλουπες
> 
> πεταλουδιτσα μια χαρα εισαι!



που θα πας και να μας αφησεις?

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by click_
> μια σφαλιαρα θες και θα τα δεις ολα καλυτερα


Γλυκιααα μου κλικ!! <3 :smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειναι το χαρακτηριστικο της νομιζω! :P

----------


## click

:love::blush:
σας ευχαριστω................................ .................

----------


## onelifeonechance

τι θα πει ο κόσμος?* χέστηκα.* 

Να το μωρε το κοριτσι!
Ειναι γλυκια λεμεεεεεεεε!!:love::love:

----------


## click



----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα

Το σημερινο δεν υπαρχει... πρωτη μερα περιοδου και μετα το χτεσινο ξεσκισμα στο σινεμα ειμαι μονο +100

55,1 

Ουτε του παπα

----------


## penelope1985

Πω Ελενη και εγω πειναω τρελα... Ηταν τρια κομματια γαλατοπιτα στο ψυγειο... Δεν ξερω πως εμεινα στο ενα για πρωινο... Για μια στιγμη σκεφτηκα: "Ελα μωρε! Πρωινο ειναι... Θα τα καψεις στη δουλεια...!!!" 

ΑΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ

----------


## penelope1985

μπαγιατικη ειναι αλλα μια χαρα την εκανε τη δουλεια της πρωινιατικα...

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!

Πρωινό ζύγισμα 76.5 (-600)

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο PowerGirl 

Φτιαξε και ενα τικερακι να βλεπουμε προοδο...

----------


## PowerGirl

Το έχω κατα νου. Θα προσπαθησω

----------


## badgirl11

γαλατοπιτα ψαχνει ο δικος μου λες κ ειναι εκεινος εγγυος!
τα γιδια κιλα κ σημερα.

----------


## PowerGirl

μαλλον τα καταφερα ...test

----------


## smart

ΕΙΣΑΙ 776,5 ΚΙΛΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Ο Υ Α Ο Υ ! ! ! ! ! 

καλη δυναμη:spin:

----------


## tidekpe

μας πέρασες όλους, γιατί;;;;;

----------


## smart

οχι απλα ολους!!!
ολους μαζι!!!
χαχαχα

----------


## sasa14

χαχαχαχχα 
αφήστε το κορίτσι βρέ!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Γεια σας γυναίκες
-400 σήμερα στα 115,9 ελπίζω αυριο να ειμαι χαμηλοτερα γιατι τελευταια ολο πανω κατω ειμαι*

----------


## PowerGirl

καλό καλό  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Σημερα πραγματικα πως δεν εσπασα τη ζυγαρια δεν ξερω.-200 μονο!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Στα ιδια σημερα 

55.1

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.68,3. :Smile:

----------


## lessing_ed

Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου

----------


## badgirl11

87.8 μετα απο μισο κουτι πιτσα,
να δω σημερα που εφαγα κ το αλλο μισο ποσο θαμαι αυριο...

----------


## ria_ed

Απλώς ελέγχεις λίγο τη κατάσταση και μαζευεσαι έγκαιρα... εγω έτσι το βλέπω παρόλο που δε γραφω στο τοπικ , εντουτοις ζυγιζομαι κάθε μέρα.

----------


## badgirl11

το εγκαιρα θα ηταν στα 84 κιλα ρια μου
κ τρεμω πιο πολυ που φυεγω αυριιο ταξιδι, απτην αλλη σκεφτομαι οτι με ντελιβερι μπορω καλλιστα να αδυνατισω,
μετρημενη μεριδα θερμιδες κτλ
τι να πω εεχω καταμπερδευτει. τουλαχιστο ναδιαθετησω, παντα φευγουν λιγα κιλα...αμα ειμαι απο το αλλο στα 88 καηκα, θα κατοσταρησω...

γυρισατε?

----------


## ria_ed

Μπαντ ελα να μείνεις σε εμένα  :Smile:  δεν εχουμε τιποτα παχυντικό πλέον !!! Επικρατει διαιτητικό περιβάλλον ...αυτο που κανεις θα ζητούσε από μια κλινικη αδυνατισματος!!! Θα έρθεις? ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΡΕ !

----------


## spaceride

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου


Τωρα κατι ειπες!!

----------


## badgirl11

για κατω λες ή αθηνα?
ειναι μακρυα πια το κατω, σαν φοιτητρια ειμασταν κοντα γμτ...
να μη σε ηξερα τοτε.
αθηνα ειμαι προαστιο, εσυ που?
διαιτητικο περιβαλλον? εμας ειναι τιγκα σε ο,τι μπορεις να φανταστεις μαυτα που τρωει ο γιαννης αλλα δεν αγγιζω, 
αυτα που παιρνει απεξω ομως κ ερχονται ζεστα ζεστα δεν μπορω ναντισταθω....
κ σημερα την εφαγα κρυα κρυα κυριως επειδη σκεφτηκα "το μαμησα που το μαμησα ας φαω κι αλλο"
γυρισατε? δεν καταλαβα, μετα το ταξιδι θα τα πουμε απο πιο κοντα ΟΚ>?δε λεει απο εδω  :Big Grin:

----------


## ria_ed

Από που να γυρισουμε βρε? Στη Κορινθο είμαστε, δε μειναμε Αθηνα καθολου... αεροδρομιο-Κορινθο... αλλα εγω το εχω για Αθηνα - Χαλανδρι .. μου φαινεται αστεια απόσταση

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by spaceride_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου
> 
> 
> Τωρα κατι ειπες!!


πολυ σωστο γιαυτο κ δεν γραφω παντα σαυτο παρα μονο οταν παιρνω την ανηφορα.
κ αυτο για να το βλεπω κ να ξυπνω, αλλα προς το παρον σκατουλες.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by ria_
> Από που να γυρισουμε βρε? Στη Κορινθο είμαστε, δε μειναμε Αθηνα καθολου... αεροδρομιο-Κορινθο... αλλα εγω το εχω για Αθηνα - Χαλανδρι .. μου φαινεται αστεια απόσταση


α νομιζα οτι ειχατε μεινει αθηνα ρε συ χαχαχα αφου μου ειχες πει για καφε βρε αλλοπαρμενο χαχαχαχαχ
λεω κ γω θαναι η κοπελα αθηνα...

----------


## ria_ed

Ρε συ σου ειπα... εγω παω Αθηνα για καφε συχνα... μη κολλας... αμα θες να τον πιουμε -τον πινουμε ανετα  :Wink:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχαχα καλο καλο θαμαι αθηνα ριακι μια εβδομαδα κ βαλε σιγουρα καθοτι θα βγαλουμε τις αμυγδαλες οποτε...
επισης θελω να ψωνισω ρουχα (πρεπει ναδυνατισω αμεσααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααα) 
κ να παρουμε κ βαρακια κτλ που σου ελεγα, κ κανενα χαλι, γενικα πολλες δουλειες σημαντικες για μενα να τελειωνω,
οποτε στανταρ θα κατσω,
αλλα θα ξανανεβω μονη λιγο πιο μετα για γυναικολογο καθοτι ελπιζω οτι θα μου ερθει περιοδος τωρα κ δε θα μπορω...(αμην)

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -300 σήμερα αλλα αυριο δεν ξερω γιατι σημερα το μεσημερι εχω πιτσα με λαχανικα να φαω και απο την μια με φοβιζει αλλα αφου το ειπε η διαιτολογος κατι θα ξέρει*

----------


## badgirl11

μην ακουω για πιτσες γμτ  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  να μη σε φοβιζει εκτος κι αν φας ολο κουτι οπως {----------------------------

----------


## ria_ed

paliokoritso exeis U2U

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μην ακουω για πιτσες γμτ  να μη σε φοβιζει εκτος κι αν φας ολο κουτι οπως {----------------------------


εγω κανω πιτσουλα με την πιτα την αλαδωτη βαζω ντοματα-γαλοπουλα τυρι και ξεγελιεμαι ...δοκιμασε μπατ μου

----------


## badgirl11

μπα δεν ειμαι τετοιο στυλ γμτ να ξεγελιεμαι, ή τρωω πιτσα ή δεν τρωω. καπως ετσι λειτουργω δυστηχως.
ειμαι των ακρων τι να κανω, καιρος ομως να φτασω στο κατωτερο ακρο κιλων κ οχι στο ανωτερο παλι.
προσοχη πολυ απο σημερα...
ρια αργησα αλλα το ειδα!

----------


## petallouditsaa

να σου πω μηπως τις λιγουρες τις εχεις..λογο...εκανες το τεστ?μην κανεις και εσυ σαν τη Σκορδα δηλ αμα εισαι πες το να χαρουμε:smilegrin:

----------


## badgirl11

χαχαχαχα δεν ξερω δεν εκανα τεστ γιατι δεν με καιει κ τοσο πια, αφου εχω σταματησει γυμναστηριο κ δε σηκωνω βαρη ειτε ειμαι ειτε δεν ειμαι θα ξερω το πολυ σε 4-5 μερες...
ετσι κι αλλιως μεχρι τοτε να αδυνατισω δε προλαβαινω κ το μωρο ειναι καλοδεχουμενο κτλ.
απλα αν δεν ειμαι αρχιζω βαρη σπιτι αυτη τη φορα κ ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ουτε διατροφη ουτε τιποτε πανω απο 1600 θερμιδες.
διαιτα μεχρι τις γιορτες να τελειωνω.

----------


## petallouditsaa

ξερεις τι σε καταλαβαινω...εχει τοσο καιρο καπου κουραστηκαμε...αλλα τωρα ειναι που πρεπει να φανουμε δυνατες...μεχρι το καλοκαιρι πρεπει να ειμαι κοντα στο στοχο μου και χανω σαν χελωνα ελεος δηλαδη σπανε τα νευρα μου

----------


## badgirl11

μπα εγω απο πριν το γαμο καν διαλειμμα πεταλουδιτσα μου, δηλαδη καπου απο τελη φλεβαρη!!!
ενταξει σε λιγο θα κλεισω χρονο, καιρος να δρασω.
μεσα συατο τον καιρο 2 φορες εχω παρει την ανηφορα κιλων κ την ανεκοψα,
καιρος να παρω την κατηφορα, να φυγω απο αυτα τα 80 να δω πως ειναι το 7 ρε γαμωτο μου δηλαδη!
εσυ δε ξεφευγεις καθολου? μηπως να ταρακουνησεις λιγο το μεταβολισμο σου παιρνοντας περισσοτερες θερμιδες κ αυξανοντας τις καυσεις?
οταν εισαι πιστη στη διαιτα πεφτει ο ατιμος...

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπα εγω απο πριν το γαμο καν διαλειμμα πεταλουδιτσα μου, δηλαδη καπου απο τελη φλεβαρη!!!
> ενταξει σε λιγο θα κλεισω χρονο, καιρος να δρασω.
> μεσα συατο τον καιρο 2 φορες εχω παρει την ανηφορα κιλων κ την ανεκοψα,
> καιρος να παρω την κατηφορα, να φυγω απο αυτα τα 80 να δω πως ειναι το 7 ρε γαμωτο μου δηλαδη!
> εσυ δε ξεφευγεις καθολου? μηπως να ταρακουνησεις λιγο το μεταβολισμο σου παιρνοντας περισσοτερες θερμιδες κ αυξανοντας τις καυσεις?
> οταν εισαι πιστη στη διαιτα πεφτει ο ατιμος...


λεω να κανω μια μερα ελευθερο απλα φοβαμαι το μετα...το πως θα ξαναεπανελθω...και σκεφτομαι οτι τα χριστουγεννα θα φαω τα παντα και καλυτερα να το καθυστερησω αλλα πραγματικα ο οργανισμος μου εχει πια συνηθησει τις θερμιδες που τρωω και μαλλον γιαυτο χανω πολυ αργα...ισως κανω ελευθερο σημερα ή αυριο ...θα το σκεφτω καλα ομως

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου


lessing στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα βλεπεις αμεσως πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος σου στο περισσοτερο η στο λιγοτερο π τρως... δεν προκειται περι λιπους αλλα φουσκωματος. βλεπεις ομως τα νουμερα στα οποια παιζεις και μαζευεσαι κατευθειαν... το καθημερινο ζυγισμα ειναι μεγαλος συμμαχος οταν δεν το αφηνεις να σε επηρεασει αλλα το χρησιμοποιεις ως συμμαχο...

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπα εγω απο πριν το γαμο καν διαλειμμα πεταλουδιτσα μου, δηλαδη καπου απο τελη φλεβαρη!!!
> ενταξει σε λιγο θα κλεισω χρονο, καιρος να δρασω.
> μεσα συατο τον καιρο 2 φορες εχω παρει την ανηφορα κιλων κ την ανεκοψα,
> ...


giati να κανεις ελευθερο?
απλα καποιες μερες αυξησε λιγο τις θερμιδες αλλα κ την δραστηριοτητα σου,
αλλιως ο οργανισμος συνηθιζει,
ακομα κ στη γυμναστικη με βαρη συνηθιζει, στο ελλειπτικο, σε ολα.
ποσο μαλλον οταν τρωμε ιδιες θερμιδες καθε μερα, ιδια ειδη τροφων κτλ.
εγω τοχω τσεκαρει οτι οταν κρατω διαιτα πολλες μερες μετα μολις ξεφυγω κ φαω πεφτει η ζυγαρια...
εαν συνεχισω να τρωω ομως ανεβαινει...

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα!Συμπασχω με την καραμελα, +400 σημερα χωρις κανενα μα κανενα λογο!
> Για ποιο λογο τις τελευταιες μερες παιρνω αντι να χανω ή εστω να μενω σταθερη; Αν ξερει καμια ας με διαφωτισει πλιζ γιατι δεν αισθανομαι καλαααα!!
> 
> 70.2 kg


Aπο την Πεμπτη σε σημερα Παρασκευη,πρωινο ζυγισμα:
-700 γρ. 
69.5 kg 
ολεεεεε :smilegrin:

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλημερα κι από εμένα!

76.3 (-200)

πολύ σιγά πάω...

----------


## PowerGirl

Μακάρι να είναι ετσι και απλα εγω να ανυπομωνω

----------


## Constance

68 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου
> 
> 
> lessing στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα βλεπεις αμεσως πως αντιδρα ο οργανισμος σου στο περισσοτερο η στο λιγοτερο π τρως... δεν προκειται περι λιπους αλλα φουσκωματος. βλεπεις ομως τα νουμερα στα οποια παιζεις και μαζευεσαι κατευθειαν... το καθημερινο ζυγισμα ειναι μεγαλος συμμαχος οταν δεν το αφηνεις να σε επηρεασει αλλα το χρησιμοποιεις ως συμμαχο...


Τοτε γιατι υπαρχουν μερες που η ζυγαρια χωρις να εχεις φαει σε δειχνει + Χγραμμαρια κ αλλες που ενω εχεις φαει σε δειχνει μειον;Επισης τι βαρομετρο ειναι αυτο αφου την ιδια μερα το βαρος αλλαζει -αλλο το πρωι αλλο το βραδυ.Τα ρωταω γιατι το εκανα κ γω το ζυγισμα καθε μερα οταν εκανα κατι παλαβες διαιτες στα 16 μου κ κατι νηστειες-αποτοξινωσεις κ ενω ελεγα στον εαυτο μου πως δεν θα επηρεαστω απο τα αποτελεσματα χαιρομουν παρα πολυ οταν μειωνα κ απογοητευομουνα οταν οχι.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα
+1 κιλο σημερα!
56.1

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Για τις διακυμανσεις εντος της μερας η απαντηση για μενα ειναι προφανης... Αν ζυγιστεις αυτη τη στιγμη και εισαι 55 και πας και πιεις ενα ποτηρι νερο και ζυγιστεις παλι θα εισαι 55,2 απλα γιατι η ζυγαρια ζυγιζει και το νερο π εχεις στο στομαχι... 

Το εγκυρο ζυγισμα ειναι το πρωινο μετα την τουαλετα... Εκει ειναι και το πραγματικο σ βαρος... οι διακυμανσεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλαη δειχνουν 2 πραγματα:
α) τι εφαγεςτο βραδυ και ποσο... πχ εγω χτες ετρωγα μεχρι τη μια το πρωι ενα σωρο σκατα και τωρα μετα απο 6 ωρες υπνου ειμαι πανω+1 κιλο. Αυτο δεν ειναι λιπος π εχω παρει ειναι αποτελεσμα του σαβουρωματος. Η κοιλια μ ειναι ακομα φουσκωμενη απο το πολυ φαι... Αν ομως κανω το ιδιο 3-4 μερες καποιο απο το φουσκωμα θα γινει λιπος... 

β) οταν εισαι σε διαιτα εστω και τα 100 γρ που σου δειχνει οτι εχασες σου δειχνουν οτι επιβραβευονται οι κοποι σ... αν παλι εχεις σωμα το οποιο κανει φοβερες κατακρατησεις και δεν δειχνει κατευθειαν την απωλεια ισως το καθημερινο ζυγισμα να μην κανει για τα νευρα σ... αλλα ειναι και αυτο μια ενδειξη του πως δουλευει ο μεταβολισμος σ... 

Το καθε σωμα ειναι διαφορετικο. Εμενα το δικο μ σωμα δειχνει και τη παραμικρη αλλαγη στο βαρος... παιζει δλδ - 100 +100 καθε μερα. Αλλα επειδη και εγω δεν τρωω ποτε σταθερα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> -500
> 62.7


:thumbup: μπραβοοο!!
Θα συμφωνησω με την Ελενη PowerGirl , μια χαρα τα πας!
Σημερα στα ιδια.
69.5 kg

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέραα +200 σήμερα

----------


## badgirl11

Kalhsperes! lessing :thumbup:
ειναι περιοδοι που δεν κανει καλο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα
αλλα κ αλλες που σε ξυπνα! εμενα οταν εχω παρει την ανω βολτα με ξυπναει (λεμε τωρα)
ενω οταν περιμενω να δω απωλεια με ριχνει γιατι φυσικα δε φαινεται με τη μια.
δε ζυγιστηκα σημερα καθοτι το ξεχασα νηστικη, επισης λογω ταξιδιου κ επικειμενης περιοδουδε θα ζυγιζομαι, εχουμε αλλη ζυγαρια εδω κ δε θελω να μπω στο τρυπακι ποσο θαμουν στην δικια μου κτλ κτλ αρρωστια!

λεσσινγκ μεσωσες!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
+400 σημερα 
56.5
Αλλα το φχαριστηθηκα χθες...

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω το προεβλεψα επακριβως... μην ξεχνιομαστε...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.68,5 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Απο σημερα παλι ραψιμο Ελενη.Μπορεις! :Cool:

----------


## spaceride

> _Originally posted by lessing_
> Κοριτσια δεν θελω να στενοχωρησω καμμια αλλα εχετε σκεφτει οτι το τοπικ απο μονο του δεν στεκει;Γιατι το να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα ειναι πλασματικο ως προς το βαρος που θα δειξει η ζυγαρια.Μπορει να ειναι υγρα.Μπορει να εχετε γυμναστει να εχετε παρει εικονικο βαρος λογω αυξησης των μυων αλλα να εχετε χασει σε ποντους.Μπορει να εχετε κατακρατηση υγρων λογω ορμονων.Δεν δειχνει το λιπος διοτι το ποσοστο λιπους ειναι που μετραει.Αρα τι νοημα εχει αυτη η διαδικασια η οποια σας δινει ψευδη εικονα κ αρκετες απο σας τις κανει να απογοητευονται χωρις λογο;Αν θελετε παρακαλω απαντηστε μου


Ο σκοπος ειναι να νιωσει το ατομο ικανοποιηση-επιτυχια ή απογοητευση-αποτυχια..Ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο, ειναι θλιβερο να συνδεεται η συναισθηματικη κατασταση καποιου απο ενα νουμερο ζυγαριας

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα μετά απο τρελό π-σ-κ στην Φρανκφούρτη και δεδομένου ότι είμαι τούμπανο προ αδιαθεσίας λέω αν τα καταφέρω σήμερα αύριο να ζυγιστώ !!

απο αύριο πάντως ξεκινάω δίαιτα και για το 48 βαριά 49.. μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα και θα νιώθω πάρα πολύ καλά και ικανοποιηνμένη!!
αυτά και καλημέρα σας!!

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα νοιώθω καλά.αποφάσισα να ζυγιστώ την Παρασκευή οπότε ως τότε θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου!Φιλακια κοριτσάκια μου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sasa14

και εγώ παρασκευή λοιπόν και ελπίζω απλά να έχω αδιαθετήσει εώς τότε γιατί νοιώθω τούμπανο.....

και είμαι βασικά ...

χάλια

----------


## granita_ed

χαλια λογω περιοδου η εγινε κατι αλλο?

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σας! Χτες ζυγιστηκα και ημουν 91! Αλλα σημερα και παλι 92... :-(

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> Σημερα στα ιδια.
> 69.5 kg


+200 σημερα
69.7 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-500 σημερα
Περιμενα καλυτερα...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα χάλια και τούμπανο λόγω περιόδου ..
άσε που έχω παρατηρήσει όταν τρώω σωστά φάση δίαιτας δεν πρήζομαι όταν όμως τρώω απέξω πίτσες και τέτοια πρήζομαι απίστευτα 

η κατακράτηση στο μεγαλείο της!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.Σημερα 68,1.Μια χαρα! :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-900 σημερα
55.1

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα εισαι Ελενη...

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε! Κρατησου εκει 2-3 μερες...

----------


## Constance

Kρατηθειτε αδερφια!:P
Σημερα στα ιδια!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!μεχρι Σάββατο θα κρατηθωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> Σημερα στα ιδια.
> 69.5 kg
> ...


Tριτη 23/11
+300 
70 kg

Σημερα 24/11
-500 γρ
69.5 kg

Εχω πειστει πλεον πως κατω απ'αυτα τα κιλα δε θα πεσω ποτε..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mα απ'τον καιρο που επεσα στα 70 περιπου 2 βδομαδες τωρα νομιζω,ειμαι συνεχεια +-500 γρ. και παρακατω δεν παω!
Ε ελεος!
Κουραστηκα!
Ακουγεται βλακεια που εχασα τοσα και τωρα με ενοχλει μισο κιλο αλλα απογοητευομαι..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mα εγω πεφτω στα 69.5 και μετα παιρνω 100,200 ή 300 γρ. και πω 70 ή 70.1 και μετα χανω μισο κιλο και παλι 69.5 και δωστου απ'την αρχη!
Αυτο το πραγμα!
Σκεφτομαι να μειωσω θερμιδες..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελεγα 67 αλλα κατσε να παω 69 κ βλεπουμε..
Πρεπει να παιρνω 1200-1300. Στη διαιτολογο εχω καιρο να παω για κανονικο ραντεβου..
Τελευταια φορα ειχα παει στα 75 και ειχαμε μιλησει λιγο..
Αλλα θα παω γτ θελω να μιλησουμε και για συντηρηση.
Αγχος εχω..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πηγα στο γιατρο να μου υπογραψει το χαρτι οτι μπορω να γυμναστω..Aυριο παω να γραφτω και Παρασκευη πρωτα ο Θεος αρχιζω!
Ελενη μου σ'ευχαριστω.Με ξεκομπλαρες λιγο..
Απλα ελεγα μηπως μειωνα θερμιδες γτ παλια οταν ειχα κολλησει στα 85 περιπου μου ειχε μειωσει απο 1400 στις 1200-1300 η διαιτολογος κ ξεκολλησα κ ελεγα μηπως ειναι αυτη η λυση κ παλι.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nαι το εχω παρατηρησει ειδικα με την Constance που ειμαστε στα ιδια πανω κατω..Αλλα εγω χανω το μισοκιλο και το ξαναπαιρνω!  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Τελευταια φορα πρεπει να ηταν πριν 20-25 μερες.

----------


## sasa14

εγώ παιδιά σκ#@*(&#!* πρέπει να συμμαζευτώ αλλά είμαι και τόοσο πρησμένη καλά το στήθος μου είναι καλύτερο απο το να πήγαινα για πλαστική..

αυτό είνια το μόνο που απολαμβάνω..
και με έχει πιάσει και βουλιμία ..
άντε να αδιαθετήσω να στρωθώ μου έιναι πολύ δύσκολο τώρα !!

----------


## sasa14

εγώ εχθέ ςτο βράδυ πάω σε μια θεία μου και τρωω 4 ματσάκαι μπρόκολο με λάδι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι τυρί νάξου 1 μπιφτέκι και 2 πολύ λεπτές φέτες ψωμί..
σπίτι που γύρισα έφαγα και ενα μεγάλο μπολ με μούσλι με σομκολάτα και γάλα !!

άστα χάλια εχθές είπα απο Πέμπτη όμως τέλος!!

ξεκινάω κανονικότατη δίαιτα !!
πρέπει να τελειώνω!!

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια εγω εφαγα τη τουρτα και ηρεμησα λιγο... τωρα θελω και τριτο κομματι αλλα λεω να κρατηθω... αυριο θα κλαιω παλι...

----------


## granita_ed

penelope νωρίς ειναι ακομα προλαβαινεις να την κάψεις.
sasa μην αγχώνεσαι περιοδος ειναι θα περάσει!κ εγω παντα ρε γμτ τοτε ξεφευγω λίγο.
κ εγω περιμένω κ νοιώθω πολύ πρησμένη..αλλα απο χτές άρχισα κ γυμναστήριο οπότε ολα καλα ελπίζω!

----------


## penelope1985

τι εκανες τελικα ρε γρανιτα? Curves η Asana?

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> penelope νωρίς ειναι ακομα προλαβαινεις να την κάψεις.



Oχι ρε! Καλα ειναι μην το παραξυλωσω παλι και κλαιω το πρωι...

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ειναι δυνατον να εχω παρει δυο κιλα σε μια μερα {Κυριακη}που εκανα ελευθερο ?ακομα με δειχνει δυο κιλα πανω ενω απο Δευτερα συνεχιζω κανονικα διατροφη ελεος αν πηρα δυο κιλα σε μια μερα

----------


## badgirl11

βαζω το χθεσινο ζυγισμα στη ζυγαρια αθηνας γιατι δεν νομιζω να τολμησω να ξαναζυγιστω για λιγες μερες,
88,5
με λακτες σουβλακια κοτοπουλα κ γενικα βρωμικα φαγητα
καποια κ κυριολεκτικα!

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by petallouditsaa_
> Ειναι δυνατον να εχω παρει δυο κιλα σε μια μερα {Κυριακη}που εκανα ελευθερο ?ακομα με δειχνει δυο κιλα πανω ενω απο Δευτερα συνεχιζω κανονικα διατροφη ελεος αν πηρα δυο κιλα σε μια μερα


κατακρατηση εκανες δεν πηρες κιλα, μην αγχωνεσαι...μην συνεχισεις ομως το ελευθερο γιατι τοτε θα βαλεις λιπος...

----------


## petallouditsaa

και ποσες μερες παει ?απο την Κυριακη ειναι δυνατον να εχω κατακρατηση ακομα?

καλησπεριζω:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα

-600 σημερα
54.5

Κατω απο τα 55 μετα απο 15 μερες... Φιουυυυυυυυυ....

----------


## penelope1985

Χαχαχα και εσυ μια χαρα... Μεχρι το Σαββατο κυριες...

----------


## penelope1985

δεν θελω ηττοπαθειες...

----------


## penelope1985

Τελικα απο την απωλεια συμπεραινω οτι σωστα ειχα υπολογισει τις θερμιδες της τουρτας και πολυ χαιρομαι...

----------


## penelope1985

3/4 τωρα που εφαγα και μισο κομματι για πρωινο! Παρα πολυ... δεν τελειωνει με τπτ....

----------


## sasa14

καλημέεα ξεκινάω και εγώ σήμερα για τα 49-48 μέχρι 24 Δεκέβρη δεν έχω και ΄πάρα πολύ όρεξη για δίαιατα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω και θα τα καταφέρω είμαι σίγουρη!!!


δεν ζυγίστηκα γιατί ακόμη δεν έχω αδιαθετήσει ελπιζω το σκ να αδιαθετήσω και να μαζευτώ !!

άντε πάλι απο την αρχή...αλλά τουλάχιστον λιγότερα!!!

θα ενημερώσω σύντομα για τα κιλά!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλημέεα ξεκινάω και εγώ σήμερα για τα 49-48 μέχρι 24 Δεκέβρη δεν έχω και ΄πάρα πολύ όρεξη για δίαιατα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω και θα τα καταφέρω είμαι σίγουρη!!!
> 
> 
> δεν ζυγίστηκα γιατί ακόμη δεν έχω αδιαθετήσει ελπιζω το σκ να αδιαθετήσω και να μαζευτώ !!
> 
> άντε πάλι απο την αρχή...αλλά τουλάχιστον λιγότερα!!!
> 
> θα ενημερώσω σύντομα για τα κιλά!


καλημέρα sasa  :Smile: 
πόσα κιλά είσαι τώρα? ούτε και εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη για δίαιτα αλλά αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι και βάλουμε και άλλα κιλάκια τα χριστούγεννα τότε κακό του κεφαλιού μας!!! :thumbdown:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα κούκλα ..την προηγούμενη πέμπτη ήμουν 51..
κάτι έπαθε η ζυγαριά μου και εχθές ήθελα να ζυσιτώ και δεν δούλευε ..
έτσι το άφησα και δεν ξέρω!!

εσύ τι κάνεις??
πως τα πας???

εγώ λέω να ξεκινήσω γιατί αλλίως πολύ κακό του κεφαλιού μου και δεν θέλω να βρεθώ στην κατάσταση που ήμουνα ..
2-3 κιλάκια θα ειναι και θέλω τα χριστούγεννα να νιώθω σούπερ!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

εγω έφτασα τα 52 γ**** αλλά δεν τα παρατάμε!!! απο αύριο πάλι δίαιτα!! και περπάτημα να ξεκινήσουμε νομίζω κάνει πολύ καλό και βοηθάει στην απώλεια!!! μέχρι τα χριστούγγενα έχουμε 4 ολόκληρες εβδομάδες οπότε κάτι μπορούμε να κάνουμε!!! αντε forzaaaaaaa για να μας μπει ο καινούριος χρόνος καλα βρε παιδί μου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

λοιπόν στόχος μέχρι τις 24-12 ..
να είμαστε -4 κιλά σε 4 εβδομάδες ..

γίνεται ε???

μέσα ??
αυριο το πρωι ζύγισμα 
και απο εβδομάδα εγώ και γυμναστήριο!!
προοδος και τα λοιπά θα τα γράφουμε εδώ οκ??

έκλα για 4 εβδομάδες γίνεται σωστά ??

----------


## Constance

Πααααλι στα ιδια σημερα.Παλι κολλημα ενω περιμενα απωλεια μετα το χθεσινοβραδυνο!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> λοιπόν στόχος μέχρι τις 24-12 ..
> να είμαστε -4 κιλά σε 4 εβδομάδες ..
> 
> γίνεται ε???
> 
> μέσα ??
> αυριο το πρωι ζύγισμα 
> και απο εβδομάδα εγώ και γυμναστήριο!!
> ...


μέσα!!! :thumbup: απο αύριο ξεκινάμε δυναμικά!!! αλλά να είμαστε στρατιώτες!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> λοιπόν στόχος μέχρι τις 24-12 ..
> να είμαστε -4 κιλά σε 4 εβδομάδες ..
> 
> γίνεται ε???
> 
> μέσα ??
> αυριο το πρωι ζύγισμα 
> και απο εβδομάδα εγώ και γυμναστήριο!!
> ...




λες?????


αντε να μας δουμε....!

----------


## sasa14

ναι ναι ..
θέλω ζύγισμα πρωινό και καταγράφουμε προόδους απο αυριο !!

ελα στρατιωτες όμως συμφωνω πειθαρχία για ένα μήνα ...

δεν είναι πολυ!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> ναι ναι ..
> θέλω ζύγισμα πρωινό και καταγράφουμε προόδους απο αυριο !!
> 
> ελα στρατιωτες όμως συμφωνω πειθαρχία για ένα μήνα ...
> 
> δεν είναι πολυ!!


ok αύριο επανερχόμαστε με μετρήσεις!!! τρομάζω να σου πω την αλήθεια αλλά πρεπει να γινει κ αυτό!!

----------


## sasa14

ναι μην τρομάζεισ γιατί καλύτερα να το μάθεις τώρα παρά αργότερα και να χτυθπάς διπλά και τριπλά το κεφάλι σου..πίστεψε με !!

το έχω κάνειθ στο παρελθόν και είχα πάρει τελείως την ανηφόρα και μετά μου ήταν πάρααα πολύ δύσκολο και γιαυτούς τους λόγους δεν μου το ΞΑΝΑΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΩ ΠΟΤΕ αυτό!!

όσο θυμάμαι ότι ξυπνούσα το πρωι με το ανχο ςπότε θα τα χάσω και απο την στεναχώρια δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ !!
μάυρες μέρες και οχι ποτέ πάλι!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

έχεις πάρα πολύ δίκαιο sasa! 
αύριο ζύγισμα και ο Θεος βοηθός!!! :shocked2:

----------


## nifitsa

γεια σας κι απο μενα. Το δικό μου πρωινό ζύγισμα: 91 στρογγυλα. Αρχισε και κολλάει το πράγμα αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω, κι εγω μαζί σας κοριτσια - 4 κιλά μεζρι τα Χριστούγεννα. Come on soldiers!!! Be strong!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Στα ιδια σημερα, 69.5

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-200 σημερα
54.3

----------


## Marry Poppins

Thank God It's Friday :spin:

Πίσω πάλι!!! άλλαξα και το τικεράκι μου και έθεσα πιο μικρό στόχο αυτή τη φορά!!
4κιλά μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα! Τρομάζω μόνο στην ιδέα των Χριστουγέννων (φαγητά, γλυκά, το χριστουγενικο γλύκισμα που λατρεύω κλπ.) αλλά θα το παλέψω!!!!

sasa μετρήθηκα!!! 1 σοκ το έπαθα για να είμαι ειληκρινής!! δεν πειράζει όμως άμεση επανασυγκρότηση και επαναπροσδιορισμός στόχου!!! 
α και σκέφτηκα να ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα! ίσως έτσι να είναι καλύτερα... δοκίμασα το 1φορά την εβδομάδα τώρα θα δοκιμάσω και το καθημερινό...
θα προσπαθήσω επίσης να πηγαίνω για περπάτημα καμια ώρα τη μέρα!
αυτά μέχρι νεοτέρας...

καλή σας μέρα!  :Smile:

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα ...
λοιπόν και εγώ ζυγίστικα και βέβαια αδιαθέτησα κιόλας σήμερα ..52,5 με 53 έλεγε αλλά οκ..
μέχρι να ξεφουσκώσω απο την αδιαθεσία κιόλας μέχρι την επόμενη Πέμπτη νομίζω ότι θα είμαι στα 51,5 που ήμουν πριν!!
λοιπόν εγώ στόχο μέχρι τις 24/12 να είμαι 49 κιλά και τέλος 

πάμε πάμε θα πεινάσουμε λίγο αλλά οκ θα το αντέξουμε για μια ακόμη φορά ..
σωστά και τέλος μετά!!

----------


## Marry Poppins

sasa καλύτερα να πεινάσουμε λίγο παρά να μη νιώθουμε καλά με τους εαυτούς μας!!! 
μπρος στα κάλλη τι είναι το φαΐ!!! 
αντε και καλή μας επιτυχια!!! :)

----------


## sasa14

ναι ναι συμφωνώ και θέλω τα Χριστούγεννα να νιώθω πολύ καλά με τον εαυτό μου και θα νιώθω και να πάρω και ένα κιλάκι να μην το σκέφτομαι 

και ναι νιώθω δυνατή και συνεχίζω για να φτάσω στην κορυφή μου!!
άντε καλή μας αρχή και καλή μας συνέχεια!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+700 σημερα.Οτι να ναι ομως!

----------


## granita_ed

κ εγω θέλω -4 μεχρι τα Χριστούγεννα!!!!!!!!!βαλτε με στην παρέα σας!!!!!!!

σήμερα -400γρ μετα απο 3 ωρες γυμναστικη χτες.

----------


## Constance

Πως ειναι το γυμναστηριο granitoula? :Big Grin:

----------


## sasa14

εννοείται γρανιτούλα ...
3ώρες γυμναστήριο θα μας τρελάνεις??
που πας??

με τον χορο τι έγινε?

----------


## granita_ed

Sasa εκανα και χορό και γυμναστήριο χτες.κουράστηκα πολύ βεβαια απλα έτυχε ετσι το πρόγραμμα.
Constance το γυμναστήριο ειναι σούπερ.μ αρεσει πολύ γιατι μου αλλάζει σιγά σιγά τη ψυχολογία και μετα οταν τελειώνω δε πεινάω.θα πηγαίνω βεβαια καθε μέρα για να μην το παρατήσω.

----------


## sasa14

ελιώσες μπράβο όμως ε με γυμναστική θα τα χάσεις στο μπαμ την Πέμπτη λέω και εγώ να γραφτώ curves ...
πως τα βλέπεις καλά είναι??

----------


## granita_ed

ναι μια χαρα.βασικα μ αρεσει πολύ γιατί ειναι κ πολύ συμπαθητική η γυμνάστρια κ οι αλλες κοπέλες κ με ενθαρρύνουν πολύ γενικά.
παντως πιστευω οτι μετα τους 3 μήνες θα βαρεθώ αλλα αν τότε ειμαι στα κιλά που θελω θα κανω κατι ακομα πιο δυναμικό.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Στα ιδια σημερα, 69.5


Μια απ'τα ιδια κ σημερα..

----------


## badgirl11

90.0 στη ζυγαρια της αθηνας (διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου)
καθημερινο ζυγισμα στο εξης

----------


## granita_ed

να ρωτήσω κάτι άσχετο?γιατί μετά το γυμναστήριο με δείχνει τουλάχιστον μισό κιλό πάνω απ οτι πριν?το πρωι με δειχνει λιγότερο αλλα μετα το γυμναστηριο ενω νοιωθω ανάλαφρη ζυγίζω περισσότερο.!επισης ολος ο κοσμος μετα πειναει ενω εμενα μου κόβεται η ορεξη.!!!????!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

πινεις νερο κατα τη διαρκεια του κυκλικου?

----------


## granita_ed

οχι μονο μισο ποτηράκι μετα και αν.

----------


## penelope1985

κοιτα θυμαμαι οτι οταν ειχα μετρηση επρεπε να την κανω πριν αρχισω την ασκηση γιατι η κοπελες μ ελεγαν οτι μετα φουσκωνεις και η μετρηση δεν ειναι σωστη... ισως να ειναι το ιδιο... βεβαια εγω ημουν παντα πεσμενη εστω και 100 γρ μετα το προγραμμα

----------


## granita_ed

δε ξερω ρε γμτ.παντως ξεφουσκώνω σιγουρα.,να σ ρωτήσω εκανες ποτέ πανω απο 3 γύρους?

----------


## penelope1985

oχι στο Χαλανδρι καναμε 2μιση κυκλους

----------


## granita_ed

ποση ωρα?αφου με 2.5 βγαινει λιγότερο απο 30 λεπτα.

----------


## penelope1985

ναι 25 λεπτα... και μετα διατασεις

----------


## granita_ed

α εμεις κανουμε 30 λεπτά κ μετα διατάσεις.

----------


## penelope1985

ΣΚΑΤΑ ΡΕ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ ΣΚΑΤΑ! 

Καλημερα!
+400
54.7

Δεν θα στεριωσω με τπτ κατω απο το 55.

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι αλλα το βραδυ θα παω σε παρτυ, θα πιω, μπορει να εει και τπτ για φαι και αυριο, θα κλαιω παλι...

----------


## penelope1985

ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν πηγα χτες... αλλα δεν προλαβαινα... θα παω μετα το μεσημεριανο... θελω να φαω μια ωραια σαλατα σημερα...

----------


## Constance

68.9 σημερα.Δηλαδη +100 απο χθες..........

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα πολύ καλά.με έδειξε 62.8 άρα -300γρ. ειμαι πολύ χαρούμενη γιατι κατεβηκα 700γρ σε 3 μέρες και το βασικότερο ξεφούσκωσα!

----------


## penelope1985

Τελεια γρανιτουλα...!

----------


## badgirl11

μπραβο γρανιτα! θα φυγουν τα κιλα κ δε θα το καταλαβις με το γυμναστηριο!
-1 κιλο σημερα, στη ζυγαρια διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου ομως...
89.0

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by badgirl11_
> μπραβο γρανιτα! θα φυγουν τα κιλα κ δε θα το καταλαβις με το γυμναστηριο!
> -1 κιλο σημερα, στη ζυγαρια διαβαθμισης μισοκιλου ομως...
> 89.0


αναλογικη?

----------


## badgirl11

ψηφιακη αλλα ηταν η πρωτη που αγορασα μονη κ δεν προσεξα αυτη τη λεπτομερεια  :Big Grin: 
ετσι την εφερα αθηνα να εχω κ εδω μια.

----------


## granita_ed

ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκια μου!

----------


## penelope1985

Πωωωωω! Αποψε παρτυ και αυριο εχω κανονισει για σουβλακια το μεσημερι... δεν μπρω με τιποτα ν'αγιασω!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα,παλι τιποτα..
Αληθεια εχω απογοητευτει και θελω να φαω τον κοσμο ολο...
Και που παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες,τι καταλαβαινω;
Αποτελεσμα 0!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σημερα,παλι τιποτα..
> Αληθεια εχω απογοητευτει και θελω να φαω τον κοσμο ολο...
> Και που παιρνω 1200 θερμιδες,τι καταλαβαινω;
> Αποτελεσμα 0!


one, μη μας τρελαινεις!!!
εχεις χασει 30 κιλα κ απογοητευεσαι που για καποιες μερες δε χανεις γραμμαρια!!!
σοβαρεψου ρε!!!!
οργανισμος ειναι, περναει κ φασεις προσαρμογης!!!
θα δεις οτι καποια στιγμη θα χασεις αποτομα  :Smile: 

αλλα επειδη τωρα ειδα το υψος σου.... εισαι σιγουρη οτι πρεπει να χασεις κ αλλα?
η απλα σ εχει πιασει ανασφαλεια ?

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω τη καταλαβαινω.. εινα δραμα τα τελευταια κιλα...

----------


## smart

ναι αλλα καπου πρεπει να μπαινει κ η λογικη ε?
να μην εφευγαν στην αρχη, να την καταλαβαινα την απελπισια, να εχεις υψος 1,75 κ να εισαι 69,5 κιλα κ να απελπιζεσαι, δεν το καταλαβαινω!!
κ επειδη εχω δει κατι φωτο, η One ειναι κουκλαρα, θεα κ μου κακοφαινεται να βλεπει ετσι τον εαυτο της.

----------


## penelope1985

δεν βλεπει χαλια τον εαυτο της ρε συ smart. απλα εχει βαλει ενα στοχο. να παει 69. και εχει χασει 30 κιλα και τωρα δεν μπορει να χασει το μισο κιλο... οταν θα φτανεις και εσυ στο στοχο σου θα το καταλαβεις... ειναι πολυ ψυχοφθορο... 

εν πασει περιπτωσει δεν παει να πει οτι βλεπει τον εαυτο της ασχημο λογω του μισου κιλου...

----------


## smart

καταλαβαινω τι λε πηνελοπη  :Smile: 
απλα λεω οτι απ τη στιγμη που εχασε 30 κιλα δεν υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη βια για το μισο.
δεν υπαρχει λογος ουτε ν αγχωνεται, ουτε να απελπιζεται.

----------


## penelope1985

εχεις δικιο... απελπιζεται για το οτι εχει κανει τοση μεγαλη προσπαθεια και κρατιεται συνεχεια να μην φαει κατι παραπανω και δεν βλεπει φως στον οριζοντα... αυτο δεν μπορεις να πεις ειναι απελπισια... γιατι δεν μπορει να πει δεν πειραζει ας αρχισω συντηρηση και θα χαθει και το αλλο μισο. γιατι ξερει οτι μολις μπει σε κανονικη διατροφη θα παρει κατευθειαν αλλο μισο κιλο (φουσκωμα εννοειται) και θα απογοητευθει ακομα πιο πολυ...

ξερω πως ειναι γιατι καθε μερα και εγω τα ιδια σκεφτομαι...

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> εχεις δικιο... *απελπιζεται για το οτι εχει κανει τοση μεγαλη προσπαθεια και κρατιεται συνεχεια να μην φαει κατι παραπανω και δεν βλεπει φως στον οριζοντα*... αυτο δεν μπορεις να πεις ειναι απελπισια... γιατι δεν μπορει να πει δεν πειραζει ας αρχισω συντηρηση και θα χαθει και το αλλο μισο. γιατι ξερει οτι μολις μπει σε κανονικη διατροφη θα παρει κατευθειαν αλλο μισο κιλο (φουσκωμα εννοειται) και θα απογοητευθει ακομα πιο πολυ...
> 
> ξερω πως ειναι γιατι καθε μερα και εγω τα ιδια σκεφτομαι...


Aυτο ακριβως μα ακριβως ειναι Πηνελοπη μου!
Να κρατιεσαι,να πεισμωνεις,να προσπαθεις να μην "κυλησεις" και αποτελεσμα τιποτα.
Και φοβαμαι οτι στη συντηρηση θα περασω ακομη πιο δυσκολα!
Ξερω οτι με μισο κιλο δε θα αλλαξει τιποτα απολυτως πανω μου απλα τωρα προετοιμαζομαι και με το γυμναστηριο που θα αρχισει να ανεβαινει κ λιγο η ζυγαρια απ'οτι βλεπω που λενε αλλα κοριτσια και με ενοχλει κ αυτο.
Δεν ειναι ματαιοδοξια αυτο που εχω απλα θελω οι κοποι μου να μην πηγαινουν χαμενοι!
Κ επειδη ακριβως εκανα τοσο δρομο,τωρα στον τερματισμο ειναι σαν να μην μπορω να κοψω το νημα!

----------


## smart

και θα διαχωρισω εγω παλι το συναισθημα απο τη λογικη.
αλλο το πως νιωθουμε κ αλλο να επιβεβαιωνουμε με τη λογικη μας αυτο που νιωθουμε.
γιατι με το που θα χασει το μισο κιλο δε σημαινει οτι δε θα πρεπει αν προσεχει, γιατι αν δεν προσεχει παλι θα παρει.
δλδ αυτο το μισο κιλο ειναι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ αημαντικο για το σωμα της?
η απλα εχει κολλησει το μυαλο της επειδη ειπε απο την αρχη οτι θα χασει τοσα?
ξαναλεω οτι καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι ζορι να εισαι τοσο κοντα στο στοχο κ να βλεπεις οτι οσο περναν οι μερες δεν τον πιανεις απλα τονιζω οτι μερικες φορες ολο αυτο ειναι μια αυταπατη ( με την εννοια οτι ειτε 69 κιλα, ειτε 69,5 δε νομιζω να δει τεραστια διαφορα στο σωμα της. οποτε, υπομονη  :Smile:  )

----------


## penelope1985

καμια δεν θα δει... αλλα θα εκπληρωσει τον στοχο της. δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις πωε ενιωσα εγω την μερα που ζυγιστηκα και ημουν 54.9. Νιωθεις οτι κατι καταφερες... 

One ναι με το γυμναστηριο φουσκωνεις λιγο αλλα θα δεις πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα στο σωμα σου οπτικα οποτε δεν θα σε νοιαξει το ενα κιλο παρα πανω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει και ισως ειναι κ γελοια η απορια μου:
Σταματας να χανεις κιλα? Η απλα χανεις πιο αργα?

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> εχεις δικιο... *απελπιζεται για το οτι εχει κανει τοση μεγαλη προσπαθεια και κρατιεται συνεχεια να μην φαει κατι παραπανω και δεν βλεπει φως στον οριζοντα*... αυτο δεν μπορεις να πεις ειναι απελπισια... γιατι δεν μπορει να πει δεν πειραζει ας αρχισω συντηρηση και θα χαθει και το αλλο μισο. γιατι ξερει οτι μολις μπει σε κανονικη διατροφη θα παρει κατευθειαν αλλο μισο κιλο (φουσκωμα εννοειται) και θα απογοητευθει ακομα πιο πολυ...
> 
> ξερω πως ειναι γιατι καθε μερα και εγω τα ιδια σκεφτομαι...
> ...


αν κ δεν ξερω πως ειναι δειχνει κ ακουγεται πολυ ψυχοφθορο αυτο που περνατε...
ελπιζω καποτε να το ζησω κ εγω (μαζοχισμος ε) εστω κ στα 70 κιλα.

αν θες τη γνωμη μου πετα τη ζυγαρια πια κ πιασε τη μεζουρα,
με το γυμναστηριο αν κανεις πολυ αεροβια φευγουν σφαιρα τα κιλα
αν ομως κανεις κ μυικη ενδυναμωση ωστε να ανεβασεις το μεταβολισμο σου μακροπροθεσμα θα βαλεις κ καποια μυικα κιλα 
οποτε η ζυγαρια @@ θα δειξει, ομως ο καθρεφτης θα σε ανταμειψει!
κι επειδη δε θα το πιστευεις πιασε τη μεζουρα.
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ολα καλα θα σου πανε γιατι εχεις πεισμα κ επιμονη, λιγη υπομονη ακομη κ προσπαθεια βελτιωσης, οσο γινομαστε καλυτεροι τοσο ανεβαινει ο βαθμος δυσκολιας...
εισαι η μονη που δεν εχεις πισογυρισει, κι αν το κανεις ανθρωπινο θαναι, αλλα δες κ τις αλλες τι καταφεραμε? κ ας μη μιλω εγω δες τις κοπελες στα δικα σου κιλα...
πας καλα το ξερεις κ θα το συνεχισεις!

----------


## penelope1985

Oχι αλλα χανεις λιπος και κανεις μυες. Οι μυες ομως ζυγιζουν περισσοτερο απο το λιπος και ετσι η ζυγαρια σε δειχνει στασιμη... αλλα εσυ το βλεπεις πανω σου οτι εισαι πιο αδυνατη.

----------


## badgirl11

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει και ισως ειναι κ γελοια η απορια μου:
> Σταματας να χανεις κιλα? Η απλα χανεις πιο αργα?


στην αρχη βαζεις μυικη μαζα που ειναι πιο βαρυα απο το λιπος, χανεις ομως λιπος που ειναι πιο ογκωδες,
αρα δειχνεις πιο αδυνατη ενω δεν εισαι πιο ελαφρυα.
οσο μεταβαλλεται η συσταση του σωματος σου προς το καλυτερο τοσο πιο ομορφη θα δειχνεις ασχετα με το τιδειχνει η ζυγαρια.
θελει ομως σωστη διατροφη για να γινει αυτο παραλληλα με τη μυικη ενδυναμωση. σωστη διατροφη κ αρκετες θερμιδες για να εχεις δυναμη κ να μη τα παρατησεις.

----------


## onelifeonechance

αν θες τη γνωμη μου πετα τη ζυγαρια πια κ πιασε τη μεζουρα,
με το γυμναστηριο αν κανεις πολυ αεροβια φευγουν σφαιρα τα κιλα
αν ομως κανεις κ μυικη ενδυναμωση ωστε να ανεβασεις το μεταβολισμο σου μακροπροθεσμα θα βαλεις κ καποια μυικα κιλα 
οποτε η ζυγαρια @@ θα δειξει, ομως ο καθρεφτης θα σε ανταμειψει!
κι επειδη δε θα το πιστευεις πιασε τη μεζουρα.
ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ολα καλα θα σου πανε γιατι εχεις πεισμα κ επιμονη, λιγη υπομονη ακομη κ προσπαθεια βελτιωσης, οσο γινομαστε καλυτεροι τοσο ανεβαινει ο βαθμος δυσκολιας...
εισαι η μονη που δεν εχεις πισογυρισει, κι αν το κανεις ανθρωπινο θαναι, αλλα δες κ τις αλλες τι καταφεραμε? κ ας μη μιλω εγω δες τις κοπελες στα δικα σου κιλα...
πας καλα το ξερεις κ θα το συνεχισεις! [/quote]

Σ'ευχαριστω κοριτσι μου για τα καλα σου λογια!
Βασικα για συσφιξη παω αλλα μου ειπε ο γυμναστης πως αποκλειστικα μια μερα θα ειναι μονο αεροβια!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κοριτσια!
+1 κιλο σημερα γιατι ακομα δεν εχω χωνεψει τπτ απο αυτα που εφαγα χθες...
Μολις πιω καφε κατευθειαν γυμναστηριο και μετα βολτιτσα στην Αθηνα!

55.7

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!!  :Smile: 

|+400 σημερα
69.9 kg
Δεν σχολιαζω..

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα -100γρ.ευτυχώς γιατι κ σημερα θα φαω λιγάκι παραπανω οποτε αν δε παρω πανω απο μισό κιλό το σ.κ θα ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ναι σήμερα είναι τέλεια για βολτίτσα! Παίζει να συναντηθούμε κιόλα... :lol:



και φυσικα Ελενακι οταν λεω εγω βολτα στην Αθηνα εννοω σουβλακια στον Σαββα! και fro yo!

----------


## onelifeonechance

fro yo απο Palmie??

----------


## granita_ed

χαχχαχαχχα α οκ!!!!!κ εγω ετσι οπως το εγραψες νομιζα οτι θα πας για περπατημα!

----------


## penelope1985

Ε καλα θα παω και για περπατημα... αλλα και ο Σαββας Σαββας

----------


## Constance

+600 σημερα.Τωρα παω για υπνο επιτελους!To τριημερο της κρεπαλης λαμβανει τελος καπου εδω.:P

onelife το fro yo ειναι ενα μικρο μαγαζακι στην ερμου που εχει παγωτο γιαουρτι τελειο με διαφορα toppings.Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ελαφρυ και αγλυκο παγωτο και το συνδιαζεις με διαφορα απο γλυκο του κουταλιου μεχρι δημητριακα.

----------


## penelope1985

Οne δεν παιζεται λεμε... ειναι εκπληκτικο...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ωχ ωχ..
Να ενας ακομη λογος που πρεπει να ανεβω συντομα Αθηνα!! :Cool:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-100 σημερα
55.6

----------


## penelope1985

Αυτα ειναι!

Μπραβο Ελενακι!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ ζυγίστηκα σήμερα ...αν ακι είχα φάει πολύ εχθές 54 με έδειξε οπότε υπολογίζω κανένα 53 ...

γιατί πάντα με δείχνει πιο πάνω ...

λοιπόν τέλος οι κρεπάλες ...
ξεκινάω κανονικότατα σήμερα !!

η πρώτη μέρα είναι πάντα η δύσκοολη και θα περάσει!!
αυτά απο εδώ καλημέρα!!

----------


## sasa14

σημειωτέον είχα ζυγιστεί το σάββατο το πρωι και μετά απο πρωινό, καφέ, και νερά με είχε δείξει 53..δλδ 52 ε ελπίζω να ισχύει και να είναι θέμα ότι είμια τούμπανο απο τους υδατάνθρακες θα ξαναζυγιστώ Πέμπτη και μέτά κάθε Δευτέρα 
μέχρι 24 Δεκέβρη θέλω το 50 στρογγυλό!!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα με εδειξε τα ιδια παρολο που χθες εφαγα πολυ.Σημερα πισω στα γνωστα. :Smile:

----------


## antigonaki

καλημέρααααα.....
βλεπω πολυ συμαντικές αλλαγές στα κιλά σας !!!
και μπράβο σαςςςςςςςς αξιζετε ενα μεγαλο μπραβο!!!
λυστε μου μια απορια ρε παιδακια ... ολοι εσεις κανετε καποια αυστηρη διατροφη με διαιτολογο γιατι εγω οσες φορεσ το προσπαθησα εχασα καποια κιλα τα παραταγα και μετα παλι τα ιδια .... θελει μεγαλη υπομονη ετσι γιατι ειναι μεγαλο διαστημα !!1 :fake sniffle:

----------


## penelope1985

Aντιγονη αν κοιταξεις στο Τι εφαγα σημερα θα καταλαβεις τι τρωμε...

----------


## fuxia

το αποφάσισα και πήγα σε διαιτολόγο. πριν 2 βδομαδες ακριβως ξεκίνησα. Στις μετρήσεις μου βρήκε λίπος 32.9%!!!!! και κιλά 54! Σήμερα έδειξε 51 η ζυγαριά και επόμενη λιπομέτρηση αύριο. Είδωμεν!

----------


## fuxia

1.57 :Cool:  σε αποστόμωσα τώρα! χαχαχα.. σοβαρά τώρα καλά είναι νομίζω θα διατηρηθώ κάπου εδώ...

----------


## fuxia

το μόνο που έχω να παλέψω είναι το πως βλέπω το φαί, και να μειώσω όσο μπορώ τα υπερφαγικά σε βάθος χρόνου, κατα τ'άλλα πρόβλημα δεν έχω

----------


## fuxia

Καλά ήθελα να βάλω τα κλάματα μόλις το είδα. Της λέω Γυμνάζομαι με βάρη εδώ και 1 χρόνο αραιά, το τελευταίο δίμηνο εντατικά, και με υπολόγιζα γύρω στο 25% γιατί ντάξει φαίνομαι ότι έχω και τα κιλάκια μου, Μου λέει είναι η πιο έγκυρη μέτρηση, την κάνουν σε αθλητές στο εξωτερικό, φταίει ο υπερβολικά λεπτός σου σκελετός ! Τί να πεις? Και μένα μου φαίνεται λίγο κουλο, γιατί αν δείχνω σχεδόν κανονική κι έχω μια αξιοπρεπή μυική μάζα(για γυναίκα), όλο αυτό το λίπος που είναι? Σε γενικές γραμμές φαίνομαι 'δεμένη', δε ξέρω. Επίσης για να απαντήσω στο τελευταίο, είχα φάει σούβλα :Big Grin:  αλλά αυτό το πολύ να επηρέασε τη ζυγαριά, όχι το λίπος...

----------


## fuxia

Αν αύριο δω ότι έπεσε και το ποσοστό, τότε δε με νοιάζει ποιο είναι το πραγματικό, φτάνει που έπεσε :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

ρε παιδια! το ποσοστο του λιπους δεν εχει καμια σχεση με κιλα... δεν εχετε δει κοπελες π ειναι αδυνατες αλλα το σωμα τους δεν ειναι καθολου σφικτο και ειναι σαν ζελες...? 

νομιζω το εχω ξαναπει... εγω οταν ημουν στα 84 κιλα ειχα 40% λιπος ... οταν πηγα γυμναστηριο στα 73 κιλα ημουν παλι στο 40% γιατι ειχα χασει κιλα αλλα χωρις γυμναστικη...

----------


## fuxia

αυτό είναι το περίεργο ότι δε μοιάζω με ζελέ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## penelope1985

ρε δεν το λεω για σενα... προς Θεου... απλα λεω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ολα τα κιλα που χανεις να ειναι λιπος...

----------


## fuxia

ναι αλλά με βάρη κι αρκετή πρωτείνη ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ σώζεις τους μυς σου:cool rsvd: τέλοσπάντον αυτή τη στιγμή μου αρέσει το πως δείχνω κι αυτό θα προσπαθήσω να διατηρήσω :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Tελεια ! Τοτε τι συζηταμε? Αυτο εχει σημασεια!

----------


## fuxia

:Cool:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελενη μου μετα το χθεσινο ελευθερο, 69.5 σημερα! -400γρ.
Ο,τι να ναι δηλαδη!:starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Το'θελε,το'θελε..
Θα ξανακανω συντομα παντως :P
Επαιξε και ρολο οτι εφαγα μεσημερι παντως..
Αν και μετα που γυρισα σπιτι,ζυγιστηκα απο περιεργια και με εδειχνε μονο +100 γρ. :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## penelope1985

Αυτη ειναι διαβαθμιση. Οχι σαν και μενα! +1.5

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε εμενα μπορει να μου κανει την εκπληξη αυριο το πρωι!  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by fuxia_
> Καλά ήθελα να βάλω τα κλάματα μόλις το είδα. Της λέω Γυμνάζομαι με βάρη εδώ και 1 χρόνο αραιά, το τελευταίο δίμηνο εντατικά, και με υπολόγιζα γύρω στο 25% γιατί ντάξει φαίνομαι ότι έχω και τα κιλάκια μου, Μου λέει είναι η πιο έγκυρη μέτρηση, την κάνουν σε αθλητές στο εξωτερικό, φταίει ο υπερβολικά λεπτός σου σκελετός ! Τί να πεις? Και μένα μου φαίνεται λίγο κουλο, γιατί αν δείχνω σχεδόν κανονική κι έχω μια αξιοπρεπή μυική μάζα(για γυναίκα), όλο αυτό το λίπος που είναι? Σε γενικές γραμμές φαίνομαι 'δεμένη', δε ξέρω. Επίσης για να απαντήσω στο τελευταίο, είχα φάει σούβλα αλλά αυτό το πολύ να επηρέασε τη ζυγαριά, όχι το λίπος...


και νερο να ειχες πιει πριν , παλι θα επηρεαζε την ενδειξη ποσοστου λιπους.
δε σου δωσε οδηγιες πριν πας να κανεις λιπομετρηση?

----------


## fuxia

όχι! τι οδηγίες για πες? να προλάβω το κακό σήμερα:P

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Με πολυ πεινα χτες:

-1 κιλο
54.6

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο! Και εφαγες και το 2χιλιαρο χτες!

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ρε! Κοιτα εγω μαλον θα παω ουτως η αλλως... Εκτος αν μ πει η Constance οτι ειναι τελειως μαλακια

----------


## penelope1985

οκ!

----------


## herts

Πηνελόπη έχεις u2u

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ εχθές το βράδυ έκανα μπάνιο και μετά λέω δεν ζυγίζομαι κιόλας με έδειξε 53 οπότε κανά 52,5 υπολογίζω οπότε το έχουμε το 50άρι μλεχρι της 24Δεκέβρη τουλάχιστον αλλά για σίγουρο στόχο θα σας πω την Δευτέρα που θα έχει περάσει και μαι εβδομάδα να είμαστε πιο σίγουροι!!

αυτά καλημέρα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο Πενελοπε!-1 κιλακι ε;αντε χαλαλι η πεινα!
Ελενηηη στοχος επετευχθη ε;  :Big Grin: 

Πρωινο ζυγισμα,μια απ'τα ιδια για μενα, 69.5 kg

----------


## Constance

Σημερα -500.

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα με εδειξε +100 αλλα ελπιζω να ειναι λόγω περιόδου.βεβαια σε αντίθεση με άλλες φορές δεν εχω πρηστεί ακόμα.ελπίζω να οφείλεται στο οτι αρχισα γυμναστική. συνηθως οταν γυμναζομαι κ περιμενω περιοδο δεν εχω μεγάλη κατακράτηση.

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα!!!!!

Μόλις πριν λίγο... 75.5

Δεν έχω ύπνο.... πάω να δω καμιά ταινια!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και Καλο Μηνα!

-500 σημερα στα 54.1

----------


## PowerGirl

Πηνελόπη καλημέρα!!! Μπράβο σου! Μου δινεις δύναμη!

----------


## penelope1985

Nα'σαι καλα... και μη ζυγιζεσαι στις 2μιση το πρωι...

----------


## PowerGirl

δειχνει περισσοτερο λες?

----------


## penelope1985

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ναι πολυ περισσοτερο... ζυγισμα μονο πρωι μετα τη τουαλετα...

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλημέρα Ελένη και σε εσένα και καλό χειμώνα βρε κορίτσια! Αντε να δούμε λιγο κρυο επιτέλους. Το κρύο σφιγgει κιόλας  :Smile: . Μακάρι αυριο το πρωι να επιβεβαιωθει αυτό που λες Πηνελόπη  :Smile: 

*Ελένη ξέχασα να σου πω,
GOOD JOB!  :Wink:

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλά δεν έχω λόγια!!!! 
Παρ όλο που εχω πάρει πρωινό,
ζυγίστηκα απο περιέργεια και ειμαι όντως -500γρ από τα ξημερώματα!!!!!

Πηνελόπη εισαι Θεά!  :Smile: 

75 όλα λοιπόν!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

E μα προφανως εισαι πιο κατω...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα, καλο μηνα σε ολους.Το ξεφουσκωμα μου γινεται με αργους ρυθμους αυτη την εβδομαδα.Δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι.-100 σημερα.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ πάλι τα σκατ@(*83 εχθές ένεκεν γιορτής..
Απο Πέμπτη κανονικότατα γαμό το κερατο μου μου την έχει δώσει που δεν σμαζεύομαι..

άντε λέμε δεν πάει άλλο 3 εβδομάδες μέχρι τα Χρειστούγεννα έλα και θα πάω στου δικού μου την οικογένεια και θέλω να είμαι σούπερ!

----------


## click

83=*#
χωρις πατημενο το σιφτ

----------


## click

:starhit: σε ευχαριστω Π Ο Λ Υ !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

κοριτσαρα τρελανε μας!!!!!!
εισαι αστερι!!

σημερα +200 γρ.
69.7
αυριο μαλλον θα ειμαι
69.9 
την παρασκευη
70
και μετα το Σαββατο 69,5
ετσι γινεται καθε φορα :starhit:

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε παιδια που θα βρω να φαω ενα μελομακαρονο?

----------


## bubulitsa

λοιπον εδω κ 3 μηνεσ μενω αγγλια,οταν ηρθα ημουν 99 κιλα...επιασα δουλεια κ επεσα στα 97 εκει εκατσα καιρο κ εδω κ3 βδομαδεσ σχεδον που κανω διατα εφτασα στα 94 κιλακια πολυ χαρουμενη...!!! στοχοσ 1τοσ ειναι αν καταφερω αυτον τον μηνα να αλλαξω νουμερο...οχι παντελονιου..χαχα αλλα να πεσω απο το παλιο-9 και να ειμαι εστω κ 89,999 ακρη να με βρει ο καινουργιοσ χρονοσ με το 8ρακι μπροστα....!!!ζηταω πολλαααααα???????θα τα καταφερω...θεε μου δοσ μου δυναμη !!!¨)))

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε παιδια που θα βρω να φαω ενα μελομακαρονο?


Πηγαινε σε ενα φουρνο παρε κατι αλλο ξερω γω ενα μπουκαλι γαλα και αν εχουν χυμα ζητα να δοκιμασεις.

----------


## PowerGirl

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα Powergirl! Τι good job??uzzled::wink1: (δεν παίρνει στροφές πρωί πρωί...)


Για την απώλεια λέω! πολυ καλα πας!!! μπραβο!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε παιδια που θα βρω να φαω ενα μελομακαρονο?
> 
> 
> Πηγαινε σε ενα φουρνο παρε κατι αλλο ξερω γω ενα μπουκαλι γαλα και αν εχουν χυμα ζητα να δοκιμασεις.



Ρε στο φουρνο συνεχεια λεω "πω πω βγαλατε μελομακαρονα" και δεν μ εχουν πει ουτε μια φορα να δοκιμασω...

----------


## Cherie

Και μόλις τώρα τελείωσα με τα μελομακάρονα...!μάλιστα τα μισά τα έκανα και με επικάλυψη σοκολάτας,και δυστυχως δεν τολμώ να δοκιμάσω...!Δυστυχώς είσαι μακριά για να σου στείλω..:thumbdown:
Εγώ λέω την ώρα που γυρίζει να σου δώσει ψωμί να αρπάξεις ένα στα γρήγορα για να μάθουν να μην είναι τόσο τσιγγούνηδες!!:smirk:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Cherie_
> Και μόλις τώρα τελείωσα με τα μελομακάρονα...!μάλιστα τα μισά τα έκανα και με επικάλυψη σοκολάτας,και δυστυχως δεν τολμώ να δοκιμάσω...!Δυστυχώς είσαι μακριά για να σου στείλω..:thumbdown:
> Εγώ λέω την ώρα που γυρίζει να σου δώσει ψωμί να αρπάξεις ένα στα γρήγορα για να μάθουν να μην είναι τόσο τσιγγούνηδες!!:smirk:


Mας εχει πιασει ενα κατι με τα μελομακαρονα η μου φαινεται?Παντως κι εγω μολις ξαναδω 68 στρογγυλο αυτη ειναι η κρεπαλη που θα κανω.:P

----------


## Cherie

Αχ...άστα...!
Κρατιέμαι....κρατιέμαι...Απο άσισα να φάω ένα αύριο για πρωινό και κάπως ηρέμισα....!Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μύρισε όοοολο το σπίτι....:sniffle:
Εντωμεταξύ τους κουραμπιέδες ούτε να τους ακουμπήσω.ʼλλα τα άτιμα τα μελομακάρονα...!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μα δεν ειναι ντροπη να ζητησεις ενα κ παιξτο κυρια κανονικα, να στο ζυγισουν!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εγω εκανα για : αιματοκριτη,σιδηρο,χοληστε ρινη,ζαχαρο νομιζω κ κρεατινινη?δεν ξερω αν ξεχναω τπτ..Μετρημενα πραγματα γτ πηγα σε μικροβιολογο κ ηταν ακριβες!
Αυριο πρωι θα ξερω αποτελεσματα.
Και τωρα τι πρεπει να κανεις για αυτη τη μικρη αυξηση στη χοληστερινη;

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι ρε συ Ελενη! Τρελαθηκες? Ενα θελω να φαω...

----------


## penelope1985

εγω νομιζς οτι αν φαω ενα θα ειμαι οκ!

----------


## penelope1985

ΟΧΙ εγω Ιωβια υπομονη!

----------


## granita_ed

ελενη για τον θυροειδη τις εξετασεις σου τις εγραψε ενδοκρινολογος η ο παθολόγος?γιατι εχω κανει αιματος κλπ αλλα δεν εκανα για θυροειδη κ θα θελα να κανω.

----------


## penelope1985

παντα ενδοκρινολογος

----------


## granita_ed

αν παω σε ενδοκρινολογο δλδ θα μου τις γραψει?πρεπει να πω καμια δικαιολογια?θα παω στο ικα (κλασσικα ταλαιπωρια)χιχι

----------


## granita_ed

α τέλεια!σ ευχαριστώ!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Σημερα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εγινε... χτες εφαγα ενα γιαουρτι για βραδυνο και λυσσαξα ολο το βραδυ στην πεινα... 

Σημερα σηκωνομαι και τσουπ +200

Θα τρελαθουμε τελειως!

54.3

----------


## PowerGirl

...Καλημέρα! 
σήμερα τα ίδια! 75.

Πηνελόπη μη σκας βρε
μια κατακρατηση μάλλον...

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι οκ αλλα γιατι να συμβαινει τις μερες που εχεις λυσσαξει στη πεινα? Γιατι δεν συνεβη καμια απο τις μερες που ετρωγα πρωι μεσημερι τουρτα ας πουμε?

----------


## PowerGirl

Τι να σου πω, ευλογη η απορια αλλα δεν ξέρω την απάντηση.

----------


## herts

καλημέρα...τί να σου πω Πηνελοπάκι...δεν ξέρω την απάντηση...
Μήπως επειδή απολαμβάνεις την τούρτα ο οργανισμός χάνει,λόγω ψυχολογίας(την είπα την μπιπ μου πρωί πρωί)..χχαχαχα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω....

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by granita_
> αν παω σε ενδοκρινολογο δλδ θα μου τις γραψει?πρεπει να πω καμια δικαιολογια?θα παω στο ικα (κλασσικα ταλαιπωρια)χιχι


μπορει να στις γραψει και παθολογος και γυναικολογος καθως κ οποιασδηποτε ειδικοτητας γιατρος απευθυνθεις κ τα συμπτωματα που εχεις μπορει να οφειλονται σε θυροειδη.

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by herts_
> καλημέρα...τί να σου πω Πηνελοπάκι...δεν ξέρω την απάντηση...
> Μήπως επειδή απολαμβάνεις την τούρτα ο οργανισμός χάνει,λόγω ψυχολογίας(την είπα την μπιπ μου πρωί πρωί)..χχαχαχα ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω....


γιατρος μου εχει πει οτι οταν εχει κανεις αγχος γινεται κατακρατηση αρα φαινεται παραπανω κιλα.
μαλλον οταν τρως τουρτα ειναι σε καποιο event k περνας καλα αρα ξεαγχωνεσαι.
(εγω παντως οταν βγαινω εξω κ πινω κτλ παντα βλεπω μειωση στη ζυγαρια.
μηπως να γινω ΑΑ :shocked2::smilegrin::smug: )

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ σήμερα ξεκινάω κανονικότατα γιατί τα έχω πάρει άσχημα με το άτομο μου..

53 σήμερα και σε 3εβδομάδες βλέπω το 50 στην ζυγαριά μου και ηρεμώ αι στο καλό!!

μαλακίζομαι!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα σας! Δυστυχως δε μπορω να μπαινω καθημερινα λογω δουλειας... Σημερα ομως που εχω ρεπο. Ζυγιστηκα και ημουν 90 στρογγυλα. Τη δευτερα συμπληρωνω 1 μηνα διατροφης. Ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες!

----------


## Constance

nifitsa μπραβο ξεκινησες δυναμικα. Εγω σημερα +400.Και χθες εφαγα 2000 θερμιδες.Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι σκατα γινεται.Ισως που περιμενω περιοδο?Iσως που βλεπω την τουαλετα με το κυαλι?Αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι η επομενη ελευθερη μερα θα αργήσει παρα πολυ!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα.χαλια σημερα.απο το πουθενα ειμαι +300.βεβαια αδιαθέτησα, αλλα εκανα γυμναστική, εφαγα οκ.ισως φταιει οτι εφαγα αργα 1 μαυρο ψωμάκι με σαλαμακι.ελπιζω παντως αυριο καλυτερα

----------


## nifitsa

constance ευχαριστω. Μην απελπίζεσαι, απλα συνέχισε και εμενα τοσες μερες ηταν μια 90 μια 91 απο χτες σταθεροποιηθηκε στα 90. Κι αμα περιμενεις και περιοδο ας τα να πάνε... Υπομονη έκανες τόσο δρομο, μην απογοητεύεσαι τώρα!!!

----------


## granita_ed

nifitsa μπραβο για την απώλεια!

----------


## onelifeonechance

nifitsa μπραβο σου!:thumbup:

Πρωινο ζυγισμα +100 γρ. σημερα 
69.8 kg

Απ'οτι βλεπω δεν μας πολυθελει η ζυγαρια σημερα..

----------


## sasa14

έλα παιδιά δεν απογοητευόμαστε ..
γερά λες και δεν έγινε τίποτα!!

----------


## penelope1985

Ολες + ειμαστε σημερα?!?! Ελεος!

----------


## penelope1985

Εμενα ο πατερας μ εφτιαξε τουρτα παλι, αλλα δεν θα φαω...

----------


## polinaki1983

πεστου να αφησει τις τουρτες και να φτιάξει κανα μελομακαρονο πηνελόπη μου!

----------


## penelope1985

Του το λεω! Θα φτιαξει στις γιορτες ειπε!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ε τοτε πεστου να μην σου φτιαχνει τούρτες για να φυλάξεις αυτες τις θερμίδες για τις γιορτές!

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν βαριεσαι... αυριο το βραδυ εχω κανονισει κινεζικο! Ουτως η αλλως τουρτα δεν θα φαω σημερα... μπορει να φαω αυριο...

----------


## penelope1985

Ιδου και το σημερινο γλυκο!

----------


## Constance

Η πρωτη τουρτα μου εκανε πιο κλικ, αλλα ετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα την εχω ολη στο 10λεπτο!

----------


## penelope1985

Πολυ λες! Ναι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα εμφανισημη γιατι ο μαστορας θα την περιεχυνε με κουβερτουρα η οποια ομως καηκε... δοξα τω θεω... γιατι τωρα ειναι μονο 320 το κομματι...

----------


## penelope1985

Ξυλο θες?

----------


## Constance

Eγω θελω πιτσα,μελομακαρονα και ψωμι με νουτελα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Eγω θελω πιτσα,μελομακαρονα και ψωμι με νουτελα.:P



σοκολατοψωμο με nutella...

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## penelope1985

Aπο το γαμω σουπερμαρκετ... Μονο 90 θερμιδες η φετα....

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχαχα :lol: :lol:

----------


## penelope1985

Κατσελης

----------


## Constance

Παιδια ποσο τραγικες ειμαστε πειτε μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Εχει κομματακια σοκολατας και ειναι ΤΕΛΕΙΟ.Εφαγα μια φετα στην ξαδερφη μουκαι δε το εχω ξεχασει.:P

----------


## Constance

εμενα με εχει πιασει νευρικο γελιο παντως.:P

----------


## penelope1985

κουκιδιτσες

----------


## Constance

Λιωνω!χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Constance

Εγω αν δεν δειξει μειον ενα κιλο θα τα σπασω ολα παντως.:PPPP (πλακα κανω αποκλειεται να δειξει τοσο και το ξερω.:P) 
Αντε καληνυχτα!

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε πουστη!

Καλημερα!
54.3 παλι... ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## penelope1985

Aαααααααααααααα! Δεν παμε καθολου καλα....

----------


## penelope1985

Σκατα στα μουτρα μας... Ασε τον Ερμη! Εγω παντως για πρωινο εφαγα τουρτα και μπανανα...

----------


## lidal

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε πουστη!
> 
> Καλημερα!
> 54.3 παλι... ΕΛΕΟΣ


Συγνώμη αλλά έλειπα καιρό και έχω χάσει επεισόδια.
Ρε κοπέλα μου πως τα κατάφερες και έχασες τόσα κιλά?
Δεν έρχεσαι να μείνεις σπίτι μου να μου δείχνεις τον τρόπο?

----------


## lidal

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Εγώ πάντως για πρωινό ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι να φάω, φλερτάρω έντονα με την ιδέα των ντόνατς...:sniffle:


και συ το ίδιο Ελενάκι!
Είστε απίστευτες. Μπράβο σας..

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.-700 σημερα.Και φυσικα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το ραψω και παλι για να φυγουν και τα αλλα 700.

----------


## lidal

Ναι ρε Ελενάκι αλλά πως τα έχασες αυτά τα 15 κιλά?

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ ζυγίστηκα εχθλες το βράδυ..
52,5 

άντε ρε γαμώ το 50 μου!!
άντε σε 3 εβδομάδες θα το έχω ...

έλα γερά λέμε !!
(μ'αρέσει που το παίζω και η δυνατή...λέμε τώρα )

----------


## lidal

Εντάξει αλλά αυτές είναι πάρα πολύ λίγες.
Και μην υποτιμάς την δική σου απώλεια. 14 κιλά είναι πολύ σπουδαίο πράγμα, ρώτα και μένα που προσπαθώ χρόνια τώρα και είμαι όλο στα ίδια...

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> Εντάξει αλλά αυτές είναι πάρα πολύ λίγες.
> Και μην υποτιμάς την δική σου απώλεια. 14 κιλά είναι πολύ σπουδαίο πράγμα, ρώτα και μένα που προσπαθώ χρόνια τώρα και είμαι όλο στα ίδια...


Χαιρετώ τη συναγωνίστρια...

----------


## lidal

tidekpe γεια και σε σένα.
Που μάλλον είσαι πολύ καλύτερα από μένα...
Την κολλημένη στα ίδια κιλά από το 2008. φτου μου και ξαναφτου μου.

----------


## granita_ed

Constance μπράβο!!!
κορίτσια υπομονή!
εγω σήμερα 63 ακριβώς.

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> tidekpe γεια και σε σένα.
> Που μάλλον είσαι πολύ καλύτερα από μένα...
> Την κολλημένη στα ίδια κιλά από το 2008. φτου μου και ξαναφτου μου.


Aυτό αξίζει πολύ γέλιο...άκου, σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από σένα, που είσαι κολλημένη στα ίδια από το 2008.
Εγώ από το 2005, που γένησσα και άρχισα δίαιτες, ανεβαίνω συνεχώς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ποια είναι η καλύτερη, για;;;;(για να θυμηθούμε και τη Βορεια ελλάδα :Wink:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Constance εισαι θεα!-700 γρ.?Ζηλευω!!
Μπηκα τωρα να γραψω εδω κ βλεπω και μια συζητηση που ειχατε περι σοκολατοψωμου και μου τρεχουν τα σαλια στο πληκτρολογιο..  :Frown: 

Σημερα λοιπον,αισιως 70!
+200 γρ.
Οταν παιρνω φορα,φορα ανηφορα o Θεος ο ιδιος δε με σταματα..!!

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια ευχαριστω.Πραγματικα ευτυχως που κρατηθηκα χθες και πηρα κουραγιο σημερα.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by lidal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε πουστη!
> 
> Καλημερα!
> ...



Ποσο καιρο ελειψες?

----------


## penelope1985

Πω ρε κοριτσια.... 4 η ωρα και εχω φαει 2 κομματια τουρτα... και το βραδυ θα φαω και κινεζικο... Ελεος!


1200 θερμιδες μεχρι στιγμης...

----------


## Constance

Σουπερ.+1.1 κιλο!

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα με ζυγισμα μετα απο καφε και πρωινο +1.5 κιλο στα 55.8 

Καλα αρχισε το σ/κ αλλα εφαγε και τον κωλο μ χθες...

----------


## nifitsa

Kαλημερα σας! Δεν πειραζει χρειαζεται ενα διαλειμματακι που και που penelope ειδικα μετα απο τετοια προσπαθεια. Μη σε παιρνει απο κατω! Πρηξιμο ειναι κι απο Δευτερα θα φυγει! Εγω σημερα -400. 89,6!!! Σας ευχαριστω ολες γιατι συμπληρωνω ενα μηνα τωρα
και εχω πολυ ορεξη να συνεχισω γιατι παραδειγματιζομαι και παιρνω κουραγιο απο σας!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας κοριτσια!
Σημερα -500 γρ.
69,5 kg

----------


## herts

καλημέρα...Λενάκι άντε σε λίγο θα δεις και 5 αράκι...:bouncy:

----------


## herts

Ελενάκι σε ζηλεύω..και συντήρηση να κάνεις..αυτή την εβδομάδα λίγο να προσέξεις...το είδες το 5αράκι!!!!:spin:

----------


## herts

όχι ρε συ Ελένη δεν νομίζω...προσπάθησε...αλλά να μην μιλάω έγώ γιατί τα υπερφαγικά με σκοτώνουν...
όχι εμένα την ζυγαριά....:thumbdown:

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by herts_
> όχι ρε συ Ελένη δεν νομίζω...προσπάθησε...αλλά να μην μιλάω έγώ γιατί τα υπερφαγικά με σκοτώνουν...
> όχι εμένα την ζυγαριά....:thumbdown:


Εμένα με βλέπει και κρύβεται η δική μου...
καλά να πάθει η προδότρα!

----------


## herts

tidekpe εμένα δεν με αποφεύγει..απλά εάν είχε χέρι θα με μούτζωνε:P

----------


## PowerGirl

75.5-----> +500gr grrrrrrr

----------


## tidekpe

> _Originally posted by herts_
> tidekpe εμένα δεν με αποφεύγει..απλά εάν είχε χέρι θα με μούτζωνε:P


xaxaxa! ρε συ είσαι στα ίδια, εμένα που έχω πάρει κιόλας, αν μπορούσε θα με διαπόμπευε δημοσίως!!!Κούρεμα και περιφορά στους δρόμους με ταμπέλα:Πήρα κιλά, φτύστε με!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

Σήμερα στα 55.8 οπως και χθες... Το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο πραγμα γιατι δειχνει οτι τελικα δεν πεθανα και στο φαι χθες... μονο προχθες...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα....λεμε τωρα δηλαδη.Χθες ολη μερα ετρεχα σα το Βεγγο στη δουλεια,εφαγα ολη μερα 900 θερμιδες.Σημερα λοιπον η απωλεια ειναι μισο κιλο.Να σπασω τη ζυγαρια?Ασταδιαλα δηλαδη!Δε μπορω να το καταλαβω.Με δειχνεις κυρια μου +1.1 κιλο μετα απο καταναλωση 4000 θερμιδων.Και σου λεω οκ.Την επομενη τρωω 900 και δε μου κανεις τουλαχιστον το χατηρι να με δειξεις κατω απο 69 κι ας ηταν 68,9.Ειμαι πολυ απογοητευμενη.Και σημερα νηστεια προφανως.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!!!!!
Παιδια ειλικρινα η ΙΟΝ αμυγδαλου εκανε το θαυμα της!!!!!!!!!
-300γρ.
69.2 kg
Eπεσα κατω απο 69,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

XAXXAXA ΙΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΩ!

Πηνελοπη καθολου γλυκο σημερα... ουτε τη τουρτα του πατερα σ...

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα ζυγίστηκα αφου ειχα πιει μια σοκολατα και ειχα φαει σαλάτα κ με εδειξε 63.2.οποτε ελπιζω να με δειξει αυριο εστω 63.σιγα σιγα που θα μου παει..αργά κ σταθερά.παντως με τη γυμναστική ήδη βλέπω αλλαγή.

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο granita...

----------


## granita_ed

καλα δεν είμαι κ για μπράβο.ειχα δεν ειχα οπου να ναι μπαινει το 2011 κ εγω ακομα παλεύω!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα και καλη βδομαδα!

-1.1 κιλο σημερα...
Ξεφουσκωσα τελειως πριν να αρχισει η βδομαδα αυτη τη φορα...

54.7

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.68,9 σημερα.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ ντρ'επομαι πάλι σκ(@#* το σκ αύριο θα ζυγιστώ και θα σας πω τα νέα μου και το σάββατο το πρωί ένιωθα τόοσο καλά!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!μπράβο!
εγώ σήμερα 62.9. ε κάτι είναι κ αυτό.σιγά σιγά σα το σαλιγκαράκι θα φτάσω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα,καλη εβδομαδα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ σε οσους γιορταζουν!!  :Smile: 

Σημερα,-300 γρ.
68.9 kg 
Ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!:spin::spin:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα,καλη εβδομαδα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ σε οσους γιορταζουν!! 
> 
> Σημερα,-300 γρ.
> 68.9 kg 
> Ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!:spin::spin:


μπράβο!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

γρανιτουλα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα,καλη εβδομαδα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ σε οσους γιορταζουν!! 
> 
> Σημερα,-300 γρ.
> 68.9 kg 
> Ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!:spin::spin:


:thumbup:  :Wink:

----------


## onelifeonechance

:love:

----------


## smart

:roll:
:blush:
:love:

----------


## brazil

Μετα απο απουσια καποιων εβδομαδων ειπα να επιστρεψω... Εχω παρει και 2 κιλα οποτε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επιστρεψω!!! 
Σημερα Δευτερα 6/12... 77 ακριβως! Θελω μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα να ειμαι 73...

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μετα απο απουσια καποιων εβδομαδων ειπα να επιστρεψω... Εχω παρει και 2 κιλα οποτε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να επιστρεψω!!! 
> Σημερα Δευτερα 6/12... 77 ακριβως! Θελω μεχρι τα Χριστουγεννα να ειμαι 73...


4 κιλα σε 19 μερες?
πολλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## brazil

Ναι ναι πολλα ειναι αλλα πραγματικα δεν ειμαι 77, απλα το σαββατοκυριακο ξεστρατησα πολυ και ειναι 2 κιλα κατακρατησης. Οποτε υπολογιζω οτι αυτα δεν ειναι πραγματικα κιλα και οτι θεωρητικα ξεκιναω απο τα 75 περιπου που ημουν πριν λιγες μερες. Θα δουμε βεβαια, εδω θα ειμαστε και θα τα λεμε!

----------


## smart

καλη επιτυχια :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ασε Ελενη μου, τί να λεμε τωρα!!
Εκανα το σταυρο μου το πρωι οταν το ειδα το 68.9 και ανεβηκα 4-5 φορες να σιγουρευτω οτι δεν μου κανει πλακα!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

One Μπραβο σου! Πραγματικα μπραβο! Και για τη προσπαθεια αλλα κυριως για την υπομονη!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εσενα σου αξιζουν περισσοτερα μπραβο Πηνελοπη αν σκεφτουμε οτι κανεις και τοσο καιρο συντηρηση.. Εγω να δω πως θα τα παω:crazy:
Το εχει το ονομα παντως,ε?  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Ποιο ονομα?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πηνελοπη κ εγω!

----------


## penelope1985

Ελα ρε! ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ

----------


## onelifeonechance

:yes:

----------


## sokolatitsa

:Smile:

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σας κι απο μενα! Το πρωι ζυγιστηκα και ημουν στα ιδια αν και ξεφυγα λιγο το Σκ. Οποτε απο σημερα συνεχισα ακαθεκτη την προσπαθεια μου!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-300 σημερα στα 54.4

----------


## PowerGirl

Καλημέρα!

74.9 επιτελους είδα 4!! :bouncy:

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο σου ρε κουκλα! Αντε τωρα για τα πρωτα 3 κιλακια...

----------


## PowerGirl

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! 

ναιιιι ελπιζω σε 10 μερες να εχω χασει συνολικά 4 κιλά... θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη εαν χανω 4κιλα/μήνα!!!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα σας! Στα ιδια και σημερα... :-( ελπιζω αυριο να κατεβει λιγακι ακομα!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα, σήμερα τελικά είμαι +200!δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά τι να κάνουμε!θα προσέξω σήμερα

----------


## PowerGirl

Ζυγίστηκα πάλι το πρωι πριν φυγω για δουλειά κ με έδειξε 74.5!!! ανεβηκα 3 φορές κ εδειξε το ίδιοοοο :roll: οπότε κρατάω αυτο και συνεχίζω για να δω το 3αράκι πλέον!  :Cool:

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by PowerGirl_
> Ζυγίστηκα πάλι το πρωι πριν φυγω για δουλειά κ με έδειξε 74.5!!! ανεβηκα 3 φορές κ εδειξε το ίδιοοοο :roll: οπότε κρατάω αυτο και συνεχίζω για να δω το 3αράκι πλέον!


μπράβο!

----------


## Constance

Powergirl μπραβο σου!
Εγω σημερα +500.Ατιμο μπανοφι.Ελπιζω να κανω καλη διατροφη μεχρι το Σαββατο.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο PowerGirl !! 
Γερα κ για τα υπολοιπα!

Σημερα,ακριβως στα ιδια, 68.9kg

----------


## sokolatitsa

σημερα ζυγηστικα κ ειμαι 64.700 αντε 7.5 ακομα

----------


## PowerGirl

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!! 
σοκολατίτσα, θέλω κι εγωωωωωω  :Smile:

----------


## sokolatitsa

:bouncy:

----------


## PowerGirl

:roll:

----------


## lola_rennt

μπορει καποιος να μου εξηγησει πως θα βαλω κ εγω εδω το ticker μου?

----------


## sokolatitsa

θα πατησεις πανω σε 1 τικερακι θα διαλεξεις οτι θελεις θα σου στειλει 1 κωδικο θα κανεις αντιγραφη θα πας πινακα ελεγχου στην υπογραφη εκει που λεει εντιτ προφαιλ κ επικολληση

----------


## lola_rennt

ευχαριστω sokolatitsa!

----------


## sokolatitsa

τιποτα γλυκια μου να σαι καλα

----------


## lola_rennt

αυτα ειναι τα χαλια μου!

----------


## lola_rennt

δουλεψε! μονο που το to go επρεπε να ναι στο τελος!

----------


## sokolatitsa

μια χαρα..τα ανθρακουχα νερα εχουν θερμιδες???ξερεις??

----------


## lola_rennt

οχι!
απλα σε πρηζουν λιγο!

----------


## sokolatitsa

thanks

----------


## fotini88

stis 6/12/10 apo 22/11/10 apwleia 1.8 kg

----------


## fotini88



----------


## PowerGirl

ΚαΛηΜέΡαααα
τα ίδια σήμερα 74.5 
έφαγα κάτι μακαρονια αργά το βραδυ όμως οπότε μια χαρα  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κοριτσια!
-800 σημερα 

53.6 

Μετα απο περιπου 2 μηνες...

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν ξερω... παντως πειναγα χτες το βραδυ... Αλλα χτες ημουν κυριολεκτικα ολη μερα στο ποδι...

----------


## penelope1985

Παντως σημερα εισαι μειον. 
Αυτο εχει σημασεια...

----------


## PowerGirl

Πηνελόπη RESPECT!

----------


## penelope1985

Thanx αλλα πιο πολυ respect σε σενα π εφαγες μακαρονια βραδυ και δεν πηρες....
Το βραδυ φαε ενα γιαουρτι και θα αυριο θα'σαι σιγουρα μειον.

----------


## PowerGirl

:Wink:  να σαι καλα... θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου !

----------


## penelope1985

Ακολουθα την εσυ γιατι εγω δεν παιζει να την ακολουθησω...

----------


## PowerGirl

μα εσυ που να πας βρε Πηνελοπη? κοιτα μη φτασεις στην ανορεξια :P

----------


## penelope1985

Απο ορεξη αλλο τιποτα... μην ανησυχεις... ρωτα Eleni, granita και Constance να σ πουν τρομακτικες ιστοριες...

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα!  :Smile: 

Ζυγίστηκα σήμερα και προς έκπληξη μου είμαι (τυχαίο πιστέυω) 52kg!!  :Embarrassment:  
οπότε το παίρνω απο εκεί και ξεκινάω για μια ακόμα φορά την προσπάθεια μου!...
άντε διότι με βαρέθηκα πια!!!!

----------


## PowerGirl

μετα απο τόσα κιλα που εχεις χάσει δεν εχει μειωθεί η όρεξη δηλ? δεν εχω καμια ελπιδα η γυναικα??? :shocked2:

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι καμια μειωση... Ολη την ωρα το φαι σκεφτομαι... Εχουν ομως αυξηθει κατακορυφα οι αντιστασεις... Μερικες φορες μ φαινεται φοβερο σε τι λεω οχι...

----------


## PowerGirl

:thumbup: πολυ βασικό αυτό! Να σε ρωτησω κάτι που με προβληματιζει? τελικά αλλάζει η ζωη μετα απο απώλεια τοσων κιλών? γιατι ολες μας λεμε αχχχχ ας ημουν χ κιλά κ θα ημουν αλλος ανθρωπος!!! Πηνελόπη αλλάζει κάτι?

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι... αλλαζει ο τροπος π σε βλεπει ο κοσμος παρα πολυ... οχι μονο οι αντρες αλλα και οι γυναικες... και αλλαζει και πρακτικα η ζωη, βρισκεις ρουχα, περπατας και αθλεισαι πολυ πιο ευκολα, δεν ιδρωνεις, εχεις αυτοπεποιθηση (αν και αυτο εχει να κανει με τον ανθρωπο) αλλα δεν αλλαζει και τπτ απο την αλλη αν δεν βγεις απο τη ψυχολογια της χοντρης...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> αλλα δεν αλλαζει και τπτ απο την αλλη αν δεν βγεις απο τη ψυχολογια της χοντρης...


πολύ σωστό αυτό!! :thumbup:

----------


## PowerGirl

σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση! Είχα ανάγκη να τα ακούσω αυτά :blush:

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδακια... σας αφηνω! Παω για πρωινη yoga... μια μερα που μπορω...

----------


## PowerGirl

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Εμένα πιστεύω μου αυξήθηκε κιόλας η όρεξη λόγω στέρησης... Αλλά αυτό με τις αντιστάσεις θα συμφωνήσω, αν και σε μένα ειναι σε μικρότερο βαθμό.


αγωνιστικα HUGS !! :thumbup: κιπ γουοκινγκ! :saint2:

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα και απο εδω!
01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4

----------


## sasa14

53 στρογγυλό σήμερα αλλά σάβ-κυριακή και δευτέρα ξεσκίστηκα...


θα κατέβω στις 1000θερ.την ημέρα και ξεκινάω και γυμναστήριο σήμερα 

προσεκτικά το βράδυ

γιαούρτι/ φρούτα!!

----------


## nifitsa

Ξανα στα ιδια... :-( γιατι; Σημερα εκλεισα μηνα. Μηνιαιος απολογισμος 4,4 kg. Μπορει να μην εφτασα τα 6 κιλα που ειχα θεσει ως στοχο αλλα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη. Φοβαμαι ομως μην κολλησω εδω. Απλα δεν το σκεφτομαι και επαναπροσδιοριζω το στοχο μου για τις 08-01. Αντε η νεα χρονια να μας βρει λιγο πιο αδυνατες!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα! 
Πηνελοπακι μου εισαι αστερι,μπραβο!!
Και σε ολα τα κοριτσια!  :Smile: 

Εγω σημερα, +500 γρ. ενω συνηθως οταν τρωω τονο,παντα ειμαι μειον την επομενη..Τελοσπαντων,περιμ νω σημερα να αδιαθετησω..
69.4 kg 
Με τις υγειες μου..

----------


## sokolatitsa

καλημερα.....σε ολους.......η ζυγαρια επεσε 64.300 ειμαι γιαχου γιαχου σημεραhttp://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...w=1280&bih=638

----------


## granita_ed

Πηνελοπάκι μου μπραβο!!!!!!!

εγω σήμερα 62.8 οποτε κατι ειναι κ αυτο!

----------


## Constance

Βλεπω τρελες απωλειες σημερα μπραβο κοριτσια.Εγω -100 σημερα, η περιοδος αφαντη και ειμαι πολυ πρησμενη.Αν δεν αδιαθετησω δε βλεπω να ξεφουσκωνω!

----------


## sokolatitsa

εγω εχω θεμα μεγαλο κοριτσια φοβαμαι κ που να τα πω

----------


## Constance

sokolatitsa εχασες σημερα ετσι δεν ειναι?τι θεμα εχεις, ασχετο με κιλα?

----------


## sokolatitsa

ναι εχασα.....εχω θεμα με την περιοδο μου ηρθαν 2 φορες τον 10μηνα καθολου τον νοεμβρη και τωρα τιποτα ακομα και ποναω χαμηλα εγκυμοσυνη δεν παιζει

----------


## Constance

Δε χανεις τιποτα να πας γυναικολογο για ενα τσεκαπ.

----------


## sokolatitsa

το καλοκαιρι περασα τα ιδια κ μου ειπαν δεν εχεις τιποτα απλα η 1 ωοθηκη ειναι μεγαλυτερη απο την αλλη...
και οτι θα φτιαξει...το θεμα ειναι οτι καθε μηνα ποναω τοσο πολυ κ χανω πολυ αιμα οταν ερθουν και οταν παλι δεν ερθουν ποναω χειροτερα :Frown:

----------


## Constance

Α αμα το εχεις τσεκαρει οκ.Ταλαιπωρια απλως.Μονο υπομονη μπορεις να κανεις αλλα ειναι πακετο...

----------


## sokolatitsa

πηρα ον γιατρο μου κ θα παω αυριο ο πρωι να με δει παλι...ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι αλλο

----------


## Constance

Καλα αποτελεσματα να εχεις.

----------


## sokolatitsa

σευχαριστω γλυκια μου

----------


## nifitsa

Οχι ελενη μου εχεις δικιο! Εξαλλου μια χαρα ευχαριστημενη και ευδιαθετη ειμαι! Ασε που μετα οταν ξαναζυγιστηκα με εδειξε - 300 αυριο το πρωι θα διαπιστωσω αν οντως ισχυει και θα σας πω. Σοκολατιτσα μου μην αγχωνεσαι! Κι εγω εχω ενα καρο ανωμαλιες με την περιοδο αλλα ο γιατρος μου δεν ανησυχει καθολου!

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα!
53.6

Καλημερα!

----------


## PowerGirl

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ κορίτσια!

Εγω σήμερα +1 !!!! Είμαι πρισμενη οσο ποτέ !!! τα ποδια μου τουμπανο και εγω εχω να φάω απο εχθες το απογευμα στις 17:30 ....

----------


## penelope1985

Περιοδο περιμενεις?

----------


## PowerGirl

Εχω 2 μηνες να αδιαθετησω... αλλα για εμενα αυτο ειναι συνηθες δυστυχως

----------


## penelope1985

Ελενη αν τολμησεις και φας θα σε δειρω... Κανε υπομονη 2 μερες ακομα μεχρι την Κυριακη...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 76,3 δηλαδη -700γρ απο Δευτερα. Δεν κανω ακριβως καθημερινο ζυγισμα...

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα 62.7.παω πιο αργα κ απ τη χελώνα!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα η περιοδος αφαντη...Εχασα ομως μισο κιλο.
Kαι γιορταζουν οι Αννες σημερα...ουτε θελω να σκεφτομαι τι θα γινεται παλι στη δουλεια.Ελπιζω να κρατηθω στις 1200.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα στις Αννουλες του χιονια αν και εδω αυτη τη στιγμη ο υδραργυρος εξω δειχνει 21 βαθμους..
Σημερα με 1η μερα περιοδου,στα ιδια. 69.4 kg

----------


## Constance

onelife αντε να ξεφουσκωσεις κι αλλο με την περιοδο κι εγω αυτην περιμενω.
eleni σε καταλαβαινω αλλα αν μπορεις κρατησου ή μη το παρακανεις...
Αχ ελπιζω να κρατηθω 2 μερες και το Σαββατο να ειμαι 68...αν κ δυσκολο να χανω καθε μερα 400 γραμμαρια αν δεν αδιαθετησω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μιλαμε για πολυ φουσκωμα,δεν μου κανουν τα σουτιεν μου..
Ελενακι, ειναι πολυ σπαστικο οντως να προσεχεις και αντι εστω να μη χανεις αλλα να μενεις στασιμη,να παιρνεις κιολας..
Απλα σκεψου κ ποσες μερες μετα θα πολεμας να ξεφουσκωσεις..

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Μιλαμε για πολυ φουσκωμα,δεν μου κανουν τα σουτιεν μου..
> Ελενακι, ειναι πολυ σπαστικο οντως να προσεχεις και αντι εστω να μη χανεις αλλα να μενεις στασιμη,να παιρνεις κιολας..
> Απλα σκεψου κ ποσες μερες μετα θα πολεμας να ξεφουσκωσεις..


Πω πω κι εγω φουσκωμα εχω αλλα πιο πολυ στην κοιλια.Τι ειναι αυτο το κακο ρε γμτ.
Αυτο με το ξεφουσκωμα ξαναπεστο.Εγω ακομα να ξεφουσκωσω προσπαθω...αλλα 800!

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλη συνέχεια σε όλες!

----------


## Constance

irene κοντευεις εεεε!Αντε με το καλο! :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειρηνακι ερχεται ο γιος οπου να'ναι ε;;; :bouncing:

----------


## granita_ed

constance σου χω στειλει u2u

εγω τελικά μετα την τουαλετα 62.6 κάτι είναι κ αυτο.αργά και σταθερά!χιχι

----------


## irenevaladia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!
Ναι έρχεται ο Μανιατο - Κρητικαρος!!!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 52,5 και μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συγκρατηθώ...
τι πράγμα είναι αυτό γαι 2,5 κιλά κοντεύω να φέρω το χαμό!!

ελπίζω να αντέξω έστω μέχρι τις 23-24 Δεκέβρη γαι να έχω χάσει κανά 2 ακόμη!

----------


## granita_ed

θα αντεξεις μην αγχώνεσαι!

----------


## onelifeonechance

γρανιτακι αλλαζε το τικερακι σου βρε! 62,9 δειχνει!

----------


## sasa14

παιδιά όλο πεινάω νας πω αυτό που με σώζει είναι ότι κυριολεκτρικά τρέχω φεύγω απο το σπίτι στις 8 το πρωι και γυρίζω το πιο νωρίς στις 7 και στην χειρότερη 9 

άρχισα και curves απο εχθές..
μα 2 κιλά μείνανε τόσος κόπος και έχω πάρει στην ουσία και 2..
αλλά που θα μου πάει ρε γμτ 
δεν πρέπει να πάρω άλλα αυτό πρέπει να το προσέξω πάρα πολύ γιαυτό λέω 2 εβδομάδες ..μπάς και..

αλλά θα προσπαθήσω!!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> γρανιτακι αλλαζε το τικερακι σου βρε! 62,9 δειχνει!


το ξεχνάω!χιχι

----------


## granita_ed

βρε σασα μην αγχώνεσαι, τι ειναι 2 κιλακια!ειδικά με γυμναστική θα αλλαξει το σώμα σου σιγουρα.

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! 89,2 σημερα! Αν αυριο ερθει και το 88 παρτυ θα κανω! :-)

----------


## sasa14

Το στόμα μου να δω πώς και πότε θα αλλάξω!!
πρέπει να κάνω 2 εβδομαδούλες υπομονή μπας και ...

ρε γμτ είναι πολύ καλη ευκαιρία τώρα να συμμαζευτώ γιατί είναι λιγότερα τα κιλά και δεν θέλω να την χάσω πάλι!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by irenevaladia_
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!!!!!!
> Ναι έρχεται ο Μανιατο - Κρητικαρος!!!



Eισαι απο Μανη? Απο π?

----------


## sokolatitsa

64.100 ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενννννννννννννννννν ννννννννννννηηηηηηηηηηηηη ηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηηη :lol:

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο sokolatitsa! Αν και μας κολαζεις καθε μερα με το nick...

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Θα φάω και την Κυριακη και σήμερα
> Πέρασα ενα απαίσιο βράδυ γεμάτο αγχος αν θα δείξει η ζυγαριά πιο κάτω, τα χω παίξει, σήμερα ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ και ελάτε μετά να με δείρετε αν θέλετε


don't do it ελενηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
δυο κιλα εμειναν!!!!!!!!!!!!!
για να ξεκολλησεις ελαττωσε υδατανθρακες για μια-δυο μερες

----------


## sokolatitsa

:crazy:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 53.6 για τριτη συνεχομενη μερα...

----------


## penelope1985

Αχ Ελενη!

----------


## PowerGirl

τουλαχιστον η Ελένη το ευχαριστηθηκε... εγω γιατι το κερατο μουυυυυυυυυυ?

75.8 σημερα

----------


## PowerGirl

το πρωι μιση μπανανα, μια σαλατα σεφ χωρις σως το μεσημερι , ενα τοστ το βραδυ και μια μικρη λακτα... ε δε νομιζω οτι δικαιολογει +

----------


## PowerGirl

ουτε αυτη η εκδοχη με καλυπτει... μαλλον πρεπει να αυξησω δραστηριοτητα... καπου κατι δε συνεργαζεται με την προσπαθεια μου... φιλια παω γραφειο!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα 52 στρογγυλό 
και τώρα η προσευχή 
δεν πρέπει να το αφήσω , δεν πρέπει αν το αφήσω πρέπει να αντέξω ...

2σκ είναι γαμώ την τρέλα μου 
δεν πρέπει να τα παρατήσω!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!
Αχ Ελενη (βλ. Αχ Κουλα:P)
Σημερα +300 γρ.
69.7 kg και το ξεφουσκωμα αντι να μειωνεται,αυξανεται! :/

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by PowerGirl_
> τουλαχιστον η Ελένη το ευχαριστηθηκε... εγω γιατι το κερατο μουυυυυυυυυυ?


Συμφωνωωωωωωωω!Απο το πουθενα +200!Με 1400 χθες?!!!!!!!!!!!Η περιοδος αφαντη το πρηξιμο εκει!Δεν αντεχω αλλο να κανω διαιτα και να ειμαι +1 μια βδομαδα τωρα γαμωτο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Και τι δραστηριοτητα να αυξησω εγω που χθες με ποναγαν τα ποδια μου απο το περα δωθε και την ορθοστασια στη δουλεια!Ασταδιαλα πλεον!

----------


## granita_ed

Καλημέρα!

constance υπομονήηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!
sasa μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ θα τα καταφέρεις!
κοριτσια κουράγιο!

εγω σήμερα 62.5, δλδ μόνο -100.περιμενα λίγο καλύτερα αλλα τι να κανουμε.ουφ.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Koριτσια πραγματικα,λεμε κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη αλλα ποσο να αντεξουμε πια; Αι σιχτιρ!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Koριτσια πραγματικα,λεμε κουραγιο η μια στην αλλη αλλα ποσο να αντεξουμε πια; Αι σιχτιρ!



χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!!!πα ντως εγω στην περίοδο ξεφουσκώνω μετά την δεύτερη μέρα.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aχ δν ξερω..Απογοητευομαι απ'τη μια κ απ'την αλλη λεω δεν με νοιαζει τι δειχνει η ζυγαρια (αρκει να μην πηγαινει πανω απο 69.9) 
Ο,τι να'ναι ειμαι..

----------


## Constance

Παντως εγω δεν αντεχω αλλο να μην τρωω....ελεος πια κι ελεγα σημερα να κανω συντηρηση....Ονειρα θερινης νυχτος.Ειμαι πολυ χαλια.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και τωρα θα φτιαξει η μανα μου μελομακαρονα και αν τα πετυχει οπως θελω,πραγματικα θα τους γ***σω τη μανα που λεει η Πηνελοπη! :Mad:

----------


## sasa14

χαχαχαχχαχχαα

εγώ παιδιά πάντως βρήκα το κουμπί μου στο θέμα της συντήρησης 

σκ τρωω κανονικότατα έως και πολυ θα έλεγα και μέσα στην εβδομάδα που δεν προλαβαίνω κιόλας λίγο !!
έτσι διατηρούμε..

καλά τώρα για 2 κιλά όμως που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να χάσω πρέπει να κόψω και τα σκ αλλιώς δεν θα τα χάσω...με τίποτα 

και στην ουσία με 1κιλό την εβδομάδα 2 εβδομάδες είναι αλλά με πιάνει λύσσα ..

τελοςπάντων 
ο επιμένων νικά 

αντέ να γράψουμε και το 
ΝΕΝΙΚΑΜΕΝ!!

----------


## sokolatitsa

σημερα η ζυγαρια 63.700

----------


## penelope1985

Κοριτσια ψυχραιμια...

Και εσυ Constance κανε και σημερα υπομονη γιατι αυριο και μεθαυριο fail

----------


## PowerGirl

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by PowerGirl_
> τουλαχιστον η Ελένη το ευχαριστηθηκε... εγω γιατι το κερατο μουυυυυυυυυυ?
> 
> 
> Συμφωνωωωωωωωω!Απο το πουθενα +200!Με 1400 χθες?!!!!!!!!!!!Η περιοδος αφαντη το πρηξιμο εκει!Δεν αντεχω αλλο να κανω διαιτα και να ειμαι +1 μια βδομαδα τωρα γαμωτο μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Και τι δραστηριοτητα να αυξησω εγω που χθες με ποναγαν τα ποδια μου απο το περα δωθε και την ορθοστασια στη δουλεια!Ασταδιαλα πλεον!


Ασταδιαλα δε λες τίποτα γμτ!!!!!!!
 :Frown:

----------


## PowerGirl

ΜΙΑ ΖΕΣΤΗ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
-300 σήμερα (μετα απο απειρες θερμιδες... ε δε παμε καλα!!!!!)

75.5 λοιπόν

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
+100 σημερα με 1200 θερμιδες... ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα!!!
Τελεια μέρα σήμερα;;;
01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1

τα 300 κάθε εβδομάδα τα τσιμπάμε σταθερά...

----------


## Constance

Εγω παλι ζυγιστηκα και ειμαι +200...........................

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα ολες σημερα ε?

----------


## pennou

αχ καιρο εχω να μπω και μου λειπετε....
αν και σημειωνω σε τετραδιο το καθημερινο μου ζυγισμα....

76,100
-200 απο χθες....

----------


## onelifeonechance

-300 γρ. σημερα χωρις τουαλετα ομως :/
Ουτε του παππα,με 9 μελομακαρονα το βραδυ!
69.4 kg

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ολες καλα σημερα! 
> -300 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα ομως :/
> Ουτε του παππα,με 9 μελομακαρονα το βραδυ!
> 69.4 kg


xexexee!τελεια!!!εγω ουτε ενα μελομακαρονο δεν εχω φαει ακομη(α, εκτος απο 1 κουτι 600 γρ που το τσακισα με το που ξεκινησαν το Νοεμβρη,σε μια μερα φυσικα,σε καποιες ωρες να λεω καλυτερα):smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mου ειχαν μπει στο μυαλο τοσες μερες και πηρε και η μαμα μου αυτο το βιβλιο του Παρλιαρου που βγαινει καθε μηνα (γλυκες ιστοριες) και τα ειδα εκειιιιιι και κοντεψα να βαλω τα κλαμματα.. Και μου εφτιαξε μερικα αλλα ειπα στοπ,οτι εφαγα-εφαγα.. Εχθες πονουσε η κοιλια μου και δε μπορουσα να ξαπλωσω μπρουμυτα:crazy:

----------


## absolute

δεν πειραζει,ολα καλα!το αποτελεσμα μετραει!:grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μωρε το αποτελεσμα μετραει αλλα και οι συνηθειες οι παλιες -να τρωω χωρις να σταματαω-,με τρομαζουν..

----------


## absolute

ολες το ιδιο θεμα εχουμε, αλλιως δε θα ειμασταν εδω..

----------


## onelifeonechance

:thumbup:

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> One αυτό με την κοιλιά το είχα και εγώ χθες, αλλά όχι μόνο στο μπρούμυτο, αλλά και στο ανάσκελο και σε όποια στάση να καθόμουν... Κι όταν έτρωγα σκεφτόμουν τι ωραία που θα ήταν να είχα μεγαλύτερο στομάχι να χωρούσε όλα αυτά που θα ήθελα να φάω. Ο μόνος ανασταλτικός παράγοντας εκείνη την ώρα ήταν ο πόνος στην κοιλιά, και διψούσα κιόλας και μόλις ήπια και νερό απόγινα. Το πακέτο με το σοκολατόψωμο δεν το τελείωσα, έμεινε το μισό, και το έβαλα στη σακούλα με τα σκουπίδια μαζί με το περιτύλιγμα. Και σήμερα τι πήγα και έκανα βρε παιδιά, μιλάμε είμαι απαράδεκτη. Πήγα και το έβγαλα από τα σκουπίδια, και το έφαγα για πρωινό, ήταν μέσα στο σελοφάν, δεν ήταν πειραγμένο δηλαδή, και στα σκουπίδια υπήρχαν μόνο χαρτιά. Αλλά το ότι πήγα και το ξέθαψα και το έφαγα νομίζω εκφράζει την αρρώστια μου σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Αφού ξύπνησα το πρωί κι έλεγα πω πω εκείνο το σοκολατόψωμο που έφαγα χθες, να χα και σήμερα, και δεν μπορουσα να ηρεμήσω πάλι...


αυτό αν σε παρηγορεί το έχει κάνει και η Μιράντα σε ένα επεισόδιο στο sex and the city(!!!!)με κέικ νομίζω..!Ντάξει..δν βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα γιατί δν θα σε πείσω και ιδιαίτερα !αλλά πιστεύω οτι παρα πολλόι άνθρωποι το έχουν κάνει κ ας μην το ομολογούν!Εγώ αυτό λαιμαργία το ΄λέω όχι αρρώστια:smirk:

----------


## absolute

το εχω κανει με τα τσιγαρα...τα κοβω στη μεση και τελικα καταληγω να τα καπνιζω μισα...:no::no:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by absolute_
> το εχω κανει με τα τσιγαρα...τα κοβω στη μεση και τελικα καταληγω να τα καπνιζω μισα...:no::no:
> 
> 
> Καλά με πέθανες :lol:



ειμαι ελεεινη....i know!και φυσικα στον τομεα αυτο ΑΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΗ!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυτο που μου τη σπαει πιο πολυ ειναι οτι τα τρωω κ γρηγορα,λες και θα μου τα παρει κανεις απ'τα χερια! :grind:
Εφαγα αλλο ενα μελομακαρονο τωρα,30 γρ.
Ο θερμιδομετρητης λεει ενα μελομακαρονο 70 γρ. 142 θερμιδες αρα αυτα της μαμας μου που παιζουν 30-35 γρ. ειναι γυρω στις 70-75 θερμιδες;  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γιατι να ειναι ομως αυτη η καταληξη; :thumbdown:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αχ τι να πω..Ευτυχως που στο σπιτι δεν εχω τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο να φαω, εξω εχει 5 βαθμους και ριχνει χαλαζι και δεν μπορω να παω σουπερ μαρκετ αλλιως ευχαριστως ετρωγα κ εγω το συμπαν αυτη τη στιγμη..

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αυτο που μου τη σπαει πιο πολυ ειναι οτι τα τρωω κ γρηγορα,λες και θα μου τα παρει κανεις απ'τα χερια! :grind:
> Εφαγα αλλο ενα μελομακαρονο τωρα,30 γρ.
> Ο θερμιδομετρητης λεει ενα μελομακαρονο 70 γρ. 142 θερμιδες αρα αυτα της μαμας μου που παιζουν 30-35 γρ. ειναι γυρω στις 70-75 θερμιδες; uzzled:


οι δικες μου πληροφοριες λενε οτι 1 μελομακαρονο των 30 γρ εχει 108 θερμιδες... :shocked2:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειναι ολα παχυντικα; Δεν μπορεις να φυλαξεις τπτ για αλλη φορα που θα θελεις απλα κατι να φας παραπανω αλλα οχι να ξεφυγεις; Δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..Κριμα να πετας φαγητο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλυτερα τοτε!
Στο λεω γιατι συμπονω τα οικονομικα σου..Και εγω πριν παρω το οτιδηποτε, το σκεφτομαι διπλα και τριπλα για το αν αξιζει τα λεφτα του-και οχι μονο στο φαγητο..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Σε νεο χαμηλο σημερα... A new frontier has been reached...

-300

53.4

----------


## penelope1985

Κριμα βεβαια γιατι το μεσημερι θα ξεσκιστουμε στο φαι και αυριο πανω απο 55 παλι...

----------


## penelope1985

Nα υποθεσω οτι δεν ζυγιστηκες? Ες αυριον τα σπουδαια...

----------


## penelope1985

Αντε μαρη ζυγισου...

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχχαχα εγω θα παω να παρω τα Milka τωρα... Μλκ η αθλια μολις ξυπνησα εφαγα ενα κομματι γραβιερα...

----------


## Constance

χαχαχαχα παιδια το σκηνικο με τη Μιραντα στο sex and the city ειναι η αγαπημενη μου σκηνη γενικοτερα σε ολο το σιριαλ.Μιλαμε μεσα απο τη ζωη βγαλμενο!:P

Σημερα +400.Σε κακο δρομο ειμαστε.Ξεκιναω Πηνελοπη.:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

well done Πηνελοπακι  :Wink: 
-100 γρ. παλι χωρις τουαλετα ρε γαμωτο :grind:
69.3 kg

----------


## pennou

75,800 σημερα 
-300 απο χθες....

----------


## nifitsa

Aχ κοριτσια, εγω κολλησα στα ιδια 89,1 και σημερα... Και τωρα ηπια μια ζεστη σοκολατα και εφαγα και κουλουρακια... Αυριο δηλαδη θα εχω ανεβει κι αλλο...! Δε θελω να κολλησω γιατι θα απογοητευτω . Με ξερω...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! και Καλη βδομαδα!
+1.7 κιλα! Απλα!
55.1

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! Κι εγω τα ιδια σκ@τ@... Πηρα 1 kg. 90,1. O λογος μια ζεστη σοκολατα με κουλουρακια και το βραδυ 4 πεινιρλακια. Αλλα 1 κιλο;;; ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Ουτε του παπα!!!!!!!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!αν κ έφαγα ένα κομματι τούρτα στη 1 τη νύχτα, σήμερα είμαι 62,1!οπότε σούπερ!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κοριτσια μια χαρα σας βρισκω (αυτες που το καψατε χθες :Wink:  ) Ουτε του παππα,καλα λεει η Constance!
nifitsa μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις κ εχεις κανει κατακρατηση;
Εγω ζυγισμα γιοκ σημερα,παλι δεν εφαπτει καλα η μπαταρια κ δεν λειτουργει η ζυγαρια!:grind: :Mad: 
Μαλλον θα παρει ποδι!

----------


## pennou

σημερα 76,400
+600 απο χθες....

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Ουτε του παπα!!!!!!!!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Kοπελια θα μας τρελανεις...

----------


## Constance

Ε βρε Πηνελοπη εγω ειμαι ηδη +1,5 κιλο κατι μερες τωρα.Δε μου κανει εντυπωση.Συν οτι Σαββατο βραδυ εφαγα πολυ περισσοτερο.

----------


## penelope1985

A OK! Νταξ τοτε...

----------


## nifitsa

Μπραβο σου Ελενη! Εγω δυστυχως 89,6 και νοιωθω τοσο πρησμενη χωρις να υπαρχει λογος...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα μετά απο δυνατό σκ 53..
ελπίζω στα 52 μέχρι το τέλος την εωδομάδας και ξαναματα τα ίδια ...
αχ πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση γιαυτά τα 2 σκατοκιλά...

αλλά τώρα είναι και γιορτές και δυσκολεύουν τα πράγματα!!
ελπίζω στο καλύτερο μετά τις γιορτές τουλάχιστον!!

----------


## Constance

nifitsa μηπως περιμενεις περιοδο?Εγω ημουν +1 κιλο ανευ λογου επειδη περιμενα να αδιαθετησω και καθυστερησε.Σημερα επιτελους ξεφουσκωμα!-1 κιλο ακριβως!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
sasa τωρα που ειναι γιορτες ας προσπαθησουμε απλα να μην παρουμε γιατι να χασουμε χλωμο το κοβω...

----------


## irenevaladia

01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5

Αχ και σήμερα ζυγίζομαι και στον γυναικολόγο ... μάλλον θα έχουμε γκρίνια ...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια! Σημερα -1 κιλο ακριβως...

Στα 54.1

Αυριο περιμενω περιοδο κανονικα...

----------


## Constance

Eτσι ολες -1 σημερα.Ειδες Πηνελοπη κι εσυ χθες παρολα τα γλυκακια ειχες απωλειαρα σημερα. :Big Grin:

----------


## sokolatitsa

γεια σας γεια σας........σημερα εγω ζυγιστηκα κ με εδειξε 65 αλλα περιμνω να αδιαθετησω ευχομαι να ναι απο αυτο γιατι δεν εκανα καμια ατασθαλια

----------


## nifitsa

Οχι constance δεν περιμενω. Exω παρατηρησει ομως δυσκοιλιοτητα αυτες τις μερες αν και τρωω φρουτα και σαλατες. Για να δουμε τι θα γινει Αυριο το πρωι. Λεω να παρω τωρα πριν κοιμηθω κατι να με βοηθησει. Καληνυχτα σας!

----------


## Constance

A καλα αλλο κακο αυτο με τη δυσκοιλιοτητα, κι εμενα αμα με πιανει μενω στασιμη για μερες.Αστα να πανε.

----------


## mariafc

Μπράβο Ελένη μου. Καλέ τι μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός; Μέσα σε δύο μερούλες έχασες ότι πήρες.

----------


## Constance

Καλα δε το συζητω οντως.


Εγω σημερα -200.Νταξ!

----------


## penelope1985

-200 γρ σημερα και εγω...

Χθες εφαγα τη μεριδα κεμπαμπ στις 4 και μετα δεν πεινασα καθολου ολη μερα... Μεχρι τις 2πμ που επεσα για υπνο δεν ειχα πεινασει καθολου... Πολυ περιεργο για μενα αυτο... 

53.9

----------


## granita_ed

καλά σήμερα +400 αλλά πολύ λογικό γιατί χτες έφαγα αργά και προχτές είχα βγεί κ ηπια κ κρασακι κλπ.

Penelope, Constance δε το συζητώ!θα σας άρεσε παρα πολύ προχτές!ήταν τέλειο το φαγητό και το κλίμα.Οπωσδήποτε να πάμε μια μέρα εκεί!

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ρωσικα πρωτα...

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχα..σου λέω ήταν φοβερά!αφού μέχρι κ εγώ έφαγα τα πάντα!φαντάσου!κ μετά είχε κ τρομερή τούρτα μπισκότο- σοκολάτα και τραγουδάκι απο όλο το μαγαζί!πολύ γέλιο

----------


## penelope1985

Αχ τι ωραια! Ρε εγω τελικα δεν δουλεψα Τριτη αλλα την Κυριακη κοιμηθηκα 4 το πρωι και ξυπνησα 6μιση και ημουν τοοοοοοσο κομματια τη Δευετρα το βραδυ π δεν ειχα καθολου κουραγιο να ερθω...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> χαχαχα..σου λέω ήταν φοβερά!αφού μέχρι κ εγώ έφαγα τα πάντα!φαντάσου!κ μετά είχε κ τρομερή τούρτα μπισκότο- σοκολάτα και τραγουδάκι απο όλο το μαγαζί!πολύ γέλιο


Αχ πρεπει να ητανε τελεια!Εγω δεν ηρθα κυριως για να μη γουρουνιασω και παλι,εκτος του οτι δουλευα.Αλλα πρεπει να παμε μεξικανικο και ινδικο και κινεζικο και ρωσικο και σουαχιλι και αλαμπουρνεζικο.:P  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ ρωσικο λεμε πρωτα...

----------


## granita_ed

στο ρώσσικο πρέπει να πάμε η Κυριακή ή αλλιως στις γιορτές για να μπορώ νωρίς γιατι δεν είναι να φάς τα σουβλάκια αυτά για βράδυ!χαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Στις γιορτες!

----------


## absolute

ελενη οπως πας σε βλεπω να πιανεις και το 2ο στοχο!!:yes:

----------


## absolute

εχεις μπροστα σου 15(δυσκολες) μερες ως τις 31/12...
και εγω εκει που ειχα παρει φορα αναρωτιεμαι αν θα ειμαι 53 στις 28/12....
μ@λακιες..τι στο κερατο πια?????????

----------


## nifitsa

Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τη συμβαινει... Και εχτες τηρησα κατα γραμμα το προγραμμα μου, αλλα σημερα 90,1. Δηλαδη συνολο πηρα ενα κιλο απο την Κυριακη. Σκετη απογοητευση :-(

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ναι έχεις 300 γρ και εγώ 3 κιλά! Τι είναι πιο ρεαλιστικό?


χαχαχα,500 παρακαλω!!
εγω ομως χανω με ρυθμους κουτσης χελωνας...
μονο την πρωτη μερα που ξεκινησα εχασα 800 γρ,με παρασπονδια χοντρη μια μονο μερα απο τις 28/11, εχω χασει 3,700...

----------


## absolute

δεν πειραζει θα τα καταφερουμε πιστευω...που θα παει???:smirk:

----------


## penelope1985

Αφου μαρ μετα πας και ξανατρως..

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι αλλα στις 4 εφαγες και για τις προηγουμενες 11...

----------


## irenevaladia

01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5
15/12 ? 62,3

----------


## onelifeonechance

Koριτσια μου,ολες μια χαρα βλεπω,ε;
Σημερα 1ο ζυγισμα στην καινουρια ζυγαρια, -400 γρ.
68.9 kg  :Smile:

----------


## absolute

μπραβο!σου εφερε γουρι!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Απ'οτι φαινεται ναι αν και 2 μερες που ειχα να ζυγιστω δεν ειχα κανει και καμια παρασπονδια φοβερη,μπορει ποιοτικα να μην ετρωγα πολυ καλα αλλα θερμιδικα ημουν καλα!  :Smile:

----------


## PowerGirl

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ναι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί είπες ότι μετά πάω και ξανατρώω. Δεν το αρνήθηκα ποτέ.


http://news.pathfinder.gr/health/651672.html

διάβασε αυτό...

----------


## absolute

ελενη μαλλον εννοουσε οτι αφου ηδη εχεις φαει πολυ(πχ 3000), την ιδια μερα συνεχιζεις(και φτανεις 5000)

αυτο ομως συμβαινει στις περισσοτερες απο εμας και οχι μονο για μια μερα...απλα το θεμα ειναι να μην ξεκινησει η μερα της υπερφαγιας μετα πιασ τ αυγο και κουρευτο

----------


## PowerGirl

Το άρθρο που σου παράθεσα το λέει καθαρά. Αυτό που κανουμε κ οι δυο μας (εγω το κάνω σε πιο συχνό ρυθμό) μας κάνει μακροχρόνια να μη χάνουμε ευκολα και μετα την απώλεια βάρους να δυσκολευόμαστε να το συντηρήσουμε.

----------


## absolute

με απλα λογια του μ@μαμε τη μανα που λεει και η Πηνελοπη και μετα οσο και να τρεχουμε μακροχρονια μπλοκαρει το δολιο το συστημα....
αχ

----------


## PowerGirl

οκ γραψε λάθος. εχεις δικιο εχω δυσκολια κατανοησης.

----------


## absolute

παιζουν μεγαλο ρολο νομιζω οι κατακρατησεις, γι αυτο και ας ειμαστε πιστες μερικες φορες αν δεν χανουμε καθολου, η ζυγαρια δειχνει οτι βαλαμε κιολας...(πχ εγω προχτες +500 ετσι στα καλα καθουμενα)

φυσικα ειναι πλασματικο γιατι ο οργανισμος θελει το χρονο του να προσαρμοστει στα νεα δεδομενα!
αλλα εκεινη την ωρα βλεπουμε ενα απλο + και μας σπαει τα νευρα........

οκ,σιγουρα ενας ταλαιπωρημενος οργανισμος(με εναλαξ επεισοδια υπερφαγιας και λιμοκτονιας) δε βοηθαει....

γι αυτο απλα κανουμε οτι μπορουμε,οταν φυσικα μπορουμε...:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Ναι αλλά δεν κατάλαβα γιατί είπες ότι μετά πάω και ξανατρώω. Δεν το αρνήθηκα ποτέ.



Οχι ρε συ! Εννοω οτι οταν κανεις το διαλειμα μετα καλυπτεις και τις θερμιδες των ημερων π εκανες διαιτα... αλλα σε μεγαλο βαθμο το κανω και εγω αυτο... Οποτε δεν μπορουμε να παραπονιομαστε... Να ευχαριστουμε το Θεο μονο π κανουμε μια μερα διαιτα και πεφτουμε ενα κιλο...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
+400 σημερα

54.3

----------


## marylee

63,100....+2 κιλά τις δυο τελευταιες εβδομαδες λογω διαβάσματος για πανελλήνιες....:sniffle::sniffle::sniff le:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> -600
> 60.4


χαχαχα!τι σου ελεγα χτες?????????μπραβοοοοοο!!!:thumbup :

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Kαλημερα! 
> +400 σημερα
> 
> 54.3


πηνελοπη τα εχεις καταφερει τελεια!!!δε θελω να σκεφτω ποσο θα επαιρνα εγω εαν ετρωγα σαν extra mono τα 8 μελομακαρονα!!

κατι μου λεει οτι η συντηρηση(οοοοταν θα ερθει) θα μου βγαλει την ψυχη...

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα σήμερα στα ίδια αν κ είμαι σιγουρη οτι φταίει που έφαγα 2 μελομακάρονα χτες αργά.κατα τ αλλά έφαγα πολύ σωστά!παντως τα έκανα πολύ ωραία κ σε σχεδιάκια!χιχι

----------


## granita_ed

πάντως Ελένη τον 2ο στόχο πιστευω οτι τον έχεις χαλαρά!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+300 σημερα μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## absolute

ελενη εχεις 16 μερες μπροστα σου!!αν οχι 58, το 59 το εχεις στο τσεπακι χωρις υπερβολες και χωρις αγχος!:wink2:

----------


## marylee

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marylee_
> 63,100....+2 κιλά τις δυο τελευταιες εβδομαδες λογω διαβάσματος για πανελλήνιες....:sniffle::sniffle::sniff le:
> 
> 
> Κι εγώ δίνω φέτος, απλά γίνεται και χωρίς να το ρίχνεις στο φαγητό... Και το λέω εγώ αυτό που όπως έχω ξαναπεί το φαγητό για μένα είνια προυπόθεση για να διαβάσω...


Προσπαθώ να μην τρώω πολύ αλλά όπως και να είναι όταν κλέινεσαι συνέχεια μέσα καθισμένος σε μια καρέκλα τρως περισσότερο...τις τελευταίες μέρες το έχω ρίξει στα φρούτα και στα λαχανικά μήπως δω καμιά διαφορά...θα δούμε....

----------


## absolute

οκ,καλα εφαγες τη σοκολατα αλλα αν γινεται συνεχισε κανονικα,μη χαλασεις το υπολοιπο προγραμμα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eλενη μπραβο!!!!! Θα σε βρασουμε μου φαινεται!  :Wink: 

Εγω σημερα -400 γρ. (εκαναν το θαυμα τους τα μελομακαρονα και η διπλα:P) 
Για πρωτη φορα, 68.5 kg :bigsmile:

----------


## absolute

βρε One λεμε η νεα ζυγαρια θα πρεπει να εχει γινει η νεα σου αγαπη!!χεχεχε

θελω και εγω μελομακαρονααααααα:starhit::star hit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι εχω αρχισει και την αγαπαω! :P

----------


## absolute

xaxaxaxa!βραστη προτιμας ή ψητη????

ασχετο δε θυμαμαι ποιος το ειχε πει εδω μεσα και ποτε αλλα το διαβασα προσφατα:υπαρχει στο τζαμπο ακομη η ζυγαρια τροφιμων που ειναι ψηφιακη??και οντως κανει 10 ευρω??

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αμπ,ναι αυτη εχω κ ζυγιζω το φαγητο μου!
10 ευρω κανει,ειμαι ευχαριστημενη και την εχω 6-7 μηνες!

Ελενη για τη ζυγαρια των τζαμπο(του μπανιου) εχω αμφιβολιες ομως..Τουλαχιστον η αναλογικη,με εδειχνε 58 κιλα:crazy:
Δωσε καλυτερα 20-25 και παρε μια πιο αξιοπιστη

----------


## absolute

One υπαρχει ακομη αραγε???

----------


## absolute

εγω εδω και 7-8 χρονια ζυγιζομαι πα-ντα στην ιδια ζυγαρια!!!την ειχα παρει πανακριβα τοτε αλλα εχω κανει αποσβεση με τοσα πανω-κατω τοοοσα χρονια!δεν ζυγιζομαι που-θε-να αλλου!ελπιζω να παει καλα..:spin:

μην ανεβω ξαφνικα σε καμια αλλη και δω κανενα ασχετο νουμερο!!

----------


## smart

πριν 1,2 βδομαδες ειχε στο lidl ζυγαρια κουζινας, πολυ καλη με 12 ευρω.
ισως καπου να χει ξεμεινει καμια ..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Abs,ναι την ειχε ακομη αλλα απ'οτι βλεπω πηρες! Με γεια :Wink:

----------


## absolute

ναι πηγα το μεσημερι!!λυσαξα λεμε!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## penelope1985

Αααααααααααααααχ κοριτσια καλημερα! 
-300 σημερα 
54 ολα

----------


## penelope1985

Ωχ κουραγιο! Θα πας για γιορτες?

----------


## penelope1985

OMG!

----------


## nifitsa

89,9 σημερα και το προβλημα με την τουαλετα συννεχιζεται...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα μετά απο byrgers και τέτοια πολλά και αρκετά..
53,5 

ελπίζω να έχω επανέλθει στα 52 μου μέχρι την επόμενη παρασκευή ..
υπόσχομαι προσεχτική διατροφή και τέλος!!

μετά τις γιορτές η συνέχεια!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα κοριτσάκια!

αχ Ελένη φούρνοοοοο!!!Καταστροφή!

εγω σήμερα 62.3 άντε να δούμε.σιγα σιγάααααααααααα

----------


## irenevaladia

Καλημέρα!!!
01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5
15/12 ? 62,3
17/12 ? 61,6
Ναι καλά βλέπετε ? δεν είναι 62,6 είναι 61,6.
Μα είναι δυνατόν;
Θα με τρελάνουν αυτά τα κιλά.
Στην αρχή νόμιζα πως έλεγε 62,6 και άρχισα να βρίζω ?
Μετά μου βγήκε η ένδειξή της μνήμης μείον.
Αναβαίνω, ξανανεβαίνω και συνειδητοποιώ πως είναι 61,6
Μα τι γίνεται;;;
Εσείς τι λέτε;
Για να δούμε πως θα το ερμηνεύσει και ο διαιτολόγος σήμερα ?

----------


## Constance

Ελενη κουραγιο!Οτι και να πω ειναι δυσκολος ο μηνας οποτε....Απο Γεναρη διαιτα!:P:P:P
Irene μια χαρα εισαι μπραβο!

Εγω σημερα 69.Ε καιρος να μαζευομαι παλι.

----------


## granita_ed

Constance μιλαμε τι ειναι αυτο τι πράγμα!ειμαστε τοσο καιρό στα κιλά μας σταθερά!φαντάσου πως θα ναι στο 1 τελευταίο!

----------


## Constance

granita ασε μη το συζητας.Βουνο μου φαινεται!

----------


## penelope1985

γρανιτα εχω φαει μολις 30 γρ απο τη σοκολατα... ποση υπομονη Θεε μ!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα το πρωι,ακριβως στα ιδια. 68.5 kg
Eλενη,μελομακαρονα ε;; Καλα και ολα τα υπολοιπα βεβαια αλλα τα μελομακαρονα ειναι μαχαιρια στην καρδια :P
Yπομονη!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πως σκεφτεσαι να το πας τις ημερες που θα εισαι εκει απο αποψη διατροφης;Συντηρηση;

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ολα καλα τοτε,απολαυσε τις γιορτες!Κι εγω αυτο θα κανω αλλα εχω βαλει σαν οριο να μην παω πανω απο 70 στις γιορτες!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πανελληνιες;Δεν εισαι σε ΤΕΙ; :question:
Εμενα η παλια ζυγαρια, αν πχ ζυγιζομουν και μετα εβαζα και μια ζακετα και ξαναζυγιζομουν,δεν εδειχνε τη διαφορα!Επρεπε να ανεβω 2-3 φορες γιατι κολλουσε!
Αυτη τωρα που εχω ειναι πολυ καλη προς το παρον!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο βρε Ελενη!Μπραβο!Σε θαυμαζω ειλικρινα!

----------


## granita_ed

Πηνελόπη ένα θα σου πώ!μ εχει πιάσει μανία κ κάνω συνέχεια καινούρια φαγητά για όλο τον κόσμο!ευτυχώς δεν πολυτρώω αλλιως θα χα καταστραφεί!

παντως αυριο θα με δείχνει σίγουρα πιο πάνω γιατί έφαγα πριν απο λίγο 5 πουράκια κ μερικά bake rolls.

----------


## Constance

Ελενακι αν ειναι μονο για τα μελομακαρονα μην κανεις υπερφαγικο δε λεει.Εγω ας πουμε στις γιορτες ειπα δε θα βαλω τιποτα παχυντικο στο σπιτι και οτι φαω θα το φαω σε μαζωξεις.Οτι γινει στην τελικη λιγες μερες ειναι θα περασουν.Σημερα ας πουμε ενω πιστευα οτι θα φαω τον απακο εφαγα τελικα 1500 θερμιδες.Σκεφτομαι να κανω οτι λες κι εσυ,οσες μερες μπορω διαιτα οσες δε μπορω να τρωω 2000.Θα ρθουν βεβαια και οι μερες με το απειρο φαι αμα παω σε σπιτια με μπουφε αλλα δε θα ειναι καθε μερα τουλαχιστον.Αντε δε θα ρθει το νεον ετος να ησυχασουμε?:P

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-600 γρ σημερα στα 53.4 οπως και την προηγουμενη Κυριακη πριν το υπερφαγικο στο Χαλανδρι... Βεβαια τωρα το μεσημερι θα παω σε μια ταβερνα στο Καπανδριτι και θα γινει και εκει της *****ς...

----------


## penelope1985

Μωρη αρρωστη... Τωρα π ειδες το 5 θα πας να φας? Πες μ οτι δεν το ειδες σε αλλη ζυγαρια?

----------


## penelope1985

Ευχαριστω... Αλλα αυριο παλι θα κλαιω το πρωι...

----------


## absolute

ελενη :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

τελεια!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πηνελοπη και Ελενη :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Μπραβο σας!!!

Σημερα +300 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα
68.8 και παλι καλα να λεω μετα την επιδρομη στα Goody's

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια.Εγω σημερα 68.6. Μεσα στο σκ θα προσπαθησω για διαιτα γιατι η εβδομαδα των Χριστουγεννω πλησιαζει απειλητικα.:P

----------


## absolute

μπραβο σε ολες!!!keep going:thumbup:

και για μενα τελος η πεινα απο σημερα!!!και τοσο καιρο που ημουν αυστηρη τι καταλαβα??

----------


## Ciciliana

Σήμερα ζυγίστικα πρωί στις 7!
65,2 .. απογοητευτικό αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Το 55 ήταν απογοητευτικό??:crazy:


ελενη Σόρρυ! 
Μπερδεύτηκα 65!!! 
χαχα, Βλέπεις κοιτούσα τα δικά σας κ παρασύρθηκα:starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εκανε edit, 65 ηθελε να γραψει!
Σισιλιανα αφου δν εισαι νεο μελος, που πηγαν τα ποστς σου και εχεις μονο 4?? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Οχι μην ντρεπεσαι,αυτο σκεφτηκες αυτο εκανες..
Και εγω πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει καποιος γνωστος μου να διαβαζει τυχαια και δν θελω να λεω πολλα πραγματα που με "φωτογραφιζουν" δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Οχι μην ντρεπεσαι,αυτο σκεφτηκες αυτο εκανες..
> Και εγω πολλες φορες σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει καποιος γνωστος μου να διαβαζει τυχαια και δν θελω να λεω πολλα πραγματα που με "φωτογραφιζουν" δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις..


φυσικά καταλαβαίνω , κ αυτός ήταν κ ο λόγος που αντέδρασα έτσι. Επειδή κάποια άτομα ακόμη κ όταν δεν είναι καλά μπορεί να μη το λένε κ οι άλλοι νομίζουν οτι παντα είναι όλα μια χαρα.
εγραφα κ καποια ποστ που δεν ημουν καλα τοτε κ να τα διαβαζε κανεις για μενα αυτά δε θα το πιστευε..
Σε καταλαβαίνω παντως. :Smile:

----------


## Ciciliana

γιατί βρε ελένη , πάς πολύ καλά ευτές τις μέρες! 
κ εγω έχω να δω "5" πολύ καιρό, απο το καλοκαίρι..

----------


## Ciciliana

χα.. θα το εδραιώσεις βρε, γιατί όχι.
προσπαθώ κ εγω.. εμένα χθες ένα σαιτ μου έβγαλε ιδανικό βάρος 50,2! φρίκαρα. δε μου αρέσω στα 50 είμαι πολύ αδύνατη... δε πιστεύω βασικά στο ιδανικό βάρος.

----------


## Ciciliana

όντως δύσκολο!
εγω σήμερα έκανα τούρτα για την αδερφή μου που έχει γεννέθλια αύριο.
κ την αλλη βδομ. θα κανω μελομακαρονα + κουραμπιέδες... δύσκολα τα πράγματα..:dork:

είμαι 1,58. και όταν είχα φτάσει πέρυσσι το σεπτεμβρη 52 ήμουν αδύνατη. 
πιο μικρή είχα φτάσει κ 46, να μη σχολιάσω, χαιρόμουν που δεν είχα στήθος. Τώρα το αντίθετο:duh:

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια πραγματικα νομιζω ο Θεος ειναι μεγαλος! 
Χτες πηγα σε μια ταβερνα στο Καπανδριτι που λεγεται Παπαιωαννου... και εφαγα τα παντα... μετα πηγα στο σπιτι ενος φιλου μ για καφε και ειχε φτιαξει η μανα του ενα κεικ θεικο... και εφαγα αλλα 2 κομματια μπορει και 3. Και σημερα ειμαι -400

Στα 53 ολα... Το κατωτερο βαρος απο την αρχη της προσπαθειας...

----------


## Constance

Σημερα -400.Και συγνωμη κιολας για το κακο που κανω και γραφω εδω! :Embarrassment:

----------


## penelope1985

Ηττα παντου Ελενη....

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ας γραψω εδω,να κανω κακο σε μερικους..:smirk:
-100 γρ. σημερα
68.7 kg

----------


## mariafc

Μπράβο πηνελοπάκη. Λοιπόν ξέρετε τι έχω παρατηρήσει; Ότι όταν δεν υπάρχει άγχος και τρώμε κανονικό φαγητό, τα πάντα όλα τελοσπάντων αλλά σε λογικές ποσότητες την επόμενη μέρα η ζυγαρια όχι μόνο δεν δείχνει παραπάνω αλλά παρακάτω. Αυτή την περίοδο εγώ δε ζυγίζομαι αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν αγχωνόμουνα και έτρωγα περιορισμένα τότε ήταν που ανέβαινα. 
Ο οργανισμός χρέιάζεται ώρες ώρες μια ώθηση και χρειάζεται όλες τις τροφές ακόμα και τις κατά όνομα απαγορευμένες.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Moυ εχει συμβει καμποσες φορες αυτο που λες Μαρια.Τρωω κανονικα οτι θελω και την επομενη ειμαι μειον αλλα πχ προχθες που εφαγα γκουντι'ς πηρα 400 γρ. και ενω την επομενη εκανα διατα, δεν ξεφουσκωσα ακομη!
Παιζει ρολο και η ποιοτητα του φαγητου που τρως..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! +200γρ σημερα
Στα 53.2 

Ελενη κουραγιο...

----------


## penelope1985

Εμενα η δικη μ αφαντη ακομα... 2 μερες καθυστερηση...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα κοριτσια μου!
Ετσι,αισιοδοξια θελω!!!  :Big Grin: 

Σημερα -100 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα
68.6 kg
Αργα και βασανιστικα! :P

----------


## irenevaladia

01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5
15/12 ? 62,3
17/12 ? 61,6
20/12 ? 62,4 (λίγο κράτησε το 61,6? )

----------


## Constance

Kαλησπερα παιδακια.Λοιπον σημερα με εδειξε 69.Λογικο μετα το βραδυνο διπλο πιτογυρο.

----------


## penelope1985

Xαχα! Διπλο κιολας μωρη αθλια?

Καλημερα!

+200 γρ
53.4

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+200 σημερα, χθες εφαγα 2000 και κατι θερμιδες.Ουφ!

----------


## irenevaladia

Κοριτσακια ... κρατάμε γερα!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημερα στά ίδια σημερα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα κοριτσακια,στα ιδια σημερα.
68.6

----------


## nifitsa

Καλησπερα! Αργα και βασανιστικα αλλα μειον!!! 88,8 πηξαμε στα οκταρια.... :-)

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Τι παιζει ρε πουστη? Χτες ψωμολυσαξα και σημερα +100...

53.5

----------


## irenevaladia

01/12 ... 62,2
02/12 ... 62,1
04/12 ... 62,2
08/12 ... 62,4 
10/12 ... 62,4
11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5
15/12 ? 62,3
17/12 ? 61,6
20/12 ? 62,4 (λίγο κράτησε το 61,6? ) 
22/12 ... 62,1

Μολις κοίταξα και το τευτέρι μου και διαπίστωσα πως ο 8ος μήνας δε μου κόστισε κανένα κιλάκι!
19/11 ήμουν και πάλι 62,1
Αντε ... να φάμε κάτι παραπάνω στις γιορτες;;;;

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο Ειρηνακι! Απο που εισαι ρε στη Μανη? Κια εγω απο κει ειμαι...

----------


## irenevaladia

Οχι ακριβώς Μανη ... Μονεμβασιά μερια... ξέρεις;

----------


## granita_ed

ελενη μπράβο!

εγω σήμερα στα ίδια αν κ στις 6 το πρωι ηπια 2 ποτήρια νερό!δε ξέρω τι επαθα.αυριο θα με μετρήσουν οπότε σήμερα θα συγκρατηθώ πολύ!

----------


## penelope1985

Ξερω, εχω παει... Στα καστρα... Ωραια! Αντε μ'ενα πονο Ειρηνακι...

----------


## irenevaladia

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια....

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +500 γρ
69,1 kg
Με τις υγειες μου!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

-100 σημερα

Καλημερα!

----------


## nifitsa

-300! Καλημερουδια!

----------


## Constance

-200 σημερα.

----------


## irenevaladia

Μου αρέσει που βλέπω μείον σήμερα!!!!!!!
Μπράβο κορίτσια ... σε άυτές τις δύσκολες μερες!

----------


## Constance

Ιrene μου το τι πεινα εχει πεσει...Αλλα και σημερα πρεπει να κρατηθουμε γιατι αυριο και μεθαυριο δεν προβλεπεται διαιτα.

----------


## irenevaladia

Ετσι έτσι!!!
Λιγο κρατει ακόμα και μετά ... !!!

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
σημερα είμαι +200γρ και δε ξέρω γιατί.χτές πέρασα χάλια και μετά κοιμήθηκα μεσα στο άγχος,τελικά ούτε τις γιορτές θα τις περάσω καλά.πανω που ηθελα να κάνω ένα σωρό πράγματα για να είμαι χαρούμενη αυτή τη στιγμή δε θέλω να κάνω τπτ πια.ούτε καν τραπέζι που θα εκανα πρώτη φορά μόνη μου.πάντως κάθε φορά που νοιώθω έτσι πρήζομαι κιόλας,είναι ψυχολογικό μάλλον.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by granita_
> καλημέρα!
> σημερα είμαι +200γρ και δε ξέρω γιατί.χτές πέρασα χάλια και μετά κοιμήθηκα μεσα στο άγχος,τελικά ούτε τις γιορτές θα τις περάσω καλά.πανω που ηθελα να κάνω ένα σωρό πράγματα για να είμαι χαρούμενη αυτή τη στιγμή δε θέλω να κάνω τπτ πια.ούτε καν τραπέζι που θα εκανα πρώτη φορά μόνη μου.πάντως κάθε φορά που νοιώθω έτσι πρήζομαι κιόλας,είναι ψυχολογικό μάλλον.


Granitoula μου υποθετω εμφανιστηκαν παλι τα προβληματα που παντα υπηρχαν.Γιατι ομως να μην κανεις τραπεζι στους φιλους σου; Δεν εχεις διαθεση ή ειναι και πρακτικο το ζητημα.Κι εγω χαλια θα τα περασω, με υπερφαγικο και μιζερια.Φετος δεν ειναι για γιορτες για μας ετσι κι αλλιως...

----------


## granita_ed

δεν θα το κανα σε φίλους αλλά οικογενειακά κ με μερικούς φίλους οικογενειακούς.όπως κ να χει είχα τέτοια όρεξη πριν λίγες μέρες και χτές μου τα χάλασαν όλα πάλι.

----------


## Constance

Granita μου τι να πω...Κι εγω δε χαιρομαι καθολου που ειναι Χριστουγεννα.Δεν εχω κανενα λογο να γιορτασω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -100 γρ.
69

Αυριο να δω τα χαλια μου παλι..

----------


## penelope1985

Eλα Χριστε και Παναγια... 

-100
53.3

Καλημερα! Και αν δεν σας δω αποψε Καλα Χριστουγεννα...

----------


## alexandrita

Καλημέρα Ελένη!!!!!!!!σε βλέπω να τον πιάνεις τον δεύτερο στόχο  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Καλα κρασια, σημερα στα ιδια παλι.

Να περασετε καλα ολοι παιδια. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Τελεια Ελενη,επεσες κατω απο 60!
 :Smile: 

Σημερα στα ιδια, 69

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι και εγω εχω πεθυμησει μωρε να ειμαι ενα βημα πριν τα 70 και γι'αυτο τα περιτρυγιριζω:P

----------


## Constance

:lol: τα σπαμε!Αποφασισα να κρατηθω και σημερα εγω παντως.Απο αυριο φαγητο.

----------


## Constance

Ναι Ελενη μου γιατι το ΣΚ θα φαω (θα προσπαθησω συντηρηση αλλα δυσκολο) και μεσα στη βδομαδα θα παω σε ενα τραπεζι που κανονιστηκε και μετα θα ειναι και το πσκ της πρωτοχρονιας οποτε θα το σωσω οσες μερες μπορω.Αντε να δουμε.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Θεε μου, 2 μέρες είναι γιορτές και εμείς τις κάνουμε 14... Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα έχουμε τον έλεγχο...


Χαχαχαχαχαχα:lol::lol:

Ας μας δωσει ο καλος Θεουλης φωτιση,Αγιες μερες..:saint:

----------


## marylee

Καλημέρα και χρονια πολλα

61,800...-400.... ενώ έφαγα σχετικά αρκετά χτες :question:

----------


## Constance

Koριτσια μπραβο για τις απωλειες.-200 κι εγω σημερα.

----------


## smart

κοριτσια σημερα ειναι 
ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ!!!!!!!!!!!
:-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!

----------


## penelope1985

Xρονια Πολλααααααααααααααααααα!
+1.6 

54.9 και επεται συνεχεια...
Ξυπνησα και ειδα μια τουρτα στο ψυγειο...

----------


## Constance

Aχ εγω ξυπνησα κ το πρωτο πραγμα που σκεφτηκα..."σημερα τρωμε,παω να φαω μελομακαρονο".Ελεος δηλαδη.:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ σε ολους!!

+200 γρ. (και Δοξα τω Θεο να λεω!!)
69.2 kg

----------


## Constance

Πραγματικα μια χαρα onelife!:thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι και εχθες το βραδυ με εδειχνε 70 πριν κοιμηθω κ ελεγα πως το λιγοτερα θα ηταν 69.5 αλλα οκ,μια χαρα!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλα εχω ξεφυγει και επισημως...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειναι οι μερες τετοιες..:P(λεω τωρα εγω)

----------


## granita_ed

χρόνια πολλά !!!!!!καλά χριστούγεννα!!!!!
πάντως δεν θα ζυγιστώ για να μην πάθω σόκ!έχω σκάσει απ το φαγητό κυριολεκτικά!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
στα ιδια σημερα 54.9. δεν ξεφουσκωσα καθολου αλλα τουλαχιστον αδιαθετησα μετα απο 8 μερες καθυστερηση...

----------


## Constance

Σημερα +300.

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! Χρονια πολλα! Αντε και θα τα παρω... 89,2! Ελεος!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +300 γρ.
69.5 kg
Και ραψιμο ως το Σαββατο!

----------


## granita_ed

αρνούμαι να ζυγιστώ!χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και εγω ελεγα να μην ζυγιστω αυτες τις 2 μερες αλλα απ'την αλλη ηθελα να ξερω τι μου γινεται..  :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## nifitsa

Πεφτω για υπνο... Το στομαχι μου ειναι τοσο γεματο... Γαλοπουλα, γεμιση, ταρτα τυριων (μεσημεριανο) 2 καλαμακια λιγες πατατουλες και 1 πιτα (αλαδωτη!!! Χαχα!) και 3 κουταλιες προφιτερολ (βραδινο), κανουν παρτυ στο στομαχι μου! Απο τεταρτη θα ξανανεβω στη ζυγαρια και απο αυριο ραψιμο!!!

----------


## dim95

χρονια πολλα, 1ο ζυγισμα 95.1  :Frown:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα, καλη εβδομαδα.Σημερα +200 και φυσικα νηστεια.:P

----------


## dim95

καλημερα! καλη εβδομαδα

----------


## dim95

nifitsa τελειο ticker!!! & το μηνυμα απο κατω!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας κοριτσια μου και καλη εβδομαδα!
Καλως ηλθες dim95 και καλη αρχη!

Σημερα μονο -100 γρ.  :Mad: 
αλλα συνεχιζουμε κανονικα..
69.4 kg

----------


## nifitsa

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ dim95! Καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι!!

----------


## penelope1985

Νταξ! Απο περιεργια και μονο ζυγισθηκα τωρα... 

56.2 

+ 1.3 απο χτες δλδ

Μιαλμε η κοιλια μ ειναι τοσο τουμπανο...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-400
55.8

----------


## dim95

δε ζυγιστηκα, ισως σε λιγο, ετρωγα μεχρι χθες στις 2 & καπνιζα! οσο καπνιζα δεν ετρωγα αλλα μετα 3 καλαμακια. το πρωι 1/2 πακετο μπισκοτα καπου 500 θερμιδες, το μεσημερι μπαμιες πατατα φετα, το απογευμα καμμια δεκαρια μπισκοτα φουρνου & καφε με γαλα κ το βραδυ τα καλαμακια. σημερα διαιτα & αυριο ζυγισμα.

----------


## dim95

α & αρκετο μελι με ταχινι κ μελομακαρονα

----------


## irenevaladia

11/12 ... 62,1
14/12 ... 62,5
15/12 ? 62,3
17/12 ? 61,6
20/12 ? 62,4 (λίγο κράτησε το 61,6? ) 
22/12 ... 62,1
28/12 ? 63.6
Έτριβα τα μάτια μου ? τα ξαναέτριβα ? αλλά αυτά εκεί ? δεν άλλαξε τίποτα ? 
Περαστικά μου ...

----------


## irenevaladia

Ναι ...
Ουσιαστικά ξεκίνησα από 56,5
Συν 9 που μου δίνουν περιθώριο έχω μέχρι 65,5 
Θα συνεχίσω να προσέχω και ότι γίνει ας γίνει!
Την Πέμπτη έχω γιατρό ... να δούμε τι θα πει και αυτός...

----------


## polinaki1983

Ρε συ Ειρήνη μου χαλάρωσε λίγο. Είπαμε το μικρούλι από μόνο του παίρνει 200-250 γραμμάρια την βδομάδα. Συν τα υγρά συν η μήτρα που μεγαλώνει, συν μια κατακράτηση που θα έχεις τώρα στον τελευταίο μήνα!!!!!!! μην μου ανχώνεσε τώρα που μπήκες στην τελική ευθεία!

----------


## irenevaladia

Επειδή το ξέσκισα παραμονη και ανημερα Χριστουγεννων λέω οτι είναι το αποτέλεσμα.
Αλλα έχεις δίκιο.
Σιγουρα ο μπέμπης θα έχει πάει 2600 τώρα + όλα τα άλλα που λες.
Κάλα όσο και να φάω τα 65 - 65,5 δε τα πιάνω οπότε ... προσέχω πάλι μέχρι Πρωτοχρονιά και μετά σκεφτομαι να αφήσω πιο ελεύθερες τις Κυριακές 
Θα δείξει από το τι θα πει και ο ντοκτορ.

----------


## polinaki1983

Θα μας ενημερώσεις έτσι? θα περιμένουμε νέα από τον ντοκτορ για το πως τα πάει ο μπέμπης και πως τον βλέπει τώρα!

----------


## irenevaladia

Αμε!!! Θα σας πω!!

----------


## Constance

Eirini μου πραγματικα μην αγχωνεσαι,πιστευω πως εχεις παει πολυ καλα.Θα περιμενουμε νεα. :Smile: 
Κοριτσια μπραβο σε οσες εχασαν.Εγω σημερα στα ιδια ασφαλως.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +300 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα παααααλι
69.7 kg και ειλικρινα σημερα εχω σχεδιο: θα κατεβω βολτα στο κεντρο με τα ποδια και για να κανω γυμναστικη επειδη δεν πηγα γυμναστηριο αλλα και για να μην σκεφτομαι το φαγητο! :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## nifitsa

Σημερα τολμησα... Ααχχχ!! Τι το θελα;;; 90 στρογγυλα! Βεβαια ειμαι πρησμενη, μολις αδιαθετησα. Ολα μαζι μου τυχανε... Ας ειναι φουσκωμα Παναγια μου! Αυτα... Τα διαβασα και τα δικα σας... Πασχουμε ολες απο ανορεξιες...φιλακια γλυκα σε ολες τις λιχουδιτσες!

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να παω... Με λυπηθηκε ο Θεος μαλλον...
-900 απο το πουθενα...

54.9

----------


## penelope1985

Τσαμπα δεν το λες... Τωρα τελειως χαριστικο ηταν αυτο... Εγω παρακαλουσα να ημουν στα ιδια...

----------


## Constance

-100...Απελπισια!

----------


## penelope1985

MΠΡΑΒΟ Ελενη...

Constance αυτα που σου λεγα χτες... δεν παμε καθολοτυ καλα... παιζουν με τα νευρα μας/...

----------


## polinaki1983

penelope1985 ti kaneis? αν θυμαμαι καλά είχες πει πως ο μπαμπάς σου είμαι μάγειραΣ?

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλα ειμαι Πωλινα! Ο πατερας μ εχει φτιαξει τουρτα τωρα και εγω δεν την εχω ακουμπησει... ΑΣΕ!

----------


## polinaki1983

Πάλι τούρτα? Εγώ τελικά κορίτσια βρήκα την λύση για να μήν ακουμπάω τα γλυκά!!!!! Τα φτιάχνω μόνη μου!!! και σοκολατάκια, και μελομακάρονα, και κουραμπιεδες, τα παντα. Και άμμα τα φτιαξω τρώω ένα μόνο για δοκιμή και τα άλλα ούτε που τα ακουμπάω, κιας ταχω καθημερινά μεστα μούτρα μου!!!!

Πηνελόπη, μπορείς να μάθεις συνταγή για ζύμη πίτσας και να μου την πεις σε παρακαλώ πολύ?

----------


## penelope1985

Ενταξει παιδια.. μια που ειπα στη Πωλινα για την τουρτα μια που πηγα και εφαγα... και καπακι μελομακαρονο...

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν μπορω αλλο... μ'εχω σιχαθει... εχω χασει τελειως τον ελεγχο...

----------


## penelope1985

Υπομονη... αχ πως πονει...

----------


## penelope1985

Παντως εσυ Ελενη μας εχεις βαλει τα γυαλια αυτες τις μερες... μπραβο σου...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Koριτσια μουυυυυυ -700 γρ. σημερα και παλι καλα γτ θα πλακωνομουν στους κουραμπιεδες!
Μολις εφαγα και παλι σκεφτομαι διαφορα..Δεν ειμαι καλα..
Πηνελοπη συμπασχω παρα πολυ!
Ελενη μου νομιζω πως τον στοχο θα τον πιασεις!!!!!  :Wink: 

Σημερα λοιπον
69 Kg

----------


## penelope1985

Μας εφεξε και στις δυο One

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα εγω η ερμη 1300 μαξιμουμ εφαγα εχθες..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αχ και εγω λεω στον εαυτο μου "τι περιμενεις γουρουνα,να δεις το 70αρι και να κλαιγεσαι?"
Προσπαθω να κρατηθω μεχρι Σαββατο που πραγματικα θα φαω τον κοσμο ολο.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Καλα εγω η ερμη 1300 μαξιμουμ εφαγα εχθες..



Α νταξ... εγω νομιζα οτι εφαγες και εσυ τον αμπακουλο σαν και μενα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

αμπακουλο:lol::lol:

Σαββατο εχει γιορτη ο θειος μου και μου ειπε η θεια μου οτι θα φτιαξει κατι λιγα:σουτζουκακια,φλογερες με κιμα,κοτοπιτα,πετεινο με πιλαφι,νουα με μια σαλτσα παραξενη,ογκρατεν,μπακλαβα ,μανταρινια γεμιστα,βασιλοπιτα και μερικα που μου ξεφευγουν)
ΠΟΣΟ Ν'ΑΝΤΕΞΩ?????

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και μιλαμε ειναι κ πεντανοστιμα ολα..
Ευτυχως μαγειρευει ελαφρια..:crazy:

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια εμενα Σαββατο θα κανει τραπεζι ο πατερας μ...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα απο τις φωτο που ειδα, αλλο δραμα περνας κ εσυ..

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε την εφτιαξε Σαββατο... τωρα ειναι μιση... Παντως ειναι μακραν η πιο ωραια π εχει φτιαξει φετος...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαι με τη μιση κανουμε οφθαλμολουτρο παντως 
<-- καμμενη :dork:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> -500
> 59



ουαουυυυυ!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

ευγε!!:starhit:

----------


## Constance

Ax να πω κι εδω τον πονο μου λοιπον.
Σημερα 1200 θερμιδουλες παλι και υπομονη...Το απογευμα μετα τη δουλεια πηγα διπλα στη Φωκιωνος στο Max Perry και πηρα ΘΕΙΚΗ ΒΑΣΙΛΟΠΙΤΑ με δυο γλασσα λευκη/μαυρη σοκολατα....Πραγματικα Παρασκευη βραδυ που θα φαω πιστευω δε θα μεινει ψιχουλο απο τη λυσα μου.Και φυσικα και αυριο θα κανω διαιτα γιατι μετα ακολουθει τριημερο φαγοποτι.Παρασκευη θα προσπαθησω απλα να κανω συντηρηση, Σαββατο εχουμε τραπεζωματα,Κυριακη μαλλον θα τρωμε οτι εχει μεινει απο τα τραπεζωματα....Καλα κρασια!

----------


## irenevaladia

Και εγώ δείχνω χαρακτήρα να ζυγιστώ αύριο στον γιατρό και μετα ξεκινά το τριημερο ...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
-600
54.3

Και ο κατηφορος συνεχιζεται...

----------


## penelope1985

MΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑΚΟ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΒΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## penelope1985

Χαλαλι η υπομονη π εκανες...

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι μια χαρα και εγω εφαγα για πρωινο τα 3 τελευταια μελομακαρονα... ΤΕΡΜΑ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ

----------


## irenevaladia

Μπράβο Ελένη !!!
Και Πινελόπη!
Ειδατε ... χαλάλι οι κόποι!!!

Και εμένα επιτέλους έφυγε αυτό το 63,6 και σήμερα ήταν 63

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο Ελενη μου:exclamation:Εχεις κινητρο να μην κανεις πλεον υπερφαγικο!Κανε συντηρηση απο δω και περα και θα εισαι σουπερ!:bigsmile::love::love::love:

Εγω σημερα στα ιδια και παλι.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eλενακι μου μπραβοοοοοο σουυυ!!!!!!
Στο ειπα οτι θα τα καταφερνες!!!!!

Πηνελοπακι μια χαρα κ εσυ!! Τελεια!  :Smile: 

Κι εγω σημερα -500 γρ. 
68.5 kg

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο onelife!Μια χαρα τα πατε κοριτσια.Αντε και στα δικα μου!χιχι.:tumble:

----------


## click

παει κι αυτος ο στοχος ελενακι, δεν το γλιτωνεις το βρασιμο...

----------


## Constance

:lol:

----------


## penelope1985

+200 γαμωτο!

54.5

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Ειμαι τοσο ανακουφισμενη!-400 σημερα!Ευτυχως ειδα 68αρι πριν τον ολεθρο.Σημερα θα προσπαθησω για συντηρηση,αυριο θα γινει χαμος...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eλενακι ναι ξεφουσκωσα για τα καλα νομιζω!

Μπραβο Constance μουυυ!  :Smile: 

Εγω σημερα -300 γρ.
68.2 kg
Πρωτη φορα κατω απο 68.5 και ερχεται η καταστροφη σημερα κ αυριο!!:P

----------


## Constance

Eυχαριστω κοριτσακια μου.Να περασετε καλα αποψε! :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη Πρωτοχρονια ομορφουλες!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλη χρονια!!! Με πολλες επιτυχιες!!! Ελπιζω αυτη η χρονια να μας φερει πιο καντα στα ονειρα και τους στοχους μας! Καλα κατεβασματα...!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλη Χρονια

+2.2 κιλα

Και επεται συνεχεια...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλη Χρονιααα!!
+1,1 kg
ρεκορ παντως!

69.3

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα κουκλες... 

+700 σημερα 
57.5 και αρχιζω το μαζεμα... Δεν μπορω άλλο φαι... Τουλαχιστον δεν επιασα το high score της Θεσσαλονικης...

----------


## absolute

ελενη θηριο???????????????????????επιασες το δευτερο στοχο???????

super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:starhit::st arhit::starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## granita_ed

καλη χρονια!!!!!!χρονια πολλά!!!!δεν εχω ζυγιστεί ακόμα φοβάμαι!χαχαχ

μαλλον θα ξεκινήσω απο Τρίτη δυναμικά διαιτα για να μη με παρει η ανηφορα τελειως.
μακια σε ολες!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

+500 γρ. σημερα,χωρις τουαλετα :/

69.8 kg

----------


## Constance

Αχ!Καλησπερα.Λοιπον σημερα με εδειξε 69.7.Σημερα εκανα συντηρηση περιπου 2000 θερμιδες.Τικερ θα αλλαξω μια και καλη αυριο γιατι μπορει και να με δειξει και πιο πανω.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Στο τσακ το γλιτωσαμε το 70 Constance και εγω και εσυ!
Μετα βεβαια που ειδα πως δεν ειμαι πανω απο 69.9 οπως περιμενα,ειπα να συνεχισω να τρωω κ σημερα αλλα ευτυχως κρατηθηκα..:dork:

----------


## Constance

Μια χαρα δε το συζητω.Κι εγω περιμενα πολυ χειροτερα.Σημερα εφαγα κανονικα αλλα γενικα δε μπορω να πω οτι εφαγα υπερβολικα καμια απο τις 3 μερες.Παρασκευη και σημερα δλδ ουσιαστικα εκανα συντηρηση.Μονο χθες ξεφυγα.Αντε τωρα πισω στα γνωστα. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-1.1 σημερα στα 56.4. 
Constance μπραβο σου! Μια χαρα κρατηθηκες!

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Να βρούμε τη δύναμη να εκπληρώσουμε τους στόχους μας και να είμαστε γεμάτοι υγεία!!!

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια... Είμαι βουλιμική πάρα πολλά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον 5). Από εμμετούς το έχω γυρίσει σε καθαρτικά. Πριν από 1 χρόνο γέννησα έναν Ήλιο αλλά εγώ από τότε συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να τον χαρώ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο και να μαραίνομαι μέρα με τη μέρα γιατί δεν τα πάω καλά με τον ευατό μου. Στην εγκυμοσύνη δεν έβαλα κιλά αλλά μετά άρχισα να τρώω ασταμάτητα. Πέρσι έχασα τα 5 κιλά που είχα πάρει και τώρα (μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο) τα ξαναπήρα και μισό παραπάνω. Κάθε μέρα αρχίζω δίαιτα και κάθε μέρα τα κάνω σκατά. Ιδιαίτερα τις απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες.

Σήμερα ζυγίστικα και είμαι 53,5 ενώ το κανονικό μου βάρος είναι 48 με 47 κιλά (ύψος 1,59, ηλικία 35)

Έχω αφόρητη κατάθλιψη δεν με ανέχομαι καθόλου και δεν μπορώ να ευχαριστηθώ με τίποτα. 

Ζητάω τη βοήθεια σας μήπως καταφέρω και χάσω αυτά τα 5,5 κιλά. Έχω πάει σε άπειρους διαιτολόγους αλλά μετά από λίγο ξανακυλάω στα ίδια.:no:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!
λοιπον σημερα το πήρα απόφαση και ζυγίστηκα!ειμαι αισίως 64.1!ελπίζω μέχρι τη Παρασκευή να επανέλθω στα προηγούμενα μου!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Αυτο ειναι το θεμα οτι δεν κρατηθηκα.Εφαγα οτι ηθελα οσο ηθελα.Απλα επειδη καναμε πολλα πραγματα και ηταν γεματο ΠΣΚ,ξεχναγα πραγματικα να τρωω ολη μερα.Οταν ερχοταν η ωρα να φαω βεβαια το ταραζα για καλα.Απολογισμος?Σημερα ειμαι 69,6(απο χθες εχασα και 100 γραμμαρια!) δηλαδη απο Παρασκευη μεχρι σημερα πηρα μονο 800 γραμμαρια.Το θεωρω επιτυχια και το θεωρω πραγματικα ως τελευταια ευκαιρια πριν τα 70.Ειμαι ξανα σε διαθεση διαιτας. :Smile:

----------


## granita_ed

xaxaxaxaa Constance στειλε λιγη διάθεση διαιτας κ προς τα μερη μου...

----------


## granita_ed

χααχαχαχαχα εμας τελος όλα.κ η βασιλόπιτα και τα μελομακάρονα κ όλα δυστυχώς!κ τωρα θα φτιάξω του χρόνου πάλι!χιχι

----------


## granita_ed

αχ αυτός ο φούρνος....

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by tato_
> Καλημέρα και Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> 
> Να βρούμε τη δύναμη να εκπληρώσουμε τους στόχους μας και να είμαστε γεμάτοι υγεία!!!
> 
> Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια... Είμαι βουλιμική πάρα πολλά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον 5). Από εμμετούς το έχω γυρίσει σε καθαρτικά. Πριν από 1 χρόνο γέννησα έναν Ήλιο αλλά εγώ από τότε συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να τον χαρώ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο και να μαραίνομαι μέρα με τη μέρα γιατί δεν τα πάω καλά με τον ευατό μου. Στην εγκυμοσύνη δεν έβαλα κιλά αλλά μετά άρχισα να τρώω ασταμάτητα. Πέρσι έχασα τα 5 κιλά που είχα πάρει και τώρα (μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο) τα ξαναπήρα και μισό παραπάνω. Κάθε μέρα αρχίζω δίαιτα και κάθε μέρα τα κάνω σκατά. Ιδιαίτερα τις απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες.
> 
> Σήμερα ζυγίστικα και είμαι 53,5 ενώ το κανονικό μου βάρος είναι 48 με 47 κιλά (ύψος 1,59, ηλικία 35)
> 
> ...


tato, Καλή Χρονιά με ΥΓΕΙΑ σου εύχομαι και να χαίρεσαι το παιδάκι σου.
Αν και εγω δεν έχω σχέση με τη βουλιμία και δε ξέρω τι ακριβως να πω.
Παντως αν ψαξεις τα θεματα εδω στο φορουμ υπάρχουν και άλλα άτομα που έχουν τετοιο πρόβλημα.
Πρόβλημα όμως δεν εννοώ οτι δεν μπορούν να χάσουν κιλά , αλλά να αποκοπούν απο τη βουλιμία.
Εγω είμαι 1.58 περιπου στο ύψος σου, και καποτε πιο παλια που είχα φτάσει και 48 κιλά ήμουν υπερβολικά αδύνατη.
Οπότε στα κιλά σου τώρα είσαι παρα πολύ καλα!! Οι διαιτολόγοι που έχεις πάει δε στο έχουν πει? 

Επίσης είχα διαβάσει κάποια θέματα σχετικά με τη διαταραχή αυτή και διάβασα κ απο εδω μέσα οτι ο μεταβολισμός (απο τους πολους εμετούς) πέφτει. 
Αν και είπες οτι τους σταμάτησες.:thumbup:
Σου εύχομαι πάντως καλή συνέχεια και να βρεις λύση :starhit:

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by tato_
> Καλημέρα και Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!
> 
> Να βρούμε τη δύναμη να εκπληρώσουμε τους στόχους μας και να είμαστε γεμάτοι υγεία!!!
> 
> Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια... Είμαι βουλιμική πάρα πολλά χρόνια (τουλάχιστον 5). Από εμμετούς το έχω γυρίσει σε καθαρτικά. Πριν από 1 χρόνο γέννησα έναν Ήλιο αλλά εγώ από τότε συνεχίζω να μην μπορώ να τον χαρώ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο και να μαραίνομαι μέρα με τη μέρα γιατί δεν τα πάω καλά με τον ευατό μου. Στην εγκυμοσύνη δεν έβαλα κιλά αλλά μετά άρχισα να τρώω ασταμάτητα. Πέρσι έχασα τα 5 κιλά που είχα πάρει και τώρα (μετά τον Σεπτέμβριο) τα ξαναπήρα και μισό παραπάνω. Κάθε μέρα αρχίζω δίαιτα και κάθε μέρα τα κάνω σκατά. Ιδιαίτερα τις απογευματινές και βραδινές ώρες.
> 
> Σήμερα ζυγίστικα και είμαι 53,5 ενώ το κανονικό μου βάρος είναι 48 με 47 κιλά (ύψος 1,59, ηλικία 35)
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα και από μένα και Καλή Χρονιά!
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω αν όταν ήσουν 48 κιλά είχε υποχωρήσει η κατάθλιψη,σε ανεχόσουν και ευχαριστιόσουν τη ζωή...

Υ.Γ.
Για να μην ειμαστε εκτος θεματος γραψε στα θεματα της βουλιμιας καλυτερα...

----------


## penelope1985

Διαιτα παλι και παλι και παλι... Παντα διαιτα...

----------


## alexandrita

Ποσο δικιο εχεις Πηνελοπη.Ξεχασες και την σχεδον καθημερινη γυμναστικη φυσικα.
Ας γλυτωσουμε τουλαχιστον τον νευρικο κλονισμο.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας κοριτσια μου!
Μια χαρα βλεπω ολες,ξεφουσκωνουμε!
Κι εγω -600 γρ. αν και παλι χωρις τουαλετα

69.2 kg και οπως λεει κ η Πηνελοπη,διαιτα διαιτα και παλι διαιτα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και εγω δεν ειμαι σε πολυ φαση διαιτας αλλα αν παω πανω απο 70,θα σταματησω οταν δω 75..
Εχω μια ψυχολογια ο,τι να'ναι!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελα δεν πειραζει, αυριο θα ειναι καλυτερα.. :Wink:  
Εφαγες πολυ εννοεις;

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μα και εσυ δεν περνας λιγα..Τι μαρτυριο κ αυτο με το φουρνο..Εδω εχει μεινει βασιλοπιτα και μου τρυπαει τη μυτη..Φανταζομαι εσυ με τοσα πραγματα εκει..:dork:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εγω αν κοιμηθω μεσημερι, μετα αν δε φαω γλυκο μπορει και να σκοτωσω ανθρωπο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αχ ασε που μου μυρισε παγωτο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κυριακη φευγεις ε;Για ζυγισμα ποτε λες;
Παντως κ εγω 2 μερες που εφαγα,δεν το ευχαριστηθηκα,απλα ετρωγα "τωρα που μπορω" σαν να επρεπε να φαω..
Ενα σκεπτικο ηλιθιο εχω..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Οχι ρεεεεεεε,δν παιζει τοσο πολυ..Αντε 60-61 το παρα πολυ!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εσυ ξερεις βεβαια, αλλα μου φαινεται πολυ απο 58 να πας 63.. :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
Κυτταριτιδα και εμενα φαινεται με μισο ποτηρι κοκα κολα πριν 3-4 μερες..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Παντως παλια που ετρωγα για 3, ξαπλωνα το βραδυ και απλα ηταν λιγο βαρυ το στομαχι μου και την επομενη μερα ημουν μια χαρα.
Τωρα αν φαω πολυ παραπανω, δεν μπορω ουτε ανασκελα να ξαπλωσω (κοιμαμαι μπρουμυτα παντα) και μεχρι την επομενη μερα το μεσημερι ειμαι χαλια!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Παλια πιστευω πως επαιρνα καποιες φορες 4000-4500 θερμιδες την ημερα,τις ειχα υπολογισει με τη διαιτολογο μου μια φορα..
Να πανε κ να μην ξαναγυρισουν αυτες οι εποχες..

----------


## onelifeonechance

http://www.tlife.gr/Article/fitness-...-58-11069.html

----------


## Constance

Αχ η ψυχουλα μου το ξερει αμα θελω να κανω διαιτα.Δεν ειναι οτι θελω, ειναι απλα οτι θεωρω πως πραγματικα χορτασα φαγητα που δεν ειχα φαει για πολυ καιρο.Και ειναι πραγματικα σαν να προκαλω την τυχη μου πλεον αν συνεχισω ετσι.Συν οτι σημερα πραγματικα δεν πειναω που σπανια συμβαινει.:lol::dork:

----------


## tato

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!

Για να απαντήσω όχι ούτε στα 48 ήμουν ιδιαίτερα καλά ψυχολογικά αλλά τώρα που έχω πάρει 5.5 κιλά νίωθω εντελώς άθλια.

Οι 5.000 και 6.000 θερμίδες είναι πολύ συχνό κατόρθωμα για εμένα. Έχετε δίκιο ότι πρέπει να γράψω στα τοπικ για τη βουλιμία αλλά στη φάση αυτή που θέλω να χάσω κιλά νιώθω ότι η επαφή μαζί σας θα με βοηθήσει. 

Σχετικά με το βάρος πιστεύω ότι καθένας έχει συνηθίσει και του αρέσει το σώμα του σε διαφορετικά πλαίσια. Εφόσον είναι ιατρικά σωστός ο ΔΜΣ δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να θέλει κάποιος να διατηρεί ένα συγκεκριμένο βάρος.... Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο το καταφέρνει.....

Συγνώμη που γράφω εδώ ... νιώθω όμως ότι ίσως μπορεί η επαφή με κάποιους άλλους με τον ίδιο στόχο να με βοηθήσει να ξεβαλτώσω. Να νιώσω ότι έχω κάπου να μοιραστώ αυτά που με προβληματίζουν και δεν μπορώ να τα μοιραστώ με άλλους!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-1.1 σημερα 
55.3
Σχεδον ξεφουσκωσα!

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα!!! Θαυματουργό το μιλφέιγ Πηνελόπη μου. Καλέ τι μεταβολισμός είναι αυτός. Πολύ ζηλεύω που ξεφουσκώνεις έτσι εύκολα

----------


## penelope1985

εεεεεεεεεε 1200 θερμιδες ηταν μονο συνολικα...

----------


## Hexenmilch

Καλημέρα! Τρίτη μέρα στα ίδια... Ουουφφφφ...

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.-400 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και από εμένα

Είμαι 1,300 λιγότερο σήμερα. Ξεφούσκωσα και εγώ. 52,2. 
Μένουν άλλα 4,2.....

Απ' ότι βλέπω πήγε καλά και για άλλους η χτεσινή ημέρα!

----------


## mariafc

Μπράβο κορίτσια. 
Μπράβο Costance μου άντε είδες σιγά αλλά σταθερά ξεφούσκωσες.

----------


## sasa14

Καλημέρα και καλή χρονιά και καλά χριστούγεννα!!!

λοιπόν εγώ ζυγίστηκα εχθές το βράδυ 53 εντάξει θα μπορούσε να είναι και πολύ χειρότερα τα πράγματα αν προσέξω αυτή την εβδομάδα θα μπορέσω να είμαι 52 την επόμενη 

ΣΤΟΧΟΣ μέχρι το πάσχα τα 48..
θα τα πιάσω που θα μου πάει ...θα πεισμώσω!!

----------


## mariafc

ελένη μου μη σε πάρει από κάτω το 63. Σε 1-2 μέρες να δεις θα χεις ξεφουσκώσει και θα το δεις το 60αράκι τουλάχιστον.

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα sasa14,

έχουμε το ίδιο στόχο!!! Γιατί ζυγίστικες βράδυ; Το πρωί είσαι πάντα λιγότερο γιατί ο οργανισμός έχει αποβάλει τα υγρά ... και άλλα. Μπορεί να υπάρχει και διαφορά 1 κιλού!

Και εγώ θέλω να πιάσω τα 48 αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι είμαι πιο βιαστική από εσένα.... Εκνευρίζομαι και καταθλίβομαι έτσι όπως βλέπω να έχει γίνει το σώμα μου!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και σε σένα tato 
ζυγίστηκα βράδυ γιατι ήθελα να δω τι παίζει απο τις γιορτές έλειπα 1,5 εβδομάδα!!
το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει κατακράτηση και καταλαβαίνω ότι αν προσέξω λίγο την εβδομάδα που έρχεται το έχω το 52..οπότε αυτό με έκανε να νιώσω καλύτερα τέλος αν ήταν πολύ επάνω θα έβρισκα μια καλή δικαιολογία για να μην πέσω στα πατώματα!!
αλλά εντάξει δεν έφαγα και πάρα πολύ!!

κοίτα εγώ απο εβδομάδα ξεκιονάω δίατα για 5 εβδομάδες -1κιλό την εβδομάδα!!

εσύ πόσα είσαι και τι χρονικό διάστημα έχεις βάλει??
ας φτάσω και τα 49 εκέί και πάλι ευχαριστημένη θα είμαι !!

----------


## anthi1992

σημερα ξεκινησα διαιτα με διαιτολογο.....για να δουμε....εφτασα τα 108....:crazy:

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημερα τσούπρες :P
Σήμερα -500*

----------


## Constance

tato,karamela μπραβο για τις απωλειες.anthi καλη αρχη.elenaki οντως μη σε παρει απο κατω.Οτι εγινε εγινε συνεχιζουμε στο στοχο μας.

----------


## anthi1992

constance σ ευχαριστω ....εισαι το μονο ατομο που ευχηθηκε σημερα..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο σε ολες μας!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο σε ολα τα κοριτσακια μας!
Και οσες δεν εχουμε τις απωλειες που περιμενουμε ή τσιμπησαμε κανενα κιλακι, ειναι ζητημα λιγων ημερων  :Smile: 

Εγω σημερα -200 γρ.
69 ολα και περιμενω να αδιαθετησω αυριο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αρχιζω κι εγω καθημερινο ζυγισμα! :spin::smirk:

----------


## Constance

Αχου ενα γατακι ομορφο!:love::love:

----------


## penelope1985

+100!!!!!!

55.4_

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! Σημερα 89,3. Θελω αλλο ενα κιλο για να φτασω οσο ημουν πριν τα Χριστουγεννα. Ελπιζω συντομα να φυγει κι αυτο για να συνεχισω...παντως το 2ο στοχο δεν τον φτανω με τπτ. Ανθη καλη αρχη να εχεις!!

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> καλημέρα και σε σένα tato 
> ζυγίστηκα βράδυ γιατι ήθελα να δω τι παίζει απο τις γιορτές έλειπα 1,5 εβδομάδα!!
> το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει κατακράτηση και καταλαβαίνω ότι αν προσέξω λίγο την εβδομάδα που έρχεται το έχω το 52..οπότε αυτό με έκανε να νιώσω καλύτερα τέλος αν ήταν πολύ επάνω θα έβρισκα μια καλή δικαιολογία για να μην πέσω στα πατώματα!!
> αλλά εντάξει δεν έφαγα και πάρα πολύ!!
> 
> κοίτα εγώ απο εβδομάδα ξεκιονάω δίατα για 5 εβδομάδες -
> 1κιλό την εβδομάδα!!
> 
> ...



Καλήμέρα, 

- 200 σήμερα. 52 κιλά!

Τα ίδια πλαίσια έχω βάλει και εγώ ακριβώς... Θα δούμε τί θα καταφέρουμε! Καλή τύχη σε όλες - όλους μας.

Χρόνια ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά .... αλλά είναι μέρες που θέλω να φάω κάτι αλμυρό και ξέρω ότι θα μου κάνει κατακράτιση και τζαντίζομαι που δεν μπορώ να το φάω (εντός θερμίδων φυσικά). Ή είναι μέρες που έχω πάθει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο και η ζυγαριά θα με δείξει σίγουρα πολύ παραπάνω λόγο κατακράτησης..... Πώς αντιμετωπίζεται αυτά τα άσχημα του καθημερινού ζυγίσματος;

----------


## anthi1992

καλημερα..-700γρ....καλα αρχισαμε....:bouncy:

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο κοριτσια.Εγω -100 σημερα.Αρχισαμε παλι. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Αχου ενα γατακι ομορφο!:love::love:


Ευχαριστουμε για το κοπλιμαν :smilegrin:
Σημερα ακριβως στα ιδια και παλι καλα να λεω..
69 ολα
Απο τις λιγες φορες που θελω τοσο πολυ να αδιαθετησω...
Μπραβο σε ολα τα κοριτσια!!  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ευτυχως εχω πααααααρα πολυ σταθερο κυκλο..Μονο 1-2 φορες μου καθυστερει το χρονο πχ
Αντε να δουμε..

----------


## mariafc

Πηνελόπη άσε την κουβέντα και πήγαινε να φτιάξεις τη σούπα γιατί περιμένω εντυπώσεις:spin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ωχ Μαρακι μου θα στη χαλασω.. :/
Με καλεσε η θεια για ψαροσουπα,πως να αρνηθω;;

----------


## mariafc

αμα πάρω το πρώτο λεωφορείο προλαβαίνω ενα πιατάκι η θα τη φας όλη μοναχοφαγού; Η ψαρόσουπα είναι το φαί μου

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ελα εσυ και θα σε παω στα καλυτερα!
Και ψαροσουπα και οτι θελεις!
Η προσκληση ισχυει και για το Ελενακι μας!

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σου κουμπάρα. Καλά την ακούς την άλλη τη φιλενάδα. Μας προσκαλεί για ψαρόσουπα. ʼκου ψαρόσουπα. Σιγά που θα τη βγάλεις με την σούπα της θειας. Λουκούλειο γεύμα από τα χεράκια σου θέλουμε.

----------


## marylee

60,400 σήμερα...ουφ εφυγαν τα δυο κιλα που ειχα παρει απο την περιοδο

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by tato_
> 
> Χρόνια ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά .... αλλά είναι μέρες που θέλω να φάω κάτι αλμυρό και ξέρω ότι θα μου κάνει κατακράτιση και τζαντίζομαι που δεν μπορώ να το φάω (εντός θερμίδων φυσικά). Ή είναι μέρες που έχω πάθει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο και η ζυγαριά θα με δείξει σίγουρα πολύ παραπάνω λόγο κατακράτησης..... Πώς αντιμετωπίζεται αυτά τα άσχημα του καθημερινού ζυγίσματος;


1.τρωω μια φρικη
2.ξυπναω για τα καλα ακομη και αν δεν εχω πιει καφε
3.βριζω-βριζω-βριζω
4.αναρωτιεμαι τι κανω λαθος επιτελους
5.σε 5-10' μου περναει λιγο
6.γελαω με την υστερια μου
7.με διαιτα και προσευχη λεω στον εαυτο μου "εχει ο Θεος και για αυριο"
8.αποφασιζω να ειμαι ψυχραιμη πανω απ`ολα.....

:starhit::starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aντε Ελενη αντε,ελα να κ εσυ να κανονισουμε καμια συναντηση! Αν και παιζει να ανεβω Αθηνα!  :Smile:

----------


## anthi1992

απο που εισαι Onelifeonechance?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κρητη Ανθη!

----------


## nifitsa

Αχ! Τι ωραια η Κρητη! Παντως πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παμε για ενα καφεδακι κοριτσια! Θα εχει πλακα...
Ελενη μου δε θελω να επανατοποθετηαω τους στοχους μου προς το παρον η αποτυχια ειναι αποτυχια και πρεπει να τη χρεωθω...
Λοιπον, πρωινο ζυγοσμα 89,9 πλησιαζω το βαρος π.Χ. (προ Χριστουγεννων) :-) χρονια πολλα σε ολες!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
Τι ωραια να ξυπνας στις 10! 
-300 σημερα 
55.1

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tato_
> 
> Χρόνια ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά .... αλλά είναι μέρες που θέλω να φάω κάτι αλμυρό και ξέρω ότι θα μου κάνει κατακράτιση και τζαντίζομαι που δεν μπορώ να το φάω (εντός θερμίδων φυσικά). Ή είναι μέρες που έχω πάθει υπερφαγικό επεισόδιο και η ζυγαριά θα με δείξει σίγουρα πολύ παραπάνω λόγο κατακράτησης..... Πώς αντιμετωπίζεται αυτά τα άσχημα του καθημερινού ζυγίσματος;
> 
> ...



Ax!!!

Σκατά -Σκατά - Σκατά. Πάνω που έκανα νέο ξεκίνημα έπαθα πάλι υπερφαγικό χτες βράδυ. Γύρω στις 4.500 .... μόνο. Ζυγίστικα αλλά είμαι ευτυχώς μόνο μισό κιλό επάνω. Δηλ. 52,5.... Πότε επιτέλους θα σταματήσω αυτή την αρρώστια. Εαν συνεχίσω έτσι δεν θα αδυνατίσω ποτέ και όλο θα παχαίνω:sniffle:

Χτες η υπερφαγία ξεκίνησε από πείνα αρχικά ... μετά έγινε ξέσκισμα ... έφαγα πολλά γλυκά που είχε η μάνα μου στο σπίτι της.

Τελοσπάντων όπως λες και εσυ absolute πρέπει να είμαστε ψύχραιμοι και έχει ο θεός και για αύριο

----------


## penelope1985

ωχ θολωσε το ματι σ και σενα ε?

----------


## Constance

Σημερα +200...

----------


## mariafc

Τι ωραια να ξυπνας στις 10! 
-300 σημερα 


Δε φτάνει που όλο ξεφουσκώνεις μας ξύνεις και πληγές. Αντε και σηκωθήκαμε απο τισ 7 να πιάσουμε στασίδι στην εκκλησία ενώ εσύ αντίχρηστη κοιμόσουν. Φτου σου δεν ντρέπεσαι.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Τι ωραια να ξυπνας στις 10! 
> -300 σημερα 
> 
> 
> Δε φτάνει που όλο ξεφουσκώνεις μας ξύνεις και πληγές. Αντε και σηκωθήκαμε απο τισ 7 να πιάσουμε στασίδι στην εκκλησία ενώ εσύ αντίχρηστη κοιμόσουν. Φτου σου δεν ντρέπεσαι.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by tato_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by absolute_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



γενικα η μαλακια που γινεται ειναι η εξης...

επειδη εχουμε εναν "τελειο" στοχο και συνεπως εχουμε φτιαξει ενα "τελειο" προγραμμα(αρα αυστηρο)με το που το χαλαμε "λιγο" σκεφτομαστε ηλιθια "τελος!αφου το χαλασα θα φαω σημερα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ και παλι απο αυριο πισω στον τελειο στοχο".
Το λαθος γινεται γιατι:
1.αποσυντονιζομαστε και μετα τα παιζει ο μεταβολισμος
2.ειναι θαυμα αν δε συνεχισουμε και τις επομενες τα υπερφαγικα
3.απογοητευομαστε και πεφτουμε ολο και πιο μεσα στο φαυλο κυκλο(φαι-κιλα-περισσοτερο φαι-σκ@τα ψυχολογια-κοκ)
4.δε μπορουμε να συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι δεν υπαρχει τελειος στοχος ή τελειο προγραμμα και πως η διατροφη ειναι μια συνεχομενη πορεια-προσπαθεια που για να αποδοσει πρεπει να εχει συνεπεια(οχι δηλ υπερβολες,απλα πραγματα που απλα πρεπει να τα κανεις για καιρο)...

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα και χρονια πολλλα απο εμενα...ειχα να μπω τοοοσο καιρο για τον απλο λογο οτι ειχα παρατηυσει οποιαδηποτε σοβαρη προσπαθεια και ντρεπομουν να το πω.. με τουτα και με κρινα εφτασα τα 72 κιλα την πρωτοζχρονια απο τα 66 που ειχα φτασει.ντρεπομουν να σασ πω για την κατρακυλα μου και δεν ενπαινα καθολου..λυπαμαι γιατι ετσι τα εκανα πιο σκατα απο οτι ηταν πριν.. τωρα θα κανω μια τελευταια αποπειρα και θα προσπαθησω να βαλω ολες μου τις δυναμεις σε αυτο.
θα σας χρειαστω ομως ενεργα κοριτσια. σας το λεω. εχω απειρη αναγκη απο ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη και κααποιον να μιλησω. γιατι ειμαι στο σημειο που ξαναπαιρνω τα κιλα και αν το κανω θα παω καρφι στα 100.

----------


## absolute

welcome back σανελακι με το ωραιο τικερακι!

οπως βλεπεις ολοι εδω στον αγωνα ειμαστε...
με τα πανω και με τα κατω μας...
καλη νεα αρχη και καλη χρονια!:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Που'σαι ρε Σανελακι? Καλως ηρθες! Καλη χρονια!

----------


## sanelaki

αχ ρε κοριτσια μου.. χροια πολλα.. δεν φανταζεσται πως ιωθω που καταφερα να σας τα πω.. ενα βαρος ειχα.. εδω ειμαι εγω. κα8ε μερα σας παρακολουθω. απλα δεν μποροσα να μιλησω..γεικα καλα τα παω... αλλαστο επιμαχο τομεα ζοριζομαι..

----------


## Constance

sanelaki καλως μας ξαναρθες.Ολοι λιγο πολυ στο ιδιο καζανι βραζουμε.Πηραμε στις γιορτες κιλα και προσπαθουμε παλι τωρα.Ειναι παντως γεγονος οτι οταν κανω κουτσουκελα κι εγω ντρεπομαι να το πω και σκεφτομαι να μη γραψω καθολου, αλλα δε το κανω τελικα γιατι ειναι παγιδα.Καλο μας κανει να τα γραφουμε γιατι μαζευομαστε.

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα κοριτσαρες
λοιπον χθες +900 γιατι βγηκα ππροχθες το βραδυ και ήπια παααααρα πααααρα πολύ σήμερα όμως -1300
ναι εχω τρελες αυξομειωσεις
αυριο παω και στην διαιτολογο για να παθει καρδια*

----------


## karamela_ed

xaxxa το ξερω ελενιτσα ειμαστε τα ανισόρροπα του φορουμ :P

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Με διαφορετικό ύψος βέβαια, που αυτό εμένα με κάνει ακόμα πιο ανισόρροπο! Χα χα χα!!!



λεπτομέρειες :P :P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλως το το σανελακι! Καλη χρονια με υγεια και ευτυχια!
Ολοι λιγο-πολυ το χαλαμε το "προγραμμα" μας..Μη νιωθεις ασχημα,το θεμα ειναι πως εισαι παλι στον αγωνα  :Wink:  Καλη αρχη λοιπον!

σημερα -400 γρ.
68.6 kg και ειχα "επισκεψεις" πρωι πρωι.. τελικα σημερα ηταν να αδιαθετησω,οχι χθες.

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω για το καλοσωρισμα..!! ειστε γλυκες!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μ'αρεσει που τα τικερακια σου ειναι χορευταρουδικα!! :bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## sanelaki

xaxa!! δεν το χα προσεξει οτι χορευει και το παπακι! χιχιι

----------


## penelope1985

+800
Πωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω και ολο το βραδυ δεν εχω κοιμηθει... και νιωθω αρρωστη... και αυριο εχω κανονισει εξοδους και για φαι και για ποτο... ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα!!! Τι έγινε μπεκροκανάτα τα πιαμε χτες το βράδυ? Εμ δεν ήθελες τη μους σοκολάτα μου θελες ποτό. Νατα τώρα. 
Οχι πέρα από την πλάκα περαστικούλια και δε θέλω απαισιοδοξίες. Σε λίγη ώρα θα σαι duracell.

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και από εμένα!

Μας έχουν προμυθεύσει οι δικοί μου ένα σκασμό μελομακάρονα και κουραμπιέδες .... και καλά για τον άντρα μου .... πως κρατιέμαι και εγώ eleni1201 να μην τα ξεσκίσω τώρα το πρωί ...
Εγώ έχω τρελό πάθος με τις δίπλες. Πέρσι όταν γέννησα είχα ζητήσει από τον πάτέρα μου να μου φέρει ένα κουτί δίπλες στο νοσοκομείο. Ακόμα δεν με αφήναν να φάω λόγω της καισαρικής. Κόντευα να λιποθυμήσω από την πείνα και τον θηλασμό. Το βράδυ σηκώθηκα από τον ύπνο και απλά έφαγα όλο το κουτί .... Το θέμα είναι ότι από τότε το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές:no:

Σημερινό ζύγισμα: -700 δηλ. 51,8 :grin:

penelope1985 εγώ με το ποτό έχω θέμα. Έτσι και πιώ, που μ' αρέσει πολύ το ποτό, ιδιαίτερα το κρασί, μετά ξεσκίζομαι στο φαγητό. Μειώνονται οι αντιστάσεις μου και τρώω ότι βρω με προτίμηση του αλμυρούς ξυρούς καρπούς και γλυκά!

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα. εγω τι να πω? προσεχω παρα πολυ εδω και μερες για να ξεφουσκωσω και εχω πεθανει της πεινας. την πρωττη μερα τιποτα τη δευτερη - 1.8 την τριτη + 300 σημερα + 400.και πειναω τοοοοσο πολυ και παιρνω αντι να χανω..πως το εξηγειτε αυτο?
περαστικα πηνελοπη.. με ρεγουλα το ποτο ε???
μπραβο και στην ελενη και στην τατο!!

----------


## tato

Sanelaki πιές υγρά, τσάγια, νερό, σόδες κλπ. και απέφυγε το αλάτι. Εγώ βάζω υποκατάστατο αλατιού χωρίς καθόλου νάτριο (το βρίσκω στα βιολογικά καταστήματα)

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν λειτουργούμε σαν ρολόι, όπως θα θέλαμε. Μπορεί να περιμένεις περίοδο, μπορεί να έφαγες κάτι αλμυρό, μπορεί απλά να μην έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ο μεταβολισμός σου. Εγώ σε μια από τις τελευταίες (πάμπολες) προσπάθειες για δίαιτα ενώ για 4 ημέρες έτρωγα πολύ λίγο και απέφευγα και τα αλμυρά δεν έπεφτα με τίποτα. Έχασα απότομα πιο μετά.

Μην απογοητεύεσε πάνω απ' όλα!!! Ίσως θα έπρεπε να σταματήσεις για λίγο το καθημερινό ζύγισμα για να ηρεμήσεις ψυχολογικά.... Θα το άντεχες αυτό; Εμένα κάποιες φορές με βοηθάει.

----------


## nifitsa

Kαλημερα και συγχαρητηρια για τις απωλειες!!! Penelope μην ανησυχεις και μην εχεις τυψεις, τα εχεις παει τοοσο καλα! Απλα απολαυσε το και απο Δευτερα εδω ειμαστε και παλι. Εγω στεναχωρεθηκα πολυ γιατι ανεβηκα παλι σημερα 89,3 και αναρωτιεμαι το γιατι αφου εχτες προσεξα παρα πολυ. Πρωινο 1 τοστ, ενδιαμεσο 1 μανταρινι, Μεσημεριανο 1 μπανανα, ενα γιαουρτι και λιγα δημητριακα και βραδινο 3 καλαμακια κοτοπουλο ολοστεγνα και 1 πιτα αλαδωτη. Ηταν τοσο τραγικα αυτα; Τελος παντων κανω ξανα το προγραμμα μου και ελπιζω...εξαλλου το εχω πει οτι δε θα τα παρατησω ευκολα!

----------


## sanelaki

nai mallon αυτο θα κανω.. θα ξαναζυγιστω τη δευτερα(αν αντεξω).η αληθεια ειναι οτι την δευτερα περιμενω περιοδο..ισως για αυτο. δεν ξερω! θα δειξει. παλια εχανα τοοοοοσο πιο ευκολα  :Frown:

----------


## tato

Αχ! Κάθε εποχή είναι διαφορετική!!!

Είναι αλήθεια ότι όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και κουράζουμε τους οργανισμούς μας με δίαιτες όλο χάνουμε και πιο δύσκολα. Πρόσεχε μόνο μην κατεβάζεις πολύ τις θερμίδες και ρίξεις τον μεταβολισμό σου!

----------


## sanelaki

μπα.εδω με1300και λυσαω της πεινας. δεν αντεχω παρακατω!!

----------


## Constance

-600 σημερα(μετα απο τουαλετα επιτελους!!!!).Εκανα διαιτα χθες τελικα.

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα γυναικαρες, μπραβο για τις απωλειες 
Πηνελόπη μην μασας θα δεις αυριο θα εισαι οκ  :Wink: 

-300 σήμερα για εμενα αλλα 3300 για να φτασω εκει που ημουν
περιμενω και περιδο οπότε οοοολα καλα :P

----------


## Constance

karamelaki μια χαρα σε βρισκω, συνεχιζεις παντα οτι και να γινει!Μπραβο!
Αχ κι εγω περιμενω περιοδο αυριο.Λετε γιαυτο να ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα απο προχθες?Τι να πω....

----------


## Constance

Ειδες ρε Ελενη.Ακριβως.Το καλο ειναι οτι αυριο ξαναρχίζω να πηγαινω στη δουλεια καθημερινα και full ωράριο.Επιτελους!Θα παω πισω στα παιδακια μου,τουλαχιστον αυτα δε με κρινουν συνεχως ουτε με στεναχωρουν.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο σε ολες για τις απωλειες..
Για τα κοριτσακια που εχουν κολλησει, μην ανησυχουν,καμμια κατακρατηση ειναι και θα χασουν μαζεμενα..Αλλα οντως ειναι πολυυυ εκνευριστικο..

Πηνελοπακι περαστικα! Constance κοριτσαρα,μπραβο!!


Εγω -100 γρ. 
68.5 kg
Ειμαι αδιαθετη,χθες εφαγα πανω απο 3000 θερμιδες, οποτε ουτε του παππα πραγματικα!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ευχαριστωωω κουκλα μου!!:bigsmile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα μερικες φορες μας κοροιδευει το ιδιο μας το σωμα,μην σου φανει παραξενο!
Εγω επαιρνα 400 και 500 γρ. οταν ετρωγα 1300 θερμιδες!
Τοτε που ειχα κολλησει 69.5 και πηγαινα μεχρι 70 και μετα πισω!

----------


## Constance

one ειμαστε συγχρονισμενες κι εγω εχω περιοδο.:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Παμε πακετο και κιλα και περιοδο! :bigsmile:

----------


## fuxia

κορίτσια σε όσες έχετε πρόβλημα με κολλήματα(όλες μας:cool2: ) να πω ότι διάβασα μια έρευνα πρόσφατα για τα περιβόητα πλατώ και έλεγε ότι ναι μεν τα κύτταρα λίπους στη δίαιτα αδειάζουν από λίπος και χάνουμε κιλά αλλά όταν αδειάσουν(αυτά που αδειάζουν, όχι όλα!) προσωρινά γεμίζουν με νερό! γιαυτό και είναι στάσιμη η ζυγαριά. Αλλά αν επιμένουμε φεύγουν και τα νερά:bouncy:

----------


## absolute

fuxia, μωρ`λες?????????????

και που στα κομματια παει αυτο το λιπος που φευγει μεν απο τα λιποκυτταρα αλλα δεν φαινεται να φευγει απο το σωμα??? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## absolute

http://www.bioathens.com/index.php?o...1-56&Itemid=11

το βρηκα, μου αρεσε και ειπα να το ανεβασω!:starhit:

----------


## fuxia

ποιός σου είπε πως δεν φεύγει από το σώμα? εαν τρώμε σωστά και γυμναζόμαστε καίμε λιπος απλά κάποια στιγμή τη θέση του παίρνουν υγρά, άρα φούσκωμα και στασιμότητα στη ζυγαριά! Γερά νεύρα θέλει να φύγουν κι αυτά :Cool:

----------


## absolute

χαζη ερωτηση:τι εννοεις οτι το λιπος δλδ "ρευστοποιειται" πριν αποβληθει εντελως απο το σωμα???????

----------


## fuxia

οχι δεν είπα αυτό=) κοίτα μόλις βρω λίγη ώρα θα την ψάξω να ποστάρω λινκ...
όταν χάνουμε κιλά αποβάλλεται χ λίπος από το σώμα αλλά τα λιποκύτταρα ποτε δεν εξαφανίζονται. Απλά αδειάζουν όταν αδυνατίζουμε. Έτσι πάμε από τα 70 στα 65 κιλά πχ. Κάπου εκεί κολλάμε, γιατί τα άδεια από λίπος κύτταρα γεμίζουν προσωρινά με νερό! έτσι παρόλο που συνεχίζουμε τη δίαιτα φαίνεται ότι δεν χάνουμε αλλά αν δεν την χαλάσουμε κάποια στιγμή φεύγουν και τα υγρά και ξεκολλάμε=) στην πράξη το ξέρουμε όλες, αυτη υποτίθεται ότι είναι η θεωρία έτσι για να μην αναρωτιόμαστε τι κάνουμε λάθος!:smilegrin:

----------


## absolute

α,μαλιστα!!! :Big Grin: 

τωρα νομιζω το επιασα!!αμα βρεις το λινκ νομιζω θα ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Καλημέρα!!! Τι έγινε μπεκροκανάτα τα πιαμε χτες το βράδυ? Εμ δεν ήθελες τη μους σοκολάτα μου θελες ποτό. Νατα τώρα. 
> Οχι πέρα από την πλάκα περαστικούλια και δε θέλω απαισιοδοξίες. Σε λίγη ώρα θα σαι duracell.



Maraki κυριλε ειμαι... Πηγα για φαι και για παγωτο το μεσημερι και τωρα θα κατεβω Γκαζι για ποτο...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> Maraki κυριλε ειμαι... Πηγα για φαι και για παγωτο το μεσημερι και τωρα θα κατεβω Γκαζι για ποτο...


:thumbup: Δε μασας ουτε με γριππη εσυ δε σε φοβομαστε. :spin:

----------


## granita_ed

άσχετο αλλα τι πραγμα ειναι αυτό με την ίωση/γρίπη παλι?
μιλαμε οπου κ να παω ειναι ολοι άρρωστοι!εγω είμαι κομματια εδώ και 4 μέρες κ το πιο άσχημο είναι οτι εχω απο τη Πέμπτη 4μερο κ δεν το ευχαριστιέμαι καθόλου!
ασε που ολο τρωω μλκς!Τη μια μονο σουπες κ την επομενη μονο βλακείες!ουφ

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

+500 σημερα. Δεν τη γλιτωσα τελικα...
56.4 αλλα νταξ μωρε... απο Δευτερα θα μπω σε προγραμμα...

granita μια απο τα ιδια στο θεμα αρρωστιας... χαπακωνομαι για να μπορω να βγαινω εξω...

----------


## absolute

περαστικα σε ολες κοριτσια!

και εμενα με περιτριγυριζει, εχω ενα μπουκωμα στο λαιμο και στη μυτη αλλα οκ προς το παρον!

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!

Εγώ τί να πω που έχω 1,5 μήνα το παιδάκι άρρωστο. Μόλις γίνεται καλά ξανακολάει καινούργια ίωση. Βγάζει και δόντια και πέφτει το ανοσοποιητικό του. Κολλάω και εγώ κολλάει και ο άντρας μου (τώρα είναι χάλια με ιγμορίτιδα και αντιβίωση). Φρίκη ο χειμώνας φέτος .... Όταν είναι άρρωστο το παιδί δεν μπορώ να βγω και απο το σπίτι και φυσικά .... τρώω το καταπέτασμα.

Τελοσπάντων.... ζυγίστικα και είμαι -800. 51 κιλά ... μένουν άλλα τρία για να ξαναγυρίσω στα κανονικά μου .... Δεν ξέρω αν θα ζυγιστώ αύριο γιατί θέλω να φάω κάτι πολύ αλμυρά γαριδάκια:roll:

----------


## absolute

περαστικουλια στο παιδακι σου τατο!

καλε πως τα χανεται ετσι αυτα τα καταραμενα γραμμαρια τοσο ευκολα??
μονο τα δικα μου δεν λενε να παρουν με τιποτα δρομοοοοο??? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## tato

Τύχη ... μην νομίζεις δεν χάνω γενικά έτσι εύκολα ... Δυστυχώς σύντομα θα σταματήσει ο ρυθμός αυτός και θα πάω ...(καλώς εχόντων και βουλιμίας απεχόντων) στο 1 κιλό την εβδομάδα.

----------


## anthi1992

καλημεραα~!τι κανουμε??καλα??106,9 σημερα....απο 108 απο την δευτερα που αρχισα....να σας ρωτησω...πως αλλαζω νουμερο στο τικερακι?

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα καιι απο μενα!! περαστικα στις αρρωστουλες του φορουμ...εγω εχ8ες τεελικα πηγα και εκανα 3 ωρες προπονηση και τελικα αδιαθετησα κιολας το βραδυ..
οποτε δεν αντεξα και ζυγιστηκα και το αποτελεσμα?-1200! 69.7 σημερα κα ι παμε ξανα βουρ για τα 66 για να συνεχισουμε την διαιτα μεχρι τελους αυτη τη φορα!!

----------


## Constance

Ειμαι τοσο θυμωμενη σημερα.Χθες το πρωι πηγα τουαλετα μετα απο μερες (εχω δυσκοιλιότητα).Με δειχνει -600!Χαιρομαι και λεω οκ συνεχιζω τη διαιτα γιατι πηρα φορα.Χθες εφαγα 1300 θερμιδες, οσο και να τις ξεχυλώσει κανεις δεν μπορει να εφαγα στην τελικη πανω απο θερμιδες συντηρησης.Το μεσημερι χθες επισης αδιαθετησα που συνηθως οταν γινεται αυτο ξεφουσκωνω κι αλλο.Σημερα το πρωι με εδειξε +800.Καθομουν πανω στη ζυγαρια κι εκλαιγα απο τα νευρα μου.Δεν αντεχω αλλο...

----------


## Constance

Ελενη πραγματικα κι εγω που κανω διαιτα δεν ειδα να κερδιζω κατι.Ολη τη βδομαδα εχω μαζευτει και αποτελεσμα 0.Και ειμαι ενα τσακ πριν παω και παρω πιτσα και τουρτα και τα φαω ολα μονη μου!

----------


## sanelaki

οχι οχι κονστανσ. μην το κανεις.και εγω 2 μερεσ τωρα πηρα 800 γρ ενω προσπαθουσα φουλ και σημερα εχασαα 1200. κρατησου και ζυγισου σε 2 3 μερες παλι.εισαι πολυ ψηλα τωρα και αν το κανεις αυτο θα πας πανω απο 70. κριμα δεν ειναι?

----------


## Constance

σανελακι ειναι κριμα αλλα κριμα ειναι που χθες πειναγα και υπεφερα ολη μερα και πηγα σε ακυρη συναυλια και χαλασα 15 ευρω για να μην κατσω σπιτι και παραγγείλω....Και εφαγα κρυο και ταλαιπωρήθηκα και πειναγα και ειχα μια απιστευτη χαρα οτι σημερα θα ζυγιστω και θα εχω πεσει τρελα...Ποση απογοητευση ακομα....

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια καλημέρα. Γιατί δεν κάνετε λίγο κράτι χορίς να μη ζυγήζεστε για 3-4 μέρες? μπορεί να υπάρχει μια κατακράτηση, μπορεί κάτι να σας άνχωσε και να σας δίχνει πιο βαριές, μπορεί να είναι και η θέση της ζυγαριάς λάθος βρε παιδί μου (μην γελάτε, μουχει συμβεί!!!! Σε ένα συμείο στο δωμάτιό μου η ζυγαριά με δείχνει πάντα 99!!!!!! ναι ναι!!!)

----------


## Constance

polinaki προσωπικα δε μου κανει καλο το μη ζυγιζεσαι.Οσες φορες το εκανα παλιοτερα το μη ζυγιζεσαι διαιωνιζοταν και ξαναπαιρνα πισω τα κιλα επειδη εθελοτυφλουσα.Δεν προκειται να ξανακανω το λαθος.Και ο μονος λογος κιολας που ζυγιστηκα σημερα ειναι επειδη ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με δειξει πολυ πιο κατω.Μεχρι και σε 67αρι ηλπιζα η ηλιθια.Τεσπα αφηστε το πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ο οργανισμος μου αρνειται να με δειξει κατω απο 68 πλεον...

----------


## sanelaki

αχ το ξερω... κανε ενα κουραγιο ακομα ομως.. φτιαξε σημερα και μια απλη σουπιτσα μαζι με το φαι σου να σε φουσκωσει.. με καροτο σελινακι λεμονακι και μια παταουλα..θα δε φουσκωσει αν πεινας.. κρατα μια 2 μερε ς ακομα.. τοσες μερες τρωγαμε στις γιορτες. για αυτο μας κανει τετοια παιχνιδια τωρα.. υπομονη

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> polinaki προσωπικα δε μου κανει καλο το μη ζυγιζεσαι.Οσες φορες το εκανα παλιοτερα το μη ζυγιζεσαι διαιωνιζοταν και ξαναπαιρνα πισω τα κιλα επειδη εθελοτυφλουσα.Δεν προκειται να ξανακανω το λαθος.Και ο μονος λογος κιολας που ζυγιστηκα σημερα ειναι επειδη ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με δειξει πολυ πιο κατω.Μεχρι και σε 67αρι ηλπιζα η ηλιθια.Τεσπα αφηστε το πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ο οργανισμος μου αρνειται να με δειξει κατω απο 68 πλεον...


Οκ τότε να ζυγίζεσε καθημερινά αφού αυτό σε βοηθάει, αλλά μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα σε μια μόνο μέρα. Εννοώ συνέχισε και σήμερα σαν χτές, και αύριο θα δεις. Παλιά είχα διαβάσει κάπου πως παίρνει περίπου 48 ώρες να έχει αποτέλεσμα στο σώμα μασ είτε μια δίαιτα που κάνουμε, είτε κάτι υπερβολικό που θα φάμε. Και αυτό το έχω παρατηρίσει και σε μένα. Μπορεί σήμερα να φάω τον αγλαίορα,και αύριο κανονικά, και μετά από 2 μέρες να φανεί η αύξηση καθώς και το ανάποδο. 
Φυσικά τώρα εσύ ξέρεις τον εαυτό σου καλήτερα. Παιδιά έχει κάτι πολύ ωραίο στο μεστην καλή χαρά. Αν έχετε τηλεώραση βάλτε το αν το προλάβετε.

----------


## Constance

Δε θα φτιαξω τπτ.Στο σπιτι εχει φρουτα και λαχανικα.Θα κανω καμια σαλατα σκετη, θα φαω και κανα φρουτο.Δε μπορω να καταλαβω, το σκ της πρωτοχρονιας με εδειξε +800, σημερα παλι +800....Δεν εφαγα τα ιδια ομως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

Ελενη αυριο φευγεις τουλαχιστον και σιγουρα θα σκεφτεσαι τα λεφτα.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> polinaki προσωπικα *δε μου κανει καλο το μη ζυγιζεσαι.*Οσες φορες το εκανα παλιοτερα το μη ζυγιζεσαι διαιωνιζοταν και ξαναπαιρνα πισω τα κιλα επειδη εθελοτυφλουσα.Δεν προκειται να ξανακανω το λαθος.Και ο μονος λογος κιολας που ζυγιστηκα σημερα ειναι επειδη ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με δειξει πολυ πιο κατω.Μεχρι και σε 67αρι ηλπιζα η ηλιθια.Τεσπα αφηστε το πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ο οργανισμος μου αρνειται να με δειξει κατω απο 68 πλεον...


κι εγω το εχω παθει αυτο παρα πολλες φορες.
να μη ζυγιζομαι για πολυ καιρο και τελικα να βαζω κιλα. αλλα δεν ζυγιζομουν ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΡΟ.
εχω καταληξει οτι το καλυτερο διαστημα μεταξυ μετρησεων, ειναι οι 7-10 μερες. οταν δεν ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινα αλλα σε συγκεκριμενο διαστημα , ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ, εχεις μια καλυτερη εικονα και μια πολυ ομαλοτερη πορεια.
κι αυτο γιατι η συνολικη εικονα ειναι πανω-κατω η πραγματικη αν παρεις 2-3 μετρησεις διαδοχικες, αλλα αποφευγεις να βλεπεις τις ενδιαμεσες διακυμανσεις που δεν ειναι σημαντικες παντα, παντα ομως σε αγχωνουν, η σε κανουν να κολλας με την ζυγαρια και ν αναπτυσσεις σιγα σιγα αλλου ειδους προβληματα απο το αρχικο του υπερβαρου, αλλα οπυτε και σου δινουν την πραγματικη εικονα για τους 1000 λογους που ολοι ξερουμε και μας αυξομειωνουν το βαρος ακομα και μεσα στην ιδια μερα.
εγω εχω αποφασισει οτι οταν κανω διατροφη θα ζυγιζομαι 1 φορα την εβδομαδα. τα σημειωνω, βλεπω την πορεια μι οταν κολλαω, βλεπω 1-2 μετρησεις μεχρι να ξεκολλησω (γιατι παντα ξεκολλας) δεν βλεπω 10 μετρησεις να απογοητευομαι.
νομιζω χρειαζεται οριο σε αυτο. στο ποσο συχνα ζυγιζεται κανεις.
μην απογοητευεσαι, τωρα μολις ακουσα οτι το αγχος παχαινει...και να μην εκπλαγεις, αν φας την τουρτα και την πιτσα που ονειρευεσαι (οχι ολο το μαγαζι, απο ενα κομματι λεμε) χαλαρωσεις και την αλλη εμρα εχεις χασει βαρος.
δεν το δοκιμαζεις για μια φορα αντι να σκας?

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> polinaki προσωπικα *δε μου κανει καλο το μη ζυγιζεσαι.*Οσες φορες το εκανα παλιοτερα το μη ζυγιζεσαι διαιωνιζοταν και ξαναπαιρνα πισω τα κιλα επειδη εθελοτυφλουσα.Δεν προκειται να ξανακανω το λαθος.Και ο μονος λογος κιολας που ζυγιστηκα σημερα ειναι επειδη ημουν σιγουρη οτι θα με δειξει πολυ πιο κατω.Μεχρι και σε 67αρι ηλπιζα η ηλιθια.Τεσπα αφηστε το πρεπει να το παρω αποφαση οτι ο οργανισμος μου αρνειται να με δειξει κατω απο 68 πλεον...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup:
Βλέπεις μεστην καλή χαρά?  :Smile:  Εγώ έχει καιρό που το κατάλαβα πως το άνχος παχαίνει και βασικά φουσκώνει. Ενώ έχω χάσει μόνο 1 κιλό, όλοι μου λεν πως έχω αδυνατίσει και πως φένετε πολύ. και αυτό γιατί? επιδή απόβαλα το άνχος και είπα ότι είναι να γίνει θα γίνει.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

κι εγω το εχω παρατηρησει οτι το αγχος 'παχαινει" δεν ξερω αν παχαινει πραγματικα η αν εισαι απλα ταραγμενος και τα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα και εισαι και στην τσιτα με την ζυγαρια, παντως οταν ειμαι χαλαρη, κανω σωστη διατροφη και δεν κολλαω το μυαλο μου στην ζυγαρια (χωρις ομως να παραταω την διατροφη, ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΟ) παντα, αλλα παντα, ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, αδυνατιζω σταθερα και χωρις προβληματα.

----------


## tato

Συμφωνω απόλυτα... Γλυκιά μου Constance ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΕ ... Η ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΣΟΥ...τα λέω για να τα ακούω .... ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΑ ΥΓΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ----ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ---

Είναι αλήθεια ότι και εγώ εάν απομακρύνομαι για μεγάλα διαστήματα απο τη ζυγαριά παχαίνω γιατί νιώθω πιο ελεύθερη και τρώω πολύ. Βέβαια έχω καταφέρει να μην έχω ζυγιστεί και μήνα και να μην έχω βάλει ... βέβαια ... μετρούσα τα μπούτια μου με μεζούρα ....

Συμπέρασμα: τελικά δεν μπορώ χωρίς έλεγχο... σε όλη μου τη ζωή θα μετράω θερμίδες, πόντους, κιλά .... ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ΝΕΥΡΩΣΗ .... ΣΟΥΠΕΡ.... :grind:

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρααα 
Κονστανς δεν θελω ηττοπάθειες, ελα παρε τα πανω σου μην φας ξυλιές :P 

εγώ -1100 σ'ημερα :smilegrin: 
άλλα 2200 να φτάσω εκει που ημουν :yes:*

----------


## anthi1992

κοριτσακια μου μην αγχωνεστε!!!ολοι οι διαιτολογοι και παρα πολυ γιατροι μου εχουν πει πως δεν φαινεται στην ζυγαρια οτι χανεισ καθε μερα.....εχουμε τρελες αυξομειωσεις απο μερα σε μερα.....εσυ συνεχισε να τρως αυτα που ετρωγες στην διαιτα ...και δεις 8α ανταμοιφθουν οι κοποι σου!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> .Και ειμαι ενα τσακ πριν παω και παρω πιτσα και τουρτα και τα φαω ολα μονη μου!



Μην ακουω μαλακιες! Οσο τα γραφεις δεν θα τα κανεις κιολας... Ασε που αμα φας την πιτσα θα κλαψεις και πανω απ΄το κουτι... Γιατι δεν θες να την φας... απλα σ'εχει πιασει τωρα που κρατιεσαι και εχεις και ολα τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας κοριτσια μου..
Σημερα βλεπω ομαδικως το κλιμα ειναι αστα να πανε..
Περαστικα στις αρρωστουλες..
Γλυκια μου Constance, ξερω πως νιωθεις και το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι υπομονη..
Και εγω την Πεμπτη εφαγα πολυ (κανενα 3χιλιαρο θερμιδες χαλαρα) και με εδειξε την Παρασκευη -100 και χθες το πααααααρα πολυ 1200 και με εδειξε σημερα +500 γρ. αλλα:

α)χωρις τουαλετα β)2η μερα περιοδου γ)με πολυ αγχος δ)μαλλον αναδρομικα απο την Πεμπτη:P

69 kg σημερα και τα νευρα κροσια..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα βλακεια που ζυγιστηκα και χαλαστηκα..Απο τις 11 το βραδυ κ μετα ηπια μισο μπουκαλι νερο..

----------


## absolute

ψυχραιμια κοριτσια!!!δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι,αμα θελει να κολλησει θα κολλησει..

φταινε οι ορμονες που συνεχως μεταβαλλονται, η ψυχολογια και οι κατακρατησεις αλλα σιγουρα οχι η διαιτα...

Οταν συνεχιζεις κανονικα καποια στιγμη ξεκολλαει,απλα σου σπαει τα νευρα, το ξερω...

----------


## Constance

Με πηρατε λιγο απο τα μουτρα σημερα.Δεν εφαγα παραπανω πλακα εκανα.Και σημερα 1300 θερμιδες.Απλα θα ηθελα να ανταμοιβομαι.Πιστευω κι εσεις ιδια αντιδραση θα ειχατε αμα τρωγατε 1300 και περνατε 1 κιλο.:smirk:

Και ολα αυτα περι ορμονων και αγχους προσωπικα δε μου λενε κατι.Τον Ιουνιο που περασα τρελο λουκι και μερικοι απο δω το ξερετε, απο αποψη απωλειας και διαιτας ολα πηγαν κανονικα.Τεσπα.Αντε να δουμε και αυριο....

----------


## granita_ed

εχω ξεκινήσει ξανά κ εγω!!!αλλα αποφάσισα να ζυγιστώ τη Πέμπτη κ οχι κάθε μέρα γιατι τελευταία η ψυχολογία μου παίζει διάφορα παιχνίδια κ δεν είμαι πολύ καλά!
ασε που εχω την εντύπωση οτι οταν αγχωθω πολύ πρήζομαι!ελεος δλδ με εμενα πια.

παντως εβαλα στόχο να χάσω 5 κιλά μέχρι 20 Φεβρουαρίου.καλα δεν είναι?

----------


## granita_ed

α παρεπιπτόντως τώρα που το θυμήθηκα έκανα έρευνα για μαγαζιά με ρώσικο κ Πηνελόπη σε κανα δυο βδομάδες ( να χω χάσει κανα 2 κιλά) σου χω το καλύτερο!χιχι

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Με πηρατε λιγο απο τα μουτρα σημερα.


Kαλα σου καναμε...! ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ
Ρε παμε Great Wall για το τελευταιο γιορτινο γευμα...

Σημερα μετα τ'απειρα που εφαγα και ηπια χθες το βραδυ ειμαι στα ιδια ακριβως.... 

granita Μολις πεσω κατω απο 54 παμε σιγουρα... 

Σημερινο βαρος 56.4

----------


## penelope1985

Κοιτα πως λεω το τελευταιο γιορτινο γευμα... λες και παω στην ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα...

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και από εμένα! Σήμερα δεν τολμάω να ζυγιστώ γιατί χτες έφαγα κάτι αλμυρά bio γαριδάκια και ζαμπόν... Δεν έφαγα πολύ αλλά το βράδυ έπινα σαν τρελή νερό.

Υπομονή σε όλες κορίτσια, τουλάχιστον λέμε η μια στην άλλη τον πόνο της ... που να πεις στην μάνα ή στον άντρα σου το παίδεμα με τις υπερφαγίες και τις δίαιτες! Θα τα ακούσεις και από πάνω ....

granita μέχρι τις 20 φεβρουαρίου τα 5 κιλά είναι super. σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε δεν καταλαβαινουν οι ανθρωποι...

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!! Τατο μου εγώ αν πω του άντρα μου για κιλά ή για δίαιτα, ξεκινάει και λέει ότι είμαι άχρήστη, ότι τόσα πράγματα μπορώ να κάνω και δεν μπορώ να κλείσω το στόμα μου, άσε δράμα..... Και να σκευτείς ότι δεν τρώω και το υπερβολικό φαγητό......

----------


## tato

Εμένα polinaki ο άντρας μου δικαιολόγησε τις άπειρες ώρες αποχής από το σπίτι για την προπόνησή του (ερασιτεχνικά βέβαια) όταν είχα νεογέννητο, την επιμονή του να μην μου λέει πότε θα επιστρέψει κλπ .... γιατί είμαι βουλιμική .... μου είπε: με έχεις ρωτήσει εμένα που ζω με ένα βουλιμικό άτομο;
τον ρώτησα αν θα έτρεχε λιγότερο εαν εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα και μου απάντησε πως θα έτρεχε το ίδιο .... απλά δεν είχα αντέξει και του είχα επιτεθεί ανοιχτά μπροστά στους δικούς του για τις απουσίες του .... και φυσικά μου το ανταπέδωσε χτυπώντας με στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου!!! Από τότε δεν του ξαναμίλησα για βουλιμικά επεισόδια και για δίαιτες ..... δεν του λέω αν αισθάνομαι χάλια .... καλύτερα ... από μακριά και .... καθόλου αγαπημένοι

----------


## Constance

Ναι κι εγω χθες με τις 1300 ειμαι παλι στα ιδια.Απολυτα λογικο. :Cool:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημερα
ρε κοριτσια ειναι πολυ λυπηρο ο ανθρωπος που εχεις επιλεξει να ειναι το αλλο σου μισο να μην σε στηριζει και να σε κανει και χειροτερα, στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ τωρα με αυτα που διαβασα:sniff:


-700 σήμερα και μου ηρθε και η περιοδος, αλλο 1,5 κιλακι να φτασω εκει που ημουν*

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!! Τατο μου εγώ αν πω του άντρα μου για κιλά ή για δίαιτα, ξεκινάει και λέει ότι είμαι άχρήστη, ότι τόσα πράγματα μπορώ να κάνω και δεν μπορώ να κλείσω το στόμα μου, άσε δράμα..... Και να σκευτείς ότι δεν τρώω και το υπερβολικό φαγητό......


πωπω... ότνα ακούω άντρες να λένε τ΄τετοια.. γρρρ...
τα λένε και κάτι φιλοι του πατερα μου για τις γυναίκες τους και θελω να τους πλακώσω..

----------


## Ciciliana

καραμελα.... ωραία τα αποτελέσματά σου καθ/νά :smilegrin: τα πάς μια χαρούλα.....:thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Ναι κι εγω χθες με τις 1300 ειμαι παλι στα ιδια.Απολυτα λογικο.



Ψυχραιμια... Τι στοιχημα βαζεις οτι αμα παμε Great Wall αυριο θα εισαι μειον?

----------


## Constance

H μανα μου φτιαχνει πιτσα.:dork:

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα! σημερα + 500 επειδη εχ8ες εφαγα 1700 θερμιδεσ.. τοοοοσο καλα!!!

----------


## Constance

sanelaki σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε!:flaming:

----------


## sanelaki

δεν αλλαζω το τικερ παντως γιατι 8α του βαλω 7 μπροστα και 8α ξενερωσω.

----------


## sanelaki

ναι στον ιδιο σκατοδρομο ειμαστε.. εχ8ες ηταν πρωτη μερα περιοδου και ειχα λυσαξει ειναι η αληθεια. σημερα θα παω να γυμναστω κιολας για να πεσω λιγο!! τουλαχιστον κατω απο το 70

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> H μανα μου φτιαχνει πιτσα.:dork:



ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ!

----------


## Constance

Δεν ξερω πραγματικα.Μαλλον ειναι λογω περιοδου.Αλλα ειναι λες και οσο νερο πινω το κανει κατακρατηση.Χθες βραδυ διψαγα παρα πολυ και κατεβασα μισο μπουκαλι πριν κοιμηθω...τι να πω.Θα κοψουμε και το νερο σε λιγο; Εγω σημερα παντως θα φαω κανονικα πιτσα.Τουλαχιστον τη φτιαχνει απλη με ντοματα και τυρι μονο.

----------


## penelope1985

Και εγω διψαω τωρα τελευταια... πιστευω οτι φταιει το αλκοολ..

----------


## Constance

Ναι λογικο το βρισκω αφυδατωνει το αλκοολ.Εμενα με αφυδατωσε η περιοδος μαλλον,τι να πω.

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Και εγω διψαω τωρα τελευταια... πιστευω οτι φταιει το αλκοολ..


το αλκοόλ όντως κάνει κατακρατηση!! δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο στη διατροφή:starhit: αλλά αν το πίνεις με μέτρο είσαι μια χαρά!

----------


## penelope1985

Γεγονος απλα αυτες τις μερες δεν υπηρχε μετρο σε τπτ...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by tato_
> Εμένα polinaki ο άντρας μου δικαιολόγησε τις άπειρες ώρες αποχής από το σπίτι για την προπόνησή του (ερασιτεχνικά βέβαια) όταν είχα νεογέννητο, την επιμονή του να μην μου λέει πότε θα επιστρέψει κλπ .... γιατί είμαι βουλιμική .... μου είπε: με έχεις ρωτήσει εμένα που ζω με ένα βουλιμικό άτομο;
> τον ρώτησα αν θα έτρεχε λιγότερο εαν εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα και μου απάντησε πως θα έτρεχε το ίδιο .... απλά δεν είχα αντέξει και του είχα επιτεθεί ανοιχτά μπροστά στους δικούς του για τις απουσίες του .... και φυσικά μου το ανταπέδωσε χτυπώντας με στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου!!! Από τότε δεν του ξαναμίλησα για βουλιμικά επεισόδια και για δίαιτες ..... δεν του λέω αν αισθάνομαι χάλια .... καλύτερα ... από μακριά και .... καθόλου αγαπημένοι


Τάτο μου, εμένα ευτυχώς (ή δυστυχώς) οι μόνες ώρες απουσίας του από το σπίτι είναι όταν δουλεύει ή όταν πηγαίνει με τον μικρό βόλτες στους φίλους του για καφές. Ευτυχώς ποτέ δεν μου χτύπησε το θέμα βουλιμία/εμετοί, ίσως επιδή έτσι με είχε γνωρίσει και το είχε συνηθήσει πως κάθε γεύμα συνοδευόταν και από εμετό (ίσως και 2 φορές σε κάθε γεύμα). Αλλά το ότι είμαι χοντρή (αν και έτσι με γνώρισε) και το ότι δήθεν τρώω πολύ (και άμμα σου πω πόσο τρώω τις πιο πολλές φορές θα πεις ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαι ανορεξικια και όχι παχύσαρκη) το λέει συχνά και με ενοχλεί πολύ. όπως και όταν είχα γιγαντομαστία και του έδειχνα διάφορα στήθοι και του έλεγα έτσι θέλω το δικό μου, έλεγε ούτε στα όνειρά σου, κιόμως το "όνειρο" έγεινε πραγματικότητα μετά την σμύκρινση και ανόρθωση, έτσι τώρα λέει και για το μανίκι που θα κάνω, ότι ούτε στα όνειρά μου δεν πρόκειτε εγώ να αδυνατίσω. Λέω οκ, ότι πεις!!!!!

----------


## anthi1992

-500gr.....kai synexizoyme........na dw pote 8a stamatisw na xanw kai me parei apo katw..........:no:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by anthi1992_
> -500gr.....kai synexizoyme........na dw pote 8a stamatisw na xanw kai me parei apo katw..........:no:



Σορυ αλλα αυτη δεν ειναι ψυχολογια απωλειας...

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by anthi1992_
> -500gr.....kai synexizoyme........na dw pote 8a stamatisw na xanw kai me parei apo katw..........:no:


βρε ανθή πλάκα κάνεις τώρα???
500 γρ. μπορεί να χάνουμε τη βδομάδα και εσύ το είδες σε 1 μέρα..
Επίσης μην προκαταβάλεσαι για το "μετά" ωραία και πες οτι κολλήσει η ζυγαριά καποια στιγμή, να μη σε παρει απο κατω.. πρεπει να έχεις πείσμα να τα καταφέρεις!!

----------


## anthi1992

exeis dikio ciciliana!!!!!eimai axaristi mallon...alla einai i proti kai i teleytaia fora pou asxoloume me diaita....giati PREPEI NA TA KATAFERW.......:roll::tumble::yes: :Big Grin: :thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

Ε ετσι θα τα καταφερεις? Προκαταβαλοντας την αποτυχια...?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -100 γρ. 
68.9 kg

Παλι καλα γιατι χθες ηπια παλι 1 λιτρο νερο πριν κοιμηθω.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι με πιανει τοση διψα τα βραδια!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και μετα ζυγιζομαστε και τρωμε το ακυρο..
Καλα εγω διαιτα αυτες τις μερες δεν κανω,ας μην με κοροιδευω.
Απο αυριο ξεκιναει η σχολη,τουλαχιστον ολο το απογευμα ειναι απασχολημενο οποτε δεν θα τρωω βλακειες!

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Και εγω διψαω τωρα τελευταια... πιστευω οτι φταιει το αλκοολ..


και εγω το νερο το εχω ξεσκισει,οσο πινω τοσοοοο διψαω...

το αλκοολ αφυδατωνει παρα πολυ παντως...και κανει κατακρατηση...

το πρωι με ελεγε 51,100, τωρα που εφαγα τα παντα ολα και εχω πιει και παρα πολυ νερο, ζητημα να εχω παει για πιπι 2 φορες τουαλετα...

φυσικα τουαλετα ουτε για τον αλλο λογο....

...και λεει κοντα 53...ελεος πια!!!

----------


## Ciciliana

βρε absolute γιατί ζυγίζεσαι μετά απο φαγητό και πολύ νερο???
αφού ξερεις οτι θα σε δειξει παραπάνω!! και θα χαλάσει και η ψυχολογία σου μετά! 
δε λεω και μενα με τρωει να ζυγιστώ τετοιες ώρες αλλά δε το κανω γιατι μετα θα πεσω πολυ

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eμενα παλι ρε κοριτσια,δε με ριχνει γιατι ξερω πως ειναι πλασματικο το νουμερο..
Για παραδειγμα εχω πιει αρκετο νερο και εφαγα και εξω και με δειχνει μονο μισο κιλο πανω απ'οτι το πρωι!
Καμια φορα ζυγιζομαι και πριν κοιμηθω,για να δω τη διαφορα το πρωι σε σχεση με το βραδυ 
<--- ανισσοροπη :P

----------


## Ciciliana

χαχα.. μαζόχες:lol::P εγω μόνο πρωί νηστική , ή βράδυ αργά και αν έχω να φαω ώρες ΄.

----------


## absolute

CICILIANA απο περιεργεια βασικα, και για να δω αν με παιρνει να φαω κατι αλλο(αυτο σε αλλες περιπτωσεις, σημερα ΗΞΕΡΑ οτι δεν θα ερτωγα κατι αλλο)...και για να δω τι εχω να περιμενω την επομενη μερα....

δεν με ριχνει παντα,σημερα πχ με εριξε για λιγο,μετα καταλαβα οτι ειναι λογικο και επομενο και οτι δεν ειναι πραγματικο βαρος...οποτε τωρα ειμαι ξανα ησυχη..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κι εγω πρωι μολις ξυπνησω, πιπι μου και ζυγισμα! :lol:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Κι εγω πρωι μολις ξυπνησω, πιπι μου και ζυγισμα! :lol:


ε ναι και εγω κλασσικα!!!:starhit::starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Tωρα το χειμωνα ειναι τα δυσκολα που δεν μπορω να βγαλω τις ζεστες μου πυτζαμουλες!!!:no:

----------


## absolute

ναι ρε γμτ!!!και ειδικα στο "επισημο ζυγισμα" που κανω και λιπομετρηση ανατριχιαζω οταν ανεβαινω πανω στις μεταλικες πλακες χωρις καλτσες...μπρρρρρρρρρρ:wink1::w ink1::wink1:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ξερεις μηπως ποτε ειναι η πιο καταλληλη μερα για λιπομετρηση; Εννοω σε ποια φαση του κυκλου..Θα παω σε καμια εβδομαδα στη διαιτολογο μου!

----------


## absolute

δεν ξερω...εγω κανω στη ζυγαρια μου καθε Κυριακη πλεον(ειχα ξεκινησει κυριακη 28/11,οποτε το καθιερωσα τοτε μαζι με το "επισημο" ζυγισμα,παντα πρωι μετα το πιπι(γιατι αν περιμενω το αλλο σωθηκα)...

αλλα το σωμα κανει πολλες κατακρατησεις και κατα την περιοδο της ωορηξιας οποτε, λογικα πηγαινε 5-6 μερες αφου σου τελειωσει η περιοδος,δηλ καμια βδομαδα πριν τα μεσα του κυκλου.

με καθε επιφυλλαξη ολα αυτα,σε εμενα το εχω παρατηρησει παντως οτι ισχυει.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Και εγω κατι παρομοιο εχω ακουσει,λιγο πριν τα μεσα του κυκλου..
Ευχαριστω!!:bigsmile:

----------


## absolute

τιποτα κουκλα!:starhit::starhit:

ρωτα και τη διαιτολογο οταν πας για να ξερεις για την επομενη φορα και πες μας για να εχουμε και μια πιο επιστημονικη αποψη!:bigsmile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΟΚ!
Να δω ποσο θα ειναι το ποσοστο μου..Δεν θυμαμαι το προηγουμενο κιολας γιατι ηταν το Σεπτεμβρη η πρωτη και τελευταια ως τωρα,που ειχα κανει!
Εσυ ποσο εχεις;

----------


## absolute

σημερινο στα 51,100 μου εβγαλε 25,8%....

δεν το λες και λιγο...

αλλα στα 57,2 ειχα 29,4%........:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Στα -6,1 κιλα να εισαι -3,6% δεν ειναι κ λιγο νομιζω!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## absolute

ω ναι...γι αυτο και φαινεται η διαφορα με το ματι, πιστευω οτι εχουν χαθει σωστα τα κιλα!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

αλλα και παλι γενικα το % ειναι υψηλο γιατι κανω και καθιστικη δουλεια και καθιστικη ζωη...χρονια τωρα...

και δεν ειμαι και 20 χρονων...συσσωρευται το λιπος το γ@μημενο...

----------


## POZ

κορίτσια μήπως ξέρετε πού μπορώ να πάρω μια κάπως καλή ηλεκτρονική ζυγαριά αλλά και οικονομική?Δεν καίγομαι απαραίτητα να κάνει λιπομέτρηση..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Πολυ καλη μου φαινεται αυτη που εχω εδω κ 1 μηνα 
http://www.getitnow.gr/prod/eidi-spi.../prod470607pp/

Γυρω στα 30 την πηρα και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!

----------


## absolute

ριξε μια ματια στο ιντερνετ σε καταστηματα τυπου κωτσοβολος...


εγω απο εκει την ειχα παρει αλλα πριν αιωνες...και ηταν και πανακριβη για την τοτε εποχη...

αλλα εχει κανει αποσβεση με τοσα πανω κατω:lol:
:lol::lol:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Α ξεχασα να πω! Απο electronet την πηρα!

----------


## POZ

α ωραία θα το κοιτάξω γιατί εκεί γύρω στο 30άρι διαθέτω!τα οποία βέβαια όλο μαζεύω στην άκρη και όλο κάνουν φτερά..!Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## absolute

παντως ροζ εχε υποψην οτι καλυτερα να επενδυσεις σε μια και να την εχεις χρονια παρα να αγοραζεις καθε χρονο ζυγαρια...

βεβαια ειναι και τι θα σου βγει παντα...

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tato_
> Εμένα polinaki ο άντρας μου δικαιολόγησε τις άπειρες ώρες αποχής από το σπίτι για την προπόνησή του (ερασιτεχνικά βέβαια) όταν είχα νεογέννητο, την επιμονή του να μην μου λέει πότε θα επιστρέψει κλπ .... γιατί είμαι βουλιμική .... μου είπε: με έχεις ρωτήσει εμένα που ζω με ένα βουλιμικό άτομο;
> τον ρώτησα αν θα έτρεχε λιγότερο εαν εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα και μου απάντησε πως θα έτρεχε το ίδιο .... απλά δεν είχα αντέξει και του είχα επιτεθεί ανοιχτά μπροστά στους δικούς του για τις απουσίες του .... και φυσικά μου το ανταπέδωσε χτυπώντας με στο ευαίσθητο σημείο μου!!! Από τότε δεν του ξαναμίλησα για βουλιμικά επεισόδια και για δίαιτες ..... δεν του λέω αν αισθάνομαι χάλια .... καλύτερα ... από μακριά και .... καθόλου αγαπημένοι
> 
> ...


Ax.... πολύ σπάνια έκανα εμετό και να με καταλαβαίνει. Κάποτε έλεγα ότι έσκασα και πονάει το στομάχι μου. Περισσότερο του έλεγα ότι δεν αισθάνομαι καλά με το σώμα μου. 

Κορίτσια δεν αισθάνομαι καθόλου καλά!!! Από το πρωί έχω φοβερή ένταση .... νιώθω έτοιμη να ξεσπάσω σε βουλιμικό επεισόδιο. Σκέφτομαι να μην κάνω δίαιτα, να φάω παραπάνω στις θερμίδες διατήρησης αλλά αυτό που πραγματικά θέλω λυσσαλέα είναι ΝΑ ΦΑΩ ΕΝΑΝ ΣΚΑΣΜΟ ΓΛΥΚΑ. Ποσότητες απο γλυκά..... Θέε μου 5-6 βραδυνές ώρες πώς θα περάσουν .... Δεν θέλω να ξαναπάθω υπερφαγία! Θέλω να ξαναφτάσω τα κιλά που είχα .... μου φαίνεται τόσο γολγοθάς!!! Δεν είναι ότι πεινάω και με ενοχλεί ή δίαιτα είναι ότι ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ..... γιατί είναι τόσο κόμπος η ψύχή μου;;;;

----------


## fuxia

κάνε μια σαλατάρα χωρίς λάδι με τα λαχανικά που σου αρέσουν και κάτσε να τη φας με την ησυχία σου...Σε μένα πάντα πιάνει γιατί μπορεί να μασώ και 45' και παράλληλα χορταίνω..ασε που μετα νιώθεις απαίσια στη σκέψη να φάς 'σκουπίδια' μετά από όλη αυτή την πρασινάδα:P

----------


## granita_ed

σήμερα αφου ξεράθηκα στον ύπνο, ζυγίστηκα πριν απο λίγο κ με εδειξε το ίδιο.ευτυχως γιατι το παρακανα πολύ αυτες τις μέρες.απο αυριο ξεκινάω πολύ δυναμικά παντως.εχω ξαφνικά πολύ ορεξη για διαιτα.βαρεθηκα να το αναβαλω κ να με δεχομαι ετσι οπως ειμαι τωρα.θελω κατι καλύτερο.
σημερα δεν εχω φαει ακόμα αλλα θα παω σε γεννεθλια κ λογικα κατι θα τσιμπήσω.θα προσπαθήσω να μη πιω τπτ κ να φαω ελάχιστα.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαι εγω το ιδιο γρανιτα. Εχω βασικα ορεξη να καθαρισει το σωμα μου και να μην νιωθω ασχημα...

----------


## granita_ed

βασικα δε νοιωθω φουσκωμένη σήμερα ευτυχώς!βεβαια μετα το παρτυ θα λέω άλλα!χαχαχα

----------


## penelope1985

Aλλα φυσικα με τις κωλοαπεργιες θα μεινω τρεις συνεχομενες μερες στο κεντρο μεχρι τις 4... ετσι για να μην μπορω να φαω σαν ανθρωπος... να πρεπει να τρωω μαλακιες...

----------


## absolute

εχει παλι απεργιες αυριο?????δεν γραφει κατι στη σελιδα του oasa...

----------


## penelope1985

μετρο - τραινο 12-4
τα υπολοιπα 11 - 4 και ο προαστιακος λειτουργει κανονικα. ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ

----------


## absolute

τα εχουν γ@μησει ολα πια...:flaming:

----------


## penelope1985

NΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΟΥΣΤΗ! ΓΑΜΙΕΤΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΣ ΠΙΑ...

----------


## absolute

εν τω μεταξυ πληρωνω και καρτα 35 ευρω και τελικα καταληγω ολο να παιρνω ταξι...

για να μην πω για τη γραμμη Αττικη-μοναστηρακι...
και 2 μετρα την μερα να εφτιαχναν απο το καλοκαιρι τωρα θα ειχε τελειωσει...
και τωρα το "εργο" εχει παρει λεει παραταση ως το καλοκαιρι....
γιατι βρηκαν αρχαια ΛΕΕΙ,ε οντως τοτε ΝΑΙ,ΓΑΜΙΕΤΑΙ Ο ΔΙΑΣ!!!

----------


## natallia

ποιες 4 η κυκλοφορια θα αποκατασταθει κατα τις 5, παντως εγω ετοιμασα γευματα να παρω μαζι μου στη δουλεια -ενα τοστ και ενα ταπερ με σαλατα ρυζι και ψητο μπακαλιαρο και αντι να κατσω μεχρι τις 5 που θα σκασει μυτη το πρωτο λεωφορειο λεω να το κοψω με τα ποδια απο εξαρχεια - ηλιουπολη διοτι εχω γινει και εγω τρελη με αυτη τη κατασταση αν ακουσετε στα νεα οτι κατερρευσε νεαρη γυναικα στην λ. βουλιαγμενης θα ειμαι εγω !!!

----------


## penelope1985

Εγω ευτυχως θα μπω μετρο που θα αξεκινησει 4 και ενα λεπτο... αλλα και παλι... Ελεος!

----------


## sanelaki

εγω μενω παγκρατι οποτε ευκαιρια να παω και να γυρισω με τα ποδια απο το συνταγμα.. εχω διαιτολογο αυριο! μανουλα μου.. θα με ξεχεσει

----------


## Constance

Kαλα αυτο με τις απεργιες πρεπει πραγματικα να σταματησει.Και οντως με τις μηνιαιες καρτες τι γινεται.Παντως εγω σπανια ακυρωνω εισητήριο στο τραινο.Στο μετρο παντα.Αλλα ειναι μαλακες!Και μου εχει δημιουργησει μεγαλο προβλημα στη δουλεια μου, δεν ξερω τι θα γινει.Αυριο υποτιθεται οτι κανουν σταση εργασιας για να κανουν συνελευση και να αποφασισουν τι θα κανουν με τις απεργιες.:flaming:

----------


## granita_ed

ασε κ νομιζουν οτι θα καταφέρουν κάτι.λες κ ο Παπανδρεου ή ο καθε Παπανδρέου παει με το λεωφορειο στη δουλειά του κ χεστηκε.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα και Καλη Εβδομαδα.

Στα ιδια και σημερα. Κολλησα και εγω. Προβλεπεται πολυ σκατα η βδομαδα που ερχεται οποτε δεν θελω να εχω και τη ζυγαρια ως προβλημα...

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> ριξε μια ματια στο ιντερνετ σε καταστηματα τυπου κωτσοβολος...
> 
> 
> εγω απο εκει την ειχα παρει αλλα πριν αιωνες...και ηταν και πανακριβη για την τοτε εποχη...
> 
> αλλα εχει κανει αποσβεση με τοσα πανω κατω:lol:
> :lol::lol:


Κορίτσια να μπαίνεται στο apergia.gr. Υπάρχει ημερολόγιο απεργιών. 

Σήμερα είμαι μισό κιλό επάνω 51,5 ..... Έκανα πάλι υπερφαγία χτες βράδυ .... αισθανόμουν άσχημα ψυχολογικά και είχα χαλάσει τη διαθεσή μου γιατί έφαγα παραπάνω 1 μήλο και λίγο ψωμί το μεσημέρι .... Δηλαδή θα ήταν τόσο χάλια εαν έτρωγα 1300 ή 1400 αντί για 1200 και έφτασα τελικά τις 2300 με 2400;;; 

Πάλι καλά βέβαια .... κατά βάθος νιώθω ευχαριστημένη που δεν έφτασα τις 3000 ή τις 4000 ή ακόμα χειρότερα γιατί αυτό είναι το στάνταρτ έτσι και ξεπεράσω θερμίδες - ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΔΩ. Ελπίζω αύριο να έχω πέσει πάλι στα 51

Κορίτσια - αγόρια συμβαίνει και σε εσάς αυτή η ακραία συμπεριφορά;;;;

----------


## sanelaki

αλημερα! εμενα δεν μου συμβαινει πλεον αυτο!αμα ξεφυγω φτανω κανενα διχιλιαρο πλεον.. σπανια παραπανω.. αλλα μου πηρε 1 χρονο και για να μπορεσω..
σημερα - 1.100 69.4 αντε να φτανουμε τα 66 σιγα σιγα!!

----------


## mariafc

sanelaki μπράβο. Καλέ τι ξεφούσκωμα είναι αυτό? Μόνο σε μένα κατακρατούνται όλα πάνω μου ακόμα και το νεράκι του θεού;

----------


## sanelaki

oxi re su μαρακι.. και εγω εχθες ημουν + 500 για αυτο εχασα τοσο σημερα!

----------


## sanelaki

tvra pa διαιτολογο.. την τελευταια φορα που πηγα ηταν πριν τα χριστουγεννα και ημουν περιπου 66. αλλα μια 2 βδομαδες πριν α χριστουγεννα..αχ θα με ξεχεσει κια 8α εχει και δικιο..

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Σημερα -100.Δεν ξερω ποσες θερμιδες ειχε η μιση πιτσα που εφαγα χθες αλλα παλι καλα.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα απο μενα!!
Σημερα 78,2 , πρωτη μερα περιοδου και αρχιζω να ειμαι σε αυστηρη διατροφη και παλι!! Θα γραφω καθε μερα γιατι με βοηθαει παρα πολυ, αλλωστε εχει αποδειχθει αυτο στο αμεσο παρελθον!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*-100 σημερα και με περιοδο, καλα ειναι αντε αλλα 1400*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα,καλη εβδομαδα και υπομονη γιατι τα κεφαλια μεσα απο σημερα,γιορτες τελος..
Αντε παλι στη σχολη.. :regan:

-200 γρ. απο το πουθενα και με φαγητο απ'εξω χθες..βεβαια κατι μπορει να γινει αυριο και να μου ερθει αναδρομικα το +500:duh:

68.7 kg

----------


## karamela_ed

*αισιοδοξία θέλει το θέμα :P*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε αισιοδοξη ειμαι,δεν εχω και παραπονο εδω που εχω φτασει :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*έτσι μπραβο, να δω κι εγω ποτε θα φτασω :P*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα εσυ τα εχεις καταφερει πολυ πολυ καλα και πραγματικα εισαι παραδειγμα,το εχουμε ξαναπει!  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

* η αλήθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι κι εγω ευχαριστημενη με τον εαυτο μου αλλα εχω ακομα πολυ δρομο μπροστα μου, θα τα καταφερω ομως που θα παει*

----------


## penelope1985

Αν υπαρχει καποια που σιγουρα θα τα καταφερει εισαι εσυ!

----------


## nifitsa

Γεια σας, μολις εθεσα εναν καινουριο στοχι, αν και στον προηγουμενο απετυχα παταγοδως!!! Ελπιζω να τα παω καλυτερα! Παντως προσπαθω πολυ! Σημερα 89. Εκει εχω κολλησει παντως ατο σωμα μου και στα ρουχα μου βλεπω διαφορα. Φιλια σε ολες!

----------


## Constance

nifitsa κρατα γερα!

----------


## nifitsa

Πρισπαθω καλη μου constance, ευχομαι το τικερακι μου να φτασει το δικο σου!!! Εσυ ποτε ειχες ξεκινησει;;;

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια εγω σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να παω για τα 52. Σημερα ημουν στα Blanco και δοκιμαζα φορεματα και αν και το ΧS μου ηταν σχεδον μεγαλο (ΜΗΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΙΜΟ) το σωμα μ ηταν καπως... βεβαια τωρα ειμαι +3 απο το κανονικο βαρος και μολις ειχα φαει... Μπορει αν ξαναγυρισω στα κανονικα να μην εχω θεμα...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by nifitsa_
> Πρισπαθω καλη μου constance, ευχομαι το τικερακι μου να φτασει το δικο σου!!! Εσυ ποτε ειχες ξεκινησει;;;


Ποτε ξεκινησα για τελευταια φορα?Γιατι προσπαθω χρονια να τα χασω.:P Για τελευταια φορα ξεκινησα το περασμενο Πασχα(μετα τα φαγοποτια) οταν ημουν στα 83 και κατι.Μακαρι να τα καταφερεις σε συντομοτερα απο μενα διαστημα γιατι εγω ειχα τρελα σκαμπανευασματα τα τελευταια 5-6 χρονια.

----------


## Constance

Καλα Πηνελοπη κι εγω ελεγα μηπως παω και 60-62 αλλα βλεπω ποσο δυσκολευομαι και λεω θα ειναι θαυμα να μεινω και στα 68 σταθερη...

----------


## absolute

και εγω xsmall φοραω στα περισσοτερα αλλα στα τζιν τυπου μπερσκα 34 και μου ειναι τιγκααααα

γυρω στα 49-50 θυμαμαι μου αρεσουν τα παντελονια πανω μου...

----------


## Constance

Εγω φοραω medium παντως και 38 σε παντελονι.

----------


## nifitsa

Πηνελοπη μια χαρα εισαι μην κανεις υπερβολες!! Constance μπραβο σου αργα βηματα σταθερα και συνειδητοποιημενα! Κουραγιο να εχω να αντεχω!!! Παντως σας ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη, και το κραξιμο που μου ειχατε ριξει οταν εκανα τις χαζοδιαιτες. Προτιμω 1 κιλο το μηνα και μονιμα παρα 6 κιλα το μηνα και μετα να γυριζουν ολα πισω με το παραμικρο και χαλωντας την υγεια μου και το μεταβολισμο μου!

----------


## absolute

Constance εσυ εισαι και 1,72 ομως...βεβαια παντα παιζει πολο και ο σωματοτυπος και το %λιπους γιατι εγω και 48 να γινω τα ποδια μου κανονικα θα τα λες,οχι αδυνατα...

----------


## Constance

nifitsa ακομα κι εγω που τα εχασα αργα δυσκολευομαι να συντηρηθω, σκεψου να ειχα κανει και χαζοδιαιτες.Θελει υπομονη το πραμα...Εγω αν ολα πανε καλα θα χασω τα υπολοιπα κιλα μου μεχρι τον Ιουνιο.

absolute ναι ειναι και το υψος.Αν και εχω φιλες στο υψος μου που φορανε small επειδη ειναι 57-58 κιλα.Να πω οτι δε θα ηθελα να ειμαι ετσι θα πω ψεμματα, αλλα μαλλον αυτα δεν ειναι για μενα.Το βρισκω πολυ δυσκολο αυτη τη στιγμη να χασω αλλα 10 κιλα.Ας συντηρηθω τουλαχιστον στα 68 να μη χασω οτι εχτισα με τοσο κοπο.

----------


## granita_ed

Πηνελόπη εγω πάντως θεωρώ οτι ημουν τέλεια στα 52 κιλά.ήμουν αδύνατη αλλά όχι "προβληματικα" οποτε πιστευω οτι δε θα φαινεσαι κοκαλιάρα.βεβαια δε σου χρειάζεται να πούμε την αλήθεια αλλα αν το θες για να χεις 1-2 κιλά περιθώριο (για τις δυσκολες μέρες,χιχι) τοτε οκ.

----------


## absolute

καλα εννοειται!!!!!!!!!!!!!!συμφωνω μαζι σου!!και εγω το σκεφτομαι μηπως αυξησω λιγακι τις θερμιδες σταδιακα να δω πως θα παει...δηλ κατι σα συντηρηση,να μην ξανανεβω ποτε εκει που ημουνα...

αλλα το φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ ρε γμτ, δεν μου εχει κατσει σχεδον ποτε η συντηρηση...:no:

αμα ξεκινησω να το χαλαω με δερνει η μ@λακια αλυπητα...

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by granita_
> Πηνελόπη εγω πάντως θεωρώ οτι ημουν τέλεια στα 52 κιλά.ήμουν αδύνατη αλλά όχι "προβληματικα" οποτε πιστευω οτι δε θα φαινεσαι κοκαλιάρα.βεβαια δε σου χρειάζεται να πούμε την αλήθεια αλλα αν το θες για να χεις 1-2 κιλά περιθώριο (για τις δυσκολες μέρες,χιχι) τοτε οκ.



συμφωνω!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Constance

Κι εγω θα ενιωθα σουπερ 10 κιλα κατω τι να λεμε τωρα.Αλλα οποιος θελει τα πολλα χανει κ τα λιγα.Απο το Σεπτεμβρη εχω ξαναπαρει 2 κιλα.15 Σεπτεμβρη ημουν 67,4.Ας ξαναπαω πρωτα εκει και βλεπουμε.

----------


## absolute

καλλιο 5 και στο χερι παρα 10 και καρτερι....:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## penelope1985

Δεν ξερω ρε συ Constance... Δεν ειμαι καν σιγουρη οτι με ενοχλει το σωμα μου σε αυτη τη φαση... Μαλλον η ζωη μου μ'ενοχλει...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Δεν ξερω ρε συ Constance... Δεν ειμαι καν σιγουρη οτι με ενοχλει το σωμα μου σε αυτη τη φαση... Μαλλον η ζωη μου μ'ενοχλει...


Α καλα join the club... :Frown:

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ναι... ασε...

----------


## absolute

αχ, μην ξυνετε βραδιατικα πληγες....... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## granita_ed

join the club ομως λεμε!!!!!!!πραγματικα δε ξέρω τι ειναι χειροτερο σ αυτη τη φαση που ειμαι!ολοι οι τομεις σκατα!

----------


## absolute

και εγω πιο σκατα δε γινεται...

----------


## Constance

:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα ρε! Ο Αχορταγος λειπει...

----------


## granita_ed

χαχαχαχαχα ρε συ λες κ εχει πεσει καταρα..σκατα λεμε. κ τωρα καθομαι μονη μου, εχω ψιλοφρικαρει, θελω κ κατι να μασουλησω κ γενικά νοιωθω "αδεια". το βρήκα.τοσο καιρο εψαχνα να βρω τι νοιωθω κ τωρα μου ρθε.νοιωθω "αδεια".

----------


## Constance

Εγω νιωθω ακριβως οπως οι καταθλιπτικοι.Ειμαι συνεχεια κουρασμενη, νυσταζω και δε μπορω να κοιμηθω,θελω να καθομαι ολη μερα στο κρεβατι και να βλεπω ταινιες και να μη μιλαω σε κανεναν.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι φαση και θα περασει παντως ανησυχω.

----------


## penelope1985

Eγω θελω να ειμαι χαρουμενη... αλλα δεν εχω τπτ για να χαρω...

----------


## Constance

Ποσο θα θελα να σας πω κατι να σας παρηγορησω...αλλα πραγματικα δε μου βγαινει κατι.Οτι και να πω θα μου φανει αστειο.

----------


## granita_ed

Εγω οταν το χα παθει αυτο ανακαλυψα οτι ηταν απ την αναιμια κ τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα μετα απ αυτα που μου δωσε ο γιατρος.αλλα νοιωθω αδεια μεσα μου

----------


## Constance

Εχω κανονισει και για εξετασεις αιματος,ουρων και γυναικολογικες μεσα στο μηνα.Να δω μηπως εχω παλι αναιμια ή τιποτε αλλο, αν κ πιστευω πως οτι εχω ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο.Κανα δωρεαν ψυχολογο που θα βρω δεν ξερω.

----------


## granita_ed

τελεια..κ εγω εχω ραντεβου με ενδοκρινολογο αλλα αν μου πει γιατι θελω να κανω εξετασεις τι να πω?δν εχω τσεκαρει ποτε θυροειδη κ ορμονολογικα ρε γμτ

----------


## penelope1985

Μακαρι να μην εχεις τπτ αλλα και να'χεις παιρνεις ενα χαπι ακι εισαι οκ

----------


## granita_ed

υπαρχει περιπτωση να μη μου γραψει τις εξετασεις?ελεγα απλα να παω να πω οτι θελω να τσεκαρω τον θυροειδη μου κ να κανω ορμονολογικες γιατι δεν εχω κανει ποτε.

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι καμμια...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυτο το αισθημα του κενου,το εχω κι εγω..
Ειδικα στις διακοπες που ηταν κλειστη η σχολη, ζητημα αν εκτος απο το γυμναστηριο πηγαινα καμια βολτα...
Μονο στη θεια μου και 2-3 φορες για καφε,σε 16 μερες.
Ουτε για ποτο ουτε τιποτα..
Βλεπω το σωμα μου και ξερω τι με ενοχλει.Αλλα αυτο θελει χειρουργειο και οσο ξερω οτι δεν εχω τα χρηματα να κανω την εγχειρηση,τοσο απελπιζομαι και κουραζομαι περισσοτερο..
Μαλλον θα βαλω κι εγω καποιον στοχο,θελω γυρω στα 64-65 να μεινω μονιμα,να μην ειμαι ενα βημα πριν το 7..

----------


## absolute

παιδια ξενερα γενικα...και εγω τα εχω παρει με τον εαυτο μου, τις καθημερινες δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα μονο δουλεια-δουλεια-δουλεια...και δυστηχως δουλεια και πιεση εχω παρα πολυ...

αυτο που μου φτιαχνει πολυ τη διαθεση ειναι να βγαινω για περπατημα και να ακουω μουσικη αλλα τωρα νυχτωνει και νωρις και κανει και κρυοοοο...

και οι φιλες και γνωστες μια απο τα ιδια...βαριουνται και αυτες,βρισκομαστε σκ...

θελω να σταματησω να βαριεμαι τη ζωη μου αλλα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα να με κινητοποιησει...

οσο για τα κιλα τωρα και εγω το 48 το θελω για να μην καταπιεστω στη συνεχεια,οχι οτι θα τρωω καθε μερα τον αμπακουλα,αλλα δεν θελω να ξεπερασω ποτε ξανα τα 50...

σημερα ολο σκεφτομαι αρνητικα και ηδη νιωθω πρησμενη,θα κοιμηθω νωρις και λεω αυριο να μη ζυγιστω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειναι ωραιο νομιζω να εχεις τουλαχιστον κατι να ασχολεισαι,πχ η δουλεια..
Απο τωρα αγχωνομαι για το αν βρω μετα τον Ιουνιο που τελειωνει η σχολη..

----------


## absolute

ενταξει η δουλεια ειναι παντα δουλεια...δεν ειναι κατι που μπορει να σου κραταει τον ενθουσιασμο σε μονη βαση...

ξυπνας το πρωι και βαριεσαι,αλλα τελικα μια χαρα περναει η ωρα σου ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΗΖΕΙΣ αλλα και δημιουργικα πολλες φορες, λες και καμια βλακεια με τους συναδελφους και φευγεις χαρουμενος(εγω τουλαχιστον)...και φυσικα πληρωνεσαι κιολας για ολο αυτο.

αλλα απο εκει και περα????το μηδεν....

το καλοκαιρι ειναι αλλιως,θα βγεις και τις βολτες σου,δεν θα πεσεις στη ρουτινα...

το χειμωνα τι να κανεις?????ιντερνετ,μπανιο,κ μια δουλεια στο σπιτι...τιποτα στην ουσια!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αυτο σκεφτομουν σημερα,οτι το καλοκαιρι εχεις περισσοτερες επιλογες!
Ασε που δεν πειναω και τοσο,ενω το χειμωνα ολο θελω κατι να φαω,κατι μου "μυριζει"! :dork:

----------


## absolute

χιχιιχχι και εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη ολα μου μυριζουν...

βεβαια μην ξεχναμε και τα παγωτα το καλοκαιρι:smirk::smirk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα το καλοκαιρι μια χαρα κανω διαιτα,εκτος τα απογευματα στις καφετεριες που θελω να φαω ΟΛΕΣ τις βαφλες,να πιω 10 μιλκσεηκ σοκολατα-φραουλα και 5 παγωτα σπεσιαλ με 4-5 μπαλες και σαντιγυ!:dork:

----------


## absolute

ΚΟΛΑΣΗ απλα..............

----------


## granita_ed

ααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!! !!!!

----------


## kat73

Αν και ξερω οτι δεν κανει να ζυγιζετε καποιος καθε μερα, οταν προσεχω και ειμαι σε φαση διατροφης για απωλεια ζυγιζομαι καθημερινα αλλιως επαναπαυομαι δυστυχως. Οποτε λεω να σας κανω παρεα και εδω. Επισης ξερω οτι τα πρωτα 3-4 φευγουν γρηγορα γιατι ειναι υγρα αλλα δεν με χαλαει μιας και μου δινει δυναμη να μην σταματησω. Εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον

07/1/11 - 76
08/1/11 - 75,6
09/1/11 - 74,8
10/1/11 - 74,6

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! ΣΚΑΤΑ!

Χτες πεινα και υων γονεων και ας κοιμομουνα στις 11. Και ολη μερα στους δρομους. Και δεν εφαγα και κεικ. 
Και σημερα ειμαι -100 μονο. 100!!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!
56.3

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 77,8... -400γρ δηλαδη απο χθες που ξαναξεκινησα!Καλα ειναι για καλοσωρισμα!

----------


## mariafc

Πηνελόπη παιδί μου άμε να φας ένα κομμάτι κεικ μα ο δικός σου ο μεταβολισμός μου φαίνεται ενεργοποιείται με μιλφέιγ και γλυκά. Τα γιαουρτάκια τίποτα δεν κάνουν.

----------


## Constance

χαχαχα maria πες το ψεμματα!:P
Καλημερα κι απο μενα.-300.Κι εγω περιμενα κατι καλυτερο.Σημερα τελευταια μερα περιοδου.Ελπιζω αυριο να ξεφουσκωσω πιο πολυ.Παντως ουτε λογος για αλλο ελευθερο αυτο το μηνα.Θελω να ξαναπαω στα κιλα που ημουν.

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα και από εμένα κορίτσια! Μπράβο σε όλες! Kat73 μπράβο για την γρήγορη απώλεια, εύχομαι να συνεχίσεις σε τόσο έντονους ρυθμούς. Penelope κουκλίτσα μου γιατί στεναχωριέσαι; Ξερείς πολύ καλά ότι ένα παροδικό κώλυμα ή μια μείωση ρυθμού συμβαίνει συχνά σε ΟΛΟΥΣ. Έχεις καταφέρει τόσα πολλά όπως βλέπω από το τικεράκι σου .... είσαι αξιοθαύμαστη όπως πολλά κορίτσια εδώ μέσα.

absolute και εγώ βαριέμαι τον χειμώνα .... είμαι τύπος που θέλω να είμαι συνεχώς έξω. Με τον μικρό πήγαινα βόλτα κάθε βράδυ αλλά τώρα που αρρώστησε έχω κλειστεί εντελώς μέσα. Θεωρώ φοβερή έξοδο το super market! Μέσα κινδυνεύω σοβαρό από συνεχές μασούλημα ...

έχασα ευτυχώς το μισό κιλό που πήρα χτες και είμαι ξανά 51!

----------


## sanelaki

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! εχθες εκανα προπονηση απο τις 9.15 μεχρι τις 12.40τοο βραδυ και σημερα ειμαι - 1000 με 1450 θερμιδες!!!!
68.4 σημερα.. παμε γερα!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! εχθες εκανα προπονηση απο τις 9.15 μεχρι τις 12.40τοο βραδυ και σημερα ειμαι - 1000 με 1450 θερμιδες!!!!
> 68.4 σημερα.. παμε γερα!!


Σωστηηη!:thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Koριτσια βλεπω τρελες απωλειες σημερα!!!!
Μπραβο σε ολες!!
Πηνελοπακι μου το ξερεις πως αυριο ή μεθαυριο θα γινει το "μπαμ" και θα χασεις 1 κιλο για την πλακα σου!  :Wink: 

Σημερα -500 γρ.
68.2 Kg δηλαδη στα κιλα πριν την Πρωτοχρονια!:roll:
Τελευταια μερα περιοδου και μαζεμα ως την Παρασκευη που κανονισα εξοδο με φιλεναδιτσες!

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!! εχθες εκανα προπονηση απο τις 9.15 μεχρι τις 12.40τοο βραδυ και σημερα ειμαι - 1000 με 1450 θερμιδες!!!!
> 68.4 σημερα.. παμε γερα!!



ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΌ!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο σε όλες κορίτσακια

εγω σημερα θα κανω την διαφορα ετσι για να μαθετε :P είμαι +500*

----------


## kat73

Σημερα +200 δυστυχως. 74,8
Ξερω ομως τι φταιει και δεν πτοουμαι, πρωτον εφαγα αργα χτες το βραδυ και δευτερον και σημαντικοτερον μαλλον εχουν αρχισει η κατακρατησεις πριν την περιοδο..... Για να δουμε πως θα παει αυριο.

----------


## sanelaki

ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ πολυ !!!!!!!!!ειστε τελειες ολες!!

----------


## Hexenmilch

Γεια σας!
Μείον μισό κιλάκι από εχθές που έφαγα μεν σχετικά λίγο όλη την ημέρα αλλά το βράδυ ήμουν καλεσμένη σε γενέθλια και δεν μπόρεσα να αποφύγω την τούρτα και το προφιτερόλ (πριν είχα ήδη αρνηθεί τον μπουφέ οπότε το θεώρησα αγένεια!)- ευτυχώς δεν τιμωρήθηκα γι' αυτό!!  :Smile: 
Νομίζω πως ο μεταβολισμός μου δουλεύει καλύτερα από τότε που άρχισα να κάνω ποδήλατο κάθε μέρα!!
Και (γι' αυτό είμαι ιδιαίτερα περήφανη) απέκτησα επιτέλους, ίσως για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου, όρεξη φυσιολογικού ανθρώπου! Δηλαδή τρώω 2 μπισκότα και χωρίς να πιέζομαι σταματάω από μόνη μου- παλιότερα θα σταματούσα όταν τελείωνε το πακέτο!!
Νομίζω πως γενικά η όρεξή μου μειώθηκε από τότε που πίνω νερό με όζον. Παράξενο αλλά αληθινό...  :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

e palia ekana πρωταθλητισμο στο πινκ πονγκ. και εχ8ες εκανα μια προπονηση οπως εκεινες που εκανα τοτε...αχ!!

----------


## sanelaki

και γιατι να μην επιτρεπεται καλε??χιχι

----------


## sanelaki

xixi..e basika ολα τα αθληματα οταν κανεις πρωταθλητισμο ειναι ζορικα. αφου για να καταλαβεις εγω εκει ειμαι προπονητρια. και μου λεει ενα παιδακι.. κυρια δωροθεα ειστε καλα??? γιατι εχετε γινει κατακοκκινη? 
ε τι να του πω και γω? σφιγγομαι σφιγγομαι του λεω!! χαχαχαχχ

----------


## sanelaki

το σκασμενο κατι αποριες!!!εγω δε ειμαι 19 χρονων.. οποτε και το κυρια δωροθεα ειναι ενα πληγμα.. αχ!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Τι θα γινει ρε κοριτσια? Θα ξεφουσκωσουμε ποτε?
-600 σημερα
55.7

----------


## mariafc

και άλλο θες; Δε φτάνει που βλέπω το σκανδαλώδες -600. Λυπήσου την καλή χριστιανή που βάζει κιλά. 
Πάντως εγώ επιμένω θες και άλλο ξεφούσκωμα? Φάε γλυκό να δεις προκοπή. Είπαμε το γιαουρτάκι δουλειά δεν κάνει:grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Βρωμη και πολυ μου ειναι... γλκυκα απο την αλλη Δευτερα πια...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερες κι απο μενα 
-400γρ και σημερα, δηλαδη 77,4! Μια χαρα καλοσωρισμα και παλι!

----------


## Marry Poppins

Καλημέρα!!!

σήμερα---> 55,8... 56 δλδ.

πάμε άλλη μια...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ ξεκίνησα απο εχθές ..
το βράδυ δεν έφαγα αλλα ηπια 2 ποτήρια κρασάκι σάμου..

θα ζυγιστώ αύριο μάλλον το πρωι ..
αυτά απο εδώ 
επθιμονή και υπομονή σε όλους το καλοκαίρι θα τα σπάμε!!

----------


## sanelaki

καληερα και απο μενα!!! -300 σημερα.. 68.100 αντε να φταασω τα 66 να συνεχισω απο εκει που ημουν..

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα
εγω στα ιδια σήμερα 116,6 αντε να φτασω 114,7 να συνεχισω απο εκει που ημουν, το τικερ δεν το αλλαζω μεχρι να φτασω*

----------


## Constance

Σημερα στα ιδια...Τι να πω πια.Γολγοθας.

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!!! Χτες ξεκίνησα και εγώ διατροφή!!!! και (για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου) νιώθω ενθουσιασμένη με το όλο θέμα!!!! 125 στρογκυλο με την ζυγαρια της διαιτολόγου χτες.

----------


## Constance

eleni ναι δυστυχως.Σκεφτομαι να αυξησω λιγο τις θερμιδες προς 1500.Δεν αντεχω αλλο την πεινα.Θα αρχισω τα 1500αρια και βλεπουμε.1.5 ριμαδοκιλο δε μπορω να χασω σε 3 βδομαδες?Ελεος,δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο.

polinaki μπραβο που εχεις καλη ψυχολογια!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κοριτσάκια μου!!!! Η διαιτολόγος μου μου είπε πως η διατροφή που μου έδωσε είναι 1200 θερμίδες, αλλά εμένα μου φένονται πολλά όλα αυτα που πρέπει να τρώω!!!! Μου είπε πινάω δεν πινάω, να τα τρώω!!!! Τωρα θα δείξει το αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## mariafc

Γεια σου master chef. Καλή αρχή κουκλίτσα μου. Γερά γερά με τσαμπουκά. 
Για πες μας τι καλό έχει το διαιτολόγιο σου?

----------


## Constance

Polinaki μπορει να σου φαινονται πολλα και ειναι χαρακτηριστικο ολων οσων ξεκιναμε.Ακολουθα τη διαιτολογο και δε θα χασεις.Καλη δυναμη να εχεις!

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Constance μου!!! Εννοείτε πως θα την ακολουθήσω. και τώρα αλλά και μετά το χειρουργείο. Είναι υπέροχο να κάνεις διατροφή με τα φαγητά που σαρέσουν αλλα σε σωστές ποσότητες και συνδιασμούς!!!!!!!

----------


## nifitsa

Ξανα τα ιδια, δε μπορει μου κανει πλακα η ζυγαρια μου, που 89 να ειναι οι ωρες της.
Απο χτες ξεκινησα και διαδρομο...Ραντεβου αυριο!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -200 γρ.
68 kg

Πωλινακι,κι εγω στην αρχη νομιζα πως ειναι πολλα ολα αυτα που επρεπε να τρωω,μετα απο κανα 2 βδομαδες ηταν η πικρα:P
Καλη αρχη φεγγαρι (ετσι θα σε λεω στο εξης,γτ οπως ειπες εισαι μοναδικη!!!)  :Smile: 

Ελενη μου κατι που ηθελα να σε ρωτησω,η διατροφη σου ειναι απο διαιτολογο ή απλα μετρας θερμιδες;

----------


## polinaki1983

Ελπίζω πως σε κανα 2βδόμαδο 3βδόμαδο θα είναι το χειρουργείο και έτσι δεν θα έρθει η πίκρα που λες πηνελόπη μου!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε τοτε θα ερθει η γλυκα φεγγαριιι!!!!:thumbup:

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ε τοτε θα ερθει η γλυκα φεγγαριιι!!!!:thumbup:


χεχεχεχεχε:thumbup::tumble::smilegrin:

----------


## kat73

sorry gia ta greekish alla eimai se allo laptop kai den vriskw me tipota ta ellhnika..... Den kratiomoun omws....

-400 = 74,4 mia xara shnera, ante na doume kai avrio:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Nταξ παιδια οτι να'ναι 
-200 σημερα!
Δοξα τω Θεω...!

55.5

----------


## mariafc

εντάξει αμα λέω εγώ ότι με τα κεικ και τα γλυκά δουλεύει το πράγμα δε με ακούς.

----------


## Neraidoulini

τριτη 65.500
τεταρτη 65.100
πεμπτη σημερα 64.400
και συνεχιζουμεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα!!!! + 200 σηυμερα.. μαλλον δεν ηπια αρκετο νερακι χ8ες και εκανα κατακρατηση..

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Μαρια πραγματικα! Τι να πω? Να παω να φαω καμια πιτσα σημερα που την σκεφτομαι απο χθες?

----------


## mariafc

χαλαρά ρίξε και λίγη κουβερτούρα από πάνω ή κάτι γλυκερό τελοσπάντων και αμα δε δεις -600 αύριο να μη με λένε Μαρια.:lol:
Πέρα από την πλάκα τώρα φάε ρε συ πίτσα γιατί να μην φας. Δε θα γίνει κάτι αν φας 1-2 κομμάτια. Σε ορισμενα μαγαζιά η σε φούρνους πουλάνε πίτσα με το κομμάτι έτσι δε θα παρασυρθείς ή αμα δε βαριέσαι και θες και κάτι πιο λαιτ κάνε τη δική σου πίτσα με πίτα από σουβλάκι.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και απο μενα
Σημερα στα ιδια, 77,4!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια φυσικα.:dork:

----------


## anthi1992

να κανω μια ερωτηση κοριτσοπουλα??οταν εννοουμε κυριο γευμα εννοουμε ή το μεσημεριανο ή το βραδυνο?ή μονο το μεσημεριανο???

----------


## karamela_ed

*γεια σας γεια σας
Πωλινάκι χαιρομαι για εσενα, φαινεται πως η ψυχολογια σου εχει αλλαξει και το εχεις παρει ζεστα το θεμα 

Εγώ σήμερα -900 μυ το χρωσταγε η ατιμη αντε αλλο 1 κιλακι


θα παρω καινουρια ζυγαρια γιατι βλεπω πως αυτη κατι δεν παει καλα, οταν παω στην διαιτολογο μου θα δω τι ζυγαρια της την απλη να παρω κι εγω μια τετοια*

----------


## polinaki1983

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καραμελα μου!!!!! Ναι το έχω πάρει αρκετά ζεστά μπορώ να πω!!! Φυσικά δεν περιμένω και καμιά μεγάλη απώλεια, αφού ο μεταβολισμός είναι χάλια, αλλά παρά τίποτα, και 300-400 γραμμαρια να πέσω μέχρι δευτερα θα είναι τέλεια!

----------


## kat73

Τα ιδια σημερα, καλα ειναι. Θα προσπαθησω να πιω λιγο νερακι παραπανω σημερα... 
74,4

----------


## nifitsa

-300 σημερα! Δηλαδη 88,7!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα παιδια πηγα στον Ιορδανη στο Χαλανδρι με γονεις και εφαγα τα παντα... και στο τελος μας εφεραν και μπακλαβα με παγωτο για επιδορπιο... omg

----------


## mariafc

ελα βρε δεν πειράζει συσφιξες ομως τις οικογενειακές σχέσεις. πίτσα έφαγες τελικά; Καλά αυριο στναταράκι θα σαι μείον

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι μιση φρατζολα ψωμι με βουτες σε χωριατικη, χορτοπιτα, σαγανακι, φετα και λιγο κρεας. Και μπακλαβα με παγωτο.

----------


## mariafc

ελα μωρέ εντάξει δεν ήταν και πολύ τρομερά. Και επιμένω ο μπακλαβάς θα σώσει την κατάσταση:tumble:

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι δεν ειναι... τωρα που τα γρψα το συνειδητοποιησα...φουσκωσα παρα πολυ ομως...

----------


## sokolatitsa

καλησπερα και καλη χρονια σε ολους..εχω να μπω εδω περιπου 1 μηνα ...αυτον τον μηνα δεν εχασα ουε πηρα λογω φαρμακευτικης αγωγης..εχω 
απο την Δευτερα παλι απο την αρχη κ ελπιζω να τα καταφερω....

----------


## nifitsa

Good luck σοκολατιτσα!!! Ελπιζω οτι προβλημα και να υπηρχε να εχει ξεπεραστει. Πολυ σημαντικο που διατηρηθηκες και τωρα καλα κατεβασματα!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Βλεπω πολλες στα ιδια κ σημερα,οπως κ εγω.. :smug b:
Μαλλον επειδη ηπια πολυ νερο!
Θα το κοψουμε κ αυτο δλδ,μην μας δειξει παραπανω..Ελεος!
Εσας σας βοηθαει το πολυ νερο ρε κοριτσια;

----------


## nifitsa

Τι να σου πω εγω δυστυχως δε μπορω να πιο πολυ νερο. Λιγο κι αυτο με το ζορι, αν το θυμηθω!!! Παντως αφου πινεις, μην το κοψεις σε καμια περιπτωση!! Ενας διαιτολογος ελεγε οτι το νερο ειναι το 50% της επιτυχιας μιας διαιτας!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

Ρε πουστη τπτ δεν μπορεις να φας πια! ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

+700 σημερα... 
Φτου κι'απ την αρχη...

----------


## penelope1985

omg. Συμπασχω συναγωνιστρια!

----------


## herts

καλημέρα κορίτσια...πιστεύω ότι το νερό βοηθάει πολύ...πίνω πάνω απο 1 1/2 λίτρο την ημέρα + βότανα και 
τσάγια..Ελενάκι και Πηνελοπάκι εγώ δεν ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα...πλέον πήγα σε διαιτολόγο και ξέγνοιασα από αυτό...:bigsmile:

----------


## penelope1985

Tι σχεση εχει ο διθαιτολογος με το ζυγισμα?

----------


## herts

ότι δεν ζυγίζομαι πλέον σπίτι μου και κάθε μέρα μόνο 1 φορά την εβδομάδα στη διαιτολόγο..αυτό εννοούσα Πηνελόπη μου

----------


## herts

το ξέρω Λενιώ μου το ίδιο πρόβλημα και εγώ..όταν κάνω υπερφαγικό είμαι τουλάχιστον +3 κιλά την επόμενη ημέρα..

----------


## herts

μου είπε θα μου βάλει...αλλά ρε συ τώρα άρχισα...
το θέμα μου είναι και να μου βάλει..εγώ σε 1 γλυκό δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω:no:

----------


## herts

αλλά μου είπε ότι θα μου βάλει στη συνέχεια για να μάθεο το σώμα να το καίει..

----------


## herts

να σου πω κάτι...έχω συμβιβαστεί με την΄ιδέα των υπερφαγικών...απλα΄όταν χασω τα κιλά
θέλω να το προγραμματίσω πχ. κάθε Κυριακή...το είχα κάνει χρόνια πριν που είχα διατηρηθεί 
στα 55-56 για μία 5 ετία..

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Σήμερα με έδειξε 124,6 από 125,2 που ήταν χτες αλλά δεν το πολυπιστευω. Αν δεν πάω στην διαιτολόγο την δευτέρα να μου το επιβεβαιώσει η ίδια δεν πιστεύω τίποτα πια!!!!!

Εμένα πάντος γλυκό ούτε κατά διάνεια δεν δέκτηκα να μου βάλει. Ούτε μπισκότα. Δεν μπορώ να τα σταματήσω άμμα τα ξεκινήσω. Μου έβαλε μόνο μπάρα δημητριακών που είναι μέσα στα θερμιδικά μας πλαίσια. Και φυσικά το κακάο μου το πρωί που δεν το κόβω ούτε ο χριστός να κατέβει στην γη

----------


## herts

ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο έκανα τον συμβιβασμό...γιατί να το κόψω τελείως δεν γίνεται...

----------


## herts

τώρα είμαι 70,200 τί έγινε...πέθανε ο πατέρας μου και δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα...κακώς βεβαια 
αλλά ήμουνα χάλια και δεν μπορόύσα να κοντρολάρω τίποτα..

----------


## herts

Λενάκι μου, τί να κάνουμε έτσι είναι η ζωή...οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις
η διατροφή μου δεν με ένοιαζε και πολύ!

----------


## herts

αλλά να κάνουμε ένα υπερφαγικό την εβδομάδα είναι οκ(στη συντήρηση)...μη σου πω ότι ξεμπλοκάρει και ο μεταβολισμός...:bisou:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα παιδακια! Σημερα -300γρ, δηλαδη 77,1! Αντε εφυγε ενα κιλακι που ειχα παρει στις γιορτες! Παμε για τα υπολοιπα τωρα! 
Καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους!

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα κορίτσια,

Μετά τρείς μέρες που τρώω πολύ παραπάνω (χωρίς να έχω φτάσει τις 4000 θερμίδες) δήλαδή το μέγιστο 2600 έβαλα 1,2 κιλά. Δηλαδή ότι είχα χάσει την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα το πήρα με την μία  :Frown: 
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω δίαιατα ρε κορίτσια!!! Ζορίζομαι υπερβολικά. Ενώ χτες είχα φάει πολύ νορμάλ, στις 2 το βράδυ σηκώθηκα και ξέσκισα το κεικ και μπισκότα...

Τουλάχιστον να σας πω νίωθω λίγο περήφανη (μην γελάσετε) ότι τουλάχιστον δεν έχω πάθει τις ακραίες υπερφαγικές κρίσεις που κάνω... ένα μικρό βηματάκι είναι και αυτό.

Από σήμερα ζήτησα την βοήθεια του άντρα μου, ελπίζω να πιάσει γιατί πιστεύω, αν μη τι άλλο, θα με φέρει και πιο κοντά του γιατί θα νιώθω ότι πραγματικά με βοηθάει ένας δικός μου άνθρωπος!

----------


## sanelaki

εγω κοριτσια την προηγουμενη δευτερα πηγα διαιτολογο και με εδειξε 71.9.
πηγα εχ8ες και με εδειξε 66.9!!! και μου ειπε να μην ζυγιστω ξανα σπιτι γιατι ειναι κρισιμο σημειο και δεν πρεπει να αγχωθω.. σαν να σου λεει αγχωσου ρε φιλε!!!

----------


## sanelaki

και βασικα η δικια μου με δειχνει 1 κιλολ παραπανω οποτε οντως λεω να ζυγιζομαι εκει<!!!!

----------


## sanelaki

τατο μου γλυκια ασε τη διατροφη και προπσπαθησε να κανεις λιγο παραπανω γυμναστικη.. κοβει και την ορεξη!!!μπραβο που ζητησες βοηθεια!! με ενα στηριγμα ολα ειναι καλυτερα απλα ποσεχε μην σε πιεζει αθελα ου

----------


## tato

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> εγω κοριτσια την προηγουμενη δευτερα πηγα διαιτολογο και με εδειξε 71.9.
> πηγα εχ8ες και με εδειξε 66.9!!! και μου ειπε να μην ζυγιστω ξανα σπιτι γιατι ειναι κρισιμο σημειο και δεν πρεπει να αγχωθω.. σαν να σου λεει αγχωσου ρε φιλε!!!


Μπράβο βρε σανελάκι! Καταπληκτικό! 

Σε ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή ,,, ξέρεις όμως τί φοβάμαι ... ότι αν σταματήσω την προσπάθεια δίαιτας, επειδή δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το σώμα μου όπως είναι τώρα, θα αρχίσω ατελείωτες υπερφαγίες!

----------


## sanelaki

enνοειται καλε μην σταματησεις!απλα να την ενισχυσεις λιγο οχι απο απιψη φαγητου..

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Το προβλημα ειναι οτι οτι κενο υπαρχει στη ζωη μου το καλυπτω με φαγητο.Σημερα παλι στα ιδια.Πραγματικα απορω για ενα μελομακαρονο που εφαγα χθες επρεπε να ειμαι παλι στα ιδια?Σημερα παλι διαιτα.Και εχω και χαλια λαιμο...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by herts_
> τώρα είμαι 70,200 τί έγινε...πέθανε ο πατέρας μου και δεν με ένοιαζε τίποτα...κακώς βεβαια 
> αλλά ήμουνα χάλια και δεν μπορόύσα να κοντρολάρω τίποτα..


herts λυπαμαι πολυ! κι εμενα πεθανε ο πατερας μου τον Ιουνιο.Περναω την πιο χαλια φαση.Παραδοξως τη διαιτα την κρατησα.Ολα τα αλλα πανε κατα διαολου.Σε καταλαβαινω οσο δε φανταζεσαι...τι να κοντρολαρεις...

----------


## herts

το ξέρω constance μου και μένα Ιούνιο πέθανε το προηγούμενο έτος 1/6
αλλά ήμουν χάλια και το φαγητό παρηγοριά...κλεισούρα και μαμ!!
αλλά να ξέρεις έρχονται καλύτερες ημέρες...δεν τον ξεχνάς ποτέ...απλα
μαθαίνεις να ζεις με αυτό...

----------


## Constance

Δεν ξερω ειμαι πολυ απαισιοδοξη.Ειμαι τοσο χαλια εχω αλλαξει τοσο πολυ που δε με αναγνωριζω.Τεσπα μεγαλη συζητηση.Σιγουρα δε ξεχνας ποτε τον πατερα σου,απλα να δω ποτε θα το συνειδητοποιησω για να ξεκινησω να μαθαινω να ζω με αυτο...

----------


## herts

να τα πούμε μεσω u2u?

----------


## Constance

Στειλε μου οτι θελεις herts μου. :Smile:

----------


## herts

σου έστειλα!

----------


## mariafc

Costance μου μη μου απελπίζεσαι. Τρέφεσαι πολύ σωστά και οι όποιες παρασπονδίες που έχεις κάνει είναι τόσο μικρές που πραγματικά είναι σαν να μην έγιναν. 
Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι αυτό είναι που σε νευριάζει περισσότερο γιατί θα περίμενες να δεις κάποιο αποτέλεσμα αλλά να δεις που κάποια στιγμή θα ξεκολλήσεις. Νομίζω ότι το άγχος σε συνδυασμό με την κακή ψυχολογία επιδρά αρνητικα εκεί προσπάθησε να εστιάσεις. Κοίτα ποια μιλάει βέβαια τώρα αλλά αν κρίνω από μένα εγώ εκεί πιστεύω ότι είναι το ευαίσθητο σημείο μου και από κει αρχίζουν τα διατροφικά μου προβλήματα. Όταν είμαι εν ηρεμία και αισθάνομαι καλά αισθάνομαι μεγαλύτερη ευεξία, δεν έχω φουσκώματα αισθάνομαι ανάλαφρη ενώ όταν έχω τα νεύρα μου και κακή διάθεση όπως αυτές τις μέρες σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το φαί, νιώθω φουσκωμένη, δεν πάω τουλαλέτα και ενα σωρό άλλες παρενέργειες.
Λυπάμαι για τον πατέρα σου δεν το γνώριζα. Δύσκολη η απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου. Πριν 3 χρόνια έχασα τη γιαγιά μου και εκεί κάπου αρχισε η μακράς διαρκείας κατάθλιψη μου. Αν και από ένα σημείο και μετά ήταν τετελεσμένο γεγονός δεν μπόρεσα να συμβιβαστώ με την απώλεια, τρελαινόμουν και ακόμα τρελαινομαι στη σκέψη ότι θα μείνω μόνη μου στη ζωή. Μετανιώνω γιατί ακρίβως εκείνη τη στιγμή άρχισε ο κατήφορος. Επεσα και από τότε αρνήθηκα να ξανασηκωθώ αντί να σταθώ στα πόδια μου και να προχωρήσω μπροστά και κάπως έτσι εξαντλημένη ψυχολογικά δε μπόρεσα να σταθώ στο ύψος μου όταν προέκυψαν και τα επόμενα.

----------


## Constance

Μαρακι ευχαριστω.Οταν λεω οτι ειμαι χαλια ψυχολογικα σιγουρα το οτι εχασα το μπαμπα μου ευθυνεται κατα το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο.Εχουν ομως μαζευτει παρα πολλα και δε μπορω πλεον να τα αντεξω.Οσο για την απωλεια μου, δεν ειμαι τοσο φρικαρισμενη απλα εχω ενα αγχος μηπως ξαναπαχυνω,που με κραταει στο να μη ξεφευγω οποτε θελω να φαω τον απακα.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -400 σήμερα, 
εφτασα και τον στοχο αλλα ειμαι ικανοποιημενη αλλα δημιουργηθηκε ενα προβλημα και δεν με αφηνει να χαρω για την μειωση μου*

----------


## kat73

-200 σημερα. Καλα ειναι 74,200

Ξερω ακριβως πως αισθανεσαι, εχασα τον μπαμπα μου το 2000, θελει χρονο οσο και αν ακουγεται τετριμενο και απλοικο ετσι ειναι, μονο ο χρονος απαλυνει τον πονο......

----------


## tatianna

Χειρουργήθηκα στις 7/1/2011, ήμουν 136kg και σήμερα 14/1/2011 είμαι 132Kg

----------


## kat73

> _Originally posted by tatianna_
> Χειρουργήθηκα στις 7/1/2011, ήμουν 136kg και σήμερα 14/1/2011 είμαι 132Kg


Τελεια!!!! :thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-100 γρ.
Πρωτη φορα κατω απο 68
67.9 κg και εις αυριον τα σπουδαια μετα το μικρο μεν φαγοποτι,αλλα φανταζομαι θαυματουργο:dork:

Constance και Ηerts,λυπαμαι για την απωλεια που ζησατε..Μονο ο χρονος σε κανει να νιωθεις καλυτερα,αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
Σκατα και σημερα! Αδιαθέτησα χτες αλλα σημερα ειμαι +300. Δεν ξέρω γιατι...

56.5 σημερα και νομιζω οτι πρεπει ν'αρχισω ν'ανησυχω...

----------


## tato

Καλημέρα!

Είμαι 1 κιλό κάτω σήμερα! ʼντε να δούμε πότε επιτέλους θα σταθεροποιήσω τα 51 και θα σταματήσω την υπερφαγία για να καταφέρω να πέσω πιο κάτω!!!

----------


## mariafc

Μπράβο τάτο για την απώλεια. 
Ελένη μου και Πηνελόπη μου υπομονή κορίτσια μου. Τα χετε καταφέρει τόσες φορές σε λίγο καιρό θα στε πάλι στο επιθυμητο σας βάρος. Είναι από τα κλασσικά κολλήματα του οργανισμού. 
Και εγώ πάντως είναι τώρα 2 βδομάδες που αισθάνομαι ότι έχω πάρει αρκετά και είμαι συνέχεια φουσκωμένη και το παντελόνι σήμερα με ψιλοστένευε και όχι τίποτα άλλο θέλω να πάω bershka σε λίγο και ελπίζω να μη φάω τη φρίκη πρωινιάτικα.

----------


## tato

Βρε Ελένη πώς σε καταλαβαίνω!!!

Δεν είναι κόλλημα στη ζυγαριά αυτό που έχω πάθει! Κόλλημα στον εγκέφαλο είναι... 3 μήνες τώρα και βάζω αντί να χάνω αφού τρώω ότι πετάει ότι κολυμπάει .... και ότι έχει ζάχαρη!:grind:
Κατά τα άλλα κάθε πρωί ξεκινάω νέα προσπάθεια για δίαιτα....:fake sniffle:

----------


## Constance

Κοριτσια εχει πεσει καταρα μου φαινεται.:P:P
Εγω ειμαι +200.Εφαγα 1500 χθες νομιζω,αλλα τις 900 τις εφαγα μετα τις 9:30 το βραδυ.Μονο εκει μπορω να το αποδωσω.Αλλα και παλι 1500 θερμιδες και παχυνα?Δεν ξερω τι παιζει.Το προβλημα της δυσκοιλιοτητας εχει ενταθει επισης.Αλλα δεν εχω σκοπο να τα χαλασω ολα.Συνεχιζω τη διαιτα με τις ιδιες θερμιδες και βλεπουμε.

----------


## onelifeonechance

+400 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα
68.3 kg
Νοt bad:crazy:

----------


## kat73

Τα νευρα μου..................... +800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Γ@#$%2το μια ατασταλια ενα βραδυ και να τα αποτελεσματα.... Και σιγα την ατασταλια, ποπ κορν!!! Σιγα τα λαχανα που λεει και το παιδι μου... που να ετρωγα και τιποτα πιτσες σουβλακια η Goody's τοτε δηλαδη τι θα εδειχνε + 2 κιλα????

----------


## Constance

Ιt's official.Εχει πεσει καταρα.Τι γινεται σημερα και οι πιο πολλες εχουμε + και μαλιστα χωρις λογο!

----------


## smart

ρε παιδια κ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να μη φατε παλι μπορει να σας δειξει ακομη κ +1 κιλο!
σημαινει οτι το πηρατε?
δλδ εγω που απο μερα σε μερα μπορει να με δειχνει +/-2 κιλα να παω για αυτοκτονια?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ο καθενας αντιδραει διαφορετικα σμαρτ..Αναλογα την ψυχολογια,μπορει και το +100 να ενοχλησει καποιον-καποια!

----------


## Constance

Εμενα απλα με αποτρεπει απο τα υπερφαγικα.

----------


## mariafc

Αχ Ελενάκη μου μη μου απελπίζεσαι κοπέλα μου. Ξέρεις τι νομίζω ότι τις γιορτές προσεξες τη διατροφή σου ίσως πολύ περισσότερο με αποτέλεσμα να στερήθηκες ίσως κάποια πράγματα ε και τώρα είναι λογικό να περνάς αυτήν την κρίση. 
Προσπάθησε να συγκρατείσαι και 1-2 μερες την εβδομάδα να κάνεις ελευθερο έτσι ώστε να μην αισθάνεσαι ότι στερείσαι, να καλύπτεις τις γεύσεις σου

Costance μου τι θα κάνουμε ρε συ με αυτό το θέμα της δυσκοιλιότητας? Πλακώνομαι στα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά και αντ αυτού τις τελευταίες δύο βδομάδες το πρόβλημα είναι πιο έντονο από ποτε. Κάνω 3 και 4 μέρες να πάω. Έχω απελπιστεί με πιάνει και άγχος και εντείνεται χειρότερα.

----------


## Constance

maria αμα σου πω τι συμβαινει με μενα.Ολα τα κουλα σε μενα συμβαινουνε!Οταν κανω διαιτα η δυσκοιλιοτητα ειναι στα χειροτερα της.Τις μερες που θα φαω 4000 θερμιδες ξερω γω και ολες τις αηδιες (junk food,γλυκα) τοτε το αμεσως επομενο πρωι πηγαινω κανονικα.Τι να πωωωωωωωωωωω!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλα η δυσκοιλιοτητα ειναι η τυραννια μου νομιζω..
Καθε πρωι η πρωτη μου σκεψη ειναι οτι παααααλι δεν θα παω..

----------


## Constance

Σκατα με μυγες παιδι μου.:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μα πραγματικα..Και πιστευω οτι θα γινουν και με φραουλες,πολυ πριν το Αγιον Πασχα!!!:lol:

----------


## mariafc

Ρε συ ναι και εγώ το ίδιο παθαίνω. Όταν τρώω στραβά και ανάποδα μια χαρά οταν τρώω και καλά υγεινά φρούτα και λαχανικά τίποτα. 
Παλιότερα όταν έφτανα στο αμήν επαιρνα κανα dulcolax αλλά εντάξει αυτό δεν είναι λύση. Έχω κανά χρόνο να πάρω και δε θέλω κιόλας να συνηθίζει σε φάρμακα το έντερο. 
Αλλά ρε πούστη μου απελπίζομαι. Οταν δεν πάω τουαλέτα αισθάνομαι χάλια. Φουσκωμένη και γεμάτη νεύρα. Χτες πήγα μετα από 4 μέρες αλλά μη φανταστείτε έπρεπε να κάτσω 17 ώρες στην τουαλέτα (πολύ σταυρόλεξο :smilegrin :Smile:  και δεν ήρθε και η απόλυτη λύτρωση:smilegrin::smilegrin: Χριστέ μου τι γράφω μεσημεριάτικα. Αλλά πραγματικά σκατά με μύγες όμως. Αφού κάποια φάση μου χε περάσει από το μυαλό να πάω να δω μήπως έχω κανα πρόβλημα στο έντερο δε γίνεται πια αυτό το πράγμα. 
Πάντως εγώ σήμερα θα το φάω το ρυζάκι μου και δεν πανα στουμπώσω αστο καλό.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μαρια τι να λεμε τωρα..Εγω ειχα κανει κλυσμα και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ.

----------


## kat73

Μου ειχε πει η διαιτολογος οτι οταν δεν προσεχω και τρωω ενα καρο βλακειες την αλλη μερα παω μια χαρα στην τουαλετα γιατι βοηθανε πολυ τα λιπαρα που εχω καταναλωσει την προηγουμενη. 
Θυμαμαι μια φιλη μου που ειχαν τα παιδια της δυσκοιλιοτητα ειχε φτιαξει ενα μειγμα στο μουλτι με δαμασκηνα ακτινιδια και δεν θυμαμαι τι αλλο φυτικο και τους εδινε καθε πρωι μια κουταλια και σιγα σιγα δουλευε το αντερακι τους μια χαρα. 
Επισης για δοκιμαστε να καθιερωσετε για πρωινο ενα activia για καμια 15 μερες, λενε οτι δουλευει.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Για μερικες μερες με επιανε το ακτιβια,μετα τιποτα.
Τα δαμασκηνα οντως κανουν δουλεια

----------


## mariafc

α ναι? Δηλαδή να παρηγοριέμαι που και εμένα κάποια εποχή δε με πιάνανε ούτε τα φάρμακα. Αυτό το πρόβλημα με ακολυθεί από μωρό. Χοντρή, αδύνατη μονίμως. Ρε συ δεν τολμούσα να πάω κανά μακρινό ταξίδι με φίλους μήπως ξέρεις με πιάσει κανά ραντεβού με την τουαλέτα και τι θα τους πω πηγαίνετε εσείς τη βόλτα σας εγώ θα κάτσω κανά τρίωρο στο μπάνιο και θα ρθω να σας βρω. 
Εν τω μεταξύ για να το διακωμωδήσω και λίγο πριν κανα χρόνο περίπου ή και παραπάνω είχα αρρωστήσει. Επί 3 μέρες κορίτσια διάρροια. Περίπου 50-60 φορές τουαλέτα από τη στιγμή που άρχισα πλέον να τις μετράω και δεν υπερβάλλω στον αριθμό. 4 κιλά καλέ έχασα και γινόταν και η δουλειά σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Πηνελόπη μου εσένα τα δαμάσκηνα σου κάνουν τίποτα? Τα δοκίμασα και εγώ αλλά εκτός του ότι δεν μου αρέσουν αποτέλεσμα μηδέν.

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ο καθενας αντιδραει διαφορετικα σμαρτ..Αναλογα την ψυχολογια,μπορει και το +100 να ενοχλησει καποιον-καποια!



γι αυτο το λεω ουαν μου  :Smile: 
γιατι ενω ξερουμε οτι ειναι απολυτως φυσιολογικο καθομαστε κ σκαμε.
αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει ομως ουσιαστικο προβλημα γιατι
1)οσο αγχωνομαστε τοσο αυξανεται η κατακρατηση κ 
2)απο το αγχος πλακωνομαστε στο φαγητο.

γι αυτο το λεω, δεν ειχα προθεση να κανω παρατηρηση σε κανεναν.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι με βοηθανε πολυ μπορω να πω,παιρνω απ'το Μαρινοπουλο αυτα χωρις κουκουτσι..
Οσο για τις διακοπες, πηγα 2 φορες το καλοκαιρι απο 10 μερες περιπου και τις 2 φορες 0 τουαλετα..Δραμα η κατασταση..

----------


## mariafc

αυτο μπορει να δημιουργησει ομως ουσιαστικο προβλημα γιατι
1)οσο αγχωνομαστε τοσο αυξανεται η κατακρατηση κ 
2)απο το αγχος πλακωνομαστε στο φαγητο.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου. Όταν ζυγιζόμουνα κάθε μέρα και +100 να βλεπα με έπιανε τρελή κρίση με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνομαι περισσότερο αρα να πεινάω και να τρώω περισσότερο ασυναίσθητα γιατί με επιανε το παράπονο. 
Από την άλλη όμως όταν μπω στη διαδικασία της συντήρησης δεν ξέρω νομίζω ότι θα το εφαρμόζω το καθημερινό ζύγισμα. Το ζύγισμα δεν είναι για μένα το θέμα καθώς μπορεί να αποτελέσει ένα πολύ καλό σύμμαχο το πρόβλημα είναι ψυχολογικό όταν αφήνεις δηλαδή ένα νούμερο να επηρεάζει ολόκληρη τη μέρα σου όπως μου συνέβαινε εμένα στο παρελθόν. Εκεί εγω θέλω δουλειά.

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 64.4 σημερα και η καταστροφή συνεχίζεται...


Ελενη μου τι κακρατησεις ειναι αυτες σε μια βδομαδα??????ΟΗ ΜΥ GOD

PENELOPE Νομίζω οι κατακρατησεις τις περιοδου φευγουν την τριτη μερα και οχι την δευτερη υπομονη λοιπον

----------


## karamela_ed

*-700 σήμερα και εφτασα τα κιλα που ημουν απο σημερα αλλαζω και το τικερακι μου

Στην δυσκοιλιοτητα βοηθαει και 1 ακτινιδιο προ υπνου καθε βραδυ, ειμαι παθούσα 

Κορίτσια μην στεναχωριεστε, υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι που μπορουν να προκαλεσουν κατακρατηση*

----------


## Hexenmilch

Καλημέρα! -300 από χθες και πανευτυχής!!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Nταξ ουτε του παπα... Μετα τη χτεσινη επιδρομη στε γλυκα παντος ειδους... 
+100 μονο...

56.6

----------


## mariafc

απλά σηκώνω τα χερια ψηλά φιλενάδα. Ούτε του παπά. Τι στο καλό μωρή ο δικός μεταβολισμός ενεργοποιείται με παγωτό και κουβερτούρα? Μήπως να τρως μόνο γλυκά; Εμείς νερό σκέτο πίνουμε και μισό κιλό πάνω.

----------


## penelope1985

ΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧ ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε... η περιοδος φταιει... Μίλαμε θα πεθαινα αν δεν τα τρωγα... Και δεν ηταν και τοσο καλα και δεν μ εφταναν κιολας. Μονο εκει κατα τις 2 το πρωι που εφαγα την καινουργια Lacta με τα Oreo που ηταν χαλια γιατι ηταν σαν παρα πολυ γλυκια KINDER μονο τοτε στηλωθηκα... ηρεμησα λιγο ρε παιδι μ...

----------


## Constance

:lol: δεν εχω λογια! maraki εγραψες!:lol:

Σημερα -500.Ευτυχως που κρατηθηκα χθες!

----------


## Constance

Ναι ρε!Δε το συζητω.Επισης η καλη διαθεση σε κανει να βλεπεις γλυκο και να μη σου κανει καμια αισθηση.Ειναι πλεον φανερο οτι οσες φορες τρωω το κανω για να καλυψω κενα.Τεσπα!Συνεχιζω με πεισμα.Θελω να φτασω το στοχο μου επιτελους!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα! 88!!! Μεσημερι γιαουρτακι και Το βραδυ θα φαω καλαμακια ελπιζω να μην παει 89 και μετανοιωσω την ωρα και τη στιγμη που τα εφαγα!!!

----------


## Constance

Μια χαρα nifitsa.:thumbup:

----------


## nifitsa

Ναι!!! Επιτελους ξεκολησα!!! Φτυνω μη ματιαχτω!!! ;-)

----------


## Constance

Φτυσε nifitsa γιατι με τη ζυγαρια ποτε δεν ξερεις.Ατιμο μηχανημα!

----------


## mariafc

Costance μου μπράβο. Παιδιά μεγάλο πράγμα η καλή διάθεση. Τρεις μέρες τώρα που χω κακή διάθεση και νεύρα όλο σκατολοϊδια τρώω.

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Μαρια τι να λεμε τωρα..Εγω ειχα κανει κλυσμα και ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΕΠΙΑΣΕ.


πλακα κανεις!
ουτε το κλίσμα? εγω είχα κανει κλύσμα πριν την εγχειρηση σκολικοειδήτη και δεν προλάβαινα! νόμιζα οτι δε θα προλαβω να παω στη τουαλέτα..:starhit: ...σορρυ για τη περιγραφικότητα..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μιλαμε ειμαι περιπτωση Σισι,μη το ψαχνεις..:thumbdown::crazy:

Constance,μπραβο ρε κοριτσι!! Τελικα παιζει σημασια αυτη η ατιμη η ψυχολογια..
Νυφιτσα μπραβο κ σε εσενα!!!  :Smile: 

Εγω μετα απο τρελο νερο γυρω στις 3 το ξημερωμα,+500 γρ. με λιγο φαγητο χθες και χωρις τουαλετα εννοειται.
68.8 kg

----------


## kat73

Σε δυο μερες +1 ολοκληρο κιλο!!!!!!! 75,4 

Το χθεσινο βραδυ στο μεζεδωπολειο σε συνδυασμο με την κατακρατηση πριν την περιοδο εκανε το θαυμα της! 
Αληθεια εχετε παρατηρησει ποσες μερες πριν την περιοδο αρχιζετε να εχετε κατακρατηση και ποσο περνετε?
Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι συνηθως αρχιζω και τρωω και περισσοτερο και πιο πολλα γλυκα οποτε δεν εχω σωστη εικονα.....

----------


## onelifeonechance

Εγω παρατηρω μια μερα πριν να αρχιζει η κατακρατηση,σπανια ισως 2 μερες πριν.

Ξεχασα να πω πριν οτι μισω την Πενελοπε και τον μεταβολισμο της. :Mad:

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ξεχασα να πω πριν οτι μισω την Πενελοπε και τον μεταβολισμο της.


:sniffle: και γω.......

----------


## kat73

1 με 2 μονο? Τι λες τωρα? Μηπως τοτε δεν εχω κατακρατηση γιατι εγω περιμενω σε καμια βδομαδα και απλως τρωω βλακειες???? 
Αχ μου φαινεται οτι ολο δικαιολογιες ψαχνω......

----------


## karamela_ed

κοριτσακια -200 σήμερα
για να δουμε αυριο που ολοκληρωνεται η εβδομαδα  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα να'χουμε...
+300 σημερα και 56.9. Ο Θεος με εσωσε απο το 57 το οποιο μαλλον θα κοιτουσα εξισου ασυγκινητη...

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα κορίτσια. Ελα καλέ Ελένη μου μην το προκαταβάλλεις το κρεπάλιασμα. Μια χαρά θα τα πας. Μια νέα εβδομάδα ξεκινά δυναμικά.
Πηνελόπη εντάξει είσαι. Ήπιες και μπόλικα νερά αύριο το πολύ θα χεις ξεφουσκώσει.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!
Σημερα στα ιδια, δηλαδη 77,1! Και σαν να μην εφτανε αυτο... εχω και πυρετο!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

καλά τελείωσε. Δε σας βρίσκω πουθενά κορίτσια. Costance καθιέρωσε τις 2000 θερμίδες. Δεν παίζει ρε συ να υπάρχουν μέρες να λιμοκτονείς και να μην κουνιέται η ρημάδα και να υπάρχουν μέρες που αφήνεσαι και τρως λίγο παραπάνω και αμέσως δουλεύει το σύστημα. 
Τελικά έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πότε πότε ο οργανισμός το θέλει το ξεσάλλωμα του και ότι πολλές φορές η στέρηση και η καταπόνηση έχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## polinaki1983

Κοριτσάρες μου καλημέρα!!!! Αν και δεν κάνω καθημερινό ζύγισμα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι
11.1.11 ζύγισμα στην διαιτολόγο 125.4
Ξεκίνησα την διατροφή 12.1.11
και σήμερα, 17.1.11 (5 μέρες φουλ διατροφή δλδ) ζύγισμα στην διαιτολόγο 124.1 !!!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -400 εδω

κορίτσια μην πτοείστε και μην χαλιεστε, Πωλινάκι μπράβο σου, πολυ καλη απώλεια:yes:*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Καλημερα.-100 σημερα.



Επρεπε να φας και σοκολατα...

----------


## kat73

Και τα κουφα συνεχιζονται..... -1200 σημερα!!!! 74,2. Τι να πω? Τουλαχιστων η ψυχολογια ειναι στα υψη! Η βδομαδα αρχισε σουπερ, αντε να δουμε πως θα παει...

----------


## Constance

Οχι επρεπε να κανω κανονικα διαιτα σημερα θα ειχα πεσει τρελα.:P

Μαρακι με εσωσε το γεγονος οτι εφαγα πολυ νωρις το πολυ φαι.Οποτε το κανω αυτο την επομενη μερα ειναι μια χαρα.Οποτε κανω κρεπαλες βραδυ αντε να ξεφουσκωσω μετα.

kat μπραβο για τη φοβερη απωλεια.:thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε! Σου λεω... επρεπε να φας και σοκολατα... Παιδια τωρα θελω γλυκο. Δεν την παλευω καθολου. Πρεπει να αποτοξινωθω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια στα κοριτσακια μου..Τι κανετε;
Μπραβο σε οσες ξεφουσκωνουν..Εγω εκανα το μινι κρεπαλιασμα χθες με κατι λουκουμαδες αλλα τπτ το σημαντικο..Και σημερα -100 γρ.
Να δω ποσες μερες θα κανω να ξεφουσκωσω..
68.7kg χερακι-χερακι με την Constance !!:blush:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
-900 σημερα
56 ολα. 
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες!

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα!!!Επιτέλους κοπελιά δούλεψε και μια φορά το γιαούρτι
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Στα ιδια σημερα,δεν πτοουμαστε καθολου. :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Eleni μπραβο ετσι σε θελουμε! :Big Grin:

----------


## mariafc

Καλως την κοπέλα μας πίσω. Αντε μπρος στον αγώνα. καλέ να προσθέσω και τα ντόνατ στη λίστα με τις θαυματουργές τροφές?

----------


## karamela_ed

+200 σήμερα, εεε δεν γινεται να βλεπω και συνεχεια - χαχα
εχω ξυπνησει στραβα ομως σημερα γκρ

----------


## Silk

> _Originally posted by kat73_
> 1 με 2 μονο? Τι λες τωρα? Μηπως τοτε δεν εχω κατακρατηση γιατι εγω περιμενω σε καμια βδομαδα και απλως τρωω βλακειες???? 
> Αχ μου φαινεται οτι ολο δικαιολογιες ψαχνω......


σχεδόν μια βδομάδα πριν ξεκινάω να πρήζομαι εγώ, πετάω κανα 2 τεράστια σπυράκια στην πλάτη ή στην μούρη.
Όταν αδιαθετώ ξεκινάω να ξε-πρήζομαι. Δηλαδή ναι 2 βδομάδες περίπου τον μήνα πρήζομαι - ξεπρήζομαι... τραγικό είναι...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλως το το κοριτσι!Πισω στη μαχη!!  :Smile: 
-400 γρ.
68.3 kg αργα κ βασανιστικα..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα πεθαινωωωωω για το until Pasxa time!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ειναι και η Alexandrita τοσο φαν σου οσο εγω;;:starhit:
Απλα ελπιζω τοτε το Αγιον Πασχα να μην ειναι σκατα με φραουλες  :Frown:  :lol:

----------


## click

λεγε ρε. απολαμβανουμε

----------


## click

πασχαλινο τικερ δεν ειχε? κανα αβγο κανα τσουρεκι?!

----------


## polinaki1983

Ελενη μου εχει εκει που λέει χολιντεις.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ελενη μου εχει εκει που λέει χολιντεις.


στο λιλυ δε μου ανοιγει.
λεει

404 File not found
Sorry, your request was not valid.

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Ελενη μου εχει εκει που λέει χολιντεις.
> 
> 
> ...


http://lilypie.com/

http://daisypath.com/Holidays.php

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by click_
> πασχαλινο τικερ δεν ειχε? κανα αβγο κανα τσουρεκι?!


Δε φτανει που θα τα τρωω 10-10 τα τσουρεκια και τα καλιτσουνια,πρεπει να τα κανουμε και τικερ;;Μαζοχες!!!

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ειναι και η Alexandrita τοσο φαν σου οσο εγω;;:starhit:
> Απλα ελπιζω τοτε το Αγιον Πασχα να μην ειναι σκατα με φραουλες  :lol:


Πώς θα μπορουσα να μην ειμαι?????Το Αγιον Πασχα εχει γράψει  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-400
55.6

----------


## Constance

Σημερα +100.Το κοτοπουλακι χθες εκανε το θαυμα του.Ενηγουεη!:P

----------


## kat73

Και τα κουφα συνεχιζονται.....

17/1/11 ημουν 74,2
18/1/11 ...... 74,8 και σημερα
19/1/11 ...... 74,4

Το κακο ειναι οτι αυριο φευγω για το χωριο μεχρι την Τριτη και σιγα μην καταφερω να προσεξω διατροφη εκει.....  :Frown:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κοριτσακια βλεπω απωλειες κ πολυ χαιρομαι!!  :Smile: 

-100 γρ. σημερα
68.2 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Ηπια κατι κοκτειλακια χτες και αρκετα ξηροκαρπια και πατατακια αλλα δεν πτοηθηκα....
-100 σημερα

55.5

----------


## mariafc

μπράβο κοριτσάρες. Αυτή η βδομάδα σας πάει εξαιρετικά.

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.Χθες εκανα συντηρηση με το βραδυνο ποτο και τα ξηροκαρπια.Σημερα στα ιδια,λογικον. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα στα ιδια,πιθανοτατα λογω ψωμιου και μελιου χθες κατα τις 12 το βραδυ..Αδιορθωτο μυαλο..
Με πηρε τηλ η διατροφολογος μου και αυριο παω για λιπομετρηση!! :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

Και θα μιλησουμε γενικως και για συντηρηση

----------


## penelope1985

+200 σημερα χωρις κανενα απολυτως λογο....

55.7
Καλημερα και καλο σαββατοκυριακο!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα εγώ ακόμη δεν έχω ξεκινήσει..
ντρέπομαι 

ΔΕΥΤΈΡΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ 
δίαιτα για 5 εβδομάδες και δεν θα καταλαβαίνω τίποτα 
1 μήας θα είναι θα περάσει!!
και μέχρι τότε θα τρώω φυσιολογικά 
΄'οχι τα πάντα λες και δνε θα ξαναφάω ποτέ!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Γεια σας κοριτσαρες, εγω δεν λεω να πεσω κατω απο τα 114 παιζω μεταξυ 114 και 114,2 απο την Δευτέρα
δεν ξέρω αν φταιει οτι ειμαι στις γονιμες και οι κακη ψυχολογια παντως δεν πεφτω

Σήμερα πήγα και στην διαιτολόγο και εχω χασει και 1200 λιπος σε 2 εβδομαδες :smilegrin:*

----------


## smart

μπραβο!!!!
τελεια η απωλεια λιπους!!
μη σκας για την ενδιεξη της ζυγαριας... οταν ξεκολλησεις να δεις αποτομα τη διαφορα!!!
το σημαντικο εινα ιοτι εχεις χασει λιπος, αρα δεν κολλησες  :Wink: 
(φυσικα κ παιζει ρολο κ η ωορηξια κ η κακη ψυχολογια )

----------


## karamela_ed

σήμερα παράγγειλα μεσω νετ και την καινουρια μου ζυγαρια γιατι αυτη που εχω μου κανει νουμερα :Wink:

----------


## tatianna

Καλησπερα σε ολους! Μετα απο 15 μερες που εκανα χειρουργιο σλιβ η ζυγαρια δειχνει 127,50. Εκει που η ζυγαρια ηταν ο εχθρος μου σιγα σιγα αποκτουμε αλλες σχεσεις πιο φιλικες.

----------


## Constance

Χθες βραδυ πηγα σε γενεθλια κι εφαγα παστα και σοκολατακια και πατατακια.Σημερα 69,2.ΟΥΦ!

----------


## Constance

Λειπω κυριολεκτικα ολη μερα για δουλεια.Πριν λιγο γυρισα κι εχω φυγει απο τις 11 το πρωι.

----------


## Constance

Αυτο ξαναπεστο!Εργασιοθεραπεια! !!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Λοιποοοον γλυκες μου συμφορουμιτισσες!
Σημερα ηταν μια μεγαλη μερα..Ελειπα κι εγω απο τις 10παρα και γυρισα 8!
Τελοσπαντων, με τη δικη μου ζυγαρια -200 γρ. 
68 kg νταν

Πηγα στη διαιτολογο και με τα ρουχα χωρις παπουτσια,68.9 οποτε λογικα το ιδιο πανε οι ζυγαριες μας..
Μου εδωσε μια συντηρηση με κατι πρωινα ελευθερα,1 γλυκο κανονικο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα απογευμα και 1 μικροτερο+1 φρουτο ενα αλλο απογευμα,μερικα ελευθερα μεσημερια και κατι βραδυνα αναλογα το μεσημερι,θα σας τα γραψω αναλυτικα καποια αλλη στιγμη γτ τωρα τα λεω μπερδεμενα απο την ανυπομονησια μου να σας πω τα αποτελεσματα της λιπομετρησης μου!!
Λοιπον,ξεκινησα περιπου στο 44% ποσοστο λιπους, στη 1/2/10

25/6/10 στα 82 κιλα--------> λιπος 37.5%, 
ενυδατωση 45,7% (δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο),
δεξι ποδι 40,7% λιπος,
αριστερο ποδι 39.7% λιπος, 
δεξι χερι 37% λιπος, 
αριστερο χερι 36,4% λιπος
κορμος 36,1% λιπος

21/1/11 στ 68 κιλα--------> λιπος 22,75 !!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncing::bouncing: :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
ενυδατωση 56,6% (δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο),
δεξι ποδι 30,2% λιπος,
αριστερο ποδι 28,3% λιπος, 
δεξι χερι 18,2% λιπος, 
αριστερο χερι 18,3% λιπος
κορμος 19% λιπος

Ειμαι πολυ πολυ χαρουμενη!! Μου ειπε και η διαιτολογος μου πως τα πηγα πολυ καλα!!  :Smile: 
Και ειχα τη χαρα μου και το ελεγε στο αγορι μου κ ενα φιλο του,και μου ειπε ο φιλος του "μπραβο και 10% να παει το ποσοστο σου ακομη καλυτερα"
 :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Embarrassment: :crazy:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Οντως ειναι σουπερ,ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!:bouncy:

----------


## mariafc

Μπραβο ρε πηνελόπη. Τελεια τα αποτελέσματα. Τσάμπα είχες αγχωθεί. ʼντε άυριο κοπελιά ελεύθερο να το γιορτάσεις.

----------


## Silk

ποιο 10 έπρεπε να του έλεγες ,ΜΗΔΕΝ !!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


:cul:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χαχαχαχα μα ειδες βρε Σιλκ,ολοι οι ανισοροποι σε εμενα τυχαινουν!!
Το ελευθερο το εκανα αποψε με μια γυρουκλα!:starhit:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 21/1/11 στ 68 κιλα--------> λιπος 22,75 !!!!!!!!!!!!!:bouncing::bouncing:
> ενυδατωση 56,6% (δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο),
> δεξι ποδι 30,2% λιπος,
> αριστερο ποδι 28,3% λιπος, 
> δεξι χερι 18,2% λιπος, 
> αριστερο χερι 18,3% λιπος
> κορμος 19% λιπος


αν και λιγο τρομακτικο ειναι να βγαινουν μετρησεις στο καθε σημειο :P
ειναι ΠΑΡΑ πολυ εντυπωσιακη η διαφορα!!!

μπραβο Γουανοφα(ρε το σηριαλ το παρακολουθεις???)
τα καταφερες!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

λιγοτερη γκρινια και μουρτζουφλια απο δω και περα :saint:

----------


## click

αχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαχαχ ααχχαχααχαχαχαχ

βαζε της ιδεες τωρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## click

αμα τη δεις στην αθηνα να κουναει δεξι ποδι και αριστερο χερι υπερβολικα, κρατα αποστασεις μη σου ρθει καμμια αδεσποτη :P

edit: τραβα και κανα βιντεο.. (Εχουμε και μεις ψυχη :P )

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Λοιποοοον γλυκες μου συμφορουμιτισσες!
> Σημερα ηταν μια μεγαλη μερα..Ελειπα κι εγω απο τις 10παρα και γυρισα 8!
> Τελοσπαντων, με τη δικη μου ζυγαρια -200 γρ. 
> 68 kg νταν
> 
> Πηγα στη διαιτολογο και με τα ρουχα χωρις παπουτσια,68.9 οποτε λογικα το ιδιο πανε οι ζυγαριες μας..
> Μου εδωσε μια συντηρηση με κατι πρωινα ελευθερα,1 γλυκο κανονικο 1 φορα την εβδομαδα απογευμα και 1 μικροτερο+1 φρουτο ενα αλλο απογευμα,μερικα ελευθερα μεσημερια και κατι βραδυνα αναλογα το μεσημερι,θα σας τα γραψω αναλυτικα καποια αλλη στιγμη γτ τωρα τα λεω μπερδεμενα απο την ανυπομονησια μου να σας πω τα αποτελεσματα της λιπομετρησης μου!!
> Λοιπον,ξεκινησα περιπου στο 44% ποσοστο λιπους, στη 1/2/10
> ...



κοριτσακι μας χιλια μπραβο!!!!
εισαι απιστευτη!!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!
(κριμα που δεν εκανε λιπομετρηση κ στ αφτια!!εχω μεγαλη απορια αν τελικα παχαινουν-αδυνατιζουν η τζαμπα τη νεχουμε την εκφραση lol)
(10% του λιπους εννοουσε ο φιλος? χαζο ειναι ? )

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

-400 σημερα...
55.3
Ακομα να πεσω απο τα 55... γαμωτο...

----------


## mariafc

όταν η μαρία μιλάει και λέει ότι το vitaline δεν είναι αποδοτικό δεν την ακούς. :spin:
Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ria_ed

77.3

----------


## petallouditsaa

-700gr meta apo mia bdomada

Kalimera

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+200 σημερα.Αν δε σταματησω να τρωω εξω διαιτα δεν κανω.Σημερα θα φαω μεσημεριανο πριν φυγω για δουλεια δηλαδη 12 και.:thumbdown:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα κορίτσια -300 σήμερα με το ζορι εδειξε 113,9 η ζυγαρια, εχω κατακράτηση μαλλον λογω γονιμων ημερων, αλλα ελεος μου εχει σπασει τα νευρα αυτη την εβδομαδα*

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλά ναι τι ειναι αυτη η μέτρηση σε κάθε χέρι και πόδι χωριστά? Εγώ θα κουνύσα μετά περισσότερο το παχύτερο χέρι-πόδι για να αδυνατίσει και να γίνε ίσα με το άλλο...:crazy:


Καλα που μου το ειπατε,δεν ειχα σκεφτει κατι τετοιο..
Αν και χθες που ειδα τη διαφορα αναμεσα στα ακρα, λιγο μου φανηκε καπως..:wow:
Αλλα θα πηγαινω σερνοντας για να μην χασω απο τον κορμο λιπος,αριστερο ποδι και δεξι χερι ακινητα και δεξι ποδι και αριστερο χερι θα τα κουναω και θα τα γυμναζω περισσοτερο.. Η τρελη του χωριου:smirk:

Σμαρτ ναι,το ζαβο μου ειπε να παω 10% λιπος γτ καλο λεει θα ειναι! 

Σημερα στα ιδια!
68 ολα,με φυλαξε ο Θεος απο την ανοδο λογω της γυρουμπας χθες!

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by ria_
> 77.3


:thumbup:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Αφού το 12.2% είναι στο στήθος, έχεις ήδη 10% λίπος!:bigsmile::love:


τετοια πες της να ψαχνεται για φουστανο παλι σαββατιατικα :P

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλά ναι τι ειναι αυτη η μέτρηση σε κάθε χέρι και πόδι χωριστά? Εγώ θα κουνύσα μετά περισσότερο το παχύτερο χέρι-πόδι για να αδυνατίσει και να γίνε ίσα με το άλλο...:crazy:
> 
> 
> ...


καλα πες του, ας το φτασει αυτος πες του...
αλλα μη χασει αλλο απ τον εγκεφαλο πες του... οριακα ειναι :P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μωρε ναι οριακα..Παιρνει κ αυτος κατι σκονες πρωτεινες πριν την προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο και νομιζει οτι κ εγω παω να γινω φετες και να εχω λιπος 8%

Καλα για την πλαστικη εψαχνα πρωι πρωι παλι στο γκουγκλ,που το ξερετε καλε;;
Το ξαναειπα κ στη μανα μου πως θα παω σε εναν γιατρο στο νοσοκομειο να μου πει αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δικαιολογει το ΙΚΑ αλλιως θα μαζεψω τα χρηματα να παω απ'εξω.Αλλα ειλικρινα θελει πολυ ψαξιμο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μια φιλη μου ειχε 9% στα 48 κιλα αλλα χωρις διαιτα,ηταν ετσι ανεκαθεν

----------


## onelifeonechance

Δε ξερω ντοκτορ,μη μου βαζεις δυσκολα!

<---ξανθια :Cool:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Δε ξερω ντοκτορ,μη μου βαζεις δυσκολα!

<---ξανθια :Cool:

----------


## smart

ναι μη μας μπερδεις ελεκαλι :P
πες ενα 18 % κατωτατο για τις γυναικες κ εκλεισε  :Wink:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 25/6/10 στα 82 κιλα--------> λιπος 37.5%, 
> ενυδατωση 45,7% (δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο),
> δεξι ποδι 40,7% λιπος,
> αριστερο ποδι 39.7% λιπος, 
> δεξι χερι 37% λιπος, 
> αριστερο χερι 36,4% λιπος
> κορμος 36,1% λιπος
> 
> ...


μπραβοοοοο one!!!καταπληκτικα!!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Μωρε ναι οριακα..Παιρνει κ αυτος κατι σκονες πρωτεινες πριν την προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο


ΩΧ
εχει και νευρα κροσια??


Ρια, ξεκινας? ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ!:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## ria_ed

click... ΝΑΙ!!! :love: THANKS!

----------


## ria_ed

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Μωρε ναι οριακα..Παιρνει κ αυτος κατι σκονες πρωτεινες πριν την προπονηση στο γυμναστηριο
> 
> 
> ...


Τονε λενε και dare? :P

----------


## Constance

Μια απο τα ιδια σημερα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Constance

:thumbup:Εχω σηκωσει τα χερια ψηλα δεν ξερω τι φταιει.Xθες που βγηκα πηρα σοδα δηλαδη ελεος.

----------


## Constance

Αγχος εχω με τη δουλεια.Η περιοδος αργει.Η τουαλετα εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι.Πιστευω ειναι η δυσκοιλιοτητα.Αλλα θα επιμεινω.Δε με περνει αλλωστε ουτε να φαω παραπανω ουτε τπτ.
Ελενακι μου!:love:

----------


## karamela_ed

*κορίτσια -200 σήμερα με ψυχολογια σκατα, αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν εχω παει καλα:sniffle:*

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα παιδια... Χτες μετα τα απειρα ποτα αλλα σχεδον καθολου φαι ειμαι μονο +100. Βεβαια χορευα 5 ωρες... οποτε καηκε και καμια θερμιδα... 
Τωρα θα φαω γυρο. Ετσι για το τρελο κρατημα της βδομαδας...

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καραμελίτσα όμως είδες τριάρι!!!:yes:


Λενακι μου ειδα τριαρι δε λεω αλλα αυριο να δω μηπως κανω κανενα ξεσπασμα που ολοκληρωνεται η εβδομαδα, δεν εμπιστευομαι και την ζυγαρια που εχω γμτ γιατι τα εχει παιξει, αντε να ερθει η καινουρια μπας και βγαλω καμια ακρη

----------


## karamela_ed

οχι καλε δεν κανω ουτε υπερφαγικο ουτε συντήρηση, συνεχιζω κανονικα την διατροφη μου απλα αυτη την εβδομαδα δεν πηγα καλα στο θεμα χασιμο οχι προσπαθειας. Την διατροφη μου την εκανα κανονικα και με τον νομο απλα θα πρεπει αυριο να ειμαι 113 νταν για να πω οτι ειχα την αναμενομενη απωλεια και δεν το βλεπω, αλλα αφου ειμαι κατω απο τα 114 της προηγουμενης Δευτερας και παλι καλα να λεμε γιατι οπως εχουμε ξαναπει φασουλι το φασουλι γεμιζει το σακουλι :wink1:

----------


## karamela_ed

χαχαχα ναι ενοσουσα κανενα ξεσπασμα απο τα δικα μου τα καλα :P

και βεβαια το 2 να τρεμει του ερχομαι στρογγυλοποιώντας και τα 30 κιλα συνολικη απώλεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ριακι καλη αρχη και στις υπολοιπες καλη υπομονη..
+500 γρ.
68.5 και οι σχεσεις με την τουαλετα,υπερ του δεοντος τυπικες:μακρια κ "αγαπημενοι"

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε μα ναι,την αφηνω εγω μονη;;  :Smile: 
Κουτες οι γκοφρετες που πας τουαλετα,κουτεςςςςς!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mωρε ας ερθει κι ας ειναι οπως να'ναι..
Ειμαι απελπισμενη,το ξερω..

----------


## smart

εχω ακουσει (δεν ξερω αν το εχω διαβασει κεδω καπου, αν ναι σορι για την επαναληψη) οτι βοηθαει πολυ να πινεις το πρωι νηστικος/-η ενα ποτηρι χλιαρο νερο.
δε δοκιμαζεις ουαν ?  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χλιαρο;Ειχα ακουσει για παγωμενο και επινα το πρωι νηστικη και για μερικες μερες επιασε.Μετα το ειπα στο αγορι μου και με κοροιδεψε πως ολα ειναι στο κεφαλι μου και απο τοτε δεν με "πιανει" ουτε αυτο..:smug:

----------


## smart

οχι χλιαρο.
επισης εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι καλο αν βαλεις μεσα 1 κουταλακι μελι η λιγες σταγονες λεμονι.
και σκετο ομως , κανει δουλεια.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σε νορμαλ ανθρωπους,σε μενα οχι.
Παντως με βοηθανε απειρα τα δαμασκηνα,παλι καλα που υπαρχουν κ αυτα..

----------


## smart

το παραπανω ποστ ειναι απαντηση στην ουαν, ελενη μπορει να ειναι ετσι, δεν το εχω ακουσει .
 :Smile:

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> όσο πιο κρύο τόσο πιο ενυδατωμένα τα κ@κ@, είμαι σιχαμένη!!!)


xaxaxa... oxi βρε... απλά κάνετε μια συζήτηση του κώλου...:smilegrin: 
εγω παντως δεν ειχα ποτε πρόβλημα... αλλά δε ξερω τι βοηθάει γιατι τρωω απ'ολα..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα...
+300 σημερα αλλα τουλαχιστον μια Δευτερα με βρισκει στα 55. Κατι ειναι και αυτο...

55.7

----------


## mariafc

κάνετε συζητήσεις του κώλου και εγώ απουσιάζω? Ντροπή σας. Χτες το βράδυ ήπια ένα μπουκάλι κοκα κόλας παγωμένο νερό αλλά τουλάετα δεν είδα. Μα δηλαδή πια εμένα τίποτα δε με πιάνει; Εμ έχω φουσκώσει του θανατά εμ προκοπή δε βλέπω. Να κόψουμε και το νερό? 

Καλά Ελένη διαβάζω το σχόλιο για ενυδατωμένα κ... και έχω λυθεί. Περνάει ο κόσμος από το γραφείο και θα με περάσουν για τρελή. Όχι πραγματικά τώρα θέλω να μάθω τη διαφορά του ενυδατωμένου και μη σκ....ού :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mariafc

μύθος φιλενάδα. Μιλάω εκ πείρας. Εγώ αν δεν κάτσω ενα μισαωράκι δεν το ευχαριστιέμαι.
Τι άλλο πια να κάνω για έξτρα ενυδάτωση? Να πιω όλο τον Πηνειό;

----------


## mariafc

τι στο διάολο να αρχίσω να πιστεύω ότι είμαι εξωγήινη? One μήπως είμαστε από άλλο πλανήτη? 
Εν τω μεταξύ όλα τα χω πάρει από τον πατέρα μου μόνο αυτό βρήκα να μην πάρω.

----------


## mariafc

ναι μωρέ το ξέρω αλλά ήμαρτον δηλαδή εγώ ψυχή δεν έχω; Πάντα πρέπει να ανήκω στις αρνητικές κατηγορίες; Σιχτιρ. και τι ζητήσαμε πια; Δεν είπαμε να πηγαίνουμε και κάθε μέρα. Και αυτό που με νευυριάζει επί του θέματος είναι ότι μετά πάνε όλα αλυσίδα.
Όχι τουαλέτα-εκνευρισμός-άγχος-παραπάνω φαί-σκατογλυκά.

----------


## smart

μηπως επιασες την αλυσιδα απο λαθος κρικο?
αγχος-οχι τουαλετα κτλ?

----------


## mariafc

α ναι σωστή. όταν το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια τότε που είναι που δεν πάω. Οταν είμαι χαλαρή είμαι οκ. Αυτό όμως δε μπορώ να το κοντρολάρω ακόμα. Είναι φορές που λέω δεν πειράζει οταν πάω πήγα και είναι μέρες που με πιάνει τρελό άγχος. Αυτό μου συμβαίνει κυρίως όταν αισθάνομαι τρελό φούσκωμα ή αισθάνομαι ότι θέλω τρελά τουαλέτα αλλά για καποιο λόγο δεν πάω. Κάπου εκεί αγχώνομαι διπλά και τρίδιπλα και δε σκέφτομαι λογικά και μου ρχεται στο μυαλό να φάω κάτι άκυρο αφού λεω με φρούτα και λαχανικα΄προκοπή δεν κάνεις τουλάχιστον αφου θα στουμπώσω που θα στομπώσω να το ευχαριστηθώ. :lol::lol:
Μιλάμε για το απόλυτα υγιές σκεπτικό:lol::lol:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Σημερα -400. :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

μπράβο κοριτσάκι.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλησπέρα γυναικαρες
-100 σήμερα
δεν πηγα καλα αυτη την εβδομαδα :sniff:*

----------


## karamela_ed

*Ναι δεν ειναι οσο θα ηθελα, σαν στοχο εχω το 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα, βεβαια σιγουρα θα ερθει εβδομαδα με μεγαλυτερη απωλεια όπως η προηγουμενη που εχασα 2100 :smilegrin:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Helloooooo και καλη εβδομαδα κουκλες.
Σημερα -300 γρ. μετα απο αρκετο εως πολυ φαι χθες.
68.2 kg

Εγω παντως καθε πρωι ξυπναω κ σκεφτομαι "παλι δν θα παω τουαλετα"

----------


## onelifeonechance

Α καλα εγω εχω ξεφυγει και επειδη μου ειπε η διαιτολογος πως μπαινω σε συντηρηση,ολο σκεφτομαι τί να φαω και τί να φαω,και καλα τωρα που μπορω.. :crazy:

----------


## smart

κοριτσακι ,ενα καθε φορα!!!
δεν ειναι αναγκη να τα φας σε μια μερα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

μωρε καλα τα λες εσυ... το μυαλο μου δεν πολυσυντονιζεται αλλα οκ..σημερα ισορροπημενα  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια δεν ειμαι καλα! Χτες εφαγα μακαρονια με κιμα το μεσημερι κ μετα παγωτο το απογευμα. Οκ μπολικο... Αλλα παγωτο. Και σημερα +1,3 και 57 κιλα! Νταξ δν ξερω τι να πω πια... Και δν εχω κ υπολογιστη και τωρα ποσταρω απο το κινητο! Ελεος!

----------


## MKEH78

καλημέρα 
αχ πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω...... και για τα μακαρόνια και για το παγωτό
και για το μπιπ.... το pc που μου χαλάει συνέχεια και με αποσυντονίζει....
κουράγιο, τα έχεις πάει τόσο καλά μέχρι τώρα....
λίγο να προσέξεις πάλι και 2 κιλάκια θα φύγουν χωρίς να το καταλάβεις


66.300 σήμερρα

----------


## mariafc

ελα ρε συ 1,3? Σιγά πια το καταπέτασμα που έφαγες.Αλλες φορές με πολύ περισσότερο φαγητό και δεν είχες συνέπειες. Τι στο διάολο αναδρομικά ήταν τα σημερινά; Τέσπα μην στενοχωριέσαι. Λογικά σε 1-2 μερούλες θα ξεφουσκώσεις.

----------


## Constance

Σε καλο δρομο ειμαστε ολοι.Κουραγιο και υπομονη κοπελες.Σημερα στα ιδια εγω.

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα -100 και σημερα

αλλα αυριο δεν ξερω τι θα γινει γιατι το βραδυ μου εχουν τραπεζι τα πεθερικα μου και εγω οοοτι και να φαω το βραδυ ακομα και γιαουρτι με σκοτωνει, ελπιζω σημερα να κανω την διαφορα:smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα εχω πειστει οτι πολλες απο εμας τα παιρνουμε αναδρομικα.Τι να πω Πηνελοπακι εκτος απο το χιλιοειπωμενο "υπομονη" ;!

Σημερα +200 γρ.
68.4 kg γ@Μω το κινεζικο,μου διελυσε το στομαχι!
Να πω στο σημειο αυτο πως η θεια μου πηγε 3 φορες τουαλετα και ειχε κ στομαχοπονο..Εμενα τπτ δε με πιανει ρε γ@μωτοοοο!!!!????

----------


## mariafc

συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά εγώ στη θέση σου θα την είχα κόψει την καλημέρα της θειας. Δε φτάνει που μας κολάζει με τις λιχουδιές της διαβάζω και τα περι τουαλέτας και έρχεται και δένει το γλυκό.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε μα αστα να πανε!Που καταντησαμε!Να ζηλευουμε το χεσιμ*!!!!!

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ε μα αστα να πανε!Που καταντησαμε!Να ζηλευουμε το χεσιμ*!!!!!


υπάρχουν και χειρότερα!Μαζί με το χέσι@ να ζηλεύεις και την περίοδο!Αστα βράστα(να είναι και light)

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ε μα αστα να πανε!Που καταντησαμε!Να ζηλευουμε το χεσιμ*!!!!!


Aαααααααααααααααχχχχχχχ!I agreeeee!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ε μα αστα να πανε!Που καταντησαμε!Να ζηλευουμε το χεσιμ*!!!!!



LOL

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα παιδακια! 
- 1 κιλο σημερα αλλα χτες το βραδυ επεσε γερη πεινα... υτυχως που ημουν ψοφια και κοιμηθηκα απο τις 10....

56

----------


## MKEH78

καλημερα.
ε όχι να ζηλευουμε και το χέσ.......
65.900 σήμερα

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

καλημερα, καιρος να αρχιζω να γραφω ποσο ζυγιζω και εγω.... για να μπω σε ενα ρυθμο σιγα σιγα ....
87 σημερα ... αλλα εγω θα ζυγιζομαι καθε δευτερη μερα .. αυτο το καθημερινο με αγχωνει ..

----------


## smart

-900 :crazy:

----------


## mariafc

είδες τα θρεπτικά γαριδάκια? 
Μα πως ξεφουσκώνετε έτσι θα μου πείτε το μυστικό; Και το μπαλόνι πιο αργά ξεφουσκώνει.

----------


## smart

μαρακι, μη ζηλευεις το ξεφουσκωμα, γιατι τετοια ξεφουσκωματα προϋποθετουν τα αντιστοιχα φουσκωματα!!!
αυριο πχ μπορει να ειμαι +2 κιλα, ενω εχω φαει νορμαλ!!
θα με ζηλευεις κ σε τετοια περιπτωση η θα τα παθεις τα απανωτα εγκεφαλικα?:crazy: :Stick Out Tongue: unk: :Embarrassment: :grind::borg:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by POZ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ε μα αστα να πανε!Που καταντησαμε!Να ζηλευουμε το χεσιμ*!!!!!
> 
> 
> υπάρχουν και χειρότερα!Μαζί με το χέσι@ να ζηλεύεις και την περίοδο!*Αστα βράστα(να είναι και light)*


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!! Ροζιτα υπομονη βρε κοριτσι μου,για το αλλο θεμα..  :Frown: 

MKEH78 μονο αν εισαι δυσκοιλια,μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι ζηλευουμε..Σου ευχομαι ποτε να μην καταλαβεις την αξια του μεσω της δυσκοιλιοτητας:lol::lol:

Καλα και η Πενελοπε μας τρελαινει με τα ξεφουσκωματα της αλλα κ εσυ σμαρτ δεν πας πισω!!-900?!:wow:

Εγω +100 γρ. σημερα
68.5 kg οπου κι αν παω,εκει καταληγω!:spin:

----------


## mariafc

smartaki δεν είναι ότι ζηλέυω ακριβώς, ζηλεύω δηλαδή αλλά περισσότερο προσπαθώ να κατανοήσω το φαινόμενο. Προφανώς γίνομαι κουραστική να το επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια απλά μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση επειδή δε μου χει συμβεί ποτέ. Τι δικό μου ξεφούσκωμα με πολύ ή λίγο φαγητό δεν έφτανε ποτέ πάνω από 400 γραμμάρια. Δηλαδή σε μένα ποτέ δεν έπιανε το εντάξει ξεσκίστηκα σήμερα θα κάνω 2-3 μέρες συντήρηση και θα πέσω. 
Πραγματικά πάντως αυτή η ζυγαριά είναι ικανή ώρες ώρες να σε οδηγήσει στην τρέλα.

----------


## smart

μαρακι δε γινεσαι καθολου κουραστικη φυσικα  :Smile: 
μη λες χαζομαρες :P
κ εγω με τη σεειρα μου απλα σου δειχνω την αλλη οψη του νομισματος... εχεις ανεβει εσυ ποτε σε μια μερα 2 κιλα?
ε? ε? ε? εεεεεεεεεεε?????
ζηλειαααααααααααααα:lol:

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by smart_
> κ εγω με τη σεειρα μου απλα σου δειχνω την αλλη οψη του νομισματος... εχεις ανεβει εσυ ποτε σε μια μερα 2 κιλα?
> ε? ε? ε? εεεεεεεεεεε?????
> ζηλειαααααααααααααα:lol:


χαχα ζηλεια ψωρα ε! 
εγω παντως εχω ανεβει 2κιλα σε 1 μερα..:thumbup:

----------


## mariafc

εχεις ανεβει εσυ ποτε σε μια μερα 2 κιλα?

Με προκαλείς κοπελιά αυτή τη στιγμή. Μέχρι 1,5 έχω φτάσει αλλά έχω και άλλα.
-Έχεις ανέβει ποτέ 1,5 κιλό μετά από 3 ποτήρια νερό;
-5,5 κιλα σε 9 μέρες χωρίς κατανάλωση γλυκών και λοιπόν σαβουροτροφών;
Αν αυτό δεν είναι κατακράτηση και αν δίπλα στο λεξικό δεν υπάρχει η φωτογραφία μου θα διαμαρτυρηθώ στον Μπαμπινιώτη. 
Εχω φτάσει σε σημείο να προτιμώ να φάω σαβούρες να τοευχαριστηθώ κιόλας παρά να πιω νερό του Θεού γιατί μετά θέλω 1 μήνα να ξεφουσκώσω. Ημαρτον δηλαδή. Γι αυτό γαριδάκι και πάλι γαριδάκι

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> MKEH78 μονο αν εισαι δυσκοιλια,μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι ζηλευουμε..Σου ευχομαι ποτε να μην καταλαβεις την αξια του μεσω της δυσκοιλιοτητας:lol::lol:


ααααααααααααααα τώρα το πιασα.....
γιαυτό το λέτε εεεεεεεεεεεεεε
οκ τότε με το δίκιο σας.... καλέ
εγώ κατάλαβα για την ζυγαριά.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα αγαπημένα μου ...
μια χαρά σας βρίσκω όλα ..
εγώ ξεκίνησα την Δευτέρα ..
δεν ζυγίστηκα γιατί είμαι και προ περιόδου και φοβάμια πάαααρα πολύ το τι θα δείξει ..
την Δευτέρα θα σας πω όμως..
άντε καλή μου αρχή!!
φιλιά σε όλες-ους!

----------


## bvictory

εδω και 2 εβδομαδες θελω να ζυγιστω αλλα τρεμω......Κανω την διαιτα κατα γραμμα αλλα φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ την ζυγαρια. Εσεις με το καθημερινο ζυγισμα πως την παλευετε??? Σας δινει δυναμη??
Μακαρι να βρω κι εγω το κουραγιο να ανεβω στην ζυγαρια.......

----------


## smart

βασιακ δεν εχω ζυγιστει ποτε για να δω αν κ ποσο ανεβηκα επειδη ηπια νερο!
α, ολα κ ολα!
την αμαρτια μου τη λεω!
οσογια τα λοιπα... ναι εχω παρει σε 2 μερς 4 κιλα χωρις να τρωω σχεδον (επειδη δεν προλαβαινα, μη φανταστεις τππ αλλο :P )... κ δεν τα χασα.. δεν ηταν καν κατακρατηση

----------


## mariafc

άβυσσος παιδί μου. Εχω παρατηρήσει να πάω σε ταβέρνα να φάω αργά το βράδυ και να ξεσκιστώ και την επόμενη μέρα λίγο το κακό και έχω παρατηρήσει να τρώω σεμνά και ταπεινά και μόλις θα φάω βραστό αυγό που λεει ο λόγος κατευθείαν συν. Ειναι σκαμπανεβάσματα που ποτε δε μπορεσα να εξηγήσω αλλά που πάντα μου προκαλούσαν απορία
ʼσε που ναι και πολύ ύπουλο. Πχ τρως ΄πολύ βλέπεις ότι δεν πήρες πολύ ή όσο περίμενς και λες έλα μωρέ θα φάω και άλλο και μετά ξεφεύγεις εντελώς και έρχεται αναδρομικά η πίκρα.

----------


## smart

οι αυξομοιωσεις ειναι μεσα στο προγραμμα ομως, γι αυτο κ δεν πρεπει να τρελαινομαστε  :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

μωρε το δίκιο σου βουνό δεν το συζητώ. Είναι όμως να μην τρελαίνεσαι όταν βλέπεις το συν με βραστό κοτόπουλο και όταν βλέπεις μείον με πίτσα για παράδειγμα. Υπερβολικό το παράδειγμα μου αλλά δεν παύει στιγμές να με νευριάζει και να με αποσυντονίζει.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> MKEH78 μονο αν εισαι δυσκοιλια,μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι ζηλευουμε..Σου ευχομαι ποτε να μην καταλαβεις την αξια του μεσω της δυσκοιλιοτητας:lol::lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Ετσι,για την ιστορια: εγω, η Constance kai h mariafc, εχουμε τετοιο θεμα και νομιζω εγω τουλαχιστον φαινεται ποσο απελπισμενη ειμαι :P


Παντως παιδια και εγω ειχα κολλησει 25 μερες στο 69.5 και εκανα διαιτα κατα γραμμα και μολις εφαγα γυρο και πιτσα,να σου το μειον!

----------


## Constance

Hello παιδακια.Σημερα -200.Μια χαρα. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟλε Constance!! Ειδες η εγκρατεια χθες;;:thumbup:

----------


## kat73

Επεστρεψα χτες απο το χωριο, οπου οπως ειχα προβλεψει εφαγα πολλα γλυκα και ψωμια οπως παντα!!! Ειναι απιστευτο αυτο που παθαινω καθε φορα που παω..... βλεπετε παντα υπαρχουν λιχουδιες, βρεσκο ψωμι και καθε μερα νοστιμο φαγητο. 

Τελευταια μετρηση ηταν στις 19/1/11 ...... 74,4 και σημερα 75,6!!!!! 

+1,2 :sniffle: Απο σημερα προσπαθω παλι να ψιλομαζευτω.....

----------


## penelope1985

Ε καλα τωρα!
+200
56.2
ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!

----------


## MKEH78

καλημέρα καλημέρα καλημέρα 
σήμερα 65.600 -300

----------


## polinaki1983

Κορίτσια καλημέρα, θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι. Πόσες μέρες πριν την αναμενώμενη περίοδο η ζυγαριά δείχνει πιο πάνω? και περίπου πόσο πιο πάνω δείχνει?

----------


## bvictory

5η ημερα της διαιτας και βρηκα το κουραγιο να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια μετα απο πολυ καιρο.----------->71.2:wow:
Οποτε εχουμε και λεμε
Αρχικο βαρος 71.2
Τωρινο βαρος 71.2
Στοχος 58

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολες!
Μετα απο μια εβδομαδα με πυρετο και καθολου σωστη διατροφη... σημερα ειμαι 76,8! Και ξαναξεκιναω!

----------


## nifitsa

Καλημερα σας, δεν εγραφα ολες αυτες τις μερες γιατι απλα τα νευρα μου δεν παιζονται με το θεμα διατροφη και ζυγαρια. Το Σαββατο το πρωι εγινε το θαυμα! 87,3 με εδειξε! Χαρα εγω... Αυτο ηταν! Κυριακη 88,1 και δευτερα 88,6. Τοσο κρατησε η χαρα μου... Καθε μερα δε στα ιδια και σημερα 88,7! Ελεος! Να ξερετε οτι τηρω το προγραμμα μου κανονικοτατα και δεν το χαλαω για κανενα λογο. Εχω απογοητευτει και πως να μην εχω αφου σε λιγο κλεινω 3 μηνες και τα βλεπετε τα χαλια μου. Χαλια νιωθω! Κριμα οι κοποι μου πραγματικα...

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Κορίτσια καλημέρα, θέλω να σας ρωτήσω κάτι. Πόσες μέρες πριν την αναμενώμενη περίοδο η ζυγαριά δείχνει πιο πάνω? και περίπου πόσο πιο πάνω δείχνει?

----------


## kat73

-200 σημερα 75,4 δηλαδη. 

Πωλινακι δεν μπορω να σου πω με ακριβεια. Εχω ακουσει οτι μπορει να δειξει μεχρι και 2 κιλα επανω. Οσο για το ποσο πριν αρχιζει η κατακρατηση και αυτο διαφερει απο γυναικα σε γυναικα. Εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι απο την μεση του κυκλου μου και μετα αρχιζω να φουσκωνω σιγα σιγα, αλλες παλι μιλανε για 1-2 μερες πριν. Τι να πω.....

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα κοριτσακια
χθες +1500 αναμενομενο
σήμερα -600
αλλα δε το βαζω κατω

τικερακι δεν αλλαζω*

----------


## polinaki1983

Δηλαδή το ότι σήμερα με έδειξε 1 κιλά πάνω, ενώ κάνω το διαιτολόγιο μου κανονικά είναι λογικό? Περιμένω περίοδο στις 29-30 του μήνα

----------


## kat73

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Δηλαδή το ότι σήμερα με έδειξε 1 κιλά πάνω, ενώ κάνω το διαιτολόγιο μου κανονικά είναι λογικό? Περιμένω περίοδο στις 29-30 του μήνα


λογικοτατο θα ελεγα. :wink2: 
Συνεχισε κανονικα το προγραμμα σου. Θυμαμαι παλια που πηγαινα σε μια διαιτολογο μου ειχε πει οτι ακομα και αν η ζυγαρια δειχνει σταθερη η επανω πριν την περιοδο, μετα θα δειξει μεγαλυτερη διαφορα. Επισης μου ελεγε παντα να ειμαι πολυ συνεπης τις πρωτες δυο βδομαδες απο την περιοδο γιατι τοτε ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να χασεις. Οποτε μολις αδιαθετησεις φορτσαρεις περισσοτερο! :starhit:

----------


## asteraki_ed

Γεια σας  :Smile: 
Πωλινάκι, είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό να σε δείχνει και 1 και 2 και 3 κιλά περισσότερα απο όσα είσαι με δεδομένο ότι έχεις κατακράτηση υγρών. Αν συνεχίσεις κανονικά την διατροφή τότε θα δεις ότι μετά την περίοδο θα έχεις χάσει πολύ παραπάνω απο ένα κιλό. :thumbup: 
Υπομονή... και θα σε ανταμείψει η ζυγαριά με τον νέο μήνα!:wink1:
Φιλιααααααα :love:

----------


## polinaki1983

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!! Πραγματικά σοκαρίστηκα σήμερα που την είδα, και λέω μα γιατί, αφού τα πάω καλά!!!!! Αρα περί τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου θα ξέρω σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα!!!!! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Constance

-200 σημερα.

----------


## smart

μετα το πρωινο: 
+ 200
κανω επιβεβαιωση:
(+200-100)=+100

μεσημερι, προ φαγητου:
{(200-100)-400)=-300

χεχε lol

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -300 γρ.
68.2 κg

----------


## sokolatitsa

kαλησπερα εμενα το σωμα μου εχει τρελλαθει......προχθες ειμουν 62.50 εχθες 64 κ σημερα 63.300.....αχ τι μου συμβαινει???

----------


## christina2311

-1 κιλακι σημερα !!!
Μου εχει χαλασει η ηλεκτρονικη ζυγαρια και μεχρι να δω το 1 κιλο να φευγει ειμαι με την ψυχη στο στομα.
Στην ηλεκτρονικη εστω κ 200 γραμμαρια σοτ δινουν ωθηση. 
Μαλλον θα πρεπει να αποκτησω μια ξανα.

----------


## bvictory

6η ημερα διαιτας!!!
-200γρ
27/1/11----->71,2
28/1/11----->71
24/4/11------>58:thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Χάλια ο καιρος ε? 
-400 σημερα
55.8...

----------


## mariafc

Ψωφόκρυοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοο
Μπράβο κορίτσι. ʼντε γιατί έρχεται και σαβ/κο για να ρθουμε να φουσκώσουμε πάλι

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ρε! Κυριακη εχω προγραμματισμενο κινεζικο... και αυριο φρο-γιο... Και τα δυο αφρος...

----------


## Maria Hope

πειράζει να αρχίσω να ζυγίζομαι μετά την επέμβαση???????????:crazy:
αν το κάνω τώρα το μόνο που θα καταφέρω είναι να κλαίω ολημερίς και ολονυχτίς.... :Frown:

----------


## mariafc

Υπομονη Ελενάκη μου. Είναι πλασματικό το βάρος λόγω της καθυστέρησης. Και την περίοδο μην την σκέφτεσαι. Σαφέστατα οφείλεται στο άγχος σου λόγω διαβάσματος. 
Καλή επιτυχία σήμερα κοριτσάκι. Θα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση.

----------


## mariafc

Δε θέλω απαισιοδοξίες. Θέλω ένα εφταράκι τουλάχιστον. Αλλιώς θα το χαλάσω το συνοικέσιο.

----------


## smart

καλημερα αααα αααα  :Smile: 
+1 kg.
(μετα το πρωινο.)
ε λογικο κ αναμενομενο  :Smile:

----------


## smart

ελενακι καλη επιτυχια :love:

----------


## mariafc

καλημερα αααα αααα 
+1 kg.
(μετα το πρωινο.)
ε λογικο κ αναμενομενο 

Μήπως ήπιες και πολύ νεράκι χτες το βράδυ που έλεγες και στο άλλο τόπικ? Γιατί μπορεί να φούκσωσες και από αυτό οπότε μέχρι αύριο το πολύ μια χαρά θα είσαι. θα χεις ξεφουσκώσει.

----------


## smart

μπα, δεν ηπια..
αλλα δεν πειραζει, ειναι οκ, χθες ημουν στο τρεξιμο, αγχωθηκα,εφαγα λουκανικο το μεσημερι που ηταν κ πολυ πικαντικο, το βραδυ εφαγα κ χαλβα κ σοκολατακια :P, ε κ μεταξυ μας τωρα, δεν τρωωκ για να χανω αυτες τις μερες  :Big Grin: 
σ αυτη τη φαση προσπαθω να κοψω τις πολλες συχνεςμ@λ@κιες βασικα  :Big Grin: 
εχω κ 2 μερες που δε γυμναστηκα...

----------


## mariafc

ε μωρέ εντάξει σιγά σιγά θα γίνει και αυτό. Δεν έχεις άλλωστε και πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου ή μάλλον κάτσε εσύ τώρα είσαι σε φάση διαιτας όπως λεει το τικεράκι σου ή απλά προσέχεις και ότι γίνει? Όλα θα γίνουν στο χρόνο τους. και εντάξει και οι παρασπονδίες επιτρέπονται. Σιγά τώρα απλά το θέμα είναι να γίνονται με ένα μέτρο. 
Αχ λουκάνικο πικάντικο. Απλά τρελαίνομαι όμως. Πως να μην αντισταθείς? Εμένα δώσε μου λουκάνικο χωριάτικο και πάρε μου την ψυχή. Λουκάνικο και απάκι και ψημένα στη σχάρα και να τρέχουν και όλα τα λιπίδια. ΚΟΛΑΣΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα +500.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέεραα
-100 μονο σήμερα γαμωτο αλλα 800 να φτασω εκει που ημουν:sniff:*

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> ε μωρέ εντάξει σιγά σιγά θα γίνει και αυτό. Δεν έχεις άλλωστε και πολύ δρόμο μπροστά σου ή μάλλον κάτσε εσύ τώρα είσαι σε φάση διαιτας όπως λεει το τικεράκι σου ή απλά προσέχεις και ότι γίνει? Όλα θα γίνουν στο χρόνο τους. και εντάξει και οι παρασπονδίες επιτρέπονται. Σιγά τώρα απλά το θέμα είναι να γίνονται με ένα μέτρο. 
> Αχ λουκάνικο πικάντικο. Απλά τρελαίνομαι όμως. Πως να μην αντισταθείς? Εμένα δώσε μου λουκάνικο χωριάτικο και πάρε μου την ψυχή. Λουκάνικο και απάκι και ψημένα στη σχάρα και να τρέχουν και όλα τα λιπίδια. ΚΟΛΑΣΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗΗ


 ειμαι σε φαση που προσπαθω να με πεισω να κανω διαιτα  :Big Grin: 
απακι!!!!!
ππππππππππππωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωω!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα εγω η γουρουνα,τρελαινομαι για λουκανικο (αλλα το Κρητικο) και το τρωω αψητο με ψωμι.:smirk:

Ελενακι καλη επιτυχια κουκλα μου και θα δεις μολις φυγει το αγχος θα ερθει η περιοδος! :Wink: 

+600 γρ. σημερα
68.8 Kg
ρεκορ!!!!

----------


## mariafc

και το τρωω αψητο με ψωμι

Θεά μου. Έλα να το πεις στη μάνα μου να δει ότι δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ που έχω τέτοιες ιδέες.

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 27-01-11.....65.600 -300


28-01-11.....65.300 -300
καλό βράδυ

----------


## kat73

27/1/11 = 75,4 -200
28/1/11 = 74,4 -1:tumble:

----------


## bvictory

Καλημερα!!
29/1/11 70.9 -100γρ Κατι ειναι κι αυτο

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 28-01-11.....65.300 -300


29-01-11.....65.000 -300

----------


## penelope1985

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ! ΕΛΕΟΣ! ΕΛΕΟΣ!


+300 μονο με μεσημεριανο χτες... και τρελη πεινα το βραδυ... Ελεος ρε πουστη ελεος...

56.1

----------


## smart

-800  :Big Grin:

----------


## karamela_ed

*+300 :sniff:*

----------


## Constance

+400.

----------


## penelope1985

Mια χαρουλα όλες σημερα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χαιρετω.
-300 γρ.
68.5 kg και τελευταιο γευμα 6μιση το βραδυ χθες
Ελεος. Και γενικοτερα χαλια διαθεση

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολους!

Απλα δεν το πιστευω... Μετα το θερμιδικο οργιο χθες δεν έβαλα ουτε γραμμάριο... Ούτε του παπα... απλα...

----------


## absolute

χιχιιχι,Πηνελοπη υπαρχει Θεος λοιπον! :Big Grin:

----------


## fuxia

ρε συ πηνελόπη όταν λιμοκτονείς βάζεις και όταν σκας στα γλυκά χάνεις! Μπράβο!

Ηθικόν δίδαγμαν: Οι δίαιτες...παχαίνουν

----------


## absolute

το ηθικον διδαγμα ειναι:θα γυρισει ο τροχος,θα γ@μησει και ο φτωχος!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mariafc

Στο λόγο μου κόψε τα γιαούρτια. Μιλάμε για πραγματικό σκάνδαλο και με ωθείς στο ψυγείο αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα στη μια παω για κινεζικο... Ες αυριον τα σπουδαια...

----------


## Constance

Εγω παλι +200.Παλι καλα.

----------


## smart

-700:crazy:

----------


## Constance

Smart μπραβο!
Eleni αν με ρωτας και σημερα θα θελα να φαω αλλα αναγκαστικα θα κανω διαιτα γιατι αυριο εχω τσεκαπ.

----------


## smart

:Smile:  ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
εγω ειμαι της αποψης οτι οι εξετασεις πρεπει αν γινονται συμφωνα με τις συνηθισμενες μας διατροφικες συνθηκες..
δλδ, αν τρωω πχ καθε μερα παϊδακια, λογικα πρεπει να δω τι τιμες διαμορφωνονται συμφωνα μ αυτες τις συνηθειες κ αρα να εχω αυτα τα δεδομενα υποψην μου κ οχι πχ να φαω για 1 βδομαδα μαρουλια, οποτε λογικο ειναι οι εξετασεις να ειναι καλυτερες σε καποιες τιμες ,πλην ομως δε ναντιπροσωπευουν ακριβως την πραγματικοτητα.
λεω μ@λ@κίες? :crazy:

----------


## absolute

συμφωνω με σμαρτ...

δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο αλλα νομιζω ειναι λογικο!

----------


## absolute

βρε δε λεω για την Κονστανς,το ξερω οτι εκανε πολυ καιρο πολυ καλη διατροφη!

γενικα ομως δεν ειναι λογικο να επηρεαζονται οι μετρησεις???αν σου λεει πχ πιες 1 τσαι το βραδυ και ελα το πρωι για μετρηση δε δειχνει αυτο οτι οι τιμες ειναι αρκετα ευμεταβλητες?

----------


## smart

τα χω, τα χω τα κιλακια μου :P
αφου θελω να χασω 4 κ μετα αλλα 4*4=16, ε, δε θα μαι?:lol:

----------


## smart

ελενακι μας, το γεγονος οτι η κονστανς εχασε τοοοσα κιλα, αποδεικνυουν το ποτο συγκρατημενη ηταν για καιρο  :Smile: 
εγω απλα επι ευκαιρια εξεφρασα ενα προβληματισμο :question: που παντα ειχα  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Smart ο ιδιος ο γιατρος λεει οτι τη μερα πριν τις εξετασεις να φας συντηρητικα. :Smile:  δλδ οδηγιες ιατρου απλα ακολουθω.Αυριο παλι δεν ξερω τι σκατα θα φαω. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## absolute

ναι και αυτο να μου πεις ακουγεται λογικο...

----------


## smart

και βασικα κατι παραπανω θα ξερει ο γιατρος  :Wink: 
οποτε, λυθηκε εν μερει μια απορια μου!!!
ξερω κατι παραπανω, ειμαυ πολυ χαρουμενη :bouncy:

----------


## Constance

Μα ολοι οι γιατροι το λενε αυτο βρε παιδια ειναι γνωστο.Μια μερα πριν την εξεταση οτι εξεταση και αν κανεις σου δινει οδηγιες.Πως λεει πχ στο τεστ παπ μην κανεις σεξ, ενα τετοιο πραμα.Τεσπα.:P

----------


## juliana

γεια σας κοριτσια, θελω να ρωτησω κατι και αν ξερετε μου απαντατε

σας εχει τυχει ποτε μεσα σε μια βδομαδα η ζυγαρια να δειχνει τη μια μερα - 1 κιλα την επομενη -2 την τριτη +1,5 την τεταρτη -500 την πεμπτη +1,5 και την πεμπτη παλι -2? πως γινεται αυτο?

----------


## absolute

ασχετο τωρα που το λες,πηγα και εκανα το δωρεαν τεστ παπ(σε 1 μηνα τα αποτελεσματα λεει,τεσπα μη σχολιασω...),μου λεει τελευταια επαφη???αααα,λεω δεν εχω κανει τις τελευταιες 2 μερες παντως(μεταφραση:που να θυμαμαι απο τοτε??γ@μησε τα κοπελιααα:lol::lol: )

----------


## Constance

juliana δεν εχω ιδεα γιατι γινεται αυτο.Μπορω απλα να υποθεσω οτι 2 μερες εφαγες ελαχιστα την τριτη μερα εφαγες κανονικα η και παραπανω, την τεταρτη μερα εκανα λιγο διαιτα,την πεμπτη εφαγες παρα πολυ κοκ.:P

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Μα ολοι οι γιατροι το λενε αυτο βρε παιδια ειναι γνωστο.Μια μερα πριν την εξεταση οτι εξεταση και αν κανεις σου δινει οδηγιες.Πως λεει πχ στο τεστ παπ μην κανεις σεξ, ενα τετοιο πραμα.Τεσπα.:P


εμενα ρε παιδια δε μου το χει πει ποτε κανεις!
αμα μου χαν πει δε θα ρωταγα...

----------


## juliana

η ζυγαρια ειναι καινουρια πριν λιγες μερες την πηρα επομενως δεν νομιζω να φταινε οι μπαταριες. ζυγιζομαι μονο το πρωι με εσωρουχα, αλλα το κουφο εγινε σημερα που ζυγιστηκα 1 φορα μετα την τουαλετα και εδειξε 79,5 και μετα ηπια καφε και πηγα ξανα τουαλετα και ξαναζυγιστηκα και εδειξε 77,6. πραγματικα δεν καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει αυτο. και αναλυτικοτερα 
τριτη 80
τεταρτη78,6
πεμπτη 77,9
παρασκευη 78,5
σαββατο 80,3
κυριακη 79,5 και μετα 77,6

----------


## Constance

juliana κι εμενα συνηθως με δειχνει λιγοτερο μετα το πρωινο κ πριν το μεσημεριανο.Να ζυγιζεσαι παντα σταθερη ωρα.Απο κει και περα δν ξερω γιατι τοσες διακυμανσεις.Εμενα η ζυγαρια μου ειναι σταθερη κ ειναι και η μονη με την οποια μετραω αποτελεσμα γιατι ζυγαρια απο ζυγαρια διαφερει.

----------


## juliana

ισως φταιει η ζυγαρια η παιζει και η κατακρατηση που εχω εντονη νομιζω. την τριτη που θα παω στον διαιτολογο θα ζυγιστω στην δικη του για να μου φυγει η απορια, γιατι με εχει μπερδεψει αυτο το ανεβοκατεβασμα.

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> ασχετο τωρα που το λες,πηγα και εκανα το δωρεαν τεστ παπ(σε 1 μηνα τα αποτελεσματα λεει,τεσπα μη σχολιασω...),μου λεει τελευταια επαφη???αααα,λεω δεν εχω κανει τις τελευταιες 2 μερες παντως(μεταφραση:που να θυμαμαι απο τοτε??γ@μησε τα κοπελιααα:lol::lol: )


να ρωτήσω κάτι of topic? 
πόσες μέρες πρίν δλδ πρέπει να έχεις έρθει σε επαφη, δλδ πιο είναι το minimum ημερων?

----------


## Constance

2 μερες.

----------


## kat73

27/1/11 = 75,4 -200
28/1/11 = 74,4 -1k :tumble:
29/1/11 = 74,4 σταθερη
30/1/11 = 74,2 -200 :starhit:

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 29-01-11.....65.000 -300


30-01-11.....65.000

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημέρα και καλη βδομάδα!

+1.3 κιλα

57.4

----------


## Constance

Kαλημέρα.-200 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

Costance μου καλημέρα. άντε κάτι έκανε το ρυζάκι. Καλή επιτυχία κούκλα μου σήμερα με τις εξετάσεις σου. Θα περιμένουμε ενημέρωση

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα Μαρακι.Σε 3 μερουλες τα αποτελεσματα εκτος του θυρεοειδη λεει που θελει ενα μηνα.Το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι μηπως με τη διαιτα επανεμφανιστει το προβλημα της αναιμιας.Ευχαριστω. :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

α καλά με την αναιμία εγώ έχω μόνιμο θέμα. Ακόμα και χοντρή είχα αναιμία. Να σου πως έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι λίγο μύθος υπό την έννοια ότι είναι ένα πρόβλημα που αμα το χεις ποτέ δε φεύγει ολοκληρωτικά. Εγώ είχα περιόδος που έτρωγα σούπερ, προτυπο υγιεινής διατροφής και αναιμία πάτος και άλλες φορές που εκανα μαλακίες και ήμουν οκ. Εγώ κάπως έτσι την περνάω. Για κανά χρόνο είμαι οκ μετά πατος παίρνω λίγο φουσιοφέρ φτιάχνει και μετα πάλι απο την αρχή. 
Να δεις όλα μια χαρά θα είναι άμα οργανικά αισθάνεσαι και καλά άντε το πολύ πολύ να σου λείπει καμιά βιταμίνη. Παιδί μου θα τους θάψουμε όλες δεν είπαμε?

Λενάκη συν ένα με μια κωλόπαστα? Μα τι σκατά είχε μέσα?

----------


## kat73

Φοβαμαι οτι αρχιζουν οι κατακρατησεις πριν την περιοδο... θα δω και αυριο. 

30/1/11 = 74,2 -200 :starhit:
31/1/11 = 74,4 +200:sniff:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> α καλά με την αναιμία εγώ έχω μόνιμο θέμα. Ακόμα και χοντρή είχα αναιμία. Να σου πως έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι λίγο μύθος υπό την έννοια ότι είναι ένα πρόβλημα που αμα το χεις ποτέ δε φεύγει ολοκληρωτικά.


E ναι δε φευγει παντα ειχα αναιμια κι εγω απο το γυμνασιο συγκεκριμενα.Και που παχυνα κι εφτασα σχεδον 100 κιλα δεν ειδα προκοπη σε αυτο το θεμα.Οι τελευταιες μου εξετασεις ηταν οκ εκτος απο κατι θεματα που εχω με κατι ενζυμα.Τωρα αισθανομαι οτι εχω κουραστει πολυ τελευταια αλλα μαλλον ψυχολογικα ειναι.Θα δουμε.

----------


## MKEH78

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα κοριτσια....
Constance μου καλά αποτελέσματα....

----------


## Constance

Ευχαριστω Mkeh. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε κοριτσια.
Χαλια ολα,απο διαθεση,απο ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν,ολα σκ@τα.

Constance καλα αποτελεσματα κοριτσι μου.

Λοιπον χθες ημουν -500 απο προχθες δλδ 68 και σημερα +200 δλδ 68.2 kg

----------


## juliana

τελικα η παρασπονδια που εκανα εχτεσ δεν κοστισε τοσο
-100 σημερα

----------


## smart

+200:crazy:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα παιδια...
-1,3 σημερα... Δλδ ολο το χτεσινο φουσκωμα

56.1

----------


## smart

+700:crazy:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλο μηνα κιολας!

----------


## mariafc

πηνελόπη χέσε μας πραγματικά με τα ξεφουσκώματα σου. Απλά δεν παίζεσαι. Εμεινε καθόλου από το γλυκό του μπαμπά και για σήμερα?
:smilegrin:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα.Σημερα +200 και παλι.:thumbdown:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> πηνελόπη χέσε μας πραγματικά με τα ξεφουσκώματα σου. Απλά δεν παίζεσαι. Εμεινε καθόλου από το γλυκό του μπαμπά και για σήμερα?
> :smilegrin:



Ενα ταψι... θα το χτυπησω τωρα σε λιγακι...

----------


## Ciciliana

Λοιπόν το βρήκα... η penelope μας λέει ψεματα οτι τρωει γλυκά .... δε παιζει αλλιως :lol:
αστιευομαι ε.... :P πενελοπε τα συγχαρητηρια μου στο μεταβολισμο σου :fake sniffle:

----------


## penelope1985

Ευχαριστω αρκει να αρχισω να πεφτω και παλι κατω απο τα 55... Μονο τοτε θα αποδειχτει οτι ο μεταβολισμος μ εχει μεινει ιδιος...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Λοιποοον, σημερα ειναι ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισα την προσπαθεια μου..
Ενας χρονος που επιτελους εκανα κατι και για εμενα..

Σημερα -300 γρ. απο εχθες δλδ 67.9 kg και -32,1 kg απο περυσι τετοια ημερα..  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο!

----------


## Ciciliana

1 κιλό μόνο είναι πενέλοπε.. 
απ'οτι έχω καταλάβει έχεις ένα θεματάκι με τα γλυκά(ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ μονο που η μαμα μου δεν αφήνει καθόλου γλυκά στο σπίτι!!) και έχετε και συνέχεια γλυκά, δύσκολο πάντως!πειρασμος....

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ευχαριστω πολυ..
Και καλο μηνα να εχουμε..Ερχονται και τα καλυτερα,πού θα παει!!!

----------


## Constance

one μου δινεις πολυ κουραγιο.Μπραβο κοπελα μου!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σ'ευχαριστω κοριτσι μου,εχεις ιδια και πολυ περισσοτερη δυναμη,ειμαι σιγουρη :Smile:

----------


## Constance

:Smile:  :love:

----------


## Ciciliana

πωπω βρε one bravo σου!!
είδες και 67  :Smile: 
αν κατάλαβα έχεις φτάσει το στόχο σου ε..:thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ε τα 68 ειναι ο στοχος,μια χαρα νιωθω εκει..Γυμναστικουλα και ολα καλα!
Ευχαριστω Σισι μου!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ευχαριστω κουκλα μου!!!:love:

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Λοιποοον, σημερα ειναι ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισα την προσπαθεια μου..
> Ενας χρονος που επιτελους εκανα κατι και για εμενα..
> 
> Σημερα -300 γρ. απο εχθες δλδ 67.9 kg και -32,1 kg απο περυσι τετοια ημερα..


Μπραβο ομορφη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kat73

31/1/11 = 74,4 
01/2/11 = 74,2 -200

Μπραβο one!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μεσα σε ενα χρονο στο στοχο σου!!! Και παλι μπραβο! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## click

μπραβο σου One, 1 ολοκληρος χρονος ε????
δε νιωθεις πολυ περηφανη???


συγχαρητηρια κοριτσι!:thumbup:

----------


## smart

oneεισα εμπνευση!!!
συγχαρητηρια κοριτσι  :Smile:

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 30-01-11.....65.000


01-02-11.....64.900 -100

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σας ευχαριστω ολες κοριτσακια μου!
Ευχομαι σε ολες σας να "πιασετε" τους στοχους σας οποιοι κι αν ειναι αυτοι αλλα πανω απ'ολα το σημαντικο ειναι να μαθουμε να αγαπαμε το σωμα μας!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια. Η σκατα μερα απ'το πρωι φαινεται...

+300 γρ
56.4 

ΣΚΑΤΑ!!!!

----------


## mariafc

Μη σου πω ότι φαίνεται και απο χτες το βράδυ. Σκατά με μύγεςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς
Υπομονή.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Κοριτσια τι να πω υπομονη.-100 σημερα.

----------


## kat73

Τι να πω..... ξεφουσκωτη νιωθω, οτι τα παω καλα με την διατροφη πιστευω αλλα η ζυγαρια παιζει με τα νευρα μου.  :Frown: 


01/2/11 = 74,2
02/2/11 = 74,8 +600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ελεος

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα..Μου παιζει παραξενα παιχνιδια η ζυγαρια..
-500
67.4 kg για πρωτη φορα..

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα..Μου παιζει παραξενα παιχνιδια η ζυγαρια..
> -500
> 67.4 kg για πρωτη φορα..


super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μωρε το θεμα ειναι πως λογω περιοδου,εχω να παω γυμναστηριο απο Δευτερα,διατροφη εχω να προσεξω απο την Παρασκευη και εχω χτυπησει κατι κρεπες,παϊδακια,γλυκα..

Οτι ειμαι χαρουμενη που θα δω ολα τα κοριτσακια,ειμαι!!!!:blush::love:
Οποτε παιζει να φταιει η καλη διαθεση..Αλλα εχω και αγχος για αλλα θεματα και δεν ασχολουμαι με κιλα,ισως ειναι κ αυτο..Μπερδευτηκα :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Constance

One νομιζω ανταμοιβεσαι απλα για τη φοβερη σου προσπαθεια.Μπραβο κοριτσι μου!Μας δινεις κουραγιο λεμε.:thumbup::thumbup::smilegrin: Αντε να ρθεις να σε δουμε και απο κοντα επιτελους!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Αχ αλλη Πηνελοπη εχει το ονομα αλλη τη χαρη...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

-300 σημερα 
56.1

Παλι καλα...

----------


## bvictory

Αυτη η ζυγαρια θα με τρελανει. Χτες ειχα παρα πολυ δουλεια και δεν προλαβα να φαω σχεδον τιποτα!! Μαλιστα το βραδυ ο αντρας μου παρηγγειλε 2 σουβλακια και εγω εφαγα σαλατα!!! Αποτελεσμα?
+100 γραμμαρια!!
Αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω οπως εκανα αλλες φορες. Ας λεει η παλιοζυγαρια οτι θελει!!! Διαιτα εγω!!!

----------


## Constance

Σημερα στα ιδια.Λογικο!

----------


## karamela_ed

*-300 αλλα 1500 να φτασω εκει που ημουν:sniff:*

----------


## kat73

Οκ δεν παμε καλα...... 

01/2/11 = 74,2
02/2/11 = 74,8 +600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ελεος
03/2/11 = 74,2 - 600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Δεν βγαζω ακρη.....................

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα στα ιδια ακριβως
67.4 κg

----------


## Cherie

kat μου,ξέρεις ότι όσα συμβαίνουν στο σώμα μας ποτέ δεν μπορούμε να τα προβλέψουμε...πόσο μάλλον εμείς οι γυναίκες με αυτές τις άτιμες ορμόνες μας!Πιθανότατα πρόκειται για κατακράτηση η οποία έφυγε και όχι σε λάθη στη διατροφή.Μου πήρε πάρα πολύ καιρό να το χωνέψω αυτό,και ακόμα υπάρχουν στιγμές που απογοητεύομαι και λέω γιατί ρε γμτ,αφού δεν κάνω κάτι λάθος...!Αν σου είναι εύκολο προσπάθησε να μη δίνεις και πολλή σημασία στη ζυγαριά.Ακόμα και το άγχος είναι ανασταλτικός παράγοντας σε αυτές τις ενδείξεις!
Φιλιά και παρ΄το χαλαρά:smirk: !!

----------


## sokolatitsa

κουραστηκα βαρεθηκα.................................. ...δεν βλεπω αλλαγη καμια

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σοκολατιτσα γιατι κοριτσι μου;Ηδη η αλλαγη ειναι τεραστια!10 κιλα εχεις χασει! Το ξερεις πως τα εχεις παει τελεια,μην το βαζεις κατω!  :Smile: 

Κατ,η ζυγαρια μας τρελαινει ωρες ωρες,αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο..
Εγω προσπαθω να μην δινω σημασια οταν ξερω οτι τα εχω παει σωστα!

----------


## MKEH78

> _Originally posted by MKEH78_
> 01-02-11.....64.900


03-02-11.....65.000 +100

----------


## kat73

Koριτσια εχετε δικιο, επειδη νιωθω οτι διατροφικα τα παω καλα δεν πολυδινω σημασια αλλα ειναι τοσο κουφο που καπως μου ερχεται βρε παιδι μου, περιμενω να δω αυτο το 73 πως και πως γιαυτο..... 
Τουλαχιστο παρολα τα σκαμπανεβασματα αυτην την φορα παρατηρω οτι δεν το βαζω κατω, συνεχισω την διατροφη σαν να εβλεπα μειον καθε μερα στην ζυγαρια! :wink2:ν

----------


## penelope1985

-300
55.8
KΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ

----------


## Constance

-100.Σοκολατες ρε.

----------


## mariafc

και σοκολάτες και μέλι. Μπράβο Λενιώ. 
Μα πραγματικά ρε σείς είναι δυνατόν τέτοιο ξεφούσκωμα μέσα σε 2 μέρες? Ο λαός απαιτεί να αποκαλύψετε το μυστικό σας. 
Εμείς Costance μου είμεθα καταδικασμένες. Μεχρι 300 φτάσει το ταβάνι μας. 
Δε θέλω πραγματικα να ξέρω τι θα κάνω στη φάση της συντήρησης όταν θα βλέπω πάλι τα +- 100 και θα τρελαίνομαι

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα, -700 σήμερα και περιμενω περίοδο*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημεραααααααααααα και πολυ χαιρομαι που βλεπω - κοριτσαρες μου!!!!!!!! 
Ετσι να ανεβαινει λιγο η διαθεση!!!

-200 γρ. μετα απο ~1900 θερμιδες.. :Embarrassment: 

67,2 kg

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Καλημεραααααααααααα και πολυ χαιρομαι που βλεπω - κοριτσαρες μου!!!!!!!! 
> Ετσι να ανεβαινει λιγο η διαθεση!!!
> 
> -200 γρ. μετα απο ~1900 θερμιδες..
> 
> 67,2 kg



:thumbup::thumbup:
μπραβο γλυκο Πηνελοπάκι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

ευχαριστω κουκλα μου!!:wink2:

----------


## Constance

Maraki δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα εγω λογικο που δεν ξεφουσκωνω.Αφου τρωω κανονικοτατα 1 εβδομαδα τωρα.Κοιταξα το ημερολογιο μου βεβαια και σημερα ειναι να αδιαθετησω οποτε ενα λογος που λυσαω ειναι και αυτος.

----------


## kat73

Το στρογγυλεψαμε επιτελους σημερα! -200

03/2/11 = 74,2 
04/2/11 = 74

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια παρολο που χθες εφαγα 1600 μεχρι τις 4 το απογευμα και αδιαθετησα....τι να πω.

----------


## Barbara90

76 σε οχι ψηφιακη ζυγαριά...

----------


## mariafc

Maraki δεν ξερω για σενα αλλα εγω λογικο που δεν ξεφουσκωνω.Αφου τρωω κανονικοτατα 1 εβδομαδα τωρα.Κοιταξα το ημερολογιο μου βεβαια και σημερα ειναι να αδιαθετησω οποτε ενα λογος που λυσαω ειναι και αυτος. 

Αυτην την περίοδο που προσπαθώ να βάλω κιλά δεν ζυγίζομαι αλλά μιλάω με βάση παλιότερες εμπειρίες τότε που ζυγιζόμουν και εγω καθημερινά. Ποτέ μα ποτέ όμως δεν είχα τέτοια ξεφουσκώματα. Ακόμα και 1000 θερμίδες να τρωγα τη μέρα ποτέ δεν έπεφτε η ζυγαριά κατώ απο 300 γρ άντε 400 στο τσακίρ κέφι. Ξεφουσκώματα τύπου 1 κιλό δεν είχα ποτέ των ποτών γι αυτό και με βλέπεις και το σχολιάζω συνεχώς σε σημείο να χω γίνει γραφική όταν το βλέπω στην ελένη ή στην Πηνελόπη. Μου κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση δηλαδή η ευκολία που μπαινοβγαίνουν τα κιλά γιατί εγώ δεν το είχα ποτέ αυτό. 
Πχ αν εγώ έτρωγα πολύ και την επόμενη μέρα ήμουν πχ +2 θα μενα με αυτά τα συν δύο ότι και να τρωγα τις επόμενες μέρες. και βραστό μπρόκολο που λέει ο λόγος. 
Εγώ μόνο τα 10-15 πρώτα κιλά έχασα πανεύκολα όταν ήμουν παχύσαρκη. Τα υπόλοιπα με το στανιό γι αυτό και μου πήρε και αρκετά χρόνια και θυσίες σε αντίθεση με το να πάρω που πάντα παίρνω πανεύκολα με την παραμικρή παρασπονδία.
Εχει ανοιξει στο μεταξύ το στομάχι μου και πεινάω συνέχεια και φυσιολογικά επειδή κοντεύει η συντήρηση αρχίζουν να με ζώνουν τα φίδια.

----------


## click

μαρακι στα ποσα κιλα ειπε ο διαιτολογος να ξεκινησεις συντηρηση?

----------


## penelope1985

+300 σημερα. Παρα πολλα ποτα χτες το βραδυ... 

56.1

----------


## mariafc

κλικάκι μου όταν ξεκινήσαμε αρχικά είχαμε πει να πάω 55-58 κιλά όχι ότι δε θα μπορούσα να πάω και παραπάνω αλλά εντάξει τη δεδομένη στιγμή μέχρι να συνηθίσω τον νέο μου ευατό και να μπω σε διαδικασία συντήρησης προτιμώ το κατώτερο δυνατόν όριο μέχρι να μπω σε μια σειρά. Εγώ από παντελόνια μου υπολογίζω ότι 52-53 πρέπει να χω φτάσει ισως και λίγο παραπάνω γιατί τελευταία τρώω πολύ μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες. Θα δω γιατί θέλω και λίπος ακόμα οπότε τελικά δεν ξερω σε τι κιλά θα σταματήσουμε. 
Βασικά πλέον έχω αραιώσει τις επισκέψεις μου κυρίως πάω για μετρήσεις και μετά μη φανταστείς δε θα κάνω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόγραμμα δεν έχω σκοπό να μπω πάλι σε αυστηρά προγράμματα. Λίγο από όλα και ο θεός βοηθός

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> κλικάκι μου όταν ξεκινήσαμε αρχικά είχαμε πει να πάω 55-58 κιλά όχι ότι δε θα μπορούσα να πάω και παραπάνω αλλά εντάξει τη δεδομένη στιγμή μέχρι να συνηθίσω τον νέο μου ευατό και να μπω σε διαδικασία συντήρησης προτιμώ το κατώτερο δυνατόν όριο μέχρι να μπω σε μια σειρά. Εγώ από παντελόνια μου υπολογίζω ότι 52-53 πρέπει να χω φτάσει ισως και λίγο παραπάνω γιατί τελευταία τρώω πολύ μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες. Θα δω γιατί θέλω και λίπος ακόμα οπότε τελικά δεν ξερω σε τι κιλά θα σταματήσουμε. 
> Βασικά πλέον έχω αραιώσει τις επισκέψεις μου κυρίως πάω για μετρήσεις και μετά μη φανταστείς δε θα κάνω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόγραμμα δεν έχω σκοπό να μπω πάλι σε αυστηρά προγράμματα. Λίγο από όλα και ο θεός βοηθός


Mαρία τι ύψος έχεις κ συμφωνήσατε σε αυτά τα κιλά?

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +200 γρ.
67.4 kg

----------


## mariafc

1,66 ροζούλα μου. Εχω δηλαδή περιθώριο και για παραπάνω απλά προφανώς και η γυναίκα δεν ήθελε να με ρίξει στα σκληρά με την πρώτη γιατί της είχα πει από την αρχή ότι δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να δω 60αρι τουλάχιστον τη δεδομένη στιγμή

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mαρακιιιιι ο λαος σου σε ζηταει!!!

----------


## click

καλη επιτυχια μαρακι!
εισαι σε φανταστικο δρομο.

βασικα, εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι απο τις εξαιρετικα σπανιες περιπτωσεις που μετα απο τετοια ασθενεια τα πανε τοσο καλα.

τα σεβη μου!:bigsmile:

----------


## Ciciliana

Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα!
εχω μια απορία αν μπορεί καποιος να μου τη λύσει.

Εδώ και 1 βδομάδα(σχεδόν) δε τρώω πάνω απο 1200(που ούτε αυτές τις έφτανα, περίπου 1100 να'ταν, τεσπα..) αλλά δε γυμναζόμουν.
και ανεβαίνω στη ζυγαριά και με δείχνει στα ίδια. δλδ 63,2!!
δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. 
δεν έτρωγα ούτε βλακείες.. όλα καλά. απλά δεν έκανα γυμναστική (είχα εξεταστική)
και δε περιμένω τωρα να αδιαθετήσω..
να είναι απλώς μια απλή κατακράτηση? δε το΄χω ξαναπαθει (δλδ να προσπαθώ και να μη χανω) 
απλά λέω μηπως είναι στο μυαλό μου και να περιμένω λιγο ακόμη..

----------


## mariafc

> βασικα, εχω την εντυπωση οτι εισαι απο τις εξαιρετικα σπανιες περιπτωσεις που μετα απο τετοια ασθενεια τα πανε τοσο καλα.


Αυτό μου το είπε και η διαιτολόγος. Δυστυχώς τον φόβο της ζυγαριάς και άλλα κολλήματα τα έχω ακόμα και νομίζω ότι κάποιες ασθένειες κυρίως του μυαλού μάλλον θα τις κουβαλάω εσαεί αλλά σίγουρα η μετάβαση μου ήταν σχετικά ομαλή. Εδω και 7 μήνες δεν πισωγύρισα ούτε μια φορά ως προς το θέμα φαγητό. Δεν έχω ξαναμείνει από τότε νηστική και ούτε καν σκέφτομαι να το κάνω και αν δεν είχα ακόμα τα κολλήματα που αναφέρω ίσως και να χα ήδη πάρει τα κιλά που έπρεπε απλά πολλές φορές ακόμα ασυναίσθητα κρατιεμαι. Πολλές φορές θα φάω τη σάχλα και θα σκεφτώ ωχ καλά τώρα ο Θεός ξέρει πόσο να πάχυνα ή θα τσαντιστώ με σχόλια τρίτων για το πόσο αδύνατη είμαι αλλά εντάξει μικρά βηματάκια κάθε φορά.
Υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα αποκτήσω ποτέ . Δυστυχώς μετά απο τόσα χρόνια πρώτα διαιτας και μετα ανορεξίας μου χουν βγει στην επιφάνεια όλες οι στερήσεις, είναι ώρες που πραγματικά αισθάνομαι ράκος ψυχολογικά στην προσπάθεια να αποβάλλω κυρίως τις ανασφάλειες μοθ αλλά τουλάχιστον συνειδητοποίησα έστω και αργά το κακό που μου έκανα. Είναι μια καθημερινή παλη νικήτρια δε βγήκα ακόμα αλλά σίγουρα το προσπαθώ και ειλικρινά νιώθω ευτυχισμένη που έχω εσάς ως συμμαχους σε αυτή μου την προσπάθεια. 
Παντως για να το διακωμωδήσω λίγο απορώ πως κάποτε υπήρξα 100 κιλά. Αν κρίνω τους πειρασμούς που υπάρχουν σήμερα εγώ η καημένη δεν έτρωγα ούτε το 1/1000. Ούτε γλυκά ούε τυροκούλουρα ούτε τίποτα. Τα μισα φαγητά μου βρωμούσαν και τώρα και μπρόκολο να μου δώσεις θα το φάω. 

Εσύ κλικάκι τι σχέση έχεις με τη ζυγαριά? Καλά εσύ και αν είσαι απίστευτη περίπτωση. Σε θαυμάζω ειλικρινά. Τώρα που όσο πάει και αδυνατίζεις τι σκέψεις κάνεις? Σε αγχώνει το να διατηρηθείς? Έχεις μεγαλύτερο άγχος για την εμφάνιση σου από πριν? Προσθεού έτσι μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν υπονοώ ότι μερικά κιλά πάνω ή κάτω προσδιορίζουν μια προσωπικότητα από καθαρή περιέργεια ρωτάω και για να παίρρνω και εγώ μαθήματα για το πως η ρημάδα η ζυγαριά και το συνεχές ανεβοκατέβασμα δε θα ειναι ικανό να επηρεάζει τη μέρα μου.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 1,66 ροζούλα μου. Εχω δηλαδή περιθώριο και για παραπάνω απλά προφανώς και η γυναίκα δεν ήθελε να με ρίξει στα σκληρά με την πρώτη γιατί της είχα πει από την αρχή ότι δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη να δω 60αρι τουλάχιστον τη δεδομένη στιγμή


καλά θυμόμουν οτι έχουμε το ίδιο υψος ....Λοιπόν 2 σενάρια παίζουν!Ή είμαι 1,50 κ δεν το ξέρω ή είμαι πάνω απο 55 κιλά κ η ζυγαριά μου χάνει..Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά..1.66 με 45,47, άντε 48 κιλά να μη έχεις περίοδο το καταλαβαίνω , αλλά στα 52 κιλά είναι παράλογο...Εμένα τώρα με δείχνει 54 κιλά κ εμφανισιακά είμαι υπερκανονική , καμία σχέση με πολύ αδύνατη..Τα 58 κιλά δεν τα έχω φτάσει ποτέ κ τα θεωρω υπερβολή..Ρε Μαράκι εσύ τωρα στα 52 πώς το βλέπεις το σώμα σου?Κανονικό, αδύνατο, πολύ αδύνατο?Μήπως έχεις παραπάνω ύψος κ δεν το ξέρεις?!

----------


## mariafc

Κορίτσια Καλησπέρα!
εχω μια απορία αν μπορεί καποιος να μου τη λύσει.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου λύσω την απορία απλά δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με τέτοια κολλήματα της ζυγαριάς. Καταλαβαίνω την απογοήτευση γιατί στερείσαι τόσα πράγματα και φυσικά περιμένεις να δεις και αποτέλεσμα αλλά έλα που ώρες ώρες δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο ρημαδιασμένος ο οργανισμός. Ενδεχομένως να είναι κάποια κατακράτηση και να δεις αποτέλεσμα μαζεμένα τις επομενες ημέρες. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο επειδή δεν ξέρω το ιστορικό σου. Είσαι καιρό σε δίαιτα. Τηρείς μήνες αυτό το διαιτολόγιο των 1200 θερμίδων? Σε ρωτώ γιατί αν ήδη έχεις χάσει αρκετά κιλά τότε είναι λογικό ο ρυθμός απώλειας να είναι μικρότερος ή και μηδενικός για κάποιο διάστημα. ʼσε που πλέον εγώ έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όσο στερούμε από τον οργανισμό μας πράγματα τόσο εκείνος αντιδρά. Ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται ένα διάλειμμα. Εννοείται δε σου λέω να πας να πλακωθείς στα γλυκά απλά δώσε μια μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία στη διατροφή. Ισως να χρειάζεται αυτό ο οργανισμός σου για να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά. 
Στο λέει μια καμμένη. Χρόνιες δίαιτες, χίλιες δύο στερήσεις. Στρατιωτική πειθαρχία και αυτοσυγκράτηση. Για τρία χρόνια δεν έβαζα στο στόμα μου ούτε πίτσες ούτε σουβλάκια ούτε καν καραμέλα. Αποτελεσμα. Ενας ταλαιπωρημένος και διαλυμένος μεταβολισμός με αποτέλεσμα όταν ήθελα μετα απλά να συντηρούμαι να μην μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί ο οργανισμός μου δε δεχόταν ούτε μισό βραστό κολοκύθι. Δε συγκρίνω βέβαια τις περιπτώσεις μας έτσι απλά αν κάτι έχω διαπιστώσει τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι ότι ο οργανισμός μας έχει αναγκη απο τα πάντα. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απαγορευμένη τροφή μα καμία. Το θέμα είναι να διατηρούμε το μέτρο. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο του πράγματος.
Επίσης ένα άλλο πράγμα που έχω συνειδητοποιήσει είναι οτι τελικά οι διαιτολόγοι και τα διατροφολόγια σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μούφες γιατί ουσιαστικά τι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι σου δίνουν δίαιτες που στερουνται βασικών τροφών για να βλέπεις εσύ αποτέλεσμα και να ενθουσιάζεσαι και μετά ξανά πάλι στον αγώνα. 
Γι αυτό είπα και πιο πάνω στην κλικ ότι τη θαυμάζω. Οτι κατάφερε το κανε μόνη της και της βγάζω το καπελο σε αυτό. Αμα έχει κανείς πείσμα και θέληση όλα γίνονται

----------


## mariafc

> καλά θυμόμουν οτι έχουμε το ίδιο υψος ....Λοιπόν 2 σενάρια παίζουν!Ή είμαι 1,50 κ δεν το ξέρω ή είμαι πάνω απο 55 κιλά κ η ζυγαριά μου χάνει..Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πραγματικά..1.66 με 45,47, άντε 48 κιλά να μη έχεις περίοδο το καταλαβαίνω , αλλά στα 52 κιλά είναι παράλογο...Εμένα τώρα με δείχνει 54 κιλά κ εμφανισιακά είμαι υπερκανονική , καμία σχέση με πολύ αδύνατη..Τα 58 κιλά δεν τα έχω φτάσει ποτέ κ τα θεωρω υπερβολή..Ρε Μαράκι εσύ τωρα στα 52 πώς το βλέπεις το σώμα σου?Κανονικό, αδύνατο, πολύ αδύνατο?Μήπως έχεις παραπάνω ύψος κ δεν το ξέρεις?!


Το χω αναρωτηθεί και εγώ. Γι αυτό τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να δυσανασχετώ και να κουράζομαι. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια ακριβώς πόσα κιλά είμαι γιατί και η ίδια δε μου λεει αλλά και 50-51 να μαι και παλι δε δικαιολογείται το θέμα της περιόδου. Αλλα μωρέ τι να πεις? Εγώ την έχασα στα 58. Το λίπος μου μάλλον φταίει είναι κάτω απο τα όρια ακόμα. Πάντω΄ς όπως έγραωα και σε άλλο τόπικ θα θελα κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πως στο διαολο μπορείς να χεις περίοδο στα 51 πχ και να μην έχεις στα 50. Τι σκατά μπορεί να μεσολαβήσει? Εντάξει να μην έχεις στα 45 που και πάλι πχ αν κάνεις καλή διατροφή γιατί οχι αλλα τι σκατά θέλει πια αυτός ο οργανισμός? Καμιά φορά απελπίζομαι και καμια ώρα θα ανοίξω το ρημάδι το ψυγείο και θα τρώω μέχρι να ξαναγίνω 100 κιλά να ησυχάσω.
Σχετικα με αυτό που με ρωτάς δε μου αρέσω ακόμα. Χοντρή δε με βλέπω ποτε δε με είδα εγώ τα κιλά δεν τα χανα γιατί με έβλεπα χοντρή. Από τη μέση και κάτω είμαι καλύτερα από τη μέση και πάνω δε μου αρέσω. Πετάει το κόκκαλο ακόμα και στήθος μηδέν. Με ρούχα δηλαδή δεν είμαι κακή αν και φαίνεται ότι θέλω ακόμα αλλά χωρίς είμαι ψιλοδράμα ακόμα. Από παλιά το χα αυτό. Σε ορισμένα σημεία κανονική σε άλλα χοντρή. Καθόλου σωστή κατανομή. 
Εσύ ροζούλα μου πως αισθάνεσαι σε αυτά τα κιλά. Επίσης εσύ σε πόσο διάστημα έβαλες και πόσα κιλά αν επιτρέεπται? Α και κάτι ακόμα και συγχώρα την αδιακρισία μου με τα υπερφαγικά που έχεις κατά διαστήματα πως κινείται η ζυγαριά έχεις παρατηρήσει? Θέλω να πω έχεις παρατηρήσει να ξεφουσκώνεις, να έχει μπει ο μεταβολισμός σου σε μια σειρά?

----------


## POZ

Λοιπόν, αυτό που ρωτάς για τα κιλά ισχύει.Δεν ξέρω πώς κ γιατί, αλλά όπως έχω ξαναπει, μου είχε σταματήσει η περίοδος για έναν μηνα (προ ανορεξίας) κ με το που πήρα 1-1,5 κιλο (το πολύ) αδιαθέτησα(ήταν κ η τελευτ.φορα..)Τρέχα γυρευε...το μονο που μπορώ να σου πω, είναι πως αυτά τα κιλά, δεν τα πήρα με τονους κ κοτόπουλα αλλά με απανωτά υπερφαγικά φουλ στο λιπος.Οπότε ισως η πολύ άλιπη διατροφή να επηρεάζει, γιατί μπορώ να θυμηθω πριν 2 καλοκαίρια που είχα αδυνατήσει παρα πολύ(έρωτας) αλλα ενω έτρωγα λιγο ή ξεχνούσα να φάω, το λιγο που έτρωγα ήταν τροφές με λιπαρά πχ σπανακόπιτες, κλαμπ, πίτες..και είχα περίοδο κανονικότατη παρότι ήμουν πιο αδύνατη απότι τώρα.Εγώ απο Οκτώβρη ουσιαστικά άχρισα να παχαίνω.Πιστεύω ότι πολλές φορές απο τότε είχα σκαμπανευάσματα τύπου έπαιρνα 2 κιλά, με έπιανε πανικός, έχανα 1, ξαναέπαιρνα 2 κοκ. γιατί όπως κ να το κάνεις είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο.Τώρα δεν ζυγίζομαι συχνά, ούτε πολύκοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη, αισθάνομαι κανονική συνήθως, βλέπω οτι το προσωπό μου έχει γεμίσει και οτι απο την μεση κ πάνω δεν φαινονται κοκαλα πια , αλλά απο την μεση κ κάτω αισθάνομαι βοδι, ίσως επειδή έχω σταματήσει κάθε είδους άσκηση..Με τα υπερφαγικά παθαίνω μεγάλη ζημιά.Παλιά ξεφούσκωνα κατευθείαν σε μια μερα, τώρα κάνω τρομερές κατακρατήσεις κ έχω αίσθημα βάρους για 4-5 μερες μετά, καμία σχέση με το παρελθον.Τουλάχιστον δεν πονάνε τα νεφρά μου πια, γιατί οταν ήμουν πολύ λιγα κιλά και έτρωγα παρα πολύ(χωρίς εμετο) την επόμενη τα νεφρά μου με πέθαιναν..Γενικά κ στο φούσκωμα πιστευω συντελλεί το άγχος.Εγω μπορεί να μην κάνω εμετούς τώρα οταν κάνω υπερφαγικα, αλλά με τρελλαίνουν οι τύψεις τις περισσότερες..σπάνε τα νεύρα μου, είμαι συνέχεια στρεσσαρισμένη κ ανήσυχη, οπότε πώς να ηρεμήσει ο οργανισμος και να ξεπριστεί?

----------


## mariafc

ναι ρε συ και εγώ τα ίδια παθαίνω. Υπερφαγικά δεν κάνω απλά πολλές φορές τρώω παραπάνω σε νορμάλ πλαίσια, εμετούς δεν είχα ποτέ αλλά είναι αυτές οι κωλοτύψεις που λές. Με το που θα φάω παραπάνω με πιάνει πανικός. (Τώρα ετοιμάζομαι για ψωμί μόνο αυτό σου λέω) και ασυναίσθητα μετά την επόμενη μέρα θα προσπαθήσω να αποφύγω να φάω πάλι ασυναίσθητα. Δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τον φόβο μου με τίποτα. ακόμα με βασανίζει αυτό το πράγμα και είναι κάτι που φοβάμαι ότι δε θα το ξεπεράσω ποτέ. Εν μέρει μπορεί να μην είναι κακή αυτή η αυτοσυγκράτηση αλλά από την άλλη είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρα και με διαλύει. 
Θέμα κατακρατήσεων δυστυχώς έχω και εγώ και μεγάλο μάλιστα. Ρε συ εγώ φουσκώνω με δύο ποτηρια νερό τι λέμε τώρα και αν προσθέσω και το αθεράπευτο άγχος μου καταλαβαίνεις. ¨ωρες ώρες νομίζω ότι παχαίνω μόνο με τη σκέψη. 
Καλά τα λες πως να συτνονιστεί έτσι ο οργανισμός όταν΄είμαι σε μόνιμο πανικό για τα πάντα. 
Και δε μου λες τώρα που δεν έχεις εμετούς πως αντιμετωπίζεις τα υπερφαγικά? Την επόμενη μέρα πχ τρως συντηρητικά? Και επίσης πως κατάφερες να απαγκριστρωθείς από τη ζυγαριά?
Α και σχετικά με τις λιπαρές τροφές ειλικρινά εχω σκιστεί στα λιπίδια. Κρεας με πέτσα και λίπος, λιπαρά τυριά ρέουν τα λίπη αλλά αυξάνεται με ρυθμούς χελώνας και τώρα μου πε να μειώσω την γυμναστική μήπως επηρεάζει και αυτό.

----------


## POZ

Ηρεμία χρειαζεται βασικά, αυτό πιστεύω..Και το σωματικό να φτιάξουμε, το ψυχολογικο θέλει πολύ δουλειά.Ενα θα σου πω.Αυτές τις μέρες , παρότι έφαγα και ήπια υπερβολικά..τουαλέτα δεν έχω δει ουτε με το κυάλι..και είναι στανταρ θεμα άγχους γιατι ειδικα το αλκοόλ είναι γνωστό για τα αποτελεσματά του !Αν φάω πολύ μια μέρα, είμαι κουλ, μου απαγορεύω να το σκέφτομαι κ συνήθως τα καταφέρνω.Αν συνεχίσει το φαγοπότι 2-3-4 μερες..υποφέρω.Είμαι συνέχεια σε μια υπερένταση, έχω αυπνίες, εχω κατάθλιψη, νεύρα..δεν θέλω να βγάλω τη φόρμα κ να βγω απτο σπίτι, τα αφήνω όλα στη μοίρα τους..Μετα το ξαναστρωνω, αλλά ποτε δεν με αφήνω σε πολύ χαμηλές θερμίδες γιατί τρέμω μηπως απο τη στέρηση μπω σε φαύλο κύκλο, ενω παλιότερα άντεχα και με 600 θερμίδες τη μερα!Με τη ζυγαριά δεν αγκιστρωθηκα ποτε ευτυχως, αλλά δεν έχω και ηλεκτρονική να μου δείχνει και το παραμικρό γραμμάριο , γιατί τότε στανταρ θα μου είχε στριψει.Εγω ως ζυγαριά, είχα τα παντελόνια.Δοκίμαζα πάνω απο 20 φορές τη μερα όλα τα παντελονια, ήμουν τελιώς ψυχωτική, και αν τυχόν κάποιο ένιωθα να με σφιγγει λιγο, πάθαινα ...φαντάζεσαι τι πάθαινα.Τωρα πέταξα ΟΛΑ τα περσινα extra small παντελονια και ντυνομαι συνήθως με πιο φαρδιά ρούχα για να μη σπάνε τα νεύρα μου διαρκώς με τα φουσκώματα τις κατακρατήσεις και όλα αυτά τα ωραία..Καλά για στενό τζιν ούτε λόγος πλεον και γενικά δεν νιωθω καλά να επιδεικνυω το σωμα μου πια.Ούτε ντεκολτε, ούτε φούστες ούτε τίποτα.Εσυ πώς λειτουργεις σε αυτό το κομμάτι?

----------


## mariafc

Όταν λες πως λειτουργείς εννοείς στο ενδυματολογικό κομμάτι? Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τ πολύ στενά και προτιμώ κυρίως φορέματα πιο πολύ γιατί αμα εμφανιστώ με στενα όλο και καποιος βρίσκεται να σχολιάσει πόσο αδύνατη είμαι και να σου μετά και η μάνα μου να με διαολίζει. Οπότε για να αποφεύγω έξτρα σύγχιση προσπαθώ να φοράω ρούχα που δεν είναι πως να το "προκλητικά" για το βάρος μου. Τα παντελόνια τα αποφεύγω. Αυτά και αν με κάνουν αδύνατη. Καλά για ντεκολτέ ούτε λόγος. Που να το βρω άλλωστε το ντεκολτέ με στήθος πλάκα? Δεν ξέρω είμαι με τις ώρες μου είναι ρούχα που πραγματικά μου πάνε με βλέπω και αισθάνομαι θεά και άλλα που δε μου αρέσουν πάνω μου αλλά δεν έχω και την τρελή γκαρνταρόμπα για να μπορώ να τα αποκλείσω και τελείως
Τις προαλλες πάντως μυ μπήκε ενα παντελόνι που χα χρόνια να το βάλω και το νιωσα το τσιμπηματάκι στο στήθος. Εκεί εγώ θέλω δουλειά. Ενώ βλέπω ότι οι σωματικές αλλαγές πάνω μου είναι ευεργετικές και αποκτώ θηλυκότητα εμενα το μυαλό μου πάει κατευθείαν στη ζυγαριά. Πως έβλεπε ρε συ ο Σκρουτζ τα δολλάρια ε εγώ βλέπω το νο 60 και με πιάνει η κρίση, η κατάθλιψη και ολα τα συναφή. 
Κυρίως αγχωνομαι γιατί πλέον το στομάχι μου έχει ανοίξει. Δεν χορταίνω όπως χόρταινα παλιά που έκανα διαιτα και επίσης πεινάω χειρότερα και από όταν δεν έτρωγα. Ώρες ώρες θα το κοντρολάρω αλλά από την άλλη δε θέλω να σκέφτομαι ότι θα περάσω όλη μου τη ζωή έτσι. Όλη την ώρα μιλάω για ισορροπία και ισορροπία και έρχεται η στιγμή που κυριευομαι από άγχος και πάνε όλα περιπατο και δεν υπάρχει κανείς να βοηθήσει. Δε μπορεί δηλαδή κανείς. Είναι προσωπική μάχη που πρέπει να κερδιθεί

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου λύσω την απορία απλά δυστυχώς θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με τέτοια κολλήματα της ζυγαριάς. Καταλαβαίνω την απογοήτευση γιατί στερείσαι τόσα πράγματα και φυσικά περιμένεις να δεις και αποτέλεσμα αλλά έλα που ώρες ώρες δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο ρημαδιασμένος ο οργανισμός. Ενδεχομένως να είναι κάποια κατακράτηση και να δεις αποτέλεσμα μαζεμένα τις επομενες ημέρες. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο επειδή δεν ξέρω το ιστορικό σου. Είσαι καιρό σε δίαιτα. Τηρείς μήνες αυτό το διαιτολόγιο των 1200 θερμίδων? Σε ρωτώ γιατί αν ήδη έχεις χάσει αρκετά κιλά τότε είναι λογικό ο ρυθμός απώλειας να είναι μικρότερος ή και μηδενικός για κάποιο διάστημα. ʼσε που πλέον εγώ έχω διαπιστώσει ότι όσο στερούμε από τον οργανισμό μας πράγματα τόσο εκείνος αντιδρά. Ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται ένα διάλειμμα. Εννοείται δε σου λέω να πας να πλακωθείς στα γλυκά απλά δώσε μια μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία στη διατροφή. Ισως να χρειάζεται αυτό ο οργανισμός σου για να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά. 
> Στο λέει μια καμμένη. Χρόνιες δίαιτες, χίλιες δύο στερήσεις. Στρατιωτική πειθαρχία και αυτοσυγκράτηση. Για τρία χρόνια δεν έβαζα στο στόμα μου ούτε πίτσες ούτε σουβλάκια ούτε καν καραμέλα. Αποτελεσμα. Ενας ταλαιπωρημένος και διαλυμένος μεταβολισμός με αποτέλεσμα όταν ήθελα μετα απλά να συντηρούμαι να μην μπορώ να το κάνω γιατί ο οργανισμός μου δε δεχόταν ούτε μισό βραστό κολοκύθι. Δε συγκρίνω βέβαια τις περιπτώσεις μας έτσι απλά αν κάτι έχω διαπιστώσει τους τελευταίους μήνες είναι ότι ο οργανισμός μας έχει αναγκη απο τα πάντα. Δεν υπάρχει καμία απαγορευμένη τροφή μα καμία. Το θέμα είναι να διατηρούμε το μέτρο. Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο του πράγματος.
> Επίσης ένα άλλο πράγμα που έχω συνειδητοποιήσει είναι οτι τελικά οι διαιτολόγοι και τα διατροφολόγια σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μούφες γιατί ουσιαστικά τι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι σου δίνουν δίαιτες που στερουνται βασικών τροφών για να βλέπεις εσύ αποτέλεσμα και να ενθουσιάζεσαι και μετά ξανά πάλι στον αγώνα. 
> Γι αυτό είπα και πιο πάνω στην κλικ ότι τη θαυμάζω. Οτι κατάφερε το κανε μόνη της και της βγάζω το καπελο σε αυτό. Αμα έχει κανείς πείσμα και θέληση όλα γίνονται


όχι μαρια δε κανω καιρό διατροφή 
απλά επειδή κ άλλες φορές οταν τρώω 1200 σε 1 βδομάδα(τη 1η βδομάδα εχω πέσει σίγουρα 1 κιλό και παραπάνω γι'αυτό το λέω)
δε μπορώ να κάνω διατροφή βασικά καιρό, όλο πέφτω σε υπερφαγικά 1 φορά τη βδομάδα συνήθως, όπως σήμερα, τις 2000 τις έφαγα! (πιο πολύ απ'τα νεύρα μου που τσαντίστικα που ενω έτρωγα σωστά πήρα κιολας 200 γρ.)

τεσπα.. κατακράτηση θα ήταν. ok thanks για την απάντηση.

----------


## kat73

-200 και σημερα

04/2/11 = 74 
05/2/11 = 73,8

----------


## karamela_ed

-900 πολύ καλα ηταν μετα τα +1400 και εχω και περίοδο  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα κοριτσια...

Χτες παροτι πιναμε κατι fruit punch με την d3w βραδιατικα και τσακιζαμε φυσικα και τα πατατακια που μας ειχαν φερει μαζι, λιγο το γυμναστηριο, λιγο το vitaline πολυ νωρις το βραδυ... -300 σημερα

55.8

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-300 κι εγω αλλα με τρελη πεινα χθες.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο κοριτσακια!
εγω στα ιδια,χωρις τουαλετα.. :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> Εσύ κλικάκι τι σχέση έχεις με τη ζυγαριά? Καλά εσύ και αν είσαι απίστευτη περίπτωση. Σε θαυμάζω ειλικρινά. Τώρα που όσο πάει και αδυνατίζεις τι σκέψεις κάνεις? Σε αγχώνει το να διατηρηθείς? Έχεις μεγαλύτερο άγχος για την εμφάνιση σου από πριν? Προσθεού έτσι μην παρεξηγηθώ δεν υπονοώ ότι μερικά κιλά πάνω ή κάτω προσδιορίζουν μια προσωπικότητα από καθαρή περιέργεια ρωτάω και για να παίρρνω και εγώ μαθήματα για το πως η ρημάδα η ζυγαριά και το συνεχές ανεβοκατέβασμα δε θα ειναι ικανό να επηρεάζει τη μέρα μου.


ουπς σορρυ! αργησα να το δω, χανει η μανα το παιδι και το παιδι τη μανα σε αυτο το τοπικ.

δεν αγχωνομαι ιδιαιτερα για τη συντηρηση, επειδη δεν κανω διαιτα. και κυλανε αρκετα χαλαρα τα πραγματα.
αργοτερα ισως αγχωθω.

μεγαλυτερο αγχος για την εμφανιση μου απο πριν?????????
:smilegrin:
οχι μαρακι μου, ακριβως το αντιθετο. νιωθω παρα πολυ καλα με αυτο που βλεπω στον καθρεπτη και με αυτο που εισπραττω απο τους αλλους.
εχω περιθωριο να φτιαξω αρκετα ακομα το σωμα μου και ελπιζω να εχω την επιμονη και την υπομονη να φτασω εκει που θελω.
αλλα και τωρα ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενη.
στα 98 με εβλεπα και συνηθως τρομαζα :P

οσο για το ανεβοκατεβασμα της ζυγαριας, ενταξει, η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεσα σε μια μερα μπορει να παρω 5 διαφορετικους αριθμους, οποτε τι να δωσω σημασια? φαντασου ποσο αντιπροσωπευτικη μπορει να ειναι μια μετρηση που αλλαζει 10 φορες τη μερα? :P

τωρα αμα εχω καμμια κατακρατηση πανω απο 2ημερο-3ημερο ε! εκει μου τη σπαει ναι! :smirk:

----------


## kat73

- 600 σημερα, μια χαρα! 

05/2/11 = 73,8
06/2/11 = 73,2

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!

55.8 και σημερα και δεν θυμαμαι ποτε ηταν η τελευταια φορα που ζυγιζα λιγοτερο Δευτερα απο Παρασκευη...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.-300 σημερα.

----------


## mariafc

> οσο για το ανεβοκατεβασμα της ζυγαριας, ενταξει, η αληθεια ειναι οτι μεσα σε μια μερα μπορει να παρω 5 διαφορετικους αριθμους, οποτε τι να δωσω σημασια? φαντασου ποσο αντιπροσωπευτικη μπορει να ειναι μια μετρηση που αλλαζει 10 φορες τη μερα?


Καταρχήν να σου εκφράσω άλλη μια φορά το θαυμασμό μου για όλα όσα έχεις καταφέρει. Και το καλύτερο όλων χαίρομαι παρα πολύ να διαβάζω ότι πλέον έχεις αγαπήσει και εσύ η ίδια το σώμα και τον ευατό σου και απολαμβάνεις τις αλλαγές που βλεπεις πάνω σου και επειδή έτυχε και να δω και φωτογραφία σου εγώ στο λέω με όλη μου την καρδιά πως είσαι μια κούκλα αλλά αυτό που με εντυπωσιασε περισσότερο ήταν το καθαρό και πανεμορφο πρόσωπο σου. Μου έβγαλε μια απίστευτη ηρεμία ειλικρινά. Μερικά κιλά πάνω ή κάτω σιγουρα δε μας κάνουν καλύτερους ανθρώπους χαίρομαι όμως που στην περίπτωση σοτ φαίνεται να λειτουργούν ευεργετικά σε όλους τους τομείς και ελπίζω μέσα από την καρδιά μου να φτάσεις εκεί που θες.
Κατά δεύτερον να σε ευχαριστήσω για την απάντηση σου γιατί είναι ένα θέμα που προσωπικά με απασχολεί και με ενδιαφέρει να δω την αντιμετώπιση και των άλλων μήπως κάποια στιγμή βοηθηθώ και καταφέρω να ξεπεράσω τά όποια κόμπλεξ μου. 
Προσωπικά και το χω συζητήσει και με άλλα μέρη του φόρουμ πιστεύω ότι το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι λίγο δίκοπο μαχαίρι αλλά σίγουρα μπορεί να αποτελέσει εναν πολύ καλό σύμμαχο στην προσπάθεια κάποιου να διατηρηθεί ή να χάσει βάρος. Μπορεί να αποτελέσει ένα πολύτιμο εργαλείο αρκεί να χει κανείς τη δύναμη να το χρησιμοποιεί σωστά και να μένει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο ανεπηρέαστος από τα όποια σκαμπανεβάσματα. 
Αυτό ήταν αυτό που εμένα προσωπικά με τρέλανε κάποια στιγμή και με έφερε εκεί που με έφερε γιατί στην ανορεξια ποτέ δεν έφτασα επειδή με έβλεπα χοντρή στον καθρέφτη, ούτε ήθελα να αδυνατίζω συνέχεια. Όντας μια ζωή τροφαντή ως και παχύσαρκη το να φτανα κάποτε 50-60 κιλά μου φαινόταν άπιαστο όνειρο απλά κάποια στιγμή δε μπόρεσα να διαχειριστώ αυτό το +-. Με τρέλαινε να στερούμαι συνεχώς, να μη μπορώ έξω να φάω με την ησυχία μου και να βλέπω και απο πάνω + 100. Εννοείται ότι εμφανισιακά αυτό το συν 100 ούτε καν το συν 2-3 δε φαινόταν ποτέ πάνω μου απλά εμενα ήταν από ένα σημείο και μετά ικανό να με τσαντίσει και να προσδιορίσει ολόκληρη τη μέρα μου. Όλη μέρα πάνω σε μία ζυγαριά πρωί μεσημέρι και βράδυ και κάθε φορά εννοείται αλλο αποτέλεσμα. Εκεί δε που πάθαινα κρίση ηταν όταν ζυγιζόμουν και προηγουμένως μπορεί να μην είχα φάει κάτι για ώρα και να βλεπα ακόμα πιο συν. Εκει βουρλίζόμουνα κανονικά.
Όλα αυτά ένα κωλονούμερο του κερατά. Που ενώ για μένα ήταν ενα νούμερο στην πραγματικότητα είναι πολλά άλλα μαζί. Τον πρώτο καιρό που ξεκίνησα για να πάρω βάρος ήμουν όλη μέρα άρρωστη. Αν ζυγιζόμουν αυτη την περίοδο παει δε θα το γλίτωνα το εγκεφαλικό. Ωρες ώρες όμως τρώγομαι τόσο πολύ ειδικά όταν αισθάνομαι ένα ανεξήγτο φούσκωμα χωρίς να χω υπερβάλλει διατροφικά. Επιπλέον ζω με μόνιμο άγχος που καμιά φορά νομίζω ότι παχαίνω μόνο και μόνο από το στρες. Κάπου εκεί απελπίζομαι και θέλω να τα φάω όλα να το ευχαριστηθώ κιόλας. 

Όταν λοιπόν θα καταφέρω να αντιμετωπίσω ξανά τη ζυγαριά ως σύμμαχο και όχι ως εχθρό τότε πιστεύω πως θα έχω απαλλαγεί και θεραπευτεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την ανορεξία γιατί μπορεί μεν η πρόοδος μου να ταν εντυπωσιακή, να μαι σε ενα καλό στάδιο και η αρρώστεια να φαντάζει πολύ μακρινή αλλά κάποια κολλήματα παραμένουν και ενώ ώρες ώρες νομίζω ότι τα αντιμετωπίζω αργά ή γρήγορα επανέρχονται στην επιφάνεια και πάλι ξανα από την αρχή να βασανίζομαι ψυχολογικά και να μην μπορώ να απολαύσω αυτό που έχω καταφέρει.
Ατιμες κατακρατήσειςςςςςςςςςςςςς ςςςςςςςςςςςςς και άτιμη κωλοτουαλέτα. 
Στο λόγο μου θα πάω να φάω κάτι χαλασμένο αν και σιγά ούτε αυτό. Πηνελόπηηηηηηηηηηηη που είσαι συμπάσχουσα?

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα -700 σήμερα και με περίοδο αυριο να δω που σημερα θα φαω φασολακια*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eδω ειμαι Μαρακι,συμπασχω για δευτερη μερα..
+300 γρ. εγω τα παιρνω αναδρομικα λεμεεεε...
67.7 Kg

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Constance oleeeeeee
Eιδες;Αξιζε η πεινα χθες!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Μια χαρα κοριτσια ε? Εχω να ανακοινωσω οτι βγηκαν οι φραουλες... αντε να βγουνε τα καλοκαιρινα φρουτα να αναδανουμε λιγο...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nαι καλε,εδω και καμμια 10αρια μερες εχω δει..Και ξαναπηρε η μανα μου σημερα..
Ποσες θερμιδες εχουν,εσυ που εισαι expert?:bigsmile:

----------


## penelope1985

απ'οτι θυμαμαι 50 στα 100 γρ

----------


## kat73

+200 

06/2/11 = 73,2
07/2/11 = 73,4

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

+100 σημερα...
πρωτη μερα περιοδου.... 55.9

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Παιδια καλημερα. Ασχετο προσπαθω να αλλαξω το τικεράκι μου αλλα μου παιρνει μονο ζυγο αριθμο.... Με αφηνει να βαλω 92 αλλα οχι 91,100 . Ξερει κανεις τι κανω λαθος ? 
:question:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+100 σημερα,λογικο και παλι καλα.

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα...που να κρυφτώ 
54 ..είχα κατέβει στους δικούς μου και κακαταλαβένεται...

λοιπόν σε 2 εβδομάδες -2 ...
έτσι να το ζεστάνουμε λίγο το θέμα 
σωστά?

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Παιδια καλημερα. Ασχετο προσπαθω να αλλαξω το τικεράκι μου αλλα μου παιρνει μονο ζυγο αριθμο.... Με αφηνει να βαλω 92 αλλα οχι 91,100 . Ξερει κανεις τι κανω λαθος ? 
> :question:


*Καλημέρα, λοιπόν μην βαζεις , βάλε τελεία . 


+100 σήμερα, αναμενομενο λογω οτι εφαγα φασολακια χθες, αυριο θα ειμαι στα υψη γιατι θα φαω ντακο σημερα συν οτι ψυχολογια σκατα γιατι πριν λιγο καναμε ευθανασια στον σκυλακο μου και ειμαι σκατα:sniffle:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

-600 γρ. 
67.1 αλλα παλι χωρις τουαλετα.Τα νευρα μου.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αν συνεχισω να μην πηγαινω τουαλετα,εκεις θα δεις χαρές..:thumbdown:
Καραμελιτσα λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ για τον σκυλακο σου,ισως να ειναι καλυτερα εκει που ειναι τωρα και να μην υποφερει γιατι για να παρετε αυτη την αποφαση,σημαινει πως θα ηταν καλα..

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ναι το καυμενο και σκεφτειτε οτι αυτο το σκυλακι ειχε ερθει σπιτι μου αδεσποτο και το κρατησα ενω ειχα κρατησει αλλο 1 και ειχα ηδη 2 δικα μου που τα μεγαλωσα απο κουταβακια, συνολο 4, τα 2 τα δικα μου ψοφησαν απο γεραματα, το αλλο αδεσποτο απο καλαζαρ και αυτο ειχαν γινει τα νεφρα του παρα πολυ χαλια και ειχε και καλαζαρ, δεν αντεχε αλλο το καυμενο, αλλα ηταν το πιο καλοψυχο απο ολα που ειχα, γαμωτο τα αγαπαω παρα πολυ τα ζωακια δεν μπορω υποφερω τωρα ψυχικα, ειμαι πολυ χαλια  :Frown:

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Αν συνεχισω να μην πηγαινω τουαλετα,εκεις θα δεις χαρές..:thumbdown:
> Καραμελιτσα λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ για τον σκυλακο σου,ισως να ειναι καλυτερα εκει που ειναι τωρα και να μην υποφερει γιατι για να παρετε αυτη την αποφαση,σημαινει πως θα ηταν καλα..


Δεν υπηρχε θεραπεια, υπεφερε:sniffle:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ετσι δενομαι και εγω με ολα τα ζωακια και προχθες εκλαιγα σαν την χαζη στο κτηνιατρειο οταν μου ειπαν πως ισως χρειαστει ευθανασια ο γατος και μου ελεγε η γιατρος "ελα καλε,πως κανεις ετσι;" μιλαμε ηθελα να την κουτουλησω ε!!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*πφ ειναι πολυ σκληρο παιδια, πραγματικα, δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι δεν βασανιζεται πλεον για να μην στεναχωριεμαι*

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ετσι δενομαι και εγω με ολα τα ζωακια και προχθες εκλαιγα σαν την χαζη στο κτηνιατρειο οταν μου ειπαν πως ισως χρειαστει ευθανασια ο γατος και μου ελεγε η γιατρος "ελα καλε,πως κανεις ετσι;" μιλαμε ηθελα να την κουτουλησω ε!!!



ΚΑΛΑ ΗΛΙΘΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ?

----------


## kat73

+200 χθες + 600 σημερα!!! Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι επειδη περιμενω σε 6 μερες περιοδο, αλλιως...... ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!!!!! Τελος παντων. Ουτως η αλλως καθε Δευτερα λαμβανω σοβαρα υποψιν μου αλλα οπως και να το κανεις.....

06/2/11 = 73,2
07/2/11 = 73,4
08/2/11 = 74

----------


## granita_ed

καραμελίτσα κ εγω έχω κάνει ευθανασία σε ενα σκυλάκο που είχα για 16 χρόνια.τον είχα απο τα 4 μου αλλα εβγαλε έναν όγκο στο στόμα κ μεσα σε 2 μηνες ειχε μείνει μισός, πονούσε και δεν μπορούσε ούτε να σταθεί.οποτε καλύτερα να μην υποφέρουν τα ζωάκια όσο σκληρό κ αν είναι.να σκέφτεσαι ότι του έδωσες όση αγάπη είχες κ οτι ήσουν καλή "σκυλομανούλα". :-)

one εγω τον κτηνιατρο τον έβαλα να μου ορκιστεί οτι δεν υπάρχει άλλη λύση και μετά τον έβαλα να μου πει αναλυτικά που τα πάνε τα σκυλάκια, αν τα΄θάβουνε κλπ.εχε χάρη που εδω κ 20 χρόνια ολα τα ζωακια μου τα παω σ αυτον αλλιως θα με είχε βρίσει σιγουρα.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Ετσι δενομαι και εγω με ολα τα ζωακια και προχθες εκλαιγα σαν την χαζη στο κτηνιατρειο οταν μου ειπαν πως ισως χρειαστει ευθανασια ο γατος και μου ελεγε η γιατρος "ελα καλε,πως κανεις ετσι;" μιλαμε ηθελα να την κουτουλησω ε!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Παιδια εχω πειστει πλεον πως εγω τουλαχιστον οπως εχω στο μυαλο μου τον/την ιδανικη κτηνιατρο,δε θα βρω ποτε..

----------


## granita_ed

εγω έχω εναν πολύ καλό πάντως.δειχνει οτι νοιάζεται πραγματικά κ ελπιζω έτσι να είναι.

α! οταν ημουν μικρή μάζευα συνέχεια σκυλιά απο το δρόμο και μαζι με αλλα παιδια τα είχαμε στον κήπο της πολυκατοικίας.είχα βρεί μια κτηνίατρο κοντα στο σπίτι μου κ πηγαινα τα αδέσποτα για να τα δει αν ειναι άρρωστα.κ τους έκανε κ εμβόλια κ ποτέ δεν ζητούσε λεφτά (βεβαια ήξερε οτι δεν έχω ημουν το πολύ 12 χρονων) αλλα τετοιοι ανθρωποι σπανίζουν.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αν σπανιζουν λεει..1 κτηνιατρειο εχω δει μονο να εχει μπολακια με νερο απ'εξω..απο τα τοσα που εχουμε εδω περα.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> *πφ ειναι πολυ σκληρο παιδια, πραγματικα, δεν μπορω να σκεφτω οτι δεν βασανιζεται πλεον για να μην στεναχωριεμαι*


εγραψε και ο φιλιππος σημερα για το σκυλο του.......  :Frown: 

δεν εχω τιποτα να πω παιδια. οταν ερθει εκεινη η ωρα, ο,τι κι αν μου πουν θα με ενοχλει, οποτε τι να πω δεν ξερω.
μονο ο χρονος μαλακωνει κααααπως τον πονο

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-600 σημερα
55.3

Επιτελους!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα μπράβο καλά σας άρχισε η εβδομάδα ...
εγώ ελπίζω αύριο να έχω ξεφουσκώσει λίγο...

----------


## Constance

Καλα αρχισε οντως.Η περιοδος τελειωσε και πηρε μαζι της μισο κιλο.-400! :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Ακριβως το ιδιο και με μενα Costance! 
Σημερα 76 ακριβως!

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο brazil. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα +900 σήμερα αναμενόμενο
εκανα μλκ μολισ τωρα εφαγα ενα κιντερ μπουενο και 1 3μπιτ
να δω αυριο ποσο θα ειμαι, ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα  :Frown: 

Εμείς τον πηραμε και τον θαψαμε παντως :sniffle:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μπραβο στα κοριτσια για τις απωλειες!
εγω +200 γρ.εκανε δουλειτσα η βαφλα:P

67,3 kg

----------


## leny

54.5 με περιοδο...

----------


## leny

κοριτσια, επειδη βλεπω οτι εχετε θεμα με την τουλετα να σας πω τι εκανα εγω.. Πριν την ομοιοπαθητικη πηγαινα μια φορα την εβδομαδα, μετα απο 1 μηνα θεραπειας, παω καθημερινα πλεον. Και το τελειο ειναι οτι αυτο ειναι μονιμο, εχει διορθωθει δια παντος.

----------


## kat73

Σταθερη σημερα. 74 Φανταζομαι οτι για να κραταει ακομα τα +800 ενω εγω δεν εχω χαλασει την διατροφη ειναι μαλλον κατακρατηση εν οψη περιοδου. Περιμενω την Δευτερα.... 
Θα δουμε και αυριο.....

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
Επιτελους 54.9 Μετα απο 50 μερες ξανα κατω απο τον στοχο εστω και οριακα....

-400

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα κι απο μενα, ειμαι και παλι πισω σε προγραμμα!
Σημερα -600γρ, 75,4, μετα απο 2 μηνες!

----------


## ria_ed

brazilianaki!!! well done!!!!

μέχρι πριν 4 χρονια η ερωτηση που κυριαρχουσε στη ζωή μου ήταν η εξής:
ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΜΑΝΑ??

Εδω και 2 χρόνια μου τριβελίζει το μυαλό το ερώτημα:
ΕΓΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠʼΡΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ ΤΑ ΡΙΜΑΔΟΚΙΛΑ ΜΟΥ????

Για την ιστορία και μόνο
σήμερα 78,5
 :Embarrassment: 

ΚΑΛΗ ΣΑΣ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΡΙΕΣ...

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.-100 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## leny

καλημερα κι απο μενα.. 53 σημερα.. αλλα 3 κιλα...

----------


## leny

τικερακι γιατι δεν εμφανιζεται?

----------


## leny

[url=http://www.TickerFactory.com/weight-loss/wijqjV4/]

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Καλημέρα +900 σήμερα αναμενόμενο
> εκανα μλκ μολισ τωρα εφαγα ενα κιντερ μπουενο και 1 3μπιτ
> να δω αυριο ποσο θα ειμαι, ειμαι σκατα ψυχολογικα 
> 
> Εμείς τον πηραμε και τον θαψαμε παντως :sniffle:


-600 Τελικά σήμερα, ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ να λεω, 1 κιλακι να φτασω εκει που ημουν

----------


## penelope1985

Καραμελα δεν βαζεις με το bueno και το 3-bit.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mπραβο σε ολες για τις απωλειες..εγω με 1700 μαξιμουμ χθες,στα ιδια
67.3 kg

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 53.5, μισο κιλο πανω απο χτες ..

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα στα ιδια, δεν πειραζει καθολου! Καλο σαββατοκυριακο σε ολους!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! ΣΚΑΤΑ! +300 σημερα. Παλι πανω απο τα 55! 55.2

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα +200 σήμερα :/

----------


## kat73

Απο την Τριτη καθε πρωι τα ιδια....... τεσσερις μερες τωρα κολλημενη στο 74!

----------


## onelifeonechance

hello girls
-300 gr σημερα
67 ολα

----------


## leny

Πηνελοπη, εχεις κανει γαματη προσπαθεια μεχρι τωρα! Μην εκνευριζεσαι  :Smile:  Απλα μηπως να εκανες διαιτα για ενα δυο κιλακια ακομα, ωστε να μη ξεπερνουσες το 55αρι ουτε στις χειροτερες μερες σου?

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολους!

-300 σημερα
54.9

----------


## leny

Καλημερα! 53 σημερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+500 σημερα.

----------


## kat73

74 παλι σημερα. Τουλαχιστον ομως αδιαθετησα πρωι πρωι, αντε να δουμε μπας και θα ξεκολλησουμε τωρα.

----------


## ria_ed

78.8... :sniffle: :thumbdown:

----------


## leny

53 και σημερα. Καλημερα και καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια μας

----------


## Constance

-400 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## kat73

Επιτελους!!!!!!!!!! -200 οκ ειναι το τιποτα το ξερω αλλα ξεκουνηθηκε το 74 μετα απο πεντε μερες! 

73,8

----------


## penelope1985

+300 σημερα και παω για ρωσικο!

55.2 Αυριο 57 το νιωθω!

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> +300 σημερα και παω για ρωσικο!
> 
> 55.2 Αυριο 57 το νιωθω!


2 κιλά σε 1 μέρα?
τόσο παχυντικά είναι αυτά τα ρώσικα?? (δεν εχω δοκιμασει παντως ποτε)

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> +300 σημερα και παω για ρωσικο!
> 
> 55.2 Αυριο 57 το νιωθω!
> ...


Το ρωσικο φταει ή εγω που τρωω σαν βοιδαρα?

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα λοιπον! Και καλη βδομαδα!

+1.4 κιλα μετα το ξεσκισμα στο Waffle house και το ρωσικο....

----------


## Alma libre_ed

καλημερα και ακλη εβδομαδα !!!! Εγω εχασα 1.5 κιλο αλλα στο τικερακι δεν μπορω να το βαλω ! Θελει στρογγυλο αριθμο δεν παιρνει την τελεια :barfy:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε ολους τους ερωτευμενους!

Σημερα 75,1! Και συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα σε οσους γιορταζουν.:P
Σημερα +900.

----------


## leny

Καλο μεσημερι. 53 και σημερα, δεν λεει να κατεβει..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-700 σημερα 
55.9

----------


## leny

53 για τεταρτη μερα.. ειναι εκνευριστικο που η ζυγαρια μου δειχνει μονο μεταβολες του μισου κιλου...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+200 και συμμαζεμα επιγοντως.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σε ποιον ελειψα;;;;;Εεεε;;;:P

Λοιπον,απολογισμος 3ημερου δλδ Σαββατο-Κυριακη-Δευτερα και συντηρηση δλδ Παρασκευη, +2,1 Kg

Ενα τσιμπημα στην καρδια το ενιωσα:lol:

69,1 kg και τωρα ειναι τα δυσκολα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κι εμενα :Frown: 
Και ολα τα κοριτσακια :Frown: 
Και ο Ριτσιε :Frown:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nαι τα μωρακια μου!!:love:
Ο μεγαλος ειχε κατεβει μεχρι τη σκαλα,ο μικρος κοιμοταν!:love:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Nαι μωρε τα παιδακια μου..

----------


## penelope1985

Πηνελοπακι τπτ δεν ειναι... σε2-3 μερες θα ξεφουσκωσεις τελειως... σημερα μετα το μεξικανικο σκεφτηκα να παω απο Κωνσταντινιδη να παρω φρεσκο προφιτερολ αλλα κρατηθηκα τελικα...

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα! Σημερα παλι 75,1 ξυπνησα! Μια χαρα!

----------


## O.k.

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα έχω να γράψω καιρό και ο λόγος είναι η έλλειψη ιντερνετ καθώς και διάθεσης για πρόγραμμα διατροφής.Έχω ξεκινήσει όμως εδώ και ένα μήνα ξανά και είναι η πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου που έχω καταφέρει για τέτοιο διάστημα να είμαι κυρία χωρίς παρασπονδίες.'Εχω χάσει 3 κιλά την πρώτη βδομάδα και από τότε ΄τιποτα...γιατί μπλόκαρα έτσι ρε γμτ?

----------


## penelope1985

Μηπως εχεις παραζορισει τον εαυτο σ? Δεν φαινεται το τικερακι σου... εχεις πολλα κιλα να χασεις?

----------


## O.k.

Μισό λεπτό το φτιάχνω

----------


## O.k.

Δεν μπορώ να το φτιάξω ...τεσπα
Είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή 77,8 ξεκίνησα 81,7 και είμαι 1,75 ύψος

----------


## O.k.

Το έφτιαξα τελικά

----------


## O.k.

Δεν το έφτιαξα έτσι όπως θέλω αλλά τέλος πάντων θα το φτιάξω αύριο

----------


## O.k.

Σχολάω τα λέμε αύριο φιλιά σε όλους και όλες

----------


## chocolate_ed

Εγώ είμαι 54 κιλά αλλά δεν ξέρω να το φτιάξω στο ticker :Frown:  Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει παρακαλώ; :Smile: 


Οκ το έφτιαξα!

----------


## Ciciliana

Παιδια είναι κακό να μη ζυγιζόμαστε?
εννοώ καθόλου. ή σε διάστημα μηνων.. 
εγω οταν ζυγίζομαι επηρεάζομαι και τρώω. πχ αν δω οτι έχασα τότε τρώω παραπάνω και καλά αφου έχασα (μπουρδες). αν παλι δω οτι πήρα, χαλιέμαι και πάλι τρώω...

Δε με βοηθάει πλέον... είχα τώρα λίγες μέρες που είχα χάσει 3 κιλά, και σήμερα και τί δεν έφαγα (όχι fast food κ τετοια αλλά σίγουρα 2500 θ.)

----------


## penelope1985

Κοιτα ειναι καθαρα θεμα πως λειτουργει στον καθενα... 

Εμενα με βοηθαει το καθημερινο ζυγισμα γιατι κανονιζω το τι θα φαω βαση αυτου... αλλα δεν μ'επειρεαζει το τι θα δω στη ζυγαρια... γιατι το καθε μερα μ εχει μαθει πως λειτουργει το σωμα μου...

----------


## sokolatitsa

γεια σας μετα απο μερες μεγαλης προσπαθεια εφτασα στα 62. ομως εχθες εφαγα πολυ κ σοκολατες ζυητικα το πωι κ με εδειξε 64.5 κατερευσα κ ειμουν πολυ πρησμενη γιατι????τι να κανω??

----------


## sokolatitsa

:flaming::no:

----------


## filipparas

Hρεμία γλυκιά σοκολατίτσα, αύριο είμαι σίγουρος πως θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα

----------


## sokolatitsa

μακαρι..γιατι ζοριζομαι πολυ 1 φορα εφαγα λογω ημερας μου εκανε ο αντρας μο το τραπεζι κ τα αποτελεσματα......:no:

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα 
55.9

----------


## leny

52.5, -500.. αντε να ξεκολλαμε λεμε!

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα ...
εμένα όλα είνια πρησμένα πλέον πάνω μου ...
54 αλλα΄είμαι φουλ πρησμένη για να αδιαθετήσω ..
έκοψα και το τσιγγλαρο και δεν πάω και καλά τουλέτα ελπίζω σε 2 εβδομάδες να είμαι 52 ..
και κομένα τα γλυκά!!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα παλι στα ιδια! Οκ τα λεμε παλι αυριο!

----------


## Sediaita

84/84/60
Ας πρόσεχα! Και το ερχόμενο ΣΚ ταξίδι σε βουνο! Alarm!

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα.

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> Καλημέρα!
> -900
> 62.4


Σταματα να μας τριβεις τα απιστευτα ξεφουσκωματα σου στη μουρη μας. :Mad: :lol:

-500 γρ σημερα
68,5 kg

----------


## victoria19

σημερα το πρωι ζυγιστηκα και ημουν 53.5 kg. εξαιτιας της εξεταστικης εχω παρει καποια κιλα. τα οποια ελπιζω σε ενα μηνα απο τωρα να τα χασω.

----------


## onelifeonechance

καημο το ειχαμε,η αληθεια ειναι.

----------


## POZ

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> καημο το ειχαμε,η αληθεια ειναι.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## O.k.

Παρότι δεν κάνω καθόλου παρασπονδίες εδώ και 5 βδομάδες την πρώτη βδομάδα έδειξε -3,2κιλά και από τότε εδώ και ένα μήνα είμαι σταθερή...σε πόντους βέβαια ψιλοφαίνεται η διαφορά.Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πως να ξεκολλήσω την ζυγαριά?

----------


## Ciciliana

Ο.k. εγω θα σου έλεγα για μερικές μερες να μη ζυγιστείς και να τρως κανονικά αυτά που πρέπει. εμενα πχ με απογοητευε οταν βλεπω να είναι σταθερη ενω προσπαθώ.. 
πχ ζυγίσου σε 2-3 μέρες και θα δεις οτι θα εχει ξεκολλήσει.
Δε μπορεί να πεφτει συνέχεια..
και σίγουρα τα πρωτα 3,2 κιλά ήταν και υγρά..

----------


## O.k.

Εννοείται ότι ήταν κυρίως υγρά αλλά ρε γμτ εδώ και 1 μήνα να μην έχει ξεκολλήσει η ρημάδα?Θα την σπάσω....

----------


## Ciciliana

μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετήσεις?
γυμνάζεσαι καθόλου? νερό πίνεις? (πχ εγω αυτά τα θεωρώ σημαντικά, εχω παρατηρήσει οταν δε γυμνάζομαι είμαι χειρότερα)
Αλλά να σου πω σημασία έχει οτι χάνεις σε πόντους.
τωρα αν κόλλησε λίγο η ζυγαριά δε πειράζει θα ξεκολλήσει. 
Χειρότερο είναι να σε δείχνει λιγότερο και να φαίνεσαι 9και σε ποντους) περισσότερο. (εγω είμαι σε τετοια φαση :thumbdown: )

----------


## O.k.

Χορεύω παραδοσιακούς χορούς 2 φορές την βδομάδα από 2-2½ ώρες, πίνω γύρω στο 1-1,5 λίτρο την μέρα και πράσινο τσάι και ΠΕΡΙΜΈΝΩ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΑΘΕΤΉΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ:grind::grind::grind:: grind:ʼντε να αδιαθετήσω να τελειώνουμε!!!

----------


## O.k.

Τα λέμε αύριο σχολάαααααααωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωωωωωωωω:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::b igsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## Ciciliana

οκ τότε... !
περίμενε να αδιαθετήσεις και μετά αν δεν πέσει έχεις όλο το δικαίωμα να γκρινιάξεις:smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-900 σημερα! 
55

----------


## leny

Καλημερα, στα ιδια με χτες, 52.5

----------


## O.k.

Καλημερούδια ζυγίστηκα και επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα -800γρ γιούπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100.:smirk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα στα ιδια,παραδόξως.

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας! Σημερα -400γρ, δηλαδη 74,7! Μια χαρα μου φαινεται!

----------


## penelope1985

Παρα τις μλκς που φαγαμε με τη granita στον αγωνα σημερα -100

54.9

Καλημερα και καλο σ/κ σε ολους!

----------


## Sediaita

83,2 να χάσω τουλάχιστον ότι πήρα στο ταξίδι!

----------


## O.k.

Καλημέρα -200γρ σήμερα και δεν έχω αδιαθετήσει ακόμα......

----------


## granita_ed

penelope δε φάγαμε κ πολλά!απλά ενα πακέτο τσίχλες και τα μπεικ!αλλα ολη μέρα περίμενα να φάω κάτι!χαχα
παντως σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα είμαι 64 οπότε θα βάλω στόχο ένα κιλό τη βδομάδα.ελπίζω μέχρι το Πάσχα να έχω σχεδόν τελειώσει.

----------


## leny

-500. 52 σημερα

----------


## onelifeonechance

-300 γρ. σημερα
68.2 kg

Kαλη αρχη γρανιτακι !!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by granita_
> penelope δε φάγαμε κ πολλά!απλά ενα πακέτο τσίχλες και τα μπεικ!αλλα ολη μέρα περίμενα να φάω κάτι!χαχα
> παντως σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα είμαι 64 οπότε θα βάλω στόχο ένα κιλό τη βδομάδα.ελπίζω μέχρι το Πάσχα να έχω σχεδόν τελειώσει.


Nαι ρε συ αλλα δεν περιμενα να ειμαι και μειον....

----------


## granita_ed

γιατι τι εφαγες?ενα πακέτο τσίχλες και δεκα μπεικ ρολς και αν!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

-300 γρ
54.6

----------


## penelope1985

Τhanx darling!

----------


## brazil

Και σημερα 74,7 για τριτη μερα. Περιμενω αυριο να κουνηθει η ζυγαρια!

----------


## nanco

68,4 κάτι κουνηθηκε σήμερα!

πολυ μακρια απο τον στόχο! 58

----------


## leny

+1 kg... 53 σημερα

----------


## nanco

Μπράβο leny!!


Είσαι πολύ κοντά πλέον! Σε πόσο καιρό τα εχασες ?

----------


## leny

αρχισα απο σεπτεμβριο, εχασα τα 7 μεσα σε 2 μηνες και μετα εκανα 3 μηνες συντηρηση, και τωρα παω για τα αλλα 3. Αλλα νομιζω θα με παιδεψουν αυτα τα 3  :Smile:  οσο δεν με παιδεψαν τα προηγουμενα 7

----------


## Evangelia_A

άποψή μου είναι ότι το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι ψυχοφθόρο και αποθαρρύνεσαι... καλύτερα να ανεβαίνεις στη ζυγαριά κάθε 7 μέρες.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Evangelia_A ειναι αναλογα πως λειτουργει στον καθ'ενα.

Μπραβο στο Πηνελοπακι!!

-100 γρ. σημερα
68.1 kg

----------


## filipparas

Από τη Δευτέρα ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά επειδή περίμενα αυτή την εβδομάδα να πέσει το ΒΜΙ μου κάτω από 40(ναι είναι γεγονός, είμαι ένας "απλός" παχύσαρκος πια και όχι νοσογόνα παχύσαρκος:spin: ). Μυστήριο πράγμα το καθημερινό ζύγισμα, όχι πως δίνω βάση ιδιαίτερη αλλά με προσεγμένη διατροφή χωρίς υποψία παρασπονδίας όλη την εβδομάδα κοιτάξτε κατάσταση...

14/2 136,2
15/2 136,1
16/2 135,7
17/2 134,3 :exclamation:
18/2 134,8
19/2 135,1

Θεωρητικά πρέπει τη Δευτέρα που ζυγίζομαι κανονικά να είμαι 134,7 και κάπου εκεί φαντάζομαι θα είναι +-200 αλλά δερίσκω λογική. Τεσπά... μια φορά την εβδομάδα να 'χω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο...

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Οι κραπαλες πληρωνονται...
+700
55.3

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!! Καλα απιστευτο, σημερα ξυπνησα 73,8! Σαν να ξεφουσκωσα αποτομα νιωθω!

----------


## penelope1985

Ετσι ειναι... Μπραβο σου!

----------


## leny

- 1kg 52

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Από τη Δευτέρα ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά επειδή περίμενα αυτή την εβδομάδα να πέσει το ΒΜΙ μου κάτω από 40(ναι είναι γεγονός, είμαι ένας "απλός" παχύσαρκος πια και όχι νοσογόνα παχύσαρκος:spin: ). *Μυστήριο πράγμα το καθημερινό ζύγισμα, όχι πως δίνω βάση ιδιαίτερη αλλά με προσεγμένη διατροφή χωρίς υποψία παρασπονδίας όλη την εβδομάδα κοιτάξτε κατάσταση...*
> 
> 14/2 136,2
> 15/2 136,1
> 16/2 135,7
> 17/2 134,3 :exclamation:
> 18/2 134,8
> 19/2 135,1
> ...


μια χαρα νορμαλ φαινονται οι μετρησεις.
τι σε προβληματισε?

----------


## filipparas

Δε με προβληματίζει κάτι... άλλωστε δε μπορώ εγώ με βάση τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνω να ελέγχω όλη τη λειτουργία του οργανισμού μου. Απλά το δικό μου συμπέρασμα είναι οτι όσο πιο αραιά ζυγίζεσαι τόσο πιο αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα λαμβάνεις.

Θέλω το feedback οπότε δε μμπορω ξέρω γω να το αφήσω μια φορά το μήνα αλλά μια φορά την εβδομάδα άνετα μπορώ να ζυγίζομαι και να μη βλέπω -2 σε 2 μέρες και μετά +1 τις επόμενες 2 και να μη καταλαβαίνω γιατί...

----------


## badgirl11

τι εννοεις με το feedback? αν κανεις καποιες μερες υψηλων θερμιδων ειναι λογικο προσκαιρα να εισαι βαρυτερος αλλα μετα θα πεσει η ζυγαρια.
σεμενα τουλαχιστο ετσι συνεβαινε...ισως εννοεις κατι αλλο ομως?

----------


## filipparas

feedack σημαίνει ανατροφοδότηση, εν ολίγοις να βλέπεις το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών σου. Εγώ πάντως δεν είχα μέρα με ψηλές θερμίδες. Ντάξει, μη το κάνουμε και θέμα, δεν έγινε τπτ.

----------


## badgirl11

ναι ακριβως αυτο σημαινει κ διαιτολογικα σημαινει ανατροφοδοτηση με τροφες. την πορεια κ το αποτελεσμα το βλεπεις κανοντας ανασκοπηση επισης...
μια χαρα πας γιατι ανησυχεις:question:

----------


## filipparas

Δείχνω να ανησυχώ; Κακώς γιατί ΔΕΝ ανησυχώ.

----------


## click

να ανησυχησεις!
και να ανοιξεις νεο τοπικ με τις ανησυχιες σου
να γινει καρφιτσωμενο σε ολες τις ενοτητες
και να μαζευτουμε ολοι οι ανησυχοι ανησυχωντας για το καθημερινο σου ζυγισμα

----------


## filipparas

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ανησυχωωω φοβαμαι μη φυγεις,καθε φορα την πορτα π'ανοιγειςςςςς..ωπα

+200 σημερα
68.3 Kg

----------


## penelope1985

+1 κιλο

56.3
Καλημερα!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα, 52 και σημερα.. Ο στοχος για μεθαυριο ειναι 51.5, ειδωμεν, ειδωμεν

----------


## angel79

νεα αρχη σημερα.... με 87,9kg.... wish me luck!

----------


## nanco

67,6 σήμερα! :exclamation:

----------


## granita_ed

καλημέρα!σήμερα ειμαι +200 αλλά μου φαινεται πολύ λογικό και λίγα ειναι αφου χτες κατα τις 2 έφαγα φράουλες!

----------


## nanco

Good luck angel79!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε και καλη αρχη σε οσες και οσους ξεκινουν την προσπαθεια τους.

Σημερα στα ιδια.

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπέρα

Μετά απο περίπου 4 μήνες που σταμάτησα την προσπάθεια και περίπου 9 κιλα επιπλέον αρχίζω ξανά!! :thumbup:

Καλή συνέχεια!!!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

^princess^ , καλη συνεχεια............

----------


## ^princess^

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> ^princess^ , καλη συνεχεια............


σε ευχαριστω πολυ και σε σενα το ιδιο!!! 93,6 σημερα (παναγια μου)

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Αχ σε ευχαριστωωωωω.....

----------


## herts

καλησπέρα...σύμφωνα με την διαιτολόγο 68,8 σήμερα.
φιλάκια

----------


## BettyG

Γειά σας κορίτσια, είπα να ξεκινήσω πάλι τις προσπάθειες να διώξω και τα τελευταία 5 κιλά,
αρχίζω λοιπόν από σήμερα στα 65 ακριβώς και πάμε ολοταχώς για τα 60.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες! :starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Μπραβο Μπετυ. Καλα κουραγια

----------


## BettyG

Eυχαριστώ Πηνελόπη μου, κι εσύ κρατιέσαι μια χαρούλα βλέπω ε? μπράβο βρε θηρίο ύστερα από τόσο καιρό!

Θέλω να ελπίζω οτι θα τα καταφέρω κι εγώ όπως κι εσύ, γιατί αν δε το πάρουμε απόφαση να κάνουμε σοβαρή προσπάθεια
φορτωνόμαστε τα κιλά ώσπου να πείς κίμινο....

----------


## penelope1985

Ax Μπετυ αυτο ξαναπεστο...

-800 σημερα
55.5

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Γειά σας κορίτσια, είπα να ξεκινήσω πάλι τις προσπάθειες να διώξω και τα τελευταία 5 κιλά,
> αρχίζω λοιπόν από σήμερα στα 65 ακριβώς και πάμε ολοταχώς για τα 60.
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες! :starhit:


Καλως τη Βetty.Αχ στην ιδια κατασταση ειμαι κι εγω.Τα τελευταια 5 ριμαδοκιλα εχουν κατσικωθει αρκετα αλλα πλησιαζει η ανοιξη και θα μπουμε στο κλιμα διαιτας πιστευω.:smirk:

----------


## leny

52 και σημερα... για 3η συνεχομενη μερα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη αρχη της συνεχειας Betty!

Σημερα χωρις τουαλετα 2η μερα,-100 γρ.

68,3 και θα κρατηθω καλα κ σημερα μηπως πεσω αυριο.

----------


## leny

52 για τεταρτη συνεχομενη μερα.. και βεβαια δεν επιασα των 51.5 για σημερα.. Στοχος επομενης Τεταρτης τα 51, για να δουμε

----------


## O.k.

Ναι ναι ναι επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα και χάνω...........
-700 γρ σήμερα!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Ρεπαρω σημερα και ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη...

-200 σημερα...ελεγα οτι θα μαι +λογω του martini το βραδυ...

55.3

----------


## brazil

Εγω σημερα χωρις να καταλαβω πως και γιατι, ειμαι 75,1 δηλαδη +1,3!!!!!!!!!!!!! Αλλα δεν θα πτοηθω!

----------


## O.k.

Μήπως περιμένεις να αδιαθετήσεις?Μήπως έφαγες λίγο παραπάνω αλατάκι?

----------


## brazil

Οχι... μαλιστα ηπια και αρκετο νερο χθες. Ουτε περιμενω να αδιαθετησω. Δεν ξερω τι εγινε, αλλα πραγματικα ελπιζω αυριο, μεθαυριο να γυρισω παλι στα χθεσινα κιλα και να αρχισει να πεφτει παλι!

Ο.Κ μπραβο για την απωλεια σου!

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημερα, 

- 700 γραμμαρια απο χτες (92,8)

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.-300 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Οχι... μαλιστα ηπια και αρκετο νερο χθες. Ουτε περιμενω να αδιαθετησω. Δεν ξερω τι εγινε, αλλα πραγματικα ελπιζω αυριο, μεθαυριο να γυρισω παλι στα χθεσινα κιλα και να αρχισει να πεφτει παλι!
> 
> Ο.Κ μπραβο για την απωλεια σου!


Ευχαριστώ ....επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα με έδειχνε ένα μήνα σταθερά τα ίδια....
Ελπίζω αύριο τα νέα να είναι καλύτερα και για σένα, δεν έγινε και τίποτις!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα εγινε η ανατροπη!!
-800 γρ.
67,5 kg :tumble::bigsmile::bouncing::bouncy::smilegrin:

----------


## Ciciliana

οh my god.... τι απωλειες ειναι αυτες σήμερα κοριτσια!! bravissimo!!(αν γραφεται ετσι)

----------


## onelifeonechance

Να σας πω βεβαια πως ειχα φοβηθει/τρομοκρατηθει οτι δεν θα καταφερω να ξαναπεσω κατω απο 68 και οτι θα αρχισω να παχαινω παλι..
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## onelifeonechance

Απο κουταμαρες αλλο τιποτα :eureka:

----------


## katerina88_ed

Oleeee κοριτσάκια!!:spin:
Αυτό που θαυμάζω περίσσοτερο σε εσάς είναι ότι δεν υποκύπτετε στα τσαλιμάκια και τα πείσματα της ζυγαριάς και συνεχίζετε ακάθεκτες την προσπάθεια σας. Αυτό είναι ένα απο τα "κλειδιά" πιστεύω και μακάρι ναι το καταφέρω και εγώ κάποια στιγμή γτ αυτό είναι το σημείο για μένα, που χάνω την μπάλα!:sniffle:

----------


## BettyG

Γεια σας κορίτσια , Ελενακι, chance, Constance ευχαριστώ για τη υποδοχή :starhit:

Σήμερα λοιπόν μετά από τρεις ημέρες διατροφή, παραμένω 65 κιλά. Ακίνητη η ζυγαριά  :Mad: 

Αλλά με έχει συνηθίσει σε κάτι τέτοια κολήματα. Αναμονή λοιπόν...

----------


## granita_ed

σημερα κ εμενα μ εδειξε +400 αλλά ελπιζω οτι ειναι λόγω περιόδου.αντε να δω αυριο!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eχω καταλαβει επιτελους πως πρεπει να μην δινουμε και τοσο σημασια στη ζυγαρια γιατι σχεδον παντα μερικες μερες μετα ξεκολλαει,απλα υπομονη αν και ειναι σπασιμο νευρων...

----------


## granita_ed

βασικά έχεις δικιο.εγω πλέον θα ζυγίζομαι αλλά δεν θα επηρεάζομαι γιατι έχω μακροπρόθεσμο στόχο.δλδ να χάσω 4 κιλά σε ενα μήνα,οποτε δε δίνω τοση σημασία στα +/- 100 τη μέρα πχ.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eτσι μπραβο!  :Wink: :thumbup:

----------


## granita_ed

:love:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα παιδακια

-300 σημερα Ενας Θεος ξερει πως...

54.9

Σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα να μην βγω για τσικνισμα...

----------


## brazil

Σημερα +500γρ απο Τριτη, δηλαδη 74,3... χωρις λογο και αφορμη! Τεσπα...

Καλη Τσικνοπεμπτη!

----------


## O.k.

-600gr Καλά δεν το πιστεύω....

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημερα

- 500 γραμμαρια σημερα

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα +1κγ για κανεναν προφανη λογο... 53

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα,σημερα στα ιδια γιατι χθες εφαγα 1800 τουλαχιστον.Κι εγω σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να μη βγω για τσικνισμα.

----------


## O.k.

Όχι ρε παιδιά και να μην βγούμε για τσίκνισμα!!!!Εν ανάγκει τρώμε μια μοσχαρίσια με σαλάτα!!!

----------


## BettyG

Εγώ εδώ κολημένη στα 65, αλλλα ούτε που το σκέφτομαι να μη το τσικνίσω, καλά όσο θυμάμαι την περισινή τσικνοπέμπτη
τι είχαμε φάει μερικές από εδώ , γελάω μόνη μου! :roll:

Θεωρητικά τρεις είναι οι μέρες πειρασμοί ρε κορίτσια, τικνοπέμπτη, καθαρή Δευτέρα και Πάσχα, τι είναι τρεις μερούλες αμαρτίες?
 :Embarrassment: 
Θα προσπαθήσω να μη φάω γλυκό τουλάχιστον, θα δούμε....

----------


## chocolate_ed

Εγώ 54 αλλά η ζυγαριά μου δεν είναι ψηφιακή και έτσι.. βολεύομαι με αυτή που έχω.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλη Τσικνοπεμπτη κι απο εμενα! :bigsmile:
Δεν εχω κανονισει ακομη τιποτα και με εχει πιασει μελαγχολια ρε γμτ..Ηθελα να τσικνισω και δεν με νοιαζουν ουτε τα κιλα ουτε τπτ αλλα κανεις δεν θελει απο την παρεα μου να κανουμε τπτ το ιδιαιτερο..  :Frown: 

+100 γρ. σημερα και Δοξα τω Θεο μετα απο τοσες θερμιδες χθες!!

67,6kg

----------


## penelope1985

Πηνελοπακι ουτε εγω κανονισα τπτ τλκ... να παρουμε καλαμακια και να τα λεμε στο msn... χαχαχα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΟΟΟΟ καλη φαση ρε..:eureka:
Αλλα θελει και λιγες πατατουλες,κανενα λουκανικακι..
Καλο θα ηταν το τσικνισμα στο Ρωσσικο!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Mη λες ρωσικο...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ασε γιατι ειναι πολλες οι φορες που το ονειρευομαι..

----------


## penelope1985

Nαι ναι... λοιπον αν δεν κανονιστει τπτ κλεινουμε καλαμακια....

----------


## petallouditsaa

πεσε ρε κουκλα μου ζυγαρια επιτελους πεσεεεεεεεεεε 

απολογουμαι αλλα επρεπε να το βγαλω απο μεσα μου

:spin:

----------


## Cobet

Καλησπέρα, δεν μπόρεσα να διαβάσω όλες τις σελίδες σας πάντως θα ήθελα να επισημάνω κάτι. Το καθημερινό ζύγισμα είναι πολύ επίπονη διαδικασία και δα αναλόγως... πάντως όπως βλέπω βλέπετε από μόνοι σας ότι υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις στο βάρος. Αυτό είναι απολύτως λογικό και υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί παράγοντες που το επηρεάζουν. Θα σας πρότινα αν είναι να ζυγίζεστε καθημερινά η ώρα να είναι πρωινή, πριν το πρωινό γεύμα και αμέσως μετά την πρώτη επίσκεψη της τουαλέτας. Μην μπείτε καν στον κόπο να ζυγιστείτε άλλη ώρα καθαρά γιατί ο οργανισμός αρχίζει την έκκριση διαφόρων ορμονών όπου βάζουν τα γρανάζια του οργανισμού σε λειτουργία και εκεί οφείλονται τα μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα του βάρους.
Καλη επιτυχία τα πάτε πολύ ωραία  :Smile:  (άντε να έρθει η Κυριακή να ζυγιστώ και εγώ!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: unk :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 

Εμ δεν εφαγα τπτ χτες το βραδυ, εμ ειμαι +100 σημερα....
ΕΛΕΟΣ

55

----------


## leny

53 και σημερα για κανεναν που**η λογο .. ειναι που παραπονιομουν οτι κολλησα στα 52

----------


## leny

Δεν σκοπευω να μειωσω τις θερμιδες κατερινακι.. Και απο σημερα αρχισα μια ψιλογυμναστικη, για να σφιξω λιγο. Ουτε να παραιτηθω εχω σκοπο, βλεπω εδω τοσα κοριτσια που τρων κι αυτα τις φρικες τους αλλα συνεχιζουν ακαθεκτες. Τι στο δ***λο, η επιμενουσα θα νικησει :P

----------


## BettyG

Λενυ μη στενοχωριέσαι βρε, δες εδώ το καλό παράδειγμα του κολήματος, εγώ !

65 πάλι σήμερα, 5η ημέρα διατροφής, που θα μου πάει θα πέσει :flaming:

Πηνελόπη είδες που δεν ήθελες να τσικνίσεις? ενώ εγώ που τσικνισα, παρέμεινα σταθερή ! :dork:

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημερα σας, 

η ζυγαρια μπορει να μην ξεκολλαει τωρα αλλα μια μερα θα φυγουν ολα μαζι οποτε υπομονη.

-300 γραμμαρια κατω σημερα και πρωτη μερα περιοδου :roll:

----------


## O.k.

+300γρ σήμερα κοκορετσάκια, κρασάκια τι να σου κάνει δεν πειράζει χαλάλι , τα σπάσαμε χθες από τους χορούς!!!

----------


## Constance

-200 σημερα.

----------


## leny

[quote]_Originally posted by katerina88_
Αυτό ακριβώς, υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει! Σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις, είσαι ήδη πολύ κοντά :Big Grin:  Και εγώ μέχρι πρόσφατα ήμουν 60 κιλά με ύψος 1,74, κάλως η κακώς και έμενα μ'αρέσει το αδύνατο, απλά δεν θέλω να βιάζεσαι, ναι?:smilegrin:Για έμενα τουλάχιστον, αυτό ήταν πάντα το κλειδί! :Wink:  

Δεν βιαζομαι κατερινακι, απλα ξερεις ειναι σπαστικο το κολλημα. Ξεχναω τα χρονοδιαγραμματα, και ισως ξεχασω και το καθημερινο ζυγισμα για καμμια βδομαδα γιατι με βλεπω να μπαινω στο φορουμ και να μπινελικωνω καθε πρωι. Lol

----------


## brazil

Εγω σημερα για κανεναν μα κανενα λογο ειμαι στα 74,3!! Ουτε που εχω φαει κατι παραπανω! Μονο που νιωθω πρησμενη (λογω τουαλετας)... Θα φαω σημερα πολλα φρουτακια, θα πιω και νερο αρκετο και ελπιζω να διορθωθει αυριο!! Γιατι πολυ μου αρεσε το 73,8 :P

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Λενυ μη στενοχωριέσαι βρε, δες εδώ το καλό παράδειγμα του κολήματος, εγώ !
> 
> 65 πάλι σήμερα, 5η ημέρα διατροφής, που θα μου πάει θα πέσει :flaming:
> 
> Πηνελόπη είδες που δεν ήθελες να τσικνίσεις? ενώ εγώ που τσικνισα, παρέμεινα σταθερή ! :dork:


5η μερα κολληματος?? Been there seen that! Στα 55 μου νομιζω. αλλα το να ξεκολλαω προς τα πανω για πανω απο 1 μερα δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει :P

----------


## leny

παντως πιστευω οτι το να πεσει η ζυγαρια ειναι το ευκολο μερος της υποθεσης... με τη συντηρηση δεν ξερω τι παιζει, δεν εχω κανει ποτε, παντα επαιρνα πισω τα χαμενα κιλα εντος ετους....θα πρεπει μια ζωη να μετραμε θερμιδες και να ζυγιζομαστε και να το περναμε ολο αυτο ρε συ...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by katerina88_
> Ακριβώς αυτά σκέφτομαι και εγώ...Απλά πλέον έχω αποδεχθεί ότι δεν έχω υγιή σχέση με το φαγητό και μάλλον δεν πρόκειται να αποκτήσω! Αυτό ακριβώς είναι που με τρομάζει, δεν με νοιάζουν τόσο τα κιλά,ξέρω ότι θα τα χάσω, αλλά το μετά μου φαντάζει παλούκι...



Ειναι...

----------


## Silk

Σήμερα η ζυγαριά έδειξε 58.5 το πόσο χάρηκα που είδα το 8, είχα να το δω κανα 2 χρόνια... 

Προβληματίστηκα σήμερα όμως, η διάθεση μου ανέβηκε τόσο πολύ που κόλησα και αναρωτήθηκα πόσο με επηρεάζει η ζυγαριά, ασχέτως που κρατάω εβδομαδιαίο και μηνιαίο υπολογισμό ζυγίζομαι κάθε μέρα. 
Μέχρι και ο σύντροφος μου μου παρατήρησε ότι "λάμπω" σήμερα... Τι να του πω ? λάμπω γιατί η ζυγαριά με έδειξε μισό κιλό κάτω? έχω διάθεση για ψώνια, κοιτάζω περιοδικά με ρούχα που είχα να κοιτάξω αρκετό καιρό, χάζευα βιτρίνες μέχρι που είχα μπεί στο internet και κοίταζα νέες collection από ρούχα... :crazy::crazy:

----------


## BettyG

> _Originally posted by leny_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Λενυ μη στενοχωριέσαι βρε, δες εδώ το καλό παράδειγμα του κολήματος, εγώ !
> 
> 65 πάλι σήμερα, 5η ημέρα διατροφής, που θα μου πάει θα πέσει :flaming:
> ...


ούτε σε εμένα , συνήθως μένει ακινητο στα ίδια σα βαρίδι! είτε φάω είτε οχι,,,, ξέρω βέβαια οτι είναι καθαρά ορμονικό και κάποια στιγμή θα φύγει , μπορεί και κιλό με τη μία!

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ασε Betty μου σε καταλαβαινω. Εγω μετα που εφυγαν τα πρωτα εικοσι πεντε κιλα τρωω μεγαλη φρικη με κολληματα ακομα και οταν κανω κανονικα διατροφη υπομονηηηηη σε ολες τι να πω.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο μεταβολισμος απο ενα σημειο και μετα προσαρμοζεται στα νεα δεδομενα{διατροφη} γιαυτο μπλοκαρει ...αν ξερει κανεις κατι περισσοτερο να δωσει τα φωτα του

----------


## BettyG

Εχεις δίκιο πεταλουδίτσα, κι εγώ δε την χαλάω ποτέ σχεδόν, σπάνια οπως χθές να φάω κάτι απαγορευμένο.

Ομως έχω τρομερό ορμονικό πρόβλημα , τα κολήματα μου είναι ιστορικά, μπορεί να περάσει και 15ημερο για να κουνηθεί λιγάκι  :Frown: 

Υπομονή τίποτε άλλο , αυτό και προσήλωση στο στόχο, θα τον πιάσουμε που θα μας παει  :Wink:

----------


## petallouditsaa

Εσυ παντως τον δικο μου στοχο τον επιασες ....:spin:

----------


## BettyG

Κι εσύ θα πιάσεις το δικό μου! :tumble: 

τώρα στο μεσοδιάστημα Χριστουγέννων /Πάσχα/ είναι η ευκαιρία μας , να έχουμε καθαρίσει μέχρι 
να έρθει καλοκαίρι

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by BettyG_
> Κι εσύ θα πιάσεις το δικό μου! :tumble: 
> 
> τώρα στο μεσοδιάστημα Χριστουγέννων /Πάσχα/ είναι η ευκαιρία μας , να έχουμε καθαρίσει μέχρι 
> να έρθει καλοκαίρι


Απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι Μπετουλα μου:smirk:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 73,9! Αντε να αρχισει να πεφτει παλι!!

----------


## leny

53 ΚΑΙ σημερα, αλλα και παλι καλα να λεω μετα τα πατατακια που εφαγα χτες και τιςμπυρες που ηπια...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Τελικα χτες ημουν με την Constance και φαγαμε παλι αρκετα... μετα ημουν εξω για ποτο και κοιμηθηκα 6 οποτε λογικο το παρα πολυ φουσκωμα... 

+900 

55.9 σημερα και ακολουθει μερα ακολασιας καθως παω το βραδυ σε τρελο παρτυ...

----------


## chocolate_ed

54 και συνεχίζω..

Απλώς να έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ότι για συντήρηση έπειτα απλώς δε θα ξεφεύγουμε από τις απαραίτητες καθημερινές θερμίδες και το γλυκάκι μας θα φάμε και τις βλακειούλες μας αλλά με μέτρο. Έτσι δεν πρόκειται να τα ξαναπάρουμε. Αν 1 με 2 φορές την εβδομάδα επιτρέπουμε να τρώμε ότι θέλουμε και τις υπόλοιπες με μέτρο είμαστε μια χαρά. Δείτε αυτές τις 2 μέρες σαν ανταμοιβή. Εγώ έτσι σκέφτομαι και από εκεί που έτρωγα τις σοκολάτες τώρα ούτε καν δεν μου κάνει αίσθηση. Έχω συνηθίσει και σκέφτομαι μα καλά πως έτρωγα έτσι; :Big Grin: 
Όλα θέμα μυαλού είναι, η αρχή είναι δύσκολη. Εγώ και τα πιτόγυρα θα τρώω και τα γλυκά αλλά με μέτρο και τις κατάλληλες ώρες.
:grin:

----------


## petallouditsaa

Επιτελους ξεκολλησα

-ενα κιλο :smilegrin:

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα, γιατι δεν αλλαζεις τικερακι???

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μπραβο πεταλουδιτσα, γιατι δεν αλλαζεις τικερακι???


Ευχαριστω καλη μου.Το αλλαξα πως δεν το αλλαξα...δυστυχως πιο κατω δεν μπορω να το βαλω..την επομενη βδομαδα αν πανε ολα καλα θα πεσει ακομα ενα κιλακι να ξαναλλαξει:smilegrin:

----------


## brazil

Α, συγνωμη δεν το ειδα!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Α, συγνωμη δεν το ειδα!! Καλη συνεχεια!!


και σε εσενα καλη συνεχεια τα πας τελειαααααα:starhit:

----------


## brazil

Να 'σαι καλα, παιδευομαι πολυ καιρο, ελπιζω φετος να τα καταφερω μεχρι τελους!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα!
Απο προχθες,-300 αν και ημουν ~1800 θερμιδες 2-3 μερες τωρα

67.3 Kg

----------


## brazil

Τελεια!! Μπραβο onelife!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Βραζιλιανακι σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!Εκλεισα και 5 εβδομαδες συντηρηση αισιως..

Καλη συνεχεια κ σ'εσενα και μη μασας με τα κολληματα της ζυγαριας!  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπερα,

- 1 κιλο απο χτες

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Σημερα 88.800 kg ! Σαν τηλεφωνικος καταλογος νοιωθω χαχαχα
Απο τριτη μεχρι σημερα 700 gr!

----------


## leny

καλημερα.. -1.5κιλο σημερα 51.5 πραγματικα ο,τι να 'ναι...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σημερα 73,9, δηλαδη οσο και την προηγουμενη Κυριακη, μια εβδομαδα στασιμη!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα σημερα 73,9, δηλαδη οσο και την προηγουμενη Κυριακη, μια εβδομαδα στασιμη!


Κανε υπομονη μπραζιλ μου υπομονη και θα ξεκολλησει

----------


## brazil

Μακαρι... τι να πω! Και να σκεφτεις οτι ημουν πολυ αυστηρη με την διατροφη μου ολη την εβδομαδα! Δεν παραστρατησα στο ελαχιστο... 
Συνεχιζουμε ομως, αυτο δεν αλλαζει!!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μακαρι... τι να πω! Και να σκεφτεις οτι ημουν πολυ αυστηρη με την διατροφη μου ολη την εβδομαδα! Δεν παραστρατησα στο ελαχιστο... 
> Συνεχιζουμε ομως, αυτο δεν αλλαζει!!!


Μην το σκεφτεσαι...σε καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις αλλα κανε σαν να μην συμβαινει..και εγω εχω τρομερα κολληματα μην σε ξεγελα το τικερ οτι εφυγε εφυγε με αιμα δακρυα και ιδρωτα :spin:

----------


## brazil

Το φανταζομαι, η πορεια ειναι δυσκολη, τα εχεις καταφερει περιφημα!! Κι εγω δεν εφτασα εδω χωρις αιμα, δακρυα και ιδρωτα (κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα)!!! Καλη συνεχεια να εχουμε λοιπον!!!

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by katerina88_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by leny_
> καλημερα.. -1.5κιλο σημερα 51.5 πραγματικα ο,τι να 'ναι...
> 
> 
> Μπράβοοοο Λενάκι μου! Είδες?!:spin::spin::spin::spin:


καλα, παιζει αυριο να ξυπνησω 55..λολ

----------


## leny

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Το φανταζομαι, η πορεια ειναι δυσκολη, τα εχεις καταφερει περιφημα!! Κι εγω δεν εφτασα εδω χωρις αιμα, δακρυα και ιδρωτα (κυριολεκτικα και μεταφορικα)!!! Καλη συνεχεια να εχουμε λοιπον!!!


κορισακι, παιζει να σου συνεβη αυτο που συνεβη και σε μενα.. να εχασες δηλαδη αλλα για καποιους λογους να εχει γινει καποια κατακρατηση και να μη φαινεται στη ζυγαρια.. για κοιτα τη δικη μου μετρηση τις τελευταιες μερες και θα δεις τι εννοω

----------


## brazil

Leny, εννοεις το ξαφνικο -1,5 κιλο? Ναι μπορει να μου συμβει κι εμενα, αν τετοιες μεγαλες αυξομειωσεις δεν μου εχουν συμβει μεχρι στιγμης. Θα το δω μεσα στην εβδομαδα. Προς το παρον το πηρα αποφαση και συνεχιζω χαλαρααα.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## leny

ουτε κι εμενα μου ειχε συμβει.. εβαλα ενα κιλο απο το τπτ, ενω προσεχα τη διατροφη μου και δεν περιμενα περιοδο.. καιμετα απο μια βδομαδα χαθηκε και πηρε κι αλλο μισο μαζι του

----------


## ^princess^

Καλησπερα, 

- 600 γραμμαρια απο χτες.

----------


## penelope1985

Το πρωι δεν ειχα ζυγαρια να ζυγιστω αλλα τωρα με δειχνει 58.3, +2,4 απο χτες το πρωι δηλαδη... αλλα εχω φαει...και εχω πιει απειρους καφεδες...

----------


## mariafc

του δωσες και κατάλαβε ε? Ελα μη μου αγχωθείς άλλωστε η μέτρηση τέτοια ώρα μετα από τοσο φαί και υγρά δεν είναι ακριβής. Αυριο στάνταρ θα σαι πολύ πιο κάτω.

----------


## penelope1985

Δες το κινητο σ και μπες msn

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +300 γρ.
67.6 kg εν αναμονη περιοδου

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα...

-600 απο χτες το απογευμα...

57.7

----------


## leny

Καλημερα κι απο μενα.. +500γρ.. Πολυ καλο για να ειναι αληθινο το χτεσινο 51.5

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα κι απο μενα!

-500γρ, δηλαδη 73,4 μετα απο πολυυυυ καιρο!

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα!
54 εδώ και 2 βδομάδες σίγουρα. Τουλάχιστον είμαι σταθερή.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.-100 σημερα.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε..
Σημερα στα ιδια
67.6 kg 2η μερα χωρις τουαλετα και σημερα το πρωι αδιαθετησα.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα! 
-1,3 κιλα σημερα! 
Αλλο ενα μεγαλο ξεφουσκωμα και φτανω το βαρος της Παρασκευης...

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα!
53,2 σήμερα!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 σημερα παλι.Μηπως να το συνεχισω ετσι σιγα σιγα;:P

----------


## leny

52 και σημερα

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημεεερα και καλο μήνα -1600 σήμερα:smilegrin:

----------


## karamela_ed

Λενάκι μου γλυκο ξεκουραστηκα πήρα σε 9 ημερες 2600 γιατι ψιλπροσεχα αν ειχα αφεθει τελειως αστα να πανε και την τελευταια την 10τη μια που ηταν και η τελευταια το ξεσκισα και πηρα αλλα 3400 παραπονο δεν εχω πηρα 6 κιλα θα μπορουσα και χειροτερα χαχαχα :P
χθες ομως μπηκα παλι στους ρυθμους μου και εχασα τα πωτα 1600:yes:

----------


## brazil

Σημερα πρησμενη, πρησμενη, πρησμενη!! Αυριο παλι!!

----------


## O.k.

-700gr !!!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλο μηνα να εχουμε!
Στα ιδια κ σημερα,3η μερα χωρις τουαλετα και τα νευρα μου ειναι κροσια.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
-300
56.1 σημερα

----------


## leny

-500 gr σημερα. 51.5 με τρεις βδομαδες διατροφη εχασα εναμιση κιλο! How cool is that? :P

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200 σημερα.

----------


## O.k.

-100 γραμμάρια αλλά δεν αλλάζω στικεράκι!!!
Ελπίζω να φτάσω τα 70 έως μέσα Απρίλη...

----------


## O.k.

Το άλλαξα γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι ψυχολογικά θα με βοηθήσει το 9,9 κιλά ακόμα αντί για 10 όσο χαζό και αν είναι

----------


## karamela_ed

*-500 σήμερα και περιμενω και περιοδο σε 2 ημέρες*

----------


## ^princess^

Γεια σας, 

-100 γραμμαρια απο χτες, 90,3

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## pennou

-1000γραμ. απο χθες....

68,900  :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

+400 σημερα,χωρις κανενα λογο
68 ολα

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by pennou_
> -1000γραμ. απο χθες....
> 
> 68,900


pennou να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου!και μπραβο που δεν πηρες κιλα στην εγγυμοσυνη!(καλα εγω εαν κανω ποτε παιδι,ανετα θα χτυπησω κανα +30 να τρεχουμε μετα:spin: )

καλη συνεχεια και μη χανεσαι!!!:starhit:

----------


## pennou

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennou_
> -1000γραμ. απο χθες....
> 
> 68,900 
> ...


ευχαριστω γλυκια μου και στα δικα σου...
μου κανε διαβητη και ημουν με διαιτολογιο αυστηρο και μετρησεις οποτε δεν με επαιρνε να παρω κιλα...
οπως και να χει επεστρεψα δυναμικα μιας και με εντολη ενδοκρινολογου πρεπει να χασω κιλα για να μην μου επιστρεψει μονιμος διαβητης....οποτε θα μπαινω καθημερινα....  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

pennou welcome back!Να σου ζησει το νινι σου!:bigsmile: Ελπιζω να φυγει ο διαβητης να φυγουν και τα κιλακια.Παντως οντως μπραβο που πηρες μονο 2.Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> +400 σημερα,χωρις κανενα λογο
> 68 ολα


Περιοδος μαλλον. :Wink: 
Και παρεπιπτοντως περιμενω κι εγω αυριο μεθαυριο...γι'αυτο εχω σεληνιαστει τα μαλα.:P

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Μας φαγανε οι τριχομοναδες Constance! +1.5

57.6

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα! 53 σήμερα επιτέλους!!!:grin:
Να δω πως θα αποφύγω την τυρόπιτα με μπεσαμέλ που έφτιαξε η μητέρα μου σήμερα:barfy:

----------


## leny

51.5 και σημερα.. τουλαχιστον δεν ανεβηκε

----------


## ^princess^

Καλημερα,
- 400 γραμμαρια απο χτες, 89,9, αλλαξα και δεκαδα!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα! Μας φαγανε οι τριχομοναδες Constance! +1.5
> 
> 57.6


:lol: +1.2. Καιρος ειναι να μαζευτω λιγο.Τουλαχιστον μεχρι Κ.Δευτερα.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέραα
Λοιπόν σήμερα -300 πηγα και στην διαιτολογο μου και ειπε πως εχω 1,5 κιλο κατακρατηση λογω περιοδου, καλα ειναι 

Πενου να ζησει το μπεμπεκι σου :**

----------


## pennou

ευχαριστω κοριτσια μου και στα δικα σας...
-200γραμ.
68,7

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> +400 σημερα,χωρις κανενα λογο
> 68 ολα
> 
> ...



Απ'αυτο ηταν μαλλον αν και την 1η μερα εχω φουσκωμα συνηθως,οχι την 3η..:smug:
Τελοσπαντων,σημερα -400 γρ, 67,6 kg

pennou να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου και να ειναι παντοτε γερο και δυνατο!!

----------


## penelope1985

+100 σημερα

57.7

----------


## O.k.

-100gr κάτι είναι και αυτό αργά και σταθερά!!!

----------


## leny

51.5 για τριτη μερα.. σταθεροποιουμαι

----------


## Constance

69.6 σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## chocolate_ed

-100

----------


## karamela_ed

γραφω για να κανω την μεγαλη διαφορα :P + 1400

με πειραξε καπως μπορω να πω, αντε να ερθει η περιοδος να τελειωνω

----------


## pennou

-900γραμ...
67,8

----------


## onelifeonechance

Γεια σας κοριτσια!
-700 γρ. σημερα
66,9 kg πρωτη φορα κατω απο 67, εστω και με μονο -100 γρ. :spin::bouncing:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Φιλη μου,σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!!:love:

----------


## penelope1985

Πηνελοπακο Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοοοοοοο ΜΛΚ εμενα με βλεπω 60...

----------


## mariafc

μπράβο ρε πηνελοπάρα. Αυτό είναι με συντήρηση ουσιαστικά και εξακολουθείς να χάνεις και είσαι και τύπος και υπογραμμός χωρίς πολλές παρασπονδίες. Πάντα τέτοια. Αυτό θα πει προσήλωση όχι σαν κάτι αλλες μερικές μερικές που σκεφτονται πόσες λαγάνες θα καταβροχθίσουν το τριήμερο.
Απίστευτη η προσπάθεια σου. Εχεις στρώσει και το μεταβολισμό σου, εισαι τρομερά πειθαρχημένη θα διατηρηθείς στα κιλά σου χωρίς προβλημα και πολύ προσπάθεια.

----------


## penelope1985

Ωχ Μαρια... Λαγανες... τις ειχα ξεχασει... Παναγια μ...

----------


## mariafc

τι λες κοπελιά? Εγώ εδώ και δύο βδομάδες τις σκέφτομαι. Αύριο πουρνό πουρνό θα πάω να πάρω. Και η φουρνάρισα μας βγάζει και κάτι σαν ατομικές οπότε καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## penelope1985

Απο αυριο βγαινουν? Ρε εγω σημερα σκεφτομουν τα καλαμαρακια...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Γεια σας κοριτσια!
> -700 γρ. σημερα
> 66,9 kg πρωτη φορα κατω απο 67, εστω και με μονο -100 γρ. :spin::bouncing:


Congratulations. :Big Grin:  Με εμπνεεις,χιχι!:thumbup::love:

----------


## mariafc

δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς βγαίνουν αλλά εδώ σε μας έχουν ήδη βγει. Είδα σε κάποιους φούρνους μέσα στη βδομάδα. Εγώ όμως είμαι καραπαράξενη. Τη θέλω κάπως τη λαγάνα. Τη θέλω άσπρη άσπρη οχι σαν καμμένη και κάθομαι σαν τη γραφική και τις ψάχνω μία μία

----------


## Constance

H λαγανα δε με συγκλονιζει.Αλλα τα θαλασσινα και η ταραμοσαλατα.Η μανα μου σημερα ψωνισε γαριδες.Ταραμοσαλατα εχουμε παρει απο προχθες.Τουλαχιστον προβλεπεται φαγητο σπιτικο.Τι να πεις.Παντως θα κανω διαιτα μεχρι Δευτερα γιατι ειδα 70αρι και δε θελω να το ξαναδω.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Κοριτσια μου σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολες!Αλλα ερχονται δυσκολες μερες..:dork:

----------


## granita_ed

λαγάνες!!!!!λαγάνες!!!!!!!

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα!
53 και σήμερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Στα ιδια σημερα.

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέερα -200 σήμερα, δεν παω καθολου καλα αυτη την εβδομαδα περιμενω περιοδο σήμερα κανονικα αλλα περιμενα μεγαλυτερη απώλεια, τελος παντων

το καλο ειναι οτι δεν με συγκινουν καθολου τα καθαροδευτεριατικα φαγητα, μου περνάνε εντελως αδιαφορα :P*

----------


## penelope1985

-300 σημερα. περιμενα πολυ πιο κατω...

----------


## pennou

στα ιδια σημερα....ε με μια κρεπα χθες το βραδυ τεραστιων διαστασεων γλυκια που εβαλα οτι ειχε το μαγαζι δεν περιμενα να με δειχνει κ πιο κατω...
67,8

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα κοριτσια, -300 γρ. σημερα
66.6 kg:tumble::smilegrin::bigsmile:

----------


## alexandrita

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα κοριτσια, -300 γρ. σημερα
> 66.6 kg:tumble::smilegrin::bigsmile:



:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## penelope1985

Mαρια μ ειπες ψεμματα. Δεν εχει βγει ακομα η λαγανα...

----------


## mariafc

για πήγαινε μια βόλτα στο μαρινόπουλο. 
Εγώ πάντως πήρα ήδη δυο

----------


## penelope1985

Στους φουρνους ρε! Στο carrefour βρηκα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by alexandrita_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα κοριτσια, -300 γρ. σημερα
> 66.6 kg:tumble::smilegrin::bigsmile:
> 
> ...


:love::love::love:




> _Originally posted by eleni1201_
> 
> Παίζει να μαστε ισα τώρα... 
> Μπράβο κοριτσόπουλο!!!!!! Δεν έχω λόγια!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Eλενακι μου, μην πιεζεσαι..Εγω οσο αγχωνομαι τοσο ανεβαινει η ζυγαρια,μολις βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου το τί θα φαω και πώς θα το φαω,ολα ερχονται απο μονα τους..Κιλα ειναι,δε θα σκασουμε κιολας!!

----------


## mariafc

Παντως και στους φούρνους βρήκα εγώ. Και οι δύο της γειτονιάς μου βρήκα. Ελα κερνάω. Ετοιμάζομαι τώρα να φάω μια φετούλα με βιταμάκι. 
ONe μπράβο σου και πάλι. Αν συνεχίσεις έτσι σε βλέπω στα καλλιστεία του χρόνου. Είσαι που είσαι θεά και κορμάρα σε βλέπω ανετα σταρ ελλας

----------


## Ciciliana

one!!! BRAVO! ξεπέρασες και τους στόχους σου:thumbup:
αν κατάλαβα θέλεις να χάσεις κι άλλο? ή κάνεις συντήρηση και επειδή είναι αρχή συνεχίζεις και χάνεις?

----------


## absolute

ελενη που εχεις χαθει???????????????????????????????????????? ? :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled::question: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## absolute

ααααα,μαλιστα καταλαβα...υπομονη!και εγω στο πηξιμο,δεν προλαβαινω να κανω τιποτα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Θα σε κανω σταρ ελλας,μη γελας μη γελας!!:P

Σισι,ακριβως οπως το ειπες,ειμαι σχετικα αρχη στην συντηρηση,αν και διαιτα κατα γραμμα εχω να κανω απο το Νοεμβριο,απλα οταν δεν αγχωνομαι χανω και λιγο..

Οσο για σενα μικρο Λενακι,εννοειται οτι δεν θα αποτυχεις!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

----------


## chocolate_ed

Σήμερα 52.5 ούτε καν το περίμενα..

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Σήμερα μονο +100. Ελπιζω ν'αδιαθετησω σημερα γιατι συνεχεια θελω να φαω διαφορα... Τωρα μ εχει κολλησει η πιτσα...

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα.-200 και 2η μερα περιοδου.Ειμαι χαλια μιλαμε δε μπορω να σταθω.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!
Σημερα στα ιδια παραδοξως ενω χθες εφαγα πολλα σιροπιαστα.

Να περασουμε τελεια σημερα ολοι και να το διασκεδασουμε οσο μπορουμε..Τελευταια Κυριακη της Αποκριας..Φιλια!!

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα κοριτσούδια -800 σήμερα περιμένοντας την περίοδο, ουφ αλλα 4600 για να φτασω εκει που ημουν:smug:*

----------


## pennou

καλημεραα κοριτσιααα....
-200 γραμ. σημερα...
67,6

----------


## penelope1985

Λοιπον σημερα την ωρα που εκανα ραχιαιους σκεφτομουν τι εχω φαει απο τα Χριστουγεννα και οτι σε λιγο θα βγαλουμε παλτα και καλσον και θα παρουμε τον πουλο... Οποτε θετω καινουργιο στοχο για τον εαυτο μου. Μεχρι 1η Ιουνιου να ειμαι 52 κιλα. Ετσι ελεγα και περσι αλλα σταματησα στα 55 και εφτασα μεχρι 53.3. Θελω τωρα να φτασω στα 52. Ειναι ενα κιλο τον μηνα αν και μενα με νοιαζει να φτιαξει και αλλο το σωμα μου και οχι ακριβως τα κιλα... 

Νομιζω οτι εχω μια φοβερη ευκαιρια να το κανω τωρα μιας και παιρνω μια αγωγη που μ απαγορευει το αλκοολ και τα λιπαρα και μεσα στα χιλιαδες των παρενεργειων που υποσχεται εμενα μου εχει δημιουργησει μονο ανορεξια... Οσες ωρες και να περασουν απο το τελευταιο γευμα δεν νιωθω αισθημα πεινας... Ειναι βεβαια λιγες οι μερες ου τα παιρνω αλλα θα δουμε αν συνεχισει...

----------


## Ciciliana

πωπω πενέλοπε κ εγω αυτό σκέφτομαι τις τελευταίες μέρες πολύ έντονα...
ακριβως αυτό που είπες.. άλλο να φοράς μια πιο φαρδιά μπλούζα ή μπουφάν κ άλλο το καλοκαίρι με τα τιραντέ τα σορτσ... (άστα να πανε κ γω δεν είμαι να βγω έτσι τωρα έξω...)

----------


## penelope1985

Ναι ρε συ. Χτες δοκιμαζα ενα καλοκαιρινο φορεμα στα h&m το οποιο ειχε τελεια εφαρμογη πανω μου και εβλεπα τα ποδια μ χωρις καλσον και τρελαθηκα...

----------


## click

κανε χωρο στα u2u
"πηνελοπιτσα ποια ειναι τα magic χαπια???" :P

ρε δεν ξερω....
αμα δεν ειναι το σκαρι μας για αδυνατα ποδαρακια δε νομιζω να γινεται κατι... εγω προσπαθω να το καταπιω παντως

----------


## Ciciliana

:Frown:  ωχ σε καταλαβαίνω! κ γω τα ίδια κάνω :P δοκίμαζα ενα παντελόνι που το είχα το καλοκαίρι (που ήμουν 5 κιλά κάτω ) κ τότε μου ήταν κολλητό κ ΔΕ κουμπώνει γμτ!!
έχω κ μια υποψία οτι έχει μεγαλώσει η λεκάνη μου, αλλά εν τέλη νομίζω οτι είναι δικαιολογίες.. (εμένα το πρόβλημά μου είναι πιο πολύ στη μέση έχω το λεγόμενο "σωσήβιο") 
Για το μαγιό δε το συζητώ οταν το βάζω παθαίνω στιγμιαία κατάθλιψη:duh: ε μετά το ξεπερνάω.

----------


## penelope1985

Παιδια ειναι πολυ βαρια χαπια. Καταστρεφουν συκωτι και νεφρα και δημιουργουν λεμφωματα. Δεν αξιζει η διαιτα τετοια καταστροφη.... Επισης ειναι πιο ακριβα και απο κοκαινη...

Ciciliana το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω εχω φτασει τον στοχο μου και εχω κατεβει και απο αυτον αλλα το σωμα μου δεν ειναι οπως το θελω. Και εχω ξεφυγει αρκετα με το θεμα διατροφη...

----------


## Ciciliana

τι χάπια? :/
πραγματικά ο καθένας έχει διαφορετική κατασκευή (μπορεί να χρειάζεται να κάνεις πχ περισσότερες ασκήσεις για τα πόδια).

----------


## absolute

πηνελοπη συμφωνω για την αποφαση σου!δεν ειναι φυσικα τα κιλα σου πολλα αλλα το ποσο διαφορετικο και "μαζεμενο" φαινεται το σωμα σε λιγοτερα κιλα.

εμενα επρεπε να φτασω εδω για να μαζεψει,και επιτελους μαζεψε!

αλλα σημερα με εχει πιασει η μαλακια...:cul::crazy:

----------


## Ciciliana

absolute τι εννοεις με το να μαζέψει? με τη γυμναστική μαζεύει θα έλεγα..

----------


## absolute

εννοω σε ποντους!με τη γυμναστικη μαζευει αλλα πολυ πιο αργα

----------


## penelope1985

Nομιζω το σωμα μαζευει με τη γυμναστικη περισσοτερο απο κατι αλλο... βεβαια η γυμναστικη χωρις διατροφη δεν κανει τπτ...

----------


## click

το θεμα ειναι πανω στη φουρια να μαζεψουν καποτε τα ποδια μη γινει καχεκτικο το πανω μερος που ηταν ομορφο. και τοτε ποιος θα κοιταει τα ωραια ποδια αμα εισαι(οχι εσυ, γενικα μιλαω) καχεκτικη απο πανω?

ασκησεις υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες που βοηθανε?
ή ειναι λιγο μουφα να νομιζουμε οτι θα χασουμε τοπικα?

----------


## Ciciliana

εγω παντως κλίκ δε πιστεύω οτι αλλάζει η κατασκευή μας. πχ αν έχεις καμπύλες και αδύνατη να γίνεις πάλι δε πρόκειται να γίνεις στέκα. 
ή αν έχεις γενικά κάτι πιο έντονο πάνω σου (γενικά όλοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί )

εγω παντως μια περίοδο έκανα κάποιες ασκήσεις για τα πόδια αλλά όχι για να χάσω πόντους αλλά για να δυναμώσουν. Δε ξερω εγω αν υπαρχουν αλλά πιστευω οτι θα υπάρχουν και ανίστοιχες για να κάνουν τα πόδια πιο καλοσχηματισμένα.

----------


## absolute

εννοειται οτι η ασκηση κανει τη διαφορα αλλα θελει χρονο για να φανει το αποτελεσμα...

εγω νομιζω οτι πιο πολυ βοηθαει η αεροβικη(τρεξιμο,στεπερ κλπ),καλα και οι ασκησεις βοηθανε γιατι σχηματιζεται ο μυς...
αλλα αν δεν καει το λιπος δεν γινεται δουλεια..

----------


## penelope1985

Nα σου πω κατι... τα ποδια τα ειπα ως παραδειγμα... θα ηθελα να μαζεψω γενικως... μονο στον κορμο δεν εχω θεμα και δεν με παιρνει και πολυ να μαζεψω κι αλλο... Εσυ κλικ μ'εχεις δει ξερεις πως ειναι το σωμα μου...

----------


## absolute

δεν ειναι κακο να μαζευεις παντως...καλα κανεις και καλα κανουμε...καλοκαιρι ερχεται αλλωστε!!

----------


## Ciciliana

και εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο λες τοπικά. γιατί στα πόδια( γοφοί-γλουτοί) είναι πιο εύκολο να διορθώσεις κάποιες ατέλειες, γενικά θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. 
Ενώ απο τη μέση και πάνω (πχ αν έχεις κοιλιά, σωσήβιο) είναι πιο δύσκολο γιατί τα πόδια τα κουνάς ενώ η κοιλιά χάνεται με το χρόνο.. και με αερόβια. απλά με αερόβια πιο εύκολα χάνεις στα πόδια νομίζω.

----------


## click

ναι δε φαινεται να εχεις κανενα θεμα στον κορμο. στα ποδια φαινεται να ειναι το σκαρι πιο ανοιχτο αλλα οχι τοσο αντιαισθητικο οσο εσυ νομιζεις (Απλα υπερβαλλουμε. κι εγω βλεπω τραγικα σημεια πανω μου που αλλοι με κοιτανε σαν αλιεν οταν το λεω)
το μεγα προβλημα για μενα ειναι το ξεχειλωμενο δερμα.
απο κει και περα γυμναστικη και συντηρηση να χτιστει ο μυς.
γιατι με διαιτα μπορει να χασεις απο αλλα σημεια που δεν πρεπει και να βγει χειροτερο αποτελεσμα.

στο φιναλε, ερχεται το καλοκαιρι - ναι ειναι λιγακι τρομακτικο απο αποψη ξεγυμνωματος - αλλα θα κολυμπαμε και αυτο θα βοηθησει ΠΟΛΥ το σωμα  :Big Grin:

----------


## penelope1985

Μα και εγω στο ξεχυλωμενο δερμα ανφερομαι και οχι στο αν ειναι χοντρα... Δεν ειναι... Παντως εγω στα μπρατσα που ειχα και το μεγαλυτρερο προβλημα ειδα φοβερη διαφορα με τη γυμναστικη. Εχει μεζεψει το δερμα παρα πολυ και πιστευω μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να εχει μαζεψει κι αλλο...

----------


## click

α οκ. στο θεμα ξεχειλωμενου δερματος γενικα ειμαι πολυ απαισιοδοξη. αν δεις διαφορά να ειδοποιησεις  :Smile:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> και εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο λες τοπικά. γιατί στα πόδια( γοφοί-γλουτοί) είναι πιο εύκολο να διορθώσεις κάποιες ατέλειες, γενικά θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. 
> Ενώ απο τη μέση και πάνω (πχ αν έχεις κοιλιά, σωσήβιο) είναι πιο δύσκολο γιατί τα πόδια τα κουνάς ενώ η κοιλιά χάνεται με το χρόνο.. και με αερόβια. απλά με αερόβια πιο εύκολα χάνεις στα πόδια νομίζω.


ναι σε εμενα που ειμαι κλασσικο αχλαδι αποδιδει η αεροβια περισσοτερο,για περιπτωσεις μηλο οντως δε γνωριζω..

----------


## penelope1985

Μα βλεπω ηδη σου λεω. Σταδιακα... αλλα οχι πολυ αργα...

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μα και εγω στο ξεχυλωμενο δερμα ανφερομαι και οχι στο αν ειναι χοντρα... Δεν ειναι... Παντως εγω στα μπρατσα που ειχα και το μεγαλυτρερο προβλημα ειδα φοβερη διαφορα με τη γυμναστικη. Εχει μεζεψει το δερμα παρα πολυ και πιστευω μεχρι το καλοκαιρι να εχει μαζεψει κι αλλο...



τοτε αν δεν ειναι χοντρα και ειναι απλα χαλαρα τι να την κανεις τη διαιτα????υπαρχει κινδυνος να χαλαρωσεις κι αλλο!
αν ειναι ετσι απλα κανε πιο εντατικη ασκηση και οχι διαιτα

----------


## click

ωραια πολυ καλο αυτο. να εχω ελπιδα κι εγω οτι θα μαζεψει σιγα σιγα, οχι εντελως, και λιγο να μαζεψει ευχαριστημενη θα ειμαι, γιατι προς το παρον μιλαμε για σακουλες που κρεμονται στους προσαγωγους
(σορρυ για την αθλια περιγραφη..)

----------


## penelope1985

Οχι θελω μια σαφη αποσταση απο τα 55. Δεν γινεται να τρωω κατι και να πηγαινω κατευθειαν +2. Θελω ακομα και στο χειροτερο υπερφαγικο να μην περναω τα 55. Εχω κουραστει με αυτη τη κατασταση...

----------


## absolute

α,αλλο αυτο!και φυσικα συμφωνω!και εγω το χειροτερο που θελω ειναι το 50...ε,και φυσικα να μην το πιασω απο σημερα κιολας,αλλα ερχεταιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι.... :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## penelope1985

Νομιζω γενικως οτι στα 52 το σωμα μου θα ειναι καλυτερο. Ειναι 3 κιλα σε τρεις μηνες και παρα πολυ γυμναστικη...

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by click_
> ωραια πολυ καλο αυτο. να εχω ελπιδα κι εγω οτι θα μαζεψει σιγα σιγα, οχι εντελως, και λιγο να μαζεψει ευχαριστημενη θα ειμαι, γιατι προς το παρον μιλαμε για σακουλες που κρεμονται στους προσαγωγους
> (σορρυ για την αθλια περιγραφη..)



αχ,και εμενα οι προσαγωγοι ειναι γ@μησε τα...και ας εχω χασει μονο 10 κιλα....

πειτε καμια ασκηση περα απο το κλασσικο ανοιγμα των ποδιων αλα ξαπλωτα ή το ανεβοκατεβασμα του κατω ποδιου στα πλαγια(πως τα ειπα ετσι,αλιμονο αν καταλαβε καμια)...
τιποτα πιο ενδιαφερον??

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Οχι θελω μια σαφη αποσταση απο τα 55. Δεν γινεται να τρωω κατι και να πηγαινω κατευθειαν +2. Θελω ακομα και στο χειροτερο υπερφαγικο να μην περναω τα 55. Εχω κουραστει με αυτη τη κατασταση...


μήπως θέλουμε πολλά?  :Smile:  μα πενέλοπε το θέμα δεν είναι να είμαστε αδύνατες και να κάνουμε και υπερφαγικά (και γω πολυ θα το'θεα αλλά έτσι είναι σα να μην έχω βαλει μυαλό απο τις βλακείες μου).
Το θέμα είναι να αντισταθούμε στα υπερφαγικά και να αλλάξουμε τρόπο σκέψης και κατ'επεκταση και πράξης.

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by absolute_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> ωραια πολυ καλο αυτο. να εχω ελπιδα κι εγω οτι θα μαζεψει σιγα σιγα, οχι εντελως, και λιγο να μαζεψει ευχαριστημενη θα ειμαι, γιατι προς το παρον μιλαμε για σακουλες που κρεμονται στους προσαγωγους
> (σορρυ για την αθλια περιγραφη..)
> 
> ...


νομιζω οτι τα "καθισματα" ειναι πολυ καλη ασκηση για ποδια. πολλες επαναληψεις εννοειται.

στο τζυμ νιωθω πιεση ακριβως στο σημειο που με ενδιαφερει με ενα οργανο που πιεζει τα "μαξιλαρια" ακριβως με τους προσαγωγους. οσο περισσοτερη ωρα τα κρατησεις κλειστα, τοσο το καλυτερο.
(και γω ετσι οπως τα ειπα, αναθεμα αν καταλαβε κανεις...)
θα ψαξω φωτο του οργανου

----------


## penelope1985

Σορυ Σισιλιανα αλλα εμενα δεν με χορταινει ποτε τπτ. Οσο και να κρατιεμαι και κρατιεμαι παρα πολυ καποια στιγμη κατι θα φαω παραπανω. Εγω σε αυτο το παραπανω βλεπω μινιμουμ + 1 κιλο... Ειναι ετσι το σωμα μου τι να πω? Επισης δεν μ λεει τπτ το να φαω ενα κομματι πιτσα. Προτιμω να φαω τη σαλατα μου. Εχω αρχισει και αναγνωριζω το οτι δεν θ'αλλαξω νοοτροπια και προσπαθω να κουμανταρω το θεμα των κιλων αναλογα.... μακαρι να γινομουν αυτη π δεν σκεφτεται το φαι αλλα δυστηχως το σκεφτομαι καθε λεπτο της μερας...

----------


## absolute

το υπερφαγικο cici δεν αποφευγεται ευκολα,αλλα μπορεις να τα περιορισεις και μακροχρονια ισως να τα ελεγξεις.

αν πχ επιτρεπεις 2 υπερφαγικα την εβδομαδα στον εαυτο σου αλλ ΕΝΩ εχεις φτασει εκει που ΘΕΣ,νομιζω εχεις βρει μια καποια ισορροπια...

δεν ειναι το ιδανικο,ειναι ομως το εφικτο...

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by absolute_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χαχα,καταλαβα μαλλον,υπαρχει και το αντιστοιχο για απαγωγους..

καλα οντως τα ημικαθισματα ειναι 1+1 γενικα για την περιοχη του..κ@λου,των γλουτων να το θεσω κομψα..

----------


## Ciciliana

οκ.. ίσως έχεται κ δίικιο, απλά εγω παρόλο που έχω χάσει πολύ λίγο, έχω κάνει δουλειά με τα υπερφαγικά το τελευταίο καιρό. κάθε φορά που νιώθω οτι θα το κάνω το δουλεύω. 
Δε λέω οτι το αποφευγω αλλά τα έχω μειώσει αρκετά και είμαι πιο ικανοποιημένη με αυτό(παρολο που είναι αρχή ακόμη στο να αντιστεκομαι ) παρά με το να χάσω 5 κιλά κ μετά να κάνω υπερφαγικό σα να είμαι λυσσασμένη.. Αλλά οκ καταλαβαίνω οτι ο καθένας βρίσκει τον τρόπο του που του ταιριάζει.

----------


## penelope1985

Οταν σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια το φαι... καποια στιγμη θα υποκυψεις...

----------


## click

δεν το βρισκω σε φωτο με τιποτα (καλα τοσο σπανιο ειναι? τι διαολο?)
ενυγουεη εννοουσα αυτο που πιανεις με τα μπουτια (:P) τα δυο μαξιλαρια και τα ενωνεις στη μεση πιεζοντας (και σηκωνοντας βαρη)

τα ημικαθισματα ειναι τρομερα. παλια εκανα απο dvd μετα τα παρατησα :/

----------


## click

και αυτο για το σπιτι καλουτσικο ειναι
τοχε το prevention δωρο

----------


## Ciciliana

κλικ αυτο δε λες?

----------


## click

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ αυτο ακριβως!!!

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by click_
> και αυτο για το σπιτι καλουτσικο ειναι
> τοχε το prevention δωρο



ααααα,αυτο εχω και εγω!!!!δεν το πιστευω υπηρχε και σε φουξια???????ουααα

το πηρα σε λαχαΝΙ...
(και ακομη ξεκουραζεται φυσικα το κακομοιρο...)

----------


## click

εγω σε μπλε τοχω. το φουξια ειναι πολυ πιο ωραιο, αλλα ηταν φωτο απο ενα ονλαιν σοπ

----------


## Ciciliana

κυκλοφορεί τωρα το prevention με αυτό το δωρο? το καλοκαίρο δεν ήταν? (και δε το είχα προλαβει  :Frown:  )

----------


## absolute

α,οκ!τοτε ηρεμησα:bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsm ile:

----------


## absolute

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> κυκλοφορεί τωρα το prevention με αυτό το δωρο? το καλοκαίρο δεν ήταν? (και δε το είχα προλαβει  )


τον προηγουμενο ή τον παρα-προηγουμενο το ειχε,δε θυμαμαι ακριβως

----------


## click

παλιο ηταν σισι. ισως καλοκαιρι οντως

ειχε ολο το πακετο, λαστιχα, οργανα, στρωμα(χαλια..) κλπ

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> και εξαρτάται σε ποιο σημείο λες τοπικά. γιατί στα πόδια( γοφοί-γλουτοί) είναι πιο εύκολο να διορθώσεις κάποιες ατέλειες, γενικά θα υπάρχουν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. 
> Ενώ απο τη μέση και πάνω (πχ αν έχεις κοιλιά, σωσήβιο) είναι πιο δύσκολο γιατί τα πόδια τα κουνάς ενώ η κοιλιά χάνεται με το χρόνο.. και με αερόβια. απλά με αερόβια πιο εύκολα χάνεις στα πόδια νομίζω.


Αμ μπραβο!Γιατι κι εμενα τα ποδια μου,παντοτε αδυνατα θα ειναι,ακομη και στα 100 κιλα,αδυνατο φαινονταν-σχετικα με το υπολοιπο σωμα παντα.
Αλλα η κοιλια (μου) θα ειναι παντοτε εκει!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Δεν παιζει να με εγκαταλειψει ποτε.. Ελπιζω με κοιλιακους να δω καμια διαφορα ως το καλοκαιρι..Αλλα εχω και μερικες αχνες ραγαδες που πολυ με χαλανε..

Οσον αφορα το καλυμπι το καλοκαιρι,εγω η γουρουνα,μπαινω στη θαλασσα και απλα επιπλεω,δεν πολυκολυμπαω:P

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη Σαρακοστη
-1 κιλο σημερα αυτο π θα βαλω αυριο...

56.5

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200 σημερα παλι.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Kαλημέρα και καλη σαρακοστή ............ +500 σημερα αλλα δεν ανησυχω , ειμαι πρησμενη , ποναει η κιλια μου και ξερω οτι εχω ωορρηξια .........Ελπιζω τις επομενες μερες να ειναι παλι - 500 ........... Το τικερακι παντως δεν το αλλάζω...:sniff:

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλη Σαρακοστή!

53 σήμερα πάλι καλά με τόσα που έφαγα χτες περίμενα παραπάνω..

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα και καλη σαρακοστή
Σήμερα -200
και επιτελους ηρθε η περίοδος*

----------


## pennou

Καλη Σαρακοστηη...
-200σημερα...
67,4

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη Σαρακοστη κι απο 'δω!
Στα ιδια και σημερα,ευτυχως :Smile:

----------


## leny

καλημερα! μετα απο 4 μερες διατροφικου ξεσαλωματος με τον φιλο μου και εν αναμονει περιοδου, +3 κιλα.. lol

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα

-600 σημερα.
55.9

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+300 σημερα.

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα κοριτσάκια +500 σήμερα
αντε να δω αυριο, τι σκαμπανεβασματα ειναι αυτα δεν καταλαβαινω

----------


## pennou

-600 σημερααα....
66,8 μια χαρα

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλησπέρα!
53 και σήμερα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χαιρετω!
Στα ιδια ξανα σημερα.  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

+200 σημερα

56.1 (δευτερη μερα καθυστερηση)

----------


## petallouditsaa

Καλημερα....υπαρχει περιπτωση να βαλει καποιος 2 κιλα σε μια μερα?Κανονικο ελευθερο μονο Δευτερα αφησα τον εαυτο μου και ειμαι +2 κιλα σχεδων..:sniff:

----------


## penelope1985

εχω βαλει και 4 σε 1μιση μερα... τον Νοεμβρη στο γαμο της d3w

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ελπιζω αυριο να ειναι καλυτερη η κατασταση

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -200 σήμερα και με περίοδο, 
ναι γινεται εχω βαλει 3,5 κιλά σε μια ημέρα*

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Κοριτσια 4 κιλα και 2 , 1.1/2 πιστευω οτι ειναι εικονικο και περισσοτερο κατακρατηση και οχι λογου φαγητου .............Μολις επανελθεις σε σωστη διατροφη και με λιγο νερακι παραπανω θα φυγουν σαν νερο.....

----------


## penelope1985

Ειναι απλα το ποσο ζυγιζει το φαι μεσα στο στομαχι...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

penelope1985 μπορει να ειναι και ετσι .............σιγουρα παντως για να παρεις 4 ή 2 κιλα θα πρεπει να φας πανω απο 20.000 χιλιαδες θερμιδες .............. Οποτε κατι τετοιο δεν 'παιζει"

----------


## penelope1985

Νομιζεις... εγω μετρηση 12.000 θερμιδες σε μια μερα στη Θεσσαλονικη... μπορει να λεω και λιγα...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

penelope1985 πρεπει να σου κανω δωρο ενα θερμιδομετρητη χαχαχαχα............ Δεν μπορει να εφαγες 12.000 χιλιαδες θερμιδες ...........Ειναι αδυνατον!

----------


## chocolate_ed

+1κιλό
Και αύριο άλλο 1 σίγουρα

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> penelope1985 πρεπει να σου κανω δωρο ενα θερμιδομετρητη χαχαχαχα............ Δεν μπορει να εφαγες 12.000 χιλιαδες θερμιδες ...........Ειναι αδυνατον!


Σου παραθετω το ποστ οπως το εγραψα τοτε....


Τα γραφω οσο τα θυμαμαι... Ειμαι Θεσσαλονικη και τρωω απο τις 8 το πρωι....

3 κομμματια κεικ με γεμιση καστανο
1 κομματι σπανακοπιτα
1 κομματι τυροπιτα
ενα κρουασανακι τυρι

1 κομματι κιμαδοπιτα
1 κραουασαν τυρι

πατατες τηγανητες, τηγανητα κολοκυθια, τυροκροκετα, λαχανοκεφτες, πανσετες με ρυζι, 2 φετες ψωμι, σαλατα, 2 κομματια τουρτα

1 κομματι σπανακοπιτα, 1 κομματι τουρτα, 1 τυροπιτακι, 5 κουφετα

4 κομματια πιτσα, κοκα κολα, φαντα και τωρα παω να φαω αλλο ενα κομματι τουρτα

Αυτα ισχυουν και για Constance και για granita(το ενα τριτο) γιατι ειμαστε στο γαμο της d3w.

Tωρα παμε να πιουμε... φιλια!

+ μισο μπουλαλι βοντκα και απειρα ξηροκαρπια

----------


## Alma libre_ed

penelope1985 σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα και παιρνω πισω οτι ειπα !!!!! χαχαχα............
Παιδια εφτασα 94 κιλα και πιστεψτε με δεν θυμαμαι να εχω στο ενεργητικο μια τετοια κρεπαλη (παραπονοοοοοοο)
Συνεχεια 'βοσκαω " ..........
Απλα καταληγω οτι τα χαπια που πηρα και ο κατεστραμενος μεταβολισμος με οδηγησαν σε αυτο το νουμερο...............

----------


## penelope1985

Απλα να σ πω οτι την επομενη μερα μεσα σε 3 ωρες π εμεινα ακομα στη Θεσσ/νικη εφαγα ενα Jack Daniels burger στα Fridays (1700) και μισο κιλο τριγωνα Πανοραματος... ενω ειχα φαει ολα τα προηγουμενα...

----------


## pennou

καλησπερααα
-700 σημερααα

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> Κοριτσια 4 κιλα και 2 , 1.1/2 πιστευω οτι ειναι εικονικο και περισσοτερο κατακρατηση και οχι λογου φαγητου .............Μολις επανελθεις σε σωστη διατροφη και με λιγο νερακι παραπανω θα φυγουν σαν νερο.....


Αν ειναι εικονικα τα 1.8 κιλα που πηρα σε μια μονο μερα θα ερθω να σε φιλησω:spin:
Την Δευτερα εγινε η ζημια η μεγαλη αλλα δεν εφαγα 12.000 θερμιδες τα πρωτεία τα έχει η πηνελοπη:smirk:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

petallouditsaa μου το πιστευω !!!!πιες λιγο παραπανω νερακι , φαε διαιτητικα και κανονικα και θα δεις τη ζυγαρια - 2 κιλα !!!!!!!! :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## petallouditsaa

ΑΜΗΝ !:smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

Ρε Πεταλουδιτσα! Αφου εσυ εισαι παλια καραβανα... τι ανησυχεις? Τοσα κιλα εχεις χάσει... σ'ενα +2 θα κολλησεις?

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ρε πηνελοπ μου το πηρα πολυ ζεστα το θεμα τωρα και με το γυμναστηριο και τσαντιστικα που οταν εφαγα μια μερα χωρις αγχος των θερμιδων εβαλα!Ελπιζω αυριο να φυγει τιποτα να ησυχασω:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Μα πως γινεται ρε συ να μην βαλεις αμα φας ελευθερα... Μα ρε συ ειναι φυσιολογικο να κανει τοση κατακρατηση ενας οργανισμος που στερειται καθημερινα... Αφου το ξερεις οτι ειναι φουσκωμα και οχι κιλα... 2 κιλακια σε 2 μερες... Trust me!

----------


## petallouditsaa

Δεν ειναι πιπππππ μια φορα να φαμε και τσουπ πανω?
Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια μου ηδη νιωθω καλυτερα σματςςςςςςςςςςςς:starhit:

----------


## penelope1985

Και μαλακια ειναι και πραγματικοτητα ειναι....

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ρε Πεταλουδιτσα! Αφου εσυ εισαι παλια καραβανα... τι ανησυχεις? Τοσα κιλα εχεις χάσει... σ'ενα +2 θα κολλησεις?


ελα ντε!!!!!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

click μου δεν γραφω εγω μου εκλεψαν τον κωδικο οι χακερ :smug b:

----------


## click

χαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχα
καλο
:lol::smirk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -100 γρ.
Θαυματουργα τα καλιτσουνακια:duh:
66,5 kg

Καλα κλικ 68 κιλα ρε θηριο!!!!!???
Μπραβοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tumble :

----------


## petallouditsaa

Καλημερα
-500γρ

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Επισημως εχω αρχισε να εκνευριζομαι...

+300 σημερα και τριτη μερα καθυστερηση...

56.4

----------


## herts

καλημέρα 67,2 σημερα

----------


## Redish

+400 από βλακεία δικιά μου. :grind:
στο χέρι μου είναι τώρα, τα κεφάλια μέσα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα,αν και δεν το περιμενα,στα ιδια!:bouncing:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 σημερα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα τσούπρες
-100 σήμερα αν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα πολυυυ καλύτερα, εχω αρχισει και πιεζομαι με τα κιλα και αυτο με κανει να μην χανω γμτ μου, αφου με ξερω οσο μουλαρωνω ψυχολογικα αλλο τοσο μουλαρωνω και στα κιλα :sniff:

----------


## leny

53.5

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλησπέρα!:blush:
54

----------


## pennou

καλησπερααα
+400 σημερα  :Frown: 
66,5

----------


## penelope1985

Χτες παρα πολυ πεινα και σημερα μονο -200 και 5η μερα καθυστερηση...

ΟΥΦ ΠΙΑ!

----------


## petallouditsaa

Καλημερα....-400γρ σημερα :starhit:
Ευτυχως ειναι Παρασκευη δεν την παλευω πια με την δουλεια

----------


## penelope1985

Αυτο ξαναπεστο!

----------


## leny

-500γρ 53 σημερα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Καλημέρα τσούπρες
> -100 σήμερα αν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα πολυυυ καλύτερα, εχω αρχισει και πιεζομαι με τα κιλα και αυτο με κανει να μην χανω γμτ μου, αφου με ξερω οσο μουλαρωνω ψυχολογικα αλλο τοσο μουλαρωνω και στα κιλα :sniff:


Karamelitsa το παθαινω και εγω αυτο , για αυτο βαθιες ανασες και προσπαθησε να το αποβαλλεις ...................... Με θετικη σκεψη και χωρις διατροφη χανω κιλα , με αρνητικη σκεψη και διαιτα του κ..... κολαωωωωωωωωωω

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα!
53 σήμερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.Κολλημα...

----------


## pennou

καλημερα
+100 σημερα...
66,6

----------


## onelifeonechance

-200 γρ σημερα
Θα ερθουν αναδρομικα,το νιωθωωω:P
66.3 kg

----------


## penelope1985

-100 σημερα... γαμω τη τυχη μ την ταξιθετρια...

Τωρα θ'αρχισουν παλι τα +

----------


## Constance

Αχ και βαχ.Σημερα -200.

----------


## petallouditsaa

Kαλημερα στα ιδια σημερα!

:sniff:

----------


## penelope1985

Πεταλουδιτσα!

Χροοοοοοοοοοοοοονιααααααα αααααααααααααα Πολλααααααααααααααααααααα !

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ευχαριστω penelop μου !!!!

Δυστυχως δεν μου εκανε κανενα ωραιο δωρο η ζυγαρια να παρω τα πανω μου :starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Xρονια πολλα πεταλουδακι ομορφο,να τα εκατοστησεις (σε χρονια,οχι κιλα:P) και ο,τι ποθεις!!:blush:

Πηνελοπη,τη Δευτερα προβλεπεται high score παλι για ολες μας..

----------


## petallouditsaa

ευχαριστω onelifeonechance μου...να μου ευχεστε να τα εκατοστησω σε χρονια και να τα 60αρισω σε κιλα :smilegrin:ΧΧ 

Λεω να σβησω αντι τουρτα καμια μπαρα δημητριακων:starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη φαση,να ειναι με σοκολατα η μπαρα για να ειναι σαν τουρτα:regan:

----------


## leny

αναμεσα σε 52.5 και 53 η ζυγαρια, αλλλα επιφυλασσομαι να αλλαξω τικερακι

----------


## Redish

χρονια σου πολλά (έστω και με κάποια καθυστέρηση οι ευχές) και να δεις σύντομα το νουμεράκι που επιθυμείς!

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by Alma libre_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Καλημέρα τσούπρες
> -100 σήμερα αν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι περιμενα πολυυυ καλύτερα, εχω αρχισει και πιεζομαι με τα κιλα και αυτο με κανει να μην χανω γμτ μου, αφου με ξερω οσο μουλαρωνω ψυχολογικα αλλο τοσο μουλαρωνω και στα κιλα :sniff:
> 
> ...



*Καλησπέρα χθες -1300 σήμερα -100 ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ:smilegrin:

άτιμη ψυχολογία, το κακο ειναι βρε αλμα οτι υπαρχουν παραγοντες που σου μπιπ την ψυχολογια 


Πεταλούδι χρόνια πολλάααα:tumble:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα.Σημερα -100 γρ. αλλα δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλησπέρα!
53,5 σήμερα

----------


## karamela_ed

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Kαλημερα.Σημερα -100 γρ. αλλα δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι



*αα κι εγω δεν το αλλαζω μεχρι να φτασω εκει που ημουν σημερα ειμαι στα 116,7 άλλα 3200 θέλω:yes:*

----------


## petallouditsaa

Redish και Karamelitsa σας ευχαριστω και σας πολυ για τις ευχες σας ...οτι ποθειτε πραγματικα και εσεις ...καλη δυναμη σε ολες μας χχχχ

----------


## Alma libre_ed

+300 τελικά .....Μια εβδομαδα τωρα εχω κολήσει, αλλα δεν το βάζω κατω ...... Αποφασισα να παω γυμναστήριο και να επανεξετάσω λιγο τη διατροφη μου να δω που κανω λαθος ...........
Στο δικο μου χερι ειναι και οχι στο δικο του .....

----------


## Constance

Χρόνια πολλά Πεταλουδίτσα. :Big Grin:

----------


## petallouditsaa

Ευχαριστω Constance μου και στα δικα σας οι μικροτερες :smilegrin:

----------


## pennou

+700 σημερα αφου εφαγα οτι ειχαν τα ντουλαπια χθες..απο σημερα θερμιδομετρητης+if...για να δουμε
67,3

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

+1.7 σημερα και επεται συνεχεια... μιας και παω με την γνωστη σεσημασμενη παρεα για φαι το μεσημερι... 

57.9

----------


## penelope1985

Ειναι το τελευταιο φαι μεχρι το Πασχα... Απο αυριο αρχιζει η πτωση...

----------


## leny

52.5 σημερα χωρις τσαλιμακια

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα.Απο ΑΥΡΙΟ διαιτα.:P

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέερα, -400 σήμερα άντε αλλα 2800 για να φτασω εκει που ημουν ΑΜΗΝ και πότε :smilegrin:

Πηνελόπη να το ευχαριστηθείς τουλάχιστον σήμερα:yes:*

----------


## pennou

-1000 σημρερα...
66,3

----------


## chocolate_ed

53,5

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα παιδιαααα! Εχω ξυπνησει πολυ ορεξατη για διαιτα και γυμναστικη. Χτες και προχθες εφαγα τα παντα... αδιαθετησα κιολας οποτε ειμαι σε τελεια φαση... 

Σήμερα είμαι +500 απο χθες στα 58.4.

Και αρχιζω αυστηρη διατροφη μεχρι το Πασχα....

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολες!
Μετα απο ενα διαλειμμα 2 εβδομαδων και την αποκτηση 2 κιλων, ξαναξεκιναω (να δω ποσες φορες θα κανω αρχη παλι και παλι και παλι...)

Σημερα 75,4! 

Καλη αρχη παλι και οσες απο οτι βλεπω ξαναξεκινανε σημερα!!

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα!
53 σήμερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα. Σημερα 70 ακριβως μετα τη χθεσινη κρεπαλη.Επομενη κρεπαλη πλεον το Πασχα.:smirk:

----------


## leny

52.5 για δευτερη μερα

----------


## pennou

καλημερααα
-300 σημερα
66,0

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέερα -200 σήμερα, άλλα 2600*

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

-1.6 κιλα σημερα... αλλο μισο κιλακι για να ειμαι οπως το Σαββατο το πρωι...

56.8

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Καλημέρα πολυ -πολυ βιαστικα και + 600 ...........Δεν ξερω γιατι 10 μερες με παει +- 600 .......... Να σπασω αυτο το ρημαδι το 87 :Mad:  θελω........

----------


## leny

+ 0.5 kg ε αι σιχτιρ... κανω ενα μηνα διαιτα και δεν εχω χασει γραμμαριο

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by leny_
> + 0.5 kg ε αι σιχτιρ... κανω ενα μηνα διαιτα και δεν εχω χασει γραμμαριο


Και με μενα αυτο συνεβει για καποιο διαστημα και ειχα απογοητευτει. Μηπως πρεπει να αυξησεις τις καυσεις σου. Εγω σκεφτηκα οτι πρεπει (οσο και αν βαριεμαι) να αρχισω γυμναστηριο

----------


## leny

εμενα μου συμβαινει απο αρχες φεβρουαριου.. ειμαι μισο κατω, ενα πανω... στο σωμα φαινομαι μεν πιο αδυνατισμενη αλλα η Κ**οζυγαρια δεν λεει να κατεβει

----------


## Constance

Σημερα 69.6. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλησπέραα

-500 σήμερα αλλα 2100 να φτασω εκει που ημουν και μετα βουρ για αλλαγη δεκαδας ΑΜΗΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ :P*

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!
-1.3 κιλα σημερα

55.5

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!
Σημερα -400γρ, αργουτσικα χανω... αλλα ενταξει δεν παραπονιεμαι.

----------


## Redish

μετά από 1 βδομάδα σταθερή περίπου -ή και με κάποια αύξηση λόγω αναμονής περιόδου-
σήμερα επιτέλους 80.3!
αύριο ελπίζω (αν και δεν το βλέπω πολύ πιθανό) να αλλάξω δεκάδα μαζί με το κλείσιμο 1/4 αιώνα που βρίσκομαι στη ζωή:P

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-300 σημερα.:smirk:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημερα λαέ :P
ήρθα να κάνω την διαφορά +200 σήμερα, αναμενόμενο γιατι έφαγα αργα συν οτι εγινε κατι το οποιο ψυχολογικα με εριξε στον πατο:sniffle:

αλλααα σήμερα ειμαι οκ:yes:

αντε αλλα 2300 να φτασω εκει που ημουν και μετα θα εχω αλλη ψυχολογια:smilegrin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σας χαιρετω :Smile: 
Μετα το αστατο προγραμμα διατροφης και την κραιπαλη της Κυριακης με penelope,constance,granita kai alexandrita (οι 2 τελευταιες ηταν κυριες βεβαια!!) το αποτελεσμα ειναι απο το Σαββατο +1,5 kg δηλαδη 67.8 kg αισιως.
Παμε τωρα συμμαζεμενα μεχρι Ιουνιο+γυμναστηριο φουλ+καμια θαυματουργη κρεμα:P

----------


## filipparas

κανονικά δε ζυγίζομαι παρά μόνο Δευτέρες αλλά ως γνωστός φιεστάκιας πανηγυρτζής δε μπορούσα να χάσω την ευκαιρία... 129,9 κυρίες και κύριοι... VAMOSSSSSSSSS

----------


## onelifeonechance

οοοοοοοοοοοολεεεεεεε
οοολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
οοοολεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!
μπραβο Φιλιππακο!!!!!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::spin:

----------


## karamela_ed

ΟΛΕΕΕ 

μπράβοοο

ωραια ειναι η αλλαγη δεκαδας ε??

αντε και οταν δουμε διψηφιο θα ειναι ακομα καλύτερα :tumble:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> κανονικά δε ζυγίζομαι παρά μόνο Δευτέρες αλλά ως γνωστός φιεστάκιας πανηγυρτζής δε μπορούσα να χάσω την ευκαιρία... 129,9 κυρίες και κύριοι... VAMOSSSSSSSSS



Μπραβο σου! Νομιζω 10 κιλα σε 2 μηνες ειναι πολυ απαισιοδοξος στοχος... Θα εισαι πολυ πιο κατω...

----------


## filipparas

Σας ευχαριστώ, σας ευχαριστώ :yes:

OK αφού αναφέρθηκε η karamela στο μυθικό διψήφιο και μου λες κι εσυ penelope οτι πιθανόν να είμαι παρακάτω σας αποκαλύπτω το πλάνο μου... μπορείτε να με πάρετε με τις λεμονόκουπες ελεύθερα

1/6 120
1/9 110
Πρωτοχρονιά 2012 9x
Μετά δεν έχω σκεφτεί

Νομίζω φιλόδοξο αλλά εφικτό... άντε να δούμε...:smirk:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σας χαιρετω
> Μετα το αστατο προγραμμα διατροφης και την κραιπαλη της Κυριακης με penelope,constance,granita kai alexandrita (οι 2 τελευταιες ηταν κυριες βεβαια!!) το αποτελεσμα ειναι απο το Σαββατο +1,5 kg δηλαδη 67.8 kg αισιως.
> Παμε τωρα συμμαζεμενα μεχρι Ιουνιο+γυμναστηριο φουλ+καμια θαυματουργη κρεμα:P


Η penelope αναφερεται πρωτη γιατι εσυρε τον χορο του ξεσκισματος....

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χειροτερα ειχαμε φαει την προηγουμενη φορα ρε,δε το συζητω..
Δεν φαγαμε τοσο πολυ τελικα προχθες,τωρα που το σκεφτομαι

----------


## penelope1985

Εσυ εφγες χειροτερα... εγω ηθελα ν'αρπαξω το αρνι απο το πιατο σου... αλλα ντραπηκα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

XAXAXAXAXA ρε εισα θεα.τελος.

----------


## penelope1985

Mλκ πως αφησες το σασλικ.... Μιλαμε ηθελα τοσο πολυ να το φαω... σου φαγα το μωσαικο παντως... εκει δεν κρατηθηκα...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

-100 απο το 87.300 των προηγουμενων 10 ημερων , -600 απο απο χτες , προχτες κτλ. που η ζυγαρια επι 10 μερες "επαιζε " +- 600.........
Για να δουμε θα κρατησω 87.200?????????? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: :question::question::question:

----------


## chocolate_ed

52

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-300 σημερα...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-300 σημερα και επιτελους πηγα τουαλετα.

----------


## chocolate_ed

Καλημέρα! 52 και σήμερα

----------


## Alma libre_ed

-100 , επιτελους λιγο φως στο τουνελ . Δεν αλλαζω τικερακι μεχρι να το επιβεβαιωσω και αυριο...........

----------


## REDROSE_ed

ρε παιδια ειναι καλο να ζυγιζεσαι καθημερινως?????/το ρωταω γιατι εγω παντα ζυγιζομουνα στην εβδομαδα.......το αποτελεσμα που βλεπεις στην ζυγαρια καθε μερα ισχυει???δηλ με την εννοια οτι μερα με την ημερα ο οργανισμος δεν εχει διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα αναλογως με τις κατακρατησεις που κανει????και ενω πχ δευτερα μπορει να δεις -600 κατω παρασκευη να δεις μισο κιλο επανω αυτο δεν γινεται??/:blush:

----------


## chocolate_ed

Σ'εμένα βοηθάει γιατί έτσι μαθαίνω τι με παχαίνει και τι με κρατάει σταθερή. Επίσης αν μια μέρα ξεφύγω το βλέπω στη ζυγαριά και κάνω κράτει την επόμενη. Αν και πλέον ξέρω και δε χρειάζεται καν να ζυγιστώ γιατί το καταλαβαίνω αλλά είναι και θέμα ψυχολογίας.

----------


## Ciciliana

εγω παντως τη ζυγαρια δε τη πολυεμπιστευομαι. 
ζυγίζομαι πλέον σε διαστήματα 1-2 βδομάδων.
υπάρχουν φορές που με δείχνει παραπάνω στη ζυγαρια κ στο σωμα είμαι ξεπρισμένη
και άλλες φορές που στο σώμα δείχνω πρισμένη κ στη ζυγαριά λιγότερο και έτσι παίρνω αφορμή και τσιμπολογάω.
οπότε καλύτερα ζύγισμα κάθε 10-15 μέρες να βλέπω κ το αποτέλεσμα να παίρνω κ κουράγιο και να μην είμαι εξαρτημένη απο τη ζυγαρια

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αργα και βασανιστικα...
-300 γρ.
67,5 kg

----------


## penelope1985

+200 

ειναι πολυ λογικο νομιζω με τις 800 θερμιδες που εφαγα χθες:P

Καλημερα!

----------


## Constance

Kαλα τι να πω ειναι αναδρομος ο Ερμης?Χθες εφαγα 1000 θερμιδες (μη σου πω και λιγοτερες) και δεν πειναγα κιολας.Και σημερα με δειχνει παλι τα ιδια.Πολυ κουπι....πολυυυυυυυ!

----------


## REDROSE_ed

σημερα ζυγιστηκα μετα απο δυο εβδομαδες ατασταλιων.....αλλα την εβδομαδα που μας περασε ηταν ολα οκ ετσι λοιπον εχουμε
4/3/2011......109,800
18/3/2001.....109,500 (-300)
ολα καλα ειμαι χαρουμενη και συνεχιζω....

----------


## REDROSE_ed

ασχετο...και sorry που την κανω εδω την ερωτηση.....
1, οταν τα κιλα κατεβαινουνη ανεβαινουν πως αλλαζουμε το ticker μας?
2. προσπαθω να βαλω στο τιcker μου το κομμα πχ 109,500 και δεν το παιρνει πως θα το κανω?
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled::crazy:

----------


## filipparas

Τελεία βάλε redrose, όχι κόμμα

----------


## REDROSE_ed

φιλιππε μου σε ευχαριστω αλλα ουτε τελεια παινει ουτε κομμα...και οχι τιποτα αλλο μου τη δινει το 110 γιατι να μην το κανω 109.500????

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλησπέραα -200 χθες +500 σήμερα αλλα δεν πτοουμαστε

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα,μετα το χθεσινο 2000αρο,οχι μονο δεν ημουν + αλλα και -200 γρ.
67,3 kg  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα και Καλο Σαββατοκυριακο!

-300 σημερα... 

55.1

----------


## leny

Καλημερα, 51 σημερα

----------


## Constance

Χθες βραδυ μας εβγαλε μια κοπελα εξω για τα γενεθλια της.Την εβγαλα με 1 κρασι συνολικα 1200 μεσα στη μερα.Σημερα +200.Πραγματικα ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέραα

σήμερα τα ίδια παλι καλα γιατι νομιζα πως θα ημουν + ενιωθα πρησμένη

onelife αυτο λέγεται κωλοφαρδία:spin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καραμελα,και χθες αργα στις 11μιση, 3 κομματια πιτσα τουμπανο με σαλαμια αερος,πατατες,λουκανικα και παλι - σημερα.
Πολλες φορες ομως τα παιρνω αναδρομικα!!!

-200 γρ.
67,1 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Καλα μας δουλευει μλκ η Πηνελοπη...

----------


## onelifeonechance

ρε νταξει, πηγα και 2 φορες τουαλετα ομως,ισως γι'αυτο.εξαλλου αυτο απο μονο του ειναι ειδηση!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Γεγονος... νταξ αφου πηγες τουαλετα χαλαλι...

----------


## onelifeonechance

μωρε ναι,κομματια να γινει..θα ημουν πολυ πιο κατω αν δεν ετρωγα πιτσα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να αντισταθω..

----------


## penelope1985

Πιτσαααααααααααααααα... πόσους μηνες συζηταμε με την Constance για την Dominos? Θεε μ

----------


## onelifeonechance

εμεις πηραμε απο pizza club..ασε τι να λεω..

----------


## penelope1985

Απο τη Ρομα ε? Καλο? Εχεις και πατατες? Πιτσα και πατατες τηγανητες? Ω θεοι!

----------


## onelifeonechance

http://www.deliveryclub.gr/

ναι αυτη ηταν με τυρι μπεικον λουκανικο και πατατες τηγανιτες
ονειρο απλα

----------


## penelope1985

Mλκ δεν παταω το λινκ... θα καταστραφω...

----------


## onelifeonechance

οχι δεν ειναι τπτ επιμαχο,η πιτσαρια ειναι..
ενα παγωτακι 0% θα το χτυπησω το απογευμα,μετα το τζιμ
βρισε με για να παω,πλιζ

----------


## penelope1985

Παρε μωρη τον κωλο σου και πηγαινε... Εγω πηγα ηδη μετα την μπαγκετα...

----------


## onelifeonechance

LOL
περιμενω να παει το φαι κατω,και κατα τις 4 θα παω..σαν μπορω ας κανω κι αλλιως..

----------


## anna81

17/3 82,5
18/3 81.6
19/3 81.2:lol:
ξεκινησα απο προχτεσ ενα ροφημα μαζι με διατροφη.....

----------


## Maria Hope

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΔΩ....ΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧΙΧ ΙΧ:kiss:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Πιτσαααααααααααααααα... πόσους μηνες συζηταμε με την Constance για την Dominos? Θεε μ



:lol: :smirk:

----------


## Constance

Ειδα επιτελους 8 στη ζυγαρια μετα απο πολυ καιρο.68,9 σημερα.Αιντε πια!:P

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα +200 σήμερα, δεν το περιμενα με τιποτα ομως και εχω ξενερωσει

----------


## onelifeonechance

Constance γερααα!! :starhit:

+200 γρ. 67,3 kg και πρεπει επιτελους να το ραψω...

----------


## Constance

Παιδια το + ερχεται ακομα κ τις μερες που εχεις κανει την καλυτερη διαιτα.Εκνευριστικο.
Δε μασαμε.Συνεχιζουμε.Τα κοντομανικα ηδη άρχισαν και δε μας παιρνει...

----------


## leny

καλο μεσημερι, 51 και σημερα

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Τα κοντομανικα ηδη άρχισαν και δε μας παιρνει...


πωπω, αυτο ξαναπες το...
και καλά το χειμώνα όταν είμαστε με το μπουφάν ή ζακέτα ή φαρδιές μπλούζες κρύβουμε τη κοιλιά και ότι πετάει...
το καλοκαίρι διαγράφοντε όλα :/

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Σημερα -100. Νταξ οι σοδες ευτυχως δεν κανουν φουσκωμα...

55 ολα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> Τα κοντομανικα ηδη άρχισαν και δε μας παιρνει...
> 
> 
> ...


Πραγματικα το καλοκαιρι υποφερω με τη ζεστη.Θελω να φοραω οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο υφασμα.Ελπιζω φετος να γινει και να μη χρειαζεται να βαζω συνεχως παντελονια.Καλα ηταν οντως μεχρι τωρα με τα μπουφανακια και τα παλτα αλλα παει ανοιξε ο καιρος.

----------


## anna81

17/3 82,5
18/3 81.6
19/3 81.2
20/3 80,6:starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ο καιρος ανοιξε,και βλεπω τα μπλουζακια τα καλοκαιρινα στις βιτρινες..Πιο πολυ για μπουστακια μου μοιαζουν:wow:

----------


## anna9

anna81 τι ροφημα ειναι αυτο? χανεις κιλα? για πες μας αν θελεις

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ε με τα δικα σου τα μπαλκονια ρε μανα μ και οι κελεμπιες μπουστακια μοιαζουνε...

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ε με τα δικα σου τα μπαλκονια ρε μανα μ και οι κελεμπιες μπουστακια μοιαζουνε...


και εγω μπαλκονατη και οχι μονο:spin:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα...

Επιτελους 54.7... επιτελους πρωτη φορα κατω απο τα 55 μετα απο ενα μηνα... Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες...

-300

----------


## anna9

penelope1985 Καλημερα για να καταλαβω ησουν 84 και καταφερες να φτασεις 55? Σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα? Κ τι διαιτα κανεις?Ευχαριστω

----------


## anna9

Sorry 54,7 ηθελα να πω

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. μπραβο πενελοπε! 51 για 3η μερα αλλα καθολου δεν με χαλαει  :Smile:

----------


## Constance

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα!Σημερα στα ιδια. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Ε με τα δικα σου τα μπαλκονια ρε μανα μ και οι κελεμπιες μπουστακια μοιαζουνε...


XAXAXAXA αχ ο καημος μου ο μεγαλοςςςςς :P

-100 γρ. σημερα
67.2 kg

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by anna9_
> penelope1985 Καλημερα για να καταλαβω ησουν 84 και καταφερες να φτασεις 55? Σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα? Κ τι διαιτα κανεις?Ευχαριστω



Σε περιπου ενα χρονο.... μετραγα θερμιδες... περιπου 1000 την μερα

----------


## anna81

17/3 82,5
18/3 81.6
19/3 81.2
20/3 80.6
21/3 80.4:love: :Stick Out Tongue: unk:

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! Στα ιδια σημερα...

----------


## Constance

Ομοιως. :Cool:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

εμενα με εδειξε και -300 και +300 συγχρονως... τι το θελω κι ανεβαινω και 2η φορα?
τωρα ποιο να κρατησω? οεο?

----------


## sanelaki

εχω καβατζαρει ξανα τα 70 και σημερα με εδειξε 71.1 
νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανω κατι.

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα χθες -900 σήμερα +1000 και παλι καλα να λεω, γιατι χθες ημουν απλα ΣΚΑΤΑ

----------


## anna81

17/3 82,5
18/3 81.6
19/3 81.2
20/3 80.6
21/3 80.4 
22/3 80.2 
καλημερα κοριτσια....αμαν μονο 200γρ..

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> εχω καβατζαρει ξανα τα 70 και σημερα με εδειξε 71.1 
> νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανω κατι.


Που εισαι εσυ καλε?

----------


## penelope1985

ΠΗΡΑ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ

----------


## onelifeonechance

-400 γρ. σημερα
66.8 kg

Πηνελοπακι congrats!!  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
+200 σημερα 

54.9

----------


## mariafc

και πτυχίο και μισό ταψί γλυκό και μόνο +200? Να καθιερώσεις την 22η μαρτίου επίσημη αργία.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> εχω καβατζαρει ξανα τα 70 και σημερα με εδειξε 71.1 
> νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κανω κατι.


Που εισαι sanelaki!Μπες να μας λες τα νεα σου.

Σημερα παλι στα ιδια,εχω φαει ασχημο κολλημα και πραγματικα απορω γιατι και τουαλετα παω και 1000 θερμιδες τη μερα τρωω.Τι να πω πια!

----------


## mariafc

costance μου έχεις φάει αλμυρά αυτές τις μέρες? Πχ η πίτσα τις προάλλες. ΊΣως φταίει αυτό γιατί τα αλμυρά κάνουν έξτρα κατακράτηση. Μπορεί δηλαδή θερμιδικά να είσαι οκ αλλα το αλατάκι να την κάνει τη δουλειά του.Εγώ την Κυριακή σαβούριαζα κάτι μπακαλιαρους και κάτι ρέγγες και έγινε πάρτυ μετά. Σήμερα μόνο ξεφούσκωσα λιγουλάκι από τα αλάτια και τα νερά.

----------


## Redish

Συγχαρητήρια Πηνελόπη!!!!!!
πάντα επιτυχίες κοπέλα μου!!! σε ΟΛΑ!
Σε έχω "σταμπάρει" στο φόρουμ, είσαι ένα από τα πρώτυπά μου, και γι'αυτό χαίρομαι διπλάσια για κάθε άλλη επιτυχία σου  :Smile: 
Καλή σταδιοδρομία!

----------


## sanelaki

geia sas καλημερα! κοριτσια μου δυστυχως απο αποψη κιλων περναω την χειροτερη ψυχολογικη μου φαση.. εχω κανει απειρα ξεκινηματα και σταματημαα εδω και 3 μηνες και ιδου και τα αποτελεσματα..
ολοος ο κοσμος χαιρεται που βλεπει τον ηλιο και μπηκε η ανοιξη εμενα με εχει πιασει μια καταθλιψαρα που προσπαθω να κρυψω και απο τον ιδιο μου τον ευατο..
ασχημα τα πραγματα...
τελος παντων..
στα ιδια σημερα 
χαιρομαι που καποιες τα πατε καλα στη ζωη σας!!και στην διαιτα σας  :Smile: 
πηνελοπη συγχαρητηρια και για ο πτυχιο μωρο μου! παντα τετοια!!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -100 γρ. χωρις τουαλετα
66,7 kg 
Μαρακι σε εχω χασει απο δω..Φιλια!:love:

----------


## karamela_ed

Πηνελόπη συγχαρητήριαα


εγω σήμερα σταθερη και παλι καλα να λεω γιατι χθες την εκανα την αμαρτια μου το βραδυ και εφαγα ενα πιατο ρυζόγαλο που ειε φτιαξει η μανα μου

----------


## Constance

maraki εχεις δικιο.Θελω να κοψω τελειως το αλατι αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω παντα.Οποτε μαγειρευω εγω βαζω προς το παρον το πρασινο.Οντως κανω κατι κατακρατησεις τωρα τελευταια.Ενιγουεη προσπαθω να μη φρικαρω οσο γινεται για να χασω αλλα 5 κιλακια που θελω.θελει υπομονη.
sanelaki μου μη σε παιρνει απο κατω.Κι εγω φρικαρα λιγο που ανοιξε ο καιρος αλλα λεω να το παρουμε ψυχραιμα τελικα.Και επειδη εχουμε περιπου ιδιο υψος και κιλα μην ακουω αηδιες,μια χαρα κουκλες ειμαστε,αντε.:P  :Big Grin: 

one σκιζεις!Τα πας σουπερ με τη διατροφη σου.Κaramela επισης.Καλα εκανες κι εφαγες 1 ρυζογαλακι,σιγα.

----------


## marou_laki

Constance ,μπας και να κανεις καμια βδομαδα την κυκλικη ληψη υδατανθρακων να ξεκολλησεις;Εμενα με ειχε βοηθησει .

----------


## Constance

Kαλα θα ητανε να εκανα αλλα πραγματικα μου ειναι αδυνατον να μη φαω εστω και λιγο υδατανθρακα μεσα στη μερα.Το εχω προσπαθησει χωρις επιτυχια.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Constance δεν τα παω κ τοσο καλα,με εχει πιασει μια λαιμαργια,αλλο πραμα..Αλλα στον αγωνα,δεν μπορουμε κι αλλιως! :Smile:

----------


## sanelaki

δεν ειμαστε και χαλια οχι..
για ποσο ομως ακομα 8α νιωθουμε ασχημα για 10 γαμωκιλα???
για ποσο ακομα ενας ολοκληρος μηνας σκληρης προσπα8ειας θα πηγαινει στραφι με 3 παρασπονδιες?
για ποσο ακομα δεν 8α φοραω τα υπεροχα ρουχα που εχουν ριζωσει 3 χρονια τωρα να με περιμενουν στην ντουλαπα?
για ποσο ακομα δεν 8α φουσκωνω απο περιφανεια επειδη το αγορι μου καμαρωνει οταν ειναι μαζι μου???
και ποσα αλλα για ποσο ακομα????
ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑΑΑΑΑΑ
θελω να αρχισω να κλαιω αλλα δεν το κανω γιατι οτε θα αλαξει κατι ουτε θα μπορω να σταματησω.
δεν ειναι πια θεμα το πως δειχνω αλλα το πως νιωθω..
και κρυβω τοσο θυμο και πικρια μεσα μου..
παντα καπου σο μυαλλο μου ειναι αυο και σαν μικροβιο μου δηλητηριαζει ολες τις ωραιες μου στιγμες..
κουραστηκααααα :barfy::sniffle:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> για ποσο ομως ακομα 8α νιωθουμε ασχημα για 10 γαμωκιλα???
> για ποσο ακομα ενας ολοκληρος μηνας σκληρης προσπα8ειας θα πηγαινει στραφι με 3 παρασπονδιες?
> ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑΑΑΑΑΑ


Αχ sanelaki.... :Frown:  Σε καταλαβαινω!Ειναι απιστευτα κουραστικο ολο αυτο.Και πραγματικα δε βγαινει κ τπτ με το κλαμα και με το να φρικαρουμε.Αλλα πραγματικα ειναι δυνατον 1 μηνα προσπαθεια να πηγαινει στραφι με 3 παρασπονδιες...Αυτο οντως με θυμωνει κι εμενα.Σημερα ζυγιζα ποσοτητες το πρωι και μου φαινονταν τοσο γελοια μικρες!

----------


## sanelaki

ρε γαμωτο και εσυ περνας ακριβως τα ιδια.. τοσους μηνες στα ιδια κιλα.. και με τοσο κοπο.. εγω ειμαι μισο χρονο ετσι..

----------


## Constance

Καλα εγω ασε εκτροχιαστηκα κιολας.Απο τα Χριστουγεννα και μετα εχω κανει υπερφαγικα,μετα εκανα παλι διαιτα και τουμπαλιν.Αποτελεσμα;Απο το Σεπτεμβρη που ημουν 67,5 κιλα τωρα ειμαι 1,5 κιλο πανω.Τι να πεις.Αλλα δε μπορω να πω οτι εκανα και διαιτα τοσους μηνες.Το εφαγα το φαγακι μου.Ειναι μαλλον αυτο που λες.3 παρασπονδιες σου χαλανε την προσπαθεια ενος μηνα.Γιατι συνηθως παρασπονδια εκανα τα ΣΚ με φιλους.Ουτε για φαγητο δεν ειναι να βγαινω τελικα.Ξεσυνηθησα τη διαιτα και αιντε να ξαναμπω στο κλιμα."Θυμηθηκε" ο οργανισμος μου πως ειναι να τρωει τον απακα και ποιος με πιανει.

----------


## sanelaki

ποσο κααλαβαινω δυστυχως.. εγω ειχα φτασει τον οκτωβρη 66,1 ρε συυυυ.... και τωρα γαμησε τα. και 7 μπροστα...
ετσι το σκ και εγω με το αγορι μου κανα βραδυ.. και τσουπ 1 κιλο + την επομενη.. 
ημαρτον δλδ. ποσο χρονων εισαι γιατι δεν θυμαμαι?
εγω στα 20 ειμαι

----------


## Constance

Kαι τωρα που το λες και το παρατηρω κι εγω μισο χρονο ειμαι ετσι ...............

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ποσο κααλαβαινω δυστυχως.. εγω ειχα φτασει τον οκτωβρη 66,1 ρε συυυυ.... και τωρα γαμησε τα. και 7 μπροστα...
> ετσι το σκ και εγω με το αγορι μου κανα βραδυ.. και τσουπ 1 κιλο + την επομενη.. 
> ημαρτον δλδ. ποσο χρονων εισαι γιατι δεν θυμαμαι?
> εγω στα 20 ειμαι



Αστα!Κι εγω οταν λεω υπερφαγικα εννοω σε εστιατορια εξω γιατι στο σπιτι δεν εχω κανει (αυτο το μιζερο υπερφαγικο σπιτι μονη μου μπροστα στην τιβι εχω 1 χρονο να το κανω).Ειμαι 28.

----------


## sanelaki

ρε συ αρκεα νομιζω ετσι??? μεχρι τελος ιουνιου το χρωσταμε στον εαυτο μας να ειμαστε καλυτερες.. δεν με νοιαζει ειλικρινα να ταλαιπωρουμε να μεινω στα ιδια αν τα ιδι ειναι τα 57 58.. αλλα οχι τα 69 ρε π@#@ μου..ε οχι

----------


## sanelaki

α ναι και εγω στο σπιτι λιγα πραγματα.. παλι καλα!! κατι διορ8ωθηκε μεσα σε ολα...

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ρε συ αρκεα νομιζω ετσι??? μεχρι τελος ιουνιου το χρωσταμε στον εαυτο μας να ειμαστε καλυτερες.. δεν με νοιαζει ειλικρινα να ταλαιπωρουμε να μεινω στα ιδια αν τα ιδι ειναι τα 57 58.. αλλα οχι τα 69 ρε π@#@ μου..ε οχι


Κοιτα εσυ εχεις βαλει και μεγαλο στοχο.Εγω αμα χασω 5 κιλα θα κανω παρτυ.Πολυ θα θελα να ειμαι μια κοπελα των 58 κιλων αλλα νομιζω οτι 5αρι δεν προκειται ποτε να δω οσο και αν προσπαθησω.Μεχρι τον Ιουνιο δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να χασω τα 5 κιλα μου.Αλλα αν μεινω εστω στα 68 παλι καλα θα ειναι.Ψυχραιμια και υπομονη...

----------


## sanelaki

ποπο..μην μου λες τετοια.. εγω δεν θελω απλα να αποδεχτω οτι 8α ειμαι ετσι.. δεν μπορω.. αν και περνουν οι μηνες και δεν αλλαζουν τα πραγματα προς το καλυτερο. μονο υπομονη κανω αλλα αποτελεσματα δεν βλεπω..

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> ποπο..μην μου λες τετοια.. εγω δεν θελω απλα να αποδεχτω οτι 8α ειμαι ετσι.. δεν μπορω.. αν και περνουν οι μηνες και δεν αλλαζουν τα πραγματα προς το καλυτερο. μονο υπομονη κανω αλλα αποτελεσματα δεν βλεπω..


Eχει πολυ να κανει με το πως σου αρεσεις.Εγω μπροστα σε αυτο που ημουν,τωρα μου φαινομαι θεα.Μπορει αντικειμενικα να θεωρουμαι τσουπωτη (εδω και την Ελεονωρα την ειπαν ετσι που ειναι ιδιο υψος με μενα,σφιχτη και 6 κιλα πιο αδυνατη),αλλα προσωπικα νιωθω τοσο πολυ καλυτερα απο οταν ημουν 93.Απλα βλεπω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να παρω τον ανηφορο παλι και πιο πολυ γι'αυτο ανησυχω.
Τα τελευταια κιλα παντως κανουν πολυ καιρο να φυγουν.Μπορει να κανεις προσπαθεια 1 και 2 μηνες για να χασεις πχ το τελευταιο κιλο.Δυστυχως...

----------


## sanelaki

ειναι πολυ ευκολος ο ανηφορος και πολυ δυσκολος ο κατηφορος.. πολυ δυσκολος..
παω για υπνο.. 8α τα πουμε το πρωι..

----------


## Constance

Καληνυχτα. :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Δεν εχω κοιμηθει ολο το βραδυ και πειναγα τρελα απο τις 5 το πρωι... Εφτασα λοιπον στο να κανω υπερφαγικο με βρωμη. 

Σημερα +800. 55.7

----------


## Constance

Και μετα τα χθεσινα σημερα +300.:smirk:

----------


## sanelaki

+200 απο το πουθεναα ..
ωραια πραγματα μπραβο..:thumbdown:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέραα

-500 σημερα αλλα σήμερα εφαγα ιμαμ και αυριο να δω τι θα δειξει γιατι το λαδερο παντα με χαλαει

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

Λοιπον χτες με ολο το υπερφαγικο σημερα ειμαι -100.
Τι να πεις? 

55.6

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σημερα 50.8
μετα το γευμα 52,5. Αναμενεται το βραδυ μεχρι να χωνεψω.

----------


## sanelaki

- 500 μετα απο την χθεσινη προσπαθεια!!! παντα τετοιαα.
α πηνελοπη μην ξεχασω να σου πω οτι σε μισω. 
πως α καταφερες μου λες??? :Mad: 
:lol::lol:

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα +100 σήμερα σκατα εχω παει αυτη την εβδομαδα:sniffle:

----------


## Constance

Καραμελιτσα εισαι σουπερ,μη στεναχωριεσαι.:love:
Εγω σημερα μετα το χθεσινο οργιο +500.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Eπ,σας εχασα λιγο :Smile: 

Λοιπον,απο προχθες -400 γρ.
66.3 kg 

Κοριτσια παντως,κατω απο 65 δεν μπορω να με φανταστω,ειναι βεβαια και η δομη του σωματος μου τετοια,που θα μεινει μια κοιλια,1 τεραστιο στηθος και 2 ποδαρακια σαν καλαμακια.
Σανελακι,δεν ειναι λιγα 58 κιλα για το υψος σου; :O

----------


## penelope1985

Σανελακι.... δεν ξερω ρε συ τι να πω?

----------


## mariafc

> Κοριτσια παντως,κατω απο 65 δεν μπορω να με φανταστω,ειναι βεβαια και η δομη του σωματος μου τετοια,που θα μεινει μια κοιλια,1 τεραστιο στηθος και 2 ποδαρακια σαν καλαμακια.


Φιλενάδα εσύ είσαι μια Θεά τι λέμε τώρα. Δώσε λίγο στήθος και σε μας με το απόλυτο τίποτα. Πάντως τελικά είναι θέμα σωματοδομής. Εγώ πχ από τη μέση και πάνω αν και εχω πάρει τόσα κιλά φαίνομαι παναδύνατη ενώ τα πόδια μου είναι πιο στρουμπουλά αναλογικά με τα κιλά μου.

----------


## sanelaki

onelifeonechance δεν ειναι λιγα τα κιλα γιαι σε εκεινα δειχνω λεπτη.. ημουν πολλα χρονια σε αυτα τα κιλα για αυτο στο λεω..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Α τοτε παω πασσο! Εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποτε ημουν τελευταια φορα κατω απο 65 (λογικα στο δημοτικο) οποτε εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα!  :Wink:

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα -400 σημερα στα 115,6 ΑΜΑΑΑΝ απο 115 σε 116 και τουμπα παλι ΕΛΕΟΣ

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα...

χτες πηγα ταβερνα αλλα τελικα ΟΚ. Σημερα στα ιδια...

55.6

----------


## Constance

-100.:thumbdown:

----------


## sanelaki

pooo xalaσε η ζυγαρια μου και με δειχνει +2 -2 σε 2 ζυγισματα...
παντως νιωθω πολυ ξεφουσκωτη ειδικα μετα απο τον χθεσινο ηρωισμο..

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +800 γρ.
Ναι,+800. Λες και εφαγα κανενα βοδι.Ουτε την επομενη των Χριστουγεννων δεν ημουν τοσο,που ειχα φαει τα απειρα και χθες με 3 βουτηματα και 2 ταρτακια,στις 7μιση το απογευμα,με εδειξε σημερα 67,1 kg.Ε ελεος απλα.

----------


## penelope1985

E νταξ προφανως και δεν εχει σχεση με τα ταρτακια. Περιμενεις περιοδο, ή εχεις μερες να πας τουαλετα ή εχεις ωορηξια...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Οτι και να 'χω, εχω πολλα νευραααα απ'το πρωι!
Θελω να φαω τα παντα,αλλα τα ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Περιμενω περιοδο μεθαυριο..

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

δεν καταφερα να ζυγιστω τη καταλληλη ωρα, αλλα μου φαινεται οτι πηρα ενα κιλο απο εχτες.

πρεπει να ειμαι περιπου 51,8

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Οτι και να 'χω, εχω πολλα νευραααα απ'το πρωι!
> Θελω να φαω τα παντα,αλλα τα ΠΑΝΤΑ.
> Περιμενω περιοδο μεθαυριο..



Ακριβως... σε βλεπω μολις αδιαθετησεις 65

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα -400

55.2

Καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## karamela_ed

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ -900 και 114,7 αντε να δουμε και αυριο :tumble:

καλημερα

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα -500 (χθες εφαγα ελαχιστα) αλλα θα παω στη θεια μου και το πιο πιθανο ειναι να φαω κανονικα (αν οχι παραπανω).

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα και καλη Κυριακη σε ολους.
-100 γρ. 
67 ολα
Αντε να αδιαθετησω..

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα!

-500 σημερα
54.7

----------


## Constance

+600 σημερα.Καλη εβδομαδα. :Cool:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα σήμερα 0 χαχα
αυριο να δω ...γιατι σημερα θα φαω μακαρονια :yes:*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!
Μπηκε για τα καλα η ανοιξη,ποσο κριμα κι αδικο εγω να κανω μαθημα;;!!

-300 γρ. σημερα και αδιαθετησα ευτυχως..

67.7 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Στα ιδια...

54.7

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. +2 kg μετα απο 8 μερες ξεκοιλιασματος... Την χανουμε την μπαλα σιγα σιγα

----------


## connie_ed

Kαλημερες!
-500 αλλα λογικο αφου τωρα αρχισα...μακαρι να εφευγαν ολα ετσι!

112,6

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα .. βρε κοριτσια ενω προσπαθω πολυ και με γυμναστικη με δειχνει 2 μερες τωρα + 1,5 κιλο . 71,9 σημερα.. ημαρτον δλδ.. τι να κανω??:grind:

----------


## karamela_ed

γεια σας +600 σήμερα
αναμενομενο μετα τα χθεσινα μακαρόνια:yes:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα ημουν στα ιδια.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by sanelaki_
> καλημερα .. βρε κοριτσια ενω προσπαθω πολυ και με γυμναστικη με δειχνει 2 μερες τωρα + 1,5 κιλο . 71,9 σημερα.. ημαρτον δλδ.. τι να κανω??:grind:


Τι γυμναστικη κανεις; Βαρη; Απλα μην ζυγιστεις καμια βδομαδα..
Συγκρατει νερο ο μυς , μην αγχωνεσαι.Μετρα ποντακια!
Φοβερη η απωλεια σου , ευγε!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

+100 σημερα αλλα χαλαλι του του Παναθηναικου τα τσαγια στις 10 το βραδυ...

54.8

----------


## leny

Καλημερα κι απο μενα, στα ιδια, 53

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέραα -300 σήμερα, αλλα σήμερα εχει σιζαρ το μενου για να δουμε αυριο τι θα γινει που εχω ραντεβου και με την διαιτολογο μου

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα!
> 
> +100 σημερα αλλα χαλαλι του του Παναθηναικου τα τσαγια στις 10 το βραδυ...
> 
> 54.8


Ησουν μεσα ρε;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## connie_ed

-1.300 me geloun ta matia mou???  :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

ωραιο κονι το 1300 :spin:

----------


## connie_ed

kala epa8a shock...alla paw stoixhma oti einai proswrino giati th deutera 3ekinhsa...ta prwta feugoun eukola!makri na tan ola etsi!

----------


## karamela_ed

ναι ετσι ειναι αλλα και μετα που θα χανεις πιο νορμαλ μην απογοητευτεις:wink2:

----------


## connie_ed

εσυ με τετοια προοδο κατι θα ξερεις!οτι θα απογοητευτω ειναι αναμενομενο αλλα ελπιζω να το συνεχισω!καλο κουραγιο σε ολους μας!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +400 γρ.
67,1 kg

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα!
> 
> +100 σημερα αλλα χαλαλι του του Παναθηναικου τα τσαγια στις 10 το βραδυ...
> ...


Ω ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΡΙΟ!

----------


## granita_ed

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


κ εγω κ εγωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και εγω.Σε ποια θυρα;;;;

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! 
Κινεζικο ξε-κινεζικο +1.8 σημερα...

Καλη συνεχεια... και καλη επιτυχια στον Παναθηναικο.... 

56.6

Μαρουλακι θα σ στειλω pm...

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα τολμησα να ζυγιστω 78,2... χαλια, αλλα ξεκιναω και παλι...

----------


## connie_ed

-400 
Kαλημερες!

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. -500γρ σημερα. Στα 52.5

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -400 σήμερα, αντε να δουμε τι θα κανουμε και αυτη την εβδομαδα


Βραζιλιανάκι τι ειπαμε χθες? δεν θα σκεφτεσαι ποσα πηρες γργργρ θα σε δαγκώσω*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαλημερα!
Βραζιλιανακι,νεα αρχη κουκλα μου!
Παμε γερα!  :Wink: 

-300 γρ. σημερα
66.8 kg

----------


## Constance

Πολυ + επεσε σημερα....:smirk::thumbdown:

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα και καλο μηνα!

+300 σημερα... 

56.9 αλλα δεν εχω ακομα διαθεση για διαιτα...

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα, χθες δεν τα καταφερα και πολυ καλα με την διατροφη και ειμαι και τελειως πρησμενη (περιμενω περιοδο)... δεν ζυγιζομαι, αλλα υποσχομαι οτι απο Δευτερα θα ειμαι εδω καθε μερα και παλι, τυπικη στο ραντεβου!!

----------


## connie_ed

καλημερα!+300 αλλα λογικο μετα απο τα χθεσινα κρασια κ σφηνακια!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα και καλο μηνα να εχουμε!

Σημερα,στα ιδια.
66.8 kg

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -200 σήμερα, το αυριο να δουμε που σημερα εφαγα λαδερό:yes:*

----------


## EFIANA100

λεω να κανω και γω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα απο δω και πέρα.
Εμένα απο προχτες σημερα με έδειξε +2.400 γραμμαρια!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51,8 σημερα. Εχω παρει ενα κιλο εδω και 2 βδομαδες μετα απο κρασοπιωματα. Πηρα ελλειπτικο, μαλλον θα μπορεσω να το ριξω συντομα.

----------


## penelope1985

-300 σημερα

56.6

Καλημερα

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 78 ακριβως. Αντε να με δω να ξεκιναω πιο δυναμικα παλι, πολυ μου στοιχιζει αυτη η αδρανεια...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Στο ευχομαι brazil,να παρεις φορα και να τα χασεις. :Smile: 
Σημερα εγω 69,4. :Cool:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Μπράβο βραζιλιανακι ετσι σε θέλω εγω σήμερα +400 αναμενομενο, και αυριο φοβαμαι οτι θα ειμαι +γιατι θα φαω πατατες σήμερα στον φουρνο, περιμένω και περιοδο*

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51,4 (- 400)

αντε.. κατι γινεται...

----------


## onelifeonechance

-300 gr κι απο μενα
66,5 kg 
Καλο Σ/Κ αλλα ο βρωμοκαιρος δεν βοηθαει! :Mad:

----------


## Constance

Πραγματικα πολυ κρυο ξαφνικα.Πανω που τσαντιστηκα που εβαλε ζεστη.:P

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

50,8 (-600) φευγει η κατακρατηση επιτελους!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 76,9... αρχιζω να ξεπρηζομαι σιγα σιγα γιατι ενιωθα σαν μπαλονακι:flaming:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -300 σήμερα και περιμένω και περίοδο:tumble:
αιντε να δουμε αυριο που ολοκληρωνεται η εβδομαδα*

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

Δραμα παιδια εδω μεσα... Ο πατερας μ εφτιαξε παστιτσιο....

Αλλαααααααα....

-1.3 σημερα 

55.3

----------


## connie_ed

meta apo 2 apanwta + shmera - 300.Niw8w oti kanw duo bhmata mprosta kai ena pisw  :Mad:  shmera pou exoume BBQ me th parea na dw pws 8a to glitwsw to auriano + :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100 σημερα.Και θα φαω ψαρακι ψητο και σαλατα.:smirk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-100 γρ.
το βρωμικο ειναι η καλυτερα διαιτα!!!!
66,4 kg
καλημερα,η ζωη ειναι ωραιααααααααααα!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Βρωμικο και μειον? Πλακα μ κανεις?

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ειχα υποσχεθει στον εαυτο μου οτι θα ζυγιζομουν 1 φορα την εβδομαδα. δεν τα καταφερα ομως πανω απο 2 εβδομαδες. τελικα μου παει καλυτερα το καθημερινο. οποτε ας γραφω κι εγω εδω...
εχθες -100
σημερα -100

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Βρωμικο και μειον? Πλακα μ κανεις?


Ναι φιλη,ειναι γεγονος...

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ



----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα....

-400 σημερα και αισιως παλι κατω απο τα 55

54.9

----------


## leny

-1 kg.. στα 51.5

----------


## Constance

Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους.Σημερα 2η μερα περιοδου και -200. :Smile:

----------


## mariafc

Costance μου μπράβο. Αργά αλλά σταθερά αρχίζει το ξεφούσκωμα.

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέεερα , -600 σήμερα και ηρθε και η περίοδος*

----------


## Constance

Eτσι, συγχρονισμος.:P

Mαρακι μου ναι, εχω πεισμωσει. :Big Grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη εβδομαδα να εχουμε!
Κοντευει το Πασχα..

-200 γρ. μετα την χθεσινη ταβερνα,-100 προχθες με το βρωμικο
66,2 kg 
-200 μετα την χθεσινη ταβερνα,-100 προχθες με το βρωμικο και σημερα λεω να φαω πιτσα για να ειμαι αυριο -300 :P

----------


## brazil

Καλα onelife, αυτο που λες δεν υπαρχει!!! Εφαγες εξω και εχασες κιολας? Γιατι σε εμενα θεε μου να μην συμβαινει αυτο??

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλα ισως φταιει οτι μετα τις 5μιση δεν ξαναφαγα,παρα μονο 2 αγγουρακια,τι να πω..

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

+300! καλη αρχη!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

50,4 (-400) σημερα αποφασισα να φαω ολοκληρη σοκολατα ^_^ μια χαρα παω. Δεν βιαζομαι.

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 50,4 (-400) σημερα αποφασισα να φαω ολοκληρη σοκολατα ^_^ μια χαρα παω. Δεν βιαζομαι.


εντελως φιλικα νομιζω καπου εχασες την μπαλα...απο 50 να πας 40?ανορεξικη θες να γινεις?προσεξε το εεε οχι πως εγω ειμαι ειδικη αλλα .....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

5 κιλα ειναι το δερμα που εχει χαλαρωσει ασχημα. Και εχω 20% λιπος, συμφωνα με μηχανηματα. Το ειδα εχτες. Και δεν παιζει να παω 40, απλα βαζω μεγαλους στοχους, ωστε αν τα παρατησω στη μεση, παλι κοντα σε νορμαλ στοχο ναμαι

----------


## petallouditsaa

Δεν ξερω δεν ειμαι ειδικη απλα σου χτυπησα μια καμπανουλα...απο εκει και περα ...δικη σου ευθυνη

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ευχαριστω παντως που ενδιαφερθηκες =)

----------


## leny

-500gr.. ξεφουσκωσα επιτελους

----------


## Maria Hope

σε λιγες μερες θα ερθω κ εγω στην παρεουλα σας.......:grin: χιχιχιιχιχιχ...ανυπομονωωω !!!!!
μεχρι τοτε να ολοι να εχουμε καλες απωλεις:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:love::love::love::love:

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα!Σημερα 69 ακριβως.:smirk:

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα +200σήμερα*

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα!
σημερα +200 και -600 συγχρονως στην ιδια ζυγαρια στο ιδιο μερος.
τι να κρατησω?
κραταω οτι το στενο τζιν μου ηταν αψογο σημερα πανω μου. τωρα αναπνεω ανετα!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα 

+100 σημερα 

55 ακριβως

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα κι απο μενα, σημερα στα ιδια με χθες και προχθες, αλλα πρωτη μερα περιοδος οποτε ευελπιστω σε καλυτερες μερες απο αυριο- μεθαυριο!

Λορα, μπραβο :thumbup:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

brazil, ετοιμασου για αποτομη πτωση στο τελος της περιοδου. κι εγω 1 εβδομαδα που περιμενα και μια με περιοδο ημουν στασιμη και μετα σε 2 μερουλες -2 κιλα! το μυστικο ειναι η υπομονη τελικα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα -300 γρ.
65.9 kg για πρωτη φορα.

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σημερα -300 γρ.
> 65.9 kg για πρωτη φορα.



ΜΛΚ! Θα λιωσεις... θα εξαυλωθεις...

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Σημερα -300 γρ.
> 65.9 kg για πρωτη φορα.
> 
> ...


:starhit::starhit:
Ειναι κοντα το Αγιον Πασχα φιλη Πηνελοπη..

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι και εμεις εδω πανω ολο σχεδια ειμαστε φιλη Πηνελοπη.... εχουμε βγαλει προγραμμα πορκιας για ολες τις μερες... μεχρι Πρωτομαγια φτανει...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Θα παρω το καραβι κ θα'ρθω,σας το λεω.Αλλα να ειναι γερο το εγκλημα.Καφε-φαι-γλυκο-καφε-φαι-γλυκο σε 1 μερα.Απο τις 11 το πρωι ως τις 11 το βραδυ.

----------


## penelope1985

Μ.Παρασκευη : Αμμος
Μ.Σαββατο: Τερκενλης - Max Perry
Πασχα: να μας βοηθησει ο Θεος

+5

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μ.Παρασκευη : Αμμος
> Μ.Σαββατο: Τερκενλης - Max Perry
> Πασχα: να μας βοηθησει ο Θεος
> 
> +5


Αχαχαχαχαχχααχα ουρλιαξα!

----------


## penelope1985

Ελπιζω μονο σ'ενα θαυμα.... γιάυτο και εκανα φιλο στο fb τον Ιησου Χριστο

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αμμος που λες τι ειναι;Δεν ξερω..
Μαξ περρυ,δοξα τω Θεο,ποτε δεν εχω φαει.
Τερκενλης,μονο κλασσικο τσουρεκι,με σοκολατα κ γεμιστα οχι :Frown:

----------


## penelope1985

Αμμος ειναι ψαροταβερνα στο Μικρολιμανο. Μαζι με τον λογαριασμο ερχεται και ενα πιατο λουκουμαδες με παγωτο... 

Νταξ τσουρεκι Τερκενλης απ'οξω λευκη σοκολατα απο μεσα καστανο.... respect...

Δεν κανω πλακα για τον Χριστο... τωρα τον ρωταω γιατι μας εχει στησει τοσους αιωνες...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Mε τη constance κανονισατε τα οργια;

Εχεις φιλο δλδ τον Ιησου Χριστο,αρα εχεις κονε στους Αν.Υπερφαγους!!

----------


## penelope1985

Mε ποιαν αλλη? Παρασκευη μεσημερι σερμπετια για ποικιλια για 4... ναι ναι...

----------


## connie_ed

σερμπετια respect αν με θελετε κι εμενα ερχομαι για να γυριζει η ποικιλια γυρω γυρω και να τρελαινομαιιιιιιι  :Smile:  πω πω παλι θα ονειρευομαι σοκολατοπιτες αποψε :bouncing:

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Mε ποιαν αλλη? Παρασκευη μεσημερι σερμπετια για ποικιλια για 4... ναι ναι...


Αυτη την Παρασκευη;;;
Παγωτο καϊμακι,Θεε μου.....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Αμμος ειναι ψαροταβερνα στο Μικρολιμανο. Μαζι με τον λογαριασμο ερχεται και ενα πιατο λουκουμαδες με παγωτο... 
> 
> Νταξ τσουρεκι Τερκενλης απ'οξω λευκη σοκολατα απο μεσα καστανο.... respect...
> 
> Δεν κανω πλακα για τον Χριστο... τωρα τον ρωταω γιατι μας εχει στησει τοσους αιωνες...


Μαλλον ηταν AFK.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σημερα σταθερα 50,4. Μαλλον θα κατσω για λιγο εδω, 
τωρα που εστρωσε το στομαχι μου, λεω να φαω λιγο απ'ολα που δε μπορουσα.

----------


## boldozas

{MerryMaker_Misery}
Συγγνώμη για την περιέργεια μου ! αλλά διαβάζω στο τικερακι σου ότι είσαι 50 κιλά και θέλεις να πας 40. Δεν είναι πολύ λίγα ? στην Φώτο που σε είδα στο λινκ που μας είχες δώσει είσαι είδη πολύ αδύνατη .

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by boldozas_
> {MerryMaker_Misery}
> Συγγνώμη για την περιέργεια μου ! αλλά διαβάζω στο τικερακι σου ότι είσαι 50 κιλά και θέλεις να πας 40. Δεν είναι πολύ λίγα ? στην Φώτο που σε είδα στο λινκ που μας είχες δώσει είσαι είδη πολύ αδύνατη .


τα 5 κιλα ειναι ολο δερμα χαλαρωσης. Ανετα με πιανεις απο τη κοιλια και με σηκωνεις. Αν και δε πιστευω οτι θα τα φτασω ποτε τα 40, γενικα βαζω υψηλους στοχους παντα, ωστε αν τα παρατησω στη μεση, παλι κοντα να ειμαι στον αρχικο στοχο.

Π.χ Χρειαζομαι 500 ευρω να μαζεψω, βαζω στοχο 900 ευρω, και στα 400 ευρω να τα παρατησω, παλι κοντα ειμαι. 

Επισης εκανα λιπομετρηση και μου βγηκε ΠΟΛΥ υψηλο για τα δεδομενα μου. Για να κατεβασω το ποσοστο, χρειαζομαι να χασω λιγα κιλα λιπους (οχι βαρους) και να μαζεψω το δερμα.

----------


## christina gavraki

τοτε κανε πολλη γυμναστικη..... για να μην χανεις μυικη μαζα! 
μπορει να εχεις λιπος περισσοτερο απο το κανονικο,αλλα αφου
εχεις σκοπο να πας στα 40 κοιτα να σφιξεις λιγο μπας και 
δεν φαινεσαι πετσι και κοκαλο....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

αυτο κανω, πηρα ελλειπτικο για το σπιτι, εκανα απο χτες 2 ωρες οσο εβλεπα ταινια, με εχει βολεψει αφανταστα. 

τωρα φλερταρω με τη ιδεα να παρω power plate. Θα το σκεφτω και θα το ερευνησω πολυ, γιατι ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα αρη μοΥ
και επισης δεν θελω να μεινω αφραγκη λογω ενθουσιασμου μου

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Αμμος ειναι ψαροταβερνα στο Μικρολιμανο. Μαζι με τον λογαριασμο ερχεται και ενα πιατο λουκουμαδες με παγωτο... 
> 
> Νταξ τσουρεκι Τερκενλης απ'οξω λευκη σοκολατα απο μεσα καστανο.... respect...
> ...



lol

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

-100 σημερα...

54.9

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Μ.Παρασκευη : Αμμος
> Μ.Σαββατο: Τερκενλης - Max Perry
> Πασχα: να μας βοηθησει ο Θεος
> ...



Μην γελας... 6-8 Μαιου σε ταιζω για προεορτια και μεθεορτια αμα θες... Θα φυγεις με +10 κιλα (τα 8 κουπα)

----------


## mariafc

One ζεις εσύ μας οδηγείς. Καλέ παιδί μου τι είσαι εσύ? Καθημερινή απώλεια και αυτοσυγκράτηση μέχρι θανάτου. Ζηλεύωωω. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σε βλέπω 60 και του χρόνου σταρ ελλάς στα καλλιστεία.

Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο το ρημάδι το ʼγιο Πάσχα. Σαν τους φυλακισμένους κάνω. Σβήνω κάθε μέρα τις μέρες από το ημερολόγιο. Εχω πει πως δε θα κάνω υπερφαγικό μέχρι τότε αλλά δεν το κόβω. Πολλοι οι πειρασμοί να πάρει η ευχή. Από τώρα μυρίζω το τσουρέκι

----------


## mariafc

One ζεις εσύ μας οδηγείς. Καλέ παιδί μου τι είσαι εσύ? Καθημερινή απώλεια και αυτοσυγκράτηση μέχρι θανάτου. Ζηλεύωωω. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σε βλέπω 60 και του χρόνου σταρ ελλάς στα καλλιστεία.

Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο το ρημάδι το ʼγιο Πάσχα. Σαν τους φυλακισμένους κάνω. Σβήνω κάθε μέρα τις μέρες από το ημερολόγιο. Εχω πει πως δε θα κάνω υπερφαγικό μέχρι τότε αλλά δεν το κόβω. Πολλοι οι πειρασμοί να πάρει η ευχή. Από τώρα μυρίζω το τσουρέκι

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, στα ιδια σημερα!! :sniff:

----------


## leny

Καλημερα, κι εγω στα ιδια αν και απο αυριο αρχιζουν τα συν λογω περιοδου. πφφφφ

----------


## onelifeonechance

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> One ζεις εσύ μας οδηγείς. Καλέ παιδί μου τι είσαι εσύ? Καθημερινή απώλεια και αυτοσυγκράτηση μέχρι θανάτου. Ζηλεύωωω. Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι σε βλέπω 60 και του χρόνου σταρ ελλάς στα καλλιστεία.
> 
> Νιώθω ότι δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο το ρημάδι το ʼγιο Πάσχα. Σαν τους φυλακισμένους κάνω. Σβήνω κάθε μέρα τις μέρες από το ημερολόγιο. Εχω πει πως δε θα κάνω υπερφαγικό μέχρι τότε αλλά δεν το κόβω. Πολλοι οι πειρασμοί να πάρει η ευχή. Από τώρα μυρίζω το τσουρέκι


Mαρακι,απλα τυχαινει αυτες τις μερες να μην ειμαι πολυ στα καλα μου,γι'αυτο εχω μια μινι αυτοσυγκρατηση..Βλεπω πως παει να στρωσει και λιγο η ρημαδα η κοιλια μου με το γυμναστηριο οποτε ειπα για λιγο καιρο να μην τρωω τα παντα ολα,μπας και "μπει" λιγο μεσα..
Το Πασχα φιλη μου ομως,ειναι τρομακτικα κοντα..
Μ.Παρασκευη-Μ.Σαββατο-Κυριακη Πασχα-Δευτερα Πασχα-Τριτη Πασχα ειναι οι μερες του φαγητου..
Ποιος μας σωνει;;;;


Σημερα στα ιδια. 
65.9 kg

----------


## Ava_ed

Υπάρχει σωτηρία για όσους αντιπαθούν το αρνί και τα εντόσθια. Από τις μυρωδιές και μόνο μπορώ να χάσω κιλά. Όσο για το τσουρέκι... αν θέλετε σας φτιάχνω ένα με τα χεράκια μου και, πιστέψτε με, θα το σκεφτείτε πολύ πριν το δοκιμάσετε!

----------


## onelifeonechance

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ εισαι η σωτηρια μας!!
Αν και εγω το Πασχα σεληνιαζομαι με τα καλιτσουνια....

----------


## Ava_ed

Εγώ σεληνιάζομαι με το τσουρέκι του Τερκενλή, αλλά φροντίζω να υπάρχει μόνον ένα για όλους, οπότε τι θα περισσέψει για μένα? Επίσης φροντίζω αυτό που μου αναλογεί να το φάω δίπλα στο αρνί, οπότε μένω με το τσουρέκι στο χέρι! Φέτος σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω ακόμη πιο δραστικά μέτρα: Να είμαι παρούσα στην παρασκευή της μαγειρίτσας, ένα βίωμα που πιστεύω πως θα με ακολουθεί για πέντε-έξι χρόνια. Να με δω μετά, θα φάω ή όχι? Να για πότε κάποιοι γίνονται κορμιά λόγω Πάσχα!

----------


## mariafc

οχι ρε πηνελόπη τα χα ξεχάσει τα καλιτσούνια και τα φτιαχνε και η μανα μου χτες. Δε μου λες εσείς κρεατότουρτα με κρέας και μυζηθρούλα κάνετε?ʼλλο μεγάλο μου θέμα. Εντάξει εντάξει πότε θα περασουν οι δύο κωλοβδομάδες? Θα αρχίσω να μετράω και τα δευτερόλεπτα. 

Πρεπει να σου ρθω καμια βολτα απο κει να μετράμε μαζί γιατί μόνη δεν την παλεύω.

----------


## Constance

OMG!One τωρα το ειδα αυτο!Εισαι θεα!Οτι εξακολουθεις και χανεις με τετοιους ρυθμους σε αυτα τα κιλα που ειναι τα τελευταια ειναι φοβερο πραγματικα!Συνηθως πεφτει αγριο κολλημα στα τελευταια.Μπραβο!:smilegrin::thumbu p::thumbup:

Εγω σημερα στα ιδια παρολο που χθες ημουν κιουρια.Τεσπα επιμενουμε! :Cool:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Ναι αντε ελα να κλαιμε μαζι.Μαρια τετοια τουρτα,οχι,δεν κανουμε.Παντως σου λεω,τα καλιτσουνια 10-10 τα τρωω!!!!

Αβα,εμενα και η μαγειριτσα μ'αρεσει,ολα μ'αρεσουν..Αχ!!!

----------


## Constance

Μιας που λεμε για το Αγιον Πασχα να πω οτι δε με συγκινουν ουτε τα κουλουρακια, ουτε τα πασχαλινα αυγα,ουτε το αρνι που το σιχαινομαι μπορω να πω ουτε τιποτα.Το μονο που θελω ειναι να φαω τα θαλασσινα μου την Παρασκευη και μετα να κανω αυτο που λεει η Αβα.Τσουρεκι Τερκενλης....Α ναι η μαγειριτσα.Η μαγειριτσα καλη ειναι αλλα δεν εχω κανει και υπερφαγικο με αυτην.Γενικως τα φαγητα το Πασχα δε με τρελαινουν.Θελω ΤΣΟΥΡΕΚΙΑΑΑΑ!:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Το τσουρεκι απ'την αλλη,με λιγωνει,δεν μπορω να φαω πολυ εκτος κι αν δοκιμασω γεμιστο με σοκολατες κτλ. οποτε θα κατεβαινει πιο ευκολα...:wow:
Παντως, και αρνι που το τρωω ας πουμε,δεν μπορω ουτε απ'αυτο να φαω πολυ.Με τα καλιτσουνια κανω το υπερφαγικο,ειναι αντιστοιχα των μελομακαρονων των Χριστουγεννων..

----------


## Constance

Kala one εννοειται γεμιστο τσουρεκι.Το σκετο επισης δε μου λεει τπτ δε το τρωω καν!:P Α επισης ωραια ειναι τα μικρα πασχαλινα αυγοσοκολατακια.Mπορω να φαω απειρα!
Τα καλτσουνια ειναι πολυ ωραιο γλυκο αλλα δε το συνηθιζουμε εδω το Πασχα.

----------


## Ava_ed

Μαζί σου Constance! Θαλασσινά ναι, τσουρέκι με χίλια, αυγά μόνο σοκολατένια, όσο για τα λοιπά, και μόνο που τα ακούω ανακατεύομαι. Σκέφτηκα και καινούρια εδέσματα, που μπορεί κάποιους να τους δελεάζουν, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνονται άσχημα ακόμη και ως άκουσμα: τζιγεροσαρμάδες, γαρδούμπες, και άλλα με βάση τα εντόσθια και μάλιστα τα αρνίσια και τη σκέπη.

----------


## brazil

Αχ για καλο την ξεκινησατε αυτην την κουβεντα???:smirk:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Τα εδεσματα που λες Αβα,εδω δεν τα συνηθιζουμε..
Σοκολατοαυγουλακια,θεϊκα..
Φετος το αυγο μου θα ειναι ή Φερρερο Ροσε ή Ιον Αμυγδαλου που ειδα χθες σε διαφημιση..
Μου το παιρνει το αγορι μου καθε Πασχα και περυσι δεν το ειχα φαει λογω της διαιτας αλλα φετος,θα γινει χαμος!!! :P

----------


## mariafc

θα συμφωνήσω με τη φίλη Costance. Και εγώ δεν πολυσυγκινούμαι με τα πασχαλινά κουλουράκια και τα αρνιά (τα τρώω απλά μπορώ να δείξω εγκρατεια) αλλά με τα τσουρέκια και τα καλιτσούνια έχω τρελό πρόβλημα. Εμείς τις κουλούρες μας τις ψήνουμε σε φούρνο και μας τις κάνει τέλειες. Εν τω μεταξύ η μάνα μου είναι από τα ατομα που δίνει δεξιά και αριστερά και πέρσι η γραφική είχα μετρήσει τις κουλούρες πριν τις πάμε για ψήσιμο και τις είχα δηλώσει ότι έτσι και λείπει μισό ψίχουλο θα σφαχτούμε. 
Το κακο πάντως είναι ότι εδώ κάτω έχουμε ένα σωρό σκατοορεκτικούλια που σου παίρνουν το μυαλό. Καλιτσούνια από δω, λυχναράκια από κεί, κρεατότουρτα πόσο να αντέξω η υπερφάγος?

Ονε εσύ τι καλιτσουνάκια εννοείς? Με μυζηθρούλα τα κάνετε η σπανακερά?

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by Ava_
> Μαζί σου Constance! Θαλασσινά ναι, τσουρέκι με χίλια, αυγά μόνο σοκολατένια, όσο για τα λοιπά, και μόνο που τα ακούω ανακατεύομαι. Σκέφτηκα και καινούρια εδέσματα, που μπορεί κάποιους να τους δελεάζουν, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνονται άσχημα ακόμη και ως άκουσμα: τζιγεροσαρμάδες, γαρδούμπες, και άλλα με βάση τα εντόσθια και μάλιστα τα αρνίσια και τη σκέπη.


Εχουμε τα ιδια Πασχαλινα γουστα Αβα, χεχε!

Απο τα αλλα δε νομιζω καν να φαω φετος και δε θα με χαλασει και καθολου μπορω να πω.Τα εντοσθια δε με χαλανε τα τρωω αλλα ποτε δεν εκανα υπερφαγικο με τετοια φαγητα.Ποσο συκωτι να φας πια!

----------


## Ava_ed

Δεν ξέρω αν νηστεύετε όλες τις μέρες, αλλά για μένα είναι και αυτός ένας τρόπος για να πάρει κάποιος βάρος. Λόγω στέρησης, τρώμε ότι να'ναι, ψωμιά, μαρμελάδες, με αποτέλεσμα να παχαίνουμε στερημένοι. ʼσχετα με το βάρος, φέτος είπα να ακολουθήσω τη νηστεία για άλλους λόγους, αλλά η λαιμαργία μου δεν με άφησε. Τα παράτησα στη δεύτερη μέρα. ʼνθρωποι είμαστε με αδυναμίες.. Θα νηστέψω μόνο τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα, όπως κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Αχ για καλο την ξεκινησατε αυτην την κουβεντα???:smirk:


Αστα brazil! Και το κακο ειναι οτι εχω στρωσει διατροφη τελευταια (ειδα κι επαθα να συνελθω απο τα Χριστουγεννα).Και τωρα ερχεται το Πασχα.Τι να πω.


Ava δε νηστευω αλλα ισχυει αυτο που λες.

----------


## mariafc

AVa μαζί σου. Για μένα είναι τεράστιος μύθος ότι την περίοδο της νηστείας χάνει κανείς βάρος. Οι πειρασμοί είναι μεγαλύτεροι και τα σαρακοστιανά φαγητά είναι πολύ πιο παχυντικά. Μόνο ο χαλβάς που τρώω μετα μανίας φτάνει. Εγώ συνήθως νηστεύω τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα άλλωστε δε μπορώ και περισσότερο την εν λόγω περίοδο γιατί πρέπει να προσέχω την πρωτείνη μου και δε μπορώ να αποκλείσω το κρεας για καιρό από τη διατροφή μου.

----------


## Ava_ed

Αααααχ, τα Χριστούγεννα! Τι πειρασμός! Όλα, μα όλα μου αρέσουν! Ανεπίκαιρο, αλλά τότε ζω το δικό μου Γολγοθά!

----------


## vivian20

σημερα 53.4 kg. αλλα δεν μπορω να αλλαξω τικερακι. ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι 53 kg.

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα +1400 αλλα εκανα μια παρασπονδια χθες + το λαδερο εφαγα και 2 σοκολατες και ηρθε και εδεσε

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

-300 σημερα
παμε γεραααα!

----------


## marou_laki

Ποιος Τερκενλης κοριτσια...Ελατε Καλαματα και δοκιμαστε τα τσουρεκια του Αθανασιου....Η Πηνελοπη μπορει να ξερει.
Και τωρα παω να λθποθυμισω!

----------


## karamela_ed

ειμαι η μονη που δεν μου αρεσει το τσουρεκι του Τερκενλή??

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> ειμαι η μονη που δεν μου αρεσει το τσουρεκι του Τερκενλή??


Όχι

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> ειμαι η μονη που δεν μου αρεσει το τσουρεκι του Τερκενλή??


Οχι δεν εισαι η μονη!Μια φορα εφαγα και δεν τρελαθηκα καθολου.

----------


## click

δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο (πλεον)
εμενα προσωπικα το γλασο και η γεμιση μου αρεσουν
αλλα μπορεις να βρεις και σε πολλα αλλα ζαχαροπλαστεια, χωρις τετοια φημη

----------


## onelifeonechance

Kαι φανταζομαι οτι μπορεις να βρεις και σε πολυ καλυτερη τιμη!!!

Μαρια εμεις τα κανουμε με μυζηθρα τα καλιτσουνια..

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> Ποιος Τερκενλης κοριτσια...Ελατε Καλαματα και δοκιμαστε τα τσουρεκια του Αθανασιου....Η Πηνελοπη μπορει να ξερει.
> Και τωρα παω να λθποθυμισω!



AΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ ΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## penelope1985

Αλλα ρε Μαρουλακι.... και ο Τερκενλης λεει παρα πολυ... εγω φετος θα φαω και τσουρεκι cookie απο τα Max Perry...

----------


## onelifeonechance

Απλα,δοξαζω το Θεο που ειναι πανακριβα.-

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Αλλα ρε Μαρουλακι.... και ο Τερκενλης λεει παρα πολυ... εγω φετος θα φαω και τσουρεκι cookie απο τα Max Perry...


Δε ξερω , ισως με ξενερωσε γιατι ηταν μπαγιατικο!!Ενω απ'τον Αθανασιου μολις τα ειχε βγαλει...και τρελαθηκα εγω που δε μου κανουν κουκου τα γλυκα!Αν τυχον ερθεις προς τα μερη μου μεχρι το καλοκαιρι που θα ειμαι εδω θα τον τιμησουμε!:smilegrin:
Καλα ,,,Max perry..δεν τα ηξερα!Πηγα τυχαια επειδη μου αρεσε η μοστρα για να παρω την τουρτα γενεθλιων του αγοριου μου.ΜΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΜΟΥ τι γινοταν εκει μεσα:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:
Ποια οικονομικη κριση και μαμακιες , 20 λεπτα περιμενα στο ταμειο και μαλιστα ειχε 2 κοπελες να εξυπηρετουν.


One , απο που εισαι;;

----------


## penelope1985

Θα ερθω να προσκυνησω τ'αγια χωματα πριν να μεταναστευσω ρε! Πασχα οχι αλλ εστω και μια βδομαδα το καλοκαιρι οπωσδηποτε!

----------


## smart

aaaaaaaa, πενελοπε που θα πας?
στην αστραλια?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Θα ερθω να προσκυνησω τ'αγια χωματα πριν να μεταναστευσω ρε! Πασχα οχι αλλ εστω και μια βδομαδα το καλοκαιρι οπωσδηποτε!


Ε θα το κανονισουμε σιγουρα τοτε!

----------


## penelope1985

Aστραλια θελω να παω ρε... αλλα δεν μ'αφηνει ο πατερας μου.... ΓΑΜΩΤΟ... οχι εδω κοντα μωρε... Γαλλια, Γερμανια ή Τσεχια....

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> OMG!One τωρα το ειδα αυτο!Εισαι θεα!Οτι εξακολουθεις και χανεις με τετοιους ρυθμους σε αυτα τα κιλα που ειναι τα τελευταια ειναι φοβερο πραγματικα!Συνηθως πεφτει αγριο κολλημα στα τελευταια.Μπραβο!:smilegrin::thumbu p::thumbup:
> 
> Εγω σημερα στα ιδια παρολο που χθες ημουν κιουρια.Τεσπα επιμενουμε!



σου'πα εγω να φας παγωτο...

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Aστραλια θελω να παω ρε... αλλα δεν μ'αφηνει ο πατερας μου.... ΓΑΜΩΤΟ... οχι εδω κοντα μωρε... Γαλλια, Γερμανια ή Τσεχια....


καλα ειναι κ εδω κοντα... αρκει αν ειναι λιγο μακρια απο δω, οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα...
θα σε ξαναρωτησω σ αλλη ευκαιρια  :Wink:

----------


## penelope1985

Α παιζει και Βελγιο...

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Α παιζει και Βελγιο...


Δεν υφισταται χωρα Βελγιο!!!!!!

----------


## penelope1985

Γιατι μα?

----------


## penelope1985

A! Kαι τα εμαθες για την Λεωφορο?

----------


## smart

βασικα χωρα Βέλγιο υφισταται εξ οσων γνωριζω...
κυβερνηση στο Βέλγιο δεν υφισταται εδω κ καμια 10ρια μηνες.. 
κ επισης εχει τοσα προβληματα ως χωρα που δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχει νοημα να φυγεις απο ελλαδα για να πας εκει :S

----------


## penelope1985

Απο μας καλυτερα ειναι... γιατι υπαρχει κρατος... δεν χρειαζεται κυβερνηση... για μαστερς θα παω... αν παω... οχι για παντα...

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Απο μας καλυτερα ειναι... γιατι υπαρχει κρατος... δεν χρειαζεται κυβερνηση... για μαστερς θα παω... αν παω... οχι για παντα...


Να πας μαναρι μου και να περασεις καλα.Το οτι δεν υπαρχει χωρα Βελγιο 
ειναι ενα αστειο δικο μου και της παρεας μου , με την λογικη οτι η χωρα 
δεν υπαρχει πουθενα , ουτε ιστορικα ουτε τιποτα, δεν εχει εμφανιστει ποτε και πουθενα.
Τι εγινε με την λεωφορο;Καλο η κακο; Να θυμωσω;

----------


## penelope1985

O Παο θα δηλωσει την Λεωφορο ως εδρα για τα φιλικα και τα μπαραζ το καλοκαιρι γιατι το ΟΑΚΑ εχει πηξει απο τις συναυλιες.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> O Παο θα δηλωσει την Λεωφορο ως εδρα για τα φιλικα και τα μπαραζ το καλοκαιρι γιατι το ΟΑΚΑ εχει πηξει απο τις συναυλιες.


Ας ερθουν στη Λεωφορο λοιπον να δουν τι παει να πει εδρα.
Για τα φιλικα ποσως με ενδιαφερει βεβαια..

----------


## penelope1985

Ω ναι φιλη.... ετσι να επαναπατριστω....

----------


## Constance

Λοιπον τσουρεκι Τερκενλη εγω δεν εχω δοκιμασει ποτε γεμιστο με επικαλυψεις κλπ.Και απλα ηθελα να δοκιμασω.Αλλα επειδη max perry εχω φαει κεικ μηπως τελικα να παρω και τσουρεκι απο κει να τελειωνουμε.:P

Καλα Πηνελοπη ελιωσα που ξερεις τον Αθανασιου.Ταξιδιωτικος οδηγος τι να φαμε και που κλπ.:lol: Δεν υπαρχεις λεμε! :lol::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## penelope1985

Mα το Μαρουλακι ειναι απο Καλαματα...

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> Καλα Πηνελοπη ελιωσα που ξερεις τον Αθανασιου.Ταξιδιωτικος οδηγος τι να φαμε και που κλπ.:lol: Δεν υπαρχεις λεμε! :lol::thumbup::thumbup:


Καλα πλακα κανεις; Η Πηνελοπη με τοσα καλα φαγαδικα , ζαχαροπλαστεια και δε συμμαζευεται που ξερει,
παιρνει την Καγια και την κανει Βογιατζακη...:spin:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Constance_
> 
> Καλα Πηνελοπη ελιωσα που ξερεις τον Αθανασιου.Ταξιδιωτικος οδηγος τι να φαμε και που κλπ.:lol: Δεν υπαρχεις λεμε! :lol::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


:lol: Ακριβως!Maroulaki τι να λεμε τωρα!Ποιο food and the city στο mega και αηδιες.:P

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλη η Πηνελοπη,ειναι θεα.Τα παντα ολα!Κινουμενος οδηγος διασκεδασης!
Μαρουλακι,εδω Κρητη!

----------


## Ασημένια

ΕΓΩ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΣΟΥΡΕΚΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ?:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

Ξελιγώθηκα κακουργες:flaming:

----------


## Constance

Aστα να πανε Ασημενια.:lol: Να κανουμε poll topic να ψηφισει το κοινο.:P

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ΑΜΑΝ ΚΑΛΕ!!! ΑΝΑΧΑΘΕΙΤΕ!

................................


πεινασα...:fake sniffle:


Περιοδος και η ζυγαρια ανεβηκε στα 52, απο 50,4 

κρατιεμαι να μη φρικαρω.. αλλα τα περνω λογικα τα πραγματα. Ορμονες.. κατακρατηση.. λιναροσπορος... 


ΑΤΙΜΗ ΡΙΖΟΓΚΟΦΡΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΡΜΕΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΕΦΑΓΕΣ!

ουφ... ξεδωσα...

----------


## penelope1985

Δευτερο υπερφαγικο με ρυζογκοφρετες καταγραφεται στο φορουμ:

+100 σημερα λογω του οτι περιμενω περιοδο το Σαββατο... ειμαι τουμπανο!


55 ολα

----------


## brazil

Στα ιδια και σημερα, 5η μερα! Καλα ειναι... :wow:

----------


## O.k.

Μου λείψατε όλοι...Είμαι στα 73,8 σταθερή 3 βδομάδες άντε να ξεκολήσσω λίγο

----------


## Constance

Σημερα -100. :Big Grin:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

-400! φτου φτου μη ματιαστω σαν τον τρυφωνα! 3 μερες με μειων δεν ξαναγινε! λετε τελικα να κανει δουλεια το πρασινο τσαι σε σταγονες ή ειναι τυχαιο? 
παντως ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για + αυριο...

----------


## Constance

Λορα μπραβο, συνεχισε ετσι. :Smile:

----------


## leny

στα ιδια σημερα αν και περιμενω να αδιαθετησω αυριο -μεθαυριο

----------


## vivian20

53 kg σημερα. αργα αργα κατεβαινω.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σταθερα 52. Αλλα τωρα το βραδυ γιατι το πρωι ξυπνησα και εφυγα αμεσως. Αν ξεφουσκωσω αυριο θα ειμαι στη 51η σειρα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +200γρ
66,1 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

-300 σημερα και αυριο περιμενω περιοδο... 

54.7

----------


## brazil

Ακριβως στα ιδια και σημερα!!! Ουτε γραμμαριο παρακατω! Καλα ο οργανισμος μου θελει πολυ ξυλο!

----------


## Constance

Brazil κουραγιο!Κι εγω στα ιδια σημερα!:smirk:

----------


## brazil

Ρε συ costance, εσυ τουλαχιστον βλεπεις κατι να κινειται καθε μερα ή μερα παρα μερα, εστω 100γρ! Εγω ...γκκκκρρρρ!!

----------


## Constance

Οντως εγω δεν παραπονιεμαι.Καλα παω, και εφαγα και το φαγακι μου απο τα Χριστουγεννα μεχρι τωρα ουσιαστικα κανω συντηρηση γυρω απο τα 69.Προσπαθησε να το παρεις ψυχραιμα παντως.Εχεις κολλησει συμβαινει σε ολους.Νομιζω ομως οτι υπαρχουν κινητρα για να συνεχισεις και να μην παρατησεις την προσπαθεια. :Smile:  :love:

----------


## brazil

10000000 κινητρα, δεν το συζητω!!!!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 10000000 κινητρα, δεν το συζητω!!!!


:thumbup: Ετσι!:spin:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα!
brazil, μην πτοεισαι! εναν ολοκληρο μηνα ημουν στασιμη ενω ημουν πολυ πιστη στη διατροφη μου. τα νευρα τσαταλια... και την τελευταια εβδομαδα ξαφνικα χανω πιο πολυ κι απο τις πρωτες μερες. ο επιμενων παντα νικα. 
-300!!! σημερα!!!
το πανηγυρι συνεχιζεται!

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέρα χθες +500 σήμερα -1800:tumble:

----------


## smart

teleia!!!!:thumbup:
μπραβο καραμελιτσα  :Smile:  :roll:

----------


## karamela_ed

ειμαι περίεργη να δω τον Απριλη ποσα κιλα θα εχω χασει η θα εχω παρει, δεν εχω η αληθεια ειναι καμια απαιτηση γιατι σαν παιδι κι εγω θα το ευχαριστηθω λιγο το 3μερακι του Πάσχα:yes:

----------


## leny

για τεταρτη μερα 51 και πρωτη μερα περιοδου σημερα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Χαιρετώ!

Βραζιλ υπομονη,δυστυχως δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και τιποτ'αλλο..

Εγω σημερα στα ιδια..

Καλο Σ/Κ!

----------


## dimitroula22

μεσα σε 2 μερες -2.2 !!!!!

----------


## petallouditsaa

> _Originally posted by dimitroula22_
> μεσα σε 2 μερες -2.2 !!!!!



πωωωωωωωωω μπραβοοοοοο :starhit::thumbup:

----------


## dimitroula22

ευχαριστω petalouditsa μουυυυ :grin:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by karamela_
> Καλημέρα χθες +500 σήμερα -1800:tumble:



Συνεχιζεις να εισαι παραδειγμα για ολους... μπραβο!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα!

Ο μηνας εχει 9 και εγω ειμαι +1.3. Παλι καλα...

----------


## leny

Καλημερα.. 51 για 5η μερα.. θα παω για ρεκορ σταθεροτητας λεμε

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλησπερα! κι εγω στα ιδια σημερα.

----------


## chocolate_ed

53 εδώ και εβδομάδες. Επειδή δουλεύω τώρα (κατά συνέπεια κινούμαι) τρώω ότι θέλω σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια και όχι κάτω από 1200 θερμίδες και είμαι μια χαρά. Το θέμα με μένα είναι ότι είχα πάθει κατάθλιψη και είχα κλειστεί μέσα στο σπίτι. Πάλι καλά συνήλθα!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51,3 

απο τοτε που αρχισα γυμναστικη, τα κιλα μου εχουν αυξηθει αλλα οι ποντοι μου εχουν πεσει. 
Πηρα ζυγαρια που δειχνει και σωματικο λιπος και νερο. Με εδειχξε 19%, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο αυτο, θα κοιταξω στο google

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +100 γρ.
66,2 kg

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 51,3 
> 
> απο τοτε που αρχισα γυμναστικη, τα κιλα μου εχουν αυξηθει αλλα οι ποντοι μου εχουν πεσει. 
> Πηρα ζυγαρια που δειχνει και σωματικο λιπος και νερο. Με εδειχξε 19%, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο αυτο, θα κοιταξω στο google


ειναι αριστο.

----------


## brazil

Σημερα παλι στα ιδια, 7η μερα!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Στα8ερα 51,3.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 
-1.1 σημερα 
54.9 

Η χαρα μ θα ειναι συντομη γιατι θα βγουμε οικογενειακως να φαμε...

----------


## sasa14

καλημέρα και απο εμένα σήμερα 53.5 χωρίς τουαλέτα ....και εχθές δεν πήγα τουλέτα ..
κατέληξα βέβαια στο γεγονός ότι έχω κλειδώσει τα 54..χιχιχιχιχ
ας χάσω τουλάχιστον 1,5 κιλό να είμαι 52 μέχρι της 22 του μήνα και θα είμαι μια χαρά!!

μα τι ζητάω....
θα τα καταφέρω και μετά βουυυρ για το 50 
ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ..
δεν ξανακάνω καλοκαίρι έτσι ..τέλος!!

----------


## penelope1985

Κουραγιο Σασα...

----------


## leny

συν ενα κιλο σημερα.. καλα να παθω

----------


## sasa14

κάνω κουράγιο

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια! 

Σασα θα μπορούσα να ρωτίσω τί ύψος έχεις? Αν επιτρέπετε βεβαία. 

εγώ σήμερα είμαι -200 γρ. 111.700 δλδ αλλά θα περιμένω να πάω κατω απο 111 και μετα να το αλλάξω.

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by leny_
> συν ενα κιλο σημερα.. καλα να παθω


σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. και σε μενα το ιδιο εχει συμβει. χθες ειχα παρτυ και εφαγα πολλα αλμυρα πραγματα και γλυκα. οποτε σημερα οταν ξυπνησα το πρωι αντι για 53 κιλα, ζυγιστικα και ημουν 54.4. ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ. ηταν ανοητο το οτι εφαγα ανθυγιεινα. μου αξιζει το 1,4 κιλο συν.

----------


## leny

λοιπον, δεν πειραζει, σημερα προσοχη κι απο δευτερα στα κιλα μας

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by leny_
> λοιπον, δεν πειραζει, σημερα προσοχη κι απο δευτερα στα κιλα μας


ναι. μακαρι. απο σημερα παντως και παλι διαιτα. ^^ θα τα καταφερουμε. το αξιζουμε το αδυνατο καλλιγραμμο σωμα. και θα το αποκτησουμε.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

+300 σημερα.
απουσιας τουαλετας...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by vivian20_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by leny_
> λοιπον, δεν πειραζει, σημερα προσοχη κι απο δευτερα στα κιλα μας
> 
> 
> ναι. μακαρι. απο σημερα παντως και παλι διαιτα. ^^ θα τα καταφερουμε. το αξιζουμε το αδυνατο καλλιγραμμο σωμα. και θα το αποκτησουμε.


εμενα με πειραζουν τα αλμυρα πολυ περισσοτερο απο τα γλυκα γιατι μου κανουν κατακρατηση και μου περνει λιγεσ μερες μεχρι να τη ξεφορτωθω.


Λοιπον, το πρωι ξεχασα να ζυγιστω, αλλα τωρα βραδυατικα με εβγαλε 51,9 (+400) οποτε λογικα σταθερα ειμαι στο 51,4-5 ακομα. Θα δω αυριο το πρωι που βρισκομαι.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα ημουν +400 απο χθες.
66,6 kg και αυριο ερχεται το +1

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα....

το σ/κ περασε εναιμακτα ευτυχως. Εχω πολυ καιρο να μην γταψω +Δευτερα 

-200
54.7

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51 ακριβως σημερα, 18% λιπος συμφωνα με τη ζυγαρια, οσο μπορεις να τη εμπιστευτεις. 
Παντως χτιζεται ο μυς σιγα σιγα.

----------


## mariafc

είδες τι λέγαμε πηνελόπη. Ωρες ώρες το χει ανάγκη το ταβερνείο ο οργανισμός. 

Merry να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Ρε πως και είσαι στα κανονικά όρια του λίπους ενώ είσαι λίγα κιλά? Σε ρωτώ γιατί εγώ που μαι λίγα κιλά παραπάνω και είμαι ακόμα κάτω του ορίου. Δεν ανεβαίνει με τίποτα το ρημάδι και αγχώνομαι γιατί εγώ έχω θέμα και με την περίοδο και δεν ξέρω μήπως το επηρεάζει.

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα.Σημερα 69 ακριβως. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα -600 σήμερα*

----------


## onelifeonechance

+800 gr
67,4 kg και παμε για μαζεμα! 

Καλη εβδομαδα!!!

----------


## dimitroula22

καλη εβδομαδα...... -1 για μενα και μεσα σε 5 μερες απο 95.9 εφτασα τα 92.7 ..ηδη αισθανομαι τελεια! και συνεχιζω φυσικα!!!

----------


## leny

-500 γρ σημερα. 51.5

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> είδες τι λέγαμε πηνελόπη. Ωρες ώρες το χει ανάγκη το ταβερνείο ο οργανισμός. 
> .



Ο δικος μου οργανισμος εχει αναγκη πολλα ταβερνεια... αυτο ειναι το προβλημα....

----------


## vivian20

54 kg. (ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, απαισια. μισω το οτι ξανακυλησα σχεδον). δεν μου αξιζει να τρωω. μισω τον εαυτο μου, το φαγητο, το καταραμενο σωμα μου.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

vivian, μην εχεις τοσο αρνητικα συναισθηματα για τον εαυτο σου γιατι θα σου τα ανταποδωσει... 
+300 σημερα!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

θα συμφωνησω με τη προλαλήσασα. Οσο στρεσαρεσαι, τοσο μπλοκαρεις.

51,3 σημερα. Αυριο παιζει κατω απο 51... ελπιζω.

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα! Σήμερα το πιο ανεξηγητο ζυγισμα ever.
+700

55.4

----------


## leny

καλημερα, -500 σημερα. 51 ολα.. κι αποψε εχει ταβερνα...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Σημερα στα ιδια.:smirk:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα κορίτσια!!!!! Παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν, μου αρέσει πολύ το σχόλιο σου κάτω από το τικερακι σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by vivian20_
> 54 kg. (ειμαι ασχημη, χοντρη, απαισια. μισω το οτι ξανακυλησα σχεδον). δεν μου αξιζει να τρωω. μισω τον εαυτο μου, το φαγητο, το καταραμενο σωμα μου.


Βίβιαν, θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή κούκλα μου. Οσο είσαι αρνητική με τον εαυτό σου, δεν θα καταφέρεις κάτι. Για να μπορέσεις να σε αλλάξεις, πρέπει πρώτα να σε αγαπήσεις όπως είσαι, και μετά να προσπαθήσεις να σε αλλάξεις.

Αν εσύ με 54 κιλά και 1.66 ύψος λες ότι είσαι χοντρή, και νιώθεις τόσο άσχημα με σένα, εμείς οι πιο γεματούλες τί θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε κούκλα μου?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλέ τώρα το πρόσεξα!!!! Βίβιαν, συγνώμη, αλλά έχεις προσέξει πως με τον στόχο που έχεις, στα 51 κιλά θα είσαι ελλειποβαρής?

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλέ τώρα το πρόσεξα!!!! Βίβιαν, συγνώμη, αλλά έχεις προσέξει πως με τον στόχο που έχεις, στα 51 κιλά θα είσαι ελλειποβαρής?


καλημερα. καταρχιν συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια κιλων και την εγχειρηση που εκανες.  :Smile:  μακαρι να απαλλαγεις μια για παντα απο τα περιττα κιλα που σε βαραινουν και να σου πανε ολα καλα στην ζωη σου. ^^

οχι. δεν θα ειμαι ελλειποβαρης στα 51 κιλα. θα ειμαι στο οριο φυσιολογικου-ελλειποβαρους ατομου. και δεν πιστευω καν οτι θα καταφερω να φτασω τα 51 κιλα. απλα ειπα να θεσω εναν ακραιο (οχι και τοσο ακραιο βεβαια) στοχο μηπως και παρακινησω τον εαυτο μου να προσπαθησει περισσοτερο.

και ναι, αισθανομαι απαισια. βριζω και καταριεμαι τον εαυτο μου μηπως και βαλει μυαλο. φυσικα δεν ειναι σωστο να τον αντιμετωπιζω ετσι απλα μερικες φορες με απογοητευει. ευχαριστω παντως. συντομα θα ειμαι καλυτερα.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα!!!
-200 σημερα! αμαν πια πανω-κατω-πανω-κατω....
δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι αν δεν δω το 84 μπροστα για 3 συνεχομενες μερες

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by vivian20_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλέ τώρα το πρόσεξα!!!! Βίβιαν, συγνώμη, αλλά έχεις προσέξει πως με τον στόχο που έχεις, στα 51 κιλά θα είσαι ελλειποβαρής?
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Εγώ βρίσκω πως με 51 κιλά θα είσαι στο 18.5 ΒΜΙ και κάτω από 19 θεωρείτε ελλειποβαρείς με βάση τους πίνακες που εχω. Τώρα τί να σου πω, είναι δικιά σου επιλογή. 

Αλλά με το να σε βρίζεις, και να σε υποτιμάς δεν κερδίζεις κάτι. αντιθέτως κάνεις το σώμα σου να αντιδράει εντελώς αντίθετα με αυτό που θες. 

Εγώ επιμένω, για να μπορέσω να αλλάξω κάτι, πρέπει πρώτα να το δεκτώ όπως είναι...

καλή επιτυχία σε ότι και να κάνεις

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα -1000 σήμερα :tumble:

----------


## dimitroula22

bravo karamelaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!:grin:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-300 gr
67,1 kg

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα, παλι στα ιδια σημερα εδω και 10 μερες!! Ξεκινησα κολυμβητηριο ομως σημερα και ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι θα ξεκολλησω!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

50,3 σημερα! συμφωνα με τη ζυγαρια 18% λιπος. Αν σκεφτεις τις 1500 θερμιδες χτες απο τον κοκκορα, μια χαρα παμε.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλησπερα, παλι στα ιδια σημερα εδω και 10 μερες!! Ξεκινησα κολυμβητηριο ομως σημερα και ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι θα ξεκολλησω!


Βραζιλιανικι να σε ρωτησω κατι...Επειδη εκανες και παλαιοτερα κολυμβητηριο..
Θελω και εγω αλλα φοβαμαι γιατι ακουω συχνα κοπελες που πανε στη πισινα να παραπονιουνται για μυκητες και αλλα τετοια γυναικολογικα.
Ειχες ποτε προβλημα;

----------


## brazil

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλησπερα, παλι στα ιδια σημερα εδω και 10 μερες!! Ξεκινησα κολυμβητηριο ομως σημερα και ειμαι αισιοδοξη οτι θα ξεκολλησω!
> 
> 
> ...


Κανω χρονια, με διαλειμματα! Δεν μου εχει συμβει ποτε τιποτα!! Βασικα προσεχω, πλενομαι με ενα σαπουνακι ειδικο (αντισηπτικο), αλλα φανταζομαι οτι αν ηταν να παθω κατι, θα το ειχα παθει! Παιζει ρολο το ποσο καθαρη ειναι η πισινα και αν ειναι κλειστη ή ανοιχτη, η ανοιχτη καλυτερη!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> 
> Κανω χρονια, με διαλειμματα! Δεν μου εχει συμβει ποτε τιποτα!! Βασικα προσεχω, πλενομαι με ενα σαπουνακι ειδικο (αντισηπτικο), αλλα φανταζομαι οτι αν ηταν να παθω κατι, θα το ειχα παθει! Παιζει ρολο το ποσο καθαρη ειναι η πισινα και αν ειναι κλειστη ή ανοιχτη, η ανοιχτη καλυτερη!


Ευχαριστω!Ανοιχτη ειναι αυτη που εχω στο μυαλο μου..Λεω να ξεκινησω και εγω με επιφυλαξη!

----------


## Kate2

+100 σήμερα, 57,7

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

Στα ιδια σημερα!

55.4

----------


## brazil

Επιτελους, ειδαμε φως! -300γρ σημερα, 76,6!

----------


## leny

καλημερα, συν ενα κιλο μετα τη χτεσινη ταβερνα αλλα οκ.. εχω μαθει πια, λιγο παραπανω τυρι και να σου η κατακρατηση

----------


## mariafc

Καλημέρα. ʼντε ρε συ είδες τσάμπα πανικοβλήθηκες

----------


## Constance

Μπραβο brazil.-100 εγω σημερα. :Smile:

----------


## dimitroula22

καλημερα κι απο μενα...απ το 1 κιλο που μου χε κατσει χτεσ εχασα το μισο σημερα !!! - 500!!! ελπιζω να φυγει και το αλλο μισο αυριο.....constance μου σου εχω στειλει ενα u2u αν μπορεισ κοιτακσε το :grin:

----------


## Constance

dimitroula δε μου εχει ερθει κατι.

----------


## vivian20

53 kg σημερα. και εχω κανει την εξης προοδο: για να απεξαρτηθω απο την ζυγαρια ακριβειας που εδειχνε και τις μεταβολες στα 100 gr (ειχα καταντησει παρανοικη με το να ανεβοκατεβαινω συνεχεια πανω της), αγορασα μια ζυγαρια που δειχνει μονο τις μεταβολες καθε 500 gr. ετσι αν πεφτει η ενδειξη της θα προκειται για αγιοσημειωτη μεταβολη και οχι για 100 gr. βαρεθηκα να ανεβοκατεβαινω +100 gr -100gr.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49.7 σημερα. (-400).

----------


## dimitroula22

κοριτσια συγνωμη που γραφω εδω γ αυτο το θεμα αλλα δεν μπορω να στειλω u2u σημερα.... constance μου αυτο που ελεγα ειναι οτι ειμαι στα κιλα που ησουν οταν αρχισες και θελω ν φτασω στα κιλα που εισαι.....αν δεν σ κανει κοπο πεσ μου πωσ τα εχασεσ????Σε ποσο χρονο???και φυσικα τωρα ποθ εφτασεσ στο στοχο σου εχεισ χαλαρωση απ την απωλεια????συγνωμη αν σε κουραζω.....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by AliceSante_
> και πάμε πάλι από την αρχή ,για ακόμα μία και ελπίζω τελευταία ,φορά
> 
> ξεκινάω με 66.6 
> 
> ʼντε να δούμε....


ζε ναμπερ οφ ζε μπιστ! καλη αρχη =):starhit:

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by dimitroula22_
> κοριτσια συγνωμη που γραφω εδω γ αυτο το θεμα αλλα δεν μπορω να στειλω u2u σημερα.... constance μου αυτο που ελεγα ειναι οτι ειμαι στα κιλα που ησουν οταν αρχισες και θελω ν φτασω στα κιλα που εισαι.....αν δεν σ κανει κοπο πεσ μου πωσ τα εχασεσ????Σε ποσο χρονο???και φυσικα τωρα ποθ εφτασεσ στο στοχο σου εχεισ χαλαρωση απ την απωλεια????συγνωμη αν σε κουραζω.....


dimitroula βασικα με καθε καλη διαθεση θα σου πω τα εξης.
Ο καθενας απο μας ειναι διαφορετικος.Μην κοιτας να ακολουθησεις τη διατροφη καποιου γιατι ουτε το ιστορικο του ξερεις,ουτε αν εχει προβληματα υγειας(πχ ορμονικα,θυρεοειδή κλπ) και προπαντων δεν ξερεις αν ο τροπος που ακολουθησε ειναι οντως ο σωστος.Παρολαυτα θα απαντησω στις ερωτησεις σου.Πως τα εχασα? Με ραψιμο και υπομονη.Χωρις καποια μαγικη λυση.Απλα το εραψα!Και ετρωγα πλεον υγιεινα και ολοι ξερουμε τι σημαινει αυτο(ψαρια,φρουτα,λαχανικα) .Σε ποσο χρονο? Απο το 2005 που παχυνα προσπαθω να τα χασω με πολλα σκαμπανευασματα.Εξου και αυτο που αναφερω στην υπογραφη μου.Η συντηρηση ειναι το πιο δυσκολο πραγμα.Αν εχω χαλαρωση,οχι δεν εχω χαλαρωση παρα μονο στο στηθος, αλλα εχω πολυ κυτταριτιδα,ραγαδες και καποια κιλα λιπους ακομα που θελω να καψω.Θεωρω παντως πως η σωστη αντιμετωπιση ειναι να μην κοιταμε τι εκανε ο καθενας και να παρουμε τη γνωμη ειδικου αν δε το εχουμε ηδη κανει.Αυτα απο μενα και οχι δε με κουρασες εσυ προσωπικα.Αλλα ειναι κριμα να κανει κανεις πλεον τετοιες ερωτησεις θα πρεπε πλεον να ξερουμε πως να αντιμετωπισουμε το προβλημα μας.Μην εμπιστευεσαι το τι θα σου πει ο καθενας εδω μεσα γιατι ειναι φορουμ απλων καθημερινων ανθρωπων και οχι ειδικων.Ο οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να το παιξει παντογνωστης.Το θεμα ειναι αν οντως ξερει τι λεει πραγμα που δυσκολα αποδεικνυεται.

----------


## dimitroula22

συμφωνω καλη μου κι εγω προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει το ραψιμο με υγειηνη διατροφη και δεν επιασε...εχασα 8 κιλα και μπλοκαρε....δεν ακους τους παντες εδω απλα περνεις γνωμες..... εξαλλου και οι πραγματικοι ειδικοι αποδειχθηκαν μετριοι οποτε θα το παλεψω μονη μου με ατκινσ που δουλεψε παλιοτερα σε μενα και επισης με γυμναστικη.....σε ευχαριστω παντως που μπηκες αστον κοπο!

----------


## Constance

Ρωτησες καποιον ειδικο να σου πει αν μπορεις να κανεις ατκινς?Γιατι η πρωτη διαιτα που εκανα ηταν η ατκινς οταν ημουν μικρη για να χασω τα κιλα των Πανελληνιων κι απο κει ξεκινησαν ολα τα σκαμπανευσματα.Τεσπα, ο καθενας ξερει καλυτερα.Ολα αυτα τα ειπα οχι μονο για σενα αλλα και για πολλα αλλα μελη που κανουν την ιδια ερωτηση οχι μονο σε μενα αλλα σε πολλους που εχασαν πολλα κιλα.
Επισης οταν κολλας απλα κανεις υπομονη.Καποια στιγμη ξεκολλαει, εκτος αν κουραστεις πριν γινει αυτο και παρεις παλι την ανηφορα.Καλη συνεχεια και κουραγιο. :Smile:

----------


## dimitroula22

αγαπημενη μου constance το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ο πατερς μου ειναι γιατρος και φυσικα περιστοιχιζομαι απο ολοκληρο επιτελειο.... το μονο που ζηταω εδω ειναι η κατανοηση και να ξερω πως δεν ειμαι μονη μου σε ολο αυτο....οπως και ιδεες..... ευχαριστω γι ατην υπομονη σου!

----------


## Constance

E εχεις τον ειδικο μεσα στο σπιτι σου τοτε. :Smile:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by dimitroula22_
> αγαπημενη μου constance το μονο που μπορω να σου πω ειναι οτι ο πατερς μου ειναι γιατρος και φυσικα περιστοιχιζομαι απο ολοκληρο επιτελειο.... το μονο που ζηταω εδω ειναι η κατανοηση και να ξερω πως δεν ειμαι μονη μου σε ολο αυτο....οπως και ιδεες..... ευχαριστω γι ατην υπομονη σου!


και ο αντρας μου γιατρος ειναι και με διαολοστελνει καθε φορα που κανω διαιτα. "φαε σαν τον ανθρωπο φρεσκα πραγματα και σταματα τα πειραματα" χαρακτηριστικα. 


Αλλα οπως θα ξερεις και εσυ, ο,τι και να μας πουν, εμεις θα κανουμε αυτο που θελουμε ασχετος τι μας λενε :wink1:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-300 γρ.
66.8 kg

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

Στα ιδια τριτη μερα... αντε να δουμε...

----------


## Constance

Κι εγω στα ιδια.Καλημερα. :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Και εγω στα ιδια σημερα!

----------


## leny

καλημερα, 52 και σημερα

----------


## karamela_ed

*Καλημέρα κορίτσια
χθες ημουν +800 και σήμερα -500 αυτη η σταθερότητα που εχω μου αρεσει :P*

----------


## vivian20

53 kg και σημερα.

----------


## onelifeonechance

-100 gr  :Smile: 

66.7 kg

----------


## mariafc

όποιος μου πει ότι το γλυκό δεν είναι στανταράκι για μείον την επόμενη μέρα δε θα τον πσιτέψω. -100 -100 κάτι είναι και αυτό.

----------


## penelope1985

Aυριο να δεις ποσο μειον θα'ναι με τα γαλακτομπουρεκα...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σταθερα σημερα 49,7 

πολυ σταθεροτητα επεσε σημερα παιδια

----------


## onelifeonechance

Oντως αν δεν ετρωγα γυρο+τα απειρα νερα,θα ημουν - αυριο

----------


## penelope1985

-300 σημερα
55.1 

Καλημερα!

----------


## brazil

Παλι στα ιδια! Καλα εγω ειμαι φαινομενο!!

----------


## leny

καλημερα, 51.5 σημερα

----------


## Constance

-100 σημερα.Καλημερα. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

καλημέρα στα ιδια κι εγω σημερα

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα κι εγω στα ιδια!
Στασιμοτητα επεσε σημερα!

----------


## christina gavraki

μετα το πασχα θα αρχισω να γραφω κ εγω εδω... (τωρα εχω αφησει επιτηδες τη ζυγαρια
σπιτι μου,για να ησυχασω το πασχα!) 
Ποια ωρα της μερας ειναι καλυτερα να ζυγιζομαι? πρωι,μεσημερι,βραδυ?
(εγω ζυγιζομαι πανω απο 30 φορες,αλλα θθελω να το κοψω!!!)

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by christina gavraki_
> 
> (εγω ζυγιζομαι πανω απο 30 φορες,αλλα θθελω να το κοψω!!!)


30 φορες??????????????????? μα καλά τι μπορεί να αλλάξει και ζυγίζεσαι τόσες φορές μέσα σε μία μέρα?? Νομίζω η καλύτερη ώρα να ζυγιζόμαστε είναι το πρωί  :Smile:

----------


## christina gavraki

μην το λες,ειναι μεγαλες οι διαφορες....
μολις ξυπνας,πριν πας τουαλετα,αφου πας,μετα το πρωινο,πριν και μετα το μεσημεριανο, πριν τον υπνο,μετα τον υπνο,πριν το ποδηλατο,μετα το ποδηλατο,μετα το μπανιο,
πριν βγεις,μολις γυρισεις,ΚΑΙ καθε φορα που περνας μπροστα,πισω και διπλα απο τη ζυγαρια..... 
Ασε,δραμα η κατασταση! Κ τωρα που την αφησα στα γιαννενα,εχω την αισθηση οτι παιρνω 5 κιλα το λεπτο....  :Big Grin:

----------


## aggeloydaki

χαχαχαχαχαχχαα ευτυχως δεν είχα ποτέ κόλημα με την ζυγαριά,τώρα μετά από το χειρ δεν ξέρω αν θα με πιάσει καμία μανία  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Εγώ ζυγίζομαι μια φορά την μέρα, αλλά έχω άλλο κόλλημα. Πρέπει να την βάλω πάντα πάνω σε ένα συγκεκριμένο πλακάκι, να βεβαιωθώ ότι κάθετε καλά και μόνο πάνω σε αυτό, και μετά να ανέβω!!!!!!

Φυσικά ζυγίζομαι το πρωί μετά την τουαλέτα πριν το πρόγευμα και γυμνή. Τώρα τελευταία έμαθε και την βάζει ο γιος μου ακριβώς εκεί που πρέπει και μου φωνάζει "μαμά έλα να ζυγιστείς!!!"

----------


## christina gavraki

χαχαχαχαχαχα σοβαρα???? χαχαχχαχα  :Big Grin:

----------


## polinaki1983

Αμέ!!!!! Επειδή έχω την άποψη ότι αν η ζυγαριά κάθετε σε 2 κεραμικά, και αν τα κεραμικά δεν είναι τελείως ευθεία μεταξύ τους, δείχνει λάθος!!!!

----------


## christina gavraki

μην το γελας παντως...καποτε μια διαιτολογος μου ειχε πει οτι πρεπει τη ζυγαρια να την εχω παντα στην ιδια μερια. και να κοιταει....νομιζω δυτικα την εβαζε !

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σημερα 49,5 (-200)

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σταθερα 49,5 και σημερα.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

+1.1 σημερα 

56.2 

Αλλα και παλι καλα με τα 2 πιτογυρα και τη τεραστια κρεπα σοκολατα στις 2 το πρωι

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

μακαρι να ειχα τον μεταβολισμο σου πηνελοπη μου. Εγω θα επαιρνα 8 κιλα (δε σου κανω πλακα, εχει συμβει) και θα μου επαιρνε 3 μηνες να τα ριξω

----------


## onelifeonechance

-600 gr. ομως το προβλημα με την τουαλετα συνεχιζεται

66,1 kg

Καλημερα!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> -600 gr. ομως το προβλημα με την τουαλετα συνεχιζεται
> 
> 66,1 kg
> 
> Καλημερα!


Καλημερες! Δοκιμασες να πιεις τσαι σεννας; Η λιναροσπορο στο φαι σου; μπολικο νερο;

----------


## onelifeonechance

Καλημερα!!
Τα 2 πρωτα,η αληθεια πως οχι.
Νερο ναι.Απλα αυτες τις μερες εχω αρκετο αγχος και σκεφτομαι "παλι δεν θα παω τουαλετα" και αυτο κανει χειροτερη την κατασταση!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα 76,1, δηλαδη -500γρ, καλα ειναι! Αντε να ξεκολλησω απο τα 76 και να κατεβω!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by onelifeonechance_
> Καλημερα!!
> Τα 2 πρωτα,η αληθεια πως οχι.
> Νερο ναι.Απλα αυτες τις μερες εχω αρκετο αγχος και σκεφτομαι "παλι δεν θα παω τουαλετα" και αυτο κανει χειροτερη την κατασταση!!


Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, και εγω αγχωθηκα με το τυρι τις προαλλες. Δοκιμασε τα παρακατω, ο,τι σου ειναι ευκαιρο :

1. Δυνατος νες καφε (φραπε η ζεστος) με γαλα (ερεθιζει τα εντερα και τα κανει να σπρωχνουν)

2. Τσαι Σεννα (φυσικο υπακτικο)

3. Λιναροσπορος ( φυτικες ινες)

4. Δαμασκηνα / χυμος δαμασκηνο (φυσικο υπακτικο)

5. Χυμος Σελερυ αν εχεις αποχυμωτη (φυτικες ινες)

6. Χυμος πρασσινο μηλο αν εχεις αποχυμωτη (δεν θυμαμαι γιατι)

7. Πιτουρο (φυτικες ινες)

8. δεν θυμαμαι κατι αλλο προς το παρον, αν θυμηθω θα κανω εντιτ 

Ελπιζω να βοηθησα ως συμπασχουσα, 

Σημειωση, ο νες καφες δρα στη ωρα, τα αλλα θελουν τον κυκλο τους

----------


## christina gavraki

εκει που εγραφες πιτουρο διαβασα ''πιτογυρο'' και λεω ααα εδω ειμαστε!!!  :Big Grin: 
για τον νες ναι,οντως,2 γουλιες νες και 1 τσιγαρο,και βρρρρ τουαλετα!

εγω σημερα δεν αντεξα,εστειλα τον πατερα μου να παει να παρει ζυγαρια........ :dork:
-2.4 σε 1 εβδομαδα. τωρα θα με εχετε (ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ) καθημερινα!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο σου! Καλη συνεχεια!!Γιατι δεν αλλαζεις τικερακι????

----------


## christina gavraki

να το! με την καθυστερημενη γοργονα,αλλα δεν πειραζει,στην αναγκη κολοκυθοπιτα!

----------


## brazil

Τελεια!!!

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.+100 σημερα.Καλο ΣΚ σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## karamela_ed

Καλημέερα +300 σήμερα, αύριο θα κανω αποτοξίνωση που εχω καιρό

----------


## koralaki

95.5  :Frown:  και συνεχιζω γιατι καλοκαιριαζει επικυνδινα...

----------


## aggeloydaki

koralaki=badgirl ? ή έχω καταλάβει κάτι λάθος?

----------


## click

αστο να παει αστο

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by click_
> αστο να παει αστο


το πήρε ο αγέρας μαζι του :smilegrin:

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by click_
> αστο να παει αστο



ΚΛΑΙΩ

----------


## koralaki

geia sas paidia! peirazei na grafw mayto to nick?
exw sistithei sto topic gia ta nea meli!

"γεια σου serenity, k gw kainoyrgia, ειμαι ξαδελφη της badgirl, ετων 29, 96 ολοκληρα κιλα με υψος 1.70.
εχω ολα τα προβληματα που αναφερεις, μεση αρθρωσεις, διαθεση χαλια...η bad μου συστησε το φορουμ κ μου εδωσε και το καλοκαιρινο της νικ αφου ειμαι ασχετη με pc...
πειραζει να γραφω με αυτο?
με λενε Δημητρα και θελω να χασω 30 κιλα...εχει χασει καμμια κοπελα τοσα χωρις επεμβαση? 
Βοηθω την μπαντ στη δουλεια να μη πολυκουραζεται τωρα λογω εγγυμονυσης κ εχετε πολλα πολλα φιλια ολες!
κοριτσια θα τα χασω ή θατο χασω? δεν εχω κανει ποτε διαιτα...ναν καλα η εξαδελφη, ημουν 3 κιλα πανω μεχρι πριν 2 εβδομαδες..." 

τι διαιτα κανετε? ξερετε καποιον στα κιλα μου? ευχαριστω!

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by click_
> αστο να παει αστο
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα σας!

έχω μια απορία, όπιος μπορεί ας μου την λύσει. Πως γίνετε σήμερα η ζυγαριά μου να έπεζε μεταξύ 111.4 και 110.8 και να μην αποφάσιζε που να σταματήσει? αλλαζε συνεχώς μεταξύ αυτών των αριθμών!!!!

Εγώ το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ή ότι τρελλάθηκε, ή ότι ενώ έπεσε κάτω από 111 αρνείτε πεισματικά να μου το δείξει!!!! Πάντος τον μικρό τον έδειξε 14.9. ακριβώς όσα είναι δηλαδή.

----------


## polinaki1983

μπα, την έβαλα στο κεραμικό που την βάζω πάντα. και την τσέκαρα ότι κάθετε καλά. Βγήκα 4 φορές, και τις 4 το ίδιο έκανε....

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!
+300 σημερα

56.4

----------


## koralaki

γιατι λετε αστο να παει? ειναι πολλα τα κιλα? δεν θελω να κανω χειρουργειο...

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-200. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

" τι διαιτα κανετε? *ξερετε καποιον στα κιλα μου?* ευχαριστω! "


Σημερα,στα ιδια  :Smile:

----------


## christina gavraki

-300

----------


## granita_ed

ποσα ν αντεξω ακομα????????????????

γεια σου ρε κοραλακι με τα ωραια σου!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Constance

granita και που εισαι ακομα!

----------


## granita_ed

σιγα σιγα ενημερωνομαι κ τλκ διαπιστωνω οτι καλυτερα χοντρη παρά τρελλή!

----------


## granita_ed

βρε κοραλακι αφου οταν μπηκες ειπες οτι η ξαδερφη σου σε βοηθησε να χασεις ηδη 3 κιλά γιατι δεν ακολουθεις τις συμβουλες της?ειμαι σιγουρη οτι εχει αποψη για τα παντα!κ για γυμναστική κ για ολα τα υπολοιπα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σημερα το πρωι 49,5 σταθερα. 

Σταθερη αξια, εγω και ο λουμιδης!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα
+700 σημερα
57.1

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα σε ολους.Καλη εβδομαδα και καλα κουραγια!Σημερα παλι στα ιδια!:dork:

----------


## mariafc

Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά πάλι Μεγαλοβδομαδιάτικα. Ανεξήγητο +900 πάλι σήμερα και πολυ έχω νευριάσει. Μέσα σε 2 μέρες έχω βρεθεί + 1,9 με κανονική διατροφή εκτός πια αν είναι τόσο έγκλημα η ζύμη που έφαγα από τα κουλουράκια. Δε με τρελαίνουν τα κιλά μου παραδόξως έμαθα πλέον να το αντιμετωπίζω τουλάχιστον σε ενα βαθμό με συγχίζει όμως ρε πούστη αυτή η απίστευτη κατακράτηση που κάνω ώρες ώρες και δεν ξεφουσκώνω με τίποτα. Μαμώτο δηλαδή και δεν έχω πάει και τουαλέτα.
56,9 και φιρί φιρί το πάει να το δω το νο 6 την Κυριακή.

----------


## karamela_ed

*καλημέρα -1100 σήμερα, αυριο να δω που σημερα εχω πίτσα*

----------


## onelifeonechance

Στα ιδια και σημερα,περασε ανωδυνα το Σ/Κ :bouncing:

Καλη Μ.Εβδομαδα!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Παλι σταθερα 49,5.

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα!

-400

56.7

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-400 σήμερα. 

110.7 από 111.1

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.-100. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

Καλημέρα! -200 ! θαύμα

----------


## mariafc

Στα ίδια σήμερα. Με έφαγε ο κωλομπακαλιάρος. Ολο τον Πηνειό ήπια χτες. Δε θα ξεφουσκώσω, δε θα ξεφουσκώσω

----------


## loukouloukou

καλημέρα! -1 kg 
80,1

----------


## onelifeonechance

Xαιρετω!
-200 γρ.
65,9 kg

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Τι σκ@τα.. παλι 49,5... αυτη η σταθεροτητα με τρομαζει.. με προετοιμαζει για μετα το πασχαλινο να το δεις...

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα

-300 σημερα 56.4

Ατσα το πιτογυρο και η σοκολατα....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49,4 (-100) κατι ειναι

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλημέρα!!!!!

- 500 σήμερα!!! 110.2 αλλά θα αλλάξω τικεράκι όταν πέσω κάτω απο τα 110

----------


## mariafc

> Ατσα το πιτογυρο και η σοκολατα....


Θα τη σπάσω τη νηστεία, θα τη σπάσω τη νηστεία. Σήμερα συνδύασε παγωτό και πιτόγυρο μαζί για σίγουρο 55.

----------


## polinaki1983

γρανιτούλα μου νομίζω μπέρδεψες τα τόπικ!!!! Φιλακια!

----------


## granita_ed

ναι το ειδα κ το σβησα!ειναι που δεν εχει ανοιξει το ματι ακομα!χιχι

----------


## Constance

Σημερα στα ιδια.Καλημερα σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## filipparas

Κάτι μου ήρθε σήμερα και ζυγίστηκα, -1.100 από χθες  :Embarrassment: 

Δε δίνω σημασία βέβαια, μακάρι να είμαι όσο σήμερα και τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## Constance

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 
> Δε δίνω σημασία βέβαια, μακάρι να είμαι όσο σήμερα και τη Δευτέρα.


Ελα ντε.:thumbup:

----------


## onelifeonechance

:Smile: 

+300 γρ. σημερα
Μ'εφαγαν τα μπιφτεκια σογιας:P
66,2 kg και μακαρι να ειμαι τοσο κ τη Δευτερα,καλα τα λεει ο Φιλιπ!

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by mariafc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ατσα το πιτογυρο και η σοκολατα....
> 
> 
> Θα τη σπάσω τη νηστεία, θα τη σπάσω τη νηστεία. Σήμερα συνδύασε παγωτό και πιτόγυρο μαζί για σίγουρο 55.



μπαγκετα και παγωτο μηχανης

----------


## O.k.

Επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε μετά από 1 μήνα σχεδόν
73 κιλά!!

----------


## Constance

Mπραβο Ok που ξεκολλησες. :Smile:

----------


## absolute

χαχαχαχα,ΣΩΣΤΗ!απλα ειδικα εγω εαν δε σκεφτω θα γυρισω με +5 κιλα μινιμουμ..:lol::lol::dork:

οκ,θα φαμε αλλα μη το μαμησουμε και τελειως!!

----------


## absolute

(α,καλα,αυτο ηταν απαντηση στο "πασχαλινο τραπεζι")

----------


## Constance

:lol: Το καταλαβα. :Wink:

----------


## absolute

οτι να ναι!!επιδρα ακομη η Πανσεληνος!!!:lol:

----------


## Constance

Kατι η πανσεληνος κατι ο αναδρομος,εχουμε καει τοσες μερες...αντε να αλλαξει το γουρι λεμε!

----------


## BettyG

Ε απο εβδομάδα που θα έχει γυρίσει ορθόδρομος,,, εμείς θα κλαίμε για τα κιλά που θα έχουμε βάλει από το πασχαλινο τσιμπούσι :crazy:
πάλι στα ίδια θα είμαστε , καμένοι δλδ  :Mad: 

σήμερα στα ίδια , μάλλον καλό θεωρείται αυτό μετά τα χθεσινά :smirk:

----------


## penelope1985

Σημερα στα ιδια ναι... 56.4. Εγω και 60 να ειμαι Κυριακη πρωι παλι θα φαω...

----------


## polinaki1983

-100

110.1 σήμερα

----------


## mariafc

πάλι στα ίδια. Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα δεν κουνιέται φύλλο Μα ούτε γραμμάριο ρε πούστη? Τελείωσε χωρις κρεατάκι δουλειά δε γίνεται.

----------


## Constance

+100 σημερα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49,4 και παλι.

----------


## onelifeonechance

-200
66 ολα

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα! 

Δεν ξερω πως αλλα -500 σημερα

55.9

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aυτα ειναι Πενελοπακιιιι!

-100 γρ. εγω
65,9 kg

----------


## Constance

Καλημερα.Παλι στα ιδια σημερα λογικο αφου χθες εκανα συντηρηση.Kαι απο σημερα γενικως δεν ξερω τι θα παιχτει γιατι αρχιζει το φαγητο.Καλο 3ημερο σε ολους. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Αχ να δουμε τα χαλια μας τη Δευτερα!:starhit:

----------


## Constance

Δεν αγχωνομαι καθολου.Θα επιστρεψουμε στο προγραμμα μας.Κοιταξτε να περασετε καλα ολοι. :Smile:

----------


## onelifeonechance

Μου εχει φυγει προ πολλου το αγχος για τα παλιοκιλα!Καλα να περασουμε ολοι!:kiss:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σταθερα 49,4 αλλα η ζυγαρια δειχνει λιγοτερο ποσοστο λιπους. Ξερει κανεις αν ειναι οντως εμπιστες οι ζυγαριες; να χαρω;

----------


## marou_laki

Δεν ειναι εμπιστες οι ζυγαριες στην μετρηση λιπους , αλλα με τοσα λιγα κιλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχεις επιπλεον λιπος εκτος και αν εισαι 1.45

----------


## penelope1985

+1 κιλο απο χτες!
56.9
Καλο Πασχα!

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα στα ιδια.
Καλο Πασχα και Καλη Ανασταση να εχουμε!!

----------


## Constance

+400 σημερα.Καλα να περασετε ολοι. :Smile:

----------


## BettyG

+500 σήμερα, ξεκίνησε ο ανήφορος :P

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49 (-400) ολα σημερα, αν και δε με βλεπω να μενω εδω για περισσοτερο απο σημερα. Τελικα μαρουλακι ειχες δικιο για το ποσοστο λιπους που δειχνει η ζυγαρια. Ανεβηκα το πρωι, εδειξε 18,4%, κατεβηκα, περιμενα να κλεισει, ξανανεβηκα, με εδειξε 17%. Ευτυχως που δε τη ακριβοπληρωσα αλλιως θα εριχνα διαολοστελματα χρονιαρες μερες που θα πηγαινε συννεφο. Αλλα τουλαχιστον σε συγκριση με τη παλια μου, ειναι πιο πλατια και μπορει να ανεβαινει και ο αντρας μου που εχει κατι ποδαρες ΝΑ.

----------


## onelifeonechance

Σημερα +200 γρ.
66,1 και αδιαθετησα χθες το βραδυ.
Αυριο αλλαζω το τικερακι μια και καλη

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα
+2 κιλα απο χτες...
59.1

----------


## onelifeonechance

Aνωδυνα περασε το Πασχα,+400 γρ
66,5 και τα κεφαλια μεσα γτ το καλοκαιρι ειναι διπλα..

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα! 85 κιλα σημερα! 1κιλο πανω απο το σαββατο. ευχαριστημενη ειμαι!αυτος ακριβως ηταν ο στοχος μου για το πασχα...
συνεχιζουμε απο κει που ειχαμε μεινει σαν να μη συνεβει τιποτα. και θα ειναι πιο ευκολο τωρα που εχω αηδιασει καθε τι γλυκο και λιπαρο.
καλη συνεχεια σε ολους μας λοιπον!

----------


## chocolate_ed

Χρόνια Πολλά!
Σήμερα λογικά είμαι 54. Δεν το ψάχνω και πολύ..

----------


## Ciciliana

σημερα ζυγιστικα 59,6 να κι ενα θετικο.. μπορει να εχω να δω 5 κ απτο καλοκαιρι.

----------


## onelifeonechance

-500 gr
66 ολα

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

84,5 σημερα
-0,5 απο χθες

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49,5! Αναιμακτα περασε το πασχα, ευτυχως...

----------


## Marry Poppins

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 49,5! Αναιμακτα περασε το πασχα, ευτυχως...


πως κατάφερες απο 100 κατι κιλά να φτάσεις κάτω απο 50?? απίστευτο!!! 
πόσο ύψος έχεις?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by Marry Poppins_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 49,5! Αναιμακτα περασε το πασχα, ευτυχως...
> 
> 
> ...


1.60-1.63. Νηστεψα για κοντα ενα χρονο, αλλα τελικα ειχα κολιτιδα και μονιμο πρηξιμο (που εγω νομιζα για παχος), πριν κατι μηνες το γυρισα σε πρωτεινουχα διατροφη και κρατιεμαι σταθερη. Τωρα γυμναζομαι στο σπιτι με ελλειπτικο, το'χω αφησει τις μερες του πασχα αλλα θα το ξαναπιασω οταν φυγει η μανα μου. 

Οποτε συναψη:

- Θρεπτικη διαιτα με μικρα γευματα (οταν εχεις ολα τα θρεπτικα που χρειαζεσαι το σωμα σου δεν ζηταει φαι γιατι δεν σου λειπει κατι, και η νηστεια που εκανα ηταν πλουσιο σε λαχανικα, νηστεψα και το λαδι. Ηταν δυσκολο να ξεπερασω 1000 θερμιδες)

- Εξασκηση στο σπιτι στη ανεση μου, (αν και το αρχισα συστηματικα προσφατα, εχω δει μεγαλο αποτελεσμα απο αποψη γραμμωσης στα ποδια κυριως, μολις πηρα και για κοιλιακους).

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

84 ολα σημερα! αλλο μισο κιλακι χαθηκε. στον αγυριστο!
καλημερα!

----------


## arte

Κορίτσια καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
Να μπω κι εγω στο ζύγισμα? Καθε μέρα ζυγίζομαι λες κι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ξυπνήσω καμια μέρα 2-3 κιλα πιο αδυνατη...πφφφφ...κρίμα που δεν γίνεται ομως κριμα!
Κάνω Ατκινσ και τη χάλασα μόνο μια μέρα τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα και μετα μπήκα πάλι στο πρόγραμμα.
Σημερα λοιπόν ειμαι 78.400 τοσο ήμουν όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα οπότε μια χαρά...νομιζω!:blush:

----------


## onelifeonechance

-400 
65.6

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

83.3
-700!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ακομα σταθερα παιζω στο 49-49,8. Να δουμε τωρα αν θα κρατηθω σταθερη.

----------


## pumyra

Καλημέρα! Ας ξεκινήσω και εγώ το report μου...
55.8 σήμερα, από 56.1 χθες... -0.3... 
Είναι μακρύυυυς ο δρόμος για την Ιθάκη, αλλά θα φτάσουμε, πού θα πάει!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by arte_
> Κορίτσια καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!
> Να μπω κι εγω στο ζύγισμα? Καθε μέρα ζυγίζομαι λες κι υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ξυπνήσω καμια μέρα 2-3 κιλα πιο αδυνατη...πφφφφ...κρίμα που δεν γίνεται ομως κριμα!
> Κάνω Ατκινσ και τη χάλασα μόνο μια μέρα τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα και μετα μπήκα πάλι στο πρόγραμμα.
> Σημερα λοιπόν ειμαι 78.400 τοσο ήμουν όλη την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα οπότε μια χαρά...νομιζω!:blush:


arte καλημέρααααααααααααααα..... εκινήσαμε τα ίδια κιλά περίπου, έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο και κάνουμε την ίδια διατροφή!!!!!όμως εγώ έχω κολλήσει. φτάνω τουσ 17 υδ τηην ημέρα και από θερμίδες 1500-1800..εσύ πως πας?

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας κι απο μενα!! Απο σημερα κι εγω πισω στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα!

Σημερα 78 :thumbdown:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

+100 σημερα
83.4

----------


## arte

arte καλημέρααααααααααααααα..... εκινήσαμε τα ίδια κιλά περίπου, έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο και κάνουμε την ίδια διατροφή!!!!!όμως εγώ έχω κολλήσει. φτάνω τουσ 17 υδ τηην ημέρα και από θερμίδες 1500-1800..εσύ πως πας? [/quote]

Γειά σου loukouloukou  :Smile: )
Εγω τρώω κάτω απο 10-12υδ την ημέρα και 1200-1500 θερμίδες βαρειά βαρειά.
Εχω κολλήσει στα 78.400...πρωι ζυγίζομαι τόσα...βράδυ ζυγίζομαι πάλι τόσα...σήμερα αδιαθέτησα πάλι στα ίδια...ε τι να πω ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσει κάποια στιγμη:smirk:
Εχω χάσει βέβαια πολλούς πόντους το παραδέχομαι αλλά γυμνάζομαι κι όλας οπότε βοηθάει κι αυτό στους πόντους.
Εσύ κάνεις καθόλου γυμναστικη?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,9 (-100)

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by arte_
> arte καλημέρααααααααααααααα..... εκινήσαμε τα ίδια κιλά περίπου, έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο και κάνουμε την ίδια διατροφή!!!!!όμως εγώ έχω κολλήσει. φτάνω τουσ 17 υδ τηην ημέρα και από θερμίδες 1500-1800..εσύ πως πας?


Γειά σου loukouloukou  :Smile: )
Εγω τρώω κάτω απο 10-12υδ την ημέρα και 1200-1500 θερμίδες βαρειά βαρειά.
Εχω κολλήσει στα 78.400...πρωι ζυγίζομαι τόσα...βράδυ ζυγίζομαι πάλι τόσα...σήμερα αδιαθέτησα πάλι στα ίδια...ε τι να πω ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσει κάποια στιγμη:smirk:
Εχω χάσει βέβαια πολλούς πόντους το παραδέχομαι αλλά γυμνάζομαι κι όλας οπότε βοηθάει κι αυτό στους πόντους.
Εσύ κάνεις καθόλου γυμναστικη? [/quote]

εγώ φαντάσου χτες έφαγα 12-13 υδ και 1400-1500 θερμίδες και σήμερα με δείχνει +1,5. αδιαθετώ σε 1 βδομάδα (8 του μήνα)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

82,9 σημερα!
-500 απο χθες
αλλα με επιφυλαξη γιατι η ζυγαρια μου ειναι τρελη! 
αυριο θα ξερω πιο σιγουρα

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arte_
> arte καλημέρααααααααααααααα..... εκινήσαμε τα ίδια κιλά περίπου, έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο και κάνουμε την ίδια διατροφή!!!!!όμως εγώ έχω κολλήσει. φτάνω τουσ 17 υδ τηην ημέρα και από θερμίδες 1500-1800..εσύ πως πας?
> 
> 
> ...


εγώ φαντάσου χτες έφαγα 12-13 υδ και 1400-1500 θερμίδες και σήμερα με δείχνει +1,5. αδιαθετώ σε 1 βδομάδα (8 του μήνα) [/quote]
Τι να πω...υπομονη...?
Εγώ πάντως είμαι αποφασισμένη να μην απελπιστώ και να συνεχίσω.
Σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια φυσικα 78.400.
Α τώρα το απόγευμα μ'άπιασε μια πεινα ακατάσχετη πως κρατήθηκα και δεν έφαγα τα πάντα δεν ξέρω.Τόσες μέρες κάνω ατκινς δεν είχα αισθανθεί ούτε πείνα ούτε λαιμαργία καθόλου,σήμερα χαμόςςς!!!2 πλυντήρια ρούχα σιδέρωσα για να ξεχαστω :wow:

----------


## LaLuna

χτες ξεκινησα ατκινς 76,6 κιλα και σημερα ειμαι 75,6!!!!!!!
βεβαια ειναι υγρα αλλα δεν πειραζει:grin:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arte_
> arte καλημέρααααααααααααααα..... εκινήσαμε τα ίδια κιλά περίπου, έχουμε τον ίδιο στόχο και κάνουμε την ίδια διατροφή!!!!!όμως εγώ έχω κολλήσει. φτάνω τουσ 17 υδ τηην ημέρα και από θερμίδες 1500-1800..εσύ πως πας?
> 
> 
> ...


εγώ φαντάσου χτες έφαγα 12-13 υδ και 1400-1500 θερμίδες και σήμερα με δείχνει +1,5. αδιαθετώ σε 1 βδομάδα (8 του μήνα) [/quote]

εγω παντα φουσκωνω πριν τη περιοδο μου και δεν κινειται τιποτα μεχρι να ερθει το αιμα και μετα ξεφουσκωνω αποτομα. Ισως σου συμβαινει το ιδιο.

----------


## arte

77.200 σήμερα yesss!!!:bouncy::lol::bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49-ολα. +100 απο χτες.

----------


## arte

77.200 kai shmera,ta idia me x8es...

----------


## brazil

Arte καλημερα! Επειδη ειμαστε στα ιδια κιλα περιπου, τι υψος εχεις?? Και τι διατροφη ακολουθεις? Βλεπω οτι εχεις κανει πολυ καλη προοδο! Καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα brazil  :Smile: 
Κάνω Ατκινς εδω και 3 εβδομάδες περίπου.
Είμαι 1.65 και ξεκίνησα με 80.200,δεν έχασα πολυ σε κιλά αλλα έχω χάσει τουλάχιστον 10 πόντους απο τη μέση και χωράω σε παντελόνι που φόραγα πριν 3 χρόνια.
Είμαι πολυ ευχαριστημένη γενικά με την ατκινς και παρόλο που λατρεύω τους υδ/κες δεν μου λείπουν καθόλου και αισθάνομαι μια χαρα.
Οπότε θα to συνεχίσω...
Εσύ τι δίαιτα κάνεις?

----------


## brazil

Καλη συνεχεια, ναι εχω ακουσει πολλα καλα λογια για την ατκινς, απλα εγω δεν μπορω να περιοριστω τοσο πολυ χωρις υδατανθρακες. Εγω να σου πω εχω μια διατροφη απο διαιτολογο που μου ειχε δωσει περσι, αλλα ψαχνομαι μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση να πεσω με τα μουτρα!!

----------


## pumyra

28/04 56.1
29/04 55.8
30/04 55.3
01/05 54.8
02/05 54.5

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

83,2
+300 σταθερα απο προχθες!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by pumyra_
> 28/04 56.1
> 29/04 55.8
> 30/04 55.3
> 01/05 54.8
> 02/05 54.5



κατσε καλε! πως χανεις ~μισο κιλο τη ημερα; 

τι συμφωνια με το συμπαν εχεις κανει;

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ακομα 49.

----------


## pumyra

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pumyra_
> 28/04 56.1
> 29/04 55.8
> 30/04 55.3
> ...


...είναι τα πρώτα που φεύγουν... τα υγρα...:sniff:

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλη συνεχεια, ναι εχω ακουσει πολλα καλα λογια για την ατκινς, απλα εγω δεν μπορω να περιοριστω τοσο πολυ χωρις υδατανθρακες. Εγω να σου πω εχω μια διατροφη απο διαιτολογο που μου ειχε δωσει περσι, αλλα ψαχνομαι μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση να πεσω με τα μουτρα!!


Ναι και για μενα ηταν δύσκολες οι πρώτες μέρες χωρίς ούτε μια φρυγανιά πχ. αλλα ήταν μέχρι να ξεκινήσω...τωρα πετάω!λολ
Εγω εντωμεταξύ τους έκοψα σχεδόν τελείως,είναι ζήτημα αν τρώω 6-7 γρ. υδ/κες την ημέρα αλλα δεν θα το συνεχίσω ετσι για πολύ ακόμα,θα προσθέσω σιγά σιγά.
Καλή συνέχεια και σέσένα και καλές κατηφόρες σου ε΄υχομαι,θα τα λεμε :starhit:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σημερα 77,7, -500γρ! Καλη μου αρχη!

----------


## loukouloukou

- 0,5 2 μέρες dukan

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα! 
τεταρτη μερα στα ιδια!

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα!!! 
-1 kιλάκι σήμερα!! 76.200!!!:bouncy::spin::bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49 ακομα... ξαναρχιζω ατκινς, καλη η αποτοξινωση αλλα για να με πιασει πλακωνομαι με τα μουτρα στα φρουτα και πειναω συνεχεια, τουλαχιστον με τη ατκινς με κραταει για ωρες.

----------


## pumyra

28/04 56.1
29/04 55.8
30/04 55.3
01/05 54.8
02/05 54.5
03/05 ... τα ίδια... :sniff:

----------


## LaLuna

29/4 76,6
30/4 75,6
01/5 75,3
02/5 75,1
03/5 74,5

----------


## loukouloukou

1/5 81,8
2/5 81,2
3/5 80,1

----------


## vivian20

Να μαι και γω. Μετα απο ενα διατροφικο οργιο που κρατησε αρκετο καιρο (δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ποτε) ειπα να επανελθω στην διαιτα σοβαρα. Και ζυγιστικα. Οποτε ξεκιναω απο τα 55 κιλα (βραδινο ζυγισμα). Ε... και χανοντας 1 κιλο την εβδομαδα ελπιζω να φτασω τον στοχο μου. Απο δω και περα δεν εχει σκαμπανεβασματα, ατασθαλιες, πισωγυρισματα. Τελειωσε. Ηρθε καλοκαιρι και θα γινω αδυνατη. ^^ 

55 κιλα λοιπον σημερα.

----------


## vivian20

54.800 (-200 g)

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

στα ιδια. 49 ακομα. 1η μερα ατκινς (ξανα)

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 77,1, -600γρ. Αρχιζει να φευγει το πρηξιμο του πασχα και σιγα σιγα θα μπω σε ρυθμο πραγματικης απωλειας!

----------


## arte

Καλημέρα...76.200 ακατέβατα και σήμερα!

----------


## brazil

Μπραβο Αρτε! Γιατι δεν αλλαζεις και το τικερακι σου να φανει πιο ομορφα η απωλεια??

----------


## pumyra

28/04 56.1
29/04 55.8
30/04 55.3
01/05 54.8
02/05 54.5
03/05 ... τα ίδια... 
04/05 ... άντε πάλι τα ίδια... τουλάχιστον κατεβαίνω πόντους από μέση και περιφέρεια... (αλλά θέλω και να αλλάξω το βάρος στο ticker-άκιιιιιι :grin: :Big Grin: )

----------


## sasa14

pumyra να ρωτήσω πως έχασες τόσα κιλά σε λίγες μέρες??

----------


## O.k.

ʼντε κάτι πάει να γίνει....

----------


## pumyra

sasa14 ουσιαστικά έχασα 1.5 κιλό σε μια βδομάδα και πρέπει να είναι και κυρίως υγρά - ακολουθώ ένα πρόγραμμα με υποκατάστατο γεύματος (http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...d.php?tid=2363) και ήπια άσκηση (περπάτημα)... Το θέμα είναι στην δεύτερη εβδομάδα τί ρυθμό απώλειας βάρους θα έχω γιατί όλοι όσοι ξεκινάμε διατροφή, την πρώτη βδομάδα χάνουμε περισσότερα καθώς είναι και τα υγρά...!!!

----------


## sasa14

ευχαριστώ...
εγώ πάντως όοοοοοτι δίαιτα και να κάνω πάντα 1 κιλό με 0,5 την εβδομάδα χάνω!!

τις τελευταίες 3 εβδομάδες δεν μπορώ να κλείσω το στόμα μου...όλο πεινάω και όλο τρωω κυρλίως τα βράδια..
αύριο πλάντως ξεκιονάω κανονικά και θα ζυγιστώ..
πρίν 3 εβδομάδες ήμουν 53 ,,τώρα θα δούμε !!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

82,7
-200 απο χθες

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Μπραβο Αρτε! Γιατι δεν αλλαζεις και το τικερακι σου να φανει πιο ομορφα η απωλεια??


Ευχαριστώ!Λεω να το αλλάξω στα 75 :wink1:

----------


## j.feel

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση όρων χρήσης.

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσακια μου,αν και νιωθω παρα πολλααααααααααααα κιλα μπροστα σε εσας (οχι οτι δεν ειμαι δηλαδη)ειπα κι εγω να τα γραψω.Ξεκινησα ατκινς την Δευτερα και μαλλον ημουνα πολυ τυχερη γιατι ξεκινησα 147,9,εχθες ημουνα 144,6 και σημερα 143,7,ελπιζω να μην σας ενοχλει το τοσοοοο μεγαλο νουμερο μου:spin:φιλια πολλα!!!

----------


## arte

καλημέρα! 76.400 σημερα..+200γρ απο χτες αλλα δεν αγχώνομαι ολα καλα!:love:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

σταθερα 82.7 σημερα

----------


## pumyra

...δεύτερη βδομάδα...
05/05 54.5 σταθερά, αλλά λιγότεροι πόντοι :thumbup: οπότε με καλύπτει!

----------


## vivian20

54.6 σημερα. αντε σιγα σιγα να φτασω το 54

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας! Σημερα σταθερη στα 77,1!

----------


## pumyra

...Πολύ "σταθερότητα" βρε παιδιά...! :tumble: κάποιος ας κάνει την αρχή προς τα κάτω!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by Αδαμαντια_
> Καλημερα κοριτσακια μου,αν και νιωθω παρα πολλααααααααααααα κιλα μπροστα σε εσας (οχι οτι δεν ειμαι δηλαδη)ειπα κι εγω να τα γραψω.Ξεκινησα ατκινς την Δευτερα και μαλλον ημουνα πολυ τυχερη γιατι ξεκινησα 147,9,εχθες ημουνα 144,6 και σημερα 143,7,ελπιζω να μην σας ενοχλει το τοσοοοο μεγαλο νουμερο μου:spin:φιλια πολλα!!!


Ειμαστε εδω να αλληλοβοηθησουμε ^_^, ειτε ειναι 5 κιλα ειτε ειναι 1005 κιλα. Χαιρομαστε (μιλαω πλυθηντικο γιατι πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει ατομο στο φορυμ που δεν θα χαιρεται) οταν βλεπουμε ατομα που προοδευουν. Μη μας ντρεπεσαι, ειμαστε πανω κατω μικροοικογενεια, με τις συμβουλες μας, τις διαμαχες μας, τις παρεξηγησεις και μικροτσακομους μας. Σ'αγαπαμε οπως και να εισαι =D (και εγω ακομα πιο πολυ αν τυχει και μου πεις τιποτα αριθμους του λοττο που να κερδισουν.. θελω να παρω μια καρεκλα μασαααααζ!!! >_< , ειναι ακριβες οι ατιμες!)

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ακομα 49 αλλα μαζευεται το δερμα, ενα τζιν που πηρα τη περασμενη βδομαδα στενο, ψηλοσακουλιαζει. 

Δευτερη μερα (νομιζω) ατκινς, χωρις κετοση ακομα.

----------


## Yiannis_ed

Είναι τεράστιο λάθος το καθημερινό ζύγισμα...Μια φορά την εβδομάδα ζυγιζόμαστε, κατά προτίμηση, πρωί πρωί, μετά το ξύπνηνα και αφού έχουμε πάει τουαλέτα...Θα μου πείτε, φυσικά, ότι δεν σας λέω κάτι καινούριο...κι εγώ, θα σας απαντήσω με ερώτηση..."γιατί, τότε, το κάνετε?"...Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά αγχώνεστε χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία και το άγχος είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος όσο καιρό κάνουμε δίαιτα...:yes:

----------


## pumyra

> _Originally posted by Yiannis_
> Είναι τεράστιο λάθος το καθημερινό ζύγισμα...Μια φορά την εβδομάδα ζυγιζόμαστε, κατά προτίμηση, πρωί πρωί, μετά το ξύπνηνα και αφού έχουμε πάει τουαλέτα...Θα μου πείτε, φυσικά, ότι δεν σας λέω κάτι καινούριο...κι εγώ, θα σας απαντήσω με ερώτηση..."γιατί, τότε, το κάνετε?"...Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά αγχώνεστε χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία και το άγχος είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος όσο καιρό κάνουμε δίαιτα...:yes:


...:thumbup:Σωστά...μια "κακιά" συνήθεια που πρέπει να κοπεί...θα κοπεί όμως...?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by Yiannis_
> Είναι τεράστιο λάθος το καθημερινό ζύγισμα...Μια φορά την εβδομάδα ζυγιζόμαστε, κατά προτίμηση, πρωί πρωί, μετά το ξύπνηνα και αφού έχουμε πάει τουαλέτα...Θα μου πείτε, φυσικά, ότι δεν σας λέω κάτι καινούριο...κι εγώ, θα σας απαντήσω με ερώτηση..."γιατί, τότε, το κάνετε?"...Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά αγχώνεστε χωρίς λόγο κι αιτία και το άγχος είναι πολύ κακός σύμβουλος όσο καιρό κάνουμε δίαιτα...:yes:


θα το σταματαγα, αλλα αγχωνομαι. Χρειαζομαι βεβαιωση οτι δεν εκανα κατι λαθος τη προηγουμενη αλλιως με πιανει παρανοια. 

Πιο πολυ κοιταζω για να ξερω οτι δεν ξεφυγα και εχω ακομα τον ελεγχο.

----------


## brazil

Κι εγω το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι ενδεικτικο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα, αλλα οποτε δεν το κανω και το αφηνω για μια φορα την εβδομαδα καπου χανω τον ελεγχο! Γιατι να ειμαστε τοσο απολυτοι? Οτι ταιριαζει στον καθενα βρε παιδια!

Σημερα 76,7 και καλο Σαββατοκυριακο!

----------


## loukouloukou

79.7

----------


## arte

75.600 σήμερα...ευχαριστώ πολύ Κε Ατκινς!!!!:lol:
Στα 75 θ'αλλάξω και τικεράκι  :Wink:

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

πφφφ 4η μερα στα ιδια .. λετε να φταιει που δεν εχω παει τουαλετα?

----------


## vivian20

54 kg!! επιτελους. αλλα θα αλλαξω tickerακι στις 10 μαιου ^^ (deadline). τι ωραια παντως. μακαρι αυριο να ειμαι ακομη 54 kg.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> πφφφ 4η μερα στα ιδια .. λετε να φταιει που δεν εχω παει τουαλετα?


ναι, παιζει. Εγω εχω πεσει και εναμισι κιλο μετα απο δραση τσαι σεννας.. (τη αλλη μερα το πρωι)

----------


## pumyra

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Yiannis_
> Είναι τεράστιο λάθος το καθημερινό ζύγισμα......:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


...αχ και εγώ... Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα προσπάθεια να μην ζυγιστώ, αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα... την κοιτούσα και με κοιτούσε :spin:!!!... και ναι!!!54 σήμερα!!!

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by pumyra_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Γεια. ^^ Επειδη θελουμε πανω κατω να φτασουμε στα ιδια κιλα, αναρωτιομουν ποσο υψος εχεις. Αντε να βρω συντροφισες στο αγωνα για τα τελευταια κιλακια.

----------


## pumyra

1.63, και θέλω να φτάσω τα 51.5 (βασικά να μειώσω το ποσοστό λίπους μου που για το ύψος μου είναι πολύ και με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να χάσω πόντους, όχι τόσο κιλά, οπότε αν στα 52-53 είμαι ok, δεν θα το επιδιώξω για παρακάτω. Απλά επειδή ήμουν 51.5 πριν από λιγότερο ένα χρόνο και... τα ρούχα μου είναι για 51.5, έβαλα αυτόν τον στόχο!). Εσύ? (sorry σε κάποιους που αυτό το post ξεφεύγει λίγο από το topic...)

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by pumyra_
> 1.63, και θέλω να φτάσω τα 51.5 (βασικά να μειώσω το ποσοστό λίπους μου που για το ύψος μου είναι πολύ και με ενδιαφέρει κυρίως να χάσω πόντους, όχι τόσο κιλά, οπότε αν στα 52-53 είμαι ok, δεν θα το επιδιώξω για παρακάτω. Απλά επειδή ήμουν 51.5 πριν από λιγότερο ένα χρόνο και... τα ρούχα μου είναι για 51.5, έβαλα αυτόν τον στόχο!). Εσύ? (sorry σε κάποιους που αυτό το post ξεφεύγει λίγο από το topic...)


εγω εχω υψος 1.66 m και ελπιζω να φτασω τα 51 κιλα. (εχω να υπαρξω 51 κιλα απο το δημοτικο γιατι παντοτε ημουν παχουλη). και μενα οι ποντοι με ενδιαφερουν κυριως και το να καταφερω να πηγαινω για ψωνια χωρις να εχω το αγχος αν θα να μπω στα ρουχα που θα δοκιμασω και χωρις να αισθανομαι οτι με στενευουν. (ειναι απαισιο συναισθηματα αυτο). ^^ μια χαρα παντως. καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου. θα μιλησουμε και με u2u.  :Smile:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλησπερα!
τα ιδια και σημερα! σπαστικο ειναι!
εγω προτιμω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα συνειδητα γιατι και τις 2 φορες που πηγα να το κανω εβδομαδιαιο ανεβηκα με μεγαλες προσδοκιες στη ζυγαρια και δεν ειχα χασει γραμαριο! Η Aπογοητευση! αλλιως ειναι νε λες δεν εκανα τιποτα σημερα κι αλλιως δεν εκανα τιποτα οοολη την εβδομαδα!!!
οπως βλεπετε ειμαι η αισιοδοξια προσωποποιημενη!!!

----------


## gerakina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zwhtsa_
> πφφφ 4η μερα στα ιδια .. λετε να φταιει που δεν εχω παει τουαλετα?
> 
> 
> ναι, παιζει. Εγω εχω πεσει και εναμισι κιλο μετα απο δραση τσαι σεννας.. (τη αλλη μερα το πρωι)


και εγω το εχω παθει αυτο... ασε το φουσκωμα ... ανυποφορο!
εγω παιρνω χαπια σεννας.

----------


## chocolate_ed

53 και σήμερα. Παιδιά σέννα που μπορώ να βρω; Είμαι πρησμένη αυτές τις μέρες και δεν λέω να ξεφουσκώσω.. Υπάρχει στα φαρμακεία; Δεν αντέχω άλλο με το έντερο.

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

Λογικα σε μαγαζι με ειδη υγιεινης διατροφης , με βοτανα ...

----------


## chocolate_ed

Δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο κοντά μου. Δηλαδή όχι σε φαρμακείο ε; Πω τι θα κάνω θα σκάσω δεν μπορώ άλλο.

----------


## pumyra

...και τα ακτινίδια βοηθάνε πολύ... καθώς και αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα...

----------


## chocolate_ed

Τα ακτινίδια δεν με βοηθάνε και τόσο. Και αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα δεν βρίσκω πουθενά. Σέννα λέω να δοκιμάσω. Πόσο να κοστίζει; είναι ακριβό;

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by chocolate_
> Τα ακτινίδια δεν με βοηθάνε και τόσο. Και αποξηραμένα δαμάσκηνα δεν βρίσκω πουθενά. Σέννα λέω να δοκιμάσω. Πόσο να κοστίζει; είναι ακριβό;


χωρις να κανω διαφημιση σε καποιο προιον και ουτε εχω καποιο οφελος, εγω θα σου προτεινα τα δισκια dulcolax. εγω τα χρησιμοποιω οταν παρουσιαζω περιστασιακα προβλημα δυσκοιλιοτητας. δεν κοστιζουν ακριβα (κατω απο 5 ευρω τα 40 δισκια) και δρουν μεσα σε 6-12 ωρες. ή αν θελεις καποια πιο αμεση λυση υπαρχουν και τα υποθετα αλλα δεν θα τα συνιστουσα γιατι δεν καθαριζουν το εντερο εντελως ενω τα χαπια, το .... εμμμ.... αδειαζουν πληρως. :P

----------


## chocolate_ed

Ξέρεις τι; δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι τα χάπια και προτιμώ να δοκιμάσω κάτι φυσικό πρώτα. Πάω κανονικά χμμ.. για την ανάγκη αλλά έχω πάθει τυμπανισμό γιατί έφαγα βλακείες αυτές τις μέρες και πρήστηκα και δεν νιώθω άδεια..

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by chocolate_
> Δεν έχει κάτι τέτοιο κοντά μου. Δηλαδή όχι σε φαρμακείο ε; Πω τι θα κάνω θα σκάσω δεν μπορώ άλλο.


Εγω περνω τουτο
http://www.tsai.gr/senna-p-243.html?byorigin=2
και επισεις εχω δει στο σουπερ μαρκετ, στο τμημα με τα τσαι, με το ονομα "τσαι αιγιπτου".

Λεει 4 ωρες και τα σχετικα, αλλα εγω βαζω καμια 10αρια φυλλαρακια στη κανατα του καφε για γαλλικο, βαζω νερο στη καφετιερα, και το αφηνω και γινεται. Μεχρι να αδειασει ολο το νερο, εχει κανει τη εκχυληση του. Αναλογα ποσο δυνατο το χρειαζομαι, το αφηνω. Στη καφετιερα δεν κρυωνει κιολλας και μπορω να το αφησω για καμια ωρα. Το ιδιο κανω με ολα τα τσαι, το χυμα παει σε φιλτρο κανονικα αντι για τον καφε, τα φακελακια τα βαζω μεσα στη κανατα.

----------


## chocolate_ed

Θα πάω σήμερα να ψάξω.Ευχαριστώ!
Με τη κανάτα ε; Μακάρι να βρω να δοκιμάσω σήμερα γιατί δεν την παλεύω είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.

----------


## vivian20

54.100 σημερα. ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι λιγοτερο.

----------


## chocolate_ed

Τα ίδια και σήμερα 53.

Βρήκα φύλλα αιγύπτου κάναβος σήμερα. Στις οδηγίες χρήσης λέει σε 1 ποτήρι κρύο νερό να βάλω 8-10 φύλλα. Να τα αφήσω 20 λεπτά και μετά το πίνω. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι ζεσταίνω το νερό. Να το βάλω σε κρύο λέτε;

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

82 ολα σημερα!
-700!!!
καποια στιγμη πρεπει να αλλαξω και το τικερακι...:bisou:

----------


## arte

75 σήμερααα!!! :bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by chocolate_
> Θα πάω σήμερα να ψάξω.Ευχαριστώ!
> Με τη κανάτα ε; Μακάρι να βρω να δοκιμάσω σήμερα γιατί δεν την παλεύω είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.


σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Το καλο ειναι οτι επειδη δεν ειναι καθαρκτικο δεν κανει ανοχη, δηλαδη μπορεις να πινεις καθε μερα χωρις να πρεπει να αυξανεις τη δοση, σε αντιθεση με τα χαπια. 

Υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι υπακτικων. Κοιταξε αυτο

http://www.dyskoiliotita.gr/page.asp?pid=16

----------


## chocolate_ed

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by chocolate_
> Θα πάω σήμερα να ψάξω.Ευχαριστώ!
> Με τη κανάτα ε; Μακάρι να βρω να δοκιμάσω σήμερα γιατί δεν την παλεύω είναι πολύ εκνευριστικό.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ! ξέρεις πως δημιουργήθηκε το φούσκωμα; Έφαγα τις προάλλες κλαμπ κοτόπουλο από την πίτα του παππού και από τότε είμαι σαν έγκυος! δεν ξεφουσκώνω με τίποτα!!! Και μου φαίνεται άλλη μια φορά μου είχε ξαναγίνει με την πίτα του παππού. Είναι πρησμένη η κοιλιά όσο δεν πάει!:sniffle:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by chocolate_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


εγω το γυρισα απο νηστεια σε ατκινς διοτι εχω κολιτιδα, παντα ψωμι και βαρυα υδατανθρουχα φαγητα με κανανε σαν εγκυο. Στη αποτοξινωση που εκανα με φρουτα, παλι ειχα το ιδιο φουσκωμα. Μηπως εχεις το ιδιο; Για απεφυγε για λιγο υδαντανθρακες και φαε καθαρα φαγητα (οχι επεξεργασμενα), κρεας, αυγο, ψαρι κτλ, και δες τι γινεται. Και πολυ νερο (η τουλαχιστον πρασσινο τσαι, το οποιο ενυδατωνει καλυτερα απο ολα τα αλλα μη-νερα)

----------


## chocolate_ed

Μάλλον θα με πείραξε το λάδι από αυτό γιατί έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το λάδι υπερβολικό με πειράζει. Ίσως ήταν πολυχρησιμοποιημένο 'ή πάρα πολύ.. ποιος ξέρει. Πάντως είναι χάλια αίσθηση..:no:

----------


## loukouloukou

79,2 σήμερα υπόλοιπο 9!!!!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

81,7
-300 σημερα!

----------


## arte

Τα ίδια και σήμερα 75  :Smile:

----------


## vivian20

53.800 σημερα. αντε στις 10 του μηνος θα αλλαξω την ενδειξη στο tickerακι. μακαρι να ειμαι λιγοτερα κιλα αυριο.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ακοοοοοοοοοομα 49.... πφφ... θα σταματησω να ζυγιζομαι στο τελος, σειριαλ σε επαναλληψη.

----------


## LaLuna

απο τις 03/05 ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα.....βεβαια χτες και προχτες εφαγα απο αρκετα εως πολυ και εχω να παω....ξερετε που 3 μερες.... :Frown:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

δοκιμασες τσαι σεννας; εγω προσωπικα το προτεινω παντα (θα το δεις και σε αλλα ποστ) γιατι ειναι ασφαλες και δεν προκαλει ανοχη (δεν θα χρειαστει να αυξησης τη δοση με τον χρονο) και εμενα τουλαχιστον, δεν με ποναει στα εντερα.

----------


## LaLuna

λες ε?απλα ποτε στη ζωη μου δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα....
θα δοκιμασω....πρεπει να εχει η μητερα μου

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> λες ε?απλα ποτε στη ζωη μου δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα....
> θα δοκιμασω....πρεπει να εχει η μητερα μου


τσαι ειναι, δε παιζει να σε σκοτωσει παντως =). Σαφως καλυτερα απο χαπια. Εγω το γυρισα γιατι πηρα χαπια μια φορα και ειχα τρομερη δυσφορια και με θεριζανε τα εντερα.

----------


## LaLuna

χαχα σωστα....οποτε παιζει να εχω χασει αλλα το φουσκωμα να αφηνει σταθερη τη ζυγαρια?

----------


## Aimsgirl

Σήμερα το πρωί ήμουν 67,500 . Ελπίζω η καθοδική πορεία να συνεχιστεί και αύριο ..

----------


## sofaki2011

Καλημερούδια και καλή εβδομάδα να χουμε!!!

114,9 έδειξε σήμερα η ζυγαριά κι είμαι μεσ' την τρελλή χαρά !!! 

:yes:

----------


## loukouloukou

εγώ φοβάμαι να ανέβω σήμερα!!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 77,1, αλλα δεν πειραζει, ευχαριστημενη ειμαι!

Loukouloukou, μην φοβασαι, τι ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει?? :wink1:Αντε ανεβα και γραψε!!

----------


## arte

75.400 σήμερα...+400 απο χτες αλλα δεν αγχώνομαι νεράκι 8α ειναι  :Smile:

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα, σημερα 77,1, αλλα δεν πειραζει, ευχαριστημενη ειμαι!
> 
> Loukouloukou, μην φοβασαι, τι ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορει να συμβει?? :wink1:Αντε ανεβα και γραψε!!


ζυγίστηκα χτες το πρωϊ!!!  :Smile: 

σήμερα δεν τολμώ!!!!χτες έφαγα ΠΟΛΥ. όχι εκτός dukan αλλά ΠΟΛΥ. ʼλλο που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω!!!έχω καθυστέρηση, το τεστ αρνητικό, πρησμένη full αλλά μέσα στο σκ έχασα 0,5. ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## vivian20

53.700 σημερα. αργα- αργα, αλλα σταθερα ευτυχως, κατεβαινω. αντε να δω τι θα δω αυριο.

----------


## LaLuna

εγω εχω νευτα...+200 σημερα και τουαλετα 0......
σημερα θα πιω φυλλα σενας γιατι θα εκραγω

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> εγω εχω νευτα...+200 σημερα και τουαλετα 0......
> σημερα θα πιω φυλλα σενας γιατι θα εκραγω


τι φύλλα είναι αυτά? θα τα χρειαστώ!!4η μέρα off σήμερα!

----------


## LaLuna

κι εσυ ε?
http://www.tsai.gr/senna-p-243.html

απο ζυγαρια πως εισαι?φαινεται να χανεις η στασιμη?

----------


## pumyra

Επιτέλους κάτω από 54!!! 53,7!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> κι εσυ ε?
> http://www.tsai.gr/senna-p-243.html
> 
> απο ζυγαρια πως εισαι?φαινεται να χανεις η στασιμη?


μέσα στο σκ έχασα 0,5 και σήμερα αδιαθέτησα κιόλας!!!έλα παναγία μου!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> κι εσυ ε?
> http://www.tsai.gr/senna-p-243.html
> 
> ...


Ναι ρε συ, αυτο που σου ελεγα, με το που ερχεται το αιμα ξεφουσκωνω και εγω, εχω καθυστερηση αλλα το τεστ και μενα ειναι αρνητικο, και η μαλλον μπερδεψα μερες η εχουν λαλησει οι ορμονες μου με αυτον τον καιρο. Παντως το βαρος μου, στασημο! φαω δε φαω....

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ζυγίστηκα τώρα, άλλα -300 απο χτές.δηλ από την παρασκευή -800 και σήμερα 1η μέρα αδιαθεσίας!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

θα παρατηρησεις, αν εισαι σαν εμενα, θα'σαι στασημη μια βδομαδα/δυο πριν τη περιοδο και με το που ερθουν τα ρουχα σου θα πεφτεις γρηγορα :grin: Εγω αναρωτιεμαι αν η δικη μου σταση εχει να κανει με τον κυκλο μου, ααααααααααντε να ερθει το ατιμο να τελειωνω!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> θα παρατηρησεις, αν εισαι σαν εμενα, θα'σαι στασημη μια βδομαδα/δυο πριν τη περιοδο και με το που ερθουν τα ρουχα σου θα πεφτεις γρηγορα :grin: Εγω αναρωτιεμαι αν η δικη μου σταση εχει να κανει με τον κυκλο μου, ααααααααααντε να ερθει το ατιμο να τελειωνω!


εγώ που δεν ξέρω αν πρεπει να χαρώ ή οχι??????
από την μια θέλω πρώτα να χάσω τα κιλά και μετα να μείνω έγκυος (αν σκεφτείς οτι στην πρώτη εγκυμοσύνη ήμουν 85, γέννησα 109 και σε 6 μήνες έφτασα 68 οπου τα κράτησα για αρκετό καιρό) και από την άλλη μόλις είδα τα στραβωμένα μουτσουνάκια άντρα και παιδιού οτι αδιαθέτησα, λέω γαμώτο....

----------


## dimitza

ξεκινησα χθεσ 96.300 σημερα 95.600 -700καλο ξεκινημα εεεεε

----------


## dimitza

Βεβαια ειμαι ετοιμη να σκασω απο πρησμενη κοιλια

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> θα παρατηρησεις, αν εισαι σαν εμενα, θα'σαι στασημη μια βδομαδα/δυο πριν τη περιοδο και με το που ερθουν τα ρουχα σου θα πεφτεις γρηγορα :grin: Εγω αναρωτιεμαι αν η δικη μου σταση εχει να κανει με τον κυκλο μου, ααααααααααντε να ερθει το ατιμο να τελειωνω!
> 
> 
> ...


στη αρχη χαιρομουν που ειχα καθυστερηση, ελεγα να κανω τεστ σε μια βδομαδα, αλλα ημουν ανυπομονη και ηθελα να ξερω για να κοψω τη ατκινς και εντελως το καπνισμα και τον καφε (τωρα κανω 2-3 τσιγαρα τη μερα, απο 10-15) και να παρω φολικο οξυ. Να κοψω και τη γυμναστικη, οποτε εκανα τωρα τεστ, βγηκε αρνητικο και τωρα ειμαι απλα μουτρωμενη.

----------


## vivian20

53.800. ε... μετρια. ηθελα πιο κατω. αλλα και παλι, εχω επιτυχει τον στοχο μου οποτε ας ειμαι χαρουμενη.  :Smile:

----------


## arte

75 σήμερα :bigsmile:

----------


## chocolate_ed

53 και σήμερα..

----------


## pumyra

53.6 --> Πάλι καλά γιατί και εγώ περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω...

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by pumyra_
> 53.6 --> Πάλι καλά γιατί και εγώ περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω...


μπραβο. ^^ και οταν αδιαθετησεις η ζυγαρια θα κατεβει ακομη περισσοτερο. συνεχισε ετσι, τα πας πολυ καλα.  :Smile: 

σημερα: 53.4 kg. ας ειναι καλα η βραδια euruvision κατα την οποια ενω ημουν περιτριγυρισμενη απο πιτσες, μπυρες (και φιλους :P) εγω επινα χαμομηλι. τραγικο. lol.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by vivian20_
> ας ειναι καλα η βραδια euruvision κατα την οποια ενω ημουν περιτριγυρισμενη απο πιτσες, μπυρες (και φιλους :P) εγω επινα χαμομηλι. τραγικο. lol.


πέρα από πλάκα,,,είναι τραγικό!!!κανείς δεν χάθηκε αν φάει μία μέρα πίτσες....

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σε καταλαβαίνω.αδιάθετη εγώ από χτες!!!!πάμε για τον επόμενο μήνα....έχεις άλλο η το πρώτο σου?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


α!!!το ξέχασα!! 78,6 σήμερα (-300)

----------


## vivian20

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by vivian20_
> ας ειναι καλα η βραδια euruvision κατα την οποια ενω ημουν περιτριγυρισμενη απο πιτσες, μπυρες (και φιλους :P) εγω επινα χαμομηλι. τραγικο. lol.
> 
> 
> πέρα από πλάκα,,,είναι τραγικό!!!κανείς δεν χάθηκε αν φάει μία μέρα πίτσες....


φυσικα. απλα δεν μου αρεσει πλεον η γευση. αλλωστε ειχα τσιμπισει για βραδυ κατι μουσμουλα.

και ναι ειναι τραγικο. :P και λιγο ξενερωτο. αλλα ο καθενας εχει τις προτιμισεις του στην γευση του φαγητου. πχ αν κυκλοφορουσε καμια τηγανια με χοιρινο (εεεε θα τσιμπαγα), ή noodles, ή ομελετα με μανιταρια, ή σολομος με σπανακι, ή αγγιναρες, ή παστιτσιο, ή λαζανια, ή φακες (lol. ελεος. παρασυρθηκα και αρχισα να φαντασιωνομαι τα αγαπημενα μου φαγητα).

----------


## arte

75.200 σήμερα...αυτό το 75 πολύ θα με βασανίσει :dork:

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by arte_
> 75.200 σήμερα...αυτό το 75 πολύ θα με βασανίσει :dork:


και εμένα το 78.είναι κιλα σταθμός για πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρό!!!!!!!!!ανεβαίνω κατεβαίνω, τρώω δεν τρώω, 78 η ζυγαριά!!!! έφτασα τα 76 τον φεβρουάριο και μετά το ταξίδι μου στην πράγα γύρισα πάλι 80.ξανά μανα δίαιτα...ξανά μανά 78. πφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## sofaki2011

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα!!! 

114 σήμερα το πρωί !!! -3,7 κιλά δηλαδή :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## xristinakalb

καλημερα !!! σημερα η ζυγαρια μου ειναι στα ιδια 64,4 ! πφφ 
ας ελπισουμε αυριο να πεσει....  :Frown:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το πρωτο =) ευτυχως το σκεφτηκαμε να αρχισουμε προσπαθεια νωρις και ξερουμε τωρα οτι υπαρχει ζητημα. Αλλα σιγα σιγα, με πολυ αγαπη και υπομονη, θα ερθει και αυτο. Κι αν δεν μας ειναι γραπτο μας, θα κοιταξουμε τη επιλογη υιοθεσιας. Ειμαι της νοοτροπιας, η πραξη κανει τη οικογενεια, οποτε δεν ειμαστε σωνει και καλα πρεπει να'χει δικο μας DNA. (αν και θα μ'αρεσε να επαιρνε απο τον αντρα μου γιατι τον θεωρω πολυ ομορφο και καλοσυνατο) :smilegrin:

----------


## fotini86

Καλημέρα κι από μένα...βρε κορίτσια...μήπως το καθημερινό ζύγισμα δεν βοηθάει??Είναι παράνοια...δεν βοηθάει ψυχολογικά...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by fotini86_
> Καλημέρα κι από μένα...βρε κορίτσια...μήπως το καθημερινό ζύγισμα δεν βοηθάει??Είναι παράνοια...δεν βοηθάει ψυχολογικά...


Εμενα με βοηθαει, αλλιως με πιανει παρανοια οτι κατι υπολογισα λαθος. Επισης ειναι καλος τροπος να βλεπω τι μου κανει κατακρατηση και τι οχι.

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arte_
> 75.200 σήμερα...αυτό το 75 πολύ θα με βασανίσει :dork:
> 
> 
> και εμένα το 78.είναι κιλα σταθμός για πολύυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ καιρό!!!!!!!!!ανεβαίνω κατεβαίνω, τρώω δεν τρώω, 78 η ζυγαριά!!!! έφτασα τα 76 τον φεβρουάριο και μετά το ταξίδι μου στην πράγα γύρισα πάλι 80.ξανά μανα δίαιτα...ξανά μανά 78. πφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ φφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ


Εμένα τα δεκαδικα με παιδεύουν πολυ συνήθως.Βέβαια η αλήθεια είναι οτι με την Ατκινς εχω χάσει πάρα πολλους πόντους και αυτό με κάνει να μην απογοητεύομαι και να μην το βάζω κάτω.
θέλει υπομονή γμτ :sniff:
Πως τα πας εσυ?

----------


## pennou

67,200 σημερα....+200 απο χθες....

----------


## LaLuna

ενα δραμα......1 κιλο πανω σημερα.....επιρρεαζει που στις 15 περιμενω να αδιαθετησω και ζυγιστηκα απογευμα???

----------


## Aimsgirl

67,400 πάλι σήμερα... Δε βλέπω να πέφτει. Ελπίζω σε κάτι καλύτερο αύριο .

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49,8 (+800) κατακρατηση σκεφτομαι, η απλα σαμποταριστικα με τη σοκολατα αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## sofaki2011

> _Originally posted by LaLuna_
> ενα δραμα......1 κιλο πανω σημερα.....επιρρεαζει που στις 15 περιμενω να αδιαθετησω και ζυγιστηκα απογευμα???


Σαφώς και επηρεάζει ! Το απογευματινό ζύγισμα πάντα δείχνει παραπάνω γραμμάρια από το πρωινό. 
Αν συνυπολογίσεις και πιθανή κατακράτηση λόγω αναμονής αδιαθεσίας να το το 1 κιλό πάνω...:starhit:

----------


## arte

74.800!!!:bigsmile::bigsmile:

----------


## vivian20

53.600 επειδη χθες το βραδυ εκανα το λαθος να φαω. δεν πειραζει.... αυριο ελπιζω να ειμαι λιγοτερα.

----------


## LaLuna

βρε αρτε ολο ξεχναω...ποσο καιρο την κανεις?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σας εύχομαι ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ότι επιθυμείτε να σας συμβεί!!!!εγώ έγινα πολύ μικρή μανούλα (στα 20) και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν τον χάρηκα όπως θα ήθελα γιατί δούλευα πολύ!!!Τώρα πάμε για το 2ο αν μας αξιώσει ο Θεός!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

49,8 ακομα. Μαλλον σαμποταζ μου εκανα με τοση σοκολατα. Ε, χαλαλι, τη ευχαρηστιθηκα. Σημερα αρχιζουμε παλι =)

----------


## pennou

καλημερα κοριτσια -500 απο χθες...

----------


## xristinakalb

και παλι στα ιδια απο χτες... 64,4 σταθερα ! :sniff::sniff:

να ανησυχισω ??

----------


## arte

καλημερα!!!
74.800 σταθερά και σήμερα :grin:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> το πρωτο =) ευτυχως το σκεφτηκαμε να αρχισουμε προσπαθεια νωρις και ξερουμε τωρα οτι υπαρχει ζητημα. Αλλα σιγα σιγα, με πολυ αγαπη και υπομονη, θα ερθει και αυτο. Κι αν δεν μας ειναι γραπτο μας, θα κοιταξουμε τη επιλογη υιοθεσιας. Ειμαι της νοοτροπιας, η πραξη κανει τη οικογενεια, οποτε δεν ειμαστε σωνει και καλα πρεπει να'χει δικο μας DNA. (αν και θα μ'αρεσε να επαιρνε απο τον αντρα μου γιατι τον θεωρω πολυ ομορφο και καλοσυνατο) :smilegrin:




αυτες ειναι νοοτροπιες σωστες και δυστυχως σπανιζουν....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumb up::thumbup:

----------


## aggeloydaki

κορίτσιαααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααα τα quote προσέχτε λίγο πλζζζζζζζ,τα ματάκια μου  :Big Grin:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by aggeloydaki_
> κορίτσιαααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααα τα quote προσέχτε λίγο πλζζζζζζζ,τα ματάκια μου


σορρυ το διορθωσα....:yes:

----------


## xristinakalb

καλημερα !!! για 2η μερα στα 64,4  :Embarrassment: 
νομιζω τωρα θα ανησυχησω !!!

----------


## pennou

καλημεραααα....ακομα 500γραμ. κατω σημερα....καλα παμε....


pennou 67.2 κιλά στόχος τα 55 κιλά(3η μερα διατροφής) 66,2

----------


## Ciciliana

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> καλημερα !!! για 2η μερα στα 64,4 
> νομιζω τωρα θα ανησυχησω !!!


γιατι καλε?

----------


## xristinakalb

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> καλημερα !!! για 2η μερα στα 64,4 
> νομιζω τωρα θα ανησυχησω !!!
> 
> ...



..εδω και 3 !! τωρα που το συνειδητοποιω μερες η ζυγαρια μου ειναι στα ιδια... :/ δεν θα επρεπε να εχω χασει εστω και 100 γρ ??? μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστα ??

----------


## Ciciliana

δε χανουμε καθε μερα χριστινα, μπορει σημερα να μην ειναι μειων η ζυγαρια, αλλά σε 2 μερες να ειναι -500 , συμβαίνει.

επίσης γιατι κρίνεις απ'τη ζυγαρια?
έχεις χάσει πόντους? αν ναι τότε είσαι μια χαρα... το να κατσεις να αγχωθείς δεν εχει κανενα νοημα κ δε βγαζει πουθενα.

επίσης παιζει ρολο γιατι ζυγίζεσαι.
πχ έχεις κόλλημα και ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα? πχ θες να βλεπεις αν εχεις παρει ή αν εχεις χασει? πως να το πω κόλλημα στο μυαλο :/ , κ δε το λεω σαν κακο..

ή ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα περιμένοντας να χάνεις καθε μερα?!

----------


## xristinakalb

> _Originally posted by Ciciliana_
> δε χανουμε καθε μερα χριστινα, μπορει σημερα να μην ειναι μειων η ζυγαρια, αλλά σε 2 μερες να ειναι -500 , συμβαίνει.
> 
> επίσης γιατι κρίνεις απ'τη ζυγαρια?
> έχεις χάσει πόντους? αν ναι τότε είσαι μια χαρα... το να κατσεις να αγχωθείς δεν εχει κανενα νοημα κ δε βγαζει πουθενα.
> 
> επίσης παιζει ρολο γιατι ζυγίζεσαι.
> πχ έχεις κόλλημα και ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα? πχ θες να βλεπεις αν εχεις παρει ή αν εχεις χασει? πως να το πω κόλλημα στο μυαλο :/ , κ δε το λεω σαν κακο..
> 
> ή ζυγίζεσαι καθε μερα περιμένοντας να χάνεις καθε μερα?!





χμμμ ξερω ναι, δεν χανουμε καθε μερα.. ελπιζω ομως...! :starhit:
βασικα εδω και ενα χρονο συνεχομενα εκανα διαιτα με διαιτολογο και ηξερα σιγουρα πως μ αυτα π μου εβαζε οταν παω θα εχω χασει ! αλλα απ την δευτερα σταματησα να πηγαινω σε εκεινον και κανω μονη μου προγραμμα με οσα εχω μαθει τοσο καιρο... και η αληθεια ειναι πως νιωθω ανασφαλεια μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστα και δν χανω τπτ... :smirk:

----------


## vivian20

54 κιλα σημερα. λογικο γιατι τελικα χθες εφαγα και 2 παγωτα. αλλα δεν θα συνεχιστει αυτη η ανοδικη πορεια. ^^

----------


## brazil

Γεια σας, και σημερα 77,1, δηλαδη σταθερη 1 εβδομαδα τωρα! Αλλα δεν πειραζει, θα πεσει καποια στιγμη....

----------


## konina

σήμερα 83,2 [-200 απο χθές και συνολικα -500 από την αρχη της εβδομαδας]

έχω παραγγείλει και έναν λιπομετρητη για να μετραω πιο σωστά

----------


## loukouloukou

77.9 (-3.9)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

81.2!
-1 κιλο απο χθες
-200 απο προχθες!!!

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> 81.2!
> -1 κιλο απο χθες
> -200 απο προχθες!!!


MPRABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ευχαριστωωωω!!!!
και συ μια χαρα τα πας! αντε να ζησει ο ντουκαν!

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by konina_
> σήμερα 83,2 [-200 απο χθές και συνολικα -500 από την αρχη της εβδομαδας]
> 
> έχω παραγγείλει και έναν λιπομετρητη για να μετραω πιο σωστά


και ήρθε η ωρα της φρικης!!! 47,1% λιπος, 36,3% νερό....... απογοητεύομαι...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by konina_
> σήμερα 83,2 [-200 απο χθές και συνολικα -500 από την αρχη της εβδομαδας]
> 
> έχω παραγγείλει και έναν λιπομετρητη για να μετραω πιο σωστά
> ...


ζυγαρια; πηρα και εγω αλλα λεει αλλα αντι αλλων.

----------


## xristinakalb

σημερα επιτελους ειδαμε διαφορα... στα 63,7 η ζυγαρια μου ! - 700 απο Τριτη και - 1,300 απ την αρχη της εβδομαδας..!  :Big Grin: 
τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθινο το αποτελεσμα γιατι χτες χενυχτισα σε κλαμπ μεχρι 7 και ξυπνησα σημερα στις 2 ! ισως ειναι χαμενα υγρα....! εγω παντως χαιρομαι !

----------


## vivian20

54 kg σημερα. και επαναπροσδιοριζω τον στοχο μου. μακαρι μεχρι τις 20 μαιου να ειμαι σταθερα στα 53.5. αργα- αργα. ειναι ο μονος πραγματικος τροπος για να χασει κανεις λιπος. αλλιως, απλα χανουμε υγρα και τα ξαναπαιρνουμε γρηγορα. οποτε θετω ως στοχο την υγιεινη διατροφη (χωρις πολλα λιπαρα) και θα αρχισω να χρησιμοποιω και τον αραχνιασμενο διαδρομο που εχω.

ευχαριστω το φορουμ που μου εμαθε οτι δεν γινεται να λιμοκτονω για παντα για να διατηρησω τα κιλα μου. ο μονος τροπος ειναι να αυξηθουν οι καυσεις μου. οποτε εγω θα τρωω καθημερινα κανονικα (οχι. υπερβολες) και με ασκηση ελπιζω τα κιλα να κατεβουν.

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οχι ζυγαρια....βγαζει κ η ζυγαρια μου αλλα ειναι οντωσ οτι να'ναι... κανονικο λιπομετρητη...

http://www.bbclub.gr/fitness/gr/prod...on=view&id=253

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

στα ιδια σημερα
πολυ καλο γιατι εφαγα αργα και πολυ εχθες...

----------


## gkate

Αντε να αρχισω κι εγω να καταγραφω τα κιλα μου. Λοιπον ξεκινησα απο 88 κιλα πριν αρκετο καιρο αλλα με σκαμπανεβασματα, τελικα κατοπιν ωριμου σκεψεως ξεκινησα διατροφη διαιτολογου στις 30 Απριλιου στα 86,6 και σημερα ειμαι στα 81.9. Αντε κοριτσια, power!!! Παμε δυνατα!! Καλη συνεχεια σε ολες γιατι το καλοκαιρι ειναι προ των πυλων!!

----------


## arte

74.600!!! :roll:

----------


## pennou

λοιπον σημερα με εδειξε 400 γραμ συν... 



pennou 67.2 κιλά στόχος τα 55 κιλά(3η μερα διατροφής) 66,6

----------


## arte

74.8οο σήμερα αντεεεε πολύ θα παιδευτώ μέχρι να ξεκολλήσω αλλα οκ υπομονη! :Wink:

----------


## xristinakalb

σημερα η ζυγαρια μου -500 γρ !  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:
μα τι γινετε ?? απο δευτερα ξεκινησα 65 και τωρα με δειχνει 62,9 ! μαλλον η ζυγαρια τα εχει παιξει...

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

80.3!!!
-700!!!
ζητωωω!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,5 σημερα, δεν αλλαζω τικερακι ακομα, μηπως και απλα ειναι αφυδατωση με ολο αυτο το τρεξιμο αυτες τις μερες.

----------


## arte

74.600 σήμερα :grin:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

80,6
+300
εμ πως? καθε μερα λαμπρη θα ειναι?? :Big Grin:

----------


## vivian20

54 kg σημερα. σταθερα. ^^

----------


## arte

74!!!!!!

-600 :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## gkate

81,4 σημερα -600!!! Αντε τετοια να βλεπουμε!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

80.3 και προβλεπεται να μεινω αρκετα εδω λογω του προεμηνορυσιακου.
μια ανασα πριν το 7αρακι. ΤΟ ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟ!!!

----------


## arte

74 σταθερά και σήμερα παρόλο που έφαγα πολύ εχτές το βράδυ,έμεινα χαμηλά σε υδ/κες βέβαια αλλα το ξεφτίλισα σε θερμίδες οπότε το 74 ειναι παραπάνω απο σούπερ :Big Grin:

----------


## arte

74 και σήμερα,μια χαρα!:bigsmile:

----------


## gkate

Μετα το χθεσινο υπερφαγικο 82 και παλι ελπιζω αυριο να πεσει  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

79,800!!! επιτελους!
και με κατακρατηση

----------


## aggeloydaki

Λορα Μπράβο!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## arte

74 ακατέβατα :bigsmile:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

+500 σημερα....
80,3
παλι το 8... γκρρρρ...

----------


## konina

μετα απο ενα τελειο 3μερο με τον αντρα μου επεστρεψα +600γρ..... γαμωτο.... κ η πλακα ειναι οτι ετρωγα ψητα με ρυζι και σαλατα -απλα δεν ηξερα πως εχουν μαγειρευτει και δεν μπορουσα να τα ζυγισω- και δεν ήπια καθολου αλκοολ..την εβγαζα με κοκα κολα λαιτ και ανθρακουχο νερο..σκατουλες δηλαδη... και δεν ευχαριστηθηκα το φαγητο και πηρα και γραμμαρια.....:grind::grind::grind::grind : :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα, σημερα 77,6! 

Γιατι εχουν εξαφανιστει ολοι απο το καθημερινο ζυγισμα??? Πηνελοπη, Costance, Granita...?? Εχει συμβει κατι??

----------


## arte

-600 σήμερα!!!73400:lol: :lol:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,4.

----------


## Αδαμαντια_ed

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους
σημερα κι εγω απο 147,9142,1:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## arte

73.600

----------


## brazil

Πω πω Arte!! Εισαι φοβερη! Θελω κι εγω να δω το 73 καποια στιγμη!!! 

Σημερα 77,3! Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!

----------


## O.k.

Ξεκίνησα αντισυλλυπτικά...η γνωστή κατακράτηση....73,800 τα νεύρα μου!!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,5 (+100)

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Πω πω Arte!! Εισαι φοβερη! Θελω κι εγω να δω το 73 καποια στιγμη!!! 
> 
> Σημερα 77,3! Καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους!


και βέβαια θα το δείς!!!:wink2:
τι κάνεις κοπελιά μου?ολα καλά?Κάνεις ακόμα ατκινς ή άλλαξες?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> +500 σημερα....
> 80,3
> παλι το 8... γκρρρρ...


έλειψα και βλέπω θεαματικές αλλαγές!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα 76,7!! Κι αρχιζω και παλι να ειμαι στο τικερακι μου γιατι ειχα παρεκκλινει λιγο αλλα δεν το ειχα αλλαξει!

Arte, καλα ειμαι, δεν ακολουθω ατκινς, δεν αντεξα τον τοσο μεγαλο περιορισμο! Θελω να ακολουθησω μια φυσιολογικη διατροφη με μειωμενες θερμιδες για να μην παρω μετα αποτομα οσα κιλακια χασω. Γιατι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου!

----------


## gkate

81,1 σημερα:flaming:Καταραμενη κατακρατηση της περιοδου!!!

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Καλημερα! Σημερα 76,7!! Κι αρχιζω και παλι να ειμαι στο τικερακι μου γιατι ειχα παρεκκλινει λιγο αλλα δεν το ειχα αλλαξει!
> 
> Arte, καλα ειμαι, δεν ακολουθω ατκινς, δεν αντεξα τον τοσο μεγαλο περιορισμο! Θελω να ακολουθησω μια φυσιολογικη διατροφη με μειωμενες θερμιδες για να μην παρω μετα αποτομα οσα κιλακια χασω. Γιατι αυτο ειναι το προβλημα μου!


Καλημέρα!
Βrasil kι εμένα αυτό είναι το θεματάκι μου,το να μην τα ξαναπάρω αλλα οκ το πήρα απόφαση οτι οι μέρες του ακατάσχετου φαγητού και της κραιπάλης έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί για μενα οπότε αφου απο δω και μπρός θα πρέπει να προσέχω τι τρώγω δεν έχει σημασία αν θα προσέχω τις θερμίδες ή τους υδατάνθρακες.
Ασε που η υπερβολική αυστηρότητα της ατκινς τελικά φαίνεται οτι μου κάνει καλό μια που δεν έχω μέτρο και δεν μπορω ποτέ να σταματήσω στο "λίγο".

----------


## arte

ααα το ξέχασα...74 σήμερα +400 απο χτες λόγω κατακράτησης υποθέτω  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## badgirl11

μπραΒΟ κοριτσαρες! ΛΟΡΑ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ποσο θαθελα ναμαι στο 7!

----------


## gkate

80,7 σημερα!! Και με περιοδο!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

79,7 σημερα! επιτουλους ξαναρχισε να δουλευει!
badgirl11 εισαι πολυ κοντα κι εσυ! μπραβο! μην νομιζεις κι εγω δυσκολευομαι να το πιστεψω ακομα

----------


## brazil

Εγω σημερα στα ιδια! 76,7!

----------


## sofaki2011

112 και συνεχίζουμε!!!:starhit::starhit:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σταθερα 48,5 , ακομα να μου ερθει περιοδος =/

----------


## chocolate_ed

52

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σταθερα παλι, 48,5.
αν δε μου ερθει περιοδος μεχρι αρχη του αλλου μηνα, θα ξανακανω τεστ εγκυμοσυνης, μπας και ηταν λαθος το αλλο...

----------


## gkate

80.3 σημερα!! Τoo good to be true!!

----------


## arte

73800

----------


## karen1985

Mπράβο μπράβο μπράβο!!

its good.. and most important.. ITS TRUE!! :PPPPPP

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> σταθερα παλι, 48,5.
> αν δε μου ερθει περιοδος μεχρι αρχη του αλλου μηνα, θα ξανακανω τεστ εγκυμοσυνης, μπας και ηταν λαθος το αλλο...



να πω με το καλο?? ας είναι για ευχαριστα η στασιμότητα των κιλών :smilegrin:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> σταθερα παλι, 48,5.
> αν δε μου ερθει περιοδος μεχρι αρχη του αλλου μηνα, θα ξανακανω τεστ εγκυμοσυνης, μπας και ηταν λαθος το αλλο...
> 
> ...


απ'το στομα σου!! Βρε ας ερθει αυτο και ας παρω παλι πισω 50 κιλα. Τα κιλα ερχονται και χανονται, τα χρονια που χανονται.. δεν ερχονται!
Η μανα μου με εκανε μεγαλη, και ειμαστε τρεις λαλουν και δυο χορευουν οταν επικοινωνουμε, με τα αδερφια μου που εχω 10 χρονια διαφορα, μια χαρα συνενοουνται...

----------


## O.k.

Κολλημένη ... από 72,5 ως 73.... εδώ και ένα μήνα, που βέβαια ξεκίνησα αντισυλληπτικά....θέλω πως και πως να δω το 6...μπροστα΄!!Πείτε καμιά συμβουλή να ξεκολλήσω....

----------


## arte

73.800 σταθερά και δεν χάνω και πόντους πλέον,μάλλον είμαι σε πλατό...δεν πειράζει όμως θα κάνω υπομονή :yes:

----------


## vivian20

54.2 kg σημερα και ξεκιναω καθημερινο τρεξιμο στον διαδρομο (που κοντευει να πιασει σκονη επειδη δεν τον χρησιμοποιω)

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by arte_
> 73.800 σταθερά και δεν χάνω και πόντους πλέον,μάλλον είμαι σε πλατό...δεν πειράζει όμως θα κάνω υπομονή :yes:


Είμαστε σε παρόμοια φάση...κουράγιο υπομονή και μην ενδώσεις:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p:

----------


## arte

> _Originally posted by O.k._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by arte_
> 73.800 σταθερά και δεν χάνω και πόντους πλέον,μάλλον είμαι σε πλατό...δεν πειράζει όμως θα κάνω υπομονή :yes:
> 
> 
> Είμαστε σε παρόμοια φάση...κουράγιο υπομονή και μην ενδώσεις:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbu p:


κολλημένη κι εσύ ε? 
Μου είπε μια συνάδελφος που επίσης κάνει ατκινς οτι οταν κολλάει τη σπάει και τρώει 2-3 μέρες πατάτες,μακαρόνια,ψωμιά κλπ και ξεκολλάει.
Εγω το φοβάμαι γμτ να το κάνω,δεν ξέρω αν θα σταματήσω στις δυο τρεις μέρες υδατανθρακοφαγίας,οπότε προτιμώ να περιμένω...

----------


## brazil

Στα ιδια και χθες και σημερα! 76,7! Καλο σαββατοκυριακο!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ακομα 79,8!!! για 10η μερα...
εχω αρχισει να τα παιρνω στο κρανιο....

----------


## dimitroula22

λορα μου ηρεμησε κοριτσι μου.....σκεψου ποσες απο μας σε ζηλευουμε ( καλοπροαιρετα παντα) για τα κιλακια σου...μπορει να εισαι σε πλατο....πεισμα και υπομονη και θα ξανακυλησει η ζυγαρια σου!!!!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

dimitroula22 εχεις απολυτο δικιο και τα λεω κι εγω συνεχεια στον εαυτο μου. αλλωστε δεν ειναι πρωτη φορα που βρισκομαι σε πλατο και ξερω πως δουλευει... απλα μετα απο 4 μηνες λιγο εχω κουραστει και οταν η ζυγαρια μενει ακλονητη το μυαλο μου γυριζει σε επικινδυνα εδαφη... αυτο με τσαντιζει πιο πολυ απ ολα. ευχαριστω παντως:starhit:

----------


## dimitroula22

τιποτα καλο μ......απλα σκεψου εγω ειμαι 3 χρονια σε διατροφηηηη ...οποτε ζαρτιερες τα νευρα μου

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

αξια!!! μπραβο!!! εμενα οι 4 μηνες ειναι προσωπικο ρεκορ.... 
καλη συνεχεια μας ευχομαι με μονιμα αποτελεσματα και τα παντα υπο ελεγχο

----------


## dimitroula22

καλη μας συνεχεια καλη μου......ηδη εχεισ φτασει.....εγω θελω ακομα 30 ....πππφφφφφ!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

υπομονη και μην τα σκεφτεσαι ετσι ολα μαζι. χωρισε τα σε πχ πενταδες οποτε πες εχω ακομα 6 σκαλοπατια!
ετσι καθε 5αδα που θα φευγει θα παιρνεις μια ανασα και θα συνεχιζεις για το επομενο σκαλοπατακι. 
βεβαια παντα θα υπαρχουν και οι δυσκολες στιγμες αλλα σε αυτες θα σκεφτομαστε τι εχουμε καταφερει μεχρι στιγμης και θα λεμε <<μπορω! μπορω να παω παρακατω...>> ετσι?

----------


## dimitroula22

ετσιιιιιιιιιιιι :bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,4 παλι. Ξεκινησα παλι ατκινς και ξεφουσκωσα!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

79,5 σημερα
αχ θεουλη μου μην δω παλι το 8 αυριο... δεν θα αντεξω κι αλλο σκοτσεζικο ντουζ...

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> 79,5 σημερα
> αχ θεουλη μου μην δω παλι το 8 αυριο... δεν θα αντεξω κι αλλο σκοτσεζικο ντουζ...


λορα ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια.....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> 79,5 σημερα
> αχ θεουλη μου μην δω παλι το 8 αυριο... δεν θα αντεξω κι αλλο σκοτσεζικο ντουζ...
> 
> ...


thaks!!! επισης!!!

----------


## gkate

80,5 και σημερα μετα την χθεσινη κραιπαλη στα γενεθλια. Και αυριο ειναι μερα ζυγισματος :no:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

79.8
+300 απο χθες

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,7 (+300)

----------


## konina

81.1 (-600) μακαρι να ειναι αληθινο!!!!!!

----------


## konina

81.400 (+300) 

βεβαια ηπια μια μπυρα χθες κ εφαγα κ ενα σοκοφρετακι ...εμεινα εντος θερμιδικων οριων αλλα ενα φουσκωμα στανταρ θα μου το προκαλεσαν...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

αρχισα τις σαλατες, τα φουσκωματα συνεχιζουν. Θα'μαι ετσι για πολυ καιρο, 

49 ολα σημερα

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

79ολα σημερα!
και συνεχιζουμε...

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 81.400 (+300) 
> 
> βεβαια ηπια μια μπυρα χθες κ εφαγα κ ενα σοκοφρετακι ...εμεινα εντος θερμιδικων οριων αλλα ενα φουσκωμα στανταρ θα μου το προκαλεσαν...


το πρωι 81.6 (+200 απο χθες)

πριν λιγο 81.1 (-300 απο χθες) 

αυτη η ζυγαρια με εχει τρελανει!!!

----------


## brazil

Και σημερα 77,3! Καλα αυτη η σταθεροτητα με τρελαινει! Μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι σε αυτα τα κιλα +1 κιλο ή - 1 κιλο για πανω απο 5 μηνες!!!!! Αντε να κουνηθουμε λιγο!!!!

----------


## arte

73 άιντεεέ ξεκολλησα επιτέλους!!!!!:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## arte

72.600  :Embarrassment:

----------


## konina

81.1 όσο χθες

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

δανεισα τη ζυγαρια μου πριν λιγες μερες στη γειτονισσα που προσπαθει να παρει βαρος... οποτε δε θα μετρηθω για λιγες μερες =/

----------


## filipparas

Γνωστός πανηγυρτζής εδώ οπότε μόλις σήμερα το πρωί ενεργήθηκα βρήκα την ευκαιρία και είχα δίκιο...

Σημερινό ζύγισμα 114.8 κιλά και έπεσα κάτω από τα 115 για πρώτη φορά από το 2004... πόσο φιεστάκιας πια;

----------


## loukouloukou

75,5 Σήμερα!

----------


## polinaki1983

Φιλιππε μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!

Εγώ σήμερα είδα κάτι κάτω απο το μισητό 106 αλλά άστο καλύτερα να συγουρευτεί και μετά.

Λουκουμάκι μου??????? πουσε χαμενη βρε?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Φιλιππε μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!
> 
> Εγώ σήμερα είδα κάτι κάτω απο το μισητό 106 αλλά άστο καλύτερα να συγουρευτεί και μετά.
> 
> Λουκουμάκι μου??????? πουσε χαμενη βρε?


Πωλινάκι μουυυυ Καλημέρα..Χάθηκα το ξέρω αλλά είχα εξεταστική και έλιωσα στο διάβασμα. το Σάββατο τελείωσα. Τι κάνει το μπουμπούκι σου?

----------


## polinaki1983

Καλά είναι μεγαλώνει!! Εσένα ο δικός σου?

----------


## loukouloukou

> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλά είναι μεγαλώνει!! Εσένα ο δικός σου?


αγριεύει!!!

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by loukouloukou_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by polinaki1983_
> Καλά είναι μεγαλώνει!! Εσένα ο δικός σου?
> 
> 
> αγριεύει!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## aggeloydaki

φίλιππε μπράβο!!!!τελικά αν το καλοσκεφτείς τελικά δεν βγήκες εκτός στόχου αυτή την εβδομάδα  :Wink:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

μαλιστα.. 47,3 με εβγαλε η ζυγαρια. Δεν το πολυπιστευω γιατι δεν εχουν χαλαρωσει ρουχα κτλ. Αν 2 μερες συνεχομενα το δω, θα αλλαξω τικερακι.

----------


## arte

70.200 ακατέβατα εδω και 3 μέρες  :Big Grin:

----------


## hws_ed

67.0
και έκανα την λιπομέτρηση, είχα καποια διαφορά στο λίπος.

----------


## brazil

Σημερα Πεμπτη 77,5, -400γρ δηλαδη. Δεν αλλαζω τικερακι μεχρι την Δευτερα ομως, γιατι προβλεπεται ενα δυσκολο σκ!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,4 σημερα. Απο τις 20 του μηνα θα μπω σε διατροφη παλι, ερχεται η μανα μου και δεν χαμπαριαζει απο διατροφες

----------


## konina

80.3 (-0.7 απο τη Δευτερα) μακαρι να ειναι αληθινο...............

----------


## gkate

Εγω ψιλοχαλια, απο τη στιγμη που εφυγα για το τριημερο μετα δε μπορω να μπω σε σειρα και κατα συνεπεια το πηρα το κιλακι μου :Mad: 
Απο σημερα τερμα τα ψεμματα, ξανα γερα και σταθερα! Λοιπον 80 σημερα :Frown:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 80.3 (-0.7 απο τη Δευτερα) μακαρι να ειναι αληθινο...............


 επιτέλους είδα το 7!!! 79.8

----------


## gkate

Δεν τολμω να το ομολογησω, ουτε και να αλλαξω το τικερακι αλλα μεσα σε μια μερα εγινε το θαυμα!! 78,5 σημερα:bouncy:

----------


## konina

79,9 (+200) απο χθες

----------


## gkate

78.6 σημερα. Μια χαρα! Ελπιζω να κρατησει

----------


## konina

80.4 +0.7 από την αρχη της εβδομαδας...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ton76

κοριτσια να ρωτησω κατι ? εσας σας πιανει λαιμαργια πριν σας ερθει περιοδος ? 
δυστυχως ενω παω καλα ολο το μηνα μολις ειναι να μου ρθουν ειδικα 2 μερες πριν
σαβουριαζω σαν να μην υπαρχει αυριο!!!! 

φυσικα σημερα 2 μερα περιοδου ζυγιστικα και ειμαι 1.5 κιλο πανω.

νιωθω χοντρη τη περιφερεια μου , τα μπουτια μου σαν κορμους δεντρων !!!

χαλια απογοητευομαι με τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## chocolate_ed

52

εγώ 10 μέρες πριν αδιαθετήσω τρώω συνέχεια.. και πρήζομαι παντού δυστυχώς. Μπορεί να παίρνω 1.5 κιλό αλλά την τρίτη με τέταρτη μέρα της περιόδου το χάνω και αρχίζω και ξεπρήζομαι.

----------


## konina

80.... -0.400 απο χθες αλλα συνεχιζω να ειμαι + 0.300 απο το ζυγισμα της δευτερας... γαμωτο...........

----------


## ton76

chocolate ευχαριστω!!! οντως πρηζομαι παντου λες και με φουσκωνεις με τρομπα. ελπιζω να αρχισω να ξεφουσκωνω συντομα. τουλαχιστον η λαιμαργια μου δεν κραταει πολυ!!!

----------


## konina

ton76 εγω πρηζομαι απιστευτα και δεν χανω κιλα λιγο μετα την ωορρηξια.... αλλα δεν τα χανω ποτε.... ειναι μια εβδομαδα το μηνα οφφ....

----------


## gkate

Μια απο τα ιδια κι εγω με την περιοδο. Συγκεκριμενα τωρα ειμαι αδιαθετη κι εχω κολλησει τρελα! Ασε που θελω να φαω τα παντα!! Αλλα ευτυχως προς το παρον κανω υπομονη και ψιλοκρατιεμαι. Το ζυγισμα της ημερας 78,8, η υπεροχη κατακρατηση που λεγαμε[email protected]#$%@#!!!

----------


## konina

79,5 (-0,5 απο προχθες και -0,2 απο το ζυγισμα της δευτερας), αν αυριο που εχω επισημο ζυγισμα ειναι 79,3 θα ειμαι υπερευχαριστημενη........

----------


## gkate

78.7 και σημερα  :Frown:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

48,5. Ε, εκει παιζω τους τελευταιους μηνες...

----------


## hws_ed

69.0 μετά το χθεσινό υπερφαγικό!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

76,5 σημερα. αργα αλλα σερνεται το καραβακι....

----------


## Katerinio

ποια είναι η σωστή ώρα ζυγίσματος το πρωί?

αφου πάμε τουαλέτα, αφού πιούμε νερό ή αμέσως με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι?

----------


## konina

προσωπικα μετα την τουαλετα κ χωρις να εχω πιει καθολου νερο.... αλλα γενικα προσπαθεις απλα να ζυγιζεσαι την ιδια ωρα παντα και κατω απο τις ιδιες συνθηκες

----------


## Katerinio

σε ευχαριστω πολυ..
και καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι..

----------


## gkate

78.1 σημερα κοριτσαρες μου! Μια χαρα αν κρινω απο την κατακρατηση της περιοδου! Αντε να δουμε αυριο

----------


## Katerinio

Ζυγίστηκα και εγώ σήμερα, 2η ημέρα περιόδου και είμαι 98.2 κιλά.
Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!

----------


## chocolate_ed

51 σήμερα.

Εγώ αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι τα κανονικά κιλά είναι κατά τις 12 το μεσημέρι. Δηλαδή αν σηκωθώ το πρωί 7 με 9 και ζυγιστώ και μετά ξαναζυγιστώ το μεσημέρι χωρίς να έχω φάει με δείχνει μισό με ένα κιλό πάνω από ότι το πρωί. Συνεπώς έχω σαν ώρα ζυγίσματος αν είμαι σπίτι μεσημεριανές ώρες πριν φάω. Τουλάχιστον σε μένα έτσι παρατήρησα.

----------


## gkate

Εγω σημερα ειδα το παραδοξο 77.3 και δεν το πολυπιστευω για να'μαι ειλικρινης, μαλλον αυριο θα ξαναπαρω τον ανηφορο but its ok!!

----------


## konina

80,3 +0,8 απο την Δευτερα μετα απο ενα τρελο παρτυ υδατανθρακων χθες!!!!!!!!!!!:grind::grind::grind::grind::gr ind::grind:

----------


## Katerinio

chocolate: έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ αυτό που λες, αλλά δεν είναι παντά δυνατόν να ζυγίζομαι το μεσημέρι, επομένως θα καθιερώσω να ζυγίζομαι το πρωί κανα μισάωρο αφού έχω ξυπνήσει που δεν έχω προλάβει να πάω και τουαλέτα. 

Επίσης το καθημερινό ζύγισμα αν και αγχωτικό, είναι οκ αν έχεις πάει καλά τις προηγούμενες μέρες, γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο έχεις μια μείωση και είναι απλά ενθαρρυντικό. Αλλά νομίζω το εβδομαδιαίο είναι αυτό που πρέπει να καταγράφεται..αλλά όλοι αυτό κάνουν.

----------


## gkate

77,7 σημερα, δε σας το ειπα οτι θα δειξει παραπανω? Τελος παντων! Κατερινιω καταγραφη εγω προσωπικα κανω καθε Δευτερα ωστοσο θελω να βλεπω καθημερινα τα σκαμπανεβασματα και τι με 'φουσκωνει' και τι οχι, ειναι περισσοτερο για να παρατηρω τι απο τη διατροφη μου με χαλαει.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

77 κι εγω σημερα...
μισο κιλακι που ηρθε πραγματικα απο το πουθενα...:grind:

----------


## konina

λόρα μου τα "απο το πουθενα" φερμενα κιλακια αργα ή γρηγορα φευγουν.... αυτα που ξερουμε απο που ηρθαν ειναι το προβλημα οποτε μην σκας.... :wink2:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

εμενα με δουλευουν.. χτες πηγα στη γιατρο για τη ελλειψη περιοδου,

ευτυχως δεν εχω πολυκυστικες που νομιζα, απλα πρεπει να κοψω εντελως το τσιγαρο και να αρχισω αντισυλλυπτικα.
Με ζυγισε το απογευμα στο γιατρειο της, στο σπιτι πριν φυγω με εβγαλε η ζυγαρια 49,6 (μετα απο φαι, υγρα και δε ειχα παει τουαλετα κτλ) οποτε το ιδιο με εβγαλε και εκει.
Μου ειπε οτι προθετει η ζυγαρια της ενα κιλο και ειμαι 48,5 (το οποιο ειναι το βαρος μου το πρωι, πανω κατω 100-200), εχω 2 ζυγαριες στο σπιτι, αποκλειεται να προσθετουν 3 ζυγαριες , 1 κιλο.. δηλαδη τι.. στα 47 ειμαι; 

εχει κανεις ιδεα αν οι ζυγαριες στα φαρμακεια που περνουν μισο ευρω ειναι εμπιστες; 

δεν ειναι θεμα αν ειμαι 47 η 48, με εχει πιασει παρανοια οτι οι ζυγαριες μου, που τη τελευταια τη πληρωσα 40 ευρω, ειναι μαπα... και ζυγιζονται 3 πανω της, εγω, ο αντρας μου και η γειτονισσα που προσπαθει να παρει βαρος. Σε μενα, ενα κιλο πανω, ενα κιλο κατω, δεν εχει τοση διαφορα, αλλα στους αλλους 2 εχει τεραστια. 

ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ! =(

----------


## marou_laki

Καλα ρε merry , δε σε ενοχλει που δεν εχεις περιοδο και ΔΕΝ οφειλεται στις πολυκυστικες [που να οφειλεται αραγε;!], δε σε ενοχλει που πρεπει να παρεις χαπια για να εχεις , και σε ενοχλει η διαφορα 1 κιλου στη ζυγαρια;;
Νταξει , οχι οτι δεν ειχα σχηματισει αποψη για την περιπτωση σου , απλα τωρα επιβεβαιωθηκα :thumbdown:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

δε το διαβασες ολο. Προτρεχεις να κρίνεις, ειπα οτι δεν με ενοχλει ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ. Ξαναδιαβασε μεχρι το τελος. 

και αντισυλλιπτικα θα παρω, τα ορμονικα συμβαινουν και για εκτος βαρους λογους, και η διακοπη περιοδου μου δεν ειναι απο το βαρος.

οταν πληρωνω 40 ευρω για ενα εργαλειο, περιμενω να κανει τη δουλεια του, αλλιως ας επαιρνα ενα των 10 ευρω να μου βγαζει και αυτο "στο περιπου".

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> και αντισυλλιπτικα θα παρω, *τα ορμονικα συμβαινουν και για εκτος βαρους λογους, και η διακοπη περιοδου μου δεν ειναι απο το βαρος.*


αχαχχαχαχα οκ , συ ειπας!
Εγω δεν ανεφερα τιποτα για βαρος!
Κοιτα να επισκεφτεις καναν ψυχολογο και ασε τους γυναικολογους προς το παρον...
Το λεω με ολη την καλη διαθεση και χωρις ιχνος ειρωνιας.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ειμαστε σε φορουμ που εχει σχεση με το βαρος, σε θρεντ συγκεκριμμενα για ζυγισμα, και μιλουσα για ζυγαριες και βαρος... 
σαφως και θα το ελεγα. 

αν ειμασταν σε φορουμ σχετικα με κατοικιδια, θα ελεγα σχετικα με το "γιατι αραγε" σχολιο σου, οτι τα γατια/σκυλια/πουλια μου δεν εχουν σχεση.

Με εκπλήσσει πολυ σε αυτο το φορουμ ποσο συχνα ξεχνουν οι γυναικες του, που ακριβως ποσταρουν. Απο τα αρσενικα του φορουμ δεν εχω δει τιποτα τετοιο προς το παρον.

εγω παντως θελω τα λεφτα μου πισω απο τη ζυγαρια.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> ειμαστε σε φορουμ που εχει σχεση με το βαρος,


Ειμαστε σε φορουμ που εχει σχεση με ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ.
Ολα τα αλλα ειναι να'χαμε να λεγαμε...
Και προσπαθησε να ξεκαθαριζεις απο την αρχη τι θελεις να γραψεις 
για να "ελαφρυνεις" την θεση σου και να μην κανεις 20 εντιτ μεχρι να φανει εντελως απενεχοποιημενο το ποστ σου.Κριμα ειναι...
Αντε και καλη σου μερα

----------


## konina

79,5!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> ειμαστε σε φορουμ που εχει σχεση με το βαρος,
> 
> 
> ...


κανω 20 εντιτ για να μη κανω 20 ποστ και μαζευτουν παλι οπως τινει να γινεται στα θρεντ. Για αυτο υπαρχει το εντιτ. Και αυτο παλι, ειναι λογικη κινηση. Μα πρεπει να παρω το μυαλο σου απο το χερακι για να καταλαβεις απλα, λογικα πραγματα; Ελεος! 1+1=2.

Να ελαφρυνω πια θεση; που θελω να καταλαβω αν δουλευει η ζυγαρια μου σωστα η οχι; Εσυ εισαι αυτη που βιαστικε να κρινει και να κατακρινει (και με ειρωνια) και μετα να πεις "ειμαστε σε φορυμ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΩΝ" νωρις το θυμηθηκες.

σοβαρα ρε συ; σε φορουμ με διατροφικες διαταραχες και ειρωνευεσαι "ηξερα για τη περιπτωση σου αλλα τωρα βεβαιωθηκα" ; 
Ωραια εισαι. Μπραβο. Σαφως ολοι μας χρειαζομαστε ψυχολογο αλλιως δεν θα ειμασταν σε ΤΟΥΤΟ το φορουμ. και παλι.. 1+1 = 2. 

Αν διαβαζες ολο το ποστ, δεν θα χρειαζοταν να ξεκαθαριζω απο τη αρχη. Μαθε να διαβαζεις και να μη προτρεχεις. (αυτο το ποστ ελπιζω να το διαβασες ολο)


ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΩ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ!
πως στη ευχη θα κοιταξω αν δουλευει η ζυγαρια μου σωστα η οχι, και αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου γυρισουν τα λεφτα μου.

@κονινα συγχαρητιρια! =) ειδες; η φρουκτοζη δε σου'κανε κακο ^_^

----------


## polinaki1983

Μίζερυ μου, είπες έχεις δύο ζυγαριές σπίτι σωστά? Αν ζυγιστείς και στις 2 την ίδια ώρα (και στο ίδιο πλακάκι δαπέδου, στην ίδια ακριβώς θέση) δείχνουν τα ίδια ακριβώς κιλά? Αν ναι, τώτε θεώρα πως οι ζυγαριές σου είναι σωστές. Αν όχι, τώτε να συγκρίνεις τις ζυγαριές σου με μια από φαρμακείο. Μέχρι διαφορά 500 γρ είσαι οκ.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

καλη ιδεα, σ'ευχαριστω πωλινα μου :love:

μαλλον θα το κανω αυριο το πρωι.
θυμασαι μηπως τι προετοιμασιες κανεις για λιπομετρηση; θυμαμαι μονο το "οχι γυμναστικη 12 ωρες πριν" απο τη διατροφολογο,

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> καλη ιδεα, σ'ευχαριστω πωλινα μου :love:
> 
> μαλλον θα το κανω αυριο το πρωι.
> θυμασαι μηπως τι προετοιμασιες κανεις για λιπομετρηση; θυμαμαι μονο το "οχι γυμναστικη 12 ωρες πριν" απο τη διατροφολογο,


Θυμάμαι όχι φαγητό για 3 ώρες πριν και μετά μόνο νερό, εκτός από 1 ώρα πριν που δεν θα πιεις ούτε νερό. Ετσι μου είχε πει τουλάχιστον εμένα τελευταία φορά που πήγα.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> κανω 20 εντιτ για να μη κανω 20 ποστ και μαζευτουν παλι οπως τινει να γινεται στα θρεντ. Για αυτο υπαρχει το εντιτ. Και αυτο παλι, ειναι λογικη κινηση. Μα πρεπει να παρω το μυαλο σου απο το χερακι για να καταλαβεις απλα, λογικα πραγματα; Ελεος! 1+1=2.
> 
> Να ελαφρυνω πια θεση; που θελω να καταλαβω αν δουλευει η ζυγαρια μου σωστα η οχι; Εσυ εισαι αυτη που βιαστικε να κρινει και να κατακρινει (και με ειρωνια) και μετα να πεις "ειμαστε σε φορυμ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΩΝ" νωρις το θυμηθηκες.
> 
> σοβαρα ρε συ; σε φορουμ με διατροφικες διαταραχες και ειρωνευεσαι "ηξερα για τη περιπτωση σου αλλα τωρα βεβαιωθηκα" ; 
> Ωραια εισαι. Μπραβο. Σαφως ολοι μας χρειαζομαστε ψυχολογο αλλιως δεν θα ειμασταν σε ΤΟΥΤΟ το φορουμ. και παλι.. 1+1 = 2. 
> 
> ...


Να ελαφρυνεις την θεση της τρελης ανορεκτικης που το παιζει οτι ολα ειναι καλα και δε συμβαινει τιποτα.
Και μη μου λες εμενα 1+1=2 οταν η βασιλισα της ηλιθιοτητας στα 47 κιλα δεν εχει περιοδο και τρωει 500 θερμιδες την μερα.
Αν νομιζεις και το πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχολογο πεστο.Ποτε δεν εχεις πει οτι εχεις ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ .
Ειμαι σε αυτο το φορουμ απο τοτε που ησουν [λεμε τωρα] 100 και πλεον κιλα και ζησει τοσα πραγματα εδω μεσα που δε θα ερθεις εσυ να μου το παιξεις τρελιτσα , γκεγκε;
Αντε φαε τωρα 1/2 καροτο για δειπνο και αδειασε μας την γωνια

----------


## tiffany

hello guys... είμαι καινούρια εδώ! η αληθεια ειναι είχα γράψει ακόμα μια φορα πριν καιρο σε καποιο απο τα τοπικ, αλλα δε θυμομουν πως λενε το φορουμ για να ξαναμπω... τεσπα!! ακολουθώ δίαιτα Ντουκάν απο τις 3/6/11 ξεκινωντας απο τα 98.5 κιλά.. το θεμα μου ειναι οτι απο τις 21/06 που επεσα στα 93.5 δε λεω να ξεκολλησω... ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα, γι'αυτο άλλωστε εγραψα σε αυτο το τοπικ κ απο 21-25/6 ημουν 93.5 κιλα..
26/6 με εδειξε 94.7 (+1.2 δηλαδη)
27/6 93.9
28/6 93.5 κι εκτοτε έχω παραμείνει εδω... ελπιζω να μου μπει καλα ο ιουλιος κ αυριο πρωι που θα ζυγιστω να δω εστω κ -100 γραμμαρια γιατι εχω αρχισει να αποκαρδιωνομαι... :/
κανει καποια αλλη διαιτα Ντουκαν..? ειχε κολλησει? τι να κανω για να ξεκολλησω, ριξτε καμια ιδεα ρε παιδια!!
φιλια σε ολους κ καλη συνεχει στην προσπαθεια του ο καθενας!! ευχομαι τα καλυτερα σε ολους μας!! :bisou:

----------


## konina

79 ακριβωςςςς (-0,5 κιλο απο χθες)

----------


## Constance

Καιρο εχω να γραψω και να μπω.Δεν ξερω ποιες γραφετε απο τις παλιες κ ποιες οχι.Ελπιζω να ειστε ολες καλα.Με τα κιλα κ τη διατροφη μου παω πολυ καλα,εχω πεσει στα 66,8 (τα χαμηλοτερα εβερ).Καλο καλοκαιρι! :Cool:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> Να ελαφρυνεις την θεση της τρελης ανορεκτικης που το παιζει οτι ολα ειναι καλα και δε συμβαινει τιποτα.
> Και μη μου λες εμενα 1+1=2 οταν η βασιλισα της ηλιθιοτητας στα 47 κιλα δεν εχει περιοδο και τρωει 500 θερμιδες την μερα.
> Αν νομιζεις και το πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεσαι ψυχολογο πεστο.Ποτε δεν εχεις πει οτι εχεις ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ .
> Ειμαι σε αυτο το φορουμ απο τοτε που ησουν [λεμε τωρα] 100 και πλεον κιλα και ζησει τοσα πραγματα εδω μεσα που δε θα ερθεις εσυ να μου το παιξεις τρελιτσα , γκεγκε;
> Αντε φαε τωρα 1/2 καροτο για δειπνο και αδειασε μας την γωνια


Καημενο μου =/

νευριασες ε; μη σε αγχωνει, ειναι απο τη πολλη ζαχαρη. Θα σου περασει.

----------


## filipparas

Συγνώμη αλλά δε ντρέπεστε και οι 2 με αυτά που γράφετε;

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> Να ελαφρυνεις την θεση της τρελης ανορεκτικης που το παιζει οτι ολα ειναι καλα και δε συμβαινει τιποτα.
> Και μη μου λες εμενα 1+1=2 οταν η βασιλισα της ηλιθιοτητας στα 47 κιλα δεν εχει περιοδο και τρωει 500 θερμιδες την μερα.
> ...


:shocked2::shocked2::shocked2:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Συγνώμη αλλά δε ντρέπεστε και οι 2 με αυτά που γράφετε;


:thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Συγνώμη αλλά δε ντρέπεστε και οι 2 με αυτά που γράφετε;


οχι, εφοσον με προκαλεσε να τη προσβαλλω, το'κανα μηπως και ηρεμησει. Αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος της, τουλαχιστον τωρα θα νιωσει οτι πετυχε αυτο που ηθελε. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος να αυξανει τοσο πολυ τη ειρωνια και προσβολη χωρις να περιμενει καποια αναλογη απαντηση. Εξ'αρχας δεν ειχε διαβασει ολο το πρωτο ποστ, βιαστηκε να κρινει και να πεταχτει να πει κακια, τι περιμενε να γινει; τι θελει καποιος να ακουσει οταν επιτιθεται ετσι; να αποδειξει τι;

τι καταφερε, ιδεαν δε εχω, παντως πηρε αυτο που ηθελε και ηρεμησε.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by AliceSante_
> τς φφφφφφφφφφφφφ
> 
> ναι ρε merry κατι της ειπες τωρα ! 
> 
> ειλικρινα δεν πιστευω να προσβληθηκε , αλλα να λυθηκε και στο γελιο . απλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως ξεχνανε ορισμενοι απο που ξεκινησαν ...γιατι κι εσυ απο τα 110 ξεκινησες.... ! απλα προκαλεις που εχεις φτασει στο αλλο ακρο και δεν το καταλαβαινεις!!!


ε αυτο σκεφτηκα, αυτο ειπα! (ειχα κανει και λαθος στη ορθογραφια). 

οπως εχω πει σε αλλα ποστ, προσπαθω να αποφυγω το μαχαιρι (αλλα να σου πω, οπως φαινεται, δε το γλιτωνω τελικα, κατι θα κανω μαλλον του χρονου) που σημαινει πολυ γυμναστικη κτλ. 

και δεν τρωω 500 θερμιδες μονο καθημερινα, αλλες μερες ειναι ετσι, αλλες γιουβετσι. αν ετρωγα μονο 500 θερμιδες, θα ημουν 30 κιλα μεχρι τωρα!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

κατσε, αν πω "εχω προβλημα". θα λυθουν ολες οι παρεξηγησεις;

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> ε αυτο σκεφτηκα, αυτο ειπα!


δεν ξερω τι προηγουμενη αντιπαραθεση εχετε, ουτε και μενδιαφερει... με αυτο ομως προσβαλλεις πολύ κοσμο εδω μέσα, συμπεριλαμβανομενου κ του εαυτου μου....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by AliceSante_
> ok....πες μου κατι,αν βαλεις μαχαιρι...ποσα κιλα μειον θα σαι οταν βγεις..???? κοντα στα 30...αρα εχεις προβλημα...


οχι καλε! δεν εχω ΤΟΣΗ χαλαρωση! μη τρελαθουμε. 
Ειπαμε.. εχασα βαρος αλλα δεν ειμαι σαν τα ντοκιμαντερ που κοβουν 20-κιλα κομματια χαλαρωσης... ουτε καν

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> ε αυτο σκεφτηκα, αυτο ειπα!
> 
> ...



δε θα το συνεχισω, εγω παραπονεθηκα που πληρωσα μια ακριβη συσκευη που δεν κανει τη δουλεια της και αρπαχτηκε αυτη στο ασχετο, αν και της εξηγησα τι ακριβως ειπα και πιο ηταν το θεμα, συνεχισε, συνεχισε, προσβαλε, και με το που αντιεπιτεθηκα, ξαφνηκα εγινε κατι. 

λοιπον, τελευταιο ποστ. 

καλα να περνατε.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> 
> Να ελαφρυνεις την θεση της τρελης ανορεκτικης που το παιζει οτι ολα ειναι καλα και δε συμβαινει τιποτα.
> Και μη μου λες εμενα 1+1=2 οταν η βασιλισα της ηλιθιοτητας στα 47 κιλα δεν εχει περιοδο και τρωει 500 θερμιδες την μερα.
> ...


Μονο τοσο εχεις; 
Εγω θα φαω την ζαχαριτσα μου να ηρεμισω , εσυ κοιτα να φας καναν λουτσο μπας και δεις ασπρη μερα .

----------


## marou_laki

Α και οσοι ειπατε οτι θα πρεπε να ντρεπομαι δικιο εχετε , φανερα ντρεπομαι αλλα κατα βαθως πολυ χαιρομαι που ξεκατινιαζομαι με αυτο το ατομο.Μην διαβαζετε τα ποστ μου!]Ευχαριστω!

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by konina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εχεις δικιο μου , μαλακια μου που πηγα να σε ξυπνησω , εισαι ανιατη περιπτωσαρα

----------


## chocolate_ed

Ρε παιδιά ο τίτλος του thread είναι καθημερινό ζύγισμα. Όποιες αντιπαραθέσεις ας γραφτούν αλλού. Δηλαδή τώρα 2 σελίδες για αντιπαραθέσεις; Είναι ψυχοφθόρο το όλο σκηνικό, υποτίθεται υποστηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλον εδώ μέσα. 
Ηρεμήστε λίγο. Κρίμα δεν είναι;

----------


## konina

79..... oso xthes

----------


## hws_ed

67.2
επανήλθα μετά τα φουσκώματα των υπερφαγικών (βραδινή νουτέλα...κλπ)

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by marou_laki_
> Α και οσοι ειπατε οτι θα πρεπε να ντρεπομαι δικιο εχετε , φανερα ντρεπομαι αλλα κατα βαθως πολυ χαιρομαι που ξεκατινιαζομαι με αυτο το ατομο.Μην διαβαζετε τα ποστ μου!]Ευχαριστω!


οχι μαρουλακι, ακου, το ξεκατινιασμα, ξεκατινιασμα αλλα το σωστο - σωστο. 

Ναι μεν αρπαχτηκαμε, αλλα στο κατω - κατω, ησουν η πρωτη που μου ειπε στα ισια ακριβως τι σκεφτοταν, ακομα και τα υπονοουμενα ηταν προφανες. Σε αντιθεση με οποια αλλη φορα εχω αρπαχτει εδω μεσα, ειτε ειναι με υπονοουμενα σε αλλο θρεντ, η εχουν αλλες 3 κοκονες μαζι τους. 

Δεν εχει σημασια αν εμενα μου αρεσε η οχι αυτο που μου ειπες, με οποιον τροπο μου το ειπες και για οποιον λογο. Μπορει ρε παιδι μου να ειχες τσατιλες απο κατι αλλο, δε εχει σημασια. Ο,τι ειπες, τα ειπες και τα υποστηριξες μονη σου, χωρις να περιμενεις μπακ-απ απο αλλες, ασχετα που τσίνησα και εγω. 

Να μη ντρεπεσαι ποτε οταν εκφραζεις τη γνωμη σου, οποια και να'ταν αυτη (ειδικα οταν κοιταζουν μερικες και κανουν χαζι οσο εσυ "βγαζεις το φιδι απο τη τρυπα" γιατι μονο εσυ εχεις τα καυκαλα να πεις ευθεως τι σκεφτεσαι). Οι τροποι μπορει να αλλαζουν, αλλα η ουσια δεν αλλαζει. 

Σαφως δε μ'αρεσε το ολο μπερδεμα, αλλα αν και δε το εδειξα (πως αλλωστε), εκτιμησα το γεγονος οτι δεν εκανες το συνηθες, να ανοιγεις διαλογο σε ασχετο θρεντ με υποοουμενα και μπιχτες.

Μη απολογιεσαι κουκλα μου που ειπες τη γνωμη σου, με οποιον τροπο και να τον ειπες. Εγω προσωπικα, εκτιμω τη ευθύτητα και τη προτιμω σαφως απο τις μπιχτες. 

Αυτα. Ειπα οτι δε θα ποσταρα αλλα ενιωσα οτι δεν οφειλει καμια απο τις 2 μας να απολογηθει εφοσον δεν ανακατεψαμε αλλους στη αντιπαραθεση μας, και ειπαμε οτι ειχαμε να πουμε, η μια στη αλλη. 

Η γνωμη σου και η γνωμη του καθενα, μου ειναι ευπροσδεκτη, απλα να ξερουν, οποιον τροπο διαλεξουν να μου τη πουν, με τετοιο τροπο θα απαντησω κιολλας. Μανιατικα δεν κραταω.

----------


## evdokia

καλημερα!!! ειμαι καινουργια στην παρεα σας! σας διαβαζω πολυ καιρο αλλα σημερα πηρα την αποφαση να γραψω!! ασχημα τα νεα της ζυγαριας!! 61.2
στοχος να φτασω τα παλια μου κιλα, 54. 
καλο μου ξεκινημα και καλη συνεχεια στις υπολοιπες!!!

----------


## konina

ευδοκια καλωσήρθες.... καλο ξεκινημα ευχομαι.... βαλε κ κανα τικερακι, βοηθάει.... για να βαλεις πατας σε ενα απο τα τικερ των υπολοιπων, σε βγαζει στην αναλογη σελιδα και μολις το ρυθμισεις επιλεγεις τη μορφη PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code και στην συνεχεια το κανεις αντιγραφη κ επικολληση στην υπογραφη σου αο τον πινακα ελεγχου...

----------


## O.k.

Σύνολο 10 κιλά σε 6 μήνες...πολύ άργησα .....αλλά δεν πειράζει

----------


## xristinakalb

σημερα εκλεισα εβδομαδα... !
αλλα χτεσ ζυγιστηκα, 59,4 και σημερα πρωι ενω χτες εκανα κανονικα το προγραμμα μου,κ εφαγα κ λιγοτερο απ οσο ελεγε σημερα με δειχνει 60 !!!!! πφφ τι γινετε ??

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by xristinakalb_
> σημερα εκλεισα εβδομαδα... !
> αλλα χτεσ ζυγιστηκα, 59,4 και σημερα πρωι ενω χτες εκανα κανονικα το προγραμμα μου,κ εφαγα κ λιγοτερο απ οσο ελεγε σημερα με δειχνει 60 !!!!! πφφ τι γινετε ??


μην ξεχνας αφοδευση (οσο ιιιοουυ και να ακουγεται), πρηξιμο απο τη ζεστη και κατακρατηση. Εκει στο μισο κιλο πανω/κατω παιζω και εγω.

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα και σημερα η ζυγαρια εδειξε 77,9

----------


## tiffany

geia se olous! an k mou fainetai pws apeu8unomai sto upeperan, egw epitelous katafera na ksekollisw apo ta 93.5 kila k na pesw sta 91.4 :smilegrin:
den kserw gia poso 8a sunexisei auti i periodos xaritos, alla euxomai gia polu polu akoma..
kali sunexeia se olous!

----------


## O.k.

70,8...κάτι είναι και αυτό...

----------


## evdokia

meta apo mia evdomada... 60.3 . Ante na doume...

----------


## gkate

77.7 σημερα

----------


## O.k.

70.8 πάλι...

----------


## gkate

Thank God, εφυγα απο το καταραμενο 79,4 και σημερα εδειξε 78,4

----------


## konina

78.5!!!!! μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες (με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο) κ ειμαι - 1,2 απο την Δευτερα... οποτε οδευουμε καλα... επισημο ζυγισμα την Δευτερα

----------


## evdokia

59.6...

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by konina_
> 78.5!!!!! μολις γυρισα απο διακοπες (με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο) κ ειμαι - 1,2 απο την Δευτερα... οποτε οδευουμε καλα... επισημο ζυγισμα την Δευτερα


τελικα τσαμπα χαρηκα...ευτυχως δεν αλλαξα τικερακι.... σημερα το πρωι 79,4...βεβαια νιωθω πρησμενη αλλα αυτο δεν με παρηγορει...θα δουμε αυριο στο επισημο ζυγισμα....

----------


## O.k.

70.8 σταθερά..........

----------


## gkate

77 ακριβως!!

----------


## O.k.

70.8.........κόλλησα!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

yesssss!!!! 74.1!!! -600 απο χθες!!!
τελεια αρχη μερας γεννεθλειων....

----------


## aggeloydaki

λόρα μου έχεις γενέθλια???Να ζήσεις και να τα εκατοστήσεις!Εύχομαι πολύ σύντομα όλα σου τα όνειρα,επιθυμίες,ευχές να γίνουν πραγματικότητα!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

aggeloydaki μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!! και ολα να μην ειναι δεν πειραζει... μου αρκουν μερικα βασικα....:smirk:
κι εσυ ο,τι επιθυμεις να το βρεις μπροστα σου...

----------


## gkate

Χρονια πολλα Λορα!!! Να εισαι παντα γερη και ευτυχισμενη και εννοειται πολυ πολυ αδυνατισμενη!!!!:tumble:

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα σε ολους! Σημερα 76,7!! Yesss

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

gkate σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες!!! συνεχιζονται τα δωρα απο το συμπαν... -300 και σημερα σε 2 μερες 1 κιλακι!!! τις λατρευω αυτες τις μερες μετα την περιοδο...

----------


## migg

μπραβο βρε λορα μου..συγχαρητηρια...και χρονια πολλα πολυχρονη....

----------


## gkate

Koριτσια νομιζω οτι εγινε το θαυμα!! 76 ακριβως!!! Απιστευτο???!!! Μονο τωρα τα ματια μου 14 να μην ξεφυγω και ξανανεβω

----------


## gkate

Mαλλον μονη μου ειμαι στο τοπικ!! Που ειστε ολοι??Διακοπες?? Anyway, σημερα 76,2, ψιλοαναμενομενο αλλα δε με χαλαει κιολας, αυριο ειναι και ημερα εβδομαδιαιου ζυγισματος. Για να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει το τικερακι

----------


## gkate

76 σημερα, κολλησε λιγο ή μου φαινεται??

----------


## gkate

Αλλο ενα παραδοξο που ειδα σημερα ειναι 75,5. Μαλλον πλασματικο νουμερο ειναι, αποκλειεται να επεσα τοσο! Αντε τα λεμε!

----------


## konina

gkate never give up hoping!!!!!!! εγω σημερα 78.8

----------


## gkate

Nαι Κονινα η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια :P:wink1:Μπραβο και για τη δικια σου προοδο, πως τα πας τελευταια με τη διατροφουλα? Εχω μερες να σε πετυχω στα μερη μας  :Smile:

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα, πρωινη πρωινη εγω μπηκα μα πω τα νεα μου. 74,9!!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

μπραβο! μπραβο! μπραβο!!!
τι γινεται παιδακια! η ομαδα 70+ μεταφερθηκε εδω??? εγω εδω και μια εβδομαδα κολλημενη στα +500 και αδικαιολογητα...

----------


## athena_ed

ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΩ ΑΛΛΟ!!!! ΛΙΙΙΓΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΔΙΨΗΦΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ +500 -600 +400 -300!!!! ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΔΙΕΘΕΤΗΣΩ.... ΠΦΦ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ;

----------


## gkate

Athena μονο υπομονη και τη διατροφη σου να κανεις, τιποτα αλλο και θα δεις οτι το διψηφιο ειναι στο τσεπακι σου. Εγω χθες βγηκα μετα απο πολυ καιρο και ηπια τις μπυρες μου με κατι μεζεδακια και τσιμπησα 300 γρμ. αρα σημερα 75,2. It's ok!! Συνεχιζω κανονικα σημερα.

----------


## psaraki22

ααααα εγώ είμαι η καλύτερη!!!! Πήγα σήμερα να ζυγιστώ (μετά από πολύ καιρό και πολύ φούσκωμα από την περίοδο και τι έδειξε η ζυγαριά???????? Low....Δεν είχε μπαταρίες!!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ.....!!!! :thumbdown:

----------


## O.k.

> _Originally posted by psaraki22_
> ααααα εγώ είμαι η καλύτερη!!!! Πήγα σήμερα να ζυγιστώ (μετά από πολύ καιρό και πολύ φούσκωμα από την περίοδο και τι έδειξε η ζυγαριά???????? Low....Δεν είχε μπαταρίες!!!!!!!!!!!! ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ.....!!!! :thumbdown:



:spin::spin::spin::spin::spin::spin:και εσύ γιατί την κοίταξες?Αστην να πάει από 'κει που 'ρθε.......χωρίς πλάκα τώρα τραγικό...εμένα μου κάνει κάτι τρελά αν το λαστιχάκι που πατάει στο πλακάκι πέσει σε αρμό με δείχνει 2 κιλά πάνω ή 2 κιλά κάτω η χαρά μου κρατάει λίγα δευτερόλεπτά (όταν δείχνει 2 κάτω εννοείται) και μετά βγαίνει η ένδειξη error....
Καμιά μέρα δεν θα μου γλιτώσει....

----------


## O.k.

-300 γραμμάρια μετά από πάααααααααααααααααααααρα πολύ καιρό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11:bouncy::bouncy::bo uncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## leny

56.5

----------


## konina

77,4 (-0,2 απο προχθες)

----------


## mariao_ed

καλημέρα κι από εμένα,
η δική μου ζυγαριά έχει κολλήσει!!!
200γρ πάνω - 200γρ κάτω...

Εχει κόλλήσει εδώ και σχεδόν 2 εβδομάδες.
Τι να φταίει ρε ΓΜΤ.???
Δεν τρώω περισσότερους υδατάνθρακες από το κανονικό αλλά δεν κάνω γυμναστική καθόλου.
Λέτε να είναι αυτό? 
Τρώω και αργά το βράδυ, με πιάνει πείνα κατά τις 11.00.
Ουφ...μπορεί να είναι κι αυτό....

----------


## psaraki22

mariao υπομονή και επιμονή!

Εγώ πάντως όταν κολλάει η ζυγαριά ανακατεύω λίγο τη διατροφή μου και το ρίχνω έξω (που λέει ο λόγος)! Δεν το λέω σαν συμβουλή αυτό βέβαια, απλά σε μένα πιάνει....
Όχι υπερβολικά πράγματα όμως, απλά τη μία μέρα θα φάω ας πούμε το κοτόπουλο σούβλας που μου έχει λείψει (όσο θέλω, χωρίς πατάτες τηγανιτές εννοείται!) και τη σαλάτα μου, θα το ευχαριστηθώ (γιατί περί αυτού πρόκειται!) και την επόμενη μέρα θα φάω ένα πιο ελαφρύ γεύμα όπως χόρτα βραστά ή βραστό κουνουπίδι με τυράκι, τα οποία πάλι μου έχουν λείψει και επίσης θα το ευχαριστηθώ! Και μετά κανονικά όπως πρέπει....απλά όταν τρώω αυτό που πραγματικά μου έχει μυρίσει (σε λογικά πλαίσια πάντα) παρατηρώ ότι ξεκολλάω ή τουλάχιστον ξεφουσκώνω! Μπορεί να είναι και ψυχολογικό, δεν ξέρω...! :P

Υ.Γ. Να πω ότι δε ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά, δε συμπαθώ τη ζυγαριά μου! Aπλά έχω το νου μου στα κιλά μου από τα στενά μου ρούχα, και ιδιαίτερα από τα παντελόνια. Προσπαθώ να ξεκολλήσω από την εμμονή μου με το νούμερο και απλά να είμαι καλά με το σώμα μου....όταν ζυγιστώ όμως θα ενημερώσω (και αυτό γιατί θεωρητικά θέλω να χάσω ακόμα 4 κιλάκια....)!  :Big Grin:

----------


## konina

κοιτα αν αφηνεις κανα 2ωρο κ μετα κοιμηθεις δεν εχεις θεμα... ο μυθος για το βραδινο μεχρι τις 8 ισχυει για τους αμερικανους που κοιμουνται στις 9... η μπορεις να τρως το βραδινο στις 10 κ μετα να τρως ενα γαλα ή 1 γιαουρτι.... προσπαθησε να αυξησεις τη σωματικη δραστηριοτητα κ για 2-3 μερες να τρως συνθετους υδατανθρακες μονο το πρωι... 

παντως εχω παρατηρησει κ εγω σε μενα οτι καθε περιπου 7 κιλα κανω μια "παύση" στην οποια δεν χανω κιλα αλλα σταθεροποιειται η μεχρι τωρα απωλεια κ βλεπω αλλαγες σε ποντους, νουμερο παντελονιου κ "γενικοτερο μαζεμα"....

----------


## mariao_ed

Ναι αυτό ισχύει...δηλαδή έχω την αίσθηση οτι σε ποντους βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση παρά τη στασιμότητα...
α...πολύ παρήγορο είναι αυτό που λες.

Κορίνα το διάστημα των 2 εβδομάδων είναι συμφωνα με την πρωσοπική σου εμπειρία μέσα στα πλαισια "σταθεροποίησης"?

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by mariao_
> Ναι αυτό ισχύει...δηλαδή έχω την αίσθηση οτι σε ποντους βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση παρά τη στασιμότητα...
> α...πολύ παρήγορο είναι αυτό που λες.
> 
> Κορίνα το διάστημα των 2 εβδομάδων είναι συμφωνα με την πρωσοπική σου εμπειρία μέσα στα πλαισια "σταθεροποίησης"?


ναι... προσωπικα μιλαω... εγω συνηθως κολλαω 2-3 βδομαδες ή εχω απειροελαχιστη απωλεια (αμφισβητησιμη πολλες φορες) πχ -100 ή -200 κ μετα ξαφνικα συνεχιζω κανονικα...παρα τον εκνευρισμο μου το νιωθω σαν να παιρνει το χρονο του το σωμα μου για να συνηθισει αυτα που ηδη εχασε...

----------


## mariao_ed

Ωραία!
Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση:tumble:

----------


## leny

56.6 εν οψει περιοδου

----------


## O.k.

Επιτέλους 70 ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ άντε να δούμε και το 6 μπροστά 3 χρόνια έχω....

----------


## mariao_ed

καλημέρα σας!!!
Κατηφορισα στα 100,1
μονο και μόνο γιατί χθες έφαγα νωρίς στις 8,30 και λίγο.
Την Τρίτη με έδειχνε 101,1

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

αντε κι αυριο διψηφιο ευχομαι!!!
εγω 71.1 σημερα... μακαρι να κρατουσε γιατι υπαρχει και η μηνιαια κατακρατηση...

----------


## migg

ελα λορα μου..δυο κιλακια τι ειναι??μπραβο σε ολες και ολους...

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

να ρωτησω κατι? οταν τελειωσει η περιοδος φευγει η κατακρατηση η εχει φυγει νωριτερα ?

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

τιποτα δεν ειναι τα 2 κιλακια! απλα θα ηθελα να φυγουν μια ωρα αρχιτερα να φαω καρπουζακι...:bouncing:

ASTARTE εμενα η κατακρατηση μου κραταει μεχρι τελους...

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

λορα διαβασα οτι το πραγματικο βαρος θα φανει μολις τελειωσει η περιοδος.



αφου πηγες 71.1 γιατι δε κατεβασες το τικερακι?



αντε να δουμε ποια απο τις δυο μας θα φτασει πρωτη στο 69. χαχαχα πλακα εχει !!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

καλημερα! δεν μου εχει ερθει ακομα περιοδος. την περιμενω σημερα-αυριο. δεν το ειχα αλλαξει γιατι μου κολλουσε και νευριασα. αλλα σημερα αλλα 100 κατω!!! τελεια!!! κι οποια φτασει πρωτη τι κερδιζει???:crazy:

----------


## click

εμενα οι κατακρατησεις ξεκινουν 1 μερα πριν την περιοδο, τα υπερφαγικα και η κακη διαθεση 3 μερες πριν την περιοδο και φευγουν ολα μαζι την 3η μερα περιοδου (που ειναι και σαν τελευταια, την 4η δεν εχω σχεδον τιποτα)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

τυχερη!!! εμενα μου κραταει μια εβδομαδα γεματη!!! με χειροτερη την τριτη μερα... ευτυχως ομως τα νευρα σταματανε μετα την 3η μερα διαφορετικα θα με ειχαν μαζεψει εκεινοι οι κυριοι με τα ασπρα...

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

καλησπερα. επεσα 400 γραμμαρια .σημερα δε ειδα αιμα αρα μου τελειωσε η περιοδος..

λορα οποια φτασει πρωτη δικαιουται να φαει κατι που της αρεσει προτεινω εγω :wink1:

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ουτως ή αλλως και η δευτερη κατι θα φαει δεν μπορει...

----------


## ASTARTE_ed

με τη μονη διαφορα οτι θα τα φαει.. δευτερη !!!:P

----------


## alalumaki

Οποτε μπαίνω στο φόρουμ ξάχνω να βρω πόσα κιλά έχεις πάει.... Μπράβο Λοράκι!!!! τα κατάφερες.... κάνεις ακόμα τα κεκάκια το απόγευμα?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

18/08 - 52 κιλα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

19/8 - 51,6

----------


## eleste_ed

Πως γίνετε την μια μέρα να είσαι Χ κιλά και την επόμενη 800 γρ. πιο πάνω?
Εγώ όλο αυτό παθαίνω..:grind:

----------


## aggeloydaki

eleste μου δεν είσαι η μόνη....εμένα ας πούμε αν με δείξει σε στρογγυλό αριθμό (πχ 92) την επόμενη ημέρα μπορεί να με δείξει και 92.600, την παραεπόμενη 92.200 και μετά φτου πάλι 92.500 μέχρι κάποια στιγμή που εκεί που χτες έλεγε 92.500 σήμερα θα με δείχνει 91 και κάτι ψηλά  :Big Grin:  είναι τρελές αυτές οι ζυγαριές και οι κατακρατήσεις που κάνουμε.Μην σε αγχώνει τόσο η ζυγαριά!

----------


## eleste_ed

Μα έχω τρελαθεί....νομίζω ότι δεν χάνω.
Χθες το πρωί με έδειχνε 93.800 και σήμερα 94.600....τα νεύρα μουθθθθθθθθθ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Εχει σημασια, οσο περιεργο και να φαινεται, αν εχεις αφοδευσει πριν ζυγιστης. Μπορει να φαινεται στη ζυγαρια περισσοτερο αλλα στη ουσια να ειναι απλα ο,τι εχεις μαζεψει μεσα. Για να ειμαι ρολοι και να πηγαινω στη τουαλετα καθε μερα, τουλαχιστον 2 φορες, το πρωι τρωω γιαουρτι με πετσα και λιναροσπορο. Θελει και πολυ νερο να δουλεψουν τα εσω, ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## aggeloydaki

Merry εγώ μετά τα χειρουργείο αντιμετωπίζω ανά μέρες κάποια δυσκοιλιότητα και αρχικά μου είπαν να αυξήσω την ποσότητα του νερού,όταν ενημέρωσα πως πίνω 10 ποτήρια νερό μου είπαν πως είναι υπερ-αρκετό και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πίνω περισσότερο καθώς δεν θα με βοηθούσε σε κάτι(εκτός φυσικά και αν δίψαγα ,που δεν συμβαίνει όμως ποτέ )

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ε καλα, δε λεω να πιει 10 λιτρα. Το καλοκαιρι, εγω προσωπικα, το αυξανω κατα ενα μπουκαλι ( στο περιπου 2,5 - 3 μπουκαλια). Αλλα διψαω αρκετα να σου πω τη αληθεια.


20/8 - 51.1

----------


## konina

78,6 - επεστρεψα απο διακοπες ευτυχως μονο με 1 κιλακι πανω...λεω ευτυχως γτ εφαγα αρκετα...μηλοπιτες το πρωι...μακαροναδες το μεσημερι...πιτσες το βραδυ κ πολλη πολλη πολλη μπυρα...ευελπιστω λοιπον ότι αν συμμαζευτω θα με δικαιωσει η ζυγαρια μου...

----------


## gkate

Και επιστρεφω με 4 κιλα συν (δυστυχως!!!!):barfy: Και αλλαξα και το τικερακι προς τα πανω:thumbdown::thumbdown: Ομως το πηρα αποφαση να τα χασω ολα και θα ειμαι εδω καθημερινα πιστη στο ραντεβου μου!! Ξεκιναω σημερα με 79

----------


## konina

Gkate παμε μαζί προς τα κάτω...κ έχουμε κ παρόμοιο στοχο:bouncy:

----------


## gkate

Ετσι ετσι Κονινα!!! Φυγαμε παρεα προς τα κατω!!

----------


## LILITH_ed

σημερα ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη. ηρθα στο 6 αρακι. 69.9 !!!!!!
χοροπηδησα απο τη χαρα μου γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bouncing::bouncing::bouncing: :Wink:

----------


## sofouki

καλημερα κι απο μενα και πολλα συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας που προσπαθειτε και τα εχετε καταφερει!! βλεπω καποιοι εχουν χασει τεραστια νουμερα κιλων!! μπραβο σας!!! εγω σημερα ειμαι 83,6. ανυπομονω να αρχισω να βλεπω κατηφορα στη ζυγαρια με πρωταρχικο στοχο να φυγει απο μπροστα το νουμερο 8... αντε να δουμε! και παλι καλημερα!

----------


## konina

78.4 (-0.2) μια χαρα

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by LILITH_
> σημερα ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη. ηρθα στο 6 αρακι. 69.9 !!!!!!
> χοροπηδησα απο τη χαρα μου γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Μπράβο LILITH ή ASTRATE :smirk:

----------


## gkate

78,2. Αρχισαν να φευγουν τα πρωτα υγρα αλλα αυριο μαλλον θα ειμαι παραπανω γιατι τσακισα κατι γλυκα γκρρρρρρρρ!!!!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> _Originally posted by LILITH_
> σημερα ειμαι πολυ ευτυχισμενη. ηρθα στο 6 αρακι. 69.9 !!!!!!
> χοροπηδησα απο τη χαρα μου γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι ιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bouncing::bouncing::bouncing:


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! αντε κατι ψιλογραμμαρια εμειναν!!!
ποιο θα ειναι το γευμα επιβραβευσης???:wink1:

----------


## LILITH_ed

γεια σου λορα !!!
μμμμ ειχα πει οτι μολις παω 69 θα φαω πιτσα !!
αλλα μπορει τελευταια στιγμη να επιλεξω κατι αλλο !!!:bouncy:
αντε 200 γραμμαρια με περνας κοντευεις κ συυυυ!!!!

----------


## Lil

Δεν συμπαθω καθολου την ζυγαρια μου... Μια φορα την βδομαδα και υστερα απο πολυ σκεψη την επισκεπτομαι..Προτιμω να με βλεπω αν παω καλα ή οχι.. Τελικα κανω μεγαλο λαθος;;;;

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by AliceSante_
> ρε συ μη φας πιτσα. φαε...... τιποτα αλλο, μπας και ισιωσεις:crazy:



χαχαχαχαχα!!!!!!!!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## sofouki

καλημερα κι απο μενα! 83.4 σημερα (-0.2). καλουτσικα ειναι...

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

sofouki μπραβο! μειον να'ναι κι οτι να'ναι...
κι εγω μονο 100 γραμαρια κατω....:smilegrin: 70 ολα με περιοδο ακομα.
αλλα το τικερακι δεν τ'αλλαζω... θα περιμενω το 6αρακι πρωτα!:wink1:

----------


## gkate

79 ολα :sniff:

----------


## athena_ed

εγώ σήμερα -100 και τις προηγούμενες μέρες στάσιμη.... θα αρχίσω για 4 μέρες κάτι διαφορετικό για να σοκάρω τον οργανισμό μου....

----------


## konina

78,1 (-0,3 απο χθες)

----------


## leny

54,8

----------


## eleste_ed

Τελικά δεν πήρα βάρος που φοβόμουν αλλά έχασα κιόλας.
93.8 σήμερα.:yes:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

22/08 51kg.

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## LILITH_ed

σημερα 69.3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by ΛΟΡΑ_
> :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


Lora μου με το δίκιο σου χοροπηδάς!!!Πολλά μπράβο σου!ʼντε και εύχομαι η συντήρηση να είναι παιχνιδάκι!

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

ευχαριστω!!! με το καλο και στην εκπληρωση του δικου σου στοχου!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

50,9

----------


## sofouki

καλημερα κι απο μενα!
23/8 83.7
24/8 83.4
ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημνη δεδομενου οτι ειδικα χτες τσιμπησα λιγο παραπανω...:wink1:

----------


## athena_ed

-500!!! 94.1 και χθές ήμουν 94.6!! ξεκόλλησα επιτέλους

----------


## filipparas

Mετά τα χθεσινά όργια είπα να δω το αποτέλεσμα και τελικά 106,9 σήμερα, αρκετά καλύτερα απ'ότι περίμενα. Πως θα χάσω βέβαια 2 κιλά ως τη Δευτέρα για να φτάσω το στόχο δε ξέρω αλλά το βασικό είναι να μη ξανακάνω τις ίδιες βλακείες...

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 50,9



Merry μπράβο για την απώλεια τόσων κιλών!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Mετά τα χθεσινά όργια είπα να δω το αποτέλεσμα και τελικά 106,9 σήμερα, αρκετά καλύτερα απ'ότι περίμενα. Πως θα χάσω βέβαια 2 κιλά ως τη Δευτέρα για να φτάσω το στόχο δε ξέρω αλλά το βασικό είναι να μη ξανακάνω τις ίδιες βλακείες...



δεν νομιζω να τιθεται ζητημα "πραγματικης" αυξησης.... αποκλειεται να εφαγες κοντα 3850 θ περισσοτερες απο οσες επρεπε σε μια μερα (δηλ ~ 5000)
αν ξαναζυγιστεις σε 2 μερες θα εχεις πεσει παλι... οπως ειπες το βασικο ειναι η κουτσουκελα να μεινει κουτσουκελα κ να μην γινει συνηθεια. ααα!!! κ αν εννοουσες τα φυστικια τα αραπικα με το πορτοκαλι γυρω, στις ελεεινες μου φασεις εχωνα τα δαχτυλα μου μεσα στα φλουδια κ τα ετρωγα σκετα.... ( :smilegrin: )

σημερα εγω προς μεγαλη μου χαρα 77,3 ( -0,8 απο προχθες)
εχω την εντυπωση οτι το διαλειμμα του καλοκαιριου μου εκανε καλο κ στο μεταβολισμο που απο τοτε που γυρισα ειναι αγνωριστος!!!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Eγώ πάλι πιστεύω οτι τις έφτασα τις 5000 θερμίδες άνετα χθες, αρκετά ασχολήθηκα όμως, ότι έγινε έγινε, πάμε γι'άλλα... πάντως ακόμα μ'ενοχλεί το στομάχι κι εχω να φάω οτιδήποτε σχεδόν 20 ώρες, πάνε οι παλιές αντοχές...

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Eγώ πάλι πιστεύω οτι τις έφτασα τις 5000 θερμίδες άνετα χθες, αρκετά ασχολήθηκα όμως, ότι έγινε έγινε, πάμε γι'άλλα... πάντως ακόμα μ'ενοχλεί το στομάχι κι εχω να φάω οτιδήποτε σχεδόν 20 ώρες, πάνε οι παλιές αντοχές...


χαχαχαχα...δεν πειραζει...στο θεμα αυτο ας παραμεινουμε αγυμναστοι.... αρα ακομα κ 5000 να ηταν σχεδον παει δια 2 μερες σωστα???!!!! ξερω ότι τα απλοποιω αλλα εχει πλακα... εγω σημερα προσπαθουσα να βρω ποιο μακαρονι ειναι ακριβως 5 γρ. για αν συμπληρωσει το πιατο μου (τα περισσοτερα ηταν 10γρ κ) κ το πιατο μου ηταν ετσι κ αλλιως τσουρουπικο για να αφησω 5 γρ απο τα υπολογισμενα...

απλα ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο (κ κατα μια εννοια τρομακτικο) το να συγκρινεις πως τρωμε τωρα (κ ποσο πληρεις νιωθουμε) κ πως τρωγαμε παλια χωρις να νιωθουμε ικανοποιηση....

----------


## gkate

Γεια σας! Εγω σημερα 77,7. Θελω σχεδον 2,5 κιλα ακομα για να φτασω στα επιπεδα που ημουν πριν τις διακοπες. Παντως το ευχαριστο ειναι οτι καπως αρχισαν να καταλαγιαζουν οι συνεχεις τασεις για υπερφαγικο. Αντε να δουμε. Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!

----------


## konina

77.1 (-0.2)

----------


## athena_ed

-400!!! 93.7

----------


## alikaki_ed

Καλημέρα 79,7:yes:

----------


## sofouki

24/8 83.4
25/8 82.7  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 
δεν το πιστευωωωωω!!!

----------


## LILITH_ed

παντα η διαισθηση μου οτι θα χω πεσει στα κιλα επιβεβαιωνεται !!!

το ξερα οτι σημερα θα χω πεσει .. κ ναι !!!! ειμαι 68.9.

εφτασα το στοχο μου στα 69 κιλα κ τον περασα .

κ συνεχιζωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:cul:

----------


## gini89_ed

Zυγιζομαι καθε μερα!!Σημερα ειπα να γραψω τα κιλα μου 75.9 !! εδω και ενα μηνα παιζω αναμεσα στα 79 εως τα 77 παρακατω δεν πηγαινε.. εε τωρα παει !!!ελπιζω σε 3-4 μερες να παει 75 ακριβως!!επομενος στοχος τα 70!!! καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!

----------


## eleste_ed

Kollise h zugaria giati adiathetisa...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ακομα 51. 
Πλεον δεν βιαζομαι και πολυ, μετα που πηρα βαρος εφτιαξε η χαλαρωση. 
Περιεργα πραγματα, φαινομαι ΠΟΛΥ καλυτερα στα τωρινα 51, παρα οταν εχανα βαρος και πρωτοημουν 51. 
Και μου κανουν ρουχα που μου κανανε στα 48. 
Λογικα μυς εχω κανει. Το ελπιζω! ειχα πεθανει στη γυμναστικη να κανω μυς!

----------


## alikaki_ed

wow marrymaker! μπράβο

78,4 σήμερα

----------


## filipparas

Ζυγίστηκα και σήμερα για να κάνω την online λιπομέτρηση με σωστό βάρος... ναι, δικαιολογίες ψάχνω μάλλον, τι με έχει πιάσει γμτ και δε κάνω τπτ σωστά και με το πρόγραμμα τελευταία...

Τα νέα καλά, 104,9, φαίνεται να τον πιάνουμε το στόχο για Δευτέρα αν δε κάνω βλακείες το ΣΚ...

----------


## LILITH_ed

το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by LILITH_
> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


τςτςτςτς

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by AliceSante_
> ενταξει , εισαι αρρωστη ως το κοκαλο . παρε τα μυαλα σου και καντην


ποια μυαλά????????????????

----------


## filipparas

> _Originally posted by LILITH_
> το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.


XAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA, καλό, βλέπεις πολύ μπροστά εσύ. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν ατομάκια σαν εσένα για να βλέπουμε οι υπόλοιποι πόσο καλά είμαστε.

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν ατομάκια σαν εσένα για να βλέπουμε οι υπόλοιποι πόσο καλά είμαστε.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## konina

σημερα 77,4 (+0,3) αλλα σε φαση αναμονης περιοδου

----------


## athena_ed

κι εδώ τα έκανε μαντάρα η λιλήθια; τελος πάντων! -700 σήμερα!!! τώρα που αλλάζω φάση με το πρόγραμμα να δω αν θα τα καταφέρω να χάνω όπως πριν... δεν πειράζει, ήδη βλέπομαι, και να χάσω μόνο 10 μέχρι το νέο έτος δεν θα με χαλάσει, αργα, σταθερά και απο δευτέρα γυμναστήριο

----------


## gini89_ed

σημερα 75.5 (-400 απο χθες!!) ;:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## athena_ed

πλας 300!!! αναμενόμενο απο την αλλαγή φάσης

----------


## konina

77.4 οσο χθες.....πολυ καλα αν αναλογιστω τις 2000 θ που εφαγα χθες..........

----------


## Ethereal

68.9

----------


## konina

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo NOT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## break

:Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: 

Αφού είναι αποκλεισμένο μέλος πως μπορεί κ ποστάρει?  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## angelaorangel

.....BACK FROM THE GRAVE:wow:

----------


## THINK POSITIVELY

γιατι τόση μαυρίλα?

----------


## angelaorangel

Δε το πιασες το νοημα?δες προηγουμενη σελιδα.πολυ γελιο.

----------


## THINK POSITIVELY

xaxaxaxaxaxax, εχεις δίκιο!!!!!

----------


## sofouki

82.7. σταθερη εδω και 2 μερες. παααρα πολυ καλο δεδομενου του τι εφαγα αυτες τις 2 μερες...:P:P:P

----------


## angelaorangel

σημερα ζυγιστηκα

ειμαι 59

δεν αλλαζει το τοπιο.

----------


## break

59 κιλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Κ τι δε θα έδινα να είμαι τόσα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:fake sniffle::fake sniffle::fake sniffle:

----------


## angelaorangel

59 κιλα αλλα 1.60 υψος

αλλα 5-6 θελω να χασωωωωωωω

αλλα δε το βλεπω με τα χλαπακιασματα που κανω.

----------


## konina

77,1 (-0,3)...θα μου βγει η πιστη μεχρι να δω το 76 μπροστα.....

----------


## click

> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> Δε το πιασες το νοημα?δες προηγουμενη σελιδα.πολυ γελιο.


:shocked2:
τωρα και σε ζομπι βερσιον :smilegrin::smilegrin::smilegrin:

----------


## Ciciliana

Μετά απο 1 μήνα ημί-προσπάθειας για δίαιτα, τις οποίες συνεχίζω είμαι 60,2 κιλά, προχθές.. 
Βέβαια με τα υπερφαγικά μέσα, και σήμερα δεν ήμουν 60 και αλλά 61 και...
Δε μπορώ να πώ οτι είμαι κ πολύ ικανοποιημένη, νιώθω πως χάνω αργά!!
Από φαγητό δεν έτρωγα ούτε παχυντικά ούτε μεγάλες ποσότητες,θα έλεγα λίγο κιόλας, αλλά έτρωγα που και που παγωτό!

----------


## konina

κοριτσακι εξαρταται τι παγωτο διαλεγες.... αν ηταν των 500 θερμιδων λογικο :cool rsvd: ....(πωωωωω μου εχουν λειψει τα παγωτα απο την παγωτομανιαααα,τεσπα)...μπο εις να διαλεγεις γρανιτες που εχουν 60-90 θ η καθε μια

----------


## filipparas

Πωωωωωωωωωωωωωω φέτος το καλοκαίρι ένα παγωτό της προκοπής έφαγα όλο κι όλο... το απόλαυσα όμως πραγματικά, τέλειο ήταν. Τ'αγαθά κόποις κτώνται το φελέκι μου μέσα...

----------


## athena_ed

πλας 200 αναμενόμενα υγρά και αυτά

----------


## angelaorangel

> _Originally posted by click_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> Δε το πιασες το νοημα?δες προηγουμενη σελιδα.πολυ γελιο.
> 
> 
> ...


μια μικρη νεκρανασταση θα τανε 

η 

καλυτερα η αναλαμπη πριν το τελος:spin::saint:

----------


## konina

εδω κ 1 λοιπον βδομαδα παιζω αναμεσα στο 77,1-77,4 .. κ σημερα που ειναι μερα επισημου ζυγισματος... 77,8.... εχω τρελα νευρα ομως....τεσπα... ισως να φταει ότι χθες εφαγα 400γρ. σπανακορυζο το μεσημερι κ αλλο τοσο το βραδυ κατα τη 1 ή ότι ειμαι σε δυσκολες μερες... τεσπα... ότι κ να'ναι ξενερωσα

----------


## gini89_ed

Καλημερααααα σας!!!
Εδώ και 3 μέρες ειμαι σταθερή 75.5...

----------


## athena_ed

καλησπέρα! εγω ίσως επειδή περιμένω να κατέβει ο ολυμπιακός, είτε επειδή άλλαξα φάση απότομα και απο υποσιτισμό ενός μήνα και 2 εβδομάδων το έριξα στη σωστή διατροφή με περισσότερες θερμίδες απο οτι πριν, αλλα πολύ λιγότερες απο οτι χρειάζομαι (1000-1200) έκανα πάλι κατακράτηση, αλλα δεν πτοούμαι που πήρα ΠΑΛΙ 400 γρ και έχω φτασει στα 93.9 σε 3 μέρες!
πείτε μου οτι φαση είναι θα περάσει....

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα! Πρωινη πρωινη σημερα να σας πω το 78,1 (αλλαξα και το τικερακι, δεν αντεχα να βλεπω αλλο το 79). Τρια κιλα ακομα να πιασω το βαρος προ διακοπων (ημουν 75 και μολις ειχε αρχισει να φαινεται η απωλεια μου και δεν το χαρηκα ουτε για λιγες μερες@##$$$!!) Anyway, αντε να δουμε πως θα παει κι αυτη η εβδομαδα!

----------


## konina

77.4 δηλ. -0,4 απο χθες (εμ βεβαια σημερα δεν ειναι ημερα επισημου ζυγισματος!!!να μην κανει πλακα η ζυγαρια???)

----------


## alikaki_ed

79,1 -300γρ. από το ένα παλιοκιλό που πηρα....

----------


## athena_ed

η ίδια...

----------


## gini89_ed

τα ιδια και σημερα ....

----------


## eleste_ed

Μετά από κόλλημα λόγω περιόδου σήμερα (30/8) η ζυγαριά έδειξε 93,300.
-500:bigsmile:

----------


## gkate

-100 σημερα αρα 78 ολα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Συγχαρητιρια!!! εις κατωτερα!:smilegrin:

51,6 σημερα, κομματι αφυδατωμενη αισθανομαι και ας πινω μεγαλες ποσοτητες νερου. Ανυπομονω για τον χειμωνα.

----------


## filipparas

Περίεργη φάση περνάω, το νιώθω οτι χάνω πολύ γρήγορα και γι'αυτό ζυγίστηκα. 103,4 σήμερα... θυμίζω πριν ακριβώς μια εβδομάδα 106,9 και τη Δευτέρα 104,7...

Καλό είναι βέβαια, δε παραπονιέμαι, σκέφτομαι όμως οτι όπως χάνω τώρα χωρίς να καταλαβαίνω το λόγο μετά μπορεί να κολλήσω χωρίς λόγο και κλάφτα Χαράλαμπε...

----------


## athena_ed

μείον 400!!! σταμάτησα να παίρνω, σταμάτησα να κολάω επιτέλους!!! 93,5

----------


## gini89_ed

- 100 γρ 75,4 σημερα αντε να παει 75 ακριβως !!!

----------


## penelope1985

Eχω μηνες να γραψω εδω. Σημερα 58.9 και κλεινω ενα χρονο συντηρηση! Καλημερα!

----------


## athena_ed

μειον 400!! γεα

----------


## eleste_ed

> _Originally posted by eleste_
> Μετά από κόλλημα λόγω περιόδου σήμερα (30/8) η ζυγαριά έδειξε 93,300.
> -500:bigsmile:


(1/9) -200

----------


## konina

77.1 
-0.3 απο προχθες κ υστερα απο μινι υπερφαγικο

----------


## filipparas

102,5  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## aggeloydaki

αχαχχαχαχαχχαχα φίλιππε πήρες φόρα-κατηφόρα  :Big Grin:

----------


## gini89_ed

Σήμερα 75 ακριβως!!!!! και ναι -400 απο χθες..!!!! ο στοχος επετευχθει!!!! :spin::spin:

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 102,5


νομίζω οτι σου αξίζει η αλλαγή στο τικεράκι σου πλέον!!! εύγε! είσαι είδολο και παράδειγμα προς μίμηση!!

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> 102,5




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Συνέχισε σχεδόν έφθασες!!!!  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## konina

76.3 (-0,8 απο χθες)...................:spin::spin::spin::spi n::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## who is who

καλημερα...μπραβο βρε filipara..ειλικρινα εισαι ειδωλο ...μπραβο keep walking  :Smile:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51 ακριβως σημερα.

----------


## athena_ed

μείον 600 χε χε

----------


## konina

76.2 (-0.1 απο χθες)..............αχ περασα αποτομα στο 6 απο το 7 κ απο τη μια ανυπομονω για το 5 κ απο την αλλη φοβαμαι μην κολλησω κ το βλεπω για καιρο....

----------


## who is who

konina να μην σε ματιασω τα πας περιφημα  :Smile:  μπραβο κοπελια !!

----------


## athena_ed

92.1  :Smile:  !!

----------


## O.k.

Μετά από πόσα χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι το 6 μπροστά...ας είναι και 69.8 δεν πειράζει σιγά σιγά...

----------


## Ciciliana

Σήμερα ήμουν 59,6 :saint: ελπίζω να μη ξαναδω αυτό το σιχαμερό 6άρι μπροστά!

----------


## gini89_ed

Εδω και 2 μερες ανεβηκε η ζυγαρια στο 75,6 λογω περιοδου...γαμωτο κ εκανα αμαν κ πως να παω 75 ακριβως για να αρχισει να κατεβαινει...  :Frown:  
μια βδομαδα ειναι που θα παει θα περασει!!!

----------


## karen1985

100 στρογγυλά δείχνει σήμερα... βρε παράξενη περίοδο που βρήκε να κάνει τα τρελά του ο μεταβολισμός...
δεν παραπονιέμαι όμως... θα δω αύριο πριν φύγω ακόμα μια φορά και μετά αλλάζω τικεράκι..

Cici στον αγύριστο να πάει.. χιχι!!

----------


## athena_ed

91.9

----------


## konina

76.5 σταθερα δλδ εδω που κυμαινομαι εδω κ μερες
πφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ

----------


## gkate

Να'μαι κι εγω λοιπον που χαθηκα εδω και μερες απο το τοπικ. Δινω λοιπον το παρον, σημερα 77,7 και ελπιζω να συνεχισω προς τα κατω γιατι σιχαθηκα με τα σκαμπανεβασματα!

----------


## Adda_ed

Πρώτη φορά γράφω εδώ.:smilegrin:
Μέσα σε 3 εβδομάδες - διανύω την τέταρτη τώρα - μείον 3 κιλάκια.
85,3 είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη, μακάρι να συνεχίσω έτσι... Σιγά, αλλά σταθερά! :bouncing:
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και σε όλες! :roll:

----------


## athena_ed

91.8 και πεθαίνω κανα δίωρο στο γυμναστήριο. Τι άλλο να κάνω!

----------


## gkate

77,2 σημερα. Athena υπομονη, ολα θα γινουν με πεισμα (που εμενα μου λειπει το τελευταιο διαστημα) και ηρεμια, χαλαρωσε και θα δεις η ζυγαρια να πεφτει. Εξαλλου σκεψου οτι τα κιλα δεν τα πηραμε σε λιγες μερες αρα δε γινεται να χαθουν και μεσα σε λιγες μερες.
Αντε κουραγιο και με χαμογελο  :Smile:

----------


## Adda_ed

Athena, θα συμφωνήσω με τη gkate, υπομονή πρέπει να κάνεις. Κατά τ'άλλα, αφού αντέχεις και τη γυμναστική είσαι σε πολύ καλό δρόμο. Υπομονή, πείσμα, επιμονή, και πίστη στον εαυτό σου, αυτά χρειάζεσαι, και ο χρόνος - και η ζυγαριά σαφώς :yes: - θα σε ανταμείψει.

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Athena υπομονη, ολα θα γινουν με πεισμα (που εμενα μου λειπει το τελευταιο διαστημα) και ηρεμια, χαλαρωσε και θα δεις η ζυγαρια να πεφτει.


Σκέψου θετικά για να ξαναβρείς τη δύναμη και το πείσμα σου. Είδες τι ωραία που συμβουλεύεις την athena? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι το έχεις μέσα σου, το ερέθισμα σου λείπει μόνο. :bouncing:

----------


## athena_ed

πω πω παιδιά δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε πόσο με ενθάρρυνατε τώρα! Ευχαριστώ πολυ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ και δύο μήνες είμαι σκληρή μαζί μου. Θα χαλαρώσω τώρα λίγο... Ελπίζω η προσπάθεια μας να ανταμειφθεί!

----------


## gkate

Αγωνιστικες καλημερες απο το μετωπο των κιλων :Big Grin:  76,9 σημερα. Κουτσα κουτσα το παω αλλα τουλαχιστον ειναι μια καποια απωλεια.Αντε και καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## gini89_ed

Εχω 4 μερες να ζυγιστω γτ ημουν αδιαθετη ... απο 75 η ζυγαρια πηγε μεχρι 75.8 λογω κατακρατησης και σημερα το πρωι που ζυγιστηκα βλεπω 74.8!!!!!! 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Adda_ed

Όταν είμαστε αδιάθετες η ζυγαριά παίζει πολύ βρώμικα παιχνίδια μαζί μας, οπότε μην ανησυχείς. Είδες ότι μόλις επανήλθες έστρωσαν και τα κιλά σου?
85,3 σήμερα, σαν το χελωνάκι πάω... σιγά σιγά... Αλλά δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω τουλάχιστο να είναι σταθερό το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εδώ και δύο μήνες είμαι σκληρή μαζί μου. Θα χαλαρώσω τώρα λίγο...


Μην είσαι σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου, το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι ένας καλός λόγος, μια καλή κουβέντα για ώθηση. Είδες πόσο δύναμη πήρες με αυτά που σου είπαν όλα τα παιδιά πιο πάνω? Το να χαλαρώσεις είναι ότι καλύτερο μπορείς να κάνεις, και να απολαύσεις την ... ελεύθερη πτώση των κιλών σου! Και να μην αφήνεις τίποτα να σε ρίχνει. ʼπαξ και το πάρουμε απόφαση... ρε θα τη σκίσουμε τη γάτα! Τίποτα δε μας σταματά :thumbup: Πάμε όλοι δυναμικά παιδιά!

----------


## athena_ed

άντα είσαι φοβερή! Καλά τα λες! Λοιπόν, σήμερα 91.4

----------


## Adda_ed

Μωρέ τα λέω για να τα ακούω κι εγώ :P :bigsmile:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

54 kg (+3kg)

βρε μπλεξιμο... 

Παμε δυνατα παλι προς τα κατω!

----------


## gini89_ed

74.8 τα ιδια ...

----------


## eleste_ed

> _Originally posted by eleste_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by eleste_
> Μετά από κόλλημα λόγω περιόδου σήμερα (30/8) η ζυγαριά έδειξε 93,300.
> -500:bigsmile:
> 
> ...


11/9 -600..........92.500

Πολύ αργά δεν πάω??

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by eleste_
> 
> (1/9) -200...δλδ 93.100
> 11/9 -600..........92.500
> Πολύ αργά δεν πάω??


Mια χαρά τα πας, χάνεις αργά και σταθερά...

Τώρα η σειρά μου να γκρινιάξω ότι έχω κολλήσει εδώ και κάτι μέρες στο 85,3 :flaming:

----------


## O.k.

71,5 κλαψ κλαψ...αυτά σου κάνουν οι μακαρονάδες και τα παστίτσια μέσα στο σκ...

----------


## athena_ed

91.1 -300 απο χθες

----------


## athena_ed

90.7 -400! και είχα και ελύθερη μέρα, βεβαια εφαγα τελευταία φορα χθες στις 12....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,5

----------


## Adda_ed

85.3 ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω! Τι κόλημα έχει φάει αυτή η ζυγαριά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...

----------


## gini89_ed

74.6 (-200) !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by Adda_
> 85.3 ούτε πάνω ούτε κάτω! Τι κόλημα έχει φάει αυτή η ζυγαριά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω...


θέλω να σου δώσω το ίδιο κουράγιο που μου έδωσες πριν μέρες!!! κοριτσάρα είδες πως είχα κολλήσει! και μάλιστα είχα πάρει κιολας ένα κιλό.... όλα παροδικά είναι! σε λίγες μέρες θα τα χάσεις μαζεμένα!! είναι σίγουρο και πάω και στοιχημα

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> 90.7 -400! και είχα και ελύθερη μέρα, βεβαια εφαγα τελευταία φορα χθες στις 12....


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> θέλω να σου δώσω το ίδιο κουράγιο που μου έδωσες πριν μέρες!!! κοριτσάρα είδες πως είχα κολλήσει! και μάλιστα είχα πάρει κιολας ένα κιλό.... όλα παροδικά είναι! σε λίγες μέρες θα τα χάσεις μαζεμένα!! είναι σίγουρο και πάω και στοιχημα


Αχ το ελπίζω athena! :lol: Η αλήθεια είναι ότι περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω αυτές τις μέρες... Οπότε μετά θα φανεί τί έχω χάσει, αν έχω χάσει, και πόσο έχω χάσει. Υπομονήηηηηη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## athena_ed

90.4 -300 απο χθες...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53 - ολα. Αν το κρατησω για μερικες μερες, θα αλλαξω τικερακι.

----------


## Adda_ed

85, επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε! (-300gr) :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## gini89_ed

ta idia 74.6...

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by Adda_
> 85, επιτέλους ξεκόλλησε! (-300gr) :lol::lol::lol:


τα βλέπεις;;; έτσι

----------


## sofaki2011

Επιτέλους ξεκολλήσαμε! 

-1 κιλό 

:spin:

----------


## athena_ed

Λοιπόν, το παραδέχομαι. Χθες τα έφαγα όοοολα! τι με έπιασε.... ωστόσο δεν σταματάω η γη να γυρίσει ανάποδα! σήμερα βέβαια είμαι 91, πήρα 600 αλλα χαλάλι! (με τοσα που έφαγα περίμενα ολόκληρο κιλό να πάρω...)

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> Λοιπόν, το παραδέχομαι. Χθες τα έφαγα όοοολα! τι με έπιασε.... ωστόσο δεν σταματάω η γη να γυρίσει ανάποδα! σήμερα βέβαια είμαι 91, πήρα 600 αλλα χαλάλι! (με τοσα που έφαγα περίμενα ολόκληρο κιλό να πάρω...)


Δεν πειράζε, Αθηνούλι μου, το δικαιούσαι. Εξάλλου το +600 δεν είναι πραγματικό. Σε 1-2 μέρες θα έχει φύγει.:starhit::starhit:

----------


## Adda_ed

Athena thanx για το προηγούμενο, power όπως πάντα!  :Smile:  Aaaaax, αν δεν είχα κι εσάς τι θα έκανα? :thumbup:

Μην αγχώνεσαι, όπως είπε και το koukoutsaki σε 1-2 μέρες θα έχουν φύγει  :Smile:

----------


## Adda_ed

Α! Και επίσης... σήμερα πέσαμε στα 84.7 :smilegrin:

Περίμενα να αδιαθετήσω, και η ζυγαριά είχε κολήσει. Μόλις αδιαθέτησα, τσουπ! Ξεκόλησε! Είδατε που υπάρχει μία λογική εξήγηση για όλα?

Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και όλες μας! :yes::tumble:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53 ακομα, φευγει η κατακρατηση σιγα σιγα, να δουμε ποσο λιπος πηρα...

----------


## athena_ed

ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!!! κουκούτσι το ελπίζω να είναι έτσι, αλλα ναι έχω εσας να λέω τον πόνο μου και να παρηγοριέμαι!

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα!

-1 κιλό

σε λίγο δε θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένο διαιτολογιο... η κυβέρνηση φροντίζει πριν απο εμας για εμας!

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by ria_
> σε λίγο δε θα χρειαστεί να ακολουθούμε συγκεκριμένο διαιτολογιο... η κυβέρνηση φροντίζει πριν απο εμας για εμας!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## athena_ed

90,7 -300 απο χθες!

----------


## athena_ed

90,0 -700 απο χθες.... !!!

----------


## eirini000

ε..να γραψω κι εγω μπας κ φρικαρω κ κοψω τις υπερβολες
58..απο 54 που ημουν πριν 1 μηνα
φρικηηη 2 κιλα μεχρι τα 60
παει εχω παρει την ανηφορα:sniffle:

----------


## gkate

77 σημερα.....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52,7

----------


## athena_ed

-1,200!!!!! ούτε την πρώτη μέρα που ξεκίνησα δεν έχασα τόσο!!! και να πεις οτι δεν έφαγα και τπτ.... οτι θέλει κανει το σωμα μου 88,8

----------


## gkate

76.8

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> -1,200!!!!!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup:

----------


## gkate

Αν και το εγραψα και στο εβδομαδιαιο ζυγισμα θα το γραψω κι εδω για να δωσω το καθημερινο παρον. 76.5 Ειμαι εναμιση κιλο πανω απο το βαρος πριν τις διακοπες, Να δω ποτε σκοπευω να τα φτασω!!  :Mad:

----------


## Adda_ed

84.5 :smilegrin: :blush:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα κι απο μενα! Ειμαι σχετικα παλια στο φορουμ αλλα εχω καιρο να γραψω... Ειπα να ξαναρχισω διατροφη γιατι το καλοκαιρι δεν μου πηγε και πολυ καλα! Καθημερινο ζυγισμα απο αυριο πρωι και .... ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΧΗ! 

Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους, θα σας διαβασω τωρα να γνωρισω και τους καινουριους στην παρεα.

----------


## angelaorangel

γεια σου brazil

ξανακαλως ηλθες:thumbup:

----------


## athena_ed

καλώς όρισες μπραζίλ!!! 
λοιπον.... επειδή το σώμα μου τρελάθηκε, και χθες με έδειξε 1,2 κιλά λιγότερο, σήμερα με δείχνει 0,5 περισσότερο - 89.3 
ας ελπίσω να μου έρθει η περίοδος γτ σε λίγες μέρες θα έχω ολοκληρώσει καθυστέριση 1 μήνα

----------


## brazil

Ευχαριστω για τα καλοσωρισματα!! Απο αυριο τυπικη στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα.. για να δουμε μιαν ασπρη μερα!!

----------


## sofaki2011

Μετά από ένα εορταστικό Σ/Κ κατορθώσαμε και όχι μόνο δεν πήραμε γραμμάριο αλλά χάσαμε κιόλας. 
Πρωινό ζύγισμα 110,5 :cul::cul:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερουδια! Πρωινο ζυγισμα 78,6! Αρχιζουμε δυναμικα γιατι παλι χαθηκε ο ελεγχος!

----------


## gkate

Καλως την Brazil και παλι! Εγω σημερα 76.3. Αισθανομαι οτι παω σαν χελωνα με -200 καθε μερα. Τελος παντων καλυτερα απο το να δειχνει + η ζυγαρια

----------


## brazil

Γεια σου και παλι!! Με -200γρ ΚΑΘΕ μερα εγω θα ημουν μια τρισευτυχισμενη χελωνα :blush:!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## filipparas

Δεν άντεξα ο άθλιος. Γνωστός πλέον φιεστάκιας-πανηγυρτζης και σιγά που δε θα ζυγιζόμουν εκτός προγράμματος...

99.4 έδειξε η ζυγαριά, ΔΙΨΗΦΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## aggeloydaki

axxaxaxaxaxxaxaxaxaxxa mpravo soy Filip ,me to dikio soy to xairesai!

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Δεν άντεξα ο άθλιος. Γνωστός πλέον φιεστάκιας-πανηγυρτζης και σιγά που δε θα ζυγιζόμουν εκτός προγράμματος...
> 
> 99.4 έδειξε η ζυγαριά, ΔΙΨΗΦΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


Φίλιππε ουάο!!!! οοοτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο, είδωλο

----------


## athena_ed

88,7 σήμερα είπαμε το σώμα μου δεν πάει καλα τις τελευταίες μέρες -600 απο εχθές

----------


## Adda_ed

Filipe :thumbup:
Αthena :thumbup:
Gkate επίσης :thumbup:
Brazil καλώς όρισες και από εμένα, καλή αρχή! :smilegrin:

Σήμερα δείχνει 84,1... τσουλάει σιγά σιγά, παράπονο δεν έχω... :lol:

----------


## brazil

Φιλιππε, τελεια νεα!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## Redish

συγχαρητήρια Φιλιππε!!!! από filipparas γινεσαι filippakos...

----------


## break

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Δεν άντεξα ο άθλιος. Γνωστός πλέον φιεστάκιας-πανηγυρτζης και σιγά που δε θα ζυγιζόμουν εκτός προγράμματος...
> 
> 99.4 έδειξε η ζυγαριά, ΔΙΨΗΦΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ




Μπράβο filippara :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Επιτέλους διψήφιο, εδώ που τα λέμε ούτε εγώ θα αντεχα να μη ζυγιστώ :wink1::wink1:

----------


## filipparas

Να'στε καλά, σήμερα πραγματικά η χαρά ήταν μεγάλη!

Η ομάδα πάει καλά βλέπω, μπράβο σε όλες!

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο Φιλιππε!!!! Ειναι υπεροχο να κατορθωνουμε πραγματα που μεχρι πριν λιγους μηνες μας φαινοντουσαν απιαστο ονειρο! Και παλι συγχαρητηρια και καλη συνεχεια με ακομη περισσοτερη δυναμη και υπομονη!

----------


## gkate

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Γεια σου και παλι!! Με -200γρ ΚΑΘΕ μερα εγω θα ημουν μια τρισευτυχισμενη χελωνα :blush:!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!


Σ'ευχαριστω Brazil μου και εσυ καλη αρχη! Παμε γερα και με τσαμπουκα ολοι μας!!:smilegrin:

----------


## angelaorangel

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Δεν άντεξα ο άθλιος. Γνωστός πλέον φιεστάκιας-πανηγυρτζης και σιγά που δε θα ζυγιζόμουν εκτός προγράμματος...
> 
> 99.4 έδειξε η ζυγαριά, ΔΙΨΗΦΙΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!! ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


φιλ διψηφιος και ..ματος να σαι παντα σου ευχομαι:thumbup:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα 79 ακριβως  :Mad: . Ε, ενταξει λογικο αφου χθες ειχε γενεθλια μια φιλη μου και φαγαμε και τουρτιτσα! Τικερακι δεν αλλαζω ομως, μονο οταν ειναι προς τα κατω...

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα σε ολους και ολες! Η χελωνα που λεγαμε και χθες -200 παλι!!(Ειναι δυνατον??!!) Αρα λοιπον σημερα 76.1

----------


## karen1985

100.5 σήμερα! για να δούμε!!  :Smile: 

gkate δεν πειράζει καλά είναι και έτσι! σε σταθερούς ρυθμούς θα χάνεις 1.400 τη εβδομάδα .. σούπερ!

----------


## Adda_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα. Το + μας πειράζει... το - όχι :-)

ʼντε πάλι... 84,5 (+400)  :Frown:

----------


## eirini25_ed

σταματησα για λιγο και ξανα προς τη δοξα τραβαω!72,5 μετα απο πολυ καιρο

----------


## athena_ed

σήμερα -300 88,4

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! 78,3 σημερα, -300γρ απο Τριτη δηλαδη

----------


## Adda_ed

84,6 (+100gr)  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: μα... τι κάνω λάθος??? :thumbdown:

----------


## Adda_ed

μπάι δε γουέι... τικεράκι δεν αλλάζουμε, για λόγους ψυχολογίας :lol: ε, όλα κι όλα!:P

----------


## angelaorangel

> _Originally posted by Adda_
> 84,6 (+100gr) uzzled: μα... τι κάνω λάθος??? :thumbdown:


adda τι τρως συνηθως?

----------


## Adda_ed

Για παράδειγμα χτες έφαγα το πρωί δημητριακά με γάλα, καφέ αργότερα, απόγευμα φακές, με μία φέτα ψωμί και το βραδάκι ένα ποτήρι γάλα... Σκέφτομαι μήπως επειδή έχω καιρό να επισκεφτώ την τουαλέτα??? :lol:

----------


## angelaorangel

δεν ειναι τιποτα σημαντικο συνηθως το παραπανω βαρος σε διαιτα ειναι κατακρατηση υγρων η ισως περιμενεις περιοδο .εξαλλου 100 γρ ειναι απειροελαχιστα.

----------


## konina

76.6

εδω κ 3 εβδομαδες τρωω οτι να'ναι...ειμαι κοντα στις 1200 θερμ αλλα απο πλευρας ποιοτητας ειμαι ασ'τα να πανε... οποτε και το +0,4 που βλεπω μια χαρα ειναι....συνεχιζουμε λοιπον απο εδω κανονικα

----------


## konina

> _Originally posted by Adda_
> Για παράδειγμα χτες έφαγα το πρωί δημητριακά με γάλα, καφέ αργότερα, απόγευμα φακές, με μία φέτα ψωμί και το βραδάκι ένα ποτήρι γάλα... Σκέφτομαι μήπως επειδή έχω καιρό να επισκεφτώ την τουαλέτα??? :lol:


1) τα οσπρια μπορει να προκαλεσουν φουσκωμα... η διαιτολογος που πηγαινα παλια μου ελεγε να μην τρωω το οσπριο της εβδομαδας τη μερα του ζυγισματος αλλα ουτε κ την προηγουμενη...
2) εννοειται οτι παιζει ρολο το καθε ποτε πας τουαλετα
3) αυξομειωσεις θα εχεις παντα...αναλογα με το τι εφαγες την προηγουμενη μερα, αν περιμενεις περιοδο, αν εχεις αγχος κ πολλα πολλα αλλα...οποτε οσο εισαι μια + μια - εισαι οκ....θα ανησυχουσες αν εκανες διαιτα κ αντι να χανεις εβλεπες οτι παιρνεις..

κ μπορει να δεις κ μεγαλυτερη αποκλιση.εγω πχ οταν τρωω σπανακι την επομενη μερα ειμαι παντα +... εχω παρατηρησει μεχρι κ +0,7!! το οποιο ομως εννοειται εφυγε μετα απο 2 μερες

----------


## Adda_ed

Aaaa!!! ok! Thanks konina + angelaorangel  :Wink: 
Λέω κι εγώ... αφού δεν έκανα καμία "ατασθαλία" τελευταία... τι στο καλό... Οπότε, υπομονή, και θα κατέβει που θα πάει? :bouncing:

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα στην ομορφη παρεα! Χαθηκα χθες αλλα υπηρχε μεγαλος φορτος εργασιας! Λοιπον τα νεα μου σημερα 75.4 :bouncing:

----------


## konina

76.5 -0.1

----------


## karen1985

100.5 σταθερά μια χαρά

----------


## polinaki1983

> _Originally posted by karen1985_
> 100.5 σταθερά μια χαρά


Οπου να'ναι θα ανεβάσεις φώτο δηλαδή!!!!!!!

----------


## karen1985

Είχα ανεβάσει 120 και 105 δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχω τρελή διαφορά στα 100 αλλά βάζω αφου το είχα πει χιχι!!  :Smile:

----------


## athena_ed

εγω σήμερα 88.8 πήρα 400

----------


## asteropi

Να γραψω και εγω εδω κοριτσια...λοιπον εγω δε ζυγιζομαι ομως καθε μερα....γιατι αν δω πανω κανα κιλο καμια μερα με βλεπω να τα παραταω και να μασαμπουκωνω παλι.Λοιπον ξεκινησα 1-9, 84 και κατι σημερα 24-9, 79(χωρις τουαλετα 3 μερες),αρα υπολογιζω 78 και κατι.Πολυ χαρηκα, μακαρι να συνεχιστει ετσι και να μη κολλησω!Μεχρι τωρα αν εξαιρεσεις οτι εχω κοψει τις βλακειες που ετρωγα,δε καταλαβαινω οτι κανω διαιατα,απλως αλλαξαν οι διατροφικες μου συνηθιες.Αν το βλεπουμε ετσι πιστευω δε θα τα παρατησουμε.:bouncy:

----------


## athena_ed

σήμερα -300 88,5.....

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

> [i]Originally posted by konina[/
> 
> κ μπορει να δεις κ μεγαλυτερη αποκλιση.εγω πχ οταν τρωω σπανακι την επομενη μερα ειμαι παντα +... εχω παρατηρησει μεχρι κ +0,7!! το οποιο ομως εννοειται εφυγε μετα απο 2 μερες


ωστε ετσι το σπανακι...:shocked2: + 400 σημερα....

αστεροπη μπραβο! πολυ καλη απωλια και μ'αρεσει κι οτροπος που το βλεπεις... οταν κατι δεν μας καταπιεζει σιγουρα δεν το παραταμε... :Wink:  καλη συνεχεια σε ολους!!!

----------


## annamaria1990

Καλημερα. 56.5 σημερα. Συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα.

----------


## Adda_ed

> _Originally posted by asteropi_
> Μεχρι τωρα αν εξαιρεσεις οτι εχω κοψει τις βλακειες που ετρωγα,δε καταλαβαινω οτι κανω διαιατα,απλως αλλαξαν οι διατροφικες μου συνηθιες.Αν το βλεπουμε ετσι πιστευω δε θα τα παρατησουμε.:bouncy:


Συμφωνώ!!! 1000 +++ :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Κι εμένα ως δια μαγείας ξεκόλλησε! Εκεί που άξαφνα είχε πάρει την ανιούσα, τσουπ, ξανακατέβηκε! 83,9!!! Ήταν και το θέμα δυσκοιλιότητας απ' ότι κατάλαβα, άτιμη τουαλέτα :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## koritsaki_ed

καθημερινα δε ζυγιζομαι, αλλα 3 φορες τη βδομαδα οπωσδηποτε!!!
η μερα επισημης μετρησης ειναι καθε Τεταρτη.
την Τεραρτη λοιπον ημουν 88.7 και σημερα Σαββατο 87,9. 
ειμαι ευτυχισμενη!!!!!
θα παω και βολτα στην αγορα! οχι για να ψωνισω, αλλα για να με φανταστω σε ρουχα που θα παρω μολις σουλουπωθω λιγακι!!

αστεροπη καλη αρχη εκανες!!!

----------


## asteropi

Ευχαριστω κοριτσια!!!Επειδη δεν ειχα ζυγιστει για πολλες μερες μου ηρθε αποτομα η απωλεια...και ειναι ακομα καλυτερο...αν αντεχετε δοκιμαστε το!Ηταν τα περισσοτερα κιλα που ειχα φτασει ποτε...βαρεσα καμποσα εγκεφαλικα οταν το δα.Ε και δε γινοταν αλλιως.

----------


## gini89_ed

Εχω να γραψω καμποσες μερες λογο διαβασματων..εξεταστικη βλεπετε..
αλλα τιποτα νεοτερο απο τις 13 του μηνα η ζυγαρια κειμαινεται απο 74.6 εως 100 με 200 γραμμαρια πανω κατω...μαλλον θα κρατησει πολυ καιρο αυτο...υπομονη  :Frown:

----------


## brazil

Χαλια, χαλια και παλι χαλια! 79,3 σημερα!!! Μια τρυπα στο νερο!

----------


## Adda_ed

Kαλημέρα σε όλους/όλες, συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά, δεν πτοούμαστε! :roll:

Σήμερα 84,4 (+500gr δηλαδή) αλλά θα τζάσουν τα άτιμα! :lol::lol::lol:

----------


## athena_ed

88,8 σήμερα αλλα χαλάλι που είμαι εδω και σχεδόν μια εβδομάδα στα 88,4 με 88,8 γιατί μου ήρθε η η πολυπόθητη περίοδος!!! έφυγε ένα βάρος απο πάνω μου!!!

----------


## gini89_ed

Δεν το πιστευω!! τριτη μερα που ειμαι αδιαθετη και η ζυγαρια εδειξε 74.2(-400 με 500γρ)!!μετα απο τοοοσες μερες !!!!επρεπε να αδιαθετισω για να κατεβει?ασε που το σκ εφαγα τα παντα!!! πολυ χαρηκα!!καιροσ ηταν!!ελπιζω να μην ξανακολλησει συντομα!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## athena_ed

88,3 σήμερα

----------


## gini89_ed

Καλημερα σας!!!σημερα το πρωι ξυπνησα νωρις νωρις για να διαβασω γτ δινω μαθημα και ζυγιστηκα...73.8!!!! (-400γρ απο χθες!!) μου φανηκε περιεργο!!!εκτος αν και χθες ημουν τοσο γτ οταν ζυγιστηκα ειχα ηδη φαει το πρωινο μ...χμμμμμ ?????????? τελοσπαντων ηταν μια ευχαριστη πρωινη εκπληξη!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## annamaria1990

56.400

----------


## Adda_ed

84.3 (-100gr) ε, κάτι είναι κι αυτό :blush:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολους! Σημερα 78,1! Και εχω μπει δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι!

----------


## gini89_ed

Σημερα το πρωι 73.6 (-200gr απο χθες)... νομιζω οτι πηρα φορα.. χι χι  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολους! Και καλο μηνα!! Επισημα φθινοπωρο και επιστροφη δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι!!

Σημερα 77,6 :starhit:!!!! Θελω κι εγω να παρω φορα εστω και στην αρχη για να παρω δυναμη!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

56 σημερα. ξαναμπαινω σε προγραμμα μεχρι να μου ξαναχωρεσει το αγαπημενο μου πατελονι. 

Εχει παρατηρησει κανεις με τη απωλεια η τη προσληψη βαρους, οτι αλλαζει και το σχημα του σωματος διαφορετικα απο οτι ηταν οταν ειμασταν στα ιδια νουμερα;

----------


## konina

75,8...αμε....εγω εχω παρατηρησει κ το αλλο.... ζυγιζομαι κ ειμαι στα χ κιλα.... οσο περισσοτερο μενω σε αυτα τοσο πιο πολυ "μαζευει" το σωμα μου. δλδ παρ'οτι δεν εχω χασει αλλα κιλα, φαινομαι πιο δυνατη κ μπαινω σε [ιο στενα ρουχα...οπως κ το αναποδο... οταν ημουν στα 60 πχ ημουν πιο παχια απ'οτι οταν πηγα 58 και μετα παλι 60... αλλα οσο εμενα στα 60 τοσο ξαναφουσκωνα κι ας μην με εδειχνε παραπανω η ζυγαρια

----------


## ria_ed

83 ......δεν θα αφησω να παει 84 ομως!!!:wink2:

Καλή σας μερα ! Ν α έ χ ε τ ε μ ι α ό μ ο ρ φ η Κυριακή!!!!!!!!

----------


## gini89_ed

ta idia 73.6...

----------


## asteropi

77,8 :roll: ....Aντε να παιρνει την κατιουσα η βρωμοζυγαρια!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

54,9.

----------


## konina

εγω απο εχθες το απογευμα νιωθω απιστευτα φουσκωμενη .... + οτι ποναω αρκετα...το βραδυ κατεληξα να παρω και χαπι για την κολιτιδα οποτε τα αποτελεσματα φαινονται κ στην ζυγαρια... 76,5 λοιπον (+0,7)...ευχομαι μεχρι αυριο να φυγει....

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

63 kg. :Wink:

----------


## Ciciliana

erzsebet_bathory , ωραίο nickname!! :thumbup::smirk: 
Κάνε μας και μια εισαγωγή μιάς και είναι το 1ο σου post (κ εχεις χασει κ πολλα απ'οτι φαινεται!)  :Smile:

----------


## britnyfox

69!erzebet bathory μη μου πεις οτι ακους Bathory!!! :Smile:

----------


## eirini25_ed

71,5! to tikeraki πως το αλλαζουμε???

----------


## asteropi

Νομιζω το ξαναφτιαχνεις.Αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by britnyfox_
> 69!erzebet bathory μη μου πεις οτι ακους Bathory!!!


ΕΣΥ! ακους μπαθορυ;;; δικια μας και εσυ;;;!

----------


## annamaria1990

56 κιλα σημερα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

54.1

----------


## Adda_ed

84.2 :flaming: αντε παλι... εχω κολλήσει στο ίδιο νούμερο... τι θα γίνει? :flaming::flaming::flaming:

----------


## ria_ed

-500 gr ------>82.5

----------


## britnyfox

[quote]_Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_



> _Originally posted by britnyfox_
> 69!erzebet bathory μη μου πεις οτι ακους Bathory!!!


ΕΣΥ! ακους μπαθορυ;;; δικια μας και εσυ;;;! [/quote




Ναι!Και μπαθορυ...και πιο thrash βασικα!!Αχ πολυ γουσταρω που ειναι κ αλλα ατομα με τα γουστα μου εδω!

----------


## annamaria1990

56.1 σημερα.

----------


## ria_ed

καλημέρα!!!
-500gr ----->82kg

----------


## gkate

76.7 σημερα. Εχω βαρεθει τα πισωγυρισματα!!!!!!:thumbdown: Ποτε επιτελους θα το βαλω στοχο να με δω 70 κιλα???!!!!

----------


## athena_ed

μετά απο μια πολύ δυσκολη εβδομάδα με πρόβλημα υγείας, στην οποία με μπούκωναν φαί κανονικά πήρα 1,50 κιλό και έφτασα στα 90 ΟΜΩΣ τις τελευταίες τρεις μέρες για κάποιο λόγο όχι μόνο τα έχασα, αλλα έχασα και παραπάνω. ʼρα 87.3 σήμερα.

----------


## gini89_ed

χθες δεν εγραψα γτ δεν ζυγιστηκα...
σημερα το πρωι 73 ακριβως!!!!! (-600 δλδ!!!) γιουπιιιιι!!!! αντε γτ με το κολλημα ολο το σεπτεμβριο εχασα μονο 1.5 κιλο...


καλη σας μερααα!!! :bouncy: :bouncy:

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

62.9:starhit:

----------


## Adda_ed

Μπράβο κορίτσια!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
84,3 και σήμερα :duh:

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by Adda_
> Μπράβο κορίτσια!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 84,3 και σήμερα :duh:


θα ξεκολλήσεις κοριτσάρα υπομονή

----------


## filipparas

Καλά νέα βλέπω!!! Μπράβο σε όλες σας, περαστικά Αθηνούλα!

----------


## gkate

76 ολα σημερα!

----------


## sofouki

καλημερουδια!! επανηλθα απο μεγαλο διαλλειμμα κ αποχη απο ολα αυτα... ελπιζω τωρα που ειμαι λιγο πιο αποφασισμενη, να παω καλυτερα....
82.8 και χτες το πρωι αλλα κ σημερα... περιμενω να δω αυριο...

----------


## ria_ed

good morning!!!!!

-500---------->81.5

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Καλά νέα βλέπω!!! Μπράβο σε όλες σας, περαστικά Αθηνούλα!


να σαι καλα φιλιππάρα!

----------


## Redish

και μετά από κόλλημα για πάνω από μια βδομάδα, έφτασα επιτέλους τον στόχο, που ποτέ δεν πιστευα ότι θα τον πετύχω! 67.5! 
Τη Δευτέρα ξεκίνησα Dukan μπας και ξεκολλήσω, και σε 2 μέρες έφτασα στον στόχο!
Τώρα σιγά σιγά και σταθερά, πάμε για τα 63.4 που προτείνει το site του Dukan ως ιδανικό βάρος, αν κι εγώ θα ήθελα 60-62, για να έχω ένα περιθώριο 2-3 κιλών σε γιορτές κλπ

----------


## annamaria1990

56.2

----------


## konina

76,2... οκ αργα κ σταθερα ακομα....

----------


## gini89_ed

Σημερα 72.7 (-300γρ απο χθες)
γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!! !!!!!!! ας ελπισω πως μεχρι τελος οκτωβριου θα ειμαι 70!!! 2.7 μεινανε που θα παει!!!

καλη σας μεραα!!! :roll: :roll:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

54 ολα. κρυολογισα... θα κοψω λιγο τη διαιτα, και θα το ριξω στα φρουτα για βιταμινες, να αναρρωσω πιο γρηγορα. Πρωτη φορα σε 7 χρονια και κρυολογισα... τελευταια φορα που επισκεπτομαι νοσοκομειο!!!

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα και συγχαρητηρια redish για την επιτευξη του στοχου σου! Merrymaker περαστικα! Λοιπον τα δικα μου σημερα 75.5. Επιτελους κατι βλεπω να γινεται!

----------


## annamaria1990

56 κιλα σημερα

----------


## athena_ed

Σήμερα -200 δλδ 86.9!

----------


## gini89_ed

καλημερααα!!! 
τα ιδια ..72.7

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

62.2:bouncy:

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

-400 στη διαρκεια της περιοδου κ -700 .. απωλεια εβδομαδας ως τωρα 1100.

----------


## angelaorangel

56 κιλα,:tumble: πλησιαζω πολυ το στοχο!
Δεν το περιμενα οτι θα πλησιαζα τοσο κοντα...

----------


## gkate

75.9 σημερα +400:thumbdown:

----------


## sofouki

καλημερα!! -400γρ. σημερα!!! ολε!!

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

61.8:bouncy:

----------


## sofouki

+200γρ σημερα...
τζαμπα η χτεσινη χαρα μου...:sniffle:

----------


## konina

75.9 (-0.3 σε 3 μερες)

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,4.

----------


## athena_ed

86.2 !!

----------


## asteropi

76,9:blush:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,2

----------


## angelaorangel

μερρυ μεικερ

με ολο το θαρρος...βλεπω το τικερακι σου και τα κιλα που θες να φτασεις και αναρωτιεμαι....

μηπως αυτα τα κιλα ειναι πολυ λιγα?θες να φτασεις 48 κιλα?

απο υπερβαρη θες να γινεις ελλειποβαρης ?

βεβαια δικαιωμα σου να κανεις αυτο που θες αλλα οτι υψος και να χεις 53 κιλα που εισαι τωρα ,σε θεωρω και σε φανταζομαι ηδη αδυνατη ,απο κει και περα νομιζω οτι θα ειναι επικινδυνο για την υγεια σου....

δεν θελω να σε προσβαλλω ,ουτε να σε πατροναρω ,απλα θα σου ελεγα να ξανασκεφτεις κατα ποσο ειναι υγιες να εισαι 48 κιλα...μη με παρεξηγησεις σε παρακαλω...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by angelaorangel_
> μερρυ μεικερ
> 
> με ολο το θαρρος...βλεπω το τικερακι σου και τα κιλα που θες να φτασεις και αναρωτιεμαι....
> 
> μηπως αυτα τα κιλα ειναι πολυ λιγα?θες να φτασεις 48 κιλα?
> 
> απο υπερβαρη θες να γινεις ελλειποβαρης ?
> 
> ...


ημουν 48. Βασικα 47 ειχα φτασει, μια το καλοκαιρι και οι διακοπες, δυο κατι γενεθλια και γιορτες, τρια ηρθε ο ζαχαροπλαστης ο αδερφος μου απο αυστραλια... ε.. πηρα κιλα, και προσπαθω να χασω το λιπος (ΜΟΝΟ το λιπος θελω να χασω) που πηρα. Χριστουγεννα ερχονται, θα παω και αγγλια σε 3 βδομαδες... μη μαζευονται και κιλα και μου ερθει παλι βουνο και ξανα-ματα τα ιδια. Στα 48, εχω περιθωριο να παω 50-52 (που ειναι τα καλα μου κιλα) και να μη κανω διαιτα μετα απο καποια γιορτη κτλ, αλλα τα ξεπερασα με το'να και τ'αλλο, και ευτυχως που ημουν 48 και δεν φαινεται -τοσο- τραγικα η αυξηση βαρους. 




> μη με παρεξηγησεις σε παρακαλω...


Οχι καλε! προς θεου, μιλα ελευθερα. Ο,τι θελει κανεις να μου πει, ας μου πει, απλα με ενοχλουν τα κοσμικα επιθετα γιατι δινουν μια αισθηση επιθεσης κτλ. 

Αλλα γενικα, μια χαρα τη λαμβανω τη κριτικη (αλλο κριτικη, αλλο προσβολη) και ισα ισα τη καλοδεχομαι γιατι αν ημουν παντογνωστης, θα ημουν επιστημονας καπου να θεραπευω αρρωστιες και οχι στον υπολογιστη μου να κουβεντιαζω:smilegrin:

53,1

----------


## athena_ed

σήμερα 85,8!!! γεαααα δεν το πιστεύω ακόμα οτι σε 100 γραμ κλείνω 20 χαμένα κιλά

----------


## gkate

Μπραβο Αθηνα για την απωλεια! Ευχομαι να γιορτασεις για πολλες δεκαδες χαμενων κιλων ακομη!
Εγω παλι με τα ups and downs, σημερα 76.5 παλι. Να δω ποτε θα βαλω μυαλο και θα το παρω αποφαση παλι να παρω μια δυναμικη κατηφορα για τα 70

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52,9

----------


## erzsebet_bathory

61.6:yes:

----------


## gkate

76.3

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53

----------


## gini89_ed

δεν εγραψα καθολου αυτες τις μερες γτ ημουν τα ιδια..μονο χθες με εδειξε 72.5 (-100)
και σημερα 72.3 (-200) :bouncy: :bouncy:

----------


## konina

75.2 επιτέλους έπεσα,λιγο

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

εγω προβλεπω οτι θα πεσω μετα που θα μου ερθει περιοδος παλι. Περιεργος μεταβολισμος, παντα στον κυκλο μου, χανω βαρος μονο για μια βδομαδα, αλλα αποτομα, μετα ο,τι και να κανω, μενω σταθερη μεχρι να ξαναρθει ο κυκλος. 

Σταθερα 53. Οταν αλλαξει θα ξαναγραψω.

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα σε ολους και ολες! 75.5 σημερα.

----------


## gini89_ed

hellooo....
σημερα 72.2 (-100γρ) :bouncy:

----------


## gkate

75.2 σημερα. Περιμενω να δω το 74

----------


## konina

76 σημερα (+1.2) κ 5 μερες πριν την περιοδο..... ομως δεν πτοουμαι!!!!!τα εχω μαθει πια τα κολπα της ζυγαριας!

----------


## asteropi

75,6 :bouncing: :bouncing:

----------


## Maria Hope

λετε να αρχισω και εγω το καθημερινο ζυγισμα???μεχρι τωρα το εκανα καθε Δευτερα!!!!χμ...... ας το κανουμε λοιπον.....απο αυριο ελπιζω να μην ξεχναω να ζυγιζομαι!!!!!!! καλημεραααααααααααα και καλη συνεχεια σε ολους:kiss:

----------


## gkate

Καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα Maria Hope και συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια σου.
Εγω σημερα 75 ολα. Δε σας ειπα οτι το σωμα μου εχει το συστημα του καβουρα? Καθε μερα -200, παραπανω αποκλειεται, ειναι απαγορευτικο  :Big Grin:

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by gkate_
> Καλη συνεχεια και σε σενα Maria Hope και συγχαρητηρια για την απωλεια σου.
> Εγω σημερα 75 ολα. Δε σας ειπα οτι το σωμα μου εχει το συστημα του καβουρα? Καθε μερα -200, παραπανω αποκλειεται, ειναι απαγορευτικο


γκέιτ έτσι είσαι σίγουρη, εγω που καμιά φορα χάνω απο τη μια μέρα στην άλλη 1 κιλό και την επομένη το παίρνω πίσω; τσαμπα χαρές και πανηγύρια! 84.5 σήμερα ξεκίνησα και το εξ ες γτ είχα κολλήσει φοβερά και είναι η τρίτη μέρα σήμερα. Τα πάω περίφημα!

----------


## asteropi

Αχ κολλησα και γω με το καθημερινο ζυγισμα...δεν ειναι καλο ομως!Γιατι απογοητευεσαι ευκολα αν δεις εστω και λιγα γραμμαρια πανω.Εγω σημερα ειδα 75,1 και χτες ειχα δει 75.6....πως γινεται αυτο???Ειναι δυνατον να δειχνει μισο κιλο κατω μετα απο μια μερα?'Η τα επαιξε η ζυγαρια?

----------


## gkate

75 ολα και παλι σημερα. Μαλλον φταιει οτι με επιασε μια αφυσικη δυσκοιλιοτητα εδω και τρεις μερες παρ'ολο που τρωω φρουτα και σαλατες. Κοριτσια μαλλον δεν πρεπει να απογοητευομαστε με τα ups and downs της ζυγαριας, γιατι τα γραμμαρια ειναι λογικο να ανεβοκατεβαινουν απο μερα σε μερα. Ισως δε θα'πρεπε να δινουμε τοση σημασια. Αντε καλη συνεχεια  :Wink:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Και εγω ακομα 53-53,4 σε 2-3 μερες θα ερθει η περιοδος και θα ξεκολλησω!

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by asteropi_
> Αχ κολλησα και γω με το καθημερινο ζυγισμα...δεν ειναι καλο ομως!Γιατι απογοητευεσαι ευκολα αν δεις εστω και λιγα γραμμαρια πανω.Εγω σημερα ειδα 75,1 και χτες ειχα δει 75.6....πως γινεται αυτο???Ειναι δυνατον να δειχνει μισο κιλο κατω μετα απο μια μερα?'Η τα επαιξε η ζυγαρια?


προχθές ήμουν -700 και χθες -1.1!!!! σήμερα πλας 100. Οταν χάνεις απότομα κάποια γραμμάρια ακόμα και κιλά σημαίνει οτι έπρεπε να τα χάσεις νωρίτερα. Μπορεί για μια εβδομάδα να μη χάσεις τίποτα και ξαφνικά μέσα σε 2 μέρες να χάσεις 2 κιλά! γι αυτο δεν πρέπει να απογοητευόμαστε με τπ καθημερινό ζύγισμα. Βοηθάει βέβαια για να δεις αν τα πας καλά με τη δίαιτα που κάνεις, και κατα πόσο σου "κόστησαν" τα παράνομα γεύματα που έκανες χθες, αλλα και όλα να τα τηρείς ο οργανισμός δεν χάνει κάθε μέρα με μαθηματική ακρίβεια. Κάνει κατακρατίσεις.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Ετσι ακριβως! Οπως τα ειπε η αθηνα

----------


## asteropi

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα κολλησει μια εβδομαδα,αλλα μετα πηρε αποτομα μπρος ο οργανισμος και εχασα 2 κιλα σχεδον.Μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι.75 ακριβως σημερα:P

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα κοριτσια! Λοιπον σημερα 74.9, οχι super ευχαριστημενη αλλα ειναι τουλαχιστον μια απωλεια, εστω και 100 γραμμαριων

----------


## athena_ed

χμμμ σήμερα 84,3 μείον 300 απο χθες! δυνατα για το εφταράκιιιιιιι

----------


## mitsimou

Παρολες τις ατασθαλειες παρεμεινα σταθερη. Δεν εχασα αλλα δεν πηρα. Εχουμε μουρλαθει στο ποδηλατο με τον αντρα μου για να μας φυγουν οι τυψεις.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου ανυπομονω για τη περιοδο μου..... σταθερη... 53

----------


## filipparas

Γύρισα από ταξίδι μόλις και εζυγίσθην περί τα 95,8 κιλά. Καλό ακούγεται, να δούμε και τη Δευτέρα βέβαια τα κανονικά...

----------


## athena_ed

> _Originally posted by filipparas_
> Γύρισα από ταξίδι μόλις και εζυγίσθην περί τα 95,8 κιλά. Καλό ακούγεται, να δούμε και τη Δευτέρα βέβαια τα κανονικά...


ποπο έφαγες ολόκληρο γάιδαρο φίλιππε άντε δυνατα!!!!! εγω σήμερα μείον 200, καθόλου μα καθόλου άσχημα!! 84.1

----------


## connie_ed

αθηνα φλερταρεις με το 7αρακι!
φιλιππε ειχες δεν ειχες ξεκολλησες και παλι θα σαλταρω απ τη ζηλια με την απωλεια της Δευτερας!
σημερα 105,7

----------


## gkate

75 και παλι σημερα

----------


## gkate

75.6 μετα απο κανα δυο μινι υπερφαγικα :thumbdown::thumbdown:

----------


## athena_ed

83.6 επιτέλους ξεκόλλησα

----------


## karw poukamiso

Γειαα σε όλους!!!Ξεκινάω σήμερα και είμαι 79 :/

----------


## -wow-

να σας ρωτησω.. οταν ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα δεν σας πιανει ενα αγχος, μια τυρρανια σε φαση, μην εχετε παρει κανενα γραμμαριο? γιατι περι γραμμαριων προκειτε!! δηλαδη βολευεστε καλυτερα με το καθημερινο ζυγισμα παρα με το ανα εβδομαδα η καθε 2? δεν κριτικαρω εννοειτε, απλα ρωταω.. :starhit:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by -wow-_
> να σας ρωτησω.. οταν ζυγιζεστε καθε μερα δεν σας πιανει ενα αγχος, μια τυρρανια σε φαση, μην εχετε παρει κανενα γραμμαριο? γιατι περι γραμμαριων προκειτε!! δηλαδη βολευεστε καλυτερα με το καθημερινο ζυγισμα παρα με το ανα εβδομαδα η καθε 2? δεν κριτικαρω εννοειτε, απλα ρωταω.. :starhit:


δε με πιανει εμενα προσωπικα αγχος. Συνηθως βλεπω τι με κολλαει, αν νιωθω οτι ηπια αρκετο νερο και δεν εκανα ατασταλια και ειμαι βαρυτερη (εστω και μισο κιλο) συνηθως ειναι κατακρατηση απο αφυδατωση (ειδικα αν τη προηγουμενη δεν εκατσα τον πισινο μου κατω) και ξερω οτι σημερα, καλο θα ηταν να πιω 2 μπουκαλια νερο αντι του ενα.

----------


## karw poukamiso

78,2 simera :/

----------


## athena_ed

83 νταν σήμερα και δεν παραπονιέμαι γτ έχω περίοδο και θα έπρεπε να είμαι ψιλότερα....

----------


## athena_ed

-500!!! 82,5 σήμερα!!

----------


## eirini25_ed

εχασα αισιως τα 10 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!ειμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενη!!!!!!

----------


## filipparas

Δεν άντεξα, 92.7 σήμερα. Ουφ, άντε γιατί είχα σκάσει με το + της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας κι ας μη το παραδέχομαι ούτε στον εαυτό μου. Συνεχίζουμε δυναμικά!

----------


## athena_ed

χαχα, μετά απο μια περίοδο στην οποία είχα και άνοδο 1 κιλού σήμερα είμαι περήφανη να αναφέρω οτι ειμαι 81,7!!! αυτο το 8 εδω και ενάμιση μήνα με κούρασε, θέλω επταράκι ΤΩΡΑ

----------


## karw poukamiso

> _Originally posted by eirini25_
> εχασα αισιως τα 10 κιλα!!!!!!!!!!ειμαι πολυ ενθουσιασμενη!!!!!!


[
Πως???

----------


## gini89_ed

Eχω αρκετο καιρο να γραψω σχεδον 1 μηνα αλλα δεν υπαρχει και καμια σημαντικη διαφορα ... σε 1 μηνα εχασα μονο 600γραμμαρια αν και δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν εφαγα ..ιδιως τις μερες κοντα στην 28η εφαγα τα παντα..και να τα αποτελεσματα..τουλαχιστον δεν πηρα..κατι ειναι κ αυτο..με τοσο φαι.. 
71.7 λοιπον....και θα ξαναρχισω απο κει που τ αφησα...κομμενες η βλακειες..(τα λεω για να τ ακουω..!! :P )
καλη σας συνεχεια...

----------


## GODDESS

59.4:wink1:

----------


## Γλαύκη

Bρε κοριτσι μου αφου δεν σε απεκλεισαν με το τελευταιο ονομα γιατι αλλαξες κ παλι?

----------


## aggeloydaki

καλά βρε Γλαύκη μου εσύ περιμένεις μια λογική απάντηση??

----------


## athena_ed

80 μπαμ σήμερα!!! έφυγε απο πάνω μου η ταμπέλα της παχύσαρκης και πλέον είμαι υπέρβαρη. για το 7 δυναμικααααααααααα

----------


## koukoutsi_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> 80 μπαμ σήμερα!!! έφυγε απο πάνω μου η ταμπέλα της παχύσαρκης και πλέον είμαι υπέρβαρη. για το 7 δυναμικααααααααααα


ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι Μπρρρρράβοοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!! !:tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble::spin::tumble: :spin:

----------


## athena_ed

79.4 ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## gini89_ed

71.3 (-400γρ σε 8 μερες) ¨!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ουφ, ουφ, 10 μερες αγγλια, 54 ζυγιστηκα σημερα. Καλα ειμαστε, περιμενα πολυ χειροτερα με 10 μερες συνεχομενο φαγοποτι. Και παλι καλα να λεω.

Αρχιζουμε να ξεσκονιζουμε τα εξτρα να'μαστε ετοιμοι για χριστουγεννα =D

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

54. Καλα παμε.

----------


## GODDESS

59.1:bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,6

----------


## tithos

καλημερα σας ειμαι καινουρια στο φορουμ και μολις εχθες ξεκινησα διαιτα αλλα εχω κι εγω το κακο χουι να μην περιμενω μια εβδομαδα για να ζυγηστω στη διαιτολογο οποτε λοιπον 94,600 σημερα :starhit:

----------


## GODDESS

58.7:roll:

----------


## tithos

93,700 :spin::spin::spin::spin:

----------


## GODDESS

58.3:bouncing::bouncy:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52,5

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52.

----------


## konina

μου αξιζει κραξιμο το ξερω...... αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα για να επανορθωσουμε.... 76.3 σήμερα....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

φοβαμαι για αυριο... καλα ξυπνησα... καλα ζυγιστηκα... τρελο υπερφαγικο... αυριο με βλεπω 55 το ελαχιστο. Μην σε παιρνει απο κατω κονινα μου, υπαρχει παντα το αυριο να επανορθωσουμε!

----------


## asteropi

73 νταν γαμωτοοο!Αντε να δω εστω και 72,9:spin:!!!!Δε πτοουμαστε ομωςςςςςςς:roll:!

----------


## konina

75.9:spin:

----------


## eirini25_ed

Παιδια τζαστ 70!Το στοχο μου δε βλεπω να τον πιανω πριν τη νεα χρονια.Ομως αλλα 2 κιλακια ακομα τα εχω πιστευω!

----------


## GODDESS

57.8 :roll::bouncing::grin::bouncing:

----------


## asteropi

71,7  :Smile:

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,3 παιζει να'ναι κατακρατηση λογω κρασιου, αλλα βλεπουμε...

----------


## irenevaladia

καλημέρα!
01/12 ... 62,5
06/12 ... 61,8
07/12 ... 61,6
και συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## asteropi

71.6 γιουπιιιιι...Αν κανω Χριστουγεννα με 6 μπροστα θα ειμαι πανευτυχηηηηηης!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

53,3

----------


## gini89_ed

70.7 μετα απο 1 μηνα οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο....τ ραγικοοοο.... :P

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

η απωλεια ειναι απωλεια :bouncing:

53,1 

δεν αλλαζω τικερακι, γιατι παιζει να'μαι σε λιγο στα ~ 52

----------


## gini89_ed

70.6 (-100gr) ...

----------


## asteropi

71,3..τσουκου τσουκου:kiss:

----------


## rena75

66.6

Ύψος: 170
23/08/2011: 68
04/11/2011: 63
12/12/2011: 66.6
Στόχος: 58

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

σατανικη η ρενα!!!! ειναι και χριστουγεννα... σε καλο μας!

53-ολα

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52,9 ακομα.

----------


## irenevaladia

καλημέρα!
01/12 ... 62,5
06/12 ... 61,8
07/12 ... 61,6
19/12 ... 61,1
και συνεχίζουμε!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

52,5 παλι, καλα ειμαστε, δε χανουμε αλλα δεν παιρνουμε κιολλας.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια να εχουμε με υγεια!!!

Καινουρια χρονια λοιπον, καινουρια αρχη. Καλα φαγαμε καλα ηπιαμε τα κεφαλια μεσα τωρα:P

Σημερα 90,8!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

89,4 σημερα (-1,400)

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια! Θελω κι εγω να μπω στην λογικη του καθημερινου ζυγισματος παλι γιατι πολυ με αφησα χαλαρη και να τα αποτελεσματα... 

Σημερα 82  :Mad:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

89,3 (-100 απο χτες)

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 81,2, ακομα:flaming:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

88,8 (-500 γρ απο χτες)

Καλη συνεχεια!! 

Brazil υπομονη!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

51,5. Αντε και φτανουμε!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα σας,

88,7 εδειξε η ζυγαρια για σημερα!! (-100 γρ απο χτες) :roll:

----------


## athena_ed

επιτέλους έχασα τα κιλα των γιορτών εύκολα! 76.6 και συνεχίζουμε δυναμικα μετα απο αυτο το ευχάριστο διάλειμααα!!!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα σε οσους γιορταζουν σημερα!!

87,8 (-900 γρ απο χτες). Αντε να φευγουν σιγα σιγα :bouncy:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα,

87,3 (-500 γρ)!!!! :yes::tumble:

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## gkate

Καλημερα σε ολους και ολες και χρονια πολλα, καλη χρονια! Λοιπον μετα απο απουσια πολλων μηνων ειπα να ξαναρχισω να καταγραφω το βαρος και αυτη τη φορα τουτο το καλοκαιρι να με βρει διαφορετικα!! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εβαλα κιλα αλλα πιστευω με λιγο συμμαζεμα ολα θα γινουν σωστα! Καλη αρχη λοιπον με 79.6 σημερα.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Princess_85 δεν ξερω πως τα καταφερνεις και χανεις 500γρ την ημερα... αλλα ειναι τελειο οπως και να εχει.

Στα δικα μου... σημερα 81,6 :shocked2:

----------


## stamstam13

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους,
από δική μου εμπειρία, έχω να καταθέσω πως το καθημερινό ζύγισμα οδηγεί σε εξάρτηση. Πρέπει πάντα να ελέγχουμε το βάρος μας τακτικά αλλά όχι σε βαθμό αρρώστιας. Τις περισσότερες φορές η εμμονή οδηγεί σε χειρότερα αποτελέσματα. 
Εμένα οι γιορτές με βρήκαν με +3 κιλά :sniffle:
Αρχίζω από σήμερα προσεγμένη διατροφή για να χαθούν σύντομα... :tumble:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα,

86,8 (- 500 γρ απο χτες)

Brazil πινω παρα πολυ νερο και απο οτι φαινεται βοηθαει!!!

----------


## ton76

αχ πως τα καταφερνεις με το νερο ?προσπαθω αλλα το χειμωνα μου ειναι δυσκολο. κανα tip??

----------


## ^princess_85^

Γενικα πινω νερο, αλλα τωρα εχω διπλα μου ενα μεγαλο μπουκαλι με νερο και χωρις να το καταλαβω το εχω τελειωσει! 

Πολυ νερο, πρασινο τσαγακι, περισσοτερες πρωτεινες, λιγοτερους επεξεργασμενους υδατανθρακες ενω γενικα καλους υδατανθρακες οσο το δυνατον πιο νωρις μεσα στην μερα!! Εγω πλεον αποφευγω και τη ζαχαρη και τα γλυκαντικα, κανω και 20 30 λεπτα γυμναστικη cardio το πρωι. Ολα αυτα βοηθανε πολυ!!!

----------


## xristinaaaaki

na mai k egw!!!twra xekinaw!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

86,7 σημερα (- 100 γρ)

Καλη συνεχεια :bouncing::bouncing:

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by xristinaaaaki_
> na mai k egw!!!twra xekinaw!!!



Καλη αρχη  :Smile: :yes:

----------


## brazil

Καλησπερα!! Σημερα 80,9, καπως καλυτερα, αλλα ακομα θυμωμενη με τον εαυτο μου που αφησα παλι τα κιλα να ανεβουν πανω απο 80...:no:

----------


## gini89_ed

Εφαγα αρκετα στις γιορτες αλλα ευτυχως δεν πηρα τιποτα..εχασα κ κατι γραμμαριακια..70.4 εν μεσω περιοδου..ελπιζω σε 5-6 μερες να δω το 6 μπροστα επιτελους... :yes:  :Smile:

----------


## brazil

Και σημερα 80,9...

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by ton76_
> αχ πως τα καταφερνεις με το νερο ?προσπαθω αλλα το χειμωνα μου ειναι δυσκολο. κανα tip??


εγω απο τοτε που εβαλα φιλτρο στη βρυση και πηρα κανατα με φιλτρο (15 - 17 ευρω της βρυσης και αλλαζει ανα 3 μηνες, η κανατα εκανε 20 ευρω περιπου, αλλαζει το φιλτρο ανα μηνα, το φιλτρο κανει 7 ευρω) κανει το νερο ΠΟΛΥ νοστιμο. Δεν ξερω πως και γιατι, αλλα πινω πολυ περισσοτερο νερο με το διπλο-φιλτραρισμα παρα εμφιαλωμενο. Ειναι και πιο φτηνο στη τελικη.


Σημερα, 51κιλα.

----------


## xristinaaaaki

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by xristinaaaaki_
> na mai k egw!!!twra xekinaw!!! 
> 
> 
> ...




Ευχαριστώ!!! :yes:

----------


## gini89_ed

> _Originally posted by xristinaaaaki_
> na mai k egw!!!twra xekinaw!!!






kalo ksekinima kalo mou...!!  :Wink:

----------


## gini89_ed

- 300 γρ απο χθες ... :bouncy: :bouncy: παιρνω μπροςςς!!! :bouncy:

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by gini89_
> - 300 γρ απο χθες ... :bouncy: :bouncy: παιρνω μπροςςς!!! :bouncy:


 μπραβοοο!! μια ανασα πριν απο το 6 εισαι  :Smile:

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα

86,2 για σημερα, - 500 απο προχτες, χτες δεν προλαβα να ζυγιστω!!!!

Σιγα σιγα φτανω στον πρωτο μου στοχο  :Smile:

----------


## asteropi

67,9.... :Big Grin:

----------


## alalumaki

Μπάβο Αστερόπη, ξεκόλλησες για τα καλά.... άντε 2.9 για το στόχο σου !!!!

----------


## lusid dreams

τωρα που επεστρεψα και εγω απο διακοπες και θα μπω σε ενα προγραμμα ,ειπα να αρχισω να γραφω και εγω!δεν ειναι ακθολου πολλα τα κιλα που πρεπει να χασω αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για μενα εστω και ενα κιλο δυστυχως!ξεκιναω σημερα με 56,9 και εβελπιστω να φτασω ξανα στα 51 που ειναι και τα κανονικα μου..αργα και σταθερα!καλη συνεχεια σε ολες-ους!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Σταθερα 51κιλα. καλα ειμαστε. Αλλο ενα κιλο για το στρογγυλεμα =)

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> ξεκιναω σημερα με 56,9 και εβελπιστω να φτασω ξανα στα 51 που ειναι και τα κανονικα μου..αργα και σταθερα!


lusid μου πόσο ύψος έχεις και τα 51 κιλά είναι τα κανονικά σου?μου φαίνεται πολύ μικρός σαν αριθμός....

----------


## maroulaki_ed

γειαααα!!!! θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κατι!!!!
μου στελνεις σε u2u σταθερο σου 
η το ονομα σκαηπ καλυτερα για να σε παρωωωωω?????
ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

MerryMaker_Misery

σε σενα το ειπα

εεεεεεεε???

----------


## maroulaki_ed

παω για φαγητο και ερχομαι...
στειλε αν μπορεις ....

----------


## lusid dreams

δυστυχως ειμαι μολις 1,60..οποτε τα 51 ειναι αρκετα καλα!αντε 52,δεν με χαλαει..

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> δυστυχως ειμαι μολις 1,60..οποτε τα 51 ειναι αρκετα καλα!αντε 52,δεν με χαλαει..


και εγω τοσο ειμαι στο περιπου. Καλο στοχο εχεις!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> παω για φαγητο και ερχομαι...
> στειλε αν μπορεις ....


εστειλα!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

fxaristv apanthsa

μπες μεσα στο σκηπ αν μπορεις

----------


## aggeloydaki

> _Originally posted by MerryMaker_Misery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> δυστυχως ειμαι μολις 1,60..οποτε τα 51 ειναι αρκετα καλα!αντε 52,δεν με χαλαει..
> 
> 
> και εγω τοσο ειμαι στο περιπου. Καλο στοχο εχεις!


εμένα πάντως με ύψος 1.61 μετρημένο στο νοσοκομείο ,βάζοντας διάφορες παραμέτρους σε ένα ειδικό μετρητή/ζυγαριά μου είπαν πως το ιδανικό βάρος είναι 57.4 και ούτε καν τόσα δεν πρέπει να φτάσω, από όσο είπαν.Επίσης ήδη είμαι νορμάλ (σχετικά,μόνο στα μπούτια έχω πλέον παραπάνω βάρος ) δεν μπορώ καν να σκεφτώ πως θα είμαι σχεδόν 20 κιλά πιο κάτω!!!!παλιότερα που είχα φτάσει 58 ήμουν αποκλειστικά κ μόνο κόκκαλα.Κορίτσια μην το παρακάνετε το too skinny δεν είναι και πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## maroulaki_ed

σε καλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω αλλα τιποτααααααααααααααα

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by maroulaki_
> σε καλωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω αλλα τιποτααααααααααααααα


δε σε βλεπω στη λιστα! τα'χει παιξει το σκαιπ, μαλλον πρεπει να σε ξαναπροσθεσω

----------


## lusid dreams

aggeloudaki καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες,αλλα οταν μια ζωη εισαι 50 κιλα και χορευεις και αθλησε,οταν ξαφνικα μεσα σε 3-4 μηνες πας στα 58 εε ειναι καπως...βασικα δεν μπορω να συνηθησω το σωμα μου με τπτ..οχι οτι το σιχαινομαι φυσικα αλλα με κορμακι πλεον δυσκολα κυκλοφορω!παρολα αυτα εχω παρει και γνωμη διατροφολογου ,οπου φανηκε πως το ιδανικο μου βαρος ειναι 51-52 κιλα οντας ελαφροκοκκαλη δυστυχως.....ασε που με τις τελευταιες ενδοκρινολογικες εξετασεις μου,φανηκε να εχω προδιαθεση σε ζαχαρο(κιομως ειμαι 22 χρονων) και αμα δεν προσεχω τι τρωω μπορει να εχω προβληματακια στο μελλον!!!δυστυχως απο οτι βλεπετε δεν χρειαζετε να εισαι ουτε παχυσαρκος ουτε χρονια εθισμενος στο φαι για να εχεις προβληματα..δεν ημουν ποτε υπερβαρη και μεχρι τα 18 ημουν υγιεστατη..αλλα επειτα απο 2 χρονια βουλιμιας και 1 χρονο υπερφαγιας πια,κατεληξα με συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων,αυξημενο ζαχαρο και 3 χρονια καταθλιψη!!και δεν αξιζει καθολου ρε παιδια!!τωρα το καταλαβαινω ,αλλα τοτε ....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

> _Originally posted by lusid dreams_
> aggeloudaki καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες,αλλα οταν μια ζωη εισαι 50 κιλα και χορευεις και αθλησε,οταν ξαφνικα μεσα σε 3-4 μηνες πας στα 58 εε ειναι καπως...βασικα δεν μπορω να συνηθησω το σωμα μου με τπτ..οχι οτι το σιχαινομαι φυσικα αλλα με κορμακι πλεον δυσκολα κυκλοφορω!παρολα αυτα εχω παρει και γνωμη διατροφολογου ,οπου φανηκε πως το ιδανικο μου βαρος ειναι 51-52 κιλα οντας ελαφροκοκκαλη δυστυχως.....ασε που με τις τελευταιες ενδοκρινολογικες εξετασεις μου,φανηκε να εχω προδιαθεση σε ζαχαρο(κιομως ειμαι 22 χρονων) και αμα δεν προσεχω τι τρωω μπορει να εχω προβληματακια στο μελλον!!!δυστυχως απο οτι βλεπετε δεν χρειαζετε να εισαι ουτε παχυσαρκος ουτε χρονια εθισμενος στο φαι για να εχεις προβληματα..δεν ημουν ποτε υπερβαρη και μεχρι τα 18 ημουν υγιεστατη..αλλα επειτα απο 2 χρονια βουλιμιας και 1 χρονο υπερφαγιας πια,κατεληξα με συνδρομο πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων,αυξημενο ζαχαρο και 3 χρονια καταθλιψη!!και δεν αξιζει καθολου ρε παιδια!!τωρα το καταλαβαινω ,αλλα τοτε ....


σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Και μενα η χοληστερινη μου ειχε χτυπησει κοκκινο, τωρα προσφατα τη εφτιαξα. 

Αλλα οπως ειπες, και εγω στη εφηβια μου ημουν αδυνατη και τρεχαλω, καθισιο δεν ειχα, και ημουν παντα μεταξυ 45-55 αναλογα τον καιρο. Ειναι και το σωματοτυπο αναλογα. Στα 48, τωρα στα 30, ετσι και ετσι μου αρεσα, στα 50 μου αρεσα, στα 53 δεν μου αρεσα. (οι αριθμοι ειναι μικροι αλλα σε λιγα κιλα το 1-2 φαινεται και κανει διαφορα). Αν μπορουσα να εξαφανισω τα αναθεματισμενα τα ψωμακια, θα ημουν χαρουμενη.

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλημερα,

86 για σημερα (-200 γρ απο χτες) :roll::roll:

----------


## lusid dreams

καλησπερα και απο μενα!δυστυχως 57,6 σημερα παιδες...αλλα χτες γλενταγαμε με φιλους και εφαγα πολυ και ηπια παρα πολυυυυυυυ!θα ειναι και υγρα σιγουρα...τουλαχιστον περασα πολυ ομορφα, γιατι απο κιλα αστα!

----------


## gini89_ed

καλημεραααα!!!! 69.8 σημερα (-300γρ) !!παει το 7 ελπιζω να μην το ξαναδω!!!!! :roll::roll:

----------


## lusid dreams

57,3 σημερα(-300γρ)...αντε να περνουμε μπρος!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα

85,8 για σημερα, 300 γρ κατω απο προχτες!!! :bouncy::grin:

Το καλο ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει ποτε + στη ζυγαρια :yes:

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by gini89_
> καλημεραααα!!!! 69.8 σημερα (-300γρ) !!παει το 7 ελπιζω να μην το ξαναδω!!!!! :roll::roll:


Μπραβο!!!! Στο ευχομαι να μην το ξαναδεις ποτε το 7 :thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## gini89_ed

> _Originally posted by ^princess_85^_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gini89_
> καλημεραααα!!!! 69.8 σημερα (-300γρ) !!παει το 7 ελπιζω να μην το ξαναδω!!!!! :roll::roll:
> 
> 
> Μπραβο!!!! Στο ευχομαι να μην το ξαναδεις ποτε το 7 :thumbup::thumbup:


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ princess !! Μπραβο και για την δικη σου πορεια μεχρι τωρα κ σου ευχομαι να φτασεις γρηγορα στο στοχο σου..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lusid dreams

καλημερα σε ολους!!56,9(-400γρ),μια χαρα δηλαδη!αν και εχω εξεταστικη και τρελο διαβασμα,οποτε δυσκολη φαση για σωστη διατροφη..προσπαθω πολυ ομως!

----------


## MKEH78

70.300

----------


## tidekpe

Ωπςςςςςςς! Τι ευχαριστα ειναι αυτα που βλεπω!!!!!Μπραβο, ΜΚΕΗ με το καλο!!!!

----------


## lusid dreams

56,9 και σημερα παροτι δεν εκανα καμια ατασθαλια...

----------


## gini89_ed

69.7 (-100 gr σημερα)  :Smile:

----------


## penelope1985

Αγαπημενο τοπικ που εγω δημιουργησα!!!

+100
67.6

----------


## lusid dreams

καλημερουδια!!56,4 σημερα (-500γρ)!τελεια,τελεια τελεια!

----------


## penelope1985

Στα ιδια σημερα. Καλημερα!

----------


## sanelaki

καλημερα!! - 700 σημερα 78,7! καλη μας αρχη

----------


## penelope1985

Mπραβο ρε!

----------


## lusid dreams

καλησπερες!56,9 σημερα(+500)!!??παιζει να φταιει το οτι μοθ ηρθε περιοδος χθες?

----------


## ton76

αν παιζει λεει lusid!!! εγω μινιμουμ 1.5 βαζω. 

προσπαθησε αυτες τις μερες να πινεις ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΡΟ και να μην τρως πολλα ψωμοειδη . βοηθαει στην κατακρατηση.

----------


## lusid dreams

αχχ μακαρι ρε συ τον76!!γιατι απογοητευομαι να κανω διατροφη και να περνω κιολας...τουλαχιστον ας μενω σταθερη..ευχαριστω και για τις συμβουλες!θα τα κανω...

----------


## penelope1985

+300
67.9

----------


## lusid dreams

καλημερες!56,7(-200γρ) και ξεκινησα επιτελους ξανα μποξ που ειχα αφησει για εναν μηνα λογω χριστουγεννων...φιλια σε ολους!

----------


## penelope1985

Χτες το βραδυ αδιααθετησα και ημουν στο σπιτι μια φιλης και ηπιαμε και φαγαμε καπως πολυ οποτε σημερα δεν ζυγιστηκα. 
Αποψε πρεπει να παραστω σ'ενα δειπνο για την κινεζινη πρωτοχρονια οποτε δεν ξερω αν θα φαω κατι. Θα προσπαθησω να μην το κανω αλλα δεν ορκιζομαι κιολας....

----------


## christina1991

Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγιστηκα. Έστρωσα σεντόνια,έκανα ένα τσιγάρο, έπλυνα το μπάνιο κ μετά λέω,δεν ξαναανεβαίνω μπας κ δείξει λιγότερο;ποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει λογικα το +2.1 που πήρα σε λιγότερο από μια ώρα??

----------


## lusid dreams

καλημερες!57 δυστυχως σημερα (+300),αλλα εκανα 3 μερες ατασθαλιες και ενα ψιλουπερφαγικο οποτε την εβγαλα σχεδον καθαρη...απο σημερα παλι στο προγραμμα!χριστινα,αποκλει εται να πηρες 2 κιλα μεσα σε μια ωρα εκτος αν εφαγες και ηπιες ολο τον βοσπορο!προφανως δεν εγινε κατι τετοιο,οποτε δυο ειναι τα τινα,ειτε η ζυγαρια σου ειναι χαλασμενη ειτε ηατν λανθασμενη ενδειξη.παρολα αυτα μην ζυγιζεσαι 2-3 φορες την ιδια μερα γτ μονο τα νευρα σου θα σπασουν...περιορισου σε μια φορα το πολυ την ημερα,κατω απο ιδιες συνθηκες ζυγισματος(ιδια ωρα,ιδια ενδυση κλπ) και πανω απο ολα μην ανχωνεσαι!και η δικια σου λογικη λεει πως 2 κιλα σε μια ωρα αποκλειεται να πηρες!

----------


## asteropi

> _Originally posted by christina1991_
> Σήμερα το πρωί ζυγιστηκα. Έστρωσα σεντόνια,έκανα ένα τσιγάρο, έπλυνα το μπάνιο κ μετά λέω,δεν ξαναανεβαίνω μπας κ δείξει λιγότερο;ποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει λογικα το +2.1 που πήρα σε λιγότερο από μια ώρα??


Μετα απο ασκηση μας δειχνει περισσοτερο η ζυγαρια,νομιζω κατι με τους μυες παιζει.Ε οι δουλειες που εκανες κατι τετοιο ειναι.

----------


## mamadyo

ναι, ειναι το γαλακτικο οξυ......και ισως καποιο γαστρεντερικο φουσκωμα.....

----------


## gini89_ed

και μετα απο 6 μερες ειμαι ακομα τα ιδια.. πρεπει να μαζευτω λιγο γτ δεν βλεπω να παω καλα.... 69,7

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σε ολους!

Μετα απο ενα σ/κ ακολασιας και περιοδο, σημερα ειμαι -200

Καλη εβδομαδα να'χουμε!

----------


## penelope1985

+300
68

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Ζυγιστηκα και εγω σημερα μια και τελειωσε η περιοδος μου και ενω δεν εχω κανει ατασθαλιες η ζυγαρια εδειξε +600 kg ! Κοντευω να σκασω ............ περιμενα να ειμαι και πιο κατω ........

----------


## asteropi

Μπορει ακομη να εχεις καποια κατακρατηση ειτε λογω της περιοδου είτε μπορει να εφαγες κατι αλμυρο και να μην ειπιες πολυ νερο.Αν δεν εκανες καποια ατασθαλια τοτε αυτο ειναι αρα μην ανησυχεις.Νερο θα ειναι και οχι λιπος.

----------


## alexmf

καλημέρα!
πριν από 2 εβδ που ξεκίνησα διατροφή ήμουν 73,6 kg .... και εξακολουθώ να ζυγίζω τοι ίδιο
σκεφτηκα να ζυγίζομαι καθημερικά μπας και συμμαζευτώ! (ο στόχος ήταν μεχρι 13-01 <70 Kg)
έχουμε και λέμε:
30-01: 73,6 kg

----------


## alexmf

συνεχίζω...
30-01: 73,6 kg
31-01: 72,6 kg
αύριο πάλι!

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα σημερα μετα απο ενα πολυ κακο σ/κ 

68.2

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by penelope1985_
> Καλημερα σημερα μετα απο ενα πολυ κακο σ/κ 
> 
> 68.2


:thumbup:

----------


## Alma libre_ed

90, 300 + 700γρ...............δεν ξερω γιατι , ισως φταιει το προχθεσινο κρασακι............

----------


## alexmf

καλημέρα!
σήμερα -100 gr (72,5 kg)
ο στόχος ήταν μέχρι 13-01 : < 70

----------


## penelope1985

Καλησπερα. 
- 600 σημερα
67 ακριβως

----------


## penelope1985

Καλημερα
-200
66.8

----------


## penelope1985

+100
66.9

----------


## alexmf

+ 400 (72,9 kg)
το καθημερινό ζύγισμα δεν με βοήθησε και πολύ 
τέλος πάντων συνεχίζω ακάθεκτη!

----------


## penelope1985

Kαλημερα
-300γρ
66.7

----------


## penelope1985

+200
66.9

----------


## alexmf

καλημέρα
σήμερα 8-2: 
-200 gr
συνεχίζω....

----------


## penelope1985

-300
66.6
Καλημερα!

----------


## smart

πηνελοπη πρεπει να παρεις η να χασεις κατι επειγοντως :bigsmile:

----------


## gini89_ed

68.8 σημερις..κατι γινεται κ αρχιζει κ παιρνει μπρος το μηχανημα.. :P

----------


## penelope1985

Μετα απο ενα καταστροφικο τριημερο και με περιοδο 

+1.8
68.8

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

27/2 : 53 kg

----------


## Aggela19

Hiii!!! Lew na ksekinhsw ma grafw k egw!!l
119

----------


## gini89_ed

68.3 (-400) ...pali ta zwa m arga..den peirazei omws synexizoume..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lineal

παιδια συμφερει να ζυγιζεσαι καθε μερα;
κι εγω καθε μερα ζυγιζομαι,αλλα γραφω μονο τι κανω καθε εβδομαδα,γιατι εχω αρκετες αυξομειωσεις μερα με τη μερα,αλλα και απο πρωι σε βραδυ.

ας πουμε το πρωι ημουν 116,6 και το βραδυ 116,4
τωρα πως γινεται το πρωι πριν φαω να ζυγιζω περισσοτερο απο το βραδυ δε μπορω να καταλαβω :Embarrassment:

----------


## Pj2

ρε παιδια πως το κανετε το καθημερινο ζυγισμα..το κανα κ πηγα να τρελαθω, τη μια μερα με εδειχνε στα κιλα μου κ ταν επομενη 2 κιλα πανω. δεν αντεξα

----------


## gini89_ed

67.9... (-400gr απο αρχη του μηνα)

----------


## pagratios2

ουπς 

έσπασα ένα κανόνα μου και ζυγίστηκα σήμερα παρόλο που ζυγίζομαι τακτικά και αυστηρα κάθε εβδομαδα (τεταρτη)
απλά ήθελα να δω μονοψήφιο αριθμό στα κιλά που έχω βαλει στοχο να χασω . 

άλλαξα και το τικεράκι μου :wink1:

γιουπιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## pieceofcake

Γεια σας κι από μένα...:starhit::starhit:

Μετά από κάτι χαζομάρες είμαι +0.8 αλλά από αύριο....καλύτερα :thumbup:

----------


## athena_ed

επανήλθα, με άσχημα νέα... τα χριστούγεννα που σας παράτησα, παράτησα και τη προσπάθιά μου για δίαιτα και απο 74 κιλάκια τα πήρα τα 9 και έφτασα στα 83!!! ναι... τα κατάφερα!!! το οτι ερωτεύτηκα δεν πιάνεται σα δικαιολογία; μήπως ισχύει οτι ο έρωτας περνάει απο το στομάχι ή ισχύει οτι οι παλιές συνήθιες δεν κόβονται;; τόσα πέρασα για να χάσω 31 κιλα... τέλος πάντον!!! ξεκινάω δυνατά όπως παλιααα!!! το οτι γράφω εδω είναι υπόσχεση, οχι σε εσάς αλλα στον εαυτό μου!!! σε όλους κουράγιο στη προσπάθειά σας, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι παράδειγμα προς μίμιση... είστε η δύναμή μου

----------


## athena_ed

σήμερα 82 νταν! οι πρώτες μέρες πάντα είναι παραδεισένιες

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by athena_
> επανήλθα, με άσχημα νέα... τα χριστούγεννα που σας παράτησα, παράτησα και τη προσπάθιά μου για δίαιτα και απο 74 κιλάκια τα πήρα τα 9 και έφτασα στα 83!!! ναι... τα κατάφερα!!! το οτι ερωτεύτηκα δεν πιάνεται σα δικαιολογία; μήπως ισχύει οτι ο έρωτας περνάει απο το στομάχι ή ισχύει οτι οι παλιές συνήθιες δεν κόβονται;; τόσα πέρασα για να χάσω 31 κιλα... τέλος πάντον!!! ξεκινάω δυνατά όπως παλιααα!!! το οτι γράφω εδω είναι υπόσχεση, οχι σε εσάς αλλα στον εαυτό μου!!! σε όλους κουράγιο στη προσπάθειά σας, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι παράδειγμα προς μίμιση... είστε η δύναμή μου


ουφουφουφφφφφ
πιανονται!
ολες οι δικαιολογιες σου πιανονται, αλλα τωρα τις βαζεις στην ακρη και προχωρας.
τα κιλα ηταν πολλα (που εχασες) και ειναι αναμενομενο αν τα παρατησεις αποτομα, να βαλεις.
οκ, το συνειδητοποιησες, και ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΣ ΤΩΡΑ.
καλο κουραγιο, τπτ δεν χαθηκε!

----------


## pieceofcake

Βρε athena μην πτοήσε...:starhit::starhit: Έχεις καταφέρει να χάσεις τόσα...και να επανέλθεις :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::starhit::starhit:
Όπως το ακούω και τα 2 είναι μεγάλη επιτυχία!!!!

----------


## pieceofcake

Ξέχασα να γράψω τα κιλά μου: τα ίδια ακριβώς με χτες ούτε γρ κάτω 70,8 
Δεν κάνω τούμπες, αλλά τεσπα....

----------


## pieceofcake

Καλημέρα......

το σημερινό ζύγισμα με έδειξε 69,9... για να δούμε....

----------


## karen1985

Δεν άντεξα ζυγίστηκα... 100.8 ελπίζω να κανω υπομονη και να ζυγιστώ την άλλη δευτέρα που ειναι το κανονικο μου ζυγισμα

----------


## pieceofcake

Νιώθω χάλια....

Σήμερα θα πάμε στην πεθερούλα για φαγητό.... έχω απίστευτο άγχος κάθε φορά.... Βλέπετε, όλοι στην οικογένειά της είναι κοκκαλάκια, από αδέρφια, ξαδέρφια, θειές κλπ.

Έχω ΑΑΑΓΧΧΧΧΟΟΟΟΣ !!!!!!

----------


## smart

αυτα τα ειπε η τα υπονοησε η πεθερα η εσυ τα σκεφτεσαι απο μονη σου?
 :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

:spin:

----------


## pieceofcake

καλημέρα σε όλους μας....

smart είναι πολύ έξυπνη για να πει ευθέως αυτά που έχει στο μυαλό της, αυτό που κάνει είναι να σχολιάζει για το βάρος άλλα άτομα....

----------


## pieceofcake

smart σε ευχαριστώ για την ερώτηση γιατί μετά που διάβασα τι σου απάντησα, είδα όλο το δηλητήριο από τα λόγια μου. 
Με ενοχλούσε τόσο που η αδυναμία μου γίνονταν αιτία για να με μειώσουν από παιδί, που ακόμα και τώρα όταν το κάνουν νιώθω τόσο αδύναμη, με αποτέλεσμα να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά.... 
Νομίζω ότι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε και καλοί και κακοί ταυτόχρονα και ωφείλω, σε μένα, να μάθω να συγχωρώ την κακία....

----------


## athena_ed

ευχαριστώ κορίτσια για την εμψύχωση!!! σήμερα 80,8

----------


## pieceofcake

καλημέρα παιδιά,

παρόλο που χτες στο σινεμά έφαγα όλο το ποπ κορν μου, σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε τα ίδια με χτες, 69,4.... οκ
η ταινία πολύ καλή... η γαλλική με την αληθινή ιστορία.... και γέλασα και συγκινήθηκα....:love::love::love:

----------


## krustalenia

γειαααα και απο μενα....
παλιοτερα εγγεγραμμενη αλλα δεν παρακολουθουσα τις ενοτητες για καιρο......

ειπα να μπω και εγω στη παρεα σας! και στο καθημερινο ζυγισμα (ενταξει ισως μην το αναφερω και καθε καθε μερα) και με το να το αναφερω καπου που με κατανοουν ..θα βοηθησει πιστευω... :smilegrin:

pieceofcake και εγω 69 κιλα ειμαι(68,8)... (και θα γινεις το παραδειγμα προς μιμηση για μενα!!!:roll: :starhit :Smile:  -> μην σε αγχωσει αυτο! δες το ως κινητρο!!!

ας πουμε απο σημερα θα ξεκινησω χμ...να προσεχω!
(δεν μπορω τις διαιτες...ειμαι πολυ ιδιοτροπη..... το παλευω με θερμιδες...)

*** Το παραδειγμα ολων σας μου δινει θαρρος κ δυναμη να μην εγκαταλειψω την προσπαθια με την πρωτη απογοητευση! (γιατι αυτο κανω.)

----------


## pieceofcake

βρε athena, τι κάνεις και τα χάνεις έτσι γρήγορα τα κιλά??? μπράβο θέληση!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

krustalenia, γεια σου κι από μένα :starhit::starhit: ΄

κι εγώ σαν κι εσένα δεν μπορώ τις δίαιτες, με καταπιέζουν αφόρητα 
και σε μένα δεν πιάνουν ποτέ :bouncing::bouncing: 
όπως κατάλαβες δεν στενοχωριέμαι για αυτό καθόλου, αφού δεν κοιτάζω ούτε τις θερμίδες

μάλλον επειδή δεν το έχω πάρει τόσο ζεστά να μην είμαι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα εδώ μέσα, σε σχέση με άλλα παιδιά στο φόρουμ που πραγματικά κάνουν αγώνα....:smirk::smirk::smirk::smirk:
είναι καλό που εδώ μέσα όλοι είμαστε συνοδοιπόροι :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## pieceofcake

πάλι ξέχασα να γράψω τα κιλά....τα ίδια με χτες... 69,4 πα μαλ

----------


## krustalenia

καλο μηνα σε ολους!!!

pieceofcake μια χαρα εισαι! εγω βλεπω κατεβαινεις πολυ καλα(αν δεν κανεις και διατα συγκεκριμενη....) και δεν ανεβαινεις!!! (επισης πολυ σημαντικοοο!!!)

athena συγχαρητηρια!! μπραβο και παλι μπραβο! και ευχομαι να συνεχισεις ετσι!!! :bigsmile:
εσυ τι διατροφη κανεις?

----------


## pieceofcake

καλημέρα.....

με την περίοδο παρασύρθηκα και φάνηκε.... 69.8

αύριο καλύτερα :starhit::starhit::starhit:

----------


## krustalenia

:smilegrin::smilegrin:

αλήθεια μου είχαν πει κάποτε ότι όταν είσαι αδιάθετη τα κιλά στη ζυγαριά δεν είναι τα κανονικά σου αλλά παραπάνω..
Το έχετε ψάξει εσείς αν ισχύει? (εγώ όχι:crazy: )


και εγω απο 67.9 πηγα 68.5 :sniffle: (φταιω βεβαια...)

----------


## krustalenia

πωπωπω... είμαι να σκασω...
Εχτες εφαγα αρκετα καλά και έκανα και γυμναστικη.. και σημερα εδειξε η ζυγαρια 69....
:shocked2::no::no:

απο την κυριακη που μου εδειξε 67.9 ...εφτασα παλι 69..... πφφφφ

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by pieceofcake_
> smart σε ευχαριστώ για την ερώτηση γιατί μετά που διάβασα τι σου απάντησα, είδα όλο το δηλητήριο από τα λόγια μου. 
> Με ενοχλούσε τόσο που η αδυναμία μου γίνονταν αιτία για να με μειώσουν από παιδί, που ακόμα και τώρα όταν το κάνουν νιώθω τόσο αδύναμη, με αποτέλεσμα να με επηρεάζει αρνητικά.... 
> Νομίζω ότι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε και καλοί και κακοί ταυτόχρονα και ωφείλω, σε μένα, να μάθω να συγχωρώ την κακία....


oυπς τωρα το ειδα αυτο  :Smile: 
δε θυμαμαι τι ακριβως εγραφες κ σου ειχα κανει την ερωτηση, θυμαμαι την κεντρικη ιδεα... 
ηθελα απλα να σε κανω να σκεφτεις πως μερικες φορες επειδη εμεις πιστευουμε πως οι αλλοι σκεφτονται καπως για εμας, το θεωρουμε δεδομενο οτι αυτο κανουν...
στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν ισχυει αλλα κ αν ακομη ισχυει, κριμα δεν ειναι η σκεψη της αποψης της να μας καταδυναστευει μερα -νυχτα?

αστη να λεει η να πιστευει η να υπονοει Ο,ΤΙ θελει!!
εσυ ξερεις ποια εισαι  :Smile: 

κ επειδη καποιος εχει καταφερει να το πει πολυ καλυτερα απο εμενα:
"μην αφηνεις αυτο που σε τρωει να χορτασει" !!!

καλη συνεχεια  :Smile:

----------


## smart

> _Originally posted by krustalenia_
> :smilegrin::smilegrin:
> 
> αλήθεια μου είχαν πει κάποτε ότι όταν είσαι αδιάθετη τα κιλά στη ζυγαριά δεν είναι τα κανονικά σου αλλά παραπάνω..
> Το έχετε ψάξει εσείς αν ισχύει? (εγώ όχι:crazy: )
> 
> 
> και εγω απο 67.9 πηγα 68.5 :sniffle: (φταιω βεβαια...)


φυσικα και ισχυει!!!
ειναι παο κατακρατηση υγρων (αλλωστε κ εσυ η ιδια δε νιωθεις πρησμενη??)
ειναι γνωστο τοις πασι οτι μερες που εχουμε περιοδο μας δειχνει εως κ 2,5 κιλα παραπανω...
αρα καλο να μην ζυγιζομαστε, γιατι κατα πιθανοτητα θα τη φαμε την ηττα!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ παιζει και παραπαιζει, εγω ειμαι εδω και μηνες μεταξυ 53-55 και ξερω οτι θα μου ερθουν τα ρουχα μου οταν βλεπω 57-59 στο ασχετο, και μετα πεφτω 53 παλι χωρις να αλλαζω τιποτα.

----------


## krustalenia

μωρε εχω να αδιαθετησω εδω και ενα μιση μηνα.......(απο τον φλεβαρη)

και ενω προσεχω δεν λεω να ξεκολλησω απο τα 69-68 εκει.... δεν αντεχω αλλο.. αλλα αποφασισα οτι δεν θα ξανανεβω στη ζυγαρια, μεχρι να αδιαθετησω... αγχώνομαι,στεναχωριέμαι και τίποτα δεν κερδίζω....

αααουφφφφ... αυτη η περιοδος.. ευχη και καταρα για μας τις γυναικες ειναι... απαπαπ...


Ευχαριστω κοριτσια :love::bigsmile:

----------


## athena_ed

78,8 σήμερα, πέρασε και ο κύκλος μου και τώρα έχει στρώσειη διαφορά στη ζυγαριά μου

----------


## pieceofcake

69,8 σταθερή αξία....μ΄αυτά που μασομπουκώνω....λογικό :duh::duh::duh:

----------


## pieceofcake

krustalenia υπομονή κοπέλα μου και θα ξεφουσκώσεις.... :Smile:  και μετά θα κατέβει η ζυγαριά ωραία ωραία 2 κιλάκια, μην σε αγχώνει...

ντρεπομαι γι αυτό αλλά η ζυγαριά μου δεν έχει κατέβει γραμμάριο :exclamation:

----------


## pieceofcake

σήμερα είμαι χαρούμενη

η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 69.6 :roll: για το λίπος μου είπαν ότι καλό είναι να το κοιτάζω κάθε βδομάδα....

athena πάει το 8....:bouncy::bouncy:

----------


## silvia74

μείον 10 :roll:

----------


## silvia74

140.400- 130.100 δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το τικερακι

----------


## pieceofcake

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!!

Nα πω την αλήθεια μου, δεν ανεβαίνω σε ζυγαριά με αυτά που έχω φάει... από βδομάδα:duh::duh:

----------


## pieceofcake

παιδιά γεια σας κι από μένα....
δε ζυγίζομαι, φοβάμαι, απλά ήθελα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας :shocked2:

----------


## pieceofcake

μάζεψα όλο το κουράγιο για να δω τα αποτελέσματα της πολυφαγίας μου,
φλερτάρω ξανά με τα 72, +3, φτάσαμε πάλι εκεί από όπου είχαμε ξεκινήσει...

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7 

:roll:

----------


## pieceofcake

σήμερα με έδειξε 71,1 μάλλον πλασματικό ήταν το χτεσινό...

----------


## pieceofcake

έχω μπερδευτεί με τη ζυγαριά, όταν τρώω το βράδυ, την επόμενη μέρα ανεβαίνει 1 κιλό και την μεθεπόμενη να κατεβαίνει...

----------


## penelope1985

> _Originally posted by pieceofcake_
> έχω μπερδευτεί με τη ζυγαριά, όταν τρώω το βράδυ, την επόμενη μέρα ανεβαίνει 1 κιλό και την μεθεπόμενη να κατεβαίνει...


δεν καταλαβαινω τι σε μπερδευει... το φαι εχει βαρος και τα υγρα επισης. αν φας βραδυ και πας και ζυγιστεις θα σε δειξει + . αν ξαναζυγιστεις το πρωι παλι θα σε δειξει + επειδη το φαι δεν εχει περασει ολο το πεπτικο συστημα ακομα... αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν χανεις... σημαινει οτι εκτος απο το σωμα σου η ζυγαρια ζυγιζει και το βαρος του φαγητου....

----------


## pieceofcake

σήμερα με έδειξε 71.8  :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled:

----------


## margaritaraki

σημερα ειμαι -700! 79.8

----------


## krustalenia

αχ pieceofcake τα ιδια τραβαγα και εγω... και γ αυτο επαθα το κοκομπλοκο...
και δεν ξανα ανεβηκα και εχω ηρεμησει.

Μηπως, να μην ανεβαινες καθε μερα και εσυ?
Αυτα τα καθημερινα ζυγισματα.. κατι δεν μου παει πολυ καλα..

Το βρισκω εντελως παραλογο να ανεβοκατεβαινεις με τετοιες αποκλισεις μερα παρα μερα (και μαλιστα ενω προσεχεις!) ακριβως το ιδιο επαθα και εγω...

Αδιαθετησα κιολας  :Smile:  (μου εφυγαν πολλα βαρη..η αληθεια ειναι)
και ζυγιστηκα εκεινη την μερα (ζυγιστηκα το πρωι χωρις να το ξερω, κ αδιαθετησα μετα) και ειπα τρ θα ανεβω μολις τελειωσω δλδ σε μια βδομαδα. Την Κυριακη.
Ειμαι 69 (σταθερα... ελπιζω να δω 2 κατω... γιατι αρχισα και διαιτα)

Παντως επειδη κατι ηθελα να δω- ασχετο με τα κιλα μου- ανεβηκα την Τριτη και δεν ειχα χασει τπτ.. και στεναχωρεθηκα και τελικα αυτο μου ριχνει το ηθικο.... 
Απο την μια το καθημερινο σε παροτρυνει, απο την αλλη ομως.. παιδια δεν ξερω..... :Stick Out Tongue: uzzled: καποιες φορες ειναι πολυ χαωδες τα πραγματα!

----------


## margaritaraki

σημερα -200

----------


## margaritaraki

-500 ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη. 79.1

----------


## krustalenia

μπραβο μαργαριταρακι μου!
Και να κρατησεις την αισιοδοξια σου! Γιατι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη και πολυ καλη συμμαχος σε αυτο τον αγωνα  :Smile: 
θες να μας πεις εδω λιγο περιληπτικα την ιστορια σου? (αν κανεις καποια συγκεκριμενη διατα ή απλα διατροφη, ειναι πρωτη σου προσπαθια?...) Σου ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια!!! :spin:


Η εβδομαδα τελειωσε λοιπον... αλλα εγω φοβαμαι να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια. και ετσι αποφασισα να μην ανεβω. (θα στεναχωρεθω πολυ να δω κατι που δεν θελω και ετσι αποφασισα να μην ανεβω...) Εχω στο μυαλο μου να ανεβω σε ενα μηνα απο αυριο... δλδ 1 Ιουνιου..
Εντομεταξυ αυτον τον μηνα θα μετραω τις θερμιδες μου, (που παιρνω και καιω)...και ..... θα δουμε...

θα μπαινω να σας διαβαζω! Συνεχιστε την προσπαθια  :Smile: , θα ηστε και η δικη μου κινητηρια δυναμη!!

Καλη τυχη σε ολες!!

----------


## margaritaraki

krustalenia σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!εχω ανοίξει ενα θέμα οπου λεω συντομα καποια πράγματα για μενα. είμαι 31 χρονών, με ενα παιδάκι 3 χρονών.παλευω εδω και καιρόοοοοοοοοοοοο να χάσω κιλά αλλα ειδικα αυτα τα κιλά της εγκυμοσυνης μπαστακωθηκαν για τα καλα.ξεκινησα 80.5 κιλά στις 25/04/12..και συνεχιζωωωω.

κρατήσου όσο μπορείς και ελπιζω να δεις θετικά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## margaritaraki

βασικά 32 χρονων..θα τα κλεισω τον Αυγουστο.. (προς στιγμη ξεχάστηκα οτι μεγαλωσα) χιχι

α κανω διατροφη περιπου 1400 θερμιδες, παιρνω και κατι βοηθητικα χαπια και καν περπατημα περιπου 3 φορεσ τη βδομαδα

----------


## krustalenia

να σου ζησει και το παιδακι.
μαλιστα (περιμενα οτι καπου και εσυ θα εχεις πει την ιστορια σου-οπως ολοι μας, αλλα δεν μπαινω και πολυ συχνα-λογο λιγου χρονου και δεν την ειχα δει καπου).
Καλη συνεχεια λοιπον και ευχομαι καθε επιτυχια!

Ξετρελαθηκα με το tickeraki σου ...<3 αριστογατες <3 <3 :bigsmile: :bouncy:

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7 
01.05.2012=107.4

woohoo!!

----------


## margaritaraki

μετα απο την Πρωτομαγια και τις βολτουλες με τη μικρή ευτυχώς είμαι - 800γρ.!!

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6

τελικά μου αρέσει η σωστή διατροφή!!! :cul:

----------


## margaritaraki

εχασα 4 κιλα!ειμαι πολύ πολύ χαρούμενη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## margot_ed

Γεια σας! Λέω να αρχίσω να γράφω κι εγώ εδώ για να μην ξεφεύγω!
Σήμερα η ζυγαριά με έδειξε 81,8....!!! :smilegrin:
Καλή σας μέρα και καλή συνέχεια σε όλεεεες!

----------


## krustalenia

yianzy νομιζω οταν αρχιζουμε και βλεπουμε τοσο ομορφα αποτελεσματα, λογικο ειναι να μας αρεσει η σωστη διατροφη!... μπραβο κοριτσαρα μου! 

και εγω αυτες τις μερες που εχω καταφερει να μην κανω ουτε ενα υπερφαγικο, αλλα να φαω σωστα (και δεν ειναι και πολλες...3 μερες ολες και ολες) και νιωθω τοοοοοσοοο ομορφα  :Big Grin: 

margaritaraki μας εχεις βαλει τα γυαλια νομιζω! χαχαχα 
Καλη συνεχεια!

margot καλη αρχη και καλη τυχη!!

Τελικα και εγω ζυγιστηκα... δεν αντεξα.... αλλα δεν θα ζυγιζομαι καθε μερα.. θα μπαινω να βλεπω τα κιλα σας να κατεβαινουν ομως  :Smile:

----------


## margot_ed

Καλημέρα! 80,4 σήμερα!!! :bouncing:

----------


## giorgosdelta

Kαθημερινή επαφή με την ζυγαριά, σημαίνει την κάνω καλύτερο φίλο μου.
Καμία επαφή σημαίνει ότι είναι εχθρός.

----------


## margot_ed

Δεν έχεις και άδικο...αν σκεφτείς ότι παλιότερα ανέβαινα στη ζυγαριά 3 φορές το χρόνο επειδή φοβόμουν!!! Κακό στον εαυτό μου έκανα, αλλά τελος πάντων...

----------


## asteropi

Πιστευω οτι πρπει να ανεβαινουμε πολυ συχνα στη ζυγαρια(εγω καθε μερα σχεδον).Απλα για να ξερουμε που βρισκομαστε,τι φαγαμε χτες και μας ανεβασε κτλ.Οχι να αγχωνομαστε.Λοιπον εγω σημερα...62!!!Σαν σαλιγκαρι παω οπς και το τικερακι μου:spin:!

----------


## celeste

63,4! Θέλω να γίνω 55.....!!! Πόσο πολύ το θελω!!!

----------


## celeste

Μπράβο asteropi !!! Θερμά συγχαρητήρια!!!

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
Είχε κολλήσει λίγο η ζυγαριά....έπαθα και τράβηγμα στο πόδι και έχω 2 βδομάδες να παω γυμναστήριο!
πώς τα πάτε?!?!?

----------


## LaLuna

αισιως εχω χασει 5 κιλα!!!!!!!!!ενας μηνας διαιτας και 3 μερες μεγαααλων παρασπονδιων...

----------


## LaLuna

αληθεια εσεις τι ωρα ζυγιζεστε?το πρωι?συνηθως μετα δεν ανεβαινετε μισο με ενα κιλο κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας?

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

το πρωι, μετα απο τουαλετα, λογω που σταματαω το φαι 3 ωρες προ-υπνου συνηθως μιση ωρα μετα που θα ξυπνησω εχω αδειασει εντελως.

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα σε ολους! Μπαινω κι εγω παλι στην παρεα του καθημερινου ζυγισματος μετα απο πολυυυυυυ καιρο και αφου πηρα ολα τα κιλα που ειχα χασει και ακομα παραπανω!!

Με κατεβασμενο το κεφαλι λοιπον, σημερα ειμαι 86,6!!! Αλλα ξεκινησα δυναμικα και θα τα καταφερω!!!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα 86,2, -400γρ πολυ καλα!!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα! Σημερα στα ιδια!

----------


## LaLuna

δεν λεω να ξεκολλησω απο τα 73.....γκρρρρρρρρ

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
11.05.2012=102.4

Υπομονή σε όλους!!!

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
11.06.2012=102.4
01.07.2012=100.5

μειων 16!!! πάω να σπάσω τα 100 κάτι το οποίο δεν έχω καταφέρει εδώ και χροοοοόνια!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα,

Και παλι στην προσπαθεια μετα απο καιρο!! 

91,4!

----------


## brazil

Σημερα ειμαι 85,9 και ελπιζω την Δευτερα να ειμαι 85,5! Φιλαααακια!

----------


## ^princess_85^

> _Originally posted by brazil_
> Σημερα ειμαι 85,9 και ελπιζω την Δευτερα να ειμαι 85,5! Φιλαααακια!


Brazil στο ευχομαι!!!

- 500 γρ απο χτες!!! 90,9!!! Ελπιζω και εγω με τη σειρα μου την Δευτερα να δω το 8αρακι!!!

----------


## ^princess_85^

Kαλησπερα,

- 400 γρ απο χτες. 90,5  :Smile: 

Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## brazil

Καλημερα!

Σημερα 85,4 (-500γρ) και καλη μας συνεχεια!!

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
11.06.2012=102.4
01.07.2012=100.5
17.07.2012=98.5
Καλο καλοκαίρι να έχουμε!!brazil και princess well done!!!!!!!

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

συγχαρητήρια για το διψηφιο!!!!!!!!!! =D =D

----------


## ^princess_85^

Καλησπερα

89,5!! 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## pepper-girl

γειά σας κορίτσια!!! είπα να ξεκινήσω κι εγω την προσπάθεια... για να δούμε!! 84,8 σήμερα!

----------


## pepper-girl

-800!! 84 σήμερα!!

----------


## eleste_ed

Γειά σας! Έχω να μπω από πέρισυ...νομίζω.
Ξεκίνησα (ξανά) δίαιτα 24/7 και κρατάω καλά...ακόμα...
Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρω αυτή τη φορά.:cool2:

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
11.06.2012=102.4
01.07.2012=100.5
17.07.2012=98.5
10.08.2012=96.5
έχασα μετά απο διακοπές!οεοεοεοεοεοε

----------


## gkate

Μετα απο απουσία πολλων μηνων ειπα να αναφερω οτι απο τα περσινα 86.6 σημερα ζυγιζω 70.6! Σημερα φευγω για διακοπες μιας εβδομαδας και ελπιζω να γυρισω τουλαχιστον στα ιδια κιλα! Καλα να περνατε ολοι!

----------


## gkate

τεστ

----------


## yianzy

08.03.2012=116.5
16.03.2012=113.5
27.03.2012=111.5
06.04.2012=110.3
20.04.2012=108.7
01.05.2012=107.4
20.05.2012=106.8
14.05.2012=105.6
29.05.2012=104.2
11.06.2012=102.4
01.07.2012=100.5
17.07.2012=98.5
10.08.2012=96.5
25.08.2012=94.1

----------


## karen1985

μπράβο yianzi!! να να τα πέφτουνε τα κιλάκια!
αλλά αφού δεν κάνεις καθημερινό ζύγισμα, γιατί δεν έρχεσαι στο εβδομαδιαίο ζύγισμα? :PPPPP

----------


## Anastasia1997

-1!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xristinakalb

60.3 σημερα...! αλλα δε χαιρομαι ακομα.. αυριο παλι για σιγουρια ! χιχιι

----------


## tired_ed

43 σήμερα  :Smile:  ΒΣΚ πρεπει να πάω 43.300 οποτε μια χαρά έφαγα πολύ σμρ ελπίζω αύριο να μην έχω πάρει πολλά !! Εσείς???? :dork::dork:

----------


## AnnaBigGirl

Γειά σου tired και καλωσήρθες. Θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Είσαι 43 κιλά και γράφεις εδώ που έχει ως θέμα την παχυσαρκία επειδή έτυχε να έχει την συζήτηση με το ζύγισμα ή επειδή θεωρείς οτι εισαι παχύσαρκη?

----------


## tired_ed

Δεν με θεωρω παχύσαρκη απλα η ομαδα λέγετε καθημερινό ζύγισμα εγώ έχω πολύ σοβαρά προβλήματα λογο δίαιτας γτ είμαι χαζή !! Απλα να θυμάστε να προτιμάτε το υγειηνο και αργο χασημο βάρους  :Frown:

----------


## nickosk

Παιδιά εγώ είμαι εθισμένος με το καθημερινό ζύγισμα..! Αν δεν το κάνω χαλάω τη διατροφή μου επειδή βρίσκομαι στο άγνωστο (με βάρκα την ελπίδα :P ). Όσες φορές έχω χαλάσει τη δίαιτα ήταν επειδή σταματούσα μια βδομάδα π.χ να ζυγίζομαι και μετά ξεχνιόμουν... Αυτή την περίοδο βρίσκομαι πάνω σε μια μετακόμιση (αλλάζω πόλη) και έχω τη ζυγαριά μέσα σε κούτες οι οποίες βρίσκοντα στη μεταφορική..! Τι δυο τελευταίες μέρες τα χάλασα κάπως αλλά πάμε δυναμικά... :P 
14/02/15 115.6 kg
27/02/15 111.5 kg
11/03/15 109.6 kg
14/03/15 108.7 kg
18/03/15 107.6 kg
σήμερα... ποιος ξέρει άραγε...? μπορεί στα ίδια, μπορεί παραπάνω, μπορεί παρακάτω... 
ο τελικός στόχος είναι τα 60 κιλά αλλά αρχικά πρέπει να πάμω σε διψήφιο

----------


## chris01

γεια σας και από μένα νέος στο φόρουμ δοκιμάζω μια δίαιτα που είχα ξαναδοκιμασει στο παρελθόν χωρίς να αντέξω αλλά τώρα φαίνεται πως πάει καλά και αποκτώ και καλές συνήθειες . ζυγίζομαι καθημερινά

20/5/15-112.5kg
21/5/15-111.6kg
22/5/15-110.9kg
23/5/15-109.3kg
24/5/15-108.7kg
25/5/15-108.2kg
26/5/15-108.0kg.......για να δουμε .....

----------

